# Iglesia Católica = Invasión



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Sep 2015)

Había que unificar el país, homogenizarlo en base a la identidad que lo mantenía unido por vez primera, en una empresa común; la religión. Y esta religión no podía ser otra que la católica, ya impuesto para siglos por venir los formatos europeos

*En 1492, España decide expulsar a los judíos. *

La Inquisición Española esgrimió la necesidad de controlar, asistir a los conversos a fin de no revertir el proceso y para ello se hacía necesario extirpar el cáncer judaico. 

Igualmente en la versión aragonesa del edicto se observa la gran preocupación que se veía en la usura.

Estas excusas naufragan de varias maneras cuando vemos que al gran enemigo, el Islam, se le mantuvo en España hasta la expulsión final en 1613. Cuando vemos como España tras la expulsión entró en sus peores deudas y primeras bancarrotas. De una forma no conocida antes y que a partir de mitad del siglo XVI serían constantes

A incios del siglo XVII, como ya dije antes, se expulsa a los últimos moriscos. Definitivamente España es católica apostólica y romana o casi; a mitad de esa centuria se enviará al destierro a los chinos en las Islas Filipinas

Han pasado muchos años y es fácil ver entre todas las razones de índole económica (fallidas y cortoplacistas) una intención de evitarse problemas igualando a toda la población española en valores, objetivos, comportamientos. Todo por un credo transmitido por los sacerdotes de una Iglesia erigida en auténtico contrapoder al Estado, muchas veces protectora de las clases bajas. Finalmente, contemporizando por prebendas y privilegios con el Estado cuando las desamortizaciones y ganándose el odio eterno, nace el anticlericalismo, de ese mismo pueblo que salió tras de los curas contra el francés en tantas ciudades y villas unas décadas antes.

El curerío pastoreaba el rebaño y el rebaño vivía tranquilo y en paz paciendo. Es innegable la ausencia llegado un momento, de tensiones como las vividas en la europa transpirenaica por la Reforma vs la Contrarreforma. Cuando había buenos pastos bien, y cuando los hubo peores, pues se aguantaba uno ya vendrían mejores épocas.

En el pasado la Iglesia quiso unir a España y no permitir que a los católicos se les sembrasen dudas o descontentos. Que no se tentara a los que su nueva fe aún no convencía del todo. Que el Islam no crease un alcázar, una Albania en el Levante español. Y así se hizo.







Hoy la Iglesia también pastorea a su rebaño. Esta vez pide, solicita, aplaude y manipula respecto de los "refugiados", "los necesitados" y se convierte en una auténtica máquina de progresismo suicida para influir en aquellos que rechazan las proclamas de los partidos políticos y ONGs al uso.

Hoy, en una España más que dudosamente católica, la Iglesia promueve la importación de musulmanes, miembros de la religión con más fortaleza. Por miles. En un país con su fe quebrantada...Si eran más inteligentes, tenían visión de futuro o simplemente antes no había chance de que un cura fuese un progre. Si ahora son traidores voluntarios o idiotas involuntarios.

Yo eso se lo dejo a ustedes.

Jueguen a las 7 diferencias y que los católicos recalcitrantes y ultramontanos pasen todos los apuros del mundo para defender la postura de hace 500 años y la de ahora. Tan contrapuestas como la cruz y la media luna y que sólo en un ciego que no quiere ver pueden tener cabida


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Sep 2015)

> Hoy la Iglesia también pastorea a su rebaño. Esta vez pide, solicita, aplaude y manipula respecto de los "refugiados"



Sí, pero su líder vive en una fortaleza guardada pro más de 300 vigilantes armados hasta los dientes:

Inmigración: Ensayo fotográfico sobre el CINISMO INMENSO del VATICANO cuando nos pide que seamos "acogedores" con INMIGRACIÓN ILEGAL

Criticamos mucho a los progres pro-Inmigración Ilegal que ellos mismos vivien en urbanizaciones cerradas con seguridad privada, pero es que lo del Papa es mucho peor: Él vive aún más aislado de lo que predica...para los demás.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Sep 2015)

Yo quiero saber qué harían Sus Católicas Majestades en esta ocasión


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Prefiero no responderte (buscador de atención). Judío _attention whore at __work_. Me limitaré a citarme, una vez más:

Capitalismo/Liberalismo/Democracias liberales/Progretariado = Globalización/multiculturalidad/Invasión.

El Pueblo europeo, como siempre, inimputable, como si se tratase de menores de edad. Eso de asumir responsabilidades no va con nosotros, solo lloros y más lloros....

Gobiernos europeos elegidos por el pueblo europeo (responsable), a ver si asumimos en qué consiste el verbo delegar y las Democracias Liberales. La Iglesia carece de poder político y legislativo. Si desean hallar culpables/responsables de lo que sucede, que señalen a ese Pueblo europeo.

La Iglesia no defiende la multiculturalidad, ni la invasión, si acaso se adapta al nuevo escenario -globalización- creado a imagen y semejanza de los intereses del Capitalismo, en una Sociedad secularizada y liberal, se le presenta una oportunidad de ejercer su catolicidad. Una vez más, universalidad católica no es sinónimo de multiculturalidad. Les recuerdo que fue la propia Iglesia quien preservó la identidad de Occidente durante siglos, y fue precisamente la soberbia de ese Occidente que negó a Cristo, la que lo sumió en la decadencia. Disfruten de las democracias liberales y Capitalismo... En el caso concreto de los refugiados, de la complicidad de Europa con el anglo-sionismo (el causante), la sumisión a éste. Se recoge lo que se siembra.

Lo que la Iglesia dice; mientras existan desigualdades -hambre- en el continente africano, seguirán llegando inmigrantes a Europa, una masa que no se podrá contener. Solo erradicando la pobreza en los países de origen hallaremos la solución. Precisamente aboga por todo lo contrario de lo que se la acusa, otra cosa es que el contexto y circunstancias sean las que son, no las idóneas, a ésto debe amoldarse. Señalen en la dirección correcta, único modo real de frenar la invasión que padecemos. 

Toda persona debe tener derecho a una vida digna en sus países de origen. Universalidad católica no significa globalización, ni multiculturalidad.

No soy partidaria del buen rollismo hacia una religión proselitista y expansionista como es el Islam, contraria a nuestra Tradición, a los valores y raíces cristianas de Europa, inintegrable. La no confesionalidad, la secularización, liberalismo, libertad religiosa, tiene estas consecuencias... por otro lado, lógicas. Se lo repito, cada pueblo recoge lo que siembra.

La Iglesia predica que todos los seres humanos poseemos idéntica dignidad, esto no significa igualitarismo (éste es otra cosa muy distinta). Una persona vale lo que vale su espíritu y sus hechos, unos valen más que otros, no somos iguales, aunque de partida y a los ojos de Dios, sí lo seamos. 

El asunto es atacarla, haga lo que haga, existe un sustrato de anti-clericalismo preexistente que condena a la Iglesia a ser la responsable de todos nuestros males, no los gobiernos, el pueblo que les vota, Capitalismo salvaje, banqueros, multinacionales, marxismo cultural, ingeniería social, etc, no... la Iglesia, siempre la Iglesia, aunque la DSI sea muy clara y aunque cada vez pinte menos en esta Sociedad.


Edito; errata.


----------



## fvckCatalonia (4 Sep 2015)

Estos curas de ahora no son ni cristianos ni nada, son marxistas culturales.

Primer mandato de Cristo: vayan y hagan discipulos. Antes los curas iban a Africa a hacer discipulos. Que discipulos hacen estos entre los moros?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Sep 2015)

llamarme attention whore es una pésima excusa para esquivar un tema real e inquietante que es verles a ustedes diciendo y obrando de tal manera.

Repito

*¿Qué harían los Reyes Católicos hoy día?*


----------



## YOL (4 Sep 2015)

La historia de jesus con la cananea deja claro que jesus aceptaba el racismo, y no es lo unico, 

El cristianismo hay que verlo como una esencia,por eso el mensaje de jesus puede parecer contradictorio,y ser conscientes que dada nuestra incapacidad debemos juzgar por los frutos, no por el arbol,es el efecto lo que importa,


----------



## jorobachov (4 Sep 2015)

iglesia = marxismo


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Sep 2015)

Es un tema complicado en el que hay mucho que decir pero para mi en una sociedad no creyente como la europea hablar de la iglesia como responsable de la invasión cuando habla en contra del aborto o de las relaciones homosexuales y no se le hace ni caso y en esto si, es hasta gracioso. Porque si hubiesen nacido los 30-40 millones de abortados en Europa los ultimos treinta años, cuál es la excusa que hubiera puesto la casta para meternos esta gente en la cocina.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> llamarme attention whore es una pésima excusa para esquivar un tema real e inquietante que es verles a ustedes diciendo y obrando de tal manera.
> 
> Repito
> 
> *¿Qué harían los Reyes Católicos hoy día?*



¿En una Sociedad liberal, secularizada, que le ha dado la espalda a Cristo y donde la Iglesia pinta cada vez menos? Reformula tu pregunta; ¿en realidad, podrían hacer algo? No seas ventajista, cada Pueblo elige su destino...

La Iglesia se adapta a un escenario que Ella no creó, ni eligió, un escenario, contexto y cicunstancias contrapuestos a la Fe católica; se le brinda una opotunidad para ejercer su catolicidad. Así de simple, judío, ¿no sabes distinguir entre una Sociedad católica, en la que Dios lo impregnaba todo, de una Sociedad liberal y secularizada?

A llorar a otra parte, venga.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 13:37 ----------

¿Acaso no es, precisamente, ese laicismo, tan propio de las Democracias liberales, y su catecismo; la Declaración de los Derechos Humanos -que recuerdo, el Vaticano no firmó- el caballo de Troya del Islam en Europa, el paradigma triunfante de nuestros tiempos?

¿Acaso podría penetrar el Islam en una Sociedad no secularidada, intransigentemente católica?, ¿no fue, precisamente este factor quien preservó la identidad española, frente el moro, durante siglos? A la Historia y a la actualidad te remito, judío. Realiza todos los malabares que desees, los hechos son tozudos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Sep 2015)

truhan...La iglesia no es sola responsable, no coño

estoy diciendo que antes la iglesia pretendía que los lobos no se comiesen al rebaño y hoy le dan de comer el rebaño a los lobos pidiendo más de estos

---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 12:50 ----------

touché retouché, un punto para ti

vale, la corona ya no es lo que era, es cierto

¿Y la iglesia? ¿Es lo que era?

---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 12:52 ----------

es que no me entra esta actitud de animadores de la democracia en la puta cabeza y ya está


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Sep 2015)

YOL dijo:


> La historia de jesus con la cananea deja claro que jesus aceptaba el racismo



Por supuesto.

Jesús era un Judío.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> truhan...La iglesia no es sola responsable, no coño
> 
> estoy diciendo que antes la iglesia pretendía que los lobos no se comiesen al rebaño y hoy le dan de comer el rebaño a los lobos pidiendo más de estos



Mira, no me vengas con chorradas, el título del hilo es meridianamente claro como lo son tus fobias e intenciones. Por no poder, no podrían ni llamarse Reyes católicos, hoy eso está mal visto. Existió un tiempo en que España era católica, ésta era la Fe en la que se sustentaba su identidad y unidad (de ahí su intransigencia, unidad en la Fe, no cabian judíos ni musulmanes). Hoy, Ex-paña... Pssss, ¿qué quieres que te cuente de la Ex-paña de hoy y de los españoles? Pero, claro, la culpa de todo es de la Iglesia, cómo no...

Mira, de otro hilo:



Spoiler



Ahora realice este simple ejercicio: trate de imaginar la propia existencia de España, su Historia (lugar de honor en ésta), gestas, arte, literatura, místicos, juristas, tradiciones... Sin la Fe que le dio unidad y un código ético y moral. España no existiría, más allá de un conjunto de Pueblos que comparten territorio, sin la Fe católica. Así que, ¿quién le debe a quien?, ¿qué Fe nos llevó a combatir al moro, a la Reconquista?, ¿qué Fe fue la que hundió la soberbia de turco en Lepanto?, ¿hubiese preferido estar orando hacia la Meca?

Respecto a lo que usted llama "carlistadas"; la respuesta el Pueblo español al mayor expolio de su Historia, el robo de sus tierras, bienes y riqueza común, millones de hectáreas, entre otras riquezas comunales que fueron a parar y enriquecr a quienes usted ya sabe -a precio de saldo- afectando esto precisamente a los campesinos más pobres, obligándoles a emigrar y/o abocándolos al desarraigo, a engrosar las masas obreras de las ciudades, así se implantó y así funciona el Capitalismo... Según usted, ¿no considera legítima la reacción del Pueblo?

En otra ocasión le hablo del expolio al que fue sometida la Iglesia, de su estatalización.

Volviendo a España y la Fe católica. El Sr. Menéndez Pelayo se lo explica, divinamente: _"España, evangelizadora de la mitad del orbe; España martillo de herejes, luz de Trento, espada de Roma, cuna de San Ignacio...; ésa es nuestra grandeza y nuestra unidad; no tenemos otra. El día en que acabe de perderse, España volverá al cantonalismo de los arévacos y de los vectores o de los reyes de taifas."_ 

Le dejo este, maravilloso, brindis (lo que daría por ver la cara que se le quedó a los concurrentes) que sintetiza a la perfección este asunto:

_«Yo no pensaba hablar; pero las alusiones que me han dirigido los señores que han hablado antes, me obligan a tomar la palabra. Brindo por lo que nadie ha brindado hasta ahora: por las grandes ideas que fueron alma e inspiración de los poemas calderonianos. En primer lugar, por la fe católica, apostólica romana, que en siete siglos de lucha nos hizo reconquistar el patrio suelo, y que en los albores del Renacimiento abrió a los castellanos las vírgenes selvas de América, y a los portugueses los fabulosos santuarios de la India. Por la fe católica, que es el substratum, la esencia y lo más grande, y lo más hermoso de nuestra teología, de nuestra filosofía, de nuestra literatura y de nuestro arte.

Brindo, en segundo lugar, por la antigua y tradicional monarquía española, cristiana en la esencia y democrática en la forma, que, durante todo el siglo XVI, vivió de un modo cenobítico y austero; y brindo por la casa de Austria, que con ser de origen extranjero y tener intereses y tendencias contrarios a los nuestros, se convirtió en porta-estandarte de la Iglesia, en goufaloniera de la Santa Sede, durante toda aquella centuria.

Brindo por la nación española, amazona de la raza latina, de la cual fue escudo y valladar firmísimo contra la barbarie germánica y el espíritu de disgregación y de herejía, que separó de nosotros a las razas septentrionales.

Brindo por el municipio español, hijo glorioso del municipio romano y expresión de la verdadera y legítima y sacrosanta libertad española, que Calderón sublimó hasta las alturas del arte en El Alcalde de Zalamea, y que Alejandro Herculano ha inmortalizado en la historia.

En suma, brindo por todas las ideas, por todos los sentimientos que Calderón ha traído al arte; sentimientos e ideas que son los nuestros, que aceptamos por propios, con los cuales nos enorgullecemos y vanagloriamos; nosotros los que sentimos y pensamos como él, los únicos que con razón, y justicia, y derecho, podemos enaltecer su memoria, la memoria del Poeta español y católico por excelencia; del poeta de todas las intolerancias e intransigencias católicas; del poeta teólogo; del poeta inquisitorial, a quien nosotros aplaudimos, y festejamos, y bendecimos, y a quien de ninguna suerte pueden contar por suyo los partidos más o menos liberales que en nombre de la unidad centralista a la francesa, han ahogado y destruido la antigua libertad municipal y foral de la Península, asesinada primero por la casa de Borbón y luego por los Gobiernos revolucionarios de este siglo.

Y digo y declaro firmemente que no me adhiero al centenario en lo que tiene de fiesta semipagana, informada por principios que aborrezco y que poco habían de agradar a tan cristiano poeta como Calderón, si levantase la cabeza.

Y ya que me he levantado, y que no es ocasión de traer a esta reunión fraternal nuestros rencores y divergencias de fuera, brindo por los catedráticos lusitanos que han venido a honrar con su presencia esta fiesta, y a quienes miro, y debemos mirar todos, como hermanos, por lo mismo que hablan una lengua española, y que pertenecen a la raza española, y no digo ibérica, porque estos vocablos de iberismo y de unidad ibérica tienen no sé qué mal sabor progresista (murmullos). Sí: española, lo repito, que españoles llamó siempre a los portugueses Camoens, afirmó que españoles somos, y que de españoles nos debemos preciar todos los que habitamos la Península Ibérica.

Y brindo, en suma, por todos los catedráticos aquí presentes, representantes de las diversas naciones latinas que, como arroyos, han venido a mezclarse en el gran Océano de nuestra gente romana.»_


Y, para terminar añado esto, de mi cosecha. Me cito:



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Una vez leídas las recurrentes “disquisiciones” de la_ izquierdaantiespañola®_ y los complejos de los paletazos patrios, haré un esfuerzo por tomarme en serio este hilarante hilo, trayendo un poco de luz a las tinieblas de su ignorancia.
> 
> Ya que éste es un Foro de Economía, eso se supone, empezaré con los aportes de los escolásticos, la Escuela de Salamanca (Martín de Azpilicueta, Tomás de Mercado, etc) a la historiografía económica, a la economía moderna: La teoría del valor, la teoría cuantitativa del dinero, la teoría del interés, impuestos justos… Siempre desde un prisma católico/teológico, teorías adoptadas _a posteriori_ por Smith, Malthus, etc, quienes finalmente se llevan el reconocimiento. Además de ser la Escuela de Salamanca la primera en establecer los conceptos básicos del Derecho Internacional moderno, desde la base del derecho natural. Nunca hemos sabido vender nuestras enormes contribuciones, éste es nuestro gran problema, carecer de una maquinaria propagandística exitosa, a diferencia de nuestros enemigos y la leyenda negra que, desgraciadamente, marca negativamente a nuestro País.
> 
> ...



Fin.



Así que guárdate tu demagogia, solo te servirá para ser popular entre cierto sector, cada vez más mayoritario, que embisten antes de pensar.

Me canso, Da Grappla, me causa hartazgo leer tus gilpolleces, tu mala fe, tus parrafadas demagogas y malintencionadas, tu afición a escribir para idiotas y a manipular a la gente.... A decirles exactamente lo que desean leer, avivar al sustrato de prejuicios arraigados... Señalar a la Iglesia como cabeza de turco con lo que eludir la responsabildad del Pueblo español.

Ale.



Edito; errata.


----------



## Sigerico (4 Sep 2015)

Esta mañana estaba escuchando la cadena COPE propiedad e la Iglesia Católica y no me podía cree la propaganda a favor de meternos a los colonos islamistas que estaba escuchando. Una cadena "cristiana" a favor de llenar España de Musulmanes !!!! ????? Un tertuliano decía que había que darles los pisos del Pocero en Seseña, cuando muchos españoles de bien después de años y años de trabajo seguimos sin piso ...........................:: 

Ya hablan de que acojamos a 200.000 invasores 

la Iglesia hoy se ha vendido totalmente el NOM. Dan asco ....


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Sigerico dijo:


> Esta mañana estaba escuchando la cadena COPE propiedad e la Iglesia Católica y no me podía cree la propaganda a favor de meternos a los colonos islamistas que estaba escuchando. Una cadena "cristiana" a favor de llenar España de Musulmanes !!!! ????? Un tertuliano decía que había que darles los pisos del Pocero en Seseña, cuando muchos españoles de bien después de años y años de trabajo seguimos sin piso ...........................:
> 
> Ya hablan de que acojamos a 200.000 invasores
> 
> la Iglesia hoy se ha vendido totalmente el NOM. Dan asco ....



No digo que, al menos en el fondo, no le falte razón, pero existen otros culpables de esta invasión tercermundista. con bastante más responsabilidad que la Iglesia, que se van de rositas. Yo me quedo con la intencionalidad del hilo, y a esta mala fe he respondido.

Yo he visto cosas peores, ejemplo, al Sr. Urdaci en 13TV, haciendo apología de la libertad de blasfemia, quicir expresión, en un emotivo alegato a los dibujantes asesinados de Charlie Hebdo, los mismos que se mofaron de Cristo, Nuestra Señora, Fe... Obviamente condeno los atentados, estos execrables crímenes, pero de ahí a a elevarlos a "mártires" de la libertad de expresión en una televisión supuestamente católica....

Por no citar a sus tertulianos, Sras. San Sebastián y Edurne Uriarte, Sr. Rojo, etc...

Mi opininón, respecto a los refugiados:

¿Acaso no existen países musulmanes -sin guerras- donde acoger a los refugiados musulmanes? Sería lo lógico, se sentirían como en casa. Además, los musulmanes tienen la costumbre de ayudarse solo entre ellos (no a los cristianos, por ejemplo), así que respetemos sus costumbres...

Los refugiados cristianos a Europa (solo temporalmente, con el deber ineludible, como norma general, de retornar a sus países). 

La inmigración sana y regulada es una cosa, la invasión tercermundista otra y los refugiados musulmanes otra muy distinta. Del mismo modo que la universalidad católica es una cosa, el internacionalismo marxista otra y el globalismo capitalista otra muy distinta.

Y baso mi opinión en m Fe, aunque he de reconocer que este asunto (este drama humano) me causa conflictos morales, pero como católica les remito a lo siguente:

_*Pío XI; (Summi Pontificatus):* No hay que temer que la conciencia de la fraternidad universal, fomentada por la doctrina cristiana, y el sentimiento que ella inspira, se opongan al amor, a la tradición y a las glorias de la propia patria, e impidan promover la prosperidad y los intereses legítimos; pues la misma doctrina enseña que en el ejercicio de la caridad existe un orden establecido por Dios, según el cual se debe amar más intensamente y ayudar preferentemente a los que nos están unidos con especiales vínculos. Aun el Divino Maestro dio ejemplo de esta preferencia a su tierra y a su patria, llorando sobre las inminentes ruinas de la Ciudad santa”_


Un saludo.


----------



## Hontanares (4 Sep 2015)

Tiene razón Da Grappla, si los cristianos no fuesémos tan panolis, además de un bocadillo para matar el hambre, les daríamos un Heckler & Kock a todos los moros desplazados, y a continuación, les convenceríamos de que vuelvan a su tierra, se alisten con Hezbollah y los palestinos para echar a los judíos al mar.

A cambio de que firmen un documento que precise "el barrio cristiano de Jerusalén pasará a disposición de la Iglesia Católica y Ortodoxa, por toda la eternidad..."

¿Eso deseas, verdad, Grappla? Ja ja ja.


----------



## Turgot (4 Sep 2015)

_Ya no hay judío ni griego; no hay esclavo ni libre; no hay varón ni mujer; porque todos vosotros sois uno en Cristo Jesús._

Esto es lo que escribe Saulo de Tarso, el verdedaro fundador del cristianismo, en la epístola a los Galátas

Ahora si quereis podemos perder una cuentas horas intrepretando _lo que quiere decir._

Y de lo que supuestamente dijo el Galileo, según Mateo:
_
Porque tuve hambre, y me disteis de comer; tuve sed, y me disteis de beber; fui forastero, y me acogísteis_


----------



## MariaL. (4 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Había que unificar el país, homogenizarlo en base a la identidad que lo mantenía unido por vez primera, en una empresa común; la religión. Y esta religión no podía ser otra que la católica, ya impuesto para siglos por venir los formatos europeos
> 
> *En 1492, España decide expulsar a los judíos. *
> 
> ...



Por su historia, su expansión, sus enlaces matrimoniales, su necesidad de convertir más que de expulsar y su aprovechamiento de las crisis dinásticas, por ejemplo, para conquistar Granada, su camino al centralismo, la modenización del ejercito, etc......

Diría que aprovechando que Siria no tiene reyes, acogería a los sirios a montones con los brazos abiertos y luego buscaría la manera de ver como rentabilizar Siria, poner una dinastía europea. Tanto sería en una guerra (primero apoyaría al bando más débil, lo justo para que se desgastara y desgastara a los fuertes) como de la forma que imaginara.

Luego eso sí, una vez conseguidos sus objetivos, los sirios que se quisieran quedar tendrían que pasar al catolicismo, salvo que necesitara pasta y estos la tuvieran, donde podría tomar alguna postura intermedia.

Seguro, que tajada a esto, le sacaban.


----------



## AssGaper (4 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Yo quiero saber qué harían Sus Católicas Majestades en esta ocasión



Volver a Expulsar a los judios y patearlos bien lejos esta vez. Mandarlos a la Antartida y que de alli no salieran nunca.

Embargos mundiales de todo capital judio, directo en indirecto. Con ello no financiaran más a goyims para que corrompan el mundo y poder decir que no son ellos ahora los culpables de todos los males.

Todo goyim que tubiera negocios o se financiara con capital judio, a la pena capital.

Como anecdota, los nazis ukranianos son financiados porel judio Kolomoiski.







Como tambien "anecdota", por favor, no son casualidades, tenemos que otro judio quiere ser presidente de Ucrania
Kolomoisky financia bandas armadas criminales que secuestran personas, segÃºn el SBU | Novorossia Today

Vadim Rabinovich

Un magnate judío quiere ser presidente de Ucrania - Aurora Israel Digital

Claro ejemplo de que ellos crean el problema, y se ofrecen para "solucionarlo".


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Sep 2015)

Sigue sin explicar nadie la diferencia de actitud de la iglesia de ahora y de antes.

Se supone que ambas, la de ahora y la anterior, están en lo cierto

¿Cómo puede ser esto posible? Vaya...Oh..cuidado, no les dé un cristocircuito


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Sep 2015)

Si de mi dependiera evidentemente cambiaría mucho las cosas dentro de la iglesia pero las cosas tienen que ponerse muy mal para que cambien, vamos a ello. Solo espero mantener la esperanza. Y ni es fácil.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Sep 2015)

la fe habrá que mantenerla

si la iglesia son todos pues cuidado tengan los pastores no sea que el rebaño se soliviante


----------



## BGA (4 Sep 2015)

Sionismo=invasión.

¿Quién causa el problema?

¿Quién propone soluciones?

¿Quién gestiona la crisis?

¿Quién paga la cuenta?

El Gran Israel:







Estado Islámico:







Limpieza étnica:







...pero la Iglesia tiene la culpa.

Da Grappla, usted no es fiable.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Sep 2015)

q sí, que y tú más


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Sigue sin explicar nadie la diferencia de actitud de la iglesia de ahora y de antes.
> 
> Se supone que ambas, la de ahora y la anterior, están en lo cierto
> 
> ¿Cómo puede ser esto posible? Vaya...Oh..cuidado, no les dé un cristocircuito



¿Tú eres tonto, o eres tonto?, ¿a qué juegas, payaso?, ¿no están explicadas las diferencias?

En el pasado se hizo lo que se tenía que hacer; librarnos de la judiada (la unidad en la Fe era lo único que podía dotar de unidad a los incipientes reinos europeos, no fue una decision estrictamente religiosa, ni racial, ya que se os permitió convertiros, sino política). Por entonces nuestros reyes y la Sociedad eran católicos, la Iglesia poseía poder e influencia, aún así no puedes achacarle a la Iglesia las decisiones de los soberanos. Todo esto es tan absurdo; mezclar una Monarquía hispánica del S.XV con un mundo globalizado, liberal, secularizado, capitalista... Y todo para malmeter y para manipular a crédulos y párvulos, porque para más no das

Respecto a la Iglesia. Existen determinados contextos, épocas y circunstancias. Hoy, estamos sujetos a las presentes. La base teológica y moral no difiere. ¿Cambió la Iglesia o cambiaron los paradigmas de nuestra Sociedad?, ¿puede la Iglesia sustrarse de estos cambios?

En la Iglesia católica tanto los dogmas como la moral son infalibles, ¿estos han cambiado, tontito? Sin embargo, en ciertos campos, la Iglesia está sujeta a la progresión, así como, en ciertos temas, la certidumbre teológica está abierta a la discusión. 

Menudo personajillo estás hecho... Pssss.


Edito; errata.


----------



## BGA (4 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> q sí, que y tú más



Usted sabe que no va de eso; que no asumo que la Iglesia sea culpable en origen. Esa culpabilidad es de "otros" y la Iglesia se ofrece a colaborar con las gestión del caos. Nada nuevo por otra parte aunque la gente tiene mala memoria y descubre como novedad lo que sus enemigos apuntan como hechos contradictorios o en apoyo "irrefutable" al NOM.



> La Iglesia ha dado gran importancia -a través de los siglos- al cuidado espiritual de los migrantes. Como encontramos escrito en la Constitución "Exsul Familia" (publicada por Pío XII, en *1952*) "La Santa Madre Iglesia -impulsada por su inmenso amor hacia las almas y en su afán de cumplir el mandato de salvación universal que le fue confiado por Cristo- no tardó en asumir el cuidado, sobre todo espiritual, también de los peregrinos, forasteros y desterrados, y de todos los migrantes sin ahorrar esfuerzos y valiéndose principalmente de sacerdotes para que éstos, mediante la administración de los carismas de la gracia y la predicación de la palabra divina, pudieran -con toda solicitud- confirmar a esos cristianos en la fe y estrechar los vínculos de la caridad".





> "De pastorali migratorum cura" que dice al respecto: "Los migrantes llevan consigo su mentalidad, su lengua, su cultura y su religión. Todo esto constituye un patrimonio, por decirlo así, espiritual de pensamiento, de tradiciones y de cultura, que perdurará también fuera de la patria. Por lo mismo, debe ser estimado grandemente en todas partes".



Fuente: 2a ponencia: LA MIGRACIÓN Y LA IGLESIA


----------



## Pzkpfw (4 Sep 2015)

la Iglesia de ayer NO es la de hoy... la Neo-Iglesia actual, envalentonada con el infame Concilio II, es apóstata.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (4 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> A incios del siglo XVII, como ya dije antes, se expulsa a los últimos moriscos. Definitivamente España es católica apostólica y romana o casi; a mitad de esa centuria se enviará al destierro a los chinos en las Islas Filipinas



Antes de la invasión de los moriscos, se debatio el asunto. Por un lado estaba la postura de frenar la amenaza turca, que era muy real. Por otro, estaba la posibilidad de finalmente convertirlos e integrarlos dentro de España. Finalmente se impuso la primera postura, pero hubo miembros de la Iglesia que confiaban en que aun podian integrarse los moriscos.

Respecto a lo que comentas. Simplificas demasiado. Hoy el progresismo es hegemonico y se nota tambien en la Iglesia donde hay mas progres de los que debieran. 

En el caso concreto de Siria, la cosa no es tan sencilla. Por un lado existe algo que se llama responsabilidad. Y lo cierto, es que los gobiernos democraticos europeos tienen mucha parte de culpa en lo que ha pasado. Es de recibo asumir responsabilidades y tratar de solucionar el problema.

Por otro lado, atender refugiados, no significa estar a favor de que se queden en Europa ni mucho menos. La postura podia ser darles cobijo y alimentos mientras se soluciona la guerra en Siria, y luego ayudarles a regresar a su pais. Y para eso no habria que esperar mucho tiempo. Es cuestion de que USA y los gobiernos occidentales pusieran de su parte y la guerra en Siria se acababa en dos semanas.


----------



## BGA (4 Sep 2015)

Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Antes de la invasión de los moriscos, se debatio el asunto. Por un lado estaba la postura de frenar la amenaza turca, que era muy real. Por otro, estaba la posibilidad de finalmente convertirlos e integrarlos dentro de España. Finalmente se impuso la primera postura, pero hubo miembros de la Iglesia que confiaban en que aun podian integrarse los moriscos.
> 
> Respecto a lo que comentas. Simplificas demasiado. Hoy el progresismo es hegemonico y se nota tambien en la Iglesia donde hay mas progres de los que debieran.
> 
> ...



sospecho que la urgencia humana y mediática creadas tienen mucho que ver con su última línea. ¿Tal vez suscitar un respaldo popular a una intervención armada ilegal amparándose en una causa "noble"? ¿Recuerdan los bebes de Kubait?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Sep 2015)

Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Antes de la invasión de los moriscos, se debatio el asunto. Por un lado estaba la postura de frenar la amenaza turca, que era muy real. Por otro, estaba la posibilidad de finalmente convertirlos e integrarlos dentro de España. Finalmente se impuso la primera postura, pero hubo miembros de la Iglesia que confiaban en que aun podian integrarse los moriscos.
> 
> Respecto a lo que comentas. Simplificas demasiado. Hoy el progresismo es hegemonico y se nota tambien en la Iglesia donde hay mas progres de los que debieran.
> 
> ...




te agradezco el tono debatidor


si yo la teoría me la sé, que dan mucha pena y tol rollo. Vale

¿Por qué no daban pena los judíos y moriscos de 3 años hace siglos y lo seguimos justificando y hoy sí dan pena? 

Hace 400 o 500 años se vio una amenaza para la seguridad nacional y hoy en lugar de verse, se fomenta la amenaza.


los gobiernos occidentales y orientales (árabes, persas o rusos) pasan del tema han montao una guerrita guapa y las externalidades nos las comemos nosotros de forma orquestada

Que no que no, que las historias de incubadoras volcadas y pobres niños belgas en la primera guerra mundial se las sabe hasta un ignorante como yo, a dar pena con los niños y a usarlos de escudo humano.

Y la Iglesia, mal que les pese, colaborando como parte interesada.


----------



## BGA (4 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> te agradezco el tono debatidor
> 
> 
> si yo la teoría me la sé, que dan mucha pena y tol rollo. Vale
> ...



Si es parte ¿puede usted justificar que lo sea?¿quienes son el resto?



> (*árabes, persas o rusos*)



Me reiría pero no tengo ganas.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Pzkpfw dijo:


> la Iglesia de ayer NO es la de hoy... la Neo-Iglesia actual, envalentonada con el infame Concilio II, es apóstata.



A ver, no desbarremos con los mantras habituales, se lo dice una católica que no simpatiza, precisamente, con el rumbo de la Iglesia tras el IICV. Me siento orgullosa de Trento, de la influencia en él de los teólogos y prelados españoles, ¿cree que no poseo dilemas, espíritu crítico y criterio? De he hecho, indirectamente los he expuesto en este espacio, pero un poco de rigor no viene mal, ¿no cree?

El Concilio, en sí mismo, es absolutamente fiel a una Doctrina estrictamente católica, fiel al Evangelio y al Magisterio tradicional, otra cosa son las interpretaciones, que sí, de éstas las hay progresistas (y esto se refleja en la Sociedad). Después está la interpretación desde posiciones tradicionalistas, ambas son subjetivas. Piense en esto antes de acusar al CVII, por sí mismo no es culpable de nada. El CVII es Pastoral... creo que poco hay que añadir.

Se confunde si piensa que la Iglesia actual, posterior al CVII, es una Iglesia distinta a la anterior al CVII. Quizás hallen diferencias, pero no referentes a sus dogmas ni su Doctrina Social. La Iglesia es la Verdad, y ésta es única e inalterable

También es posible -lo afirmo- que haya favorecido el desorden litúrgico, que no lo dictó... 

Mire, por ejemplo. también existen asuntos, como cosas de este Documento, que no me entusiasman: Dignitatis Humanae

Un saludo


Edito; errata.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Sep 2015)

En cambio tú, por lo visto, perteneces a la verdadera Iglesia.

Dónde dices que os reunís? Cuál es el verdadero papa?



Pzkpfw dijo:


> la Iglesia de ayer NO es la de hoy... la Neo-Iglesia actual, envalentonada con el infame Concilio II, es apóstata.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (4 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿Por qué no daban pena los judíos y moriscos de 3 años hace siglos y lo seguimos justificando y hoy sí dan pena?



A muchos sacerdotes de la epoca les dio pena lo que sucedio con los moriscos. Tambien fue una historia triste la suya. Pagaron justos por pecadores.

Entiendo que el asunto sirio es una amenaza para la seguridad de Europa. Pero eso quien mejor lo tiene que valorar son los gobiernos, que tienen mas medios e información que la Iglesia. La Iglesia logicamente va abogar porque esta gente se la trate bien y se cubran sus necesidades... y devolverla a su pais lo más pronto posible. Este es el punto clave.




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> los gobiernos occidentales y orientales (árabes, persas o rusos) pasan del tema han montao una guerrita guapa y las externalidades nos las comemos nosotros de forma orquestada



La guerra comenzó con una primavera arabe apoyada por USA y Occidente. Fueron ellos los que financiaron yijadistas, ayudaron con armas a lo que luego se convirtiria en el ISIS. Si cometes un error, lo suyo es repararlo. Francia, Alemania, Austria callaron entonces.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> En cambio tú, por lo visto, perteneces a la verdadera Iglesia.
> 
> Dónde dices que os reunís? Cuál es el verdadero papa?



En un lugar secreto; progres, judíos, comunistas y nancies, todos en comandita, conspiran para salvar a la Iglesia, para traernos luz, abrirnos los ojos, enseñarnos a ser buenos católicos y crear una nueva "Iglesia", mas _molona_, si no como Dios manda, sí como ellos mandan, según la especificidad de sus deseos, oye. (Risas)


----------



## MariaL. (4 Sep 2015)

Lilith in Paris dijo:


> . Es cuestion de que USA y los gobiernos occidentales pusieran de su parte y la guerra en Siria se acababa en dos semanas.



Explica como.....
Porque USA no se ha caraterizado por ganar guerras, sólo escaramuzas de invasión como las de Irak, con Afganistán no pudo, con Vietnam, tampoco... presume mucho de la segunda guerra mundial, que no hubiera ganado sin Rusia .........

Creo que sobreestimas la tecnología occidental. Es un conflicto, que si te refieres por la guerra, imposible de ganar para occidente y si se trata de tomar partido, por cual de los tres? Y como luchas a dos bandos?

Los católicos se han matado entre ellos y hoy se llevan bien bajo el cristianismo, has pensado en la opción de que quizás, hay que dejar que pasen por lo que pasó Europa y quizás esa sea la única solución?


----------



## Don Pelayo (4 Sep 2015)

Estoy de acuerdo, pero parcialmente.

Es FALSA y TRAIDORA Iglesia Católica = Invasión moruna.

Algún día la Verdadera y todos estos herejes de la teología de la liberación se van a cagar.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (4 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> sospecho que la urgencia humana y mediática creadas tienen mucho que ver con su última línea. ¿Tal vez suscitar un respaldo popular a una intervención armada ilegal amparándose en una causa "noble"? ¿Recuerdan los bebes de Kubait?



En realidad me referia a lo contrario. Dejar de atacar al gobierno de Al Assad y ayudarle a combatir al ISIS y sus variantes, en lugar de lo contrario.

Puede parecer raro (no tanto en realidad), pero aqui quien mas sentido comun esta teniendo son Rusia e Irán.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Sep 2015)

La acción cizañera de un solo individuo como DaGrappla nos pone en perspectiva de lo que significa para un país que busca su unidad el tener varias decenas de miles minando sin parar ese proceso. 
La nunca suficientemente admirada Reina Isabel hizo la mejor operación mandando al exilio a quienes se negaron a asumir el designio histórico de España. Ya en su día colaboraron activamente en la invasión sarracena.

Todo este tema de los refugiados tiene hilos movidos directamente por la Judería internacional, experta en tratar de proyectar sus propias culpas sobre los demás.

Son productores de ideologías tóxicas del más variado signo. No es el único caso el del judío Marx, el AynRandismo es otra máquina de producir pirados y en casos como este tenemoslos directamente implicados en la financiación del movimiento de refugiados.

Que les den molt por dietro... con los judíos pocas confianzas, recordemos eso siempre.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero parcialmente.
> 
> Es FALSA y TRAIDORA Iglesia Católica = Invasión moruna.
> 
> Algún día la Verdadera y todos estos herejes de la teología de la liberación se van a cagar.



Pero, ¿tú conoces la postura de la Iglesia respecto a la Teología de la Liberación, o sueltas lo que te dicen las _voces_? 

Otro más que desea construir una "Iglesia" a su antojo, esto es un _non_ _stop_... ¿Alguien más da nuevas ideas para salvar a a Iglesia? (Sonrisa)


----------



## MariaL. (4 Sep 2015)

Lilith in Paris dijo:


> La guerra comenzó con una primavera arabe apoyada por USA y Occidente. Fueron ellos los que financiaron yijadistas, ayudaron con armas a lo que luego se convirtiria en el ISIS. Si cometes un error, lo suyo es repararlo. Francia, Alemania, Austria callaron entonces.



Yo lo que recuerdo de aquel momento en la prensa es al revés, los demócratas pidiendo apoyo y Europa y USA no entregando armas ni ayuda, por temor a que las armas acabaran en manos de gente como ISIS.

Vamos, que todos sabemos que es Arabia Saudita quien paga por detrás todo esto, ayudada por Qatar, en los temas que a esta le interesa. Que es un conflicto, árabe, Arabia saudita vs Irán. Chiis contra sunnis. Que Europa y USA, lo han agravado a veces, y engrandecido otras, según sus intereses, pero quizás es como cuando separas a dos perros en edades adolescentes que quieren pelear, a veces, hay que dejarlos pelear, para que luego se lleven bien.


----------



## Don Pelayo (4 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> llamarme attention whore es una pésima excusa para esquivar un tema real e inquietante que es verles a ustedes diciendo y obrando de tal manera.
> 
> Repito
> 
> *¿Qué harían los Reyes Católicos hoy día?*



Ultramontanos y mariconservadores al ataque.


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> En cambio tú, por lo visto, perteneces a la verdadera Iglesia.
> 
> Dónde dices que os reunís? Cuál es el verdadero papa?



Bernaldo, la actual iglesia Católica en Occidente es indefendible, la iglesia en Cataluña, Bélgica, Holanda, Irlanda, Francia etc... muchas trabas al rito tridentino, una falta total de construir una cultura católica que desde los 60 es inexistente, es muy dificil conseguir una mujer o un marido en una parroquia actualmente y es muy dificil construir familias cristianas asi, quién se salva por ejemplo los kikos, que aunque de doctrina no son la leche en ejemplo de vida son muy buenos, y si que se forman familias.
Todos sabemos que muchos católicos se casan con mujeres protestantes en EEUU porque es más facil encontrar alli una mujer cristiana que paulatinamente se hará católica que una a los 30 años. 
Y bueno un interés cero en evangelizar a los musulmanes desde 1967.
Que no es imposible, en Nigeria se han convertido, en Uganda, en la misma sudamerica que vinieron muchos árabes y no todos eran cristianos etc...
El veneno modernista es una realidad en la iglesia actual. 
Se recuerda mucho la palabola del buen samaritano respecto del inmigrante pero no se recuerda otros escritos muy esclarecedores sobre estos temas.


----------



## MariaL. (4 Sep 2015)

Lilith in Paris dijo:


> En realidad me referia a lo contrario. Dejar de atacar al gobierno de Al Assad y ayudarle a combatir al ISIS y sus variantes, en lugar de lo contrario.
> 
> Puede parecer raro (no tanto en realidad), pero aqui quien mas sentido comun esta teniendo son Rusia e Irán.



Se ataca a los demócratas entonces, también......


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Sep 2015)

Vaya un despiste que traes compañero.

Te has dejado comer el tarro por un judío y criticas a la Iglesia, me da igual el orden de los factores y que haya o no relación de causalidad.

Pero si tienes un mínimo de inteligencia ya deberías haber caído como mínimo en lo característico de la situación.

Un día abrirás los ojos. Vaya un asturiano de mis cojones!!!



Don Pelayo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero parcialmente.
> 
> Es FALSA y TRAIDORA Iglesia Católica = Invasión moruna.
> 
> Algún día la Verdadera y todos estos herejes de la teología de la liberación se van a cagar.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La acción cizañera de un solo individuo como DaGrappla nos pone en perspectiva de lo que significa para un país que busca su unidad el tener varias decenas de miles minando sin parar ese proceso..



Solo por el título, mala fe e intencionalidad del hilo, merece solo desprecio. Allá él, quien se retrata y queda como lo que es, es él...

Un saludo.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (4 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Se ataca a los demócratas entonces, también......



Es que no es un tema de democratas. Aparte de que hablar de democratas entre los moros, es una contradiccion. Los moros y la democracia son como agua y aceite.

Lo cierto, es que con Al Assad en el poder, la gente no salia huyendo y se respetaban las minorias. No asesinaban cristianos por millares. Hay dictaduras mucho peores que la de Siria, dictaduras, que son la regla en el mundo musulmán.

Al armar a los "democratas" es cuando surgió el problema.


----------



## Don Pelayo (4 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Pero, ¿tú conoces la postura de la Iglesia respecto a la Teología de la Liberación, o sueltas lo que te dicen las _voces_?
> 
> Otro más que desea construir una "Iglesia" a su antojo, esto es un _non_ _stop_... ¿Alguien más da nuevas ideas para salvar a a Iglesia? (Sonrisa)



Tu iglesia es la mía, castrona. Solo que tu lo justificas todo, incluidos a los marranos que hay infiltrados adentro.

Vosotros veréis. Si la salvamos todos juntos de esta debacle o si seguís justificando a la gentuza que la ha infiltrado y la está destruyendo.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Mandar ahorcar a toda esta curia "católica" de masones y marxistas hijos de puta dirigidos por un payaso mediático rioplatense que está disfrutando con la destrucción de nuestra patria.



Prefiero no entrar en un debate tan "maduro" y reflexivo... Tranquilízate Pelayín... Después, serenamente y tras meditar, elige bando, procura no equivocarte.



> ¡España católica!



Sera católica o no será, tú verás...

Un saludo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Sep 2015)

Sí claro, Pelayo no tiene ideas propias ni las expresa

Cree el ladrón y tal



BGA dijo:


> Si es parte ¿puede usted justificar que lo sea?¿quienes son el resto?
> 
> 
> 
> Me reiría pero no tengo ganas.




Mejor vuelve a leer y entiende mejor. Cuando te enteres y no me pongas mapas magufos y demás pendejadas seguimos.

ya tienes deberes



Lilith in Paris dijo:


> A muchos sacerdotes de la epoca les dio pena lo que sucedio con los moriscos. Tambien fue una historia triste la suya. Pagaron justos por pecadores.
> 
> Entiendo que el asunto sirio es una amenaza para la seguridad de Europa. Pero eso quien mejor lo tiene que valorar son los gobiernos, que tienen mas medios e información que la Iglesia. La Iglesia logicamente va abogar porque esta gente se la trate bien y se cubran sus necesidades... y devolverla a su pais lo más pronto posible. Este es el punto clave.
> 
> La guerra comenzó con una primavera arabe apoyada por USA y Occidente. Fueron ellos los que financiaron yijadistas, ayudaron con armas a lo que luego se convirtiria en el ISIS. Si cometes un error, lo suyo es repararlo. Francia, Alemania, Austria callaron entonces.




La guerra está servida en un estado que mete a varios pueblos y religiones y que o los aplasta cada vez que se mueven o no dura.

Los kurdos ni son árabes ni se pusieron de primavera en el corte inglés. Eso por poner un ejemplo.

El origen del ISIS está en los resistentes a los yankees en Irak, nada que ver con lo que se está diciendo por parte de los magufos del foro una y otra vez

A los paises implicados les interesa que dure lo máximo la guerra.

Los yankees porque desde principios de siglo se plantearon montar una zona de guerra desede el Mediterráneo hasta el himalaya. Los Iraníes porque no tienen a otro país títere tan grande que se deje manejar los hilos a su antojo, los libaneses resisten más. Los rusos que son los que hacen caja por el armamento con nuestro amigo Bachi. Israel porque mientras haya problemas en Siria, un enemigo menos. Los paises del golfo porque dan salida al petroleo y finanzas del ISIS


De repente un niño que quiere llegar a Canadá se muere en Turquía y es la vergüenza de Europa. Los 40000 supuestos refugiados iniciales ya van por 200000 y presionando a los paises que no los quieren. Los inmigrantes ya no existen, son migrantes. 90% de ellos hombres en edad militar que no quieren sus luchas como maricones pero sí les tenemos que soportar aquí. Los ilegales ahora son indocumentados. Y los invasores, refugiados

Me venden esto








Y entra esto


























Y los obispos dicen que les tenemos que dar el bocadillo. Halal, claro.

---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 19:41 ----------




Don Pelayo dijo:


> Mandar ahorcar a toda esta curia "católica" de masones y marxistas hijos de puta dirigidos por un payaso mediático rioplatense que está disfrutando con la destrucción de nuestra patria.
> 
> ¡España católica!



hombre tampoco es eso...::

lo veo más buenismo que otra cosa, no payaserío


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Sep 2015)

Aquí lo que menos importa es el descapullado, él hace bien su labor. Lo lamentable es la bola de españoles flojos de carácter y más miopes que un topo.

Fíjate cómo se dejan envolver.



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Solo por el título, mala fe e intencionalidad del hilo, merece solo desprecio. Allá él, quien se retrata y queda como lo que es, es él...
> 
> Un saludo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Sep 2015)

Cuando tienen que dedicarse a atacar a la gente en lugar de intentar defender o rebatir lo expuesto y encima de malos modos, qe a mí me la suda, es por algo


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Tu iglesia es la mía, castrona. Solo que tu lo justificas todo, incluidos a los marranos que hay infiltrados adentro.
> 
> Vosotros veréis. Si la salvamos todos juntos de esta debacle o si seguís justificando a la gentuza que la ha infiltrado y la está destruyendo.



Se escribe _Iglesia_, no _iglesia_, ¿te explico las diferencias?

Los trapos sucios se lavan en casa, no en un Foro liberal y anti-católico, menos aún en un hilo contra nuestra Iglesia. Si tú deseas sumarte a las bufonadas del autor del hilo y a los enemigos de nuestra Fe, tú mismo, estás en tu derecho, tú sabrás porqué lo haces...

Tú no sabes "ná", con perdón, así que no presupongas... En un espacio hostil, se cierran filas entorno a nuestra Iglesia y ¡Viva Cristo Rey! ¿qué parte no se entiende, membrillo? Un saludo, y vamos a tratar de moderarnos un pelín, ¿vale?

---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 20:46 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Cuando tienen que dedicarse a atacar a la gente en lugar de intentar defender o rebatir lo expuesto y encima de malos modos, qe a mí me la suda, es por algo



Cállate payaso.


----------



## chemarin (4 Sep 2015)

Hilo muy interesante, yo estoy a favor de los dos bandos, por un lado estoy con Ariadna en que el pueblo no es inocente, de hecho cuando alguien alaba al pueblo sé que miente o le roba, pero también estoy con quienes acusan a la Iglesia de favorecer no solo la invasión, sino de haber creado el caldo de cultivo para la proliferación del veneno progresista. Sé que ofenderé a los cristianos pero no sería sincero si no dijera que creo que sois una de las peores plagas que ha tenido este mundo, vuestras ideas sobre el pacifismo por ejemplo, son de lo más antinaturales, y en mi opinión son contrarias a cualquier civilización.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Por cierto, ¿para cuándo un hilo culpando al liberalismo/capitalismo de la globalización, invasión, guerras...?, ¿por qué tantísimo interés hacia la Iglesia?, ¿qué poder ejecutivo y legislativo posee?

---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 20:59 ----------

Y, perdona por los adjetivos, judío, pero el hilo se trata de una burda provocación... Tú ya sabes; gota, rebosar, vaso....

Un saludo.


----------



## Don Pelayo (4 Sep 2015)

Me retracto de mi calificativo ofensivo hacia Su Santidad Francisco. No tengo pruebas para enjuiciar. 

P.D: Mas no contra todo traidor y marrano que hay adentro (protegidos y justificados por los ultramontanos aquí presentes, aunque la conferencia episcopal los deje tirados otra vez, como en 1833)


----------



## BGA (4 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla:



> Mejor vuelve a leer y entiende mejor. Cuando te enteres y no me pongas *mapas magufos* y demás *pendejadas* seguimos.
> 
> ya tienes deberes



Comprendo su maniobra: Atacar para que el "amigo" se defienda y encontrar en su defensa las contradicciones que a usted le vengan bien para autoafirmarse...

Señalar el problema (evidente) y a los culpables (nunca son "sus" propios culpables, cosa que entiendo; nadie le pide que se rasgues las vestiduras y tal, pero ya sabe, quien esté libre de culpa...)

Responder con sentencias como "pendejadas" y "maguferías" cuando se le invita (amablemente) a abrir un poco el foco de sus acusaciones...

Y en fin, desacreditar como sin tras sus ridículas respuestas se escondiera una verdad inabarcable para quienes tenemos que "padecer" sus acusaciones "amistosas" respecto a otra verdad que usted entiende y que de nuevo se nos escapa.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Sep 2015)

Las piezas del tablero sabemos todos de sobra quién las maneja.

Las consecuencias están viniendo a Europa por ser un continente, a pesar de todo, con una población sensibilizable.

Pero los causantes se salen de rositas y, para más escozor, no dudan en culpabilizar/reirse de nosotros.

Hay que ir a la cuasa. Y la causa está en la asociación anglosionista que está manipulando todo Oriente Próximo, Medio y norte africano.

La riada se nos vendría directamente si montan una gorda en Marruecos con el motivo que sea.




BGA dijo:


> Da Grappla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Me retracto de mi calificativo ofensivo hacia Su Santidad Francisco.



Gracias, ojo, que está sujeto a las críticas, incluso a las duras, yo no comparto muchas de sus opiniones, pero le debo un respeto y, al menos, denuncia al Capitalismo y las desigualdades inherentes a éste, lo hace sin complejos (esto molesta a ciertos católicos). Si tuviésemos memoria constataríamos que existen opiniones por las que le hemos dado cerita, y con razón (por ejemplo, respecto a España e Hispano América) que no son distintas a otras que hicieron sus predecesores, con quienes hemos sido complacientes...

Creo que, como buen argentino, habla de más, por lo tanto se equivoca más en sus opiniones, pero ni mucho menos es ese "personaje" que se nos desea hacer ver, también tiene aciertos y, a fin y al cabo, ejerce de Papa.

Es que parece que antes de su llegada la Iglesia gozaba de una salud excelente.... A buen entendedor.... Un poco de memoria.

Un saludo.


Edito; errata.


----------



## BGA (4 Sep 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Me retracto de mi calificativo ofensivo hacia Su Santidad Francisco. No tengo pruebas para enjuiciar.
> 
> P.D: Mas no contra todo traidor y marrano que hay adentro (protegidos y justificados por los ultramontanos aquí presentes, aunque la conferencia episcopal los deje tirados otra vez, como en 1833)



Los tiempos son complicados y nada es como parece. No es precisa una adhesión ciega porque conservamos la cabeza y el espíritu crítico, todo lo cual no garantiza que a vuela pluma seamos capaces de captar la naturaleza de las cosas. Pero ante todo -como dice Ariadna- cerrar filas, que a la Fe no se la engaña, solo a las personas y a personas con poca Fe.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Sep 2015)

contundente cerrojazo, así es, cuando flojea la Fe arrecia la confusión.



BGA dijo:


> ... que a la Fe no se la engaña, solo a las personas y a personas con poca Fe.





---------- Post added 04-sep-2015 at 21:34 ----------

... siendo tú quien lo dice ya me asalta la duda, a lo mejor ando equivocado, a ver si me pasas las declaraciones exactas en las que el Papa negativiza el papel de España en Hispanoamérica.¿Hay algún video con el discurso completo?




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> ...hemos dado cerita, y con razón (por ejemplo, respecto a España e Hispano América) que no son distintas a otras que hicieron sus predecesores, con quienes hemos sido complacientes...


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Los tiempos son complicados y nada es como parece. No es precisa una adhesión ciega porque conservamos la cabeza y el espíritu crítico, todo lo cual no garantiza que a vuela pluma seamos capaces de captar la naturaleza de las cosas. Pero ante todo -como dice Ariadna- cerrar filas, que a la Fe no se la engaña, solo a las personas y a personas con poca Fe.





Bernaldo dijo:


> contundente cerrojazo, así es, cuando flojea la Fe arrecia la confusión.



Todos juntos, en comunión, aquí no caben los tibios, son tiempos difíciles para nuestra Iglesia, nuestra Fe. (Sonrisa)


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Sep 2015)

chemarin dijo:


> Hilo muy interesante, yo estoy a favor de los dos bandos, por un lado estoy con Ariadna en que el pueblo no es inocente, de hecho cuando alguien alaba al pueblo sé que miente o le roba, pero también estoy con quienes acusan a la Iglesia de favorecer no solo la invasión, sino de haber creado el caldo de cultivo para la proliferación del veneno progresista. Sé que ofenderé a los cristianos pero no sería sincero si no dijera que creo que sois una de las peores plagas que ha tenido este mundo, vuestras ideas sobre el pacifismo por ejemplo, son de lo más antinaturales, y en mi opinión son contrarias a cualquier civilización.



los partidos y los medios han dado la consigna, las instrucciones. La iglesia también. Para cada cosa hay instigadores y ejecutores. 

Lo que no va a ser lo mismo, en sociedades colectivistas como ésta, es la responsabilidad del rebaño que la del pastor



BGA dijo:


> Da Grappla:
> 
> *
> Comprendo su maniobra: Atacar para que el "amigo" se defienda* y encontrar en su defensa las contradicciones que a usted le vengan bien para autoafirmarse...
> ...



Vueltas dar, mucho escribir, nada decir.

La iglesia, tu iglesia, la de España, la mayoritaria, está pidiendo invasores cuando antes pedía su expulsión. Una, dos, tres y las veces que hicieran falta.

¿Lo coges o no lo coges? Dale otra vueltita, que la cosa no cambia por más veces que mires mapas magufos del Tigris al Eufrates


----------



## BGA (4 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> l....
> Vueltas dar, mucho escribir, nada decir.
> 
> La iglesia, tu iglesia, la de España, la mayoritaria, cuando antes pedía su expulsión. Una, dos, tres y las veces que hicieran falta.
> ...



Esto es lo único que no pillo. ¿Me lo explica?. Pero de buen rollo eh, y sin maguferías.




> tu iglesia, la de España (...) *está pidiendo invasores*


----------



## Sigerico (4 Sep 2015)

*Hoy la Iglesia esta al servicio y a las ordenes de los mismos que entrenan y financian al ISIS.*

El extremismo islámico y las falsas Iglesias vendidas al capitalismo Internacional son dos tentáculos de un mismo poder. No es de extrañar que con la crisis provocada de los refugiados se ponga en la misma línea la llamada Iglesia Católica que El País medio propiedad de la Alta Finanza Internacional o de Podemo$$$$$$$$, línea que consiste en llenar EUROPA de esquiroles islamistas. Además de hundir el mercado laboral y darle la puntilla al estado de bienestar el ISLAM es hoy como lo fue ayer el comunismo *un martillo *con el que las Altas Fianzas Internacionales pretender *triturar la cultura occidental* a fin de crear una papilla multi-culti-tras-sexy donde imponer su dictadura total. La Iglesia lo sabe la Iglesia colabora aun que suponga a medio plazo su eliminación. 

*El dinero es fluido y puede tomar cualquier forma* , crucifijo, media Luna o coletas con gafa-pasta , maricona centrista, anarka antisistema y si es necesario hasta “derecha patriótica” así es nuestro enemigo no tiene una forma definida y ataca desde diferentes frentes con diferentes caretas pero como dijo Cristo no por sus palabras pero por sus hechos los conoceréis. Hoy la Iglesia sirve como los “ liberales” ( Libertad digital etc) para atar en España a la derecha sociológica al sistema por eso coindicen en los básico con el PSOE O PODEMOS mas alla de la retórica asusta viejas. Por ejemplo no solo se defiende desde la cadena COPE la invasión de musulmanes sino que también se habla de “Violencia Machista” y por supuesto no se cuestiona jamás el Euro o el sistema financiero. Dicen defender la unidad de España pero en el fondo una retórica vacía de contenido y de acción real. 

Desde una *perspectiva* puramente *espiritual* diré que además que el humanitarismo de la IGLESIA actual estilo Caritas es un remplazo y sucedáneo de la genuina espiritualidad. Se pone el acento en lo humano relegando a un muy segundo plano lo espiritual y exaltando además el sentimentalismo que de hecho impide de cualquier posible evolución espiritual pues todas las grandes doctrinas religiosas y filosóficas hablan siempre superar lo emocional e instintivo para avanzar hacia la conciencia divina. Con su humanitarismo de lagrimita fácil la Iglesia promueve los estados subracionales cuando lo divino se encuentra en los supranacional. Hacia abajo -lo subhumano - y no hacia arriba -lo divino- es lo que promueve la actual Iglesia. 

En resumen; Hoy en día, Políticamente un brazo más del NOM y religiosamente una institución que falsea lo auténticamente espiritual con un humanitarismo y beaterismo que cada vez aleja más a los genuinos cristianos.


----------



## Skylar (4 Sep 2015)

¿Cuál de estas premisas es la verdadera??

A.- El poder político somete siempre al poder religioso en su beneficio.

B.- El poder religioso somete siempre al poder político en su beneficio.

Respuesta:



Spoiler



Respuesta correcta la *A. 

Siempre, siempre, siempre*.


Fin del hilo


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Sep 2015)

Ruslan dijo:


> Sí, tras la expulsión de los judíos hubieron bancarrotas, ¿y qué? ¿No fue el país más poderoso durante muchísimos años? ¿No fue la España del siglo de oro una genialidad total, aún sin los judíos? No sois tan necesarios como os pensais, hay países como España que demuestran que es posible ser una superpotencia sin contar con la bendición de "el pueblo elegido".



en este mundo nada ni nadie es imprescindible salvo Dios

la oportunidad o inoportunidad de la expulsión no es lo relevante, sino el motivo por el cual se hizo. Motivo aplaudido hoy y sin embargo ausente, haciéndose una empanada mental gorda con las obleas de las hostias

bueno, que me voy

ya si eso, los demás, me siguen echando la culpa de que la gente rechace esto y tal


----------



## Hermericus (5 Sep 2015)

Una de dos:

- O se expulsa a los moros y africanos y con ellos al Homo Progre Borreguensis
- O se divide España y se les deja la mitad sur a los susodichos y que dejen de dar la vara.


----------



## Don Pelayo (5 Sep 2015)

No voy a cerrar filas con un clero que me está exigiendo auto-extinguirme. Espero que comprendan eso los ultramontanos, al menos.

Pero la Iglesia verdadera volverá, no me cabe duda. Y con esa si que cerraré filas.


----------



## Verto (5 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> La iglesia, tu iglesia, la de España, la mayoritaria, está pidiendo invasores cuando antes pedía su expulsión. Una, dos, tres y las veces que hicieran falta.
> 
> ¿Lo coges o no lo coges? Dale otra vueltita, que la cosa no cambia por más veces que mires mapas magufos del Tigris al Eufrates



¿De verdad es Ud judío?

Su planteamiento en este tema es falaz. Además de todo lo que le han respondido, que no es poco, la Iglesia en ambos casos cumple con su misión. Cuando la expulsión de judíos y moriscos para preservar y extender la fe en la incipiente España y en el caso actual para dar auxilio al necesitado, que igualmente es otra forma de preservar y expandir la fe.

Los primeros no estaban necesitados sino que a menudo operaban contra la fe; los segundos si están necesitados como consecuencia igualmente de las obras de quienes operan contra la fe.

Un saludo


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Sep 2015)

o cuáaaantas gilipolleces decimos.

Que el clero te exige autoextinguirte? (De dónde sacas esta película? Si algo promueve la Iglesia es ser generador de vida, esa puerta te la cierras tú)

Que la Iglesia Católica Apostólica y Romana no es la verdadera? (Negando este dogma de Fe estás automáticamente fuera de ella, imagino que lo sabes).

NO voy a escribirte un solo mensaje más en este sentido. Si fueras hermano mío me darían ganas de soltarte un bofetón que te daba caías patrás pero como en realidad no te conozco voy a dejar el tema en esta linde.

La Iglesia no puede tapar los agujeros que está abriendo el poder político y el financiero pero cumple con su obligación de intentarlo. La desinformación y la falta de raíces en la Fe está llevando a cada vez más gente a decir más tonterías.

El bautizado católico ignorante acaba protestante--> es más o menos los que estáis haciendo algunos supuestos "identitarios" por aquí.

El bautizado católico ateizado y envenenado acaba islamizado--> es la actual dirección de conversiones que se están dando actualmente.

Hay una falta de formación y de información terrible. Antes de alejaros de la Iglesia, a quienes andéis metidos en turbulencias de duda:

1- COGED UN BUEN CATECISMO PARA ADULTOS.
2- Informaos de las posiciones del Papa y de la Iglesia POR VÍA DIRECTA.






Don Pelayo dijo:


> No voy a cerrar filas con un clero que me está exigiendo auto-extinguirme. Espero que comprendan eso los ultramontanos, al menos.
> 
> Pero la Iglesia verdadera volverá, no me cabe duda. Y con esa si que cerraré filas.


----------



## 365 (5 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> o cuáaaantas gilipolleces decimos.
> 
> Que el clero te exige autoextinguirte? (De dónde sacas esta película? Si algo promueve la Iglesia es ser generador de vida, esa puerta te la cierras tú)
> 
> ...



Tiene razón Don Pelayo.

Yo he visto como se le negaba la matricula a una niña española, con muy buenas notas y excelente actitud, en un colegio de monjas: colegio "El Carmen" de Mani...s (Valencia), mas concretamente.
Alegaron que las plazas estaban todas cubiertas y no quedaba sitio.

¿Y a quien aceptaron las buenas monjitas a cambio?
A dos niñas, hijas de una señora con velo con un Coran en la mano.

Desde aquel "detalle" que vi y que conozco de primera mano aborrezco la Iglesia actual totalmente y las monjas me dan asco. LA monja esa que salia en Quatro Tv especialmente me da mucho asco.

Y mas aún la aborrezco por ese buenismo pro-inmigratorio extremo discriminatorio contra los cristianos, que no trae mas que ruina a todos los españoles.

SI, la Iglesia actual busca la autoextinción de los cristianos.

Aparte que la Iglesia es un montaje politico desde los tiempos del concilio de Nicea que nada tiene que ver con lo que predicaba Jesús.


----------



## MariaL. (5 Sep 2015)

Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Es que no es un tema de democratas. Aparte de que hablar de democratas entre los moros, es una contradiccion. Los moros y la democracia son como agua y aceite.
> 
> Lo cierto, es que con Al Assad en el poder, la gente no salia huyendo y se respetaban las minorias. No asesinaban cristianos por millares. Hay dictaduras mucho peores que la de Siria, dictaduras, que son la regla en el mundo musulmán.
> 
> Al armar a los "democratas" es cuando surgió el problema.



Lo que yo recuerdo:
1) Musulmanes de los normales y personas no religiosas y laicas van contra el dictador, buscando la democracia y a poyados por las promesas USA y europeas de que apoyarán a todos los que quieran democratizarse
2) Cuando empieza el conflicto, Putin apoya la dictadura y China posteriormente también. Europa y USA reculan ante el llamamiento de los que se han levantado pidiendo ayuda por temor a cabrear a Rusia 
3) Los que se levantan van a perder, empiezan a engordar sus filas con fanáticos religiosos
4) Definitivamente USA y Europa abandona la idea de ayudarles por el temor de que las armas que envíen caigan en manos de los fanáticos, que total, no necesitan las armas de nadie, están protegidos por detrás por Arabia Saudita, que pone la pasta y les ayuda a formar las redes de comercio negro.

Por tanto nunca se armó a los demócratas, por temor a Putin primero y por temor a que al verse perdidos por esa falta de apoyo, permitieron la entrada de fanáticos, después. Y es cierto que luego los demócratas, se pelearían entre ellos, entre los laicos (musulmanes "light", ateos y agnósticos) y los musulmanes "normales". Un musulmán light para que tengas una referencia, es ese que cumple con su religión pero no acepta las ideas de los imanes, lo que es aquí un católico que aborta y ve bien el matrimonio homosexual, si se quieren por Dios es amor, pero va a Misa a todos los domingos y guarda todos los ritos. Un musulmán normal, pues son los que están aquí hablando de religión cada dos por tres, Adriadna por ejemplo

Por eso para mi lo que demuestra esto, es que estamos mejor quietecitos.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2015 at 09:21 ----------




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿para cuándo un hilo culpando al liberalismo/capitalismo de la globalización, invasión, guerras...?, ¿por qué tantísimo interés hacia la Iglesia?, ¿qué poder ejecutivo y legislativo posee?.



No se puede, porque hablar con vosotros de anticapitalismo, provoca automaticamente, que recuerdes el marxismo y entonces, empiezas a decir tonterías sobre el marxismo, y que gracias a dios, estás muy agradecida a tu madre por tu formación católica que te sirvió de cura, bla, bla, bla, bla.

Esto pasa por desear cosas, que cuando vienen descubres que no las deseas (tengo cuidado con lo que deseas que a lo mejor lo consigues) y la gente se harta de no poder discutir seriamente contigo y de tus clichés y claro.... cuando los echas de menos, no están.v:XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Sep 2015)

Desconozco el caso y el trasfondo así que no puedo opinar de él.

Pero, te pregunto. En coherencia con tu decisión, ¿cuando veas una monja, cura o lo que sea realizar un acto acorde con su credo... volverás a creer en la Iglesia? ¿Piensas vivir "bailando" tu adhesión o no al cuerpo de la Iglesia según los casos que te vayas encontrando?

Ahora dirás que no conoces casos de religiosos dignos de admiración. ¿Te los pasas por el forro?¿Juzgas selectivamente?

¿No será que careces de Fe y buscas la excusa en historias de ese tipo?




365 dijo:


> Tiene razón Don Pelayo.
> 
> Yo he visto como se le negaba la matricula a una niña española, con muy buenas notas y excelente actitud, en un colegio de monjas: colegio "El Carmen" de Mani...s (Valencia), mas concretamente.
> Alegaron que las plazas estaban todas cubiertas y no quedaba sitio.
> ...


----------



## Hontanares (5 Sep 2015)

Muy bien Don Pelayo, farsante, deje las dronjas, la Iglesia Romana y conviértase a la Ortodoxia. 

A ver si hay cojones para ayunar en plan hardcore varias semanas al año y abstenerse de sexo marital....venga, adelante, adalid del purismo.

Si lo hiciese y luego nos contase aquí su experiencia, yo le felicito personalmente.

Hoy nooo, mañana.


----------



## 365 (5 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> *Desconozco el caso y el trasfondo así que no puedo opinar de él.*
> 
> Pero, te pregunto. En coherencia con tu decisión, ¿cuando veas una monja, cura o lo que sea realizar un acto acorde con su credo... volverás a creer en la Iglesia? ¿Piensas vivir "bailando" tu adhesión o no al cuerpo de la Iglesia según los casos que te vayas encontrando?
> 
> ...



El caso:
Mujer española y cristiana en la oficina del colegio "El Carmen" porque queria cambiar a su hija de colegio.
Sentada, esperando, señora con velo y tres ñinos moros jugando en dicha sala.

Monjita secretaria. 
-"Unas notas excelentes pero no hay plazas, señora, lo sentimos. Su hija no puede matricularse aqui, el colegio está completo y hay incluso una lista de espera".
Se va la señora española, que se queda en la sala un rato, hablando con otra persona.
Le toca el turno a la señora del velo, que pide tambien matricular a sus hijos.

La señora española no escuchó nada mas porque acabó la conversación con la otra persona y se fue.

Cuando empieza el curso, señora española que vive justo enfrente del colegio, ve como la señora con velo lleva a sus tres hijos moritos al colegio "El Carmen". Dos niñas y un niño.

Fin del "caso aislado".


Yo no bailo nada si la musica no me gusta. Y la musica de la Iglesia actual, con su director de orquestra nuevo, no me gusta.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Sep 2015)

¿Has eludido mis preguntas o es que se te olvidó responderlas?

Por descontado, tu haces uso de tu libre albedrío al agarrarte a unos casos sí y a otros no, allá tú.




365 dijo:


> El caso:
> Mujer española y cristiana en la oficina del colegio "El Carmen" porque queria cambiar a su hija de colegio.
> Sentada, esperando, señora con velo y tres ñinos moros jugando en dicha sala.
> 
> ...


----------



## 365 (5 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Has eludido mis preguntas o es que se te olvidó responderlas?
> 
> Por descontado, tu haces uso de tu libre albedrío al agarrarte a unos casos sí y a otros no, allá tú.



A ver, las preguntas:

*¿cuando veas una monja, cura o lo que sea realizar un acto acorde con su credo... volverás a creer en la Iglesia?* 
No creo en la Iglesia. He ido a un colegio de monjas en España. En Francia fui monaguillo y tome mi primera comunión allí.

*¿Piensas vivir "bailando" tu adhesión o no al cuerpo de la Iglesia según los casos que te vayas encontrando?*
Repito que la musica de la Iglesia no me gusta y la de ahora, con sus monjas y Papas televisivos mediaticos, menos.

*Ahora dirás que no conoces casos de religiosos dignos de admiración. ¿Te los pasas por el forro?¿Juzgas selectivamente?*
Como todo el mundo juzga. Selectivamente.

*¿No será que careces de Fe y buscas la excusa en historias de ese tipo?*
Creo en Jesus pero no en la Iglesia. La Fe de cada uno es la Fe de cada uno.


----------



## Verto (5 Sep 2015)

365 dijo:


> Tiene razón Don Pelayo.
> 
> Yo he visto como se le negaba la matricula a una niña española, con muy buenas notas y excelente actitud, en un colegio de monjas: colegio "El Carmen" de Mani...s (Valencia), mas concretamente.
> Alegaron que las plazas estaban todas cubiertas y no quedaba sitio.
> ...



Hola.

El centro que Ud cita es concertado. Los criterios de baremación de puntos para la asignación de plazas en la Comunidad Valenciana no responde exclusivamente a la calificación del expediente académico del alumno sino también a criterios como proximidad al centro, renta de la familia, discapacidades del alumno, familia numerosa, hermano/as que ya cursen estudios en el centro, antiguos alumnos, simultaneidad de estudios, niños/as en régimen de acogimiento familiar, madres gestantes u otras circunstancias específicas, y según estos criterios los centros realizan su presupuesto de plazas.

Con los datos que Ud aporta no se puede concluir que el citado centro discrimine al alumnado en función de su procedencia (lo contrario si podría suponer una discriminación religiosa), y de otro lado tampoco sabemos si esas alumnas admitidas eran españolas o no. Las leyes no las hace el centro sino los políticos que Ud vota.

De otro lado suponer que la Iglesia esta representada por las palabras, que una religiosa mediática pueda decir en una Tv, al servicio de los intereses de un grupo de comunicación claramente vinculado con la masonería, es no conocer la Iglesia ni a sus enemigos. 

Y finalmente afirmar que la Iglesia es pro inmigración discriminatoria contra los cristianos, porque cumple con su obligación cristiana de auxiliar a las personas necesitadas, cuanto menos produce risa y se sale de madre ya que la Inmigración no es una consecuencia de la Iglesia sino de las políticas que realizan, nuevamente, aquellos a quienes Uds votan.

Personalmente y a tenor de la casuística de sus argumentos pienso que Ud no conoce la Iglesia más que de oídas y de alguna celebración puntual a la que ocasionalmente haya asistido como invitado, y que tienen más peso en sus razonamientos los prejuicios raciales, políticos, sociales o de otro tipo que su fe o la realidad. Por supuesto esto solo es mi opinión.

Un saludo


----------



## BGA (5 Sep 2015)

365 dijo:


> Tiene razón Don Pelayo.
> 
> Yo he visto como se le negaba la matricula a una niña española, con muy buenas notas y excelente actitud, en un colegio de monjas: colegio "El Carmen" de Mani...s (Valencia), mas concretamente.
> Alegaron que las plazas estaban todas cubiertas y no quedaba sitio.
> ...



He encontrado esta noticia de 2010 de Andalucía. Sospechaba que en los colegios concertados existían plazas para inmigrantes por decreto (cosa que no critico, en principio).



> Los inmigrantes tendrán reserva de plaza en los colegios concertados



Fuente: Los inmigrantes tendrán reserva de plaza en los colegios concertados

Lo siguiente no va dirigido a usted especialmente.

Lectores católicos que de algún modo conserváis esa adscripción sin renegar profundamente de ella y que por el contrario, mantenéis una sana curiosidad por estas cuestiones.

Cuidado con los mensajes "cristianos" en general bajo el que se esconden gnósticos, agnósticos y protestantes. Si son protestantes sinceros, lo sabréis enseguida, pero Internet es un invento del diablo (espero me entiendan...). No van a aclarar vuestras dudas; al contrario, sentiréis -si os dejáis llevar- un rechazo violento hacia vuestros orígenes católicos y (casi como consecuencia) españoles. En este foro hay hilos suficientes para confirmar este aviso a quienes tengan dudas. Contrastar fuentes, autores y refutación, no siempre fácil de encontrar porque no ocupan lugares preeminentes en los buscadores.

Cuidado con los católicos o los que dicen serlo: no existe peor consejero que el renegado (ésto vale, como supongo que saben, en todos los ámbitos de la vida: amor, amistad, negocios...). Sus motivos pueden parecer claros incluso compartibles pero siempre encierran algo más...

Cuidados con los "espectadores" que ven vuestros anhelos y preocupaciones desde la equidistancia desinteresada: sibilinamente dejarán caer sentencias letales entre gestos amistosos y condescendientes.

Cuidado con los soplos de aire fresco: no vendrá a avivar vuestra llama sino a esparcir vuestro rescoldo y propagar el fuego.

No se olviden del AMOR en la inteligencia y la razón: huid de la sensiblería y desarrollar vuestra sensibilidad. La FE y la razón son el camino y el "sentido" de la vida. Empatizad con la humanidad, conoced sus virtudes y defectos, filosofar sobre su naturaleza... y comprenderéis la verdadera naturaleza de las "bellas palabras" y de las "aburridas" advertencias.

En el camino del conocimiento, ved a Dios detrás de todas las cosas; pedid su guía y ofreced vuestro esfuerzo. Él está plenamente en cada fase y no importa cuán lejos seáis capaces de llegar.

La soberbia es el "error" mayor del hombre, el único capaz de separar al hombre de Dios. Observarlo en vosotros mismo y en los demás: es una poderosa advertencia.

Y si es posible, rezad por el mundo y pedir ayuda a Dios. Sabréis cómo actuar.

Es una guerra entre el Bien y el Mal y estamos en una fase al parecer definitiva. 

Saludos.


----------



## Verto (5 Sep 2015)

365 dijo:


> la musica de la Iglesia no me gusta y la de ahora, con sus monjas y Papas televisivos mediaticos, menos



Entonces que conclusión se puede sacar de ahí ¿que la Iglesia debería ser una institución a la medida de los gustos de cada uno, de las mayorías quizás? ¿Desde cuando la Iglesia es una democracia liberal?



> Como todo el mundo juzga. Selectivamente.



Efectivamente, todo juicio busca en teoría seleccionar el grano entre la paja, la cuestión es que se hace luego con el grano. No es lo mismo seleccionar lo bueno para hacer el bien, que apartarlo para que progrese el mal.



> Creo en Jesus pero no en la Iglesia. La Fe de cada uno es la Fe de cada uno.



Pues ya nos explicará Ud como se puede creer en una cabeza separada del cuerpo y pretender que todo siga vivo.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Sep 2015)

Ruslan dijo:


> Sí, tras la expulsión de los judíos hubieron bancarrotas, ¿y qué? ¿No fue el país más poderoso durante muchísimos años? ¿No fue la España del siglo de oro una genialidad total, aún sin los judíos? No sois tan necesarios como os pensais, hay países como España que demuestran que es posible ser una superpotencia sin contar con la bendición de "el pueblo elegido".



Parece que en lo que sí existe unanimidad, en este hilo, es en el acierto del Edicto de Granada, cuánta simpatía despierta el _Pueblo Elegido_...

Bancarrotas consecuencia del desgaste provocado por las Guerras de Religión, que eran confesionales y por un dominio político del Continente/Mundo, que marcaron nuestra Política (Tradición frente a la nueva Europa, una Sociedad "moderna", motivo por el que combatimos a todo un mundo conjurado en nuestra contra), y la política confesional de España no se basaba en el diálogo, sino en la intransigencia católica (Trento contra el protestantismo). Esto tuvo sus consecuencias y desembocó en una profunda crisis social y económica. Tras el esplendor y hegemonía del S. XVI, en el XVII -a pesar de las bancarrotas- nos sumimos en el declive económico/Social. Además del empobrecimiento causado por el descenso de remesas de oro y plata, inflación (destrucción de la "industria", excedente en la balanza de pagos, agricultura... en otras naciones también se padeció, pero no fue tan acentuado, saliendo beneficiadas, el centro del comercio pasó de Sevilla a Londres), etc, problemas sociales, demográficos... y que esto se cronificó, ya no salimos. Sumado a las políticas de protección, el Mercantilismo, que consideraba que el comercio (nacional, no librecambista), junto la acumulación de metales generaba riqueza, provoca la ausencia de industria e innovación, aunque en mayor o meno medida todos los países las aplicaron... y sí, esto tiene un precio. Obviamente no fue la expulsión de la judiada los motivos de nuestro declive económico. 

El fin y uso de nuestra riqueza, pues.... no resulta fácil defender en términos puramente económicos (menos aún para un judío), España, su Historia es otra cosa, no Economía, es mucho más. 

_"Desgraciado el que se entusiasma al contemplar el poderío militar de las naciones, se queda boquiabierto a la vista de un rascacielos o envidia la caja de caudales de los potentados yanquis, y no sabe admirar la grandeza del ideal que lleva a las naciones a empobrecerse material o económicamente, a desangrarse en el cuerpo para robustecerse en el espíritu y mantener la acción de éste en el consorcio de los pueblos y en la progresión de la obra de perfección humana."_



Bernaldo dijo:


> ... siendo tú quien lo dice ya me asalta la duda, a lo mejor ando equivocado, a ver si me pasas las declaraciones exactas en las que el Papa negativiza el papel de España en Hispanoamérica.¿Hay algún video con el discurso completo?



No creo que existan dudas respecto a sus declaraciones, todos los Medios, Foros y Blogs católicos las dan por ciertas, desde los más liberales hasta los más tradicionalistas. Vídeo, creo que no existe, aunque no estoy segura.



MariaL. dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, ¿qué tal, cómo está de lo suyo? Ya veo que mal, ¿qué pretende, _marializar_ el hilo con sus absurdeces de _Charo desquiciada y _sobreeducada muy por encima de sus posibilidades? 

Pruebe a auto-responderse sus gilipolleces y céntrese en su papel, éste; bufón. Piense porqué nadie en el Foro la soporta (incluidos los de su cuerda ideológica), porqué se la ignora sistemáticamente, porqué repele y es motivo de la mofa general. Cuánta necedad concentrada en un único ser. Menudo filón para la Psiquiatría.

Si eso, ya la avisaré cuando desee reirme a su costa. Sin más, se despide atte. Ariadna.




Don Pelayo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, si comprender te comprendo, está todo meridianamente claro.... No es necesario que trates de justifcarlo.



365 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí tenemos otro individuo al que las _voces_ le dictan lo que debe escribir, un nuevo caso que debería hacernos plantear si, en verdad, resulta una buena idea dar educación a todo el mundo, luego pasa lo que pasa y se leee lo que se lee.... Qué sí oiga, que las monjitas son unas malosas, la Iglesia católica un montaje y la ruina de los españoles. (Risas)


----------



## Le Truhan (5 Sep 2015)

Hombre es que si tuviera que creer en la iglesia por sus sacerdotes y monjas evidentemente no creeria eso si, si tuviera que ser consecuente también iria al parlamento con dinamita para lanzarla en un alegre confeti, si el dominico que se cargo al rey de Francia por ser un dictador y tratar mal al pueblo, ahora la limpieza seria exhaustiva.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Sep 2015)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Hombre es que si tuviera que creer en la iglesia por sus sacerdotes y monjas evidentemente no creeria eso si, si tuviera que ser consecuente también iria al parlamento con dinamita para lanzarla en un alegre confeti, si el dominico que se cargo al rey de Francia por ser un dictador y tratar mal al pueblo, ahora la limpieza seria exhaustiva.



Exacto una Fe, una Única y Verdadera Iglesia de Cristo o se está con Ella, dentro, o contra ella, pero no se puede atacar a la Iglesia y llamarse católicos. La Jerarquía y sus miembros están sujetos a críticas, la Iglesia no.

Vamos, que el rollito de; no me gusta este Papa, no me gusta este clero, etc... y, en base a esto, a sus gustos, dejan de ser católicos, me parece de un simplismo aterrador, esto y no tener ni idea de la Fe que dicen profesar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Hontanares (5 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Exacto una Fe, una Única y Verdadera Iglesia de Cristo o se está con Ella, dentro, o contra ella, *pero no se puede atacar a la Iglesia y llamarse católicos. La Jerarquía y sus miembros están sujetos a críticas, la Iglesia no.*
> 
> Vamos, que el rollito de; no me gusta este Papa, no me gusta este clero, etc... y, en base a esto, a sus gustos, dejan de ser católicos, me parece de un simplismo aterrador, esto y no tener ni idea de la Fe que dicen profesar.
> 
> Un saludo.



Exacto. Porque la Iglesia somos *todos*, es lo que desconocen y por eso se les pilla antes que a un cojo. Farsantes, más que farsantes. Me gustaría saber cuantos de ellos participan de la Sagrada Liturgia, y con qué frecuencia lo hacen, entre otras cosas para saber con quienes nos estamos enfrentando, pero como bien dice BGA, internet es un invento del demonio para propagandistas malintencionados de todo pelaje y condición...


----------



## Verto (5 Sep 2015)

Hontanares dijo:


> Exacto. Porque la Iglesia somos *todos*, es lo que desconocen y por eso se les pilla antes que a un cojo. Farsantes, más que farsantes. Me gustaría saber cuantos de ellos participan de la Sagrada Liturgia, y con qué frecuencia lo hacen, entre otras cosas para saber con quienes nos estamos enfrentando, pero como bien dice BGA, *internet es un invento del demonio para propagandistas malintencionados de todo pelaje y condición...*



Y también una oportunidad para nosotros:

*La Iglesia e Internet*

Un saludo


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Sep 2015)

Vale, entonces todo eso es tu trasfondo. El caso del que nos has hablado y dado a entender que "desde entonces tal y cual" prácticamente no ha cambiado nada.

Es lo único que quería aclarar. Por lo demás, eso, libre albedrío y esas cosas. Ahora, la Verdad es una, no la que cada cual se quiera montar.



365 dijo:


> A ver, las preguntas:
> 
> *¿cuando veas una monja, cura o lo que sea realizar un acto acorde con su credo... volverás a creer en la Iglesia?*
> No creo en la Iglesia. He ido a un colegio de monjas en España. En Francia fui monaguillo y tome mi primera comunión allí.
> ...


----------



## jelope (5 Sep 2015)

La iglesia catolica es de lo peorcito que hay en españa y lo digo dando fe por asuntos personales por desgracia no de oidas y lo dice un santo el llamado y SAN sacabó.


----------



## Verto (5 Sep 2015)

jelope dijo:


> La iglesia catolica es de lo peorcito que hay en españa y lo digo dando fe por asuntos personales por desgracia no de oidas y lo dice un santo el llamado y SAN sacabó.



Pues encomiéndese a San Seacabó y argumente, a ver lo que dura el argumento con el patronazgo de dicho "santo", porque esconderse entre la multitud para tirar la piedra y esconder la mano no es una razón de peso sino la actitud propia de los cobardes.

Un saludo


----------



## Lilith Reborn (5 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> La iglesia, tu iglesia, la de España, la mayoritaria, está pidiendo invasores cuando antes pedía su expulsión. Una, dos, tres y las veces que hicieran falta.
> 
> ¿Lo coges o no lo coges? Dale otra vueltita, que la cosa no cambia por más veces que mires mapas magufos del Tigris al Eufrates



Es complicado establecer paralelismos. En el caso de Isabel la Catolica, los judios no eran propiamente invasores. Llevaban en la peninsula desde la epoca romana. Tambien a los judios se les dio la opción de quedarse si se convertian.

Por otro lado, Isabel formaba parte del poder politico de la epoca. No del religioso, aunque estos posiblemente estuvieran encantados con la medida.

No se si existe algun precedente en la epoca, de algun país cristiano que sufriera una invasión de refugiados para que ver que hicieron. El único que se me ocurre es el caso de los gitanos, y desgraciadamente, los dejaron asentarse.

Estrapolando un poco, si por alguna extraña razon hubieran llegado sirios a las costas españolas, no tengo tan claro que hubieran sido expulsados. A los sirios cristianos seguro que no. La España de la epoca si necesitaba algo era población cristiana y los gobernantes lo sabian. Respecto a los musulmanes, a saber. Despues de todo Isabel no expulso a los moros de España, los obligo a bautizarlos. Asi que con esos hipoteticos refugiados podrian haber hecho lo mismo.

El caso es que los tiempos han cambiado. Isabel era una firme catolica como la gran mayoria de la poblacion. En aquel tiempo era la religion un factor de unificación cultural de mayor orden por lo que significaba en la vida de los personas.

Hoy en dia, en el gobierno dudo que haya algun catolico sincero. La sociedad se ha secularizado de forma brutal. El valor cultural que otorga una religión se ha minimizado. 

El arzobispo de Madrid podria iniciar una campaña de aceptar solo refugiados sirios conversos al catolicismo, pero le tomarian por loco, franquista o cualquier otro adjetivo del arsenal progre. La sociedad no apoyaria declaraciones de ese estilo. No son esos los tiempos. Ahora somos democraticos, hay libertad religiosa, y los musulmanes son gente como tu y como yo.


----------



## BGA (5 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Y también una oportunidad para nosotros:
> 
> *La Iglesia e Internet*
> 
> Un saludo



Es cierto que supone una oportunidad en general pero sobretodo de aprender. Qué podría yo decir al respecto...

El problema es la "impronta", la primera imagen que uno encuentra cuando busca y que como saben no es la que confirma esa oportunidad del mensaje católico. Groso modo diría que su influencia general es -para nuestro punto de vista- tirando a perversa. Lo bueno, es que de entre muchos "convencidos" por esa impronta inicial, algunos siguen buscando y encuentran. De alguna manera se compensa la cantidad con la calidad.

La cosa está fatal y parte de lo peor es que se nos considere enemigos, o peor aún, "el enemigo".

La confusión es grande pero por serlo en esa medida, es posible que más gente necesite referencias y las encuentre, por ejemplo, entre los que no justificamos los medios para conseguir un fin. Caídos del guindo de "la vida es como quieres que sea" y ya convencidos de su dureza, encontrar un remanso de paz y un juicio que trata de ser justo aunque sea limitado e incluso mediocre, confortará el alma.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Sep 2015)

Hontanares dijo:


> Exacto. Porque la Iglesia somos *todos*, es lo que desconocen y por eso se les pilla antes que a un cojo. Farsantes, más que farsantes. Me gustaría saber cuantos de ellos participan de la Sagrada Liturgia, y con qué frecuencia lo hacen, entre otras cosas para saber con quienes nos estamos enfrentando, pero como bien dice BGA, internet es un invento del demonio para propagandistas malintencionados de todo pelaje y condición...



Lo suscribo. Aunque la mona se vista de seda... y se diga católica...

Además, te lo dicen como si nosotros no poseyésemos criterio, como si no fuésemos conscientes (quizás más que nadie), de que nuestra Iglesia no pasa por su mejor momento... de lo que esto supone. Su misión; abrirnos los ojos y tal, si no fuese por ellos que velan por nuestro bien, ¿qué sería de nosotros, los crédulos? (Risas)

De ahí que, al menos yo, opte por una defensa incondicional en público, las críiticas cuando toquen. En este espacio hago mío este lema: católicos; defended, vuestra Fe.

Un saludo.



jelope dijo:


> La iglesia catolica es de lo peorcito que hay en españa y lo digo dando fe por asuntos personales por desgracia no de oidas y lo dice un santo el llamado y SAN sacabó.



Otra mucha gente, también desde la propia experiencia, opinamos todo lo contrario. Yo tampoco le hablo de oídas, precisamente... A ver si resulta que un asunto personal (que no tengo porqué no creerle, de todo hay en la Viña del Señor), por lo tanto anecdótico, sirve para calificar a toda una Institución como la Iglesia católica.


----------



## Verto (5 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Es cierto que supone una oportunidad en general pero sobretodo de aprender. Qué podría yo decir al respecto...
> 
> El problema es la "impronta", la primera imagen que uno encuentra cuando busca y que como saben no es la que confirma esa oportunidad del mensaje católico. Groso modo diría que su influencia general es -para nuestro punto de vista- tirando a perversa. Lo bueno, es que de entre muchos "convencidos" por esa impronta inicial, algunos siguen buscando y encuentran. De alguna manera se compensa la cantidad con la calidad.
> 
> ...



Personalmente y por diversos motivos, para mi internet supone una cruz, más aún, la última gran cruz para la Iglesia y como cristiano la acepto y trato de soportarla, sabiendo donde lleva toda cruz y que no hay salvación ni gloria sin sacrificio.


----------



## MariaL. (5 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Hola, ¿qué tal, cómo está de lo suyo? Ya veo que mal, ¿qué pretende, _marializar_ el hilo con sus absurdeces de _Charo desquiciada y _sobreeducada muy por encima de sus posibilidades?
> 
> Pruebe a auto-responderse sus gilipolleces y céntrese en su papel, éste; bufón. Piense porqué nadie en el Foro la soporta (incluidos los de su cuerda ideológica), porqué se la ignora sistemáticamente, porqué repele y es motivo de la mofa general. Cuánta necedad concentrada en un único ser. Menudo filón para la Psiquiatría.
> 
> Si eso, ya la avisaré cuando desee reirme a su costa. Sin más, se despide atte. Ariadna.



Ignorar a alguien es, en un foro, usar un mensaje sin tratar el tema del hilo, respondiéndole y mostrando el dolor propio intentando reirse de la persona, para hacer ver, que uno se cree superior a los demás? :XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Sep 2015)

Pues yo sigo buscando, me he debido de perder algo. De momento no encuentro grandes diferencias entre lo que se dice que dijo el Papa Francisco en Bolivia o las de Juan Pablo II en Santo Domingo o las de Benedicto en Brasil anteriormente.

Agradeceré a quien pueda aportar algo y también la estigmatización esa que dicen que hace de España. Si quien esta información tenga no cree conveniente ponerlo en el foro que me mande un privado.

Yo sólo quiero tener los pelos de la burra en la mano para poder decir que es burra.





Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> No creo que existan dudas respecto a sus declaraciones, todos los Medios, Foros y Blogs católicos las dan por ciertas, desde los más liberales hasta los más tradicionalistas. Vídeo, creo que no existe, aunque no estoy segura.
> 
> )


----------



## luarca (5 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Prefiero no responderte (buscador de atención). Judío _attention whore at __work_. Me limitaré a citarme, una vez más:
> 
> Capitalismo/Liberalismo/Democracias liberales/Progretariado = Globalización/multiculturalidad/Invasión.
> 
> ...



Oiga pues yo a los de la Conferencia Episcopal, a un tal doliente y afortunadamente saliente Rouco, les veia encantados con los modos peperos, pero debe ser mi ateismo impenitente y mis ganas de comerme curas que me pueden. La iglesia es una corporación, es la CORPORACION de corporaciones, con sus banqueros, sus tiburones financieros, con sus logias, con sus cosas suyas que no nostras, pero vamos que la Iglesia es eso que usted dice, no me haga caso.
En cuanto a que Dios nos ve iguales de partida, no me habla muy bien del tal dios, porque digame si es lo mismo partir de un barrio de Calcuta, que de uno de París, claro que si la igualdad se queda antes de ser paridos y eso, pues entonces no se. Con todos mis respetos las religiones, no dejan de ser mecanismos de control social, para apacentar a las masas, mediante la manipulacion de los miedos, y la necesidad de transcender de alguna forma, nada mas.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2015 at 12:34 ----------




Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Es complicado establecer paralelismos. En el caso de Isabel la Catolica, los judios no eran propiamente invasores. Llevaban en la peninsula desde la epoca romana. Tambien a los judios se les dio la opción de quedarse si se convertian.
> 
> Por otro lado, Isabel formaba parte del poder politico de la epoca. No del religioso, aunque estos posiblemente estuvieran encantados con la medida.
> 
> ...



Y ademas que se hagan del Betis, anda que....


----------



## BGA (5 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues yo sigo buscando, me he debido de perder algo. De momento no encuentro grandes diferencias entre lo que se dice que dijo el Papa Francisco en Bolivia o las de Juan Pablo II en Santo Domingo o las de Benedicto en Brasil anteriormente.
> 
> Agradeceré a quien pueda aportar algo y también la estigmatización esa que dicen que hace de España. Si quien esta información tenga no cree conveniente ponerlo en el foro que me mande un privado.
> 
> Yo sólo quiero tener los pelos de la burra en la mano para poder decir que es burra.




Mire ésto. Para todos, escuchar atentamente TODO le mensaje.

PAPA FRANCISCO EN BOLIVIA Y EL PEDIDO DE PERDÃ“N POR LA CONQUISTA - YouTube

Edito y copio mensaje de Bernaldo de otro hilo para "afinar" con éste:



> Como estoy un poco hartito de este tema y me caben cada vez menos dudas de que se manipulan sus palabras voy a poner una frase clave de ese discurso, bien grande y en negrita:
> 
> "Hubo pecados y abundantes, pero por eso pido perdón, pero donde hubo pecado sobreabundó la gracia",
> 
> ...


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues yo sigo buscando, me he debido de perder algo. De momento no encuentro grandes diferencias entre lo que se dice que dijo el Papa Francisco en Bolivia o las de Juan Pablo II en Santo Domingo o las de Benedicto en Brasil anteriormente.



Eso, exactamente, es lo que yo he dicho, Beernaldo:_ Si tuviésemos memoria constataríamos que existen opiniones por las que le hemos dado cerita, y con razón (por ejemplo, respecto a España e Hispano América) que *no son distintas a otras que hicieron predecesores*, con quienes hemos sido complacientes..._



luarca dijo:


> Oiga pues yo a los de la Conferencia Episcopal, a un tal doliente y afortunadamente saliente Rouco, les veia encantados con los modos peperos...



Sí, ¿y?, ¿usted se cree que somos gilipollas?, ¿que no vemos, y somos los primeros en señalar y denunciar, esa connvivencia con la peperada? Para todo lo demás, tome, instrúyase: Compendio de la Doctrina Social de la Iglesia



> ...pero debe ser mi ateismo impenitente y mis ganas de comerme curas que me pueden.



Muy bien, pero lleve cuidado, no sea que exista gente a la que le puedan las ganas de comerse a esos, a los que les pueden las ganas de comer curas, y se líe parda...

Un saludo.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Sep 2015)

BGA, ¿no te has preguntado por qué se falsea el título del vídeo y por qué se corta en ese minuto?

Pues yo lo explico aquí, se acabó la manipulación con este tema:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-america-hubo-pecado-sobreabundo-gracia.html




BGA dijo:


> Mire ésto. Para todos, escuchar atentamente TODO le mensaje.
> 
> PAPA FRANCISCO EN BOLIVIA Y EL PEDIDO DE PERDÃ“N POR LA CONQUISTA - YouTube
> 
> Edito y copio mensaje de Bernaldo de otro hilo para "afinar" con éste:


----------



## MariaL. (5 Sep 2015)

luarca dijo:


> Y ademas que se hagan del Betis, anda que....



No es algo extraño, las religiones siempre han estado por la pasta, desde que se han profesionalizado. Por tanto no es raro que a una religión, le intereses que te conviertas, no que creas. Yo en esto estoy de acuerdo con ella, no lo hacen por vergüenza, porque vivimos en sociedades más sinceras y una religión que quiere adeptos, le da igual el motivo por el cual se unen a ella, en este momento causaría risa pública, por tanto, tienen que disimular esa faceta. Por eso por ejemplo, son mantenidos y lo intentan vender como que es un sueldo porque ellos hacen cosas muy buenas, mejor que cualquiera y entonces, en realidad, son una empresa barata, porque queda feo decir que todo lo que hacen es por pasta, para que los mantengan.
Si no tuvieran vergüenza les pedirían que se convirtieran y los del Betis si fueran listos, también intentarían que se hicieran del Betis, pagaran cuota y así se integraran mejor en la zona, pudiendo participar en los piques futboleros locales


----------



## BGA (5 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> BGA, ¿no te has preguntado por qué se falsea el título del vídeo y por qué se corta en ese minuto?
> 
> Pues yo lo explico aquí, se acabó la manipulación con este tema:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-america-hubo-pecado-sobreabundo-gracia.html



Sí me dí cuenta de que al finalizar así el vídeo dejaba clara la intención de poner en relieve "parte" del mensaje. La verdad es que me reafirmo en lo de la impronta y de cómo la primera explicación que llega, cuando todavía estas digiriendo cualquier mensaje, acaba siendo la explicación... como algo que aunque te cueste aceptar te deja así, como "mirando pa la meca".

Son esos detalles -cuando caes o te ayudan a a caer en la cuenta- los que me reafirman en que ésto no va de una lucha ideológica, ni económica... va de una lucha por las almas. Suena cursi pero así lo veo y lo siento, cada vez con más claridad.


----------



## MariaL. (5 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Mire ésto. Para todos, escuchar atentamente TODO le mensaje.
> 
> PAPA FRANCISCO EN BOLIVIA Y EL PEDIDO DE PERDÃ“N POR LA CONQUISTA - YouTube
> 
> Edito y copio mensaje de Bernaldo de otro hilo para "afinar" con éste:



Esto me recuerda a cuando Juan Pablo, decidió que moriría siendo Papa, todos los católicos babeando. Qué gran hombre!!! Con lo que sufre y sigue con la cruz a cuestas!!!! Así debe ser un Papa ha de morir ejerciendo!!! :bla:

Cuando el siguiente decide hacer lo contrario y retirarse...... todos babeando: Qué gran hombre!!!! Qué capacidad de reconocer que ya no puede más y deja el sitio a otro que pueda hacer un buen trabajo!!!! Así debe ser un Papa, saber cuando marcharse, que la Iglesia necesita gente que pueda trabajar duro que hay mucho que hacer

:XX:
*Claro que la culpa es mía, que no interpreto bien lo que se decía en ambos casos. En ambos se dijo lo mismo.... o a lo mejor, es como dijo Verto, que estoy poseída, por eso leí tan mal.....*


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Sep 2015)

En el minuto 47 dice la parte más importante respecto a esta tem¡tica, que donde hubo pecado HUBO SOBREABUNDANCIA DE GRACIA.

Y ahí radica la manipulación a la que me refiero de las palabras del Papa Francisco. Os pido a todos que cojáis con pinzas lo que los medios dicen que dice el Papa, ojo avizor.

Pasaré a poner ambos vídeos como ejemplo en mi hilo dedicado a la tergiversación de las palabras del Papa.

Discurso del Papa Francisco con Movimientos Populares - YouTube




BGA dijo:


> Sí me dí cuenta de que al finalizar así el vídeo dejaba clara la intención de poner en relieve "parte" del mensaje. La verdad es que me reafirmo en lo de la impronta y de cómo la primera explicación que llega, cuando todavía estas digiriendo cualquier mensaje, acaba siendo la explicación... como algo que aunque te cueste aceptar te deja así, como "mirando pa la meca".
> 
> Son esos detalles -cuando caes o te ayudan a a caer en la cuenta- los que me reafirman en que ésto no va de una lucha ideológica, ni económica... va de una lucha por las almas. Suena cursi pero así lo veo y lo siento, cada vez con más claridad.


----------



## BGA (5 Sep 2015)

Brutal agresiÃ³n de feministas contra Arzobispo catÃ³lico en BÃ©lgica - YouTube

Protesta en plena misa de la Catedral de Santiago. (ECTV) - YouTube

YEGUAS Feministas Abortistas atacan a Jovenes Catolicos frente a Catedral de San Juan Argentina - YouTube


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> ...



No hay que irse tan lejos. Barcelona:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/IKLKmbH4EwA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Verto (5 Sep 2015)

luarca dijo:


> Oiga pues yo a los de la Conferencia Episcopal, a un tal doliente y afortunadamente saliente Rouco, les veia encantados con los modos peperos, pero debe ser mi ateismo impenitente y mis ganas de comerme curas que me pueden. La iglesia es una corporación, es la CORPORACION de corporaciones, con sus banqueros, sus tiburones financieros, con sus logias, con sus cosas suyas que no nostras, pero vamos que la Iglesia es eso que usted dice, no me haga caso.
> En cuanto a que Dios nos ve iguales de partida, no me habla muy bien del tal dios, porque digame si es lo mismo partir de un barrio de Calcuta, que de uno de París, claro que si la igualdad se queda antes de ser paridos y eso, pues entonces no se. Con todos mis respetos las religiones, no dejan de ser mecanismos de control social, para apacentar a las masas, mediante la manipulacion de los miedos, y la necesidad de transcender de alguna forma, nada mas.



Afortunadamente la Iglesia es mucho más que un cardenal mediático; más que un grupo de peperos liberales que aprovechan cualquier situación para medrar en sociedad o en política; más que un grupo de banqueros enriquecidos a costa de la fe, y mucho más en general que el conjunto de los hipócritas adscritos que, como en toda organización humana, son inevitables.

La Iglesia, con todas sus contradicciones y defectos internos, son también cientos de millones de personas como Ud, que tratan cada día de llevar adelante un proyecto de vida coherente con la verdad y el amor, de construir familias, de ayudar a los necesitados, de comunicar su bienes, de hacer realidad en definitiva esa querencia humana que todos tenemos de felicidad. Y lo hacen desde una perspectiva cristiana que les llega por la tradición y el magisterio de la Iglesia, sin la cual no hubiera sido posible que llegara hasta nuestros días el mensaje y la palabra del DIOS DEL AMOR, así, con mayúsculas. Y es tambien el sacrificio de cientos de miles de personas que abandonan gratuítamente sus vidas, familias o intereses por implicarse en la construcción de ese Reino de Dios que definen las Bienaventuranzas; religiosos, misioneros, laicos, voluntarios... La Iglesia es igualmente la historia de una civilización, de países, reinos, naciones, pueblos, culturas. Y es también un anuncio de vida, de esperanza, de eternidad, de perdón, de paz; un anuncio de la Verdad capaz de trascender el espacio y el tiempo de los hombres. Pero por encima de todo la Iglesia es la presencia viva de una persona, de un Dios entre los hombres, pese a todo lo malo que como hombres le podamos hacer. De un Dios que no exige sacrificios y llega más allá al punto de ofrecerse Él mismo como sacrificio para el perdón de todos esos males que ocasionamos. 

¿Y por qué debería tener más dignidad un niño nacido en Calcuta que uno nacido en París? Con todos mis respetos, sin la Iglesia en Occidente nadie hablaría hoy de dignidad, de derechos humanos, de justicia social, de universidades, de conocimientos, de relaciones humanas que no estuvieran basadas en el dominio de unos sobre otros... y posiblemente seguiríamos ofreciendo sacrificios humanos o animales para librarnos de nuestros miedos e inquietudes por trascender, y matándonos entre tribus bajo el dominio del instinto animal.

Nadie puede obligar a nadie a creer en algo, pero que lamentable resulta constatar la ingratitud de quienes en su corta visión de las cosas, piensan que el fundamento de su cultura les supone un perjuicio, o que dicha cultura la han creado ellos mismos por la gracia de sus propias ideas a las que les sobra la pieza fundamental de las mismas.

Un saludo


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Sep 2015)

La que man montao hasta en los tags. Debieron tocar a rebato las campanas porque tanto vuelque no es normal.

Es interesante ver los esfuerzos tan vanos para cualquier observador ajeno que están haciendo para llamar noche al día

---------- Post added 05-sep-2015 at 12:44 ----------




Verto dijo:


> ¿De verdad es Ud judío?



Ajá. ¿Alguna pregunta más?



Verto dijo:


> Su planteamiento en este tema es falaz. Además de todo lo que le han respondido, que no es poco, la Iglesia en ambos casos cumple con su misión. Cuando la expulsión de judíos y moriscos para preservar y extender la fe en la incipiente España y en el caso actual para dar auxilio al necesitado, que igualmente es otra forma de preservar y expandir la fe.
> 
> Los primeros no estaban necesitados sino que a menudo operaban contra la fe; los segundos si están necesitados como consecuencia igualmente de las obras de quienes operan contra la fe.
> 
> Un saludo



Una cosa y la contraria no pueden ser ciertas. Si había necesidad de expulsar a quienes no eran de la fe de Cristo para protegerla fe, no puede haber necesidad de traértelos a casa cuando menos fe hay y más protección necesita.

saludos también



Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Es complicado establecer paralelismos. En el caso de Isabel la Catolica, los judios no eran propiamente invasores. Llevaban en la peninsula desde la epoca romana. Tambien a los judios se les dio la opción de quedarse si se convertian.
> 
> Por otro lado, Isabel formaba parte del poder politico de la epoca. No del religioso, aunque estos posiblemente estuvieran encantados con la medida.
> 
> ...



Como tú o yo no son porque el Islam es una herramienta de conquista. No soy ni tengo ganas de ser sudbito de Al Andalus

Los obispos no han tenido reparo en decir cosas impopulares, incluso que algunos menores maricones van provocando. Se puede decir que sólo van venir cristianos y ya está

Hay precedentes, muchos, de lo que supone el crecimiento de la población musulmana sin invasión violenta. Kosovo. Bosnia. Líbano. Macedonia.

En ningún sitio de Europa Oriental están los curas pidiendo refugiados que yo sepa. Saben lo que es el Islam. Aquí simplemente con un poquito de Memoria Histórica, la de verdad, no la de ZPatero también se debería de saber


----------



## Lilith Reborn (5 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Como tú o yo no son porque el Islam es una herramienta de conquista. No soy ni tengo ganas de ser sudbito de Al Andalus



Lo se. No son como tu y como yo, pero mis palabras trataban de reflejar lo que la sociedad de hoy cree. Si recuerdas la que se monto con lo de Charlie Hebdo, para minimizar daños se nos presento a los musulmanes como gente normal, democratica y que eso era obra solo de exaltados. Ese fue el mensaje de los medios. Es el mensaje que compra esta sociedad. En algunos casos incluso se va mas alla y se ve con mejores ojos a un moro, que a un catolico.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los obispos no han tenido reparo en decir cosas impopulares, incluso que algunos menores maricones van provocando. Se puede decir que sólo van venir cristianos y ya está



Es que esas cosas impopulares, estan grabadas a fuego en la doctrina catolica (abortos, homosexuales, etc). El caso de los refugiados, esta sujeto a mas interpretacion. Digamos que son mas libres y en este caso cada uno puede tener su opinion distinta.

La idea de acoger a todos, y en cuanto se acabe el conflicto se van de vuelta. Por ahi va mas o menos la postura "oficial" de la Iglesia. Los refugiados son un problema, la politica exterior de Occidente tambien.


----------



## MariaL. (5 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Afortunadamente la Iglesia es mucho más que un cardenal mediático; más que un grupo de peperos liberales que aprovechan cualquier situación para medrar en sociedad o en política; más que un grupo de banqueros enriquecidos a costa de la fe, y mucho más en general que el conjunto de los hipócritas adscritos que, como en toda organización humana, son inevitables.



Vamos que al final, cuando interesa la Iglesia es el currito de abajo, pero cuando interesa la Iglesia son los señores de arriba. Es decir, la Iglesia es igualica que los partidos políticos, si te gusta Rajoy, pues tenemos Rajoy, si no gusta, podemos poner a Feijoo y si preferís una mujer, Sainz de Santamaría......

Si así siempre se gana....


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Sep 2015)

Los dogmas de Fe de la Iglesia Católica y las verdades indiscutibles de la Ciencia, no sólo no han estado jamás en conflicto, sino que no lo están ni lo pueden estar.

De hecho es la misma Ciencia la que ha datado el origen del Universo. De tal modo nos ha indicado cuándo Dios lo creó.



Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> En fin, es tarea inútil razonar con la fe... Lo realmente inadmisible, lo que no deberíamos tolerar quienes no profesamos confesiones religiosas, es que alguien insinúe que Fe y Razón pueden ir de la mano...No hombre, el agua el aceite, agitándolos en totum revolutum, podría parecer que se mezclan, pero nunca irán juntos. A ningún sitio. :rolleye:
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Verto (5 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> La que man montao hasta en los tags. Debieron tocar a rebato las campanas porque tanto vuelque no es normal.



La que ha montado Ud querrá decir.



> Es interesante ver los esfuerzos tan vanos para cualquier observador ajeno que están haciendo para llamar noche al día



Lo interesante es ver los vanos intentos por manipular la Verdad, de quienes piensan que sus juicios son absolutos y solo mediante la manipulación pueden hacer gala de los mismos.



> Ajá. ¿Alguna pregunta más?



Ninguna más, gracias. Le pregunté porque no tenía claro si se lo decían de coña o no. Simplemente.



> Una cosa y la contraria no pueden ser ciertas. Si había necesidad de expulsar a quienes no eran de la fe de Cristo para protegerla fe, no puede haber necesidad de traértelos a casa cuando menos fe hay y más protección necesita.



Una cosa y la otra son lo mismo dentro de las circunstancias y contingencias propias de cada época. Por eso es falaz su argumento. 



> saludos también



Igualmente. 

Shalom.

---------- Post added 05-sep-2015 at 16:05 ----------




Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> En la Iglesia cabe todo, pero todo..."salvo alguna cosa", por eso en las discusiones con los que nos prestamos a debatir en su terreno, siempre ganan. Tiene la moral de goma, ahora la ley sí, ahora la ley no. Ahora la Iglesia acierta, ahora se equivoca...y todo depende de que coincida conmigo.



La Iglesia no se rige por la ley de los hombres sino por la de Dios, y puede estar de acuerdo con a primera en tanto esta secunde la ley divina, e igualmente disconforme en tanto la contradiga. La moral de goma es la de quienes ven en la Iglesia un enemigo y no les duelen prendas en utilizar cualquier argumento, aunque sea contradictorio con las convicciones que dicen tener, si con ello consideran que le propinan un buen golpe.



> No cabía la separación matrimonial...pero inventaron la bula y no sé qué pomposos tribunales "ad hoc". Resultado: los católicos pueden separarse tranquilamente y anular sus matrimonios, siempre que paguen un módico precio por "no haberse casado nunca"...



No cabía el divorcio y no cabe. Las separaciones matrimoniales estipulan cuando las personas pueden separase al no haberse cumplido las condiciones propias del matrimonio según la fe católica. Lo otro es la ruptura de un hecho consumado y no tiene nada que ver.



> No cabía el aborto, pero también hay "vedas" eclesiales en las que el aborto de puede perdonar (la JMJ, como vimos hace días, donde Benedicto la "abrió" a todos los asistentes, qué alegría y qué alboroto) y ahora otra, con el Jubileo, gracias a Bergoglio.



No cabía el aborto y no cabe. En cuanto el perdón, la Iglesia jamás lo ha negado.



> En lo que menos cejan es en aceptar la cualidad evidente de que existen homosexuales en este mundo, que los ha creado el Señor, igualito que a los demás, pero la iglesia se empeña en que son enfermos, del Señor, pero enfermos... Pero todo se andará e irán abriendo sus bulas y sus vedas igualmente. Es la única manera de subsistir con dogmas en un mundo cambiante: dando el brazo a torcer sin que lo parezca.



La iglesia no considera enfermo a ningún homosexual; considera inmorales la relaciones sexuales de tipo homosexual, igual que lo hace con las relaciones entre heterosexuales fuera del matrimonio, sin que por ello considere enfermos a quieneslas practican.



> Al final, la Iglesia es cualquier cosa que un católico diga, porque para eso lo dicen ellos, que hablan por la Boca del Señor.



AL principio y al final la Iglesia Católica es la que es, el Cuerpo Místico de NUestro Señor Jesucristo. Si Ud no quiere pertenecer libre es de no hacerlo pero no trate desde fuera y sin conocimiento de los hechos de manifestar lo que no es ni manipular las cosas.



> Y la Doctrina de la Fe vale más que cualquier ley civil o penal "terrenal" porque lo dicen ellos y porque ellos lo valen. Da igual que las leyes sean consensos mayoritarios en una sociedad, más allá de religiones. Eso no cuenta.
> 
> La Religión (católica, a poder ser) es más importante que toda la sociedad, que toda la humanidad, que todo el mundo, que toda la galaxia y que todo el cosmos...y ay del hereje se atreva a negar lo contrario y mostrar un poco de raciocinio! Llegan las legiones, las jaurías en nombre de la rectitud y los mandatos del Señor, que para eso tiene línea roja directa con su Creador, cual marabunta, intentan devorarlo todo a base de mamporros dogmáticos. ¡O incluso lo consiguen cuando en la Historia se da la "confluencia planetaria" con un dictador militar de sus creencias! ::



La doctrina de la fe aclara el sentido de la vida manifestado por la revelación divina, así como la respuesta del hombre a la invitación que proviene de Dios a seguirle. Y vale lo que vale la vida del hombre. Si para Ud no vale nada, así mismo es como tasa su propia vida.

La religión auna en torno a la fe la respuesta del hombre a Dios.



> En fin, es tarea inútil razonar con la fe... Lo realmente inadmisible, lo que no deberíamos tolerar quienes no profesamos confesiones religiosas, es que alguien insinúe que Fe y Razón pueden ir de la mano...No hombre, el agua el aceite, agitándolos en totum revolutum, podría parecer que se mezclan, pero nunca irán juntos. A ningún sitio. :rolleye:
> 
> Saludos



Diga mejor que lo inútil es razonar contra la fe en la medida que la razón proviene de la misma. 

Saludos


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Sep 2015)

No dicen lo de "judío" de coña, sino de forma despectiva.

Me limito a señalar unas contradicciones, si se continuó la trifulca es porque existen y se ven fácil

el que yo fuese capaz de montar esto, que no soy ni muy capaz ni muy intelectualmente dotado, es que entonces lo tienen muy jodido

la paz del señor sea con usted, estimado Verto



Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Lo se. No son como tu y como yo, pero mis palabras trataban de reflejar lo que la sociedad de hoy cree. Si recuerdas la que se monto con lo de Charlie Hebdo, para minimizar daños se nos presento a los musulmanes como gente normal, democratica y que eso era obra solo de exaltados. Ese fue el mensaje de los medios. Es el mensaje que compra esta sociedad. En algunos casos incluso se va mas alla y se ve con mejores ojos a un moro, que a un catolico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y volvemos a la política de ser auxiliares de las democracias y el derechohumanismo ONU, convergiendo con Podemos, PSOE, PP y Angela Merkel que nos quería colar a unas decenas de miles y a medida que pasan los días ya vamos por las centenas de miles

el premio, pal complementario


----------



## Verto (5 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> No dicen lo de "judío" de coña, sino de forma despectiva.
> 
> Me limito a señalar unas contradicciones, si se continuó la trifulca es porque existen y se ven fácil
> 
> ...



¡Hombre! no se amerite tanto, en realidad la trifulca no es fruto de ninguna contradicción denunciada en su argumentación, sino una respuesta lógica ante la falacia expuesta en la misma ¿Qué pensaba, que el rebaño no tenemos nuestro caracter?

Y con su espíritu, mi amigo.


----------



## 365 (5 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El centro que Ud cita es concertado. Los criterios de baremación de puntos para la asignación de plazas en la Comunidad Valenciana no responde exclusivamente a la calificación del expediente académico del alumno sino también a criterios como proximidad al centro, renta de la familia, discapacidades del alumno, familia numerosa, hermano/as que ya cursen estudios en el centro, antiguos alumnos, simultaneidad de estudios, niños/as en régimen de acogimiento familiar, madres gestantes u otras circunstancias específicas, y según estos criterios los centros realizan su presupuesto de plazas.
> 
> ...



Dejemos la discusion sobre el colegio "El Carmen" porque no me voy a poner aqui a dar mas datos, pero aquello -que ocurrió hace 10 años- estuvo muy feo. 

Me consta que hubieron quejas por motivos de discriminación en favor de esa otra religión tan pacifica. La religión de Alah que le diré que conozco bastante bien al haber interactuado muy estrechamente, durante largo tiempo, con cientos de familias musulmanas de diverso rango y condición. 
Le añadiré que incluso mi opinión fué determinante para mandar de vuelta a un Imán a Egipto. La opinión me la solicitó determinada comunidad musulmana de un pueblo muy cercano al colegio que he nombrado. 


*
Lo que he recalcado en negrita* es lo interesante a discutir, creo yo, porque es una de las cosas que me echan atras de la Iglesia.
¿Solo la monja esa bocabasura pertenece a la masoneria?
¿Y el Papa, pertenece o no pertenece a ese grupo, usted que cree?


Sobre su opinión "amable" sobre lo que sé y no sé de la Iglesia, pues eso. Solo es su opinión, forjada en base a practicamente cero datos mios.

Pero que cada uno opine lo que quiera. No seré yo un inquisidor de nadie.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Sep 2015)

asi está la iglesia ahora mismo, nadie va a misa, todo el mundo pasa, y les está bien


----------



## MariaL. (6 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Sí me dí cuenta de que al finalizar así el vídeo dejaba clara la intención de poner en relieve "parte" del mensaje. La verdad es que me reafirmo en lo de la impronta y de cómo la primera explicación que llega, cuando todavía estas digiriendo cualquier mensaje, acaba siendo la explicación... como algo que aunque te cueste aceptar te deja así, como "mirando pa la meca".
> 
> Son esos detalles -cuando caes o te ayudan a a caer en la cuenta- los que me reafirman en que ésto no va de una lucha ideológica, ni económica... va de una lucha por las almas. Suena cursi pero así lo veo y lo siento, cada vez con más claridad.



Entonces, cuando tu dices que el comunismo provoca masas y yo te digo que no puede ser así, que provoca sociedades adultas formadas y eficaces, puesto que el fin de marxismo es el comunismo, que es una sociedad autodirigida sin Estado, estás diciendo si aplicamos lo mismo, que esto es una lucha de almas, no de ideologías ni económica? Reconoces que no es tu ideología ni que consideres imposible la contraria, no es que consideres que economicamente no sea viable, etc si no que es tu sesgo, tu alma, la que provoca que mientas de esa manera, por tu lucha de almas?

O eso sólo es aplicable a un periódico?

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 09:10 ----------




Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> En la Iglesia cabe todo, pero todo..."salvo alguna cosa", por eso en las discusiones con los que nos prestamos a debatir en su terreno, siempre ganan. Tiene la moral de goma, ahora la ley sí, ahora la ley no. Ahora la Iglesia acierta, ahora se equivoca...y todo depende de que coincida conmigo.
> 
> No cabía la separación matrimonial...pero inventaron la bula y no sé qué pomposos tribunales "ad hoc". Resultado: los católicos pueden separarse tranquilamente y anular sus matrimonios, siempre que paguen un módico precio por "no haberse casado nunca"...
> 
> ...



ES LA IGLESIA DE LO QUE AHORA TOCA.
Es que es un esfuerzo vano intentar juntar fe y razón. Cada una sirvió para lo que sirvió y nunca se mezclaron

Cuando el arquitecto romano hacía un puente, usaba la fe y la ciencia y cuando se caía repasaba los planos y los ritos, porque no diferenciaba una cosa de otra, pero no lo mezclaba. Los datos técnicos estaban en los planos, los ritos no.

Ahora el catolicismo repite mucho eso de que la fe y la razón, están condenadas a entenderse, cuando no lo han hecho nunca ni lo pueden hacer. La fe es ciega y la razón precisa cuestionarlo y verlo todo, por tanto, la fe hoy día, debe dejarse guiar por la razón, algo que no acaban de entender ciertos grupos, aunque sí la mayoría, cuando la gente aborta (es imposible que los católicos no estén abortando en masa, por la cantidad de católicos y abortos que hay) están dejando que su fe se guíe por la razón, pero luego una funcionario por su fe se niega a atender a quien le paga el sueldo y garantiza a todos los españoles un derecho y al mismo tiempo dice el cuento eso de que la Iglesia también es...........pues la Iglesia también serán los millones de personas que hacen todo lo contrario de lo que la jerarquía dice y entonces, en el cuento, Iglesia es la jerarquía, es lo que ahora toca...

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 09:43 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Los dogmas de Fe de la Iglesia Católica y las verdades indiscutibles de la Ciencia, no sólo no han estado jamás en conflicto, sino que no lo están ni lo pueden estar.
> 
> De hecho es la misma Ciencia la que ha datado el origen del Universo. De tal modo nos ha indicado cuándo Dios lo creó.



Te cuento tu cuento, de forma científica?

Al principio, un ser sobrenatural, ominipotente, que literalmente lo puede todo, *hasta saltarse las normas de la física*, que lo sabe todo y además de una bondad tal, que es inimaginable para un humana, puso en marcha el universo y lo dejó ahí que evolucionara una porrada de millones de años hasta que la gravedad logró formar una estrella de tercera generación orbitada por un planeta más o menos interesante para la vida (mientras se formaron trillones de extrellas, agrupadas por galaxias, sin propósito conocido, pues nunca reveló para qué)
Esperó varios miles de millones de años para que en ese planeta evolucionara la vida, dejó que durante 170 millones de años, los dinosaurios
se reprodujeran y ocuparan todo el planeta para luego extinguirlos con un meteorito o un volcán o alguna cosa de esas, y tampoco ha explicado el motivo, de permitirlos y luego exterminarlos.

Luego esperó 65 millones de años a que unos pequeños mamíferos evolucionaran y aparecieran los homínidos. Y ENTONCES EMPEZÓ A INYECTAR ALMAS PARA QUE DISTINGUIERAN EL BIEN DEL MAL. 
AQUÍ NO SABEMOS SI FUE UNO A UNO O LAS INYECTÓ A TODOS A LA VEZ. Si fue de uno en uno, vivimos un periodo de zoofilia, con la bendición de Dios, pues hominidos animales y homínidos humanos, tuvieron que tener sexo.....

Dios siguió esperando o ya activamente él extinguiendo especies (tampoco lo dice) hasta el punto, que podemos decir, que hoy día, si los humanos pudiéramos hacer tal creación, él se llevaría el honor de ser el creador más incompentente. En esta época, desparecieron casi todas las especies que había.

Nuestro antepasados, empezaron a morir por frío, heridas infectadas, hambre, ataques de depredadores, posiblemente hasta matándose entre ellos en una competencia de recursos, morían a edad temprana (comparada con lo que hoy sabemos que podemos vivir) DURANTE 150.000 años.

*Hace 4.000 años solalmente, DE REPETENTE LE DIO POR TRATAR CON EL FRUTO DE SU CREACIÓN Y empezó a hablar con los humanos y a enseñarles cositas, sobre el bien y el mal y a mostrarse como su dios. Hablaba con ellos de tú a tú .

Y UN DÍA, HACE 2.000 AÑOS SOLAMENTE, DECIDIÓ QUE LLEGÓ EL MOMENTO DE ENSEÑARNOS PRINCIPIOS ÉTICOS IMPORTANTES, más importantes que los que había enseñado los 2.000 años antes y además para ello, decidió que ya no lo haría directamente como hace 4.000 años, AHORA USARÍA A LOS CURAS DE INTERMEDIARIOS * y nos envía a un socio incorpóreo, que es el mismo, para engendrar un híbrido de hombre y dios (que también es el mismo) con una mujer virgen, que se acostaba con su marido y que ascendió al morir a la estratósfera, pero que de vez en cuando nos visita y nos trae recados, que además no pueden ser entregados a todos los humanos, tienen que pasar primero por el filtro de algunos humanos elegidos por otros humanos.

Este niño híbrido nacido, Dios preparó las cosas para que lo mataran y para que ese sacrificio horrendo y sangriento sirviera para perdonar los pecados, que él de un plumazo podría haber perdonado igual.

Después nombró como sucesores de este niño a los que han sido en la historia jefes de la Iglesia, una asociación que ha cometido múltiples atrocidades, algunas peores de las que le hicieron a este niño por el cual los pecados de estos nuevos asesinos terribles, fueron perdonados.

Y si no te crees todo esto, vas a ser condenado por toda la eternidad mientras eso sí, Dios nos ama.

*Pero eso sí, los católicos aceptan lo que dice la ciencia, como en lo que respecta a la edad de la tierra, según bernaldo :XX::XX::XX:*

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 09:49 ----------




Verto dijo:


> No cabía el divorcio y no cabe. Las separaciones matrimoniales estipulan cuando las personas pueden separase al no haberse cumplido las condiciones propias del matrimonio según la fe católica. Lo otro es la ruptura de un hecho consumado y no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> No cabía el aborto y no cabe. En cuanto el perdón, la Iglesia jamás lo ha negado.



Pues siempre cupo.....
Primero los señores pagando por ese perdón de los pecados y ahora gratis a todo el mundo, porque hace falta publicidad y salir en la prensa y por eso se regala.
Porque cabe cuando dejas a alguien cometer un pecado sabiendo que posteriormente le será perdonado con cualquier excusa
Porque cabe cuando casas a alguien sabiendo que hay un tribunal que puede divorciarte, si tienes el dinero que ello cuesta, soltando alguna excusa de las que ellos consideran válidas y eso sí, dándole otro nombre, para que parezca otra cosa.



> La iglesia no considera enfermo a ningún homosexual; considera inmorales la relaciones sexuales de tipo homosexual, igual que lo hace con las relaciones entre heterosexuales fuera del matrimonio, sin que por ello considere enfermos a quieneslas practican.



Ahora no son Iglesia todos los que están todo el día, día sí y día también intentando convencerlos de que se curen. :ouch:
NUEVAMENTE ES IGLESIA QUIEN CONVIENE, CUANDO CONVIENE, PARA LO QUE CONVIENE.


> Diga mejor que lo inútil es razonar contra la fe en la medida que la razón proviene de la misma.



No, lo mejor es hacer como haces tú, cuando alguien no te gusta lo que dice, le dices que está poseido, como has hecho conmigo, que me has llegado a decir, que mi actitud sólo puede estar explicada por una posesión de un demonio!!!!! EN ESE MOMENTO ERAS IGLESIA O EN ESE MOMENTO NO TOCA.
:XX::XX:

Saludos[/QUOTE]


----------



## Verto (6 Sep 2015)

365 dijo:


> *
> Lo que he recalcado en negrita* es lo interesante a discutir, creo yo, porque es una de las cosas que me echan atras de la Iglesia.
> ¿Solo la monja esa bocabasura pertenece a la masoneria?
> ¿Y el Papa, pertenece o no pertenece a ese grupo, usted que cree?



Evidentemente la Iglesia está infiltrada por la masonería, como lo están muchas otras instituciones de orden social, eso no es nada nuevo ni debería suponer, para un católico, un rechazo hacia su Iglesia, más al contrario es uno de los motivos que debería movernos a hacer piña frente a todo intento de pervertir el mensaje del Evangelio, venga de la masonería o de cualquier otra ideología, dentro o fuera de la Iglesia.

Yo desconozco si la religiosa que Ud cita pertenece a la masonería, si se que la cadena de Tv en la que aparece es un medio de comunicación al servicio de la misma, por tanto, más allá de esto poco podría decirle. Sin embargo, y me reitero, la opinión de una persona no representa a toda la Iglesia, ni siquiera la opinión personal del Papa, y más allá del espectáculo mediático que ofrece, un católico básicamente formado no debería tomar en cuenta las charradas de dicha mujer a la hora de postular su fe.

En cuanto al Papa todo sabemos que es jesuíta, y que esta orden ha sido enemiga secular de la masonería, aunque en tiempos más recientes hayan cambiado la estrategia de confrontación por otra basada en el diálogo y el debate. En Argentina, y aunque siga existiendo un ala dura dentro de la Iglesia, Bergoglio se ha destacado por ser más próximo al diálogo que a la confrontación abierta. Esto no significa que S.S. Francisco sea masón, en todo caso que apuesta por otra forma de hacer las cosas, consecuente con la realidad que supone constatar que, siglos de confrontación y anatematización de la masonería, no ha dado los resultados que la Iglesia hubiera deseado. La pertenencia a la masonería, si bien durante mucho tiempo supuso un motivo para la excomunión, sigue siendo hoy un pecado grave para la Iglesia.

Cuando el enemigo entra en tu casa, es el momento de defender aquello por lo que se supone que vives. Lo insensato es unirte al enemigo pasando a formar parte del grupo de los que atacan a aquello que te dió un sentido en la vida y una casa común donde vivir.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Sep 2015)

los casos particulares no sirven para apoyar o lo contrario una postura.

el plural de anécdota no es evidencia



Verto dijo:


> ¡Hombre! no se amerite tanto, en realidad la trifulca no es fruto de ninguna contradicción denunciada en su argumentación, sino una respuesta lógica ante la falacia expuesta en la misma ¿Qué pensaba, que el rebaño no tenemos nuestro caracter?
> 
> Y con su espíritu, mi amigo.



No me lo agradezco a mí, querido hermano menor en la fe, se lo agradezco a los conforeros ultramontanos y a la Historia o


----------



## Verto (6 Sep 2015)

En efecto, tras la casuística siempre se esconde la trampa. Otro motivo más para considerar como falaz sus argumentos. 

No sea tan modesto, mi querido hermano mayor, a fin de cuentas ya nos vamos conociendo y tampoco me duelen prendas en reconocerle a nadie su valía... en lo que valga.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Sep 2015)

Que va, modestia dice. Tan sólo he dado voz a lo que muchos callan

Seguimos teniendo un problema


Siglo XV, la fe está en peligro--->expulsión
Siglo XXI, la fe está en mucho más peligro--->invasión

Y ambas posturas son correctas ::


Son muchos más los hilos en los que defiendo la iglesia o los curas que en los que las ataco. A mí también me gusta que haya curas, monjas, iglesias, asilos y hasta procesiones y esos rollos. La X (en la renta) marca el lugar

P.D: sin Ariadna de por medio metiendo fuego contra mí como siempre tendría otra opinión de mí.


----------



## Verto (6 Sep 2015)

Por más que se empeñe en querer demostrar lo contrario, la causa sigue siendo la misma: La Fe y la propagación del mensaje del Evangelio que dimana de ello.


Siglo XV, la fe está en franca expansión--->Consolidación y limpieza de todo elemento que atente contra la misma.
 Siglo XXI, la fe está en peligro--->Acogida y defensa de los valores de la misma.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (6 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Que va, modestia dice. Tan sólo he dado voz a lo que muchos callan
> 
> Seguimos teniendo un problema
> 
> ...



Te pongo otra.


Siglo XII, la fe es fuerte--> La Iglesia tiene mucha influencia en principes y reyes. Les dicta incluso operaciones militares (Cruzadas)
Siglo III, la fe es debil --->La Iglesia se esconde, y hace la rosca a los emperadores romanos para evitar persecuciones.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Son muchos más los hilos en los que defiendo la iglesia o los curas que en los que las ataco. A mí también me gusta que haya curas, monjas, iglesias, asilos y hasta procesiones y esos rollos. La X (en la renta) marca el lugar



Sí, la defiendes haciendo el trenecito con los nancies y en comandita con progres, liberales, marxistas y demás fauna asilvestrada y gente de mal vivir, oye.

Del autor de términos como; follacuras, comegalletitas... De frases como; si adoras a un judío, te jodes (sic), Iglesia igual a marxismo, Iglesia contra Europa, Iglesia contra España, Iglesia igual a invasión... Tenemos nueva peli; defensor de la Iglesia y tal.

Cuánto cinismo, por no decirte gi-li-po-llas. Como tales tratas a la gente...



> P.D: sin Ariadna de por medio metiendo fuego contra mí como siempre tendría otra opinión de mí.



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/7Zzj7-1Uhts" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Edito; borrar _Vocaroo_.


----------



## MariaL. (6 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> . En Argentina, y aunque siga existiendo un ala dura dentro de la Iglesia, Bergoglio se ha destacado por ser más próximo al diálogo que a la confrontación abierta. r.



Pues no es lo que dicen los católicos argentinos que conozco. La mayoría están extrañadísimos de como está actuando como Papa. Alguno hasta me ha dicho que esto demuestra que Dios está tras el Papa, pues un hombre como este, muy muy duro en Argentina y tremendamente conservador, del ala dura de la Iglesia, se está portando de forma muy progresista, al llegar al papado.

Serán que son masones.... para hablar con una poseída, deben ser católicos de los que no tocan :XX::XX:


----------



## Viernes (6 Sep 2015)

Estás afónica Ariadna de gritar Cristo Rey, reina mora


----------



## MariaL. (6 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Seguimos teniendo un problema
> 
> 
> Siglo XV, la fe está en peligro--->expulsión
> ...



Si sólo fuera uno.... eso lo tienen hasta las mejores familias. Ese es un problema hartamente repetido, por ejemplo, en pocos años.
Juan Pablo enfermo es un héroe por morir en la silla de S. Pedro y llevar su cruz hasta el día de su muerte. Así debe ser un Papa
El siguiente, es un héroe por saber cuando retirarse al no tener salud para hacer tal trabajo pues la Iglesia necesita alguien fuerte y con salud y capacidad de trabajo para poder resistir la cruz. Así debe ser un Papa


Es una constante, pero no es sólo propia de católicos, es de todo el mundo. Cuando estás obcecado, comido el coco, los tuyos no pueden hacer nada malo, por tanto cambias de opinión y mantienes la anterior usando la imaginación para que cuadren. Nuestro cerebro, nos engaña y miente constantemente, cuando la realidad es complicada de aceptar (por ejemplo, gente que niega que un familiar se ha muerto cuando lo ha visto, culpa a árbol que se le aparece en el camino tras un accidente, etc)

Esto está totalmente estudiado por la psicología.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Sep 2015)

Viernes dijo:


> Estás afónica Ariadna de gritar Cristo Rey, reina mora



Jamás grito, _juapa_, en esto se nota el haber ido a cole de pago, oye. (Risas)

Sras. MariaL, Rose, solo faltabas tú.... Los hilos de Da Grappla lo soportan todo y tal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Viernes (6 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Jamás grito, _juapa_, en esto se nota el haber ido a cole de pago, oye. (Risas)
> 
> Sras. MariaL, Rose, solo faltabas tú.... Los hilos de Da Grappla lo soportan todo y tal.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo también he ido a colegio privado de pago y bilingüe, eso sí, laico, hija...

Una cosa es no gritar y otra susurrar a los caballos...:XX:

Salut!


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Sep 2015)

Viernes dijo:


> Yo también he ido a colegio privado de pago y bilingüe, eso sí, laico, hija...



Pues que se note, lo disimulas estupendamente. Aunque, una lástima que eso de laico haya estropeado lo que hubiese podido ser una buena Educación... Las monjtas hubieran podido evitarnos padecerte. (Risas)



> > Una cosa es no gritar y otra susurrar a los caballos...
> >
> > Salut!



Pausada que es una (Risas). Este _Vocaroo_ con mi voz al natural, aunque bueno, tú ya lo conoces.

¡Visca Catalunya! ¡Amunt España!

Un saludo.


Edito; borrar _Vocaroo_.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Sep 2015)

Me creo lo del cole de pago, Rose y Maria seguro q también




Verto dijo:


> Por más que se empeñe en querer demostrar lo contrario, la causa sigue siendo la misma: La Fe y la propagación del mensaje del Evangelio que dimana de ello.
> 
> 
> Siglo XV, la fe está en franca expansión--->Consolidación y limpieza de todo elemento que atente contra la misma.
> Siglo XXI, la fe está en peligro--->Acogida y defensa de los valores de la misma.



Te pongo un trabajo nivel 4ºESO intentando desarrollar ese delirio en dos frases y tú mismo lo botas pal tacho la basura



Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Te pongo otra.
> 
> 
> Siglo XII, la fe es fuerte--> La Iglesia tiene mucha influencia en principes y reyes. Les dicta incluso operaciones militares (Cruzadas)
> Siglo III, la fe es debil --->La Iglesia se esconde, y hace la rosca a los emperadores romanos para evitar persecuciones.



¿Y ahorita hace la rosca a quién para evitar qué?

El Papa insta a cada parroquia de Europa a acoger a una familia de refugiados - Papa - Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Papa en lainformacion.com



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Sí, la defiendes haciendo el trenecito con los nancies y en comandita con progres, liberales, marxistas y demás fauna asilvestrada y gente de mal vivir, oye.



La defiendo. Lo sabes. Lo admites. Te callas.



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Del autor de términos como; follacuras, comegalletitas... De frases como; si adoras a un judío, te jodes (sic), Iglesia igual a marxismo, Iglesia contra Europa, Iglesia contra España, Iglesia igual a invasión... Tenemos nueva peli; defensor de la Iglesia y tal.



Casos aislados y muy concretos


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Sep 2015)

La simplificación de DaGrappla es muy burda y además engañosa.

En el siglo XV la Fe Católica estaba firmemente asentada en la mayoría de la población española (España, en contraposición a Al-Andalus y Sefarad, es la parte de población ibérica bajo Fe Católica). 
El PODER POLÍTICO, la Monarquía Católica, decreta una expulsión.

Hoy en día no existe ningún poder político ni una Monarquía Política que impulse una nueva expulsión de los judíos o moros y el pueblo bautizado como católico está bastante alejado de la Fe. Hoy sí que está en una situación más precaria.

Por tanto, la solución no comienza hoy por expulsar a los judíos o a los moros, sino una REEVANGELIZACIÓN de España, predicación de los Evangelios y del Catecismo, ese gran desconocido en la actualidad.

Cuando se produzca, si se produce -espero que sí- esa recatolización de España, inevitablemente se reproducirá el conflicto.

Paso previo, reevangelización, como fue necesaria la evangelización previa del norte ibérico durante los siglos V y VI para que Santo Toribio pudiera lanzar a aquellas gentes 
encomendados a Santiago.

Como resumen, el poder político en la España actual no es comparable con los Reyes Católicos sino con la "nobleza goda" que trajo a la morisma.

Análisis y comparación TOTALMENTE fallido de DaGrappla.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Me creo lo del cole de pago, Rose y Maria seguro q también



Sí, mi madre también, como ella, fueron en otros tiempos. Defintivamente este Foro envilece, yo antes no podría lanzar estas puyitas con tan mala... (Risas)



> La defiendo. Lo sabes. Lo admites. Te callas.



Solo cuando te conveniene, con la intención de malmeter contra otros enemigos, los mismos con los que no dudas en aliarte si lo que te conviene es atacar a la Iglesia. Conveniencia, manipulación, mala intencionalidad y mala fe.. 



> Casos aislados y muy concretos.



Sí, claro, porque tú lo dices y lo vales...

Ale, vete a freir espárragos, judío. Un saludo.



Edito; errata.


----------



## BGA (6 Sep 2015)

Vamos que se nos va de las manos (o nos lo quitan y tal)

Contexto.

Miles de personas están huyendo de zonas en conflicto a las que se suman los que buscan mejores oportunidades. Dejando a parte quién es quién en toda esta procesión de calamidades, tenemos que:

-¿Quienes están detrás de las desestabiliización de países con materias primas "indispensables" para la tecnología, la energía y la alimentación?. La Iglesia Católica----> Error.

-¿Quienes están detrás de la promoción de la Democracia* en países con sistemas estables pero no democráticos?. La Iglesia Católica-----> Error.

* No existe la Democracia sin soberanía. Que cada cual saques sus conclusiones.

-¿Quiénes están detrás de la subversión cultural en occidente mediante la cual el índice de natalidad se ha reducido a cifras de autoextinción a pesar de que no sean la pobreza ni la falta de recursos una excusa válida?:La Iglesia Católica---> Error.

-¿Quién desde su posición respetada e influyente ha señalado desde mucho tiempo antes de que todos estos problemas advertidos sean ya un problema real y acuciante?: La Iglesia Católica --->Acierto.

-¿Debe la Iglesia Católica apartarse de abordar un drama humano porque no se la hiciera caso en ninguna de sus advertencias e "intromisiones intolerables" en la política mundial?. Debe y quiere. La Iglesia Católica es -recuérdenlo siempre- PROVIDA. (particularmente a favor de la vida de los inocentes)

Pues bien, tenemos aquí un hilo y a al autor del mismo, que pretende convencernos de que efectivamente la manzana madura cae del árbol y si te encuentras en su vertical lo hace sobre tu cabeza.

¿A qué viene perder el tiempo en entender la Ley de la Gravedad (de gravitación y de grave) cuando tenemos la Ley de los Hechos Consumados?. ¿Por qué actuar de urgencia a partir de hechos consumados -advertidos y entonces evitables- convierte a la Iglesia Católica en culpable obviando responsabilidades de "otras organizaciones e intereses" que son beneficiarios últimos tanto de las causas como de sus efectos?.

Un poco de revival magufo no está de más.

*Bernard Henry Levy*.

























Éste, a lo mejor les suena...







Un "poco de terror". Sin imágenes que ya habrán visto las suficientes.

La consecuencia:







Conclusión: (Su conclusión Sr. Grappla)


* Iglesia Católica = Invasión *


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Sep 2015)

BGA, lo estás haciendo muy bien. No le estás dejando a DaGrappla focalizar donde él quiere, que es la culpabilización de la Iglesia Católica de lo que están haciendo los de siempre por el mundo.

Los impulsores de estas masas migratorias son quienes son. Y el tipo con todo el cinismo del mundo pretende criminalizar a quienes tratan de paliar la situación.

Se ha señalado muy certeramente la trampa dialéctica además del intento de cambio de focalización desde los culpables (asociación anglosionista invasora, bombardeadora de pueblos y... para colmo financiadora de los flujos de refugiados, ya está identificado entre ellos el instituto AYNRANDiano, nido de judíos, como parte del fregado de este moviento de población) tratando de proyectar hacia la Iglesia.

El marcaje ya está hecho. Enhorabuena chicos.


----------



## Verto (6 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Te pongo un trabajo nivel 4ºESO intentando desarrollar ese delirio en dos frases y tú mismo lo botas pal tacho la basura



Menudos argumentos... 

Demuestre Ud sin lugar a dudas que el fundamento de la Fe Católica se contradice entre lo que proclamaba en el S. XV y lo que manifiesta en el S. XXI y le admitiré su ad hominem, de lo contrario retráctese o cállese si no desea seguir haciendo el ridi.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (6 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿Y ahorita hace la rosca a quién para evitar qué?
> 
> El Papa insta a cada parroquia de Europa a acoger a una familia de refugiados - Papa - Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Papa en lainformacion.com



Si la Iglesia hubiera sido fuerte, esta situacion no se hubiera dado. Esto no es mas que un parche. El Papa (como practicamente todo cristiano) hubiera preferido que hubiera existido un poder fuerte que hubiera velado por la seguridad de los sirios, especialmente de los cristianos. 

Desgraciadamente no ha sido asi. Y esto no es mas que un parche. 

Durante las Cruzadas, el Papa no dijo, tranquilos cristianos oprimidos por el islam de Oriente Medio, venid a la cristiandad y os acogemos como hermanos. En su lugar instó a principes y nobles de la epoca para protegerlos.

La principal fuerzas "pro invasión" no ha sido la Iglesia Catolica, han sido los USA y sus aliados los que fueron muy felices apoyando a las fuerzas democraticas que iban a derribar al 'tirano' Sirio. 

Al respecto de inmigración, esto es lo que dijo Benedicto XVI en el año 2010

Papa reconoce a países la defensa de sus fronteras ante inmigración, pero pide garantizar integración de extranjeros


_Los Estados tienen el derecho de *regular los flujos migratorios y defender sus fronteras*, asegurando siempre el respeto debido a la dignidad de toda persona humana
_


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> BGA, lo estás haciendo muy bien. No le estás dejando a DaGrappla focalizar donde él quiere, que es la culpabilización de la Iglesia Católica de lo que están haciendo los de siempre por el mundo.



Un crack, como Verto, Hontanares, Gulpiyuri, Lilith, tú mismo.... Contra tales usuarios y argumentos, poco o nada sirven los burdos intentos de manipulación de los párvulos de la Escuela de Propaganda.



> Los impulsores de estas masas migratorias son quienes son. Y el tipo con todo el cinismo del mundo pretende criminalizar a quienes tratan de paliar la situación.



Sabemos quiénes son y han sido señalados, cualquier lector imparcial/objetivo lo tendrá claro.



> Se ha señalado muy certeramente la trampa dialéctica además del intento de cambio de focalización desde los culpables (asociación anglosionista invasora, bombardeadora de pueblos y... para colmo financiadora de los flujos de refugiados, ya está identificado entre ellos el instituto AYNRANDiano, nido de judíos, como parte del fregado de este moviento de población) tratando de proyectar hacia la Iglesia.



Ésas son las causas, culpables y responsables. Desarmadas quedan las tretas de los defensores del anglosionismo.



> El marcaje ya está hecho. Enhorabuena chicos.



Cautivo y desarmado el Ejército enemigo, y tal... Un nuevo hilo conquistado para la Causa. ¡Veritas Vincit!

Saludos todos.


Edito; errata.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Sep 2015)

Déjense de maguferías, de ponernos fotos de Potato McCain, Bernard Henry Levy...

En serio. El y tú más no funciona. Principalmente porque se admite el argumento del contrario.

*A ver, cucharitas. El cucharón les está poniendo en evidencia y el Anti Papa peor, fortaleciendo la fe católica en Europa llenándola de muslimes.*

No digan todo lo que piensan y piensen todo lo que dicen. Párense un ratito antes de picarse y mandar a la buena de Dios lo primero que se les pase por la cabeza

En cabeza ajena no se escarmienta, así que habrá que esperar a que algo les espabile, pero que no sea grave. Un sustillo a algún párroco o feligresa por parte de algún acogío, algo que no llegue a mayores.

Algo que les despierte


----------



## Lilith Reborn (6 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> En cabeza ajena no se escarmienta, así que habrá que esperar a que algo les espabile, pero que no sea grave. Un sustillo a algún párroco o feligresa por parte de algún acogío, algo que no llegue a mayores.
> 
> Algo que les despierte



Creo que no es la Iglesia quien tiene que despertar. 

Tenemos 11-S, los atentados de Julio en Londres, todas los ultimos atentados que ha sufrido Francia... Y aun asi estos gobiernos dan el visto bueno a bombardear Libia, que se ocupaba de hacer de muro frenta a los inmigrantes subsaharianos (moros), y apoyar una guerra civil en Siria sin un plan de contingencia para atender a millones de refugiados (moros en su mayoria)

Que mas necesitan los estados para despertar? Que mas necesita la gente para dejar de votar a esos partidos?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Sep 2015)

Los estados existen para satisfacer las necesidades e intereses de sus élites dominantes

La iglesia se supone contrapoder al mismo y poder en sí misma

Y ahora...seguidismo y tontería. A costa del pueblo español


----------



## BGA (6 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Déjense de maguferías, de ponernos fotos de Potato McCain, Bernard Henry Levy...
> 
> En serio. El y tú más no funciona. Principalmente porque se admite el argumento del contrario.
> 
> ...



Le creo más inteligente que todo eso... Por lo tanto, su comentario es "meta-inteligente".

Cuando se hace un juicio justo, se escucha al acusado (¡qué cosas!). En un juicio se sopesan *evidencias, intencionalidad, antecedentes,* coartadas (si las hubiera), relación del acusado con los hechos que se enjuician antes, durante y después... 

Según usted el "negrito" (de tantas películas de ***liwood) que socorre a una víctima de violación abandonada y es encontrado con las manos en la "masa" ¿es culpable porque se encontraba en el lugar de los hechos?

¿Eso es "tu más"? . Too munch en cualquier caso.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Sep 2015)

De nuevo, DaGrappla, el Papa no ha puesto a esa gente en Europa, la están trayendo los bombardeardores, las organizaciones, puse el ejemplo de una, que han creado ese flujo y la colaboración de los dirigentes de esos países en connivencia con la élite globalizadora.

No cuela tu intento de culpar al Papa, el mismo que no tiene tampoco la culpa de que Aznar levantara la veda a la inmigración masiva o Rajoy les haya abierto la puerta de par en par al sefardismo mundial.

Acabaremos teniéndonos que acoger también refugiados sefarditas cuando lleguen los bombazos en serio (que no en Siria) sobre tus primos en Israel.




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Déjense de maguferías, de ponernos fotos de Potato McCain, Bernard Henry Levy...
> 
> En serio. El y tú más no funciona. Principalmente porque se admite el argumento del contrario.
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Sep 2015)

BGA, no soy especialmente inteligente

lo que si tengo es un instinto fortísimo y agudo sobre las cosas peligrosas. más que puesto a prueba, estar vivo es muestra de ello. No me voy a extender más por escrito en un sitio público.

Aquí veo una invasión. Y veo colaboradores...si en forma de tontos útiles o interesados, ya no lo sé.

Mi apuesta es el buenismo tonto. La apuesta de Bergoglio de darle a la iglesia el premio de los más buenos del mundo a costa de lo que sea. Logicamente hay una jerarquía y los de abajo han de seguir las instrucciones localmente

Les agradezco, quitando los dos casos de siempre, (Leolfredo y Ariadna de Naxos), no caer en los insultos y los ad hominem

Ahorita toca pelandusca otra vez (ya tienes la actualización que pedías el domingo pasado Leolfredo) y me voy


P.D: Ariadna, la iglesia tiene suficientes cosas buenas como para defenderla por ellas, contra maledicencias y gente tonta sin pensar en instrumentalizar esa defensa. Y una vez más, lo sabes por más que les llame follacuras o comegalletitas cuando me enervan un rato. términos ausentes en este hilo de no ser por ti


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Sep 2015)

¿Te haces el tonto porque te hemos tumbado tu piedra angular argumental?

La Iglesia española no ha conseguido siquiera en España hacerse valer, por ejemplo en temas que son caballos de batalla suyo como el del aborto, cuando hay un gobierno sobre el que se dice tiene cierto ascendente. ¿Cómo carajo va a influir con las ideas que tiene la Iglesia para solucionar las causas que están provocando estos movimientos poblacionales? Cuando ahí lo que tenemos un gobierno aún menos influenciable por estar sometido a poderes globales de los que es mera cadena de transmisión.

A Rajoy le van a ordenar desde la UE y quien corresponda que acoja X número de refugiados y con ellos tragará pero... no va mover un sólo dedo en la dirección que proponga la Iglesia como solución, que no es, ni mucho menos, el que la gente deje sus tierras y se de a la emigración en masa.







Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los estados existen para satisfacer las necesidades e intereses de sus élites dominantes
> 
> La iglesia se supone contrapoder al mismo y poder en sí misma
> 
> Y ahora...seguidismo y tontería. A costa del pueblo español


----------



## BGA (6 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> BGA, no soy especialmente inteligente
> 
> lo que si tengo es un instinto fortísimo y agudo sobre las cosas peligrosas. más que puesto a prueba, estar vivo es muestra de ello. No me voy a extender más por escrito en un sitio público.
> 
> ...



Hay un buenismo tonto (tonto no, lo siguiente) en el que creo que no podrá meternos si usa de su habilidad lectora y comprensión.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (6 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla. 

En el Vaticano no son tan ingenuos. Estan muy bien informados de como se las gastan los moros. En muchos casos, desgraciadamente, de primera mano.

Saben que acoger refugiados tiene sus riesgos. Seguro que ellos hubieran preferido mil veces, atenderlos lo mejor posible en Turquia y que no se hubieran movido de ahi. Pero no ha sido el caso. Eso no fue culpa del Vaticano.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Sep 2015)

En esta migración masiva hay causas y unos orquestadores, dinos cuáles son, según tú, esas causas y sus causantes. Déjanos los supuestos colaboradores por un momento.

¿Es la Iglesia la causa de las invasiones? Es lo que estás dando entender en el encabezado y en algunos.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> BGA, no soy especialmente inteligente
> 
> lo que si tengo es un instinto fortísimo y agudo sobre las cosas peligrosas. más que puesto a prueba, estar vivo es muestra de ello. No me voy a extender más por escrito en un sitio público.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hontanares (6 Sep 2015)

Bueno, pues estoy en total desacuerdo con el modo en que nos están vendiendo y gestionando la ola migratoria los líderes europedos y los medios, pero quería anunciar, que el *Randiano se ha quedado sin argumentos* (respecto a la supuesta hipocresía del Vaticano, claro)...un saludo, Aynd, bonico. Esto no te lo esperabas, eh.


*Acoge Papa en el Vaticano a familias de refugiados*

CIUDAD DEL VATICANO (06/SEP/2015).- *El Papa Francisco anunció que las dos parroquias ubicadas dentro del Vaticano acogerán en los próximos días a familias de refugiados que huyen de la guerra en Siria e instó a las comunidades católicas de Europa a hacer lo mismo.*

Un imperioso llamado que lanzó el Papa desde la ventana de su estudio personal, en el Palacio Apostólico, y ante miles de personas congregadas en la Plaza de San Pedro para recibir su bendición con el Angelus dominical.

Tras pronunciar la oración mariana, al momento de los saludos finales, aseguró que la misericordia de Dios se reconoce a través de las obras de los fieles, como demostró la madre Teresa de Calcuta de la cual ayer se recordó el aniversario de su muerte.

"Ante la tragedia de decenas de miles de refugiados que huyen de la muerte por la guerra y por el hambre, y están en camino hacia una esperanza de vida, el evangelio nos llama a ser próximos de los más pequeños y abandonados. A dar a ellos una esperanza concreta", dijo.

"No sólo decirles: '¡ánimo, paciencia!'. La esperanza es combativa, con la tenacidad de quien va hacia una meta segura", agregó.

En proximidad del Jubileo de la Misericordia, que se inaugurará el 8 de diciembre, llamó a las parroquias, a las comunidades religiosas, a los monasterios y a los santuarios de toda Europa a expresar lo concreto del evangelio y acoger una familia de refugiados.

"Un gesto concreto en preparación del año santo. Cada parroquia, cada comunidad religiosa, cada monasterio o cada santuario de Europa hospede a una familia, comenzando por mi diócesis de Roma", insistió.

También se dirigió a sus "hermanos obispos de Europa, verdaderos pastores", pidiéndoles que en sus diócesis sostengan su llamado, recordando que misericordia es el segundo nombre del amor.

"Todo lo que habéis hecho por uno de mis hermanos más pequeños, lo habéis hecho por mi. También las dos parroquias del Vaticano acogerán, en estos días, dos familias de refugiados", apuntó.

La ola de refugiados que se ha abatido sobre Europa como consecuencia de la guerra en Irak y Siria ha captado la atención mundial, sobre todo después de la fotografía del pequeño Aylan cuyo cuerpo sin vida fue hallado en una playa de Turquía.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Sep 2015)

No importa que sea así, su objetivo no es buscar los causantes de este tema sino atacar al Vaticano y a la Iglesia en su 

Como no es tonto pues no queda otra opción que verlo desde esa perspectiva.






Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Da Grappla.
> 
> En el Vaticano no son tan ingenuos. Estan muy bien informados de como se las gastan los moros. En muchos casos, desgraciadamente, de primera mano.
> 
> Saben que acoger refugiados tiene sus riesgos. Seguro que ellos hubieran preferido mil veces, atenderlos lo mejor posible en Turquia y que no se hubieran movido de ahi. Pero no ha sido el caso. Eso no fue culpa del Vaticano.





---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 14:54 ----------

A AYNRANDiano le mandé un mensaje el otro día de si conoce que el instituto americano de su nombre está directramente implicado en la organización de estos flujos de refugiados.

No sé si habrá contestado por algún lado.

Es otro de esos tipos, generalmente muy inteligentes, cuya mente desguazada por estas defecciones ideológicas a que nos tienen acostumbrados algunos judíos como Marx o la tal fulana AYN RAND. Dejan las mentes que se abren a ellas como un solar espiritual donde no vuelve a crecer valor recto.



Hontanares dijo:


> Bueno, pues estoy en total desacuerdo con el modo en que nos están vendiendo y gestionando la ola migratoria los líderes europedos y los medios, pero quería anunciar, que el *Randiano se ha quedado sin argumentos* (respecto a la supuesta hipocresía del Vaticano, claro)...un saludo, Aynd, bonico. Esto no te lo esperabas, eh.
> 
> 
> *Acoge Papa en el Vaticano a familias de refugiados*
> ...


----------



## MariaL. (6 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Me creo lo del cole de pago, Rose y Maria seguro q también



Para!!!!!, colegio obrero, de barrio, íntegramente del Estado, con clases de religión de las buenas, de las que se daban en época de Franco, no las que están recibiendo estas niñas católicas que así la va la Iglesia. En los ejercicios espirituales, se iba a encontrar a Dios, no como estas niñas de papá que van a poder salir un poquito y hacer un poco de camaradería colectiva, que nosotras salíamos todo los días a lo que ellas necesitan salir para eso en los ejercicios espirituales, al descampado al lado del barrio donde correteaban las ovejas.....

De aquellos colegios donde descubrir la teoría de la evolución era un trabajo individual, que se pagaba con deberes religiosos, no como ahora, que a estas niñitas, las lían tanto, que hoy creen en la evolución y mañana dudan de ella en nombre de Dios, hoy presumen de Iglesia evolucionista y mañana, cuando toca, la evolución caca, culo, pedo, pis y encima sin darse cuenta de que están defendiendo que la evolución no existió, pero eso, sí repiten como dogma de fe: razón y fe está obligados a entenderse, la Iglesia no rechaza la ciencia, al revés, se sostiene en ella.... (otro ejemplo para tu lista de cuando dicen una cosa y luego la contraria y ambas son ciertas)

Que aún hay clases, que estamos en el capitalismo, no me mezcles con las niñas jóvenes de hoy de colegio de pago.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 15:20 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Por tanto, la solución no comienza hoy por expulsar a los judíos o a los moros, sino una REEVANGELIZACIÓN de España, predicación de los Evangelios y del Catecismo, ese gran desconocido en la actualidad..



Desconocido siempre, la Iglesia Católica, al contrario de otras Iglesias que se escindieron de ella, NUNCA, ha querido unos feligreses sabios que leyeran, pensaran y discutieran la Biblia. Por eso es de las pocas religiones cristianas, donde las ovejas son auténticas ovejas, van, se extasían ante las palabras del cura y luego repiten las respuestas anteriormente memorizadas cuando toca y cuando no toca, se sientan y se levantan que parece que estás en el gimnasio.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 15:27 ----------




Verto dijo:


> Menudos argumentos...
> 
> Demuestre Ud sin lugar a dudas que el fundamento de la Fe Católica se contradice entre lo que proclamaba en el S. XV y lo que manifiesta en el S. XXI y le admitiré su ad hominem, de lo contrario retráctese o cállese si no desea seguir haciendo el ridi.



Pues depende.... el otro día fui a un entierro. El cura por supuesto le regaló a la muerta una plaza en el cielo, ipso facto. Ya estaba con Dios (y nosotros aún enterrándola!!!)

Hace tres días, fui a otro entierro, donde otro cura, no paraba de decir, que se quedaría allí en el suelo y el alma quedaría esperando a la resurrección de los muertos que sería cuando llegaría a Dios, y siempre y cuando claro, Dios lo considerara apropiado, pues ni los mismos Papas, tenían asegurado tal puesto. Y de paso, hecho puyas a gusto contra los curas que decían lo del anterior......

Cuál es el fundamento de la fe de la religión católica? El día del juicio final? el día a día de la gente normal?...... Pues sabes qué, tienes razón, porque cada día será Iglesia un cura u otro o será fundamento de la fe una idea u otra, todo depende de que toque hoy o DE LO QUE HOY NO TOCA....


----------



## Verto (6 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Aquí veo una invasión. Y veo colaboradores...si en forma de tontos útiles o interesados, ya no lo sé.
> 
> Mi apuesta es el buenismo tonto. La apuesta de Bergoglio de darle a la iglesia el premio de los más buenos del mundo a costa de lo que sea. Logicamente hay una jerarquía y los de abajo han de seguir las instrucciones localmente



La apuesta de Francisco siempre ha sido la de la Fe de Cristo; la que aboga por acoger a las víctimas y dialogar para resolver los conflictos hasta alcanzar la paz y permitir la vuelta a casa de los desplazados. Lleva años haciendo llamamientos a ello y si la comunidad internacional no responde no es por culpa de la Iglesia. La Iglesia no ha provocado este éxodo:
_
A todas las partes les pido que, mirando al bien común, permitan inmediatamente la obra de asistencia humanitaria y cuanto antes hagan callar las armas y se comprometan a negociar, poniendo en primer lugar el bien de Siria, de todos sus habitantes, incluso de aquellos que, por desgracia, han debido refugiarse en otros lugares y tienen derecho a volver lo antes posible a su patria._ Francisco - 30 de mayo de 2014

De otro lado, la cuestión que Ud falazmente plantea podría replantearse de la siguiente forma: Qué papel desempeñaba la usura en la España del S.XV para que la Iglesia apoyara la expulsión de los judios, que papel desempeña en el S.XXI cuando la Iglesia apoya la acogida de los refugiados, y cual es la postura histórica de la Iglesia frente a la misma.

Un saludo


----------



## MariaL. (6 Sep 2015)

Lilith in Paris dijo:


> _Los Estados tienen el derecho de *regular los flujos migratorios y defender sus fronteras*, asegurando siempre el respeto debido a la dignidad de toda persona humana
> _



Esto es no decir nada, muy católico cierto, pero que es el Papa no ha dicho nada. Tú tienes derecho a acaparar tu agua, pero... asegurando que nadie se muera de sed. Qué he dicho? Una gilipollez!!!

Si tú regulas los flujos migratorios y defiendes tus fronteras de forma real y eficiente, tienes que saltarte la dignidad de la persona humana, definas dignidad, como la definas. DEJEMOS YA LA HIPOCRESÍA

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 15:34 ----------




Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Da Grappla.
> 
> En el Vaticano no son tan ingenuos. Estan muy bien informados de como se las gastan los moros. En muchos casos, desgraciadamente, de primera mano.
> 
> Saben que acoger refugiados tiene sus riesgos. Seguro que ellos hubieran preferido mil veces, atenderlos lo mejor posible en Turquia y que no se hubieran movido de ahi. Pero no ha sido el caso. Eso no fue culpa del Vaticano.



Como que no hubiera podido. Mira Qatar, se lleva un puñadito a casa y el resto, da la pasta a otros países para que monten campamentos, a todo lujo, patrocinados y pagados integramente por Qatar.

Ah, perdón. Me olvidaba, la Iglesia sólo suelta enseñanzas y pone la mano... pagar, no está en sus capacidades.... Ella esperaría que Europa le diera la pasta a ella, para que ella, gestionara la etnrada de emigrantes porque es quien mejor hace estas cosas, y quien es más barata


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Sep 2015)

Muchachos, hagámosle un sano vacío a MareaL hasta que se decida firmemente a no decir una chorrada detrás de otra.

DaGrappla, estés o no de acuerdo, dice cosas con sentido... pero lo de esta mujer es de traca, una falta de respeto intelectual absoluto que imposibilita el entendimiento.


----------



## MariaL. (6 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Muchachos, hagámosle un sano vacío a MareaL hasta que se decida firmemente a no decir una chorrada detrás de otra.
> 
> DaGrappla, estés o no de acuerdo, dice cosas con sentido... pero lo de esta mujer es de traca, una falta de respeto intelectual absoluto que imposibilita el entendimiento.



:XX::XX:
No para de responderme en el hilo de trabajar los domingos y al mismo tiempo que me responde, pedirle a los foreros que me hagan el vacío, porque no ve bien que defienda que se trabaje en domingo.
Y ahora viene a otro hilo a pedir lo mismo.
Y luego hay gente que no entiende que un día los católicos pudieran quemar a alguien en la hoguera, enjuiciar a alguien por decir algo científíco que iba contra las creencias de la Iglesia, etc. :XX::XX:

Bernaldo torquemada y Verto diciendo que estoy endemoniada en un hilo de política, como dijo en otro hilo!!!! Yo, quemada por bruja, seguro. :XX::XX:
Y quieren que nos preocupe la llegada de musulmanes :XX:


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Y luego hay gente que no entiende que un día los católicos pudieran quemar a alguien en la hoguera, enjuiciar a alguien por decir algo científíco que iba contra las creencias de la Iglesia, etc.



Haré una excepción y me la tomaré en serio. Hágame el favor de enumerar ese enjuiciamiento/eliminación de científicos por parte de la Inquisición. Continúe la lista:

Giordano Bruno, no era un científico. Fue condenado a muerte, desgraciadamente, por su enseñanzas heréticas, no por científico.

Miguel Servet, se lo cargaron los calvinistas

Galileo Galilei, ni lo torturaron ni fue condenado a muerte (Aquí le recuerdo a Copérnico).

Vamos, ¿dónde están los demás? Esa supuesta lista, de científicos perseguidos, en la que sustenta su afirmación. (Sonrisa)

Un saludo.


----------



## MariaL. (6 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Haré una excepción y me la tomaré en serio. Hágame el favor de enumerar ese enjuiciamiento/eliminación de científicos por parte de la Inquisición. Continúe la lista:
> 
> Giordano Bruno, no era un científico. Fue condenado a muerte, desgraciadamente, por su enseñanzas heréticas, no por científico.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:
Donde digo yo que torturaron y condenaron a muerte a alguien por decir algo científico :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Me quoteo:"Y luego hay gente que no entiende que un día los católicos pudieran quemar a alguien en la hoguera, *enjuiciar a alguien por decir algo científíco que iba contra las creencias de la Iglesia,* etc."

He dicho enjuiciarian, niña no mientas que además de feo en una señorita, es pecado.

Tú misma has afirmado ahí nombres de personas que por defender criterios científicos fueron enjuiciados...... 

Y si quieres lista te puedo hacer la de los no enjuiciados y que han dado muerte, ya que lo que tú pides lo has puesto tú.... :XX::XX:

Empezamos por una mujer, cuyo delito fue ser mujer y enfrentarse a un religioso, Hipatia, por mujer, mujer de ciencia y además neoplatónica.

_Perdonales Dios sus mentiras, tergiversaciones y aberraciones, porque no saben lo que hacen, pobre almas a las que el demonio han confundido _


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Sep 2015)

Sra. MariaL:

Si deseamos analizar la Historia -y no parecer un ignorante demagogo- debemos analizarla con rigor, contexto, circunstancias y tal. La Santa Inquisición fue el tribunal más benigno de su época, el que más garantías procesales ofrecía -de largo-, el primero en aplicar la compasión y reducir penas en según que supuestos. En más de tres siglos, en un vasto imperio, la muertes causadas por la Santa Inquisición apenas exceden las 4.000, solo el 2% de los encausados fueron condenados. Comparemos estas cifras y garantías a lo sucedido en los países protestantes, esos seres de luz que quemaron y arrojaron en sacos a los ríos a decenas de miles de personas sin ningún juicio y garantía. Porque mire, señora, por aquellos tiempos, la tortura era la norma... 

Como ejemplo, le recuerdo que fue la muy católica España la creadora de las leyes de indias (precursoras de los derechos humanos, hasta entonces a ninguna nación se le había, no ya ocurrido, sino aproximarse a ello, la pionera fue España). Cómo ha calado la Leyenda negra contra España y nuestra Fe.

Y, ya en nuestros tiempos: En solo dos meses, en este mi País, los "tribunales populares republicanos", asesinaron y torturaron, sin ningún tipo de garantías, exclusivamente por odio a la Fe, sin motivaciones políticas, a más sacerdotes, religiosos y monjas, que personas condenadas por el Tribunal de la Santa Inquisición en más de tres siglos en un vasto imperio. Por eso de comparar y cuantificar... Ni siquiera apelaré al contexto, perspectiva y circunstancias históricas. Ni siquiera recurriré al primer genocidio de la época moderna; el de La Vendée, cometido por esa Francia revolucionaria contra la Francia católica, o el genocidio liberal británico contra los católicos irlandeses, 1.500.000 de muertes por hambruna (si lo desea le explico las causas).

Súmele la persecución religiosa por todo el planeta, extensible a todo el S. XX-XXI, le saldrán millones de asesinados por odio a la Fe. Pero usted continúen a lo suyo... la Religión es muy mala (la Fe católica, la peor, claro que sí, éste es el balido de moda, en fin). Sin Dios todo es idílico, un paraíso de paz, justicia y razón, claro... son ustedes un chiste.

Súmele todos los crimenes supuestamente achacables a la Iglesia en dos milenios, aun así le saldrá una cifra bastante menor que los crímenes causados por el Marxismo (100.000.000) y Nacionalsocialismo (50.000.000), Nacionalismos, ¿cuántos millones?, Revoluciones, ¿cuántos?, Democracias liberales/Capitalismo, ¿cuántos millones más? Etc... En un solo siglo.

A no ser que usted incluya las guerras entre naciones, políticas, económicas, ambiciones y de diversos intereses, que sucedieron, dudo que echando cuentas las muertes achacables a la Iglesia durante 2000 años (opino como católica), lleguen ni de lejos, a lo que le cité... ni al 10%, ni el 5%... de los crímenes cometidos en su mundo sin Dios menos de dos siglos.

Si se estigmatiza a la Religión, a la Iglesia, por crímenes cometidos en nombre de una Fe y, ya que ustedes plantean dos "bandos", creo que es necesario recordarles lo que sucede en su mundo sin Dios. No voy a aceptar que liguen la violencia y el fanatismo a la Fe, cuando desde ideas contrarias a Dios, laicistas, se han cometido bastantes más crímenes y mucho más recientes en su "paraíso" de la razón.

La misma base que se puede usa para ligar a Dios con la violencia, y con esto estigmatizar a la Religión, como usted ha hecho, serviría para vincular las Ideologías a esta violencia. Esto supera el simple debate Dios vs Ateos, Crímenes en nombre de Dios vs crímenes en nombre de Ideologías (que existan creyentes, o no, que sigan estas ideologías no es un asunto trascendente, ya que los crímenes son ideológicos, no fruto de ninguna Fe, en el caso del Marxismo de una Ideología 100% atea, enemiga de Dios).

La confontación no es sino Religión vs Ideologías, éstas últimas no son otra cosa que la consecuencia de la "muerte" de la Religión como modo "absoluto" de entender las Sociedades, su susitución por las Ideologías, Viejo Régimen vs Nuevo. Bienvenidos al idílico peraíso de la Razón...

Dios es amor, creo que la Iglesia lleva décadas dejando esto claro, no veo honesto que siempre saquen los muertos del pasado, como si la Iglesia y la Sociedad (porque ésta también era violenta, distinta a la actual, a ver si tenemos perspectiva histórica), no hubiesen evolucionado a la par, porque entonces me invitan a sacar los suyos del presente. Estigmaticemos entonces cualquier ideario que esté manchado de sangre... voy más allá, prohibámoslo.

Quién esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra... solo trata de recordar esto. La doble vara de medir, no competir. No hallo diferencias morales entre asesinar a 100 o a 100.000, como no las hallo entre que éstas sean victimas de una creencia o de una ideología laicista.

Aquí nadie pide perdón, nadie se arrepiente, al contrario, se jactan de estos crímenes... mi Iglesia, y yo, como católica, ha pedido perdón por sus errores y perdonado a sus verdugos...

Venga, qué siga la fiesta y los mantras. Total, la gente está dispuesta a tragarse todo lo malo que le cuenten de la Religión, especialmente de la Fe católica. Opino que, hoy en Occidente, existe una masa gregaria que se traga todos los paradigmas, mantras y dogmas imperantes, como buenos ciudadanos, programados y tal, sin realizarse preguntas. Que existe una correlación entre este ignorante ateísmo y la soberbia de los necios, ésa que les lleva a prescindir de Dios. Soberbia que incluso les lleva a la imposición de la no existencia de Dios a quienes sí creemos en Él (laicismo y expulsión de Dios de la vida pública). Supongo que se trata de un simple asunto de negarse a asumir la pérdida de la libertad "intelectual y moral", no aceptar someterse a la Ley de Dios. Poseen ustedes el deseo, ansias, necesidad existencial, imperativo de que Dios no exista, de ahí la imposición... su cretinez. Menudos personajillos con ínfulas de semi-dioses están hechos, pssss....

Ale...


Edito; erratas.


----------



## Verto (6 Sep 2015)

No se que nuevas telas de araña andará tejiendo MariaL porque la tengo en el ignore hace días, Ariadna, pero haría bien en seguir el consejo de Bernaldo y no seguirle el juego a esta señora. No entra a debatir sino a divertirse retorciendo la lógica y pervirtiendo la razón en un ejercicio de auto exaltación de si misma y desprecio del diferente, especialmente si se trata de un católico. Su exposición ha sido excelente pero me temo que es como recitarle poemas a una loncha de bacon.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> No se que nuevas telas de araña andará tejiendo MariaL porque la tengo en el ignore hace días, Ariadna, pero haría bien en seguir el consejo de Bernaldo y no seguirle el juego a esta señora. No entra a debatir sino a divertirse retorciendo la lógica y pervirtiendo la razón en un ejercicio de auto exaltación de si misma y desprecio del diferente, especialmente si se trata de un católico. Su exposición ha sido excelente pero me temo que es como recitarle poemas a una loncha de bacon.



Hola.

El Ignore es una buena opcion para según qué casos, los incorregibles. Yo soy más partidaria de un ignore no físico, y sí selectivo, la lectura en diagonal, sumado esto a la indiferencia como norma, evitando, en la medida de lo posible, la respuesta, pero no soy perfecta y, en ocasiones como ésta, caigo en la tentación. (Risas)

Mi opinión sobre esta señora se la he cometado en otro hilo, la rescato, es ésta: a estas alturas todo el Foro conoce cuáles son las motivaciones y expectativas de esta señora, su afición a arrastrar a los usuarios a un bucle de divagaciones, sin orden ni concierto, y debates paralelos con ramifcaciones propias del Teatro del Absurdo, monólogos y parrafadas dignos de la Cantante Calva. Representa, en sí misma, una oda a la incomunicación. Topar con esta buena mujer en un hilo, es padecer a un personaje propio de Ionesco, Beckett y tal, un cansino déjà vu. ¿Absurdo?, claro; Absurdo.

Tambien aconsejo ignorarla, su presencia resulta así de insignificante, se le ignora y desaparece por mucho que patalee, chille y trate de captar la atención con sus cabriolas dialécticas.

Así que, le agradeco sus palabras pero no son necesarias, mi turno se había acabado con mi último post, ya mismo vuelve al cajón de la indiferencia.

Un abrazo en Cristo.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## hombredenegro (6 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> En esta migración masiva hay causas y unos orquestadores, dinos cuáles son, según tú, esas causas y sus causantes. Déjanos los supuestos colaboradores por un momento.
> 
> ¿Es la Iglesia la causa de las invasiones? Es lo que estás dando entender en el encabezado y en algunos.



Ya te avisé ayer: tirando la piedra y escondiendo la mano. Cuidado con ese lenguaje y modos melosos, está ofuscando vuestra mente y sembrando dudas: un pinchazo, una caricia, un pinchazo, una caricia,.... 

Mantened la guardia alta, el demonio habla por él.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Sep 2015)

Qué va, si es buen muchacho, además él abre estos hilos por el bien de la Fe Católica, para que no decaiga. En definitiva, por España. Tiene buenas intenciones, sólo son sus formas.

Créelo... 



hombredenegro dijo:


> Ya te avisé ayer: tirando la piedra y escondiendo la mano. Cuidado con ese lenguaje y modos melosos, está ofuscando vuestra mente y sembrando dudas: un pinchazo, una caricia, un pinchazo, una caricia,....
> 
> Mantened la guardia alta, el demonio habla por él.


----------



## freeshekels (6 Sep 2015)

Sin duda Francisco es el antipapa


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (6 Sep 2015)

la iglesia tiene un problema muy gordo


----------



## MariaL. (6 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Sra. MariaL:
> 
> Si deseamos analizar la Historia -y no parecer un ignorante demagogo- debemos analizarla con rigor, contexto, circunstancias y tal. La Santa Inquisición fue el tribunal más benigno de su época, el que más garantías procesales ofrecía -de largo-, el primero en aplicar la compasión y reducir penas en según que supuestos. En más de tres siglos, en un vasto imperio, la muertes causadas por la Santa Inquisición apenas exceden las 4.000, solo el 2% de los encausados fueron condenados. Comparemos estas cifras y garantías a lo sucedido en los países protestantes, esos seres de luz que quemaron y arrojaron en sacos a los ríos a decenas de miles de personas sin ningún juicio y garantía. Porque mire, señora, por aquellos tiempos, la tortura era la norma...



Me quoteo: "_Y luego hay gente que no entiende que un día los católicos pudieran quemar a alguien en la hoguera, enjuiciar a alguien por decir algo científíco que iba contra las creencias de la Iglesia, etc."_

Ten la Santa Caradura Católica de decir que he mentido

Dime que no se quemó gente en la hoguera y que no se enjuició a gente por decir cosas científicas que iban contra las creencias de la Iglesia (tú mismo has nombrado a esa gente enjuiciada) :XX::XX::XX:




> Y, ya en nuestros tiempos: En solo dos meses, en este mi País, los "tribunales populares republicanos"



Acabáramos y él aquel más. La iglesita del ahora no toca, ahora sí toca, ahora Iglesia somos todos, ahora son sólo algunos.....

Cuando interesa traes a los demás que han matado. Cuando no interesa traes un link que explica el catecismo y que dice que si algo está mal, no lo puedes justificar ni porque otros lo hicieran mal, ni porque el fin justifica los medios, ni por ...... lo que está mal está mal.

Pero la señorita, como buena católica, prefiere seguir el ahora toca, ahora no toca, la Iglesia somos todos, ah, no, ahora son sólo esos cuantos que me interesa, que seguir sus propios enseñanzas.

Señora víctima perseguida desde el inicio de los tiempos hasta la eternidad, espero que esta noches duermas y tengas sueños húmedos interesantes soñando en la persecución que sufres por ser católica y en la martirologia y como te ganarás el cielo, gracias a esa persecución de la que eres víctima, eso sí, mientras te mantenemos tus creencias, pagamos la religión en las escuelas, los curas hasta en el campo de batalla, os damos dinerito fresco todos los meses, hasta para pagar al chófer del Obispo y os damos la pasta para que os ganéis el cielo haciendo la caridad que precisais para ello.

:XX::XX:
Se te fue la olla, cari. Como ya te dije, yo puse hogueras,... .que eso es innegable hasta para alguien con tu capacidad de mentir. Y puse: ENJUICIAR. Estás tan victimizada, te has engañado a ti misma tanto en tu papel de victima, que has leído, lo que has querido leer, no lo que he puesto y se te fue en la olla. En lugar de reconocerlo, de decir, leí mal, ya está, que le puede pasar a cualquiera en tu situación, lo entiendo perfectamente, sigues metiendo más la pata en la mierda, con ese: OYE, QUE LA IGLESIA HEMOS MATADO, TORTURADO Y HECHO MIL TROPERÍAS, PERO OTROS HAN HECHO MÁS, JUSTIFICANDO ASÍ EL MAL CON MÁS MAL. Si Jesús levantara la cabeza!!!!!! volveríais a crucificarlo.

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 22:11 ----------




Verto dijo:


> No se que nuevas telas de araña andará tejiendo MariaL porque la tengo en el ignore hace días, Ariadna, pero haría bien en seguir el consejo de Bernaldo y no seguirle el juego a esta señora. No entra a debatir sino a divertirse retorciendo la lógica y pervirtiendo la razón en un ejercicio de auto exaltación de si misma y desprecio del diferente, especialmente si se trata de un católico. Su exposición ha sido excelente pero me temo que es como recitarle poemas a una loncha de bacon.



Leyó lo que quiso leer y se lanzó rauda y veloz, sin pensar, a decirme: te has equivocado, no fueron los católicos fueron los otros cristianos..... 

Pero la realidad es que yo no nombré ni torturas ni asesinatos a hombres de ciencia. Hablé sólo de brujas y enjuiciamientos a hombres de ciencias

Y entonces, para su orgullo, fue muy fuerte, tuvo que escribir mucho para decir que bueno, que es cierto, que la Iglesia es asesina y todo eso, pero que si hablamos de estadísticas, no es tan mala, al final fue la que menos mató, torturó y demás...... :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 06-sep-2015 at 22:12 ----------




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El Ignore es una buena opcion para según qué casos, los incorregibles. Yo soy más partidaria de un ignore no físico, y sí selectivo, la lectura en diagonal, sumado esto a la indiferencia como norma, evitando, en la medida de lo posible, la respuesta, pero no soy perfecta y, en ocasiones como ésta, caigo en la tentación. (Risas)
> 
> ...



Yo tengo 3 apuestas, sobre tres foreros y de momento tú, me estás haciendo ganar a mi y a mi marido, una buena cena en un restaurante de moda, que es muy caro y me va a salir gratis = ) besitos


----------



## hombredenegro (6 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Qué va, si es buen muchacho, además él abre estos hilos por el bien de la Fe Católica, para que no decaiga. En definitiva, por España. Tiene buenas intenciones, sólo son sus formas.
> 
> Créelo...



Ahí está burlándose con los thanks como un niño juguetón desenmascarado. 

Confiate, déjale la puerta abierta y tendrás la casa sin un duro y llena de invasores. 

2000 años igual.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Sep 2015)

hombredenegro dijo:


> Ahí está burlándose con los thanks como un niño juguetón desenmascarado.
> 
> Confiate, déjale la puerta abierta y tendrás la casa sin un duro y llena de invasores.
> 
> 2000 años igual.



Nadie te está faltando al respeto, así que relájate un poquito, hereje


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Sep 2015)

Eres excesivamente duro, hombredenegro. Sin conocer personalmente a una persona no se la puede tachar así de diabólica, sólo por sus palabras.

Ser judío no ayuda mucho a ser buena gente, pero también son criaturas de Dios y no son malvados por determinismo.

Ni tanto ni tan calvo, amigo.



hombredenegro dijo:


> Ahí está burlándose con los thanks como un niño juguetón desenmascarado.
> 
> Confiate, déjale la puerta abierta y tendrás la casa sin un duro y llena de invasores.
> 
> 2000 años igual.


----------



## hombredenegro (6 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Eres excesivamente duro, hombredenegro. Sin conocer personalmente a una persona no se la puede tachar así de diabólica, sólo por sus palabras.
> 
> Ser judío no ayuda mucho a ser buena gente, pero también son criaturas de Dios y no son malvados por determinismo.
> 
> Ni tanto ni tan calvo, amigo.



Los conozco muy bien: son ellos y luego los goyim. Siempre ladinamente. 

Mira como concilia conmigo y en el mismo párrafo me ofende tachandome de hereje. 

Es la fábula de la rana y el escorpión: es su naturaleza hacer el mal y malmeter a los que no son de su tribu de narigudos. 

También Satán y Marx son criaturas de Dios y mira.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Sep 2015)

¿Tú qué vas a conocer? Eres un puto hereje igual que yo lo soy para ti.

También eres poco observador al no darte cuenta de que agradezco toda la participación, me insulte, me lleve la contraria o no.

Te vuelvo a decir que no se te faltó al respeto, así que corta ya tus pendejadas.

Aquí se debate y se respeta a la gente. Respeto es una palabra preciosa, un concepto sublime. Síguelo.


----------



## hombredenegro (7 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿Tú qué vas a conocer? Eres un puto hereje igual que yo lo soy para ti.
> 
> También eres poco observador al no darte cuenta de que agradezco toda la participación, me insulte, me lleve la contraria o no.
> 
> ...




Respeto dice el asesino de Cristo, esa palabra se ensucia en su boca.

Sospechaba por tu léxico que eras sudaca, creo haber leído la confirmación en otro hilo. Encima eso, vaya joyita, lo tienes todo. Aquí metido gracias a las permisividad de los traidores a la patria, robando el trabajo y el futuro a un hombre de raza hispánica. ¡Vuelvéte a tu país a comer sopa de plátano y hacer sacrificios humanos o vudú o las maldades que hagáis allí!.

No te creas que por llevar ese discurso anti-invasión musulmana vas a ganarte el derecho a estar en Europa. De hecho, no se por qué os dejan postear aquí, esto debería llamarse foromestizo para que los españoles de sangre y derecho sepamos dónde nos metemos.

Y por último, tú no llegas a la categoría de hereje: no has pasado por la fe verdadera, ni siquiera estás bautizado. 



Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> Satán, Satán...el caso es que me suena mucho....
> 
> ¡Ah, ya! ¿Se refiere a este arcángel, que, aburrido del destierro -por crítico y protestón-, decide darse una vuelta por la Tierra y les escribe cartas con lo que ve a sus colegas celestiales Miguel y Gabriel?
> 
> ...



Blasfemo. Dios te hará pagar esta burla cuando comparezcas ante él. Te irás con tu amigo Satán para toda la eternidad.


----------



## Verto (7 Sep 2015)

hombredenegro dijo:


> Respeto dice el asesino de Cristo, esa palabra se ensucia en su boca.
> 
> Sospechaba por tu léxico que eras sudaca, creo haber leído la confirmación en otro hilo. Encima eso, vaya joyita, lo tienes todo. Aquí metido gracias a las permisividad de los traidores a la patria, robando el trabajo y el futuro a un hombre de raza hispánica. ¡Vuelvéte a tu país a comer sopa de plátano y hacer sacrificios humanos o vudú o las maldades que hagáis allí!.
> 
> ...



Asesinos de Cristo son todos aquellos que matan el Amor de Dios hacia el hombre.

2470 El discípulo de Cristo acepta “vivir en la verdad”, es decir, en la simplicidad de una vida conforme al ejemplo del Señor y permaneciendo en su Verdad. “Si decimos que estamos en comunión con él, y caminamos en tinieblas, mentimos y no obramos conforme a la verdad” (1 Jn 1, 6).

2475 Los discípulos de Cristo se han “revestido del hombre nuevo, creado según Dios en la justicia y santidad de la verdad” (Ef 4, 24). “Desechando la mentira” (Ef 4, 25), deben “rechazar toda malicia y todo engaño, hipocresías, envidias y toda clase de maledicencias” (1 P 2, 1).

2481 “La vanagloria o jactancia constituye una falta contra la verdad. Lo mismo sucede con la ironía que trata de ridiculizar a uno caricaturizando de manera malévola tal o cual aspecto de su comportamiento.

Catecismo de la Iglesia católica. La Vida en Cristo. Cap. II "Amarás a tu prójimo como a ti mismo. Art. 8 El octavo mandamiento

No se convierten las almas a Cristo por la potencia de nuestras palabras sino por la bondad de nuestros actos.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (7 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> 2481 “La vanagloria o jactancia constituye una falta contra la verdad. Lo mismo sucede con la ironía que trata de ridiculizar a uno caricaturizando de manera malévola tal o cual aspecto de su comportamiento.



Permita que le responda, aunque no sea la destinataria.

Bueno, con determinados personajillos, que tratan de caricaturizar y ridiculizar a nuestra Fe, a la Iglesia y a Cristo, se puede hacer una sana excepción, la Iglesia es la Verdad, pero está formada por pecadores. No soy perfecta y tal...

Tampoco nos pongamos tan estrictos. Abramos una ventana; llamar estúpidos a los estúpidos y, como tales tratarlos, es una sana costumbre...

Eso de poner la otra mejilla, lo circunscribo a las ofensas personales -y ni siquiera en todos los casos-, en realidad, casi nunca tomo en cuenta las tontadas que por estos lares se dedican, soy adulta (no es que las perdone, sino que ni siquiera tengo que considerar el perdón, no tengo nada que perdonar, solo son chorradas, como quien oye llover). Pero, si se ataca a la Iglesia, no hago concesiones, uso todas las armas y recursos a mi alcance, incluidos la mofa y el sarcasmo y, créame, esto no me despierta conflictos morales...

De otro modo, este campo de batalla, quicir espacio, me resultaría muy tedioso, a mi regla le remito; soy como un espejo, devuelvo exctamente aquello que se me ofrece, una respuesta proporcional. Ya quisiera no tener que devolver ciertas cosas... Ellos eligen, no yo, son sus códigos, no los míos, me adapto a este medio y a sus costumbres..

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2015 at 12:09 ----------

Y, esto dedicado al autor del hilo, a su altura, usando sus reglas. Judíos igual a invasión:

Ronald Barazon (21, Februar 1944 in Tel Aviv, Israel). Dentro del Spoiler la fotografía de este señor, curiosa al menos:



Spoiler











Artículo en alemán:

Artikel Barazon*-*SALZBURG.COM

Ésta es una parte de lo dicho por este individuo:

_"Los políticos y la sociedad en su conjunto son estúpido si no logran ver que el flujo de refugiados es una gran oportunidad para Europa. Europa es una enorme casa de retiro. La baja tasa de natalidad significa que en sólo unos pocos años un número relativamente pequeño de jóvenes tendrá que cargar con un gran número de viejos. El continente se desliza hacia una trampa de pobreza. La afluencia de refugiados podría proporcionar alivio de última hora. Finalmente la población puede crecer de nuevo con la llegada de las personas que quieren forjar una existencia por sí mismos, asumir responsabilidades y crear algo nuevo. El número de puestos de trabajo no está escrito en piedra, sino que depende del dinamismo de la economía...La inmigración es una receta probada para el éxito. Los Estados Unidos, la economía más exitosa en el mundo, fue construida por los refugiados de todo el mundo. Israel, un país con una cantidad mínima de espacio, tomó en 750.000 refugiados procedentes de Rusia en la década de 1990 y cuenta entre los estados industriales más ricos "._


----------



## Verto (7 Sep 2015)

Le comprendo, yo soy el primero que a menudo mete la pata como el que más, pero también se que la coherencia entre nuestras palabras y nuestros actos es lo que otorga autoridad a nuestros argumentos, y que muchas batallas se pierden no por falta de argumentos sino por defecto de autoridad en nuestros actos. 

No obstante entiendo que el numeral citado hace referencia a la burla hacia la persona y no hacia las ideas, razones o argumentos que esta pueda plantear. La vida humana es sagrada pero las ideas no tienen por que serlo.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## BGA (7 Sep 2015)

Para todo tiene que haber una estrategia y lo primero que debemos tener en cuenta es el terreno sobre el que se realizan las batallas. No sirve de mucho interponer la Fe al descreimiento pues una mente inteligente se percata de que ese recurso se levanta como un muro infranqueable a la razón y por tanto, la burla y el alimento moral del "enemigo" estaría garantizados.

No debemos recurrir tan raudos al dogma como última trinchera en la que nos sintamos protegidos... pero tampoco exponernos al combate a campo abierto donde se haga patente la falta de preparación racional. Creemos que la Fe despierta la inteligencia; una inteligencia comedida y prudente sobre la base de nuestra Fe. Pero hay que reconocer con humildad nuestras limitaciones a la hora de abordar nuestra defensa con tantas "limitaciones" que la Fe nos impone: no podemos recurrir a la mentira a sabiendas de que la Verdad nos es esquiva; no podemos recurrir a las descalificaciones personales y oportunistas porque faltamos al mandamiento de Dios.

Si observáis los "principios" bajo los que se nos ataca, abundan en desinformación, información sesgada, difamaciones y mentiras. Nosotros no estamos en la cabeza del Papa, ni de la curia ni en general de nadie salvo en la nuestra y no siempre con plena convicción. Por tanto, nuestra mejor defensa no puede ser blindarnos en nuestra verdad sino atacar sus mentiras y manipulaciones allí donde seamos capaces de verlas.

Se trata, a mi juicio, de rechazar al enemigo tantas veces como nos ataque en el terreno de "nadie". Quitarle el suelo bajo sus pies. Es más fácil demostrar la mentira que la verdad.

Ariadna:

Buen ejemplo de lo que digo y que se apuntó en otro hilo.



> Ésta es una parte de lo dicho por este individuo:
> 
> "Los políticos y la sociedad en su conjunto son estúpido si no logran ver que el flujo de refugiados es una gran oportunidad para Europa. Europa es una enorme casa de retiro. La baja tasa de natalidad significa que en sólo unos pocos años un número relativamente pequeño de jóvenes tendrá que cargar con un gran número de viejos. El continente se desliza hacia una trampa de pobreza. La afluencia de refugiados podría proporcionar alivio de última hora. Finalmente la población puede crecer de nuevo con la llegada de las personas que quieren forjar una existencia por sí mismos, asumir responsabilidades y crear algo nuevo. El número de puestos de trabajo no está escrito en piedra, sino que depende del dinamismo de la economía...La inmigración es una receta probada para el éxito. Los Estados Unidos, la economía más exitosa en el mundo, fue construida por los refugiados de todo el mundo. *Israel,* un país con una cantidad mínima de espacio, tomó en *750.000 refugiados procedentes de Rusia* en la década de 1990 y cuenta entre los estados industriales más ricos ".



Le faltó decir que esos "refugiados" eran judíos.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (7 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Gracias y un saludo



Gracias a ti por recordármelo (el usted lo uso con aquellos con quienes deseo guardar las distancias, que corra el aire, una mayoría en el Foro). Aunque, de tanto uso, lo tomo como norma, incluso con los usuarios afines. Trataré de corregir esto último.



BGA dijo:


> ...



Toda la razón.



> Ariadna: Buen ejemplo de lo que digo y que se apuntó en otro hilo. Le faltó decir que esos "refugiados" eran judíos.



Sí, le faltó ese "leve" detalle (solidarios con los suyos, no con los musulmanes). Dicho esto, no se trata de que no le falte razón en lo referido a la dramática pirámide poblacional europea, otra cosa son las soluciones que nos ofrece.

A colación de este problema, no está de más recordar las causas (las políticas anti-cristianas) que nos llevaron a esta encrucijada. En este hilo se culpa/responsabiliza, cínicamente, a la Iglesia de la invasión tercermundista, cuando son, precisamente, la aplicación de políticas, modas y pradigmas contrarios a la Doctrina de la Iglesia; anti-familia, anti-natalidad/control de la natalidad (aborto), pro-homosexualistas, feministas, pro-individualistas, consumistas, etc, las responsables directas de esta insostenible pirámide poblacional, de la debilidad de Europa. De aquellos barros estos lodos...

Cinismo es poco. Un saludo.


Edito; añadir cita y respuesta.


----------



## MariaL. (7 Sep 2015)

Ver católicos que en lugar de defender sus creencias, se dedican a atacar a las personas, por su calidad de personas, preocuparse más de sus intenciones que de su mensaje, etc como en este hilo..... me parece a mi que saben que mucho bueno no tienen que defender, por eso esas posiciones......cosas veredes Sancho.....


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (7 Sep 2015)

Cri, cri, cri, cri...


----------



## MariaL. (7 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Cri, cri, cri, cri...



Te quiero, voy a quedar a ver que finde nos vamos de cena gratis :Aplauso::Aplauso:
Pensé que eras la que lo iba a poner más difícil, pues parecías la más culta, pero se ve que cultura e inteligencia no van juntas. Gracias = ) De verdad.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Sep 2015)

Con mucha palabrería y retórica están haciendo la de los progres cuando se les sacan sus trapos sucios y te dicen _¡Pero más ha robao Bankia!_

En cada sitio sus cosas, éste hilo es sobre la iglesia siendo incoherente, absurda, tontibuena y poniéndonos en peligro. Y ustedes tragando







Hombres, hombres por todas partes. 

Qué sociedad tan viril nos va a quedar :XX:


El que quiera hablar de la invasión patrocinada por los medios, los estados, los judíos o los atlantes, seguro que tiene un hilo al respecto.

Aquí se habla del papel del curerío, que no es casual ni poco importante. Ni beneficioso



hombredenegro dijo:


> Respeto dice el asesino de Cristo, esa palabra se ensucia en su boca.
> 
> Sospechaba por tu léxico que eras sudaca, creo haber leído la confirmación en otro hilo. Encima eso, vaya joyita, lo tienes todo. Aquí metido gracias a las permisividad de los traidores a la patria, robando el trabajo y el futuro a un hombre de raza hispánica. ¡Vuelvéte a tu país a comer sopa de plátano y hacer sacrificios humanos o vudú o las maldades que hagáis allí!.
> 
> ...



Tienes que ser una caricatura. Lo pareces al menos. En persona ni te atreverías, o pagarías el error bastante caro, así que tus faltas de respeto se quedan en letritas, bits en la pantalla.

Continúa combatiendo al Sionismo desde tu escritorio, Cruzado del Teclado, que estás hecho un Templario de la Banda Ancha

Recuerda, fuera hay otro mundo, uno de verdad, donde hablar no tiene por qué ser gratis.



Verto dijo:


> De otro lado, la cuestión que Ud falazmente plantea podría replantearse de la siguiente forma: Qué papel desempeñaba la usura en la España del S.XV para que la Iglesia apoyara la expulsión de los judios, que papel desempeña en el S.XXI cuando la Iglesia apoya la acogida de los refugiados, y cual es la postura histórica de la Iglesia frente a la misma.




Se cree usted que los casi 200000 judíos que había en España eran usureros ::

Na, buen intento pa ver si pico y tal. Que va a ser que no, el _reductio ad judeum_ no cuela

Mientras tanto, sus refugiados son tíos en edad militar que no quieren pelear por lo suyo pero sí vivir por lo nuestro. Y los obispos dicen, sí, quiero. Amén



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Y, esto dedicado al autor del hilo, a su altura, usando sus reglas. Judíos igual a invasión:
> 
> Ronald Barazon (21, Februar 1944 in Tel Aviv, Israel). Dentro del Spoiler la fotografía de este señor, curiosa al menos:
> 
> ...



¿y qué tú quieres que yo te diga?

Entre los judíos hay mucho progre suknormal, también hay agentes cosmopolitas sin ninguna lealtad a su país.


No voy a justificar nada como hacen ustedes. 

Eso sí, a diferencia de la iglesia católica, también hay muchísimos judíos en contra de esta invasión


----------



## MariaL. (7 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Con mucha palabrería y retórica están haciendo la de los progres cuando se les sacan sus trapos sucios y te dicen _¡Pero más ha robao Bankia!_



La verdad, es que hay que reconocerte el mérito de este hilo. Nunca había visto católicos tan desesperados y mira que muchas veces le pusieron un espejo delante, pero este les puso especialmente nerviosos...... aún no se por qué, si ha funcionado la temática o es por ti, que fueras tú quien lo abrieras....


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Sep 2015)

Tengo un thanx de MariaL ::


Esto viene al caso


> ”Cuando se haya perdido enteramente el temor de Dios, guerras atroces y crueles se sucederán a porfía; *una multitud de personas serán por ellas inmoladas y muchas ciudades se convertirán en montones de ruinas*. Así como el hombre gana por su fuerza sobre la debilidad de la mujer y el león supera a todos los animales, del mismo modo *algunos hombres, de una ferocidad sin igual, suscitados por la justicia divina, se burlarán del reposo de sus semejantes*. Así ha sucedido desde el principio del mundo; *el Señor volverá a poner en manos de nuestros enemigos la vara de hierro destinada a vengarlo cruelmente de nuestras iniquidades*”



*Santa Hildegarda*


----------



## Hontanares (7 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Tengo un thanx de MariaL ::




No me extraña absolutamente nada. La causa anticatólica termina por crear extraños compañeros de cama, desestimado desviado rabínico del camino de Dios.

Ya el pintor austriaco hermafrodita se arrepintió de prestar su apoyo a la gloriosa cruzada católica, y así manifestó su deseo de que el satanismo republicano triunfase, aunque por suerte algo tarde...


----------



## Verto (7 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Se cree usted que los casi 200000 judíos que había en España eran usureros ::
> 
> Na, buen intento pa ver si pico y tal. Que va a ser que no, el _reductio ad judeum_ no cuela
> 
> Mientras tanto, sus refugiados son tíos en edad militar que no quieren pelear por lo suyo pero sí vivir por lo nuestro. Y los obispos dicen, sí, quiero. Amén



Por muchos balones fuera que tire esto no es un partido de futbol. La historia escrita está. La herética pravedad y la usura fueron los dos motivos de la expulsión ¿También lo va a negar? Que atrevido es Ud caramba y que persistencia la suya en la falacia, hay que ver...

_«Hallamos los dichos judíos, por medio de grandísimas e insoportables usuras, devorar y absorber las haciendas y sustancias de los cristianos»_

¿Y la usura internacional, no tiene nada que ver actualmente con la guerra en Siria?

No es de mi cuerda pero hace un resumen bastante aclaratorio del tema:

https://telaranadedeuda.wordpress.c...r-seguro-para-los-banksters-siria-en-la-mira/

Shalom


----------



## MariaL. (7 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Tengo un thanx de MariaL ::



Estás seguro que es el primero? Me extraña. Intenté buscar en el buscador, pero sólo encuentro una forma que es bastante coñazo, ver uno por uno todos tus mensajes....
No solemos coincidir en hilos, normalmente sólo cuando bajo a política porque economía está aburrida y los temas que te suelen gustar, no son de mi gusto .Cuando entras en esos temas que me gustan, normalmente no dices nada, vas a hacer el chiste y nada más, pero sí que te tengo leído cosas que considero inteligentes, hablando de temas sobre la inteligencia, la selección, el funcionamiento de las cosas.... por eso me hace raro.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2015 at 16:42 ----------




Hontanares dijo:


> No me extraña absolutamente nada. La causa anticatólica termina por crear extraños compañeros de cama, desestimado desviado rabínico del camino de Dios.
> 
> Ya el pintor austriaco hermafrodita se arrepintió de prestar su apoyo a la gloriosa cruzada católica, y así manifestó su deseo de que el satanismo republicano triunfase, aunque por suerte algo tarde...



No, si lees mi contestación, no se lo he dado por anti-católico, se lo hubiera dado igual en un hilo contra el marxismo, si hubiera mostrado el mismo arte. He destacado su capacidad de... no sus ideas. Me ha sacado una sonrisa y me ha gustado, su trabajo en conseguir el ambiente que ha logrado conseguir y de ahí que mostrara mi acuerdo con él, mi acuerdo en algo bien hecho, que admiro, no por su contenido específico.

Es más, personalmente, me hubiera gustado más esta calidad en un hilo anti-marxista, ser de los que están defendiendo. Siempre es más difícil defender que atacar.

Y hablando de causas, yo lo he dicho muchas veces, en la vida real soy más partidaria de las negociaciones que de los debates, los debates son para divertirse, por lo cual, no tengo causas....


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Sep 2015)

MariaL que me hundes...¡calla ya!

no es mérito mío, me limito a aprovechar la gran capacidad de los obispos españoles para fabricar hostias de concreto con grava y la de los feligreses de tragar con alegría y satisfacción



Hontanares dijo:


> No me extraña absolutamente nada. La causa anticatólica termina por crear extraños compañeros de cama, desestimado desviado rabínico del camino de Dios.
> 
> Ya el pintor austriaco hermafrodita se arrepintió de prestar su apoyo a la gloriosa cruzada católica, y así manifestó su deseo de que el satanismo republicano triunfase, aunque por suerte algo tarde...



Ya, pero el problema que tienen ustedes es que no soy anticatólico sin causa o con ella.

Puedes probar con otro pseudoargumento y prepararte para una noche siria en tu parroquia, si es que eres de los que va a la iglesia.



Verto dijo:


> Por muchos balones fuera que tire esto no es un partido de futbol. La historia escrita está. La herética pravedad y la usura fueron los dos motivos de la expulsión ¿También lo va a negar? Que atrevido es Ud caramba y que persistencia la suya en la falacia, hay que ver...
> 
> _«Hallamos los dichos judíos, por medio de grandísimas e insoportables usuras, devorar y absorber las haciendas y sustancias de los cristianos»_
> 
> ...




tranki, el fútbol es un juego de maricones, así que no me va a ver usted así

te estoy diciendo que el reductio ad judeum no cuela y más con argumentos tan tan..."_así_", entiendo que no se haya molestado ni en pararse a pensar sobre esa actividad usurera...mejor no siga usted por ahí, no le conviene.


----------



## Verto (7 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> tranki, el fútbol es un juego de maricones, así que no me va a ver usted así



Ni Ud a mi por muchas cabriolas que haga con las pelotas... 



> te estoy diciendo que el reductio ad judeum no cuela y más con argumentos tan tan..."_así_", entiendo que no se haya molestado ni en pararse a pensar sobre esa actividad usurera...mejor no siga usted por ahí, no le conviene.



"Con una mentira suele irse muy lejos, pero sin esperanzas de volver." 

Mucha pluma para tan poco gallo. Cuando tenga argumentos hablamos, mientras tanto suyo es el hilo, suyo el placer de disfrutarlo.

Shalom


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Sep 2015)

El hilo está a esperas de ser reflotado cuando algún refugiao la monte bien montada gracias a nuestros obispillos

hoy toca desmontar a Manuela Karmena

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...porrera-de-multinacionales-explota-ninos.html

A disfrutar de los machotes, o refugiados que les dicen los curas

Kara Tepe, Lesbos, 7 Sept 2015 - YouTube

*Cualquiera que pretenda que nos traguemos esto ES UN COLABORADOR DE LA INVASIÓN*


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Sep 2015)

Estoy deseando que la guerra se acabe y la gente pueda volver a sus casas. Tienes una imaginación muy desagradable, Ariadna


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (7 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Ni Ud a mi por muchas cabriolas que haga con las pelotas...
> 
> "Con una mentira suele irse muy lejos, pero sin esperanzas de volver."
> 
> ...



Jojojojo, qué _jrande_, lo de la pluma y el gallo. (Sonrisa)



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> El hilo está a esperas de ser reflotado cuando algún refugiao la monte bien montada gracias a nuestros obispillos



Eres tan miserable que estarás deseando que eso suceda. Cuándo un tonto pilla una reja; ¿los han traído los Obispos, o nuestros gobiernos, los europeos? Entonces, ¿sobre quién racae la responsabilidad?, ¿quiénes los votaron y delegaron en ellos? Menudo manipulador de medio pelo.

Está todo más que respondido en el hilo, a pesar de tus vanos empeños, has quedado como un bufón anti-católico más, de los muchos que pueblan este Foro, para lo que has quedado, Grapplita, con lo que tú fuiste, oye. Para todo lo demás, a las Obras Corporales de Misericoria te remito (no las dictó hace un par de días el Papa Francisco, créeme). ¿Que pretendes, que la Iglesia deje de ser católica?: Dar de comer al hambriento. Dar de beber al sediento. Dar posada al necesitado. Vestir al desnudo. Visitar al enfermo. Socorrer a los presos. Enterrar a los muertos.

Si están aquí, en nuestro territorio (traídos por nuestro gobierno), ¿en base a qué se supone que la Iglesia debiera negársela, contrariando sus Enseñanzas? Si buscas culpables, exígele responsabilidades a tus gobernantes, a tus conciudadanos, a los Medios... La Iglesia ejerce su catolicidad, quienes no ejercen sus deberes, defender los intereses legítimos del Pueblo español, son esos a quienes tú evitas atacar.



> Cualquiera que pretenda que nos traguemos esto ES UN COLABORADOR DE LA INVASIÓN



Solo los memos pretenden captar la atención, destacando sus soflamas, usando mayúsculas, como recurso con los que paliar sus carencias argumentales. Si en el Absurdo nos instalamos, aquí tenes una dosis:

Cualquier español que haya votado a un Partido que apoye esta acogida (todos los del Arco Parlamentario) o que no haya votado y, por lo tanto, haya colaborado con su abstención en que el Sistema se perpetúe, es un colaboracionista; tú lo eres.

Dilo conmigo, ya verás como no es tan difícil:

El problema radica en el Sistema, en las Democracias liberales occidentales, ahí tienes tu responsable. Quien no denuncie a los verdaderos culpables, o manipule torticeramente desviando la atención hacia otros, que carecen de poder polítco y legislativo, es un colaborador; tú lo eres, un sibilino pro-Sistema, su fiel perro guardián.

Ale, al menos por mi parte, fin del hilo.


----------



## MariaL. (7 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Si están aquí, en nuestro territorio (traídos por nuestro gobierno), ¿en base a qué se supone que la Iglesia debiera negársela, contrariando sus Enseñanzas? Si buscas culpables, exígele responsabilidades a tus gobernantes, a tus conciudadanos, a los Medios... La Iglesia ejerce su catolicidad, quienes no ejercen sus deberes, defender los intereses legítimos del Pueblo español, son esos a quienes tú evitas atacar.



Y yo que creía que eras la culta del grupo :ouch:
Obvias que la Iglesia Católica es desde la II guerra mundial, muy activa colaboradora de ayuda y defensa al refugiado?
*ES MIEMBRO DEL COMITE CONSULTIVO DE ACNUR* (Alto comisionado de las Naciones Unidas del refugiado) cuyos 15 miembros han sido elegidos, justamente, por su activa defensa y ayuda del refugiado.

*Y ADEMÁS TIENE RATIFICADO LA CONVENCIÓN SOBRE EL ESTATUTO DEL REFUGIADO DE 1951 Y EL PROTOCOLO POSTERIOR DE 1.966*

*Cariño, es al revés, nuestro gobierno está obligado poar ACNUR a recoger refugiados. Está obligado por la ONU, de la que forma parte ACNUR y CUYO TEMA SOBRE REFUGIADOS ESTÁ EN GRAN PARTE CON NORMAS QUE APOYÓ Y GESTÓ LA IGLESIA CATÓLICA*


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (7 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Estoy deseando que la guerra se acabe y la gente pueda volver a sus casas. Tienes una imaginación muy desagradable, Ariadna



Qué va, si peco de buena. Demasiado mido mis palabras... Tu credibildad se halla bajo cero.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (7 Sep 2015)

iglesia: problema y gordo con la inmigración


----------



## Lilith Reborn (7 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> La verdad, es que hay que reconocerte el mérito de este hilo. Nunca había visto católicos tan desesperados y mira que muchas veces le pusieron un espejo delante, pero este les puso especialmente nerviosos...... aún no se por qué, si ha funcionado la temática o es por ti, que fueras tú quien lo abrieras....



No se trata de desesperacion.

Es que parece que se utiliza cualquier excusa para atacar a la Iglesia. Y en este tema es la que menos culpa tiene. Desde el primer momento la Iglesia ha apostado por solucionar el problema en origen. Nadie le ha hecho ni caso.

Veamos que dice el Patriarca católico de aquellos lares.

Esperamos la paz, no palabras sobre emigrantes y discursos de bienvenida

_Yo les digo que *el enfoque no debe ser dar la bienvenida y acomodar a los refugiados, sino detener el conflicto desde sus raíces*. Todo el mundo debe participar, desde Occidente hasta los países árabes, desde Rusia hasta los Estados Unidos.* Esto es lo que esperamos, la paz... no palabras sobre los emigrantes y discursos de bienvenida*. Nunca más la guerra_


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (7 Sep 2015)

El asunto a tratar en el hilo es la invasión (sic); de esto se acusó a la Iglesia católica en el título: las políticas de inmigración dependen de los gobiernos y UE. El asunto de estos refugiados -no es similar a la inmigración masiva- solo supone un asunto menor dentro de un problema mayor y global. 

Sí, _Acnur _obliga (impone a los Estados), claro que sí, guapísima. De ahí todos los giros que ha dado este _affaire_, la posición europea fue firme, y no elástica, desde el primer instante, ¿no? Psssss, cuánta tontería se lee.

¿No habíamos quedado en que fue la presión ciudadana (fruto de la opinión publicada) lo que había obligado a los gobiernos europeos a acoger más refugiados?, ¿por qué se elevan las cifras, entonces?, ¿a cuento de qué tantisima Campaña mediática si era una imposición ineludible, en la que los gobiernos no poseen capacidad de decisión? Ahora va a resultar que es _Acnur_ quien ha impuesto el número de refugiados a nuestros gobiernos, en fin....

Y la ONU, que no falte la ONU. Si yo le dijese lo que opino de la ONU, me iba a dar la risa, así que mejor evitarlo.

Nota; respecto a su cena. Felicidades, qué alegría me da, si puedo hacerla ganar algo más dígamelo, colaboraré encantada. Aunque, recuerde que le hecho ganar su apuesta con este post, no con el anterior que celebró, ya que en él ni la cité ni me dirigí a usted en ningún momento, doña Ególatra. Ahora sí puede celebrarlo (cuánto infantilismo). Dicho esto, un recordatorio:



Spoiler



El _quid_ de mis respuestas radica en mis motivaciones, éstas; echarme unas risas, provocarla, probarla, diseccionarla, analizarla. Desde esta premisa puedo desdecirme, volver a la casilla de salida y saltarme cualquier regla a mi antojo. Vamos, no me causa ningún conflicto contrariarme en un Foro, ¿a usted sí? Solo es un Foro (el mundo de Alicia). Usted solo es uno de los muchos bichos que habitan ésta, mi granja de hormigas. Mi teatro, mi escenario, mi guión... Cualquier recurso resulta válido para animarla a interpretar su papel, y con ello divertirme a su costa. Usted solo es uno de los muchos personajes que lo habitan, no se crea tan especial, ¿sigue sin etenderlo?

Nota; obviamente eximo de estos comentarios a los usuarios normales, solo es aplicable a los bichos.
_
Game Over_.

(Sonrisa)



Besitos y tal. Ale.


Edito; errata.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Sep 2015)

Para nada va de buscar excusas para rajar de la iglesia; se trata de algo concreto. A mí no me pueden haber visto hablar alguna vez en contra de los curas por las típicas movidas de los progres que si el IBI, los colegios concertados, los impuestos, el rouco o su puta madre.




Lilith in Paris dijo:


> No se trata de desesperacion.
> Es que parece que se utiliza cualquier excusa para atacar a la Iglesia.
> 
> Y en este tema es la que menos culpa tiene. Desde el primer momento la Iglesia ha apostado por solucionar el problema en origen. Nadie le ha hecho ni caso.
> ...



El obispo de ahí le está llevando la contraria a los de aquí ::


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2015)

Culpabilizar a la Iglesia de invasión es una sinvergonzada, eso lo ve cualquiera. Acusarla de colaboradora, también absurdo, muy cínico, es como acusar a la Cruz Roja de los campos de palestinos en los diversos países por los que se reparten.

Evidentemente, culpables son quienes los expulsaron de su tierra, los israelitas, no la Cruz Roja (Media Luna Roja o como se diga).

Esto lo comprende hasta un niño de parvulitos.

Es evidente que va a haber bastante problemas con ellos porque, y esto es lo extraño de todo este asunto, se sabe que hay gente de grupos paramilitares metidos entre los refugiados y el hecho de que se les deje pasar -y no es la Iglesia quien lo hace- señala que aquí hay algo que huele a chamusquina.

Tengo mis sospechas de para qué se hace esto -lo normal hubiera sido preparar campos de refugiados no lejos de sus países mediante acuerdo con los correspondientes Estados- pero sin pruebas tampoco me voy a desbocar. La cuestión es si van a conseguir su objetivo o, verdaderamente, lo que suceda sea que en los países europeos se genere un movimiento de oposición radical a la colaboración de sus gobiernos -y eso sí que es COLABORACIÓN, a mí sí me gusta recalcar de vez en cuando con mayúsculas, con perdón- con el anglosionismo en los conflictos con que han sembrado Cercano y Medio Oriente.

Aquí lo lógico sería que, por ejemplo, en España se señale con lupa la implicación de nuestro ejército y servicios de inteligencia en todos los sucesos que han generado esta ola de refugiados, más la de los gobernantes que han asumido la localización europea de los campos de refugiados más las organizaciones que están financiando el viaje de gentes a quienes no les sobra el dinero.

Este es el debate que se habrá de plantear para el momento en que pase alguna movida con alguna de estas pandillas que viene, porque no nos quepa duda de que las va a haber. Todo esto no ha sucedido por azar, es lo que me indican todos los indicios, sino que está orquestado.



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> El asunto a tratar en el hilo es la invasión (sic); de esto se acusó a la Iglesia católica en el título: las políticas de inmigración dependen de los gobiernos y UE. El asunto de estos refugiados -no es similar a la inmigración masiva- solo supone un asunto menor dentro de un problema mayor y global.
> 
> Sí, _Acnur _obliga (impone a los Estados) de ahí todos los giros que ha dado este _affaire_, la posición europea fue firme, y no elástica, desde el primer instante... Psssss, cuánta tontería se lee. ¿No habíamos quedado en que fue la presión ciudadana (fruto de la opinión publicada) lo que había obligado a los gobiernos europeos a acoger más refugiados?, ¿por qué se elevan las cifras, entonces?, ¿a cuénto de qué tantisima Campaña mediática si era una imposición ineludible, en la que los gobiernos no poseen capacidad de decisión? (Sonrisa). Ahora va a resutar que es _Acnur_ quien ha impuesto el número de refugiados a nuestros gobiernos, en fin....
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 07-sep-2015 at 20:17 ----------

Cuando se líe alguna, que se liará, les daremos las gracias al anglosionismo que ha sembrado de guerras aquellos países.

La culpa de los refugiados palestinos es de la Cruz Roja, y tal... :fiufiu:



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> El hilo está a esperas de ser reflotado cuando algún refugiao la monte bien montada gracias a nuestros obispillos
> 
> hoy toca desmontar a Manuela Karmena
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 07-sep-2015 at 20:25 ----------

En realidad el chaval tiene algo de español por parte de padre. Pero bueno, que en su país lo acogerían sin problema, al ser judío por la parte buena, en Israel no tendría impedimento para repatriarse.



hombredenegro dijo:


> ¡Vuelvéte a tu país a comer sopa de plátano y hacer sacrificios humanos o vudú o las maldades que hagáis allí!.


----------



## BGA (7 Sep 2015)

Tomo "prestado" del hilo de Plvs ultra:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/688819-juan-manuel-de-prada-pelos-lengua-capataces-solidarios.html



> LOS CAPATACES SOLIDARIOS
> 
> Ya nos advertía Léon Bloy que «*la mala conciencia suele agitar los aspavientos más sensibleros*». Ha bastado que se publicase la foto del niño ahogado, Aylan Kurdi, para que los capataces de las colonias democráticas de la Unión Europea se hayan puesto a lloriquear como plañideras. *Son los mismos que han permitido, auspiciado y promovido una guerra en Siria que ha acabado con la vida de miles de niños como Aylan: una matanza que estos capataces, como obedientes lacayos de los Estados Unidos, nunca han deplorado, porque había que «llevar la democracia» a Siria*, *para convertirla en otra colonia sobre la que campease la bandera de los derechos humanos y demás bonitas entelequias con que el Nuevo Orden Mundial disfraza su hambre de Dinero*. Ahora, *después de haber financiado y armado a los yihadistas llegados a Siria desde los más variopintos lugares (incluidas, por cierto, las colonias democráticas de la Unión Europa, prolífico vivero de fanáticos mahometanos), nuestros capataces, tras lloriquear ante la foto de Aylan Kurdi, se han mostrado dispuestos a acoger la avalancha de refugiados sirios que invade Europa.* Con razón estos capataces solidarios no dejan que se publiquen fotos de los niños triturados en los abortorios. ¡Si mañana se llegase a publicar alguna empezarían también a lloriquear, y habría que dejar que esos niños naciesen!
> Este aspaviento solidario de los capataces de las colonias democráticas de la Unión Europea nos recuerda aquella socarronería malvada del ciego del Lazarillo, que después de descalabrar al protagonista con una jarra de vino se burlaba de él, mientras le curaba con vino las heridas, diciéndole: «¿Qué te parece, Lázaro? El mismo vino que te enfermó te cura y da salud». Creer que el causante de una calamidad pueda darle luego solución es locura; y mucho más si el causante no ha abominado de sus errores. En el caso de los capataces de las colonias democráticas de la Unión Europea el peligro es aún mayor, pues todos sabemos que son gentes ineptas, flojas y serviles que, puestas a ser solidarias, pueden llegar a provocar las tragedias más desgarradoras, mientras lloriquean ante la foto de Aylan Kurdi. Más les valdría escuchar las palabras de otro niño sirio, Kinan Masalemehi, que en la frontera de Serbia con Hungría exhortaba a los capataces: «Nosotros no queremos ir a Europa. Simplemente queremos que paréis la guerra».
> Pero, para parar la guerra, los capataces solidarios tendrían que retractarse de su error; y, a continuación, enviar tropas a Siria, para combatir a los fanáticos a los que antes han financiado y armado. Y ya se sabe que es propio de capataces «sostenella y no enmendalla»; mucho más resultón resulta posar de solidarios ante la galería, abriendo las fronteras a la avalancha humana que ellos mismos han causado. Por supuesto, nuestros solidarios capataces saben bien que esa avalancha humana no podrá sobrellevar una vida mínimamente digna en las colonias democráticas de la Unión Europea (y también saben, por cierto, que en esa avalancha humana pueden ir mezcladas gentes de todos los pelajes, incluidos islamistas de la peor calaña); pero nuestros capataces solidarios saben que gobiernan sobre masas cretinizadas que actúan como el perrito de Paulov, dejándose «conmover» por una foto del niño Aylan Kurdi, o por la imagen de los refugiados a los que se les abren las fronteras. Que luego esos refugiados estén condenados a la mendicidad y a la delincuencia, o que estas migraciones masivas contribuyan a la expansión de la religión mahometana les importa un bledo, como les importa un bledo el futuro de las masas cretinizadas a las que gobiernan. Lo importante es salir en la foto y esconder la mala conciencia con aspavientos sensibleros.



Dejo de subrayar porque debería subrayarlo todo.

En fín, pocas ganas de bromear con estas cosas y menos cuando se percibe un paso importante entre los muchos que llevan dándose desde... ya ni me acuerdo.

No sé, quizás empiecen los bombardeos sobre ciudades a escala de guerra total y todo este paripé no sea otra cosa que cuidarse en salud frente a previsibles acusaciones de genocidio por parte de las "tropas de la paz". Así, cualquier objetivo que no sea militar estará ocupado por gentes afines al régimen y por tanto, todas las bombas tendrán la precisión deseada y justificada.

Pero lo importante es seguir distrayendo la atención y marearnos en un mar de reproches como si tuviéramos parte en alguna decisión.

Mantengo mis ideas acerca de quién es quién en toda esta porquería en la que vivimos instalados, pero no deja de causarme asombro como algunos se empecinan en debatir (sic) mientras...

A Hard Rains Gonna Fall {Live at Town Hall 1963} - Elston Gunn - YouTube

Ya ve, Da Grappla, éste músico judío ha sido el único que de verdad me llegó al corazón cuando no entendía ninguna de sus letras.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2015)

Creo que va llegando la hora de señalar las implicaciones de nuestros gobiernos, ejércitos, 
etc, en las guerras que han provocado esta ola de refugiados.

Y exigirles responsabilidades.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Sep 2015)

por esta obediencia ciega, éstas peleas interiores tan fáciles de detectar, enfrentando su deber con su deseo, es por lo que es imposible hacerse católico


----------



## Verto (7 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> El hilo está a esperas de ser reflotado cuando algún refugiao la monte bien montada gracias a nuestros obispillos



¿Gracias a los Obispos? No me sea canalla. Dos años lleva la Iglesia tocando todos los resortes a su alcance para detener esta guerra. 

_Lamentablemente, la preocupación por las graves crisis internacionales no falta nunca en las deliberaciones del G8, y este año no se podrá no considerar con atención la situación en Oriente Medio y, de manera especial, en Siria. Para esta última deseo que la Cumbre contribuya a obtener un cese del fuego inmediato y duradero, y a conducir a todas las partes en conflicto a la mesa de negociaciones. La paz exige una renuncia con amplitud de miras a algunas pretensiones, para construir juntos una paz equitativa y justa. Además, la paz es un requisito indispensable para la protección de mujeres, niños y demás víctimas inocentes, y para comenzar a erradicar el hambre, especialmente entre las víctimas de la guerra. _

De la carta de S.S. Francisco al Primer Ministro del Reino Unido, David Cameron, con ocasión de la cumbre del G8, el 15 de junio de 2013


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (7 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Creo que va llegando la hora de señalar las implicaciones de nuestros gobiernos, ejércitos,
> etc, en las guerras que han provocado esta ola de refugiados.
> 
> Y exigirles responsabilidades.



Ése es el _quid_. Su bochornosa sumisión al anglosionismo, hay que decirlo más.

Y esto, señores, es lo que pasa cuando carecemos de soberanía y padecemos gobiernos títeres: España asumirá la cuota de refugiados que le asigne Bruselas sin cifras límites

El gobierno de España nunca dice no, tragamos con todo.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Sep 2015)

El gobierno asumirá esa imposición y... cuando algún o algunos individuos de estos con experiencia guerrillera la líe nos saldrá el de la quipá a echarle culpa a la Iglesia.

Y con la PSOE tres cuartos de lo mismo, acordémonos de los alegres bombardeos que la ministra Chacón hizo participar a nuestra fuerza aérea. Vete ahora a su mansioncita de la República Dominicana a buscarla...



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Ése es el _quid_. Su bochornosa sumisión al anglosionismo, hay que decirlo más.
> 
> Y esto, señores, es lo que pasa cuando carecemos de soberanía y padecemos gobiernos títeres: España asumirá la cuota de refugiados que le asigne Bruselas sin cifras límites
> 
> ...


----------



## MariaL. (7 Sep 2015)

Lilith in Paris dijo:


> No se trata de desesperacion.
> 
> Es que parece que se utiliza cualquier excusa para atacar a la Iglesia. Y en este tema es la que menos culpa tiene. Desde el primer momento la Iglesia ha apostado por solucionar el problema en origen. Nadie le ha hecho ni caso.
> 
> ...



Más, menos culpa. Dudo mucho que se puedan medir aquí las culpas. Lo que pasa aquí viene de esferas donde es muy difícil saber quien es quien y por donde tira. La Iglesia Católica, en la ONU, está metida en todo, defendiendo la moral y los valores -o eso dicen que ese es su papel- por tanto, es un poco complicado excluirla o minorizar sus culpas.

Máximo, cuando en el tema de los refugiados, justamente es quien tiene mucho peso, especialmente

Lo que dice el patriarca, es no decir nada. Si es tan fácil poner a todos de acuerdo, por qué no lo hace él si además es sirio, conoce dicha cultura y estará muy acostumbrado a tratar con musulmanes?

Es la Iglesia de siempre, da igual si melquitas, ortodoxos, católicos.... haz lo que digo no lo que hago. No queriendo reconocer la gravedad y dificultad del problema y esperando que otros se lo arreglen, pidiendo y que los demás hagan los milagros. Si los milagros se hacen, luego será gracias a Dios.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2015 at 21:49 ----------




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> El asunto a tratar en el hilo es la invasión (sic); de esto se acusó a la Iglesia católica en el título: las políticas de inmigración dependen de los gobiernos y UE. El asunto de estos refugiados -no es similar a la inmigración masiva- solo supone un asunto menor dentro de un problema mayor y global.



Falso, mentira. Depende de la ONU y esta tiene a ACNUR como departamento especializado, donde está la Iglesia Católica y esta tiene muuuuucho peso.



> Sí, _Acnur _obliga (impone a los Estados), claro que sí, guapísima. De ahí todos los giros que ha dado este _affaire_, la posición europea fue firme, y no elástica, desde el primer instante, ¿no? Psssss, cuánta tontería se lee.



Tontería porque no te conviene.
Es cierto o falso que es Acnur quien decide las normas sobre los refugiados?
Es cierto o es falso que es la ONU, QUIEN LE DIJO A EUROPA QUE PARTE LE TOCA?
Es cierto o es falso que España tiene firmados los acuerdos sobre refugiados que ha decidido Acnur?
Es cierto o es falso que en gran parte de todo lo que sale de Acnur, son decisiones tomadas con el beneplácito o incluso impulsado por la Iglesia Católico, que es miembro.
Es cierto o es falso que la Iglesia Católica es muy escuchada en temas de moral y valores en la ONU y especialmente en Acnur?

Pues hija!!! si todo eso es cierto, que deje de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Orgullo, hija, eso es falta a raudales....



> ¿No habíamos quedado en que fue la presión ciudadana (fruto de la opinión publicada) lo que había obligado a los gobiernos europeos a acoger más refugiados?, ¿por qué se elevan las cifras, entonces?, ¿a cuento de qué tantisima Campaña mediática si era una imposición ineludible, en la que los gobiernos no poseen capacidad de decisión? Ahora va a resultar que es _Acnur_ quien ha impuesto el número de refugiados a nuestros gobiernos, en fin....



Sigue mintiendo :XX::XX::XX:
Jamás he dicho semejante cosa, pero tú miente a gusto, que Satanás ya te tiene guardada una sillita con cojin para que no se te ponga el culo rojito.

LA ONU SUBIÓ LA CIFRA DE REFUGIADOS QUE LE TOCAN A EUROPA después de las últimas avalanchas, si a la ONU le influyó todo lo que se habló ultimamente o no, no lo sé, pero la ONU subió la cifra.

Mira, como la onu (acnur) nos pone cifras
Europa pretende acoger a 160.000 refugiados frente a los 200.000 que le propone a ONU | Diario digital Hispanidad

_Europa pretende acoger a 160.000 refugiados frente a los 200.000 que le propone a ONU_

*ES LO QUE SE ESTÁ DISCUTIENDO DESDE EL PRINCIPIO, LA ONU DA CIFRAS DE LO QUE TIENE QUE ACOGER EUROPA Y EUROPA MIRA COMO REPARTIRLOS, Y LA ONU YA SUBIÓ LA INICIAL POR ESO TODOS HAN SUBIDO

LA ONU DICE LO QUE LE DICE ACNUR, DONDE LA IGLESIA CATÓLICA TIENE MUCHO MUCHO MUCHO PESO, ES MIEMBRO DE ACNUR*



> Y la ONU, que no falte la ONU. Si yo le dijese lo que opino de la ONU, me iba a dar la risa, así que mejor evitarlo.



Yo te digo sin problema lo que opino de la ONU, es una mierda, un grupo de gente que se llena los bolsillos haciendo que hacen cosas y gastando el dinero de otros alegremente, sin interés real en hacer cosas efectivas.

Y por eso, tienen a gente como la que tienen con mucho poder dentro de ciertas partes de la ONU, como Acnur... no te hace falta que te diga a quien, no?

O va a ser que ahora defiendes que la ONU es mala y en cuanto te manden de Roma nos dirás que la ONU es supercalifragilisticoespialidosa, porque te des cuenta que tu Iglesia tiene mucha parte y mucha culpa de lo mal que se hacen las cosas allí? :XX:



> Nota; respecto a su cena. Felicidades, qué alegría me da, si puedo hacerla ganar algo más dígamelo, colaboraré encantada. Aunque, recuerde que le hecho ganar su apuesta con este post, no con el anterior que celebró, ya que en él ni la cité ni me dirigí a usted en ningún momento, doña Ególatra. Ahora sí puede celebrarlo (cuánto infantilismo). Dicho esto, un recordatorio:



si colaboras no tiene gracia. No es ganar -yo no soy católica, no me gusta ganar por ganar- es demostrar que puedo ganar.
Si el perdedor interpretó como yo que era por mi.... .un poco dificil que no sea así 



> El quid de mis respuestas radica en mis motivaciones, éstas; echarme unas risas, provocarla, probarla, diseccionarla, analizarla. Desde esta premisa puedo desdecirme, volver a la casilla de salida y saltarme cualquier regla a mi antojo. Vamos, no me causa ningún conflicto contrariarme en un Foro, ¿a usted sí? Solo es un Foro (el mundo de Alicia). Usted solo es uno de los muchos bichos que habitan ésta, mi granja de hormigas. Mi teatro, mi escenario, mi guión... Cualquier recurso resulta válido para animarla a interpretar su papel, y con ello divertirme a su costa. Usted solo es uno de los muchos personajes que lo habitan, no se crea tan especial, ¿sigue sin etenderlo?



Yo te entiendo perfectamente, ya te lo dije una vez, en los juegos entre adultos, en que nadie sale dañado, si ambos lo pasan bien, cual es el problema? El problema reside en cuando uno está siendo dañado y miente para esconderlo, como le pasó a Verto, que dijo que no le pasaba nada, que lo estaba pasando bien y no era cierto, prueba de que me dijo que estaba poseida y me pasó al ignore. Tú y yo somos adultas, no estamos siendo dañadas y sabemos a que jugamos, lo pasamos bien, cual es el problema? Yo creo que en el fondo, como buena católica, es que tú quieres jugar a dañar y el ver que no dañas es lo que hace que una y otra vez, tengamos que aguantar esta aburrida mantra de intenciones, de que yo oye, me estoy riendo, lo estoy pasando bien, no vayáis a creer que yo estoy sufriendo, bla, bla, bla, bla. 

Lo pasas bien? Yo si
Te hago daño? Tu a mi no.
Pues sigamos si tus respuestas son como las mías.... no hace falta que estés cada tres mensajes dejando esto claro.
Ya ves que yo, cuando tuve dudas de estar dañando a Verto, dejé de contestarle, y fue cuando él me dijo que no, que lo estaba pasando bien, cuando seguí el juego.... Contigo haría lo mismo, ya sé que tú conmigo no, por eso te repites tanto, porque quieres hacer daño, pero yo soy una mujer adulta no una niña, y si me hiciera daño algo, sé inhibirme, dejaría de escribir, pasaría al ignore a esa persona, no la leería, etc.

Y TE RECUERDO QUE TÚ EMPEZASTE ESTO, DIJISTE QUE IBAS A RESPONDER SÓLO PARA JUGAR Y REIRTE, YO ESTOY HACIENDO LO MISMO, JUGAR,R REIRME Y ADEREZARLO CON APUESTAS SOBRE LO QUE PUEDO CONSEGUIR O NO PARA PASARLO MEJOR CONTIGO. TU LO HAS EMPEZADO PORQUE PARECE AHORA QUE PRETENDES CULPARME A MI DE ALGO.

---------- Post added 07-sep-2015 at 21:50 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> El obispo de ahí le está llevando la contraria a los de aquí ::



Esos no van a llevar tajada de la pasta que los gobiernos repartan a quienes acojan refugidos, porque no están aquí y no son propiamente católicos. Tienen autonomía propia. 

---------- Post added 07-sep-2015 at 21:59 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Culpabilizar a la Iglesia de invasión es una sinvergonzada, eso lo ve cualquiera. Acusarla de colaboradora, también absurdo, muy cínico, es como acusar a la Cruz Roja de los campos de palestinos en los diversos países por los que se reparten.



la Iglesia tiene peso importante en ACNUR sí o no?
Acnur es parte de la ONU, que es quien toma decisiones y hace normas y leyes que los Estados acatan sobre refugiados, sí o no?

Cruz roja, es decir, el CIRC, tiene la misma participación que la Iglesia Católica en la ONU y en especial en ACNUR? Pues resulta que no.

Entonces no hagas comparaciones estúpidas sólo para intentar retirar las ascuas de tu sardina, porque te gusta crudita.




> Tengo mis sospechas de para qué se hace esto -lo normal hubiera sido preparar campos de refugiados no lejos de sus países mediante acuerdo con los correspondientes Estados- pero sin pruebas tampoco me voy a desbocar. La cuestión es si van a conseguir su objetivo o, verdaderamente, lo que suceda sea que en los países europeos se genere un movimiento de oposición radical a la colaboración de sus gobiernos -y eso sí que es COLABORACIÓN, a mí sí me gusta recalcar de vez en cuando con mayúsculas, con perdón- con el anglosionismo en los conflictos con que han sembrado Cercano y Medio Oriente.



Sigue echando balones fuera. Libia y Jordania, ha multiplicado un 25% su población, Turquía se calcula que tiene cerca de 2 millones de sirios. 
Qatar, mueve algunos en avión pero financia campos de refugiados a todo trapo creo que en Tunez......
No, si al final va a resultar que nos vais a lanzar el lema católico de siempre, os veremos dentro de 10 años escribiendo:

Y SI NO FUERA POR LA IGLESIA CATÓLICA QUE ATENDIÓ ELLA SOLITA A TODOS LOS REFUGIADOS Y ENCIMA BARATÍSIMA, PORQUE NI LOS MUSULMANES, LOS AYUDARON, ELLAS LES DIO MEDICINAS, ESCUELA, COMIDA Y HASTA LES BUSCÓ TRABAJO.....


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Sep 2015)

se me acumula el trabajo

no hagas hoy lo que puedas dejar pa mañana


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (8 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Falso, mentira. Depende de la ONU y esta tiene a ACNUR como departamento especializado, donde está la Iglesia Católica y esta tiene muuuuucho peso.
> 
> Tontería porque no te conviene.
> Es cierto o falso que es Acnur quien decide las normas sobre los refugiados?
> Es cierto o es falso que es la ONU, QUIEN LE DIJO A EUROPA QUE PARTE LE TOCA?



A lo que se dedica Acnur es a realizar recomendaciones, denuncias, informes, propuestas (no es ninguna novedad, llleva tiempo advirtiéndolo, y ni caso, oiga), lo mismo que la Agencia Europea de Derechos Fundamentales, ni siquiera las resoluciones del Consejo de Europa son vinculantes, señora, no poseen capacidad de imponer nada a los gobiernos si estos no deciden aceptarlas. De esto, de la decisión última, y no de otra cosa, estamos hablando; corresponde a la UE y a los gobiernos, ¿qué parte no se entiende?



> Pues hija!!! si todo eso es cierto, que deje de tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Orgullo, hija, eso es falta a raudales....



Qué necia es usted, señora.



> Jamás he dicho semejante cosa, pero tú miente a gusto, que Satanás ya te tiene guardada una sillita con cojin para que no se te ponga el culo rojito.



Su comprensión lectora es la misma que la de mi prima de tres añitos, ¿dónde escribí que usted lo dijese? Me refería a que esa es la versión que se nos vende, ¿o no lee la prensa?: Refugiados: La presión ciudadana obliga a los Estados a ceder con los refugiados | España | EL PA



> LA ONU SUBIÓ LA CIFRA DE REFUGIADOS QUE LE TOCAN A EUROPA después de las últimas avalanchas, si a la ONU le influyó todo lo que se habló ultimamente o no, no lo sé, pero la ONU subió la cifra.
> 
> Mira, como la onu (acnur) nos pone cifras
> Europa pretende acoger a 160.000 refugiados frente a los 200.000 que le propone a ONU | Diario digital Hispanidad



No grite, no use mayúsculas, la leemos igual.

Sí, pero no impone, se lo he explicado en un párrafo anterior, no maree la perdiz, es muy simple de entender.



> si colaboras no tiene gracia. No es ganar -yo no soy católica, no me gusta ganar por ganar- es demostrar que puedo ganar.
> Si el perdedor interpretó como yo que era por mi.... .un poco dificil que no sea así



¿De qué me habla?



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me parece muy bien, señora. 

Ale, un saludo.


----------



## Pzkpfw (8 Sep 2015)

muy fácil culpar a la Iglesia de la invasión, claro.

se trata de una Neo-Iglesia, así que los anti-católicos NO os hagáis ilusiones... y esto lo digo también por los zio-nancys anglosajonistas que pululan por el foro.

en otros tiempos la Iglesia no podría concebir una invasión de extranjeros enemigos de la Fe.

coged un cenicero o algunos pañuelos, no vayáis a llenar el teclado de bilis.


----------



## BGA (8 Sep 2015)

MariaL

Miente usted más que habla.

Le pediría que argumentara esa afirmación por la cual la Iglesia Catolica tiene "muuucho peso" en ACNUR, oganización en la cual se la "escucha muuuucho". No sé, alguna prueba que avale la concatenación de premisas y conclusiones que hace...

¿O es que es usted muuuuuy impresentable?. Mire, no se ponga nerviosa y asista a su enésimo escarnio público:



> I*GLESIA CATÓLICA ECUATORIANA ROMPE RELACIONES CON ACNUR*





> “Acnur, por su parte, en los últimos años se ha empeñado en ‘tomar contacto’ con organizaciones no gubernamentales con el fin de que se constituyan en agencias ejecutoras de sus programas en todo el país, sin fortalecer las estructuras nacionales existentes, y excluyendo la participación de la sociedad civil y de la Iglesia en las decisiones con el gobierno ecuatoriano”, comunicaron los representantes de la Iglesia Católica en el Ecuador.



IGLESIA CATÓLICA ECUATORIANA ROMPE RELACIONES CON ACNUR » Redes Cristianas



> *El informe Kissinger y el abominable crimen del aborto*



A la Iglesia católica se la escucha mucho pero ¿se la presta alguna atención?



> Por esto el Informe Kissinger se considera la piedra fundacional de la política estratégica estadounidense de promocionar el aborto en todo el mundo. Esta política ha permanecido vigente años y ha sido adoptada por la ONU y otras organizaciones internacionales y organizaciones relacionadas con la ONU: ACNUR, la OMS, UNICEF, el Bando Mundial... La pervivencia de estas políticas en las organizaciones internacionales ha permitido que se mantengan a pesar de que el presidente Bush prohibió financiar con dinero público a organizaciones abortistas que operaran en el extranjero.



Catholic.net - El informe Kissinger y el abominable crimen del aborto



> * Truena la Iglesia Católica contra ACNUR
> 
> Arzobispo pide Naciones Unidas no interferir en las relaciones domínico-haitianas
> Sugiere que el organismo internacional reciba parte de los haitianos que residen en el país*





> * Cardenal López Rodríguez de acuerdo con expulsión ACNUR y sus representantes
> Sep 22, 2014 *





> "Monseñor López Rodríguez definió como una “vergüenza” tenerlos (ACNUR) en el país, porque entiende República Dominicana ha hecho más por Haití que la Unión Europea y la ONU completa."





> *RD (Rep. Dominicana) pedirá a la ONU que retire a ACNUR y a su representante*



Dejando Huellas: Truena la Iglesia CatÃ³lica contra ACNUR



> *El cardenal López Rodríguez llama canallas a los responsables del ACNUR en la República Dominicana*





> «No conseguimos nada más que estén en contra de nosotros. Nosotros hemos hecho más por Haití que todos ellos juntos, Naciones Unidas y todo el mundo, la Unión Europea, yo no tengo ningún reparo en decirlo. Yo como dominicano me siento avergonzado de que existan esas cosas», dijo López Rodríguez en la Iglesia El Buen Pastor.
> 
> La República Dominicana pedirá a Naciones Unidas que retire del país su oficina del Alto Comisionado de las Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados y a su representante* Gonzalo Vargas Llosa*, quien ha criticado al país por fomentar la condición de apátridas de dominicanos descendientes de Haití.



El cardenal López Rodríguez llama canallas a los responsables del ACNUR en la República Dominicana

Bien, en el mundo al nivel en que se mueven La Iglesia Católica y ACNUR, se ven obligados a cooperar y/o a intervenir en asuntos de trascendencia mundial, como espero que usted entienda MariaL, sin que ello suponga en ningún modo una colaboración jerárquica o inspiradora (como USA y Corea del Norte por poner un ejemplo con el que tal vez podrá (?) entender que las políticas internacionales de cualquiera de ellos no son resultado de amigables consejos mutuos ¿No cree?

Eliminada esta primera premisa por ser falsa, ya sabe qué debería hacer con el resto de su discurso si le queda alguna decencia o el menor sentido del ridículo.

Y que mejor manera de terminar haciendo el ridículo que interpretando el papel de RIDÍCULA en su propio espacio virtual (qué personaje se pierde Segismunda si no la contrata para TROLLACULA)



> No, si al final va a resultar que nos vais a *lanzar el lema* católico de siempre, os veremos dentro de 10 años escribiendo:
> 
> [/B]Y SI NO FUERA POR LA IGLESIA CATÓLICA QUE ATENDIÓ ELLA SOLITA A TODOS LOS REFUGIADOS Y ENCIMA BARATÍSIMA, PORQUE NI LOS MUSULMANES, LOS AYUDARON, ELLAS LES DIO MEDICINAS, ESCUELA, COMIDA Y HASTA LES BUSCÓ TRABAJO..... [/B]



La reto a que encuentre un ejemplo (y sus fuentes) de lo que usted llama "lema católico" y su consiguiente refutación.


----------



## MariaL. (8 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> A lo que se dedica Acnur es a realizar recomendaciones, denuncias, informes, propuestas (no es ninguna novedad, llleva tiempo advirtiéndolo, y ni caso, oiga), lo mismo que la Agencia Europea de Derechos Fundamentales, ni siquiera las resoluciones del Consejo de Europa son vinculantes, señora, no poseen capacidad de imponer nada a los gobiernos si estos no deciden aceptarlas. De esto, de la decisión última, y no de otra cosa, estamos hablando; corresponde a la UE y a los gobiernos, ¿qué parte no se entiende?



La agencia de la ONU para los refugiados no es nadie en la ONU, EN TEMAS DE REFUGIADOS :XX::XX::XX:

Pero que tiene que ver el consejo de Europa con la ONU y Acnur, con los refugiados, con lo que estamos hablando?

BGA empieza a hablar de mecánica y física cuántica
Bernaldo mete a CIRC (que es el conjunto de Cruz Roja) intentando equipararla en responsabilidad a Acnur.
Ahora tú con esto.

Sabes como se llama esto? SALIR POR LA TANGENTE DE FORMA TAN TONTA QUE NO DISIMULÁIS.




> Qué necia es usted, señora.



Yo soy la necia y vosotros los que no paráis de meter actores en el medio para quitar importancia a uno de los principales actores: la Iglesia Católica



> Su comprensión lectora es la misma que la de mi prima de tres añitos, ¿dónde escribí que usted lo dijese? Me refería a que esa es la versión que se nos vende, ¿o no lee la prensa?: Refugiados: La presión ciudadana obliga a los Estados a ceder con los refugiados | España | EL PA



Sí, claro , mi comprensión lectora es pésima.
Soy yo la que escribí que la Iglesia enjuició a personas por dar datos científicos y tú la que respondiste diciendo que quien torturó fueron los calvinistas?

Te cuoteo (mensaje tuyo 199):
_"*Sí, Acnur obliga (*impone a los Estados), claro que sí, guapísima. De ahí todos los giros que ha dado este affaire, la posición europea fue firme, y no elástica, desde el primer instante, ¿no? Psssss, cuánta tontería se lee.

¿No habíamos quedado en que fue la presión ciudadana (fruto de la opinión publicada) lo que había obligado a los gobiernos europeos a acoger más refugiados?, ¿por qué se elevan las cifras, entonces?, ¿a cuento de qué tantisima Campaña mediática si era una imposición ineludible, en la que los gobiernos no poseen capacidad de decisión? Ahora va a resultar que es Acnur quien ha impuesto el número de refugiados a nuestros gobiernos, en fin...."

Y la ONU, que no falte la ONU. Si yo le dijese lo que opino de la ONU, me iba a dar la risa, así que mejor evitarlo.

Nota; respecto a su cena._

*Ahora cuéntame que no hablábas conmigo, que ese mensaje no era para mi, que no hablabas de la cena que gané gracias a ti......:XX::XX::XX:
Sigue, sigue mintiendo. Satanas se estará frotando las manos.*



> No grite, no use mayúsculas, la leemos igual.



Tú sé que lees con avidez todos mis mensajes. Pero no seas egoísta, hay más gente que me lee pero cree que escribo demasiado, por tanto, entre la negrita y la letra grande y la mayúscula, puede pasar de leerlo todo. Por qué eres tan creída? 
Debías leer más la netiqueta. Las mayúsculas son gritos cuando todo el mensaje se escribe con mayúsculas y es bueno, resaltar incluso con mayúsculas las partes del texto más importante. Además cambiando tamaños, etc, los textos se hacen más amenos, menos muros de palabras....... 

Ya sé que tu eres bastante mandona, te gusta ir de matrona, pero.... no me vas a dar clase, ya te lo he dicho varias veces, yo uso la netiqueta, tú la Biblia, la biblia te permite mentir pero no escribir en mayúsculas, a mi la netiqueta no me permite mentir pero sí escribir las partes que quiero resaltar con mayúsculas :XX::XX::XX:



> Sí, pero no impone, se lo he explicado en un párrafo anterior, no maree la perdiz, es muy simple de entender.



Claro que no impone, se lo imponen los propios Estados cuando firman las resoluciones.

Si un Estado firma una resolución, se auto obliga a cumplirlo y cuando la ONU DICE LO QUE LE MANDA ACNUR Y ACNUR T DICE QUE HAY QUE HACER CON LOS REFUGIADOS, QUE HAY QUE RECIBIRLOS, QUE HAY QUE AMPARARLOS, QUE NO PUEDES DEVOLVERLOS, QUE A EUROPA LE TOCAN 200.000 QUE...... Y LA IGLESIA CATÓLICA ESTÁ AHÍ EN ACNUR. Luego no puedes decir, que la Iglesia Católica, no tiene la culpa de las cosas que pasan, la Iglesia tiene tanta culpa como los demás actores, pues está ahí poniendo normas y diciendo que hay que hacer y especialmente, con cuantos refugiados se tiene que quedar Europa y aumenta la cifra y ya ves, los Estados cuando Acnur la aumenta, la aumentan, porque lo han firmado.



> ¿De qué me habla?



Te ofreciste a hacer trampas para ayudarme a ganar las apuestas. Por eso te digo, el catolicismo entiendo que hacer trampas es algo que es constante en su historia, todo vale (hasta traer links donde pone que no todo vale pero luego actuar bajo el todo vale, como has hecho tú) pero yo no acepto ganar con trampas, porque para mi no se trata de ganar mis apuestas, si no de demostrar que puedo manejar y cumplir los retos.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 03:27 ----------

[/COLOR]


BGA dijo:


> MariaL
> 
> Miente usted más que habla.
> 
> ...



De verdad no sabes que tú religión es la única religión del mundo que tiene estatuto de Estado en la ONU? No sabes que tú religión es la única del mundo que participa en trabajos y actividades de la ONU dando la visión propia sobre moral y valores? ::

Qué tu Iglesia tiene un puesto en el comite consultivo del comite de ayuda a los refugiados (acnur). Me estás diciendo que quieres que te busque en acnur donde dice que tú iglesia, está ahí, formando parte de todo esto porque tú que tanto te prodigas en defenderla, no sabes que trabajo hace en la ONU? ::

No sabes que tu Iglesia hace declaraciones, elabora propuestas, distribuye documentación..... y hasta tienen inmunidad diplomática sus trabajadores.

Y hombre, todos sabemos que a tu Iglesia le gusta salirse al 100% con la suya. Mira el aborto en España, sigue intentando volver a su prohibición. Y cuando no se sale con la suya, los demás son los malos. YO no te he dicho que se le haga caso en todo, he dado los datos, donde está y no creo que la tengan allí por tenerla ocupada, ni porque lustra tener sentando a un Monseñor en una silla, no crees? Si está allí tiene poder, o no? Tiene influencia, o está de adorno? 
Que no le hacen caso en todo y se cabrea cuando no le hacen caso? Claro, si no fuera así no sería la Iglesia Católica.

*QUE NO LE HAGAN CASO EN UNOS PUNTOS DETERMINADOS NO SIGNIFICA QUE NO TENGA PODER. ES ABSURDO. TIENE PODER POR EL PUESTO QUE OCUPA, TIENE INFLUENCIA POR EL PUESTO QUE OCUPA Y NO LE HACEN CASO EN TODO, PORQUE HAY OTROS PAÍSES TAMBIÉN. QUE NO LE HAGAN CASO AL 100% DE SUS PROPUESTAS Y ELLA SE CABREE POR ELLO, NO ES DEMOSTRACIÓN DE QUE EL MONSEÑOR CORRESPONDIENTE ESTÉ ALLÍ DE ADORNO, O SÍ ::
*


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (8 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> La agencia de la ONU para los refugiados no es nadie en la ONU, EN TEMAS DE REFUGIADOS .
> 
> Pero que tiene que ver el consejo de Europa con la ONU y Acnur, con los refugiados, con lo que estamos hablando?



Aún poseyendo vocación de pedagoga, que no la tengo, me estaría tirando de los pelos debido a su necedad. A ver si así sí; que las mismas recomendaciones, denuncias, informes y propuestas que Acnur, las llevan realizando tanto ONGs, como la Agencia Europea de Derechos Fundamentales, resoluciones del Consejo de Europa... y existen desde hace muchísimo tiempo, sin éxito ninguno, papel mojado todas ellas -incluidas las de Acnur- hasta hace dos días que fue cuando la UE y los gobiernos europeos tomaron la decisión de tomarlas en serio (debido a la presión pública/mediática), la decisión final es de la UE/gobiernos, nadie les impone nada, zoquete.



> Yo soy la necia y vosotros los que no paráis de meter actores en el medio para quitar importancia a uno de los principales actores: la Iglesia Católica



Está usted como una cabra, buena mujer. Qué pena, de verdad...



> Sí, claro , mi comprensión lectora es pésima.
> Soy yo la que escribí que la Iglesia enjuició a personas por dar datos científicos y tú la que respondiste diciendo que quien torturó fueron los calvinistas?



Sigue usted sin exponer la lista de nombres de personas enjuiciadas por su pensamiento científico (sic), no me valen motivos heréticos, datos de su información, porque mucho blablabla, jijiiji, pero rigor cero. La información que yo aporté era a mayores, para desmontar una de las falacias más recurrentes acerca de la Santa Inquisición. Mucho de lo que escribo lo hago para informar a posibles lectores, para desmontar la Leyenda Negra contra la Iglesia y España, ¿hay que explicárselo todo, como si tuviese tres años?

Sí, habíamos quedado en eso, la opinión publicada había quedado en eso, zoquete



> Ahora cuéntame que no hablábas conmigo, que ese mensaje no era para mi, que no hablabas de la cena que gané gracias a ti....
> Sigue, sigue mintiendo. Satanas se estará frotando las manos.



¿Qué tendrá que ver que le responda a usted para qué hable de usted, pedazo de ególatra?, ¿no conoce otra lectura que no sea la literalidad más infantil?



> Tú sé que lees con avidez todos mis mensajes. Pero no seas egoísta, hay más gente que me lee pero cree que escribo demasiado, por tanto, entre la negrita y la letra grande y la mayúscula, puede pasar de leerlo todo. Por qué eres tan creída?



Cuando me decido a leerla, lo hago en diagonal, habitualmente, como el 99% del Foro, salvo que algo me llame especialmente la atención. Vamos, como quien estudia a un bicho sin mucho detenimiento 



> Debías leer más la netiqueta. Las mayúsculas son gritos cuando todo el mensaje se escribe con mayúsculas y es bueno, resaltar incluso con mayúsculas las partes del texto más importante. Además cambiando tamaños, etc, los textos se hacen más amenos, menos muros de palabras......



No sea brasas, señora, ¿a mí qué me cuenta sus manías?



> Ya sé que tu eres bastante mandona, te gusta ir de matrona, pero.... no me vas a dar clase, ya te lo he dicho varias veces, yo uso la netiqueta, tú la Biblia, la biblia te permite mentir pero no escribir en mayúsculas, a mi la netiqueta no me permite mentir pero sí escribir las partes que quiero resaltar con mayúsculas.



Zzzzz...



> Te ofreciste a hacer trampas para ayudarme a ganar las apuestas. Por eso te digo, el catolicismo entiendo que hacer trampas es algo que es constante en su historia, todo vale (hasta traer links donde pone que no todo vale pero luego actuar bajo el todo vale, como has hecho tú) pero yo no acepto ganar con trampas, porque para mi no se trata de ganar mis apuestas, si no de demostrar que puedo manejar y cumplir los retos.



Por tercera vez, a ciertas edades resulta bastante patético abusar de la lectura literal, queda cómo, no sé, algo muy tonto.

Ahora sí, ya me cansé de dejarla en evidencia. 

Fin.


----------



## MariaL. (8 Sep 2015)

UNHCR	Alto Commissariato delle Nazioni Unite per i Rifugiati, Ginevra, Membro del Comitato Esecutivo

Relazioni bilaterali e multilaterali della Santa Sede, aggiornamento 22 ottobre 2009

UNHCR	Alto Commissariato delle Nazioni Unite per i Rifugiati (ACNUR), Ginevra	Membro

http://www.vatican.va/news_services...rpo-diplomatico_internazionali_elenco_it.html

Como ves, tiene un puesto de los 15 que hay... .di tú que está de adorno, venga, dilo!!!! :XX:

---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 04:22 ----------




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Aún poseyendo vocación de pedagoga, que no la tengo, me estaría tirando de los pelos debido a su necedad. A ver si así sí; que las mismas recomendaciones, denuncias, informes y propuestas que Acnur, las llevan realizando tanto ONGs, como la Agencia Europea de Derechos Fundamentales, resoluciones del Consejo de Europa... y existen desde hace muchísimo tiempo, sin éxito ninguno, papel mojado todas ellas -incluidas las de Acnur- hasta hace dos días que fue cuando la UE y los gobiernos europeos tomaron la decisión de tomarlas en serio (debido a la presión pública/mediática), la decisión final es de la UE/gobiernos, nadie les impone nada, zoquete.



Pues Acnur, puede estar orgullosa de si misma, porque sus normas no son papel mojado, son las que rigen en tema de refugiados. Es Acnur quien decide quien es un refugiado y quien no, ella lo ha estipulado y es lo que los países tienen en cuenta para dar asilo o no.

Tiene carta libre para asistir a los refugiados en cualquier país. NO PUEDEN CERRARLE LA PUERTA A ACNUR

Es Acnur quien prohíbe la discriminación, por ejemplo QUE UN PAÍS RECOJA SÓLO CATÓLICOS O SÓLO MUJERES Y NIÑOS O SOLO..........

Es Acnur quien ha decidido que los dependientes siempre puedan unirse al refugiado, aunque no pudieran tener estatuto de tal.

Es Acnur quien obliga a los Estados a tratar a los refugiados garantizándoles lo básico y que no pueden ser tratados peor que cualquier extranjero con residencia legal

Es Acnur quien le dice a los Estados cuando se cumplen las condiciones para no dar algún derecho, como por ejemplo que los refugiados trabajen.

Que no es obligatorio? Claro. Qué son los propios Estados firmantes quienes se obligan? Claro. Acnur no tiene ejercito para obligar a nada a nadie.

*Pero hasta se Acnur quien dice cuantos refugiados tiene que coger Europa Y CUANDO ACNUR SUBE LA CIFRA TODOS LOS PAÍSES EUROPEOS LA SUBEN*

*Pero no te parece curioso que la referencia de todas las legislaciones de los países de nuestros entorno recogen las directrices de Acnur. PUES MENUDO PAPEL MOJADO QUE SE INTRODUCE EN LAS LEGISLACIONES EUROPEAS :XX: *




> Está usted como una cabra, buena mujer. Qué pena, de verdad...



Que sí, que sí. Anda, vete a rezar un poquito para que se me ponga bien la cabeza.



> Sigue usted sin exponer la lista de nombres de personas enjuiciadas por su pensamiento científico (sic), no me valen motivos heréticos, datos de su información, porque mucho blablabla, jijiiji, pero rigor cero. La información que yo aporté era a mayores, para desmontar una de las falacias más recurrentes acerca de la Santa Inquisición. Mucho de lo que escribo lo hago para informar a posibles lectores, para desmontar la Leyenda Negra contra la Iglesia y España, ¿hay que explicárselo todo, como si tuviese tres años?



Y a mi que me importa lo que a ti te valga o lo que no? :XX::XX::XX:
Yo hice una afirmación yeso es lo que vale, tu ego, aquí no vale para nada, cuando das cataqueisis y las futuras ateas te miran extasiadas, les darás ordenes a gusto, pero niña, aquí eres tú la niña y tú misma dijiste dos, en tu mensaje de contestación, Galileo y no me acuerdo quien fue el otro, releete...... :XX:
La info que tú aportaste fue que se te fue la olla, no leíste con detenimiento y empezaste a soltar chorradas



> Sí, habíamos quedado en eso, la opinión publicada había quedado en eso, zoquete
> ¿Qué tendrá que ver que le responda a usted para qué hable de usted, pedazo de ególatra?, ¿no conoce otra lectura que no sea la literalidad más infantil?



Bueno, con lo que te he quoteado, queda claro que te referías a ti y a mi. Hablabas de la cena de la apuesta, por tanto de mi y todo eso que está ahí clarito y por tanto NO CHICA, MIENTES MÁS QUE HABLAS, TÚ Y YO NUNCA HABÍAMOS HABLADO DEL TEMA MUCHO MENOS QUEDAR EN ALGO.
Y ahora pretendes decir, qué escribirme esto: _¿NO HABÍAMOS QUEDADO EN QUE FUE......?_ NO DICES QUE QUEDAMOS TÚ Y YO :XX::XX::XX:




> Cuando me decido a leerla, lo hago en diagonal, habitualmente, como el 99% del Foro, salvo que algo me llame especialmente la atención. Vamos, como quien estudia a un bicho sin mucho detenimiento
> No sea brasas, señora, ¿a mí qué me cuenta sus manías?
> Zzzzz...
> Por tercera vez, a ciertas edades resulta bastante patético abusar de la lectura literal, queda cómo, no sé, algo muy tonto.
> Ahora sí, ya me cansé de dejarla en evidencia.



Lo dices continuamente, que lo harás en diagonal.... y al final me respondes a todo :XX::XX: incluso desglosando por párrafos :bla:


----------



## BGA (8 Sep 2015)

MariaL

Ahórrese sus parrafadas y responda con argumentos a esta acusación: El Vaticano Impone Cuotas de acogida de refugiados a los Estados...

¿por ser miembro junto con otros estados de la lista de abajo?



> Afganistán, Alemania, Algeria, Argentina, Australia, Austria, Azerbaiján, Bangladesh, Bélgica, Benin, Brasil, Bielorusia, Bulgaria, Camerún, Canadá, Chile, China, Chipre, Colombia, Congo, Costa Rica, Côte d'Ivoire, Croacia, Dinamarca, Djibouti, Ecuador, Egipto, Eslovenia, Eslovaquia, España, Estados Unidos de América, Estonia, Etiopía, Filipinas, Finlandia, Francia, Ghana, Grecia, Guinea, Hungría, India, Irán (República Islámica de), Irlanda, Israel, Italia, Japón, Jordania, Kenya, Latvia, Líbano, Lesotho, Luxemburgo, Macedonia (ex República Yugoslava de), Madagascar, Marruecos, México, Montenegro, Mozambique, Namibia, Nicaragua, Nigeria, Noruega, Nueva Zelandia, Pakistán, Países Bajos, Perú, Polonia, Portugal, Reino Unido, República Checa, República de Corea, República de Moldova, República Democrática del Congo, República Unida de Tanzanía, Ruanda, Rumania, Federación Rusa, Santa Sede, Senegal, Serbia, Somalia, Sudáfrica, Sudan, Suecia, Suiza, Tailandia, Togo, Túnez, Turkmenistán, Turquía, Uganda, Venezuela (República Bolivariana de), Yemen, Zambia.



¿Por participar en reuniones y consultas junto a otras organizaciones religiosas con el Alto Comisionado de Acnur?







Ser un miembro entre 15 -¿de qué consejo de Acnur?- la permite acusar al Vaticano de imponer al invasión de Europa... Quiero saber más. No vale que el Pisuerga pase por Valladolid.

Ésto



> *El Alto Comisionado de Naciones Unidas para los Refugiados, Antonio Guterres, ha llamado a repartir al menos 200.000 demandantes de asilo en la Unión Europea, y estimó que todos los países miembros deben estar obligados a participar en el programa. *



No es igual a esto otro...



> *El Papa llama a las parroquias de Europa a acoger refugiados*



Y por último recordarla que la Iglesia católica apuesta por la vida y la dignidad de las personas. ¿Alguna objeción?.

PD: Me debe un respuesta al reto por el cual tiene que demostrar que el "lema católico" llevará a la Iglesia a apuntarse el mérito -dentro de diez años, lustro arriba, lustro abajo- de que otras naciones árabes estén acogiendo refugiados.



> Como ves, tiene un puesto de los 15 que hay...



No lo veo. ¿Es tan amable de ayudarme?



> BGA empieza a hablar de mecánica y física cuántica



Lo dicho, las matáforas son bellotas a sus ojos.


----------



## MariaL. (8 Sep 2015)

HASTA CÁRITAS TUY, QUE SON TAN PROCLIVES A LA AYUDA, SE SUPONE, POR SER CÁRITAS, SON LA PARTE DE LA IGLESIA QUE SE DEDICA A LA CARIDAD Y A CUMPLIR CON LO QUE AQUÍ LOS CATÓLICOS CONSIDERAN BÁSICO EN LA IGLESIA, SE EXTRAÑA DE LA ACTITUD DEL PAPA

Cáritas acepta el "mandato" del Papa a la espera de que se establezcan directrices - Faro de Vigo
_
"Nos tocará dar respuesta en breve, pero *sus palabras nos han cogido a todos desprevenidos* y hoy [por ayer] ya se están produciendo comentarios internos para tratarlo en una reunión que se celebrará en Madrid el día 16. Pero nos llevará tiempo prepararnos", explica su responsable, Ángel Dorrego._

Cáritas acepta el "mandato" del Papa a la espera de que se establezcan directrices - Faro de Vigo

Ahora claro, ya lo digo yo por adelantado. El problema es de la prensa que en un complot judeo-masónico ha tergiversado las palabras de este hombres que en realidad dijo: Todo está bien, como debe ser, para eso estamos, nosotros felices de cumplir con nuestro deber y el Papa, chachi, que otra cosa podía decir?


----------



## BGA (8 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Ahora claro, ya lo digo yo por adelantado. *El problema es de la prensa que en un complot judeo-masónico ha tergiversado las palabras de este hombres* que en realidad dijo: Todo está bien, como debe ser, para eso estamos, nosotros felices de cumplir con nuestro deber y el Papa, chachi, que otra cosa podía decir?



Puesto a insinuar, me quedo con Gila, es gracioso y tierno, justo lo contrario que usted.

Alguien ha matado a alguien - YouTube

...pero siga, tiene "deberes pendientes" con la distinguida audiencia.


----------



## success-borrado (8 Sep 2015)

*Hungarian bishop says pope is wrong about refugees*

Pope Francis’s message Sunday couldn’t have been clearer: With hundreds of thousands of refugees flowing into Europe, Catholics across the continent had a moral duty to help by opening their churches, monasteries and homes as sanctuaries.

On Monday, the church’s spiritual leader for southern Hungary — scene of some of the heaviest migrant flows anywhere in Europe — *had a message just as clear: His Holiness is wrong.*

*“They’re not refugees. This is an invasion,” said Bishop Laszlo Kiss-Rigo, *whose dominion stretches across the southern reaches of this predominantly Catholic nation.* “They come here with cries of ‘Allahu Akbar.’ They want to take over.”*

(...)


No me he leído el hilo entero, a ver si con tiempo estos días puedo, pero, a parte de que el autor está intentando meter el dedo en el ojo cómo gusta de hacer, lo que está claro es que, más allá de valores de uno u otro tipo que el Papa quiera alegar, NO ES ACEPTABLE que se esté al mismo tiempo yendo contra el principio básico de toda criatura: la supervivencia. Metiendo a cientos de miles de extraños en nuestras casas, iglesias, parroquias, comedores, etc, estamos metiendo al enemigo en casa. Esta gente no comparte valores, no comparte cultura, y el ISIS y otros tanto se están frotando las manos.

Aunque la Iglesia no tenga influencia en lo que está pasando, ninguna, sí sería deseable una actitud más militante, cómo en el pasado, frente a estas hordas de infieles cuyo único objetivo es acabar con nosotros:

Prison Planet.com » Video: Muslim “Refugee” Arriving in Europe Makes ‘Cut Throat’ Gesture to TV Camera
Alerta a la policía de fronteras: el Estado Islámico ha robado 3.800 pasaportes sirios en blanco

Los valores cómo la caridad, la igualdad y la solidaridad tienen que quedar relegados a un segundo o tercer plano ante situaciones cómo ésta. Se trata de usar el simple sentido común.
Mientras que aquí se cree en los "derechos humanos", la "fraternidad", la "igualdad" y demás historias, ellos reconocen que se aprovechan de tales valores para infiltrarse más y más aprovechándose de la debilidad occidental.

La Iglesia podría ser más militante y contribuir a levantar la voz frente a los que permiten que la invasión tenga lugar amparados en el buenismo (y nada más), en vez de contribuir a añadirle más progresismo al asunto.


----------



## MariaL. (8 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> MariaL
> Ahórrese sus parrafadas y responda con argumentos a esta acusación: El Vaticano Impone Cuotas de acogida de refugiados a los Estados...



Sí, si lo miras como impone a los españoles que les mantengamos... pero si para ti no me están obligando a mantenerlos, pues no.

Como todo depende de como quieras interpretar la pregunta.......
La ley no me impone no robar..... sólo que si me pillan me voy a la cárcel.

Esos son tus mejores argumentos?



> ¿por ser miembro junto con otros estados de la lista de abajo?



NO!!!! Pôr ser miembro consultivo del comité. No todos los de ahí abajo están en el comité :ouch:



> ¿Por participar en reuniones y consultas junto a otras organizaciones religiosas con el Alto Comisionado de Acnur?



Supongo que te estás haciendo el tonto, no que de verdad, me estás diciendo y te lo crees que es lo mismo formar parte de un consejo que acudir puntualmente, como por ejemplo hizo recientemente Ralston Deffenbaugh, a dar su visión del problema refugiado para contestar a unas preguntas en acnur....

Es lo mismo que se llame al presi de CCOO puntualmente para dar una opinión sobre una ley de trabajo, que CCOO obreras tenga algún diputado en la cámara metido en medio de otros de un partido político, a que CCOO estuviera representada por si misma, con un grupo parlamentario propio e independiente?
ES SU INFLUENCIA LA MISMA, ES SU VALOR EL MISMO, HA TOMADO EN CUALQUIERA DE LAS TRES POSICIONES, LA MISMA PARTE EN EL RESULTADO FINAL?



> Ser un miembro entre 15 -¿de qué consejo de Acnur?- la permite acusar al Vaticano de imponer al invasión de Europa... Quiero saber más. No vale que el Pisuerga pase por Valladolid.



Dices: de qué consejo de Acnur? Te das cuenta que estás defendiendo algo que no sabes ni lo que es, cuyo nombre he puesto en varios mensajes?

*Yo no acuso de nada - no soy católica y además encima soy relativista, fíjate, como para ir yo juzgando, eso os toca a vosotros, Jesús dijo no juzgarás pero pocos somos los que seguimos esas enseñanzas :XX:-, yo sólo digo que cada cual asuma sus responsabilidades y no podéis decir que la Iglesia no tiene ninguna, porque la Iglesia está en el centro del meollo de la cuestión, por tanto, aunque la responsabilidad última es de los Estados, esta tiene mucha responsabilidad en lo que estos decidan *

No es igual a esto otro...



> Y por último recordarla que la Iglesia católica apuesta por la vida y la dignidad de las personas. ¿Alguna objeción?.



Muchas, si es mi vida la que está en juego, personalmente, la vida de los demás........... no me es tan importante. La vida como valor absoluto, es falsa, tan falsa que los propios católicos que así la defienden llevan 23 siglos matando a gustito.



> PD: Me debe un respuesta al reto por el cual tiene que demostrar que el "lema católico" llevará a la Iglesia a apuntarse el mérito -dentro de diez años, lustro arriba, lustro abajo- de que otras naciones árabes estén acogiendo refugiados.



Respuesta? Dentro de 10 años, aquí o en cualquier foro, ya verás, intentaréis llevaros el mérito de todo, como hacéis siempre. Anota la fecha y quedamos.



> No lo veo. ¿Es tan amable de ayudarme?
> 
> Lo dicho, las matáforas son bellotas a sus ojos.



No insultes al lenguaje, primero aprende a hacer metáforas, luego hazlas :XX:
En donde sacaste la lista de países, tienes que tener las organizaciones internas, ahí busca el consejo consultivo.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 09:51 ----------




BGA dijo:


> Puesto a insinuar, me quedo con Gila, es gracioso y tierno, justo lo contrario que usted.
> 
> 
> ...pero siga, tiene "deberes pendientes" con la distinguida audiencia.



:: Yo no insinúo, te lo estoy diciendo directamente.
Yo soy graciosísima, para los que tienen mi mismo sentido del humor. El humor depende de que te guste el estilo y de tu capacidad para entenderlo.


----------



## success-borrado (8 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *¿Qué harían los Reyes Católicos hoy día?*



Levantarse de su tumba, ver el panorama, y volverse al sarcófago rápidamente al comprobar en lo que nos hemos convertido y el panorama desolador que tenemos. 

Tanto esfuerzo para nada.


----------



## Verto (8 Sep 2015)

Existe un aspecto que subyace por debajo de las razones presentadas en este hilo contra la Iglesia, con respecto a los refugiados y al hecho de que al ser de origen mayoritariamente musulman, puedan suponer una amenaza para el orden social en los países de acogida, lo cual es así en cierta medida, independiente de como se posicione cada uno al respecto. El hecho al que me refiero son los miles de refugiados cristianos que también han tenido que huir de la zona por el peligro añadido a la guerra de ser objetivo directo del integrismo islámico. 

Algunos países y organizaciones, especialmente de Europa del este, han declarado su disposición para acoger solo a los refugiados cristianos y con esta referencia me gustaría preguntar a quienes suelen hacer frente contra la Iglesia, en este u otros hilos, si piensan que esta medida sería aceptable para España (acoger solo refugiados cristianos) y qué razones lo justificarían.

De otro lado, relacionado con lo anterior pero abundando más concretamente con el argumento que abre este hilo, tambien le hago una pregunta directa al autor Da Grappla, aunque extensible al resto de participantes:

Cuando se produjo la expulsión de judios y moriscos en España, se les dió la opción de convertirse al cristianismo para no tener que irse. Si hoy determinados países cierran sus fronteras a todo refugiado que no sea cristiano, consecuentemente se estaría produciendo una situación inversamente análoga, donde la conversión supondria la única vía de salvación para esas personas. ¿Cómo se vería entonces que la Iglesia defendiera principalmente la acogida en nuestros países de refugiados cristianos?

Un saludo y buenos días


----------



## BGA (8 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Sí, si lo miras como impone a los españoles que les mantengamos... pero si para ti no me están obligando a mantenerlos, pues no.
> 
> Esto viene de otro hilo en el que usted queda como una mentirosa. Se acuerda de que los trabajadores de un centro concertado ganaron al centro para conservar sus trabajos... cuando fue que el centro y los trabajadores ganaron a otra empresa... y que el éxito de esos trabajadores "que habian ganado al centro concertado" no la merecían mayor consideración que aquellos que no llegaron a conseguir el trabajo...
> 
> ...



*Ahora claro, ya lo digo yo por adelantado. El problema es de la prensa que en un complot judeo-masónico ha tergiversado las palabras* de este hombres que en realidad dijo:

Pues casi mejor que fuera una insinuación (de las muchas con que refuerza sus certezas), porque poner en boca de otros lo que no han dicho pero que según usted acabarán diciendo, se llama difamación... ¿preventiva?

Venga, que las paredes devuelven todas las pelotas....


----------



## MariaL. (8 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Cuando se produjo la expulsión de judios y moriscos en España, se les dió la opción de convertirse al cristianismo para no tener que irse. Si hoy determinados países cierran sus fronteras a todo refugiado que no sea cristiano, consecuentemente se estaría produciendo una situación inversamente análoga, donde la conversión supondria la única vía de salvación para esas personas. ¿Cómo se vería entonces que la Iglesia defendiera principalmente la acogida en nuestros países de refugiados cristianos?
> 
> Un saludo y buenos días



Según la reglamentación de ACNUR no se puede hacer (reglamentación en la que participa la Iglesia Católica, de forma permanente en el comité) pero como todo hay excepciones. Por ejemplo, se podría estudiar si se diera el caso que aceptar dicho asilo, pone en peligro la vida del refugiado, pero aún así en este caso el gobierno del país donde solicitó dicho asilo, está obligado a intentar que lo reciba un tercer país

Es decir, desde ACNUR, si no se quieren coger musulmanes, se podría justificando en una fobia religiosa (que ya está clara que es el Papa quien no da pie a esto) montar centros de refugiados en terceros países, musulmanes por ejemplo. Algo parecido a lo que hace Qatar, que coge a muy pocos, escogidos, pero suelta pasta a tutiplen para que vivan en centros de campaña muy bien dotados, para que nadie pueda criticarles.


----------



## hombredenegro (8 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Tienes que ser una caricatura. Lo pareces al menos.



Si yo soy una caricatura, entonces un inmigrante sudaca y judío que se cree con derecho a contemporizar con ciudadanos europeos que lo son por derecho propio (y no por un "papeles para todos" de un traidor a su Patria) y decidir quien debe ser acogido o no en Europa... ¿qué es?.



> En persona ni te atreverías, o pagarías el error bastante caro, así que tus faltas de respeto se quedan en letritas, bits en la pantalla.
> 
> Continúa combatiendo al Sionismo desde tu escritorio, Cruzado del Teclado, que estás hecho un Templario de la Banda Ancha
> 
> Recuerda, fuera hay otro mundo, uno de verdad, donde hablar no tiene por qué ser gratis.



Ya estamos apelando a la violencia física. Ya he comentado muchas veces que soy un hombre tranquilo y que por desgracia el Señor no me ha dado las aptitudes físicas para liarme a mamporros con gente violenta.

Por eso creo en un Estado fuerte que me defienda de gorilas judeo-marxistas-musulmanes y que lo haga por mi raza, cultura y religión y no en función de mi dinero, que es lo que desean los perjuros liberales.

Yo hago desde mi teclado lo que puedo, igual que tu. No tengo noticias de que estés en Alemania prendiendo fuego a algún albergue o en Hungría vigilando las fronteras.

Según veo, has perdido la simpatía de la gente de orden del hilo, que ya te va calando. Me alegro de que mis avisos hayan servido para algo.

Tu ya sabes: si no te sientes muy estimado aquí tienes la puerta abierta para volver a tu selva tropical o para irte a tu Tierra Prometida, donde te pondrán una paguita y te buscarán un trabajo nada mas llegar, todo pagado con dinero expoliado a los ciudadanos europeos y norteamericanos. Igual tienes edad para servir en el Tzáhal y desfogar tus tics violentos tiroteando a algún niño cristiano-palestino.


----------



## MariaL. (8 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> *Ahora claro, ya lo digo yo por adelantado. El problema es de la prensa que en un complot judeo-masónico ha tergiversado las palabras* de este hombres que en realidad dijo:
> 
> Pues casi mejor que fuera una insinuación (de las muchas con que refuerza sus certezas), porque poner en boca de otros lo que no han dicho pero que según usted acabarán diciendo, se llama difamación... ¿preventiva?
> 
> Venga, que las paredes devuelven todas las pelotas....



Por qué de repente os da la neura de contestar de forma que toda vuestra respuesta no aparece en el quote?

Si, me acuerdo en la conversación yo defendía que la Iglesia defendía su bolsillo, los padres su comodidad y los trabajadores su puesto de trabajo. Ningún trabajador debe ser mejor que otro, por tanto si un puesto de trabajo se cierra para abrir otro, ambos trabajadores para mi tienen la misma consideración y el mismo derecho, no me considero dios para decidir qué trabajador tendrá el trabajo, el que ya lo tenía o el nuevo empleado de la nueva empresa.

Explica que tiene que ver con esto? Te das cuenta, que metes cosas inconexas? la mecánica cuántica, ahora esto... y luego lo llamas metáforas 

Yo no te tengo que decir nada porque ahora quieras imitar los estilos autoritarios de Adriadna,. Para mi, en vista de vuestro comportamiento, vuestra ignorancia y vuestras capacidades sin autocrítica, yo estoy como Adriadna, divirtiéndome. NIEGAS QUE LA IGLESIA CATÓLICA ES MIEMBRO PERMANENTE DE ACNUR? 

Sabes que estás haciendo? Eres tan vago, que no tienes ni idea de lo que hablo y ni te molestas en buscarlo para poder responder* DEMOSTRANDO ASÍ QUE ESTÁS DEFENDIENDO ALGO SÓLO POR HACERLO, SÓLO POR TU SESGO RELIGIOSO QUE TE OBLIGA*
Y bueno, a mi me interesa que sigas defendiendo de esta manera, para que se vea tu sesgo.

Además, estás desesperado para hacer como Aznar, necesitas que te dé la lista de componentes para decir: *LOS OTROS SON PEORES...... ES DECIR, RECONOCER QUE TU IGLESIA NO HACE LAS COSAS BIEN PERO NO HAY QUE CRITICARLA PORQUE HAY OTROS QUE SEGÚN TÚ LO HARÁN PEOR *
Ya lo dije en este hilo y algún forero más también se ha percatado que vuestra defensa no existe, vuestra defensa se basa en decir que otros lo hacen peor, son más malos, etc.

No paráis de juzgar :XX::XX:

*YO SOY RELATIVISTA, TÚ ESTÁS RELATIVIZANDO A LA IGLESIA, SUS VALORES, SUS CAPACIDADES, SU PODER..... QUIEN ES EL PELIGROSO? TÚ QUE DEBES COMBATIR EL RELATIVISMO LLEVAS EN TODO EL HILO RELATIVIZANDO...... *

Si no sabes distinguir entre insinuar algo y decir algo.... que se puede esperar, cuando hablas de religión es que haces copia y pega para darte de inteligente o es que tu cerebro funciona según la parte que uses?

Ahora resulta que apostar por lo que otro va a decir antes de que lo diga, es difamación :XX::XX::XX: Especular es difamar :XX::XX::XX:
Pobres los pobres que dependan de estos pobres!!!!


----------



## BGA (8 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Por qué de repente os da la neura de contestar de forma que toda vuestra respuesta no aparece en el quote?
> 
> Si, me acuerdo en la conversación yo defendía que la Iglesia defendía su bolsillo, los padres su comodidad y los trabajadores su puesto de trabajo. Ningún trabajador debe ser mejor que otro, por tanto si un puesto de trabajo se cierra para abrir otro, ambos trabajadores para mi tienen la misma consideración y el mismo derecho, no me considero dios para decidir qué trabajador tendrá el trabajo, el que ya lo tenía o el nuevo empleado de la nueva empresa.
> 
> ...



Si. Especular con la fama de otro por algo que aún no ha hecho, es difamar... en diferido.... ¿Le suena?

Y sí, pobres de los pobres que dependan se su pobre honestidad....


----------



## Verto (8 Sep 2015)

Por lo que veo en los quotes que hacéis, la tarántula sigue tejiendo redes para cazar a quienes considera presas con las que saciar el inagotable apetito de su ego. No se como aún os quedan ganas de argumentar con un personaje tan relativista, que su brújula tan pronto marca el norte en Islandia como en Tierra de fuego o Estambul, según le convenga... Así no hay manera oiga :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Sep 2015)

Aquí siguen, intentando convencerse a sí mismos más que a mí de lo que he dicho.

Menudo owned el del obispo húngaro. ¿Será un obispo judío? ¿Un anticatólico? Cómanselo con gulasch pa poder digerirlo mejor

Con gente como este obispo de Hungría, aquel de México que decía que los mexicanos tienen el derecho a armarse y responder violentamente al narco y al gobierno corrupto...Voy a precisar el título del hilo; Iglesia Católica de España = Invasión

Vamos pa las 25 páginas ya


----------



## Verto (8 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Aquí siguen, intentando convencerse a sí mismos más que a mí de lo que he dicho.
> 
> Menudo owned el del obispo húngaro. ¿Será un obispo judío? ¿Un anticatólico? Cómanselo con gulasch pa poder digerirlo mejor
> 
> ...



A Ud no le vamos a convencer de nada, sabe de sobra desde el minuto cero que su argumento es una falacia y que ese hecho es el que motiva la controversia. Por eso abrió el hilo en los terminos que lo hizo, para sembrar zizaña. Por eso ha quedado ampliamente rebatido a lo largo del mismo, para evidenciar su verdadero interés. Y por eso hace páginas que se dedica trolear sin responder ni presentar razones, porque carece de ellas. No insista que no cuela.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Sep 2015)

*Dando la nota para bien*


*#Caso 5: Obispo húngaro Laszlo Kiss-Rigo*



*Obispo húngaro dice que el Papa se equivoca sobre los refugiados*



> *No son refugiados. Esto es una invasión. Vienen gritando Allahu Akbar. Quieren tomar el control*





> *Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el primer ministro. El Papa no conoce la situación*






Con estas palabras yo creo que es momento de empezar a matizar y a reorientar lo que están diciendo, dejarse de pendejadas de que si anticatólico que si tal que si cual.

O eso, o emprender la retirada discretamente del hilo


----------



## success-borrado (8 Sep 2015)

El Papa anuncia que la anulación matrimonial será gratuita
_El Papa anuncia que las anulaciones de matrimonios católicos serán gratuitas. Francisco simplifica el procedimiento para hacerlo más rápido y accesible._

Más progresismo.


----------



## BGA (8 Sep 2015)

Por diferentes medios, se empiezan a oír voces de alarma que advierten de la llegada de guerrilleros musulmanes entre los refugiados. Incluso medios católicos se están planteando este problema a la espera de algún comunicado oficial.

Veremos en qué queda todo ésto. Los acontecimientos se precipitan a una velocidad de vértigo y es de esperar reacciones por parte de las autoridades...

Quedamos a la espera.

La "marcha marrón" sobre el Sahara Español fue un movimiento de masas imposible de parar sin mucha sangre y posterior escarnio internacional contra las autoridades españolas de haberse producido la legítima defensa de la frontera. La osadía del reino alauí solo pudo producirse a sabiendas del apoyo de potencias capaces de torcer la voluntad internacional y ponerla en contra de España a causa del ejercicio de su derecho de protección territorial.

Hoy está ocurriendo lo mismo pero a escala continental y focalizar la atención en quien se hace cargo de las consecuencias de una causa sobre la que no tiene ningún control -y no porque no lo haya intentado-, es falaz, hipócrita y cínico... "virtudes" las cuales han sido vertidas ampliamente en este hilo por los enemigos de la Iglesia Católica.

Las acusaciones hay que probarlas a menos que se considere que la actuación del gobierno de España en aquella maniobra de Hasan II pueda ser considera una traición evitable y/o que fuera movido por motivos humanitarios. El resultado fue la vergüenza de España a cambio de no pasas a la historia como un gobierno genocida. Todos conocemos qué países pueden permitirse según que lujos y desprecios a la comunidad internacional y ninguno es el nuestro... por desgracia.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> le hago una pregunta directa al autor Da Grappla, aunque extensible al resto de participantes:
> 
> Cuando se produjo la expulsión de judios y moriscos en España, se les dió la opción de convertirse al cristianismo para no tener que irse. Si hoy determinados países cierran sus fronteras a todo refugiado que no sea cristiano, consecuentemente se estaría produciendo una situación inversamente análoga, donde la conversión supondria la única vía de salvación para esas personas. ¿Cómo se vería entonces que la Iglesia defendiera principalmente la acogida en nuestros países de refugiados cristianos?



no entiendo muy bien la pregunta, no sé si se quiere plantear que muchos de ellos digan que Alemania o España bien valen una misa y de paso se nos cuelen bajo la puertita unos cuantos cristianos nuevos

los muslimes tienen sus propias instituciones de caridad, a diferencia de los judíos y cristianos no dan nada a los que no sean de los suyos y hay paises musulmanes con la capacidad de sobra para atenderles.

la iglesia debería de haber empezado a acoger o fomentar la acogida de los árabes o armenios cristianos (alguno queda) en los lugares donde tenga influencia, no lanzarse a ser más progre que nadie y colaborar en una invasión islámica de Europa como si con Cáritas no fuese suficiente

Ahorita, los cristianos árabes son muy negociantes, emprendedores, con moral intra grupo y extra grupo mirando siempre para lo suyo. Ojito porque si no les gustan los judíos, con los sirios, libaneses o armenios van a flipar

Nos llevamos muy bien con ellos por cierto, las diásporas unen a gentes dispares.

P.D: esta dirección del debate tendría más sentido ahorita que ya autoridades eclesiásticas coinciden en mi diagnóstico



hombredenegro dijo:


> Si yo soy una caricatura, entonces un inmigrante sudaca y judío que se cree con derecho a contemporizar con ciudadanos europeos que lo son por derecho propio (y no por un "papeles para todos" de un traidor a su Patria) y decidir quien debe ser acogido o no en Europa... ¿qué es?.



Cuatro abuelos españoles, no haber conquistado Marruecos. Jódete.




hombredenegro dijo:


> Ya estamos apelando a la violencia física. Ya he comentado muchas veces que soy un hombre tranquilo y que por desgracia el Señor no me ha dado las aptitudes físicas para liarme a mamporros con gente violenta.



Tú te niegas la actitud para tener aptitud




hombredenegro dijo:


> Por eso creo en un Estado fuerte que me defienda de gorilas judeo-marxistas-musulmanes y que lo haga por mi raza, cultura y religión y no en función de mi dinero, que es lo que desean los perjuros liberales.



El Estado no te va a defender de nada si no empiezas por defenderte tú. Si te hace falta te lo explico luego y hasta tú podrás entenderlo




hombredenegro dijo:


> Yo hago desde mi teclado lo que puedo, igual que tu. No tengo noticias de que estés en Alemania prendiendo fuego a algún albergue o en Hungría vigilando las fronteras.



Lógico, estoy en España. Eso sí, ya he puesto a par de moros en su sitio sin reparos ni complejos. Luego lo pienso y me siento que me la estoy jugando legalmente 




hombredenegro dijo:


> Según veo, has perdido la simpatía de la gente de orden del hilo, que ya te va calando. Me alegro de que mis avisos hayan servido para algo.



No se puede perder lo que no se tuvo nunca. Llamarme gilipollas, ignorante, mentiroso, falaz, estúpido, payaso y todo eso no es por tus méritos sino por los míos. No te creas tan importante. 



hombredenegro dijo:


> Tu ya sabes: si no te sientes muy estimado aquí tienes la puerta abierta para volver a tu selva tropical o para irte a tu Tierra Prometida, donde te pondrán una paguita y te buscarán un trabajo nada mas llegar, todo pagado con dinero expoliado a los ciudadanos europeos y norteamericanos. Igual tienes edad para servir en el Tzáhal y desfogar tus tics violentos tiroteando a algún niño cristiano-palestino.




Mi selva tropical era España hasta 1898 en los papeles y en las leyes y siguió siendo España y aún continúa en muchos corazones. Los antipatriotas racistas y aznarianos como tú son los que rechazan la continuidad española de muchas zonas y hacen imposible un futuro estrechamiento de las relaciones trasatlánticas

Lo normal es que no empiece ninguna pelea quitando días que estoy deseando que alguien me dé la excusa

Los ancianos, animalitos, viejitos y mujeres son seres indefensos a los que no hay que hacer daño. Los niños también.

Déjalo compadre, que te me pones perretosa y eres pendejúo ya. Vamos a llevarnos bien



success dijo:


> El Papa anuncia que la anulación matrimonial será gratuita
> _El Papa anuncia que las anulaciones de matrimonios católicos serán gratuitas. Francisco simplifica el procedimiento para hacerlo más rápido y accesible._
> 
> Más progresismo.



en esto no me meto, ahí es una cuestión que sólo atañe a los católicos. No sé si es progresista o regresista. No sé qué condiciones se tienen que dar aunque sean gratuitos los trámites. Pueden ser, seguramente lo serán, muy exigentes.


----------



## success-borrado (8 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> en esto no me meto, ahí es una cuestión que sólo atañe a los católicos. No sé si es progresista o regresista. No sé qué condiciones se tienen que dar aunque sean gratuitos los trámites. Pueden ser, seguramente lo serán, muy exigentes.



Pues ya lo dice el artículo, se simplifica todo, incluído el proceso.

Cuando pones facilidades para algo, generas efecto llamada. Das subvenciones para pobres, generas pobres; das papeles, generas inmigrantes; das paguitas, generas paguiteros...

Cuando facilitas la anulación matrimonial, lo único que provocas es que más gente acuda a ella para _rescindir_ un sacramento. No había necesidad ninguna.

Pero bueno, no es el tema del hilo.


----------



## Kinton (8 Sep 2015)

Lo que me ha alucinado de este Papa en el tema de los refugiados es que ha pedido a las parroquias que acojan al máximo de personas que puedan. Hasta ahí no me ha llamado mucho la atención, porque lleva siendo una tónica del catolicismo desde hace un tiempo. La cosa es que al decirlo nombró única y exclusivamente a *Europa.* En Occidente no sólo hay católicos en la Europa Occidental; también los hay en Estados Unidos, Canadá y Latinoamérica. Esto me ha parecido demasiado raro e inquietante.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 14:15 ----------

También he visto que la Iglesia podría acoger a bastantes más refugiados aparte de los que acogeran los ciudadanos y el Estado;

*La Iglesia española podría acoger a 100.000 refugiados para cumplir la orden del Papa*


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Por diferentes medios, se empiezan a oír voces de alarma que advierten de la llegada de guerrilleros musulmanes entre los refugiados. Incluso medios católicos se están planteando este problema a la espera de algún comunicado oficial.
> 
> Veremos en qué queda todo ésto. Los acontecimientos se precipitan a una velocidad de vértigo y es de esperar reacciones por parte de las autoridades...
> 
> ...



la marcha verde fue una traición interna de Arias Navarro y su ex Majestad Bubónica



success dijo:


> Pues ya lo dice el artículo, se simplifica todo, incluído el proceso.
> 
> Cuando pones facilidades para algo, generas efecto llamada. Das subvenciones para pobres, generas pobres; das papeles, generas inmigrantes; das paguitas, generas paguiteros...
> 
> ...



pues no lo sé, ya digo que eso sí es un tema exclusivo de los católicos

mi opinión sobre el divorcio es que es el peor mal del planeta. Sin exageraciones lo digo.


----------



## BGA (8 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *la marcha verde fue una traición interna de Arias Navarro y su ex Majestad Bubónica*



Claro, claro, vocación de traidores sin más:



> Mucho se ha escrito y comentado sobre el papel de EEUU en la preparación de la Marcha Verde. Sobre todo, se personifica en la figura de *Henry Kissinger,* secretario de Estado norteamericano. El 15 de octubre de 1974 se entrevistó en Rabat con Hassan II, aunque no trascendió el contenido de la conversación sí que se supieron las advertencias a la Casa Blanca: *“Temo mucho que tengamos que enfrentarnos a una nueva crisis. Los marroquíes tienen un aire muy decidido”*. El 21 de agosto, *Kissinger, desde Jerusalén,* envió un telegrama desde la Embajada de EEUU en Beirut y dirigido a Rabat. *“Laissa podrá andar perfectamente dentro de dos meses. Él la ayudará en todo”.* Este telegrama fue reproducido por la prensa internacional de la época y jamás fue desmentido. Supuestamente, Laissa sería la Marcha Verde *y ese “él”, los Estados Unidos.* Aunque algunos historiadores, como el norteamericano Charles Powell, ponen en duda la participación directa de EEUU en la Marcha Verde, en los últimos años, el portal Wikilieaks ha sacado a la luz nuevos datos. *En ellos se pone de manifiesto la complicidad entre Marruecos y EEUU, así como el traspaso progresivo de armas desde principios de los años 70. Del mismo modo, los diplomáticos estadounidenses desconfiaban plenamente de España y, sobre todo, de la independencia del Sahara*.



Fuente: No se encontrÃ³ la pÃ¡gina | POR UN SAHARA LIBRE


----------



## Verto (8 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> no entiendo muy bien la pregunta, no sé si se quiere plantear que muchos de ellos digan que Alemania o España bien valen una misa y de paso se nos cuelen bajo la puertita unos cuantos cristianos nuevos
> 
> los muslimes tienen sus propias instituciones de caridad, a diferencia de los judíos y cristianos no dan nada a los que no sean de los suyos y hay paises musulmanes con la capacidad de sobra para atenderles.
> 
> ...



La pregunta es sencilla ¿Qué le parece a Ud que en determinados países se esté proponiendo la acogida solo de los cristianas que huyen del conflicto?

Y se la hago porque desde el inicio del mismo, la Iglesia ha mostrado siempre una especial preocupación por los cristianos perseguidos, sin por ello dejar de hacer llamamientos por la paz, el diálogo y el fin de las hostilidades, hasta el punto de que el propio Francisco haya clamado en numerosas ocasiones por una intervención internacional en ese sentido. 

Desafortunadamente la comunidad internacional y los protagonistas locales han hecho caso omiso a estos llamamientos y otros que se han producido desde diversos frentes, y hoy nos encontramos con un éxodo masivo de refugiados de toda condición, que necesita ayuda. Así, la Iglesia no puede abstraerse de su deber de acoger al necesitado y, pese a que es evidente que entre esos miles de refugiados pueden esconderse elementos peligrosos y que en todo caso dicha avalancha puede suponer un peligro para el orden social en los países de acogida, manifiesta la obligación cristiana de cumplir con las obras de misericordia que le son propias pese al peligro. Otra cosa sería pecar de cinismo hipócrita.

En resumidas cuentas, la Iglesia no ha generado el conflicto; ha hecho lo que está en su mano por detenerlo; lleva ocupándose de las víctimas y refugiados en la zona desde hace tiempo con especial atención a la comunidad cristiana; como cualquier otra institución social, se ve ahora desbordada por una avalancha humana de refugiados que no ha generado, que ha tratado de evitar y que pese a todo huyen hacia Europa y por ello, desde la moral cristiana, propone la acogida temporal y ordenada hasta que se solucione el conflicto, al tiempo que sigue abogando internacionalmente por el fin de la guerra y la pronta vuelta a casa de los refugiados. Todo ello son hechos constatables y demostrables durante estos años de conflicto, los archivos y hemerotecas dan fe de ello. Por eso, pretender decir ahora que la Iglesia es responsable de una invasión en Europa, es cuanto menos falaz y carente de toda lógica, pues los hechos son pertinaces pese a todos sus empeños en querer emplear las declaraciones de ese Obispo Húngaro como argumento para dar validez a su exposición. Lo que dice ese Obispo tan solo es la consecuencia lógica de la realidad que ha estado tratando de evitar la propia Iglesia, algo que también reflejan países como Polonia, República Checa, Letonia, Lituania, Eslovaquia y Estonia que se niegan a acoger a otra clase de refugiados que no sean los cristianos. De ahí también mi pregunta.

En otro orden de cosas y para su conocimiento le diré que, personalmente no tengo nada en contra del pueblo judio, de hecho una rama de mi propia familia es descendiente de judios conversos por tanto, no trate de asimilarme como partidario del antisemitismo por que se equivoca de camino. Por ahí no van los tiros. No obstante también soy consciente de la influencia y el papel de primer orden que determinados judios u organizaciones judias (aunque no sean los únicos) tienen en las políticas y en la economía internacional, que está propiciando en buena medida este y otros conflictos en pos de un supuesto nuevo orden mundial, y por eso le he remitido en varias ocasiones a temas como el de la usura o la herética pravedad que motivó la expulsión de estos en España en el S. XV y la postura de la Iglesia con respecto a aquel y este conflicto.

Es cierto que siempre ha existido una cierta animadversión del mundo católico con respecto al judio y que esto ha traído no pocos problemas y desencuentros en la historia común de ambas comunidades, pero a nivel personal y desde un orden más teológico le diría que, creo que Dios no sería Dios si no supiese desde antes incluso de la Creación que iba a ocurrir, y pese a todo insistió en crear la más bella historia de Amor jamas vivida que da origen a su pueblo y al mio. Hoy celebramos los católicos el nacimiento de una humilde mujer judia a quién veneramos por ser la Madre de Dios y Madre de nuestra Iglesia. Baste con eso apagar cualquier posible sospecha en Ud de antisemitismo por mi parte. Ya hemos andado lo suficiente como para saber distinguir entre el pueblo común y los corruptos que en todo pueblo existen, aunque los vuestros sean más abundantes y sagaces que los nuestros...

Esto último era broma.

Un saludo


----------



## Kinton (8 Sep 2015)

Lo de acojer a la gente sólo en Europa lo ha vuelto a largar hoy en el twitter;

Que cada parroquia y comunidad religiosa de Europa acoja a una familia de refugiados. #Jubileo #refugeeswelcome


----------



## success-borrado (8 Sep 2015)

La Iglesia española podría acoger a 100.000 refugiados para cumplir la orden del Papa


----------



## MariaL. (8 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Si. Especular con la fama de otro por algo que aún no ha hecho, es difamar... en diferido.... ¿Le suena?
> 
> Y sí, pobres de los pobres que dependan se su pobre honestidad....



No respondes porque siempre llegado un punto de la conversación, empiezas a responder de forma que al citar, no se quotea todo lo que has escrito...
Tampoco explicas que tiene que ver con el tema, la vieja conversación que recuerdas, aunque a lo mejor me has respondido metaforicamente, porque después de la mecánica cuántica y querer pasar eso por una metáfora, igual esto es una respuesta: _Que sí, que bellotas ve donde solo hay flores...._

Pero en cambio me traes una conversación que hablamos donde TÚ DEJASTE DE RESPONDER. Pretendiendo retormarla en este hilo, saliendo del tema y volviendo atrás, pues cuando lleguemos al mismo punto, dejarás el tema otra vez. Pretendes vencer una lucha dialécita aburriendo? pues sí, es buena estrategia, seguro que vences, si tu orgullo te lo permite, por mi genial :XX::XX::XX: cristianitos ellos, sólo se gana por aburrimiento o mintiendo, no?!!!! Y que alguien diera su vida, para finalmente tener esto.....

Del resto ya te lo dije. Estoy divirtiéndome, es lo que tiene empezar a tratar a la gente como la estáis tratando.......... al final le pides ayuda y resulta que no está para ayudar, está para divertirse. Es más, ya te he ayudado bastante, en la misma página (vete a historial y la encuentras) de donde sacaste los países firmantes, busca la estructura de la organización y allí tienes el comité y sus miembros. No sabes buscar la organización pero sí encontraste los países? 

TODO ESTE HILO ES UN PUÑADO DE CATÓLICOS RELATIVIZANDO, LOS DEMÁS PEOR, LOS DEMÁS MÁS, NO ES PARA TANTO, NO HAY TANTO PODER, ESTAR EN UN CONSEJO ES LO MISMO QUE ESTAR EN UNA ALDEA PERDIDA DEL CONGO, ETC.

Y definitivamente, ya tengo claro que intentas hacerte el listo, no lo eres

---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 17:17 ----------




Verto dijo:


> No se como aún os quedan ganas de argumentar con un personaje tan relativista,



*Porque conmigo estáis más cómodos que con Dios. Yo soy relativista, vosotros relativizais, por tanto tenéis más en común conmigo que con un ser absoluto como es un Dios*.

---------- Post added 08-sep-2015 at 17:21 ----------

Repito los enlaces que según BGA no he puesto:

UNHCR	Alto Commissariato delle Nazioni Unite per i Rifugiati, Ginevra, Membro del Comitato Esecutivo
Relazioni bilaterali e multilaterali della Santa Sede, aggiornamento 22 ottobre 2009
UNHCR	Alto Commissariato delle Nazioni Unite per i Rifugiati (ACNUR), Ginevra	Membro
http://www.vatican.va/news_services...rpo-diplomatico_internazionali_elenco_it.html


Y repito la vergüenza de los católicos de foro, que siempre esconden la Iglesia tras las faldas de Cáritas y hoy Cáritas NO TOCA

HASTA CÁRITAS TUY, QUE SON TAN PROCLIVES A LA AYUDA, SE SUPONE, POR SER CÁRITAS, SON LA PARTE DE LA IGLESIA QUE SE DEDICA A LA CARIDAD Y A CUMPLIR CON LO QUE AQUÍ LOS CATÓLICOS CONSIDERAN BÁSICO EN LA IGLESIA, SE EXTRAÑA DE LA ACTITUD DEL PAPA

Cáritas acepta el "mandato" del Papa a la espera de que se establezcan directrices - Faro de Vigo

"Nos tocará dar respuesta en breve, pero sus palabras nos han cogido a todos desprevenidos y hoy [por ayer] ya se están produciendo comentarios internos para tratarlo en una reunión que se celebrará en Madrid el día 16. Pero nos llevará tiempo prepararnos", explica su responsable, Ángel Dorrego.

Cáritas acepta el "mandato" del Papa a la espera de que se establezcan directrices - Faro de Vigo

Ahora claro, ya lo digo yo por adelantado. El problema es de la prensa que en un complot judeo-masónico ha tergiversado las palabras de este hombres que en realidad dijo: Todo está bien, como debe ser, para eso estamos, nosotros felices de cumplir con nuestro deber y el Papa, chachi, que otra cosa podía decir?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Sep 2015)

Llegamos a las 25 paginitas...¿por qué será?




BGA dijo:


> Claro, claro, vocación de traidores sin más:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: No se encontrÃ³ la pÃ¡gina | POR UN SAHARA LIBRE



*traición.*


> (Del lat. traditĭo, -ōnis).
> 
> 1. f. Falta que se comete quebrantando la fidelidad o lealtad que se debe guardar o tener.
> 
> ...





Verto dijo:


> La pregunta es sencilla ¿Qué le parece a Ud que en determinados países se esté proponiendo la acogida solo de los cristianas que huyen del conflicto?



Me quedo sólo con la pregunta y obvio la hábil y bien tejida justificación-recule-por-partes

Cuando no sabía de qué iba el tema este de los supuestos refugiados, me parecía mal porque si se trata de ayudar a alguien no creo en discriminar nada. Al final somos cachos de carne que sufren con lo mismo, seamos de un club religoso o de otro.

En cuanto me puse a indagar, a ver que son todo tíos en edad cuartelera, no me quedó más que aplaudir a los eslovacos que dijeron que o cristianos o nada.
Ojo, refugiados de verdad. Los tíos de 20 años que los acoja Juan Manuel de Prada en su casa, y se tomen el té hablando de ese León de Damasco por el que no quieren pelear.

Ahora si tiene la bondad, comente usted o alguno de ustedes que se thankean en pandillita cada vez que alguien se mete conmigo


----------



## hombredenegro (8 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Cuatro abuelos españoles, no haber conquistado Marruecos. Jódete.



Cubano huído como rata cobarde... tenía que haberlo sospechado. Un negrito guineano también puede tener 4 abuelos con DNI español y eso no me dice nada. A saber que mezcla de sangres hay en tí, sumado a la probable contaminación con la subcultura de loas y santería de la isla. 



> El Estado no te va a defender de nada si no empiezas por defenderte tú. Si te hace falta te lo explico luego y hasta tú podrás entenderlo



Claro, esa consigna liberal leída dentro de una galleta de la suerte me la va a decir uno que huyó del marxismo a envenenar otras culturas sin quedarse en su isla a enfrentarse a él, como otros héroes que allí resisten.

Ahora me dirás que te fuiste para "mejorar tu vida", como si lo viera. Cada cual busca consuelo como puede.



> Lógico, estoy en España. Eso sí, ya he puesto a par de moros en su sitio sin reparos ni complejos. Luego lo pienso y me siento que me la estoy jugando legalmente



Grandes películas de ayer y de hoy.



> No se puede perder lo que no se tuvo nunca. Llamarme gilipollas, ignorante, mentiroso, falaz, estúpido, payaso y todo eso no es por tus méritos sino por los míos. No te creas tan importante.
> 
> 
> Mi selva tropical era España hasta 1898 en los papeles y en las leyes y siguió siendo España y aún continúa en muchos corazones. Los antipatriotas racistas y aznarianos como tú son los que rechazan la continuidad española de muchas zonas y hacen imposible un futuro estrechamiento de las relaciones trasatlánticas
> ...



No he entendido nada. Has juntado muchas palabras y la sintaxis parece correcta, pero no tiene ningún contenido semántico la retahila que has hilvanado.



> Déjalo compadre, que te me pones perretosa y eres pendejúo ya. Vamos a llevarnos bien



No me llames compadre, inmigrante. Deja de provocarme con tus mensajes y, si fuere posible, escríbeme desde Cuba o Israel y entonces nos llevaremos magníficamente.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (8 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Con estas palabras yo creo que es momento de empezar a matizar y a reorientar lo que están diciendo, dejarse de pendejadas de que si anticatólico que si tal que si cual.
> 
> O eso, o emprender la retirada discretamente del hilo



Si la Iglesia fuera pro invasión como dices, ese obispo no hubiera dicho eso no?



success dijo:


> El Papa anuncia que la anulación matrimonial será gratuita
> _El Papa anuncia que las anulaciones de matrimonios católicos serán gratuitas. Francisco simplifica el procedimiento para hacerlo más rápido y accesible._
> 
> Más progresismo.



Mas progresismo??? 

Es que solo pueden pedir la nulidad los ricos y el proceso tiene que eternizarse??

Aqui ya es criticar por criticar.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2015)

Ese obispo húngaro dice algo que yo también opino, que entre los refugiados viene gente peligrosa. Pero sí que hay refugiados de verdad, familias enteras, y deben ser atendidos.

El único punto de polémica lo veo en:

- quién ha decidido que ha de ser Europa quien haga lugares de acogida en vez de hacer campamentos como se hizo con los palestinos, por ejemplo.

- quién está financiando estos flujos de gente?`

Desde luego, aunque él pretenda compararse con el obispo, el anticatolicismo de DaGrappla está plenamente palpable en sus intentos de achacarle culpabilidad al Papa de lo que está sucediendo mientras que el obispo húngaro dice que, ojo, por ahí está entrando gente peligrosa, cosa que también es cierto como también es cierto que hay familias enteras destrozadas por la guerra.

Lo que no podía sueceder por mucho tiempo es que los gobiernos occidentales estén haciendo de mamporreros en guerras y que sus correspondientes países no paguen las consecuencias.

Para mí la moraleja es clara, si miras para otro lado mientras nosotros, como OTAN o UE, destrozamos países, acabas salpicado. Por tanto:

- oposición radical a toda intervención española en guerras que no impliquen un ataque directo previo a España.



Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Si la Iglesia fuera pro invasión como dices, ese obispo no hubiera dicho eso no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (8 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> No respondes porque siempre llegado un punto de la conversación, empiezas a responder de forma que al citar, no se quotea todo lo que has escrito...
> Tampoco explicas que tiene que ver con el tema, la vieja conversación que recuerdas, aunque a lo mejor me has respondido metaforicamente, porque después de la mecánica cuántica y querer pasar eso por una metáfora, igual esto es una respuesta: _Que sí, que bellotas ve donde solo hay flores...._



No, no se trata de una metáfora. Digo que usted es mentirosa y que sus argumentos se nutren de la mentira o de lo que necesite para seguir dando la brasa. MENTIROSA.



> Pero en cambio me traes una conversación que hablamos donde TÚ DEJASTE DE RESPONDER.



Lo mismo que haré en cuanto termine de escribir mi última respuesta a usted. Cuando está "de que no", está "de que no" y para conversaciones mastuerzas tengo una tolerancia finita. No ha sido capaz de demostrar nada ni está a la altura debida en una conversación entre adultos respetuosos, además del constante uso de :XX: :XX: connotando una superioridad de la que carece; unas ganas de provocar que la superan y/o un recurso infantil que bien mirado, la hace honor, más del que sospecha...



Spoiler



Del resto ya te lo dije. Estoy divirtiéndome, es lo que tiene empezar a tratar a la gente como la estáis tratando.......... al final le pides ayuda y resulta que no está para ayudar, está para divertirse. Es más, ya te he ayudado bastante, en la misma página (vete a historial y la encuentras) de donde sacaste los países firmantes, busca la estructura de la organización y allí tienes el comité y sus miembros. No sabes buscar la organización pero sí encontraste los países?



El enlace y déjese de historia.



Spoiler



TODO ESTE HILO ES UN PUÑADO DE CATÓLICOS RELATIVIZANDO, LOS DEMÁS PEOR, LOS DEMÁS MÁS, NO ES PARA TANTO, NO HAY TANTO PODER, ESTAR EN UN CONSEJO ES LO MISMO QUE ESTAR EN UNA ALDEA PERDIDA DEL CONGO, ETC.

Y definitivamente, ya tengo claro que intentas hacerte el listo, no lo eres



Si. somos relativistianos apostólicos y romanos...



Spoiler



Repito los enlaces que según BGA no he puesto:

UNHCR Alto Commissariato delle Nazioni Unite per i Rifugiati, Ginevra, Membro del Comitato Esecutivo
Relazioni bilaterali e multilaterali della Santa Sede, aggiornamento 22 ottobre 2009
UNHCR Alto Commissariato delle Nazioni Unite per i Rifugiati (ACNUR), Ginevra Membro
Vatican



No encuentro nada de la "comisión de los quince" ni del peso ponderado del vaticano en sus decisiones, ni que el Vaticano esté o deje de estar de acuerdo con las decisiones que ACNUR "sugiere" a los estados. Los enlaces son del Vaticano y hacen referencia a pertenencia o tratados con organizaciones mundiales.... ¿Qué más?



Spoiler



Y repito la vergüenza de los católicos de foro, que siempre esconden la Iglesia tras las faldas de Cáritas y hoy Cáritas NO TOCA



Muchas cosas reales se ocultan a los ojos de los simples o los biliosos (y biliosas).


----------



## Verto (8 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Me quedo sólo con la pregunta y obvio la hábil y bien tejida justificación-recule-por-partes
> 
> Cuando no sabía de qué iba el tema este de los supuestos refugiados, me parecía mal porque si se trata de ayudar a alguien no creo en discriminar nada. Al final somos cachos de carne que sufren con lo mismo, seamos de un club religoso o de otro.
> 
> ...



¿Recule? Al único que veo reculando es a Ud diciendo que en principio no veía mal la acogida de refugiados, pero tras conocer el tema acepta ahora que se acoja solo a los cristianos. 

Recule también como lo es tomar el mismo camino que la Iglesia pero a la inversa: Ésta comenzó prestando ayuda a los cristianos perseguidos y ante la magnnitud de unos acontecimientos que no dependen de ella, ha extendido su ayuda al resto de perseguidos. En cambio Ud al parecer comenzó dando su apoyo a todo el mundo y cuando se dió cuenta de la magnitud de dichos acontecimientos, reculó y se puso a temblar acusando a la Iglesia en este foro de ser la culpable. 

Con todo y para que no ensucie mucho los pantalones le haré un par de preguntas reflexivas ¿qué le hace pensar que la Iglesia vaya a acoger al primero que se le presente en la puerta diciendo 'soy un refugiado déjame entrar en tu casa'? ¿Por qué no se iba a coordinar con el estado y los servicios de inteligencia y seguridad españoles para tener controlado a todo el personal que cruce la frontera? No he oído a nadie en la Iglesia proponer que se abran las fronteras de par en par y que pase el que quiera. Se supone que la acogida estará controlada.

¿Hay riesgo? Por supuesto que sí, y ahí es donde se demuestran los arrestos de uno y no en un foro de internet despotricando contra la Iglesia: Obras son amores y no buenas razones; sin riesgo ni valor no se alcanza el cielo. Los que huyen de esa guerra, como los millones de personas que han huido como Ud de tantos y tantos escenarios adversos para la vida o la dignidad humana a lo largo de la historia en el mundo, son una realidad que sin la respuesta adecuada posiblemente hoy estarían muertas o malviviendo en sus países. 

Obvia Ud en su respuesta la parte más importante de cuanto le dije anteriormente, al menos la que resume todo lo que se ha dicho en este tema con respecto a la postura de la Iglesia. Salvo que nos reiteremos no se que más quiere que le comentemos. Menos mal que al menos ha tenido las agallas para moderar su discurso, eso sí se lo reconozco.

Un saludo


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2015)

Vaya trampa de argumento, el de equiparar agilización de trámites y accesibilidad a gente de menos recursos como ponerlo más fácil.

Son los criterios lo que puede abrir o estrechar la manga, no la eficiencia en los trámites.

Es como decir que reduciendo los tiempos y costes de cobro de becas... se está facilitando su obtención. No, señor, mientras los criterios sean invariables, la agilización Y accesibilidad para todos de los trámites es UNA MEJORA.

Pues nada, la maquinaria reinterpretadora de lo que hace el Papa le da la vuelta a la lógica.




Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Es que solo pueden pedir la nulidad los ricos y el proceso tiene que eternizarse??
> 
> Aqui ya es criticar por criticar.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Sep 2015)

la iglesia es España agoniza


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Sep 2015)

Señor hombredenegro, desde este momento rompo solidaridad con usted, como hago con todo español -y cubano- que habla despectivamente de la querida Cuba. Habría bastado con que lo enviaras a su patria israelí, pero tuviste que meterte con la perla del Caribe.

Fue bonito mientras duró, lo cual tampoco impidirá seguir estar de acuerdo en muchas otras cosas.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

q marikita te pones leolfredo


----------



## MariaL. (9 Sep 2015)

hombredenegro dijo:


> Un negrito guineano también puede tener 4 abuelos con DNI español y eso no me dice nada. A saber que mezcla de sangres hay en tí, sumado a la probable contaminación con la subcultura de loas y santería de la isla.



No tengas miedo en decir negro, los únicos que tienen problemas con las palabras para nombrar a los negros son en países donde la discriminación les lleva a tener altas probabilidades de que les mate un policía. Si tienes problemas para usar la palabra negro, todo el mundo pensará que eres de ese país y sonarán raras tus palabras en este foro.

Si es español, vete a saber que mezcla de sangres tendrá!!! Si hay un mestizo, muy mestizado, es español. Debemos de ser de sangre muy caliente y follar nos debe gustar más que a un niño un chupete, lo cual ha provocado que culturas que se encontraran, se acostaran.

Me encantaría saber que es una subcultura para ti!!! Intentando adivinar, la española sería una subcultura de la cultura Europea.... por ejemplo?

Es gracioso, si alguien es conocido y famoso, ha hecho algo que consideramos importante, nos mostramos orgullosos que se considere español o que estudiara aquí, hasta he visto en algunos sitios placas diciendo que un extranjero vivió en esa casa.. .sólo porque era conocido.
Luego alguien anónimo en un foro, pasa a ser un trapo, porque no es nadie.... Racismo y clasismo junto... rasgos cultural español?

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 09:21 ----------




BGA dijo:


> No, no se trata de una metáfora. Digo que usted es mentirosa y que sus argumentos se nutren de la mentira o de lo que necesite para seguir dando la brasa. MENTIROSA.



Te das cuenta que bailáis todos los católicosde tu grupo a mi son?
Cada vez que digo o hago algo lo imitáis?
Primero empecé con sois mantenidos..... terminasteis llamándome mantenida a mi a pesar de no tener ni idea de como vivo.
Vosotros fuisteis incapaces de defenderos de la acusación de mantenidos, pues es fácil demostrar que recibís dinero hasta por mear. Yo simplemente tuve que pasar de la acusación para que os faltara arte y salero para poder seguir con ella, os hundisteis

Así hasta que opté por mostrar las mentiras de Adriadna, como una y otra vez, mentía, además aderezada mi demostración por los propios links que Adriadna traía, como el de la catequesis. Y entonces de repente, se me llama mentirosa a mi.

La diferencia son dos
1) Yo demostré todo de lo que os acusé y además fui original, que estabais mantenidos, etc.
2) Tú no has demostrado nada de lo que me has acusado y además eres una imitación, sin la mínima capacidad de inventar algo nuevo, sólo como los loros repetir las enseñanzas.

El ser humano básico, primero aprende por repetición viendo a otros hacer (lo que has hecho tú), se llama aprendizaje vicario, pero si ha tenido una infancia donde le han educado bien, luego aprende a aprender por conocimiento. Quien ha tenido poco acceso a la educación o es un vago, no pasa del vicario porque el aprendizaje por conocimiento precisa esfuerzo de quien aprende y el vicario no, el esfuerzo lo hace el modelo al que imita.




> Lo mismo que haré en cuanto termine de escribir mi última respuesta a usted.



Lo has dicho tanto que no es creíble. Haz como Adriadna mejor, dí que responderás cuando quieras divertirte y así no se notará que respondes a todo :XX:



> El enlace y déjese de historia.



Esto es otra técnica
Cuando una persona está en una esquina sin salida, como es tu caso, para salir y poder seguir conversando precisa de algo nuevo, y lo pide en lugar de buscarlo, si no se lo das se desespera y lo que dice está vacío de contenido, fruto de la desesperación (por ejemplo como hiciste tú trae conversaciones antiguas, que no tienen que ver con el tema, que tú dejaste de contestar, a la desesperada. El ser humano cuanto más emocionalmente esté influido peor funciona.
Por eso es bueno saber buscar, por eso en los colegios debían darle importancia a estas cosas y enseñar a los niños a encontrar 
Porque es cierto, que la obligación de traer la demostración es mía, ya que yo afirmo, pero en el punto de la conversación, a los intereses de mi apuesta, no me interesa, me interesa más estresarte por la posición en que estás sin salida. Si te traigo el link ganó la discusión contigo, porque estará ahí la Iglesia Católica pero se alarga el ganar la apuesta que tengo sobre ti, mientras qué, estando en esa posición, te tengo donde quiero, para poder ganar mi apuesta

Y debías plantearte un problema grave en búsquedas, si has logrado encontrar los países que componen acnur pero no los miembros del comité consultivo y un problema grave en conocimientos, si de verdad, te crees que ser miembro de un comité consultivo es no tener importancia ni influencia y necesitar que te demuestren la importancia de estar o no estar en un comité consultivo PERO LO MÁS GRAVE, CREER QUE SE PUEDE MOSTRAR LA IMPORTANCIA DE ESTAR EN UN COMITÉ CONSULTIVO EN UN LINK :ouch:



> Si. somos relativistianos apostólicos y romanos...



Ya sabía yo que dime de que presume y te diré de que careces. Romanos antes que Españoles :ouch:

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 09:27 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Ese obispo húngaro dice algo que yo también opino.



Estar en Misa y repicando.
El Papa tiene razón
Pero el Obispo que lleva la contraria también tiene algo de razón
El otro Obispo que lleva la contraria a ambos también lleva algo de razón
El de Cáritas que se extraña de lo que pide el Papa, también lleva algo de razón....

Claro, como no va a ser así, en una Iglesia fundada por un ser incorpóreo que es el Espiritu Santo y a la vez es Dios, pero no es Dios, el que llamamos Dios, que ese es otro y.... todos tienen que tener razón :XX:

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 09:31 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Vaya trampa de argumento, el de equiparar agilización de trámites y accesibilidad a gente de menos recursos como ponerlo más fácil.
> 
> Son los criterios lo que puede abrir o estrechar la manga, no la eficiencia en los trámites.
> Es como decir que reduciendo los tiempos y costes de cobro de becas... se está facilitando su obtención. No, señor, mientras los criterios sean invariables, la agilización Y accesibilidad para todos de los trámites es UNA MEJORA.
> ...



Tenéis unos problemas con las comparaciones, los símiles, las metáforas, los ejemplos.... claro que reduciendo tiempo y costes de cobro de becas se facilita su obtención porque gente que la presenta fuera de plazo o la tramita mal, así lo hará bien y obtendrá la beca que de la otra forma no obtendría....
Lo mismo pasa con los divorcios que vende la Iglesia, si dejan de costar dinero y son fáciles de hacer, se presentará más gente y más gente los obtendrá porque más gente los pedirá y menos gente cometerá errores en la petición.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

Pope Francis is wrong in appealing for aid to sea of refugees; this is actually a Muslim invasion of Europe, says Hungarian bishop | Christian News on Christian Today

En el inicio de hilo hablo de una situación, la española. El obispo húngaro me da la razón

Una cosa es que ustedes se empiecen a desdecir oportunamente y otra que pretendan que encima del owned que les han servido desde el Danubio les está dando la razón

Mal intento, muy malo, de manipular el asunto. El recule es el de ustedes intentando hacer malabares de muy mala manera. Tan torpes que se les ven los hilos

Cíñanse al inicio del hilo, se hablaba de España, el húngaro lo refrenda

Algunas ratas ya abandonaron este barco sabedoras de lo que hay (es algo metafórico, Ariadna no se parece a una rata :...una iglesia católica española pidiendo refugiaos, igual que Podemos, el PP, Merkel y su puta madre

Y un obispo cercano al conflicto diciendo que el Papa no tiene ni puta idea y que no son refugiados, sino invasores.

Y si el Papa no tiene ni puta idea, los curas de aquí tampoco. Y ustedes, por el estilo. ¿O van a ser más papistas que el Papa?


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Algunas ratas ya abandonaron este barco sabedoras de lo que hay (es algo metafórico, Ariadna no se parece a una rata)...una iglesia católica española pidiendo refugiaos, igual que Podemos, el PP, Merkel y su puta madre.



Si recurres a figuras literarias, usa la correcta, adjudícame ésta; _Némesis_, y deja de arrastrarte tratando de captar mi atención (hoy me pillas compasiva, oye). No me hagas hablar, anda....

Dime, ¿en qué, exactamente, debo desdecirme?, ¿en las causas y responsables últimos?, ¿en qué me contrarió este obispo? Al menos yo, he limitado mis intervenciones a una dirección específica; señalar las causas, no los síntomas -estos son evidentes hasta para el más tonto- de esta enfermedad que asola Europa, pero tú, como buen tontito manipulador, miras al dedo cuando te señalan la luna. Te reto a que revises mis intervenciones y halles tu prueba...

Un saludo.


Edito; errata.


----------



## BGA (9 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Pope Francis is wrong in appealing for aid to sea of refugees; this is actually a Muslim invasion of Europe, says Hungarian bishop | Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> En el inicio de hilo hablo de una situación, la española. El obispo húngaro me da la razón
> 
> ...



La Iglesia Católica somos TODOS los católicos y el PAPA su cabeza visible. Con éste Papa u otro, la Iglesia prevalecerá y se mantendrá unida. No podemos estar en su cabeza al punto de entender la naturaleza profunda de lo que dice y solo el tiempo dirá si acierta o se equivoca. 

Como usted mismo apunta en su enlace, existe una derecho de discrepancia que seguramente no ha de originar represalias y ese obispo seguirá siéndolo probablemente sin amonestación alguna... Distinto, muy distinto a organizaciones de carácter oficialmente democrático en las que toda discrepancia es atajada y tantas veces condenada sórdida y privadamente para ocultar al público su verdadero espíritu. Recuerden la petición de expulsión de Acnur-Rep. Dominicana por un obispo cuando según "se ha demostrado" (sic) los vínculos entre esa organización y el Vaticano deberían ser suficientes para silenciarlo y alejarlo de la escena social de su país.

No tengo ninguna duda de que la voz del obispo húngaro será escuchada, como tampoco la tengo que la iniciativa "básica" de alojo al refugiado seguirá en pie. Si soy o no ingenuo, el tiempo lo dirá, pero tengo claro que el mayor error de ingenuidad y deslealtad sería dejarme arrastrar por los dimes y diretes que de forma masiva inundan la red con perversas (y sutiles) explicaciones de la labor papal y su mensaje.

Dicho lo cual, recuerde usted que la inmensa mayoría de los que no nos hemos rasgado las vestiduras, hemos comprendido el mensaje "básico" humanitario y enseguida apuntado el origen y desarrollo de unos acontecimientos sobre los que la Iglesia no tiene ningún control.

Son otros los responsables y alguno le afecta directamente. Sin embargo, usted tampoco se rompe las vestiduras ni se confiesa consternado o sorprendido por las malas artes de los "suyos". ¿Es usted más judío que el Sanedrín?

Pero no vaya a pensar que tiro balones fuera. El título del hilo es toda una declaración de intenciones y aceptarlo tal cual no le hubiera dado el recorrido que a usted, sin duda, tanto le satisface.

Los "cuatreros" han provocado esta estampida con la esperanza de ganar en "rebaño revuelto" y usted se limita a cuestionar la pericia de quienes pretender reconducir la situación y dar por hecho las amistades peligrosas de unos y otros en las que los "suyos" ya están desmemoriadamente desaparecidos...


----------



## MariaL. (9 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> La Iglesia Católica somos TODOS los católicos y el PAPA su cabeza visible.



Ahora son todos.
Cuando toquetean niños, esos no son Iglesia
Cuando matan gente esos no son Iglesia
Cuando......
Cuando interesa la Iglesia Católica no es la jerarquía y cuando interesa no es el pueblo.
NOVEDAD: CUANDO INTERESA SON TODOS IGLESIA


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

Lo de marrón aunque sea mentira me da igual, lo de pedófilo no.

¿Exactamente quién es la maricona mediapinga que ni se atreve a decirlo en un mensaje en un puto foro anónimo?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

Vamos a ser serios


Hay una invasión islámica y la iglesia colabora CIERTO
El Anti Papa colabora con la invasión muslim CIERTO
Hay un obispo disidente que corrobora esto CIERTO


Han puesto durante todo el hilo su mejor cara de que el jarabe para la tos está buenísimo. Y no nos lo hemos creido nadie

Dios no quiera que suceda nada especialmente grave y a esta gente se la pueda devolver a su casa pronto, así como que el Papa cambie de actitud. Si no, a la iglesia católica le pasaría una factura terrible y sería una deslegitimasión en toda regla ver como se hace seguidismo de las potencias dominantes


----------



## hombredenegro (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Señor hombredenegro, desde este momento rompo solidaridad con usted, como hago con todo español -y cubano- que habla despectivamente de la querida Cuba. Habría bastado con que lo enviaras a su patria israelí, pero tuviste que meterte con la perla del Caribe.
> 
> Fue bonito mientras duró, lo cual tampoco impidirá seguir estar de acuerdo en muchas otras cosas.



Nada mas lejos de mi intención que hablar mal de Cuba. Hubiera sido la joya de las Provincias de Ultramar si no nos hubiesen traicionado y hubiesen caído por ello en manos de los yanquis y luego del marxismo. De quien hablo mal es de ese señor intruso que huye de alli y se nos mete hasta la cocina como si fuese uno de nosotros.

De todas maneras, tengo la sospecha de que no es cubano, ya que he podido departir con algunos cubanos y no hablan así. Ese léxico es mas propio de descendientes de aztecas.



MariaL. dijo:


> No tengas miedo en decir negro, los únicos que tienen problemas con las palabras para nombrar a los negros son en países donde la discriminación les lleva a tener altas probabilidades de que les mate un policía. Si tienes problemas para usar la palabra negro, todo el mundo pensará que eres de ese país y sonarán raras tus palabras en este foro.



He usado negrito porque pensaba en un niño. Si no hubiese dicho negro. Hay que ver como te pones de quinquillosa.



> Si es español, vete a saber que mezcla de sangres tendrá!!! Si hay un mestizo, muy mestizado, es español. Debemos de ser de sangre muy caliente y follar nos debe gustar más que a un niño un chupete, lo cual ha provocado que culturas que se encontraran, se acostaran.



Ese lenguaje tan grosero te sitúa en la órbita del marxismo militante. Claro, ya entiendo porque defiendes al judío: tenéis un plan común para el mundo. Pues desengañate: creeras eso, pero en realidad él tiene un plan para el mundo y, una vez ejecutado con tu ayuda, un plan para los que les habéis apoyado.



> Me encantaría saber que es una subcultura para ti!!! Intentando adivinar, la española sería una subcultura de la cultura Europea.... por ejemplo?



Una cultura que contamina a otra por ósmosis, poco a poco. Por ejemplo, el animismo se transforma en subcultura para entrar en el catolicismo y parir ese culto demoníaco de la santería.



> Es gracioso, si alguien es conocido y famoso, ha hecho algo que consideramos importante, nos mostramos orgullosos que se considere español o que estudiara aquí, hasta he visto en algunos sitios placas diciendo que un extranjero vivió en esa casa.. .sólo porque era conocido.
> Luego alguien anónimo en un foro, pasa a ser un trapo, porque no es nadie.... Racismo y clasismo junto... rasgos cultural español?



Yo no he visto placas de esas. Visitas unos sitios muy raros y muy poco patriotas.


----------



## Verto (9 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Vamos a ser serios
> 
> 
> Hay una invasión islámica y la iglesia colabora CIERTO
> ...



Si vamos a ser serios pongamos toda la carne en el asador:


Hay un éxodo másivo de refugiados como consecuencia de una guerra CIERTO
La iglesia colabora en solucionar las consecuencias humanitarias de dicho éxodo CIERTO
 En dicha guerra juegan un papel importante los intereses geopolíticos de otras naciones CIERTO
Dicho éxodo puede aprovecharse para esconder elementos invasivos de origen islámico radical CIERTO
Hay un obispo húngaro que alerta de ello CIERTO
El Papa es conocedor de la situación general y en concreto de ese peligro CIERTO
A pesar de ello antepone la moral cristiana al miedo, e invita a practicar las obras de misericordia que le son propias con las víctimas del conflicto CIERTO
El Papa está de acuerdo con dicha invasión o con los intereses que promueven la guerra FALSO

Ha tratado de hacernos creer durante todo el hilo que la tos es por culpa de la Iglesia. Y no nos lo hemos creido nadie.

Dios no quiera que suceda nada especialmente grave y a esta gente se la pueda devolver a su casa pronto, así como que la comunidad internacional cambie de actitud. Si no, 'determinados países' de la zona junto a las potencias dominantes y sus cárteles financieros y armamentísticos con intereses en el conflicto, pagarían una factura social terrible que supondría una deslegitimación en toda regla de sus, otrora, legítimos intereses.


----------



## MariaL. (9 Sep 2015)

hombredenegro dijo:


> He usado negrito porque pensaba en un niño. Si no hubiese dicho negro. Hay que ver como te pones de quinquillosa.



Es común en mi comunidad, usar el diminutivo por parte de los racistas pues están incómodo dando la impresión de que son racistas, un poco como la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, de ahí saqué una conclusión equivocada. Mis disculpas entonces.



> Ese lenguaje tan grosero te sitúa en la órbita del marxismo militante. Claro, ya entiendo porque defiendes al judío: tenéis un plan común para el mundo. Pues desengañate: creeras eso, pero en realidad él tiene un plan para el mundo y, una vez ejecutado con tu ayuda, un plan para los que les habéis apoyado.



Grosero, es por follar o por otra palabra?
Es una expresión normal, el sexo no tiene malo y la gente follamos, yo no me avergüenzo de ello, al menos y de lo que no me tengo que avergonzar, por qué no puedo hablar con sinceridad de ello. Yo soy marxista muy light, no es el lenguaje quien demuestra la dureza de una ideología, si no mira a la gente de este foro.....



> Una cultura que contamina a otra por ósmosis, poco a poco. Por ejemplo, el animismo se transforma en subcultura para entrar en el catolicismo y parir ese culto demoníaco de la santería.



Estás hablando de lo más natural del mundo. Todas las culturas se contagian y se mezclan, de hecho para que una cultura no sea contagiada tiene que irse a las montañas y evitar contactos con otras y la propia endogamia acaba con ella.



> Yo no he visto placas de esas. Visitas unos sitios muy raros y muy poco patriotas.



Yo sí..... el patriotismo en España ha muerto, es sólo una forma económica de supervivencia. Murió el día que la gente se negó a compartir la bandera, el día en que la religión adquirió la idea de que los demás están a su servicio, no ella al servicio de la sociedad y el día que la gente se negó a vivir la realidad


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Nada, tú en tu bucle, eh? El obispo húngaro no ha acusado a la Iglesia Católica de apoyar una invasión, ni mucho menos de ser culpable, de hecho, no se le puede llamar invasión a una marea de refugiados de guerra. 


¿Qué propones? ¿Tirarlos al mar?

El Papa Francisco es el único que ofrece una solución real, terminar con los conflictos, alentado por quienes ya sabemos, que empujan a esas gentes.

El error que veo es el meterlos en Europa. Lo que sí es cierto es que las grandes empresas alemanas se están frotando las manos con la situación. Creo que barruntan fuerza laboral más barata. Poco a poco van acercando los puestos no cualificados hacia el mileurismo, algo impensable hace años.




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Pope Francis is wrong in appealing for aid to sea of refugees; this is actually a Muslim invasion of Europe, says Hungarian bishop | Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> En el inicio de hilo hablo de una situación, la española. El obispo húngaro me da la razón
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 18:43 ----------

Falso, no hay invasión sino migraciones, algo permitido por las autoridades.

¿Quién es el Antipapa?

Hay un obispo que le dice al Papa que se equivoca al no considerar a esa gente como refugiados. Ese obispo se equivoca, como tú, al llamarlo invasión. Hay guerras reales con el anglosionismo directamente implicado y provocan oleadas de refugiados.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Vamos a ser serios
> 
> 
> Hay una invasión islámica y la iglesia colabora CIERTO
> ...


----------



## Gorguera (9 Sep 2015)

Pero brothers, no os pongáis así, que esto es la ispanidad hunibersal. Una hermandad cósmica de la rasa cobrisa. 

Que sepáis que estas muy honorables y virtuosas estirpes morenas vienen a revitalizar el decadente y blanquecino patrimonio genético que tenemos. Pensad que muchos de estos invaso... eem, hermanos nuestros saben hablar español, e incluso llevan tatuada a la virjensita de guadalupe en el cuello... 

Nuestro problema aquí es Donald Trump que es antihispano, la pérfida albión y el protestantismo.

El papa por ser el papa tiene razón, aunque de repende le de algún problema mental: el ser autoridad eclesiástica vuelve sagrada su postura. Todos aquellos que no le obedecéis estáis haciéndole el juego a Inglaterra.

Pronto la ermandad hunibersal estará más unida.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Cerebro lobotomizado por lecturas gringas que las asume como si fuera uno de ellos. El pedazo de agringado ni siquiera cae en la cuenta de que en España apenas tenemos inmigración mexicana con vírgenes de guadalupe en el cuello. Pero se trata de reproducir la mierda discurso antimexicana que estilan los que le comieron medio virreinato a México.



Gorguera dijo:


> Pero brothers, no os pongáis así, que esto es la ispanidad hunibersal. Una hermandad cósmica de la rasa cobrisa.
> 
> Que sepáis que estas muy honorables y virtuosas estirpes morenas vienen a revitalizar el decadente y blanquecino patrimonio genético que tenemos. Pensad que muchos de estos invaso... eem, hermanos nuestros saben hablar español, e incluso llevan tatuada a la virjensita de guadalupe en el cuello...
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 18:52 ----------

Ni plenamente cubano ni plenamente español, pero bueno, a mí me lo que me ha molestado es las connotaciones que le has dado a su parte de cubano.

No ha estado bien, hombredenegro.



hombredenegro dijo:


> Nada mas lejos de mi intención que hablar mal de Cuba. Hubiera sido la joya de las Provincias de Ultramar si no nos hubiesen traicionado y hubiesen caído por ello en manos de los yanquis y luego del marxismo. De quien hablo mal es de ese señor intruso que huye de alli y se nos mete hasta la cocina como si fuese uno de nosotros.
> 
> De todas maneras, tengo la sospecha de que no es cubano, ya que he podido departir con algunos cubanos y no hablan así. Ese léxico es mas propio de descendientes de aztecas.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Como le gusta a la gente justificarse con la historia.
Hecho actual: la iglesia catolica apoya la invasion. Punto.
Ya lloreis los catolicos lo que sea.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Los que os estáis quietos sin defender a España de eso que llamáis invasión, sóis en coherencia con lo que decís, COLABORADORES y CÓMPLICES de dicha hipotética invasión.

¿Cuándo sales con las armas a la calle, guanabí?¿O lo vas a dejar en lucha virtual internetera?





wanamaker dijo:


> Como le gusta a la gente justificarse con la historia.
> Hecho actual: la iglesia catolica apoya la invasion. Punto.
> Ya lloreis los catolicos lo que sea.


----------



## dick jones (9 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Pero brothers, no os pongáis así, que esto es la ispanidad hunibersal. Una hermandad cósmica de la rasa cobrisa.
> 
> Que sepáis que estas muy honorables y virtuosas estirpes morenas vienen a revitalizar el decadente y blanquecino patrimonio genético que tenemos. Pensad que muchos de estos invaso... eem, hermanos nuestros saben hablar español, e incluso llevan tatuada a la virjensita de guadalupe en el cuello...
> 
> ...



Yo muchos sirios no veia entrando en Europa hasta que esos que te caen tan bien metieron sus zarpas en Siria.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Los que os estáis quietos sin defender a España de eso que llamáis invasión, sóis en coherencia con lo que decís, COLABORADORES y CÓMPLICES de dicha hipotética invasión.
> 
> ¿Cuándo sales con las armas a la calle, guanabí?¿O lo vas a dejar en lucha virtual internetera?



Vaya, misma excusa gualtrapera que dan los progres, "lucha y blasblas".
Tal para cual. 
Al menos esta el consuelo de que ambos grupos de paniaguados sereis los primeros en saborear las mieles del exito multiculturalizador.


----------



## Gorguera (9 Sep 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Yo muchos sirios no veia entrando en Europa hasta que esos que te caen tan bien metieron sus zarpas en Siria.





Bernaldo dijo:


> Cerebro lobotomizado por lecturas gringas que las asume como si fuera uno de ellos. El pedazo de agringado ni siquiera cae en la cuenta de que en España apenas tenemos inmigración mexicana con vírgenes de guadalupe en el cuello. Pero se trata de reproducir la mierda discurso antimexicana que estilan los que le comieron medio virreinato a México.



Brothers no os pongáis así. Vamos a relanzar la ispanidad hunibersal, y la rasa cobrisa cósmica será lo que nos catapulte a lo más alto. 

Nuestra fortaleza y poder es el marronismo cósmico, si no mirad lo marrones que son las élites de Inglaterra. Ellos son nuestra esperanza. Hagamosle caso al papa, y dejemos entrar a todos, que los pobreticos pasan hambre.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Nada que ver tiene con el marronismo el considerar a alguien hermano hispano o no. Tú eres morenazi español y no eres hermano mío. 

Hay sirios más blancos que tú entre los refugiados y no por eso van a ser hermanos espirituales míos. 

Lo entendiste, ¿no?



Gorguera dijo:


> Brothers no os pongáis así. Vamos a relanzar la ispanidad hunibersal, y la rasa cobrisa cósmica será lo que nos catapulte a lo más alto.
> 
> Nuestra fortaleza y poder es el marronismo cósmico, si no mirad lo marrones que son las élites de Inglaterra. Ellos son nuestra esperanza. Hagamosle caso al papa, y dejemos entrar a todos, que los pobreticos pasan hambre.


----------



## Gorguera (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Nada que ver tiene con el marronismo el considerar a alguien hermano hispano o no. Tú eres morenazi español y no eres hermano mío.
> 
> Lo entendiste, ¿no?



Brother no te pongas así, yo no soy nancy ni racialista germanista darwinista evolucionista hitlerista protestantoide anglofilo.

Yo creo en la rasa cósmica. Habrá que hacer cosas poco éticas para lograr su triunfo, pero es algo positivo. Pronto el mundialismo de rosario y español neutro con tintes chicanos triunfará y seremos felices.


----------



## dick jones (9 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Brothers no os pongáis así. Vamos a relanzar la ispanidad hunibersal, y la rasa cobrisa cósmica será lo que nos catapulte a lo más alto.
> 
> Nuestra fortaleza y poder es el marronismo cósmico, si no mirad lo marrones que son las élites de Inglaterra. Ellos son nuestra esperanza. Hagamosle caso al papa, y dejemos entrar a todos, que los pobreticos pasan hambre.



Este nivel de respuesta no lo veia desde los foros del Escolar.


----------



## BGA (9 Sep 2015)

Merkel hace pocos meses:

Angela Merkel hace llorar a una niÃ±a palestina (traducido) - YouTube

Merkel ahora:

Merkel pide a Europa un esfuerzo para acoger a los refugiados/ Global - YouTube

¿Qué ha sucedido en tan breve tiempo que justifique un cambio tan drástico de actitud?.

Recordemos que negaba el sueño de una niña palestina a un futuro más prometedor y ahora da alas al sueño de cientos de miles que aspiran a lo mismo... ¿Inspiración divina? ¿presiones vaticanas? ¿otras presiones...?

No caigamos en el regalo burdo a nuestros oídos con soflamas patrióticas que no tienen otro propósito que empaquetar la verdad en trocitos al gusto de cada tipo de consumidor. El divide y vencerás, tan viejo como la tos, sigue demostrando la eficacia de lo simple en los simples que ven el bosque o el árbol sin enfoques intermedios.

Hay "amores" (y críticas "constructivas") que matan.


----------



## Gorguera (9 Sep 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Este nivel de respuesta no lo veia desde los foros del Escolar.



Bueno vale, ya paro con la tontería trollesca. 

Pero eso sí, os pido que no deduzcáis erróneamente que apoyo el atlantismo y los intereses geopolíticos de USA por mencionar a Trump.


----------



## hartman (9 Sep 2015)

desde Urbano II todas unas mariconas.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Brothers no os pongáis así. Vamos a relanzar la ispanidad hunibersal, y la rasa cobrisa cósmica será lo que nos catapulte a lo más alto.
> 
> Nuestra fortaleza y poder es el marronismo cósmico, si no mirad lo marrones que son las élites de Inglaterra. Ellos son nuestra esperanza. Hagamosle caso al papa, y dejemos entrar a todos, que los pobreticos pasan hambre.



Los que faltaban, los _nancies_ uniéndose a judíos, progres, comunistas y pseudocatólicos, en un festín de carroñeros y manipuladores de medio pelo. Otro más afcionado a golpear muñecos de paja. Vuelve la burra al trigo.

-Repecto a la Hispanidad; no le volveré a explicar un concepto que no está a su alcance comprender, porque no le interesa, ya que mire que se lo hemos explicado e insisten con sus nancy-chorradas una y otra vez.

-Respecto a la inmigración, por si a alguien le queda lugar a dudas. Una vez más:

Mi postura sobre la inmigración en general (aclaro que me da absolutamente igual la raza de los inmigrantes) es ésta:

Los inmigrantes solo deben venir a España a trabajar (con contratos de trabajo en sus países de origen), no a parasitar. Deben respetar y asumir nuestra tradición, idiosincrasia y cultura, las españolas. Quiénes se dediquen a parasitar, delinquir o no respeten nuestra idiosincrasia deben ser expulsados. Los ilegales también, por supuesto. La nacionalidad no se regala- se debe endurecer el acceso a ésta- y los españoles primero, siempre, empezando por la protección a nuestros comercios. Combatir la tercermundizaciòn de nuestro País, aceptar solo al número de inmigrantes que nos podemos permitir y exigir a estos las condiciones que he expuesto.

Los programas de falsa integración en las escuelas deben desaparecer, y se debe consultar con las Familias todas las decisiones que influyan en la Educación de sus hijos, más Sociedad y menos Estado. Perseguir el fraude/coladero en las denominadas "políticas de reagrupación famliar". Erradicar los ghettos, focos de delincuencia que, a su vez, hacen inviable la convivencia. Esto y más... 

Prohibición total del culto público al Islam en nuestra Nación, eliminación de todas las mezquitas y exigencia a los ciudadanos provenientes de los países musulmanes que respeten y asuman nuestras Leyes, costumbres y Tradición, o fuera. Si desean rezar que lo hagan en su casa.

De lo único que me puede acusar es de considerar que se debe dar prioridad a las Familias hispanoamericanas (católicas), respecto a los inmigrantes de otros lugares del planeta, siempre que estas familias sean aptas (no hablo ni de razas ni de pasta, sino de honradez, valores e integración), la chusma fuera, que se nos han colado bastantes, por muy hispanos que sean. Esto, y que se debe respetar escrupulosamente la dignidad de todos los inmigrantes que cumplan estos requisitos, y que todo ser humano posee la misma dignidad humana, sea cual sea su raza.

Sin acritud Gorgera, es que, ¿cuántas veces van ya? E insistes con lo mismo una vez más. Un saludo.



Edito; errata.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Vamos a ponernos en "modo Gorguera":

- Gorguera apoya la invasión de sinvergüenzas y criminales siempre que sean blancos y, a ser posible, rubios. Por la ermandá rasiá, ñéeee!!!

Modo Gorguera morenancy OFF.






Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Los que faltaban, los _nancies_ uniéndose a judíos, progres, comunistas y pseudocatólicos, en un festín de carroñeros y manipuladores de medio pelo. Otro más afcionado a golpear muñecos de paja. Vuelve la burra al trigo.
> 
> Repecto a la Hispanidad; no le volveré a explicar un concepto que no está a su alcance comprender, porque no le interesa, ya que mire que se lo hemos explicado e insisten con sus nancy-chorradas una y otra vez.
> 
> ...


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Los que faltaban, los _nancies_ uniéndose a judíos, progres, comunistas y pseudocatólicos, en un festín de carroñeros y manipuladores de medio pelo. Otro más afcionado a golpear muñecos de paja. Vuelve la burra al trigo.
> 
> -Repecto a la Hispanidad; no le volveré a explicar un concepto que no está a su alcance comprender, porque no le interesa, ya que mire que se lo hemos explicado e insisten con sus nancy-chorradas una y otra vez.
> 
> ...



Para el papa y los jerifaltes de la iglesia, tu postura sobre la inmigracion es nancy. Y es lo que se dice en este hilo.
Ahora da otra vuelta a la rotonda.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Otro que nos quiere interpretar lo que dice el Papa.

En realidad, el Papa sabe, y expone, que la solución es no crear refugiados.

No propiciar guerras en aquellos territorios es una buena forma.

¿Tienes alguna idea mejor?



wanamaker dijo:


> Para el papa y los jerifaltes de la iglesia, tu postura sobre la inmigracion es nancy. Y es lo que se dice en este hilo.
> Ahora da otra vuelta a la rotonda.


----------



## Gorguera (9 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Los que faltaban, los _nancies_ uniéndose a judíos, progres, comunistas y pseudocatólicos, en un festín de carroñeros y manipuladores de medio pelo. Otro más afcionado a golpear muñecos de paja. Vuelve la burra al trigo.
> 
> -Repecto a la Hispanidad; no le volveré a explicar un concepto que no está a su alcance comprender, porque no le interesa, ya que mire que se lo hemos explicado e insisten con sus nancy-chorradas una y otra vez.
> 
> ...



Que coincida superficialmente con un narizota, un comunista, u otro personaje no implica que comparta sus ideas.

A lo mejor un homosexual esta en contra del Islam como yo, pero el lo hace porque su modo de vida no es viable con los moros. ¿soy amigo del lobby gay? NO

También un comunista puede atacar el sistema capitalista como yo, pero eso no me hace tener fe en el materialsimo histórico, el marxismo ni comunismo.

Que este hilo haya surgido como una especie de herramienta para propaga el rencor típicamente marrano hacia el catolicismo no hace desaparecer una verdad incómoda: El Vaticano a lo largo de la historia no ha buscado siempre el bien para España, y en más de una ocasión incluso se le ha dado algún toque de atención. 

Suscribo al 80% lo que dices, pero sobre familias latinoamericanas haría inciso: familias criollas. Para mi el derecho del pueblo español a conservar su singularidad étnica y racial no es negociable, al igual que no dejaría entrar judíos porque hablen el ladino, o no dejo entrar negros católicos. Y aquí Hitler y los nazis no pintan una mierda.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Para el papa y los jerifaltes de la iglesia, tu postura sobre la inmigracion es nancy. Y es lo que se dice en este hilo.
> Ahora da otra vuelta a la rotonda.



¿Usted cree? Yo tampoco me canso, me citaré todas las veces que hagan falta:

_*Pío XI; (Summi Pontificatus):* No hay que temer que la conciencia de la fraternidad universal, fomentada por la doctrina cristiana, y el sentimiento que ella inspira, se opongan al amor, a la tradición y a las glorias de la propia patria, e impidan promover la prosperidad y los intereses legítimos; pues la misma doctrina enseña que en el ejercicio de la caridad existe un orden establecido por Dios, según el cual se debe amar más intensamente y ayudar preferentemente a los que nos están unidos con especiales vínculos. Aun el Divino Maestro dio ejemplo de esta preferencia a su tierra y a su patria, llorando sobre las inminentes ruinas de la Ciudad santa”_


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

los anti católicos son igual de fatigas que los católicos :S



Bernaldo dijo:


> Nada, tú en tu bucle, eh? El obispo húngaro no ha acusado a la Iglesia Católica de apoyar una invasión, ni mucho menos de ser culpable, de hecho, no se le puede llamar invasión a una marea de refugiados de guerra.
> 
> ¿Qué propones? ¿Tirarlos al mar?
> 
> ...





Si no es una invasión , ¿por qué el obispo húngaro dice que es una invasión? 


A ver si vas a saber más tú que un obispo de la zona


----------



## Pzkpfw (9 Sep 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Para el papa y los jerifaltes de la iglesia, tu postura sobre la inmigracion es nancy. Y es lo que se dice en este hilo.
> Ahora da otra vuelta a la rotonda.



hay que tener en cuenta que el papa es un antipapa y la Iglesia es una neo-Iglesia sectaria y anti-católica.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Otro que nos quiere interpretar lo que dice el Papa.
> 
> En realidad, el Papa sabe, y expone, que la solución es no crear refugiados.
> 
> ...



El Papa Francisco insta a responder con 'misericordia' ante la inmigración | Internacional | EL MUNDO

El Papa acoge a dos familias de refugiados y pide lo mismo a iglesias en Europa - Univision Noticias

No hay mucho que interpretar.
Y con que usania deje de tocar el bolo en la zona, estamos todos de acuerdo. Pero que los usanos anden tocando el bolo no justifica la invasion.
Por cierto, el papita ni ha dicho ni dira nunca que son los usanos los principales responsables de que el ISIS ande liandola. NUNCA.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 19:39 ----------




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> ¿Usted cree? Yo tampoco me canso, me citaré todas las veces que hagan falta:
> 
> _*Pío XI; (Summi Pontificatus):* No hay que temer que la conciencia de la fraternidad universal, fomentada por la doctrina cristiana, y el sentimiento que ella inspira, se opongan al amor, a la tradición y a las glorias de la propia patria, e impidan promover la prosperidad y los intereses legítimos; pues la misma doctrina enseña que en el ejercicio de la caridad existe un orden establecido por Dios, según el cual se debe amar más intensamente y ayudar preferentemente a los que nos están unidos con especiales vínculos. Aun el Divino Maestro dio ejemplo de esta preferencia a su tierra y a su patria, llorando sobre las inminentes ruinas de la Ciudad santa”_



Ese papa esta muerto hace mucho. Deja la rotonda de una vez.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Espectacular la unión entre judíos, morenancies, progres, identitarios (lo de don Pelayo todavía me tiene perplejo, es el único que me duele) etc, contra la Iglesia Católica en todo aquello en que se les ocurra acusarle, ¿eh, Ariadna?

Por cosas como esta es por lo que yo auguro un atrincheramiento de gente cuya Fe Católica les es vinculante en la única opción política de marcado carácter católico, preveo un repunte o, al menos, pequeña recuperación del Carlismo. Según le he escuchado a un patanegra, hoy en día la mayoría de gente que se está uniendo a ellos no tiene nada que ver con tradición familiar sino con, como digo, adscripción católica.

Pero la pinza de las diferentes facciones liberales+ sionistas se irá viendo cada vez más clara. Va a haber gente que tenga que terminar por definirse, como la nube de agua que rompe a llover sobre el Picu Tres Mares.

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 19:44 ----------

Vaya, argumento al mismo nivel de... si es una invasión, ¿por qué el Papa dice que no es una invasión?¿Por qué dice Bernaldo que no es una invasión?

Aquí tenemos jefes de Estado organizando una acogida de refugiados. ¿Dónde está la invasión?

Yo no estoy de acuerdo en que se haga, pero no le puedo llamar invasión a algo que no lo es.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> los anti católicos son igual de fatigas que los católicos :S
> 
> Si no es una invasión , ¿por qué el obispo húngaro dice que es una invasión?
> 
> ...


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Espectacular la unión entre judíos, morenancies, progres, identitarios (lo de don Pelayo todavía me tiene perplejo, es el único que me duele) etc, contra la Iglesia Católica en todo aquello en que se les ocurra acusarle, ¿eh, Ariadna?
> 
> Por cosas como esta es por lo que yo auguro un atrincheramiento de gente cuya Fe Católica les es vinculante en la única opción política de marcado carácter católico, preveo un repunte o, al menos, pequeña recuperación del Carlismo. Según le he escuchado a un patanegra, hoy en día la mayoría de gente que se está uniendo a ellos no tiene nada que ver con tradición familiar sino con, como digo, adscripción católica.
> 
> Pero la pinza de las diferentes facciones liberales+ sionistas se irá viendo cada vez más clara. Va a haber gente que tenga que terminar por definirse, como la nube de agua que rompe a llover sobre el Picu Tres Mares.



Lo espectacular es el parecido entre conservas catolicos y progres en su postura respecto a la inmigracion. 
Y lo que nos vamos a reir con este papa con lo del divorcio y el aborto.
Transcatolicismo. Cuidadado con los cirios.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, sé distinguirlos, con usted al menos existen aspectos que comparto, aunque éste no sea, precisamente, uno de ellos. 

Hispanoamericanos, no latinoamericanos, hablemos con propiedad, que parece usted un progre, oiga (es broma). Ya he perdido la costumbre de pelearme con _nancies_, nuestros caminos se han separado, se han refugiado ustedes en el SubForo de Temas Calientes, lo han ocupado y se sienten en él como en el sofá de su casa, no visitan mucho el Subforo de Política. Pero creo recordar que nos hemos dicho de todo, con buenas y malas formas, y que unos y otros interpretamos este asunto desde ópticas contrapuestas y usando códigos muy diferentes, paso de entrar en un _déjà vu_, nos instalaríamos en el bucle habitual y sin sentido.

Vamos, que no tengo ganas de discutir (Risas). Además, ya me había salido del hilo, no sé qué hago aún en él.

Nota: toda la razón respecto al tufillo _marrano_ del hilo, por lo tanto anti-hispánico y anti-catílico.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

¿Conservas? Ni yo ni la mayoría de católicos que andamos por este hilo somos conservadores, que no es más que una de las dos facciones del liberalismo, de la revolución.

Somos antiliberales y, por tanto, ni conservadores ni progresistas, ni moderados ni radicales, ni de derechas ni de izquierdas.

Somos tradicionalistas.


No os hagáis demasiadas ilusiones con este Papa, no parece manta pero abriga.



wanamaker dijo:


> Lo espectacular es el parecido entre conservas catolicos y progres en su postura respecto a la inmigracion.
> Y lo que nos vamos a reir con este papa con lo del divorcio y el aborto.
> Transcatolicismo. Cuidadado con los cirios.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

el que tenga problemas con los marranos, mi buzón siempre está abierto o



Bernaldo dijo:


> Vaya, argumento al mismo nivel de... si es una invasión, ¿por qué el Papa dice que no es una invasión?¿Por qué dice Bernaldo que no es una invasión?
> 
> Aquí tenemos jefes de Estado organizando una acogida de refugiados. ¿Dónde está la invasión?
> 
> Yo no estoy de acuerdo en que se haga, pero no le puedo llamar invasión a algo que no lo es.



y por qué el obispo dice que es una invasión?


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Dinos dónde está la Iglesia verdadera, quién es su Papa, sus obispos y en qué sitios se puede acudir a sus misas. Si no es mucho preguntar.



Pzkpfw dijo:


> hay que tener en cuenta que el papa es un antipapa y la Iglesia es una neo-Iglesia sectaria y anti-católica.





---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 19:51 ----------

Porque él cree que es una invasión. Tú también crees que es una invasión.

Yo y otros creemos que no es una invasión.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> y por qué el obispo dice que es una invasión?


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Conservas? Ni yo ni la mayoría de católicos que andamos por este hilo somos conservadores, que no es más que una de las dos facciones del liberalismo, de la revolución.
> 
> Somos antiliberales y, por tanto, ni conservadores ni progresistas, ni moderados ni radicales, ni de derechas ni de izquierdas.
> 
> ...



Bueno, tu seras mu tradicionalista. Pero el 99% de los catolicos que votan lo hacen al PP, partido conserva (para ti liberal, para mi, para la constitucion y para la ciencia politica, una de las dos ramas practicamente indistinguibles de la socialdemocracia partitocratica).
Por tanto, a menos que niegues la religiosidad de esos votantes, conserva le va al pelo.

PD: A que porcentaje de musulmanes tiene que llegar Francia para que se pueda llamar invasion al tema?
PD2: Pelayo es un mito.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Espectacular la unión entre judíos, morenancies, progres, identitarios (lo de don Pelayo todavía me tiene perplejo, es el único que me duele) etc, contra la Iglesia Católica en todo aquello en que se les ocurra acusarle, ¿eh, Ariadna?



Súmale liberales, el Sr. Wanamaker es ultraliberal, defensor a ultranza del individualismo y del minarquismo, vamos; _anarcho-capitalist_ a tope. Se han juntando lo mejor de cada casa, oye. (Risas)

Nota; sí, lo de Pelayín _duele_.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Pues irán viendo cómo cada vez les va quedando menos tiempo para romper con ese voto.

Llama conserva a los del PP, si quieres, pero a nosotros no nos es apropiada esa definición. Bien es cierto que somo pocos, de momento.




wanamaker dijo:


> Bueno, tu seras mu tradicionalista. Pero el 99% de los catolicos que votan lo hacen al PP, partido conserva (para ti liberal, para mi, para la constitucion y para la ciencia politica, una de las dos ramas practicamente indistinguibles de la socialdemocracia partitocratica).
> Por tanto, a menos que niegues la religiosidad de esos votantes, conserva le va al pelo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

Pelayo es un patriota y no entiende esta traición. Yo creo que es buenismo estúpido en el mejor de los casos y convergencia globalizadora en el peor



Bernaldo dijo:


> Porque él cree que es una invasión. Tú también crees que es una invasión.
> 
> Yo y otros creemos que no es una invasión.



Entonces el obispo está de acuerdo conmigo

Dale la chasca a él por wasap si tal, le dices anti católico, anti español y toa la pesca


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Bueno, lo de Pelayo se veía venir desde hace tiempo, creo que ya se lo pronosticamos en su día y... así ha salido.



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Súmale liberales, el Sr. Wanamaker es ultraliberal, defensor a ultranza del individualismo y del minarquismo, vamos; _anarcho-capitalist_ a tope. Se han juntando lo mejor de cada casa, oye. (Risas)
> 
> Nota; sí, lo de Pelayín _duele_.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Súmale liberales, el Sr. Wanamaker es ultraliberal, defensor a ultranza del individualismo y del minarquismo, vamos; _anarcho-capitalist_ a tope. Se han juntando lo mejor de cada casa, oye. (Risas)
> 
> Nota; sí, lo de Pelayín _duele_.



Si. Defiendo la sociedad frente al Estado. Defiendo que la sociedad española siga siendo la sociedad española, no la neosociedad multiculti.
Debo ser mas tradicionalista que muchos que van de ese palo (risitas).


----------



## Gorguera (9 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Tranquilo, sé distinguirlos, con usted al menos existen aspectos que comparto, aunque éste no sea, precisamente, uno de ellos.
> 
> Hispanoamericanos, no latinoamericanos, hablemos con propiedad, que parece usted un progre, oiga (es broma). Ya he perdido la costumbre de pelearme con _nancies_, nuestros caminos se han separado, se han refugiado ustedes en el SubForo de Temas Calientes, lo han ocupado y se sienten en él como en el sofá de su casa, no visitan mucho el Subforo de Política. Pero creo recordar que nos hemos dicho de todo, con buenas y malas formas, y que unos y otros interpretamos este asunto desde ópticas contrapuestas y usando códigos muy diferentes, paso de entrar en un _déjà vu_, nos instalaríamos en el bucle habitual y sin sentido.
> 
> ...



Ajá... Apartándonos del rollo racial, hispanista y tal, que está ya muy machacado. Ahora pregunto: ¿Nancy porque en alguna ocasión he criticado las mentiras históricas que se han vertido contra el tercer reich y he podido estar de acuerdo con algo que hizo, o porque simplemente me opongo al genocidio lento de los españoles? Ten en cuenta que el muchos foreros usan la etiqueta nancy incluso para los liberales, por el simple hecho de que estos en algun momento de lucidez se oponen más o menos a nuestro exterminio étnico.

Y por último, concédeme el reconocer lo que he dicho antes: El Vaticano no siempre ha hecho el bien a España. El que está a su cabeza es un ser humano, y puede errar o ser influido por otros, como está sucediendo el la actualidad.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

El obispo no está culpabilizando a la Iglesia Católica de la supuesta invasión.

Con todo lo listo que eres... ahora hazte el chivo con tonteras.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Entonces el obispo está de acuerdo conmigo
> 
> Dale la chasca a él por wasap si tal, le dices anti católico, anti español y toa la pesca


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Debo ser mas tradicionalista que muchos que van de ese palo



Los tradis no son más que gente bien con la suficiente inteligencia y complejos para no declararse fachas porque no les gusta la sangre. Son un poco mariconservadores, pero con más cultura.

Buscan dentro de lo suyo algo coherente que no chirríe tanto entre los dichos y los hechos.

Luego hay gente mucho más rancia y reaccionaria que ellos pero que vemos en el Mercado la herramienta perfecta para lograr un orden adecuado para la sociedad.

El Mercado, no demanda multicultis, feminismo, burbujas inmobiliarias ni desfiles de maricones

---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 19:11 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> El obispo no está culpabilizando a la Iglesia Católica de la supuesta invasión.
> 
> Con todo lo listo que eres... ahora hazte el chivo con conteras.



estaría bueno que el obispo se cagara en medio de la catedral. 

Está respetando las formas mientras dice claramente lo que hay; una invasión. y la iglesia la está apoyando. El juzga que el Papa no conoce la situación y yo pienso que puede ser cierto


----------



## BGA (9 Sep 2015)

Sin duda vivimos tiempos interesantes. Maldita maldición. Pero parece que es condición humana no "centrarse" mientra exista algún modo de fuga. Estos modos de fuga, han sido tantos y tan diversos, que llegados al punto en que nos encontramos acaban diluyéndose como los tufos mentales que siempre fueron.

Pronto la gente demandará "realismo" y buscará cobijo a sus problemas reales en discursos y acciones que le hablen de realidad: frente a la realidad del hambre, la realidad del alimento y frente a la realidad de la angustia, la realidad de la esperanza. 

Hoy ya no hace falta sumergirse en el misterio para entender lo que pasa: está ahí, frente a los ojos y a una difícil digestión. No se puede mentir a todos todo el tiempo y la mentira, por su propia naturaleza, no puede sino conducir al caos... ahora evidente aunque persista el narcótico ensueño de tantos que siguen viviendo en el pasado.

Todos los caminos conducen a "Babilonia" y cuando te das cuenta, deseas regresar a casa...


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

No hay invasión, hay un movimiento de desplazados por guerras anglosionistas a los que la Iglesia ofrece refugio.

El Papa está perfectamente informado del drama humano provocado en esas guerras, mejor que tú y que yo, por eso ha apuntado a la neutralización de las mismas como única solución posible.

Te pregunto, ¿qué piensas hacer, echar a esas familias al mar?



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Está respetando las formas mientras dice claramente lo que hay; una invasión. y la iglesia la está apoyando. El juzga que el Papa no conoce la situación y yo pienso que puede ser cierto


----------



## dick jones (9 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los tradis no son más que gente bien con la suficiente inteligencia y complejos para no declararse fachas porque no les gusta la sangre. Son un poco mariconservadores, pero con más cultura.
> 
> Buscan dentro de lo suyo algo coherente que no chirríe tanto entre los dichos y los hechos.
> 
> ...



¿Que es eso del mercado? 

Esto es el colmo del newageismo, creer en el mercado.

En el mercado no se cree, el mercado se analiza, asi que si quieres hacer esas afirmaciones mas te vale tener unos buenos fibos, o por lo menos unos fundamentales un poco coherentes.


----------



## BGA (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No hay invasión, hay un movimiento de desplazados por guerras anglosionistas a los que la Iglesia ofrece refugio.
> 
> El Papa está perfectamente informado del drama humano provocado en esas guerras, mejor que tú y que yo, por eso ha apuntado a la neutralización de las mismas como única solución posible.
> 
> Te pregunto, ¿qué piensas hacer, echar a esas familias al mar?




Muchos desearía ver a Thor con su martillo chapoteando en el Mediterraneo mientras le abrazan por detrás...


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Desde luego, a aquellos a los que les guste la sangre, más allá de comer morcilla, no los quiero a mi vera.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ...complejos para no declararse fachas porque no les gusta la sangre.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Sin duda vivimos tiempos interesantes. Maldita maldición. Pero parece que es condición humana no "centrarse" mientra exista algún modo de fuga. Estos modos de fuga, han sido tantos y tan diversos, que llegados al punto en que nos encontramos acaban diluyéndose como los tufos mentales que siempre fueron.
> 
> Pronto la gente demandará "realismo" y buscará cobijo a sus problemas reales en discursos y acciones que le hablen de realidad: frente a la realidad del hambre, la realidad del alimento y frente a la realidad de la angustia, la realidad de la esperanza.
> 
> ...



muy bueno. Gusta


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No hay invasión, hay un movimiento de desplazados por guerras anglosionistas a los que la Iglesia ofrece refugio.
> 
> El Papa está perfectamente informado del drama humano provocado en esas guerras, mejor que tú y que yo, por eso ha apuntado a la neutralización de las mismas como única solución posible.
> 
> Te pregunto, ¿qué piensas hacer, echar a esas familias al mar?



Dios, un calco de lo que podria decir cualquier progre.
Si hay invasion. Lo dice el diccionario.
Los desplazados, esas "familias" (formadas casi en exclusiva por jovenes en edad militar), que se vayan a los paises que provocan esas guerras.
Cuando alguien utiliza terminos como "drama humano", se deberia cerrar el debate y mandar a tomar por culo al demagogo que uso esos buenistas palabros.

"Es que nadie va a pensar en los niñiiiioooosssss!!!!"
Venga ya, cojones.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No hay invasión, hay un movimiento de desplazados por guerras anglosionistas a los que la Iglesia ofrece refugio.
> 
> El Papa está perfectamente informado del drama humano provocado en esas guerras, mejor que tú y que yo, por eso ha apuntado a la neutralización de las mismas como única solución posible.
> 
> Te pregunto, ¿qué piensas hacer, echar a esas *familias *al mar?



No estamos hablando de familias, Leolfredo, sino de moromierdas sirios, afganos e indostánicos con pelos en los cojones

Si es tu último recurso, es bastante malo. Me esperaba un as en la manga


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

... se le llama mercatolatría (idolatración del mercado, aunque creo que lo correcto sería "mercatolatría"), otra idolatría más, como pueda ser la estatolatría.

PD: y usted, que parece un tipo sensato, ¿cómo es que se pone un alias anglo?



dick jones dijo:


> ¿Que es eso del mercado?
> 
> Esto es el colmo del newageismo, creer en el mercado.
> 
> En el mercado no se cree, el mercado se analiza, asi que si quieres hacer esas afirmaciones mas te vale tener unos buenos fibos, o por lo menos unos fundamentales un poco coherentes.





---------- Post added 09-sep-2015 at 20:25 ----------

Vaya, ¿ahora va a resultar que no hay familias de refugiados?





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> No estamos hablando de familias, Leolfredo.
> 
> Si es tu último recurso, es bastante malo. Me esperaba un as en la manga


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> ¿Que es eso del mercado?
> 
> Esto es el colmo del newageismo, creer en el mercado.
> 
> En el mercado no se cree, el mercado se analiza, asi que si quieres hacer esas afirmaciones mas te vale tener unos buenos fibos, o por lo menos unos fundamentales un poco coherentes.



El mercado es elegir. Alguien que cree que eso viene dado por cualquier cosa menos nuestras propias capacidades, tampoco le puede dar muchas vueltas.

Otra contradiccion que llama la atencion: los que creen en la llegada del nuevo hombre perfecto, niegan la capcidad de eleccion. 
Por que os preocupais tanto por el ser humano si es poco mas que un robot nauseabundo?
Inexplicable.


----------



## BGA (9 Sep 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Dios, un calco de lo que podria decir cualquier progre.
> Si hay invasion. Lo dice el diccionario.
> Los desplazados, esas "familias" (formadas casi en exclusiva por jovenes en edad militar), que se vayan a los paises que provocan esas guerras.
> Cuando alguien utiliza terminos como "drama humano", se deberia cerrar el debate y mandar a tomar por culo al demagogo que uso esos buenistas palabros.
> ...



Ser progre e incoherente acaba siendo la misma cosa: odiar la raiz de un pensamiento que el progre cree original pero que es solo rama cortada del árbol que la dio vida.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Ajá... Apartándonos del rollo racial, hispanista y tal, que está ya muy machacado. Ahora pregunto: ¿Nancy porque en alguna ocasión he criticado las mentiras históricas que se han vertido contra el tercer reich y he podido estar de acuerdo con algo que hizo, o porque simplemente me opongo al genocidio lento de los españoles? Ten en cuenta que el muchos foreros usan la etiqueta nancy incluso para los liberales, por el simple hecho de que estos en algun momento de lucidez se oponen más o menos a nuestro exterminio étnico.



Sí, mejor apartarlo.

_Nancy_; entendido como un cliché de uso coloquial común en el Foro. Lo uso en el mismo modo que se usa el cliché de _capillitas_ hacia los católicos, por ejemplo. No posee una carga estrictamente ideológica -n siquiera peyorativa- sino que describe a los usuarios que comparten la tendencia a elevar la materia (la raza biológica; como pertenencia y generadora) sobre el espíritu (la Fe católica), ésta es la confrontación. Yo no deprecio esta raza biologica, ni mi identidad étnica (como ustedes, deseo preservarla), sé de dónde vengo, cuál es mi linaje, pero no la sacralizo, no hago de esto un mito, ni la antepongo al espíritu y a la Ley de Dios; lo mismo que para la raza serviría para el poder, el Estado, el dinero, etc. Un hombre vale lo que valen sus hechos y espíritu, su valía no la determina su raza biológica.



> Y por último, concédeme el reconocer lo que he dicho antes: El Vaticano no siempre ha hecho el bien a España. El que está a su cabeza es un ser humano, y puede errar o ser influido por otros, como está sucediendo el la actualidad.



Sí, pero la luz prevalece sobre las sombras. No hay color, la Fe católica es el _gen _que caracteriza lo español. Por el catolicismo fuimos Nación, gran Nación, y bajo el signo de la Cruz forjamos nuestra Historia, sin ella, ¿qué sríamos? Calquier cosa menos españoles, así de fácil de entender. No se puede entender España sin la Fe que le otorgó unidad y grandeza.

Un saludo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

veamos algo que nos trae Plvs Vltra



Plvs Vltra dijo:


> Éxodo masivo actual hacia Europa: ¿Amenaza o drama humano?
> Raad Salam Naaman
> Cristiano católico caldeo de origen iraquí
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

¿Pero cómo te atreves a negar lo de las familias de refugiados?¿Que no es un drama humano caer en medio de una guerra?

Pero qué clase tipo eres tú, macho. ¿Tiramos al mar a esas familias, sí o no?



wanamaker dijo:


> Dios, un calco de lo que podria decir cualquier progre.
> Si hay invasion. Lo dice el diccionario.
> Los desplazados, esas "familias" (formadas casi en exclusiva por jovenes en edad militar), que se vayan a los paises que provocan esas guerras.
> Cuando alguien utiliza terminos como "drama humano", se deberia cerrar el debate y mandar a tomar por culo al demagogo que uso esos buenistas palabros.
> ...


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Defiendo la sociedad frente al Estado.



No, eso lo defiendo yo, lo que usted defiende es el individualismo capitalista frente al Estado, no es lo mismo, créame. Sociedad: bien común, el Principio de subsidiariadad, los cuerpos intermedios...


----------



## dick jones (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ... se le llama mercatolatría (idolatración del mercado, aunque creo que lo correcto sería "mercatolatría"), otra idolatría más, como pueda ser la estatolatría.
> 
> PD: y usted, que parece un tipo sensato, ¿cómo es que se pone un alias anglo?
> 
> ...



Ya, si me supongo que por ahi iran los tiros.

Pero viendo como expertos ecoñomistas, tras años de estudios, no son capaces de predecir ni la pequeña parte del mercado en la que trabajan.

¿Como alguien desde la intuición se puede declarar no solo creyente, si no conocedor de los sagrados designios del Mercado?

En cuanto al nombre, es por Robocop, pelicula que considero de las mejores jamas rodadas.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo te atreves a negar lo de las familias de refugiados?¿Que no es un drama humano caer en medio de una guerra?
> 
> Pero qué clase tipo eres tú, macho. ¿Tiramos al mar a esas familias, sí o no?



Que no entiendes de "que se vayan a los paises que provocan esas guerras"?
Que no entiendes de "formadas casi en exclusiva por jovenes en edad militar" (cualquiera lo puede ver en las fotos que hay)?
Por que eres tan sumamente demagogo?

Yo pondria un impuesto a todos los que como tu, declarasen que hay que traer a todos los inmigrantes del mundo mundial porque pobrecillos y blasblas.
Un minuto duraria vuestro circo. O menos.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> No, eso lo defiendo yo, lo que usted defiende es el individualismo capitalista frente al Estado, no es lo mismo, créame. Sociedad: bien común, el Principio de subsidiariadad, los cuerpos intermedios...



Chorradas. Los individuos forman sociedades.
Tu no defiendes la sociedad, porque al final del dia, quieres imponer tus opiniones a esa sociedad, para lo cual necesitas un Estado.
Tanto que te gusta la "verdad", acepta esta: eres tan estatista como cualquier socialista o conserva.


----------



## dick jones (9 Sep 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> El mercado es elegir. Alguien que cree que eso viene dado por cualquier cosa menos nuestras propias capacidades, tampoco le puede dar muchas vueltas.
> 
> Otra contradiccion que llama la atencion: los que creen en la llegada del nuevo hombre perfecto, niegan la capcidad de eleccion.
> Por que os preocupais tanto por el ser humano si es poco mas que un robot nauseabundo?
> Inexplicable.



¿Esto va de crear muñecas peponas imaginarias con las que discutir?

Porque nunca he dicho que crea en la llegada de un nuevo hombre perfecto, la idea me parece ridicula y cualquier ideologia que se base en ella me parece una bomba de relojeria y un camelo para mentes impresionables.

Por otro lado lo mismo creo en principio de la perfeccion y autoregulacion del mercado, como creacion humana, sujeta a la manipulacion humana, es cualquier cosa menos eso.


----------



## tyz (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Conservas? Ni yo ni la mayoría de católicos que andamos por este hilo somos conservadores, que no es más que una de las dos facciones del liberalismo, de la revolución.
> 
> Somos antiliberales y, por tanto, ni conservadores ni progresistas, ni moderados ni radicales, ni de derechas ni de izquierdas.
> 
> ...



Será tradicionalista romano. (Risa Psicótica)


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Los países que provocan esas carnicerías son los que nos los mandan aquí y a los que nuestros gobiernos les dicen "sí, bwana", vaya un lumbreras, mira a ver si te has quedao calvo detrás de las orejas.

Yo no te hablo de jóvenes en edad militar, ¿qué no entendiste de las familias de refugiados? ¿Acaso niegas el montón de familias desplazadas?

Vaya, un anarcocapitalista queriendo poner impuestos... ¿Qué va a ser lo próximo, una planificación quinquenal de los mensajes del hilo?

Yo reportaría a todos los que decís que hay que tirar al mar a las familias de refugiados en guerras de las que nuestros gobiernos son cómplices (modo manipuleitor "guanameiquer" off).



wanamaker dijo:


> Que no entiendes de "que se vayan a los paises que provocan esas guerras"?
> Que no entiendes de "formadas casi en exclusiva por jovenes en edad militar" (cualquiera lo puede ver en las fotos que hay)?
> Por que eres tan sumamente demagogo?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Chorradas. Los individuos forman sociedades.
> Tu no defiendes la sociedad, porque al final del dia, quieres imponer tus opiniones a esa sociedad, para lo cual necesitas un Estado.
> Tanto que te gusta la "verdad", acepta esta: eres tan estatista como cualquier socialista o conserva.



No, estatista sería si la Ley de Dios derivase del Estado, y no es el caso, el Estado es un simple garante de que esta Ley se cumpla, no emana de él, sino de Dios mismo (podemos buscar otro garante, si el nombre le produce sarpullidos). Respecto a la necesidad del Estado para ello, no tiene porqué. Antes de la existencia del concepto de Nación moderna, del Estado como dueño absoluto de nuestros destinos, existían los Fueros; el primero el individuo, libertad para la familia, libertades municipales, forales... Existía la soberanía social.

Ahórrese las lecciones, ¿o no trata usted de imponerme una Sociedad a su medida, que se ciña estrictamente a la especificidad de sus anhelos/ideas? Entonces, ¿de qué me acusa, de aspirar a lo mismo que usted pero desde una óptica católica?, ¿el Reinado Social de Cristo vs el "dios" mercado?, ¿a qué juega?



Edito; errata.


----------



## BGA (9 Sep 2015)

Verto, ven pacá:



> Si vamos a ser serios pongamos toda la carne en el asador:
> 
> Hay un éxodo másivo de refugiados como consecuencia de una guerra CIERTO
> La iglesia colabora en solucionar las consecuencias humanitarias de dicho éxodo CIERTO
> ...


----------



## elKaiser (9 Sep 2015)

Volviendo a la pregunta del hilo, la palabra judio, puede expresar 2 cosas, persona de raza judia, o persona que practica la religión judia, y se puede pertenecer a la primera clase y ser ateo o profesar otras religiones.

A quienes expulsaron los Reyes Católicos, no fué a la raza judia por el mero hecho de serlo, sino solo a judios que no quisieron convertirse al cristianismo; es cierto que luego la Inquisición persiguió a aquellos cuya conversión no había sido sincera, pero eso es otra historia.
Visto con la perpectiva actual, puede parecernos injusto tanto la expulsón de judios que no optaron por convertirse, como la de moriscos con Felipe III (aunque la última a mi parecer es bastante justificada porque comunicaban con el turco, y los antecedentes de Aben Humeya); pero lo cierto, es que esa unidad religiosa conseguida con mano de hierro, evito guerras civiles que sí tuvieron otros paises europeos y que nosotros las evitamos hasta el s. XIX.

Seguramente, hubiese sido mas conveniente desterrar a los judios no conversos a las colonias españolas de America, y tal vez ahora tendriamos unos Estados Unidos hablando español.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

es terrible las ganas que tienen de discutir y pelearse

son nimiedaes las que nos separan en esto, hay que saber reconocer que papi no lo sabe todo siempre

pónganse de acuerdo en alguna cosa...¿Acaso hay algo mejor que un judío para ponerles de acuerdo?


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Gran chorrada, si continúas con la cadena, las sociedades se integran en estados... ¿qué nos quieres decir con esa perogrullada?

¿De qué manga te sacas que ella no defienda la sociedad? Los que no la defienden son algunos individualistas, que tienden a saltarse el resto de entidades intermedias y el bien común.

Llamarle estatista a una tradicionalista es algo sin el menor fundamento.



wanamaker dijo:


> Chorradas. Los individuos forman sociedades.
> Tu no defiendes la sociedad, porque al final del dia, quieres imponer tus opiniones a esa sociedad, para lo cual necesitas un Estado.
> Tanto que te gusta la "verdad", acepta esta: eres tan estatista como cualquier socialista o conserva.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Yo pondria un impuesto a todos los que como tu, declarasen que hay que traer a todos los inmigrantes del mundo mundial porque pobrecillos y blasblas.



eso es poco ancap

con que se hagan cargo de sus gastos es suficiente


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Lo que nos habría faltado. Si los que marcharon a otros sitios tardaron tres siglos en tumbar el Imperio, de haberlos dejado en América en poco más de un siglo lo habrían echado abajo.





elKaiser dijo:


> Seguramente, hubiese sido mas conveniente desterrar a los judios no conversos a las colonias españolas de America, y tal vez ahora tendriamos unos Estados Unidos hablando español.


----------



## BGA (9 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla:

Si le pone el "des" que falta, yo estaría de acuerdo.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Los países que provocan esas carnicerías son los que nos los mandan aquí y a los que nuestros gobiernos les dicen "sí, bwana", vaya un lumbreras, mira a ver si te has quedao calvo detrás de las orejas.
> 
> Yo no te hablo de jóvenes en edad militar, ¿qué no entendiste de las familias de refugiados? ¿Acaso niegas el montón de familias desplazadas?
> 
> ...



Me esta cansando tu basura demagoga.
En ningun momento he negado la complicidad de nuestros gobiernos, ni he dicho que haya que tirar a nadie al mar.
Solo digo que los refugiados se vayan a UK, por ejemplo.
La mierda demagogica que sueltas me parece a mi que es algo pecaminoso.

Vayase a tomar por culo. Ciao.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

tyz dijo:


> Será tradicionalista romano. (Risa Psicótica)



Somos españoles, si usted conoce otro tradiciionalismo español que no sea católico, a la espera nos hallamos de que comparta su hallazgo. ¿Conoce en qué consiste el Tradicionalismo? Tradición (así, en mayúscula), no es sinónimo de tradiciones/costumbres.

Un saludo.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> No, estatista sería si la Ley de Dios derivase del Estado, y no es el caso, el Estado es un simple garante de que esta Ley se cumpla, no emana de él, sino de Dios mismo (podemos buscar otro garante, si el nombre le produce sarpullidos). Respecto a la necesidad del Estado para ello, no tiene porqué. Antes de la existencia del concepto de Nación moderna, del Estado como dueño absoluto de nuestros destinos, existían los Fueros; el primero el individuo, libertad para la familia, libertades municipales, forales... Existía la soberanía social.
> 
> Ahórrese las lecciones, ¿o no trata usted de imponerme una Sociedad a su medida, que se ciña estrictamente a la especificidad de sus anhelos/ideas? Entonces, ¿de qué me acusa, de aspirar a lo mismo que usted pero desde una óptica católica?, ¿el Reinado Social de Cristo vs el "dios" mercado?, ¿a qué juega?
> 
> ...



Te vuelvo a repetir que los individuos forman sociedades. Si crees que ser individualista es negar que los humanos formen sociedades, es que tienes un gran nivel de desconocimiento, si no algo peor.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

A mí me está cansando tu insolencia. Si estás admitiendo la complicidad de nuestros gobiernos, ¿a quién carajo crees que se han de dirigir las miradas? ¿a quién hay que exigir responsabilidades? 

¿Cómo piensas hacer llegar a esa gente a Reino Unido? ¿Con presiones de nuestra diplomacia? Danos las claves, hombre, dánoslas. Aquí llevamos bastante tiempo posicionándonos en contra del lameculismo de los sucesivos gobiernos españoles respecto al anglosionismo y el sector nuclear europeo, los que me gusta denominar "carolos" (carolingios) para evitarnos tragar más marrones. En España participamos directamente, por ejemplo, en los bombardeos de Libia.

Pues no, aquí han conseguido ponernos a la Iglesia como centro de las miradas culpabilizadoras. ¿Para cuándo arremetemos contra la Cruz Roja?

Desde luego, cuánto espabilao.



wanamaker dijo:


> Me esta cansando tu basura demagoga.
> En ningun momento he negado la complicidad de nuestros gobiernos, ni he dicho que haya que tirar a nadie al mar.
> Solo digo que los refugiados se vayan a UK, por ejemplo.
> La mierda demagogica que sueltas me parece a mi que es algo pecaminoso.
> ...


----------



## BGA (9 Sep 2015)

Muchas clases de animales muestran una conducta eficaz y contante por estar sometidos a un código inevitable. El ser humano -única criatura libre- no está sujeto a un código superior en rango a su libertad. Por tanto, el código se olvida, o se altera y se impone.

Sin trascendencia, la libertad y el código son problemas insolubles para el hombre.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Da Grappla:
> 
> Si le pone el "des" que falta, yo estaría de acuerdo.





a ninguno le gustan los judíos, mira Bernaldo como dice que el amperio se pudrió por la comida kosher, la otra que huele a marrano, usted por lo que sea, a Verto tampoco le van...


se pueden poner de acuerdo todos contra mí dado que ninguno es capaz de ser constructivo, excepto yo


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Vaya, podías comenzar por los átomos y todo eso... 

Argumento al nivel de "los individuos forman estados" por lo tanto anarcocapitalistas son estatistas... ::

¿Siguiente simpleza?



wanamaker dijo:


> Te vuelvo a repetir que los individuos forman sociedades. Si crees que ser individualista es negar que los humanos formen sociedades, es que tienes un gran nivel de desconocimiento, si no algo peor.


----------



## dick jones (9 Sep 2015)

elKaiser dijo:


> Volviendo a la pregunta del hilo, la palabra judio, puede expresar 2 cosas, persona de raza judia, o persona que practica la religión judia, y se puede pertenecer a la primera clase y ser ateo o profesar otras religiones.
> 
> A quienes expulsaron los Reyes Católicos, no fué a la raza judia por el mero hecho de serlo, sino solo a judios que no quisieron convertirse al cristianismo; es cierto que luego la Inquisición persiguió a aquellos cuya conversión no había sido sincera, pero eso es otra historia.
> Visto con la perpectiva actual, puede parecernos injusto tanto la expulsón de judios que no optaron por convertirse, como la de moriscos con Felipe III (aunque la última a mi parecer es bastante justificada porque comunicaban con el turco, y los antecedentes de Aben Humeya); pero lo cierto, es que esa unidad religiosa conseguida con mano de hierro, evito guerras civiles que sí tuvieron otros paises europeos y que nosotros las evitamos hasta el s. XIX.
> ...



Bueno, te olvidas de la guerra de secesion, y de la revuelta de los comuneros.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Eres destructivo por tu cizañería, los que hemos identificado esa característica tuya es normal que estemos de acuerdo.

No puedes ser constructivo para con España pues careces de los mimbres necesarios para ello.




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> a ninguno le gustan los judíos, mira Bernaldo como dice que el amperio se pudrió por la comida kosher, la otra que huele a marrano, usted por lo que sea, a Verto tampoco le van...
> 
> 
> se pueden poner de acuerdo todos contra mí dado que ninguno es capaz de ser constructivo, excepto yo


----------



## tyz (9 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Somos españoles, si usted conoce otro tradiciionalismo español que no sea católico, a la espera nos hallamos de que comparta su hallazgo. ¿Conoce en qué consiste el Tradicionalismo? Tradición (así, en mayúscula), no es sinónimo de tradiciones/costumbres.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo que sepa las historias del antiguo testamento no nos hablan de la Mancha precisamente y Jesús no nació en Andalucía o Navarra, que yo sepa. Todo eso fue impuesto por autoridades romanas primero y godas después. Pero vaya quizás, Jesús es de un pueblo de Soria y el párroco se olvidó de contároslo. 

Al igual que el movimiento nacional estaba formado por falangistas (ahora progres), carlistas (ahora nacionalistas) y católicos (ahora pepones). En fin la culpa es del liberalismo... 


Saludos.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A mí me está cansando tu insolencia. Si estás admitiendo la complicidad de nuestros gobiernos, ¿a quién carajo crees que se han de dirigir las miradas? ¿a quién hay que exigir responsabilidades?
> 
> ¿Cómo piensas hacer llegar a esa gente a Reino Unido? ¿Con presiones de nuestra diplomacia? Danos las claves, hombre, dánoslas. Aquí llevamos bastante tiempo posicionándonos en contra del lameculismo de los sucesivos gobiernos españoles respecto al anglosionismo y el sector nuclear europeo, los que me gusta denominar "carolos" (carolingios) para evitarnos tragar más marrones. En España participamos directamente, por ejemplo, en los bombardeos de Libia.
> 
> ...



Nadie pone a la iglesia de centro nada. A casi nadie le importa. Pero este hilo va sobre la iglesia. Puede aceptarlo o seguir llorando.

Lo que haga el gobierno del Estado me toca un pie. No tengo porque aceptar las consecuencias. Y no acepto un 12% de inmigrantes en España. No hay mas.

Y posicionarse contra la politica internacional de España, lo hace el 99% del foro. Deja de creerte algo especial.

Sigues escribiendo exactamente igual que cualquier progre.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Te vuelvo a repetir que los individuos forman sociedades. Si crees que ser individualista es negar que los humanos formen sociedades, es que tienes un gran nivel de desconocimiento, si no algo peor.



Sin duda algo peor, para usted mucho peor; creo en Dios, y solo me arrodillo ante Él, no ante su liberalismo. Que usted se sienta cómodo postrado ante sus ídolos y modas, no es asunto mío:

El Sr. Chesterton lo diría así: quienes abandonan la Tradición de la Verdad, no escapan hacia algo llamado libertad, solo escapan hacia otra cosa que llamamos moda. 

Me canso.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Vaya, podías comenzar por los átomos y todo eso...
> 
> Argumento al nivel de "los individuos forman estados" por lo tanto anarcocapitalistas son estatistas... ::
> 
> ¿Siguiente simpleza?



Voluntariedad lo llaman. Siguiente catetada.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

no son capaces de debatir, negociar ni acordar cosas. No podrían estar de acuerdo ni en contra mía 

a insultarse y pelearse a otro sitio, coño ya...chaschosos qe me están obstinando con tanta perreta y machangada


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Esta es la ridiculez del anarcocapitalista, individualista o lo que sea.

No aceptarás las consecuencias de lo que haga el Estado pero te las tienes que tragarlas sí o sí. Eso hasta un progre lo sabe, en realidad escribes como un niño de teta o como una avestruz que mete la cabeza debajo del ala.






wanamaker dijo:


> Nadie pone a la iglesia de nada. A casi nadie le importa. Pero este hilo va sober la iglesia. Puede aceptarlo o seguir llorando.
> 
> Lo que haga el gobierno del Estado me toca un pie.* No tengo porque aceptar las consecuencias*. Y no acepto un 12% de inmigrantes en Españ. No hay mas.
> 
> ...


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Sin duda algo peor, para usted mucho peor; creo en Dios, y solo me arrodillo ante Él, no ante su liberalismo. Que usted se sienta cómodo postrado ante sus ídolos y modas, no es asunto mío:
> 
> El Sr. Chesterton lo diría así: quienes abandonan la Tradición de la Verdad, no escapan hacia algo llamado libertad, solo escapan hacia otra cosa que llamamos moda.
> 
> Me canso.



Me parece muy bien que creas en Dios y que sigas lo que tengas que seguir.
Lo que no quiero es que por medio de tu "sociedad tradicionalista", me impongas tus creencias o formas de actuar derivadas de aquellas.
Es muy simple, de verdad.


----------



## success-borrado (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> PD: y usted, que parece un tipo sensato, ¿cómo es que se pone un alias anglo?



Tu pedantería con el tema de los nicks _anglos_ es algo fuera de toda la lógica. No sé si tienes más de 50 años o cuál es tu problema. Al nivel de los _"nancyes" _que ven sionistas por todas partes, tú ves anglosionistas, para mí es lo mismo. Ellos ven la mano judía en todo lo que pasa en el mundo, tú también. No hay tanta diferencia.

Flaco favor le haces a tu causa, entregándote a los mexicanos, cubanos y demás gente que reniega de España, y sospechando siempre de tus compatriotas por gilipolleces auténticas. Si no supiera que es mentira, te diría que no has salido de tu pueblo en tu vida. 
Voy a empezar a pensar cómo tú, y cada vez que insultes al idioma castellano omitiendo las interrogaciones de inicio (¿) cómo haces siempre cómo buen _anglo,_ o cuando te llamas a tí mismo _Berny,_ pensaré que eres un anglosionista. Es lo justo.

Será mejor que vayamos aceptando que España está en Europa (la que sea, la UE u otra, o ella sóla) y que tiempos pasados con los que mucho incluso soñamos de unidad Hispanoamericana no van a volver. Ni ellos quieren, ni nosotros queremos. Nunca han agradecido a España lo que hizo por ellos, y no son pocos los que siempre dicen en foros sudamericanos en los que a veces cotilleo, que les habría ido mejor cómo colonias inglesas.

Y tampoco estaría de más que se reconocieran las cosas: Aunque la Iglesia no es la culpable de la invasión -sí, INVASIÓN-, como el autor del hilo pretende deslizar, su actitud es colaboracionista con los gobiernos, colaboracionista porque quiere acomodar al enemigo en casa. Esa gente y hasta nueva órden, son potenciales peligros andantes cuyo único objetivo es extender la umma de una u otra forma, que es el fin último del Islam. Ha dicho Arabia que construirá 200 mezquitas en Alemania para que se sientan cómo en casa y ya te digo que la Iglesia no ha dicho NI VA A DECIR NADA en contra. *Tantos siglos de esfuerzos, de cruzadas, de muertos, para ahora meter al enemigo en casa a mesa y cama puesta. Me dan ganas de llorar, lo digo de verdad.*

No hay por dónde defender a este Papa. Ésto es lo menos que DEBE decir un Papa ante una religión como el Islam:

_Show me just what Muhammad brought that was new and there you will find things only evil and inhuman, such as his command to spread by the sword the faith he preached._ Benedict XVI.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regensburg_lecture#Official_Vatican_declaration

Claro que tardó poco en volverse a abandonar frente al progresismo y recular en lo que había dicho, maquillándolo un poco, pero ahí quedó al menos. Curiso por cierto la reacción del "anglosionista" Aznar: _Former Prime Minister José María Aznar, in response to the demonstrations asking the Pope to apologize, asked why Muslims had not apologized for occupying Spain for 800 years as Al-Andalus, and then called the Alliance of Civilizations initiative "stupid."_

¿Pero qué pasaba con el Papa anterior?. Que caía mal a todos, a todos, no cómo este alegre campechano argentino. Caía mal a los progres de forma estándar por ser un Papa, caía regulín a muchos católicos de misa semanal porque tenía cara de malvado y no simpática, caía mal a la prensa y era contínua la foto suya con traje de nazi, caía mal por su intransigencia en algunos temas. Cayó muy mal por su incorrección política con el Islam. 

Curiosamente tuvo que dimitir para que alguien más progre tomara su lugar. ¿Casualidad? Sí, cómo la muerte de Juan Pablo I.

Éso es un Papa del que te podías sentir orgulloso, que estaba más pendiente de los católicos y de todos los cristianos que de los negros y moros que vienen aquí y* queman cruces, destruyen y mean en estatuas de la Vírgen o tiran cajas de comida que tienen la cruz roja en ellas mientras que gritan "¡Alá es Grande!". ** ¿Es esta la basura que este Papa quiere que acojamos?. Antes de virtudes cómo la compasión, la solidaridad y demás, está la necesidad básica de SUPERVIVENCIA, de protegerse frente al enemigo. El Papa lo único que hace es alinearse con los gobiernos "anglosionistas" rolleyes con el agravante de supuestamente ser el defensor de la Fe y sucesor de quien es.

¿Creéis que este Papa habría dicho lo mismo que el actual frente a esta crisis? Lo dudo. A lo largo de la Historia ha habido Papas despreciables, y se dice y punto. Este tipo que hace semanas renegó por los "crímenes" de los españoles en América y por "la conquista", es un Papa traidor, de los muchos que ha habido en la Historia contra España. Ya está bien de "poner la otra mejilla", algo que nunca en el pasado nuestros antepasados hicieron cuando repartieron espada por todo el continente y litorales del mediterráneo presiguiendo al moro.

* http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-y-orinan-estatua-de-virgen-maria-italia.html





<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=f1feb0a00d26" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<object id="flashObj" width="640" height="360" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,47,0"><param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1&isUI=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="web=externos&videoId=4464051105001&playerID=86420195001&playerKey=AQ%2E%2E,AAAADP7KBSE%2E,NP37tnwPKWHJKQRgZyNX5lcPWsrTmeMq&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1&isUI=1" wmode="transparent" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="web=externos&videoId=4464051105001&playerID=86420195001&playerKey=AQ%2E%2E,AAAADP7KBSE%2E,NP37tnwPKWHJKQRgZyNX5lcPWsrTmeMq&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="640" height="360" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" swLiveConnect="true" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/**********?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object>
Refugiados sirios en Macedonia rechazan al grito de «Alá es grande» la comida de la Cruz Roja - ABC.es

De ÉSTO es de lo que se tiene que preocupar el Papa, de *defender la Europa Cristiana.* Y si no lo hace, es un traidor. Claro que le importa bien poco, su patria es Argentina y nada más. Lo tiene todo.


----------



## Lilith Reborn (9 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> Y tampoco estaría de más que se reconocieran las cosas: Aunque la Iglesia no es la culpable de la invasión -sí, INVASIÓN-, como el autor del hilo pretende deslizar, su actitud es colaboracionista con los gobiernos, colaboracionista porque quiere acomodar al enemigo en casa. Esa gente y hasta nueva órden, son potenciales peligros andantes cuyo único objetivo es extender la umma de una u otra forma, que es el fin último del Islam. Ha dicho Arabia que construirá 200 mezquitas en Alemania para que se sientan cómo en casa y ya te digo que la Iglesia no ha dicho NI VA A DECIR NADA en contra. *Tantos siglos de esfuerzos, de cruzadas, de muertos, para ahora meter al enemigo en casa a mesa y cama puesta. Me dan ganas de llorar, lo digo de verdad.*



Si el problema es el Papa, y no la Iglesia, hay cosas que un Papa piensa y no las puede decir. Como dices, esta en Europa, y no puede usar el lenguage que a el le gustaria en muchos casos. En otros, incluso lo que dice y hace se mantiene en secreto (China, por ejemplo)



success dijo:


> ¿Pero qué pasaba con el Papa anterior?. Que caía mal a todos, a todos, no cómo este alegre campechano argentino. Caía mal a los progres de forma estándar por ser un Papa, caía regulín a muchos católicos de misa semanal porque tenía cara de malvado y no simpática, caía mal a la prensa y era contínua la foto suya con traje de nazi, caía mal por su intransigencia en algunos temas. Cayó muy mal por su incorrección política con el Islam.



A mi el Papa anterior me gustaba mas que este. Este, desde mi punto de vista, tiene cosas mejores y cosas peores. Pero como con el anterior, Cristo esta con el.

En lo del islam tenia toda la razon. Pero tambien es cierto, que la interpretacion interesada de sus palabras, provoco mucho sufrimiento. Desgraciadamente, con el islam, el Papa tiene que andar con pies de plomo. No tiene ejercito que lo defienda, ni quedan paises catolicos que lo respalden.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

tyz dijo:


> Yo que sepa las historias del antiguo testamento no nos hablan de la Mancha precisamente y Jesús no nació en Andalucía o Navarra, que yo sepa. Todo eso fue impuesto por autoridades romanas primero y godas después. Pero vaya quizás, Jesús es de un pueblo de Soria y el párroco se olvidó de contároslo.



Muy "ocurrente", pero no ha entendido nada.

Olvídelo. Ya no tengo paciencia para volverlo a explicar, solo dos apuntes:

Cuando hablo de Tradición, así con mayúscula, me refiero a la cátólica. Cuando hablo de Tradicionalismo, me refiero al Movimiento político que lleva este nombre. A la defensa de la Tradición política de las Españas, irremediablemente ligada a la Fe católica (usted no puede inventarse qué significa esto, ya existe un significado, si eso búsquese otro nombre para lo suyo, sea lo que sea, porque este ya está pillado, y no desde ayer, precisamente).

Lo suyo es como decir; que hace 3.000 años existieron tribus que vivían en comunidad y en base a esto les da el nombre de marxistas. No, el marxismo posee un significado, como lo posee el Tradicionalismo.



> ....carlistas (ahora nacionalistas)



No, otra vez típicos/tópicos, ligando nacionalismo al Carlismo, no, por favor, ¿cuántas veces tenemos que explicar que, aunque consecuencia de su derrota militar, una reacción ante el centralismo liberal, es algo totalmente espurio al Carlismo? 



> y católicos (ahora pepones)



Llamar católico a un Partido anti-cristiano; abortista, homosexualista, pro-divorcio, pro-ideario de género, enemigo del bien común... y a sus votantes, como poco me resulta atrevido, oiga.



> En fin la culpa es del liberalismo...



Sí, del Sistema Liberal, de ese Estado liberal que combatió el Carlismo. Dos siglos de liberalismo dan su fruto. Y, no voy a entrar otra vez en el debate acerca de qué es el liberalismo y qué no es. 

Un saludo.


Edito; errata.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Esta es la ridiculez del anarcocapitalista, individualista o lo que sea.
> 
> No aceptarás las consecuencias de lo que haga el Estado pero te las tienes que tragarlas sí o sí. Eso hasta un progre lo sabe, en realidad escribes como un niño de teta o como una avestruz que mete la cabeza debajo del ala.



Es una forma de hablar. Es evidente que tengo que comerme los actos de mi gobierno. Pero me podre quejar al menos.

Lo que me cuesta entender es el siguiente dialogo.
A: "La inmigracion descontrolada es culpa del gobierno"
B: "Cierto. Hay que tomar medidas contra el problema"
A: "No, no, no, pobres inmigrantes"


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

me piden por MP que lo abra ::


----------



## success-borrado (9 Sep 2015)

Lilith in Paris dijo:


> Si el problema es el Papa, y no la Iglesia, hay cosas que un Papa piensa y no las puede decir. Como dices, esta en Europa, y no puede usar el lenguage que a el le gustaria en muchos casos. En otros, incluso lo que dice y hace se mantiene en secreto (China, por ejemplo)



¿Cómo sabes lo que piensa alguien si no lo expresa?. Él es el Papa de Roma, el sucesor de San Pedro, debe siemrpe DECIR lo que se espera de él, sin importar las consecuencias. Jesús murió en la cruz por decir lo que pensaba y no tuvo miedo. Lo que nos faltaba ya es un Papa políticamente correcto, corrección política de la que vamos ya sobrados. Para éso, no se necesita un Papa.



Lilith in Paris dijo:


> A mi el Papa anterior me gustaba mas que este. Este, desde mi punto de vista, tiene cosas mejores y cosas peores. Pero como con el anterior, Cristo esta con el.
> 
> En lo del islam tenia toda la razon. Pero tambien es cierto, que la interpretacion interesada de sus palabras, provoco mucho sufrimiento. Desgraciadamente, con el islam, el Papa tiene que andar con pies de plomo. No tiene ejercito que lo defienda, ni quedan paises catolicos que lo respalden.



¿Pies de plomo?. ¿Ejército que lo defienda?. De nuevo corrección política. El Papa no necesita un ejército. La Palabra de Dios no necesita más que cuerdas vocales para ser extendida. Menudo miedo tuvieron que tener los Papas de la antigüedad cuando llamaban a las Cruzadas. ¿Es que va a mandar Arabia un equipo de fuerzas especiales al corazón de Roma para matarle?. ¿Es que no está ya en la diana de todo extremista musulmán?.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Mezclas cosas, creo que el hilo tiene como desencadenante el tema de los refugiados de guerra. Porque, ¿estaremos de acuerdo en que hay una guerra en Siria (y otros países) en el que están habiendo, para no variar, masacres a la población civil, no?

Mi idea es que la reacción ha de ser volver los ojos al gobierno de España para que éste, a su vez, se niegue a colaborar en la política de guerras que está ocasionando todo esto porque están tratando de derrocar a Al-Assad desde hace tiempo, a toda costa con este resultado.

Y, entre otras cosas, A AVERIGUAR QUIÉN ESTÁ MOVIENDO TODA ESTA GENTE HACIA EUROPA para someterles a un juicio internacional.

¿Qué carajo pintan organizaciones como, por ejemplo, AYNRAND de USA mezclada en la financiación de estos movimientos de refugiados?




wanamaker dijo:


> Es una forma de hablar. Es evidente que tengo que comerme los actos de mi gobierno. Pero me podre quejar al menos.
> 
> Lo que me cuesta entender es el siguiente dialogo.
> A: "La inmigracion descontrolada es culpa del gobierno"
> ...


----------



## success-borrado (9 Sep 2015)

Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> ¿Me he explicado con claridad? Creo que sí.



Pues no, francamente, es ver uno de tus tochos infumables pseudointelectualoides y bajar hasta abajo del todo.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> A mí hay cosas que no me cuadran. Entiendo que es seguidismo de una fe, y poco más. Pero es que es totalmente cierto que las razones que esgrimimos los "progres" o la "izquierda" de humanidad, solidaridad, etc. (y no descarto tampoco los oportunismos en cualquier partido, uso político de cualquier partido, etc. porque eso va de suyo que siempre está ahí) esos valores, decía, no convencían a algunos de nuestros amigos católicos...Pero ahora esgrimen los mismos ellos, desde la llamada del Papa.
> 
> En serio. ¿El Papa les ha hecho ver la luz y volverse "progres"? ¿Entender que vienen familias, gente a la que se le ha roto la vida y necesitan un lugar donde meterse, donde empezar a vivir de nuevo, se lo tenía que explicar su Papa Francisco?
> 
> ...



Por alusiones, ¿en cuál de mis mensajes, exactamente, ha visto que mi opinión variase? La repito, es ésta:

Disulpe, pero no le he visto a usted, ni al resto de basurilla del progretariado, jamás, denunciar la brutal persecución religiosa a la que son sometidos los cristianos sirios en nombre del Islam, ni en Siria ni en el resto de países islámicos donde esta persecución se da, ¿quiénes son los hipócritas? Los musulmanes pueden ir, perfectamente, a otros países musulmanes, sería lo lógico, ¿dónde está el problema? Le recuerdo que los musulmanes limitan su "caridad" para con otros musulmanes, exclusivamente, no les veo a ustedes denunciar esta discriminación, hipócritas. Los cristianos, sin embargo no tendrían a dónde ir...

Los refugiados musulmanes a países musulmanes, los cristianos a Europa. Yo, como española y católica, porque además de católica soy española, poseo mi propio criterio. También para ejercer mi catolicidad. Lo que aquí se discute, al menos por mi parte, son las causas de este éxodo, y tratamos de dirimir responsabilidades y culpables.

Y no, no se trata de ser solidarios con la pasta de los demás, ni de imponer esta solidaridad, ni de seguir modas y campañas mediáticas, como hacen ustedes, el progretariado. Se trata de dedicar tu tiempo y pasta, no porque está de moda. Aunque es cierto que en la edad adulta me he vuelto más egoísta, con mi tiempo, que no así con mi pasta. Los católicos no necesitamos campañas mediáticas, ni que nos lo mande un Papa, para mover el culito e implicarnos en la ayuda a los más desfavorecidos. Yo tengo mis prioridades.



> ¿Me he explicado con claridad? Creo que sí.



¿Y yo? Pues me alegro. Ale.


----------



## success-borrado (9 Sep 2015)

Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> ¡Pues menos mal! Porque servidora se había lanzado a escribir y se había quedado con un tocho en la puerta. Pensé que lo había cerrado la moderación, y no acababa de entender por qué habría sido, porque tampoco se había subido el tono tanto en el hilo...
> 
> (Igual, después de soltar mi tocho, se arrepiente de haber reabierto las puertas...



Le pedí yo abrirlo tras estar casi una hora redactando un post (tocho, pero ameno), y verlo cerrado justo un minuto antes de darle a enviar.


----------



## wanamaker (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Mezclas cosas, creo que el hilo tiene como desencadenante el tema de los refugiados de guerra. Porque, ¿estaremos de acuerdo en que hay una guerra en Siria (y otros países) en el que están habiendo, para no variar, masacres a la población civil, no?
> 
> Mi idea es que la reacción ha de ser volver los ojos al gobierno de España para que éste, a su vez, se niegue a colaborar en la política de guerras que está ocasionando todo esto porque están tratando de derrocar a Al-Assad desde hace tiempo, a toda costa con este resultado.
> 
> ...



Que ya sabemos todos que este tema no es casualidad.
Ahora bien, hay dos formas de afrontar esto:
1. Los poderes del mundo provocan guerras y tienen intencion de llenar europa de musulmanes, pero es que pobrecillos.
2. Los poderes del mundo provocan guerras y tienen intencion de llenar europa de musulmanes, no pueden entrar.


----------



## tyz (9 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Muy "ocurrente", pero no ha entendido nada.
> 
> Olvídelo. Ya no tengo paciencia para volverlo a explicar, solo dos apuntes:
> 
> ...



Tradición tiene un significado en castellano. Si su organización toma ese vocablo será por algo. Algo no licito por lo expuesto.
Con respecto a como se repartieron el Estado los del movimiento nacional, creo que no descubro nada, los carlistas, oh casualidad, no tienen representación parlamentaria, salvo en Cataluña y Vascongadas, donde aparecen los nacionalistas. En fin no voy a entrar en peleas familiares (cuando no son de la mía) . Los hechos están ahí. 
Las peleas entre las nuevas tropas (supuestos liberales) y los servidores tradicionales del rey como que tampoco me llaman la atención. 
Pero de eso a que los males del mundo sean debidos a un movimiento que deseaba acabar con la institución de la monarquía, hay un trecho. 

Saludos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> Aunque la Iglesia no es la culpable de la invasión -sí, INVASIÓN-, como el autor del hilo pretende deslizar



qué dices tú flipao, de considerarla culpable en exclusiva...ése truco no les sirve a los vaticanoides y a ti tampoco no pretendas mis pretensiones

el autor del hilo ha dicho claramente, paso de la tercera persona al plural mayestático, Nos os hemos dicho que declaramos a nuestros obispos y gentes de sotana, ignorantes, indignos e incapaces de juzgar tal situación que de por ellos fuere, sucedería otra arribada de mahometanos, terrible para nuestro pueblo y haciendas


----------



## success-borrado (9 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> qué dices tú flipao, de considerarla culpable en exclusiva...ése truco no les sirve a los vaticanoides y a ti tampoco no pretendas mis pretensiones



Por éso he dicho "deslizar", porque aunque en el tocho sueltes los argumentos, en el título pones claramente: Iglesia Católica = Invasión.

Una de dos:
1. Para provocar que entren los foreros que tú sabes y te llenen el hilo de varias páginas, o
2. Porque insinúas una causalidad, o incluso equivalencia, entre Iglesia Católica e Invasión.

Y creo que todos sabemos que la última no es cierta.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

Equivale a invasión, entiendo que involuntaria


----------



## Skylar (9 Sep 2015)

Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> No me refiero al Papa ahora, no, sino a los que esperan tener una opinión o cambiarla en función de lo que la Iglesia diga.
> 
> ¿Me he explicado con claridad? Creo que sí.



Si tanto te interesan los temas católicos, deberías conocer en profundidad la doctrina católica. El catecismo es el mejor resumen para empezar. Lo digo porque haces unas preguntas que no tienen mucho sentido y son muy pueriles, lo digo sin acritud. Ten pongo solo tres líneas:

_La Iglesia es el Cuerpo de Cristo. Por el Espíritu y su acción en los sacramentos, sobre todo en la Eucaristía, Cristo muerto y resucitado constituye la comunidad de los creyentes como cuerpo suyo._

Lo de arriba en cursiva significa que la Iglesia no es una institución como el Real Madrid, una Peña Flamenca o IU. Para ti que eres atea seguro que sí pero para los creyentes esto significa un compromiso de FIDELIDAD que está más allá de nuestras opiniones e intereses particulares.

Y ahora viene uno de los grandes axiomas de la postmodernidad, que rondará tu cabeza al leer mis palabras...

*FIEL = TONTO*


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Desde luego, yo no quiero que se llene Europa de musulmanes... ni de judíos, ni etc, etc.

Pero... están dentro o a las puertas. Pregunto:

1- ¿Cómo evitas que los gobiernos les den paso? Ni siquiera Hungría, hostil a la inmigración, los ha frenado.

2- ¿Cómo piensas evitar que "alguien" siga financiando los embarques?¿Están identificados quienes lo hacen?

3- Si los gobiernos les dan paso... ¿los dejas sueltos por las calles?


Y ya, por último, los que pensáis que es una invasión... ¿para cuándo váis a tomar las armas?

Desde luego, yo si tuviera consciencia de ser España invadida me pongo directamente a aprender de armas, me vuelvo a España y me uno al correspondiente cuerpo de defensa. Me sorprende la sangre gorda de quienes sí creen que España está siendo invadida y gastan el tiempo en escribir en un foro.




wanamaker dijo:


> Que ya sabemos todos que este tema no es casualidad.
> Ahora bien, hay dos formas de afrontar esto:
> 1. Los poderes del mundo provocan guerras y tienen intencion de llenar europa de musulmanes, pero es que pobrecillos.
> 2. Los poderes del mundo provocan guerras y tienen intencion de llenar europa de musulmanes, no pueden entrar.


----------



## Verto (9 Sep 2015)

tyz dijo:


> Yo que sepa las historias del antiguo testamento no nos hablan de la Mancha precisamente y Jesús no nació en Andalucía o Navarra, que yo sepa. Todo eso fue impuesto por autoridades romanas primero y godas después. Pero vaya quizás, Jesús es de un pueblo de Soria y el párroco se olvidó de contároslo.
> 
> Al igual que el movimiento nacional estaba formado por falangistas (ahora progres), carlistas (ahora nacionalistas) y católicos (ahora pepones). En fin la culpa es del liberalismo...
> 
> ...



Tal parece que Dios es español ¿no lo sabía?

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/KLIIGYFJU-8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

tyz dijo:


> Tradición tiene un significado en castellano. Si su organización toMa ese vocablo será por algo. Algo no licito por lo expuesto.



No es que no desee explicárselo (lo he hecho _cienes_ y _cienes _de veces), es su actitud. Si en alguna ocasión siente inquietud por el tema, pídaselo a los enanitos de Google, ellos estarán receptivos y de guardia las 24h. 



> Con respecto a como se repartieron el Estado los del movimiento nacional, creo que no descubro nada, los carlistas, oh casualidad, no tienen representación parlamentaria, salvo en Cataluña y Vascongadas, donde aparecen los nacionalistas. En fin no voy a entrar en peleas familiares (cuando no son de la mía) . Los hechos están ahí.
> Las peleas entre las nuevas tropas (supuestos liberales) y los servidores tradicionales del rey como que tampoco me llaman la atención.



Sí, mejor vamos a dejarlo.



> Pero de eso a que los males del mundo sean debidos a un movimiento que deseaba acabar con la institución de la monarquía, hay un trecho.



A ver, ¿qué será para usted el liberalismo?

¿De qué habla?, ¿de verdad me está diciendo que se cree que el Carlismo se opuso al liberalismo simplemente por una cuestión dinástica? Ésta, aunque sin duda fundamental, solo fue el banderín de enganche: Dios, Patria, Fueros y Rey (por este orden de importancia, esta es mi opinión)

Empecemos porque en el S.XIX se estalizó la Religión tras un descomunal robo cometido contra la Iglesia, privándola de sus bienes, tierras, etc (que le servían para auto-financiarse).

Sigamos con los Fueros; la soberanía social/libertades forales, o en qué consistieron las desamortizaciones, el mayor expolio cometido sobre el Pueblo español, que convirtió a campesinos libres en esclavos. Un ejemplo; un campesino pobre se beneficiaba trabajando libremente las tierras comunales, tierras que fueron expropiadas por el Estado liberal, y ya que estos campesinos no solían disponer de dinero para adquirirlas se terminaron vendiendo a los ricos, supuestamente para paliar el problema de la deuda, convirtiendo a esos campesinos que trabajaban las tierras comunales, o de la Iglesia, en nuevos proletarios sin tierras, esclavizados y empobrecidos y condenados al desarraigo, a la vez que provocó el nacimiento de la nueva burguesía, terratenientes. ¿No le resulta de un paralelismo asombroso con las privatizacioes peperas de nuestros tiempos?, ¿el robo de la riqueza común para medrar, y con lo que enriquecer a sus amigotes?

Convierte a los "siervos" (así, entrecomillado) con tierras en hombres "libres", pero sin tierras, condenados en gran parte de los casos a emigrar, al desarraigo y convertirse en proletarios, así funciona el Capitalismo, es enemigo de la Tradición, hay que destruir ésta para mayor gloria del Capital ¿cómo lo ve? Lo dicho, son ustedes unos tontos útiles....

Así los liberaban de sus "privilegios". Este es un tema muy amplio, ni siquiera he citado a la Iglesia y sus desamortizaciones (ejemplo; un campesino que trabajaba las tierras de la Iglesia, si éste tenía una mala cosecha, la Iglesia llegaba a un acuerdo beneficioso con él, igualito que en el Capitalismo, oiga), pero a modo de resumen se comprende lo sucedido y porqué los campesinos, el Pueblo, combatió contra sus "libertadores" y de parte de la Iglesia. Básicamente un desastre para el Pueblo y para España.

Eso sí, todo muy adornado, con mucha pomposidad liberal. Pues de eso se trataba, de robar al pueblo la soberanía social, eso sí, siempre en su nombre, destruir su modo de vida tradicional y plantar la semilla del liberalismo/Capitalismo. 

De verdad que resulta agotador responder siempre a lo mismo. Un saludo.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

Aquí hay que entender que la gente no tenga idea de lo que es el Tradicionalismo Español salvo vagas referencias. Lógicamente, después de haberlo vencido en el campo de batalla no iban a darle cancha en los centros de adoctrinamiento del Estado (colegios, etc.).

Y bueno, desconocer que el término Tradicionalismo Español está más que asignado ya es harta ignorancia, pero bueno, en la línea mencionada en el anterior párrafo.





Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> De verdad que resulta agotador responder siempre a lo mismo. Un saludo.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> Para provocar que entren los foreros que tú sabes y te llenen el hilo de varias páginas.
> 
> Y creo que todos sabemos que la última no es cierta.



Y foreras, oye. (Risas)



Bernaldo dijo:


> Aquí hay que entender que la gente no tenga idea de lo que es el Tradicionalismo Español salvo vagas referencias. Lógicamente, después de haberlo vencido en el campo de batalla no iban a darle cancha en los centros de adoctrinamiento del Estado (colegios, etc.).
> 
> Y bueno, desconocer que el término Tradicionalismo Español está más que asignado ya es harta ignorancia, pero bueno, en la línea mencionada en el anterior párrafo.



Gracias por el apoyo moral y tal.

Un abrazo.


----------



## tyz (9 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Tal parece que Dios es español ¿no lo sabía?
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/KLIIGYFJU-8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Yo no soy erudito en estos temas, pero por algún familiar, yo diría que su socarronería es blasfema. Y me sorprende los gracias de Ariadna en Naxos y Bernaldo, tan católicos ellos. En fin no me haga mucho caso.


----------



## Verto (9 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabes lo que piensa alguien si no lo expresa?. *Él es el Papa de Roma, el sucesor de San Pedro, debe siemrpe DECIR lo que se espera de él,* sin importar las consecuencias. Jesús murió en la cruz por decir lo que pensaba y no tuvo miedo. Lo que nos faltaba ya es un Papa políticamente correcto, corrección política de la que vamos ya sobrados. Para éso, no se necesita un Papa.



Jesús murió en la cruz por decir precisamente lo que NO se esperaba de Él. 

Hay muchas formas de correctismo político; también hay muchos que se declaran católicos y en cambio les salen sarpullidos cuando escuchan verdades. Si el Papa anterior no era especialmente agraciado en el mundo no fue precisamente por su mediocridad. Dimitió, sí, y posiblemente como consecuencia en parte de ese correctismo político y mediocre que también abunda dentro de la Iglesia.



> ¿Pies de plomo?. ¿Ejército que lo defienda?. De nuevo corrección política. El Papa no necesita un ejército. *La Palabra de Dios no necesita más que cuerdas vocales para ser extendida.* Menudo miedo tuvieron que tener los Papas de la antigüedad cuando llamaban a las Cruzadas. ¿Es que va a mandar Arabia un equipo de fuerzas especiales al corazón de Roma para matarle?. ¿Es que no está ya en la diana de todo extremista musulmán?.



Obras son amores y no buenas razones. El Reino de Dios no se extiende solo por la difusión de la Palabra, el Evangelio es un testimodio de vida.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

La blasfemia, en tal caso, procedería del holandés que se lamentó de la "suerte" de sus enemigos españoles de los Tercios y soltó esa frase.





tyz dijo:


> Yo no soy erudito en estos temas, pero por algún familiar, yo diría que su socarronería es blasfema. Y me sorprende los gracias de Ariadna en Naxos y Bernaldo, tan católicos ellos. En fin no me haga mucho caso.


----------



## success-borrado (9 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Jesús murió en la cruz por decir precisamente lo que NO se esperaba de Él.



Te equivocas, estoy habando de los católicos, de lo que ELLOS esperan. Fué muerto por decir y defender lo que sus seguidores creían, lo que ellos esperaban oír de él. Y ahora, del Papa sus fieles esperan escuchar lo mismo, y no alinearse con los gobiernos.



Verto dijo:


> Dimitió, sí, y posiblemente como consecuencia en parte de ese correctismo político y mediocre que también abunda dentro de la Iglesia.



Pues éso, lo mismo que digo yo.



Verto dijo:


> Obras son amores y no buenas razones. El Reino de Dios no se extiende solo por la difusión de la Palabra, el Evangelio es un testimodio de vida.



El Evangelio está plasmado por la palabra. La palabra, el lenguaje, lo es todo.


----------



## Verto (9 Sep 2015)

tyz dijo:


> Yo no soy erudito en estos temas, pero por algún familiar, yo diría que su socarronería es blasfema. Y me sorprende los gracias de Ariadna en Naxos y Bernaldo, tan católicos ellos. En fin no me haga mucho caso.



Oiga, pues explíquemelo que lejos de mi la intención de blasfemar...


----------



## tyz (9 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> No es que no desee explicárselo (lo he hecho _cienes_ y _cienes _de veces), es su actitud. Si en alguna ocasión siente inquietud por el tema, pídaselo a los enanitos de Google, ellos estarán receptivos y de guardia las 24h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno es que aquí se mezclan churras y merinas. Se confunde Tradición con tradición (lo he hecho yo y aposta) . Rey (o monarquía) con España. Luego hay otros asuntos no menores como lo que se suponía un Estado de excepción, la entrada de los Godos a España, se convierte en tónica habitual, en contra de la tradición Goda anterior. 
Hacer responsables a los liberales de que la nueva máquina militar de la monarquía aplastase a la anterior maquinaria militar de la monarquía, tiene guasa. Que la nueva estructura de poder en la monarquía, desheredará a la anterior y la culpa fuera de los liberales, también. Lo gracioso de tan pintoresco juego de espejos, es que la monarquía sigue a día de hoy. 

Saludos.


----------



## Verto (9 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> Te equivocas, estoy habando de los católicos, de lo que ELLOS esperan. Fué muerto por decir y defender lo que sus seguidores creían, lo que ellos esperaban oír de él. Y ahora, del Papa sus fieles esperan escuchar lo mismo, y no alinearse con los gobiernos.



¿Y si ya lo creían para que tuvo que venir?



> El Evangelio está plasmado por la palabra. La palabra, el lenguaje, lo es todo.



El Evangelio está plasmado por la Vida de Cristo: El Verbo hecho carne. Sin Cristo, sin la palabra y la obra que se nos revela en el Evangelio, éste tan solo sería una palabra más de origen griego que significa 'buena nueva'. Y precisamente de eso es de lo que van muchos hoy en Día, de sacar a Cristo de la ecuación para que sus ideas pasen a ser la 'buena nueva' de las gentes o el nuevo evangelio de la globalización.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Sep 2015)

No existe ninguna monarquía en España, hay un jefe de Estado vitalicio con título de rey, heredero de la familia real. Pero ya no hay monarquía, salvo nominalmente.



tyz dijo:


> ... la monarquía sigue a día de hoy.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## tyz (9 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Oiga, pues explíquemelo que lejos de mi la intención de blasfemar...



Sí está esperando que yo le explique, las normas de su comunidad... 
Ya le dicho que la broma tiene su gracia. Pero tomar como propias palabras irreverentes, con el catecismo que se procesa o se dice que se procesa, pues que quiere que le diga...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Aquí hay que entender que la gente no tenga idea de lo que es el Tradicionalismo Español salvo vagas referencias. Lógicamente, después de haberlo vencido en el campo de batalla no iban a darle cancha en los centros de adoctrinamiento del Estado (colegios, etc.).
> 
> Y bueno, desconocer que el término Tradicionalismo Español está más que asignado ya es harta ignorancia, pero bueno, en la línea mencionada en el anterior párrafo.




en eso tienes que disculpar a mucha gente

en BUP y COU ni idea, en la ESO y el bachillerato lo que me contaron de historia de España es que en el siglo XIX se hartaron de que las tierras estuvieran en holganza y por tanto se sacaron a subasta y no sé qué más. las guerras carlistas, una cuestión dinástica.

Bien, era plausible y todo parecía encagar. Como la historia de España no me interesaba una puta mierda, igual que el resto de asignturas excepto gimnasia y matemáticas, lo di por bueno y punto

la abuela de un ex rollo/amiga era de navarra y carlista, pero la nieta no tenía ni puta idea del tema. Pa mí lo de ser carlista era cosa de viejas ricas ::

la primera vez que leí una historia diferente fue en este foro, por Ariadna con su anterior personaje. Era bastante ignorante, más que hoy. Me sonó demasiado verosímil, otra trola de la historia española oficialista. No recuerdo haberlo discutido


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (9 Sep 2015)

tyz dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no soy yo la que se confunde. Sigue sin entenderlo, pero da igual, a usted no le interesa entenderlo, y a mí no me apetece explicarlo _pá ná_. Lo dicho, es una cuestión de actitud y de cómo interpretar según qué conceptos. En estos casos me gusta decir; usamos códigos no distintos, sino contrapuestos, lo que no puede ser, no puede ser. Soy una simple católica, no hago milagros, difícilmente lo entenderá sin este factor: Fe católica. 



> Lo gracioso de tan pintoresco juego de espejos, es que la monarquía sigue a día de hoy.
> 
> Saludos.



¿Dónde ve usted una Monarquía? Si la hay es de pega. Yo solo veo una República partidocrática coronada, Parlamentarismo liberal/Democracia liberal, un Régimen; el R-78. 

Otro saludo para usted. Buenas noches.


----------



## success-borrado (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> ¿Y si ya lo creían para que tuvo que venir?
> 
> 
> 
> El Evangelio está plasmado por la Vida de Cristo: El Verbo hecho carne. Sin Cristo, sin la palabra y la obra que se nos revela en el Evangelio, éste tan solo sería una palabra más de origen griego que significa 'buena nueva'. Y precisamente de eso es de lo que van muchos hoy en Día, de sacar a Cristo de la ecuación para que sus ideas pasen a ser la 'buena nueva' de las gentes o el nuevo evangelio de la globalización.



Te estás yendo por ramales místicos que no tienen nada que ver con lo que yo he dicho:

El arma más inmediata para expandir la Fé es la palabra. Y en este tema unas simples declaraciones sobre el asunto que sean contrarias a la posición de los gobiernos y vayan en línea con la línea tradicional de la Iglesia de hace tiempo de militancia frente a los enemigos de la cultura cristiana europea sería deseable. Lo que no se puede es poner a parir a un partido político en otro hilo porque "traiciona valores" con el tema del aborto, y al mismísimo Papa perdonarle de todo en otros temas muy graves dónde la supervivencia de nuestra civilización está en juego, además de ni más ni menos salvar las raíces cristianas de Europa, su historia, sus aportaciones y su cultura, dónde la propia Iglesia jugó un papel clave, y dódne se está limitando a actuar no ya con pasividad sino con incluso fomento de acogida de la llegada de musulmanes para destruir esa Europa Cristiana. No, no se puede. Coherencia.

Déjate de verbos hechos carne e historias que el asunto es muy simple: El Papa favorece el acogimiento de toda esta ralea que viene a imponer sus costumbres, sus valores, su religión y que viene a desmontar las raíces cristianas europeas más de lo que están ya, y en vez de decir nada contrario a éso o levantar la voz, dice que muy bien, que pongamos la cama.

Éso se llama Traición. ¿Quién está defendiendo ahora a los gobiernos _liberales anglosionistas_ y sus actitudes ante esta crisis? ¿El Papa o los _nazis/fachas/extremistas_?. Creo que la respuesta es muy clara.


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

tyz dijo:


> Sí está esperando que yo le explique, las normas de su comunidad...
> Ya le dicho que la broma tiene su gracia. Pero tomar como propias palabras irreverentes, con el catecismo que se procesa o se dice que se procesa, pues que quiere que le diga...



Si no sabe de lo que habla, sea sensato y no diga bobadas. Deje de hacer el ridículo buen hombre y busque por internet 'La Batalla del Milagro de Empel', pues la blasfemia de la que Ud me acusa forma parte de uno de los milagros más gloriosos vividos por los Tercios de Flandes del Imperio Español y es origen de la actual patrona de la Infantería española: La Inmaculada Concepción. 

¿Ve Ud mi avatar? Pues mire ahora de donde procede:


Spoiler


----------



## Pzkpfw (10 Sep 2015)

no sé a qué viene tanta tela para este hilo... ¿invasión?... la neo-iglesia es sólo un instrumento más en manos de los verdaderos responsables.


----------



## porunasociedadlaica (10 Sep 2015)

La iglesia piensa pescar fieles entre las masas de inmigrantes. Algo sacaran, pero sale de sus calculos que aun quedarán mas desplazados. No asumen su extinción.


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> Te estás yendo por ramales místicos que no tienen nada que ver con lo que yo he dicho:
> 
> El arma más inmediata para expandir la Fé es la palabra. Y en este tema unas simples declaraciones sobre el asunto que sean contrarias a la posición de los gobiernos y vayan en línea con la línea tradicional de la Iglesia de hace tiempo de militancia frente a los enemigos de la cultura cristiana europea sería deseable. Lo que no se puede es poner a parir a un partido político en otro hilo porque "traiciona valores" con el tema del aborto, y al mismísimo Papa perdonarle de todo en otros temas muy graves dónde la supervivencia está en juego, que es ni más ni menos que salvar las raíces cristianas de Europa, su historia, sus aportacioens y su cultura, dónde la propia Iglesia jugó un papel clave, está en juego, cómo es su pasividad e incluso fomento de acogida de la llegada de musulmanes para destruir la Europa Cristiana. No, no se puede. Coherencia.
> 
> ...



Estás hablando de religión mientras desechas lo que la religión enseña. Eso es acercarse a la religión para hacer política a costa de ella, una traición a la fe muy propia de estos tiempos y de ciertos partidos mayoritarios ladrones del voto católico español como ese que denunciaba en el otro tema.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Sep 2015)

Desde luego, es usted más dura que El Alcoyano.

A mí es que en el fondo me divierten estos machaques, tengo en mi foro de los lobos a dos antiganaderos de esos cortocircuitados... porque no asimilan que en realidad los ganaderos españoles son más productivos que los franceses, cuando sus estrechas mentes creen que la leche francesa inunda nuestros mercados por lo contrario.

Felicitaciones por tu aguerrida fiermeza entre tanto cainismo. Otro ya hubiera desfallecido con tanta animadversión descarnada y ávida de sangre.

Buenas noches y a descansar.



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> No, no soy yo la que se confunde. Sigue sin entenderlo, pero da igual, a usted no le interesa entenderlo, y a mí no me apetece explicarlo _pá ná_. Lo dicho, es una cuestión de actitud y de cómo interpretar según qué conceptos. En estos casos me gusta decir; usamos códigos no distintos, sino contrapuestos, lo que no puede ser, no puede ser. Soy una simple católica, no hago milagros, difícilmente lo entenderá sin este factor: Fe católica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## success-borrado (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Eso es acercarse a la religión para hacer política a costa de ella, una traición a la fe algo muy propia de estos tiempos



La única que usó la religión para hacer política fue la Iglesia a lo largo de la mayor parte de su Historia, no se te olvide. No es algo propio de "estos tiempos" cómo dices. Así que no vayas por ahí.


----------



## tyz (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Si no sabe de lo que habla, sea sensato y no diga bobadas. Deje de hacer el ridículo buen hombre y busque por internet 'La Batalla del Milagro de Empel', pues la blasfemia de la que Ud me acusa forma parte de uno de los milagros más gloriosos vividos por los Tercios de Flandes del Imperio Español y es origen de la actual patrona de la Infantería española: La Inmaculada Concepción.
> 
> ¿Ve Ud mi avatar? Pues mire ahora de donde procede:
> 
> ...



Da por hecho, que no conocía la historia. Pero relea se el mensaje. 
socarronería.
(De socarrón).
1. f. Astucia o disimulo acompañados de burla encubierta.

O mejor déjelo.


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> La única que usó la religión para hacer política fue la Iglesia a lo largo de la mayor parte de su Historia, no se te olvide. No es algo propio de "estos tiempos" cómo dices. Así que no vayas por ahí.



La Iglesia, con sus aciertos y errores, hizo política desde la fe religiosa que la fundamentaba. En Cambio, partidos como el PP, hacen políticas antagónicas a dicha fe religiosa, a costa de arrimarse a una Iglesia mayoritariamente llena de ancianos, donde pesca votos bajo la amenaza de votarles a ellos o la extinción. La Iglesia dice y hace, y se equivoca y rectifica. Pero los partidos como el que Ud defiende dicen y no hacen, se equivocan y perseveran en el error. No tienen a Cristo en su fundamentación porque creen que con solo hablar de ello de vez en cuando o hacerle algun que otro favor a algún obispo avispado se puede vivir eternamente.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Sep 2015)

Me doy por satisfecho con el que gente católica acepte que esto es un error bien grande. Ver a los otros pugnar con su católico interno y el externo es...no, no es divertido.




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Mi anterior nick, judío, no personaje (nick que di de baja antes de registrarme con éste, y desde el primer día deje claro quién era). En lo único que variaba, era en que era menos adulta, pecaba de chiquilladas, pero bueno, todo esto tú ya lo sabes, y lo he subsanado, más o menos, ya que alguna frikada sigo haciendo. (Risas)
> 
> Supongo que tú te llevabas mejor con ella que conmigo, menos arisca quizás. Te trataba mejor, era más ingénua. Recuerdo haberte pillado afecto. Ya ves, cómo pasa el tiempo, las circunstancias y cómo cambiamos, camino de los 30 casi sin darme cuenta.
> 
> Un saludo.



estamos hablando de los tradicionalistas!

todos los q me conocen me quieren mucho o


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

tyz dijo:


> Da por hecho, que no conocía la historia. Pero relea se el mensaje.
> socarronería.
> (De socarrón).
> 1. f. Astucia o disimulo acompañados de burla encubierta.
> ...



Es igual, entiendo que no conociera la historia, pero en todo caso una blasfemia es una injuria contra Dios o contra los santos. Nada que ver con el contenido, la intención o el contexto de mi respuesta.


----------



## success-borrado (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> La Iglesia, con sus aciertos y errores, hizo política desde la fe religiosa que la fundamentaba. En Cambio, partidos como el PP, hacen políticas antagónicas a dicha fe religiosa, a costa de arrimarse a una Iglesia mayoritariamente llena de ancianos, donde pesca votos bajo la amenaza de votarles a ellos o la extinción. La Iglesia dice y hace, y se equivoca y rectifica. Pero los partidos como el que Ud defiende dicen y no hacen, se equivocan y perseveran en el error. No tienen a Cristo en su fundamentación porque creen que con solo hablar de ello de vez en cuando o hacerle algun que otro favor a algún obispo avispado se puede vivir eternamente.



En primer lugar, yo no defiendo a ninguno partido ni a ninguna institución cómo si me fuera la vida en ello y ahí está mi historial de poner a parir a ese partido del que hablas cuando corresponde.

En segundo lugar, decir que _hizo política desde la fe religiosa_ es poco menos que tomar el pelo a la gente. La Iglesia durante buena parte de su Historia estaba más preocupada de usar su poder espiritual para intentar poner, quitar, hacer y deshacer en el poder temporal. Los Estados Pontificios no tenían nada más de fundamentación que "expandir la fe" ¿verdad?.
Menos vendas el ojo y aceptar la realidad de las cosas que, por si mismas, no son malas realmente ni a mí me parecen mal del todo. Pero vender la burra, no.

En último lugar. No sé dónde ha usado el "PP" a Cristo. El PP es un partido político y no una organización religiosa. Se pueden tener unos valores o unas raíces pero no te confundas, ni el PP es un partido católico ni lo ha pretendido nunca. Una cosa es tener, en orígen hace años, una inspiración democristiana, y otra cosa muy distinta ser el vocero de la Iglesia y de lo que quiera en todo momento. 

Los católicos, millones que votan al PP lo votan por muchas cosas. Esos ancianos "de los que pescan" cómo tú hablas, ¿te piensas que se pasan el día rezando o algo?. Tienen vidas, inquietudes, trabajos, hijos. Muchas cosas, y tiene que buscar un partido que sea el menos malo y mejor pueda defender los intereses conjuntos de todo, seguridad, economía, etc. 

¿Te has leído las encuestas que dicen que la mayoría de los votantes del PP estaban de acuerdo con la reforma del aborto de Zapatero?. No pocos de ellos son católicos, por no decir que la mayoría. Sí, católicos. Porque tú ni representas al católico medio ni repartes el carnet de quién lo es o no, y cada uno vive su Fe cómo mejor considera oportuno sin tener que estar exculpando a cada hora al Papa o a Rouco, o a quien sea, y más con los Papas que últimamente tenemos que soportar.

Yo conozco a mucha gente de mi edad que estaba ya hasta los cojones del gobierno y que decían que si se metían en más verenjenales con el tema del aborto, no les íban a votar. El PP no va a tirar piedras contra su propio electorado proque aunque no lo creas, muy poca gente va a dejar de votar al PP por el tema del aborto. Es un partido político, no una congregación que tenga que cumplir las expectativas de ninguna institución.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 00:55 ----------

Menos mal que no era una invasión......

*Primer contenedor descubierto lleno de armas para ayudar a los "refugiados".*


shocked dijo:


> IT IS HAPPENING !!!!!!
> 
> Container with aid for "refugees" was full of weapons and ammunition - YouTube
> 
> ¿La progrehhezz y perroflautas tienen armas para defenderse ????


----------



## tyz (10 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> ...
> difícilmente lo entenderá sin este factor: Fe católica.



Como ya comenté tenía un familiar con Fe, siempre dijo que era una bendición. Nunca creí, que desease una comunidad sólo para los que habían tenido la suerte según él, de tener Fe. Pero veo que no todos piensan igual. 



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> ¿Dónde ve usted una Monarquía? Si la hay es de pega. Yo solo veo una República partidocrática coronada, Parlamentarismo liberal/Democracia liberal, un Régimen; el R-78.
> 
> Otro saludo para usted. Buenas noches.



Pues yo veo la última estructura organizativa de la monarquía. Imitando los modelos organizativos de alrededor y que beben de la corrupta Roma. Pero el liberalismo no sólo es eso. Tenemos países como Suiza donde la comunidad se expresa y prospera, sin Rey. 

Saludos.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 00:11 ----------




Verto dijo:


> Es igual, entiendo que no conociera la historia, pero en todo caso una blasfemia es una injuria contra Dios o contra los santos. Nada que ver con el contenido, la intención o el contexto de mi respuesta.



Entiendes que el Señor, no nace y es anterior a España, como zona geográfica y país. Una vez que entiendas eso, entenderás que decir que es español es blasfemia.


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

Success, no le de más vueltas con el y tu más contra la Iglesia. El PP, por sus obras, no es un partido que represente actualmente los valores del Evangelio que defiende la fe católica, aunque en sus estatutos (no se si lo habrán quitado ya) digan que beben del humanismo cristiano y tradicionalmente en democracia se haya asentado la falsa idea de que votar al PP es defender a la Iglesia. Así esta la Iglesia...


----------



## success-borrado (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Success, no le de más vueltas con el y tu más contra la Iglesia. El PP, por sus obras, no es un partido que represente actualmente los valores del Evangelio que defiende la fe católica, aunque en sus estatutos (no se si lo habrán quitado ya) digan que beben del humanismo cristiano y tradicionalmente en democracia se haya asentado la falsa idea de que votar al PP es defender a la Iglesia. Así esta la Iglesia...



Pues claro que no lo representa, éso está claro pero es que no era el asunto del hilo. No sé lo que pone en los estatutos, pero "beber del humanismo cristiano" a saber qué significaría. Me suena más a aquellos partidos que fueron absorbidos por AP y cuyo discurso fue subsumido y diluido con el tiempo.

No es que esté extendido que votar al PP sea votar Iglesia. Es que no votar PP es permitir que los que quieren destruirla, lleguen al poder, que es algo completamente distinto. Ésa es la situación de este país y las opciones que hay, lo malo o lo menos malo.


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

Nada de eso. Esa es la mentira que alimenta el caladero de votos católicos del PP. Existen otras opciones y alternativas, y si no prosperan es en buena medida por ese miedo orquestado y otras políticas que han hecho del voto católico, un voto cautivo del PP. La opción del mal menor no es en esencia una alternativa cristiana por mucho que se machaque con ella una y otra vez en la propaganda de los medios afines a ese partido.


----------



## success-borrado (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Nada de eso. Esa es la mentira que alimenta el caladero de votos católicos del PP. Existen otras opciones y alternativas, y si no prosperan es en buena medida por ese miedo orquestado y otras políticas que han hecho del voto católico, un voto cautivo del PP. La opción del mal menor no es en esencia una alternativa cristiana por mucho que se machaque con ella una y otra vez en la propaganda de los medios afines a ese partido.



Los medios "afines" al PP hace tiempo que le abandonaron. Interneconomia, 13tv, etc, están todos entregados a VOX o incluso a C's a veces.

Claro que hay opciones o alternativas, pero sin opciones reales. Ninguna sacará siquiera más votos que Falange. Ninguna. Cuando hablo de alternativa, hablo de mal menor frente al Frente Popular antiespañol y anticristiano que lo detenga.

Opciones románticas, hay muchas. Muchas servirán para aliviar conciencias, pero en un sistema partidista cómo el español, lo que hay es lo que hay. Las conciencias aliviadas de nada servirán cuando las iglesias ardan o los pactos con el Estado sean derogados. Si el PP es no cristiano, la alternativa es directamente anticristiana.

Las ideas románticas están muy bien, pero por desgracia, vivimos en el mundo en el que nos ha tocado vivir.


----------



## España_blanca (10 Sep 2015)

Si los que mueven los hilos del mundo necesitan esta invasión por motivos que se nos escapan lo de la Iglesia es mucho más evidente. Necesitan esta gente para seguir con el negocio sí o sí. Incluso prefieren moros que católicos BBB.


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> Los medios "afines" al PP hace tiempo que le abandonaron. Interneconomia, 13tv, etc, están todos entregados a VOX o incluso a C's a veces.
> 
> Claro que hay opciones o alternativas, pero sin opciones reales. Ninguna sacará siquiera más votos que Falange. Ninguna. Cuando hablo de alternativa, hablo de mal menor frente al Frente Popular antiespañol y anticristiano que lo detenga.
> 
> ...



No confunda Ud romanticismo con rectitud de conciencia. El miedo que genera ese discurso es el que en buena medida mantiene el voto católico cautivo del PP, pero en recta conciencia no se puede optar por ningún tipo de mal habiendo otras alternativas entre las que se incluyen las diferentes formas de abstención.

La política católica es una rama más de la moral católica, con las especifidades propias del ejercicio de la política, pero no exenta de las normas y criterios que rigen para todos los actos humanos. Así, debe procurar desde el ámbito de la política, ya sea por su ejercicio o por su apoyo, el orden moral que preconiza la Iglesia. 

De otro lado, el axioma que da origen a toda ética es el de "hacer el bien y evitar el mal", y de ello se deriva que el individuo esté obligado en rectitud de conciencia, a buscar el bien y no las distintas opciones de mal, y que en caso de que no exista alternativa buena, pueda probar que no existe culpa en aplicar la mala, aunque no por eso deje de existir el daño consecuente de esto.

Esa doctrina del mal menor sólo puede justificarse en conciencia cuando se cumplen dos condiciones, no haberse colocado uno mismo en la situación en que es forzoso elegir entre males, y esforzarse seriamente en adelante en escapar del dilema. Ni lo uno ni lo otro se cumple en este caso.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 03:29 ----------

Y precisamente esa tesis del mal menor es la que fundamenta este debate: ¿Podía la Iglesia del S.XV sustraerse de su misión y permitir que elementos contrarios a la fe destruyerán la identidad católica de España? ¿Puede la Iglesia del S.XXI sustraerse de su misión y permitir que elementos contrarios a la fe destruyan la obligación que dimana de la identidad católica? ¿Es lícito optar por el mal menor y abandonar a su suerte a esas familias perseguidas, entre las que se encuentran igualmente numerosos cristianos, por mantener un orden social que hace tiempo renegó de ser católico?


----------



## success-borrado (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> No confunda Ud romanticismo con rectitud de conciencia. El miedo que genera ese discurso es el que en buena medida mantiene el voto católico cautivo del PP, pero en recta conciencia no se puede optar por ningún tipo de mal habiendo otras alternativas entre las que se incluyen las diferentes formas de abstención.



Es romanticismo en tanto que la realidad es la que es, y no hay más. Puede uno perfectamente optar por la abstención claro, pero la abstención sólo sirve para aliviar la conciencia de uno mismo y nada más. Cómo digo más adelante, es un acto en sentido figurado _egoísta_ para con quienes quieres y dependen de tí cómo luego opino. Y éso sin entrar en si votar al PP es "hacer el mal" o no, cosa que no creo.



Verto dijo:


> La política católica es una rama más de la moral católica, con las especifidades propias del ejercicio de la política, pero no exenta de las normas y criterios que rigen para todos los actos humanos. Así, debe procurar desde el ámbito de la política, ya sea por su ejercicio o por su apoyo, el orden moral que preconiza la Iglesia.



La política va más allá de la religión, y no se pueden tomar decisiones políticas únicamente teniendo en cuenta el factor que la moral católica indique. La política va más allá, va de macroeconomía, trabajo, inversiones, pesca, relaciones internacionales, etc. Va de muchas cosas. La moral católica, aunque puede orientar las decisiones de los individuos en esos campos, no puede servir cómo motor único y razón última. Y es por éso por lo que todos los partidos de centro-derecha o que "beben del humanismo cristiano", pueden tener en su base esa inspiración, pero bajo ningún concepto alumbrar todas las facetas de la vida bajo ese prisma eclesiástico porque, ni la sociedad del Siglo XXI lo desea mayoritariamente, ni sería realista frente a los dilemas del mundo actual. Y es por estas dos razones (deseo mayoritario y realismo), por lo que la mayor parte de la población jamás votará a partidos que, aún siendo muy católicos, nunca podrán dar respuestas al 95% de las otras preocupaciones de la gente. Es en este punto dónde la expresión "voto útil" cobra razón de ser más allá del mero cálculo electoral.



Verto dijo:


> De otro lado, el axioma que da origen a toda ética es el de "hacer el bien y evitar el mal", y de ello se deriva que el individuo esté obligado en rectitud de conciencia, a buscar el bien y no las distintas opciones de mal, y que en caso de que no exista alternativa buena, pueda probar que no existe culpa en aplicar la mala, aunque no por eso deje de existir el daño consecuente de esto.



La rectitud de conciencia es buscar el bien, el bien para tí y los tuyos. Buscar el bien para mí o los míos no es no votar a un partido porque no siga el Evangelio a rajatabla tal y cómo expongo en el último párrafo a continuación. Y de nuevo, votar al PP no es "hacer el mal", para mí el PP es una alternativa buena dentro de las que hay, no es hacer el mal. "_Elegir el mal menor" _es una simple expresión.



Verto dijo:


> Esa doctrina del mal menor sólo puede justificarse en conciencia cuando se cumplen dos condiciones, no haberse colocado uno mismo en la situación en que es forzoso elegir entre males, y esforzarse seriamente en adelante en escapar del dilema. Ni lo uno ni lo otro se cumple en este caso.



Sí se cumple. Yo no me he colocado en esta situación por mera voluntad. Me toca vivir en España, en 2015, en este mundo y con estas condiciones. Bajo este sistema y con las opciones que hay. No depende sólo de mí. Depende de mis hijos, amigos, familia, padres, gente que quiero que viva bien y por la que votaré lo que haga falta para evitar ir al caos griego, venezolano o guerracivilista que nos arruine a todos, sea acorde a los Evangelios o no. No se puede ser egoísta y abstenerme sólo por "moral" o "Principios" para dejar la conciencia tranquila. Ésos principios, ese romanticismo, no valen nada si los míos van a pasar hambre. Mi conciencia estará tranquila cuando sienta que hago todo lo posible para que los míos estén bien. Y éso, no es quedarse en casa ni tirar el voto, al menos en mi opinión personal claro. En este último punto es dónde la otra vertiente del "voto útil" cobra entidad.

De nuevo; votar a un partido no se hace sólo por una sección estática de la vida humana, sino por un juego de pros y contras, de balances, en muchos ámbitos de la existencia a lo largo del tiempo. Yo no puedo votar a un partido que se diga católico y que quiera salirse del Euro, cómo los hay, porque supondría la miseria para el futuro de mis hijos. Hay cientos de partidos que se dicen católicos y me parece bien, pero rascas más y no les votaría en la vida: Populismo, ignorancia económica, miseria. Es lo que hay. Casi nadie votará o dejará de votar a un partido por el tema de si esta ley del aborto es más restrictiva o no, pero éso no es culpa del PP, sino de la mentalidad de la Sociedad en su inmensa mayoría.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 03:43 ----------

De todas formas creo que el hilo está siendo desviado.
-----------




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Mi opininón, respecto a los refugiados:
> 
> ¿Acaso no existen países musulmanes -sin guerras- donde acoger a los refugiados musulmanes? Sería lo lógico, se sentirían como en casa. Además, los musulmanes tienen la costumbre de ayudarse solo entre ellos (no a los cristianos, por ejemplo), así que respetemos sus costumbres...



Los países vecinos del conflicto les han negado la entrada. Ése es el problema, no ya sólo que ellos quieran venir a Europa a vivir de los _benefits_ y a conquistarla, sino que aunque se quisiere, no se les puede enviar a esos países porque ellos no les dejan entrar. Aquí vienen a mesa puesta y la Iglesia lo apoya. No puede ser.



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Los refugiados cristianos a Europa (solo temporalmente, con el deber ineludible, como norma general, de retornar a sus países).



Los cristianos fueron degollados o quemados vivos en Syria/Irak hace meses por el EI. Por ese mismo tipo de gente tolerante que se está colando en nuestra civilización con el beneplácito del Papa que se alinea con los Gobiernos traidores.


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

La moral no es una vía para tener la conciencia tranquila sino un camino para la construcción del bien común. Y la rectitud de conciencia no es buscar el bien de uno y su familia sino actuar consecuentemente con la moral de uno. Si Ud, por lo que dice, carece de una moral católica me parece muy legítimo pero no trate de hacer pasar por moralmente catolicas actitudes y politicas que son distantes cuando no antagónicas.

El mal menor no es una simple expresión, existe toda una doctrina al respecto que ha provocado no pocos debates. Y por supuesto que votar al PP desde un prisma católico es hacer el mal, aunque pueda ser menos malo que votar a otros partidos. Dejen ya de engañar a la gente con el doble lenguaje de la tibieza espiritual y el miedo, reconozcan que Uds no son una alternativa cristiana a la nación. Al menos los votos que obtengan con ello serán más legítimos que todos los que actualmente obtienen por la vía del camaleonismo pseudo cristiano. Mi voto es católico y por eso en conciencia no voto al PP ¿hay algún problema con eso? ¿Me va Ud a dar a entender que no soy un buen católico por ser tan egoísta de no votar al PP? 

Llama Ud voto útil al voto que sirve a los intereses de partido y eso no es más que simple utilitarismo aplicado a las personas. No somos debes y haberes en la cuenta de resultados de un partido, somos personas humanas, a ver si lo entendemos. Y de paso comprendemos que los partidos no son otra cosa hoy que simples sumas de intereses particulares, que en modo alguno articulan por si mismos el bien común si no se circunscriben en el ámbito de la Verdad que responde a quienes somos, por muy legítimas que puedan ser sus anónimas mayorías.


----------



## MariaL. (10 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Por alusiones, ¿en cuál de mis mensajes, exactamente, ha visto que mi opinión variase? La repito, es ésta:



Cada vez que te encajonan.
Defiendes al Papa y dices que su postura es la que debe ser
Defiendes ser católica practicante
Y de repente cuando te han encajonado sólo tienes como salida dar tu opinión personal que es totalmente contraria a la del Papa, es decir, das una opinión donde dejas claro que tú católica practicante, si fueras Papa no los dejarías entrar

Es una contradicción

Por ejemplo, Cáritas Tuy, muestra su extrañeza con la resolución del Papa y reconoce que no están preparados porque ni de coña pensaban tener que hacer eso (es decir, declaran que piensan como tú). Por tanto muestran su desacuerdo, pero luego dicen que lo harán por la obediencia debida.

Tú no, tú no dices que la gente debe meter un sirio en su casa por obediencia, dices que el Papa dice lo que debe decir como católico, por tanto que tiene razón, cuando lo defiendes y tienes margen de defensa.

Pero cuando te acorralan, entonces empiezas a hablar de ti y muestras tu desacuerdo con el Papa, cuando te lo hacen ver, dices que no hay contradicción

Y lo haces muchísmo, es más la primera conversación que tuve contigo, lo hiciste que fue cuando te lo hice ver, empezaste a ponerte tonta, a no gustarte como escribo, bla, bla, bla.

Y con otros foreros, te lo he visto hacer continuamente. Al ser una forma de defensa, es fácil que no quieras verlo. Todas las formas defensivas, el cerebro no suele querer reconocerlas, pues si lo hace, no puede volver a usarlas.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 10:22 ----------

Es curioso, cuando alguien del PP o cualquier partido defiende algo o a alguien de su partido y todos se le echan encima, parece lo natural
Cuando una marxista, un fascista, un liberal.... defiende algo o algún ideólogo y los demás se le echan encima, es lo normal.

Es decir, siempre es normal que todos ataquen a todos los demás puesto que cada uno cree lo que cree porque piensa que el resto están equivocados.

Lo curioso es que los católicos en general, cuando les pasa esto, no paran de lloriquear de que nadie les defiendan, de que todos estén en contra de ellos y empiezan a usar palabras que intentan que sean ofensivas hacia los demás grupos..... pobreza de espíritu, falta de orgullo............ en gran parte porque son unos mantenidos y es normal que si te mantienen, baja la capacidad de defenderse uno a si mismo y espera que además de mantenido sea defendido... así les va


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

tyz dijo:


> Entiendes que el Señor, no nace y es anterior a España, como zona geográfica y país. Una vez que entiendas eso, entenderás que decir que es español es blasfemia.



Entienda Ud que la frase por la que me acusa de blasfemo fue dicha por el almirante Holak (Filips van Hohenlohe-Neuenstein) el 8 de diciembre de 1585, ante el milagro que salvó al Tercio Viejo de Zamora que comandaba el Maestre Francisco Arias de Bobadilla de una muerte segura en la isla de Bommel en Holanda. El Tercio estaba sitiado en la isla por la escuadra de Holak y éste les propusó la rendición a los españoles, que le contestaron:

_«Los infantes españoles prefieren la muerte a la deshonra. Ya hablaremos de capitulación después de muertos»_. 

En medio de esa situación, un infante español que cavaba una trinchera desenterró por casualidad una tabla flamenca con una imagen de la Inmaculada Concepción. Los españoles entendieron que aquello era una señal divina por que aquel día era la vigilia de la Inmaculada. Así levantaron un altar donde colocaron la imagen ante la que el Maestre arengó a sus tropas encomendándolas a la intercesión de la Virgen María. Por la noche bajaron estrepitósamente las temperaturas y se congeló el río que rodeaba el campamento donde estaban sitiados los españoles y estos, gracias a su fe, al ánimo que les dio encontrar la imagen de la Virgen ese día y a las aguas congeladas que consideraron una ayuda del cielo, avanzaron sin denuedo sobre las mismas contra las tropas herejes del holandes, que tuvieron que huir como cobardes ante el fuego de los españoles, y por eso su general dijo:

"Tal parece que Dios es español al obrar, para mí, tan grande milagro".

Dando a entender que Dios se había hecho español al obrar un milagro para derrotarle. Desde entonces la infantería española tiene como patrona a la Inmaculada Concepción de María que se celebra cada 8 de diciembre, día en que ocurrió la batalla.

El cuadro de donde tomo mi avatar rinde tributo a aquellos hechos representando una escena del pintor español Augusto Ferrer Dalmau, donde se muestra al Tercio español avanzando hacia la batalla, con la imagen de la Inmaculada y el signo de la cruz delante de las tropas.

Y entienda igualmente que para un cristiano, allá donde haya otro corazón semejante, Dios está presente, y por tanto podemos decir sin miedo a equivocarnos que Dios es español cuando hablamos de corazones españoles.

La blasfemia hacia la persona es la que ud estaría cometiendo contra mi, tratando de injuriar mi honor y mi fe con falsas acusaciones, pues ni he hecho burla de Ud ni la he hecho de Dios. En cualquier caso le perdono la ofensa y le ofrezco esta explicación acerca de donde viene la frase, para que entienda las cosas y podamos olvidar el tema.

Buenos días


----------



## tyz (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Entienda Ud que la frase por la que me acusa de blasfemo fue dicha por el almirante Holak (Filips van Hohenlohe-Neuenstein) el 8 de diciembre de 1585, ante el milagro que salvó al Tercio Viejo de Zamora que comandaba el Maestre Francisco Arias de Bobadilla de una muerte segura en la isla de Bommel en Holanda. El Tercio estaba sitiado en la isla por la escuadra de Holak y éste les propusó la rendición a los españoles, que le contestaron:
> 
> _«Los infantes españoles prefieren la muerte a la deshonra. Ya hablaremos de capitulación después de muertos»_.
> 
> ...




Si yo le entiendo, por eso dije que era ingenioso (socarrón). Pero no dejará de ser blasfema. O deja de ser blasfemia por que la dijo un holandés, el que la ha sacado de los libros de historia como argumento ha sido usted, ingenioso si no se lo niego. Pero blasfema. 


Buenos días.


----------



## BGA (10 Sep 2015)

Que yo sepa según tengo leído el hilo, nadie da la razón al Papa en cuanto a que su postura es la que es y tengamos que asumirla sin reproche.

Se ha dicho y redicho que la confianza en su infalibilidad es referida al aspecto *doctrinal*. Más allá de ésto, la postura general de los que defendemos a la Iglesia de los ataques vertidos en este hilo, es de prudencia y espera.

Es decir, la misma paciencia que mostramos en esperar los matices (si los hubiere) de esa decisión por parte del Papa, sería esperable de sus "nemigos" en un ten con ten "amigable".

Pero entonces, no serían "nemigos" y no podrían satisfacer sus instintos "asisinos". Se les comprende y tal...


----------



## Alguien (10 Sep 2015)

"Habla de blasfemias"

"Pone una foto de un cura mezclado con soldados"

Es suficiente, señoría xDDDDDD


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Cada vez que te encajonan.



...hallo la salida del laberinto (por eso de continuar la frase y tal). Hola de nuevo, ¿qué tal todo?, ¿qué tal la cena? Espero haber aportardo un granito de felicidadad a su matrimonio, buena mujer.



> Defiendes al Papa y dices que su postura es la que debe ser



Sí, en un escenario global, un drama humanitario como éste (que no creó la Iglesia), la respuesta del Santo Padre es la correcta: Dar de comer al hambriento, dar de beber al sediento, dar posada al necesitado, vestir al desnudo... Paliar las consecuencias de este dramatico éxodo, es un deber. Otra cosa sería su interpretación; el cómo hacerlo. Yo apuesto por hacerlo sin caer en un buenismo suicida, buscando las soluciones que mi Fe, sumada a mi racionalidad, patriotismo... a mi Conciencia Moral, me dictan: opino y obro en consecuencia. No existe ninguna contradicción, si acaso un conflicto de intereses, defiendo unos intereses legítimos.



> Defiendes ser católica practicante



Sí, católica y española. Además de pecadora -si yo le contara, señora- (Risas), y muy imperfecta. 



> Y de repente cuando te han encajonado sólo tienes como salida dar tu opinión personal que es totalmente contraria a la del Papa.



Usted lo ha dicho, su opinión... Yo tengo otra, una interpretación distinta, desde otra óptica; patriota y española, ¿dónde está el problema? Hágase mirar su _papaidolatría_, buena mujer, esa fidelidad -en su adscripción personal- a sus opiniones resulta conmovedora. Otra más, que desconoce en qué consiste la infalibilidad y los límites de la obediencia debida...



> ..es decir, das una opinión donde dejas claro que tú católica practicante, si fueras Papa no los dejarías entrar



Sí.

Insisto, española, ¿qué parte de católica española no entiende?. La defensa de los intereses legítimos, el bien de la Patria, en modo alguno es incompatible con el catolicismo, es más, incluso podría interpretarse como un deber. Ahí está la Historia de España, intransigentemente católica, para avalar mi catolicismo. Mire, lo diga el Papa, o quien sea, yo no voy a abrir las puertas de mi casa al Islam, una religión expansionista y proselitista, enemiga del Cristianismo, no tengo vocación de _Caballo de Troya_. Estoy dispuesta a ayudar a los refugiados musulmanes (existen modos, pasta y tal), pero lejos de mi casa. Cada cual en su casa y Dios en la de todos.

Ya sabe; Juan Pablo II, Bendicto XVI, Pío XI, León XIII, Catecismo de la Iglesia, Santo Tomás de Aquino, etc, también me avalan:



Spoiler



_*Juan Pablo II, en el último de sus libros: *“Si se pregunta por el lugar del patriotismo en el decálogo la respuesta es inequívoca: es parte del cuarto mandamiento, que nos exige honrar al padre y a la madre. Es uno de esos sentimientos que el latín incluye en el término pietas, resaltando la dimensión religiosa subyacente en el respeto y veneración que se debe a los padres, porque representan para nosotros a Dios Creador. Al darnos la vida, participan en el misterio de la creación y merecen por tanto una devoción que evoca la que rendimos a Dios Creador. El patriotismo conlleva precisamente este tipo de actitud interior, desde el momento que también la patria es verdaderamente una madre para cada uno. Patriotismo significa amar todo lo que es patrio: su historia, sus tradiciones, la lengua y su misma configuración geográfica. La patria es un bien común de todos los ciudadanos y, como tal, también un gran deber”. 

*Pío XI; (Summi Pontificatus): *No hay que temer que la conciencia de la fraternidad universal, fomentada por la doctrina cristiana, y el sentimiento que ella inspira, se opongan al amor, a la tradición y a las glorias de la propia patria, e impidan promover la prosperidad y los intereses legítimos; pues la misma doctrina enseña que en el ejercicio de la caridad existe un orden establecido por Dios, según el cual se debe amar más intensamente y ayudar preferentemente a los que nos están unidos con especiales vínculos. Aun el Divino Maestro dio ejemplo de esta preferencia a su tierra y a su patria, llorando sobre las inminentes ruinas de la Ciudad santa”

*Benedicto XVI*: Se limita a exponer el Magisterio de siempre de la Iglesia sobre la virtud cristiana del patriotismo, sobre el deber cristiano -derivado del cuarto mandamiento de la ley de Dios- de amar a la patria.

*El Catecismo de la Iglesia Católica:* Afirma que el cuarto mandamiento se extiende a los deberes de los ciudadanos respecto a su patria (2199) “El amor y el servicio de la patria forman parte del deber de gratitud y del orden de la caridad”. (2239).

Catecismo de la Iglesia Católica, Tercera parte, Segunda sección, capítulo segundo, artículo 4, 2197-2257

*El Concilio Vaticano II, (Constitución Gaudium et spes y en el Decreto Apostolicam actuositatem):* “Los ciudadanos deben cultivar la piedad hacia la patria con magnanimidad y fidelidad. En el amor a la patria y en el fiel cumplimiento de los deberes civiles, siéntanse obligados los católicos a promover el verdadero bien común”.

*Pío XI, (en la encíclica Divini illius magistri):* “El buen católico, precisamente en virtud de la doctrina católica, es por lo mismo el mejor ciudadano, amante de su patria y lealmente sometido a la autoridad civil constituida, en cualquier forma legítima de gobierno”.

*Pío XI (Ubi arcano Dei consilio):* "Se peca por exceso incurriendo en nacionalismo exagerado cuando el amor patrio “que de suyo es fuerte estímulo para muchas obras de virtud y de heroísmo cuando está dirigido por la ley cristiana, pasados los justos límites, se convierte en amor patrio desmesurado” 

*León XIII, (Sapientiae christianae):* "Enseña que el amor a la patria es de ley natural: “Por la ley de la naturaleza estamos obligados a amar especialmente y defender la sociedad en que nacimos, de tal manera que todo buen ciudadano esté pronto a arrostrar hasta la misma muerte por su patria”.
*
Santo Tomás de Aquino (Suma Teológica):* “Aunque de modo secundario, nuestros padres, de quienes nacimos, y la patria, en que nos criamos, son principio de nuestro ser y gobierno. Y, por tanto, después de Dios, a los padres y a la patria es a quienes más debemos. De ahí que como pertenece a la religión dar culto a Dios, así, en un grado inferior, pertenece a la piedad darlo a los padres y a la patria. Y en el culto de la patria va implícito el de los conciudadanos y el de todos los amigos de la patria. La piedad se extiende a la patria en cuanto que es en cierto modo principio de nuestra existencia, mientras que la justicia legal tiene por objeto el bien de la misma en su razón de bien común”. _





> Es una contradicción



No, señora. 



> Tú no, tú no dices que la gente debe meter un sirio en su casa por obediencia, dices que el Papa dice lo que debe decir como católico, por tanto que tiene razón, cuando lo defiendes y tienes margen de defensa.



Sí, tiene razón, en el fondo, la base teológica le avala, no en las formas, esto último es lo que no comparto. Conflicto de intereses, ya ve: _nihil novum sub sole_.



> Pero cuando te acorralan, entonces empiezas a hablar de ti y muestras tu desacuerdo con el Papa, cuando te lo hacen ver, dices que no hay contradicción



No, no existe tal contradicción. 



> Y lo haces muchísmo, es más la primera conversación que tuve contigo, lo hiciste que fue cuando te lo hice ver, empezaste a ponerte tonta, a no gustarte como escribo, bla, bla, bla.



Veo que me recuerda, de primeras suelo acusar mala impresión -tiendo a ser arisca-, pero con el trato me vuelvo más cercana y cálida, usted no desista y llegaremos a forjar una bonita amistad. (Risas)



> Y con otros foreros, te lo he visto hacer continuamente. Al ser una forma de defensa, es fácil que no quieras verlo. Todas las formas defensivas, el cerebro no suele querer reconocerlas, pues si lo hace, no puede volver a usarlas.



Tanta atención me abruma, no sé qué decir, muchísimas gracias y tal.

Aporto este atículo de don Juan Manuel de Prada al respecto, como siempre, certero:

*Los capataces solidarios.*

_Ya nos advertía Léon Bloy que «la mala conciencia suele agitar los aspavientos más sensibleros». Ha bastado que se publicase la foto del niño ahogado, Aylan Kurdi, para que los capataces de las colonias democráticas de la Unión Europea se hayan puesto a lloriquear como plañideras. Son los mismos que han permitido, auspiciado y promovido una guerra en Siria que ha acabado con la vida de miles de niños como Aylan: una matanza que estos capataces, como obedientes lacayos de los Estados Unidos, nunca han deplorado, porque había que «llevar la democracia» a Siria, para convertirla en otra colonia sobre la que campease la bandera de los derechos humanos y demás bonitas entelequias con que el Nuevo Orden Mundial disfraza su hambre de Dinero. Ahora, después de haber financiado y armado a los yihadistas llegados a Siria desde los más variopintos lugares (incluidas, por cierto, las colonias democráticas de la Unión Europa, prolífico vivero de fanáticos mahometanos), nuestros capataces, tras lloriquear ante la foto de Aylan Kurdi, se han mostrado dispuestos a acoger la avalancha de refugiados sirios que invade Europa. Con razón estos capataces solidarios no dejan que se publiquen fotos de los niños triturados en los abortorios. ¡Si mañana se llegase a publicar alguna empezarían también a lloriquear, y habría que dejar que esos niños naciesen!

Este aspaviento solidario de los capataces de las colonias democráticas de la Unión Europea nos recuerda aquella socarronería malvada del ciego del Lazarillo, que después de descalabrar al protagonista con una jarra de vino se burlaba de él, mientras le curaba con vino las heridas, diciéndole: «¿Qué te parece, Lázaro? El mismo vino que te enfermó te cura y da salud». Creer que el causante de una calamidad pueda darle luego solución es locura; y mucho más si el causante no ha abominado de sus errores.

En el caso de los capataces de las colonias democráticas de la Unión Europea el peligro es aún mayor, pues todos sabemos que son gentes ineptas, flojas y serviles que, puestas a ser solidarias, pueden llegar a provocar las tragedias más desgarradoras, mientras lloriquean ante la foto de Aylan Kurdi. Más les valdría escuchar las palabras de otro niño sirio, Kinan Masalemehi, que en la frontera de Serbia con Hungría exhortaba a los capataces: «Nosotros no queremos ir a Europa. Simplemente queremos que paréis la guerra».

Pero, para parar la guerra, los capataces solidarios tendrían que retractarse de su error; y, a continuación, enviar tropas a Siria, para combatir a los fanáticos a los que antes han financiado y armado. Y ya se sabe que es propio de capataces «sostenella y no enmendalla»; mucho más resultón resulta posar de solidarios ante la galería, abriendo las fronteras a la avalancha humana que ellos mismos han causado. Por supuesto, nuestros solidarios capataces saben bien que esa avalancha humana no podrá sobrellevar una vida mínimamente digna en las colonias democráticas de la Unión Europea (y también saben, por cierto, que en esa avalancha humana pueden ir mezcladas gentes de todos los pelajes, incluidos islamistas de la peor calaña); pero nuestros capataces solidarios saben que gobiernan sobre masas cretinizadas que actúan como el perrito de Paulov, dejándose «conmover» por una foto del niño Aylan Kurdi, o por la imagen de los refugiados a los que se les abren las fronteras. Que luego esos refugiados estén condenados a la mendicidad y a la delincuencia, o que estas migraciones masivas contribuyan a la expansión de la religión mahometana les importa un bledo, como les importa un bledo el futuro de las masas cretinizadas a las que gobiernan. Lo importante es salir en la foto y esconder la mala conciencia con aspavientos sensibleros._

Histórico Opinión - ABC.es - lunes 7 de septiembre de 2015

Un saludo.


Edito; añadir artículo.


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

tyz dijo:


> Si yo le entiendo, por eso dije que era ingenioso (socarrón). Pero no dejará de ser blasfema. O deja de ser blasfemia por que la dijo un holandés, el que la ha sacado de los libros de historia como argumento ha sido usted, ingenioso si no se lo niego. Pero blasfema.
> 
> 
> Buenos días.



No se donde ve Ud la blasfemia ni que entiende por ello, la verdad.

¿Qué es blasfemo para Ud, ser español o decir que Dios es español? Para un católico, la Iglesia es el Cuerpo Místico de Cristo y en tanto exista una iglesia española, existe un Dios que también es español. De otro lado ser español es un honor y un deber, nada que ver con una blasfemia.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda brasa de charo-sermones, y todo para delatar, una vez más, que no tiene ni idea acerca de en qué consiste la Fe católica. Ufana y soberbia en su ignorancia. No se cansa de hacer el ridículo, señora, no se puede esperar otra cosa de la basurilla progretaria.

Sin acritud y tal. Un saludo.


----------



## Alguien (10 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Menuda brasa de charo-sermones, y todo para delatar, una vez más, que no tiene ni idea acerca de en qué consiste la Fe católica. Ufana y soberbia en su ignorancia. No se cansa de hacer el ridículo, señora, no se puede esperar otra cosa de la basurilla progretaria.
> 
> Sin acritud y tal. Un saludo.



Dices eso, pero bien que se te mojan las bragas cada vez que ves a un cura de la "religión de la paz" rodeado de soldados. Y demasiadas veces ha sido ese el caso a lo largo de la historia.

Me la sudan las religiones mientras que no se crucen en mi camino, pero por favor, no me vengas con hipocresías de hacerse el santo por la vida solo por ser católico. *Que nos conocemos.*


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Menuda brasa de charo-sermones, y todo para delatar, una vez más, que no tiene ni idea acerca de en qué consiste la Fe católica. Ufana y soberbia en su ignorancia. No se cansa de hacer el ridículo, señora, no se puede esperar otra cosa de la basurilla progretaria.
> 
> Sin acritud y tal. Un saludo.



Es que este hilo se ha convertido en una burda competición por ver quién ataca más y con mayor contundencia a la Fe y a la Iglesia Católica, de eso se trata Ariadna. Aquí no hay razones sino mala leche en abundancia, de ahí que llevemos ya más de cuarenta páginas.

El autor del hilo ha conseguido lo que buscaba al poner el título: sembrar zizaña.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Sep 2015)

El PP se sirve del catolicismo como la PSOE de esa O de obrero...por oposición a

La PSOE convence a los demás de que el PP no es obrero y el PP de que la PSOE no es católica.

Se compadrea con los obispos, se acude a procesiones de mantilla, se pone a mucho ministro opusino y se jalean las expresiones religio-casposas que hagan falta, las que llegan a la chusma que se molesta en ir el domingo a botar un cacho papel en una papelera de vía estrecha

Se dice que el PP no es la iglesia católica. Vale ¿Qué son? ¿Gente sin alma? ¿Sin creencias? Consideran el fútbol de interés general, pero no la religión ni la moral que emana de la misma.

¿Qué es España sin los curas? Nada. ¿Qué partido hay español entonces? ¿Cuál es el combustible de su motor? ¿Cuál es la irracionalidad que les hace razonar, mantener la mente cuerda? ¿A qué miran, en qué se inspiran cuando toca hacer mar de fondo y tomar una decisión crucial, punto de partida de algo?

La macroeconomía bancocentralista keynesiano/monetarista tiene la misma evidencia empírica, y mucho peores efectos, que la religión

El PP son marionetas sin ánima que las mueva.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

Alguien dijo:


> Dices eso, pero bien que se te mojan las bragas cada vez que ves a un cura de la "religión de la paz" rodeado de soldados. Y demasiadas veces ha sido ese el caso a lo largo de la historia.
> 
> Me la sudan las religiones mientras que no se crucen en mi camino, pero por favor, no me vengas con hipocresías de hacerse el santo por la vida solo por ser católico. *Que nos conocemos.*



Y, ¿usted, _piltrafilla_, a quién pidió permiso para dirigirse a mí, eh? (Risas)

Disculpe, hoy no tengo en mi agenda la tarea de responder tontadas y meme-mantras, pruebe otro día si eso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Alguien (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Es que este hilo se ha convertido en una burda competición por ver quién ataca más y con mayor contundencia a la Fe y a la Iglesia Católica.



...como si eso tuviera mérito xD


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Es que este hilo se ha convertido en una burda competición por ver quién ataca más y con mayor contundencia a la Fe y a la Iglesia Católica, de eso se trata Ariadna. Aquí no hay razones sino mala leche en abundancia, de ahí que llevemos ya más de cuarenta páginas.
> 
> El autor del hilo ha conseguido lo que buscaba al poner el título: sembrar zizaña.



Que eso sucedería, lo tengo claro desde que leí el título del hilo. Su intencionalidad y a qué _bichos_ atraería resultaba evidente, además; se recrean en su necedad. 

Un abrazo en Cristo.


----------



## Alguien (10 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Y, ¿usted, _piltrafilla_, a quién pidió permiso para dirigirse a mí, eh? (Risas)
> 
> Disculpe, hoy no tengo en mi agenda la tarea de responder tontadas y meme-mantras, pruebe otro día si eso.
> 
> Un saludo.



Ostias con la curilla. Y luego hablará de soberbia xDDD

Pero no pasa nada, ¿eh? Un par de padrenuestros por la noche, y luego puedes saltarte las normas de tu librito mágico o matar a quien te dé la gana sin problemas.

Joe, vaya lujo de ideales adaptables. Y muy oportunos


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

Alguien dijo:


> ...como si eso tuviera mérito xD



Desde luego que no tiene ningún mérito. Los que así obráis en todo caso hacéis demerito de vuestra propia condición humana, vuestros ideales y vuestra dignidad. Como españoles solo sabéis escupir sandeces contra vuestra propia historia, parapetados tras la ignorancia en el cómodo sillón de vuestra habitación.


----------



## Alguien (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Desde luego que no tiene ningún mérito. Los que así obráis en todo caso hacéis demerito de vuestra propia condición humana, vuestros ideales y vuestra dignidad. Como españoles solo sabéis escupir sandeces contra vuestra propia historia, parapetados tras la ignorancia en el cómodo sillón de vuestra habitación.



Quizás es todo lo que merece "toda VUESTRA historia".

Yo estoy más que encantado de no querer tener nada que ver con ella, y por lo tanto consideraré sus palabras como un elogio. Muchas gracias


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

Alguien dijo:


> Quizás es todo lo que merece "toda VUESTRA historia".
> 
> Yo estoy más que encantado de no querer tener nada que ver con ella, y por lo tanto consideraré sus palabras como un elogio. Muchas gracias



Encantado de ayudarle y que las disfrute con salud.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Sep 2015)

Tampoco se libran los curas de ahora, pretendiendo ir de cheerleaders compitiendo con oenejetas, gobiernos y demás gentuza

¿Pero qué coño es esto de pedir invasores? ¿Las Navas de Tolosa, Viena, Lepanto, los Ojos del Salado, Constantinopla qué son? Nombres bajo el polvo de los libros que nadie abre en un puto seminaro o qué?

La cruz sin la espada cae y la espada sin la cruz no tiene razón


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

Alguien dijo:


> Ostias con la curilla. Y luego hablará de soberbia
> 
> Pero no pasa nada, ¿eh? Un par de padrenuestros por la noche, y luego puedes saltarte las normas de tu librito mágico o matar a quien te dé la gana sin problemas.
> 
> Joe, vaya lujo de ideales adaptables. Y muy oportunos



Versátil y camaleónica que soy, oiga, y bondadosa, me hago cargo de lo suyo y me esmero para usar un idioma que les resulte familiar, soy así de educada.

Dicho esto, poseo diversos registros, si volvemos a coincidir en un hilo, y dependiendo de su actitud (éste es es _quid_, siempre, mi regla), quizas le toque un registro menos arisco. (Risas)

Menos mal que están ustedes aquí para abrirme los ojos, mostrarme el camino y enseñarme a ser una buena católica. Emocionada me hallo ante tal pedagógica y altruista labor. ¡_Jracias juapo_!

Saludo y tal.


----------



## Alguien (10 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Versátil y camaleónica que soy, oiga, y bondadosa, me hago cargo de lo suyo y me esmero para usar un idioma que les resulte familiar, soy así de educada.
> 
> Dicho esto, poseo diversos registros, si volvemos a coincidir en un hilo, y dependiendo de su actitud (éste es es _quid_, siempre, mi regla), quizas le toque un registro menos arisco. (Risas)
> 
> ...



Sí, sí, sin duda eres "versátil y camaleónica". Preciosos sustitutos para esa palabra tán temida que es "hipocresía".

Pero entiendo que tengas que seguir con tu historia y costumbres cristianas al respecto, así que...en fin. No das para más, qué se le va a hacer.

Resignación, resignación....


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Tampoco se libran los curas de ahora, pretendiendo ir de cheerleaders compitiendo con oenejetas, gobiernos y demás gentuza
> 
> ¿Pero qué coño es esto de pedir invasores? ¿Las Navas de Tolosa, Viena, Lepanto, los Ojos del Salado, Constantinopla qué son? Nombres bajo el polvo de los libros que nadie abre en un puto seminaro o qué?
> 
> La cruz sin la espada cae y la espada sin la cruz no tiene razón



Para entender este tema mejor habría que decir que Cristo sin la Cruz no tiene sentido y que la Cruz sin Cristo no es más que un signo de dominación.

Lo que une la Iglesia del S.XV con la del XXI es Cristo. Aunque entiendo que por su fe, ni alcance a comprenderlo ni tenga reparos en plantear estos temas en los términos que lo hace.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

Alguien dijo:


> Sí, sí, sin duda eres "versátil y camaleónica". Preciosos sustitutos para esa palabra tán temida que es "hipocresía".
> 
> Pero entiendo que tengas que seguir con tu historia y costumbres cristianas al respecto, así que...en fin. No das para más, qué se le va a hacer.
> 
> Resignación, resignación....



Otro que se ha leído eso de; _poner la otra mejilla_, en modo literal. (Risas)

Leer su opinión sobre mí -y por extensión hacia los católicos- resulta igual de interesante que observar el apareamiento de las tortugas o estudiar la vida interior de las moscas.

Prosiga, eso sí trate de ser mas ocurrente, no soporto el tedio... No sé, pruebe con algo que no haya leído 17373 veces, y probaré a finjir y hacerme la ofendida. Se lo ruego y tal...

Besitos.


----------



## Alguien (10 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Otro que se ha leído eso de; _poner la otra mejilla_, en modo literal. (Risas)
> 
> Leer su opinión sobre mí -y por extensión hacia los católicos- resulta igual de interesante que observar el apareamiento de las tortugas o estudiar la vida interior de las moscas.
> 
> ...



Nah, paso de tí. Ya te has encargado tú solita de desenmascarar el fraude que eres. Tenía varios argumentos en mente para soltarte, pero nisiquiera tienen sentido ya visto lo visto.

Joer, si todos los de tu índole fueran tán rápidos de descartar, a la iglesia le quedarían 2 dias :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Para entender este tema mejor habría que decir que Cristo sin la Cruz no tiene sentido y que la Cruz sin Cristo no es más que un signo de dominación.
> 
> Lo que une la Iglesia del S.XV con la del XXI es Cristo. Aunque entiendo que por su fe, ni alcance a comprenderlo ni tenga reparos en plantear estos temas en los términos que lo hace.



volvemos al sí pero no, lo que diga el Papa

Mientras tanto


El Padre Ãngel pide Â«de rodillas» que se acelere la acogida de refugiados

Habla de Hungría. De donde es el obipo Disidente

¿Quién tendrá razón?

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 13:29 ----------




Verto dijo:


> *El autor del hilo ha conseguido lo que buscaba al poner el título: sembrar zizaña.*





Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Que eso sucedería, lo tengo claro desde que leí el título del hilo. *Su intencionalidad* y a qué _bichos_ atraería resultaba evidente, además; se recrean en su necedad.
> 
> Un abrazo en Cristo.



mi intención es mucho más utópica


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

La Iglesia es una unidad organizada jerarquicamente, Da Grappla; lo que diga el Papa, si no es contrario al Evangelio, claro que sí. Y en este caso evidentemente no lo es.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

Alguien dijo:


> Nah, paso de tí. Ya te has encargado tú solita de desenmascarar el fraude que eres. Tenía varios argumentos en mente para soltarte, pero nisiquiera tienen sentido ya visto lo visto.
> 
> Joer, si todos los de tu índole fueran tán rápidos de descartar, a la iglesia le quedarían 2 dias.



La escatología argumental no sirve en un debate, supuestamente, entre adultos, descártela. No, si al final va resultar usted útil, por lo risible.

Dicho esto, tres apuntes:

-ti; jamás lleva tilde.
-nisiquiera; no existe, se escribe ni siquiera.
-iglesia (así, en minúscula); no es sinónimo de Iglesia.

Ésta es mi buena obra de hoy; corregir al que se equivoca.

Ahora siga ladrando. Ni caso, oiga. Para usted se terminó el show.

Buen día.


----------



## Alguien (10 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> La escatología argumental no sirve en un debate, supuestamente, entre adultos, descártela. No, si al final va resultar usted útil, por lo risible.
> 
> Dicho esto, tres apuntes:
> 
> ...



Oh, ¡corrección gramatical! El recurso favorito de los que no tienen argumentos :XX:

Y sí, gracias, seguiré ladrando. Son los benefícios que tiene el vivir en una época donde soltarle verdades a la iglesia no repercute en ser quemado vivo en una hoguera, o torturado por la Inquisición


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> La Iglesia es una unidad organizada jerarquicamente, Da Grappla; lo que diga el Papa, si no es contrario al Evangelio, claro que sí. Y en este caso evidentemente no lo es.



si lo de ahora no es contrario al evangelio, lo de otras épocas sí lo es

volvemos al punto de incio, son capaces de aplaudir una cosa y la contraria mientras salga de labios de su santidad


----------



## tyz (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> No se donde ve Ud la blasfemia ni que entiende por ello, la verdad.
> 
> ¿Qué es blasfemo para Ud, ser español o decir que Dios es español? Para un católico, la Iglesia es el Cuerpo Místico de Cristo y en tanto exista una iglesia española, existe un Dios que también es español. De otro lado ser español es un honor y un deber, nada que ver con una blasfemia.



Creo que ya se lo he explicado, si no lo entiende o no quiere entenderlo, no es mi problema. 


tyz dijo:


> Entiendes que el Señor, no nace y es anterior a España, como zona geográfica y país. Una vez que entiendas eso, entenderás que decir que es español es blasfemia.



Pues si un caso es católico (universal). En fin.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

Alguien dijo:


> Oh, ¡corrección gramatical! El recurso favorito de los que no tienen argumentos.
> 
> Y sí, gracias, seguiré ladrando. Son los benefícios que tiene el vivir en una época donde soltarle verdades a la iglesia no repercute en ser quemado vivo en una hoguera, o torturado por la Inquisición.



Deje de hacer el ridículo, buen hombre. Sus supuestos "argumentos" (sus recurrentes meme-mantras), han sido más que rebatidos, con argumentos, datos y rigor, repetidamente en este hilo. Por lo que a mí respecta, concretamente en los posts número *161* y *13* (en este último se hallan dentro del Spoiler). 

Eso sí, se trata de textos extensos, pero comprensibles, incluso para usted. 

Ahora sí, puede seguir pataleando y demostrando ser un ciudadano perfectamente programado en la Fábrica de Pensamientos. Este debate le viene muy grande. 

No me lo agradezca, para eso estoy aquí (además del cachondeo), para enseñar al que no sabe. Ale, con Dios.


----------



## tyz (10 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> si lo de ahora no es contrario al evangelio, lo de otras épocas sí lo es
> 
> volvemos al punto de incio, son capaces de aplaudir una cosa y la contraria mientras salga de labios de su santidad



Creo que esa pregunta es fácil. El Papa como representante de la Iglesia tenía dos caminos 1° mirar por las inversiones de su organización y rendirse al papa Dolar. 2° mirar por toda su comunidad. 
Creo que esta claro cual ha sido su decisión. De todas formas nunca sabremos que piensa la comunidad pues no tiene órganos de expresión...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Sep 2015)

Eso de que el PP son gestores y punto...La izquierda no renuncia a su ideario, ¿por qué el PP sí lo hace? España no es una empresa, tiene espíritu y no puede estar gobernada por personas sin espíritu porque entonces no hay una España que se oponga a la anti España


----------



## Alguien (10 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Deje de hacer el ridículo, buen hombre. Sus supuestos "argumentos" (sus recurrentes meme-mantras), han sido más que rebatidos, con argumentos, datos y rigor, repetidamente en este hilo. Por lo que a mí respecta, concretamente en los posts número *161* y *13* (en este último se hallan dentro del Spoiler).
> 
> Eso sí, se trata de textos extensos, pero comprensibles, incluso para usted.
> 
> ...



Faroles: el SEGUNDO recurso favorito por quienes no tienen argumentos 

Y por cierto, no sabes ni lo que estamos discutiendo en concreto siquiera, y ya dices que han sido "más que rebatidos"? ¿Tu jesusito te ha dado ahora el poder mágico de viajar al futuro, o qué? (eh, todo es posible...).

¿Y que se ha hecho de la soberbia, guapita de caraaa? ¿No aparece como pecado en vuestro librito mágico? Ah claro, me olvidaba que los curas siempre adaptáis el cuento según vuestras necesidades  Ale, ale, a rezar padrenuestros ahora que me has ofendido para que todo quede perdonadito, ¿eh? :XX:

Y luego aún os sorprenderá de que la gente no os haga ni puto caso xDDDD Joder, menudo universo os habéis montado para perder el miedo a la muerte (y ni eso lográis).


----------



## tyz (10 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Eso de que el PP son gestores y punto...La izquierda no renuncia a su ideario, ¿por qué el PP sí lo hace? España no es una empresa, tiene espíritu y no puede estar gobernada por personas sin espíritu porque entonces no hay una España que se oponga a la anti España



Bueno hay que entender la estructura jerárquica belicista de los Estados en occidente tras la caída de Roma para entender el papel de los conservadores históricamente. La cual seria más o menos, paga tus impuestos, manten mi estructura militar y aquí paz y después gloria. Esto cambia con la aparición de los tribunos y el socialismo. 
A partir de ahí, el Estado debe participar activamente en busca del bien común (el tribuno necesita votos). Pero ese bien común es Estatal (la sociedad no tiene órganos de expresión) y ha acabado siendo que el Estado y todos los que lo apoyen tengan la barriga llena y para el resto pan y circo. Hasta que se acabe añadiría yo. En fin. 
En toda esta chirigota la Iglesia tiene su porción de responsabilidad, como sus miembros, pero los de fuera también. Los de fuera menos pues no han tocado poder, pero su miopía sigue dando poder al falto de escrúpulos.


----------



## Alguien (10 Sep 2015)

Bueno, acabó mi visita mensual, así que cierro aquí.

Más que nada digo esto para que a monjas como Ariadna no se le mojen las bragas pensando que, como tiene la última palabra, ha ganado la conversación. Esa satisfacción solo se la doy a los niños pequeños 

Ale, ta más ver!


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> vmi intención es mucho más utópica



Su supuesta intención utópica en cuanto al tema no seré yo quién la ponga en duda, aunque casi seguro estoy de no compartirla dado su desarrollo. No estoy en su corazón como para saber porque lo hizo. Pero su intención con respecto al título del mismo no me quedan dudas que fue la de sembrar cizaña contra la Iglesia para alimentar su utopía.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> si lo de ahora no es contrario al evangelio, lo de otras épocas sí lo es
> 
> volvemos al punto de incio, son capaces de aplaudir una cosa y la contraria mientras salga de labios de su santidad



Ya le he respondido varias veces a esa cuestión, y no he sido el único.
Le cito mi último aporte en ese sentido por si tiene a bien considerarlo en esta ocasión:



Verto dijo:


> Y precisamente esa tesis del mal menor es la que fundamenta este debate: ¿Podía la Iglesia del S.XV sustraerse de su misión y permitir que elementos contrarios a la fe destruyerán la identidad católica de España? ¿Puede la Iglesia del S.XXI sustraerse de su misión y permitir que elementos contrarios a la fe destruyan la obligación que dimana de la identidad católica? ¿Es lícito optar por el mal menor y abandonar a su suerte a esas familias perseguidas, entre las que se encuentran igualmente numerosos cristianos, por mantener un orden social que hace tiempo renegó de ser católico?



---------------------------



tyz dijo:


> Creo que ya se lo he explicado, si no lo entiende o no quiere entenderlo, no es mi problema.
> 
> 
> Pues si un caso es católico (universal). En fin.



El que no quiere comprende que es ridículo prtender hablar de lo que no se sabe es Ud. Ya le respondí a su acusación, si no lo quiere entender y prefiere mantener erguido su dedo acusador contra mi no es problema mío. Ud mismo se identifica y yo no soy nadie para forzarle su voluntad.



tyz dijo:


> Bueno hay que entender la estructura jerárquica belicista de los Estados en occidente tras la caída de Roma para entender el papel de los conservadores históricamente. La cual seria más o menos, paga tus impuestos, manten mi estructura militar y aquí paz y después gloria. Esto cambia con la aparición de los tribunos y el socialismo.
> A partir de ahí, el Estado debe participar activamente en busca del bien común (el tribuno necesita votos). Pero ese bien común es Estatal (la sociedad no tiene órganos de expresión) y ha acabado siendo que el Estado y todos los que lo apoyen tengan la barriga llena y para el resto pan y circo. Hasta que se acabe añadiría yo. En fin.
> En toda esta chirigota la Iglesia tiene su porción de responsabilidad, como sus miembros, pero los de fuera también. Los de fuera menos pues no han tocado poder, pero su miopía sigue dando poder al falto de escrúpulos.



Menuda reducción simplista de la historia y vaya sarta de bobadas psudoideológicas ¿eso es lo que les enseñan hoy en la ESO? No me extraña que estemos como estamos y que algunos actúen como Ud lo hace. Así no vamos ni a la esquina. Lástima de más de cinco siglos de historia.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

Alguien dijo:


> Faroles: el SEGUNDO recurso favorito por quienes no tienen argumentos.
> 
> Y por cierto, no sabes ni lo que estamos discutiendo en concreto siquiera, y ya dices que han sido "más que rebatidos"? ¿Tu jesusito te ha dado ahora el poder mágico de viajar al futuro, o qué? (eh, todo es posible...).
> 
> ¿Y que se ha hecho de la soberbia, guapita de caraaa? ¿No aparece como pecado en vuestro librito mágico? Ah claro, me olvidaba que los curas siempre adaptáis el cuento según vuestras necesidades Ale, ale, a rezar padrenuestros ahora que me has ofendido para que todo quede perdonadito, ¿eh? .



Ése es el _quid_ que, además de sus recurrentes gracietas, tontadas y chorra-mantras, no ha aportado absolutamente ningún argumento a este hilo. En los posts referidos, se halla la respuesta a los recurrentes balidos que "aportó": Santa Inquisición, hogueras, violencia, ocuridad... ligados a la Iglesia y a Dios. No me culpe de sus limtaciones, yo hago lo que puedo con el escaso y pésimo material que me da usted. Leído a un tonto, leídos todos. Uno más, indistiguible de sus correligionarios.

Béeee, béeee, béeee, béeee...



Alguien dijo:


> Bueno, acabó mi visita mensual, así que cierro aquí. Más que nada digo esto para que a monjas como Ariadna no se le mojen las bragas pensando que, como tiene la última palabra, ha ganado la conversación. Esa satisfacción solo se la doy a los niños pequeños.
> 
> Ale, ta más ver!



Para ganar un debate, primero tiene que existir un adversario adulto y argumentos que se sustenten en algo que no sea; _jijiji, jejeje, jojojo, yo sé pero no te lo cuento, pero en el fondo sé que sabes que no sé nada_ (vamos, lo que viene a ser un terrible infantilismo en adultos), que no ha sido el caso, ni lo uno ni lo otro.

Yo le tomo la invitación/deferencia para conmigo, a decir la última palabra -muchas gracias-, me contrarío y desdigo todas las veces que considere conveniente cuando se trata de realizar retratos, de caricaturizar a personajillos como usted y, lo hago, sin ningún rubor, ni sombra de coloretes en mis mejillas. (Risas)

Amo este Foro y a los bichos/fauna que en él habitan, menudo ecosistema, esto es un filón inagotable. Bichos _everywhere_.

Otro besito.


----------



## tyz (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Menuda reducción simplista de la historia y vaya sarta de bobadas psudoideológicas ¿eso es lo que les enseñan hoy en la ESO? No me extraña que estemos como estamos y que algunos actúen como Ud lo hace. Así no vamos ni a la esquina. Lástima de más de cinco siglos de historia.



Mira es muy fácil decir eso son bobadas. Más difícil es entender porque la Iglesia pierde fieles todos los días. La gente que es muy mala, jejeje. En fin blasfemo, ahí te quedas con tu comunidad enferma terminal.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Sep 2015)

tyz dijo:


> Bueno hay que entender la estructura jerárquica belicista de los Estados en occidente tras la caída de Roma para entender el papel de los conservadores históricamente. La cual seria más o menos, paga tus impuestos, manten mi estructura militar y aquí paz y después gloria. Esto cambia con la aparición de los tribunos y el socialismo.
> A partir de ahí, el Estado debe participar activamente en busca del bien común (el tribuno necesita votos). Pero ese bien común es Estatal (la sociedad no tiene órganos de expresión) y ha acabado siendo que el Estado y todos los que lo apoyen tengan la barriga llena y para el resto pan y circo. Hasta que se acabe añadiría yo. En fin.
> En toda esta chirigota la Iglesia tiene su porción de responsabilidad, como sus miembros, pero los de fuera también. Los de fuera menos pues no han tocado poder, pero su miopía sigue dando poder al falto de escrúpulos.



en el antiguo regimen los curas eran líderes del pueblo y gran parte del diezmo revertía en beneficios para el populacho. Un auténtico contrapoder al Estado, papel que dejaron de interpretar en cuanto llegaron los liberales a ponerse al mando. Ahí contemporizaron de mala forma y se aprovecharon del blindaje y el papel paraestatal que se les dio.





Verto dijo:


> Su supuesta intención utópica en cuanto al tema no seré yo quién la ponga en duda, aunque casi seguro estoy de no compartirla dado su desarrollo. No estoy en su corazón como para saber porque lo hizo. Pero su intención con respecto al título del mismo no me quedan dudas que fue la de sembrar cizaña contra la Iglesia para alimentar su utopía.



Se volvió loco. El hilo es un monstruito fuera de control que olvidó cuál era su propósito en cuanto los ruidos llegaron. 

y yo, culpable hasta demostrar lo contrario



Verto dijo:


> Ya le he respondido varias veces a esa cuestión, y no he sido el único.
> Le cito mi último aporte en ese sentido por si tiene a bien considerarlo en esta ocasión:




acciones opuestas en respuesta a situaciones idénticas.. Sigo viendo el mundo del revés


----------



## tyz (10 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> en el antiguo regimen los curas eran líderes del pueblo y gran parte del diezmo revertía en beneficios para el populacho. Un auténtico contrapoder al Estado, papel que dejaron de interpretar en cuanto llegaron los liberales a ponerse al mando. Ahí contemporizaron de mala forma y se aprovecharon del blindaje y el papel paraestatal que se les dio.



En cierta forma es cierto, pero la Iglesia tenia una gran discrecionalidad. Mira te las peticiones de los Campesinos en la Guerra de los Campesinos. No nos acordamos de lo que hacían los Papas Medici. En fin. 
Que el modelo de tribunos ha sido un fracaso yo no lo voy a negar de hecho lo he criticado. Pero eso no significa que existan otras formas de gobierno que nos permitan eliminar al Rey. Y que los impuestos y su destino sea controlado por la comunidad y no por poderes que miran por su barriga.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Se volvió loco. El hilo es un monstruito fuera de control que olvidó cuál era su propósito en cuanto los ruidos llegaron.



Pues sí, ha llegado el momento de citar el Evangelio: _“Nolite dare sanctum canibus neque mittatis margaritas vestras ante porcos, ne forte conculcent eas pedibus suis et conversi dirumpant vos". (Matthaeum 7:6)”_

Y ser consecuentes, sin excusas, evitando la tentación de intervenir./responder. Total, ya está todo dicho.



> y yo, culpable hasta demostrar lo contrario



Tú lo que eres, es.... No sé, algo muy, muy feo que conlleve baneo, échale imaginación.

Bueno, a ver si me aplico el consejo. Un saludo.


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

tyz dijo:


> Mira es muy fácil decir eso son bobadas. Más difícil es entender porque la Iglesia pierde fieles todos los días. La gente que es muy mala, jejeje. En fin blasfemo, ahí te quedas con tu comunidad enferma terminal.



Claro que es fácil decirlo, lo difícil es comprender porque son bobadas. Tan dificil como comprender por qué resulta ridículo hablar de lo que uno no sabe. La prudencia y la justicia, aunque cardinales, no son virtudes sencillas de cultivar ya que hacen referencia al hombre honesto, y si se carece de honestidad, díficil es que se puedan cultivar para callar ante lo que se desconoce y procurar el justo conocimiento de la verdad que permita entender al otro, más allá de manifestar pulsiones emocionales.

En fin don sabelotodo, ahí quede Ud con su atrevida ignorancia, que por mi parte está ya todo dicho y aclarado.

Buenos tardes tenga Ud.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 17:03 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Se volvió loco. El hilo es un monstruito fuera de control que olvidó cuál era su propósito en cuanto los ruidos llegaron.
> 
> y yo, culpable hasta demostrar lo contrario



Un tema no tiene voluntad propia sino la que le dan aquellos que lo promueven. Yo no se si Ud es culpable o no de dicho descontrol pues cada cual es responsable de sus propios actos. Ud ha propuesto un tema y los demás han aportado lo suyo. Lo que sí se, es que si uno lanza una cerilla encendida en un pajar, lo lógico no es esperar que consecuentemente lluevan flores del cielo.



> acciones opuestas en respuesta a situaciones idénticas.. Sigo viendo el mundo del revés



No se de que manera sostiene Ud que las situaciones son idénticas. Ni las situaciones, ni la época, ni las circunstancias son las mismas. Precisamente esa es la falacia del tema que hace muchas páginas hemos demostrado; que las situaciones, al ser completamente distintas, no se pueden comparar en términos de respuesta, aunque en ambos casos se haya respondido en función de un mismo criterio fundamental: la Fe Católica.

--------

Edito para añadirle una reflexión que se me acaba de ocurrir: ¿No será que Ud ve el mundo al revés porque se ha puesto cabeza abajo? ¿No podría ser que comenzara a verlo al derecho, si dejase de mirar a los obispos y mirase directamente a quienes estos representan? He ahí la única respuesta permanente que puede resolver enteramente todas sus dudas. Nosotros no somos más que simples reflejos imperfectos en el tiempo, y Ud es libre mientras tenga vida de aceptarlo o seguir rechazándolo sumido en sus propias ideas y sus dudas.

Un saludo de hermano pequeño a hermano mayor.


----------



## tyz (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Claro que es fácil decirlo, lo difícil es comprender porque son bobadas. Tan dificil como comprender por qué resulta ridículo hablar de lo que uno no sabe. La prudencia y la justicia, aunque cardinales, no son virtudes sencillas de cultivar ya que hacen referencia al hombre honesto, y si se carece de honestidad, díficil es que se puedan cultivar para callar ante lo que se desconoce y procurar el justo conocimiento de la verdad que permita entender al otro, más allá de manifestar pulsiones emocionales.
> 
> En fin don sabelotodo, ahí quede Ud con su atrevida ignorancia, que por mi parte está ya todo dicho y aclarado.
> 
> Buenos tardes tenga Ud.




No ofende quien quiere sino quien puede. Usted no lo ha logrado. Lo dicho, ahí se queda con su comunidad menguante. Yo ya he dicho lo que tenía que decir. La historia está ahí para quien quiera leerla. 
Saludetes.


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

Lejos de mi ese ánimo, querido compañero de tertulia, y me alegra saber que no le he ofendido. Queda pues mi conciencia completamente tranquila.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## MariaL. (10 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Que yo sepa según tengo leído el hilo, nadie da la razón al Papa en cuanto a que su postura es la que es y tengamos que asumirla sin reproche.
> 
> Se ha dicho y redicho que la confianza en su infalibilidad es referida al aspecto *doctrinal*. Más allá de ésto, la postura general de los que defendemos a la Iglesia de los ataques vertidos en este hilo, es de prudencia y espera.
> 
> ...



Exacto, todos estáis en contra del Papa, cuando se habla de la gente que viene. Es más, afirmáis que viene gente infiltrada dentro.
Pero en cuanto se habla del Papa y su error, por incoherente con la historia de la Iglesia Católica, entonces lo defendéis diciendo que como Iglesia que usa la pasta de otros para hacer caridad, tenéis que hacer caridad y estos que vienen necesita caridad.

Todos estáis con el Obispo húngaro que consideró esto una invasión y que está mal que los católicos cooperen, pero seguís defendiendo al Papa, como que hace lo único que puede hacer, ayudar a los invasores (tal como los considera el Obispo)

Todos estáis con Cáritas que se extraña de tener que ayudar y ni se lo había planteado, pero Cáritas dice, que acepta por obligación, por sumisión obligada.

Pero vosotros no. Vosotros defendéis que es lógico que el Papa pida colaboración porque como Iglesia de caridad con dinero ajeno, estáis obligados a la caridad con todos, con los que vienen también

Le dais la razón al Papa y se la quitáis indistintamente, dependiendo del forero que tengáis enfrente, de lo arrinconados que estéis en el debate, de cuanto relajéis vuestras defensas, etc.....

Y lo peor, es que creo que de verdad, que tal el autoengaño, que no os dais cuenta de que lo estáis haciendo.

DE ECHO SI VEIS LOS PRIMEROS MENSAJES, BGA ELABORA LA ESTRATEGIA A SEGUIR POR LOS CATÓLICOS, PARA DEFENDER AL PAPA, LO DICE CLARISIMAMENTE Y LOS DEMÁS CONFIRMAN QUE ES BUENA ESTRATEGIA Y LA SIGUEN.

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 18:26 ----------




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> ...hallo la salida del laberinto



Exacto, la encuentras... pero para eso tienes que contradecirte con lo que has dicho antes y tienes que mentir muchas veces. Es lo que te había dicho.



> Sí, en un escenario global, un drama humanitario como éste (que no creó la Iglesia), la respuesta del Santo Padre es la correcta: Dar de comer al hambriento, dar de beber al sediento, dar posada al necesitado, vestir al desnudo... Paliar las consecuencias de este dramatico éxodo, es un deber. Otra cosa sería su interpretación; el cómo hacerlo. Yo apuesto por hacerlo sin caer en un buenismo suicida, buscando las soluciones que mi Fe, sumada a mi racionalidad, patriotismo... a mi Conciencia Moral, me dictan: opino y obro en consecuencia. No existe ninguna contradicción, si acaso un conflicto de intereses, defiendo unos intereses legítimos.



Afirmas estar en contra de la idea del Papa
Afirmas que está mal dejar entrar una invasión musulmana
Afirmas estar a favor de lo que hicieron los Reyes Catóilcos en una situación similar hace varios siglos
Afirmas creer en verdades absolutas y que el fin no justificas los medios (hasta trajiste link para demostrar esto)
Afirmas que lo que está mal no se puede hacer NI POR UNA BUENA CAUSA) tú misma linkeaste al catecismo.
Afirmas que la verdad es una y no está influenciada ni relativizada por las circunstancias, etc.

Y acto seguido, afirmas que el Papa pida colaboración por lo que tú consideras una invasión, está bien.......:XX:



> Sí, tiene razón, en el fondo, la base teológica le avala, no en las formas, esto último es lo que no comparto.



*Vamos que según tú nos invaden los musulmanes, esto es malo. Los reyes católicos guays cuando expulsaron a los judíos, pero que el Papa diga que te dejes y metas a un invasor en tu casa, es simplemente una diferencia de formas? :::8::abajo:*

---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 18:29 ----------




Alguien dijo:


> Sí, sí, sin duda eres "versátil y camaleónica". Preciosos sustitutos para esa palabra tán temida que es "hipocresía".



Eso de versátil y camaleónica lo ha dicho ella. Discutiendo conmigo también se hecha bastante piropos a si misma, esperando que a base de repetirlos, lo creas. Pero yo después de lo fácil que es de mover..... más bien diría que es de estas personas que hoy dice digo, mañana diego y no se entera de que ha dicho algo diferente. LUEGO DISIMULA DICIENDO QUE ES APROPOSITO, PORQUE ES VERSATIL Y CAMALEÓNICA....


----------



## Lilith Reborn (10 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabes lo que piensa alguien si no lo expresa?. Él es el Papa de Roma, el sucesor de San Pedro, debe siemrpe DECIR lo que se espera de él, sin importar las consecuencias. Jesús murió en la cruz por decir lo que pensaba y no tuvo miedo. Lo que nos faltaba ya es un Papa políticamente correcto, corrección política de la que vamos ya sobrados. Para éso, no se necesita un Papa.



Diplomacia vaticana. Dos milenios de historia . El papa esta obligado a decir la verdad, o al menos lo el que cree que es verdad, pero no esta obligado a contar toda la verdad. No es que el papa tenga miedo, es que cuando habla cree que lo hace por el bien de su Iglesia. Por ejemplo, el Papa podia ser mucho mas duro contra China y Corea del Norte. Podria ponerlos a caer de un burro. No lo hace. Mantiene casi un silencio, ¿por que? Porque estima que si los chinos y coreanos se cabrean, igual pagan el pato los cristianos de alli. No en vano, los nombramientos de obispos en estos lugares (y en otros hostiles al cristianismo), son secretos.



success dijo:


> ¿Pies de plomo?. ¿Ejército que lo defienda?. De nuevo corrección política. El Papa no necesita un ejército. La Palabra de Dios no necesita más que cuerdas vocales para ser extendida. Menudo miedo tuvieron que tener los Papas de la antigüedad cuando llamaban a las Cruzadas. ¿Es que va a mandar Arabia un equipo de fuerzas especiales al corazón de Roma para matarle?. ¿Es que no está ya en la diana de todo extremista musulmán?.



Por supuesto que el Papa no ha de tener miedo. Pero los cristianos que viven en sitios complicados, es otra historia. Te pongo un ejemplo. Actualmente el Papa tratar de entablar buenas relaciones con el Gran Mufti de Egipto, la maxima autoridad musulmana. Como las relaciones son buenas, el Mufti no tiene razones para hacerle la vida mucho mas dificil a los cristianos de Egipto. Es mas, incluso ha condenado los ataques de radicales contra los cristianos. Si el Papa, fuera mas beligerante contra el islam, quiza el Gran Mufti tendria menos reparos en parar a sus chicos. El Papa (no solo este, todo hay que decirlo), esta tratando de llevarse bien con los lideres musulmanes mas importantes, buscando la paz.

Vamos con las Cruzadas. El mundo de las cruzadas era muy distinto. Habia reinos cristianos, donde la religión era muy importante para ellos. Tambien la poblacion cristiana en manos musulmanas era mucho mas numerosa y si los musulmanes se pasaban, corrian el riesgo de tener revueltas, o que un pais cristiano, pusiera orden, llamese Bizancio, Castilla, Francia o Inglaterra. Tambien en esa epoca, la suerte de los cismaticos, importaba menos.

Ahora mismo, el unico pais capaz de poner orden, los EEUU, sirven mas a los intereses de los musulmanes que a lo de los cristianos. 

Ser Papa no es facil. Eres responsable de cientos de millones de catolicos y tambien un referente para otros cristianos de otras confesiones. Las necesidades de los catolicos de Sudamerica, no son las mismas que las de los de Norteamerica, Europa, Africa u Oriente Medio. Y hay que conjugar todas ellas. Es un puzzle muy complicado.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Sep 2015)

Así es, el PP forma parte de los partidos que se dedican a destruir los valores inculcados por la Fe Católica en la sociedad española.

Dejarse llevar por si lo hace más o menos descaradamente que los demás sólo es cuestión de matices.



Verto dijo:


> Nada de eso. Esa es la mentira que alimenta el caladero de votos católicos del PP. Existen otras opciones y alternativas, y si no prosperan es en buena medida por ese miedo orquestado y otras políticas que han hecho del voto católico, un voto cautivo del PP. La opción del mal menor no es en esencia una alternativa cristiana por mucho que se machaque con ella una y otra vez en la propaganda de los medios afines a ese partido.





---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 19:01 ----------

Y lo ha conseguido, es la ventaja de hacer el mal, que es mucho más fácil que ser constructivo.

De todos modos, quien se deja llevar por estas cosas es que muy convencido de su adhesión no estaba.



Verto dijo:


> El autor del hilo ha conseguido lo que buscaba al poner el título: sembrar zizaña.





---------- Post added 10-sep-2015 at 19:11 ----------

Sabe que un mensaje más arriba o más abajo tendrá que esconder el rabo entre las patas y para evitarse el bochorno habla de "visita mensual" finiquitada... 

Mejor retírate, sí, antes de que te ponga fino.



Alguien dijo:


> Bueno, acabó mi visita mensual, así que cierro aquí.
> 
> Más que nada digo esto para que a monjas como Ariadna no se le mojen las bragas pensando que, como tiene la última palabra, ha ganado la conversación. Esa satisfacción solo se la doy a los niños pequeños
> 
> Ale, ta más ver!


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> Bueno, con su pan se coman el pastiche este indigerible que han dejado por hilo. :rolleye:



Ale, ahora que ya ha vomitado su mala leche, tómese una tila y relájese. Que por aquí seguiremos dialogando los demás acerca de lo que nos parezca oportuno.

Saludos y buenas tardes.


----------



## BGA (10 Sep 2015)

> =*Rose de Saint Olaf*;15002418]Vaya, otra vez los "lloros" victimistas hacia la "fe católica" cuando se están "atacando" o criticando más bien (dejemos eso de "ataques"...) actitudes de PERSONAS determinadas, con nicks determinados, y sus incoherencias reiteradas y sus insultos también reiterados. Al menos es lo que yo he criticado, pero ¡ah, anatema! Con la cristopandi del foro hemos topado
> 
> *Por cierto, a un foro de debate, cuando uno expone ideologías o creencias, se viene "llorado" de casa.* El victimismo es ridículo. Y las salidas por la tangente victimista, ni le cuento.
> 
> ...



Hasta en sus conclusiones discrepamos. Usted pretende hacer creer que expulsamos en formación cerrada a todo aquel que discrepe.. ¿de qué?.

El hilo tiene una intencionalidad bien clara que aunque supongo se ha dado cuenta (¿no?... por aquello de la honestidad y tal) se la explico:

Se está lanzando una acusación que en un contexto distinto al del foro, sería grabe, pero mire, derecho a discrepar... Y esta acusación no recae sobre lo que se propone hacer sino en lo que supone que quiere hacer y más aún, en su intencionalidad.

De otro lado, tenemos que "el comodín de la Iglesia Católica" viene siendo el hombre de paja o la piñata de la que se espera que a cada palo caigan sabrosos regalos. No creo que esto lo ponga en duda... ¿o sí?.

Con todo, ¿qué espera que hagamos los que nos sentimos aludidos? Si defendemos, mal porque "son posturas -las de la Iglesia- de todo punto indefendibles" o si por el contrario atacamos delatando -ésta sí- una intención perversa tanto en el título del hilo como en los argumentos que pretenden justificarlo, mal también porque... "y tu más".

No negará usted que a la Iglesia se la ataca con saña sin que en general lance ésta ninguna respuesta oficial, pero también con mucha ignorancia que queda patente para quien conoce de ella algo más que el run-run que todos dan por cierto. 

Y son esas "certezas" que por alguna extraña razón tienen vocación de perpetuarse, las que dan juego a quien las conoce como falsedades.

Por ejemplo, se culpa a la Iglesia de promover una guerra santa de expansión colonial en Palestina y a la vez se ignora que Jerusalen había sido cristiana con anterioridad y que había caído en manos musulmanas en su expansión colonial (cuando nace el Islam, estos territorios llevaban siglos siendo cristianos) . Se dirá que trato de darle la vuelta y por tanto debería reconocer que la reconquista ibérica era a su vez una expansión colonial cristiana contra sus "legítimos" dueños musulmanes...

Estas son las sandeces "culturales" que tendríamos que admitir para no ser tachados de talibanes o cristo-fascistas (el neo-lenguaje progresa "adecuadamente").

Edito: Copar el hilo supondría un permanente cotorreo entre los "copadores" y a la vez una ataque de todos contra el incauto que asome el pescuezo. Esto no es así y por lo general, hay una "atención" personal de cada uno con cada otro. Más habitual es, sin embargo, la "torera" que más que mihuras nos ve a todos como vaquillas.... Ya ve usted qué cosas...


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

Vale, una ronda más, invita la Sra. Rose. 



Rose de Saint Olaf dijo:


> Por cierto, a un foro de debate, cuando uno expone ideologías o creencias, se viene "llorado" de casa. El victimismo es ridículo. Y las salidas por la tangente victimista, ni le cuento.



Esto lo dice la _llorona_ oficial del Foro.



> Ariadna, la que con su alto sentido de la moralidad se dirige a mí como "basurilla" (sé que no es nada personal, así trata a quien tiene opiniones diferentes), ha hecho muy bien en darse por aludida sin que yo la nombrara en ningún momento. Pero ella sabe por qué. Porque ha hecho justamente eso que yo he señalado: virar. Pero ese no es el problema. El problema es defender una postura, insultar y despreciar la contraria. Virar 180º, y volver a hacer lo mismo. Eso está feo...muy feo. Y más en quien suele portar en una mano un fuste moral y una antorcha con las esencias de la rectitud en la otra....



Lo suyo sí es un _non stop_ de lloros.

Basurilla progretaria (sic). Un adjetivo generalista -y muy acertado-, usted también recurre a estereotipos generalistas, despectivos. Una de sus razones existenciales en este vertedero, es tratar -en vano- de mofarse de la Fe católica y de los católicos, aunque no sea consciente del ridículo tan espantoso que hace, lo intenta... Y nos deleita con sus lloros si existe una respuesta proporcional. ¿Acaso pretende que no exista esta respuesta? Mi tolerancia para con la estupidez laicista y anti-católica, es escasa, la combato con la _espada_. 

¿Usted se lee?, ¿lee su rabia y bilis?

Usted y sus delirios, usted se lo guisa y usted se lo come, se da auto-bombo y la razón, una y otra vez, instalada en un soporifero bucle de soberbia y estupidez. Si no desea que exista respuesta, evite buscar bulla, mire qué fácil. Antes de señalar la paja en mi ojo, limpie la viga en el suyo. Menudo personajillo, cuánto patetismo en un único ser...



> De hecho acaban por aburrir o expulsar de la conversación a cualquiera que pase por aquí. Son como una secta cerrada que no admite nada externo. Y aprueban el linchamiento y el insulto, miralos qué graciosos estos católicos de boquilla. Van dejando erial alrededor, menos su propio reducto retroalimentado, que acabará por secarse igual, ya lo verán. Este hilo lo han copado ustedes, de ahí el olor a rancia hostilidad que desprende y por lo que va muriendo sin remisión.



Y más lloros ... 

Pobre mujer, si se cree cada gansada que escribe. De ranciedad y hostilidad va a hablarnos una Charo _frentrepopulista/segundorepublicanista_, 
y de sectas -fanatismo y sectarismo- una podemita, una fiel creyente de los dogmas del progretariado. Usted sí que hiede a frentismo y naftalina. Qué modo de proyectar... 

Ahora va a resultar que cualquier progre-laicista con ínflulas se arroga el papel de decidir en qué consiste ser buenos católicos y en qué no, y lo hace desde una ignorancia manifesta, propia de la paletada de barrio. En algo sí acierta, nos reímos de usted, y lo hacemos con razones y énfasis, ¿cómo no vamos a reirnos?, ¿qué vamos a hacer sino?, ¿tomárnosla en serio? (Risas)



> Bueno, con su pan se coman el pastiche este indigerible que han dejado por hilo.



Eso lo dice doña Cloroformo: Zzzz, zzzz, zzzz, zzzz. Con usted y la Sra. MariaL en el hilo, lo extraño es que no haya habido una estampida general, vaya dos brasas. Usted y sus charo-sermones sí que son soporíferos. Déjese de parrafadas y _giliprogreheces _y ¡a fregar, señora! (Risas). 

¡Viva Cristo Rey!


Edito; errata.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Sep 2015)

Los conforeros que en este hilo se ponen de parte de la Iglesia Católica solemos ser por lo general bastante razonables en cualquier tipo de discusión. Es más, yo diría que más abiertos a sennalar o reconocer coincidencias puntuales con cualesquier ideología (yo, personalmente lo he hecho desde el anarquismo hasta por el nazismo por el otro extremo) pero aquí el cierre de filas se produce por la clarísima y evidente intención de dannar directamente a la Iglesia y a su cohesión.

Por tanto, independientemente de diferentes sensibilidades que podamos tener es normal que haya en este caso una unidad bastante compacta.


----------



## BGA (10 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Vale, una ronda más, invita la Sra. Rose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es usted una "enfant@ terrible"


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Sep 2015)

Algunos se creen que el "pon la otra mejilla" les da barra libre para abusar.





BGA dijo:


> Es usted una "enfant@ terrible"


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Es usted una "enfant@ terrible"



Qué va, se lo parece a usted. (Risas)



Bernaldo dijo:


> Algunos se creen que el "pon la otra mejilla" les da barra libre para abusar.



Pues ya se llevan algo aprendido. Ni un ataque a nuestra Fe sin respuesta: 









> "Sed vosotras como la valerosa Juana de Arco, la valiente Agustina de Aragón, y la invicta heroína de Castellfort, que supieron defender la causa de Dios, el honor de la Patria y la legitimidad de un Rey. ¡Jovenes Margaritas! Estad dispuestas a presentar vuestros pechos y vuestras frentes ante la revolución incendiaria y destructora que avanza a paso agigantado, para demoler con dinamita a la sociedad, y que nuestros gobernantes, siempre liberales, no quieren defender. Nosotros, cueste lo que cueste y valga lo que valga, católicos, patriotas, margaritas y requetés con radicalismo e intransigencia."



EL BANDIDO REALISTA: ¡Margaritas a luchar!


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (10 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> DE ECHO SI VEIS LOS PRIMEROS MENSAJES, BGA ELABORA LA ESTRATEGIA A SEGUIR POR LOS CATÓLICOS, PARA DEFENDER AL PAPA, LO DICE CLARISIMAMENTE Y LOS DEMÁS CONFIRMAN QUE ES BUENA ESTRATEGIA Y LA SIGUEN.



Me había perdido esta joya.

Jojojojo, nos ha pillado la estrategia, qué lince, oiga. En efecto, BGA es nuestro líder, seguimos fielmente sus dictámenes, él marca el camino...

Ah, pssss, se escribe de _hecho_, no de _echo_, gritando duele doblemente a los ojos, señora.

Un saludo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Un tema no tiene voluntad propia sino la que le dan aquellos que lo promueven. Yo no se si Ud es culpable o no de dicho descontrol pues cada cual es responsable de sus propios actos. Ud ha propuesto un tema y los demás han aportado lo suyo. Lo que sí se, es que si uno lanza una cerilla encendida en un pajar, lo lógico no es esperar que consecuentemente lluevan flores del cielo.



lo mejor es no preparar un pajar y colocar carteles que digan "Por favor, fumen y boten las colillas aquí"



Verto dijo:


> No se de que manera sostiene Ud que las situaciones son idénticas. Ni las situaciones, ni la época, ni las circunstancias son las mismas. Precisamente esa es la falacia del tema que hace muchas páginas hemos demostrado; que las situaciones, al ser completamente distintas, no se pueden comparar en términos de respuesta, aunque en ambos casos se haya respondido en función de un mismo criterio fundamental: la Fe Católica.
> 
> --------
> 
> ...



los únicos que están boca arriba son ustedes



Bernaldo dijo:


> la clarísima y evidente intención de dañar directamente a la Iglesia y a su cohesión.



que no cojones, que no seas brasero



BGA dijo:


> Es usted una "enfant@ terrible"



sólo está abusando. Ésta es una competición _open weight_, sin categorías de peso y a veces pasan estas cosas


----------



## BGA (10 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Me había perdido esta joya.
> 
> Jojojojo, nos ha pillado la estrategia, qué lince, oiga. En efecto, BGA es nuestro líder, seguimos fielmente sus dictámenes, él marca el camino...
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Es que cuando me enrosco uno de estos ni yo mismo me conozco... ienso:








Edito: el comentario de MariaL es menos "inocente" de lo que parece. y por tanto pongo en spoiler mi anterior respuesta:


----------



## Verto (10 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> lo mejor es no preparar un pajar y colocar carteles que digan "Por favor, fumen y boten las colillas aquí"



Pues ya sabe, aplíquese el cuento.



> los únicos que están boca arriba son ustedes



No tiene necesariamente que ser así. Yo me pego muchos costalazos, y en no pocas ocasiones quedo boca abajo, no se vaya Ud a pensar. La cuestión no es como esté uno si no la voluntad que se pone en como se quiere estar. 

Saludos


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Sep 2015)

Por qué no iba a ser sincero?





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> que no cojones, que no seas brasero


----------



## Skylar (10 Sep 2015)

En el hilo ha quedado de manifiesto que existe una gran ignorancia sobre que es ser un católico. Existen lugares comunes y malentendidos. Espero aclararlo con esta pequeña "catequesis":

¿Que es un católico? El que cree en esto:
_



Creo en Dios Padre Todopoderoso, creador del cielo y de la tierra. Creo en Jesucristo, su único Hijo, nuestro Señor, que fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo; nació de santa María Virgen; padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato; fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado; descendió a los infiernos; al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos; y subió a los cielos; está sentado a la derecha del Padre, y desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a los vivos y a los muertos. Creo en el Espíritu Santo, *la Santa Iglesia católica*, la Comunión de los Santos, el perdón de los pecados, la resurrección de la carne y la vida eterna. Amén.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Hay otra versión un poco más larga, detallada y moderna, del 381 mas o menos.



> Creo en un sólo Dios, Padre Todopoderoso, Creador del cielo y de la tierra, de todo lo visible y lo invisible.
> Creo en un solo Señor, Jesucristo, Hijo único de Dios, nacido del Padre antes de todos los siglos: Dios de Dios, Luz de Luz, Dios verdadero de Dios verdadero; engendrado, no creado, de la misma naturaleza del Padre por quien todo fue hecho, que por nosotros, los hombres, y por nuestra salvación bajó del cielo, y por obra del Espíritu Santo se encarnó de María, la Virgen, y se hizo hombre. Y por nuestra causa fue crucificado en tiempos de Poncio Pilato; padeció y fue sepultado, y resucitó al tercer día, según las Escrituras, y subió al cielo, y está sentado a la derecha del Padre; y de nuevo vendrá con gloria para juzgar a vivos y muertos, y su reino no tendrá fin.
> Creo en el Espíritu Santo, Señor y dador de vida, que procede del Padre y del Hijo, que con el Padre y el Hijo, recibe una misma adoración y gloria, y que habló por los profetas.
> *Creo en la Iglesia, que es Una, Santa, Católica y Apostólica*. Confieso que hay un solo Bautismo para el perdón de los pecados.
> ...



Se llama CREDO, no es una oración sino una declaración de fe y se proclama cada domingo en misa de forma comunitaria. Eso es lo común y lo demás es *DISCUTIBLE*. De tal forma que incluso sirve para:

_Iglesias de tradición occidental y vertientes del cristianismo, entre las cuales se incluyen el catolicismo, el ortodoxismo, el luteranismo, el anglicanismo, el presbiterianismo, el metodismo y el congregacionalismo._

Para los cristianos, católicos y *romanos* (lo ortodoxos también son católicos pero no romanos) el obispo de Roma aclara las dudas y propone pautas de actuación.

Saludos.


----------



## dick jones (11 Sep 2015)

Skylar dijo:


> En el hilo ha quedado de manifiesto que existe una gran ignorancia sobre que es ser un católico. Existen lugares comunes y malentendidos. Espero aclararlo con esta pequeña "catequesis":
> 
> ¿Que es un católico? El que cree en esto:
> _
> ...



_

No olvidemos a la iglesia catolica de la republica popular china. Catolicos pero no aceptantes de la máxima autoridad autoridad de la Santa Sede ¿Como se come? Con palillos, juar, juar.

Aclarame una duda si eres tan amable ¿Creer en la iglesia catolica incluye creer en la infalibilidad del Papa?

Y si es asi, ¿Por qué se formula con ese vaporoso creo en la iglesia catolica?_


----------



## MariaL. (11 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> No se de que manera sostiene Ud que las situaciones son idénticas. Ni las situaciones, ni la época, ni las circunstancias son las mismas. Precisamente esa es la falacia del tema que hace muchas páginas hemos demostrado; que las situaciones, al ser completamente distintas, no se pueden comparar en términos de respuesta, aunque en ambos casos se haya respondido en función de un mismo criterio fundamental: la Fe Católica.



Depende del punto de vista. Lo que tú dices no es válido para un católico, no depende de las circunstancias y si no pídele a Adriadna el link al catecismo donde dice que el bien y el mal, no se puede relativizar y que el fin no justifica los medios, que hacer algo mal hecho para conseguir un buen resultado, no es lícito.

No se puede ser católico y relativizar. Depende? No, para un católico no depende, está bien o mal y está hoy y mañana. Si salvarguardar tu cultura y todos esos rollos es el bien y dejar que extranjeros entren en masa es el mal, da igual el siglo XV que el XXI, para un católico

El problema, como ya he dicho antes, es que al católico le gusta estar en Misa y repicando, le gusta el relativismo y como no pueden asumirlo, pues negarían a Dios, acaban cayendo en relativizar sus creencias y dios existe y el depende, van de su mano, cayendo así en contradicciones absurdas

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 09:06 ----------




BGA dijo:


> Con todo, ¿qué espera que hagamos los que nos sentimos aludidos? Si defendemos, mal porque "son posturas -las de la Iglesia- de todo punto indefendibles" o si por el contrario atacamos delatando -ésta sí- una intención perversa tanto en el título del hilo como en los argumentos que pretenden justificarlo, mal también porque... "y tu más".



Lo que haría cualquier persona "normal"

Está de acuerdo con el autor, hay un contradicción? 
1) Afirma la contradicción
2) Señala a quien actuó mal, los Reyes Católicos o el actual Papa
3) Intenta justificar la contradicción (por razones históricas, éticas, ideológicas, etc)


Está en contra de la idea del autor, piensa que no hay una contradicción?
1) Niega la contradicción
2) Explica porque ambas actuaciones opuestas son en realidad la misma.

Esto lo han hecho un par de católicos que dio gusto leerlos. Lilith en Paris y no recuerdo el otro.

El resto lo que habéis hecho es lo de siempre, insultar a los demás, picaros, tratar todo lo que se dice de la Iglesia como si fuera un insulto personal a vosotros y todo lo que se dice de vosotros como si fuera un insulto a la Iglesia (como Pujol tapando su corrupción en que insultan a Cataluña), tergiversar, mentir, insultar, relativizar, hacer que no entendéis, etc para disimular y no tener que reconocer que no sabéis tratar un tema intelectualmente como adultos.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 09:21 ----------




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Vale, una ronda más, invita la Sra. Rose.
> Esto lo dice la _llorona_ oficial del Foro.
> Lo suyo sí es un _non stop_ de lloros.
> Basurilla progretaria
> ...



Sabes por qué no ha habido una estampada general?
Hay dos motivos.
1) La baja calidad intelectual de los católicos en este foro, por lo que cuando se trata algo de forma intelectual, entráis a trapo insultando, porque no sabéis hacer más. Y te lo digo por experiencia, yo no trato temas morales desde la emotividad y tras leerme, tú misma lo hiciste también, es tal el escándalo de ver que alguien puede tratar sin emotividad un tema moral y hablar de la relación aborto/economía/formación social a través de la historia, o del sexo o del matrimonio o ... lo que sea, que no podéis evitar los nervios e iros de la lengua, desde el insulto que cree ser estiloso tuyo o Bernaldo, metiéndose con la familia de alguien que no está en el foro para defenderse o.... todos, y te lo digo por experiencia.

Te recuerdo que tú has usado en este hilo contra mi, creyendo que es algo malísimo y deleznable que mi marido y yo usemos preservativos para evitar que si alguno tiene una relación extramatrimonial, se vea obligado a contarlo? Y además lo tergiversaste diciendo que yo le obligaba a ello. Algo que yo conté con naturalidad en tu boca, intentaste que fuera algo sucio. No se cae en esto, si no es porque uno está muy nervioso e intelectualmente incapaz de defender sus propuestas

2) La Martirologia es algo muy importante en la Iglesia.
Cuando mi hijo nació si quedaba con mi suegra sin nadie vigilando, le hice una amenaza, si alguna vez le hablaba a mi hijo de Jesús torturado y crucificado, antes de que tuviera la edad apropiada, no lo volvería a ver, podía hablarle del jesusito de mi vida, del Jesús que anduvo sobre las aguas, del que evitó que apedrearan a una fulana, hasta podía explicarle que era una fulana, pero no esa parte que tanto os gusta a los católicos, de gente magullada, sangrando, héroes patrios que a costa de muerte y sufrimiento adoráis.
Desde entonces, la martirología tiene una lista larga de imitadores de Jesús, que han disfrutado del cielo por una muerte agónica. Y los adoráis tambíen, no es raro que se pregunte por el hacer de un Santo y la respuesta sea su tremenda muerte como punto más importante de su vida.
Y por eso, tantos católicos acaban siendo mártires frustrados, nunca tendrán el valor de morir de su fe, pero pueden disfrutar echando imaginación al tema, vendiéndose como mártires en un foro de internet.

3) Además sois españoles, muy españoles, españolísimos... y que más le gusta a un español muy español, tras un vino y una tapa de jamón ibérico (ahora mejor el alimentado con castañas) ? pues darle a la lengua escandalizados. Por tanto, que mejor que estar en medio de lo que le escandaliza para luego poder decir que pobriños sois que os escandalizan y que mala es la gente, que escandaliza....

Ahí lo tienes, explicado porque no podéis vivir sin esto y porque lo provocais incluso cuando no se da

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 09:23 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Los conforeros que en este hilo se ponen de parte de la Iglesia Católica solemos ser por lo general bastante razonables en cualquier tipo de discusión. Es más, yo diría que más abiertos a sennalar o reconocer coincidencias puntuales con cualesquier ideología (yo, personalmente lo he hecho desde el anarquismo hasta por el nazismo por el otro extremo) pero aquí el cierre de filas se produce por la clarísima y evidente intención de dannar directamente a la Iglesia y a su cohesión.
> 
> Por tanto, independientemente de diferentes sensibilidades que podamos tener es normal que haya en este caso una unidad bastante compacta.



:XX::XX::XX::XX: Tengo risas para una semana. Le diré a mi marido lo que has dicho ahora sobre lo razonable que eras cuando le mentaste en el foro, sin venir a cuento cuando él nunca ha participado en él.
Siempre habla quien más tiene que callar.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 09:24 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Algunos se creen que el "pon la otra mejilla" les da barra libre para abusar.



O algunos se creen que por pertenecer a la religión de pon la otra mejilla, les da derecho a abusar, porque como llevaban 40 años abusando, no se han enterado aún que eso se acabó ....

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 09:31 ----------




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Me había perdido esta joya.
> 
> Jojojojo, nos ha pillado la estrategia, qué lince, oiga. En efecto, BGA es nuestro líder, seguimos fielmente sus dictámenes, él marca el camino...
> 
> ...



Ves lo dicho. Señalo que intentáis actuar con estrategia, como respuesta a vuestros lloros y tú lo conviertes en que yo creo que he pillado vuestra estrategia.

Es decir, yo uso el mensaje de BGA en una discusión intelectual para demostrar algo.
Y tú lo pretendes transformar en una conversación de marujas de barrio entre tú y yo.

Al mismo tiempo me llamas imbécil, al decir que yo HE PILLADO, cuando es algo que BGA escribió bien visible para que lo leyera todo el mundo

Luego cuando alguien te devuelve los ataques, lloras..... porque estos son tus ataques, mentiras sobre cosas que se hablaron (como decir que obligo a mi marido a algo,....) traídas sin venir a cuento, llamar solapadamente a alguien imbécil* Y LUEGO LLORIQUEAR COMO UNA CHIQUILLA DICIENDO QUE ATACAN A TU IGLESIA CUANDO TE LOS DEVUELVEN.*


----------



## BGA (11 Sep 2015)

MariaL



> niciado por BGA Ver Mensaje
> 
> Con todo, ¿qué espera que hagamos los que nos sentimos aludidos? Si defendemos, mal porque "son posturas -las de la Iglesia- de todo punto indefendibles" o si por el contrario atacamos delatando -ésta sí- una intención perversa tanto en el título del hilo como en los argumentos que pretenden justificarlo, mal también porque... "y tu más".
> 
> ...



Lo que haría una "persona normal":

1. Estoy de acuerdo con el enunciado del hilo. Fin de la cita o debate

2. No estoy de acuerdo con el enunciado del título. Fin de la cita o debate

a. Es una declaración cargada de intenciones por parte de un forero conocido y del que conocemos lo suficiente como para no poder suponer que se trate de una simple opinión o estoy de acuerdo porque la Iglesia bla, bla, bla,,, durante toda la historia. Fin de la cita o argumentación de posturas.

b.. Argumentos a favor o en contra de la declaración y si ésta afirma un hecho probado o culpa "preventivamente".

c. Contradicción: Son contradictorios dos hechos contrarios realizados bajo un mismo criterio. No son contradictorios dos hechos contrarios realizados bajo distinto criterio, a saber, político-social (expulsión) y humanitario de urgencia (acogida y protección).

Lo que hace una persona... Usted.

a. Buscar bronca.

b. golpear con su cara puños y paredes y gritar que los tiene controlados. La sangre es siempre la del enemigo... incluso de las paredes.

c. Si no entendiera la diferencia entre robar por vicio, o por avaricia o por necesidad, usted creería que todos los robos son iguales y por tanto, el rico, el vicioso o el necesitado serían para usted igual de culpables o igual de inocentes. Todo es relativo... Si defiende lo que cree, no vaya diciendo por ahí que es marxista (o mejor, siga haciéndolo). Déjelo en "inconcreta", dispersa o "relativamente despistada". No se esfuerce en entender la metáfora, aunque puedo asegurar que no son bellotas...

Fin de la cita.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (11 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Sabes por qué no ha habido una estampada general?
> Hay dos motivos.
> 1) La baja calidad intelectual de los católicos en este foro, por lo que cuando se trata algo de forma intelectual, entráis a trapo insultando, porque no sabéis hacer más. Y te lo digo por experiencia, yo no trato temas morales desde la emotividad y tras leerme, tú misma lo hiciste también, es tal el escándalo de ver que alguien puede tratar sin emotividad un tema moral y hablar de la relación aborto/economía/formación social a través de la historia, o del sexo o del matrimonio o ... lo que sea, que no podéis evitar los nervios e iros de la lengua, desde el insulto que cree ser estiloso tuyo o Bernaldo, metiéndose con la familia de alguien que no está en el foro para defenderse o.... todos, y te lo digo por experiencia.



Lo bueno de las opiniones es que todos tenemos una, señora. La suya vale lo que yo le diga que vale, no lo que usted cree que vale (hágame caso soy buena gente, no la voy a engañar). Una opinión totalmente prescindiblle, sometida a un examen no pasaría de deficiente.

Le recuerdo que -a lo que usted se dedica en este espacio-, eso de tratar de caricaturizar, ofender y despreciar en el _Interné_ todo aquello que se oponga a su opinión/dogmas y/o le cause aflicción y frustración -conducta básica/primaria- dice bien poco de usted y de la Sra, Rose ¿En qué mundo, si no es en éste absurdo universo paralelo, donde los enanos se crecen, podrían practicar su afición? Sucede que la realdad es tozuda, y no sigue los dictámenes y desvaríos de una Charo, presuntuosa y necia por igual.

Se halla usted tan ensimismada e instalada en su egolatría, que no alcanza a ver más allá de su ombligo. Proyecta sobre los demás todas y cada una de sus miserias, erigiéndose en víctima de lo que su propia estupidez causa (una conducta idéntica a la Sra. Rose, son ustedes clones). Es lo que tiene ir por el Foro como usted va, que se encuentra usuarios católicos que le dan sopa con ondas y la ponen en su sitio, dejándola en evidencia una y otra vez. Ante eso, como a la otra Charo partícipe en el hilo, solo le queda el recurso del pataleo y los lloros: se recoge lo que se siembra, y usted siembra mucho y mal, ¿qué espera, que toleremos sus desbarres?

Respecto a Bernaldo y su marido; no lo traiga usted a este Foro (ejemplo; esa supuesta apuesta respecto a no sé qué conducta de algunos usuarios) y estará a salvo de nuestras opiniones. Y sí, señora, aunque fue un comentario desafortunado de Bernaldo, no le faltó razón, aguantarla a usted... En fin, a buen entendedor....

Por no saber, como bien ha dicho Verto, no sabemos si es usted un señor con bigote; el marido. Así que déjese de lloros y giliprogreheces, que esto ya supera mi umbral de tolerancia hacia el patetismo.

Su indigencia moral apesta, así como su jactancia intelectual (progre ejerciendo de progre, nihil novum sub sole, no se crea especial) causa la hilaridad general. Lo dicho, lo que usted opine respecto a usted misma y las capacidades que se auto-concede, es algo tan ficticio como que yo me creyese una princesita Disney. 



> Te recuerdo que tú has usado en este hilo contra mi, creyendo que es algo malísimo y deleznable que mi marido y yo usemos preservativos para evitar que si alguno tiene una relación extramatrimonial, se vea obligado a contarlo? Y además lo tergiversaste diciendo que yo le obligaba a ello. Algo que yo conté con naturalidad en tu boca, intentaste que fuera algo sucio. No se cae en esto, si no es porque uno está muy nervioso e intelectualmente incapaz de defender sus propuestas



No, no fue en este hilo, fue el anterior hilo en el que nos honró con su presencia. Y sí, lo traje a ese hilo, como usted trajo opiniones mías de otros hilos, con las que trató de reafirmar su posición a falta de otros recursos. Y sí, me reafirmo; eso de imponerse mutuamente el uso del preservativo, basando esta imposición en la desconfianza mútua, me resulta patético en un matrimonio. No sé, llámeme rarita, pero lo considero un síntoma de un matrimonio enfermo, donde no hay confianza hay mentira. Puede adornar esta evidencia como le dé la real gana.

Dicho esto, deje usted de traer historietas suyas y de su marido a este Foro y no lo sacaremos a la palestra, mire qué fácil resulta evitarlo.

Me canso, señora, de leer su _chillíos _y memeces, así que a lo demás se responde usted sola, si eso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Trastu (11 Sep 2015)

Con lo que ha sido la Iglesia Católica, no se entiende que ahora promueva acoger familias de islamistas que han apoyado matanzas de cris tianos católicos en Siria, y también matanzas de chíies, kurdos y yazidíes, a estos últimos los esclavizan y tratan como el ganado. No se está pidiendo acoger sirios cristianos, no. Se está pidiendo acoger filoterroristas y ser de este modo cómplices del genocidio de los kurdos y los yazidíes, ¿ahora la Iglesia va a ser cómplice de un genocidio? En el genocidio de los judíos la Iglesia mayormente se lavó las manos y en casos extremos ayudó a judíos perseguidos. Ahora, no. Ahora de lo que se trata es de colaborar con el genocidio programado en Turquía de kurdos y yazidíes. Es increíble, lo bajo que se puede caer. Acoger filoterroristas que si logran el poder directamente harán desaparecer a toda esa gente ¿por qué la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa no apoya el genocidio de los kurdos? También son cristianos, digo yo. Me temo que algunos en la cúpula de Roma se han vendido a los poderes más sanguinarios y criminales del mundo, el ISIS y todos sus colegas que son un huevo.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (11 Sep 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Aclarame una duda si eres tan amable ¿Creer en la iglesia catolica incluye creer en la infalibilidad del Papa?



Hola, ya se ha explicado en otras ocasiones.

No, lo que verdaderamente posee infalibiidad es la Doctrina: Dogma y Moral. Ni siquiera el Papa puede contrariarla, por lo tanto, su infalibilidad en estos temas es tal, porque la Doctrina lo es. Su función es preservarla.

Para todos lo demás, sus opinones no poseen más infalibilidad que las mías (otra cosa es autoridad, que sí posee, obvio). Vamos, Dios no lo ha dotado de superpoderes que hacen sus opiniones infalibles; perfectamente puedo contrariar sus opiniones y seguir siendo una buena católica. Un Papa puede errar y pecar como cualquier otra persona. 

Lo que sí deseo resaltar es su autoridad, su papel de guía, de ahí que sea tan importante evitar caer en el error, puede arrastar a la Iglesia con él. Ejemplos de Papas santos, buenos, regulares y malos, hay en la Historia. Así que, recemos por sus aciertos, porque de estos depende el rumbo de la Iglesia.

Resumiendo, autoridad sí, infalibilidad, excepto en asuntos de Dogma y Moral, no.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gorguera (11 Sep 2015)

Ariadna, cuanto te he preguntado anteriormente sobre la posibilidad de que el papa se equivoque, has respondido si, pero has saltado muy rápidamente a hablar sobre la importancia de la fe católica en la construcción, como en un intento de apartarte de la cuestión que debatimos, sobre si el papa puede estar pronunciando cosas que van contra el bien de nuestra nación, cosa que ya he señalado yo. 

El Vaticano, vuelvo a decir, no siempre ha buscado el bien para España. Ya no es cuestión de infalibilidad, pero si su autoridad le permite dictar sentencia sobre lo que los fieles deberían hacer respecto a cuestiones tan serias como la invasión, estamos ante una indefensión clara, empañada por el hecho de que es lacabeza de la Iglesia católica y criticar su postura es buscarte "un problema" o aparecer como "un hereje" o partidario de un "cisma".

Si un día el papa se vuelve esquizofrénico, o este es tentado o influenciado por fuerzas externas, está claro que sus palabras valen poco.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (11 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Ariadna, cuanto te he preguntado anteriormente sobre la posibilidad de que el papa se equivoque, has respondido si, pero has saltado muy rápidamente a hablar sobre la importancia de la fe católica en la construcción, como en un intento de apartarte de la cuestión que debatimos, sobre si el papa puede estar pronunciando cosas que van contra el bien de nuestra nación, cosa que ya he señalado yo.



Hola. 

Sí, sea inconscientemente -por buenismo/moda-, en mi opinión se equivoca. Esto no implica que esté actuando contra la doctrina católica, éste es un asunto sujeto a interpretaciones, no es un dogma -no todo es blanco o negro-, ni que busque el mal de España. Busca un bien, que la búsqueda de este bien (Caridad), pueda conllevar consecuenias negativas para España, sí. Acúsalo de imprudente si eso, no de buscar nuestro mal.

Sucede que, la soberanía de España y las demás colonias europeas, quicir estados soberanos, no radica en el Vaticano. Si estos cumpliense sus funciones -defender el bien de sus naciones-, si no hiciesen dejadez de éstas, no existiría tal invasión. Así que el Papa no pronuncia nada que vaya intencionadamente contra nuestro bien, no es la causa directa de la invasión que padecemos, de ahí que me cueste entender ciertos ataques. 

El Papa también clama contra el aborto, el matrimonio homosexual, el divorcio, etc, estérilmente ¿dónde está la diferencia? Ah, que en esta ocasión -a diferencia de la norma- como los capataces, el poder político, decide escuchar y usar su clamor en beneficio de sus propios intereses, el malo de la peli es el Papa, ¿qué se supone que debe decir el Papa, negarse a auxilar a los refugiados? 

Mira, yo hubiese sido partidaria de una intervención en Siria, tanto militar como humanitaria, un _Plan Marshall_, que evitase este éxodo, pero me temo que los capataces no están por la labor, así que solo cabe ceñirse a su hoja de ruta, de nada sirve obviar esta realidad; éste es el escenario -el que los capataces imponen, no el Papa-, en el que se deben hallar soluciones a este dramático éxodo.

En este escenario, que no es el idóneo, mi opinión ya la he dado; una criba según sean cristianos o musulmanes, lo escribo sin ningún complejo, que los países de tradición cristiana se ocupen de dar refugio a unos y los países musulmanes de los suyos. Como he dicho, no peco de buenismo suicida: este texto lo explica bastante bien:

_Soy pesimista, creo que estamos ante la repetición de lo ocurrido en 376 con el Imperio Romano; mucho me temo que los europeos están dándole la bienvenida a sus futuros conquistadores y destructores. En una imprudencia terrible que algunos "líderes" como Jorge Mario Bergoglio se aprestan a aprovechar el momento para gozar del favor de las masas mostrando su humanitarismo, cuando les ha valido un cacahuete la persecución a los cristianos sirios e iraquíes, pero ahora se apuran por recibir musulmanes con los brazos abiertos, mientras las cortes árabes se frotan las manos ante la próxima caída de Europa.

No me cabe duda, estamos viendo el inicio del fin de nuestra Civilización Occidental: y así tiene que ser, ha traicionado sus raíces, ha traicionado a su fe, se ha dejado dormir por la utopía de la Democracia que ha producido a los peores líderes que jamás se han visto: Obama, Cameron, los Clinton, Hollande, Zapatero, Rajoy, Merkel, etc. corruptos y demagógicos, que tal vez confían en las recompensas prometidas por sus patrones en Dubai y Riyad, los Progresistas están dispuestos a abrazar a los musulmanes como muestra de la globalización y el multiculturalismo y la tolerancia, mientras justifican las matanzas que hace el terrorismo islámico como una rebelión antiimperialista.

¡Pobres ilusos! Serán los primeros en ser ejecutados. Temo ser como Lacoonte o Casandra, los profetas que advirtieron a los Troyanos sobre el peligro del caballo de madera y que no fueron escuchados, pero creo que Abú Bakr II, quien está fundando un nuevo imperio islámico, logrará lo que sus antecesores Mohamhed II, quien conquistó Constantinopla, Solimán el Magnífico y Mohamhed IV no hicieron: tomará Roma de aquí a unos pocos años, y la Historia de la humanidad, tras vivir un enorme y terrible cataclismo, entrará en una nueva etapa.
_
Texto completo aquí: EL MUNDO SEGUN YORCH: LA CRISIS DE LOS REFUGIADOS

Nota personal: el autor se confunde cuando afirma que la imagen del niño muerto en la playa fue manipulada, de buena fe, pero se confunde. Por lo demás, basicamente, excepto matices, más de forma que de fondo, estoy de acuerdo. Me parece un muy buen texto.



> El Vaticano, vuelvo a decir, no siempre ha buscado el bien para España. Ya no es cuestión de infalibilidad, pero si su autoridad le permite dictar sentencia sobre lo que los fieles deberían hacer respecto a cuestiones tan serias como la invasión, estamos ante una indefensión clara, empañada por el hecho de que es lacabeza de la Iglesia católica y criticar su postura es buscarte "un problema" o aparecer como "un hereje" o partidario de un "cisma".
> 
> Si un día el papa se vuelve esquizofrénico, o este es tentado o influenciado por fuerzas externas, está claro que sus palabras valen poco.



Señala en la dirección correcta, hoy la Iglesia pinta bien poco en las decisiones de los países/UE, más bien son decisiones anticristianas, contrarias a Ella, ¿quién debe buscar el bien de España? Ésta es la pregunta correcta que se debe formular.

Y no, no siempre han coincidido los intereses, y aún así España fue espada de Roma, le debe su grandeza a nuestra Fe, y si en el pasado le hubo que dar un toque, se le dio, pero no a la Fe católica, no a la Iglesia como Institución, sino asuntos terrenales y temporales. Fue la Fe católica, su defensa, la que dictó nuestras políticas, no quienes habitaron el Vaticano.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 15:05 ----------

Añado; no alimentemos al payaso de Da Grappla, no cesa en su empeño de defecar hilos contra nuestra Fe, el último lleva este título:_ Luego dicen que los católicos no son antijudíos_. Aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-dicen-que-catolicos-no-son-anti-judios.html

A ver si hay suerte y se lleva a las Charos de aquí; lana con lana, ellos, y seda con seda, nosotros. Busca nuestra atención, el éxito de sus _escatológicos_ hilos a costa de nuetras intervenciones, ésta es su motivación, sin nosotros no es nadie, demostrémoselo, pues.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Gorguera (11 Sep 2015)

Esto se resume en que un papa que clama proclamas indigenistas, y apoya la invasión y marronización de Europa se está calificando como traidor a nuestra nación, continente y civilización. Y aquí no vale el decir "bueno, si tuvieramos buenos dirigentes no pasaría nada", como en un intento de quitarle responsabilidad al papa y ponerlo en una especie de "minoría de edad" como portavoz líder de la Iglesia católica. Y esto es peligroso, porque además su voz u opinión tiene cierta autoridad, al menos psicológica sobre la mente del conjunto de católicos del mundo.

Es una traición, además de irresponsabilidad el que desde su puesto, en afán de "defender la doctrina de la Iglesia" o no querer buscarse problemas con élites que están por encima suya sea capaz de apoyar nuestro exterminio.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (11 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Esto se resume en que un papa que clama proclamas indigenistas, y apoya la invasión y marronización de Europa se está calificando como traidor a nuestra nación, continente y civilización. Y aquí no vale el decir "bueno, si tuvieramos buenos dirigentes no pasaría nada", como en un intento de quitarle responsabilidad al papa y ponerlo en una especie de "minoría de edad" como portavoz líder de la Iglesia católica. Y esto es peligroso, porque además su voz u opinión tiene cierta autoridad, al menos psicológica sobre la mente del conjunto de católicos del mundo.
> 
> Es una traición, además de irresponsabilidad el que desde su puesto, en afán de "defender la doctrina de la Iglesia" o no querer buscarse problemas con élites que están por encima suya sea capaz de apoyar nuestro exterminio.



Ah, sí, el Papa es "traidor" a esa Europa liberal, decadente, vieja, secularizada, ufana, laicista, hedonista, anti-cristiana, globalista, relativista, capitalista, sin raíces, débil... que vota en masa a Partidos progres y multiculturales (tanto progres de derechas como de izquierda), que se jacta de ir conra la Ley de Dios -y se recrea en su soberbia-, de haber dado la espalda a Cristo, de haberlo expulsado de la vida pública...

¿Quién traicionó a quién? Pero la "traidora" es Roma, claro que sí guapísimo... A ver si aprendemos a ser adultos y asumir responsabilidades, las consecuencias de nuestros actos, en vez de dedicarnos a ir llorando por las esquinas culpando a los demás de lo que nosotros hemos sembrado/causado. Europa no necesita que la suiciden, se suicida ella sola, divinamente...

De nuevo: Fue la Iglesia la garante de la identidad de Occidente, fue la Fe católica la que preservó su identidad, sin Ella... Lo repito; se recoge lo que se siembra, cada Pueblo elige su destino, así que menos lloros. Hoy, desgraciadamente, la Iglesia pinta menos que la decisión de un pavo en la cena de Nochebuena. Aún así se la acusa de todos nuestros males. En fin...

Venga, un saludo.


Edito; errata.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Sep 2015)

Este papa es de los malos

---------- Post added 11-sep-2015 at 14:39 ----------




Trastu dijo:


> Con lo que ha sido la Iglesia Católica, no se entiende que ahora promueva acoger familias de islamistas que han apoyado matanzas de cris tianos católicos en Siria, y también matanzas de chíies, kurdos y yazidíes, a estos últimos los esclavizan y tratan como el ganado. No se está pidiendo acoger sirios cristianos, no. Se está pidiendo acoger filoterroristas y ser de este modo cómplices del genocidio de los kurdos y los yazidíes, ¿ahora la Iglesia va a ser cómplice de un genocidio? En el genocidio de los judíos la Iglesia mayormente se lavó las manos y en casos extremos ayudó a judíos perseguidos. Ahora, no. Ahora de lo que se trata es de colaborar con el genocidio programado en Turquía de kurdos y yazidíes. Es increíble, lo bajo que se puede caer. Acoger filoterroristas que si logran el poder directamente harán desaparecer a toda esa gente ¿por qué la Iglesia Ortodoxa Rusa no apoya el genocidio de los kurdos? También son cristianos, digo yo. Me temo que algunos en la cúpula de Roma se han vendido a los poderes más sanguinarios y criminales del mundo, el ISIS y todos sus colegas que son un huevo.



me resulta muy incómodo pensar eso. Dada la tradición católica del socorro al perseguido me imagino que es puro buenismo, sin más implicaciones.

Quiero pensar así.


----------



## Skylar (11 Sep 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> No olvidemos a la iglesia catolica de la republica popular china. Catolicos pero no aceptantes de la máxima autoridad autoridad de la Santa Sede ¿Como se come? Con palillos, juar, juar.
> 
> Aclarame una duda si eres tan amable ¿Creer en la iglesia catolica incluye creer en la infalibilidad del Papa?
> 
> ...



Le agradecería al menos un enlace sobre la cuestión de los católicos chinos. He buscado en google sobre el asunto y no encuentro nada.

Sobre la segunda pregunta: sin duda. Lo que pasa es que hay un mito generalizada sobre el asunto de la infabilidad. Un Papa como hombre, puede pecar y por lo tanto condenarse. Ejemplo de Papas poco ejemplares hay alguno del Renacimiento. Incluso su santidad Francisco si habla entre amigos y dice alguna opinión personal sobre arte, ciencia, política no significa que sea irrebatible. ¡¡¡ Cómo puede serlo si es del San Lorenzo de Almagro y el mejor equipo del mundo el Real Betis Balompie¡¡¡...)

Evidentemente la infabilidad es sobre temas teológicos. Se ha pronunciado muy pocas veces y es sobre dogmas como la Inmaculada Concepción o la Asunción de María.

El asunto de acoger en cada parroquia una familia de sirios no es un asunto de infabilidad. Está relacionado con el poder temporal del Papa. Es jefe de un Estado que tiene convenios (concordatos) con ortros Estados. Es la diferencia entre legitimidad y legalidad. 


Y de vaporoso nada. Son palabras directas de Jesús a Pedro:

Mat 16:19 
*
Y a ti te daré las llaves del reino de los cielos; y todo lo que atares en la tierra será atado en los cielos; y todo lo que desatares en la tierra será desatado en los cielos. *


----------



## Gorguera (11 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Ah, sí, el Papa es "traidor" a esa Europa liberal, decadente, vieja, secularizada, ufana, laicista, hedonista, anti-cristiana, globalista, relativista, capitalista, sin raíces, débil... que vota en masa a Partidos progres y multiculturales (tanto progres de derechas como de izquierda), que se jacta de ir conra la Ley de Dios -y se recrea en su soberbia-, de haber dado la espalda a Cristo, de haberlo expulsado de la vida pública...
> 
> ¿Quién traicionó a quién? Pero la "traidora" es Roma, claro que sí guapísimo... A ver si aprendemos a ser adultos y asumir responsabilidades, las consecuencias de nuestros actos, en vez de dedicarnos a ir llorando por las esquinas culpando a los demás de lo que nosotros hemos sembrado/causado. Europa no necesita que la suiciden, se suicida ella sola, divinamente...
> 
> ...



El papa es un traidor contra la existencia en sí de Europa, al estar apoyando la limpieza étnica de sus habitantes. Ni cristianismo, ni castellano, ni latín, ni derecho romano, ni tecnología, ni civilización occidental: si exterminas a los habitantes de este continente (y nuestro país) ya puedes ponerle todos los rosarios que quieras y darles librillos santillana de repaso de castellano: Europa y España ya no existe en ese distópico caso.

Y sí, no hace falta que lo recalques. Estas situaciones son perfectas para que esa pestilencia típica del rencor judaico o marrano aproveche para tener una nueva excusa con la que cargar contra el catolicismo. Pero aquí lo que comento es otra cosa, sobre la posibilidad de que el papa se equivoque como ser humano y apoye cuestiones que suponen un riesgo para nuestra existencia.

Aqui nadie dice que la culpa principalmente sea de la Iglesia, sabemos de sobra que la culpa es de los políticos, pero que Sinagoglio no se dedique a echar más leña al fuego, llamando a que acojamos a los invasores, y a besarle el culo a los narizotas.


----------



## MariaL. (12 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Lo que haría una "persona normal":
> 
> 1. Estoy de acuerdo con el enunciado del hilo. Fin de la cita o debate
> 
> ...



1) Pero es que no es sólo ese forero, es que presumís la intencionadamente universal de todo forero que entra aquí a decir algo y tratáis a todos igual negándoos a tratar el tema con cualquiera. 
2) Los hechos están probados. Hubo en esa época una expulsión de no católicos y hoy hay un recibimiento de brazos abiertos e incluso llamada (decir nosotros cristianos os vamos a ayudar a tope es llamar a que vengan) a que vengan más. Estos son los hechos, ahora lo que se pide es una discusión en que unos creen que hay una contradicción y otros creen que no, cada uno DEBERÍA exponer sus posturas.

En lugar de esto, nos encontramos con gente que expone posturas y a las que se le insultan desde el bando católico.
Y A UN CATÓLICO TU, PLANEANDO UNA ESTRATEGIA EN QUE DICES, A LOS DEMÁS CATÓLICOS, QUE EN LUGAR DE CONVERSAR Y EXPONER CRITERIOS, ATAQUEN...... EL RESULTADO ES EL QUE ES, LUEGO LLORÁIS.




> c. Contradicción: Son contradictorios dos hechos contrarios realizados bajo un mismo criterio. No son contradictorios dos hechos contrarios realizados bajo distinto criterio, a saber, político-social (expulsión) y humanitario de urgencia (acogida y protección).



Pero hablas de religión, no puedes relativizar. En la religión católico lo que está bien está bien y lo que está mal está mal, no puede estar bien aquí y mal allá..... y una de dos, os hacéis pasar por católicos practicantes y no lo sois (todos los católicos de boquilla relativizan por eso abortan, etc) o estáis siguiendo la estrategia que tú has marcado: atacar, a tope, sin sentido, no razonar, sólo atacar, tirar palante.



> Lo que hace una persona... Usted.



Yo nunca me contradigo, la prueba es que jamás me han sacado una contradicción, mostrándola. Me han criticado que escribo mucho, la gente que no entiende el uso de emoticones y vive en su aldea por tanto es incapaz de entender que otra gente hace cosas diferentes, etc me critican mucho las formas, también se me critica que trate temas morales sin emotividad, que hable del aborto desde la economía, etc 
Pero nunca nadie me dijo mira, aquí dices esto y aquí lo contrario.... Se me acusa de tener contradicciones pero no las traen.
También me acusan de tener gatos, estar gorda, incontinencia urinaria, obligar a mi marido a usar preservativo......



> a. Buscar bronca.



Yo no busco bronca, yo soy como soy, si eso te enfada y te cabreas, yo tengo enfrente a alguien cabreado, pero te cabreas tú, porque uso emoticones, porque no te gusta mi forma de escribir, porque serás de clase pija y te molesta mi lenguaje obrero.....pues ya que no puedo divertirme (se supone que aquí venimos todos a eso) en una discusión formal e intelectual, sigo la conversación intentando divertirme
TU BUSCAS BRONCA, SI NO PORQUE HAS INSTANDO A TUS COMPAÑEROS EN EL MENSAJE EN QUE ELABORAS ESTRATEGIAS A NO CONVERSAR RACIONALMENTE, A NO DAR ARGUMENTOS A NO LLEVAR UNA CONVERSACIÓN DECENTE, Y EN LUGAR DE TODO ESO QUE ES LO QUE DEBERÍA SER PARA ENSEÑAR A LOS JOVENES QUE LEEN, COMO SE DISCUTE, LES DICES QUE ATAQUEN, ATAQUEN, ATAQUEN.... Y NO ME VENGAS CON QUE YO NO FUI, QUE TE BUSCO EL MENSAJE, SÉ MÁS O MENOS EN QUE PÁGINA ESTÁ.



> b. golpear con su cara puños y paredes y gritar que los tiene controlados. La sangre es siempre la del enemigo... incluso de las paredes.



Yo no soy de la religión de poner la otra mejilla. Yo soy de la religión de trata a los demás como te traten a ti. No hago más que aquello que me hacéis. No se puede insultar a tu marido para intentar dañarte a ti (Bernaldo) llamarte de todo, porque no te gusta como trato el tema del aborto (Adriadna) perseguir a alguien yendo hasta a foros que no usas para simplemente escribir una chorrada insultando a una forera (annamaría) insultar sutilmente desde una moral superior (BGA) y decidir que el otro lo que tiene que hacer es callar y tragar o devolver el insulto. NO. Yo tengo personalidad propia e insultar a mi no me divierte, por lo tanto hago cosas divertidas, como por ejemplo en este hilo, hubo ciertas cosas que me hizo gracia, las comenté con otras personas e hicimos una apuesta a raiz, de que comenté que erais muy previsibles, muy ingénuos y salieron tres apuestas, que yo tengo que lograr. Qué implica esto? Que no os respeto? Cierto, pero como puedo respetaros si sólo he recibido insultos en este foro de vosotros?

Tú crees que yo tengo en todo caso que devolveros insultos, pero la vida real no es así. Si tu pegas a alguien, no tiene porque devolverte otro bofetón, igual te raja. Pero luego no puedes llorar, por qué pegaste?



> c. Si no entendiera la diferencia entre robar por vicio, o por avaricia o por necesidad, usted creería que todos los robos son iguales y por tanto, el rico, el vicioso o el necesitado serían para usted igual de culpables o igual de inocentes. Todo es relativo... Si defiende lo que cree, no vaya diciendo por ahí que es marxista (o mejor, siga haciéndolo). Déjelo en "inconcreta", dispersa o "relativamente despistada". No se esfuerce en entender la metáfora, aunque puedo asegurar que no son bellotas...



En el catolicismo robar está mal. Robar para hacer un bien, sigue estando mal. De hecho robar para comer, también hay que confesarlo
NO PUEDES RELATIVIZAR EL ROBO, EL ROBO PARA TI ESTÁ MAL.

EL ROBO PARA TI TIENES QUE SER EL MISMO. Otra cosa es que tu obligación es ayudar a que no se robe, por tanto al que roba para comer debes darle comida para que no peque.

Para mi es al revés, yo soy relativista, para mi robar no está bien ni mal, depende... y decidiré en cada situación. Pero tú no puedes hacer lo mismo.
Eso es estar en Misa y repicando. Insultais, sí, insultáis a la gente cuando habláis del relativismo y luego en cambio relativizáis hasta el punto que te falta un pelo para decir que robar puede estar bien si es por necesidad.....
El marxismo y el relativismo se pueden casar y ya he invitado a varios foreros, ahora te invito a ti, a abrir un hilo en el foro correspondiente sobre el tema, porque será algo muyyyyy largo y hay que ir despacito, donde me comprometo a explicarlo. Curiosamente, nadie quiere entenderlo, por qué será?

De verdad, no sabes hacer metáforas y lo he demostrado, porque tres veces te he pedido que expliques tres metáforas distintas que te has inventado y jamás has explicado una.............

---------- Post added 12-sep-2015 at 06:58 ----------




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Lo bueno de las opiniones es que todos tenemos una, señora. La suya vale lo que yo le diga que vale, no lo que usted cree que vale (hágame caso soy buena gente, no la voy a engañar). Una opinión totalmente prescindiblle, sometida a un examen no pasaría de deficiente.
> 
> Le recuerdo que -a lo que usted se dedica en este espacio-, eso de tratar de caricaturizar, ofender y despreciar en el _Interné_ todo aquello que se oponga a su opinión/dogmas y/o le cause aflicción y frustración -conducta básica/primaria- dice bien poco de usted y de la Sra, Rose ¿En qué mundo, si no es en éste absurdo universo paralelo, donde los enanos se crecen, podrían practicar su afición? Sucede que la realdad es tozuda, y no sigue los dictámenes y desvaríos de una Charo, presuntuosa y necia por igual.
> 
> ...



Las niñas malcriadas le dicen a su mamá que tiene que llevarlas al parque porque lo quieren ellas.
Y se enfadan con mami cuando esta les dice las cosas que no quieren oir.
También le dicen a la mamá que no le volverá a hablar y duran 5 minutos, luego ponen una excusa para tardar tan poco.
Y también se cansan y vuelven a por más 
:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Sep 2015)

El hilo es delirante. Ya apareció un fulano que acusa al Papa de culpable en el genocidio de kurdos, yazidíes, etc. Grappla le echa la culpa de una hipotética invasión, Gorguera de acabar con Europa, el renegau de Priede no calla con echarle la culpa de la persecución a los cristianos porque, será simple? no acusa abiertamente a Israel. El Papa bastante se la jugó reconociendo hace poco al Estado Palestino... hasta un nuevo Sanedrín que se han sacado de la manga le quieren hacer un juicio por el hecho.

Y así todo un recital interminapla de anticatólicos furibundos, producto de la disidencia de Europa y de Espanna de su Fe, especialmente en las últimas décadas.

El Papa es culpable de no tener superpoderes para evitar todas esas cosas, porque claro. Y como no los tiene... pues es culpable, aunque nunca los gobernantes le hagan ni caso (que nadie me diga que en esto los gobiernos lo hacen porque lo dice el Papa porque todo reloj averiado también coincide en sus tiempos con la hora real al menos dos veces al día).

Y, claro, respecto al tema del hilo... las acusaciones vienen de tipos que mientras ven una invasión, que yo sepa, no han tomado las armas para defenderse. O me equivoco? Don Quijote andaría equivocado viento gigantes pero, conno, al menos fue coherente al lanzarse contra ellos, pues es lo que él veía.

Pero ver mariconcetas histéricas hablando de invasión sin estar entregados a las armas al tiempo que llaman hipócrita y traidor al Papa de Roma... es para "premio".





Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Ah, sí, el Papa es "traidor" a esa Europa liberal, decadente, vieja, secularizada, ufana, laicista, hedonista, anti-cristiana, globalista, relativista, capitalista, sin raíces, débil... que vota en masa a Partidos progres y multiculturales (tanto progres de derechas como de izquierda), que se jacta de ir conra la Ley de Dios -y se recrea en su soberbia-, de haber dado la espalda a Cristo, de haberlo expulsado de la vida pública...
> 
> ¿Quién traicionó a quién? Pero la "traidora" es Roma, claro que sí guapísimo... A ver si aprendemos a ser adultos y asumir responsabilidades, las consecuencias de nuestros actos, en vez de dedicarnos a ir llorando por las esquinas culpando a los demás de lo que nosotros hemos sembrado/causado. Europa no necesita que la suiciden, se suicida ella sola, divinamente...
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramiro garcia (12 Sep 2015)

Hagamos el bien a todos, pero especialmente a nuestros hermanos en la fe


----------



## Verto (12 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El hilo es delirante. Ya apareció un fulano que acusa al Papa de culpable en el genocidio de kurdos, yazidíes, etc. Grappla le echa la culpa de una hipotética invasión, Gorguera de acabar con Europa, el renegau de Priede no calla con echarle la culpa de la persecución a los cristianos porque, será simple? no acusa abiertamente a Israel. El Papa bastante se la jugó reconociendo hace poco al Estado Palestino... hasta un nuevo Sanedrín que se han sacado de la manga le quieren hacer un juicio por el hecho.
> 
> Y así todo un recital interminapla de anticatólicos furibundos, producto de la disidencia de Europa y de Espanna de su Fe, especialmente en las últimas décadas.
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta el origen de Europa, habría que ver si los invasores son estos que vienen huyendo hoy de la guerra o los que ayer y hoy marchan contra la catolicidad y han promovido todas esas guerras.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Sep 2015)

Tampoco, no entraron militarmente ni por la fuerza. La disidencia de la Fe Católica de toda esta gente, salvo el caso de Grappla que si vino de fuera, surge de un espíritu y corazón dannados tras siglos de trabajo de zapa.

Unos se contaminaron con Marx, otros con Nietzsche, etc, etc... Pero no, no se trata de ninguna invasión sino de una inversión.



Verto dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta el origen de Europa, habría que ver si los invasores son estos que vienen huyendo hoy de la guerra o los que ayer y hoy marchan contra la catolicidad y han promovido todas esas guerras.


----------



## BGA (12 Sep 2015)

MariaL



> Iniciado por BGA Ver Mensaje
> 
> Lo que haría una "persona normal":
> 
> ...



48 páginas... tratando de evitar el tema con cualquiera... una marxista hablando del efecto llamada... No me extraña -nada, nada- que usted crea que no se contradice.

En el punto 2 está usted espléndida... Entrar en bucle es malo para la salud mental, créame. 



> Pero hablas de religión, no puedes relativizar. En la religión católico lo que está bien está bien y lo que está mal está mal, no puede estar bien aquí y mal allá..... y una de dos, os hacéis pasar por católicos practicantes y no lo sois (todos los católicos de boquilla relativizan por eso abortan, etc) o estáis siguiendo la estrategia que tú has marcado: atacar, a tope, sin sentido, no razonar, sólo atacar, tirar palante.



No. Estamos hablando de un discurso del máximo representante de los católicos que intenta suscitar una respuesta humanitaria a católicos y no católicos. Por tanto, no estamos hablando de religión sino de la aplicación del mandato caritativo de la religión y (léalo con pausa a ver si lo entiende) del humanitarismo universal al margen de religiones concretas.



> Yo nunca me contradigo, la prueba es que jamás me han sacado una contradicción, mostrándola. Me han criticado que escribo mucho, la gente que no entiende el uso de emoticones y vive en su aldea por tanto es incapaz de entender que otra gente hace cosas diferentes, etc me critican mucho las formas, también se me critica que trate temas morales sin emotividad, que hable del aborto desde la economía, etc
> Pero nunca nadie me dijo mira, aquí dices esto y aquí lo contrario.... Se me acusa de tener contradicciones pero no las traen.
> También me acusan de tener gatos, estar gorda, incontinencia urinaria, obligar a mi marido a usar preservativo......



Pobre señora, no la comprenden en su uso convulsivo de emoticones "me parto la caja" con mis(de usted) ocurrencias y con sus (de los otros) tonterías... ¿No se da cuenta de que resulta irritante -y en el mejor de los caso, infantil- al tratar así al personal indistintamente del jardín en el que meta?.



> Yo no busco bronca, yo soy como soy, si eso te enfada y te cabreas, yo tengo enfrente a alguien cabreado, pero te cabreas tú, porque uso emoticones, porque no te gusta mi forma de escribir, porque serás de clase pija y te molesta mi lenguaje obrero.....pues ya que no puedo divertirme (se supone que aquí venimos todos a eso) en una discusión formal e intelectual, sigo la conversación intentando divertirme
> TU BUSCAS BRONCA, SI NO PORQUE HAS INSTANDO A TUS COMPAÑEROS EN EL MENSAJE EN QUE ELABORAS ESTRATEGIAS A NO CONVERSAR RACIONALMENTE, A NO DAR ARGUMENTOS A NO LLEVAR UNA CONVERSACIÓN DECENTE, Y EN LUGAR DE TODO ESO QUE ES LO QUE DEBERÍA SER PARA ENSEÑAR A LOS JOVENES QUE LEEN, COMO SE DISCUTE, LES DICES QUE ATAQUEN, ATAQUEN, ATAQUEN.... Y NO ME VENGAS CON QUE YO NO FUI, QUE TE BUSCO EL MENSAJE, SÉ MÁS O MENOS EN QUE PÁGINA ESTÁ.



Venga, no se corte y peque todo eso que afirma gritando y hablamos de ello tranquilamente. ¿OK?



> b. golpear con su cara puños y paredes y gritar que los tiene controlados. La sangre es siempre la del enemigo... incluso de las paredes.
> 
> 
> Yo no soy de la religión de poner la otra mejilla. (...) Tú crees que yo tengo en todo caso que devolveros insultos, pero la vida real no es así. Si tu pegas a alguien, no tiene porque devolverte otro bofetón, igual te raja. Pero luego no puedes llorar, por qué pegaste?



En fin, ¿que la dije de las bellotas?



> En el catolicismo robar está mal. Robar para hacer un bien, sigue estando mal. De hecho robar para comer, también hay que confesarlo
> NO PUEDES RELATIVIZAR EL ROBO, EL ROBO PARA TI ESTÁ MAL.
> 
> EL ROBO PARA TI TIENES QUE SER EL MISMO. Otra cosa es que tu obligación es ayudar a que no se robe, por tanto al que roba para comer debes darle comida para que no peque.



No dé la vuelta a mis palabras. Era solo un ejemplo popular de cómo un mismo hecho tiene valoraciones naturales distintas. Naturales y universales. ¿No lo entiende verdad?. Al caso que nos ocupa, sería como decir que usted sería igual de perversa por acoger a un indigente en su casa, sea por humanitarismo o por el deseo de destruir su convivencia familiar. Probablemente una cosa lleve a la otra pero la valoración moral de sus actos sería distinta. ¿Lo ve ahora?.

Llevar el ejemplo al terreno del pecado y de la religión es una maniobra muy zafia.

Como es tan... relativista, supongo que entenderá esta imagen...









> Para mi es al revés, yo soy relativista, para mi robar no está bien ni mal, depende... y decidiré en cada situación. Pero tú no puedes hacer lo mismo.
> Eso es estar en Misa y repicando. Insultais, sí, insultáis a la gente cuando habláis del relativismo y luego en cambio relativizáis hasta el punto que te falta un pelo para decir que robar puede estar bien si es por necesidad.....
> El marxismo y el relativismo se pueden casar y ya he invitado a varios foreros, ahora te invito a ti, a abrir un hilo en el foro correspondiente sobre el tema, porque será algo muyyyyy largo y hay que ir despacito, donde me comprometo a explicarlo. Curiosamente, nadie quiere entenderlo, por qué será?
> 
> De verdad, no sabes hacer metáforas y lo he demostrado, porque tres veces te he pedido que expliques tres metáforas distintas que te has inventado y jamás has explicado una.............



Hay aspectos en mi experiencia que tienden naturalmente a lo absoluto y como son parte de mi experiencia, ni los debato ni los impongo. Para cosas mas "horizontales" soy también relativista. Usted afirma que "es" relativista, es decir, absolutamente relativista. ¿De verdad que no entiende que eso es otra contradicción?

Hágalo usted y tenga la seguridad de contar con foreros encantados con la idea. Descuide encontrarme a mí entre ellos. 

Respecto a lo subrayado, no tengo constancia de que pidiera que la explicara ninguna metáfora y si que las usara usted fuera de contexto para justificarse... Pero bueno, la última ya se la he explicado. Pegue las otras en el contexto en que las escribí y con mucho gusto se las explico ¿Vale?


----------



## Gorguera (12 Sep 2015)

Ariadna tu voz suena como la de una psicofonía jajaja.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (12 Sep 2015)

da gusto verles a todos tan unidos, tan de acuerdo, tan hermanados


Al final necesitan a un judío para ello.


No me lo agradezcan publicamente, me basta con ver el nivel de fraternidad alcanzado



Gorguera dijo:


> esa pestilencia típica del rencor judaico o marrano



ventila tu cuarto, último aviso


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (12 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Ariadna tu voz suena como la de una psicofonía jajaja.



Como una pecera de fondo (Risas). Depende de dónde esté y qué portatil use, el ruído se acentúa o desaparece. Yo tampoco sé el porqué, si eso llamamos a Iker, oye. Solo tienes que sustraerte al ruído. Un saludo.


----------



## MariaL. (12 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> 48 páginas... tratando de evitar el tema con cualquiera... una marxista hablando del efecto llamada... No me extraña -nada, nada- que usted crea que no se contradice.



No conozco a nadie de derechas ni de izquierdas que niegue la existencia de publicidad y su efecto en el ser humano ::
Tú lo niegas? Porque eso es el efecto llamada, publicidad que hace a la gente tomar decisiones. Los alemanes cargaron contra Merkel cuando dijo que tendría en cuenta todas las peticiones porque era causa de una llamada. Una cosa es que vengan los que tengan que venir y otra es que les hagas creer que van a ser bien recibidos, sabiendo que es falsa. El efecto llamada es malo para los propios emigrantes. Y de hecho hay entrevistas de gente que tras años viviendo en Europa se han arrepentido de venir, porque esperaban otra cosa, no lograron integrarse, porque venían con otra idea, por el efecto llamada.



> En el punto 2 está usted espléndida... Entrar en bucle es malo para la salud mental, créame.



Claro, como en el punto 2 te enumero los hechos probados y no puedes negar lo evidente, entonces se me acusa a mi de entrar en un bucle y se señala con disimulo que estoy mal de la cabeza. Insultas creyendo que así quedas fino y disimulado el insulto, luego lloras cuando la gente te lo devuelve.



> No. Estamos hablando de un discurso del máximo representante de los católicos que intenta suscitar una respuesta humanitaria a católicos y no católicos. *Por tanto, no estamos hablando de religión sino de la aplicación del mandato caritativo de la religión *y (léalo con pausa a ver si lo entiende) del humanitarismo universal al margen de religiones concretas.



Me estás diciendo que hay que separar la religión de la no religión cuando habla el Papa sobre que hacer en un caso de crisis humanitaria? ::
Te das cuenta de la tremenda relativización que has hecho de la religión? ::
Te das cuenta que has dicho que hay que apartar a Dios en ciertos momentos? ::

El humanismo universal aunque sea común en ciertas religiones y filosofías, no excluye de ser un precepto religioso cuando es una religión quien lo defiende.

Te lo explico: 
Yo puedo decir: no matarás
Tú puedes decir: no matarás.

Yo baso mis criterios en términos no religiosos (confianza social necesaria para el progreso que se inicia en la seguridad de que no me matará nadie)
Tú puedes usar los criterios que quieras, pero no puedes negar el criterio religioso: lo manda Dios, porque la vida es de él, no del individuo. Es decir, tu puedes racionalizar tu creencia todo lo que quieras para poder discutir fuera de la fe sobre el tema, pero tú siempre defenderás tu criterio porque Dios te lo manda. NO PUEDES SEPARAR TU CREENCIA RELIGIOSA DE TI MISMO Y RELATIVIZAR, AHORA HABLO COMO CREYENTE RELIGIOSO AHORA NO.



> Pobre señora, no la comprenden en su uso convulsivo de emoticones "me parto la caja" con mis(de usted) ocurrencias y con sus (de los otros) tonterías... ¿No se da cuenta de que resulta irritante -y en el mejor de los caso, infantil- al tratar así al personal indistintamente del jardín en el que meta?.



Hay gente que le resulta irritante que habléis de Dios en un foro de política y le habéis dicho que se aguante. Hay gente que le resulta irritante el tono pastoral de algún forero, o el sentido de la superioridad con que escriben otros y le habéis dicho que se aguante.
A ti te irritan mis emoticones, pero no te aplicas el: te aguantas.
Y la pobreza a mi me parece la tuya. Yo no protesto por vuestras formas de hacer las cosas, hasta que lloriqueais. En cambio vosotros protestáis por todos, hasta por unos emoticones, que están ahí para ser usados y hay reglas de uso, etc y después también lloriqueais.....

Ya sé que dices eso para salir por la tangente porque no sabes que contestar a esa párrafo :XX::XX:



> Venga, no se corte y peque todo eso que afirma gritando y hablamos de ello tranquilamente. ¿OK?



Ves, se resalta un texto en mayúsculas, para facilitar la lectura a quien no le gusta leer textos largos y sale el católico que llora que nadie le defienden y todos le atacan, sintiéndose ofendido porque no sabe interpretarlo más que como un grito. Sabes que te jode? La verdad, que no te haga caso, que se acabaron los 30 años de dictadura del nacionalcatolicismo donde se decía amen al cura y ahora cuando decís: te aguantas, yo digo, hago, etc lo que quiero. Los demás hagan lo mismo?

Pues nuevamente, me he ofrecido amablemente a pasar un trabajo para buscarte algo y tú contestas diciendo que sí,pero con altanería y mira por donde, la altanería no me gusta, lo menos que espero de alguien y más de un católico es un : Si, tráelo, gracias. Por tanto, no, no te lo traigo, búscalo tú si quieres




> En fin, ¿que la dije de las bellotas?
> No dé la vuelta a mis palabras.* Era solo un ejemplo popular* de cómo un mismo hecho tiene valoraciones naturales distintas. Naturales y universales. ¿No lo entiende verdad?. Al caso que nos ocupa, sería como decir que usted sería igual de perversa por acoger a un indigente en su casa, sea por humanitarismo o por el deseo de destruir su convivencia familiar. Probablemente una cosa lleve a la otra pero la valoración moral de sus actos sería distinta. ¿Lo ve ahora?.



:XX::XX: Cuando interesa ahora era sólo un ejemplo popular :XX:
En el catolicismo lo que está mal, si está mal admitir un montón de gente de otra religión dentro de tu cultura, está mal, da igual la motivación, estudiar la motivación para decidir entre el bien y el mal, es relativizar. Un católico cree en términos absolutos. 
Si acoger en tu casa a alguien está bien, estará bien siempre y por tanto si se destruye la convivencia familiar indica que algo malo pasa en esa casa, el cura cuando lo llames por el problema, no te dirá que el problema es acoger a alguien en casa, te dirá que el problema es de la persona que actúa de forma que se rompe la convivencia por tener en casa a ese indigente. PREGUNTA A UN CURA. Pregunta si le dirá a quien metió en casa la indigente que meter a un indigente está mal o le dirá al otro miembro que está mal que reaccione de forma que rompa la convivencia...... Alucino, que no entiendas a tu propia religión :ouch:



> Llevar el ejemplo al terreno del pecado y de la religión es una maniobra muy zafia.



Pero de que hablamos si no de religión :XX::XX:



> Como es tan... relativista, supongo que entenderá esta imagen...



Sí, la entiendo perfectamente, no entiendes ni el relativismo ni tu religión, relativizas tu religión porque es lo que los tiempos obligan, porque necesitas tener un dios y una religión. Eres como la mayoría de los católicos



> *Hay aspectos en mi experiencia que tienden naturalmente a lo absoluto y como son parte de mi experiencia, ni los debato ni los impongo. Para cosas mas "horizontales" soy también relativista*. Usted afirma que "es" relativista, es decir, absolutamente relativista. ¿De verdad que no entiende que eso es otra contradicción?



:XX::XX::XX: Me acusas a mi de contradicción cuando dices que eres a la vez absoluto y relativista


> Hágalo usted y tenga la seguridad de contar con foreros encantados con la idea. Descuide encontrarme a mí entre ellos.



No, yo me ofrezco cuando en una conversación alguien está interesado en ENTENDER. Yo no tengo ningún interés en enseñar, no tengo que hacerlo yo, ya bastante hago ofreciéndome



> Respecto a lo subrayado, no tengo constancia de que pidiera que la explicara ninguna metáfora y si que las usara usted fuera de contexto para justificarse... Pero bueno, la última ya se la he explicado. Pegue las otras en el contexto en que las escribí y con mucho gusto se las explico ¿Vale?



Pues lo he hecho y siempre he recibido por respuesta una contestación despectiva por tu parte. Las usas mal, como para buscarlas.... pero no te preocupes, yo siempre que alguien usa una mal, le pido que la explique, ya harás otra igual.


----------



## Gorguera (12 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ventila tu cuarto, último aviso



Ya callece pinche español de la berga no dise mas que pura mierda ya ballanse.

PD. Se supone que es en sentido figurado. Lo del sentido literal tampoco es que me haga mucha ilusión comprobarlo


----------



## BGA (12 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> da gusto verles a todos tan unidos, tan de acuerdo, tan hermanados
> 
> 
> Al final necesitan a un judío para ello.
> ...



Dice usted una verdad básica (la unión frente al enemigo común), pero es tan básica que no responde a toda la verdad, porque aquel, además de común lo es privado y en tal caso no se necesita pegamento que nos una.

Lo que no tengo tan claro es si su satisfacción fuera la misma de lograr lo contrario.

Jugar a ganar en cualquier escenario es una actitud de necesidad y supervivencia elevada a virtud... y así nos va.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Sep 2015)

Unión de qué, de unas pocas personas minoritarias? 

Al contrario, más cizanna... marxistas, anarcocapitalistas, filonacis, etc, como de costumbre, atacando mano a mano a la Iglesia.


La desunión en Espanna es cada vez mayor, este hilo aparte de reproducirla en el foro ayuda a acrecentarla en su microentorno.

Como se desune Espanna? Muy sencillo, destruyendo lo que la unio en su día.
Por qué? Odio.
Para qué? Para evitar que desarrolle su potencial, ya demostrado en el pasado.
Quienes? Los enemigos, en sus diferentes ramas, de la Fe en la Iglesia de Cristo.


----------



## BGA (12 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> No conozco a nadie de derechas ni de izquierdas que niegue la existencia de publicidad y su efecto en el ser humano : bla, bla, bla,,,,,,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.



La M con la O

Maria L: MO

La T con la O:

MariaL: TO

enga, ahora todo junto...

MariaL: A M O T O.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (12 Sep 2015)

*Aviso regio*

_Nos abandonamos política en agradecer cualesquiera intervenciones en un hilo nuestro y por tanto cesamos en dar thanx a MariaL y quienes a ella se dirigieren_



Gorguera dijo:


> Ya callece pinche español de la berga no dise mas que pura mierda ya ballanse.
> 
> PD. Se supone que es en sentido figurado. Lo del sentido literal tampoco es que me haga mucha ilusión comprobarlo



gallegos culiaos jueputas nos rovaron el oro

mucho comentario de los simpson latino vs castellano tas mamao tú :XX:



BGA dijo:


> Dice usted una verdad básica (la unión frente al enemigo común), pero es tan básica que no responde a toda la verdad, porque aquel, además de común lo es privado y en tal caso no se necesita pegamento que nos una.
> 
> Lo que no tengo tan claro es si su satisfacción fuera la misma de lograr lo contrario.
> 
> Jugar a ganar en cualquier escenario es una actitud de necesidad y supervivencia elevada a virtud... y así nos va.



Toda unión entre españoles, tan atomizados siempre, es linda



Bernaldo dijo:


> Unión de qué, de unas pocas personas minoritarias?
> 
> Al contrario, más cizanna... marxistas, anarcocapitalistas, filonacis, etc, como de costumbre, atacando mano a mano a la Iglesia.
> 
> ...



Unión de personas acríticas que no se enteran de que los Estados Pontificios nos la están jugando una vez más.

Habrá que resucitar al emperador Carlos para detener otra vez al turco en Viena y darle un par de hostias al papa de los cojones


----------



## MariaL. (12 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Unión de qué, de unas pocas personas minoritarias?
> 
> Al contrario, más cizanna... marxistas, anarcocapitalistas, filonacis, etc, como de costumbre, atacando mano a mano a la Iglesia.
> 
> ...



No te pongas triste, la homogeneidad y la diversidad tienen su tiempo. Cuando la supervivencia está en peligro las sociedades se homogenizan y entonces la religión tiene una parte importante, los ritos y los tabús ayudan a deshacerse del compañero peligroso, callan la disidencia que pueda ser problemática por la necesidad de homogeneidad y hasta da una coartada moral si hay que matar a alguien, cuando matas en nombre de un dios, tuya no es la culpa es de ese dios.

Hoy vivimos en Europa muy bien, somos muchos, la especie no peligra.... por tanto queremos progreso, y para eso hace falta diversidad. Las religiones que quieren progresar empiezan a relativizar, las cosas ya no están bien ni mal, hay que plantear circunstancias, intencionalidades, etc. y cosas malas pueden hasta ser buenas. Por eso el catolicismo relativiza tanto quedando sólo algún radicalismo en USA y los musulmanes por ejemplo siguen siendo como era el catolicismo hace unos un par de siglos en Europa, porque en sus territorios aún hay miedo a no sobrevivir, no tienen nuestro nivel de vida como especie, precisan de homogenización. Y por eso también se están matando entre ellos, como hicieron los católicos cuando empezaron a escindirse

Por eso no te das cuenta, pero no hay tal desunión, hay diversidad, hay falta de homogeneidad, porque no hace falta, hoy hace falta diversidad para encontrar la solución a los problemas actuales que son novedosos y nuestro cerebro reptiliano no está capacitado plenamente para ello, sigue en la prehistoria.

El problema como ya se os ha dicho, es que en cualquier hilo, si hablas de marxismo todos los no marxistas van a por el marxismo. Si hablas de liberalismo, todos los no liberales van a por el liberalismo. Si hablas..... pero cuando cuando os pasa a los religiosos, mamáaaaa pupita :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 12-sep-2015 at 14:34 ----------




BGA dijo:


> La M con la O
> 
> Maria L: MO
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (12 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


>



¿Comprende lo sano que es aprender a reirse de sí misma?


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (12 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Unión de qué, de unas pocas personas minoritarias?



Exacto la comunión de una minoría residual en esta Sociedad, residual en cuanto a cantidad, que no en calidad. 



> Al contrario, más cizanna... marxistas, anarcocapitalistas, filonacis, etc, como de costumbre, atacando mano a mano a la Iglesia.



Sí, y que en el fondo saben que sus anhelos -el fin de la Iglesia- solo habitarán en sus deseos de verla desaparecer. Se irán ellos -y su hijios- de este mundo, y la Iglesia ahí seguirá. Menuda segura derrota para estos ufanos personajillos. Será que no lo intentaron a lo largo de la Historia otros muchos, como elos y mejores, y aquí seguimos y seguiremos. Las puertas del Infierno no prevalecerán.



> La desunión en Espanna es cada vez mayor, este hilo aparte de reproducirla en el foro ayuda a acrecentarla en su microentorno.



España será católica o no será, menuda evidencia. Mi esperanza es que, más tarde o más temprano, tendremos que elegir entre el todo y la nada, de que una vez al borde del precipicio, exista una catarsis.



> Como se desune Espanna? Muy sencillo, destruyendo lo que la unio en su día.
> Por qué? Odio.
> Para qué? Para evitar que desarrolle su potencial, ya demostrado en el pasado.
> Quienes? Los enemigos, en sus diferentes ramas, de la Fe en la Iglesia de Cristo.



A colación (respecto al odio, al "muera la Fe católica"). Muy bueno de leer, si se trata de comprender en qué consiste la Contrarevolución, y porqué somos mejores que ellos:

_La contrarrevolución debe dirigirse a la creación de una vida nueva, donde el pasado y el porvenir se encuentren en lo eterno. Será interior, profunda y orgánica, para fortificar las células aun sanas del organismo social, robusteciéndolas con plenitud de vida y haciendo rebasar esa vida a las células enfermas, hasta que el organismo, por su propia fuerza, lance el mal fuera de sí. Las revoluciones se realizan por la fuerza, son el torrente avasallador que arrastra cuanto encuentra a su paso en su turbia corriente. 

La contrarrevolución debe ser, no obra de fuerza, sino de organización vital (como decía Maistre, no debe ser una revolución contraria, sino lo contrario a una revolución). Las revoluciones se engendran generalmente por sentimientos negativos, su grito siempre es el “muera”, la aspiración de la negación, de la destrucción; si lanza un “viva” es siempre el mismo, “viva la Libertad”, pero viva mi libertad y muera la de los demás. La obra del revolucionario es y será siempre negativa, cuando no destructiva. La contrarrevolución ha de ser lo contrario: afirmativa, constructiva, vital y orgánica. Como dijo Berdiaeff: con la revolución, el organismo social sufre un colapso, queda infecto con el virus revolucionario,“no se puede liquidar el bolchevismo con una buena organización de divisiones de caballería, que por sí mismas solo pueden aumentar el caos; el bolchevismo solo puede ser vencido en primer lugar desde su interior, es decir, espiritualmente y únicamente después, por la política; quedando los sables cuando la propia integridad social corre un peligro inminente."_

EL BANDIDO REALISTA: ContrarrevoluciÃ³n

Un saludo y, ¡Viva Cristo Rey!


----------



## MariaL. (12 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Comprende lo sano que es aprender a reirse de sí misma?



Yo siempre me rio de mi misma, de ti, de Dios y del perro de la esquina. Es lo que no entiendes, para mi todo sirve para reir ::
Y me parece que tampoco has entendido el chiste en este contexto :XX:
El hecho de que no te des cuenta es que no tienes la misma filosofía y te tomas demasiadas cosas en serio :XX:


----------



## BGA (12 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Yo siempre me rio de mi misma, de ti, de Dios y del perro de la esquina. Es lo que no entiendes, para mi todo sirve para reir ::
> Y me parece que tampoco has entendido el chiste en este contexto :XX:
> El hecho de que no te des cuenta es que no tienes la misma filosofía y te tomas demasiadas cosas en serio :XX:



Es usted demasiado "intensa" como para que lo primero que dice sea cierto.


----------



## MariaL. (12 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Es usted demasiado "intensa" como para que lo primero que dice sea cierto.



Hombre, después de que me digas que recoger un indigente en casa es algo bueno pero puede ser malo si la intencionadamente es para dañar la familia y que un católico, defendería eso, que algo bueno pasa a ser malo en base a la intencionalidad!!! en lugar de defender que eso es bueno siempre, pues los actos son por si mismos no pueden ser y no ser según el momento y en ese caso, el problema es de la pareja que no sabe aceptar algo que es bueno, aceptar a un indigente en casa... ya me creo que por supuesto cualquier realidad que tu mente desee creer, para ti será verdad :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Sep 2015)

A vosotros no os va aparentemente nada mal con el, como le llaman algunos?, el Papa Sinagoglio.

Por nosotros no te apures, tus preocupaciones por nosostros nos dannan.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *Aviso regio*
> 
> Unión de personas acríticas que no se enteran de que los Estados Pontificios nos la están jugando una vez más.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (12 Sep 2015)

La vicepresidenta de Gobierno y ministra de la Presidencia, Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría, inició ayer una ronda de reuniones con las principales entidades y asociaciones implicadas en la gestión de las solicitudes de refugio y protección internacional.





Por parte de la Iglesia católica en España, convocó al secretario general de la Conferencia Episcopal Española, José María Gil Tamayo; el , presidente de Cáritas Española, Rafael del Río, y el director de la Comisión Episcopal de Migraciones de la Conferencia Episcopal, José Luis Pinilla Martín.

*Durante la reunión, la Conferencia Episcopal expresó la disposición de colaboración total de las instituciones de la Iglesia para ayudar a solventar el grave problema de la acogida e integración de refugiados.*

Reunión entre el Gobierno y la Iglesia católica sobre la acogida a los refugiados

---------- Post added 12-sep-2015 at 15:30 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> A vosotros no os va aparentemente nada mal con el, como le llaman algunos?, el Papa Sinagoglio.



Los españoles que vivimos en España no tenemos motivos para verlo bien


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Sep 2015)

Los sefarditas que vivís entre espannoles podéis ver las cosas como queráis, todo el mundo tiene opinión.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los españoles que vivimos en España no tenemos motivos para verlo bien


----------



## MariaL. (12 Sep 2015)

Un regalo del Papa para Adriadna, Bernaldo y BGA

Empieza en mayúsculas también en el texto papal, debía estar estresado y necesitaba gritar :XX:

EXHORTACIÓN APOSTÓLICA
EVANGELII GAUDIUM DEL SANTO PADRE FRANCISCO A LOS OBISPOS A LOS PRESBÍTEROS Y DIÁCONOS A LAS PERSONAS CONSAGRADAS Y A LOS FIELES LAICOS SOBRE EL ANUNCIO DEL EVANGELIO EN EL MUNDO ACTUAL

No a la mundanidad espiritual

93. La mundanidad espiritual, que se esconde detrás de apariencias de religiosidad e incluso de amor a la Iglesia, es buscar, en lugar de la gloria del Señor, la gloria humana y el bienestar personal. Es lo que el Señor reprochaba a los fariseos: «¿Cómo es posible que creáis, vosotros que os glorificáis unos a otros y no os preocupáis por la gloria que sólo viene de Dios?» (Jn 5,44). Es un modo sutil de buscar «sus propios intereses y no los de Cristo Jesús» (Flp 2,21). Toma muchas formas, de acuerdo con el tipo de personas y con los estamentos en los que se enquista. Por estar relacionada con el cuidado de la apariencia, no siempre se conecta con pecados públicos, y por fuera todo parece correcto. Pero, si invadiera la Iglesia, «sería infinitamente más desastrosa que cualquiera otra mundanidad simplemente moral»[71].

94. Esta mundanidad puede alimentarse especialmente de dos maneras profundamente emparentadas. Una es la fascinación del gnosticismo, una fe encerrada en el subjetivismo, donde sólo interesa una determinada experiencia o una serie de razonamientos y conocimientos que supuestamente reconfortan e iluminan, pero en definitiva el sujeto queda clausurado en la inmanencia de su propia razón o de sus sentimientos. La otra es el neopelagianismo autorreferencial y prometeico de quienes en el fondo sólo confían en sus propias fuerzas y se sienten superiores a otros por cumplir determinadas normas o por ser inquebrantablemente fieles a cierto estilo católico propio del pasado. Es una supuesta seguridad doctrinal o disciplinaria que da lugar a un elitismo narcisista y autoritario, donde en lugar de evangelizar lo que se hace es analizar y clasificar a los demás, y en lugar de facilitar el acceso a la gracia se gastan las energías en controlar. En los dos casos, ni Jesucristo ni los demás interesan verdaderamente. Son manifestaciones de un inmanentismo antropocéntrico. No es posible imaginar que de estas formas desvirtuadas de cristianismo pueda brotar un auténtico dinamismo evangelizador.

95. Esta oscura mundanidad se manifiesta en muchas actitudes aparentemente opuestas pero con la misma pretensión de «dominar el espacio de la Iglesia». En algunos hay un cuidado ostentoso de la liturgia, de la doctrina y del prestigio de la Iglesia, pero sin preocuparles que el Evangelio tenga una real inserción en el Pueblo fiel de Dios y en las necesidades concretas de la historia. Así, la vida de la Iglesia se convierte en una pieza de museo o en una posesión de pocos. En otros, la misma mundanidad espiritual se esconde detrás de una fascinación por mostrar conquistas sociales y políticas, o en una vanagloria ligada a la gestión de asuntos prácticos, o en un embeleso por las dinámicas de autoayuda y de realización autorreferencial. También puede traducirse en diversas formas de mostrarse a sí mismo en una densa vida social llena de salidas, reuniones, cenas, recepciones. O bien se despliega en un funcionalismo empresarial, cargado de estadísticas, planificaciones y evaluaciones, donde el principal beneficiario no es el Pueblo de Dios sino la Iglesia como organización. En todos los casos, no lleva el sello de Cristo encarnado, crucificado y resucitado, se encierra en grupos elitistas, no sale realmente a buscar a los perdidos ni a las inmensas multitudes sedientas de Cristo. Ya no hay fervor evangélico, sino el disfrute espurio de una autocomplacencia egocéntrica.

96. En este contexto, se alimenta la vanagloria de quienes se conforman con tener algún poder y prefieren ser generales de ejércitos derrotados antes que simples soldados de un escuadrón que sigue luchando. ¡Cuántas veces soñamos con planes apostólicos expansionistas, meticulosos y bien dibujados, propios de generales derrotados! Así negamos nuestra historia de Iglesia, que es gloriosa por ser historia de sacrificios, de esperanza, de lucha cotidiana, de vida deshilachada en el servicio, de constancia en el trabajo que cansa, porque todo trabajo es «sudor de nuestra frente». En cambio, nos entretenemos vanidosos hablando sobre «lo que habría que hacer» —el pecado del «habriaqueísmo»— como maestros espirituales y sabios pastorales que señalan desde afuera. Cultivamos nuestra imaginación sin límites y perdemos contacto con la realidad sufrida de nuestro pueblo fiel.

97. Quien ha caído en esta mundanidad mira de arriba y de lejos, rechaza la profecía de los hermanos, descalifica a quien lo cuestione, destaca constantemente los errores ajenos y se obsesiona por la apariencia. Ha replegado la referencia del corazón al horizonte cerrado de su inmanencia y sus intereses y, como consecuencia de esto, no aprende de sus pecados ni está auténticamente abierto al perdón. Es una tremenda corrupción con apariencia de bien. Hay que evitarla poniendo a la Iglesia en movimiento de salida de sí, de misión centrada en Jesucristo, de entrega a los pobres. ¡Dios nos libre de una Iglesia mundana bajo ropajes espirituales o pastorales! Esta mundanidad asfixiante se sana tomándole el gusto al aire puro del Espíritu Santo, que nos libera de estar centrados en nosotros mismos, escondidos en una apariencia religiosa vacía de Dios. ¡No nos dejemos robar el Evangelio!

---------- Post added 12-sep-2015 at 16:57 ----------

Y esta es especial para BGA

_Cuando el ser humano se coloca a sí mismo en el centro, termina dando prioridad absoluta a sus conveniencias circunstanciales, y todo lo demás se vuelve relativo._

Es de la Carta Enclíca Laudato si´ sobre la ecología, este texto tiene que ver con el anterior, porque ambos hablan del relativismo práctico, ese que tienes tú donde en nombre de las circunstancias quieres cambiar el bien y el mal y que algo bueno pueda ser malo, por las intenciones o circunstancias y viceversa.


----------



## MariaL. (12 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Váyanse a un hotel, ambos, juntitos (Risas):



No veas lo mal me cae ese Papa gritón, cuando empecé a leer el texto y le vi gritar, me dio un dolor de ojos!!!!
Y no veas lo que cabrea esa manía tan tonta que tienes, de poner paréntesis con tu estado de ánimo, teniendo para eso el trabajo que se han pasado en el foro para traer los emoticones.

Yo menos que un crucero a los fiordos no admito. De hotel nada, camarote.

Adriadna, hija, otro mensaje borrado? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (12 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> No veas lo mal me cae ese Papa gritón, cuando empecé a leer el texto y le vi gritar, me dio un dolor de ojos!!!!
> Y no veas lo que cabrea esa manía tan tonta que tienes, de poner paréntesis con tu estado de ánimo, teniendo para eso el trabajo que se han pasado en el foro para traer los emoticones.
> 
> Yo menos que un crucero a los fiordos no admito. De hotel nada, camarote.
> ...



Sí, lo había borrado -junto a mi _Vocaroo_-, como muestra de buena voluntad (soy demasiado buena, lo sé). Estaba incluso dispuesta a hacer propósito de enmienda, oiga, pero en este ratito ya se me han pasado estas buenas intenciones, ya ve, qué veleta soy. (Risas)

Respecto a eso de escribir mi estado de ánimo -no es exactamente un estado- entre paréntesis; es una simple manía hacia los emoticones, no sé porqué les pilé manía, ya ve qué tontería, ¿verdad? De todos modos, solo uso tres "estados" Risa, Sonrisa y Coloretes. El sarcasmo prefiero desarrollarlo, y el mal humor no tiene cabida cuando habito este espacio, aunque en no pocas ocasiones opte por ser superborde, solo es una pose; teatro, claro, teatro. (Risas)

Lo dicho en mi _Vocaroo_: emocionada me hallo ante su apología de la Fe católica, y me reafirmo en eso de que veo _temita_ entre usted y Da Grappla (entre usted y yo, ahora que nadie nos lee; es guapito y tiene buen físico, su voz es cálida y afeminada, pero esto lo palia con su vocabulario y modos de ex-macarra). Sinceramente, veo _feeling_ y sincronización entre ustedes. La edad no creo que sea un hándicap, además no es ningún pimpollo, ha rebasado los 30 con creces, aunque aparenta menos. A por él, no se lo piense mucho, que está muy solicitado y tal....

Nota; y, para que vea que me chifla esto de hacer de Celestina, le comento que él tiene un Foro (repleto de pedantes, entre los que se encuentran no pocos _hamijos_ burbujistas, refugiados y tal), en el que usted podría pastar a su gusto. Su nombre: _*disidencia.info*_, estoy segura de que Da Grappla se sentirá halagado y emocionado si usted se anima a registrase en su antro. 

Oye, judío, invítala anda, que tengo que dártelo todo hecho, oye. (Risas)

Venga, un saludo.



Edito; errata.


----------



## BGA (12 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Un regalo del Papa para Adriadna, Bernaldo y BGA
> 
> Empieza en mayúsculas también en el texto papal, debía estar estresado y necesitaba gritar :XX:
> 
> ...



Pues, si un gran regalo. Se lo agradezco.

De paso, dele una vuelta y a lo mejor se la queda algo.

*Cuando el ser humano se coloca a sí mismo en el centro, termina dando prioridad absoluta a sus conveniencias circunstanciales, y todo lo demás se vuelve relativo*

Esta frase se la devuelvo porque le vendrá muy bien para sacarla de sus bucles y fobias personales:

Cuando el ser humano se coloca a sí mismo en el centro, termina dando prioridad absoluta a sus conveniencias circunstanciales En su caso y a saber: la mentira, la difamación, la manipulación, la maquinación para hacer el mal a la entidad que la disgusta y a sus miembros, la deshonestidad en el debate donde retuerce y exprime gustándose a sí misma sin aportar un solo mérito... No me de consejos y véase en la triste realidad de un *SOL* orbitando planetas, sin que nada ofrezca salvo distorsión y sin que nadie se lo demande...

Y como no sabe leer, aún no se ha enterado que aquellos con quienes tiene tal detalle y otros que no nombra, nos hemos mantenido firmes a pesar de nuestras dudas y "conveniencias personales". Se equivocó de pacientes que precisen de ese bálsamo...

y todo lo demás se vuelve relativo ...y todo aquello , la trae hasta aquí, a una realidad que para usted es natural y relativamente absoluta... A la nada.

En los desheredados de la tierra y las marxistas y famélicas legiones de parias, encontraría alguien cabal una similitud, una parecida circunstancia... y otra contradicción por su parte, MariaL.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2015 at 19:03 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> La vicepresidenta de Gobierno y ministra de la Presidencia, Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría, inició ayer una ronda de reuniones con las principales entidades y asociaciones implicadas en la gestión de las solicitudes de refugio y protección internacional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si entre los tres millones de sefarditas con "derecho a la nacionalidad española" solo llegaran cien mil o incluso menos ¿le preocuparía esa invasión, sería una invasión?.¿Cree usted que se dispersarían entre la población o tratarían de fundar barrios, organizaciones y lobbies en atención a sus especificidades?

¿Su preocupación es por España o por la competencia, sr. Grappla?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (12 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Lo dicho en mi _Vocaroo_: emocionada me hallo ante su apología de la Fe católica, y me reafirmo en eso de que veo _temita_ entre usted y Da Grappla (entre usted y yo, ahora que nadie nos lee; es guapito y tiene buen físico, su voz es cálida y afeminada, pero esto lo palia con su vocabulario y modos de ex-macarra). Sinceramente, veo _feeling_ y sicronización entre ustedes. La edad no creo que sea un hándicap, además no es ningún pimpollo, ha rebasado los 30 con creces, aunque aparenta menos. A por él no se lo piense mucho....



pero qué coño...



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Nota; y, para que vea que me chifla esto de hacer de Celestina, le comento que él tiene un Foro (repleto de pedantes, entre los que se encuentran no pocos _hamijos_ burbujistas, refugiados y tal ), en el que usted podría pastar a su gusto. Su nombre: _disidencia.info_, estoy segura de que Da Grappla se sentirá halagado y emocionado si usted se anima a registrase en su antro.



pero pero...qué coño


siempre tiene q ser más lista que yo...q coraje me das malaputa 



BGA dijo:


> Si entre los tres millones de sefarditas con "derecho a la nacionalidad española" solo llegaran cien mil o incluso menos ¿le preocuparía esa invasión, sería una invasión?.¿Cree usted que se dispersarían entre la población o tratarían de fundar barrios, organizaciones y lobbies en atención a sus especificidades?
> 
> ¿Su preocupación es por España o por la competencia, sr. Grappla?



Los sefaraditas que no mantengan la identidad española no han de tener derecho a la nacionalidad. La nacionalidad no es un papel, ni un trámite.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (12 Sep 2015)

Atención a un nuevo especimen (bueno, nuevo no es, pero estaba desaparecido, ha vuelto), de la sorprendente fauna anticatólica que pulula por este "esquizofrénico" ecosistema. 

-Paladín de la lucha antiaborista, así se califica él a sí mismo.
-Misógino; su único anhelo es encarcelar a todas las madres que aborten, esta es su única motivación.
-Ateo, vengador, azote de los Provida, nos llama abortistas camuflados, por tratar de ayudar a las madres.
-Psicópata liberal; se opone a cualquier ayuda a la natalidad, a la familia, a la dependencia, etc
-Defensor a ultranza de la promiscuidad sexual.
-Defensor de una Ley de Plazos -como supuesto mal menor-, de la píldora abortiva y de que se eliminen cigotos, no los considera seres humanos hasta pasadas semanas.

Éste es su avatar; según el, el trasero de sus ex-novias. En el Spoiler:



Spoiler












Y aquí sus dos últimas perlas:



iconhed dijo:


> Mucho me temo que el propio Papa está degradando la sacralidad de la familia, con sus "divorcios exprés" y su acercamiento a los gays.





iconhed dijo:


> Papa traidor.



Madre, qué tropa. Ya no sé si reir o llorar. (Risas)


----------



## BGA (12 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los sefaraditas que no mantengan la identidad española no han de tener derecho a la nacionalidad. La nacionalidad no es un papel, ni un trámite.





> Se antoja justo que semejante reconocimiento se nutra de los oportunos recursos jurídicos para facilitar la condición de españoles a quienes se resistieron, celosa y prodigiosamente, a dejar de serlo a pesar de las persecuciones y padecimientos que inicuamente sufrieron sus antepasados hasta su expulsión en 1492 de Castilla y Aragón y, poco tiempo después, en 1498, del reino de Navarra. La España de hoy, con la presente Ley, quiere dar un paso firme para lograr el reencuentro de la definitiva reconciliación con las comunidades sefardíes.



https://www.boe.es/diario_boe/txt.php?id=BOE-A-2015-7045

Pues sí, parece que hay trámites y no pocos dependen de autoridades judías en un modo u otro. Me quedo más tranquilo...

Sin olvidar nada de lo que aquí se ha dicho por unos y otros, no está de más que todos expresen "su solución" a la urgencia humanitaria. A mi, personalmente se me escapa el modo óptimo de atajar el problema y como partidario que soy de la premisa que dice "es inocente mientras no se demuestre lo contrario", prefiero una "solución general" que alivie a muchos aun reconociendo el peligro de suponer que mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, se trata de personas inocentes con necesidades innegables...¿o acaso se trata de infraseres incapaces de sufrir lo que en una décima parte sería para cada uno de nosotros un cambio radical y angustioso en nuestras vidas?

Yo es que no os veo a los anti-invasión lanzando bombas en el mar ni en las líneas de ferrocarril. Y os veo menos aún dispuestos a señalar a los culpables de antes que a los "culpables" de después.

Los hechos consumados me incomodan mucho en el terreno intelectual. En el operativo, se hará lo que se pueda.

Lo demás queda en manos de los gobiernos y sus servicios de seguridad.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (12 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> https://www.boe.es/diario_boe/txt.php?id=BOE-A-2015-7045
> 
> Pues sí, parece que hay trámites y no pocos dependen de autoridades judías en un modo u otro. Me quedo más tranquilo...



No va a venir nadie. Ya lo tenían muy fácil y pasan de venir, además de que la identidad sefaradita está totalmente diluida. Antes de la existencia de Israel...sí. La misma Falange Española recibió peticiones de adhesión desde Rumanía, Grecia, Bosnia o Túnez. También desde Argentina.

Desde que los paises árabes expulsaron a los judíos de sus casas cuando Israel ganó en 1948, sefaraditas puros...poquitos.



BGA dijo:


> Sin olvidar nada de lo que aquí se ha dicho por unos y otros, no está de más que todos expresen "su solución" a la urgencia humanitaria. A mi, personalmente se me escapa el modo óptimo de atajar el problema y como partidario que soy de la premisa que dice "es inocente mientras no se demuestre lo contrario", prefiero una "solución general" que alivie a muchos aun reconociendo el peligro de suponer que mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, se trata de personas inocentes con necesidades innegables...¿o acaso se trata de infraseres incapaces de sufrir lo que en una décima parte sería para cada uno de nosotros un cambio radical y angustioso en nuestras vidas?



Niños, viejos y mujeres acogidos con reservas y sólo cristianos si es posible. Los hombres no viejos a pelear. Hay bandos de sobra para elegir si te gusta Assad, si no t gusta, si eres kurdo, muslim moderao o sin moderar

Y si tengo el día tonto, pa sus putas casas todos



BGA dijo:


> Yo es que no os veo a los anti-invasión lanzando bombas en el mar ni en las líneas de ferrocarril. Y os veo menos aún dispuestos a señalar a los culpables de antes que a los "culpables" de después.



Los demás no sé, yo tengo muy poquitos escrúpulos pa según qué cosas.

Yo a los pro invasión los veo incapaces de defenderse de la enfermedad y de los síntomas.



BGA dijo:


> Los hechos consumados me incomodan mucho en el terreno intelectual. En el operativo, se hará lo que se pueda.
> 
> Lo demás queda en manos de los gobiernos y sus servicios de seguridad.



Ni idea.


----------



## BGA (12 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> No va a venir nadie. Ya lo tenían muy fácil y pasan de venir, además de que la identidad sefaradita está totalmente diluida. Antes de la existencia de Israel...sí. La misma Falange Española recibió peticiones de adhesión desde Rumanía, Grecia, Bosnia o Túnez. También desde Argentina.
> 
> Desde que los paises árabes expulsaron a los judíos de sus casas cuando Israel ganó en 1948, sefaraditas puros...poquitos.
> 
> ...



Entiendo sus razones en un escenario distinto: gente pidiendo asilo en consulados y embajadas. Los miles acampados o por los caminos, precisan de otra solución. El gobierno sirio ha sido acusado de genocidio contra la población civil así como el propio EI. ¿De qué parte se ponen a luchar?. ¿Usted corrobora esas acusaciones? y en caso contrario ¿no le inquieta a usted que los medios controlados por sus parientes recurran a la mentira para justificar un caos del que otros se deban hacer cargo bajo su atenta lupa de lo que conviene o no al país?.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Sep 2015)

La distancia entre lo que sucede en realidad y lo que las agencias de noticias de los primos de DaGra distribuyen a los medios es un abismo.

Como para fiarse de lo que nos cuentan los medios.



BGA dijo:


> Entiendo sus razones en un escenario distinto: gente pidiendo asilo en consulados y embajadas. Los miles acampados o por los caminos, precisan de otra solución. El gobierno sirio ha sido acusado de genocidio contra la población civil así como el propio EI. ¿De qué parte se ponen a luchar?. ¿Usted corrobora esas acusaciones? y en caso contrario ¿no le inquieta a usted que los medios controlados por sus parientes recurran a la mentira para justificar un caos del que otros se deban hacer cargo bajo su atenta lupa de lo que conviene o no al país?.


----------



## BGA (12 Sep 2015)

Hoder, está el foro que arde contra la la Iglesia Católica. ¡¡¡ Gensanta!!!, esto es el acabose, el delirio, el final de los tiempos...


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (12 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> pero qué coño...



No te hagas el tontito, llevas todo el hilo tirándole el anzuelo, y lo sabes, ¿a qué saben sus besos, quicir sus thanks?. (Risas)



> siempre tiene q ser más lista que yo...q coraje me das malaputa.



Lo único que lamentaría son los daños colaterales que pueda causar, si se registra en tu antro y os honra con su presencia. Wodans y los demás lo entenderán, así es la _guerra_ judío, no haberla declarado con hilos como éste. (Risas):


Repito; éste es el nombre del antro: *disidencia.info*, en él podrá hallar a numeros _henemijos_ suyos de Burbuja.info, y otros muchos que no conoce, Sra. MariaL. Piense en esto: un_ ecosistema de debate, virgen_, esperándola, tentador, ¿verdad?

Buenas noches.

Saludos.


Edito; borrar.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (12 Sep 2015)

señora, no se fíe de lo que dice ésta...soy un kayo malayo, ronco y dejo zurraspas en el baño además de emvolver los papeles del bocadillo con el ABC



BGA dijo:


> Hoder, está el foro que arde contra la la Iglesia Católica. ¡¡¡ Gensanta!!!, esto es el acabose, el delirio, el final de los tiempos...



Bernaldo abre un hilo delirante contra los judíos y la gente se kaga en el papa...el tiro por la sotana jajajaja



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> No te hagas el tontito, llevas todo el hilo tirándole el anzuelo, y lo sabes, ¿a qué saben sus besos, quicir sus thanks?. (Risas)



Con quien más está es contigo, aquí hay rollo bollo



BGA dijo:


> Lo único que lamentaría son los daños colaterales que pueda causar, si se registra en tu antro y os honra con su presencia. Wodans y los demás lo entenderán, así es la _guerra_ judío, no haberla declarado con hilos como éste. (Risas):
> 
> Repito; éste es el nombre del antro: *<del>disidencia.info</del> hispanismo.org*, en él podrá hallar a numeros _henemijos_ suyos de Burbuja.info, y otros muchos que no conoce, Sra. MariaL. Piense en esto: un_ ecosistema de debate, virgen_, esperándola, tentador, ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



te tenemos un cepo puesto por si pisas aquello, así que imagínate con MariaL

*Se reserva el derecho de admisión*​


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (12 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> te tenemos un cepo puesto por si pisas aquello, así que imagínate con MariaL
> 
> *Se reserva el derecho de admisión*​



Lo primero, aclarar que soy totalmente ajena al Foro que citaste, como respuesta a que yo citase el tuyo. Solo soy lectora y me informo en él, solo eso, así que no los mezcles en estas movidas. Me consta que sí hay usuarios de _Burbuja.info_ en él, pero no soy nadie para dar nombres.

Ya en otro ámbito: te recuerdo que fui yo la que disintió con la disidencia, y me largué, a pesar de tus lloros, así que no te tires el rollo, que no cuela (Sonrisa). Dicho esto; es un buen Foro de debate, muy bueno, y me fui por motivos personales.

Y no seas rata, ábrele la puerta, piensa en el tráfico que generaría, en el juego que daría en los debates y en el número de visitas, la pela es la pela judío, ¿no? Bueno, todo esto en el caso de que esta señora estuviese interesada, que va a ser que no, o sí, yo qué se, oye.

Venga, que me lío. Un saludo.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Sep 2015)

Pues estoy contento con el hilo, los ataques al Papa vienen de serie, con eso ya contamos. Ahora bien, la idea de los crímenes rituales judíos que había pasado a la mitología, para algunos va a volver a pasar al campo de lo histórico, además rescatado por historiadores judíos, para más narices... rabino hijo de gran rabinísimo padre.

El único fallo es que no he puesto un resumen, pero eso lo corrijo ahora.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Bernaldo abre un hilo delirante contra los judíos y la gente se kaga en el papa...el tiro por la sotana jajajaja


----------



## Pzkpfw (12 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues estoy contento con el hilo, los ataques al Papa vienen de serie, con eso ya contamos. Ahora bien, la idea de los crímenes rituales judíos que había pasado a la mitología, para algunos va a volver a pasar al campo de lo histórico, además rescatado por historiadores judíos, para más narices... rabino hijo de gran rabinísimo padre.
> 
> El único fallo es que no he puesto un resumen, pero eso lo corrijo ahora.



hablando de crímenes rituales judíos:
recuérdese al Santo Niño de La Guardia o a Santo Dominguito de Val... victimas del odio criminal judío.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2015)

Me acaba de pasar una gordísima, acabé la noche hablando/discuntiendo con un judío afgano sobre religión y me pidió que rezara por él cuando vaya hoy mismo a misa. Hoy mismo cuando esté un poco más sereno os la cuento... va a parecer que es inventado pero Bernaldinho no miente y lo que os cuente es verdad.


----------



## MariaL. (13 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> me reafirmo en eso de que veo _temita_ entre usted y Da Grappla
> .



Tanta explicación, tanto reafirmar...... tanto disimulo
Adriadna o estás a punto de salir del armario o me parece que el chico te hace tilín.
En mi tierra, es una forma cultural, hay la costumbre de iniciar una muestra de interés, picando y metiéndose con la otra persona. Se llama en mi zona, parrandear. Luego muchas parejas lo siguen haciendo toda la vida, mi marido y yo es un continuo, llevamos más de 30 años y no lo hemos dejado, pero se ha convertido ya en una lucha de ingenio.
Y después de este mensaje, no sé de donde eres, pero que veo a una chica llamando desesperada a alguien, supongo que a Grappla.... un grito de hazme casito... espero. Porque una salida del armario siendo católica practicante hoy, no sé que sería mejor, si quedarse en él.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 09:09 ----------




BGA dijo:


> Pues, si un gran regalo. Se lo agradezco.
> 
> De paso, dele una vuelta y a lo mejor se la queda algo.



Vamos, que has pasado los ojos, ni te has enterado de lo que te dice el Papa y además, a pesar DE QUE LO HA PUESTO GRITANDO EN MAYÚSCULAS PUES EL POBRE TIENEN EL MISMO MAL VICIO QUE YO (según tú) NO HAS VISTO QUE VA DIRIGIDO A TI, NO A MI.

Qué clase de católico eres que te traigo un texto donde el propio Papa, pone a quienes se dirige y tú como no sabes que decir, pretendes darle la vuelta, para decir que no dice lo que claramente se lee, si no otra cosa y no va dirigido a ti, si no a mi!!!!! :XX::XX::XX:



> Y como no sabe leer, aún no se ha enterado que aquellos con quienes tiene tal detalle y otros que no nombra, nos hemos mantenido firmes a pesar de nuestras dudas y "conveniencias personales". Se equivocó de pacientes que precisen de ese bálsamo...



NO, tú has dicho que algo bueno, puede ser malo, cuando se hace con una intencionalidad.
Y ahí has usado conveniencias personales, porque el mal y el bien es absoluto, algo es bueno por si mismo, da igual la intencionalidad, lo mismo el mal, por eso la Iglesia defiende que el fin no justifica los medios y que no se pueden hacer cosas malas, para conseguir algo bueno.

---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 09:12 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> además de emvolver los papeles del bocadillo con el ABC



Joder, ni más ni menos que el ABC!!!!!
:XX::XX::XX:
Aún hay categorías entre los que envuelven el bocadillo en papel de periódico. :XX::XX:


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (13 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Tanta explicación, tanto reafirmar...... tanto disimulo
> Adriadna o estás a punto de salir del armario o me parece que el chico te hace tilín.
> En mi tierra, es una forma cultural, hay la costumbre de iniciar una muestra de interés, picando y metiéndose con la otra persona. Se llama en mi zona, parrandear. Luego muchas parejas lo siguen haciendo toda la vida, mi marido y yo es un continuo, llevamos más de 30 años y no lo hemos dejado, pero se ha convertido ya en una lucha de ingenio.
> Y después de este mensaje, no sé de donde eres, pero que veo a una chica llamando desesperada a alguien, supongo que a Grappla.... un grito de hazme casito... espero. Porque una salida del armario siendo católica practicante hoy, no sé que sería mejor, si quedarse en él.



Hola.

Ya que este hilo parece estar finiquitado, le responderé a su análisis de _garrafón._

Lo mío con Da Grappla es algo personal, pero no van los tiros por donde usted intuye, quite, quite, descártelo, tengo un gusto exquisito. De hecho, rechacé su petición de matrimonio (Risas). No sé, podría definirlo como un pique/reto "intelectual", me busca y lo busco, ¿por qué cree que creó este hilo -y otros- si no es para llamarme a gritos, eh? 

Le escribiré desde mí misma, más allá de mi nick: hubo un tiempo en el que le tuve aprecio, de hecho, y a pesar de lo que se pueda deducir de nuestras peleíllas, aún se lo tengo. Aunque insoportablemente engreído, anti-católico y un rato gilipollas, no es mala gente y tiene su corazoncito, judío, pero lo tiene. Me conoce y lo conozco perfectamente, pero el _feeling_ va por otros derroteros, muy distintos a sus deducciones, aunque buen teatro formamos él y yo. Créame, lo nuestro es otra cosa, muy distinta.... Se lo digo yo, que lo sabré mejor que usted, ¿no cree? Lo que me faltaba, señora, por favor...

Dicho y aclarado esto, vamos con usted y con él; mi intencionalidad no pasó de un sano_ animus iocandi_ evidententemente no era mi intención ofender, menos aún faltarle al respeto a su marido (sé que esto lo tiene claro, aún así me disculpo por el exceso). Sinceramente, y a pesar de nuestras disputas, me alegra saber que después de 30 años el amor perdura...

Bueno, creo que ya todo aclarado, así que, aquí ya no se me pierde nada. Un saludo.

Buen día.


----------



## MariaL. (13 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Ya que este hilo parece estar finiquitado, le responderé a su análisis de _garrafón._



Que ganas tienes de darlo por muerto :XX::XX::XX:
Yo no necesito explicaciones de tu vida personal, chiquilla.... 
Y no te preocupes, que tras tantos años de convivencia, a mi marido no le molesta nada y a mi tampoco, si no nos conocemos tras tantos años, pobre matrimonio habría sido (lo de parrandear te lo he dicho porque es lo que tú haces con Grappla)


----------



## BGA (13 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> ....................
> Vamos, que has pasado los ojos, ni te has enterado de lo que te dice el Papa y además, a pesar DE QUE LO HA PUESTO GRITANDO EN MAYÚSCULAS PUES EL POBRE TIENEN EL MISMO MAL VICIO QUE YO (según tú) NO HAS VISTO QUE VA DIRIGIDO A TI, NO A MI.
> 
> Qué clase de católico eres que te traigo un texto donde el propio Papa, pone a quienes se dirige y tú como no sabes que decir, pretendes darle la vuelta, para decir que no dice lo que claramente se lee, si no otra cosa y no va dirigido a ti, si no a mi!!!!! :XX::XX::XX:
> ...





Las leyes de los hombres reconocen atenuantes y agravantes sobre un mismo hecho. El juicio de Dios es sobre el alma del hombre, el cual Él conoce mejor que el propio hombre. El hombre no es Dios y por tanto es finito o limitado en el entendimiento de las últimas repercusiones de sus actos. Si el hombre alcanzara lo absoluto, sería Dios, pero es hombre, limitado en la apreciación del alcance de las cosas. Por eso, el hombre se equivoca tantas veces queriendo hacer el bien y muchas menos, acierta queriendo hacer el mal. Toda acción del hombre es incompleta y solo tiende a la perfección y a la Justicia si acepta la inspiración del Espíritu Santo y pone a Dios como objetivo último de su vida y obras. Pocos hay que no teman el juicio de Dios aún cuando crean que su vida ha sido virtuosa.

Solo hay un absoluto en Dios (el Bien) y un cuasi-absoluto en el Diablo (el Mal) que no prevalecerá sobre Aquel a la escala del Reino de Dios. En una escala muy inferior, se encuentra el hombre para el cual ambos representan un todo superior a su capacidad de entender y obrar. Toda acción del hombre es relativa al punto de referencia que adopte y así, tenderá a la perfección del Bien u optará por perfeccionarse en el MAL.

El camino del conocimiento está lleno de peligros y tentaciones, más intensos cuanto más lejos queden la humildad y el amor por las cosas simples. Muchos lo intentan pero pocos siguen fieles a su referencia en Dios. 

Y efectivamente, el fin no justifica los medios pero si para proteger mi vida o la de mis seres queridos destruyo otra vida, que las leyes de los hombres y Dios me lo demanden.

Pero usted, en su atrevimiento hipócrita, trata de demostrar a quien así cree, lo que es absoluto y relativo, lo que es virtud y pecado, siendo que usted no cree en lo absoluto y menos aún en El Absoluto; ni en el pecado ni en la virtud en Dios

Que entienda lo que he dicho o no, no garantiza que no vuelva a la carga intentando ser usted quien ponga la última palabra. En tal caso, procure -esta vez al menos- aportar algo de interés y utilidad para el respetable. De lo contrario, no volverá a obtener de mi otra respuesta.

Si dar el último grito es su premio de consolación, no seré yo quien la prive de su consuelo.

PD. Un ejemplo de la Hipocresía que usted practica MariaL.



> *Mateo 22, 15-21*
> 
> 15 Los fariseos se reunieron entonces para sorprender a Jesús en alguna de sus afirmaciones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2015)

Lo prometido es deuda, gentes... Sí, he pedido por la conversión de un judío (tranqui, DaGGry, no ha sido por tí) que conocí ayer noche. La curiosa historia es la siguiente.

Tengo un bareto debajo casa, digamos que más bien marginal, en el que paro de cuando en cuando pues... qué se yo, porque soy persona sociable y tengo curiosidad por tratar con gente de tótipo. Ahí para de tó y el caso es que anoche, antes de salir por ahí a la city quedé en parar a tomar algo ahí y, por lo que sea, un tipo que estaba sereno aunque con una cerveza, se dirige a mí, que si afgano, 34 annos ya en este país, etc, y algo vería que a las pocas frases salta la frase "crees en Dios?", yo que si claro, que si patatín, que si ya nos vamos, hasta luego...

Bueno, pues al cabo de unas seis horas, antes de entrar en casa me digo... pues voy a entrar allá y... me lo encuentro con una melopea del carajo. Ahí que me pido un agua y el tipo se suelta... que si yo soy ateo, profeta del ateísmo, que si yo de verdad creo en Dios... imaginad las escena bernaldiana, el tipo me da la oportunidad de desplegarme, me confiesa que es judío afgano (sip), que dejó de creer en el 2006 en su segundo viaje a Israel... blablalba... vi un tipo absolutamente derrotado, nada que ver con el aparentemetne seguro de sí mismo antes de las cervezas, obsesionado con su ateísmo, claramente atormentado... una y otra vez preguntándome que cómo voy a creer en Dios hasta que le digo que en unas horas estaría en misa... pues, agarraos, que el tipo hace un movimiento, tira la cerveza, entra en shock y... me pide que cuando esté allá pida por él.

Y lo he hecho. Hoy pedí por un judío afgano (que no sabía ni que los hubiera, según él en sus tiempos Afganistán era una tierra "democrática", moderna y esas cosas).


----------



## MariaL. (13 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Las leyes de los hombres reconocen atenuantes y agravantes sobre un mismo hecho. El juicio de Dios es sobre el alma del hombre, el cual Él conoce mejor que el propio hombre. El hombre no es Dios y por tanto es finito o limitado en el entendimiento de las últimas repercusiones de sus actos. Si el hombre alcanzara lo absoluto, sería Dios, pero es hombre, limitado en la apreciación del alcance de las cosas. Por eso, el hombre se equivoca tantas veces queriendo hacer el bien y muchas menos, acierta queriendo hacer el mal. Toda acción del hombre es incompleta y solo tiende a la perfección y a la Justicia si acepta la inspiración del Espíritu Santo y pone a Dios como objetivo último de su vida y obras. Pocos hay que no teman el juicio de Dios aún cuando crean que su vida ha sido virtuosa.
> 
> Solo hay un absoluto en Dios (el Bien) y un cuasi-absoluto en el Diablo (el Mal) que no prevalecerá sobre Aquel a la escala del Reino de Dios. En una escala muy inferior, se encuentra el hombre para el cual ambos representan un todo superior a su capacidad de entender y obrar. Toda acción del hombre es relativa al punto de referencia que adopte y así, tenderá a la perfección del Bien u optará por perfeccionarse en el MAL.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX: Qué pobreza espiritual!!!
Yo no te tendí ninguna trampa. TU HAS PUESTO ESE EJEMPLO, COMO EJEMPLO DE LO QUE QUERÍAS EXPLICAR. TE AGRADEZCO QUE ME CONSIDERES TAN BUENÍSIMA QUE ME PUEDO METER EN TU MENTE HABLANDO DE CUALQUIER COSA Y CONSEGUIR QUE ME PONGAS JUSTO UN EJEMPLO DONDE RELATIVICES :XX::XX:

Tú lo dices en el texto. La ley de los hombres reconoce atenuantes en la persona (por ser imperfecto) pero no en la moral, ni en el bien ni en el mal. Robar está mal y no verás una ley que diga que robar es bueno. Te atenúa la pena.... porque para la ley también el bien y el mal son absolutos

Por tanto Dios* QUE ES DE LO QUE HABLAMOS, DEL PAPA, POR TANTO DE RELIGIÓN Y ESTA NO EXISTE SIN DIOS,* entiende que si robas por hambre, lo que hay que hacer es darte de comer para evitar el pecado. Pero DIOS NO TE EXIME DEL PECADO, TIENES QUE CONFESARLO, PUES ROBAR ESTÁ MAL y tiene que ser perdonado.

Por eso o estás pasando el tiempo y de católico practicante no tienes nada, no puedes defender que algo malo (robar) es bueno cuando se hace con buena intencionalidad (necesidad)

O como hiciste que algo bueno (meter un indigente en casa) se vuelve malo cuando la intencionadamente es mala (dañar la unidad familiar).

Como católico TU, SI ERES PRACTICANTE DE VERDAD, POR TANTO CREES EN ABSOLUTOS, tienes que creer que robar está mal incluso aunque sea por necesidad, aunque dicho robo lo entiendas, como humano que eres y que el que rompe la unidad familiar es la pareja de quien mete el indigente, al no ser capaz de practicar los valores del bien, meter un indigente en casa es bueno

Y si de verdad, eres católico practicante deberías releer el texto que os puse, sobre la relativización que los católicos hacéis continuamente, porque en el fondo no creéis en la religión más que por la necesidad que tenéis de respuestas que la religión os la da gratis y os calma la conciencia.


----------



## BGA (13 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: Qué pobreza espiritual!!!
> Yo no te tendí ninguna trampa. TU HAS PUESTO ESE EJEMPLO, COMO EJEMPLO DE LO QUE QUERÍAS EXPLICAR. TE AGRADEZCO QUE ME CONSIDERES TAN BUENÍSIMA QUE ME PUEDO METER EN TU MENTE HABLANDO DE CUALQUIER COSA Y CONSEGUIR QUE ME PONGAS JUSTO UN EJEMPLO DONDE RELATIVICES :XX::XX:
> 
> Una marxista dando lecciones de pobreza espiritual... La ignorancia es osada y presume de inteligente.
> ...



No tenga dudas que así lo haré. El camino de la perfección cristiana está lleno de contrariedades y obstáculos, externos y de la propia condición humana. Unos -no sin desazón ni sufrimiento- tratamos de sobreponernos y otros, como usted, disfrutan revolcarse en ellos...


----------



## MariaL. (13 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> No tenga dudas que así lo haré. El camino de la perfección cristiana está lleno de contrariedades y obstáculos, externos y de la propia condición humana. Unos -no sin desazón ni sufrimiento- tratamos de sobreponernos y otros, como usted, disfrutan revolcarse en ellos...



Para quien lea, BGA deber llegar un momento que sabe que no tiene por donde salir, empieza a decir tonterías y por tanto contesta de forma que no salga en el quote. Supongo que es por eso, pues le he preguntado por qué hace esto y nunca ha contestado, por tanto tiene que ser algo de lo que se avergüenza.

Ser marxista según tú es no tener espiritualidad o tenerla pobre por defecto!!!!. 
:XX::XX::XX:

Lo que falta por oir. A un católico que acaba de leer como un Papa le ha dedicado un texto muy bien escrito, donde ha puesto claramente, que se lo dedica a él y no tarda ni un día, en dar la razón al Papa de lo que está ocurriendo en su Iglesia :XX::XX:

Luego te lías con mil excusas para no reconocer que has relativizado cuando has dicho que algo bueno puede ser malo por su intencionalidad, cosa que ningún católico practicante de verdad, diría y que el Papa en el texto que traje, dice que muchos católicos estáis incurriendo en eso y esa relativización es tremendamente peligrosa para la Iglesia :XX::XX::XX:

*Y no, no estamos hablando de resolver un porblema humano. Te recuerdo el título. IGLESIA CATÓLICA=INVASIÓN.

HABLAMOS DE QUE LOS REYES CATÓLICOS EXPULSARON A LOS INFIELES DE ESPAÑA SI NO SE BAUTIZABAN CATÓLICOS Y UNOS SIGLOS DESPUÉS UN PAPA DICE A LOS INFIELES: VENIR Y SERÉIS BIEN RECIBIDOS, OS DAREMOS NUESTRAS CASAS, OS DAREMOS DINERO, OS DAREMOS NUESTRA SANIDAD, DAREMOS EDUCACIÓN A VUESTROS HIJOS, A CAMBIO DE NADA.*

HABLAMOS DE ESTA INCOHERENCIA. POR TANTO HABLAMOS DEL PAPA, DE LOS REYES CATÓLICAS Y DE DIOS Y DE LA RELIGIÓN CATÓLICA (Hay dios sin religión pero no hay religión sin dios)

Tú has puesto lo que has puesto y yo lo he interpretado. Llevamos con esta conversación muuuuucho tiempo y yo te dije, como católico no puedes depender que algo sea bueno o malo según las circunstancias o las intenciones, que contestaste? Te reafirmaste en que las cosas pueden ser buenas o malas según circunstancias o intenciones.... por tanto ahora no recules, ahora no intentes decir: yo no quise decir eso. Porque si fuera cierto, lo hubieras dicho antes, me hubieras dicho: interpretaste mal y te hubieras explicado. Pero hizo falta que Adriadna te dijera que yo tengo razón, para que ahora vengas a disimular.

Como católico puedes saber Misa, pero como Católico tienes que aceptar que lo que está mal lo está, dando igual las circunstancias y las intenciones y lo que está bien también. Que el fin no justifica los medios y que algo malo no pasa a ser bueno porque tengas buenas intenciones al hacerlo.
No sabes ni que es el relativismo ni que es relativizar, por eso se te llena la boca hacia el relativismo mientras una y otra vez relativizas, que mira lo que dice el Papa sobre relativizar, lo dañino que es......

*Unos, os mentís sobre ello..... se ve mensaje tras mensaje y prueba indudable como te traigo un texto de tu Papa, donde pone a quien va dirigida la enseñanza y tú mismo dices que dándole la vuelta..... va dirigido a mi :XX::XX::XX:*


----------



## BGA (13 Sep 2015)

MariaL:



> Para quien lea, BGA deber llegar un momento que sabe que no tiene por donde salir, empieza a decir tonterías y por tanto contesta de forma que no salga en el quote. Supongo que es por eso, pues le he preguntado por qué hace esto y nunca ha contestado, por tanto tiene que ser algo de lo que se avergüenza.



Quotear es una manera cómoda de dar sentido a lo que se responde a otro forero sin necesidad de ensuciarlo con constantes llamamientos a la frase respondida. Si usted ve otra intencionalidad será porque ¿la practica?

Respecto a las tonterías, aplíquese el cuento, ya sabe la consideración que me merecen la mayoría de sus comentarios. Por cierto, está muy feo practicar aquello de lo que acusa a otros foreros poniendo al resto de su parte o intentando hacerles ver la luz..



> Y no, no estamos hablando de resolver un porblema humano. Te recuerdo el título. IGLESIA CATÓLICA=INVASIÓN



Se equivoca de nuevo y su persistencia en el error habla de si misma mejor que usted misma.



> HABLAMOS DE QUE LOS REYES CATÓLICOS EXPULSARON A LOS INFIELES DE ESPAÑA SI NO SE BAUTIZABAN CATÓLICOS Y UNOS SIGLOS DESPUÉS UN PAPA DICE A LOS INFIELES: VENIR Y SERÉIS BIEN RECIBIDOS, OS DAREMOS NUESTRAS CASAS, OS DAREMOS DINERO, OS DAREMOS NUESTRA SANIDAD, DAREMOS EDUCACIÓN A VUESTROS HIJOS, A CAMBIO DE NADA.



Predique con el ejemplo su propia coherencia y deje a los demás en sus incoherencias. Está por ver que de la que habla lo sea pero no está por ver su necesidad de ver pajas en el ojo ajeno a pesar de las vigas en los suyos. 

Si no estamos hablando de una crisis humanitaria (cosa que solo usted defiende en este hilo, ya que la recuerdo que su objeto no es discutir lo evidente sino si existe una intencionalidad encubierta), ¿usted qué haría?. ¿Son parias de la tierra o extraterrestres? ¿le importa el ser humano más allá de sus entelequias "fobiosóficas"?




> Te reafirmaste en que las cosas pueden ser buenas o malas según circunstancias o intenciones.... por tanto ahora no recules, ahora no intentes decir: yo no quise decir eso. Porque si fuera cierto, lo hubieras dicho antes, me hubieras dicho: interpretaste mal y te hubieras explicado. Pero hizo falta que Adriadna te dijera que yo tengo razón, para que ahora vengas a disimular.



Miente. Lo único que he dicho es que un mismo hecho punitivo puede recibir diferentes castigos según la ley de Dios y de los hombres. Suponer sobre la base de una imprecisión en el lenguaje en un foro, es mucho suponer, pero "delatar" los silencios y su intención es adivinanza o el comodín del público. Nunca he afirmado que robar sea ni bueno ni malo sobre la base de la intención, eso son aportaciones suyas necesaria para su negocio; he dicho que motivos distintos para robar son tenidos en diferente gravedad. Es usted la que necesita retorcer algo tan simple para justificarse a sí misma y a su locura. Supongo (y a estas alturas es harto suponer) que en su vida cotidiana comprenda estas cosas porque de lo contrario usted daría miedo...

Demuestre que reculo en nada de lo que digo y no con lo que usted afirma que digo. Sea valiente. Ya sabe, la oportunidad la pintan calva (aunque usted la ponga peluca).



> Como católico puedes saber Misa, pero como Católico tienes que aceptar que lo que está mal lo está, dando igual las circunstancias y las intenciones y lo que está bien también. Que el fin no justifica los medios y que algo malo no pasa a ser bueno porque tengas buenas intenciones al hacerlo.
> No sabes ni que es el relativismo ni que es relativizar, por eso se te llena la boca hacia el relativismo mientras una y otra vez relativizas, que mira lo que dice el Papa sobre relativizar, lo dañino que es......



Como la respondí en otro post, si en defensa de mi vida o de personas queridas tengo que matar, que vengan las leyes de Dios y de los hombres a demandármelo.

¿Acaso cree que ésto no es compresible y hasta justificable por la inmensa mayoría de las personas?. ¿Acaso cree que ante un acto así nadie piense en ser comprendido? ¿Lo comprendería usted o solo le sirve para argumenta (sic) su bronca?

Son preguntas retóricas que no esperan respuesta en un nivel mínimo de decencia intelectual, es decir, no esperan respuesta. 

PD. La sonrisa forzada oculta "su natural belleza"...


----------



## Don Pelayo (13 Sep 2015)

Y mientras los ultramontanos justifican cualquier obra y gracia de la CE (Conferencia Episcopal) ésta se prepara para encularnos con las decenas de miles de "refugiados" que el Sanedrín disponga. 

Daría risa de no dar pena.


----------



## BGA (13 Sep 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Y mientras los ultramontanos justifican cualquier obra y gracia de la CE (Conferencia Episcopal) ésta se prepara para encularnos con las decenas de miles de "refugiados" que el Sanedrín disponga.
> 
> Daría risa de no dar pena.



Moriremos cienes de veces. La siguiente en Octubre... o Noviembre... Pero que no quepa duda: la Iglesia será culpable.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2015)

Los protestantes son asín.



BGA dijo:


> Moriremos cienes de veces. La siguiente en Octubre... o Noviembre... Pero que no quepa duda: la Iglesia será culpable.


----------



## Don Pelayo (13 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Moriremos cienes de veces. La siguiente en Octubre... o Noviembre... Pero que no quepa duda: la Iglesia será culpable.



La Iglesia no, pero parte de la Iglesia por lo menos sí ¿u os atrevéis a negarlo todavía? almas de cántaro...*el enemigo está en casa. *


----------



## BGA (13 Sep 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> La Iglesia no, pero parte de la Iglesia por lo menos sí ¿u os atrevéis a negarlo todavía? almas de cántaro...*el enemigo está en casa. *



*"Cristianos de Jordania dan esperanza a refugiados sirios"*


CBN TV - Cristianos de Jordania dan esperanza a refugiados sirios

Pero está todo tan meridianamente claro que mientras una cosa o la contraria, les tiramos al mar ¿no?

*"La revista del EI acusa a los refugiados sirios y libios de pecadores por huir a tierras cristianas"*


"Lamentablemente, algunos sirios y libios están dispuestos a arriesgar las vidas y las almas de sus hijos, sacrificando muchas de ellas durante el peligroso viaje a unas tierras gobernadas por el ateísmo y la indecencia", publicó el Estado Islámico en la revista Dabiq. 

La revista del EI acusa a los refugiados sirios y libios de pecadores

*Los cristianos sirios piden auxilio*

Vaya vaya... Vamos a suponer que todo este pifostio no tiene nada... que ver con que los "migrantes" sean cristianos en número significativo....

Los cristianos sirios piden auxilio



> GRUPO PERSEGUIDOR DE CRISTIANOS (ISIS) SE ESTARÍA INFILTRANDO ENTRE REFUGIADOS SIRIOS EN TODO EL MUNDO



GRUPO PERSEGUIDOR DE CRISTIANOS (ISIS) SE ESTARÃA INFILTRANDO ENTRE REFUGIADOS SIRIOS EN TODO EL MUNDO | Actualidad Cristiana

Vivir a golpe de titular es lo que tiene. Pero la mierdecilla ya está suficientemente "ventilada".


----------



## Pzkpfw (13 Sep 2015)

cristianos sirios, cristianos jordanos... no son cristianos, son conversos y nada más.

no hay que fiarse de los conversos, a veces sirven y han servido de enlace para infiltrar enemigos.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2015)

En cambio los españoles no, somos cristianos desde antes de que Caín le diera el garrotazo a Abel... :fiufiu:

Hay que joderse...



Pzkpfw dijo:


> cristianos sirios, cristianos jordanos... no son cristianos, son conversos y nada más.
> 
> no hay que fiarse de los conversos, a veces sirven y han servido de enlace para infiltrar enemigos.


----------



## Gorguera (13 Sep 2015)

Iglesia Hispano-Ibérica YA!


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2015)

Vivan las 19 iglesias nacionales ibéricas más la del Bierzo y la autónoma de Mondoñedo!!!


Ah, y el rito maragato que no falte...



Gorguera dijo:


> Iglesia Hispano-Ibérica YA!


----------



## Verto (13 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Atención a un nuevo especimen (bueno, nuevo no es, pero estaba desaparecido, ha vuelto), de la sorprendente fauna anticatólica que pulula por este "esquizofrénico" ecosistema.
> 
> -Paladín de la lucha antiaborista, así se califica él a sí mismo.
> -Misógino; su único anhelo es encarcelar a todas las madres que aborten, esta es su única motivación.
> ...



Yo no me río, la cosa puede que no sea tan psicótica como aparenta a simple vista. Precisamente puede que esa sea la intención del personaje, mostrar un grado de radicalismo psicótico tan abyecto y absurdo con la causa supuestamente antiabortista que dice defender, que busque lograr el efecto contrario en quién lo pueda leer.

Estoy casi plenamente convencido de que el tipo es un proabortista tratando de ridiculizar la causa provida. Su lenguaje y forma de expresarse es demasiado evidente del tipo de ideología que se esconde tras la mascarada que mantiene este individuo. 

Un saludo


----------



## BGA (13 Sep 2015)

Pzkpfw dijo:


> cristianos sirios, cristianos jordanos... no son cristianos, son conversos y nada más.
> 
> no hay que fiarse de los conversos, a veces sirven y han servido de enlace para infiltrar enemigos.



Estos cristianos son más viejos que la pana, más viejos que nosotros y seguramente más firmes que cualquiera de nosotros.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2015)

Eso seguro, han tenido que aguantar bastante más.



BGA dijo:


> Estos cristianos son más viejos que la pana, más viejos que nosotros y seguramente más firmes que cualquiera de nosotros.


----------



## BGA (13 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Eso seguro, han tenido que aguantar bastante más.



Pero no son "blancos". Maldita sea...


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Sep 2015)

Los sirios son blancos pero de tener invasores mejor que sean viquingos piratones de esos con los que los morenazis gustan de estrechar lazos de intensa, pero sana, camaradería intrarrasiá y de ermandá hezpirituá.

Viva la iglesia viquinga del séptimo día de Catoira.









BGA dijo:


> Pero no son "blancos". Maldita sea...


----------



## BGA (13 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Los sirios son blancos pero de tener invasores mejor que sean viquingos piratones de esos con los que los morenazis gustan de estrechar lazos de intensa, pero sana, camaradería intrarrasiá y de ermandá hezpirituá.
> 
> Viva la iglesia viquinga del séptimo día de Catoira.



A mi es que ver a "estos" dando por saco en Galicia me pone fatal. Me siento incomprendido...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (13 Sep 2015)

¿Pero esto qué coño es? 


...volvemos al instituto cuando te venía una "a mi amiga Yurena/Susana/Yasmina (ahora no recuerdo más) le gustas, jijiji" :o:o:o:o


vale ya


----------



## MariaL. (13 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Quotear es una manera cómoda de dar sentido a lo que se responde a otro forero sin necesidad de ensuciarlo con constantes llamamientos a la frase respondida. Si usted ve otra intencionalidad será porque ¿la practica?



Hay intencionalidad, cuando se pregunta el por qué se hace algo de una forma y no se responde. O hay intencionalidad o mala educación....

MIRA QUE BUENÍSIMO.

DICES: No, no estamos hablando de Dios. Estamos hablando de resolver un drama humano en el que el Papa 
DIGO (EN MAYÚSCULAS Y LETRAS GRANDES PARA QUE NO SE TE ESCAPE Y LO LEAS BIEN Y CLARO): Y no, no estamos hablando de resolver un porblema humano. Te recuerdo el título. IGLESIA CATÓLICA=INVASIÓN.

HABLAMOS DE QUE LOS REYES CATÓLICOS EXPULSARON A LOS INFIELES DE ESPAÑA SI NO SE BAUTIZABAN CATÓLICOS Y UNOS SIGLOS DESPUÉS UN PAPA DICE A LOS INFIELES: VENIR Y SERÉIS BIEN RECIBIDOS, OS DAREMOS NUESTRAS CASAS, OS DAREMOS DINERO, OS DAREMOS NUESTRA SANIDAD, DAREMOS EDUCACIÓN A VUESTROS HIJOS, A CAMBIO DE NADA.HABLAMOS DE ESTA INCOHERENCIA. POR TANTO HABLAMOS DEL PAPA, DE LOS REYES CATÓLICAS Y DE DIOS Y DE LA RELIGIÓN CATÓLICA (Hay dios sin religión pero no hay religión sin dios)

DICES: *Se equivoca de nuevo y su persistencia en el error habla de si misma mejor que usted misma.*

:XX::XX::XX:
Es decir, tú sabes de que hablamos mejor que el título del hilo, mejor que Grappla que es quien ha decidido el tema. Tu sabes que me equivoco yo, Grappla y el título el hilo, sólo tú sabes de que estamos hablando :XX::XX::XX:

Del resto ya paso, porque ya es aburrido dar tanta vuelta a lo mismo, claro está que relativizas tú y tus amigos, continuamente como todo el mundo, esa es una de las mayores demostraciones de que la religión católica está errada, no se puede poner en práctica, porque a medida que cambian los tiempos, los católicos van cambiando con el tiempo y al mismo ritmo que ateos y agnósticos y por tanto no pueden seguir fielmente su religión. Y por eso también en XXI siglos, ni por las buenas ni por las malas, han conseguido mejorar el mundo. Y en eso sí que estoy de acuerdo con el Papa, el fin de la Iglesia Católica, está ahí, católicos revitalizando=fin de la institución en unas generaciones

---------- Post added 13-sep-2015 at 23:28 ----------




Verto dijo:


> Yo no me río, la cosa puede que no sea tan psicótica como aparenta a simple vista. Precisamente puede que esa sea la intención del personaje, mostrar un grado de radicalismo psicótico tan abyecto y absurdo con la causa supuestamente antiabortista que dice defender, que busque lograr el efecto contrario en quién lo pueda leer.
> 
> Estoy casi plenamente convencido de que el tipo es un proabortista tratando de ridiculizar la causa provida. Su lenguaje y forma de expresarse es demasiado evidente del tipo de ideología que se esconde tras la mascarada que mantiene este individuo.
> 
> Un saludo



No te lies con psicópatas y demás. Es otro endemoniado que "sha colao" :XX::XX:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (13 Sep 2015)

En la España por venir, si es mala será cosa de luchar y morir. Si es buena un judío no puede vivir en ella.

Convertirse sin creer o marchar al exilio

Antiguo dilema


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2015)

MariaL.



> Hay intencionalidad, cuando se pregunta el por qué se hace algo de una forma y no se responde. O hay intencionalidad o mala educación....
> 
> MIRA QUE BUENÍSIMO.
> 
> ...



Demuestre que ha dicho TODO lo que dice que ha dicho. En el resto demuestra sus "facultades de sobra"... y gritando, para que quede constancia.



> DICES: *Se equivoca de nuevo y su persistencia en el error habla de si misma mejor que usted misma.*
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:
> Es decir, tú sabes de que hablamos mejor que el título del hilo, mejor que Grappla que es quien ha decidido el tema. Tu sabes que me equivoco yo, Grappla y el título el hilo, sólo tú sabes de que estamos hablando :XX::XX::XX:



Otros y yo sabemos "perfectamente" de qué hablamos desde el principio. El principio ¿se entera?. Y es gracias a ese debate -le guste o no- que este hilo lleva "nosecuantas páginas". Debería estar agradecida no obstante pues aunque, "no nos enteramos" de lo que hablamos, ha recibido en él la reciprocidad de la que carece en cada una de sus otras"migraciones".



> Del resto ya paso, porque ya es aburrido dar tanta vuelta a lo mismo, claro está que relativizas tú y tus amigos, continuamente como todo el mundo, esa es una de las mayores demostraciones de que la religión católica está errada, no se puede poner en práctica, porque a medida que cambian los tiempos, los católicos van cambiando con el tiempo y al mismo ritmo que ateos y agnósticos y por tanto no pueden seguir fielmente su religión. Y por eso también en XXI siglos, ni por las buenas ni por las malas, han conseguido mejorar el mundo. Y en eso sí que estoy de acuerdo con el Papa, el fin de la Iglesia Católica, está ahí, católicos revitalizando=fin de la institución en unas generaciones





Esa es su opinión y así nos la ha contado.


----------



## MariaL. (14 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Demuestre que ha dicho TODO lo que dice que ha dicho. En el resto demuestra sus "facultades de sobra"... y gritando, para que quede constancia.



Pero ya ves que gritar es bueno. Hasta tu Papa lo hace en la enciclica para que te des cuenta de que va por ti y aún así, dices que le demos la vuelta y va dirigido a mi :XX::XX::XX:



> Otros y yo sabemos "perfectamente" de qué hablamos desde el principio. El principio ¿se entera?. Y es gracias a ese debate -le guste o no- que este hilo lleva "nosecuantas páginas". Debería estar agradecida no obstante pues aunque, "no nos enteramos" de lo que hablamos, ha recibido en él la reciprocidad de la que carece en cada una de sus otras"migraciones".



Claro que sí, los católicos que relativizáis, ninguno os dais cuenta de que lo hacéis, por eso precisáis que el Papa insista e insista. Si os dierais cuenta se supone que no lo haríais o dejaríais de ser católicos.

PERO EL TEMA ES EL HILO. QUIEN QUIERA SE SALE DEL TEMA Y DISCUTE LO QUE LE DA LA GANA, PERO PARA SALIR DEL TEMA HACE FALTA QUE LOS DOS QUIERAN SALIR DEL TEMA. `POR LO TANTO YO NO SALGO DEL TEMA, LA IGLESIA SE CONTRADICE DESDE LOS REYES CATÓLICOS OBLIGANDO A LA CONVERSIÓN O MARCHARSE Y HOY EL PAPA INVITANDO A QUE VENGAN TODOS LOS QUE LES PLAZCA SIN CONDICIONES, ADEMÁS MANTENIDOS Y CUIDADOS. Y TÚ, COMO CATÓLICO QUE ERES, QUIERES DISCUTIR CONMIGO PERO DECIDIR DE QUÉ.* Y sabes por qué quieres eso ahora? porque no sabes por donde salir, de donde tú solito te has metido, porque no conoces tu supuesta fe.*


Esa es su opinión y así nos la ha contado.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gorguera (14 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> En la España por venir, si es mala será cosa de luchar y morir. Si es buena un judío no puede vivir en ella.
> 
> Convertirse sin creer o marchar al exilio
> 
> Antiguo dilema



"Pobres" musulmanes, que "tendrán" que convertirse o marchar al exilio, ¿no?


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> En la España por venir, si es mala será cosa de luchar y morir. Si es buena un judío no puede vivir en ella.
> 
> Convertirse sin creer o marchar al exilio
> 
> Antiguo dilema



No hay ningún dilema si tiene claras sus prioridades. No se puede "amar" a dos patrias a la vez


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (14 Sep 2015)

........................



Punchy dijo:


> *Cáritas articulará la acogida de refugiados en viviendas.*
> *El vicario de la parroquia de Lalín invita a los cristianos a que abran sus casas a los "expulsados de sus países por las guerras" *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Verto (14 Sep 2015)




----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (14 Sep 2015)

qué de Cáritas no decimos na, ¿eh?

El pajarraco a su cargo es otro pro invasión



BGA dijo:


> No hay ningún dilema si tiene claras sus prioridades. No se puede "amar" a dos patrias a la vez



esa es la mentalidad absurda

mira las dos patrias que tenía Carlos I cuendo le puso al papa los cojones de alzacuellos


----------



## MariaL. (14 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ........................



Es gracioso, Nuria Gispert deja la dirección de Cáritas España porque esta no entiende su trabajo con los emigrantes, donde ella presentaba una ideología muy socialista y poco tradicionalista.
Ahora resulta que habla el Papa y todos socialistas :XX::XX::XX:
En breve, porque Caritas está como loca, no tienen capacidad para organizarse para recibir muchos refugiados, esta organización tiene un grave problema organizativo, que es estructural, nadie hace caso a las normas, los veremos llamando a Nuria para que los organice :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> qué de Cáritas no decimos na, ¿eh?
> 
> El pajarraco a su cargo es otro pro invasión
> 
> ...



Ya está todo dicho mientras no sucedan cosas nuevas. Lo de Cátiras era esperable y coherente con el mensaje. El tiempo dirá si finalmente es una invasión o se queda en el enésimo golpe de titular y alarma con los que mantenernos distraídos y estresados...

A la segunda cuestión, Carlos I tomó su decisión y en todo caso, sus patrias tenían intereses comunes en aspectos que entiendo que a usted le inquieten en su caso.


----------



## Gorguera (14 Sep 2015)

Carlos I tenía una única Fe.


----------



## MariaL. (14 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Ya está todo dicho mientras no sucedan cosas nuevas. Lo de Cátiras era esperable y coherente con el mensaje. El tiempo dirá si finalmente es una invasión o se queda en el enésimo golpe de titular y alarma con los que mantenernos distraídos y estresados...



Coherente con la obligación debida al Papa, no? porque tal como dices, todo queda a la imaginación del lector.
Caritas no quiere emigrantes y menos en masa, atiende, a los que llegan.

Pero por ejemplo, yo ya traje lo que digo Angel Dorrego, se hará porque lo manda el Papa, pero aquí a todos nos ha extrañado este mandato... y hay comentarios internos sobre el tema que se solventarán el día 16 en la reunión en Madrid.* Nos llevará tiempo prepararnos porque esta orden del Papa nos ha cogido desprevenidos.*

Supongo que te refieres que era esperable que para Cáritas fuera raro que el Papa cambie de bando y abrace la llegada de todos esos refugiados y coherencia sea: no me cuadra esto pero estoy obligado a hacer caso......

Como ya he dicho antes, Nuria marchó de Caritas España, por pensar como este Papa y se encontraba sola, hasta le cambiaron a su equipo, de gente que era más o menos como ella, porque su socialismo, en este tema, chocaba con los Obispos y con el Papa de entonces....


----------



## rush81 (14 Sep 2015)

El cristofascismo anda jodido, no les van a autorizar la cruzada.


----------



## Verto (14 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> qué de Cáritas no decimos na, ¿eh?



Cáritas no es una institución independiente de la Iglesia. Es la parte de la Iglesia que se encarga de la ación social y caritativa que dimana del mensaje evangélico de la Iglesia. No se puede entender a Cáritas como independiente de lo que diga la Iglesia. Hay que entender que la Iglesia no es una institución democrática sino jerárquica, y su cabeza terrenal es el Papa, así que si el Papa dice que hay que acoger a los refugiados de la guerra, Cáritas solo puede decir Amén.


----------



## BGA (14 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Cáritas no es una institución independiente de la Iglesia. Es la parte de la Iglesia que se encarga de la ación social y caritativa que dimana del mensaje evangélico de la Iglesia. No se puede entender a Cáritas como independiente de lo que diga la Iglesia. Hay que entender que la Iglesia no es una institución democrática sino jerárquica, y su cabeza terrenal es el Papa, así que si el Papa dice que hay que acoger a los refugiados de la guerra, Cáritas solo puede decir Amén.



¿Por qué conformarse con un enemigo si por mitosis puedes tener dos?


----------



## Verto (14 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Por qué conformarse con un enemigo si por mitosis puedes tener dos?



Pues sí, y si además te premian por acusar y dividir, en lugar de dos puedes crear cien, mil, un millón... cada vez más pequeños y fáciles de golpear, hasta lograr invadir la casa que quieres conquistar, sin derramar una gota de sangre dentro de la misma porque previamente ya se han encargado los tuyos de derramarla fuea. Y mientras, los niños párvulos de la casa, seguirán aplaudiendo con las orejas las nuevas ocurrencias de sus propios enemigos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (14 Sep 2015)

Cáritas tiene al mando a un personaje turbio, hediondo, infecto, nauseabundo. Voy a pedirle a Juan Manuel de Prada el diccionario de sinónimos y antónimos


*Conozca a RAFAEL DEL RÍO. De jefe turbio de la Policía a Cáritas (gitanos, heroína, ETA, inmis)*


El voluntarismo católico no conoce límites más que el de la ignorancia autoimpuesta


----------



## MariaL. (14 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Por qué conformarse con un enemigo si por mitosis puedes tener dos?



Cuando interesa, cuando ya no hay por donde defender el clero, entonces los católicos se esconden bajo la grandísima obra de Cáritas.

Pero cuando Cáritas dice cosas en su campo que no gustan, entonces, Iglesia es Obispos y lo que ellos dicen.

Cáritas es muy cómoda, ahora toca, ahora no toca, ahora son Igleisa, ahora parece que no hay más Iglesia que ella y cuando interesa, no es más la ong de la Iglesia.

Lo cierto es que Cáritas España lleva luchando toda su vida contra mentalidades como la de este Papa y ahora ella reconoce abiertamente, que asume pero no comparte y que es en error lo que ha dicho el Papa

Pero.... los de este foro, no tienen su coraje y hay que defender que el Papa no puede decir otra cosa... Cáritas sí? Entonces no es Iglesia?


----------



## España1 (14 Sep 2015)

Me duele reconocerlo, pero el buenismo de los obispos traerá miseria. Ayer en misa pidieron casas de acogida, de verguenza.


----------



## Verto (14 Sep 2015)

Ese supuesto buenismo del Papa, los obispos o la Iglesia en general no traerá la miseria. La miseria ya está aquí y es principalmente moral, y también social y económica en la medida que nos dejamos arrastrar por los correctismos políticos, la opinión de las mayorías y la propaganda, o dependemos de las guerras, las deudas y la miseria de otros para nuestro estado del bienestar, e hipócritamente desechamos a las víctimas de nuestro acomodo para no tener que reconocer nuestra escasa dignidad. Eso no es ser cristiano, eso es otra cosa.


----------



## Gorguera (14 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Ese supuesto buenismo del Papa, los obispos o la Iglesia en general no traerá la miseria. La miseria ya está aquí y es principalmente moral, y también social y económica en la medida que nos dejamos arrastrar por los correctismos políticos, la opinión de las mayorías y la propaganda, o dependemos de las guerras, las deudas y la miseria de otros para nuestro estado del bienestar, e hipócritamente desechamos a las víctimas de nuestro acomodo para no tener que reconocer nuestra escasa dignidad. Eso no es ser cristiano, eso es otra cosa.



Curioso, si tapo su nick bien podría parecer que estoy hablando con un representante de la teología de la lbieración, o un mero divulgador marxista.

Eso de que porque la mayor parte de la culpa la tienen unos hace que automaticamente nos libremos de ella no tiene sentido. Que existan grados de culpabilidad en el problema no quita que parte del clero o la Iglesia esté espantando a mucha gente por la manera en que la están cagando. 

Querían meter a más gente en la Iglesia, y para ello se pusieron más progres y buenrollistas, y lo que están haciendo es que están echando a los pocos que pudieran tener interés por seguir ahí.


----------



## Verto (14 Sep 2015)

Piense Ud lo que quiera. Yo estoy con la Iglesia y le rindo cuentas a Dios. No me va a cambiar la fe una opinión política acomodaticia.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2015)

Asume la parte de culpa que tienes de eso que llamas "invasión". Cuando uno considera estar invadido toma las armas, sí o sí.

¿Tú ya las tomaste?¿Cuántos invasores has abatido ya?






Gorguera dijo:


> Curioso, si tapo su nick bien podría parecer que estoy hablando con un representante de la teología de la lbieración, o un mero divulgador marxista.
> 
> Eso de que porque la mayor parte de la culpa la tienen unos hace que automaticamente nos libremos de ella no tiene sentido. Que existan grados de culpabilidad en el problema no hace que parte del clero o la Iglesia esté espantando a mucha gente.
> 
> Querían meter a más gente en la Iglesia, y para ello se pusieron más progres y buenrollistas, y lo que están haciendo es que están echando a los pocos que pudieran tener interés por seguir ahí.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Sep 2015)

Si la iglesia se quiere meter en politica que funden un partido politico como teresa forcades, sino que se callen la puta boca para siempre.

es muy bonito opinar sin arriesgarse a comerse el ridiculo de que la gente les de la espalda y continuar con la idea de pensar que representan a mucha gente cuando no es verdad.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2015)

¿En base a qué va a tener la Iglesia que callarse la boca? 

Por supuesto que representan. Nada menos que a la religión mayoritaria de España y del mundo occidental.



SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Si la iglesia se quiere meter en politica que funden un partido politico como teresa forcades, sino que se callen la puta boca para siempre.
> 
> es muy bonito opinar sin arriesgarse a comerse el ridiculo de que la gente les de la espalda y continuar con la idea de pensar que representan a mucha gente cuando no es verdad.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Sep 2015)

los medicos representan la profesion mas importante del mundo entero y no se dedican a dar por culo como los catolicos hacen todos los dias.

si quieren opinar de politica que funden su propio partido.

asi cuando salgan mas violadores de niños sera mas gracioso ver a quien votan los catolicos para "representarles".


----------



## Verto (14 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> lo que están haciendo es que están echando a los pocos que pudieran tener interés por seguir ahí.



Si se trata de gente que antepone su opinión privada o su hedonismo social al cumplimiento del mandato del Evangelio, ya están tardando en irse. A fin de cuentas Jesús ya invitó a dejar casa, familia, etc por seguirle y advirtió de que por ello habría persecuciones. Ante todo me quedo con aquello de: "Bienaventurados seréis cuando os injurien y os persigan por mi causa".

Porque eso de hablar de cristianismo e Iglesia sin Cristo ni comunidad, a mi me da grima y me parece muy hipócrita.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2015)

La medicina no abarca la política, la Religión contiene a la política.

Sólo un analfabeto desconoce esto. Hasta tú, que no tienes un partido político, opinas de política. Faltaría más que los representantes de la Religión más importante del mundo fueran a callarse la boquita.

¿De qué membrillo te has caído tú?





SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> los medicos representan la profesion mas importante del mundo entero y no se dedican a dar por culo como los catolicos hacen todos los dias.
> 
> si quieren opinar de politica que funden su propio partido.
> 
> asi cuando salgan mas violadores de niños sera mas gracioso ver a quien votan los catolicos para "representarles".


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Sep 2015)

la religion mas importante del mundo es el islam pedazo de analfabeto.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2015)

Incauto, la más importante es la cristiana. En el pasado, en el presente y lo seguirá siendo en el futuro.

¿También quieres callarle la boca a los clérigos mahomentanos?

Mejor cállate tú... o monta un partido político, analfa.



SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> la religion mas importante del mundo es el islam pedazo de analfabeto.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Sep 2015)

la iglesia de los catolicos no solo debe callarse la puta boca sino ademas deben pagar impuestos porque todo lo que recogen en el cepillo son donaciones en negro.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2015)

Por supuesto que no se calla la boca ni se va a callar.

Si tienes algo que opinar... móntate un partido, :fiufiu:.





SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> la iglesia de los catolicos no solo debe callarse la puta boca sino ademas deben pagar impuestos porque todo lo que recogen en el cepillo son donaciones en negro.


----------



## Gorguera (14 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Si se trata de gente que antepone su opinión privada o su hedonismo social al cumplimiento del mandato del Evangelio, ya están tardando en irse. A fin de cuentas Jesús ya invitó a dejar casa, familia, etc por seguirle y advirtió de que por ello habría persecuciones. Ante todo me quedo con aquello de: "Bienaventurados seréis cuando os injurien y os persigan por mi causa".
> 
> Porque eso de hablar de cristianismo e Iglesia sin Cristo ni comunidad, a mi me da grima y me parece muy hipócrita.



No se en que parte del evangelio se habla de apoyar la invasión y genocidio de las naciones, me parecería tremendamente extraño, pero si en un hipotético caso lo pusiera, en ese caso se pueden ir al cuerno.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Sep 2015)

En los manuales del identitario, ¿dónde dice asistir a una invasión sin tomar las armas?

¿Cuántos invasores has abatido hoy, Gorguera?



Gorguera dijo:


> No se en que parte del evangelio se habla de apoyar la invasión y genocidio de las naciones, me parecería tremendamente extraño, pero si en un hipotético caso lo pusiera, en ese caso se pueden ir al cuerno.


----------



## Verto (15 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> No se en que parte del evangelio se habla de apoyar la invasión y genocidio de las naciones, me parecería tremendamente extraño, pero si en un hipotético caso lo pusiera, en ese caso se pueden ir al cuerno.



No se en que momento la Iglesia, los obispos o el Papa han hablado de apoyar una invasión o el genocidio de naciones. Me parece más bien una interpretación torticera de lo que la Iglesia a dicho, y por tanto, ningún problema con que los neointérpretes del Evangelio se vayan al cuerno.


----------



## MariaL. (15 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿En base a qué va a tener la Iglesia que callarse la boca?
> l.



Pues pregúntale a BGA o a Adriadna, supongo que en base a lo mismo, por lo que él piensa que los demás no pueden decir que es ser católico, ni dar clases sobre el tema ni decir que debería hacer o no un católico

Ah, no, pregúntate a ti mismo, que has firmado dichas declaraciones de esos foreros.

La Iglesia que cambia de opinión según el viento, ahora toca, ahora no toca. Cuando es la Iglesia metiéndose en la vida de los demás, si abortan, si dicen, piensan, etc, entonces la Iglesia tiene derecho, no sólo a decirle como vivir y ser, si no también a que se legisle para que no se permita a los demás, vivir como quieren.

Pero cuando son los demás, quienes devuelven a la Iglesia esto, entonces: quien es esa gentuza para decirnos a nosotros, seres superiores, como vivir? ::::::

---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 08:31 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> La medicina no abarca la política, la Religión contiene a la política.
> 
> Sólo un analfabeto desconoce esto. Hasta tú, que no tienes un partido político, opinas de política. Faltaría más que los representantes de la Religión más importante del mundo fueran a callarse la boquita.
> 
> ¿De qué membrillo te has caído tú?



:XX::XX::XX:
La religión contiene a la política. Si tú cuando entras en la filosofía, debe haber una revolución en el otro mundo :XX:

Explica, explica..... como la religión lleva a la política dentro de si misma. Muestra que no eres un analfabeto que repite los eslogan de la Iglesia sin entender nada de ello.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 08:42 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Incauto, la más importante es la cristiana. En el pasado, en el presente y lo seguirá siendo en el futuro.
> 
> ¿También quieres callarle la boca a los clérigos mahomentanos?
> 
> Mejor cállate tú... o monta un partido político, analfa.



Depende como lo mires, si os hacemos caso a vosotros, la más importante es la judía, pues siempre andáis diciendo que son quienes dominan el mundo, están detrás de todo lo que ocurre y nada ocurre que ellos no hayan planificado. :XX:
El cristianismo sólo tiene el mayor número de adeptos, pero sin poder ni de cerca, al de los pocos judíos.

Está un judío paseando y vea a su amigo, también judío, leyendo un periodico de corte nazi.
- Amigo!! qué haces? como lees esa basura que no hace más que contar mentiras sobre nosotros?
- Pues es una maravilla. Mira, si lees un periódico judío siempre lees lo mismo: que si cada vez hay menos fe, que si en Israel no paran que los problemas, que la comunidad cada vez tiene m´s problemas económicos, que han quemado una sinagoga en tal sitio, que han atacado a un judío por serlo en tal otro.... En cambio lees a estos y te dicen que hemos conquistado el mundo, somos la mano oculta de USA, nada es capaz de frenarnos..... y me entra una buen rollo y una energía positiva, que no veas....

---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 08:43 ----------




SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> la iglesia de los catolicos no solo debe callarse la puta boca sino ademas deben pagar impuestos porque todo lo que recogen en el cepillo son donaciones en negro.



En eso te doy la razón, mientras no se mantenga sola es menor de edad, y mientras no sea madura, no debía ponerse a dar consejos, callar y aprender es lo que debía hacer.


----------



## Gorguera (15 Sep 2015)

Papa Francisco exhorta a albergar a refugiados &mdash; Telemundo 47

El Papa recordó la historia de su familia de inmigrantes:

El Papa llamó a las parroquias a acoger a los

Alemania abre los brazos a los inmigrantes y el papa llama a la solidaridad - Inmigrantes ilegales - Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Inmigrantes ilegales en lainformacion.com

Lo dicho, colaborando con el programa de limpieza étnica para Europa.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Sep 2015)

España1 dijo:


> Me duele reconocerlo, pero el buenismo de los obispos traerá miseria. Ayer en misa pidieron casas de acogida, de verguenza.



de los obispos españoles y del Anti Papa

Ya puse un obispo húngaro disidente páginas atrás dejando en evidencia a tos estos


----------



## Verto (15 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Papa Francisco exhorta a albergar a refugiados &mdash; Telemundo 47
> 
> El Papa recordó la historia de su familia de inmigrantes:
> 
> ...



En ningún enlace de los que Ud indica, puede verse al Papa apoyando invasión alguna, el genocidio de ninguna nación o la limpieza étinica de Europa. Es más, puede Ud buscar y rastrear la red completa porque no va a encontrar ninguna información contrastable donde se indique que el Papa o la Iglesia hayan dicho o apoyen tamañas mentiras y barbaridades. 

Y si es Ud tan patriota y tiene información real y constatable de que existe un plan genocida de limpieza étnica contra Europa, y que la Iglesia es complice de ese complot, no se como no se ha presentado ya ante las autoridades de su ciudad para presentar la correspondiente denuncia en formato y forma adecuados, y como sigue perdiendo su tiempo en este foro en lugar de alistarse en las fuerzas armadas para defender España, salvo que se trate de un traidor. 

Que tenga Ud muy buenos días.

---------- Post added 15-sep-2015 at 12:52 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> de los obispos españoles y del Anti Papa
> 
> Ya puse un obispo húngaro disidente páginas atrás dejando en evidencia a tos estos



Lo único que le he visto hacer a Ud desde que le conozco es sembrar la falacia, la desconfianza, la división y el enfrentamiento entre españoles, cargando contra la Iglesia y por extensión contra la España tradicional que dice defender. Un hipócrita más entre los hipócritas, que además se permite la osadía de maldecir de los inmigrantes siendo Ud el primero de ellos.

Vayase Ud a tomarle el pelo a las abuelas de su país si es que le dejan.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Sep 2015)

Corra a la comisaría más próxima a denunciar a los asesinos de las clínicas abortistas. 



P.D: No se me ponga nervioso, que usted es muy de formas y perdiéndolas se evidencia más.


----------



## Verto (15 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> No se me ponga nervioso, que usted es muy de formas y perdiéndolas se evidencia más.



¿Qué es lo que evidencio, que me tocan los cojones las mentiras y manipulaciones? ¿Qué me ofende gravemente que se agreda cínicamente a mi fe, mi historia y mi patría, y se procure así el enfrenteamiento entre españoles? ¿Que alguien de fuera trate de plantear polémicas sociales en España siguiendo la misma argucia que ha llevado a toda esa gente a la guerra en Siria? Pués si, me pongo en evidencia, tanto como Ud evidencia sus intenciones. Como dice su pueblo, triplicado recibas lo que siembres... y que Dios nos perdone a todos añado yo.


----------



## BGA (15 Sep 2015)

Éste va a ser un post que se repetirá tantas veces como se insista en la acusación sin otras pruebas que las que originaron el debate. Todo está dicho y solo queda mantenernos a la espera de que tales se confirmen (no que se confirme que la llamada del Papa iba en serio). 

Ahí va:



> Los que acusan al Vaticano de promover la invasión de Europa, lo hacen sin pruebas mientras mantienen un cínico silencio sobre las fuerzas oscuras y los poderes fácticos que mueven los hilos: Israel, USA, La Banca, el Capital, los marxistas, los liberales, los ingenieros sociales, las ONG´s... y los que no saben por dónde les sopla el viento.



Y así hasta el infinito.


----------



## Gorguera (15 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Corra a la comisaría más próxima a denunciar a los asesinos de las clínicas abortistas.
> 
> 
> 
> P.D: No se me ponga nervioso, que usted es muy de formas y perdiéndolas se evidencia más.



Jojojo 

Yo lo que no entiendo son estas opciones tan viscerales que tiene la gente, hablan de asesinar, matar o ametrallar personas... Como respuesta al incómodo tema que es el reconocer que uno está siendo sometido a un plan de exterminio o limpieza étnica blanda.

¿No sería tan fácil como controlar nuestras fronteras y movilizar los cuerpos de seguridad? Es como cuando se habla de los musulmanes, los judíos u otro grupo polémico, al momento salta uno diendo "claro, claro, mejor los gaseamos que eso es lo que quieres tu, ¿eh?¿eh?".

No se si esto se hace con el pretexto de transmitir una imagen de sanguinario, loco o perverso a quien se le ocurre pronunciarse en contra de su propia invasión o exterminio...

BGA: yo no me quedo callado de ningún modo, ni estoy en silencio. Y sí, se que lso principales culpables aquí son la OTAN, el FMI, los grandes banqueros y financieros, el judaísmo sionista internacional, el marxismo cultural, los neoliberales y demás. Pero ojo, que no quita de ningún modo el hecho de que tienen grupos que están colaborando con ellos y que están dando la espalda a los suyos.

Verto: Si te fijas, aquí nadie (o al menos yo, ya no se todos los demás) no atacamos al catolcismo(de hecho en varias ocasiones lo he defendido), criticamos sin embargo a la élite de su Iglesia, que en muchas ocasiones poco o nada tiene que ver con aquellos religiosos de a pie, y mucho menos sus problemas o preocupaciones.


----------



## Verto (15 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Verto: Si te fijas, aquí nadie (o al menos yo, ya no se todos los demás) no atacamos al catolcismo(de hecho en varias ocasiones lo he defendido), criticamos sin embargo a la élite de su Iglesia, que en muchas ocasiones poco o nada tiene que ver con aquellos religiosos de a pie, y mucho menos sus problemas o preocupaciones.



Este foro no se destaca por ser precisamente afín a la fe católica sino más bien lo contrario, lo que hace que los pocos que por aquí estemos nos mostremos en ocasiones, especialmente agresivos al respecto. Y en este tema concreto nadie puede negar la aversión vertida contra el catolicismo, ya no por el calibre de los insultos, que es cosa común en la escasa higiene de este foro, sino por el tamaño de las falacias que les llevan a algunos a pensar que lglesia católica es una institución genocida.

Ud puede criticar a quien considere merecedor de ello, pero considere igualmente antes de juzgar, que esa Iglesia de a pie que cita es igualmente la que lleva siglos asistiendo a hombres, mujeres y niños; a campesinos y a empresarios; a ricos y pobres; a moros, ateos, gnósticos y cristianos; a gente de derechas, izquierdas y liberales; a españoles y a estranjeros; a personas anónimas en definitiva a quienes la miseria de la sociedad de su tiempo les ha dejado en la ruina económica o moral, sin haber importado nunca cual era su adscripción ideológica, identitaria, religiosa o de cualquier otro tipo, en tanto esta no haya supuesto un ataque contra la misma. Y lo ha hecho porque esa es su obligación expresada en el Evangelio que le fundamenta desde hace dos mil años. El Papa, o las élites que Ud denuncia, tan solo han dicho ahora en voz alta lo que viene siendo normal en la Iglesia de a pie hasta nuestros días: Proclamar el Evangelio asistiendo al pobre y al necesitado. Ahí esta la obra y la historia para comprobarlo.

Por supuesto que dentro y fuera de la Iglesia habrá enemigos, nunca dejó de haberlos, pero por encima de ello la Iglesia tiene la obligación de cargar con su cruz y seguir al maestro, que también fue muerto por sus enemigos, es decir por su propio pueblo que no consintió en reconocerle ni reconocer en su palabra y su obra, la del Dios que les había dado sentido. Y eso es lo que ahora nos toca a los cristianos de nuestro tiempo, y si eso supone un peligro, con prudencia habrá que correrlo. Nadie ha pedido abrir las puertas y que pase el que quiera, como toda asistencia, se da por descontado que debe hacerse de forma ordenada, controlada y coordinada con las fuerzas de seguridad. Pero hay que hacerlo, como Ud lo haría si esos fueran su familia, o desearía si fuese Ud mismo el que estuviera de ese lado. 

Saludos


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Sep 2015)

Se redujeron al absurdo con lo de que denunciemos la invasión o peleemos contra ella. ¿Siguen sin denunciar a los asesinos abortistas? ¿Pasaron por el cuartelillo de la Guardia Civil para poner en conocimiento de la Benemérita que en la Moncloa, el Congreso y el Senado se roba a los españoles? ¿Que en Bruselas se vende a España?

Venga ya, coño.

Yo sé que jode que te zarandeen el osito de peluche espiritual, bien que me jode a mí cantidad de veces cuando sale alguna historia rocambolesca y pienso...que no haya sido un judío, que no haya sido un judío y más de una vez y más de dos...ouch :ouch:

Hay que ser fuerte para distinguir a la persona del manual de instrucciones. Si tienes el de la estantería Billy y montas una barca...tú mismo.

Aquí no se ataca el catolicismo quitando cuatro retrasaos.

La evidencia de que éste es debate incómodo está en ustedes. Se soliviantan a la mínima, pierden las formas, acusan de pendejadas, _ad hominem_ de lo más ridículos, etc, etc. Y que lo haga Ariadna conmigo, que nos caemos fatal de siempre y me tiene aborrecido, se puede entender porque como dice ella hay motivos personales.

Pero aquí vamos 60 páginas ya donde ustedes mediante un obvio pataleo pretenden autoengañarse para poder hacernos creer algo.

Se percibe su conflicto entre el querer y el deber perfectamente

Vamos 60 páginas porque cuando alguien dice "los curas son pederastas" o "los curas viven de nuestros impuestos" o "el cristianismo es violento" "Franco, las cruzadas, cristofascismo, etc" se les calla la boca con una sola frase y se acabó el debate porque nunca lo hubo.

Aquí no se puede, lo siento. El problema es real. Y lo saben


----------



## success-borrado (15 Sep 2015)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> la religion mas importante del mundo es el islam pedazo de analfabeto.



Yo de verdad cada vez alucino más con la cantidad de SANDECES que se leen en este foro.

¿Qué coño os pasa a los progres que adoráis tanto al Islam?. ¿Es sólo odio por la Iglesia la que hace que entreguéis a ellos vuestro culo?. Vosotros seríais los primeros perjudicados por el Islam: Locazas, gays, feministas, proabortistas, progres, etc, sois su enemigo número uno y sin embargo vosotros sois su aliado número uno.

Os habeis esforzado en destruir la civilización cristiana occidental, sólo para que, a la hora de la verdad, sea sustituida por la civilización musulmana. Ni laicismo, ni igualdad, ni fraternidad, ni ostias.

Toma, otra noticia:
Musulmanes demandarán a España ante el Tribunal de Estrasburgo por la Semana Santa « SOMATEMPS


----------



## Verto (15 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Se redujeron al absurdo con lo de que denunciemos la invasión o peleemos contra ella. ¿Siguen sin denunciar a los asesinos abortistas? ¿Pasaron por el cuartelillo de la Guardia Civil para poner en conocimiento de la Benemérita que en la Moncloa, el Congreso y el Senado se roba a los españoles? ¿Que en Bruselas se vende a España?
> 
> Venga ya, coño.
> 
> ...



Claro que el problema es real ¿alguien lo ha negado? ¿alguien quiere meter en su casa miles de refugiados? ¿Alguien quiere esa guerra? ¿Cree que al Papa o a los obispos les hace gracia? ¿Pero de qué guindo se ha caído Ud, nos toma por idiotas? Claro que hay un problema real, y también un conflicto. Lo que Uds son incapaces de comprender es que hay una obligación moral que dimana de esa fe, mayor que el problema real que Ud relata. Para nosotros ese es el problema, y para otros eso es una vía estupenda para sembrar su cizaña contra la fe católica.

¿Qué pretende, que me piense si debo abjurar o no de mi fe? ¿que se rompa mi confianza y compromiso con la Iglesia, porque no me gusta la cruz que nos ha tocado? Pues va a ser que no Da Grappla, va a ser que no.

El cristianismo va de cruces ¿no recuerda?


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> Yo de verdad cada vez alucino más con la cantidad de SANDECES que se leen en este foro.
> 
> ¿Qué coño os pasa a los progres que adoráis tanto al Islam?. ¿Es sólo odio por la Iglesia la que hace que entreguéis a ellos vuestro culo?. Vosotros seríais los primeros perjudicados por el Islam: Locazas, gays, feministas, proabortistas, progres, etc, sois su enemigo número uno y sin embargo vosotros sois su aliado número uno.
> 
> ...



No confundas el cristianismo con el catolicismo, en el catolicismo la figura de cristo esta cosificada y por eso viven enajenados de la realidad intentando imponer su criterio, porque si fundaran un partido politico sus propuestas no tendrian ni pies ni cabeza y solo les votarian los mas credulos y fanatizados


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> Yo de verdad cada vez alucino más con la cantidad de SANDECES que se leen en este foro.
> 
> ¿Qué coño os pasa a los progres que adoráis tanto al Islam?. ¿Es sólo odio por la Iglesia la que hace que entreguéis a ellos vuestro culo?. Vosotros seríais los primeros perjudicados por el Islam: Locazas, gays, feministas, proabortistas, progres, etc, sois su enemigo número uno y sin embargo vosotros sois su aliado número uno.
> 
> ...



Se lo tengo dicho en otros hilos. Soy machista, racista, clasista, eteropatriarkal hopresor, no me hace gracia la homosexualidad militante y abogo por la vuelta de los duelos de honor y la venganza es algo que cada uno debe de ejecutar sin ampararse en jueces ni mariconadas.

Son ellos quienes llevan las de perder. Pues no lo cogen, oye



Verto dijo:


> Claro que el problema es real ¿alguien lo ha negado? ¿alguien quiere meter en su casa miles de refugiados? ¿Alguien quiere esa guerra? ¿Cree que al Papa o a los obispos les hace gracia? ¿Pero de qué guindo se ha caído Ud, nos toma por idiotas? Claro que hay un problema real, y también un conflicto. Lo que Uds son incapaces de comprender es que hay una obligación moral que dimana de esa fe, mayor que el problema real que Ud relata. Para nosotros ese es el problema, y para otros eso es una vía estupenda para sembrar su cizaña contra la fe católica.
> 
> ¿Qué pretende, que me piense si debo abjurar o no de mi fe? ¿que se rompa mi confianza y compromiso con la Iglesia, porque no me gusta la cruz que nos ha tocado? Pues va a ser que no Da Grappla, va a ser que no.
> 
> El cristianismo va de cruces ¿no recuerda?



Pues les tocó la cruz de que el Anti Papa haya decidido colaborar con la invasión. Parece que el obispo húngaro no tiene mucha ganas de ascender al Gólgota con esa carga mientras ustedes sí. Ése es el problema.

Anti papas ha habido a lo largo de la historia y no me cuente ahora que Alejandro VI por ejemplo no fue uno de ellos por tirar de lugares comunes. Éste es otro.

Cuestiónense las cosas, ¿o ustedes soportaban al obispo setién porque era obispo? Yo era pequeño y me daba cuenta de las aberraciones que soltaba...pues ahí estuvo hasta la jubilación el colega


----------



## Verto (15 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Pues les tocó la cruz de que el Anti Papa haya decidido colaborar con la invasión. Parece que el obispo húngaro no tiene mucha ganas de ascender al Gólgota con esa carga mientras ustedes sí. Ése es el problema.
> 
> Anti papas ha habido a lo largo de la historia y no me cuente ahora que Alejandro VI por ejemplo no fue uno de ellos por tirar de lugares comunes. Éste es otro.
> 
> Cuestiónense las cosas, ¿o ustedes soportaban al obispo setién porque era obispo? Yo era pequeño y me daba cuenta de las aberraciones que soltaba...pues ahí estuvo hasta la jubilación el colega



¿Recuerda lo que Jesús le dijo a Pedro cuando éste le recriminó por decirles que iba a ser ejecutado por los suyos?

La cruz que nos ha tocado no es otra que la de siempre, de manos de los de siempre.


----------



## success-borrado (15 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Se lo tengo dicho en otros hilos. Soy machista, racista, clasista, eteropatriarkal hopresor, no me hace gracia la homosexualidad militante y abogo por la vuelta de los duelos de honor y la venganza es algo que cada uno debe de ejecutar sin ampararse en jueces ni mariconadas.
> 
> Son ellos quienes llevan las de perder. Pues no lo cogen, oye



Desde luego si se piensan que yo voy a poner en riesgo mi vida o mi tiempo combatiendo para salvar el modelo de sociedad que ellos se han empeñado en construir, y dar mi vida por ellos, van de cojones cuesta abajo y sin frenos. ¿Ellos no quieren el modelo europeo cristiano occidental y les gusta mucho el Islam?. Pues muy bien, seré el primero en convertirme, tener diez esposas y vivir a cuerpo de rey, que es cómo viven los varones moros. Desde luego yo no voy a tomarme ninguna molestia en internar salvar la mierda de modelo sociedad que el progresismo representa, para sólo recibir palos e insultos de "fascista" de esta gente. Que no hombre que no. Que arreen con lo que viene que a mí me da igual.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> ¿Recuerda lo que Jesús le dijo a Pedro cuando éste le recriminó por decirles que iba a ser ejecutado por los suyos?



No



success dijo:


> Desde luego si se piensan que yo voy a poner en riesgo mi vida o mi tiempo combatiendo para salvar el modelo de sociedad que ellos se han empeñado en construir, y dar mi vida por ellos, van de cojones cuesta abajo y sin frenos. ¿Ellos no quieren el modelo europeo cristiano occidental y les gusta mucho el Islam?. Pues muy bien, seré el primero en convertirme, tener diez esposas y vivir a cuerpo de rey, que es cómo viven los varones moros. Desde luego yo no voy a tomarme ninguna molestia en internar salvar la mierda de modelo sociedad que el progresismo representa, para sólo recibir palos e insultos de "fascista" de esta gente. Que no hombre que no. Que arreen con lo que viene que a mí me da igual.



Venga tú, no me jodas. Tú no pelees por ellos, sino por ti y no eres moro así que algo por lo que luchar tendrás


----------



## success-borrado (15 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> Venga tú, no me jodas. Tú no pelees por ellos, sino por ti y no eres moro así que algo por lo que luchar tendrás



Sí, por mí y los míos, no por una sociedad egoísta y progresista.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> Sí, por mí y los míos, no por una sociedad egoísta y progresista.



Eso es típico de una mujer. Para una madre está bien. Para un hombre español con el pasado que tenemos, no.


----------



## success-borrado (15 Sep 2015)

Tú haz lo que creas conveniente y ponte a defender a los progres del lugar.


----------



## Verto (15 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> No



Pues no se si por casualidad o porque Dios lo quiere así pero esta ha sido la lectura de la Iglesia este domingo en todo el mundo, que da pie a la reflexión de toda esta semana:

*“Y vosotros, ¿quién decís que soy”*
Lectura del santo evangelio según san Marcos 8, 27-35

En aquel tiempo, Jesús y sus discípulos se dirigieron a las aldeas de Cesarea de Felipe; por el camino, preguntó a sus discípulos:

«¿Quién dice la gente que soy yo?» Ellos le contestaron:

«Unos, Juan Bautista; otros, Elías; y otros, uno de los profetas.» Él les preguntó:

«Y vosotros, ¿quién decís que soy?» Pedro le contestó:

«Tú eres el Mesías.»

Él les prohibió terminantemente decírselo a nadie. Y empezó a instruirlos:

«El Hijo del hombre tiene que padecer mucho, tiene que ser condenado por los ancianos, sumos sacerdotes y escribas, ser ejecutado y resucitar a los tres días.»

Se lo explicaba con toda claridad. Entonces Pedro se lo llevó aparte y se puso a increparlo. Jesús se volvió y, de cara a los discípulos, increpó a Pedro:

«¡Quítate de mi vista, Satanás! ¡Tú piensas como los hombres, no como Dios!» Después llamó a la gente y a sus discípulos, y les dijo:

«El que quiera venirse conmigo, que se niegue a sí mismo, que cargue con su cruz y me siga. Mirad, el que quiera salvar su vida la perderá; pero el que pierda su vida por mí y por el Evangelio la salvará.»


Así que no, Da Grappla, no pienso cuestionarme mi credo por más que intente Ud judaizarnos con sus intrigas. A fin de cuentas lo que Ud hace en este tema fue uno de los motivos por los que se les expulsó de España, y lo nuestro uno por los que se hizo grande España y por el que hoy acogemos a los refugiados.

Alfa y Omega; Principio y fin del tema.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Sep 2015)

Efectivamente, es el pasaje que este domingo se leyó en misa, por estar en la fase correspondiente en que se hacen lecturas del Evangelio según Santiago.

Me acordaré siempre de ese día en que pedí por un judío ateo completamente hundido que acababa de conocer...




Verto dijo:


> Pues no se si por casualidad o porque Dios lo quiere así pero esta ha sido la lectura de la Iglesia este domingo en todo el mundo, que da pie a la reflexión de toda esta semana:
> 
> *“Y vosotros, ¿quién decís que soy”*
> Lectura del santo evangelio según san Marcos 8, 27-35
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Sep 2015)

Nada que ver con cuestionar su credo. 

Igual que usted no soportaría las estupideces filoterroristas de monseñor setién por ser anticristianas, tampoco ha de soportar las estupideces follamoristas de este anti papa y sus sumisos con mitra


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Sep 2015)

Una tonteria como un piano. No existe persona en la Iglesia cuya palabra tenga mas predicamente que la del Papa.

El Papa ha dicho que Europa ha de contribuir a paliar el terrible drama humano que se ha provocado en sitios como Siria y tiene buenas razones para ello.

Hay mas de 4 millones de personas que han tenido que dejar el pais, no lo olvidemos, 11 millones de desplazados. Los campamentos que hay en Turquia o el Libano asustan por su tamaño.

Y los HdGP que han organizado esto... de rositas en las criticas, aqui tenemos a un hilo en que se echa la culpa a la Iglesia (ni siquiera a ACNUR o Cruz Roja, no, a la Iglesia) por tratar de ayudar a amortiguar este desastre creado por otros.









Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Nada que ver con cuestionar su credo.
> 
> Igual que usted no soportaría las estupideces filoterroristas de monseñor setién por ser anticristianas, tampoco ha de soportar las estupideces follamoristas de este anti papa y sus sumisos con mitra


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Una tonteria como un piano. No existe persona en la Iglesia cuya palabra tenga mas predicamente que la del Papa.



He ahí el problema.



Bernaldo dijo:


> El Papa ha dicho que Europa ha de contribuir a paliar el terrible drama humano que se ha provocado en sitios como Siria y tiene buenas razones para ello.



¿Qué drama humano, azere? ¿*Una guerra civil que no hay cojones a pelear por parte del más de 70% de refugiados que son hombres jóvenes*?



Bernaldo dijo:


> Hay mas de 4 millones de personas que han tenido que dejar el pais, no lo olvidemos, 11 millones de desplazados. Los campamentos que hay en Turquia o el Libano asustan por su tamaño.



Pues se van a Azerbaian, Irán, Arabia Saudí, Egipto, Jordania, Omán O AL KOÑO DE SU PUTA MADRE MAHOMETANA



Bernaldo dijo:


> Y los HdGP que han organizado esto... de rositas en las criticas, aqui tenemos a un hilo en que se echa la culpa a la Iglesia (ni siquiera a ACNUR o Cruz Roja, no, a la Iglesia) por tratar de ayudar a amortiguar este desastre creado por otros.



De ayudar no. De intentar hacernos tragar con que son refugiados cuando son invasores. De actuar de palanganera de un conflicto montado por un montón de gente y ninguno somos nosotros.

Te abres un hilito sobre esos culpables y ya verás como no voy a decir "sí sí, pero los kuritas también". El reductio ad judeum no sirve igual que el "más a robao Bankia". En ese hilo que abrás, viertes tu agonía y pataleo del ahorcado. 

Podemos seguir indefinidamente con esto. Y que voy a seguir ubicando aquí las noticias que produzca el curerío al respecto no te quepa duda. Tanto a favor del título del hilo como en contra. Por ahora son a favor, con el tiempo serán en contra.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Sep 2015)

1- No es un problema, es una de las grandes virtudes de la Iglesia, que la hace mas fuerte que ninguna otra confesion, en una maraña de miles de pseudoiglesias apartadas del Papa de Roma.

2- Si los cientos de miles de muertos, 4 millones de expulsados del pais y once millones de desplazados no te parece un drama... ya me contaras.

3- Asi que invasores... Cuando te unes al grupo de los que los vais a expulsar? Ya habeis organizado un comando en disidencia? El primer paso, atacar a la Iglesia en comandita ya lo habeis dado, ahora falta el de verdad, el de la coherencia para ser un guorrier biyand quiibourd. 

4- Haz lo que te salga del pellejo del nabo, puedes seguir arremetiendo contra los curitas y el Papa de Roma, nada nuevo en un judio cizañero.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> He ahí el problema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (15 Sep 2015)

No perdamos el oriente... por decir algo.

Cuando se dice que alguien es un fariseo -si no estoy equivocado- se dice que esa persona hace como si asumiese alguno de los valores del atacado para atacarle, tratando de demostrar que es contradictorio con ese valor. Por ejemplo: Sr. Papa, usted que tanto ama a los católicos europeos ¿por qué pretende que les invadan los peores enemigos de la cristiandad ? (es discutible que sean los peores).

Y esta actitud farisaica tiene la ventaja de que no se ve sujeta a otra consideración que al aprovechamiento de toda oportunidad que les ofrezca una acción anterior a la decisión criticada y la propia crítica a esa decisión Es decir, por delante y por detrás, va jodiendo Satanás.

Si para que quedaran tranquilos nuestros "colegas" del hilo el Papa hubiera dicho. ¡eh, que entre los refugiados no es oro todo lo que reluce!, la caverna de las sombras hubiera saltado rasgándose las vestiduras: ¿lo veis?, este Papa discrimina ¿cómo saber quién es quién mientras los pobres se mueren de hambre?. Y como no ha discriminado, pues dicen lo que están diciendo: ¿no os dais cuenta de que entre los refugiados llegan soldados que activarán la invasión?

Son como la sombra y nunca mejor dicho, vayas donde vayas o mires donde mires, la sombra te acompaña...

Me pregunto si las migraciones a Argentina, Brasil o USA fueron consideradas como tales invasiones.

Y por último, personalmente me inquieta toda esta movida pero no puedo verla de modo distinto a cuando alguien pretende solucionar un problema enquistado y si fracasa, se le echa toda la culpa.

Creo que esta actitud también es de fariseos.

Edito:

Serán bienvenidas todas la pruebas de la acusación, pero les recuerdo, prueba e insinuación no son lo mismo.


----------



## Gorguera (15 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> No perdamos el oriente... por decir algo.
> 
> Cuando se dice que alguien es un fariseo -si no estoy equivocado- se dice que esa persona hace como si asumiese alguno de los valores del atacado para atacarle, tratando de demostrar que es contradictorio con ese valor. Por ejemplo: Sr. Papa, usted que tanto ama a los católicos europeos ¿por qué pretende que les invadan los peores enemigos de la cristiandad ? (es discutible que sean los peores).
> 
> Y esta actitud farisaica tiene la ventaja de que no se ve sujeta a otra consideración que al aprovechamiento de toda oportunidad que les ofrezca una acción anterior a la decisión criticada y la propia crítica a esa decisión Es decir, por delante y por detrás, va jodiendo Satanás.



Si te opones a tu limpieza étnica, y criticas que el papa esté dando la espalda a Europa: Fariseo, siervo de satanás.





BGA dijo:


> Me pregunto si las migraciones a Argentina, Brasil o USA fueron consideradas como tales invasiones.



https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitución_argentina_de_1853

La protección de la ley se extendía a todos los habitantes del país, no sólo a los ciudadanos, como medio para fomentar el asentamiento; el artículo 20º lo declaraba expresamente, y el 25º declaraba expresamente la promoción oficial de la inmigración europea.


----------



## BGA (15 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Si te opones a tu limpieza étnica, y criticas que el papa esté dando la espalda a Europa: Fariseo, siervo de satanás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojiplático me hallo... ¿dónde critico al Papa? 

En segundo lugar, ¿usted está dando por hecho que es deber del Papa el dictado de las leyes o medidas que completen su llamada solidaria? ¿Cree sinceramente que los gobiernos de Europa van a permitir la entrada sin efectuar el más mínimo control antes, durante o después?


----------



## Verto (15 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Nada que ver con cuestionar su credo.



Por supuesto que sí. Lo que el Papa ha pedido a la Iglesia es una consecuencia completamente racional y lógica que se deriva directamente del mensaje del Evangelio. La realidad está ahí. Si Ud como judio no comparte ese credo me parece también muy lógico, pero no pretenda hacernos creer que cuestionar la ayuda necesaria a esos millones de personas entre las que también se hallan cristianos, que han tenido que huir de una guerra producto entre otras cosas de políticas en las que Europa o Israel tienen parte, no es cuestionar el Credo que da sentido a la Iglesia. 

"Venid, benditos de mi Padre, recibid la herencia del Reino preparado para vosotros desde la creación del mundo. Porque tuve hambre, y me diste de comer; tuve sed, y me diste de beber; era forastero, y me acogiste; estaba desnudo, y me vestiste; enfermo, y me visitaste; en la cárcel, y viniste a verme."

Ud está judaizando como hacían sus antepasados, tratando de sembrar la duda y el desconcierto contra la Iglesia al objeto de cuestionar la fe católica y dividir a los españoles. Y lo hace comparando la expulsión de los judios de hace cinco siglos con este tema, así que no nos venga con la reductio ad judeum porque es Ud quién abrió el hilo y quién oculta farisáicamente los intereses de su propio pueblo omitiendo su responsabilidad directa en todo este sin sentido. Si le molesta que se lo diga abiertamente, igual me molesta a mi verle sembrando cizaña contra todo aquello que amo: Mi patria, mi fe, mis compatriotas y mi Iglesia.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Sep 2015)

BGA es el único que no pierde las formas.


----------



## Verto (15 Sep 2015)

Y yo me alegro de ello. Bien por BGA.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> que esa Iglesia de a pie que cita es igualmente la que lleva siglos asistiendo a hombres, mujeres y niños; a campesinos y a empresarios; a ricos y pobres; a moros, ateos, gnósticos y cristianos; a gente de derechas, izquierdas y liberales; a españoles y a estranjeros; a personas anónimas en definitiva a quienes la miseria de la sociedad de su tiempo les ha dejado en la ruina económica o moral, sin haber importado nunca cual era su adscripción ideológica, identitaria, religiosa o de cualquier otro tipo, en tanto esta no haya supuesto un ataque contra la misma. Y lo ha hecho porque esa es su obligación expresada en el Evangelio que le fundamenta desde hace dos mil años.
> Saludos



Ojo, no te olvides de declarar que la Iglesia lo hace todo, pero con el dinero de otros.... 

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 05:36 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Vamos 60 páginas porque cuando alguien dice "los curas son pederastas" o "los curas viven de nuestros impuestos" o "el cristianismo es violento" "Franco, las cruzadas, cristofascismo, etc" se les calla la boca con una sola frase y se acabó el debate porque nunca lo hubo.



Se le calla la boca o se acepta los casos de curas pederastas, que son mantenidos, que hay cristianos violentos y que apoyaron a Franco?

Si tú empiezas desde una posición de superioridad moral, lo normal es que te recuerden que tienes pederastas en tu grupo y que los han protegido y escondido. Lo normal es que te recuerden que quien te paga el sueldo, son esos a los que acabas de despreciar su moral. Si te cuentan su impoluta trayectoria, como no te van a recordar el nacionalcatolicismo, si vas de pacífico y llamando violentos a los demás, como no te van a recordar tus épocas y tus momentos violentos?

Todo esto no se calla la boca de nadie más que con el reconocimiento, de que son hechos reales, SON HECHOS y simplemente el día que los reconozcan, abandonarán su posición de superioridad moral y seguro que todo el mundo deja de recordarselo y ellos mismos, tendrán otra posición social

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 05:41 ----------




success dijo:


> Yo de verdad cada vez alucino más con la cantidad de SANDECES que se leen en este foro.
> 
> ¿Qué coño os pasa a los progres que adoráis tanto al Islam?. ¿Es sólo odio por la Iglesia la que hace que entreguéis a ellos vuestro culo?. Vosotros seríais los primeros perjudicados por el Islam: Locazas, gays, feministas, proabortistas, progres, etc, sois su enemigo número uno y sin embargo vosotros sois su aliado número uno.
> 
> ...



Yo le encontraría lógica a esa denuncia. Me pongo en el ejemplo, de que yo fuera musulmana.... como tal pretendería que se me dieran las misma facilidades para ejercer mi fe que se les da a los católicos. O es que yo sería menos que ellos por tener una fe "inferior" ::

De hecho ya como atea, muchas veces vives ese menosprecio del Estado, donde parece que no tener una religión es algo malo, los miembros de otras religiones están pasando lo mismo.

No entiendo que os cueste reconocer que el catolicismo sigue siendo la niña mimada del Estado. Para empezar, esto ya debería mostrar lo extraño de este sistema, somos un sistema aconfesional que da religión confesional en el colegio... y os parece normal....::


----------



## Gorguera (16 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Yo le encontraría lógica a esa denuncia. Me pongo en el ejemplo, de que yo fuera musulmana.... como tal pretendería que se me dieran las misma facilidades para ejercer mi fe que se les da a los católicos. O es que yo sería menos que ellos por tener una fe "inferior" ::
> 
> De hecho ya como atea, muchas veces vives ese menosprecio del Estado, donde parece que no tener una religión es algo malo, los miembros de otras religiones están pasando lo mismo.
> 
> No entiendo que os cueste reconocer que el catolicismo sigue siendo la niña mimada del Estado. Para empezar, esto ya debería mostrar lo extraño de este sistema, somos un sistema aconfesional que da religión confesional en el colegio... y os parece normal....::



Es el "la niña mimada" por cuanto es la fe histórica y mayoritaria de la nación. Pero está visto que el estado está luchando para que eso deje de ser así y sea sustituida por esea otra fe tan tolerante como es el islam. 

Yo voy cogiendo las palomitas y la cocacola para ver mientras como los fieles seguidores de esa fe extraña hartan de ostias a todos los tontos útiles y traidores que la han defendido hasta hacer el ridículo, pero que no su supieron en ese futuro hipotético esconder su progresismo, mariconismo, feminismo y ateísmo progre. Y tu como mujer desde luego que te llevarías el doble. ::


----------



## JoseII (16 Sep 2015)

La COPE a destajo....., Hungria, Chequía,..., malos, miuy malos, malisimos y pobrecicos que en un mes viene la nieve y el frio a centro europa


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (16 Sep 2015)

Ya leí a Leolfredo Bernaldo

Se va a llevar una buena esta tarde


----------



## Verto (16 Sep 2015)

De cajón vaya:

"Con respecto al problema de los refugiados, quiero decir que la postura de Occidente y la campaña mediática llevada a cabo, sobre todo en la última semana, afirma que estas personas están huyendo del Gobierno sirio, al cual los medios de comunicación occidentales se refieren como 'régimen'. Sin embargo, los países occidentales por un lado se lamentan de los refugiados, y por el otro, los observan a punta de pistola. Lo que ocurre es que, de hecho, estas personas abandonaron Siria principalmente por culpa de los terroristas y por el miedo a la muerte, así como por las consecuencias del terrorismo. En condiciones de terror y destrucción de la infraestructura no es posible satisfacer las necesidades más básicas. Como resultado, las personas huyen del terrorismo y buscan una oportunidad de ganarse la vida en cualquier otra parte del mundo. Por lo tanto, *Occidente se lamenta de los refugiados a la vez que apoya a los terroristas desde el comienzo de la crisis.*

Originalmente, Occidente denominó los acontecimientos sirios 'protestas pacíficas', después, 'actuaciones de la oposición moderada' y ahora admite la existencia del terrorismo bajo el nombre del EI o el Frente al Nusra, pero atribuye la culpa al Gobierno sirio, el 'régimen' sirio y al presidente sirio. Por lo tanto, mientras continúe esta línea de propaganda, no tendrán más remedio que aceptar más refugiados. *La cuestión no es que Europa deba o no acoger a los refugiados, sino la necesidad de abordar las causas fundamentales del problema. Si a los europeos les preocupa el destino de los refugiados, que dejen de apoyar a los terroristas.* Es nuestra opinión sobre este asunto. Esta es la raíz del problema de los refugiados."

Fuente: Entrevista a Bashar al Assad en la cadena rusa RT


----------



## Gubelkian (16 Sep 2015)

Un país homogéneo cultural y racialmente es mejor que uno diverso.

Afortunadamente se expulsó a los musulmanes y judíos del país o se les forzó a adoptar la cultura y modo de vida dominante.

La "diversidad" hoy tan de moda no trae más que problemas.

Y no es que la considere como algo malo en sí mismo, es que sencillamente tampoco aporta nada. Y suele crear problemas.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Es el "la niña mimada" por cuanto es la fe histórica y mayoritaria de la nación. Pero está visto que el estado está luchando para que eso deje de ser así y sea sustituida por esea otra fe tan tolerante como es el islam.
> 
> Yo voy cogiendo las palomitas y la cocacola para ver mientras como los fieles seguidores de esa fe extraña hartan de ostias a todos los tontos útiles y traidores que la han defendido hasta hacer el ridículo, pero que no su supieron en ese futuro hipotético esconder su progresismo, mariconismo, feminismo y ateísmo progre. Y tu como mujer desde luego que te llevarías el doble. ::



Eso es lo malo, el Estado está luchando........ es que el Estado lo que tiene que hacer es abstenerse de apoyar a unos y a otros. Porque que pasa cuando el Estado se mete en el medio? Pues que a los católicos les parece poco apoyo, los musulmanes, se comparan con los católicos y creen que merecen más, quienes no tenemos religión, nos parece mucha la atención que les dan a ambos. Nadie está contento

Pero hagamos la prueba, que el Estado se inhiba del tema, llorarán los católicos por los cariñitos perdidos? probablemente, cuando pierdes, siempre te cuesta ir a menos, pero los musulmanes no tendrán motivos para pedir, ni ateos ni agnósticos podrían hacer crítica.

La única solución con sentido al conflicto es que el Estado se inhiba el tema religioso, pero por qué es imposible hacerlo? por culpa de ateos y agnósticos, por culpa de musulmanes..?............. NO, por culpa de los católicos. 

Por eso a mi los musulmanes no me preocupan, me preocupan los católicos, porque una vez que ellos entren en razón, se acabaron los problemas con todos.

Pero mientras no sea así, y todas estén tirando de papi Estado a ver cuanto más sacan, lo que no puede hacer el Estado es negar que hay españoles musulmanes, judíos, hiduistas, etc y favorecer de forma exagerada a una sola, porque lógico, los demás también quieren. De hecho, yo admiro a los Testigos de Yehova, porque estoy segura que le das unos millones desde el Estado y no te lo cogen. Yo si tuviera que elegir una religión mayoritaria en España, serían esos, porque como nada querrían, nada habría que dar a los demás.

Entiendo tu miedo, pero que quieres, algunas personas nos sentimos fuertes para combatir lo que sea y no vamos a dejar que el miedo guie nuestras vidas. Cuando tuve muy claro que no creía en nada de esos cuentos mete miedos católicos, también lo tuvo claro, porque lógicamente, soy una persona difícil de amedrentar. Si no fuera así, seguiría siendo católica aunque fuese solamente por el miedo que venden

---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 11:57 ----------




Gubelkian dijo:


> Un país homogéneo cultural y racialmente es mejor que uno diverso.
> 
> Afortunadamente se expulsó a los musulmanes y judíos del país o se les forzó a adoptar la cultura y modo de vida dominante.
> 
> ...



Hoy no.
Estamos en un punto importante, donde necesitamos cambios y tecnología que solucione muchos problemas. Seguimos teniendo un cerebro que responde a principios que nos fueron útiles en el pasado, pero hoy no. Lo que necesitamos hoy se consigue desde la diversidad y trae problema claro, trae problemas porque faltan debates nacionales sobre estos temas. 
La gente discute mucho, pero sin referentes ideológicos ni científicos y los políticos no quieren tratar estos temas.


----------



## Gubelkian (16 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> ---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 11:57 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> Hoy no.
> ...



Yo no veo más que fregaos en los países con mucha diversidad: Estados Unidos, India, Sudáfrica, Indonesia, Filipinas...

Por no hablar de los que tienen que tratar con minorías problemáticas o que directamente se fueron al carajo: Rusia, Yugoslavia (y en este caso después de décadas de adoctrinamiento de la población en lo bien que iba a funcionar el estado multinacional, pero se ve que el adoctrinamiento en este sentido se va a tomar viento en 24 horas).

Son fregaos que no deseo en mi país. Y si el precio para que no ocurra es la homogeneidad, bienvenida sea.

Cuando se arreglen las movidas causadas por la diversidad en esos países, me podéis venir a vender el producto. Hasta entonces en mi empresa no entra nadie que no pase por el patrón cultural aceptable. Y si por mi fuera, en mi país tampoco.

En resumen, la política de expulsar a los judíos no fue mala.

La de expulsar a los moriscos fue una idea excelente. Si no se hubiera hecho, es muy probable que ahora mismo tuviéramos a una minoría muy problemática sin control, y tal vez poniendo bombas por aquí.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Sep 2015)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Yo no veo más que fregaos en los países con mucha diversidad: Estados Unidos, India, Sudáfrica, Indonesia, Filipinas...



Y crees que el avance tecnológico y científico que tiene USA hubiera sido el mismo sin esa diversidad?
Indonesia y algunos que nombras no son países como USA, son países que en el periodo evolutivo, están muy por detrás. Yo no estoy defendiendo que la diversidad sea buena siempre. De hecho mañana vienen extraterrestres malos y yo estaré entonces defendiendo posiblemente posturas contrarias a las de hoy. Por qué? porque una sociedad amenazada que precisa defender su supervivencia, tendrá que homogenizarse y me uniré a los primeros que consigan dicha homogenización, los católicos o quien sea.

Es una cuestión de objetivos a conseguir (en problema de Indonesia no es que pueda venir un meteorito o se muera el sol, o el tema ecolóogico, el problema de Indonesia es la supervivencia dentro de un sistema globalizado). A lo mejor en Indonesia, que no lo sé, lo bueno es homogenizarse, a USA la matas, porque es la nación que más progreso está aportando al mundo y esa diversidad es pilar de ese progreso



> Por no hablar de los que tienen que tratar con minorías problemáticas o que directamente se fueron al carajo: Rusia, Yugoslavia (y en este caso después de décadas de adoctrinamiento de la población en lo bien que iba a funcionar el estado multinacional, pero se ve que el adoctrinamiento en este sentido se va a tomar viento en 24 horas).



Menudos dos, un país que pretendió dominar el mundo imponiendo un nuevo sistema con las pistolas y otro que fue inventado sobre el terreno, construido en base a notas y papeles.....
Justo me estás poniendo el ejemplo de países cuyo problema en uno fue la falta de diversidad y en otro que intentaron pegar con pegamento dicha diversidad, por intereses políticos de extranjeros, no de los propios ciudadanos.



> Son fregaos que no deseo en mi país. Y si el precio para que no ocurra es la homogeneidad, bienvenida sea.



Pero es que es al revés, los tendremos justo porque una parte de la nación está obsesionada con el tema y en lugar de entender que de la diversidad no se pueda evitar en los momentos de tranquilidad y paz, porque la vida tiende a extenderse y llegado un momento de la evolución, ocurren cosas que como no sabemos por qué ocurren, no podemos frenar, por ignorancia de como funcionan, lo que se empeñan es en volver a situaciones donde la homogenización es necesaria.

Es decir, tú crees que hay una situación de guerra, entonces como ser humano, tiras por la homogenización (esto es lógico)... sin darte cuenta que el diagnóstico es erróneo (no hay tal situación de guerra) y es tu intento de homogenización, quien causará la situación de guerra. Por qué? porque no se puede dar la homogeneización en periodo de paz, sólo en momentos de pobreza o conflicto. Por tanto, acabarás causando tú (los católicos) la situación necesaria para dicha homogenizaicón o se quedarán solos.



> Cuando se arreglen las movidas causadas por la diversidad en esos países, me podéis venir a vender el producto. Hasta entonces en mi empresa no entra nadie que no pase por el patrón cultural aceptable. Y si por mi fuera, en mi país tampoco.



Los conflictos nunca van a parar. Vivir es eso, también es conflictos.



> En resumen, la política de expulsar a los judíos no fue mala.



Ni idea, tendría que haber vivido aquello para tener una decisión. No me imagino como era la vida entones, la verdad.



> La de expulsar a los moriscos fue una idea excelente. Si no se hubiera hecho, es muy probable que ahora mismo tuviéramos a una minoría muy problemática sin control, y tal vez poniendo bombas por aquí



O todo lo contrario, a través de ellos habríamos invadido todo el mundo musulmán en lugar de ingleses y franceses... quien sabe con las vueltas que da la vida!!!!


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (16 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> De cajón vaya:
> 
> "Con respecto al problema de los refugiados, quiero decir que la postura de Occidente y la campaña mediática llevada a cabo, sobre todo en la última semana, afirma que estas personas están huyendo del Gobierno sirio, al cual los medios de comunicación occidentales se refieren como 'régimen'. Sin embargo, los países occidentales por un lado se lamentan de los refugiados, y por el otro, los observan a punta de pistola. Lo que ocurre es que, de hecho, estas personas abandonaron Siria principalmente por culpa de los terroristas y por el miedo a la muerte, así como por las consecuencias del terrorismo. En condiciones de terror y destrucción de la infraestructura no es posible satisfacer las necesidades más básicas. Como resultado, las personas huyen del terrorismo y buscan una oportunidad de ganarse la vida en cualquier otra parte del mundo. Por lo tanto, *Occidente se lamenta de los refugiados a la vez que apoya a los terroristas desde el comienzo de la crisis.*
> 
> ...



Al mediapinga de Damasco, y a sus fieles seguidores, se le olvida comentar que el 80% supuestos refugiaos son hombres en edad cuartelera que huye de Siria tras decidir que se apuntan al bando paguitero (asistencia eclesiástica mediante) en Europa en lugar de quedarse.

Por el León de Damasco no está dispuesto a pelear ni su perro.


----------



## dick jones (16 Sep 2015)

¿63 paginas de hilo?

Que canteo, Calopez subforo de religion ya y DaGrappla de moderador.

Te paso la idea gratis, no digas que no me estiro.


----------



## Verto (16 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Al mediapinga de Damasco, y a sus fieles seguidores, se le olvida comentar que el 80% supuestos refugiaos son hombres en edad cuartelera que huye de Siria tras decidir que se apuntan al bando paguitero (asistencia eclesiástica mediante) en Europa en lugar de quedarse.
> 
> Por el León de Damasco no está dispuesto a pelear ni su perro.



Lo que Ud quiera, aunque eso no contradice lo dicho por el "mediapinga de Damasco". A fin de cuentas es un país de mayoría sunita gobernada por chiitas. 

Tampoco dice Ud que a sus vecinos no les viene que mal que las guerras entre estos impiden un frente islámico que suponga una amenza mayor para los intereses israelíes, entre otras cosas. Ya sabe, aquello de azuzar el panal pare recoger la miel. Entre pillos anda el juego pero claro, la Iglesia es la culpable y tal y tal..


----------



## hartman (16 Sep 2015)

ayer conferencia en sevilla sobre medjugorje y la ponente mencionaba continuamente que el enemigo es el comunismo y tal y ni una vez ni una menciono nada del islamismo o del Isis nada.


----------



## Gorguera (16 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Eso es lo malo, el Estado está luchando........ es que el Estado lo que tiene que hacer es abstenerse de apoyar a unos y a otros. Porque que pasa cuando el Estado se mete en el medio? Pues que a los católicos les parece poco apoyo, los musulmanes, se comparan con los católicos y creen que merecen más, quienes no tenemos religión, nos parece mucha la atención que les dan a ambos. Nadie está contento
> 
> Pero hagamos la prueba, que el Estado se inhiba del tema, llorarán los católicos por los cariñitos perdidos? probablemente, cuando pierdes, siempre te cuesta ir a menos, pero los musulmanes no tendrán motivos para pedir, ni ateos ni agnósticos podrían hacer crítica.
> 
> ...



¿Estado luchando por qué? Por tercermundizar nuestra tierra trayendose a cuanto marronoide con bajo CI, incivilizado y con religión islámica que haga falta. No compares mucho menos lo que opinan los católicos de a pie con lo que opinan las élites de la Iglesia, demasiado infiltradas, judaizadas y vendidas como para decir algo de sentido común.

Ahora encima de todo, va a resultar que nuestro problema de que existan los moros es de los cristianos; anda, todo sea por echar mierda encima del cristianismo, sin argumentos racionales ninguno, y todo bajo ese visceral odio a todo lo que represente o se acerque a la cruz. Lo que tengo muy claro, es que Mohammed y su familia vendrá pronto, y hay gente que pierde horas de sueño porque esto suceda, y ataca o critica a sus propios compatriotas porque no les da la gana de que lleguen estos seres.

Musulmanes entrando en razón, me descojono desde luego. Es por gente como tú que me encantaría tener la posibildiad de ver el choque entre el islam puro, recién salido del estercolero árabe-norafricano del que proviene, y verlo descargar su brutalidad contra esta Europa corrupta, podrida y decadente, de la que gente como tu es su máximo exponente.

Esta caricatura representa bastante bien a esta facción de la Europa y España putrefactas y malolientes, tan carcomidos por dentro por todo el nihilismo, hedonismo y moralidad posmoderna, que apoya la invasión y no encuentra situaciones suficientes para justificarles todo el salvajismo a los follacabras:







No hay españoles musulmanes, judíos, hinduístas ni nada de eso. La nacionalidad no te la da un DNI, son cuerpos extraños dentro de nuestro país. Otra cosa que para los amantes de la posmodernidad, la nación es un mero papelito que se consigue tras hacer cola 20 minutos en una oficina ministerial tras algo de conversación con una funcionaria que te da formularios a rellenar con un boli bic.

¿Qué cojones de miedos me estás hablando? No sabes ni siquiera cual es mi fe y si soy creyente o no, y crees que soy el capillitas que viene a contarte historias de miedo. Lo único para lo que tienes fuerza, al igual que todos los los que apoyáis a los mahometanos es para poneros sin rechistar el burka en cuanto su invasíon de Europa sea efectiva y tomen poder. Ya ha pasado, y pasará.

Lo único que le reprocho en esto a la Iglesia es que se haya amariconado tanto con caritas felices, rollo superprogre cachi para no quedarse sin fieles, y discursos típicamente NWO. Pasa lo que pasa, la religión alfa, conquistadora y que sigue atrayendo a la irracional mente femenina es ahora el Islam. 

Cuando teníamos ese cristianismo de Cruzadas, templarios, etc imponía y ganaba respeto. Ahora no es más que una patética marioneta que le ríe las gracias al globalismo, y que para la mujer (y muchos hombres) no es más que el equivalente del hombre enfermizo, débil, sentimentaloide y "buen chico" que da verguenza ajena y no recibe admiración ni respeto de nadie. 

La mujer (y el hombre masa, bastante borrego y afeminado) tiende a respetar y admirar a lo que es fuerte y sabe imponerse, independientemente de que sea bueno o malo. Y así nos va, cuando las decisiones del estado dependen de una mente tan tremendamente limitada y errónea que es incapaz de ver lo que es bueno para sí y los suyos, guiada por los mantras de los medios de comunicación y los entremados universitarios marxistoides; en definitiva una mente que en mi opinión no debería ser considerada como mayor de edad.

Los conflictos por supuesto que no van a desaparecer, pero los que sí lo harán son los que son incapaces de sobreponerse a las dificultades y defender lo suyo en estos conflictos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (16 Sep 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> ¿63 paginas de hilo?
> 
> Que canteo, Calopez subforo de religion ya y DaGrappla de moderador.
> 
> Te paso la idea gratis, no digas que no me estiro.



Lógico. Se siguen apilando las movidas y éstos que se debaten entre el deber y el sentir patalean que da gusto pero de forma circular, ciegos a los pedazo de owneds que se están comiendo

Y los que quedan por llegar.

Por ahora las excusas principales son

*Estás judaizando-->*hay otros foreros no judíos igual
*Eres anticatólico-->*defiendo a la religión católica como parte de España, su herencia, su presente y espero que su futuro. Rebato y desmonto demasiadas veces las acusaciones de pederastia, vividores, mamandurrieros, atrasados, anticientíficos, oscurantistas y demás.


Cuando no es una, es otra.



Verto dijo:


> Lo que Ud quiera, aunque eso no contradice lo dicho por el "mediapinga de Damasco". A fin de cuentas es un país de mayoría sunita gobernada por chiitas.
> 
> Tampoco dice Ud que a sus vecinos no les viene que mal que las guerras entre estos impiden un frente islámico que suponga una amenza mayor para los intereses israelíes, entre otras cosas. Ya sabe, aquello de azuzar el panal pare recoger la miel. Entre pillos anda el juego pero claro, la Iglesia es la culpable y tal y tal..



Entonces el Anti Papa le está haciendo el juego a los malosos israelíes...vaya por Dios.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2015)

Desde luego, católico apostólico romano no lo eres... Sí que tengo curiosidad por saber qué religión practicas.



Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones de miedos me estás hablando? No sabes ni siquiera cual es mi fe y si soy creyente o no...


----------



## MariaL. (16 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Estado luchando por qué?



Por integrar las religiones.



> Portercermundizar nuestra tierra trayñendose a cuanto marronoide con bajo CI, incivilizado y con religión islámica que haga falta. No compares mucho menos lo que opinan los católicos de a pie con lo que opinan las élites de la Iglesia, demasiado infiltradas, judaizadas y vendidas como para decir algo de sentido común.



La gente viene y el movimiento de personas se ha dado siempre, en todas las épocas, porque siempre hubo países más avanzados que otros y siempre hubo gente que se ha buscado las castañas fuera.
El día que el católico de a pie, no quiera ser un mantenido, el Obispo no va a negarse dejar de ser un mantenido, por lo cual no es un problema de gente de arriba o de abajo, es un problema de entender que si no quieren que el Estado apoye a otras religiones, tiene que empezar por no apoyarlos a ellos, pues se apoyan a los demás, en nombre de una falsa igualdad, justo por el apoyo que los católicos reclaman para si.



> Ahora encima de todo, va a resultar que nuestro problema de que existan los moros es de los cristianos; anda, todo sea por echr mierda encima del cristianismo, sin argumentos racionales ninguno, y todo bajo ese visceral odio a todo lo que represente o se acerque a la cruz. Lo que tengo muy claro, es que Mohammed y su familia vendrá pronto, y hay gente que pierde horas de sueño porque esto suceda, y ataca o critica a sus propios compatriotas porque no les da la gana de que lleguen estos seres.



Hombre... pues no sé si su existencia es culpa de los católicos o no... hay una teoría que dice que el Islam no hubiera nacido si los católicos que no admitían la trinidad no hubieran tenido que huir por la persecución de los católicos trinitarios... ni idea.

Pero lo que sí te afirmo es que su crecimiento en España es debido a que al no parar de pedir ser mantenidos y tener privilegios los católicos, hubo que dar también a los musulmanes, y esto ha provocado un crecimiento importante.

Para mi claramente la culpa es del catolicismo, es quien está cometiendo errores continuados desde la muerte de Franco.



> Musulmanes entrando en razón, me descojono desde luego. Es por gente como tú que me encantaría tener la posibildiad de ver el choque entre el islam puro, recién salido del estercolero árabe-norafricano del que proviene, y verlo descargar su brutalidad contra esta Europa corrupta, podrida y decadente, de la que gente como tu es su máximo exponente.
> 
> Esta caricatura representa bastante bien a esta facción de la Europa y España putrefactas y malolientes, tan carcomidos por dentro por todo el nihilismo, hedonismo y moralidad posmoderna, que apoya la invasión y no encuentra situaciones suficientes apra justificarles todo el salvajismo a los follacabras:
> 
> ...



En España hay musulmanes y judíos de tan rancio abolengo como católicos!!! otra cosa es que siempre fueran minoritarios. 



> ¿Qué cojones de miedos me estás hablando? No sabes ni siquiera cual es mi fe y si soy creyente o no, y crees que soy el capillitas que viene a contarte historias de miedo. Lo único para lo que tienes fuerza, al igual que todos los los que apoyáis a los mahometanos es para poneros sin rechistar el burka en cuanto su invasíon de Europa sea efectiva y tomen poder. Ya ha pasado, y pasará.



El miedo del catolicismo está instaurado en la educación de todos, da igual si luego sigues la fe o la descartas, da igual incluso si cambias de fe. Te has criado, como todos, en un ambiente católico, tenemos sus sesgos aunque no compartamos la fe, logicamente.



> Lo único que le reprocho en esto a la Iglesia es que se haya amariconado tanto con caritas felices, rollo superprogre cachi para no quedarse sin fieles, y discursos típicamente NWO. Pasa lo que pasa, la religión alfa, conquistadora y que sigue atrayendo a la irracional mente femenina es ahora el Islam.
> 
> Cuando teníamos ese ristianismo de Cruzadas, Templarios, etc imponía y ganaba respeto. Ahora no es más que una patética marioneta que le ríe las gracias al globalismo, y que para la mujer (y muchos hombres) no es más que el equivalente del hombre enfermizo, débil, sentimentaloide y "buen chico" que da verguenza ajena y no recibe admiración ni respeto de nadie.
> 
> ...



En esto estoy de acuerdo, aunque incluso este Papa critique tanto el capitalismo, la Iglesia es capitalista por tanto peca de los vicios del capitalismo.
Respecto a la mujer..... me parece absurdo, pero bueno, creo que ese es también un grave problema en España, estamos dividiendo tanto que no va a faltar la división por sexos.... las mujeres son imbéciles, los católicos enclenques, los políticos una mierda, los rojos comen niños, los judios malsanos, los moros retrasados.... que nos queda? Tú y tus amigos?


----------



## Gorguera (16 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Por integrar las religiones.



¿Integrar donde? ¿En mi tierra? Que integre la morería el islam en el coño de su putísima madre: a mí que me dejen tranquilo, y que sepan que si una nación sana es atacada o invadida, responderá a la agresión. Y ya lo estamos viendo en naciones más civilizadas y más soberanas que la nuestra.



MariaL. dijo:


> La gente viene y el movimiento de personas se ha dado siempre, en todas las épocas, porque siempre hubo países más avanzados que otros y siempre hubo gente que se ha buscado las castañas fuera.
> El día que el católico de a pie, no quiera ser un mantenido, el Obispo no va a negarse dejar de ser un mantenido, por lo cual no es un problema de gente de arriba o de abajo, es un problema de entender que si no quieren que el Estado apoye a otras religiones, tiene que empezar por no apoyarlos a ellos, pues se apoyan a los demás, en nombre de una falsa igualdad, justo por el apoyo que los católicos reclaman para si.



Muchísimo cuidado con usar la falacia naturalista de "ha pasado siempre", e intentar naturalizar algo porque haya tenido lugar anteriormente, porque se puede volver contra tí.

Lo que sí se que ha tenido lugar siempre es que cunado tu veías que un extraño intetaba invadir tu tierra, te liabas a hachazos, espadazos o cañonazos contra el invasor, y le reducías a pulpa sanguinolenta para que sus compadres que aún no se atrevían a cruzar la frontera e invadir desistieran de tal gilipollez, y eso ha ido parejo al fenómeno de los movimientos poblacionales. Pero eso ya no nos interesa, ¿eh?

El católico de a pie no es ningún mantenido, porque a diferencia del islam, el culto católico depende mayormente de las contribuciones individuales y las donaciones, más la pequeña subvencion que pueda recibir una Iglesia para su mantenimiento como legado arquitectónico y cultural, que también es dado a otros muchos monumentos ya sean religiosos o no. Mientras tanto, el moro de a pie cuenta con lso petrodólares y el dinerito de Arabia Saudí para financiar la construcción de Mezquitas, y todas las paguitas que haga falta para que su mujer traiga más larvas a este mundo.



MariaL. dijo:


> Pero lo que sí te afirmo es que su crecimiento en España es debido a que al no parar de pedir ser mantenidos y tener privilegios los católicos, hubo que dar también a los musulmanes, y esto ha provocado un crecimiento importante.



Su crecimiento no es nada casual, y si ha tenido lugar es por el hecho de que existe unas élites políticas y monetarias que se han encargado de inundar nuestro territorio con invasores, y colmarlos de beneficios que no podrían ni imaginar los nativos, y esto es parte tanto de un plan de sustitución etnica, un método de acelerar la globalización y aumentar el enriquecimiento de unos pocos a costa de dinamitar un pueblo entero. Porque esto es INVASION, y una invasion en la que están involucrados como culpables de su apoyo muchas cabezas visibles del estado, los cuales no han tenido mucho probema para encontrar apoyo y colaboradores gracias a la fuerte hegemonía en la sociedad, desde el sistema educativo, los medios de comunicación



MariaL. dijo:


> Para mi claramente la culpa es del catolicismo, es quien está cometiendo errores continuados desde la muerte de Franco.



Chorradas. El catolicismo hoy tiene únicamente el poder que le otorga su influencia al ser la religíon mayoritaria e histórica de España. No es ningúna entidad o fuerza que proporciona varias utilidades incluyendo las políticas. Eso en cambio si sucede en muchos países musulmanes.




MariaL. dijo:


> En España hay musulmanes y judíos de tan rancio abolengo como católicos!!! otra cosa es que siempre fueran minoritarios.



Rancio abolengo... como extraños enganchados como parásitos a este país. Unos y otros ya tienen sus estados donde su religíon es mayoritaria.




MariaL. dijo:


> El miedo del catolicismo está instaurado en la educación de todos, da igual si luego sigues la fe o la descartas, da igual incluso si cambias de fe. Te has criado, como todos, en un ambiente católico, tenemos sus sesgos aunque no compartamos la fe, logicamente.



¿Miedo a qué? Vivimos en una de las sociedades más distanciadas del catolicismo que han existido en la historia. Todo lo que estás soltando es el discursillo repetido ahsta el absurdo promocionado por la tele y los medios, la basura que ya en su día algunos autores de la escuela de Frankfurt señalaron como impedimentos para la emancipación humana. 

Los muy necios no sabían que el hombre no puede ser libre, el hombre no es enteramente racional, el hombre es incosnciente, y la libertad es una mera utopía. Aunque yo creo que sí lo sabían, escritos tan tremendamente misántropos no podían sino ser algo metódicamente planeado para dinamitar desde sus cimientos todo lo que ha permitido avanzar al a civilización.

Se recurría a lo que se ha hecho siempre a los débiles mentales, o a los niños, el conocer sus debilidades y problemas controlando sus impulsos, se les da el caramelito, se les da lo que quiere, se les engaña con que se las pueden apañar solos y este se lo llega a creer enteramente el muy necio.



MariaL. dijo:


> En esto estoy de acuerdo, aunque incluso este Papa critique tanto el capitalismo, la Iglesia es capitalista por tanto peca de los vicios del capitalismo.
> Respecto a la mujer..... me parece absurdo, pero bueno, creo que ese es también un grave problema en España, estamos dividiendo tanto que no va a faltar la división por sexos.... las mujeres son imbéciles, los católicos enclenques, los políticos una mierda, los rojos comen niños, los judios malsanos, los moros retrasados.... que nos queda? Tú y tus amigos?



Solo nos queda reconocer que la mujer, y la muchedumbre son por lo generales borregas, pasivvas, y siguen a aquello que tenga más influencia; tienen miedo de pronunciarse de manera diferente a lo que es promocionado como políticamente correcto, y no dudan en acercarse al sol que más caliente, aunqeu eso suponga un mal a los suyos.

Lo que vemos no es más que el resultado de creer que el democratismo encauzará la estupidez de varios millones de personas en decisiones inteligentes. Cuando un participante de mhyv, un politoxicómano, un marroquí venido en patera, un oenegeta paguitero, un banquero podrido de dinero, o una "que no entiende de política pero vota al sanchez porque es guapo y dara paguitas a maltratadas" tienen un voto que vale lo mismo que el tuyo te das cuenta del problema tan gordo en que estamos metidos.

No soy la persona más afortunada del mundo, pero doy Gracias a Señor por haberme dotado de testosterona, mente racional, falta de miedo para resaltar entre la muchedumbre, valor para decir que el emperador está desnudo, y que no hayan conseguido borrar de mí la virtud y algo tan tremedamente básico como el instinto tribal, que es l oque ha garantizado la existencia de los pueblos desde tiempos memorables. En definitiva, ser un hombre.


----------



## MariaL. (16 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Integrar donde? ¿En mi tierra? Que integre la morería el islam en el coño de su putísima madre: a mí que me dejen tranquilo, y que sepan que si una nación sana es atacada o invadida, responderá a la agresión. Y ya lo estamos viendo en naciones más civilizadas y más soberanas que la nuestra.



Pues es lo que te estoy diciendo. El error reside en querer integrarlas, pero por qué se están haciendo este esfuerzo integrador? A esto es a lo que yo doy importancia, por qué? Y la respuesta para mi está clarísima, porque no le queda otro remedio, ya que aquello que da a los católicos tiene que darlo a las demás religiones......

Entonces, donde está el problema? En el exceso de los católicos.




> Muchísimo cuidado con usar la falacia naturalista de "ha pasado siempre", e intentar naturalizar algo porque haya tenido lugar anteriormente, porque se puede volver contra tí.



Los hechos son hechos. Y si no empezamos a aceptar los hechos por temor a que no nos convengan, jamás tendremos un criterio realista y por tanto jamás entenderemos como funcionan las cosas y por tanto jamás podremos tomar decisiones sabias.



> Lo que sí se que ha tenido lugar siempre es que cunado tu veías que un extraño intetaba invadir tu tierra, te liabas a hachazos, espadazos o cañonazos contra el invasor, y le reducías a pulpa sanguinolenta para que sus compadres que aún no se atrevían a cruzar la frontera e invadir desistieran de tal gilipollez, y eso ha ido parejo al fenómeno de los movimientos poblacionales. Pero eso ya no nos interesa, ¿eh?



Cierto, siempre que el intento era violento. Hoy sabemos que hay culturas que realmente dominaron a otras, y no hay constancia de guerras.
Una cultura más avanzada suele comer a la otra. Incluso se pone el ejemplo, de como ganando Roma a Grecia, Grecia comió culturalmente a Roma.



> El católico de a pie no es ningún mantenido, porque a diferencia del islam, el culto católico depende mayormente de las contribuciones individuales y las donaciones, más la pequeña subvencion que pueda recibir una Iglesia para su mantenimiento como legado arquitectónico y cultural, que también es dado a otros muchos monumentos ya sean religiosos o no. Mientras tanto, el moro de a pie cuenta con lso petrodólares y el dinerito de Arabia Saudí para financiar la construcción de Mezquitas, y todas las paguitas que haga falta para que su mujer traiga más larvas a este mundo.



Pequeña? ::
El catolicismo español vive de la teta del Estado, si vivieran de las aportaciones voluntarias, en España desaparecería. El católico de a pie, es tan mantenido como la jerarquía.
La construcción de mezquitas se puede prohibir con dinero saudí si no financiamos nosotros a la Iglesia Católica. Entiendes? Lo que no se puede hacer es cortar el grifo al dinero que entra en España desde Arabia Saudita para fortalecer la tendencia religión musulmana que a ella le conviene en su enfrentamiento a Irán, cuando nosotros estamos metiendo dinero en la nuestra.... eso no lo puedes hacer, pues te lo tumban los tribunales internacionales.



> Su crecimiento no es nada casual, y si ha tenido lugar es por el hecho de que existe unas élites políticas y monetarias que se han encargado de inundar nuestro territorio con invasores, y colmarlos de beneficios que no podrían ni imaginar los nativos, y esto es parte tanto de un plan de sustitución etnica, un método de acelerar la globalización y aumentar el enriquecimiento de unos pocos a costa de dinamitar un pueblo entero. Porque esto es INVASION, y una invasion en la que están involucrados como culpables de su apoyo muchas cabezas visibles del estado, los cuales no han tenido mucho probema para encontrar apoyo y colaboradores gracias a la fuerte hegemonía en la sociedad, desde el sistema educativo, los medios de comunicación
> 
> 
> 
> Chorradas. El catolicismo hoy tiene únicamente el poder que le otorga su influencia al ser la religíon mayoritaria e histórica de España. No es ningúna entidad o fuerza que proporciona varias utilidades incluyendo las políticas. Eso en cambio si sucede en muchos países musulmanes.



El catolicismo va de capa caída y su principal problema es ese. La esposa y la querida, a quien respetaba el hombre? A la que él entendía que mantenía o a la que él sentía que se repartían los trabajos?
Pues ese el problema, nunca una mantenida puede ser respetada y no lo entendéis.



> Rancio abolengo... como extraños enganchados como parásitos a este país. Unos y otros ya tienen sus estados donde su religíon es mayoritaria.



Pero su antigüedad no se la quitas



> ¿Miedo a qué? Vivimos en una de las sociedades más distanciadas del catolicismo que han existido en la historia. Todo lo que estás soltando es el discursillo repetido ahsta el absurdo promocionado por la tele y los medios, la basura que ya en su día algunos autores de la escuela de Frankfurt señalaron como impedimentos para la emancipación humana.
> 
> Los muy necios no sabían que el hombre no puede ser libre, el hombre no es enteramente racional, el hombre es incosnciente, y la libertad es una mera utopía. Aunque yo creo que sí lo sabían, escritos tan tremendamente misántropos no podían sino ser algo metódicamente planeado para dinamitar desde sus cimientos todo lo que ha permitido avanzar al a civilización.
> 
> ...



Si estuviera la sociedad distanciada de sus valores, no la mantendrían, no acudirían a sus aulas, no usarían sus ritos, no....
Si fuera eso cierto, no estaría en la ONU, como autoridad en temas de moral
Si eso fuera cierto, no estaríamos aquí hablando de ella

Y no sé a que viene esta moda de franckfurt, porque el marxismo jamás ha defendido la libertad individual, el marxismo parte, porque eso es inseparable en Marx, en que el individuo se hace en sociedad....... por tanto.... me parece absurdo vender lo que vendes metiendo a Marx en el medio ::
Es más, desde una visión marxista, un emigrante, no es un problema, una sociedad que emigra es un arma del capitalista para someter a los obreros.....


----------



## Skylar (16 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> éstos que se debaten entre el deber y el sentir patalean que da gusto pero de forma circular, ciegos a los pedazo de owneds que se están comiendo
> 
> Y los que quedan por llegar.



Me encantan los judios, tienen ideas magistrales, por eso los envidian y persiguen¡¡¡ Jesús de Nazaret, Pablo de Tarso... y más modernamente Hannah Arendt o Sigmund Freud entre otros muchos. De este último traigo este concepto que descubrió en el campo de la psicología:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proyección_(psicología)



> La proyección es un mecanismo de defensa por el que el sujeto atribuye a otras personas las propias virtudes o defectos, incluso sus carencias (falta). En el caso de la proyección negativa, ésta opera en situaciones de conflicto emocional o amenaza de origen interno o externo, atribuyendo a otras personas u objetos los sentimientos, impulsos o pensamientos propios que resultan inaceptables para el sujeto.


----------



## Verto (16 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Por ahora las excusas principales son
> 
> *Estás judaizando-->*hay otros foreros no judíos igual
> 
> ...




¿Reduce las decenas de argumentos morales, hitóricos, religiosos, políticos y humanos que se le han dado, a solo esas dos cuestiones? Bien, sigamos jugando a contar verdades.

Ud judaíza sembrando cizaña contra el catolicismo, y lo hace aprovechándose de la miseria humana de millones de personas. Los otros aprovechan el tirón para verter sus fobias anticatólicas o hacer manifestación de sus odios raciales.

Dice defender la religión católica, sí, pero quitando ladinamente al Dios de los católicos y su Evangelio. Defiende las formas mientras destruye el fundamento, lo cual en este contexto es claramente otra forma de judaizar.

El Papa está llamando a dar apoyo humano a víctimas, entre otras cosas, de los intereses de esos "malosos" como Ud les llama y sus aliados. El médico no es el responsable de la enfermedad de los pacientes, pero tiene la obligación moral de asistirlos o dedicarse a otra profesión.

Uds señalan como anti papa a Francisco porque además de las misas, viajes, encíclicas, actos o intermediaciones de costumbre en un Pontífice, está yendo un paso más allá que sus antecesores llamando a actuar a toda la Iglesia en el modo que señala el Evangelio. Si el anterior era un Papa culto que dejó un gran legado magisterial y eso le supuso no pocas críticas, este es un Papa rebelde que está dejando un gran legado con su ejemplo, y eso tampoco lo soporta mucha gente ni dentro ni fuera de la Iglesia, que prefieren Papas sumisos para que no incomoden mucho o puedan trastocar los juicios e intereses personales de unos y otros.

Sin embargo hay quienes vemos anticristos en aquellos que se oponen al cumplimiento del Evangelio y la victoria de Cristo de manos de su Iglesia.

Y una cosa tenemos absolutamente clara, si el Islam hoy en día es una fuerza en expansión, no lo es por haberse desembarazado de su Dios sino al contrario. Pero todos esos que se dicen cristianos, católicos o defensores de la Iglesia, y no tienen en cuenta al Dios de los cristianos o apartan a un lado su mensaje para que no moleste a sus juicios e intereses particulares, son en realidad los verdaderos complices y culpables de la expansión del Islam por haber desechado el fundamento, la fe y la única fuerza que tiene y ha tenido la cristiandad, que es y ha sido capaz de frenar la expansión del Islam.

De los despistados que andan por aquí haciendo arengas al ejercito de los cruzados o soflamas de asuntos que apenas llegan a entender nada diré, allá ellos con sus juicios y atrevimientos, pero Ud es un tipo inteligente, y además es judio, imagino que creyente y practicante, y por eso sabe como funcionan ciertas cosas. Puede seguir jugando a dividir, despreciar y sembrar dudas, es libre de hacerlo, pero por todo lo anterior bien sabe también que aquello que siembre es lo que recogerá multiplicado para si mismo. Ud verá, yo por mi parte tengo claro lo que me toca hasta el día del juicio final.

Y ahora podemos seguir jugando o aceptar que la Iglesia está haciendo lo que le corresponde, la paciencia de Dios es infinita y ni en la Cruz se cansó de predicar. Recuerde también que pasó después y quienes llevan desde entonces negando obstinadamente la caritas in veritate.

Un saludo en la Paz de Cristo.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2015)

Este hilo se puede resumir en dos puntos, también contenidos en tu gran mensaje:

- Este Papa es grande y está dando la talla en el tema de los refugiados. VA a conseguir amortiguar en buena parte el impacto de tanta gente que llega de repente.

- DaGrappla continúa en su senda destructiva de forma judaizante.






Verto dijo:


> ¿Reduce las decenas de argumentos morales, hitóricos, religiosos, políticos y humanos que se le han dado, a solo esas dos cuestiones? Bien, sigamos jugando a contar verdades.
> 
> Ud judaíza sembrando cizaña contra el catolicismo, y lo hace aprovechándose de la miseria humana de millones de personas. Los otros aprovechan el tirón para verter sus fobias anticatólicas o hacer manifestación de sus odios raciales.
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (16 Sep 2015)

Bergoglio, abre la puerta de San Pedro que te van unos cuantos pa que montes Refulandia y compitas con la progretada y los mariconservadores :XX:


----------



## Verto (16 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Este hilo se puede resumir en dos puntos, también contenidos en tu gran mensaje:
> 
> - Este Papa es grande y está dando la talla en el tema de los refugiados. VA a conseguir amortiguar en buena parte el impacto de tanta gente que llega de repente.
> 
> - DaGrappla continúa en su senda destructiva de forma judaizante.



Tienes razón, así es. Esa gente y son millones, está ahí nos guste o no, y va a entrar a Europa sí o sí, salvo que queramos aceptar una externalización del conflicto que pueda desembocar en una tercera guerra mundial. 

Podemos acogerlos ordenadamente y practicar una política de dispersión en la acogida que permita tenerlos controlados en pequeños grupos familiares, según la propuesta del Papa. También podemos acogerlos de golpe y meterlos todos juntos en inmensos campos de refugiados con los riesgos de todo tipo que supondrían ese tipo de macroconcentraciones, como piden otros. O podemos cerrar las fronteras y liarnos a tiros, además de rezar para que los musulmanes europeos no se rebelen, otros países no respondan, no nos liémos entre nosotros, y toda esa gente se deje matar pacíficamente como borregos, según parece que proponen los más extremistas. 

Y mientras Da Grappla a lo suyo...


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2015)

En Turquía y Líbano hay muchos más hacinados de los que están llegando a Europa.

De modo que la idea de que estamos cargando solos con el mochuelo, pues no es cierta.

De todos modos el peligro es innegable, es imposbile controlar todos los elementos danninos que traten de colarse.



Verto dijo:


> Tienes razón, así es. Esa gente y son millones, está ahí nos guste o no, y va a entrar a Europa sí o sí, salvo que queramos aceptar una externalización del conflicto que pueda desembocar en una tercera guerra mundial.
> 
> Podemos acogerlos ordenadamente y practicar una política de dispersión en la acogida que permita tenerlos controlados en pequeños grupos familiares, según la propuesta del Papa. También podemos acogerlos de golpe y meterlos todos juntos en inmensos campos de refugiados con los riesgos de todo tipo que supondrían ese tipo de macroconcentraciones, como piden otros. O podemos cerrar las fronteras y liarnos a tiros, además de rezar para que los musulmanes europeos no se rebelen, otros países no respondan, no nos liémos entre nosotros, y toda esa gente se deje matar pacíficamente como borregos, según parece que proponen los más extremistas.
> 
> Y mientras Da Grappla a lo suyo...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (16 Sep 2015)

Son invasores #NoSonRefugiados








Bergoglio = Anti Papa

Católicos = ciegos voluntarios

Invasión islámica. Agarra Don Pelayo o Heraclio a Bergoglio y lo lanzan descabezao al Tiber


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2015)

Bergoglio=coherente con la Doctrina.
Católicos= con su Papa, de lo contrario no serían católicos.
DaGrappla= judaizante.

Y sí, familias enteras de refugiados:









Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Son invasores #NoSonRefugiados
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (16 Sep 2015)

no sabes ni lo que significa judaizante


----------



## Verto (16 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> En Turquía y Líbano hay muchos más hacinados de los que están llegando a Europa.
> 
> De modo que la idea de que estamos cargando solos con el mochuelo, pues no es cierta.
> 
> De todos modos el peligro es innegable, es imposbile controlar todos los elementos danninos que traten de colarse.



Ya, no me refería a que vayan a entrar todos los refugiados en Europa. Lo que quiero decir es que a medida que se van saturando las ayudas disponibles en los países de la zona y se va alargando y profundizando el conflicto, cada día serán más los que irán llegando y habrá que afrontar esa realidad de la mejor forma teniendo en cuenta el riesgo que supone. Por eso lo que propone el Papa me parece una bastante lógico, y es algo que aquí ya hemos probado, aunque en otro orden de cosas, con los presos vascos del entorno de ETA; Dispersión frente a concentración para debilitar posibles conflictos internos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (16 Sep 2015)

El papa que se preocupe de los cristianos, no en meternos a los mahometanos en casa


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Sep 2015)

Seguirán llegando a no ser que los que ven una invasión sean coherente con la visión que tienen y respondan militarmente a la misma.






Verto dijo:


> Ya, no me refería a que vayan a entrar todos los refugiados en Europa. Lo que quiero decir es que a medida que se van saturando las ayudas disponibles en los países de la zona y se va alargando y profundizando el conflicto, cada día serán más los que irán llegando y habrá que afrontar esa realidad de la mejor forma teniendo en cuenta el riesgo que supone. Por eso lo que propone el Papa me parece una bastante lógico, y es algo que aquí ya hemos probado, aunque en otro orden de cosas, con los presos vascos del entorno de ETA; Dispersión frente a concentración para debilitar posibles conflictos internos.





---------- Post added 16-sep-2015 at 23:55 ----------

Cuando haya que acoger judíos -que llegará el día en que la líen una vez más- tampoco creas que se les va a negar el refugio.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> El papa que se preocupe de los cristianos, no en meternos a los mahometanos en casa


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (16 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Cuando haya que acoger judíos -que llegará el día en que la líen una vez más- tampoco creas que se les va a negar el refugio.



de qué hablas que la líen una vez más...¿cuándo más? ::

Ah sí, que los sastres y ropavejeros del gueto de Varsovia o el de Vilna estaban haciendo no sé qué de hochfinanz y tal

y los judíos van a delcarar la yihad y to eso, ¿no?

Los judíos tienen un país donde a los que mejor les va es a los cristianos, así que el papa que toque si toca no tiene de qué preocuparse


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2015)

A mí la mayor parte de los judíos me da más pena que otra cosa, al final acaban pagando los platos que rompe esa élite que utiliza a nivel planetario el entramado internacional de juderías.

Han montado, con el rollo del sionismo, una judería muy activa y liante en Israel y van a volver a tener que salir por patas. Cuánto va a tardar es imposible de predecir, pero que es impepinable lo sabe hasta el más tonto.

Y ya lo siento por muchos de ellos pero con esa cruz cargan ya durante muchos siglos. Hasta que no se quiten de encima a esas ratas seguirán repitiendo traspiés de país en país.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> de qué hablas que la líen una vez más...¿cuándo más? ::
> 
> Ah sí, que los sastres y ropavejeros del gueto de Varsovia o el de Vilna estaban haciendo no sé qué de hochfinanz y tal
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (17 Sep 2015)

pues como todo el resto de la umanidaz leolfredo están los listos y los que se creen listos


----------



## Wodans (17 Sep 2015)

Queda más que claro que es un antipapa colaborando con la invasión sarracena de Europa. Ya sé de gente que ha dejado el catolicismo o se ha hecho sedevacantista por su culpa.


----------



## Verto (17 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> El papa que se preocupe de los cristianos, no en meternos a los mahometanos en casa



El Papa se preocupa de lo que le corresponde, que es difundir y cumplir el Evangelio de Cristo. Una Iglesia sin Cristo sería semejante a un Judio sin Israel...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (17 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> El Papa se preocupa de lo que le corresponde, que es difundir y cumplir el Evangelio de Cristo. Una Iglesia sin Cristo sería semejante a un Judio sin Israel...



¿Y qué dice el evangelio ese de la invasión islámica?


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2015)

Cierto, está habiendo un goteo continuo de apóstatas. He conocido varios últimamente, pero los que más he conocido es a pavos que para poder casarse se convierten al Islam (me he enterado ya de tres parientes lejanos míos en Espanna, y de bastantes alemanes, que es la nacionalidad que más trato).

Dentro del grupito de apóstatas sin relación con el Islam sino por las mierdecillas éstas de "concienciación" contra la Iglesia recuerdo con cierta pena el de una alemancita, la clásica aria pura, guapísima y tal, que conocí hace meses y con la que entablé muy buen feeling. Aquello tenía pinta de un sotacaballoyrrey... hasta que me soltó la mierda de que había apostatado (con toda la retahila esa de excusas que ponéis por aquí). La muchacha salió perdiendo, no tuvimos que hablar muchas palabras más desde que le dije, eso si, muy educadamente en cara el resumen del Credo Católico. 

Noté su profundo choque. Hay miradas que no necesitan de palabras.

Una lástima, habría sido además perfecta para mis eventuales planes en Cuba pues es una gran simpatizante del país, con red social allá y tal.

Quiero decir, quien se aleje de la Iglesia... acaba perdiendo creyendo ganar.



Wodans dijo:


> Queda más que claro que es un antipapa colaborando con la invasión sarracena de Europa. Ya sé de gente que ha dejado el catolicismo o se ha hecho sedevacantista por su culpa.


----------



## Verto (17 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿Y qué dice el evangelio ese de la invasión islámica?



De la invasión islámica en concreto nada, entre otras cosas porque hace dos mil años el Islam no existía y hoy no está demostrado que todos esos refugiados sean un ejercito invasor.

De lo que sí habla Jesús es de como debe ser la vida de su pueblo y de como será, tras la muerte, su juicio final ante Dios:

*En la vida:*
"Bienaventurados los pobres de espíritu, porque de ellos es el Reino de los Cielos.
*Bienaventurados los mansos , porque ellos poseerán en herencia la tierra.*
Bienaventurados los que lloran, porque ellos serán consolados.
Bienaventurados los que tienen hambre y sed de la justicia, porque ellos serán saciados.
*Bienaventurados los misericordiosos, porque ellos alcanzarán misericordia.*
Bienaventurados los limpios de corazón, porque ellos verán a Dios.
*Bienaventurados los que trabajan por la paz, porque ellos serán llamados hijos de Dios.*
Bienaventurados los perseguidos por causa de la justicia, porque de ellos es el Reino de los Cielos.
*Bienaventurados seréis cuando os injurien, y os persigan y digan con mentira toda clase de mal contra vosotros por mi causa.
Alegraos y regocijaos, porque vuestra recompensa será grande en los cielos; pues de la misma manera persiguieron a los profetas anteriores a vosotros."*

*En la muerte:*
«Cuando el Hijo del hombre venga en su gloria acompañado de todos sus ángeles, entonces se sentará en su trono de gloria.
Serán congregadas delante de él todas las naciones, y él separará a los unos de los otros, como el pastor separa las ovejas de los cabritos.
Pondrá las ovejas a su derecha, y los cabritos a su izquierda.
Entonces dirá el Rey a los de su derecha: "Venid, benditos de mi Padre, recibid la herencia del Reino preparado para vosotros desde la creación del mundo.*
Porque tuve hambre, y me diste de comer; tuve sed, y me diste de beber; era forastero, y me acogiste; estaba desnudo, y me vestiste; enfermo, y me visitaste; en la cárcel, y viniste a verme."*
Entonces los justos le responderán: "Señor, ¿cuándo te vimos hambriento, y te dimos de comer; o sediento, y te dimos de beber?
¿Cuándo te vimos forastero, y te acogimos; o desnudo, y te vestimos?
¿Cuándo te vimos enfermo o en la cárcel, y fuimos a verte?"
Y el Rey les dirá: "En verdad les digo que cuanto hiciste a unos de estos hermanos míos más pequeños, a mí me lo hiciste."
Entonces dirá también a los de su izquierda: "Apartense de mí, malditos, al fuego eterno preparado para el Diablo y sus ángeles.
Porque tuve hambre, y no me diste de comer; tuve sed, y no me diste de beber; era forastero, y no me acogiste; estaba desnudo, y no me vestiste; enfermo y en la cárcel, y no me visitaste."
Entonces dirán también éstos: "Señor, ¿cuándo te vimos hambriento o sediento o forastero o desnudo o enfermo o en la cárcel, y no te asistimos?"
Y él entonces les responderá: "En verdad les digo que cuanto dejaste de hacer con uno de estos más pequeños, también conmigo dejaste de hacerlo."
E irán éstos a un castigo eterno, y los justos a una vida eterna.»


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (17 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Una lástima, habría sido además perfecta para mis eventuales planes en *Cuba pues es una gran simpatizante del país, con red social allá y tal.[/B*



*

la pretada la ha tenido a cuatro patas, no es apta para ti*


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2015)

no era este el caso, precisamente... 



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> la pretada la ha tenido a cuatro patas, no es apta para ti


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (17 Sep 2015)

vamos, que Jesús y los apóstoles ni idea de lo que es el Islam.

mejor callar pues, porque el Islam sí tiene idea de lo que son Jesús y los apóstoles

y su idea contradice la de ustedes

---------- Post added 17-sep-2015 at 00:42 ----------

como no la hayas tenío bajo tu vigilancia en sus estancias allá...::


----------



## Verto (17 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> vamos, que Jesús y los apóstoles ni idea de lo que es el Islam.
> 
> mejor callar pues, porque el Islam sí tiene idea de lo que son Jesús y los apóstoles
> 
> y su idea contradice la de ustedes



No, no tienen ni idea, pero no importa, ya le tienen a Ud para que se lo cuente. Cuando le rece a Dios cuénteselo, es su Padre, es Él mismo...


----------



## success-borrado (17 Sep 2015)

El Papa Francisco pide acoger a los refugiados «tal como vienen»



> El Santo Padre juzgó que países europeos con baja tasas de natalidad, como Italia, Portugal y España, tienen "espacios vacíos".
> "Cuando hay un espacio vacío, las personas buscan rellenarlo (...) Pienso en el nivel de nacimientos de Italia, Portugal y España. Creo que es casi del 0 %. Entonces, si no hay hijos, hay espacios vacíos", arguyó.
> Para el papa Francisco, "Europa todavía no murió, aunque está medio abuelita".



Es decir, salvar "Europa a toda costa". Aunque el precio sea una futura Europa marrón cómo un apéndice de Morolandia y que nada tenga que ver con sus raíces cristianas. Se pensará que le van a seguir dejando a él estar en Roma tranquilamente.







Este Papa es la mayor desgracia que le ha ocurrido a la Iglesia en décadas. Siglos diría yo. Son cómo el PP: Cuánto más progres, mejor.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2015 at 06:44 ----------

Luego piensas en cuando España invadió los Estados Pontificios hace siglos y te empiezas a dar cuenta de por qué. Siglos y siglos llevando el Cristianismo por el mundo y nunca lo ha agradecido. El Vaticano siempre ha ido en contra de los intereses de España. Ya traicionarion a Franco hace años también. Traición. Luego algunos más papistas que el papa hablan de "principios", "moral" y "honor". Para honor y principios, los de los españoles que a pesar de todas las traiciones, siempre han sido fieles al Papa incluso en los momentos difíciles cuando media Europa se deshizo de la influencia papal y se montaron sus propias Iglesias. ¿Para qué?.


----------



## MariaL. (17 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Tampoco dice Ud que a sus vecinos no les viene que mal que las guerras entre estos impiden un frente islámico que suponga una amenza mayor para los intereses israelíes, entre otras cosas. Ya sabe, aquello de azuzar el panal pare recoger la miel. Entre pillos anda el juego pero claro, la Iglesia es la culpable y tal y tal..



No es cierto que se dé una situación en que sin guerra, puedan hacer frente común, no sólo porque hay una serie histórica de enfrentamientos que necesitan de un gran líder, admirado por ambos grupos que lograra que se llevaran bien, cosa que no hay, también porque a quienes los lideran no les interesa en absoluto dicho acercamiento y la tercera más importante, la élite de cada grupo que manda en cada país, tendría mucho que perder en ese acercamiento, pues al final, el que un grupo mande sobre otro, implica para uno, ventajas económicas.

Más bien es al revés, todo el mundo sabe que sin guerra, esto no tiene arreglo. Por qué no aceptar que igual es necesario que se maten entre ellos para luego llevarse bien. Los católicos se mataron con los demás grupos disidentes y hoy.... se puede decir que se llevan bien


----------



## JoseII (17 Sep 2015)

Pero si es que la derecha española no la reconozco en los últimos días.
Si son mas por inmigracionistas que los progres...., no hay mas que oir a Herrera, leer el Mundo, ABC, la Razón....., se v'a a v'e un follón


----------



## MariaL. (17 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Este hilo se puede resumir en dos puntos, también contenidos en tu gran mensaje:
> 
> - Este Papa es grande y está dando la talla en el tema de los refugiados. VA a conseguir amortiguar en buena parte el impacto de tanta gente que llega de repente.
> 
> - DaGrappla continúa en su senda destructiva de forma judaizante.



Claro que este Papa es grande, a pesar de que sigue teniendo los mismos defectos gordos que los demás.
Es moderno, está a la altura de los tiempos, es aperturista, está dispuesto al cambio, está dando la talla en el tema de los refugiados, es muy práctico, tiene interés en llegar a la gente, es mucho más light, si se le da tiempo, admitirá mujeres sacerdotes, admitirá el divorcio, etc.

Es decir, no tiene nada que ver con la Iglesia que era antes de él. Y esto, que muchos aplaudimos, no quita reconocer que es una contradicción con la línea de la Iglesia hasta este momento.


----------



## JoseII (17 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> De la invasión islámica en concreto nada, entre otras cosas porque hace dos mil años el Islam no existía y hoy no está demostrado que todos esos refugiados sean un ejercito invasor.
> 
> De lo que sí habla Jesús es de como debe ser la vida de su pueblo y de como será, tras la muerte, su juicio final ante Dios:
> 
> ...



Se le olvida el pasaje en que Jesús oge el latigo y destroza el mercado del Templo a latigazos.....
¿No será la mansedumbre sinonimo de beligerancia?, ¿Por que alguien repartiendo con un látigo muy manso no es?


----------



## success-borrado (17 Sep 2015)

JoseII dijo:


> Pero si es que la derecha española no la reconozco en los últimos días.
> Si son mas por inmigracionistas que los progres...., no hay mas que oir a Herrera, leer el Mundo, ABC, la Razón....., se v'a a v'e un follón



¿el mundo de derechas?. Ese periódico ha sido toda la vida progre y desde hace más de una década directamente de izquierdas.


----------



## MariaL. (17 Sep 2015)

[

```
QUOTE=Verto;15046428]De la invasión islámica en concreto nada, entre otras cosas porque hace dos mil años el Islam no existía y hoy no está demostrado que todos esos refugiados sean un ejercito invasor.

De lo que sí habla Jesús es de como debe ser la vida de su pueblo y de como será, tras la muerte, su juicio final ante Dios:

[B]En la vida:[/B]
"Bienaventurados los pobres de espíritu, porque de ellos es el Reino de los Cielos.
[B]Bienaventurados los mansos , porque ellos poseerán en herencia la tierra.[/B]
Bienaventurados los que lloran, porque ellos serán consolados.
Bienaventurados los que tienen hambre y sed de la justicia, porque ellos serán saciados.
[B]Bienaventurados los misericordiosos, porque ellos alcanzarán misericordia.[/B]
Bienaventurados los limpios de corazón, porque ellos verán a Dios.
[B]Bienaventurados los que trabajan por la paz, porque ellos serán llamados hijos de Dios.[/B]
Bienaventurados los perseguidos por causa de la justicia, porque de ellos es el Reino de los Cielos.
[B]Bienaventurados seréis cuando os injurien, y os persigan y digan con mentira toda clase de mal contra vosotros por mi causa.
Alegraos y regocijaos, porque vuestra recompensa será grande en los cielos; pues de la misma manera persiguieron a los profetas anteriores a vosotros."[/B]

[B]En la muerte:[/B]
«Cuando el Hijo del hombre venga en su gloria acompañado de todos sus ángeles, entonces se sentará en su trono de gloria.
Serán congregadas delante de él todas las naciones, y él separará a los unos de los otros, como el pastor separa las ovejas de los cabritos.
Pondrá las ovejas a su derecha, y los cabritos a su izquierda.
Entonces dirá el Rey a los de su derecha: "Venid, benditos de mi Padre, recibid la herencia del Reino preparado para vosotros desde la creación del mundo.[B]
Porque tuve hambre, y me diste de comer; tuve sed, y me diste de beber; era forastero, y me acogiste; estaba desnudo, y me vestiste; enfermo, y me visitaste; en la cárcel, y viniste a verme."[/B]
Entonces los justos le responderán: "Señor, ¿cuándo te vimos hambriento, y te dimos de comer; o sediento, y te dimos de beber?
¿Cuándo te vimos forastero, y te acogimos; o desnudo, y te vestimos?
¿Cuándo te vimos enfermo o en la cárcel, y fuimos a verte?"
Y el Rey les dirá: "En verdad les digo que cuanto hiciste a unos de estos hermanos míos más pequeños, a mí me lo hiciste."
Entonces dirá también a los de su izquierda: "Apartense de mí, malditos, al fuego eterno preparado para el Diablo y sus ángeles.
Porque tuve hambre, y no me diste de comer; tuve sed, y no me diste de beber; era forastero, y no me acogiste; estaba desnudo, y no me vestiste; enfermo y en la cárcel, y no me visitaste."
Entonces dirán también éstos: "Señor, ¿cuándo te vimos hambriento o sediento o forastero o desnudo o enfermo o en la cárcel, y no te asistimos?"
Y él entonces les responderá: "En verdad les digo que cuanto dejaste de hacer con uno de estos más pequeños, también conmigo dejaste de hacerlo."
E irán éstos a un castigo eterno, y los justos a una vida eterna.»[/QUOTE]
```
Tampoco habla de los preservativos, ni de cuando se insufla el alma en un ser humano y por tanto es humano, ni de miles de cosas, que bien se pronuncia la Iglesia y usa sus tejemanejes con los gobiernos para imponer sus creencias particulares a los demás que no profesan su fe ::


----------



## success-borrado (17 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> - Este Papa es grande y está dando la talla en el tema de los refugiados. VA a conseguir amortiguar en buena parte el impacto de tanta gente que llega de repente.



:ouch:

Sí que lo amorgua sí, queriendo que acojamos a todos en nuestras casas. Que los meta él en Roma y haga caridad el primero de todos. Que empiece por este pobrecito desnutrido refugiado que sólo necesita caridad cristiana:







Que vergüenza si los antigüos cruzados despertaran y vieran en lo que se han convertido los supuestos "cristianos puros" más papistas que el Papa. Nos quejamos de los progres con respecto a los rojos soviéticos, pero es que tiene tela defender a este Papa.


----------



## BGA (17 Sep 2015)

Muy bien Verto. Hay muchas cosas que se nos escapan a todos. Nada se escapa de la mano de quien no las tiene...

¿Es acaso falso que en dos generaciones solo quedarán abuelos "étnicos" en Europa? ¿Si o no?.

¿Podemos asegurar que llegado el momento, de cada uno de nosotros se generarán dos o tres clones que aseguren a la Europa "étnica"? ¿Si o no?

¿Han sido las familias "ultra católicas étnicas" las más prolíficas en nuestra sociedad ? ¿Si o no?.

¿De qué estáis hablando alguno? España en dos generaciones sería un geriátrico y mientras soltáis vuestro mensaje "etnicista" y beligerante, ni os entregáis a la causa de la supervivencia "étnica" ni paráis de hacer proselitismo de una visión de la Europa romántica y pagana, cuando si existe esa comunidad espiritual es por haber sido cristiana. Esto no lo niega nadie y solo se oculta a los ojos dispuestos a tragar con mensajes pueriles y fantásticos, tan lejanos de la realidad y de la historia como prestos a recibir la consigna que los identifique dentro de la manada.

Observen, si quieren dejar atrás las promesas vacías de una épica inventada, que el futuro vive de acciones, tal vez soñadas pero seguro que maduradas a la intemperie de la realidad. Sois niños manipulados por las mismas fuerzas que os sojuzgan y no os dais cuenta.

Siempre es el Estado que no nos da la "paguita" para ponerse a parir y asegurar el futuro... No, somos nosotros, seducidos por un efímero poder adquisitivo mediante el cual realizar todos esos sueños de viajes y aventuras que, de repente, resultan irrenunciables como si fuera algo natural e intrínseco en la inmensa mayoría. Los hijos para más tarde, o ¿los hijos?... "me cortan las alas de MI libertad". ¿De qué coño os quejáis?.

Hoy tener 30 añazos y seguir siendo un adolescente es algo "natural" y para cuando se sientan suficientemente maduros, será demasiado viejos para tener niños y no sentirse un abuelo cuando su actividad les demande la energía que gastaron en vivir "el sueño europeo".

No hablen de sustitución étnica cuando es una implementación étnica. ¿Existe un interés en que así sea? probablemente sí, pero miren a su alrededor, analicen las causas de la situación y dejen de mirar el dedo que cuando no señala "su verdad" lo tienen ustedes hurgando en su culo.

Comprender un realidad no quiere decir que me guste. Se nos vienen encima los efectos de un "cambio" (este sí y profundo) que viene de lejos y al gusto de una sociedad decadente que hizo oídos sordos de toda advertencia por caduca y trasnochada...

La quejas, al maestro armero.


----------



## Wodans (17 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Cierto, está habiendo un goteo continuo de apóstatas. He conocido varios últimamente, pero los que más he conocido es a pavos que para poder casarse se convierten al Islam (me he enterado ya de tres parientes lejanos míos en Espanna, y de bastantes alemanes, que es la nacionalidad que más trato).
> 
> Dentro del grupito de apóstatas sin relación con el Islam sino por las mierdecillas éstas de "concienciación" contra la Iglesia recuerdo con cierta pena el de una alemancita, la clásica aria pura, guapísima y tal, que conocí hace meses y con la que entablé muy buen feeling. Aquello tenía pinta de un sotacaballoyrrey... hasta que me soltó la mierda de que había apostatado (con toda la retahila esa de excusas que ponéis por aquí). La muchacha salió perdiendo, no tuvimos que hablar muchas palabras más desde que le dije, eso si, muy educadamente en cara el resumen del Credo Católico.
> 
> ...



Lo lógico ante esto es, como mínimo, hacerse sedevacantista. La Iglesia está colaborando con la invasión de Europa y a ojos de mucha gente ya han quedado como traidores y colaboracionistas, incluso entre católicos de rito oriental, los únicos que conservan la lógica y la estima por su pueblo.


----------



## MariaL. (17 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Muy bien Verto. Hay muchas cosas que se nos escapan a todos. Nada se escapa de la mano de quien no las tiene...
> 
> ¿Es acaso falso que en dos generaciones solo quedarán abuelos "étnicos" en Europa? ¿Si o no?.
> 
> ...



vivimos más, hay técnicas que permiten inseminar más tarde y todo eso. Por qué no podemos darnos el lujo de parir más tarde? ::
Que ya no estamos ni en la prehistória ni en la edad media, no hay que parir como entonces....
A los 30 años si quieres tener una buena formación y especialización aún puedes no haber trabajado en tu vida... claro que una persona de 30 años no puede tener la maduración de la gente de antaño que se casaba con 16, marcha de emigrante en un carro de bueyes con 18 y con dos hijos ya a cuestas....!!!!

Algunos parece que internet os gusta, pero os gustaría que los demás siguieran viviendo en la edad media, donde a los 8 años madurabas o morías y a los 16 empezabas a parir, eh?


----------



## Verto (17 Sep 2015)

JoseII dijo:


> Se le olvida el pasaje en que Jesús oge el latigo y destroza el mercado del Templo a latigazos.....
> ¿No será la mansedumbre sinonimo de beligerancia?, ¿Por que alguien repartiendo con un látigo muy manso no es?



No me olvido, no. Como tampoco me olvido de este pasaje:

_"No penséis que he venido a traer paz a la tierra. No he venido a traer paz, sino espada. Sí, he venido a enfrentar al hombre con su padre, a la hija con su madre, a la nuera con su suegra; y enemigos de cada cual serán los que conviven con él. El que ama a su padre o a su madre más que a mí, no es digno de mí; el que ama a su hijo o a su hija más que a mí, no es digno de mí. El que no toma su cruz y me sigue detrás no es digno de mí. El que encuentre su vida, la perderá; y el que pierda su vida por mí, la encontrará."_

Así que rezo para que seamos dignos y que alguien no coja el látigo como hizo Jesús, pues si Éste lo cogió, no fue para expulsar a los estranjeros del templo sino para hechar fuera a todos esos de su propio pueblo que habían relegado a Dios a un lado para convertir su casa en un vulgar mercado de intereses.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (17 Sep 2015)

Parece que el Papa no es el único pro invasión, BGA también y además usando los argumentos de los progres. Que si viejos que si tal.


----------



## Verto (17 Sep 2015)

Hay quienes beben de las fuentes y asimilan lo bebido, lo que les permite seguir vivos haciendo camino. En cambio hay otros que creen ser ellos sus propias fuentes y haciendo esto se convierten en algo semejante al agua estancada y ponzoñosa.


----------



## Gorguera (17 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Pues es lo que te estoy diciendo. El error reside en querer integrarlas, pero por qué se están haciendo este esfuerzo integrador? A esto es a lo que yo doy importancia, por qué? Y la respuesta para mi está clarísima, porque no le queda otro remedio, ya que aquello que da a los católicos tiene que darlo a las demás religiones......
> 
> Entonces, donde está el problema? En el exceso de los católicos.



Integrar es un eufemismo para traer e imponer sus costumbres y modos de vida extraños, a la vez que se lleva a cabo una sustitución racial o limpieza étnica blanda. A la Iglesia, a día de hoy no tiene ninguna facilidad más allá de la cantidad que se le asigne por los motivos anteriormente expuestos, y lo que le ponen la x en la declaración de la renta, junto a las donaciones. 

El problema está en no querer enfrentar el problema de los invasores, y de todas las mariconas y traidoras que no saben defender lo suyo, o bien colaboran con el enemigo. Por ejemplo, endófobos y traidores como tú.




MariaL. dijo:


> Los hechos son hechos. Y si no empezamos a aceptar los hechos por temor a que no nos convengan, jamás tendremos un criterio realista y por tanto jamás entenderemos como funcionan las cosas y por tanto jamás podremos tomar decisiones sabias.



No, no te equivoques, que tu partas desde una perspetiva de auto fustigamiento, y de pedir perdón por existir no es mi culpa. Un puebl otiene derecho a defender sus fronteras y soberanía, y su fe histórica y mayoritaria. Todo lo demás es basura típica para desmantelar su cohesión, valores y tradiciones; basura salida de algún despacho de la ONU.



MariaL. dijo:


> Cierto, siempre que el intento era violento. Hoy sabemos que hay culturas que realmente dominaron a otras, y no hay constancia de guerras.
> Una cultura más avanzada suele comer a la otra. Incluso se pone el ejemplo, de como ganando Roma a Grecia, Grecia comió culturalmente a Roma.



Te olvidas del detalle de que muchas e estas derrotas se debieron probablemente a la corrupción interna y traición de muchos individuos dentro de esa sociedad. Ejemplo antiguo: bando rival durante las guerras en el reino visigodo, judíos. Ejemplo actual: Todos los endófobos podridos que están dispuestos a entregar su país a los marronoides, islamistas y demás invasores.

[


MariaL. dijo:


> El catolicismo español vive de la teta del Estado, si vivieran de las aportaciones voluntarias, en España desaparecería. El católico de a pie, es tan mantenido como la jerarquía.
> La construcción de mezquitas se puede prohibir con dinero saudí si no financiamos nosotros a la Iglesia Católica. Entiendes? Lo que no se puede hacer es cortar el grifo al dinero que entra en España desde Arabia Saudita para fortalecer la tendencia religión musulmana que a ella le conviene en su enfrentamiento a Irán, cuando nosotros estamos metiendo dinero en la nuestra.... eso no lo puedes hacer, pues te lo tumban los tribunales internacionales.



Vuelvo a decirte, que el dinero que es entregado al culto católico es ridíulo en comparacíon con el dinero destinado a los invasores, ya lo he explicado anteriormente pero parece que lees. Y en el caso imaginario de que el Estado dedicara mucho dinero a su mantenimiento es totalmente lógico porque es la fe histórica y mayoritaria de este país. El islam es una fe extraña.

Como además de falsa soberanía se permite a todos los traidores que transmitan su influencia, pues tenemos a lo que tenemos, a un montón de sinverguenzas apátridas deseando de poner el culo a mohhammed.



MariaL. dijo:


> El catolicismo va de capa caída y su principal problema es ese. La esposa y la querida, a quien respetaba el hombre? A la que él entendía que mantenía o a la que él sentía que se repartían los trabajos?
> Pues ese el problema, nunca una mantenida puede ser respetada y no lo entendéis.



Lo mismo que hace fuerte al islam, que es lo que atrae de el, es lo que los traidores y enemigos de nuestro país le han intentado censurar al catolicismo. Un buen guantazo a tiempo quitó la tontería, literal y figuradamente. Y por curioso que parezca, se trivializa o defiende en la religíon de mahoma, pero en esta se ataca.




MariaL. dijo:


> Pero su antigüedad no se la quitas



Las plagas, las cucarachas y los parásitos han existido también desde mucho tiempo anterior. Cuerpos extraños que curiosamente al ser despojados de su poder dañino, fue cuando España despegó como potencia, y que hoy han recobrado fuerza.





MariaL. dijo:


> Si estuviera la sociedad distanciada de sus valores, no la mantendrían, no acudirían a sus aulas, no usarían sus ritos, no....
> Si fuera eso cierto, no estaría en la ONU, como autoridad en temas de moral
> Si eso fuera cierto, no estaríamos aquí hablando de ella



Claro, por eso va tanta gente a misa hoy quitando a los cuatro abuelos. Que cuestiones ceremoniales como boda o bautizo se mantengan es inevitable por tradición. Otra cosa muy distinta son los valores.



MariaL. dijo:


> Y no sé a que viene esta moda de franckfurt, porque el marxismo jamás ha defendido la libertad individual, el marxismo parte, porque eso es inseparable en Marx, en que el individuo se hace en sociedad....... por tanto.... me parece absurdo vender lo que vendes metiendo a Marx en el medio ::
> Es más, desde una visión marxista, un emigrante, no es un problema, una sociedad que emigra es un arma del capitalista para someter a los obreros.....



El marxismo por supuesto que no ha defendido la libertad individual, pero si la imposicíon de una hegemonía de valores particulares para los cuales es necesario derribar antes los existentes, y que para ello, se habla entonces de la supuesta necesidad de no reprimir las opiniones contrarias a lo lógico y establecido. Esto se puee ver perfectamente en la obra de Gramsci, Lukacks, y los que conforman la escuela de frankfurt. En otras palabras potenciar las visiones subversivas y dañinas, y criticar lo lógico y natural para pudrir y destruir los pilares de la civilización occidental.

Lee un poco anda, y culturizate. Y escribe/expresate mejor, que parece que te has metido 2 litros de calimotxo y vas soltando las chorradas de algún promotor de ONG como problemas para manternerse en pie. Aunque no puedo pedir más a una mujer, que ya de por sí tiende al borreguismo por tendencia natural, y regurgita todos los omnipresentes dogmas y mantras que son transmitidos las 24h en los medios de comunicación del sistema, y que por cachondo que parezca van de alternativas y rebeldes cuando son los tontos útiles de las elites.


----------



## BGA (17 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> No me olvido, no. Como tampoco me olvido de este pasaje:
> 
> _"No penséis que he venido a traer paz a la tierra. No he venido a traer paz, sino espada. Sí, he venido a enfrentar al hombre con su padre, a la hija con su madre, a la nuera con su suegra; y enemigos de cada cual serán los que conviven con él. El que ama a su padre o a su madre más que a mí, no es digno de mí; el que ama a su hijo o a su hija más que a mí, no es digno de mí. El que no toma su cruz y me sigue detrás no es digno de mí. El que encuentre su vida, la perderá; y el que pierda su vida por mí, la encontrará."_
> 
> Así que rezo para que seamos dignos y que alguien no coja el látigo como hizo Jesús, pues si Éste lo cogió, no fue para expulsar a los estranjeros del templo sino para hechar fuera a todos esos de su propio pueblo que habían relegado a Dios a un lado para convertir su casa en un vulgar mercado de intereses.



Si hay algo verdaderamente difícil en esta vida... es ser un cristiano digno de ese nombre. Seguir las enseñanzas y mandatos de Jesucristo supone un golpe tan duro al egocentrismo personal que asusta y da vértigo. Acallar al ego y diluirlo en un todo cósmico no supone solo una perversión filosófica, sino que conduce a la nada y a la razón narcotizada; lleva al hombre a un callejón sin salida con lapsos de adormecida felicidad.

Leí ayer una historia de un judío converso de Nueva York que entre otras cosas soñó que se encontró a Jesucristo en la calle (decía que muy bien trajeado y de gran presencia, pues si había sido carpintero, no podía ser débil y si le habían seguido otros judíos, no podía ser tonto) que le pidió que subiera a la azotea de un rascacielos a "matar al diablo". Lo hizo y cuando se encontraba frente a él, en vez de empujarlo le dio un beso y éste se deshizo en una nube de polvo. Bonita historia que cuenta que la verdadera fuerza está en el Bien y no en la relatividad del pensamiento humano.

Los temerosos de Dios dejarán una huella más indeleble y positiva en la humanidad aunque sean hipócritas, que los sinceros en las cosas de los hombres, pues desde sí mismos no alcanzan a entender los motivos últimos ni de sus anhelos ni de la repercusión de sus actos.

Queridos "enemigos", en el fondo de vuestro corazón sabéis mucho más que lo que expresáis en hilos de estas temáticas. Para algunos es un "oficio" y deseo que para muchos -como yo mismo- un aprendizaje.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2015 at 14:05 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Parece que el Papa no es el único pro invasión, BGA también y además usando los argumentos de los progres. Que si viejos que si tal.



"Yo también soy Charlie"


----------



## Delaney20 (17 Sep 2015)

Una pregunta a los católicos que por aquí puláis.

Todo esto de la inmigración masiva, los refugiados y todo este rollo y el apoyo que la iglesia está dando, ¿No iría un poco en contra del _Ordo caritatis_?

Quiero decir, las políticas de los gobiernos occidentales están empeorando las condiciones de vida de nuestros convecinos y compatriotas "teóricamente" para aydar a extranjeros, además de una religión contraria a la católica y proselitista en grado sumo.

¿No se supone que la cosa va de que la caridad empieza por uno mismo, y cada uno a su casa y Dios a la de todos? 

Quizá estoy entendiendo mal el principio este de _Ordo Caritatis_, o está obsoleto y lo han cambiado por otro, no tengo tampoco mucha idea.


----------



## Verto (17 Sep 2015)

Delaney20 dijo:


> Una pregunta a los católicos que por aquí puláis.
> 
> Todo esto de la inmigración masiva, los refugiados y todo este rollo y el apoyo que la iglesia está dando, ¿No iría un poco en contra del _Ordo caritatis_?
> 
> ...



En un estado normal de cosas tiene razón pero no estamos ante la normalidad del día a día sino ante una situación completamente anómala donde millones de personas tienen que huir de su país, y ante esa situación hay que dar una respuesta, conforme al mensaje del Evangelio en el caso de la Iglesia.

La situación no la ha creado la Iglesia, de hecho viene dada como consecuencia de muchas de las cosas que ésta denuncia pero, aunque hoy muchos recriminen a la Iglesia por su postura, en realidad está planteando una de las pocas soluciones posibles dada su situación.


----------



## Delaney20 (17 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> En un estado normal de cosas tiene razón pero no estamos ante la normalidad del día a día sino ante una situación completamente anómala donde millones de personas tienen que huir de su país, y ante esa situación hay que dar una respuesta, conforme al mensaje del Evangelio en el caso de la Iglesia.
> 
> La situación no la ha creado la Iglesia, de hecho viene dada como consecuencia de muchas de las cosas que ésta denuncia pero, aunque hoy muchos recriminen a la Iglesia por su postura, en realidad está planteando una de las pocas soluciones posibles dada su situación.



Hombre, guerras extranjeras siempre ha habido, y Europa lleva siendo mucho más rica que el resto desde hace mucho. Pienso mismamente en las increíbles matanzas en Africa durante el caos de la retirada de las potencias coloniales que dejan el drama de los desplazados de Siria como una pelea de bar.

Que en Occidente seamos más prósperos y pacíficos que el resto y que haya increíbles y dantescas situaciones por el mundo, de hecho no es una situación completamente anómala, es lo normal desde hace muchas décadas. ¿Por qué de repente hay que dar esa respuesta? ¿Que hace a esta situación distinta de la de la Ex-Yugoslavia (que encima era más cercana) o la de Ruanda, por nombrar dos recientes? Porque a nadie se le había ocurrido hacer este increíble efecto llamada ni señalado que tuviéramos una responsabiliadd moral crucial de meter cientos de miles o millones de extraños en nuestras casas hasta ahora.


----------



## Verto (17 Sep 2015)

Porque en esos casos no se produjo un éxodo de estas dimensiones hacia Europa.

Hay tres alternativas, campos de refugiados de tamaño incontrolable en una revuelta, acogida y dispersión para debilitar posibles conflictos y controlarlos en pequeños grupos, o cierre de fronteras y liarnos a tiros con todo lo que eso conlleve.

De otro lado pienso que la hipocresía está en los gobiernos occidentales, que primero financian a los insurgentes y luego, en lugar de intervenir y pacificar la zona, prefieren dejar que se sigan matando y como consecuencia que siga llegado gente. También hay que tener en cuenta a Rusia apoyando al gobierno de Bashar, y junto a China vetando posibles intervenciones en la ONU. O a los gobiernos de otros países árabes que podrían acoger a mucha más gente. En cualquier caso el avispero es muy peligroso y cuanto más tiempo pase más se profundizará el problema y más gente irá llegando a Europa. El problema no es la gente ni la Iglesia, son los intereses que mueven esa guerra.


----------



## Delaney20 (17 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Porque en esos casos no se produjo un éxodo de estas dimensiones hacia Europa.
> 
> Hay tres alternativas, campos de refugiados de tamaño incontrolable en una revuelta, acogida y dispersión para debilitar posibles conflictos y controlarlos en pequeños grupos, o cierre de fronteras y liarnos a tiros con todo lo que eso conlleve.
> 
> De otro lado pienso que la hipocresía está en los gobiernos occidentales, que primero financian a los insurgentes y luego, en lugar de intervenir y pacificar la zona, prefieren dejar que se sigan matando y como consecuencia que siga llegado gente. También hay que tener en cuenta a Rusia apoyando al gobierno de Bashar, y junto a China vetando posibles intervenciones en la ONU. O a los gobiernos de otros países árabes que podrían acoger a mucha más gente. En cualquier caso el avispero es muy peligroso y cuanto más tiempo pase más se profundizará el problema y más gente irá llegando a Europa. El problema no es la gente ni la Iglesia, son los intereses que mueven esa guerra.



Esa hipocresía en los gobiernos siempre ha existido, y de hecho mucho más que ahora. Gobiernos de todo tipo financiando insurgentes y azuzando avisperos no son nada extraordinario, y lo actual es un chiste comparado con las guerras proxy e intervenciones externas de las potencias sobre el tercer mundo durante la guerra fría, igual que la situacuión de Siria no es nada del otro jueves comparado con guerras anteriores, en cuanto a cifras o condiciones humanitarias de los desplazados.

*No estamos ante una situación que no se haya dado antes*. Me puedes argumentar que lo inusual, es este efecto llamada y humanistarismo suicida por parte de nuestros gobiernos (en mi opinión con oscuros intereses y estupidez buenista a partes iguales), pero no entiendo por qué la Iglesia se suma a él, cuando hasta ahora había seguido ese principio de _Ordo Caritatis_.

Porque lo de la defensa de las fronteras a tiros, o los campos de refugiados, no son tampoco nada nuevo, de hecho ha sido la normalidad hasta ahora. Prácticamente toda esta avalancha de gente, es la respuesta al efecto llamada de occidente. Estaban en campamentos en Turquía desde hacía años.

No estaba seguro si había entendido el principio de Ordo caritatis, pero por lo que me habías contestado, si que al parecer era lo que yo pensaba.

¿Por qué ahora la iglesia cambia de estrategia? ¿Presiones del mundo exterior? ¿Marketing?

Desde luego me parece mucho más lógica la postura de obispos polacos o húngaros al respecto, que al menos se mantienen en la linea que la iglesia había sostenido hasta ahora.


----------



## BGA (17 Sep 2015)

Delaney20 dijo:


> Esa hipocresía en los gobiernos siempre ha existido, y de hecho mucho más que ahora. Gobiernos de todo tipo financiando insurgentes y azuzando avisperos no son nada extraordinario, y lo actual es un chiste comparado con las guerras proxy e intervenciones externas de las potencias sobre el tercer mundo durante la guerra fría, igual que la situacuión de Siria no es nada del otro jueves comparado con guerras anteriores, en cuanto a cifras o condiciones humanitarias de los desplazados.
> 
> *No estamos ante una situación que no se haya dado antes*. Me puedes argumentar que lo inusual, es este efecto llamada y humanistarismo suicida por parte de nuestros gobiernos (en mi opinión con oscuros intereses y estupidez buenista a partes iguales), pero no entiendo por qué la Iglesia se suma a él, cuando hasta ahora había seguido ese principio de _Ordo Caritatis_.
> 
> ...



Si se me permita, intervengo a comentar estas cosas.

Los oscuros intereses y la estupidez buenista no son partes iguales del mismo problema. Unos ganan creándolo y resolviéndolo (?) en tanto que los buenistas puede que intenten resolver y acaben perdiendo...

*La situación sí es excepcional*, no por sus dimensiones comparadas sino por el trasfondo que parecen querer ocultar con tantos golpes de efecto. El tema Sirio tiene un potencial demoledor dada su ubicación geoestratégica, la fuerza de las potencias implicadas y todo lo demás que vamos conociendo relativo al futuro inminente mundial. Siria es un foco de fuga de esa presión que subyace en cada asunto que nos compete directa o indirectamente y a corto plazo. Hoy, hablar del futuro casi resulta nostálgico...

Mirados uno a uno cada drama personal o de pueblos y naciones y compararlos sería cínico e incluso podría devolver la idea -errónea- de que los sucesos actuales son comunes en la historia... Pero si se mira desde una perspectiva amplia en la que concurran la historia antigua y reciente, la economía y sus presiones y los intentos de manipular y alterar las "inercias" naturales, uno puede conseguir un esbozo de nuestra realidad que, aunque de trazo grueso, logra representar un libreto estremecedor al que solo le falta la música...

Yo también me pregunto porqué ahora y porqué tan de repente. Intentar controlar la estampida y paliar sus efectos no le confiere a cualquiera un mismo grado de inocencia o culpabilidad; es necesario advertir quién pudo haber estado revolucionando al gallinero y para mantener la hipótesis de que la Iglesia es igual de culpable hay que demostrar que los "otros" son igual de inocentes.


----------



## Verto (17 Sep 2015)

Delaney20 dijo:


> Esa hipocresía en los gobiernos siempre ha existido, y de hecho mucho más que ahora. Gobiernos de todo tipo financiando insurgentes y azuzando avisperos no son nada extraordinario, y lo actual es un chiste comparado con las guerras proxy e intervenciones externas de las potencias sobre el tercer mundo durante la guerra fría, igual que la situacuión de Siria no es nada del otro jueves comparado con guerras anteriores, en cuanto a cifras o condiciones humanitarias de los desplazados.
> 
> *No estamos ante una situación que no se haya dado antes*. Me puedes argumentar que lo inusual, es este efecto llamada y humanistarismo suicida por parte de nuestros gobiernos (en mi opinión con oscuros intereses y estupidez buenista a partes iguales), pero no entiendo por qué la Iglesia se suma a él, cuando hasta ahora había seguido ese principio de _Ordo Caritatis_.
> 
> ...



No es que la Iglesia haya cambiado de estrategia como Ud lo llama, es que el Ordo Caritatis no acaba ni se circunscribe solo a la familia cristiana. El mandamiento del amor es universal en la Iglesia, y por tanto debe extenderse hasta allá donde exista alguien necesitado de ese amor, de esa cáritas, en el orden adecuado que permita el ejercicio de la caridad.

_"El fiel cumplimiento del "nuevo mandamiento" es llamado el criterio del verdadero discipulado cristiano (Juan xiii, 34 sg.), el estándar por el cual seremos juzgados (Mat., xxv, 34 ssc.), la mejor prueba de que amamos a Dios Mismo (1 Juan, iii, 10), el cumplimiento de toda la ley (Gal., v, 14), porque, viendo al prójimo en Dios y a través de Dios, tiene el mismo valor que el amor a Dios. *La expresión "amar al prójimo por amor a Dios" significa que nos levantamos por encima de la consideración de la mera solidaridad y compasión a la más alta perspectiva de nuestra común adopción Divina y herencia celestial;* sólo en ese sentido puede acercarse nuestro amor fraternal al amor que Cristo tuvo por nosotros (Juan, xiii, 35), y puede entenderse un tipo de identidad moral entre Cristo y el prójimo (Mat., xxv, 40). *Desde este motivo superior la universalidad de la caridad fraternal sigue como una consecuencia necesaria. Todo aquel que vea en sus semejantes, no las peculiaridades humanas, sino los privilegios dados por Dios y semejantes a Dios, ya no puede restringir su amor a los miembros de la familia, o correligionarios, o conciudadanos, o a extraños dentro de las fronteras (Lev., xix, 34), sino que necesita extenderlo, sin distinguir al judío o al gentil (Rom, x, 12), a todas las unidades de la humanidad, a los expulsados socialmente (Lucas, x, 33 ssc.) y aún a los enemigos (Mat., v, 23 ssc.).* Muy eficaz es la lección en la cual Cristo exhorta a Sus oyentes a reconocer, en muchos samaritanos despreciados, al verdadero tipo de prójimo, y verdaderamente nuevo es el mandamiento en el cual nos llama a perdonar a nuestros enemigos, a reconciliarnos con ellos, ayudarles y amarles. El ejercicio de la caridad pronto sería imprudente e inoperante a menos que haya en éste, como en todas las virtudes morales, un orden bien definido. *El ordo caritatis, como los teólogos lo llaman, posiblemente por una mala interpretación del Latín del Cant., ii, 4 (ordinavit in me charitatem), toma en cuenta estos diferentes factores:*

*las personas que reclaman nuestro amor,
las ventajas que deseamos procurarles, y
la necesidad en la cual se encuentran*.

La precedencia es muy suficiente cuando se ven por separado estos factores. En cuanto a las personas por sí solas, el orden es más o menos como sigue: 

*Uno mismo, esposa, hijos, padres, hermanos y hermanas, amigos, domésticos, vecinos, paisanos, y todos los demás.* 

Considerando los bienes por sí mismos, existe un triple orden:

*Los bienes espirituales más importantes relacionadas con la salvación del alma deben primeramente apelar a nuestra solicitud; luego los bienes intrínsecos y naturales del alma y el cuerpo, tales como vida, salud, conocimiento, libertad, etc; por último, los bienes extrínsecos de reputación, bienestar, etc.*

Viendo por separado los varios tipos de necesidades, debe obtenerse el siguiente orden:

*Primero, necesidad extrema, en la cual un hombre está en peligro de condenación, o de muerte, o de la pérdida de otros bienes de casi la misma importancia y no puede hacer nada por sí mismo. 

Segundo, necesidad grave, cuando alguien puesto en peligro similar puede extraerse a sí mismo sólo con esfuerzos heroicos;

Tercero, necesidad común, tales como los pecadores ordinarios o limosneros afectos que pueden ayudarse a sí mismos sin gran dificultad."*_

Teniendo en cuenta este orden, la mayor parte de todos esos refugiados se hallarían en el supuesto primero de las necesidades, aunque ocupen el último lugar en el orden de precedencia, porque los europeos no corremos el peligro ni la necesidad de estos, d hecho vivimos en la sociedad mas estable y opulenta delplaneta, y por tanto primaría la necesidad grave de los más alejados frente a nuestras necesidades menos graves, aunque estemos más cercanos.

-------Edito para añadir------

No he colocado antes la fuente del texto porque se trata de un pequeño fragmento de un tratado teológico de J.F. Sollier sobre la Caridad que a su vez resume lo expuesto más ampliamente por otros autores, todos ellos anteriores al CVII.

Lo añado ahora por si le interesa profundizar sobre el tema: 
TANQUEREY, De virtute caritatis en Sinopsis Theologiae Moralis, II (Nueva York, 1906), 426; SLATER, A Manual of Moral Theology, I (Nueva York, 1909), 179 ssc.; BATIFFOL, L’Enseignement de Jesús (Paris 1905); NORTHCOTE, The Bond of Perfection (Londres, 1907); GAFFRE, La Loi d’ Amour (Paris, 1908); DE SALES, Traité de l’ amour de Dieu; PESCH Prealectiones Dogmaticae, VIII (Freiburg im Br., 1898), 226 ssc.; DUBLANCHY en Dict. De Théol. Cath. S.v. Charité, con una bibliografía exhaustiva de los teólogos y místicos que han tratado este asunto.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2015)

El Papa quiere que hagamos muchas cosas, la mayoría de las cuales nos las pasamos por el arco del triunfo.

Si los antiguos vuelven, antes de eso, lo que igual os preguntaban a algunos es por qué cojones, si véis invasiones, esperáis a lo que diga el Papa y no los echáis en coherencia.




success dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> Sí que lo amorgua sí, queriendo que acojamos a todos en nuestras casas. Que los meta él en Roma y haga caridad el primero de todos. Que empiece por este pobrecito desnutrido refugiado que sólo necesita caridad cristiana:
> 
> ...


----------



## Delaney20 (17 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> *La situación sí es excepcional*, no por sus dimensiones comparadas sino por el trasfondo que parecen querer ocultar con tantos golpes de efecto. El tema Sirio tiene un potencial demoledor dada su ubicación geoestratégica, la fuerza de las potencias implicadas y todo lo demás que vamos conociendo relativo al futuro inminente mundial. Siria es un foco de fuga de esa presión que subyace en cada asunto que nos compete directa o indirectamente y a corto plazo. Hoy, hablar del futuro casi resulta nostálgico...



Agradecería un poco de concreción de la excepcionalidad de esta situación en lo que a refugiados se refiere, porque anda que no hemos tenido situaciones más graves y con más potencial desestabilizador geopolítico en este mismo siglo (aparte de las que he ido nombrando en mensajes anteriores, ¿Alguien ha dicho la URSS?). Esto es un juego de niños geopolítico en comparación. 




BGA dijo:


> Yo también me pregunto porqué ahora y porqué tan de repente. Intentar controlar la estampida y paliar sus efectos no le confiere a cualquiera un mismo grado de inocencia o culpabilidad; es necesario advertir quién pudo haber estado revolucionando al gallinero y para mantener la hipótesis de que la Iglesia es igual de culpable hay que demostrar que los "otros" son igual de inocentes.



Yo no digo que la iglesia sea culpable de la situación geopolítica, pero como he dicho, no es la primera vez que pasan cosas similares en magnitud e importancia (de hecho, han pasado mucho peores). ¿Por qué ahora este cambio de rumbo respecto al Ordo Caritatis? ¿Por que poner la caridad hacia extraños por delante del bienestar y seguridad de nuestra gente y de la propia Iglesia? ¿Por qué contribuir a una situación injusta para los autóctonos, y con un potencial de convertirse en una bomba de relojería social como es llenar Europa de millones en potencia de musulmanes en edad de combatir? Si esto es lo correcto y católico ¿por que no se había hecho antes?


----------



## Pzkpfw (17 Sep 2015)

bueno... es hora de ir a las Herramientas y aplicar lo de _Ignored Threads_ ya que duele la vista ver el titulo... es la Neo-iglesia con su antipapa y sus obispones, masones, etc...

Adieu!!


----------



## Verto (17 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Si hay algo verdaderamente difícil en esta vida... es ser un cristiano digno de ese nombre. Seguir las enseñanzas y mandatos de Jesucristo supone un golpe tan duro al egocentrismo personal que asusta y da vértigo.



Esa es la cuestión porque ser cristiano solo una hora durante la misa del domingo y en alguna otra ocasión ceremonial es el camino fácil y la mayoría podría hacerlo, pero ser verdaderamente coherente con el hecho de creer que hemos sido hechos a imagen y semejanza de Dios, con la misma libertad que Él tiene para elegir que hacemos con esto, y con el ejemplo de como se hace dado por Dios en persona, es lo verdaderamente difícil.

Lanzarse al agua para salvar a alguien que se está ahogando es lo que amerita a un héroe, y salir del agua para llamar a la cruz roja lo que amerita a un simple bañista. La cuestión es decidirse por ser héroes o bañistas.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2015)

Todavía estamos esperando a que nos digas quién es el verdadero Papa, cuál la verdadera Iglesia y dónde celebráis las misas sus fieles.



Pzkpfw dijo:


> bueno... es hora de ir a las Herramientas y aplicar lo de _Ignored Threads_ ya que duele la vista ver el titulo... es la Neo-iglesia con su antipapa y sus obispones, masones, etc...
> 
> Adieu!!


----------



## Delaney20 (17 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> La precedencia es muy suficiente cuando se ven por separado estos factores. En cuanto a las personas por sí solas, el orden es más o menos como sigue:
> 
> *Uno mismo, esposa, hijos, padres, hermanos y hermanas, amigos, domésticos, vecinos, paisanos, y todos los demás.*
> 
> ...



Ya, ya, pero es que no estamos hablando de refugiados al uso, como en otras guerras. Hablamos de un éxodo de millones de hombres musulmanes en edad de combatir, que es lo que está viniendo mayoritariamente. 

Si hablamos de órdenes de necesidades, todos esos hombres están en el último puesto por detrás de niños mujeres y ancianos que dejan atrás (¿Que clase de gente es ésta?). ¿No deberíamos acoger a los más vulnerables? Por otro lado se les ve en buen estado físico y de salud, y la mayoría llevaban años como refugiados en Turquía (de ahí están saliendo, y hay más de dos millones, más otros cuatro en Siria, junto a la frontera turca). Otra gente antes ha estado en infinita peor situación (vuelvo a poner los jemplos de la ex-Yugoslavia y Ruanda, auténticas limpiezas étnicas) y además en cifras mayores. ¿Por qué ahora si y antes no? ¿Por qué no se pedía acoger a millones de hombres jóvenes Bosnios o Tutsis como la cosa más normal? ¿Por qué solo un número pequeño de los que corrían más peligro, siendo mayoría mujeres y niños?

Esto va a impactar económicamente y en la seguridad de nuestros países, necesariamente. 

Esto es una bomba de relojería, bastante incompatible con que Europa siga siendo _la sociedad mas estable y opulenta delplaneta_. El Ordo Caritatis por lo que entiendo también comprende el no perjudicar a uno mismo por los demás, ni a familia o convecinos en favor de extraños. Ponemos a extraños por encima de _Uno mismo, esposa, hijos, padres, hermanos y hermanas, amigos, domésticos, vecinos, paisanos_. Porque evitar esta situación es lo que se pretendía hasta ahora con los campos de refugiados y la defensa de las fronteras nacionales, que no veo que la Iglesia condenara en el pasado.

Que alguien me diga como esto es más grave que el éxodo ruandés o la situación geopolítica más inestable que en la guerra fría para merecer una excepción nunca vista. Esto es nuevo, no me lo negarás. O la Iglesia y los católicos han sido infieles a sus principios hasta ahora, o ahora están ejecutando un cambio de rumbo bastante notable respecto a ellos.

No pretenderás hacerme creer que en el clero son tan ingenuos como para creer que no va a existir un impacto económico y de convivencia brutal, o que lo que llega son niños aferrados a sus ositos de peluche, como sacan las fotos de los diarios.

Tal y como yo lo entiendo, lo del Ordo Caritatis es una jerarquización, recordando la necesidad de ayudar y no ser egoístas, pero también limitando el altruismo patológico para evitar el mal propio. Que algún experto me corrija si me equivoco.


----------



## Verto (17 Sep 2015)

Delaney20 dijo:


> Yo no digo que la iglesia sea culpable de la situación geopolítica, pero como he dicho, no es la primera vez que pasan cosas similares en magnitud e importancia (de hecho, han pasado mucho peores). ¿Por qué ahora este cambio de rumbo respecto al Ordo Caritatis? ¿Por que poner la caridad hacia extraños por delante del bienestar y seguridad de nuestra gente y de la propia Iglesia? ¿Por qué contribuir a una situación injusta para los autóctonos, y con un potencial de convertirse en una bomba de relojería social como es llenar Europa de millones en potencia de musulmanes en edad de combatir? Si esto es lo correcto y católico ¿por que no se había hecho antes?



¿Y cuántas críticas ha recibido la Iglesia, incluso desde dentro mismo, por haberse mantenido supuestamente al margen en otros conflictos? 

El orden de la caridad no se ha alterado, lo que puede haber cambiado es la extensión y forma de aplicarlo. Antes se circunscribía casi meramente a misioneros y órdenes religiosas que acudían a prestar ayuda a las zonas del conflicto. Como si hubiera dos iglesias, la que se mojaba dejándose su vida en los conflictos y miserias del hombre ,y la acomodada que se contentaba con ir a misa los domingos, votar al partido de turno y pagar religiosamente sus impuestos. Hoy eso ha cambiado y Francisco está implicando a todos por igual, aunque resulte incomodo para muchos.

¿Podemos considerar solamente que tenemos un problema con los refugiados sirios y libios o habría que considerar que ese éxodo es especialmente problemático porque se suma a uno mayor donde continentes enteros han comenzado a caminar desde el sur hacia el norte en busca de aquello que nuestras políticas internacionales y sus corrupciones locales les están impidiendo disfrutar; alimento, trabajo, paz, prosperidad, dignidad...? Súmele a ello el odio que generan estas situaciones y el que despierta en los países de norte estos hechos junto nuestras propias corruptelas, y nos encontraremos ante una espiral de miserias humanas como pocas veces se han dado en la historia moderna desde las guerras mundiales.

Es verdad que conflictos han habido muchos y mucho peores que este en concreto, pero hoy estamos ante más que eso, estamos ante una suma de acontecimientos y consecuencias que dificilmente podremos resolver echando más leña al fuego. La Iglesia solo está tomando el camino que por su credo debe coger.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2015)

Te quedarías tú dos años en un campo de refugiados de esos o, si tienes un mínimo de sangre en las venas, tratarías de salir de esa cárcel?







Países como Austria, Alemania u Holanda se regaron de refugiados de la ex-Yugoslavia. En España también algunos se acogieron.

Menos zarandajas.



Delaney20 dijo:


> Por otro lado se les ve en buen estado físico y de salud, y la mayoría llevaban años como refugiados en Turquía (de ahí están saliendo, y hay más de dos millones). Otra gente antes ha estado en infinita peor situación (vuelvo a poner los jemplos de la ex-Yugoslavia y Ruanda, auténticas limpiezas étnicas) y además en cifras mayores. ¿Por qué ahora si y antes no? ¿Por qué no se pedía acoger a millones de hombres jóvenes Bosnios o Tutsis como la cosa más normal?
> .


----------



## BGA (17 Sep 2015)

Delaney20 dijo:


> Agradecería un poco de concreción de la excepcionalidad de esta situación en lo que a refugiados se refiere, porque anda que no hemos tenido situaciones más graves y con más potencial desestabilizador geopolítico en este mismo siglo (aparte de las que he ido nombrando en mensajes anteriores, ¿Alguien ha dicho la URSS?). Esto es un juego de niños geopolítico en comparación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay dos hechos que marcan la diferencia y que se me vienen ahora a la cabeza.

De un lado el EI, grupo "terrorista" que está llevando su guerra fuera de todos los tratados internacionales. Lo suyo, además de una guerra, es una verdadera campaña de terror amplificada por medios de información muy prudentes con otros aspectos "menos" demoledores de la conciencia social. Y ese "terror" no solo tiene como destinatario al pueblo que combaten sino que es toda una declaración de intenciones de ámbito internacional en la que "aparecen" los motivos religiosos. No es solo una guerra local o regional sino que amenaza la paz mundial y el equilibrio existente entre las naciones implicadas directa e indirectamente

De otro lado, la limpieza étnico-religiosa llevada a cabo con el "permiso" efectivo de las potencias occidentales.

El resultado -a su vez otro aspecto singular- es la acogida coordinada por una organización supraestatal de carácter exclusivamente europeo.

No ignoro que además de todo ésto, se da una circunstancia novedosa -otra más- cual es el poder de repercusión a través de los medios y la consiguiente sensibilización, propaganda -utilizar el caso para otros fines menos evidentes- y debates sociales.

Hago memoria por encontrar algo parecido del alcance y potencialidad de este caso y francamente no lo encuentro.


----------



## Delaney20 (17 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Te quedarías tú dos años en un campo de refugiados de esos o, si tienes un mínimo de sangre en las venas, tratarías de salir de esa cárcel?



Si huyo de penurias, persecución y muerte, me doy con un canto en los dientes, como han hecho desplazados de guerra a lo largo de décadas. Si lo que pretendes decir es que es mejor probar suerte en Europa que matar el tiempo ahí, ya no hablamos de las necesidades extremas que me pegaba Verto un poco más atrás. ¿Debemos dejar entrar a todo el que viva peor que nosotros? Solo son unos 5.500 millones. Y por otro lado ¿Por qué a éstos si y a los demás no? ¿Tener sangre en las venas es criterio suficiente? ¿Debemos dejar en la estacada a los menos valientes, o menos capaces, como los niños, mujeres y ancianos?



Bernaldo dijo:


> Países como Austria, Alemania u Holanda se regaron de refugiados de la ex-Yugoslavia. En España también algunos se acogieron.
> 
> Menos zarandajas.



Salieron 800.000 en total, entre hombres, mujeres, niños y ancianos. En España se acogieron un número similar a los 2.000 que en principio anunció nuestro gobierno. 

Refugees and displaced people from the former Yugoslavia since 1991 | GRID-Arendal - Maps & Graphics library

Aquí estamos hablando de 800.000 solo Alemania este año, más 500.000 cada año, aparte de que cada semana, aumentan las cifras (nuestro país las ha multiplicado por 15 en menos de un mes, sin fin a la vista) y amenazan con obligar el reparto por toda Europa. De hombres jóvenes en edad de combatir en su mayoría, que dejan atrás a sus mujeres, niños y ancianos en un país en guerra. Musulmanes. 

Esto no es naciones opulentas ayudando generosamente a colectivos especialemente vulnerables en cifras razonables en buena conciencia. Es desequilibrar internamente Europa dejando en la estacada a los menos favorecidos (niños, mujeres y ancianos) por favorecer a extraños. 

Dejar en la estacada a los menos favorecidos o destruir tu casa para ayudar al vecino, es precisamente lo que pretende evitar la jerarquía establecida en la Ordo Caritatis y la interpretación que se había hecho históricamente hasta ahora. El cambio es claro, y va mucho más en sintonía con el universalismo patológico de piruleta sin pensar en consecuencias de la ONU y progresistas en general, que de la doctrina católica hasta hoy.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2015)

Mira ese campo en medio la nada... y al cabo de dos años viendo que no hay adelanto ya me dirás cuál es el impulso.

Alemania se está tragando el sapo, no creo que los demás podamos compararnos en este asunto.



Delaney20 dijo:


> Si huyo de penurias, persecución y muerte, me doy con un canto en los dientes, como han hecho desplazados de guerra a lo largo de décadas. Si lo que pretendes decir es que es mejor probar suerte en Europa que matar el tiempo ahí, ya no hablamos de las necesidades extremas que me pegaba Verto un poco más atrás. ¿Debemos dejar entrar a todo el que viva peor que nosotros? Solo son unos 5.500 millones. Y por otro lado ¿Por qué a éstos si y a los demás no? ¿Tener sangre en las venas es criterio suficiente? ¿Debemos dejar en la estacada a los menos valientes, o menos capaces, como los niños, mujeres y ancianos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (17 Sep 2015)

Que yo sepa, Delaney no es 


judío
anticatólico
nancy

Dicho esto.

De caridad cristiana no tengo ni idea. Sí conozco la versión judía. Se enfatiza que matar un pobre para dar a luz a otro es malo. Sin embargo la renuncia a todo por parte del cristiano me parece que no se ve mal. No lo sé.

Para los judíos una persona está obligada moralmente, son preceptos, mandatos divinos que vienen en la Torá, a que la décima parte de su vida sea para los demás. Puede ser dinero. Puede ser trabajo. Puede ser esfuerzo como la enseñanza. Lo que sea. Pero no mucho más porque entonces se pierde una persona con capacidad de ayudar.


----------



## Delaney20 (17 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Hay dos hechos que marcan la diferencia y que se me vienen ahora a la cabeza.
> 
> De un lado el EI, grupo "terrorista" que está llevando su guerra fuera de todos los tratados internacionales. Lo suyo, además de una guerra, es una verdadera campaña de terror amplificada por medios de información muy prudentes con otros aspectos "menos" demoledores de la conciencia social. Y ese "terror" no solo tiene como destinatario al pueblo que combaten sino que es toda una declaración de intenciones de ámbito internacional en la que "aparecen" los motivos religiosos. No es solo una guerra local o regional sino que amenaza la paz mundial y el equilibrio existente entre las naciones implicadas directa e indirectamente
> 
> ...



El ejército islámico lo arrasa en una campaña cualquier potencia occidental o coalición en dos meses si hay voluntad. Carecen de aviación o carros. Claro que una cosa es derrotarlos y otra que el resultado sea paz y estabilidad (véase el error de Iraq). ¿Estamos dispuestos a ocuparlos?

Pero lo más importante. ¿Es asunto nuestro? ¿Debe impedir Bizancio la invasión del Califato Abasí por los turcos? ¿Abrimos la puerta de Constantinopla a las masas de desplazados, especialmente hombres en edad de combatir que dejan a sus niños, mujeres y ancianos atrás, porque sí?

Como digo, ni extrema ni nueva.


----------



## BGA (17 Sep 2015)

Delaney20 dijo:


> El ejército islámico lo arrasa en una campaña cualquier potencia occidental o coalición en dos meses si hay voluntad. Carecen de aviación o carros. Claro que una cosa es derrotarlos y otra que el resultado sea paz y estabilidad (véase el error de Iraq). ¿Estamos dispuestos a ocuparlos?
> 
> Pero lo más importante. ¿Es asunto nuestro? ¿Debe impedir Bizancio la invasión del Califato Abasí por los turcos? ¿Abrimos la puerta de Constantinopla a las masas de desplazados, especialmente hombres en edad de combatir que dejan a sus niños, mujeres y ancianos atrás, porque sí?
> 
> Como digo, ni extrema ni nueva.




Claro, claro.... no tienen aviones ni carros de combate (?); ponen en jaque a dos países y a pesar de que les bombardean (?), siguen adelante... Hay muchas cosas "extremas" que extraer de ese comentario.

Insistir en relativizar la cuestión no le dará la razón. Usted defiende que se está tratando un hecho ordinario como si fuera extraordinario. Yo defiendo que el hecho y su tratamiento son extraordinarios y he expuesto el porqué de que así así lo entienda. La sobredimensión informativa y la campaña para conjurar todas las miradas sobre este tema (como otros hubo y habrá) también me parece extraordinaria, lo cual no anula o permite cuestionar que los hechos tratados también lo sean.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (17 Sep 2015)

A Irak y a Siria les pueden poner en jaque hasta los latin kings


----------



## Verto (17 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Que yo sepa, Delaney no es
> 
> 
> judío
> ...



No se si es católico o no pero lo cierto es que de todos los que se han manifestado en ese sentido, es el único que ha dado argumentos y razonamientos encaminados, no a denostar a la Iglesia, sino a tratar de ver este asunto con objetividad. Podra equivocarse o no, yo pienso que si aunque solo es mi opinión, pero al menos no ha intentado lanzar piedras gratuítamente contra la Iglesia ni ofender a los creyentes como han hecho la mayoría de Uds.

Dicho esto.



> *De caridad cristiana no tengo ni idea.* Sí conozco la versión judía. Se enfatiza que matar un pobre para dar a luz a otro es malo. Sin embargo la renuncia a todo por parte del cristiano me parece que no se ve mal. No lo sé.
> 
> Para los judíos una persona está obligada moralmente, son preceptos, mandatos divinos que vienen en la Torá, a que la décima parte de su vida sea para los demás. Puede ser dinero. Puede ser trabajo. Puede ser esfuerzo como la enseñanza. Lo que sea. Pero no mucho más porque entonces se pierde una persona con capacidad de ayudar.



Con lo resltado en negritas es suficiente. Si hubiera empezado por ahí, este hilo hubiera discurrido de forma muy diferente.

Lo que el Papa ha propuesto es un ejercicio de Caridad cristiana, por tanto, si se desconoce el fundamento moral y el ejercicio de la misma, dificilmente se puede ir acusando a la Iglesia de todo lo que se le ha acusado.

De otro lado le agradezco el tono de este mensaje, después de casi 70 páginas iba haciendo falta.

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## BGA (17 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> A Irak y a Siria les pueden poner en jaque hasta los latin kings




Con buenos "padrinos" todo es posible.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (17 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> No se si es católico o no pero lo cierto es que de todos los que se han manifestado en ese sentido, es el único que ha dado argumentos y razonamientos encaminados, no a denostar a la Iglesia, sino a tratar de ver este asunto con objetividad. Podra equivocarse o no, yo pienso que si aunque solo es mi opinión, pero al menos no ha intentado lanzar piedras gratuítamente contra la Iglesia ni ofender a los creyentes como han hecho la mayoría de Uds.



Delaney lo que les está haciendo es someterles al método socrático y ustedes están cayendo en todo. Lo que pasa es que como no le pueden acusar de nada, no les queda otra




Verto dijo:


> Dicho esto.
> 
> Con lo resltado en negritas es suficiente. Si hubiera empezado por ahí, este hilo hubiera discurrido de forma muy diferente.
> 
> ...



Gracias a usted por morder el anzuelo. Lo que está en negritas, vamos.

Si esto es caridad cristiana, lo que falla es el cristianismo. Pero como en otras épocas no se actuó así, no me queda claro si es que no tiene un fallo congénito o es que en otros momentos de la Historia no se era cristiano.

Venga, a darle vueltas otra vez para justificar una invasión islámica de Europa mientras se hace lo mismo con las cruzadas o la expulsión de judíos y moros de España 

---------- Post added 17-sep-2015 at 22:33 ----------




BGA dijo:


> Con buenos "padrinos" todo es posible.



Sobre todo es posible cuando tus hombres jóvenes no están dispuestos a pelear por ti, a diferencia de otras muchas guerras civiles


----------



## Delaney20 (17 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Claro, claro.... no tienen aviones ni carros de combate (?); ponen en jaque a dos países y a pesar de que les bombardean (?), siguen adelante... Hay muchas cosas "extremas" que extraer de ese comentario.
> 
> Insistir en relativizar la cuestión no le dará la razón. Usted defiende que se está tratando un hecho ordinario como si fuera extraordinario. Yo defiendo que el hecho y su tratamiento son extraordinarios y he expuesto el porqué de que así así lo entienda. La sobredimensión informativa y la campaña para conjurar todas las miradas sobre este tema (como otros hubo y habrá) también me parece extraordinaria, lo cual no anula o permite cuestionar que los hechos tratados también lo sean.



Lo que hay son guerras en el mundo islámico, como ha habido otras. Y un Occidente que puede literalmente arrasarlos si se lo propone, Cartago style, como así es desde hace un par de siglos. Desplazados en un número nada espectacular. No hay nada diferente ni extraordinario en éste aspecto, por mucho que te empeñes.

La sobredimensión informativa, afecta porque lo que hay es una tibieza moral, una vacuidad intelectual fruto de haber acogido unos valores universalistas absurdos que nos lleva a la parálisis y la indefensión suicida como sociedad. Y lo que yo veo, es a la Iglesia abandonandose en buena medida y poco a poco cayendo en la misma parálisis, dejándose arrastrar por el zeitgeist que le rodea, o por conservar retalitos de poder o que se yo. El acoger a todo el que venga, sin más, no tiene pies ni cabeza, no resuelve nada y es fácil prever lo que provocará a medio y largo plazo. Es perjudicar al pueblo europeo y a la propia Iglesia por ayudar a extraños (que dejan atrás a sus más necesitados, sus niños, mujeres y ancianos), además sin ningún criterio (¿por qué estos y no otros que lo necesitan más? ¿Por que solo a los hombres jóvenes y fuertes?). Va en contra del Ordo Caritatis. Contradice lo que se ha hecho otras veces, y condena lo anteriormente aceptado como bueno. Si la cuestión es abrazar la caridad ciega, que cuelguen el chiringuito filosófico-religioso y se dedicquen a la filantropía.

Se supone que está edificada sobre una roca, y las rocas, o son sólidas y estables, o son guijarros. O las actuaciones de hoy son las de ayer, o si se cambian, es un despropósito. 

Ese universalismo humanitarista sin atender a razones ni calcular consecuencias, es un insulto a su propia historia.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Sep 2015)

¿Acusas a la Iglesia Católica de universalismo? Vaya... lo siguiente será acusarla de apostólica y romana.

Que la Iglesia apoye la acogida es muy diferente de ser la que ha decidido que esa acogida tenga lugar, ¿por qué aparentas identificar ambos sucesos?

¿Que no hay un número espectacular de desplazados? Hablamos de 11 millones, más de la mitad de su población, de los cuales 4 millones han abandonado el país. Solo el campo de Zaatari asusta por sus dimensiones.

A veces creo que perdemos la perspectiva de las cifras. 

¿Pero alguien en su sano juicio se piensa que pueden pasar cosas así en el mundo sin verse salpicado? Es muy bonito querer esconder la cabeza bajo el ala y querer seguir viviendo como si nada sucediera, pero me temo que es imposible, aunque fastidie.

Alemania se va a tragar el sapo a nivel europeo y... lo va a digerir.



Delaney20 dijo:


> Lo que hay son guerras en el mundo islámico, como ha habido otras. Y un Occidente que puede literalmente arrasarlos si se lo propone, Cartago style, como así es desde hace un par de siglos. Desplazados en un número nada espectacular. No hay nada diferente ni extraordinario en éste aspecto, por mucho que te empeñes.
> 
> La sobredimensión informativa, afecta porque lo que hay es una tibieza moral, una vacuidad intelectual fruto de haber acogido unos valores universalistas absurdos que nos lleva a la parálisis y la indefensión suicida como sociedad. Y lo que yo veo, es a la Iglesia abandonandose en buena medida y poco a poco cayendo en la misma parálisis, dejándose arrastrar por el zeitgeist que le rodea, o por conservar retalitos de poder o que se yo. El acoger a todo el que venga, sin más, no tiene pies ni cabeza, no resuelve nada y es fácil prever lo que provocará a medio y largo plazo. Es perjudicar al pueblo europeo y a la propia Iglesia por ayudar a extraños (que dejan atrás a sus más necesitados, sus niños, mujeres y ancianos), además sin ningún criterio (¿por qué estos y no otros que lo necesitan más? ¿Por que solo a los hombres jóvenes y fuertes?). Va en contra del Ordo Caritatis. Si la cuestión es abrazar la caridad ciega, que cuelguen el chiringuito filosófico-religioso y se dedicquen a la filantropía.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (17 Sep 2015)

Iglesia Vaticano II.Por suerte hay curas con dos cojones como los de antaño que no han aceptado ese concilio, de los que se echaban al monte para defender su tierra, como el cura Santa Cruz.


----------



## Delaney20 (17 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Acusas a la Iglesia Católica de universalismo? Vaya... lo siguiente será acusarla de apostólica y romana.
> 
> Que la Iglesia apoye la acogida es muy diferente de ser la que ha decidido que esa acogida tenga lugar, ¿por qué aparentas identificar ambos sucesos?



Universalismo *humanitarista* ¿Por qué coges una palabra e ignoras la otra?

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humanitarismo



> Son la expresión de la acción humanitaria solamente la finalidad de aliviar el sufrimiento, *sin condiciones y sin ningún motivo ulterior*.



¿Se parece esto a la doctrina y el Ordo Caritatis que pegó Verto antes?

Mira las páginas que enlaza en la wikipedia:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humanismo

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unitarismo_universalista

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Globalización

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homaranismo

¿Suenan a doctrina católica? 





Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Que no hay un número espectacular de desplazados? Hablamos de 11 millones, más de la mitad de su población, de los cuales 4 millones han abandonado el país. Solo el campo de Zaatari asusta por sus dimensiones.
> 
> A veces creo que perdemos la perspectiva de las cifras.
> 
> ...



Y dale. La descolonización africana, el genocidio de Ruanda, los Balcanes, los mil conflictos anteriores en Oriente Medio, la guerra fría en generral. Etc.

No pierdo la perspectiva de las cifras, en absoluto. Efectismos melodramáticos no, por favor.

Mayoría de hombres jóvenes en edad de combate dejando atrás a sus niños, mujeres y ancianos recibiendo trato preferencial sobre otros más necesitados solo porque tienen la osadía de forzar las fronteras ajenas, y el poco escrúpulo de abandonar a los débiles. En una situación que perjudicará al pueblo europeo, económicamente y en su seguridad, y a la propia Iglesia. Ordo Caritatis. Obispos húngaros, obispos polacos y los representantes de los cristianos sirios, poniendo en claro la situación y el despropósito. 

O somos católicos, o somos unitaristas. Roma o Massachusetts. Ordo Caritatis, o humanitarismo.

Haz la contrarreforma para esto...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (18 Sep 2015)

Está diciendo tol mundo lo mismo menos los cuatro recalcitrantes

Católicos de misa incluidos como España1


----------



## Verto (18 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Delaney lo que les está haciendo es someterles al método socrático y ustedes están cayendo en todo. Lo que pasa es que como no le pueden acusar de nada, no les queda otra



A Delaney ya le he contestado y expuesto lo que la Iglesia entiende por orden de la caridad. Si el quiere insistir en que debería ser otra cosa ya será su opinión. Yo me quedo con lo que dice la Iglesia y no tiene porque haber mayor conflicto. 






> Gracias a usted por morder el anzuelo. Lo que está en negritas, vamos.
> 
> Si esto es caridad cristiana, lo que falla es el cristianismo. Pero como en otras épocas no se actuó así, no me queda claro si es que no tiene un fallo congénito o es que en otros momentos de la Historia no se era cristiano.
> 
> Venga, a darle vueltas otra vez para justificar una invasión islámica de Europa mientras se hace lo mismo con las cruzadas o la expulsión de judíos y moros de España



No se que entiende por morder el anzuelo, vaya. Ud ha confesado que no sabe lo que es la caridad Cristiana y por tanto se deslegitima automáticamente para hablar de este asunto con propiedad. Lo demás ya está contestado sobradamente. 

Huelga insistir en nada más una vez el reo está confeso.

Buenas noches


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (18 Sep 2015)

Mi padre es católico y estudió con los jesuitas. Sé lo que es la caridad cristiana y esto no se le parece.

O eso o la iglesia JUSTO hasta este verano nunca fue cristiana.


----------



## Verto (18 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *De caridad cristiana no tengo ni idea*. Sí conozco la versión judía.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Mi padre es católico y estudió con los jesuitas. *Sé lo que es la caridad cristiana* y esto no se le parece.



Visto para sentencia


----------



## MariaL. (18 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Integrar es un eufemismo para traer e imponer sus costumbres y modos de vida extraños, a la vez que se lleva a cabo una sustitución racial o limpieza étnica blanda. A la Iglesia, a día de hoy no tiene ninguna facilidad más allá de la cantidad que se le asigne por los motivos anteriormente expuestos, y lo que le ponen la x en la declaración de la renta, junto a las donaciones.



No sé por qué insistes cuando ya te he dicho que en esto ambos estamos de acuerdo. Yo lo he señalado como error porque se está haciendo mal FINANCIAR A LOS CATÓLICOS LO CUAL NOS OBLIGA A FINANCIAR A LOS DEMÁS y tú como error el acto de hacer no sé qué. Pero hay acuerdo en que la situación actual es mala... no entiendo pues tu contestación.




> El problema está en no querer enfrentar el problema de los invasores, y de todas las mariconas y traidoras que no saben defender lo suyo, o bien colaboran con el enemigo. Por ejemplo, endófobos y traidores como tú.



Pero sigues sin decir como enfrentar el problema ...... de esa forma fantástica y mágica que tú propones.
Porque yo he hecho mi propuesta, acabemos con las financiaciones y la mano amigable que da todo lo que se pide. Cómo? No dándolo a la Católica y así no se lo tienes que dar a las otras.....
Pero tú como lo haces, eso sí, de forma realista, no vivamos mundos utópicos.



> No, no te equivoques, que tu partas desde una perspetiva de auto fustigamiento, y de pedir perdón por existir no es mi culpa. Un puebl otiene derecho a defender sus fronteras y soberanía, y su fe histórica y mayoritaria. Todo lo demás es basura típica para desmantelar su cohesión, valores y tradiciones; basura salida de algún despacho de la ONU.



Yo pido perdón por existir.... :XX::XX:
Y tu eras el que intentaba meterme miedo diciendo: que viene el lobo, que viene Isis, que viene la burka, :XX::XX::XX:

Me parece genial que un pueblo defienda lo que quiera, eso sí, luego que no choromiquee cuando la respuesta de los demás, no le gusta
PERO DE LO QUE HABLAMOS AQUÍ ES DE FORMA REALISTA COMO DEFENDERSE. ME REPITO, QUITAMOS LOS CARIÑITOS A LOS MANTENIDOS Y NO SE LOS TIENES QUE DAR A LOS DEMÁS ESTO ES UNA GRAN FORMA DE DEFENSA..... TÚ AÚN NO HAS DICHO LA TUYA, QUE YA ESTOY IMAGINANDO POR LAS VUELTAS QUE DAS SIN DECIR NADA, QUE NO ES NADA REALISTA 


> Te olvidas del detalle de que muchas e estas derrotas se debieron probablemente a la corrupción interna y traición de muchos individuos dentro de esa sociedad. Ejemplo antiguo: bando rival durante las guerras en el reino visigodo, judíos. Ejemplo actual: Todos los endófobos podridos que están dispuestos a entregar su país a los marronoides, islamistas y demás invasores.



No me puedo olvidar de algo que como yo misma he afirmado tantas veces en este foro y hasta seguro que en este hilo, siempre hay problemas internos, por eso siempre digo que la diversidad es lo ideal en la paz y la tranquilidad, pero cuando hay conflictos y la supervivencia está en peligro, todas las sociedades se homogenizan. Justo por eso, para evitar y luchar contra los problemas internos, que no hay energía para gastar en ellos, pues todo cuando dedique a lo interno, lo pierdes en luchar contra lo externo.

Un ejemplo, Israel y USA. Israel no puede dejar luchar en sus ejércitos a los musulmanes (perdida de energía y conflicto social interno de quien querría ser soldado) USA sí, no tiene ese problema.



> Vuelvo a decirte, que el dinero que es entregado al culto católico es ridíulo en comparacíon con el dinero destinado a los invasores, ya lo he explicado anteriormente pero parece que lees. Y en el caso imaginario de que el Estado dedicara mucho dinero a su mantenimiento es totalmente lógico porque es la fe histórica y mayoritaria de este país. El islam es una fe extraña.



Puedes decir Misa, los musulmanes son financiados principalmente por países extranjeros. Mientras los católicos españoles son financiados integramente en España. Sólo ya mirando la cantidad que representan cada uno, es imposible lo que tú dices. Las mates demuestran tu falsedad



> Como además de falsa soberanía se permite a todos los traidores que transmitan su influencia, pues tenemos a lo que tenemos, a un montón de sinverguenzas apátridas deseando de poner el culo a mohhammed.



En Suecia, la religión oficial está muy integrada en la población. Hubo un cura que dando su Misa, llamó aberración a los homosexuales, y los feligreses se marcharon, uno, fue a la comisaría y le denuncio y a los creyentes les pareció muy bien.

Si no quieres que los demás transmitan su influencia, tienes que empezar al igual que con el dinero, a cortar las alas, aquí a la jerarquía que se llenaba en esa época la boca con la palabra aberración. Corta las alas de esa influencia a los católicos y automáticamente se las habrás cortado a los demás. El motivo por el cual se les permite tantas licencias a los musulmanes es porque se les permite a los católicos otras y en nombre de la igualdad, ambos despotrican de lo lindo.

En este mismo foro lo ves, a católicos diciendo que los demás no somos humanos, no tenemos moral, no tenemos espiritualidad....... y no pasa nada. Luego viene un musulmán dice una burrada propia de su cultura y como va a pasar algo?




> Lo mismo que hace fuerte al islam, que es lo que atrae de el, es lo que los traidores y enemigos de nuestro país le han intentado censurar al catolicismo. Un buen guantazo a tiempo quitó la tontería, literal y figuradamente. Y por curioso que parezca, se trivializa o defiende en la religíon de mahoma, pero en esta se ataca.



No me atrae absolutamente nada ninguna religión, no me atrajo nunca. Soy materialista antes de saber que eso tenía nombre, jamás me ha tentado nada de ninguna religión, ni las panteístas, que muchos amigos pasaron por esa época de interés, ni los vegetarianos, ni el yoga, ni ningún tipo de estas cosas, ni me interesan, ni nunca me he acercado ni por casualidad. Por tanto muy difícil, que pòr mucho que inventes, vayas a acertar en algo.




> Las plagas, las cucarachas y los parásitos han existido también desde mucho tiempo anterior. Cuerpos extraños que curiosamente al ser despojados de su poder dañino, fue cuando España despegó como potencia, y que hoy han recobrado fuerza.



Y hemos tenido que aprender a vivir con ellas. Las cucarachas siguen existiendo en todos los edificios, cuando eramos potencia, cuando eramos una mierda y en épocas intermedios. No nos hemos desecho de las cucarachas, hay en España más cucarachas y parásitos que españoles. Es lo que tienen los insectos.

No hagas como BGA por favor, y al ver que se te ha ido la olla, trayendo equivocadamente las cucarachas, ahora digas que es una metáfora, para tapar un error garrafal, pues tu ejemplo me da la razón. Tu ejemplo muestra que quieres hacer desaparecer un peligro que existirá siempre, que no está en tu mano hacerle desaparecer, sólo puedes hacerlo menos visible, menos importante, más aceptable, etc, pero no hacerlo desaparecer. Y TU EJEMPLO ES BUENO PARA JUSTO LO CONTRARIO DARME LA RAZÓN, SÓLO QUIERES ACABAR CON LA APARIENCIA, NO CON EL PROBLEMA. Y NO PUEDES ACEPTAR LA REALIDAD, HAY PROBLEMAS QUE SE PUEDEN TRATAR, PERO NO CONSEGUIRÁS QUE DESAPAREZCAN, SIN CAMBIAR LAS CIRCUNSTANCIAS QUE LO PROVOCAN



> Claro, por eso va tanta gente a misa hoy quitando a los cuatro abuelos. Que cuestiones ceremoniales como boda o bautizo se mantengan es inevitable por tradición. Otra cosa muy distinta son los valores.



Pero si los valores son los que continúan. Por eso la gente consiente en mantenerlos, justo la gente lo que ha abandonado es la CREENCIA, que es lo que se da en Misa, la misa es para creyentes y la gente no va. 



> El marxismo por supuesto que no ha defendido la libertad individual, pero si la imposicíon de una hegemonía de valores particulares para los cuales es necesario derribar antes los existentes, y que para ello, se habla entonces de la supuesta necesidad de no reprimir las opiniones contrarias a lo lógico y establecido. Esto se puee ver perfectamente en la obra de Gramsci, Lukacks, y los que conforman la escuela de frankfurt. En otras palabras potenciar las visiones subversivas y dañinas, y criticar lo lógico y natural para pudrir y destruir los pilares de la civilización occidental.
> 
> Lee un poco anda, y culturizate. Y escribe/expresate mejor, que parece que te has metido 2 litros de calimotxo y vas soltando las chorradas de algún promotor de ONG como problemas para manternerse en pie. Aunque no puedo pedir más a una mujer, que ya de por sí tiende al borreguismo por tendencia natural, y regurgita todos los omnipresentes dogmas y mantras que son transmitidos las 24h en los medios de comunicación del sistema, y que por cachondo que parezca van de alternativas y rebeldes cuando son los tontos útiles de las elites.



Por el nivel de insultos veo que te estoy dando caña y te es difícil responderme, tu autoestima baja y por eso necesitas insultar para aumentarla y disminuir la mala química que te llega al cerebro que te provoca la bajada de autoestima y el mal estar..... :XX:

Los valores del marxismo son propios. Mira que dices, que los marxistas quieren abrazar terceros valores para luchar contra los valores de su cultura y luego lucharán contra esos terceros valores que han abrazado para poner en la sociedad unos primeros valores que eran en realidad los que el marxismo defendían? :XX::XX::XX: 
De verdad te parece eso normal? 

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 08:57 ----------




Verto dijo:


> Porque en esos casos no se produjo un éxodo de estas dimensiones hacia Europa.



Tú de lo que pasó en Yuguslavia, poco no?
Cuando Yuguslavia España y el Vaticano pasaron de ayudar a los desplazados, pero sí que los hubo y a España llegaron a través de ONGs. Vivieron en piso que la gente y asociaciones pusieron para ello o en habitaciones que se les dejaba en casa.

El forero tiene toda la razón, entonces se dejó en manos de particulares el dar cobijo a esa gente y ahora lo fomentan los gobiernos y el Papa. Cáritas como institución entonces no se involucró con la cantidad enorme de musulmanes que tuvieron que huir de sus casas.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 09:05 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Acusas a la Iglesia Católica de universalismo? Vaya... lo siguiente será acusarla de apostólica y romana.
> 
> Que la Iglesia apoye la acogida



Otro católico de pacotilla....
Vamos a ver, el universalismo católico es que entonces en el primer pacto de Dios con los hombres, se hizo con un único pueblo, el judio. Nadie, no judio formaba parte del pacto, eran el pueblo elegido.
En el segundo pacto, cuando Dios rompe con el primero porque los judíos él cree que le fallaron, es el que se produce con la muerte de su hijo y este pacto se hace con todos, judíos, gentiles... con toda la humanidad, ya no hay pueblo elegido.

No tiene nada que ver el universalismo con que tú acojas musulmanes en tu casa por orden divina. El universalismo es que tú estás obligado a intentar evangelizarle y luego sí, será igual que tú. Cosa que no pasaba en el primer pacto, qué por mucho que aceptaras la religión judía, nunca formarías parte del pueblo elegido.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2015)

Con ese pequeño mensaje has sentenciado el hilo y puesto en evidencia el ánimo falso del autor del mismo.

En solo pocos mensajes de diferencia su vanidad le ha jugado una mala pasada y ha mostrado que utiliza recursos de manipulación para atacar el Catolicismo. 

Este hilo no tiene otra razón de ser.



Verto dijo:


> Visto para sentencia


----------



## Gorguera (18 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> No sé por qué insistes cuando ya te he dicho que en esto ambos estamos de acuerdo. Yo lo he señalado como error porque se está haciendo mal FINANCIAR A LOS CATÓLICOS LO CUAL NOS OBLIGA A FINANCIAR A LOS DEMÁS y tú como error el acto de hacer no sé qué. Pero hay acuerdo en que la situación actual es mala... no entiendo pues tu contestación..



¿Quién cojones nos obliga? Nos obligará la voluntad endófoba de gente como tu, puesto que a los extaños no les debemos ninguna ayuda. Y vuelvo a repetir una vez más: la financiacíon que recibe la Iglesia, a pesar de ser nuestra fe histórica y tradicional es ridícula.



MariaL. dijo:


> Pero sigues sin decir como enfrentar el problema ...... de esa forma fantástica y mágica que tú propones.
> Porque yo he hecho mi propuesta, acabemos con las financiaciones y la mano amigable que da todo lo que se pide. Cómo? No dándolo a la Católica y así no se lo tienes que dar a las otras.....
> Pero tú como lo haces, eso sí, de forma realista, no vivamos mundos utópicos..



No, no, te quivocas; esto es muy simple: 0 pagas a los invasores, 0 ayudas a los invasores, fronteras totalmente controladas y cerradas a la inmigración ilegal; expulsión inmediata de delincuentes, y prohibicíon de cosntrucción de centros de culto extraños en nuestra tierra.



MariaL. dijo:


> Yo pido perdón por existir.... :XX::XX:
> Y tu eras el que intentaba meterme miedo diciendo: que viene el lobo, que viene Isis, que viene la burka, :XX::XX::XX:.
> 
> Me parece genial que un pueblo defienda lo que quiera, eso sí, luego que no choromiquee cuando la respuesta de los demás, no le gusta
> PERO DE LO QUE HABLAMOS AQUÍ ES DE FORMA REALISTA COMO DEFENDERSE. ME REPITO, QUITAMOS LOS CARIÑITOS A LOS MANTENIDOS Y NO SE LOS TIENES QUE DAR A LOS DEMÁS ESTO ES UNA GRAN FORMA DE DEFENSA..... TÚ AÚN NO HAS DICHO LA TUYA, QUE YA ESTOY IMAGINANDO POR LAS VUELTAS QUE DAS SIN DECIR NADA, QUE NO ES NADA REALISTA .



Mírese anterior párrafo. ¿chormi...qué? Aprende a escribir en castellano cojones. Deja de hablar de falsos dilemas por los cuales si no facilitamos ayuda a los parásitos e invasores tenemos ya que descuidar a nuestra gente, que se te ve el plumero con la endofobia. Que los ayude su puñetero país.



MariaL. dijo:


> No me puedo olvidar de algo que como yo misma he afirmado tantas veces en este foro y hasta seguro que en este hilo, siempre hay problemas internos, por eso siempre digo que la diversidad es lo ideal en la paz y la tranquilidad, pero cuando hay conflictos y la supervivencia está en peligro, todas las sociedades se homogenizan. Justo por eso, para evitar y luchar contra los problemas internos, que no hay energía para gastar en ellos, pues todo cuando dedique a lo interno, lo pierdes en luchar contra lo externo..



Te equivocas, está comprobado que una sociedad es pacífica y tiende al progreso mientras es homogénea, y que conforme aumenta la diversidad interna los conflictos y problemas aumentan. Si a surgir problemas tienden a homogeneizarse es por simple reaccción ante lo que se ve como un riesgo de fisuras internas que la pongan en peligro.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ad-enriquece-multiculturalismo-a-estudio.html




MariaL. dijo:


> Un ejemplo, Israel y USA. Israel no puede dejar luchar en sus ejércitos a los musulmanes (perdida de energía y conflicto social interno de quien querría ser soldado) USA sí, no tiene ese problema..



Israel es una anomalía política, que muy probablemente sin ayuda de los USA no existiría y ya habría sido arrasada, y que además vive con el miedo de que un grupo musulmán pudiera infiltrarse en sus fuerzas armadas en el contexto de su lucha contra otros grupos musulmanes en su zona.



MariaL. dijo:


> Puedes decir Misa, los musulmanes son financiados principalmente por países extranjeros. Mientras los católicos españoles son financiados integramente en España. Sólo ya mirando la cantidad que representan cada uno, es imposible lo que tú dices. Las mates demuestran tu falsedad..



Mírate el puñetero BOE, mira ayudas para adquisición de vivienda, educación, material escolar, trabajo, hijos, medicinas y resto de políticas que discriminan a favor de estos (y eso teniendo en cuenta de que al ser invasores son una pequeña parte de la población, y ni mucho menos la mayoría) Ahora compara el nivel de ayudas que reciben unos y otros, especialmente considerando las particularidades de la financiación que recibe la Iglesia al tener edificios históricos de valor cultural y arquitectónico que aún se mantienten en uso



MariaL. dijo:


> En Suecia, la religión oficial está muy integrada en la población. Hubo un cura que dando su Misa, llamó aberración a los homosexuales, y los feligreses se marcharon, uno, fue a la comisaría y le denuncio y a los creyentes les pareció muy bien..



Mal ejemplo me pones, una de las naciones más podridas que en pocos años si sigue por este camino se convertirá en un estercolero tercermundista. Suecia puede ser ejemplo para alguna otra cosa en el pesado, pero en el presente es precisamente el ejemplo de todo lo que hay que evitar en lo cultural: una poblacíon castrada, si nespritu crítico, amariconada, nihilista, hedonista, endófoba... Suecia es una distopía, que colapsará gracias a las élites que la dirigen, sus borregos habitantes y traidores, y la progresiva invasíon por parte de la moronegrada.



MariaL. dijo:


> Si no quieres que los demás transmitan su influencia, tienes que empezar al igual que con el dinero, a cortar las alas, aquí a la jerarquía que se llenaba en esa época la boca con la palabra aberración. Corta las alas de esa influencia a los católicos y automáticamente se las habrás cortado a los demás. El motivo por el cual se les permite tantas licencias a los musulmanes es porque se les permite a los católicos otras y en nombre de la igualdad, ambos despotrican de lo lindo..



*Cortar la influencia a los INVASORES* y no a los NATIVOS. Eso es lo correcto.



MariaL. dijo:


> En este mismo foro lo ves, a católicos diciendo que los demás no somos humanos, no tenemos moral, no tenemos espiritualidad....... y no pasa nada. Luego viene un musulmán dice una burrada propia de su cultura y como va a pasar algo?.



Me importa una puñetera mierda lo que digan los católicos de este foro.



MariaL. dijo:


> No me atrae absolutamente nada ninguna religión, no me atrajo nunca. Soy materialista antes de saber que eso tenía nombre, jamás me ha tentado nada de ninguna religión, ni las panteístas, que muchos amigos pasaron por esa época de interés, ni los vegetarianos, ni el yoga, ni ningún tipo de estas cosas, ni me interesan, ni nunca me he acercado ni por casualidad. Por tanto muy difícil, que pòr mucho que inventes, vayas a acertar en algo..



Curioso, porque si con materialismo haces referencia al materialismo histórico, haces referencia a una forma de pensamiento fuertemente basada en la fe. Yo sólo digo que los más modernillos, progres, anticlericales, endófobos y pseudociudadanos del mundo (especialmetne mujeres) son los que tardan menos en ponerse el burka, e irse a la cocina a hacerle la comida a Ahmed. Ja ja ja. Pensamiento femenino.

El cristianismo, nuestra religión tradicional e histórica, está fuertemente debilitada a día de hoy, entre otras cosas por el esfuerzo llevado a cabo por la progresía de establecer su hegemonía cultural, y el excesivo amariconamiento del cristianismo, que a la espera de atraer fieles como tú, no se pensó que lo que atrae es lo fuerte, lo irracional, lo violento, lo que sabe imponerse. Y esto es algo que le reprocho fuertemente al cristianismo, ya que ha hecho que otras tendencias extrañas y parásitas cobren fuerza ante este hueco dejado.



MariaL. dijo:


> Y hemos tenido que aprender a vivir con ellas. Las cucarachas siguen existiendo en todos los edificios, cuando eramos potencia, cuando eramos una mierda y en épocas intermedios. No nos hemos desecho de las cucarachas, hay en España más cucarachas y parásitos que españoles. Es lo que tienen los insectos..



Cuando las plagas molestan, se les extermina. Cuando los invasores molestan, se les expulsa. Como veo que no entiendes la analogía que expongo, te lo pongo más clarito.



MariaL. dijo:


> No hagas como BGA por favor, y al ver que se te ha ido la olla, trayendo equivocadamente las cucarachas, ahora digas que es una metáfora, para tapar un error garrafal, pues tu ejemplo me da la razón. Tu ejemplo muestra que quieres hacer desaparecer un peligro que existirá siempre, que no está en tu mano hacerle desaparecer, sólo puedes hacerlo menos visible, menos importante, más aceptable, etc, pero no hacerlo desaparecer. Y TU EJEMPLO ES BUENO PARA JUSTO LO CONTRARIO DARME LA RAZÓN, SÓLO QUIERES ACABAR CON LA APARIENCIA, NO CON EL PROBLEMA. Y NO PUEDES ACEPTAR LA REALIDAD, HAY PROBLEMAS QUE SE PUEDEN TRATAR, PERO NO CONSEGUIRÁS QUE DESAPAREZCAN, SIN CAMBIAR LAS CIRCUNSTANCIAS QUE LO PROVOCAN.



Mi ejemplo quiere decir que el mal, la enfermedad, lo enfermo existirá siempre en mayor o menor medida, se manifestará de un modo u otro, pero nosotros podemos hacer un esfuerzo para mantenerlo reducido casi al mínimo, de modo que no perturbe nuestra actividad, y que sea el hombre el que decide el futuro, no una plaga. 

El mal siempre ha existido en la historia, pero una sociedad sana se ha esforzado siempre para impedir que este se manifestara, castigando a aquellos que lo hacían surgir, imponiendo medidas especiales, creando sistemas culturales... 

Es muy simple. Pero como todos los ejemplos o anaogías no implican una similitud al 100%, como detalle a nuestro favor tenemos el hecho de que expulsando al invasor y protegiendo eficazmente nuestras fronteras, podríamos obligarnos de esta problemática durante muuucho tiempo.



MariaL. dijo:


> Pero si los valores son los que continúan. Por eso la gente consiente en mantenerlos, justo la gente lo que ha abandonado es la CREENCIA, que es lo que se da en Misa, la misa es para creyentes y la gente no va. .



La mera incercia de muchos individuos a seguir unos rituales, ya despojados de su carácter místico o trascendental dicen poco sobre el futuro, ya que es en el día a día, en el proceder del os individuos cuando podemos darnos cuenta de que esta fe es auténtica. 

Existen algunas festividades en este país que tienen un claro origen pagano, si bien pudiero ser modificadas levemente tras al cristianización, y que hoy persisten únicamente como curiosidad. Muchos de los que participan en ello no creen verdaderamente en ello, pero únicamente acuden por "tradición".



MariaL. dijo:


> Por el nivel de insultos veo que te estoy dando caña y te es difícil responderme, tu autoestima baja y por eso necesitas insultar para aumentarla y disminuir la mala química que te llega al cerebro que te provoca la bajada de autoestima y el mal estar..... :XX:.



No, por el nivel de insultos no me estás dando caña ni tengo autoestima baja, tu eres solo un nick de los miles que hay aquí, pero lo que sí es que estás acabando con mi paciencia con las estupideces de borreguilla que no sabes ni escribirlas bien, debido a tu escritura atolondrada y arbitraria, a una carencia de argumentación y referencia a cuestiones que no tienen que ver nada.

Te confieso una cosa: Me horroriza pensar que existe el sufragio universal, y las consecuencias de dejar que cualquier borrego relleno de dogmas y mantras de los medios tenga posibilidad de decidir el futuro de este país.



MariaL. dijo:


> Los valores del marxismo son propios. Mira que dices, que los marxistas quieren abrazar terceros valores para luchar contra los valores de su cultura y luego lucharán contra esos terceros valores que han abrazado para poner en la sociedad unos primeros valores que eran en realidad los que el marxismo defendían? :XX::XX::XX:
> De verdad te parece eso normal? .



Lee a Marcuse, Lukaks y Gramsci, que te veo muy verde. 

El marxista no abraza ningún valor particular, frente a la cuestíon de derrumbe previsto de la sociedad capitalista, es necesario una intervención cultural para facilitar su derrumbe, ya que el principal obstáculo es la existencia de una hegemonía ideológica que favorece a este sistema principal. Para ello, se busca la deconstrucción, crítica, trivialización, y cuestionamiento de todos los pilares que componen esta sociedad, y esto incluye someter a comparativas, análisis profundos, promoción de valores alternativos, fomento de otras tendencias... etc.

Como no se si me estarás entendiendo lo que te digo, te recomiendo que lo leas y busques en internet las obras de estos autores. Yo ya lo estudié en su día. Aunque no lo parezca, el pensamiento marxista ha tenido ciertos cambios desde la muerte del barbas.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (18 Sep 2015)

Que no hombre, que no. Que es un anzuelo.

No un clavo ardiendo al que se puedan agarrar.

El catolicismo, si es lo que es ahora, antes no lo era. Y si es lo que era antes, ahora no lo es. 

- ¿Qué es pues el catolicismo?

- ¡Lo que diga el papa?

- ¿Y si el papa es un suknor o un hediondo?

-¡Lo admitiremos dentro de siglos!


ustedes primero se autoengañan y luego pretenden engañarnos a los demás.

Mentir es pecado pero mentirse a sí mismo es otra cosa. Bastante peor 


Es que tiene cojones. Unos tipos de los catolicazos intransigentes aplaudiendo una invasión de moros a Europa diciendo que es por causas humanitarias :XX::XX::XX:


*#Invasión #NoSonRefugiados*


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2015)

La papisa Bergaboglio es insaciable.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2015)

Pero si volvió el mulato extremeño!!! 

Bienvenido, funcionariete.




Renato dijo:


> La papisa Bergaboglio es insaciable.


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pero si volvió el mulato extremeño!!!
> 
> Bienvenido, funcionariete.



En realidad nunca me fui.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2015)

Cuando salte Israel en mil pedazos, se os acogerá, no te preocupes por tus primos.Y entonces no nos vas a hablar de invasiones ni criticar al Papa de turno de proinvasión.

Yo no hablo por otros católicos sino por mí. Y os digo una cosa bien clara:

- No veo invasores sino refugiados (entre los cuáles habrá gente peligrosa que hay que filtrar, eso también es cierto).

- Cuando vea invasión, al contrario que las bailarinas histéricas que se defienden de invasiones desde un teclado, sin partirme la camisa pero también sin tamblarme el pulso agarro las armas y me pongo a liquidar invasores, sean de la religión que sean.

Me veo pues como absolutamente inverso a la mayoría de las boris izaguirres que se desgañitan gritando "invasión, nos invaden los moros!!!".

Quien esté viendo una invasión y no se mete en un grupo armado es que no pasa de charlatán que espera que otros sean los que les arreglen el patio, poco más que la clásica fulana discotequera buscapleitos que enzarza a su novio/mancebo en una pelea con una acusación falsa.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Que no hombre, que no. Que es un anzuelo.
> 
> No un clavo ardiendo al que se puedan agarrar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (18 Sep 2015)

Como nos presenta la prensa católica (como las demás) las cosas

CatholicHerald.co.uk » Bishops: we cannot accept that people drown and suffocate at Europe’s borders










...


Y como son en realidad


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


>




Ese niño de monaguillo puede dar mucho juego a los curas invasionistas.


----------



## Verto (18 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Que no hombre, que no. Que es un anzuelo.
> 
> No un clavo ardiendo al que se puedan agarrar.
> 
> ...



No siga hombre, que cuanto más se mete en el lodazal más se hunde. Ahora ya incluso imita la forma de expresarse de MaríaL. Que falta de personalidad...

Señoría, el acusado debería ser exonerado de toda culpa, el pobre sufre un trastorno "multipolar". Solicitamos para él la absolución y el "internamiento en un campo psiquiátrico de refugiados" hasta que recupere su dignidad.


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2015)

Propongo que los católicos apelen a Bergaboglio para convertir las iglesias en edificios refugio, será la única forma de llenarlas. Así al menos no nos obligarán a los demás a hospedara los invasores en nuestros domicilios, que será el próximo paso.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (18 Sep 2015)

Pope Francis to Church - Help the needy or pay taxes - Living Faith - Home & Family - News - Catholic Online


----------



## Renato (18 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Pope Francis to Church - Help the needy or pay taxes - Living Faith - Home & Family - News - Catholic Online



Me pregunto cómo se concilian el pseudo miniarquismo tradicionalista con subir los impuestos engordando así al leviatán como pregona la Bergaboglio.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2015)

Hajuyendo ansialante con desimulo... :fiufiu: :rolleye:



> *"Iniciado por Da Grappla Reloaded *
> De caridad cristiana no tengo ni idea. Sí conozco la versión judía.
> 
> *Iniciado por Da Grappla Reloaded *
> Mi padre es católico y estudió con los jesuitas. Sé lo que es la caridad cristiana y esto no se le parece."





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Pope Francis to Church - Help the needy or pay taxes - Living Faith - Home & Family - News - Catholic Online


----------



## BGA (18 Sep 2015)

> El jefe del Mossad había vaticinado el secuestro de los tres jóvenes israelíes
> por Gerhard Wisnewski
> 
> Sigue en ascenso la tensión en Palestina luego del secuestro y muerte de tres jóvenes israelíes, seguido del asesinato de un joven palestino. Sin embargo, la hipótesis del asesinato de los tres jóvenes israelíes ya había sido mencionada, en el marco de una reunión, por el jefe del Mossad… una semana antes del secuestro. Y el caso que nos ocupa, como por casualidad, favorece precisamente los intereses del servicio de inteligencia y operaciones especiales de Israel.





> «¿Qué pasaría si, dentro de una semana, fuesen secuestrados 3 jóvenes de 14 años en una de las colonias?»





> Exactamente una semana después, tres jóvenes israelíes fueron secuestrados. ¿Casualidad? ¿O fue el propio Mossad quien montó el secuestro?





> «Es una marca de fábrica: en cuanto Estados Unidos presiona a Israel para que abandone las colonias o detenga la construcción de nuevas colonias… estalla alguna bomba.»





> «Responsables de las Naciones Unidas y de las autoridades palestinas observan que Israel podría haber montado la historia de los 3 jóvenes secuestrados por el Hamas. […]
> No hay pruebas claras de que los 3 colonos israelíes han sido secuestrados. Mientras más tiempo pasa van apareciendo más análisis que consideran que este nuevo caso es otra operación bajo bandera falsa [1] realizada por los israelíes. Eso recuerda la *divisa del Mossad: “Haz la guerra engañando al enemigo”* [2]
> Cuando analizamos los indicios disponibles podemos comprobar que el “secuestro” proporciona a Israel una oportunidad para golpear brutalmente a los jefes y los civiles palestinos.»



El jefe del Mossad había vaticinado el secuestro de los tres jóvenes israelíes , por Gerhard Wisnewski

Resultado del "error": 

ONU-OCAH:
2.131 muertos (1.473 civiles, 279 combatientes y 379 desconocidos)
475 000 desplazados

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflicto_entre_la_Franja_de_Gaza_e_Israel_de_2014




> WASHINGTON — Las tropas iraquís abandonaron decenas de vehículos militares proporcionados por Estados Unidos, incluyendo tanques, vehículos blindados de transporte de personal y piezas de artillería, cuando huyeron de los combatientes del grupo Estado Islámico en Ramadi el domingo, dijo el Pentágono el martes.
> 
> Un vocero del Pentágono, el coronel Steve Warren, calculó que media docena de tanques fueron abandonados, un número similar de piezas de artillería, un gran número de vehículo de transporte de personal y un centenar de otros vehículos, como Humvees.
> 
> ...



Preferible... Un ejército marionera de los intereses USA-israelíes que "avandona" material pesado de guerra para uso y disfrute del enemigo. Esa lección no se la dieron al ejército irakí o aquel día no acudieron a clase...



> La muerte de Aylan Kurdi: ISIS acusa a los refugiados de "sacrificar" a sus hijos





> El obispo de San Sebastián ha hecho un llamamiento a los países occidentales a solucionar el conflicto armado en Siria e Irak y no limitarse a la acogida de refugiados.





> El obispo de San Sebastián se ha atrevido a ir aún más lejos en sus declaraciones respecto al drama de los refugiados y ha culpado a Estados Unidos y Europa de esta situación. Para el prelado, han sido “las intervenciones erráticas que Estados Unidos y Europa han llevado a cabo en Oriente Medio, muy especialmente en la guerra de Irak de 2003″ las que han provocado “la creación de estados fallidos, en medio de los cuales el fundamentalismo islámico ha encontrado su mejor caldo de cultivo”.





> Siguiendo las indicaciones del Papa Francisco, Munilla pondrá en marcha una iniciativa de acogida a refugiados de Irak y Siria que soliciten asilo político. El obispo de San Sebastián se ha dirigido, asimismo, “a las familias, parroquias y a las comunidades religiosas que tengan la posibilidad y la disposición de acoger a los desplazados de Irak y Siria que soliciten asilo político”.
> 
> La acogida por parte de las parroquias y los hogares tendría una duración de un año, encargándose posteriormente Cáritas de su realojamiento e intervención. “Las familias y comunidades dispuestas a ofrecerse para este servicio, deberán conectar con sus párrocos, los cuales se pondrán en contacto con los servicios centrales de Cáritas en San Sebastián, de cara a la coordinación necesaria”, ha explicado el prelado.



Infovaticana | Munilla acusa a EEUU y Europa de haber provocado la apariciÃ³n del ISIS

La Iglesia poniendo en marcha sus propios recursos mientra advierte de las políticas "erráticas" de las potencias occidentales en aquella región. Estados fallidos, rendición en masa o abandono de armamento pesado a manos del enemigo...

Si queréis hablar de "maguferías", aquí unos ejemplos, o no.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (18 Sep 2015)

menos mal que hay defensores de la fe católica y cristiana...fuera de los Estados Pontificios

Crisis de los refugiados: Orbán: Los musulmanes sobrepasarán a los cristianos en número si les dejamos pasar. Noticias de Mundo


----------



## MariaL. (18 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Quién cojones nos obliga? Nos obligará la voluntad endófoba de gente como tu, puesto que a los extaños no les debemos ninguna ayuda. Y vuelvo a repetir una vez más: la financiacíon que recibe la Iglesia, a pesar de ser nuestra fe histórica y tradicional es ridícula.
> 
> No, no, te quivocas; esto es muy simple: 0 pagas a los invasores, 0 ayudas a los invasores, fronteras totalmente controladas y cerradas a la inmigración ilegal; expulsión inmediata de delincuentes, y prohibicíon de cosntrucción de centros de culto extraños en nuestra tierra.



Nos obliga el capitalismo, ese que quiere mano de obra barata y economía de mercado... No te habías enterado de que estoy hablando? :XX: Por qué me hablabas de marxismo si no sabías que yo estoy hablando de marxismo?

Es al revés, no es el capitalismo y la economía de mercado quien causó la guerra en Siría? No es el llamamiento por la democracia occidental quien hizo levantar al pueblo sirio contra el dictador? :XX::XX:

Será ridícula para ti, que estás forrado y mantener una Iglesia en un país (curas en hospitales, en el ejército, asignatura en el colegio, sueldos de monjas, curas y obispos, IBI que no pagan, etc), te parecerán cuatro perras, para quienes nos cuesta pagar impuestos y queremos que estos estén bien gestionados y trabajados pro profesionales es una pasta, la que se llevan los católicos (que se llevan más porque son más simplemente) y la que se llevan los musulmanes (que son otros mantenidos) y en menor grado, pero también me duele, la que se llevan otros cristianos, judíos, y a esto suma la que se llevan ongs, cine, sindicatos, etc. Al final, si sumas, es un porcentaje enorme de nuestros impuestos los que se lleva gente que no aporta más que cuentos.

Por qué le debo yo ayuda a un católico por ser católico? :: Yo no le debo ninguna ayuda ni a un extraño ni a un católico, presentas ideas absurdas, ahora resulta que a los extraños no, pero a los católicos sí? :: A NINGUNO.

Mira, tú no te das cuenta, pero lo que dices es sencillo: tengo miedo del extranjero, por tanto me encierro más en mi mismo, más dinero para mi religión, más dinero para mis costumbres, más para mi....

Pero no te das cuenta que no todos somos como tú, no tenemos miedo, nos parece absurdo encerrarnos en nosotros mismos, queremos vivir de otra forma, ni de la tuya ni de la que nos quieren vender los extranjeros...... Por tanto, TÚ PROVOCAS QUE NO PODAMOS ALIARNOS CONTIGO, QUIERES UN APOYO DE ALGUIEN A QUIEN EXPULSAS.

Y luego vienen los lloriqueos y el blanco y negro: Como no me apoya a mi, es que apoya al otro....

No. Yo te estoy diciendo, quieres asegurar tu forma de vivir? Pues no me pidas que mantenga las instituciones en que tú te basas para vivir. Cual es la ventaja de esto? Que al no apoyar a tus instituciones, al no mantenerlas, ganas en que tampoco se pueden apoyar las extranjeras. Ganamos ambos.

Tú dices: no quieres caldo, pues cuatro tazas. No quieres mantenidos, pues vas a mantener doble a los católicos. No quieres aguantar sus malos modos, pues ahora les hacemos únicos e irrepetibles, para que aún se hagan más insoportables. Esa es la solución y debes apoyarla.

Es utópico, como voy apoyar a algo que me ofrece MAS DE LO QUE NO QUIERO.

No acabas de entenderlo, pero tu propuesta es utópica pues nadie se puede aliar con aquello que ofrece más de lo que nadie quiere.* Es como si tú no quieres que se den ayudas a los sindicatos pero quieres diversidad de sindicatos y yo te digo que para conseguir dicha diversidad, le des más ayuda a los sindicatos!!! Eso es lo estás pidiendo. Y por eso jamás avanzaréis y pasa lo que pasa....
*



> Mírese anterior párrafo. ¿chormi...qué? Aprende a escribir en castellano cojones. Deja de hablar de falsos dilemas por los cuales si no facilitamos ayuda a los parásitos e invasores tenemos ya que descuidar a nuestra gente, que se te ve el plumero con la endofobia. Que los ayude su puñetero país.



No es endofobia (que por cierto tampoco está en el diccionario :XX: tú también usas palabras que no están en el diccionario y yo no choromiqueo porque las usas, las leo, uso la lógica y supongo a lo que te refieres)
es consecución de mis objetivos, que olvidas continuamente que soy marxista.



> Te equivocas, está comprobado que una sociedad es pacífica y tiende al progreso mientras es homogénea, y que conforme aumenta la diversidad interna los conflictos y problemas aumentan. Si a surgir problemas tienden a homogeneizarse es por simple reaccción ante lo que se ve como un riesgo de fisuras internas que la pongan en peligro.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ad-enriquece-multiculturalismo-a-estudio.html
> 
> Israel es una anomalía política, que muy probablemente sin ayuda de los USA no existiría y ya habría sido arrasada, y que además vive con el miedo de que un grupo musulmán pudiera infiltrarse en sus fuerzas armadas en el contexto de su lucha contra otros grupos musulmanes en su zona.



Pues vale, la diversidad entonces según tú, surge en los momentos más bélicos, entonces.... :XX:



> Mírate el puñetero BOE, mira ayudas para adquisición de vivienda, educación, material escolar, trabajo, hijos, medicinas y resto de políticas que discriminan a favor de estos (y eso teniendo en cuenta de que al ser invasores son una pequeña parte de la población, y ni mucho menos la mayoría) Ahora compara el nivel de ayudas que reciben unos y otros, especialmente considerando las particularidades de la financiación que recibe la Iglesia al tener edificios históricos de valor cultural y arquitectónico que aún se mantienten en uso



Siguen ganando los católicos, sólo en sueldos de curas, monjas, obispos, impuestos que no pagan, pagos en especie (curas por todos lados que cobran a más de su sueldo, clase de religión, etc)

Hay mucha gente que tiene edificios de valor histórico y recibe de ayuda, lo que la ley decide, todos igual. La Iglesia Católica, discute con el Estado de tú a tú, las ayudas, recibiendo además de las tres instituciones, estatal, autonómica y municipal. Esto es un privilegio, insostenible.



> Mal ejemplo me pones, una de las naciones más podridas que en pocos años si sigue por este camino se convertirá en un estercolero tercermundista. Suecia puede ser ejemplo para alguna otra cosa en el pesado, pero en el presente es precisamente el ejemplo de todo lo que hay que evitar en lo cultural: una poblacíon castrada, si nespritu crítico, amariconada, nihilista, hedonista, endófoba... Suecia es una distopía, que colapsará gracias a las élites que la dirigen, sus borregos habitantes y traidores, y la progresiva invasíon por parte de la moronegrada.



Pero donde los tradicionalistas tienen mucha fuerza y donde la religión oficial es defendida por cualquier ateo... por qué? Por sentido común, no molestan, no exigen, tienen lo que la gente quiere darles, reconocen que las cosas de todos pertenecen al Estado. Si mañana la Iglesia Sueca algo, lo consigue, aunque sea la expulsión de quienes tienen otras creencias, por qué? porque ateos y agnósticos la apoyan, como un valor propio, cosa que aquí no se puede hacer.



> Cortar la influencia a los INVASORES y no a los NATIVOS. Eso es lo correcto.



*Pero tú sabes perfectamente que no puedes dejar la influencia de los nativos, si no cortas la influencia de la Iglesia Católica. Un nativo no tiene influencia en España porque los católicos se han metido hasta en la sopa. No hay igualdad a la hora de transmitir los mensajes entre nativos. Por eso hace falta reducir la influencia católica para que los demás podamos ser escuchados Y TÚ LO QUE PLANTEAS ES LO CONTRARIO, DARLE A LOS CATÓLICOS AÚN MÁS INFLUENCIA.*



> Me importa una puñetera mierda lo que digan los católicos de este foro.



Pero es que estamos hablando de ellos, de los de este foro, de los de fuera de este foro, de Cáritas Tuy, del Papa, del Obispo de mi diócesis, etc.



> Curioso, porque si con materialismo haces referencia al materialismo histórico, haces referencia a una forma de pensamiento fuertemente basada en la fe. Yo sólo digo que los más modernillos, progres, anticlericales, endófobos y pseudociudadanos del mundo (especialmetne mujeres) son los que tardan menos en ponerse el burka, e irse a la cocina a hacerle la comida a Ahmed. Ja ja ja. Pensamiento femenino



.
Miedo, miedo miedo, vendo miedo :XX::XX::XX:



> El cristianismo, nuestra religión tradicional e histórica, está fuertemente debilitada a día de hoy, entre otras cosas por el esfuerzo llevado a cabo por la progresía de establecer su hegemonía cultural, y el excesivo amariconamiento del cristianismo, que a la espera de atraer fieles como tú, no se pensó que lo que atrae es lo fuerte, lo irracional, lo violento, lo que sabe imponerse. Y esto es algo que le reprocho fuertemente al cristianismo, ya que ha hecho que otras tendencias extrañas y parásitas cobren fuerza ante este hueco dejado.
> 
> Cuando las plagas molestan, se les extermina. Cuando los invasores molestan, se les expulsa. Como veo que no entiendes la analogía que expongo, te lo pongo más clarito.
> 
> ...



Dando siete tazas a quien no quiere caldo? Absurdo. Tú propuesta es inasumible, porque si no quiero algo no te voy a aceptar más de eso para solucionar otro problema. Es de estas cosas que no entiendes porque no entiendes, que incluso, los nativos somos diversos, crees que todos son como tú o como tu muñeco de paja, negando la diversidad real



> La mera incercia de muchos individuos a seguir unos rituales, ya despojados de su carácter místico o trascendental dicen poco sobre el futuro, ya que es en el día a día, en el proceder del os individuos cuando podemos darnos cuenta de que esta fe es auténtica.
> 
> Existen algunas festividades en este país que tienen un claro origen pagano, si bien pudiero ser modificadas levemente tras al cristianización, y que hoy persisten únicamente como curiosidad. Muchos de los que participan en ello no creen verdaderamente en ello, pero únicamente acuden por "tradición".



Y si hay que acabar con ellas porque una parte de la población nativa no las quiere, pues se acaban
En cambio tú propones reafirmaras para evitar que vengan las fiestas extranjeras y te quejas cuando se pide que se acaben con ellas.
En lugar de ver, que acabar con ellas es también cortar lo que viene de fuera y es a la vez, fortalecer la nación, pues nación somos todos.



> No, por el nivel de insultos no me estás dando caña ni tengo autoestima baja, tu eres solo un nick de los miles que hay aquí, pero lo que sí es que estás acabando con mi paciencia con las estupideces de borreguilla que no sabes ni escribirlas bien, debido a tu escritura atolondrada y arbitraria, a una carencia de argumentación y referencia a cuestiones que no tienen que ver nada.



Mi diagnóstico no fue erróneo, digas lo que digas 



> Te confieso una cosa: Me horroriza pensar que existe el sufragio universal, y las consecuencias de dejar que cualquier borrego relleno de dogmas y mantras de los medios tenga posibilidad de decidir el futuro de este país.
> Lee a Marcuse, Lukaks y Gramsci, que te veo muy verde.
> El marxista no abraza ningún valor particular, frente a la cuestíon de derrumbe previsto de la sociedad capitalista, es necesario una intervención cultural para facilitar su derrumbe, ya que el principal obstáculo es la existencia de una hegemonía ideológica que favorece a este sistema principal. Para ello, se busca la deconstrucción, crítica, trivialización, y cuestionamiento de todos los pilares que componen esta sociedad, y esto incluye someter a comparativas, análisis profundos, promoción de valores alternativos, fomento de otras tendencias... etc.
> 
> Como no se si me estarás entendiendo lo que te digo, te recomiendo que lo leas y busques en internet las obras de estos autores. Yo ya lo estudié en su día. Aunque no lo parezca, el pensamiento marxista ha tenido ciertos cambios desde la muerte del barbas.



Yo sigo pensando que los cambios vienen desde fuera y estos forman la cultura, no voy a aceptarte esa valor de la cultura que tú aportas. La prueba la tienes en la historia, como la diversidad del planeta está unida a las condiciones específicas de cada zona. Es la economía quien modifica la cultura (tener muchos hijos es una forma de supervivencia económica para una familia sin estudios, por ejemplo) no es la cultura quien propicia los derrumbes

Y me olvidé de los valores, sí que hay valores. Por ejemplo desde el momento en que el trabajo se pone como centro, el trabajo adquiere también una posición de valor. Desde el momento en que se busca una situación de una única clase social, la igualdad es un valor. Es que no hay nada, a lo que puedas negar unos valores implícitos, va en nuestra condición de humanos formar grupos de valores que van a ir acompañados de los demás criterios. Cualquier ideología, cualquier estudio, cualquier acto científico, cualquier religión, cualquier filosofía.... va a estar sesgada por unos valores y al mismo tiempo va a precisar de otros para su apoyo.


----------



## Don Pelayo (18 Sep 2015)

"Ayudad al prójimo" dijo Jesús. Al *próximo*, no primero al que está a 5000 kilómetros y no tiene nada que ver contigo, cojones ¿Tan difícil es de entender?


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2015)

Me parto con Gorguera, ha caído en la trampa MariaLiana...

Aprovecho para recordarles a mis amigos católicos que tomen nota, si caen en la tentación de contestar seriamente a las manipulaciones de esa dama... les ocurrirá lo mismo. 

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 15:21 ----------

Efectivamente, como bien ha advertido el Papa Francisco, toda solución que no pase por atajar las barbaridades que se han provocado en la zona es sólo un parche.

Y quienes la han liado, una vez más, sabemos todos quiénes son. 

Saddam, Gadaffi, Bashad, etc, eran menos malos de lo que propician/propiciarán sus derrocamientos.





BGA dijo:


> Infovaticana | Munilla acusa a EEUU y Europa de haber provocado la apariciÃ³n del ISIS
> 
> La Iglesia poniendo en marcha sus propios recursos mientra advierte de las políticas "erráticas" de las potencias occidentales en aquella región. Estados fallidos, rendición en masa o abandono de armamento pesado a manos del enemigo...
> 
> Si queréis hablar de "maguferías", aquí unos ejemplos, o no.


----------



## MariaL. (18 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me parto con Gorguera, ha caído en la trampa MariaLiana...
> 
> Aprovecho para recordarles a mis amigos católicos que tomen nota, si caen en la tentación de contestar seriamente a las manipulaciones de esa dama... les ocurrirá lo mismo.
> .




No te preocupes hijo, la vergüenza que has pasado tú por verte sin saber por donde salir y en lugar de no contestar, terminaste metiéndote con mi marido que no está ni escribe en el foro, no le va a pasar a los demás por lo que no necesitas protegerlos, eso que tú hiciste le pasa a una persona de varios millones, por lo que en España es muy baja la probabilidad de otro en el mismo foro pase tu misma vergüenza, es bajísima.

La mayoría de la gente es adulta, y contesta cuando quiere y no contesta cuando no quiere, no cae en infantilismos como los tuyos. No necesitan que les avises con tu experiencia, han vivido suficiente la vida, como para tener experiencia propia que les libra de caer en las cosas vergonzosas en que caes tú.

De verdad no te das cuenta de lo infantil, lo de patio de recreo, lo de adolescente con granos que es tu actitud? Ya mostraste el infantilismo una vez, tan traumatizado has quedado contigo mismo? Copia algo de los alemanes, tío, no sólo vayas emigrado allí a sacar pasta, aprovecha y aprende algo.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2015)

Recuerdos a su señor, MariaL, de mi parte:

Bertin Osborne Como un vagabundo - YouTube



MariaL. dijo:


> No te preocupes hijo, la vergüenza que has pasado tú por verte sin saber por donde salir y en lugar de no contestar, terminaste metiéndote con mi marido...


----------



## MariaL. (18 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Recuerdos a su señor, MariaL, de mi parte:
> 
> Bertin Osborne Como un vagabundo - YouTube



Un católico diciendo: no hagáis, no hagáis

Y luego haciendo.

Lo que no paro de repetir: Haz lo que digo y no lo que hago :XX::XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2015)

Qué apuesto estaba Bertin de aquella, ¿eh, Mary?



MariaL. dijo:


> Un católico diciendo: no hagáis, no hagáis
> 
> Y luego haciendo.
> 
> Lo que no paro de repetir: Haz lo que digo y no lo que hago :XX::XX:


----------



## MariaL. (18 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Qué apuesto estaba Bertin de aquella, ¿eh, Mary?



Qué va!!! Sean Connery, hasta envejeciendo es apuesto. ESte hombre será un cadáver y será un cadáver sexy...
Peter Ustinov, aunque no físicamente, encantador donde lo haya. Es de estos hombres con los que te casarías aunque sabes que nunca tuvo una relación que durara
Y ya a mi edad, pensando un yerno, que es lo de lo que se habla en este tercio de la vida, Cheyenne, quien tuviera una hija, para tener este yerno!!!!


----------



## Gorguera (18 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Nos obliga el capitalismo, ese que quiere mano de obra barata y economía de mercado... No te habías enterado de que estoy hablando? Por qué me hablabas de marxismo si no sabías que yo estoy hablando de marxismo?
> 
> Es al revés, no es el capitalismo y la economía de mercado quien causó la guerra en Siría? No es el llamamiento por la democracia occidental quien hizo levantar al pueblo sirio contra el dictador?



Pues muy bien, como el capitalismo busca mano de obra barata, reducir las condiciones de trabajo y salarios, acelerar el intercambio de materiales, personas y capital; entonces le echamos una mano luchando por destruir los principios de soberanía de un pueblo, la posibilidad de defender sus fronteras, su identidad étnica y cultural, y su natalidad; ¡así se lo ponemos más "difícil" aún a estas fuerzas del capitalismo! ¡Premio al genio del año!




MariaL. dijo:


> Será ridícula para ti, que estás forrado y mantener una Iglesia en un país (curas en hospitales, en el ejército, asignatura en el colegio, sueldos de monjas, curas y obispos, IBI que no pagan, etc), te parecerán cuatro perras, para quienes nos cuesta pagar impuestos y queremos que estos estén bien gestionados y trabajados pro profesionales es una pasta, la que se llevan los católicos (que se llevan más porque son más simplemente) y la que se llevan los musulmanes (que son otros mantenidos) y en menor grado, pero también me duele, la que se llevan otros cristianos, judíos, y a esto suma la que se llevan ongs, cine, sindicatos, etc. Al final, si sumas, es un porcentaje enorme de nuestros impuestos los que se lleva gente que no aporta más que cuentos



Tu discurso, aunque lo niegues y digas que no es así va en un claro sentido: No criticas la ridícula financiación de la Iglesia por mero rechazo a la costumbre de las subvenciones, sino por rechazo al cristianismo en sí como buen marxista. Alguien verdaderamente preocupado por el gasto estatal (más o menos liberal) haría refernencia al gasto también en otras religiones, y otras inutilidades absurdas (dinero a la oenegé de los transexuales de la cordillera de los andes), y lo metería todo en un mismo paquete. 

Aquí vienes a defender la financiación de la invasión a manos de la morisma, y frente a la lógica crítica de otorgar dinero a un invasor para que se crezca, tu únicamente recurres al "no pasaría si no diéramos a la Iglesia". ¿Pero qué cojones me estás contando? 

Nosotros no tenemos que dar ninguna ayuda al invasor, es muy simple. El dinero que se destina a la Iglesia o su fianciación se puede siempre debatir y comentar (a pesar de que el grueso de su fianciacíon viene en su mayoría de donaciones, del contribuyente que en la declaracion marca la x, y el derivado del mantenimiento de centros donde ademád de función religiosa, tiene función de caridad, artística y cultural, ni más ni menos). Pero lo que no se puede hacer de ningún modo es financiar nuestra propia invasíon y exterminio étnico, cultural y religioso de ningún modo.



MariaL. dijo:


> Por qué le debo yo ayuda a un católico por ser católico? Yo no le debo ninguna ayuda ni a un extraño ni a un católico, presentas ideas absurdas, ahora resulta que a los extraños no, pero a los católicos sí? :: A NINGUNO.



Ajá, tu dices que no tienes que dar ningún tipo de ayuda al culto católico, a pesar de que la mayor parte de la financiación es voluntaria por parte del contribuyente, por lo cual intuyo que defiendes una libertad total para controlar asuntos de interés públio en los que existan elementos que deben ser financiados correctamente.

Digo entonces, ¿estarías de acuerdo co npermitir referéndums que nos preguntasen si debemos seguir financiando a la Iglesia, pero a parte otro que nos diga si podemos instalar nidos de ametralladoras en las fronteras, reducir al 0 las paguitas a invasores y la pena de muere para los corruptos, ladrones y demás gentuza? Contesta, quiero saber si esta supuesta búsqueda de libertad para decidir el futuro de nuestros impuestos también se canalzia en el resto de intereses el pueblo respecto al funcionamiento del estado.



MariaL. dijo:


> Mira, tú no te das cuenta, pero lo que dices es sencillo: tengo miedo del extranjero, por tanto me encierro más en mi mismo, más dinero para mi religión, más dinero para mis costumbres, más para mi....
> 
> Pero no te das cuenta que no todos somos como tú, no tenemos miedo, nos parece absurdo encerrarnos en nosotros mismos, queremos vivir de otra forma, ni de la tuya ni de la que nos quieren vender los extranjeros...... Por tanto, TÚ PROVOCAS QUE NO PODAMOS ALIARNOS CONTIGO, QUIERES UN APOYO DE ALGUIEN A QUIEN EXPULSAS.
> 
> Y luego vienen los lloriqueos y el blanco y negro: Como no me apoya a mi, es que apoya al otro....



Yo quiero y busco la defensa de mi territorio. Tu te abres de patas y humedeces ante el invasor. Yo busco mi soberanía, tu la pérdida de esta. Yo estoy contra el mundialismo, tu a favor. Yo tengo instinto tribal, tu no. Mi prioridad es el resto de españoles, la tuya cualquier negrito machetero venido en patera hasta una costa de Cádiz. Yo quiero preservar mi identidad y modo de vida típico de los españoles, tu buscas su desaparicíon. Yo tengo bastante testosterona y carácter, tu eres un mar de estrógeno y mantras de la sexta regurgitados..



MariaL. dijo:


> . Yo te estoy diciendo, quieres asegurar tu forma de vivir? Pues no me pidas que mantenga las instituciones en que tú te basas para vivir. Cual es la ventaja de esto? Que al no apoyar a tus instituciones, al no mantenerlas, ganas en que tampoco se pueden apoyar las extranjeras. Ganamos ambos.
> 
> Tú dices: no quieres caldo, pues cuatro tazas. No quieres mantenidos, pues vas a mantener doble a los católicos. No quieres aguantar sus malos modos, pues ahora les hacemos únicos e irrepetibles, para que aún se hagan más insoportables. Esa es la solución y debes apoyarla.
> Es utópico, como voy apoyar a algo que me ofrece MAS DE LO QUE NO QUIERO.



[/QUOTE]

Mi forma de vida está relacionada con las costumbres, tradiciones, modos de vida y actividades de la aplastante mayoría de los españoles. OJO, ESPAÑOLES.

Ni hay que aguantar a ningún insorportable: el primer insoportale que cruce la frontera y venga a dar por saco, a molestar y a exigir, a su puto país y a tomer por culo.



MariaL. dijo:


> No acabas de entenderlo, pero tu propuesta es utópica pues nadie se puede aliar con aquello que ofrece más de lo que nadie quiere. Es como si tú no quieres que se den ayudas a los sindicatos pero quieres diversidad de sindicatos y yo te digo que para conseguir dicha diversidad, le des más ayuda a los sindicatos!!! Eso es lo estás pidiendo. Y por eso jamás avanzaréis y pasa lo que pasa....



No mujer, yo no quiero diversidad de morería. :XX:

Y los sindicatos que se los paguen los afiliados. ¿O en estos no criticamos los milloncejos que reciben del estado? :XX:




MariaL. dijo:


> No es endofobia (que por cierto tampoco está en el diccionario tú también usas palabras que no están en el diccionario y yo no choromiqueo porque las usas, las leo, uso la lógica y supongo a lo que te refieres) es consecución de mis objetivos, que olvidas continuamente que soy marxista.



Endofobia es una construcción perfectamente posible y entendible en sus partes, considerando el abuso de otro palabro que es utilizado hoy como palabra policía "xenofobia". 

_xenofobia.

(De xeno- y fobia).

1. f. Odio, repugnancia u hostilidad hacia los extranjeros._

Endobia sería exactametne lo contrario: Odio, repugnancia u hostilidad hacia la propia gente.



MariaL. dijo:


> Pues vale, la diversidad entonces según tú, surge en los momentos más bélicos, entonces.... :XX:



No malinterpretes. La diversidad no es que surja en períodos bélicos; sino que los conflictos que pueden derivar en guerras vienen producidos por obligar a convivir a dos comunidades muy diferentes con intereses opuestos. 

La multiculturalidad es una mera utopía que no tiene nada que ver con la naturaleza humana. 

No es otra cosa que la progresiva guerra silenciosa entre diversas culturas que buscan su supervivencia y que con el tiempo acabarán terminando con las otras. Las más fuertes exterminan o absorben a las otras tras superarlas en número o influencia.




MariaL. dijo:


> Siguen ganando los católicos, sólo en sueldos de curas, monjas, obispos, impuestos que no pagan, pagos en especie (curas por todos lados que cobran a más de su sueldo, clase de religión, etc)
> 
> Hay mucha gente que tiene edificios de valor histórico y recibe de ayuda, lo que la ley decide, todos igual. La Iglesia Católica, discute con el Estado de tú a tú, las ayudas, recibiendo además de las tres instituciones, estatal, autonómica y municipal. Esto es un privilegio, insostenible.



Ventaja y privilegio de ser la mayoría y ser la fe de la enorme mayoría de españoles, aunque esta estñe dando indicios de debilitarse ante otros tipos de fe "más tolerantes y modernos" :XX::XX:

Y como la naturaleza de las subvenciones de unos y otros es bastane diferente, para muestra un enlace: La financiaciÃ³n de la Iglesia - FinanciaciÃ³n de la Iglesia



MariaL. dijo:


> Pero donde los tradicionalistas tienen mucha fuerza y donde la religión oficial es defendida por cualquier ateo... por qué? Por sentido común, no molestan, no exigen, tienen lo que la gente quiere darles, reconocen que las cosas de todos pertenecen al Estado. Si mañana la Iglesia Sueca algo, lo consigue, aunque sea la expulsión de quienes tienen otras creencias, por qué? porque ateos y agnósticos la apoyan, como un valor propio, cosa que aquí no se puede hacer.



Los mismos ateos y agnósticos que no tienen problema en que una religión mucho más brutal, expaniva y peligrosa (al amenazar todos los dogmas típicos de la sociedad escandinava) vaya tomando cada vez más influencia y poder en esa sociedad, por lo pronto, por el poder demogrñafico que le otorga el aumento de la morería, que puede verse reflejado en estercoleros como Malmo. Paraísos de la democracia, la tolerancia, y el gobierno popular... Me meo :XX::XX:



MariaL. dijo:


> *Pero tú sabes perfectamente que no puedes dejar la influencia de los nativos, si no cortas la influencia de la Iglesia Católica. Un nativo no tiene influencia en España porque los católicos se han metido hasta en la sopa. No hay igualdad a la hora de transmitir los mensajes entre nativos. Por eso hace falta recudir la influencia católica para que los demás podamos ser escuchados Y TÚ LO QUE PLANTEAS ES LO CONTRARIO, DARLE A LOS CATÓLICOS AÚN MÁS INFLUENCIA.*



El catolicismo es la fe histórica, tradicional y mayoritaria de los nativos. Luego no es contradictorio con darle influencia a los nativos, ya que el catolicismo es la fe nativa típica. No así el islam, o el hinduísmo.

El catolicismo tiene cada vez menos influencia, mietras que las religiones de los invasores más . Yo propongo eliminar las influencias de los invasores.




MariaL. dijo:


> Pero es que estamos hablando de ellos, de los de este foro, de los de fuera de este foro, de Cáritas Tuy, del Papa, del Obispo de mi diócesis, etc.



¿Cáritas dices? Esos son amigos de la élite tercermundizadora, deberías tenerlos como aliados en la carrera hacia la favelización y proceso mundialista que llevará a occidente a su fin.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nes-detras-de-inmigracion-pruebas-insaid.html



MariaL. dijo:


> Miedo, miedo miedo, vendo miedo :XX::XX::XX:



No hablo de mieda. Hablo de conocimiento de la realidad. Las más endófobas suelen ser las primeras que agachen la cabeza ante el invasor y se tornan más sumisas. 

Los invasores han tenido la suerte de no tener fuerzas internas amariconándolos y corrompiéndolos de su naturaleza brutal. 

La fuerza para imponerse y la voluntad para soltar un guantazo a la mujer que no se ponga burka humedece bragas y provoca tambien un miedo... 

La historia nos dice que cuando uno se vuelve suave y bueno pierde el respeto. La mujer no puede respetar al poco viril y manso hombre occidental, tan preocupado de no romper uno de esos tabús modernos de la corrección política y la igualdazzz.

Y tu no tienes miedo, porque en el fondo lo que deseas es ser dominada y sometid por una fuerza masculina superior, aunque esta provenga de un ser marrón, con barba, bajo CI, bestia y con tendencias al fundamentalismo religioso.



MariaL. dijo:


> Dando siete tazas a quien no quiere caldo? Absurdo. Tú propuesta es inasumible, porque si no quiero algo no te voy a aceptar más de eso para solucionar otro problema. Es de estas cosas que no entiendes porque no entiendes, que incluso, los nativos somos diversos, crees que todos son como tú o como tu muñeco de paja, negando la diversidad real



Tu misma reconoces que tenemos ya algo de diversidad interna en los ESPAÑOLES, luego no nos hace falta traernos "diversidad"(eufemismo de invasores).



MariaL. dijo:


> Y si hay que acabar con ellas porque una parte de la población nativa no las quiere, pues se acaban
> En cambio tú propones reafirmaras para evitar que vengan las fiestas extranjeras y te quejas cuando se pide que se acaben con ellas.
> En lugar de ver, que acabar con ellas es también cortar lo que viene de fuera y es a la vez, fortalecer la nación, pues nación somos todos.



Yo las apoyo porque forman parte del cuerpo de tradiciones de mi nación, y es parte de mi identidad, que no está en venta. Otra cosa muy distinta es que algunas de estas costumbre pueda someterlas a crítica y buscar su reforma, sustitución o eiminación. Ejemplo, festejos donde se tortura animales de forma sádica como fuente de diversión.

Luego están los grupúsculos de desviados siervos de las elites mundialistas, tan llenos de odio y resentimiento con lo propio que están dispuestas a aceptar cualquier tipo de tradición bárbara o tercermundista, cuanto más brutal, absurda y ridícula sea posible, si esto sirve para debilitar la identidad de los nativos. Haciendole juego a la globalización, ea.





MariaL. dijo:


> Mi diagnóstico no fue erróneo, digas lo que digas



Aprende a expresarte y a escribir bien, y ya si eso te puedes salir de la cocina y hablamos de las cosas que has escuchado el otro día en el programa de Wyoming y que te han parecido tan guays .



MariaL. dijo:


> Yo sigo pensando que los cambios vienen desde fuera y estos forman la cultura, no voy a aceptarte esa valor de la cultura que tú aportas. La prueba la tienes en la historia, como la diversidad del planeta está unida a las condiciones específicas de cada zona. Es la economía quien modifica la cultura (tener muchos hijos es una forma de supervivencia económica para una familia sin estudios, por ejemplo) no es la cultura quien propicia los derrumbes



"tener muchos hijos es una forma de supervivencia"-Solo si hay una entidad o gobierno dispuesto a darte paguitas por traerte tus larvas a este mundo. 

Antes el gobierno daba pagas por hijos para favorecer la natalidad española y procurar nuestra supervivencia y una próxima generacíon de trabajadores. Ahora se traen cosas tan buenas como: hipersexualización y banalizacion de las relaciones, hedonismo, nihilismo, retraso de maternidad, aborto, fomento de homosexualidad, parafilias y demás desviaciones... Pero eso sí, damos apguitas para que Mohammed tenga hijos, mientras nosotros tenemos uno con suerte.

Las fuerzas son multidireccionales, pero siempre hay una fuerza interna que lleva a conservar los propios en la mayoría de casos. Solo cuando hay alguna conducta desviada que lleve a rechazar lo propio y aceptar lo extraño sin ningún debate previo se produce este traspaso de ideas tan fluido.



MariaL. dijo:


> Y me olvidé de los valores, sí que hay valores. Por ejemplo desde el momento en que el trabajo se pone como centro, el trabajo adquiere también una posición de valor. Desde el momento en que se busca una situación de una única clase social, la igualdad es un valor. Es que no hay nada, a lo que puedas negar unos valores implícitos, va en nuestra condición de humanos formar grupos de valores que van a ir acompañados de los demás criterios. Cualquier ideología, cualquier estudio, cualquier acto científico, cualquier religión, cualquier filosofía.... va a estar sesgada por unos valores y al mismo tiempo va a precisar de otros para su apoyo.



Una cosa es igualdad de responsabilidad, otra igualdad de derechos, igualdad de oportunidades... 

No acepto de ningún modo la perspectiva marxista tan extremadamente determinista y economicista, por cuanto tiene bastante de pseudociencia, no es falsable de ningún modo, y más conociendo que algunas predicciones en su día que hizo Marx no acertaron.

El hombre no es un simple número o potencialidad monetaria o de capital, el lleva implícito en su naturaleza el cambio a traves de muy diversos factores (culturales, linguísticos, biológicos religiosos, culturales, económicos, políticos, antropológicos) y el pretender establecer una jerarquía imaginaria y fantasiosa por cual los modos de producción condicionan toda la pirámide de fenómenos y variables del cambio es ridículo. Y esto hasta te lo reconocería Habermas de la escuela de Frankfurt, que si bien consideraba el modo de producción como un factor importante, rechazo el excesivo positivismo de Marx, tan implícito en su determinismo que esperaba encontrar causas y leyes elementales para el desarrollo histórico.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2015)

Siempre te quedará la posibilidad de Riqui Martin como yerno.

Yo como suegrabuela escogería una tipo a Nati Mistral, me llevaría mejor con ella que con la nieta, si la hubiera tenido.

PD1: Shon Coneri es un gañán al lado de Bertín, por favor.
PD2: Corcuera no se rinde y en el último mensaje te da una buena tunda, todo hay que reconocerlo.



MariaL. dijo:


> Qué va!!! Sean Connery, hasta envejeciendo es apuesto. ESte hombre será un cadáver y será un cadáver sexy...
> Peter Ustinov, aunque no físicamente, encantador donde lo haya. Es de estos hombres con los que te casarías aunque sabes que nunca tuvo una relación que durara
> Y ya a mi edad, pensando un yerno, que es lo de lo que se habla en este tercio de la vida, Cheyenne, quien tuviera una hija, para tener este yerno!!!!





---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 16:46 ----------

Más moral que el Alcoyano, :Aplauso: :XX:



Gorguera dijo:


> Pues muy bien, como el capitalismo busca mano de obra barata, reducir las condiciones de trabajo y salarios, acelerar el intercambio de materiales, personas y capital; entonces le echamos una mano luchando por destruir los principios de soberanía de un pueblo, la posibilidad de defender sus fronteras, su identidad étnica y cultural, y su natalidad; ¡así se lo ponemos más "difícil" aún a estas fuerzas del capitalismo! ¡Premio al genio del año!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi forma de vida está relacionada con las costumbres, tradiciones, modos de vida y actividades de la aplastante mayoría de los españoles. OJO, ESPAÑOLES.

Ni hay que aguantar a ningún insorportable: el primer insoportale que cruce la frontera y venga a dar por saco, a molestar y a exigir, a su puto país y a tomer por culo.



No mujer, yo no quiero diversidad de morería. :XX:

Y los sindicatos que se los paguen los afiliados. ¿O en estos no criticamos los milloncejos que reciben del estado? :XX:




Endofobia es una construcción perfectamente posible y entendible en sus partes, considerando el abuso de otro palabro que es utilizado hoy como palabra policía "xenofobia". 

_xenofobia.

(De xeno- y fobia).

1. f. Odio, repugnancia u hostilidad hacia los extranjeros._

Endobia sería exactametne lo contrario: Odio, repugnancia u hostilidad hacia la propia gente.



No malinterpretes. La diversidad no es que surja en períodos bélicos; sino que los conflictos que pueden derivar en guerras vienen producidos por obligar a convivir a dos comunidades muy diferentes con intereses opuestos. 

La multiculturalidad es una mera utopía que no tiene nada que ver con la naturaleza humana. 

No es otra cosa que la progresiva guerra silenciosa entre diversas culturas que buscan su supervivencia y que con el tiempo acabarán terminando con las otras. Las más fuertes exterminan o absorben a las otras tras superarlas en número o influencia.




Ventaja y privilegio de ser la mayoría y ser la fe de la enorme mayoría de españoles, aunque esta estñe dando indicios de debilitarse ante otros tipos de fe "más tolerantes y modernos" :XX::XX:

Y como la naturaleza de las subvenciones de unos y otros es bastane diferente, para muestra un enlace: La financiaciÃ³n de la Iglesia - FinanciaciÃ³n de la Iglesia



Los mismos ateos y agnósticos que no tienen problema en que una religión mucho más brutal, expaniva y peligrosa (al amenazar todos los dogmas típicos de la sociedad escandinava) vaya tomando cada vez más influencia y poder en esa sociedad, por lo pronto, por el poder demogrñafico que le otorga el aumento de la morería, que puede verse reflejado en estercoleros como Malmo. Paraísos de la democracia, la tolerancia, y el gobierno popular... Me meo :XX::XX:



El catolicismo es la fe histórica, tradicional y mayoritaria de los nativos. Luego no es contradictorio con darle influencia a los nativos, ya que el catolicismo es la fe nativa típica. No así el islam, o el hinduísmo.

El catolicismo tiene cada vez menos influencia, mietras que las religiones de los invasores más . Yo propongo eliminar las influencias de los invasores.




¿Cáritas dices? Esos son amigos de la élite tercermundizadora, deberías tenerlos como aliados en la carrera hacia la favelización y proceso mundialista que llevará a occidente a su fin.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nes-detras-de-inmigracion-pruebas-insaid.html



No hablo de mieda. Hablo de conocimiento de la realidad. Las más endófobas suelen ser las primeras que agachen la cabeza ante el invasor y se tornan más sumisas. 

Los invasores han tenido la suerte de no tener fuerzas internas amariconándolos y corrompiéndolos de su naturaleza brutal. 

La fuerza para imponerse y la voluntad para soltar un guantazo a la mujer que no se ponga burka humedece bragas y provoca tambien un miedo... 

La historia nos dice que cuando uno se vuelve suave y bueno pierde el respeto. La mujer no puede respetar al poco viril y manso hombre occidental, tan preocupado de no romper uno de esos tabús modernos de la corrección política y la igualdazzz.

Y tu no tienes miedo, porque en el fondo lo que deseas es ser dominada y sometid por una fuerza masculina superior, aunque esta provenga de un ser marrón, con barba, bajo CI, bestia y con tendencias al fundamentalismo religioso.



Tu misma reconoces que tenemos ya algo de diversidad interna en los ESPAÑOLES, luego no nos hace falta traernos "diversidad"(eufemismo de invasores).



Yo las apoyo porque forman parte del cuerpo de tradiciones de mi nación, y es parte de mi identidad, que no está en venta. Otra cosa muy distinta es que algunas de estas costumbre pueda someterlas a crítica y buscar su reforma, sustitución o eiminación. Ejemplo, festejos donde se tortura animales de forma sádica como fuente de diversión.

Luego están los grupúsculos de desviados siervos de las elites mundialistas, tan llenos de odio y resentimiento con lo propio que están dispuestas a aceptar cualquier tipo de tradición bárbara o tercermundista, cuanto más brutal, absurda y ridícula sea posible, si esto sirve para debilitar la identidad de los nativos. Haciendole juego a la globalización, ea.





Aprende a expresarte y a escribir bien, y ya si eso te puedes salir de la cocina y hablamos de las cosas que has escuchado el otro día en el programa de Wyoming y que te han parecido tan guays .



"tener muchos hijos es una forma de supervivencia"-Solo si hay una entidad o gobierno dispuesto a darte paguitas por traerte tus larvas a este mundo. 

Antes el gobierno daba pagas por hijos para favorecer la natalidad española y procurar nuestra supervivencia y una próxima generacíon de trabajadores. Ahora se traen cosas tan buenas como: hipersexualización y banalizacion de las relaciones, hedonismo, nihilismo, retraso de maternidad, aborto, fomento de homosexualidad, parafilias y demás desviaciones... Pero eso sí, damos apguitas para que Mohammed tenga hijos, mientras nosotros tenemos uno con suerte.

Las fuerzas son multidireccionales, pero siempre hay una fuerza interna que lleva a conservar los propios en la mayoría de casos. Solo cuando hay alguna conducta desviada que lleve a rechazar lo propio y aceptar lo extraño sin ningún debate previo se produce este traspaso de ideas tan fluido.



Una cosa es igualdad de responsabilidad, otra igualdad de derechos, igualdad de oportunidades... 

No acepto de ningún modo la perspectiva marxista tan extremadamente determinista y economicista, por cuanto tiene bastante de pseudociencia, no es falsable de ningún modo, y más conociendo que algunas predicciones en su día que hizo Marx no acertaron.

El hombre no es un simple número o potencialidad monetaria o de capital, el lleva implícito en su naturaleza el cambio a traves de muy diversos factores (culturales, linguísticos, biológicos religiosos, culturales, económicos, políticos, antropológicos) y el pretender establecer una jerarquía imaginaria y fantasiosa por cual los modos de producción condicionan toda la pirámide de fenómenos y variables del cambio es ridículo. Y esto hasta te lo reconocería Habermas de la escuela de Frankfurt, que si bien consideraba el modo de producción como un factor importante, rechazo el excesivo positivismo de Marx, tan implícito en su determinismo que esperaba encontrar causas y leyes elementales para el desarrollo histórico.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MariaL. (18 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Pues muy bien, como el capitalismo busca mano de obra barata, reducir las condiciones de trabajo y salarios, acelerar el intercambio de materiales, personas y capital; entonces le echamos una mano luchando por destruir los principios de soberanía de un pueblo, la posibilidad de defender sus fronteras, su identidad étnica y cultural, y su natalidad; ¡así se lo ponemos más "difícil" aún a estas fuerzas del capitalismo! ¡Premio al genio del año!



Se pueden hacer muchas cosas, lo que no se puede pedir a la gente es que haga una gilipollez como es la que tú propones para proteger la soberanía, para defender las fronteras, para defender sus valores culturales propios..... darle más poder y sostener con fuerza a aquellos que nada aportan, salen más caros, niegan la profesionalidad de la sociedad, quieren cortar libertades (mira que en el siglo XXI aún estamos discutiendo del aborto), niegan el avance científico (por ejemplo la postura contra el uso de células madres en Europa viene por la fuerte oposición de estos) etc, es decir, los católicos

No te das cuenta, pero estás diciendo lo más insensato del mundo. No proteges nada con doble ración de catolicismo, al revés, te auto provocas un retraso que asusta sólo pensarlo.



> Tu discurso, aunque lo niegues y digas que no es así va en un claro sentido: No criticas la ridícula financiación de la Iglesia por mero rechazo a la costumbre de las subvenciones, sino por rechazo al cristianismo en sí como buen marxista. Alguien verdaderamente preocupado por el gasto estatal (más o menos liberal) haría refernencia al gasto también en otras religiones, y otras inutilidades absurdas (dinero a la oenegé de los transexuales de la cordillera de los andes), y lo metería todo en un mismo paquete.
> 
> Aquí vienes a defender la financiación de la invasión a manos de la morisma, y frente a la lógica crítica de otorgar dinero a un invasor para que se crezca, tu únicamente recurres al "no pasaría si no diéramos a la Iglesia". ¿Pero qué cojones me estás contando?
> 
> ...



No sabes leer? ya puse que ninguna religión, ya nombre a las ongs, a los sindicatos, al cine... ya dejé claro que estoy contra las subvenciones todas. Pero no vas a conseguir tal cosa, mientras la religión católica tenga fuerza y estos tienen una mentalidad de mantenidos que asusta.
También es mentira que el grueso de la financiación viene de donaciones, el irpf es obligatorio, es dinero del Estado, la prueba es que tienes tres opciones, la das a la Iglesia, la das a las ongs o la das al Estado, no hay la opción de: me la guardo en el bolsillo.

No rechazo el cristianismo, es absurdo rechazar religiones, las religiones han tenido su razón de ser y han sido importantísimas en nuestra supervivencia. Si no nos hacen falta desaparecerán por si mismas, como todo instrumento útil que se vuelve inútil, como el género y todas estas cosas. Y si vuelven a hacer falta, volveremos a inventarlas. Yo no rechazo ninguna religión por ser religión, si queda gente que la precisa, que le da paz, seguridad, confianza, le salva del estrés, le provoca lo que sea, que precisa, me parece genial que sigan existiendo. Desaparecerán cuando dejen de ser útiles hasta al último humano. No me molestan las religiones, me molestan los actos de los religiosos



> Digo entonces, ¿estarías de acuerdo co npermitir referéndums que nos preguntasen si debemos seguir financiando a la Iglesia, pero a parte otro que nos diga si podemos instalar nidos de ametralladoras en las fronteras, reducir al 0 las paguitas a invasores y la pena de muere para los corruptos, ladrones y demás gentuza? Contesta, quiero saber si esta supuesta búsqueda de libertad para decidir el futuro de nuestros impuestos también se canalzia en el resto de intereses el pueblo respecto al funcionamiento del estado.



No estoy de acuerdo en decidir por referéndum que hacer con la financiación de la Iglesia. Estoy de acuerdo -sin ser mi solución ideal- en decidir por referéndum, normas estrictas de que es financiable y que no.
Lo mismo normas estrictas votadas sobre como defender las fronteras, incluyendo ejército profesional o ciudadano, si el ejército puede salir o no de nuestras fronteras, etc. Todo el paquete junto.
Y también podría aceptar votar, si el Estado puede matar o no. No si puede matar a este sí y a aquel no. Es decir, un Estado puede matar? Y si puede, entonces establecer los límites.

Esto sería lo que hay que preguntar, no tus interesadas preguntas, porque un pueblo serio, no preguntan las chorradas que cada individuo quiere preguntar, preguntaría como nos organizamos, dentro de todo eso, estarían las preguntas de todos, pero serias y formales, no los caprichitos de yo no quiero financiar esto y sí aquello o yo quiero ejército profesional pero no quiero..... Toda opción que tomas en la vida, tiene consecuencias, no puedes preguntar actos puntuales, porque eliminas el aceptamiento de las consecuencias. Tienes que preguntar por toda la ordenación.

De todas formas, yo no soy muy de referéndum, las sociedades se basan en la confianza principalmente. Una sociedad que aprueba algo por 1 voto más, es una sociedad que tiene un problema. Es el consenso y la negociación quien da esa confianza, no gana nadie, no se hace lo que quiere la mayoría, si no que se negocia una solución alternativa que puedan aceptar una mayoría importante. Una sociedad que funciona no es la de la dictadura de la mayoría, si no la que toma decisiones en todos ceden de forma que las minorías están representadas. Por eso hoy esta sociedad no está funcionando.

Por eso lo que tú pretendes es absurdo como solución. Potenciar el catolicismo, es provocar una mayoría aún más fuerte que oprima aún más a muchas minorías, tan españolas como la católica. Provocas una dictadura de la mayoría más fuerte aún que la que hoy vivimos.

A ver si así te queda claro: Hoy día, en pleno siglo XXI, estar defendiendo mi derecho a abortar, aunque ya haya pasado la menopausia, frente argumentos tan retrógrados, como los que hay hoy sobre la mesa, y que alguien me diga que la solución pasa por encima tener que apoyar eso dando más poder a esa gente, que luego querrá poner en entredicho el derecho a divorciarme, y ese sí que aún estoy a tiempo a ejercer ABURRE, COMO MÍNIMO




> Yo quiero y busco la defensa de mi territorio. Tu te abres de patas y humedeces ante el invasor. Yo busco mi soberanía, tu la pérdida de esta. Yo estoy contra el mundialismo, tu a favor. Yo tengo instinto tribal, tu no. Mi prioridad es el resto de españoles, la tuya cualquier negrito machetero venido en patera hasta una costa de Cádiz. Yo quiero preservar mi identidad y modo de vida típico de los españoles, tu buscas su desaparicíon. Yo tengo bastante testosterona y carácter, tu eres un mar de estrógeno y mantras de la sexta regurgitados..
> Mi forma de vida está relacionada con las costumbres, tradiciones, modos de vida y actividades de la aplastante mayoría de los españoles. OJO, ESPAÑOLES.
> Ni hay que aguantar a ningún insorportable: el primer insoportale que cruce la frontera y venga a dar por saco, a molestar y a exigir, a su puto país y a tomer por culo.



Pero soy tan española como tú y tampoco quiero aguantar insoportables y tú me dices que para que tú no aguantes a los insoportables que no quieres aguantar, yo tengo que aguantar ración doble de insoportables de los que yo no quiero aguantar :XX::XX::XX:

Tú me dices :no aguanto a los moros.
Solución: doble ración de católicos.

Y te extraña que me resbale todo lo que cuentas y tus problemas y tus rollos?




> No mujer, yo no quiero diversidad de morería. :XX:
> Y los sindicatos que se los paguen los afiliados. ¿O en estos no criticamos los milloncejos que reciben del estado? :XX:



Yo ya he incluído a los sindicatos en otro mensaje ya para evitar estas paridas de por qué los sindicatos no, porque el cine, no, porque... ya te dije todos y te nombre especialmente al cine y los sindicatos porque son los dos primeros que siempre traéis.



> Endofobia es una construcción perfectamente posible y entendible en sus partes, considerando el abuso de otro palabro que es utilizado hoy como palabra policía "xenofobia".



Y choromica también



> No malinterpretes. La diversidad no es que surja en períodos bélicos; sino que los conflictos que pueden derivar en guerras vienen producidos por obligar a convivir a dos comunidades muy diferentes con intereses opuestos.
> 
> La multiculturalidad es una mera utopía que no tiene nada que ver con la naturaleza humana.
> 
> No es otra cosa que la progresiva guerra silenciosa entre diversas culturas que buscan su supervivencia y que con el tiempo acabarán terminando con las otras. Las más fuertes exterminan o absorben a las otras tras superarlas en número o influencia.



Pero cuando surge? no en momentos de paz, ahora no en momentos de guerra..... nunca? la realidad te quita la razón.
Cierto, las culturas son invenciones que siempre están en movimiento, adaptándose a las circunstancias y cuando se encuentran se mezclan, dejando unas huellas en otras. Nuestra cultura es un conjunto de culturas que se han juntado influidas por otras muchas que han estado en contacto. Y seguirá variando y cambiando. No es la misma que la del siglos XV, ni la lengua que hablamos hoy tampoco es la misma que la de entonces.

La multiculturalidad, es un periodo de tiempo, que ocurre hasta que las culturas se integran dando lugar a una nueva. Las culturas son procesos, no fotos fijas.



> Ventaja y privilegio de ser la mayoría y ser la fe de la enorme mayoría de españoles, aunque esta estñe dando indicios de debilitarse ante otros tipos de fe "más tolerantes y modernos" :XX::XX:
> 
> Y como la naturaleza de las subvenciones de unos y otros es bastane diferente, para muestra un enlace: La financiaciÃ³n de la Iglesia - FinanciaciÃ³n de la Iglesia
> 
> ...



No, diversidad es mucho más que eso, diversidad es mi forma de vivir respecto a la forma de vivir del Obispo de Tuy. Yo formo parte de la diversidad y soy tan española como él. Pero tú como él, basas todo el tema, en mayorías y minorías y he ahí el problema.

*El se cree con derechos por representar a la mayoría y tiene miedo, como tú, a cuando la mayoría sea otro. Y entonces en lugar de decir: si medir por mayorías es un problema para nosotros en el futuro, seamos listos y usemos otra medida donde la diversidad actual de los españoles, esté representada.
En lugar de eso, queréis ambos ahondar en lo que os trae los problemas, queréis medir más por mayorías y minorías. No son los demás los que cavan vuestras tumbas, sois vosotros mismos, al defender vuestros derechos de una forma que en breve, serán perjudiciales para vosotros. *




> Yo las apoyo porque forman parte del cuerpo de tradiciones de mi nación, y es parte de mi identidad, que no está en venta. Otra cosa muy distinta es que algunas de estas costumbre pueda someterlas a crítica y buscar su reforma, sustitución o eiminación. Ejemplo, festejos donde se tortura animales de forma sádica como fuente de diversión.
> 
> Luego están los grupúsculos de desviados siervos de las elites mundialistas, tan llenos de odio y resentimiento con lo propio que están dispuestas a aceptar cualquier tipo de tradición bárbara o tercermundista, cuanto más brutal, absurda y ridícula sea posible, si esto sirve para debilitar la identidad de los nativos. Haciendole juego a la globalización, ea.



Pero cual es la realidad?, que en este país no se puede discutir siquiera el Toro de la Vega, esa es la realidad, todo es inamovible, en la práctica. Y eso no lo quieres ver y no entiendes que pedir en un lugar donde nada se mueve y donde lo poco que has conseguido mover, por ejemplo abortar, está en peligro cada dos por tres, que podemos volver atrás, que sigues aún teniendo que defender lo que ya está superasumido, más tradicionalismo, por mucho que digas todo es discutible, es como cuando el PSOE, venía con lemas de cambio y al final siempre se hacía todo igual.... crees que cada vez lo creerá más gente o cada vez más gente entiende la trampa que pretendes hacer?



> Aprende a expresarte y a escribir bien, y ya si eso te puedes salir de la cocina y hablamos de las cosas que has escuchado el otro día en el programa de Wyoming y que te han parecido tan guays .
> "tener muchos hijos es una forma de supervivencia"-Solo si hay una entidad o gobierno dispuesto a darte paguitas por traerte tus larvas a este mundo.



No, incluso sin pagas.
Para una persona con pocos posibles economicamente, tener hijos es barato, puesto que no gastan en ellos, pero los ponen a trabajar a los 16 y se encuentran que con 6 hijos, 3 varones, entran en casa 4 sueldos. 4.000 euros. Si casas bien las niñas, tienes una seguridad importante, por los lazos familiares que causas.

La gente que tiene posibilidades económicas, hace lo contrario, junta todos sus recursos en uno o dos hijos y además les dedica tiempo, por eso mucha gente se decanta por 1. Los mantiene hasta los 23 años (en mi caso) hasta es posible que a esta edad no acabe siendo independiente del todo y por tanto se juega todo a una carta. Por qué? porque no precisa de los hijos para vivir bien, para que les cuiden cuando sean mayores, para todo lo que los va a usar la familia que tuvo muchos.



> Antes el gobierno daba pagas por hijos para favorecer la natalidad española y procurar nuestra supervivencia y una próxima generacíon de trabajadores. Ahora se traen cosas tan buenas como: hipersexualización y banalizacion de las relaciones, hedonismo, nihilismo, retraso de maternidad, aborto, fomento de homosexualidad, parafilias y demás desviaciones... Pero eso sí, damos apguitas para que Mohammed tenga hijos, mientras nosotros tenemos uno con suerte.
> Las fuerzas son multidireccionales, pero siempre hay una fuerza interna que lleva a conservar los propios en la mayoría de casos. Solo cuando hay alguna conducta desviada que lleve a rechazar lo propio y aceptar lo extraño sin ningún debate previo se produce este traspaso de ideas tan fluido.



Cuando? Yo no recuerdo eso..... A mi nunca me pagaron por el niño nada, que yo sepa..... Si pagaron algo debió ser tan mierda, que ni me enteré y no lo pedí.....
Y yo más bien recuerdo todo lo contrario, la gente con horarios imposibles para tener niños, falta de guarderías, etc.



> Una cosa es igualdad de responsabilidad, otra igualdad de derechos, igualdad de oportunidades...
> 
> No acepto de ningún modo la perspectiva marxista tan extremadamente determinista y economicista, por cuanto tiene bastante de pseudociencia, no es falsable de ningún modo, y más conociendo que algunas predicciones en su día que hizo Marx no acertaron.



Si obligas a la ciencia hoy a ser falsable, la mitad de las aportaciones de los últimos años no existirían ::
El marxismo no es determinista, pero está claro que la vida es un cálculo de probabilidades y no serás libre hasta que aprendas a calcularlas.
Marx no es dios, se un ser humano, se equivocó en montones de cosas, conoces algún humano perfecto aparte de Jesús?



> El hombre no es un simple número o potencialidad monetaria o de capital, el lleva implícito en su naturaleza el cambio a traves de muy diversos factores (culturales, linguísticos, biológicos religiosos, culturales, económicos, políticos, antropológicos) y el pretender establecer una jerarquía imaginaria y fantasiosa por cual los modos de producción condicionan toda la pirámide de fenómenos y variables del cambio es ridículo. Y esto hasta te lo reconocería Habermas de la escuela de Frankfurt, que si bien consideraba el modo de producción como un factor importante, rechazo el excesivo positivismo de Marx, tan implícito en su determinismo que esperaba encontrar causas y leyes elementales para el desarrollo histórico.



Posiblemente hasta hay una relación económica en las tribus que aún quedan con lo que cazan. Por qué se van más lejos a cazar un determinado animal, cuando pasan por delante de otros muchos cazables y ricos? Pues se han encontrado relaciones matemáticas entre la energía gastada en la caza, con la energía que aporta cada pieza que explicaría el por qué los humanos hemos comido tal o cual animal y no otro...... cuando encima hemos gastado más energía en conseguirlo que los otros que estaban fáciles de coger.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 17:47 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Siempre te quedará la posibilidad de Riqui Martin como yerno.
> 
> Yo como suegrabuela escogería una tipo a Nati Mistral, me llevaría mejor con ella que con la nieta, si la hubiera tenido.
> 
> ...



Tenemos distintas edades y se nota en los gustos.
Tú haces como los políticos tras los debates, siempre ganará el tuyo :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2015)

Diga la verdad, MariaL, a usted quien le gusta es el DaGrappla... 



MariaL. dijo:


> Tenemos distintas edades y se nota en los gustos.
> Tú haces como los políticos tras los debates, siempre ganará el tuyo :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (18 Sep 2015)

Tú callao y no líes como la otra malaputa (ya resolví la intriga de por qué no recibo muestras de cariño por parte de Ariadna, pone en su perfil que sa marchao) y si quieres algo con tu comadre de Cantábrico se lo dices a ella directamente


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2015)

Carallo, lo que me faltaba por ver, un judío mandándole callar a un hidalgo montañés, ¿cuál será la próxima? Hace poco más de dos siglos me habría visto obligado a rematarte, después de llamarte cochino como Chávez a Capriles. Agradece los tiempos modernos y que haya dos teclados de por medio... :no:

¿Del Cantábrico la Mery? Es gallega -seguramente de escasa estatura como la mayoría de sus paisanas- y guerrillera. Si quisiera algo con una señora mayor y de valía me iría a por la Nati Mistral, eso sí que es una señora que sabe darle valor a un hombre.

Esti pelleju, por lo mareante, pega más contigo, se ve que le gustas y además su señor es moerno y consentior. Vale tudo a la jacheja.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Tú callao y no líes como la otra malaputa (ya resolví la intriga de por qué no recibo muestras de cariño por parte de Ariadna, pone en su perfil que sa marchao) y si quieres algo con tu comadre de Cantábrico se lo dices a ella directamente


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (18 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Carallo, lo que me faltaba por ver, un judío mandándole callar a un hidalgo montañés, ¿cuál será la próxima? Hace poco más de dos siglos me habría visto obligado a rematarte, después de llamarte cochino como Chávez a Capriles. Agradece los tiempos modernos y que haya dos teclados de por medio... :no:



Lo agradezco por ti. Amás, quien te dice a ti que no tengo yo antepasaos hidalgos, y más que eso, también. Eh, listo 



Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Del Cantábrico la Mery? Es gallega -seguramente de escasa estatura como la mayoría de sus paisanas- y guerrillera. Si quisiera algo con una señora mayor y de valía me iría a por la Nati Mistral, eso sí que es una señora que sabe darle valor a un hombre.



Menudo marujón, y esa quien es...¿no puede ser de Lugo la señora o que?



Bernaldo dijo:


> Esti pelleju, por lo mareante, pega más contigo, se ve que le gustas y además su señor es moerno y consentior. Vale tudo a la jacheja.



Sí sí, en este subforo de "política" curiosamente siempre gusto a quien le cae mal al adversario :XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2015)

Vah, hidalgo y judío a un tiempo no es posible, DaGra. 

Sí que soy algo marujo, la verdad, pero esta señora es muy poco probable que sea de Lugo (al menos no nacida allí). Esa clase de especímentes, en Galicia, hay que buscarlos en Pontevedra o Coruña.

Pero no me desvíes, esa señora y tu persona tienen un nosequé en común. Analízala bien, que no creo me equivoque.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Lo agradezco por ti. Amás, quien te dice a ti que no tengo yo antepasaos hidalgos, y más que eso, también. Eh, listo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (18 Sep 2015)

Los periódicos israelíes intentando vender el rollo de los refugiaos igual que los nuestros mientras los comentaristas se cagan en su puta madre y dicen que estamos tarados por aceptarlos




Bernaldo dijo:


> Vah, hidalgo y judío a un tiempo no es posible, DaGra.



Vaya si se puede. Se puede ser hasta Almirante de Castilla e hijo de judía. Al mismo tiempo. La historia de España no es la del siglo XV, fue la gran peste la que lo cambió todo.

Más de un arribista, gente como Mario Conde, me pagaría por tener mi apellido paterno 



Bernaldo dijo:


> Sí que soy algo marujo, la verdad, pero esta señora es muy poco probable que sea de Lugo (al menos no nacida allí). Esa clase de especímentes, en Galicia, hay que buscarlos en Pontevedra o Coruña.



¿¿??



Bernaldo dijo:


> Pero no me desvíes, esa señora y tu persona tienen un nosequé en común. Analízala bien, que no creo me equivoque.



Que no que no, que lo que pasa es que yo gusto a tol mundo con buen criterio.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Sep 2015)

Esta es mi Nati, ¿pero qué es esto?:

Nati Mistral insulta a Pablo Iglesias:Tu crees que ESO puede ser presidente de una naciÃ³n - YouTube

---------- Post added 18-sep-2015 at 22:27 ----------

No, se puede ser rey de Aragón o grande de España y venir de judíos pero... jamás ser hidalgo, que es algo muy serio.


Y ahí va otra de mi Nati:

Nati Mistral: "Las feministas os estÃ¡n amariconando" - YouTube



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los periódicos israelíes intentando vender el rollo de los refugiaos igual que los nuestros mientras los comentaristas se cagan en su puta madre y dicen que estamos tarados por aceptarlos
> 
> 
> Vaya si se puede. Se puede ser hasta Almirante de Castilla e hijo de judía. Al mismo tiempo. La historia de España no es la del siglo XV, fue la gran peste la que lo cambió todo.
> ...


----------



## MariaL. (19 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Diga la verdad, MariaL, a usted quien le gusta es el DaGrappla...



A mi me gusta Adriadna, me encanta como monta su papel, antes de llegar al exceso, eso debería aprender a controlarlo, ese puntito en que se le escapa de las manos. Lo divertido de este subforo de política es que sois muchos con perfiles falsos. La mayoría bastante pobres, como el tuyo, poco trabajado, pero el de Adriadna está muy trabajado, se le nota que ha pasado tiempo corrigiéndose.
Y suelo admirar los trabajos bien hechos. Soy de las personas que prefiero a mi lado alguien trabajador y de calidad, por muy distinto que sea de mi, que alguien con el que comparta mucho pero poco trabajador y de poca calidad.

Y Sean Connery para otras cosas.

Pero ojo, a mi alrededor tengo gente que juega mejor que Adriadna... me quedo con ella porque estáis pesaditos queriendo saber a quien prefiero de vuestro grupo, no significa que fuera de aquí me guste alguno de vosotros


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Sep 2015)

No sé qué problema tienes en admitir que te parece interesante DaGry, MareaL. Hay características que trascienden cuestiones de edad. Y ya que nos has contado que tú y tu consen formáis una pareja liberá de esas a la francesa, ¿pos qué problema tienes, seño?

Sí, tengo un ramalazo marujón ... y estoy intrigau. ienso:
(tengo otro motivo pero si eso te lo cuento después, Mery)

PD: se me olvidaba... ¿y a quién no le gusta Ariadna?



MariaL. dijo:


> A mi me gusta Adriadna, me encanta como monta su papel, antes de llegar al exceso, eso debería aprender a controlarlo, ese puntito en que se le escapa de las manos. Lo divertido de este subforo de política es que sois muchos con perfiles falsos. La mayoría bastante pobres, como el tuyo, poco trabajado, pero el de Adriadna está muy trabajado, se le nota que ha pasado tiempo corrigiéndose.
> Y suelo admirar los trabajos bien hechos. Soy de las personas que prefiero a mi lado alguien trabajador y de calidad, por muy distinto que sea de mi, que alguien con el que comparta mucho pero poco trabajador y de poca calidad.
> 
> Y Sean Connery para otras cosas.
> ...


----------



## MariaL. (19 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No sé qué problema tienes en admitir que te parece interesante DaGry, MareaL. Hay características que trascienden cuestiones de edad. Y ya que nos has contado que tú y tu consen formáis una pareja liberá de esas a la francesa, ¿pos qué problema tienes, seño?
> 
> Sí, tengo un ramalazo marujón ... y estoy intrigau. ienso:
> (tengo otro motivo pero si eso te lo cuento después, Mery)
> ...



Dios mío, Bernaldo saliendo del armario :8:
Cuando una persona se hace pesada con una broma, del tipo adolescente, te gusta fulano, te gusta fulano....... supongo que sabes que significa
Menuda salida del armario que acabas de tener:ouch:


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Sep 2015)

Lo que estoy es muy decepcionado con no gustarte a tí, Mery.

Dime dónde me ves la debilidad. Prometo escucharte atentamente y aprender, se te ve una persona sabia.



MariaL. dijo:


> Dios mío, Bernaldo saliendo del armario :8:
> Cuando una persona se hace pesada con una broma, del tipo adolescente, te gusta fulano, te gusta fulano....... supongo que sabes que significa
> Menuda salida del armario que acabas de tener:ouch:


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (19 Sep 2015)

Madre, para todo lo que ha dado este hilo, qué de páginas nuevas...

Verto, BGA, Bernaldo... _jrandes_, en su línea, tratando de escalar la inexpugnabilidad de la estupidez. Da Grappla empeñado en demostrarnos que domina los Principios de la Propaganda de Goebbels (no se ha dejado ni uno), estrategia con la que trata, burdamente, de solapar el baño argumental que ha recibido y ante el que solo contrapone sus recurrentes tretas y gilipolleces, _as usual_. Gorguera; brillante y paciente, aunque, como es habitual, solo comparto el 80% de sus planteamientos, existe un 20% que me distancia irremediablemente de él. Delaney20 bien, algo distinto (aunque apuntalando el discurso de Da Grappla, a eso ha acudido a hilo). MariaL en su papel de reinona; _doña MariaL I de Burbuja_... Inasequible al desaliento y todavía buscando la cordura a sus cincuenta y tantos, ausencia que padecemos todos...



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Tú callao y no líes como la otra malaputa (ya resolví la intriga de por qué no recibo muestras de cariño por parte de Ariadna, pone en su perfil que sa marchao) y si quieres algo con tu comadre de Cantábrico se lo dices a ella directamente



¿Estás tonto? Dime, exactamente, ¿en qué parte de mi perfil decía que me marché? No puse nada distinto a lo que he puesto en multitud de ocasiones (manías y cosas mías, personales), pero sí, me estoy quitando...

Nota; qué ilu que me eches de menos, oye... 



MariaL. dijo:


> A mi me gusta Adriadna, me encanta como monta su papel, antes de llegar al exceso, eso debería aprender a controlarlo, ese puntito en que se le escapa de las manos. Lo divertido de este subforo de política es que sois muchos con perfiles falsos. La mayoría bastante pobres, como el tuyo, poco trabajado, pero el de Adriadna está muy trabajado, se le nota que ha pasado tiempo corrigiéndose.
> Y suelo admirar los trabajos bien hechos. Soy de las personas que prefiero a mi lado alguien trabajador y de calidad, por muy distinto que sea de mi, que alguien con el que comparta mucho pero poco trabajador y de poca calidad.
> 
> Pero ojo, a mi alrededor tengo gente que juega mejor que Adriadna... me quedo con ella porque estáis pesaditos queriendo saber a quien prefiero de vuestro grupo, no significa que fuera de aquí me guste alguno de vosotros



Hola, supongo que debo interpretarlo como un halago, no sé qué decir, señora, sonrojada me hallo y eso.

Respecto a mi papel; no es tal, o mejor dicho, solo lo es en las formas/estilo/actitud y en los diferentes registros que domino y desarrollo en este espacio, dependiendo de qué asunto trate y con qué usuarios lidie...

Resumido: _el mundo de Alicia_. En él, habitándolo, las reglas por las que me rijo en mi realidad son, si no abolidas, sí elásticas. Ejemplo; en esa realidad no disfruto del placer que me da llamar estúpido a un estúpido, comportarme como una chiquilla, etc. La realidad -al menos la mía- me exige -y me exijo a mí misma- unas formas muy distintas a las que uso en este Foro (corrección, discreción, educación, mesura,...), y ni siquiera poseo una única realidad, un entorno homogéneo (vamos, que existen variantes dependiendo de qué entorno habite).

El fondo permanece inmutable, así soy y así´pienso (con algunos matices que no alteran lo esencial de mis planteamientos), de esto pueden dar fe quienes me conocen. Aunque vivo en el S.XXI y no soy inmune a las modas, errores, contradicciones y tentaciones inherentes a etos vertiginosos y confusos tiempos que me ha tocado vivir.

Para todo lo demás: observo, sonrío, elijo, aguijoneo -me recreo en ello-, disfruto con las reacciones, trolleo, finjo, (mis enojos son de mentirijilla). Me muestro esquiva, burlona, arisca, insolente, elegante o cercana en mi respuesta, dependiendo de qué me interese, más me divierta y crea conveniente. Me parto con el absurdo de la incomunicación imperante, con los risibles que me resultan los todólogos, con la soberbia de los necios, etc. En definitiva, ofrezco una visión caleidoscópica, disfruto de este ecosistema, de interactuar con la fauna que por él pulula (bichos extraños al menos para mí). Todo esto intercalado con discusiones más o menos, ummmm, llamémosles serias. Así que sí, existe su parte teatral (concretamente del Absurdo).

También me resulta un placer, enorme, compartir espacio y Causa con mis hermanos católicos (ésta es mi mayor motivación en este Foro). Levantar junto a ellos la bandera de Cristo y defenderla -juntos, en comunión-, contra todo y contra todos si es necesario. Nos digan lo que nos digan, nos llamen lo que nos llamen, de Él jamas nos avergonzaremos ¡Viva Cristo Rey!

Buen día a todos.


Edito; errata.


----------



## MariaL. (19 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo que estoy es muy decepcionado con no gustarte a tí, Mery.
> 
> Dime dónde me ves la debilidad. Prometo escucharte atentamente y aprender, se te ve una persona sabia.



El papel de montañero ni el de hidalgo que intentas a veces te pega ni con cola, ni por como escribes, ni por personalidad que manifiestas, ni por el trabajo que dejas caer que haces ni por el hecho de que seas emigrante y encina e Alemania......

Sabes quien me gusta y mucho, no es una novedad ya lo he afirmado en más de un hilo, Abu-Yanus, me parece que se escribe así. Admiro su forma de explicarse, su tranquilidad, su humor sutilisimo, hasta cuando enfada, parece muy agradable, disfruto leyéndolo hasta cuando defiende cosas equivocadisimas con argumentos que no me parecen interesantes. Si tuviera otro hijo me pedía adoptar un clon de Abu

Es tan bueno, qué, que yo sepa hemos caído dos foreros minimo en buscar su nick, para saber a quien homenajeaba con. él y la verdad es que es buenisimo la forma en que en cierto modo, podríamos decir que toma el pelo con el nick, un gran ingenio

---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 13:07 ----------




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Hola, supongo que debo interpretarlo como un halago, no sé qué decir, señora, sonrojada me hallo y eso.
> 
> Respecto a mi papel; no es tal, o mejor dicho, solo lo es en las formas/estilo/actitud y en los diferentes registros que domino y desarrollo en este espacio, dependiendo de qué asunto trate y con qué usuarios lidie...
> 
> ...



Esta es la parte que digo que se me hace excesiva, tantas letras hablando de ti misma, para mi le quita la gracia a tu papel, de hecho cuando empiezas ya no la leo, ya sé de que va, y los ojos se van automaticamente a donde acaba... hasta su tamaño se hace predecible.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Sep 2015)

Entendido, Mery, acepto con pena no gustarte aunque sí echo de menos el que me ayudes a identificar y superar mi debilidad.

A mí el forero que más me gusta, aparte de quien ya se sabe aquí por todos, es uno con el que apenas he intercambiado mensajes. El fenómeno se hace llamar "Negrofuturo" y está, para mí, varios escalones por encima de cualquier otro.

PD: no nos has dicho si eres de la Coruña o de Pontevedra. ienso:



MariaL. dijo:


> El papel de montañero ni el de hidalgo que intentas a veces te pega ni con cola, ni por como escribes, ni por personalidad que manifiestas, ni por el trabajo que dejas caer que haces ni por el hecho de que seas emigrante y encina e Alemania......
> 
> Sabes quien me gusta y mucho, no es una novedad ya lo he afirmado en más de un hilo, Abu-Yanus, me parece que se escribe así. Admiro su forma de explicarse, su tranquilidad, su humor sutilisimo, hasta cuando enfada, parece muy agradable, disfruto leyéndolo hasta cuando defiende cosas equivocadisimas con argumentos que no me parecen interesantes. Si tuviera otro hijo me pedía adoptar un clon de Abu
> 
> Es tan bueno, qué, que yo sepa hemos caído dos foreros minimo en buscar su nick, para saber a quien homenajeaba con. él y la verdad es que es buenisimo la forma en que en cierto modo, podríamos decir que toma el pelo con el nick, un gran ingenio





---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 13:10 ----------

Pfff, vaya subidón en mi número de zanqueos... se nota que alguien ha vuelto por aquí, jeje.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (19 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Esta es la parte que digo que se me hace excesiva, tantas letras hablando de ti misma, para mi le quita la gracia a tu papel, de hecho cuando empiezas ya no la leo, ya sé de que va, y los ojos se van automaticamente a donde acaba... hasta su tamaño se hace predecible.



Ésa es su opinión, nada que objetar a que opine con el criterio de un chimpancé, será por criterios y gustos. (Risas)

Por cierto, ¿usted se lee, señora? y, ¿aún así me habla de predecibilidad, cansinismo y tamaño?, ¿de verdad se cree que existe aguien en este Foro que no la lea en diagonal? Es usted una máquina de proyectar...

Ya más en serio, mi opinión sobre usted: no negaré que posee cultura, otra cosa muy distinta es que posea capacidad para asimilar esa cultura, para interpretar correctamente lo leído/aprendido. Además de carecer de la más elemental compresión lectora, de abusar de la lectura literal y ser poseedora de una estúpida e histriónica soberbia. De ahí que la defina como Charo sobreeducada muy por encima de sus posibilidades, de ahí que topar con usted en un hilo se convierta en una experiencia hilararante, surrealista y, si se la toma en serio, tremendamente soporífera.

Un saludo.


Edito; errata.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Sep 2015)

Confiésalo, Mery, le tienes celos... 



MariaL. dijo:


> Esta es la parte que digo que se me hace excesiva, tantas letras hablando de ti misma, para mi le quita la gracia a tu papel, de hecho cuando empiezas ya no la leo, ya sé de que va, y los ojos se van automaticamente a donde acaba... hasta su tamaño se hace predecible.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (19 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pfff, vaya subidón en mi número de zanqueos... se nota que alguien ha vuelto por aquí, jeje.



Habéis escrito mucho, después de leeros y ponerme al día, me puse a repartir los thanks correspondientes. Son gratis, oye (los _ratathanks_ aún no se han enterado), así que, ¿por qué ser rácana? (Risas)


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Sep 2015)

Bueno, pues seré yo quien lo deje unos días la semana que viene. Quedas al cargo y le atizas bien atizau al cochino,. Cada vez que se ponga insultón, le quitas la máscara al "mahunche" y le calcas este vídeo del gran Chávez:

Candidato presidencial venezolano vÃ­ctima de ataques antisemitas - YouTube

Respecto a la superabuela el truco es llevarle la conversación a temas superficiales, marujiles, etc, jamás con respuestas serias porque las manipula y retuerce, ésa es su sistemática estrategia, muy pobre y además con gran gasto de tiempo que echa a perder.





Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Habéis escrito mucho, después de leeros y ponerme al día, me puse a repartir los thanks correspondientes. Son gratis, oye (los _ratathanks_ aún no se han enterado), así que, ¿por qué ser rácana? (Risas)


----------



## Verto (19 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Confiésalo, Mery, le tienes celos...



Por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente... :XX::XX::XX:

Que bueno, lo mejor del hilo Bernaldo


----------



## MariaL. (19 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Ésa es su opinión, nada que objetar a que opine con el criterio de un chimpancé, será por criterios y gustos. (Risas)
> 
> Por cierto, ¿usted se lee, señora? y, ¿aún así me habla de predecibibilidad y tamaño?, ¿de verdad se cree que existe aguien en este Foro que no la lea en diagonal? Es usted una máquina de proyectar...
> 
> ...



Ves.... después de tanto autobombo intentando vender un aire de superioridad, lo matas con la impresión de poca cosa, al responder con un insulto tan pobre
Una diva, no necesita escribir tanto sobre si misma para demostrar su superioridad, cuando lo hace como en tu caso, acaba pareciendo una justificación, por eso, eso es un error, máxime cuando luego se te escapa el papel de tu control y caes en insultos pobres, es lo que decía que te excedes

Yo soy como soy, no tengo nada que cambiar ya que no hago ningún papel


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Sep 2015)

Caramba, pero si eso lo ve hasta Rita la Ciega. Tanta juicio con apariencia racional contra ella y... lo que es esconde es uno de los sentimientos más viejos, arcaicos y ancestrales de la humanidad. El mismo que llevó a Caín a caerle a Abel a garrotazos.



Verto dijo:


> Por una vez y sin que sirva de precedente... :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Que bueno, lo mejor del hilo Bernaldo


----------



## Gorguera (19 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Se pueden hacer muchas cosas, lo que no se puede pedir a la gente es que haga una gilipollez como es la que tú propones para proteger la soberanía, para defender las fronteras, para defender sus valores culturales propios..... darle más poder y sostener con fuerza a aquellos que nada aportan, salen más caros, niegan la profesionalidad de la sociedad, quieren cortar libertades (mira que en el siglo XXI aún estamos discutiendo del aborto), niegan el avance científico (por ejemplo la postura contra el uso de células madres en Europa viene por la fuerte oposición de estos) etc, es decir, los católicos



¿Nada aportan? Pues es curioso que lo digas, porque una de las organizaciones asociadas es la que le da de comer a tus queridos parásitos marronoides, mientras muchos españoles tienen que buscar en las basuras. Por motivos como esos son por los que surgen grupos "to nansis" como el HSM; porque el español es una mierda para el estado, ya que antes están los marrones. 

La Iglesia a día de hoy no tiene tal cosa como poder político, sino poder de influencia. Si quieres, les cerramos la boca como se está haciendo con todos aquellos que dicen o defienden un valor que no le guste al FMI, a la ONU o a su puñetera madre. Ya veo por donde van los tiros de la "tolerancia".



MariaL. dijo:


> No te das cuenta, pero estás diciendo lo más insensato del mundo. No proteges nada con doble ración de catolicismo, al revés, te auto provocas un retraso que asusta sólo pensarlo.



Como entenderás, no podemos potenciar algo que ya se está buscando su desparicíon por todos los medios, especialmetne en el territorio cultural. Una mayoría del 80% quiere que esto siga siempre así, y otra del 20% quiere que se cambie. Resultado: No se cambia ni sigue para siempre, pero se mantendrá 5 años más a la espera de otro debate de búsqueda de consenso. Jajaja. Me meo con lo del consenso.



MariaL. dijo:


> No sabes leer? ya puse que ninguna religión, ya nombre a las ongs, a los sindicatos, al cine... ya dejé claro que estoy contra las subvenciones todas. Pero no vas a conseguir tal cosa, mientras la religión católica tenga fuerza y estos tienen una mentalidad de mantenidos que asusta.
> También es mentira que el grueso de la financiación viene de donaciones, el irpf es obligatorio, es dinero del Estado, la prueba es que tienes tres opciones, la das a la Iglesia, la das a las ongs o la das al Estado, no hay la opción de: me la guardo en el bolsillo.



La Iglesia, vuelvo a repetir otra vez, ya que parece que no lo pillas: La Iglesia existe porque existe un porcentaje de la población que esta dispuesto a desviar una muy pequeña parte de sus impuestos a mantenerla, y porque esta Iglesia realiza labores sociales y culturales con las cuales el estado puede sacar algún beneficio, más las donaciones correspondientes que se le puedan otorgar. Si la Iglesia no diera ningún tipo de beneficio al Estado con sus actividades su financiación podría ser mucho más limitada.



MariaL. dijo:


> No rechazo el cristianismo, es absurdo rechazar religiones, las religiones han tenido su razón de ser y han sido importantísimas en nuestra supervivencia. Si no nos hacen falta desaparecerán por si mismas, como todo instrumento útil que se vuelve inútil, como el género y todas estas cosas. Y si vuelven a hacer falta, volveremos a inventarlas. Yo no rechazo ninguna religión por ser religión, si queda gente que la precisa, que le da paz, seguridad, confianza, le salva del estrés, le provoca lo que sea, que precisa, me parece genial que sigan existiendo. Desaparecerán cuando dejen de ser útiles hasta al último humano. No me molestan las religiones, me molestan los actos de los religiosos



A mi también me molestan algunos actos de fe y religión. Religiones como las del cosmopolitanismo, el mundialismo, el marxismo, la igualdad... Todo conceptos basados en fe más que otra cosa, pero que intervienen en nuestra vida diaria en ámbitos sociopolíticos y culturales.



MariaL. dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo en decidir por referéndum que hacer con la financiación de la Iglesia. Estoy de acuerdo -sin ser mi solución ideal- en decidir por referéndum, normas estrictas de que es financiable y que no.
> Lo mismo normas estrictas votadas sobre como defender las fronteras, incluyendo ejército profesional o ciudadano, si el ejército puede salir o no de nuestras fronteras, etc. Todo el paquete junto.
> Y también podría aceptar votar, si el Estado puede matar o no. No si puede matar a este sí y a aquel no. Es decir, un Estado puede matar? Y si puede, entonces establecer los límites.
> 
> Esto sería lo que hay que preguntar, no tus interesadas preguntas, porque un pueblo serio, no preguntan las chorradas que cada individuo quiere preguntar, preguntaría como nos organizamos, dentro de todo eso, estarían las preguntas de todos, pero serias y formales, no los caprichitos de yo no quiero financiar esto y sí aquello o yo quiero ejército profesional pero no quiero..... Toda opción que tomas en la vida, tiene consecuencias, no puedes preguntar actos puntuales, porque eliminas el aceptamiento de las consecuencias. Tienes que preguntar por toda la ordenación.



Tiene cojones, proteger las fronteras de los invasores es una chorrada para la señora, algo tan básico como la soberania y defensa del propio territorio es irrelevante, en cambio, mutilar en el útero a un feto con pinzas médicas es un ejemplo de debate trascendente. Esto es para tomáselo a risa. Me resulta deprimente el pensar que tu tengas al mismo margen de participación política que yo.



MariaL. dijo:


> De todas formas, yo no soy muy de referéndum, las sociedades se basan en la confianza principalmente. Una sociedad que aprueba algo por 1 voto más, es una sociedad que tiene un problema. Es el consenso y la negociación quien da esa confianza, no gana nadie, no se hace lo que quiere la mayoría, si no que se negocia una solución alternativa que puedan aceptar una mayoría importante. Una sociedad que funciona no es la de la dictadura de la mayoría, si no la que toma decisiones en todos ceden de forma que las minorías están representadas. Por eso hoy esta sociedad no está funcionando.



Consenso y negociación política= Conflicto entre dos o mas mayorías procedentes del voto mayoritario que luchan por extender más partes de sus ideas a la decisión final. Resultado: Pasamos el conflicto del referéndum a los burócratas y políticos. Si uno dice 1, el otro dice 10. Se queda en 5. Ni se consigue una cosa, ni se consigue otra, nos quedamos en medio sin movernos. No progresamos. Este es un ejemplo más del engaño de la democracia.



MariaL. dijo:


> Por eso lo que tú pretendes es absurdo como solución. Potenciar el catolicismo, es provocar una mayoría aún más fuerte que oprima aún más a muchas minorías, tan españolas como la católica. Provocas una dictadura de la mayoría más fuerte aún que la que hoy vivimos.



En España no hay minorías religiosas: Hay invasores.



MariaL. dijo:


> A ver si así te queda claro: Hoy día, en pleno siglo XXI, estar defendiendo mi derecho a abortar, aunque ya haya pasado la menopausia, frente argumentos tan retrógrados, como los que hay hoy sobre la mesa, y que alguien me diga que la solución pasa por encima tener que apoyar eso dando más poder a esa gente, que luego querrá poner en entredicho el derecho a divorciarme, y ese sí que aún estoy a tiempo a ejercer ABURRE, COMO MÍNIMO



Derecho a abortar. Me meo :XX::XX: Jopé, yo quiero tener derecho a coger una minigun y salir de caza a la calle...

Si no quieres abortar: No folles sin protección! Si has sido violada, el feto viene con malformaciones o estás en riesgo muy grande, se puede aceptar lógicamente. Pero la gracia es que una gran cantidad de estas partidarias del aborto vienen de ambientes donde uno se abre muy facilmente las patitas con un poco de alcohol o drogas, no se considra la sexualidad como algo importante y pasa lo que pasa, que el camarero del pub nos acaba penetrando en el callejón de atrás tras unos cuantos cubatas. 

Dichosa libertad sexual, dichoso feminismo y dichoso hedonismo jijiji

Tiene cojones: otra señal más de la ridiculez de la democracia, que la opinión de alguien irresponsable tenga que tomarse en cuenta para poder permitir tirar fetos a picadoras de carne. La minoría de la edad mental hecha ser humano. No tengo responsabilidad, 
luego alguien tiene que pagarlo, y además tienen que pagarme el castigo a este inocente.



MariaL. dijo:


> Pero soy tan española como tú y tampoco quiero aguantar insoportables y tú me dices que para que tú no aguantes a los insoportables que no quieres aguantar, yo tengo que aguantar ración doble de insoportables de los que yo no quiero aguantar :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Tú me dices :no aguanto a los moros.
> Solución: doble ración de católicos.



Esto no se plantea haciendo referencia a que no me gustan los moros, se plantea señalando que son invasores y no pertenecen aquí, y que los catolicos son la mayoría en este país. No hace falta doblar nada, en todo caso mantener a lo propio. Y lo extraño expulsarlo. Las mujeres por lo cgeneral tendéis a pegaros al sol que mas calienta. 

El hombre tiende a defender lo suyo hasta las últimas consecuencias, aunque le cueste la vida en ello. Así ha sido siempre, y las sociedades sanas en el pasado sabían organizarse de acuerdo a estas cuestiones, relaegando cada sexo a las áreas que les correponden. 

El premio en ocasiones para el hombre viril, fuerte y virtuoso dispuesto a defender lo suyo era un espadazo en la cabeza o una detonación de plomos sobre su estómago. Dichoso era, porque con su sacrificio fue capaz de proteger su sociedad.



MariaL. dijo:


> Y te extraña que me resbale todo lo que cuentas y tus problemas y tus rollos?



Te resbala por lo general la supervivencia de nuestra nacion y nuestro pueblo, como tonta útil del globalismo y mundialismo típicametne capitalista, o como alguien totalmente nihilista y sin ningún tipo de proyecto trascendente respecto a su pueblo. Tranquila, no eres la única. El sistema se las ha apañado para crear figuras completamente idénticas a la tuya, con porcesos metnales, esperanzas y proyectos similares.




MariaL. dijo:


> Yo ya he incluído a los sindicatos en otro mensaje ya para evitar estas paridas de por qué los sindicatos no, porque el cine, no, porque... ya te dije todos y te nombre especialmente al cine y los sindicatos porque son los dos primeros que siempre traéis.



Yo propongo entonces, democrasia total. El pueblo elige todo  Aunque creo ver en el fondo de todo esto, la tolerancia intolerante típicamente marxista, mucho discurso de emancipación, pero a la vez el apoyo a un partido con su clara jerarquía y burocracia que sea la que piense por nosotros. 



MariaL. dijo:


> Y choromica también



Choromica es una palabra de otro idioma distinto al castellano. No presenta ninguna similitud ni puede deducirse nada de ella al contemplarla. Xenofobia es una palabra conocida en el castellano, y se reconocen fácilmente las partes que la componen, 
por lo que no resulta difícil de ningún modo deducir el significado conjunto de una palabra creada usando una de sus componentes (fobia), y otra también conocida (endo).




MariaL. dijo:


> Pero cuando surge? no en momentos de paz, ahora no en momentos de guerra..... nunca? la realidad te quita la razón.
> Cierto, las culturas son invenciones que siempre están en movimiento, adaptándose a las circunstancias y cuando se encuentran se mezclan, dejando unas huellas en otras. Nuestra cultura es un conjunto de culturas que se han juntado influidas por otras muchas que han estado en contacto. Y seguirá variando y cambiando. No es la misma que la del siglos XV, ni la lengua que hablamos hoy tampoco es la misma que la de entonces.
> 
> La multiculturalidad, es un periodo de tiempo, que ocurre hasta que las culturas se integran dando lugar a una nueva. Las culturas son procesos, no fotos fijas.



La multiculturalidad debe ser entendida en su sentido actual como uan creación muy reciente. Es una mera fantasía, y ya lo he explicado antes. Una cultura más fuerte o con más voluntad de imponerse derrota a otra, y a veces, puede absorver algunos carácteres, referidos en ocasiones a tecnología, mercancía, términos linguísticos... Pero ojo, que antes de eso existe un conflicto, del cual una de las dos no sale bien parada. Decimos la palabra proceso, pero olvidamos lo que representa ese proceso. Una guerra, una conquista o un genocidio es un proceso claramente. ¿Pero que implica cada uno? La ventaja de un grupo sobre el otro, que es derrotado y eliminado.

Cuando hay una diferencia marcada, un modo de vida o cultura vive en desventaja frente a otro, incluso en momentos de supuesta convivencia. Cuando ambos igualan fuerzas, una acaba destruyendo o absorbiendo a la otra. 



MariaL. dijo:


> No, diversidad es mucho más que eso, diversidad es mi forma de vivir respecto a la forma de vivir del Obispo de Tuy. Yo formo parte de la diversidad y soy tan española como él. Pero tú como él, basas todo el tema, en mayorías y minorías y he ahí el problema.



Tú y el obispo sois españoles. Wilson Osvaldo, Ahmed Mohhamed, y Ongongo no lo son. Diversidad dentro de la unidad, y eso considerando los márgenes que establecemos para definir que es diversidad y que es homogeneidad. 

Si hablamos de diversidad étnica, la ciencia ha comprobado que esta provoca problemas en la sociedad, la fractura, aparecen conflictos e impide su correcto desarrollo.



MariaL. dijo:


> *El se cree con derechos por representar a la mayoría y tiene miedo, como tú, a cuando la mayoría sea otro. Y entonces en lugar de decir: si medir por mayorías es un problema para nosotros en el futuro, seamos listos y usemos otra medida donde la diversidad actual de los españoles, esté representada.
> En lugar de eso, queréis ambos ahondar en lo que os trae los problemas, queréis medir más por mayorías y minorías. No son los demás los que cavan vuestras tumbas, sois vosotros mismos, al defender vuestros derechos de una forma que en breve, serán perjudiciales para vosotros. *



La diversidad, dependiendo del sentido al que te refieras, no tiene valor en si misma, si no aclaramos previamente a que hace referencia.

Tu juegas con el rollo "libertad", pero cuando se hace referencia a la posibilidad de hacerse referéndums para asuntos importantes, o aquello que elija el pueblo (somos todos muy listos y preparados, eh?) entonces escurres el bulto y dices que no todo tiene interés púlico. ¿quién decide si no tiene interés público? Por cuanto casi todas las cosas afectan a la sociedad de un modo u otro estas cosas están sujetas a debate.

Entonces saltas con lo de "consenso" y "debate político", en un intento cómodo por esquivar esas responsabilidades y relegar este poder a unos grupúsculos políticos que no llegarán a nada.



MariaL. dijo:


> Pero cual es la realidad?, que en este país no se puede discutir siquiera el Toro de la Vega, esa es la realidad, todo es inamovible, en la práctica. Y eso no lo quieres ver y no entiendes que pedir en un lugar donde nada se mueve y donde lo poco que has conseguido mover, por ejemplo abortar, está en peligro cada dos por tres, que podemos volver atrás, que sigues aún teniendo que defender lo que ya está superasumido, más tradicionalismo, por mucho que digas todo es discutible, es como cuando el PSOE, venía con lemas de cambio y al final siempre se hacía todo igual.... crees que cada vez lo creerá más gente o cada vez más gente entiende la trampa que pretendes hacer?



¿Entonces que nos queda? ¿La dictadura? ¿Democracia representativa? El pensar que el ser humano es libre para escoger su mejor futuro es ridículo. 

No solo somos incapaces muy a menudo de asegurar nuestra supervivencia y tendemos a seguir a la masa, sino que no tenemos muy presente el principio de la responsabilidad y el hedonismo, sentimentalismo o la cobardía se puede imponer en la opinión pública con facilidad.

Desde luego, cuando se pone ejemplo de "debatir el aborto" como ejemplo básico de "derecho" se me revuelven las tripas. En un país libre, alguien con algo de luces o al menos sentido común hablaría sobre el derecho a portar armas, a impedir el allanamiento de morada si no es por orden judicial, a poder ejecutar públicamente a aquellos que han robado millones... 

Mientras tanto, una cabecita se queja porque no tiene derecho a echar un feto en una picadora de carne tras una noche de borrachera y drogas a ser penetrada por un completo extraño. Me llevo las manos a la cabeza y se me confirma la total chaaldura que es la democracia parlamentaria y el sufragio universal.



MariaL. dijo:


> No, incluso sin pagas.
> Para una persona con pocos posibles economicamente, tener hijos es barato, puesto que no gastan en ellos, pero los ponen a trabajar a los 16 y se encuentran que con 6 hijos, 3 varones, entran en casa 4 sueldos. 4.000 euros. Si casas bien las niñas, tienes una seguridad importante, por los lazos familiares que causas.



El toro de la Vega representa un caso muy particular: es una festividad muy antigua basada en la tortura y ejecución sádica de un animal. Quizás una mayoría del pueblo quiere esa fiesta. ¿es esa mayoría acaso justificación para que se mantenga?

Pero eso, es un caso muy particular, que de ningún modo representa la totalidad de manifestaciones de nuestro ser y costumbres en este país, y si pretendes inyectar elementos extraños, facilitarles su crecimiento; a la vez que limitas lo propio, lo criticas, atacas o banalizas, haciendo así el camino a la desaparición de nuestro ser como pueblo. 



MariaL. dijo:


> La gente que tiene posibilidades económicas, hace lo contrario, junta todos sus recursos en uno o dos hijos y además les dedica tiempo, por eso mucha gente se decanta por 1. Los mantiene hasta los 23 años (en mi caso) hasta es posible que a esta edad no acabe siendo independiente del todo y por tanto se juega todo a una carta. Por qué? porque no precisa de los hijos para vivir bien, para que les cuiden cuando sean mayores, para todo lo que los va a usar la familia que tuvo muchos.



Claro, tienen 5 hijos y los ponen a trabajar en un país con 25% de paro en la gente joven, ¿no? Todo un seguro de vida. Pero no pasa nada, que lso gilipuertas de los españoles nos llenan la barriga y nos dan paguitas, son tan imbéciles que no tienen solidaridad con los suyos y en cambio dejan entrar a los de fuera, a los que se lo dan todo y lso colman de ayudas!



MariaL. dijo:


> Cuando? Yo no recuerdo eso..... A mi nunca me pagaron por el niño nada, que yo sepa..... Si pagaron algo debió ser tan mierda, que ni me enteré y no lo pedí.....
> Y yo más bien recuerdo todo lo contrario, la gente con horarios imposibles para tener niños, falta de guarderías, etc.



Dale las gracias a la Constitución del 78, la incorporación de la mujer al trabajo, la liberalizacíon sexual, la entrada en la UE y el nuevo orden político que tenemos. 

Tenemos menos poder adquisitivo... 
¡Pero y lo chulo que queda mi graduado en mi pared colgado! ¡Soy mujer emponderada jijiji!

¡Además de los 13 a los 40 tengo que vivir la vida, irme de fiestuki y meterme muchas pollitas; no voy a hacer como mi abuela y casarme a los veitipocos, que eso es lo que hacen los fachas y solo se vive una vez jijiji! biba la democrasia y la libertad! Ahora me siento un espíritu libre que vive en escenarios PauloCoelhistas!

http://image.slidesharecdn.com/fran...95/franquismo-rasgos-66-728.jpg?cb=1240622815




MariaL. dijo:


> Si obligas a la ciencia hoy a ser falsable, la mitad de las aportaciones de los últimos años no existirían ::
> El marxismo no es determinista, pero está claro que la vida es un cálculo de probabilidades y no serás libre hasta que aprendas a calcularlas.
> Marx no es dios, se un ser humano, se equivocó en montones de cosas, conoces algún humano perfecto aparte de Jesús?



Jesús no decía que nos traería ciencia, el quería traer el mensaje de Dios. El problema es que se quiere hacer pasar lo de marxito por ciencia y dirigir la economía de acuerdo a ello. Y por otra parte, si crees que marx no es determinista, es que no sabes una puñetera mierda de él, no lo has estudiado, o solo te has quedado con lo que te interesa. ¡Vaya estafa! Y yo soy un neoliberal que cree en el intervencionismo estatal y nacionalización de bienes 



MariaL. dijo:


> Posiblemente hasta hay una relación económica en las tribus que aún quedan con lo que cazan. Por qué se van más lejos a cazar un determinado animal, cuando pasan por delante de otros muchos cazables y ricos? Pues se han encontrado relaciones matemáticas entre la energía gastada en la caza, con la energía que aporta cada pieza que explicaría el por qué los humanos hemos comido tal o cual animal y no otro...... cuando encima hemos gastado más energía en conseguirlo que los otros que estaban fáciles de coger.



Matemática no implica economía. Marxito tan chachi guay que era fue precisamente criticado también por su visión eurocéntrica, por su voluntad de considerar el esquema de desarrollo histórico humano drl modelo típicamente occidental como aquel desde el cual crear su teoría, que curioso... Ahora va a resultar que los marxistas tenéis a un eurocentrista rancio como figura a la que seguir...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (19 Sep 2015)

El otro día la *goyimada*, ustedes los borregos, se mosqueaba porque un puto israelí había escrito en un periódico de Austria que los "refugiaos" de los que habla la prensa, la patronal, Guasinton DiSi y la progretada...eran La Gran Chance para Europa

Ayer en The Times of israel venía esta noticia

*Israel a model for Europe on resettling migrants, says Swedish official*


El argumento por un castrado sueco es el mismo que el del puto asquenacita de los cojones (se nota que no les aguanto mucho, ¿cierto?) en Austria

A los israelíes les intentan vender la misma mierda que aquí. Que si ellos no tienen sitio para meter gente y tal y cual, por lo menos pueden dar tratamiento médico a miles de personas, meter a niños pequeños que estén huérfanos, etc

*
Atentos a los comentarios de los lectores.* No tuve que seleccionarlos mucho.





> How can he compares Russian Jews with the people that are escaping from Syria. He is talking just to talk.





> Dani: oh well, too bad Saudi Arabia and the Gulf will be missing out the future "Russian Jews" of Sweden! Soon these poor poooor poor grateful refugees will go to school just like all good Russian Jews, find work just like all good Russian Jews, contribute to their country instead of sucking welfare, and will be winning Nobel Prize while shouting Allahu Akbar!
> 
> a part of me actually wants to see Sweden's silly dream backfired spectacularly with more Muslim riot.






> Sweeden already has accepted many Muslims. What startups besides hatejews.com and Irapewhitewomen.com have they founded?





> What Kool Aid is this idiot drinking! This comparison is compete lunacy! How dare you to compare highly educated, resourceful, hard working, fiercely loyal to Israel and their Jewishness (yes, the rampant antisemitism has this effect even on the most secular Jews) to these freeloaders, uneducated, West hating, violent parasites? It's no secret that Russia Jews are the staunchiest supporters of the hard line because unlike demented liberals and leftists they k is too well what Socialism is, and the true face of Liberalsim, which is totalitarian tyranny thinly veiled in tired loud slogans of human rights and equality for all. The famous Jewish knack for medicine, science and arts is true for every country and Russia is no exception, this is why Russian Aliyah was a blessing for Israel and propelled the tide of innovation and the amazing technology feat of Israel. What are these parasites bringing to Eruope ? The ancient art of rock throwing and rioting?





> Are you insane Zetterberg? For a start all Russian Jews are not only educated and hard working but know how to keep their religion to themselves. Jewish immigrants did not impose their ideology on others and upheld the law of the host nation. Islam insists on Sharia law, most muslims from the middel east are uneducated, so indoctrinated by ISLAM they cannot think outside the box. Please don't confuse the Judaic peoples of any part of Europe with muslims from the middle east. I suggest you get to grips with real history. All of the middle east up to the 7th Century AD CE was either Christian Jewish Zorastrian Buddhist Hindu etc. ISLAM is treacherous and totally unable to integrate you stupid man what planet are you on?





> Bah - We received Russians. We received doctors and physicians who knew literature and music and were later global champions and when they came they became street cleaners at first. They contributed to our European culture, to our theatre, and ballet. And most of all - they were Jews or with Jewish roots. They were our bretheren. And even so they were not always well accepted. This is not what Europe is now receiving. - כאלה שטויות - בשוודיה משווים את העליה הרוסית שישראל קיבלה להמוני הפליטים שהם מקבלים. אנחנו קיבלנו מיליון עולים עם תרבות מערבית, בלט, מוסיקה, ספורט, ספרות השכלה אקדמית והכי חשוב - הם היו יהודים או עם שורשים יהודיים. וגם כך הציקו להם. זה לא מה ששוודיה ואירופה מקבלים.


----------



## Gorguera (19 Sep 2015)

¿Te das cuenta, DaGappla, que cada vez que dices "la goyimada" dejas patente y refuerzas el hecho de que no eres como nosotros?


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Sep 2015)

Eres el único cochino cuyas opiniones me importan algo, de modo que los enlaces a los medios israelitas, más aún las opiniones de la borregada carne de cañón de las grandes familias sionistas tienen menos valor que las de un pavo real la tarde de Nochebuena.

Están ahí ofrecidos en sacrificio de modo que su perspectiva está nublada. 



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> El otro día la *goyimada*, ustedes los borregos...





---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 14:45 ----------

Le buscará el matiz a la palabra que le interese.

Desde luego, de los míos no es.



Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Te das cuenta, DaGappla, que cada vez que dices "la goyimada" dejas patente y refuerzas el hecho de que no eres como nosotros?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (19 Sep 2015)

Si esas cosas no las tienen claras...Digo goyimada igual que ustedes judiada; por razones sexuales





Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> ¿Estás tonto? Dime, exactamente, ¿en qué parte de mi perfil decía que me marché? No puse nada distinto a lo que he puesto en multitud de ocasiones (manías y cosas mías, personales), pero sí, me estoy quitando...
> 
> Nota; qué ilu que me eches de menos, oye...



no veo firmas. En tu perfil sí se ve


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (19 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Te das cuenta, DaGappla, que cada vez que dices "la goyimada" dejas patente y refuerzas el hecho de que no eres como nosotros?



Un judío, al igual que un musulmán, por encima de todo serán judíos y musulmanes (no españoles, a diferencia de los católicos que conciliamos Fe y Patria, ellos lo disocian). Ambos grupos son inintegrables en una Empresa común, no dudarán en sabotear cualquier Empresa en pro del bien común si fuese preciso... El único bien que buscarán es el de su comunidad, aunque éste atente contra el bien común e interés general del Pueblo español.

De ahí los problemas históricos con ellos, expulsiones y eso. Un saludo.


Edito; errata.


----------



## Gorguera (19 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Si esas cosas no las tienen claras...Digo goyimada igual que ustedes judiada; por razones sexuales



No, decimos judiada como grupúsculo o tribu totalmente diferente a la nuestra. Como pueblo diferente al español, al cual ha intentado joder durante siglos.



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Un judío, al igual que un musulmán, por encima de todo serán judíos y musulmanes (no españoles, a diferencia de los católicos que conciliamos Fe y Patria, ellos lo disocian). Ambos grupos son inintegrables una Empresa común, no dudarán en sabotear cualquier Empresa en pro del bien común si fuese preciso... El único bien que buscarán es el de su comunidad, aunque éste atente contra el bien común e interés general del Pueblo español.
> 
> De ahí los problemas históricos con ellos, expulsiones y eso. Un saludo.



Ahí esta, Ariadna.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (19 Sep 2015)

entonces son ustedes los que dicen judiada por el motivo por el cual yo no digo goyimada. Yo por tocar los cojones, ustedes por...dejémoslo en ignorancia por no decir otra cosa ::

otra vez quedando en evidencia


P.D: no te molestes en discutir con Mariaele. Siken se cansó de ella. Sí. Se lo dijo así. "Brasa, pesada, me aburro y no hablo más contigo"

Las pruebas aquí



Spoiler






siken dijo:


> *Y QUE SEA LA ÚLTIMA VEZ QUE MANIPULAS MIS POST,* SO PLASTA, porque esto es demencial, estás poniendo tú misma las citas y adjudicándome en ellas lo que NO PONE POR NINGUNA PARTE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Spoiler






siken dijo:


> ¡OH, POR ALÁ, POR BUDA , POR DIOS, O POR QUIEN OS DE LA GANA, AYUDADME A EXPLICARLE A ESTA TIA MIS POST!:´´´( ¡Esto es desesperante!:´(
> ¡Qué nececedaaaaaaaad!:´´´(
> 
> 
> ...









Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Un judío, al igual que un musulmán, por encima de todo serán judíos y musulmanes (no españoles, a diferencia de los católicos que conciliamos Fe y Patria, ellos lo disocian). Ambos grupos son inintegrables en una Empresa común, no dudarán en sabotear cualquier Empresa en pro del bien común si fuese preciso... El único bien que buscarán es el de su comunidad, aunque éste atente contra el bien común e interés general del Pueblo español.
> 
> De ahí los problemas históricos con ellos, expulsiones y eso. Un saludo



Mentira

Pero si te quieres poner en el mismo nivel que los suknors que decían que un católico no podía ser presidente americano, Kenedy, porque debía lealtad al vaticano, tu misma

---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 15:00 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Eres el único cochino cuyas opiniones me importan algo, de modo que los enlaces a los medios israelitas, más aún las opiniones de la borregada carne de cañón de las grandes familias sionistas tienen menos valor que las de un pavo real la tarde de Nochebuena.
> 
> Están ahí ofrecidos en sacrificio de modo que su perspectiva está nublada.
> 
> ...




Entonces el vaticano piensa igual que los medios israelíes, que esto es una katástrofe umanitaria y tal y cual

con razón le llaman sinagoglio


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Sep 2015)

Es una buena costumbre mirar los segundos apellidos de los personajes. 

Cuando uno se entera que el ponente en el congreso de la ley para permitir la nacionalizacion por la jeta de judíos en España (esto no sería una invasión, supongo) es llamado por la prensa judía europea como Pisarik -aunque en España le conozcamos como Elorriaga- acude a congresos de la AIPAC (junto con los UPyD, Herzog y Rosa de Sefarad, la amiga de los masones) es un activo propagador de las estrategias sionistas en España... pues dice, caramba, hay que andar atento.

Al menos en el mundo hispano todavía hay posibilidades -por nuestro sistema de asignación de apellidos- de detectar algo, como en el caso de Capriles Radonski, el cochino del v¡deo del difunto Chávez. 

Si tiene rabo y gruñe como un gorrino, pues cochino ha de ser.

Volviendo al PP patrio, el partido ya está totalmente anglosionizado y mariconizado. Gruñe y mucho el PP.

Aquí mi querida Nati volvería a gritar: pero, ¿qué es esto?



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Un judío, al igual que un musulmán, por encima de todo serán judíos y musulmanes (no españoles, a diferencia de los católicos que conciliamos Fe y Patria, ellos lo disocian). Ambos grupos son inintegrables una Empresa común, no dudarán en sabotear cualquier Empresa en pro del bien común si fuese preciso... El único bien que buscarán es el de su comunidad, aunque éste atente contra el bien común e interés general del Pueblo español.
> 
> De ahí los problemas históricos con ellos, expulsiones y eso. Un saludo.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (19 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Mentira



Verdad verdadera.



> Pero si te quieres poner en el mismo nivel que los suknors que decían que un católico no podía ser presidente americano, Kenedy, porque debía lealtad al vaticano, tu misma



Qué demagogo, creo que las diferencias (contexto y circunstancias) entre España y USA son evidentes. Hablamos de judíos y musulmanes, de comunidades aisladas/impermeables dentro de un País y ajenas a una Empresa común. No lo digo yo, lo dice la realidad, la Historia, los hechos son tozudos. Los musulmanes hoy, como los judíos ayer, son causas de conflictos allá por donde pasan.

Los judíos habéis sido expulsados y fuente de conflictos en todas partes a lo largo de la Historia, los motivos, los referidos: ser vistos como una comunidad exógena. Vamos, tú que tanto rajas de los gitanos y compartes con ellos más de lo que te gustaría.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Sep 2015)

De todos modos he de romper una lanza a favor de DaGra. Le honra habernos enseñado el rabo antes de soltar los gruñidos. Lo habría tenido mucho más fácil para sembrar la cizaña si hubiera ocultado su condición en el foro. Tendría toda una legión de palmeros mayor.

Bueno nenes os dejo por una temporaúca chica. Espero...

@MareaL, a ver si para mi vuelta me puedes hacer un mapa de mi personalidad con recetas para ayudarme a superar mis debilidades.


----------



## MariaL. (19 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Respecto a la superabuela el truco es llevarle la conversación a temas superficiales, marujiles, etc, jamás con respuestas serias porque las manipula y retuerce, ésa es su sistemática estrategia, muy pobre y además con gran gasto de tiempo que echa a perder.



Y el objetivo de esta supertécnia es?........
Darme conversación? Eso es tu objetivo en un foro?
Qué no escriba sobre cosas serias, cuando no tengo a nadie serio con quien conversar?
Qué quede hacia atrás algún mensaje mío que no te interesa que se lea?

:: Alucino, jamás se me ocurría usar una técnica para conseguir algo de alguien que pienso que ofrece cosas pobres, nadie le hace caso, en la que le doy más conversación, le incentivo más a escribir para conseguir no se qué objetivo.

Y yo soy la retorcida :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 19-sep-2015 at 17:08 ----------




Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Nada aportan? Pues es curioso que lo digas, porque una de las organizaciones asociadas es la que le da de comer a tus queridos parásitos marronoides, mientras muchos españoles tienen que buscar en las basuras. Por motivos como esos son por los que surgen grupos "to nansis" como el HSM; porque el español es una mierda para el estado, ya que antes están los marrones.
> La Iglesia a día de hoy no tiene tal cosa como poder político, sino poder de influencia. Si quieres, les cerramos la boca como se está haciendo con todos aquellos que dicen o defienden un valor que no le guste al FMI, a la ONU o a su puñetera madre. Ya veo por donde van los tiros de la "tolerancia".
> Como entenderás, no podemos potenciar algo que ya se está buscando su desparicíon por todos los medios, especialmetne en el territorio cultural. Una mayoría del 80% quiere que esto siga siempre así, y otra del 20% quiere que se cambie. Resultado: No se cambia ni sigue para siempre, pero se mantendrá 5 años más a la espera de otro debate de búsqueda de consenso. Jajaja. Me meo con lo del consenso.
> La Iglesia, vuelvo a repetir otra vez, ya que parece que no lo pillas: La Iglesia existe porque existe un porcentaje de la población que esta dispuesto a desviar una muy pequeña parte de sus impuestos a mantenerla, y porque esta Iglesia realiza labores sociales y culturales con las cuales el estado puede sacar algún beneficio, más las donaciones correspondientes que se le puedan otorgar. Si la Iglesia no diera ningún tipo de beneficio al Estado con sus actividades su financiación podría ser mucho más limitada.



Estamos de acuerdo pues, en que nada aportan.
Estamos de acuerdo en que su influencia es muy alta y por eso matan la diversidad, no permiten que se escuche a las minorías que no le interesan a ella
Y sí, se puede conseguir bajar su influencia y eso es tolerancia también, tolerancia con todos, cuando lo que se pretende es que todos sean escuchados, se calla al que más grita, para que se escuchen las otra voces.


Y en lo que discrepamos absolutamente es en que la gente desvía sus impuestos hacia la Iglesia, no es cierto. SON LOS IMPUESTOS DE TODOS. YO TAMBIÉN SÉ REPETIRME, SI FUERAN SUS IMPUESTOS YO PODRÍA METERME MI PARTE EN EL BOLSILLO Y NO PUEDO POR TANTO ES DINERO DE TODOS.

La Iglesia no da ningún beneficio ni siquiera en la caridad, está demostrado por los países más avanzados en este terreno, que no es el mutualismo, ni la caridad, ni la beneficencia, quien consigue progreso, si no el sistema de seguros sociales hacia el que nosotros nos hemos encaminados y los países de nuestro entorno están ya hace mucho. Las religiones cristianas europeas lo han entendido, la católica española es la única que no.

Te pongo un ejemplo para que lo entiendas. Se te para el corazón, un señor sabe que tienes una fibrilación y va a buscar un desfibrilador mientras pide que te hagan una recuperación. Sale el listo del grupo diciendo que no hace falta ninguna máquina, que él se encarga, hay una discusión, se pierde tiempo, finalmente este hombre te recupera y te quedas con una hemiplejía.

Tu miras feliz que te ha salvado la vida? O lo miras descontento porque es el causante de la hemiplejía que no habría ocurrido sin él?



> A mi también me molestan algunos actos de fe y religión. Religiones como las del cosmopolitanismo, el mundialismo, el marxismo, la igualdad... Todo conceptos basados en fe más que otra cosa, pero que intervienen en nuestra vida diaria en ámbitos sociopolíticos y culturales.



Sí, pero la diferencia es que a ti te molestan porque te sientes molesto y a mi me molestan por cuanto nos nos deja cumplir los objetivos que cualquier nación debe querer tener, proteger la vida y la calidad de esta, de sus ciudadanos y buscar el progreso.



> Tiene cojones, proteger las fronteras de los invasores es una chorrada para la señora, algo tan básico como la soberania y defensa del propio territorio es irrelevante, en cambio, mutilar en el útero a un feto con pinzas médicas es un ejemplo de debate trascendente. Esto es para tomáselo a risa. Me resulta deprimente el pensar que tu tengas al mismo margen de participación política que yo.



Abortar, no debería ser un debate trascendente, por eso aburre. No debería ni ser debate, debatir a nivel político en un país sobre algo que se desconoce es ABSURDO.
Proteger las fronteras, de tus miedos, es una chorrada.
PROTEGER LAS FRONTERAS, es algo serio.
Por eso el debate que debe tener un país es sobre proteger sus fronteras, no sobre, mami, tengo miedo a los moros. 
Y este es el problema de España, todos queréis hablar de vuestro libro, de vuestro miedo a los moros que sólo se calma, con más catolicismo, el miedo al rojo, que sólo se calma, con más capitalismo, el miedo al paro, que sólo se salva con más subvenciones......

Incapaces de coger el toro por los cuernos y plantearse la realidad, como un todo, el conjunto del sistema, que hay que cambiar, que se puede salvar, y mirar no sólo miedos, mirar un futuro, un objetivo y diseñar la planificación para llegar a él. ESO ES LO SERIO. Dentro de eso, claro que hay que tratar los miedos, una sociedad miedosa no tiene futuro, pero no son los miedos particulares e individuales lo que debe centrar el debate nacional serio.



> Consenso y negociación política= Conflicto entre dos o mas mayorías procedentes del voto mayoritario que luchan por extender más partes de sus ideas a la decisión final. Resultado: Pasamos el conflicto del referéndum a los burócratas y políticos. Si uno dice 1, el otro dice 10. Se queda en 5. Ni se consigue una cosa, ni se consigue otra, nos quedamos en medio sin movernos. No progresamos. Este es un ejemplo más del engaño de la democracia.



Por eso, como sé que en España es muy difícil, también lo vemos en la historia, conseguir un debate serio y formal donde todos se sienten a buscar lo mejor para el conjunto, no para si mismos (y sobre todo porque al ser católicos, nuestra cultura está infestada de miedos), te dije que aceptaría solucionarlo con referéndum. No es el referéndum la forma que más me gusta, ni la que usaría en muchos países, pero me parece aceptable, si las preguntas son serias y abarcan todo (no interesadas como las que tú presentabas) porque nuestra cultura no da para más, hay que esperar que evolucione un poquito más.



> En España no hay minorías religiosas: Hay invasores.



*Yo no he dicho minorías religiosas. He dicho minorías. Yo formo parte de una minoría tan española como la mayoría.
Por mucho que uses trucos para negar nuestra presencia, aquí estamos, muchas minorías. Y este es el problema, te quejas de que no puedes solucionar nada, pero si te autoengañas al ver la realidad, no reconoces todos los actores, luego sólo te queda el vender miedo y el lloriqueo, porque equivocas el diagnóstico, el cartel de actores y por tanto tu solución es impracticable y no te das cuenta.*



> Derecho a abortar. Me meo :XX::XX: Jopé, yo quiero tener derecho a coger una minigun y salir de caza a la calle...
> Si no quieres abortar: No folles sin protección! Si has sido violada, el feto viene con malformaciones o estás en riesgo muy grande, se puede aceptar lógicamente. Pero la gracia es que una gran cantidad de estas partidarias del aborto vienen de ambientes donde uno se abre muy facilmente las patitas con un poco de alcohol o drogas, no se considra la sexualidad como algo importante y pasa lo que pasa, que el camarero del pub nos acaba penetrando en el callejón de atrás tras unos cuantos cubatas.
> Dichosa libertad sexual, dichoso feminismo y dichoso hedonismo jijiji
> 
> ...



Ves lo que te digo. Esto aburre en este siglo
Y luego dices, que la solución es pasar por más de esto!!!!
Por cierto el ser humano será menor de edad mental desde siempre, porque el aborto ha existido siempre, incluso la Iglesia Católica lo ha permitido en ciertos plazos en otros momentos de la historia.
Tú mismo lo aceptas en una violación... algo estúpido. Si la vida es lo más importante, por qué admites matar una vida por evitar el mal trago de un embarazo y un parto a una persona por ser violada? :: La vida debería estar por encima. Sois tan aburridos, tan cansinos, es tan lento el ver cambiar al NUNCA aborto, bueno síiiii, cuando la madre está en peligro, bueno vale, en violaciones también, bueno si va a morir el niño antes de un año, pues vale, bueno, también cuando........
Si supierais lo cansino que es ir viéndoos evolucionar.....



> Esto no se plantea haciendo referencia a que no me gustan los moros, se plantea señalando que son invasores y no pertenecen aquí, y que los catolicos son la mayoría en este país. No hace falta doblar nada, en todo caso mantener a lo propio. Y lo extraño expulsarlo. Las mujeres por lo cgeneral tendéis a pegaros al sol que mas calienta.
> 
> El hombre tiende a defender lo suyo hasta las últimas consecuencias, aunque le cueste la vida en ello. Así ha sido siempre, y las sociedades sanas en el pasado sabían organizarse de acuerdo a estas cuestiones, relaegando cada sexo a las áreas que les correponden.
> 
> ...



No, lo que tú propones es yo quiero como yo quiero y porqueyolovalgo, sin vivir el más mínimo atisbo de realidad. Como el niño que dice que no quiere crecer o que no quiere que su hermanito se haga mayor. El mundo hay que cambiarlo, pero sin utopías, hay que proponer cosas que se puedan aceptar.

Hablar de miedos, para defender algo, es que no te hagan caso.
Hablar de más ración de quien te está frenando el desarrollo, para evitar supuestos males futuros, es que no te hagan caso

El problema es tuyo, ofreces soluciones tontas a problemas que pueden ser ciertos o no, pero pueden ser ciertos. Ahora, no pidas que te tomen en serio si no das soluciones reales, serias, formales, que puedan ser tomadas en cuenta.



> Yo propongo entonces, democrasia total. El pueblo elige todo  Aunque creo ver en el fondo de todo esto, la tolerancia intolerante típicamente marxista, mucho discurso de emancipación, pero a la vez el apoyo a un partido con su clara jerarquía y burocracia que sea la que piense por nosotros.



Hombre, el marxismo intenta llegar al comunismo, que es una sociedad autogestionada sin Estado....
Lo que yo digo es, que todo objetivo tiene que tener una planificación y esta tiene que ser coherente. La que puedes sacar de Marx, de su idea de como ocurren las cosas, me parece muy buena, la tuya, utópica, porque quien te va a apoyar cuando propones más de lo que las minorías no quieren?



> Choromica es una palabra de otro idioma distinto al castellano. No presenta ninguna similitud ni puede deducirse nada de ella al contemplarla. Xenofobia es una palabra conocida en el castellano, y se reconocen fácilmente las partes que la componen,
> por lo que no resulta difícil de ningún modo deducir el significado conjunto de una palabra creada usando una de sus componentes (fobia), y otra también conocida (endo).



Venga, ya, el contexto es clarísimo y nivel te sobra!!!!



> La multiculturalidad debe ser entendida en su sentido actual como uan creación muy reciente. Es una mera fantasía, y ya lo he explicado antes. Una cultura más fuerte o con más voluntad de imponerse derrota a otra, y a veces, puede absorver algunos carácteres, referidos en ocasiones a tecnología, mercancía, términos linguísticos... Pero ojo, que antes de eso existe un conflicto, del cual una de las dos no sale bien parada. Decimos la palabra proceso, pero olvidamos lo que representa ese proceso. Una guerra, una conquista o un genocidio es un proceso claramente. ¿Pero que implica cada uno? La ventaja de un grupo sobre el otro, que es derrotado y eliminado.



No es una fantasía, siempre que se encuentran muchas culturas juntas, hay multiculturalidad, y es un proceso que se acaba cuando todas ellas se separan o forman una nueva. Las tecnologías van haciendo cada vez más pequeñas las diferencias culturales, por ejemplo, según las horas de sol, las actividades de un pueblo u otro son diferentes, pero cuando se inventa la luz artificial, las culturas cambian y tienden a igualarse en dichas actividades.
Roma, fue un ejemplo de multiculturalidad y ves como las diferentes culturas europeas a medida que se igualan en tecnología van cortando sus diferencias y haciéndose más igualitaria, no es raro que un día hablemos de una cultura europea y el resto subculturas que la conforman.



> Cuando hay una diferencia marcada, un modo de vida o cultura vive en desventaja frente a otro, incluso en momentos de supuesta convivencia. Cuando ambos igualan fuerzas, una acaba destruyendo o absorbiendo a la otra.



En realidad no, nunca se destruye ninguna, siempre queda marca de esa menos evolucionada o adaptada al entorno, en la cultura resultante. La que gana, en realidad ya no es la misma, ya está modificada. Las culturas están siempre en movimiento.



> Tú y el obispo sois españoles. Wilson Osvaldo, Ahmed Mohhamed, y Ongongo no lo son. Diversidad dentro de la unidad, y eso considerando los márgenes que establecemos para definir que es diversidad y que es homogeneidad.



Sabes que eso no es real...... sabes que yo, como muestra de esa diversidad interna molesto, como los homosexuales que quieren derechos, como las personas que quieren abortar, como las personas que quieren una educación científica, como quienes creen que el futuro tiene que pasar por una menor demografía, etc .......... sabes que nuestras querencias no son tratadas con respeto ni tomadas en cuenta por esa asociación que intenta zancadillearlo todo constantemente y tú quieres darnos doble ración de ella



> Si hablamos de diversidad étnica, la ciencia ha comprobado que esta provoca problemas en la sociedad, la fractura, aparecen conflictos e impide su correcto desarrollo.



Toda sociedad tiene problemas, si hay una ciencia que ha demostrado que la diversidad étnica causa problemas, la misma es la que ha demostrado que una sociedad no diversa, en una situación de paz, es endogámica y tiende a la desaparición.... :: O coges todo el plato de esa ciencia o no la tenemos en cuenta, pero no puedes coger sólo la parte que te interesa.



> La diversidad, dependiendo del sentido al que te refieras, no tiene valor en si misma, si no aclaramos previamente a que hace referencia.



Yo ya la dejé clara, diversidad es que yo y el Obispo de Tuy formamos parte de una sociedad donde nadie puede imponerse a otro, simplemente porque tiene más influencias.................



> Tu juegas con el rollo "libertad", pero cuando se hace referencia a la posibilidad de hacerse referéndums para asuntos importantes, o aquello que elija el pueblo (somos todos muy listos y preparados, eh?) entonces escurres el bulto y dices que no todo tiene interés púlico. ¿quién decide si no tiene interés público? Por cuanto casi todas las cosas afectan a la sociedad de un modo u otro estas cosas están sujetas a debate.



Lo público es social, por tanto no tiene interés público tratar un tema desde el punto de una parte de la sociedad, tiene que tratarse desde todos los puntos. No lo dice nadie, es así, porque sociedad somos todos.

*Si tú haces un debate sobre blanco o negro? Si yo quiero marrón, quien me incentiva a participar? Cómo luego puedes acusarme de no remar? Cómo esperas que me sienta parte del debate? Tendrás que incluir todos cuantos colores existan en la diversidad, y sólo ese debate, puede tener consecuencias para la sociedad toda, identificar a toda la sociedad y obligar a toda ella. Tú quieres llevar el debate a tu terreno, sólo de lo que te interesa, y luego lloriqueas cuando los demás, no se sienten parte del tema y por tanto van por libre*



> Entonces saltas con lo de "consenso" y "debate político", en un intento cómodo por esquivar esas responsabilidades y relegar este poder a unos grupúsculos políticos que no llegarán a nada.



El consenso ya te he dicho que es lo ideal para mi. Yo siempre busco negociación, incluso aunque tenga que enseñar a negociar. Pero ya te he dicho, en España, debido a que nuestra cultura parece impedida para la negociación, aceptaría un referendum, pero de verdad, no sesgado.



> ¿Entonces que nos queda? ¿La dictadura? ¿Democracia representativa? El pensar que el ser humano es libre para escoger su mejor futuro es ridículo.
> 
> No solo somos incapaces muy a menudo de asegurar nuestra supervivencia y tendemos a seguir a la masa, sino que no tenemos muy presente el principio de la responsabilidad y el hedonismo, sentimentalismo o la cobardía se puede imponer en la opinión pública con facilidad.
> 
> ...



Es que tus miedos son banales para mi, tan banales como para ti mis preocupaciones.
Pero la diferencia es que yo estoy dispuesta a ayudarte y a debatir tus miedos y a tomar decisiones conjuntas en base a tus miedos, porque creo que la confianza es lo más importante en una sociedad para que progrese, por tanto preciso que tú confíes en mi.
Y tú en cambio, quieres darme doble ración de lo que yo no quiero y crees que porque tú eres superior yo tengo que aceptar por qué sí.....



> Claro, tienen 5 hijos y los ponen a trabajar en un país con 25% de paro en la gente joven, ¿no? Todo un seguro de vida. Pero no pasa nada, que lso gilipuertas de los españoles nos llenan la barriga y nos dan paguitas, son tan imbéciles que no tienen solidaridad con los suyos y en cambio dejan entrar a los de fuera, a los que se lo dan todo y lso colman de ayudas!



Para ellos trabajar es todo lo que saque pasta.
pedir, buscar chatarra, hacer trabajitos, vender ropa usada que consiguen aquí en su país de origen.... muchos viven de todo esto y cuantos más sean, más sacan, es más conozco algunos que así, se han comprado entre los padres y los hijos una furgoneta y van cada vez consiguiendo más. Si la crisis se pone mal, eligen al hijo más capaz y lo mandan a Alemania y cuando se sitúan va el resto. Es el número de hijos una seguridad económica para ellos, para todo el que sea pobre. Y al revés, cuanto mayor es tu seguridad económica, ya no precisas tener muchos hijos y tienes menos.



> Dale las gracias a la Constitución del 78, la incorporación de la mujer al trabajo, la liberalizacíon sexual, la entrada en la UE y el nuevo orden político que tenemos.
> 
> Tenemos menos poder adquisitivo...
> ¡Pero y lo chulo que queda mi graduado en mi pared colgado! ¡Soy mujer emponderada jijiji!
> ...



No me has confirmado eso de que en España se pagaba por tener hijos....Si lo dijiste porque se te fue la olla en el momento o sí fue verdad.



> Jesús no decía que nos traería ciencia, el quería traer el mensaje de Dios. El problema es que se quiere hacer pasar lo de marxito por ciencia y dirigir la economía de acuerdo a ello. Y por otra parte, si crees que marx no es determinista, es que no sabes una puñetera mierda de él, no lo has estudiado, o solo te has quedado con lo que te interesa. ¡Vaya estafa! Y yo soy un neoliberal que cree en el intervencionismo estatal y nacionalización de bienes



Yo siempre he defendido que el marxismo no es ciencia, lo he discutido en este foro más de una vez. Pero el marxismo sí que dejó ver la necesidad de convertir las humanidades en ciencia, de usar el pensamiento científico cada vez en más áreas y de abandonar la ciencia contemplativa.



> Matemática no implica economía. Marxito tan chachi guay que era fue precisamente criticado también por su visión eurocéntrica, por su voluntad de considerar el esquema de desarrollo histórico humano drl modelo típicamente occidental como aquel desde el cual crear su teoría, que curioso... Ahora va a resultar que los marxistas tenéis a un eurocentrista rancio como figura a la que seguir...



No, pero la relación matemática entre la energía consumida en la ingesta y la gastada en la caza ,para decidir que piezas se comen y cuales no, además de matemáticas, es una decisión económica que además ha tenido influencias culturales tan grandes como convertir sociedades patrilocales en matrilocales


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (20 Sep 2015)

Lech Walesa en Jerusalem Post








* 'If Europe opens its gates to Muslims, there will be beheadings here' *


Comentarios



> soon to air on bravo european channel..... beheadings of the day!!! use your I phone to pick who gets selected!!!
> No such thing as thumbs up or thumbs down....everyone gets beheaded eventually!





> With all the loose Christian girls running around and so few goats, there will continue to be mass rapes.





> A true liberal labor unionist after my own kind! How refreshing to see his dedication is to his people! So many betrayers among liberals today





> Marxism won't protect you from those that Walesa is speaking about, go visit Isis and see how things work out for you.





> wow -the truth and only the truth was will said by Mr leach -EU opens it gates and thy have to watch there back -beside thy all concern about there security concern from those radical Muslims all ready living in those EU -USA -CANADA which are all ready causing a threat to there own Citizen --even thy produce -home grown terrorist from there new generation --i wonder why all of those countries spending billions of $$$$ each year to protect there own people -thy becoming burden on all of those countries where Muslims Radical are living -i do wonder from where all of those countries of will have the extra billions which thy all in there deficit -thy need first to take care for there own poor and sick people -for food -shelters -so on and on ---and now thy have to feed all those new refuges - from all of this money going to come i guess from people who are paying there taxes -?-i.e there is no EU countries being left with any terrorist attack and lost so many lives from those animals -is it worth it to be so generous ?? and at the same time taking all those risks ?? -there is out cry all over those western countries who lost there beloved one for nothing -plus all those thousand and thousand + + + of the injured one ? was it worth it -?? beside nothing was accomplish so far -?? just thinks are getting worse -MY advice to all those coward men one -take your weapon and go back to SYRIA -to save your own country -to get rid of ASSAD the butcher -all so from ISIS too -i wonder how many of ISIS infiltrated among all of those refuges ?? very -very risky -LEACH DESERVE OUT STANDING V V V V -the truth all ways hearts





> Those of us who know the truth had better start speaking it. Thank you Mr Walesa. I respect those who are not intimated by the PC baloney and speak out.





> Here you are, imbecile trolls.
> The man who started the grassroots rebellion against the absolutism of the USSR, the creation of Solidarity, the poster boy of tolerance and multiculturalism happens not to be blind and stupid like the rest of you and your ilk.
> He understands the stakes of the Muzz refugee tsunami perfectly and is not afraid to say in plain language what most Westerners think but are terrified of saying (regardless of what he thinks about Jews).
> Every phobia, antisemitism in this board , derives from fear. Most of you Arschloch trolls, compensate by sublimating this fear into your obsession which has one and only one pair of objectives: to deride, harm and, if possible, destroy Israel, and to blame everything on the Jews all the time.
> ...



Gente metiéndose con él




> Lech is a polak piece of garbage who has steadfastly claimed that Jews cannot be poles. This is true of course since how could a Jew be a fat faced drunken polak like Lech; however, being a fat faced drunken polak, Lech spoke from a polak persepective, assuming such a thing exists. Let the Muslims have at him.





> If Walesa is being serious, it would be just desserts for Europe -- a virulently anti-Semitic place obsessed with bashing Israel, sympathizing with Arab terrorists who kill and maim Jews for a living -- while proposing that the solution to all the world's problems lies in creating a "Palestinian" terror dedicated to Israel's destruction. Let the Arab hordes stampede Europe's gates -- and stomp on Catherine Ashton and her successor, Federica Mogherini



Gente que no



> Interesting man... he recently came to mind and I wondered what he was doing these days. He lived under and fought against Communist oppression, probably sees similar oppression in countries dominated by Islamism, and doesn't want that to come to Poland.





> I live in South Africa and all our fast food outlets are halal, they control our foreign policy and tell us which stores we are allowed to shop at and which artists are allowed to perform in our country and they are 4% of the population. They don't integrate either, they attack other minority groups who don't agree with their myopic view of the world.





> Say what you want about him, he's 100% correct about the beheadings. Time will prove him right.






> They are not "refugees" but illegal immigrants seeking to live off welfare!
> 
> They sare safe in Turkey and surrounding Arab countries.






Parece que lo tienen bien claro. Los judíos que odian a Europa y tal y cual, saben y dicen lo que se nos viene encima. Los católicos de Europa Oriental, igual. Los católicos españoles que aman Europa y tal y cual, no tienen ni puta idea de lo que se nos viene encima. O nos mienten, sabiéndolo, sintiéndolo, intuyéndolo mientras callan y la Voz del Anti Papa sale por sus vocas como si fueran marionetas.


Una vez más queda claro, y lástima que no pueda modificar el títuo del hilo para aclarar que *es el Vaticano y sus borregos con galones occidentales los que la están cagando como un patido político progre o ONG cualquiera
*
Ése es el nivel


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (20 Sep 2015)

Los paladines pierden el combate por incomparecencia


----------



## Verto (21 Sep 2015)

*El director de Cáritas Líbano denuncia a los países del Golfo por no acoger refugiados*
*¿Como es posible que sólo algunos países europeos deban acogerlos?*

*Para el P. Paul Karam, director de Caritas Líbano, la emergencia de los refugiados se puede resolver sólo con la paz en Siria. Se necesita de un diálogo político sin excluir a nadie, ni siquiera a Bashar Assad. El número de refugiados presente en el país de los cedros es equivalente al 50% de la población. Es como si Italia recibiese a 30 millones de refugiados. Los países del Golfo están cerrados a la acogida. Sus donaciones se destinan sólo a los musulmanes. *

_(Asia News/InfoCatólica) _Para frenar el flujo de los refugiados el problema es uno solo: resolver la cuestión de la guerra en Siria». Y para encontrar una paz verdadera «que no sea un fracaso desde el inicio» se necesita no excluir a nadie de la mesa de negociaciones, ni siquiera a Bashar Assad.

El P. Paul Karam, director de Caritas Líbano va directo al grano, partiendo de la experiencia que él y los libaneses tienen al enfrentar la emergencia de los refugiados. En más de cuatro años, el Líbano hospedó a casi 1,5 millones de refugiados sirios y debe enfrentar los desequilibrios demográficos, económicos, políticos y de seguridad que todo ello comporta. Para él, *la comunidad internacional está ante todo indiferente, cerrando los ojos frente a la venta de armas y la financiación de los terroristas. Y también es incapaz de trabajar para el bien común, dejando que cada país se mueva en el tablero de Medio Oriente por sus propios intereses* y no por el bien común. El Consejo de Europa es simple: se necesita encontrar un camino para la paz en Siria, sin excluir a nadie.

A continuación la entrevista que el p. Paul Karam ha concedido a Asia News (B.C.)

*- Europa está enfrentando una crisis propia de una época con todos los refugiados- en su mayoría sirios- que golpean a sus puertas. Hay generosidad, pero también deficiencias y cerrazón. Muchos se lamentan de que los refugiados son demasiados. ¿Cómo es la comparación con el Líbano?*

En lo que se refiere a la polémica sobre los refugiados, me permito decir en seguida que *para frenar el flujo de los refugiados el problema es uno solo: resolver la cuestión de la guerra en Siria*. Si frenamos la guerra y el tráfico de armas, la financiación al terrorismo, todo puede ser controlado. Es un problema que la comunidad internacional debe asumir.

En cuanto al resto, *entiendo muy bien a lo que se enfrentan algunos países europeos con el flujo continuo de personas que huyen de la guerra*. Nosotros estamos viviendo este drama desde hace ya cuatro años y aún estamos sumergidos en él.

El Líbano tiene más de un millón y medio de refugiados provenientes de Siria. Los registrados son 1,2 millones, pero están también los no registrados. A éstos hay que agregar al menos medio millón de palestinos. Por lo tanto hay casi más de dos millones de refugiados ¡para los 4,5 millones de su población total! Es como si Italia, en vez de 150 mil, debiera hospedar ¡30 millones de prófugos! Líbano está llevando a cabo un gesto realmente heroico recibiendo a todas estas personas, sobre todo si hacemos una comparación con otros países que tiene territorio, posibilidades económicas y demográficas mucho más amplias y ricas.

El problema se prolonga también al futuro: *la llegada de un gran número de refugiados lleva a cimbronazos y desequilibrios en la demografía, la seguridad, la economía y la política…*

No es sino dentro de algunos años, que Europa tendrá que enfrentar los problemas que devendrán, como, por ejemplo, el crecimiento de la delincuencia (como de hecho ya está sucediendo en el Líbano). *No se puede seguir adelante así, encontrando dinero para financiar armas, enfrentamientos, etc. Y no pudiendo encontrar el modo para frenar todas estas guerras en Medio Oriente.*

*- No todos los países de la región son tan hospitalarios como el Líbano*

Es cierto: *¿como es posible que sólo algunos países europeos deban acoger a los refugiados? Los países del Golfo, Arabia Saudita jamás aceptaron acogerlos. Es una pregunta que la comunidad internacional debe hacerse. No nos podemos contentar con dar solamente dinero para ayudar a un país que hospeda a los refugiados , lavándonos luego las manos.*

Nosotros en Caritas ayudamos a todos, a cristianos y a musulmanes. Los países de Golfo hacen donaciones a fundaciones islámicas, que luego son distribuidas a los musulmanes necesitados.

Hace algunos días leía en un periódico que «Arabia Saudita acogió 500 refugiados», pero éstos en realidad eran sólo migrantes por razones económicas, y por lo tanto trabajadores y no refugiados.

Es necesario aclarar quiénes son los refugiados. *El Papa Francisco lo aclara bien: debemos acoger a los extranjeros, pero según nuestra capacidad y las capacidades del país.* Hasta Alemania ha tenido que bloquear el flujo de refugiados porque sus estructuras están a punto de colapsar...¿y qué debería decir el Líbano, que ya tiene aquí, en su territorio, una población de refugiados sirios equivalente a un tercio de su población?
*
La comunidad internacional hace cuatro años que dice: No se preocupen, los ayudamos. Pero esto no resuelve nada.* Es necesario intentar tratativas con Assad y dialogar para procurar terminar esa guerra, buscando la paz más adecuada.

*- La cuestión de los refugiados está muy ligada a Assad: diversos países europeos (como Francia o Gran Bretaña) muestran el drama de los refugiados culpabilizando (sólo) a Assad por esta situación. Lo mismo hacen los países del Golfo. Incluso la Organizacion para la Cooperación Islámica concluye que «la plaga de refugiados existe por culpa de Assad».*

Es necesario mirar toda la situación, y cuál es el camino que puede resolver la guerra en Siria. Ya hemos visto cuál ha sido el resultado de la guerra en Irak ; y el de la guerra de Libia; el resultado de las revoluciones en Egipto y en Túnez …. yo no entiendo *cómo es posible que la comunidad internacional no comprenda que no basta con cambiar el líder*, no basta con sacar del medio a Assad para que las cosas marchen bien en Siria. ¿Quién vendrá después de él? Es importante que la comunidad internacional también se pregunte por el futuro de estos países.

*- ¿Cuáles son las verdaderas emergencias?*

Operamos en condiciones muy difíciles. El Alto Comisionado de la ONU para los Refugiados ha reducido la ayuda por falta de fondos; Lo mismo hizo el World Food Programme… ¿Cómo se puede pensar que un pequeño país como el Líbano pueda resolver este gran problema? No se puede seguir adelante. La comunidad necesita hacer frente a la situación. Y *la solución es el camino de la paz, la negociación, sin excluir a nadie, ni siquiera a Assad. Después de Assad ¿quíen viene? ¿Daesh? ¿El grupo que ha matado a muchos cristianos y musulmanes y que produjo su éxodo de Mosul y de la llanura de Nínive? ¿Ésta sería la solución? ¿Ésta sería la primavera árabe?*

Si desaparece el régimen de Assad, los problemas siguen siendo: ¿quién está vendiendo armas en Medio Oriente? ¿Quién está vendiendo el petróleo de Daesh a través de Turquía? ¿Quién está financiando a las milicias fundamentalistas? En esta guerra, cada país parece tener un interés particular. Y el Líbano y Jordania son víctimas. *A nosotros nos toca resolver el problema de cómo alimentar a todos estos refugiados, la búsqueda de escuelas para ellos, cómo medicarlos, cómo encontrar los kits de higiene.... Y la comunidad internacional que dice: Lo sentimos, no disponemos de los fondos, arréglenselas.
*
*Es urgente resolver el problema de la guerra, poniéndose alrededor de una mesa, sin excluir a nadie, y encontrar la verdadera paz.* Espero que la comunidad internacional busque el bien común y no el bien de una u otra potencia. Medio Oriente se está ahogando y necesita una paz verdadera y que no esté condenada al fracaso desde el inicio.


----------



## El porquero de Agamenón (21 Sep 2015)

Ser ateo no es opcional.


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2015)

Dijo el Papa en La Habana, "debemos servir al hombre, no a la ideología".

A buen entendedor basta y para quien sepa discernir entre el hombre y las masas o el hombre y el individuo, también... Es la diferencia entre el nombre y el número o conjunto de números; es la diferencia entre el amor y la estadística.

Muchos parecen hacer lo mismo pero pocos se inspiran en el amor y la compasión.

La única Verdad está en el Señor. Lo demás son interpretaciones interesadas del movimiento de las sombras.


----------



## MariaL. (21 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Dijo el Papa en La Habana, "debemos servir al hombre, no a la ideología".
> 
> A buen entendedor basta y para quien sepa discernir entre el hombre y las masas o el hombre y el individuo, también... Es la diferencia entre el nombre y el número o conjunto de números; es la diferencia entre el amor y la estadística.
> 
> ...



Dirás ahora toca servir al hombre, aunque también habría que preguntarse: a qué hombre?

Te pongo el caso, cuando los curas durante años se aprovecharon del cerrazón de ojos de los católicos que dejaban de buena fe a sus hijos en manos de curas, y estos abusaban de los niños sexualmente, a que hombre servía la jerarquía (Papa incluido) que simplemente cambiaba, cuando hacía algo porque no le quedaba más remedio, ya que se habían metido con el niño que no debían, cuando simplemente cambiaba al cura de parroquia?

Ahora, cuando su credibilidad está por los sueldos, ahora se cambia de hombre, ahora se está al servicio de la víctima, del niño acosado, cuando? Cuando los tribunales en USA dejaron a la Iglesia Católica USA con las arcas vacías haciéndoles pagar indemnizaciones millonarias.

AHORA TOCA SERVIR AL HOMBRE, AHORA NO TOCA SERVIR AL HOMBRE, AHORA TOCA SERVIR A DIOS, AHORA TOCA SERVIR A UN HOMBRE, AHORA TOCA SERVIR AL CONTRARIO, AHORA TOCA.............

Según estén llenas las arcas, toca una cosa o la contraria

Ahora toca, acoger refugiados, que así se lava la cara de la Iglesia y además, hay un buen montón de dineros para repartir entre las asociaciones que organicen estas cosas, como van a faltar los mantenidos!!! AHORA TOCA...... lo demás son interpretaciones interesadas del movimiento mantenido pero eso sí, en medio de las luces.


----------



## Gorguera (21 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo pues, en que nada aportan.
> Estamos de acuerdo en que su influencia es muy alta y por eso matan la diversidad, no permiten que se escuche a las minorías que no le interesan a ella
> Y sí, se puede conseguir bajar su influencia y eso es tolerancia también, tolerancia con todos, cuando lo que se pretende es que todos sean escuchados, se calla al que más grita, para que se escuchen las otra voces
> Y en lo que discrepamos absolutamente es en que la gente desvía sus impuestos hacia la Iglesia, no es cierto. SON LOS IMPUESTOS DE TODOS. YO TAMBIÉN SÉ REPETIRME, SI FUERAN SUS IMPUESTOS YO PODRÍA METERME MI PARTE EN EL BOLSILLO Y NO PUEDO POR TANTO ES DINERO DE TODOS
> La Iglesia no da ningún beneficio ni siquiera en la caridad, está demostrado por los países más avanzados en este terreno, que no es el mutualismo, ni la caridad, ni la beneficencia, quien consigue progreso, si no el sistema de seguros sociales hacia el que nosotros nos hemos encaminados y los países de nuestro entorno están ya hace mucho. Las religiones cristianas europeas lo han entendido, la católica española es la única que no.



Estamos de acuerdo, en que aportan, tanto por labor social, cultural, o religiosa. Su influencia no puede matar la diversidad por cuanto forman parte de la Fe histórica, tradicional y mayoritaria de España. Y España no es islam, no es judaísmo ni es hinduísmo. 
¿Qué es eso de negarte a pagar impuestos? Vaya marxista de pacotilla, tienes discurso de neoliberata xDD Pero eso sí, los abortos de la Jenny tras tirarse a unos cuantos a pelo en una noche de borrachera los tendremos que pagar todos.
Pagas una muy pequeña parte porque la Iglesia, repito una vez más, tiene funciones en la sociedad española. Ya que la mayor parte de su financiación es la que he explicado en anteriores mensajes.



MariaL. dijo:


> Te pongo un ejemplo para que lo entiendas. Se te para el corazón, un señor sabe que tienes una fibrilación y va a buscar un desfibrilador mientras pide que te hagan una recuperación. Sale el listo del grupo diciendo que no hace falta ninguna máquina, que él se encarga, hay una discusión, se pierde tiempo, finalmente este hombre te recupera y te quedas con una hemiplejía.
> 
> Tu miras feliz que te ha salvado la vida? O lo miras descontento porque es el causante de la hemiplejía que no habría ocurrido sin él?



Yo te daré un ejemplo más adecuado, de acuerdo a tu palabro "consenso". Si estamos en un camino que se bifurca, y nuestra pierna izquierda y nuestra pierna derecha quieren ir cada una por un lado... ¿Cual es el consenso? NInguno, porque si se le da la posibilidad a cada pierna de moverse un poco en su dirección el individuo no se moverá en ninguna dirección, no habrá camino posible. Como mucho, se chocará contra el cartel de en medio que anuncia esta bifurcación del camino. Y esto responde a una realidad: en ciertas cuestiones, existe una polarizacíon fuerte que implica que un punto medio no es posible de acuerdo a ciertas circunstancias.



MariaL. dijo:


> Sí, pero la diferencia es que a ti te molestan porque te sientes molesto y a mi me molestan por cuanto nos nos deja cumplir los objetivos que cualquier nación debe querer tener, proteger la vida y la calidad de esta, de sus ciudadanos y buscar el progreso.



A mi no me molestan porque "me siento molesto" sino porque son invasores. Un cuerpo cargado de estrógenos menopausico, carente de virilidad, sentido del deber, instinto tribal y voluntad es difícil que pueda entenderlo, al igual que nunca yo podré entender los dolores del parto: No está en mi naturaleza. Cada sexo tiene su área, por ello el hobmre debe permanecer en puestos donde se requiera las características anteriormente mencionadas, donde cuestiones como el conformismo, pasividad, sentimentalismo y demás son perjudiciales para nuestra supervivencia, por chocar con nuestra tendencia natural a defendernos.
Nuestra vida y calidad de vida no existiría si no existen los españoles. Existiría la vida y calidad de vida de la moronegrada. Punto.



MariaL. dijo:


> Abortar, no debería ser un debate trascendente, por eso aburre. No debería ni ser debate, debatir a nivel político en un país sobre algo que se desconoce es ABSURDO.
> Proteger las fronteras, de tus miedos, es una chorrada.
> PROTEGER LAS FRONTERAS, es algo serio.
> Por eso el debate que debe tener un país es sobre proteger sus fronteras, no sobre, mami, tengo miedo a los moros.
> ...



El aborto como anticonceptivo de urgencia existe mayormente en la mente podrida de la Europa posmoderna. Los moros son invasores, por eso se protege las fronteras para que no lleguen. ¿Quién dice que yo quiero más capitalismo?
El miedo es una sensación totalmente necesaria y natural en los animales. Gracias a ella hemos podido sobrevivir y evolucionar. 
Quien no tiene nada que perder, que no se lanza a una empresa arriesgada, que sabe que será protegido por otros o que agachará la cabeza y se abrirá de patas de forma pasiva no suele tener motivos para tener miedo, solo simple conformismo y una perturbadora tranquilidad, la tranquilidad de quien no es consciente de la situación, de quien sabe que no le salpicará la sangre, o de quien es capaz de venderse al mejor postor por comodidad. Muy típicamente femenino. La responsabilidad y el deber, que se mezclan con el instinto de tribal saben ocuparse de las carencias de ese 50% de la sociedad.



MariaL. dijo:


> Por eso, como sé que en España es muy difícil, también lo vemos en la historia, conseguir un debate serio y formal donde todos se sienten a buscar lo mejor para el conjunto, no para si mismos (y sobre todo porque al ser católicos, nuestra cultura está infestada de miedos), te dije que aceptaría solucionarlo con referéndum. No es el referéndum la forma que más me gusta, ni la que usaría en muchos países, pero me parece aceptable, si las preguntas son serias y abarcan todo (no interesadas como las que tú presentabas) porque nuestra cultura no da para más, hay que esperar que evolucione un poquito más.



Pues como el camino de la evolución lo dirijan los ingenieros sociales herederos de Mayo del 68, la escuela de Frankfurt y demás aberraciones que han impregnado la metne de la borregada mala cosa...


MariaL. dijo:


> *Yo no he dicho minorías religiosas. He dicho minorías. Yo formo parte de una minoría tan española como la mayoría.
> Por mucho que uses trucos para negar nuestra presencia, aquí estamos, muchas minorías. Y este es el problema, te quejas de que no puedes solucionar nada, pero si te autoengañas al ver la realidad, no reconoces todos los actores, luego sólo te queda el vender miedo y el lloriqueo, porque equivocas el diagnóstico, el cartel de actores y por tanto tu solución es impracticable y no te das cuenta.*



Trata de se más concreta cuando hables. El hecho de ser minoría (en abstracto y en general como término) no te da ningún tipo de superioridad moral ni legitimidad en los derechos porque sí. Un psicópata, un loco, un saboteador... Son también minoría de la sociedad.



MariaL. dijo:


> Ves lo que te digo. Esto aburre en este siglo
> Y luego dices, que la solución es pasar por más de esto!!!!
> Por cierto el ser humano será menor de edad mental desde siempre, porque el aborto ha existido siempre, incluso la Iglesia Católica lo ha permitido en ciertos plazos en otros momentos de la historia.
> Tú mismo lo aceptas en una violación... algo estúpido. Si la vida es lo más importante, por qué admites matar una vida por evitar el mal trago de un embarazo y un parto a una persona por ser violada? :: La vida debería estar por encima. Sois tan aburridos, tan cansinos, es tan lento el ver cambiar al NUNCA aborto, bueno síiiii, cuando la madre está en peligro, bueno vale, en violaciones también, bueno si va a morir el niño antes de un año, pues vale, bueno, también cuando........
> Si supierais lo cansino que es ir viéndoos evolucionar.....



¿Sois tan aburridos quienes? ¿Te has creado ya la imagen ajustada a tu visión binaria del mundo , de las dos españas, los dos sectores y esos dos mundos? Yo tendría que ser el monárquico, pepero, conservador, nacionalcatólico. Mala cosa, porque vas muy desencaminada sobre mi forma de pensar. Mi postura no tiene que estar ni mucho menos fundamentada en esa caricatura mental tuya, ni tener como base el pensamiento religioso para oponerme al mantra de moda de "aborto libre".



MariaL. dijo:


> No, lo que tú propones es yo quiero como yo quiero y porqueyolovalgo, sin vivir el más mínimo atisbo de realidad. Como el niño que dice que no quiere crecer o que no quiere que su hermanito se haga mayor. El mundo hay que cambiarlo, pero sin utopías, hay que proponer cosas que se puedan aceptar.
> Hablar de miedos, para defender algo, es que no te hagan caso.
> Hablar de más ración de quien te está frenando el desarrollo, para evitar supuestos males futuros, es que no te hagan caso
> El problema es tuyo, ofreces soluciones tontas a problemas que pueden ser ciertos o no, pero pueden ser ciertos. Ahora, no pidas que te tomen en serio si no das soluciones reales, serias, formales, que puedan ser tomadas en cuenta.



Son perfectamente factibles y posibles: Nido de ametralladoras cada cierto número de metros en la frontera, expulsión de ilegales en el territorio y nacionalizados por el PP y el PSOE en los años del a locura, expulsión de todo aquel individuo que se dedique al crimen o rompa la ley. Retirar todo tipo de paguitas de los invasores, y emplear ese presupuesto en ayudas que beneficien a los españoles: sanidad, natalidad, educación, investigación...
Tu eres la que habla de consensos, "libertades importantes" como abortar, sociedades utópicas marxistas... lo mío no es nada utópico, porque se sabe y se ha comprobado que FUNCIONA.



MariaL. dijo:


> Hombre, el marxismo intenta llegar al comunismo, que es una sociedad autogestionada sin Estado....
> Lo que yo digo es, que todo objetivo tiene que tener una planificación y esta tiene que ser coherente. La que puedes sacar de Marx, de su idea de como ocurren las cosas, me parece muy buena, la tuya, utópica, porque quien te va a apoyar cuando propones más de lo que las minorías no quieren?



La de Marx, por mucho que haya sido llamada como "socialismo científico" es una mera utopía, puesto que choca contra la naturaleza humana, y en el trnscurso hacia ese paraíso socialista, se crea una dictadura basada en un organismo que sustituye al estado, pero que dispone de métodos de represión bastante más duros de los que daría el estado capitalista.
El sentido común y el principio de autoconservacíon y defensa de lo propio es el que debe existir.



MariaL. dijo:


> Venga, ya, el contexto es clarísimo y nivel te sobra!!!!



Aprende a expresarte en condiciones en la lengua castellana, que ya tienes una edad.



MariaL. dijo:


> No es una fantasía, siempre que se encuentran muchas culturas juntas, hay multiculturalidad, y es un proceso que se acaba cuando todas ellas se separan o forman una nueva. Las tecnologías van haciendo cada vez más pequeñas las diferencias culturales, por ejemplo, según las horas de sol, las actividades de un pueblo u otro son diferentes, pero cuando se inventa la luz artificial, las culturas cambian y tienden a igualarse en dichas actividades.
> Roma, fue un ejemplo de multiculturalidad y ves como las diferentes culturas europeas a medida que se igualan en tecnología van cortando sus diferencias y haciéndose más igualitaria, no es raro que un día hablemos de una cultura europea y el resto subculturas que la conforman.



"Forman una nueva"= Son absorbidas por la más fuerte. En muchas ocasiones, de manera bastante traumática, y junto a esto, suele venir una suplantación étnica.
Los elementos para la medición empírica o las magnitudes no van a cambiar tan fácilmente la religión, tradiciones, la configuración étnica, la lengua, la historia en común, o la forma de relacionarse. Se necesita algo más complejo, y si no hay una maquinaria fuerte detrás para mantener esto, que es totalmente artificial, no podrá tener lugar.
Roma fue víctima precisamente de lo que seremos víctimas nosotros: Corrupción, comodidad y hedonismo, subversión de valores, y progresiva suplantación poblacional por extraños y gentes de otras razas y culturas incompatibles con la nuestra.



MariaL. dijo:


> En realidad no, nunca se destruye ninguna, siempre queda marca de esa menos evolucionada o adaptada al entorno, en la cultura resultante. La que gana, en realidad ya no es la misma, ya está modificada. Las culturas están siempre en movimiento.



Están en movimiento, y en conflicto. Lo de que ninguna desaparece... Díselo a todos aquellos peublos que están en reisgo de desaparecer, invadidos culturalmente y siendo reemplazados. Es curioso, pero el fenómeno de globalziación a veces despierta una fuerza contraria, que precisamente reaviva las diferencias en muchos casos. Esta fuerza evidentmente solo puede operar en la medida en que la cultura que está siendo amenazada tiene fuerza para rechazar la que invade. En caso contrario, dependiendo el grado de las diferencias entre una y otra, y otras variables, podemos esperar uan sustitución mayoritaria o total.



MariaL. dijo:


> Sabes que eso no es real...... sabes que yo, como muestra de esa diversidad interna molesto, como los homosexuales que quieren derechos, como las personas que quieren abortar, como las personas que quieren una educación científica, como quienes creen que el futuro tiene que pasar por una menor demografía, etc .......... sabes que nuestras querencias no son tratadas con respeto ni tomadas en cuenta por esa asociación que intenta zancadillearlo todo constantemente y tú quieres darnos doble ración de ella



"Homosexuales quieren derechos"=Gente con un trastorno mental quieren ser reconocidos como personas sanas, bombardear con sus actividades a todo el mundo machacando día y noche por los medios como se divierten, hacer prácticas de exhibicionismo, promiscuidad y depravación pública, y considerarlos personas preparadas para criar hijos... Esto en países menos podridos que España sigue siendo visto como una aberración.

"Personas que quieren abortar" Como me imagino que la mayoría no han sido violadas, ni su hijo viela maternidad es malo? ¿Difundes en los medios y sistema educativo dogmas y mantras nocivos que hagan a la gente hedonista, comodona, nihilista e irresponsable? Sí a todo. Chachi guay! ¿Y quién formará parte de la siguiente generación si esto se generaliza? ¡Am! Que nos traeremos millones de marronoides tercermundistas. Que original sí... Pero sospechosamente igual a lo que quieren las élites psicópatas y todo el conjunto de organismos internacionales tan humanitarios y de ne deforme, ni están en un riesgo grave de salud, supongo que son las charos o las cuatro perroflautas/jennys que teniendo una vida promiscua e irresponsable, pasando olímpicamente de los anticonceptivos que ellas lucharon tanto por difundir y haciendo manifiesto de su pensamiento cortoplacista, se quedan embarazadas de cualquier personaje, y como nos demuestran que son menores de edad mentalmente, lo solucionan tirando fetos a picadoras de carne o a una papelera.

"Personas que quieren menor demografía". ¿Esto que es? ¿Personas que quieren reducir la población? ¿Cómo? ¿Matas gente? ¿Impidas que nazca? ¿Lavas el cerebro a al gente diciéndole que la familia y corazón puro: El fin de occidente, y la limpieza étnica de sus gentes.
Como entenderás, no se puede tomar en serio a lo desviado, y a lo sano ponerlo al mismo nivel que lo enfermo, o ponerlo en entredicho. Eso se lo dejo a aquellos que el hecho en sí de la "pluralidad" les resulta positivo, aunque sea una pluralidad basada en todas las desviaciones y defectos posibles. 



MariaL. dijo:


> Toda sociedad tiene problemas, si hay una ciencia que ha demostrado que la diversidad étnica causa problemas, la misma es la que ha demostrado que una sociedad no diversa, en una situación de paz, es endogámica y tiende a la desaparición.... :: O coges todo el plato de esa ciencia o no la tenemos en cuenta, pero no puedes coger sólo la parte que te interesa.



Desconoces totalmente por lo que veo el término endogamia. Se utiliza machaconamente para atacar de manera ridícula a cuaquiera que no quiera ver desaparecer a su pueblo. Se llega a igualar el matrimonio entre gente de una misma familia, con gente de un mismo país o incluso de la misma raza, lo cual es totalmente ridículo. Como veo que aquí no tienes ni puñetera idea de lo que implica endogamia, y lo has soltado como tantos otros lo sueltan sin saber, pasamos a la siguiente.


MariaL. dijo:


> Yo ya la dejé clara, diversidad es que yo y el Obispo de Tuy formamos parte de una sociedad donde nadie puede imponerse a otro, simplemente porque tiene más influencias.................



Tu no estás obligada a ir a la Iglesia. Pero la religión católica es la religión mayoritaria...


MariaL. dijo:


> Lo público es social, por tanto no tiene interés público tratar un tema desde el punto de una parte de la sociedad, tiene que tratarse desde todos los puntos. No lo dice nadie, es así, porque sociedad somos todos.



La sociedad a día de hoy tambien son los débiles mentales, menores de edad, gente con pocos estudios o cultura, gente con antecedentes penales, extranjeros... 


MariaL. dijo:


> *Si tú haces un debate sobre blanco o negro? Si yo quiero marrón, quien me incentiva a participar? Cómo luego puedes acusarme de no remar? Cómo esperas que me sienta parte del debate? Tendrás que incluir todos cuantos colores existan en la diversidad, y sólo ese debate, puede tener consecuencias para la sociedad toda, identificar a toda la sociedad y obligar a toda ella. Tú quieres llevar el debate a tu terreno, sólo de lo que te interesa, y luego lloriqueas cuando los demás, no se sienten parte del tema y por tanto van por libre*



Yo no lloriqueo, expongo tus hipocresías y contradicciones, y dejo al aire los huecos de tus utopías flower power de poco sentido común.



MariaL. dijo:


> El consenso ya te he dicho que es lo ideal para mi. Yo siempre busco negociación, incluso aunque tenga que enseñar a negociar. Pero ya te he dicho, en España, debido a que nuestra cultura parece impedida para la negociación, aceptaría un referendum, pero de verdad, no sesgado.



Pues el consenso entre dos piernas que quieren tirar a izquierda o derecha en una bifurcación es que el cuerpo se quede donde está y no se mueva.



MariaL. dijo:


> Es que tus miedos son banales para mi, tan banales como para ti mis preocupaciones.
> Pero la diferencia es que yo estoy dispuesta a ayudarte y a debatir tus miedos y a tomar decisiones conjuntas en base a tus miedos, porque creo que la confianza es lo más importante en una sociedad para que progrese, por tanto preciso que tú confíes en mi.
> Y tú en cambio, quieres darme doble ración de lo que yo no quiero y crees que porque tú eres superior yo tengo que aceptar por qué sí.....



El que vive en una torre de marfil, que se sabe a salvo de los problemas porque se desentiende de ellos, espera que alguien le saque las castañas del fuego o que está dispuesto a entregarse al enemigo o rendirse no puede tener miedo a nada. Usas lo de miedo en un intento por golpearme psicológicamente, pero lo único que me estas diciendo es que soy alguien inteligente y sensato, y la persona con la que hablo alguien tremendamente irresponsable.



MariaL. dijo:


> Para ellos trabajar es todo lo que saque pasta.
> pedir, buscar chatarra, hacer trabajitos, vender ropa usada que consiguen aquí en su país de origen.... muchos viven de todo esto y cuantos más sean, más sacan, es más conozco algunos que así, se han comprado entre los padres y los hijos una furgoneta y van cada vez consiguiendo más. Si la crisis se pone mal, eligen al hijo más capaz y lo mandan a Alemania y cuando se sitúan va el resto. Es el número de hijos una seguridad económica para ellos, para todo el que sea pobre. Y al revés, cuanto mayor es tu seguridad económica, ya no precisas tener muchos hijos y tienes menos.



Vender coca, robar carteras, asaltar ancianas... Es trabajitos también te los olvidas Que entre las paguitas por traer sus larvas y demás ayudas que les da el españolito imbécil, no hay más que ver el nivel de vida que se traen algunos. 
Decir que es una inversión tener hijos en un país con tantas dificultades para encontrar trabajo para la gente joven, para alguien extranjero con nulo conocimiento de la lengua y cultura local, es una soberana estupidez.



MariaL. dijo:


> No me has confirmado eso de que en España se pagaba por tener hijos....Si lo dijiste porque se te fue la olla en el momento o sí fue verdad.



https://www.boe.es/diario_boe/txt.php?id=BOE-A-1962-6691



MariaL. dijo:


> Yo siempre he defendido que el marxismo no es ciencia, lo he discutido en este foro más de una vez. Pero el marxismo sí que dejó ver la necesidad de convertir las humanidades en ciencia, de usar el pensamiento científico cada vez en más áreas y de abandonar la ciencia contemplativa.



Como mucho, la necesidad de convertir las humanidades en herramienta política.


MariaL. dijo:


> No, pero la relación matemática entre la energía consumida en la ingesta y la gastada en la caza ,para decidir que piezas se comen y cuales no, además de matemáticas, es una decisión económica que además ha tenido influencias culturales tan grandes como convertir sociedades patrilocales en matrilocales



Lo creas o no, la civilización es algo tremendamente reciente. El intercambio monetario y nuestra manera de entender el comercio también. En el origen del ser humano, cuestiones relacionadas con la economía ocupan un lugar bastante secundario en su desarrollo. Elementos de parentesco, poder, instintos naturales, rituales, o religión ocupan una mayor trascendencia en la evolución de hombre. 
En esto último te equivocas. El ejemplo más evidente de esto, la comunidad de los mosuo tuvo lugar como sociedad matrilocal por decisiones de una clase noble que buscaba socavar la fuerza de esta población para que no tomara el poder. Sí. A día de hoy existen como recuerdo de que todo aquello que quiere salirse de la naturaleza, tiene las de perder y puede ser castigado de maneras bastante retorcidas por esta. Ser despojado de tu identidad, sentido de pertenencia, mentalidad guerrera...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (21 Sep 2015)

El simplón de Cáritas en Líbano no recuerda lo que pasó la última vez que tuvieron refugiaos...que mire la wiki si le falla la memoria :XX:


----------



## Verto (21 Sep 2015)




----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (21 Sep 2015)

Si es que estas cosas se ven venir de tan lejos...*Los kurdos confirman que el zancadilleao que ya está en Getafe era de Al Nusra* :XX:


----------



## BGA (21 Sep 2015)

Más contexto:



> *Albert Pike (E.U. 1908-1891)* uno de los padres fundadores del Antiguo Rito Escocés de la *Masonería; cabalista;* era un tipo brillante intelectualmente y se graduó en Harvard; ejerció como General de Brigada del Ejército Confederado; masón de grado 33, fué uno de los líderes del Ku Klux Klan, y Gran Maestre Illuminati. Albert Pike fue considerado como el líder masón más grande de su tiempo, y tal vez de todos los tiempos.
> 
> Es muy interesante, sobre todo para los masones de a pié, la frase de Albert Pike sobre la Masonería:
> 
> ...



Se trata de "Las Dos Ciudades" de San Agustín. *“Dos amores fundaron dos ciudades, a saber: la ciudad terrena el amor de sí hasta el desprecio de Dios, y la ciudad celeste el amor de Dios hasta el desprecio de sí mismo”[*

Cuidaros de los falsos vecinos.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2015 at 15:07 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Si es que estas cosas se ven venir de tan lejos...*Los kurdos confirman que el zancadilleao que ya está en Getafe era de Al Nusra* :XX:



¿Podría decir que grupo o asociación trajo a este refugiado a España?


----------



## Verto (21 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Más contexto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sastamente...

Si el tema te interesa, investiga la B'nai B'rith. Yo anduve indagando hace unos años el tema y no tiene desperdicio.

Saludos


----------



## MariaL. (21 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo, en que aportan, tanto por labor social, cultural, o religiosa. Su influencia no puede matar la diversidad por cuanto forman parte de la Fe histórica, tradicional y mayoritaria de España. Y España no es islam, no es judaísmo ni es hinduísmo.
> ¿Qué es eso de negarte a pagar impuestos? Vaya marxista de pacotilla, tienes discurso de neoliberata xDD Pero eso sí, los abortos de la Jenny tras tirarse a unos cuantos a pelo en una noche de borrachera los tendremos que pagar todos.
> Pagas una muy pequeña parte porque la Iglesia, repito una vez más, tiene funciones en la sociedad española. Ya que la mayor parte de su financiación es la que he explicado en anteriores mensajes.
> 
> ...



No vamos a llegar a ningún acuerdo en el tema de las aportaciones. Para ti aportar porque te parece la hostia en verso lo que hace, yo tengo claro que no aportan, pues se podría hacer muchísimo más con un sistema moderno, que con la caridad.

El consenso en tu ejemplo es muy simple, si me pones un ejemplo real, porque en teoría, tienes varias opciones. Una, crear un camino intermedio, ni derecha ni izquierda. Pero también por ejemplo, cede uno ahora y luego en el siguiente escollo cede el otro, siempre dependiendo de qué es más importante para quien. Por ejemplo, supongamos que la derecha es que la Iglesia deje de ser una mantenida y la izquierda es que sigamos manteníendola y que no somos capaces de elaborar una tercera vía, pues una salida, es por ejemplo, que a ti te interesa frenar la entrada de emigrantes según de donde venga, pues cedes en esa financiación, para luego conseguir apoyos a la hora de establecer criterios de discriminación a la hora de permitir la entrada de ciertas personas.... Eso es consenso. Nunca hay cuestiones insalvables, lo que hay, por ejemplo en el problema israelí-palestino, que es un clásico ejemplo de negociación donde nunca se consigue nada, es falta de voluntad.

Hoy hay tecnología suficiente para que puedas entender los dolores del parto..... nunca digas nunca jamás como no puedes saber como sería nuestra vida si en un momento de la historia hubiéramos tomado otro camino...... Igual nos hubiera ido mucho mejor o mucho peor... Sólo sabes lo que tienes hoy, no lo que podrías haber tenido

No he dicho que tú quieras más capitalismo, pero digo que al igual que tú quieres solucionar tus problemas jodiendo más a las minorías, pues pides más de aquello que las jode, los demás hacen lo mismo. Todo el mundo tiene sus manías y todos quieren más de lo que les gusta para defender sus manías y así nos va. No somos capaces de negociar, qué quieres tú? que puedo ceder yo?.. NO. Tengo manía, me niego a pensar que puedan existir varias soluciones, sólo hay una, la que yo quiero y todo el que no esté de acuerdo con esa solución, está contra mi. Somos una cultura jodida, por eso no debería extrañarte de que no todos piensen que somos una cultura a conservar....

Minorias (todas las españolas cuando hablamos de los españoles) es ser concreta..... si tu capacidad no da para entender que puedo incluirlas a todas las españolas.... :: No es mi problema, son tus sesgos que te obligan a leer: minorías religiosas.

Y si para ti el ser españolas las minorías, no implica que tengamos derechos por ser minorías, luego no te quejes de que te vengan los moros y los demás nos sentemos a mirar....

Sois aburridos todos los que adoptan tu actitud. Los españoles cansinos que ni avanzan ni dejan avanzar. Y no, no hay dos Españas, hay muchas, el problema es que todas están paradas esperando que los de atrás, avancen de una vez. Yo te he metido en un grupo, el grupo que cansa, el grupo que aburre, el grupo que no come ni deja comer, el grupo que vais avanzando lentamente, EL GRUPO PREPOTENTE QUE CREE HABER DESCUBIERTO LA NATURALEZA HUMANA, dentro de tu grupo hay de todo, desde Obispos hasta republicanos.... tú asumes, no yo.

Toda cultura se transforma, víctima de algo, de la corrupción... de un cambio climático... de la tecnología..... del fin de la vida útil del sistema económico..... toda. La nuestra también. Roma hoy sigue estando en muchas culturas europeas, es más, estamos formando una cultura europea, en la que está la romana también.

Si quieres un ejemplo de persona que lucha por disminuir la demografía, Bill Gates, es uno de los objetivos de su fundación, él considera que la humanidad tiene que disminuir la población.

LA RAZÓN DE TODO SER ENDOGÁMICO, ES DEFENDER LA HOMOGENEIDAD DEL GRUPO DE FORMA QUE SEA SIEMPRE IGUAL, CON LAS MÍNIMAS VARIACIONES Y SE DIFERENCIA CLARAMENTE DE LOS DEMÁS GRUPOS. Esto es totalmente aplicable a lo que hablamos: la cultura.

El parentesco, ha sido desde que tenemos conocimientos, una forma económica..... esto está demostradísimo. Las alianzas en las poblaciones antiguas se hacían por matrimonio. Es más, en muchas sociedades, los pobres no se casaban, sólo los ricos y las personas influyentes, porque si no tienes nada que dar o que recibir, que sentido tenía el parentesco?



> la comunidad de los mosuo tuvo lugar como sociedad matrilocal por decisiones de una clase noble que buscaba socavar la fuerza de esta población para que no tomara el poder



No hay ningún escrito que te afirme tal cosa. Y además son matrilocales.... entre comillas. El hombre no abandona su casa, su tribu ni su familia, al casarse....
Y corresponde esta costumbre con todas las sociedades matrilocales,(en que es el hombre quien abandona su hogar para ir al hogar de la mujer), en que en esa población los hombres faltan muy a menudo. Las sociedades matrilocales se forman como una forma de supervivencia de la aldea, para que las mujeres estén juntas unidas por vínculos familiares y al no separarse, la aldea se perpetúa, aunque los hombres se vayan.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (22 Sep 2015)

Los illuminati también :XX:


----------



## Verto (22 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los illuminati también :XX:



En la guerra cultural anticristiana participan hasta los teletubbies


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (22 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> En la guerra cultural anticristiana participan hasta los teletubbies



Hasta el Papa, amigo Verto.

Hasta el Papa


----------



## BGA (22 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Hasta el Papa, amigo Verto.
> 
> Hasta el Papa



Sr. Grappal, usted tiene el corasón partío....

Edito. Tiene usted la habilidad de abrir hilos muy interesantes y en los que de lo mejor del foro "ofrécese" a colaborar e ilustrarnos. En cierto modo, usted y su curiosidad nos ponen justo a las puertas de nuestra historia y , porqué no decirlo, ante nuestro embeleso.

Sin embargo, en éste hilo viene echando el resto y sus "me parto la caja" le ponen en un nivel en el que parece irreconocible... o demasiado reconocible. Usted me entiende.

Sin acritud y tal. De todos se aprende, incluso del "nemigo" (?).


----------



## Verto (22 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Hasta el Papa, amigo Verto.
> 
> Hasta el Papa



Completamente cierto. Este Papa es una figura excepcional que todos utilizan para defender los intereses de su bando.

La cuestión es si Dios también lo hace y por tanto quiénes son los que están contra Dios.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (22 Sep 2015)

Vamos a zanjar esta historia de una puta vez y después de esto no se les va a ocurrir volver a sacar el asunto sin que yo me vaya a limitar a copiapegarme este mensaje con escaso esfuerzo y mucho sonrojo para vuesas mercedes (hago la excepción de Ariadna de Naxos que se las arreglará para buscarme las vueltas de alguna forma haciendo de la anécdota la norma y malputiando gracias a conocerme bastante)

No soy enemigo de la iglesia católica, ni del catolicismo ni mucho menos del cristianismo. No respecto de su manual de instrucciones, de muchos de los papas, de muchos de los santos, de mucho de su pasado y sobre todo de mucho de sus fieles.

La Iglesia Católica primero, ortodoxa y protestante después añadida es la que hace que de Lisboa a Moscú o de John O'Groats hasta Bagdad, uno pueda encontrar los restos de Grecia, de Roma, de filosofía, de derecho con presunción de inocencia y de libre albedrío.

La Iglesia Católica preservó el conocimiento, lo difundió y lo expandió con gente como Roger Bacon, Grosseteste, Oresme y muchos más. Las catedrales románicas y góticas no las construyó ningún analfabeto y las universidades estaban pobladas por gentes de toda Europa gracias al latín como lengua común.

La Iglesia Católica dio en el siglo XV y XVI la base de la economía real, de como funciona, de qué es precio, mercado, interés, dinero, moneda, oferta y demanda.

La Iglesia Católica ha sido mecenas del arte, de la música, de la filosofia

La Iglesia Católica ha contado con enormes científicos y gentes de conocimiento como Mateo Ricci, Copernico, Mendel o Georges Lemaitre

La Iglesia Católica resolvió la cuestión social en las Indias Occidentales con su democracia tutelada en México o las misiones del Paraguay.

La Iglesia Católica ha sido la salvaguarda de Europa declarando cruzada Las Navas de Tolosa, Lepanto o el sitio de Viena

*Éstas, y muchas más, son cosas que cualquiera en este foro me ha podido leer con éste y mi anterior usuario desde el mismo momento en que me registré. Por estas cosas el que no me conoce en este foro y la vida real me llama ultracatóico * El problema es que a ustedes les molesta que además de la gloria, también señale las miserias.

Y Francisquito es un papa que no se parece en nada a aquellos que llamaron a liberar los Santos Lugares, a destruir al invasor africano en Las Navas de Tolosa, a levantar el asedio de Viena, a auxiliar Malta o crujir a los turcos en Lepanto.

Y ustedes, son esos que rebaño inofensivo no reparan en qué anda el pastor. Y yo, judío, anti español y anti católico y no sé cuántas mierdas más soy el que no agacha la cabeza contra los invasores y se juega el físico o la libertad o ambas cosas con ellos. Más de una vez y más de dos. Mira que me da que si un morito de estos con barba y rapado les mira mal, ustedes se cruzan de acera.

Ustedes son los que no se parecen en nada a Rodrigo Jiménez de la Rada, arzobispo de Toledo que tras predicar la cruzada por Francia y otros lugares, acabó en Las Navas de Tolosa, hace tantos siglos ya, con todo perdido al lado de su rey, dispuesto sin titubeos a lo que le pidió ese Alfonso, el octavo, tan distinto también a los que tuvimos no hace tanto.



> *Arzobispo, aquí muramos vos y yo*



Y yo, el enemigo, sí me parezco.

A partir de aquí, pueden seguir leyendo al tontopollas de Juan Manuel de Prada, hablar de los iluminatos, los reptilianos, los judíos o la puta madre de Mahoma y a aplaudir sin reservas cada dislate del Anti Papa contra España y contra Occidente. Y en general, a hacer el ridículo las veces que quieran y plegarse a parecer tontos aplaudiendo y haciendo suya la tontería de pedir una invasión islámica.


----------



## Verto (22 Sep 2015)

Dios, que buen vasallo si tuviera buen señor.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (22 Sep 2015)

Sólo hay un señor, amigo Verto


----------



## Verto (22 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Sólo hay un señor, amigo Verto



Efectivamente, sólo hay un Señor. Aquel a quién siguen aquellos que cargan con su cruz.


----------



## Verto (22 Sep 2015)

*Acoger al refugiado... y solucionar el problema de raiz*

Acoger. Eso no se duda. Ante el drama de los miles y miles de refugiados que están abandonando su tierra desde Siria de manera especial y desde otros países aledaños, hay que darlo todo y acoger a estas personas como sea. De hecho, hay que ver la explosión de solidaridad que se ha destapado en toda Europa y la generosa respuesta de instituciones, familias e individuos.

Pensemos por qué pasan estas cosas. Conocemos desde hace tiempo la emigración por motivos económicos y ahora nos damos de bruces con el drama de los refugiados que huyen de territorios devastados.

Siria no existe en la práctica. Alepo, ciudad arrasada. Palmira, patrimonio de la humanidad, dinamitada. No queda un cristiano. Poblaciones enteras asoladas por el terror de la yihad. La gente, huyendo como sea y a donde sea. La causa es clara: el terrorismo yihadista que vamos a ver cómo se va desenvolviendo.

Me sorprende encontrarme con gente con fama de buena, solidaria y preocupada por los pobres que, sin embargo, grita constantemente eso tan bonito y demagógico del “no a la guerra”. Pues vale. Que se maten, que acaben con el patrimonio de la humanidad, que vendan a los cristianos como esclavos, violen y asesinen a las mujeres, nos encontremos cada día con decapitaciones, muertes horribles, abusos, pero no a la guerra. Claro, nosotros, que somos gente buena, no queremos guerra… pero luego decimos que todos somos culpables de las tragedias del mar.

El gran problema de los inmigrantes y los refugiados está en sus propios países. En gobiernos corruptos que mantienen a la gente hambrienta y sin recursos, en el terrorismo que se impone por la muerte y el pánico. Por eso, acoger a inmigrantes y refugiados es exigencia de respeto de los más elementales derechos humanos. Pero no se nos olvide que acoger a los que llegan no es más que una solución de urgencia, pero que el mal es más profundo y necesita un tratamiento de choque, que pasará necesariamente por armas, ejércitos, acabar con la yihad y evidentemente a tiros.

No falta gente gilipollesca cuya única ocurrencia es que hay que dialogar y que guerra no. Pues vale. Con unos tipos que dinamitan Palmira, cortan cabezas, arrasan ciudades, violan y todo por puro fanatismo, vas y dices que buenas, que si nos tomamos un té y que ustedes deben ser más comprensivos. Y van los tipejos te dan la razón y se dedican a la penitencia y las buenas obras.

Servidor no tiene dudas en la necesidad de acoger a inmigrantes y refugiados y poner a disposición de estas personas lo que sea y como sea. Pero servidor también dice que la única forma de poner solución a esto es atajar los problemas en los países de origen, y que en el caso de la yihad, a tiros. El problema no está en el no a la guerra, sino en un sí mayúsculo a la paz, pero entendiendo que conseguir la paz a veces exige amputar para extirpar tumores.

P. Jorge González Guadalix


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (22 Sep 2015)

Vaya hombre. Mordecai Arrekarallo Ben Shalom Rabinovich..las cosas que dice, oye

Este debe de sr otro judío anti español y esas cosas


----------



## Verto (22 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Vaya hombre. Mordecai Arrekarallo Ben Shalom Rabinovich..las cosas que dice, oye
> 
> Este debe de sr otro judío anti español y esas cosas



Quién a "demonios" convoca...

Vamos a ver si de verdad quiere Ud tratar el tema en serio o va a seguir tomándonos por gilipollas.

Por no irnos muy atrás. Pio XII en 1949:

_"Noi non ignoriamo quanto è stato generosamente compiuto da pubblici organismi e da iniziative private per alleviare la sorte di questa provatissima moltitudine; e Noi stessi, continuando l'opera di carità, intrapresa sin dall'inizio del Nostro pontificato, abbiamo fatto e facciamo quanto è possibile per sovvenire ai loro più urgenti bisogni.

*Ma la situazione di questi profughi è così incerta e precaria, che non potrebbe protrarsi più a lungo. Mentre perciò esortiamo tutte le persone nobili e generose a soccorrere secondo le loro possibilità questi esuli, sofferenti e privi di tutto, rivolgiamo un caldo appello a coloro cui spetta provvedere, perché sia resa giustizia a quanti, costretti dal turbine della guerra a lasciare le loro case, non bramano che ricostituire in pace la loro vita.
*
Ciò che più ardentemente desidera il Nostro cuore e quello di tutti i cattolici, specialmente in questi santi giorni, è che finalmente la pace torni a splendere su quella terra, dove visse e versò il suo sangue Colui che dai profeti fu annunziato come «il Principe della pace» (Is 9, 6) e dall'apostolo Paolo proclamato «la Pace» (cf. Ef 2, 14)."_

De la carta encíclica "Redemptoris Nostri" escrita en 1949, refiriéndose a los refugiados palestinos por la guerra árabe-israelí de 1948. 

Tres años más tarde publicaría la Constitución apostólica Exsul Familia que está considerada como la carta magna de la pastoral de emigrantes y refugiados de la Iglesia Católica. 

_"61. Insistencia ante los gobiernos, especialmente en favor de la justicia. *Nos dirigimos, además, con insistencia a los supremos gobernantes de los Estados, a los presidentes de organizaciones y a cuantos hombres rectos y bien dispuestos había para que consideraran con mucho detenimiento y resolvieran el problema gravísimo de los refugiados y emigrantes, que removieran al mismo tiempo los peligros que a causa de la guerra corrían todos los pueblos y pensaran cuáles eran los remedios que habían de aplicarse para reparar los males; ponderaran, finalmente, cuanto importaba a la sociedad humana que todos, uniendo ideas y esfuerzos, subsanaran rápida y eficientemente tantas de las más urgentes necesidades de esos hombres infortunados, coordinando los postulados de la justicia con las exigencias de la caridad*: "Ciertamente, muchas de las injustas condiciones existentes en el campo social puede de algún modo remediar la caridad, pero esto no basta. Pues, primero se necesita vigorizar la justicia, hacerla prevalecer y realmente lograr que se imponga."

(...)

"64. El Papa siente la angustia del problema de desplazados e insiste en una paz justa también para los refugiados. A nadie, que oyó las palabras pronunciadas por Nos tanto en la Vigilia de la Natividad de Nuestro Señor en el año 1945 como en las Alocuciones dirigidas a los Cardenales recién creados, el día veinte de febrero de 1946 y al Colegio de los representantes ante la Santa Sede, el día 25 de ese mismo mes, a nadie, decimos, podrá escapar con qué angustia y desasosiego del corazón se conmovía el Padre de todos los fieles. En esas alocuciones y mensajes radiofónicos condenamos con palabras enérgicas los principios del "Totalitarismo" e "imperialismo" del Estado como también las doctrinas de un desorbitado "nacionalismo" por cuanto el los, mientras por un lado restringen, a su arbitrio, el derecho natural de los hombres a la emigración y la fundación de colonias, por el otro obligan a pueblos salir de otras parte, deportando a los habitantes contra su voluntad y osan criminalmente arrancar a los ciudadanos a su familia, su hogar y su patria. En la recordada alocución dirigida a los representantes y embajadores de diferentes naciones Nos quisimos refirmar una vez más Nuestra voluntad, ya antes a menudo manifestada, en presencia de esa solemne reunión, de propiciar una paz justa y segura; el otro camino que señalamos para alcanzar esa paz favorece las mutuas relaciones entre los pueblos de tal modo que permite, finalmente, regresar a casa a los desplazados y refugiados y a emigrar a otras regiones a los que carecen de fortuna o sea los que, en casa, se hallan destituidos de lo necesario para la vida. " _

En el 63 Juan XXIII vuelve a insistir sobre el tema de los sufrimientos y los derechos de los refugiados con la "Pacem in terris". Todo esto es anterior al CVII por aquello de los sedevacantistas y demás ultas. 

_"Derecho de residencia y emigración.

25. Ha de respetarse íntegramente también el derecho de cada hombre a conservar o cambiar su residencia dentro de los límites geográficos del país; *más aún, es necesario que le sea lícito, cuando lo aconsejen justos motivos, emigrar a otros países y fijar allí su domicilio*. El hecho de pertenecer como ciudadano a una determinada comunidad política no impide en modo alguno ser miembro de la familia humana y ciudadano de la sociedad y convivencia universal, común a todos los hombres."

(...)

La situación de los exiliados políticos

103. El paterno amor con que Dios nos mueve a amar a todos los hombres nos hace sentir una profunda aflicción ante el infortunio de quienes se ven expulsados de su patria por motivos políticos. La multitud de estos exiliados, innumerables sin duda en nuestra época, se ve acompañada constantemente por muchos e increíbles dolores.

104. Tan triste situación demuestra que los gobernantes de ciertas naciones restringen excesivamente los límites de la justa libertad, dentro de los cuales es lícito al ciudadano vivir con decoro una vida humana. Más aún: en tales naciones, a veces, hasta el derecho mismo a la libertad se somete a discusión o incluso queda totalmente suprimido. Cuando esto sucede, todo el recto orden de la sociedad civil se subvierte; por que la autoridad pública está destinada, por su propia naturaleza, a asegurar el bien de la comunidad, cuyo deber principal es reconocer el ámbito justo de la libertad y salvaguardar santamente sus derechos.

105. Por esta causa, no está demás recordar aquí a todos que los exiliados políticos poseen la dignidad propia de la persona y se les deben reconocer los derechos consiguientes, los cuales no han podido perder por haber sido privados de la ciudadanía en su nación respectiva.

106. Ahora bien, *entre los derechos de la persona humana debe contarse también el de que pueda lícitamente cualquiera emigrar a la nación donde espere que podrá atender mejor a sí mismo y a su familia. Por lo cual es un deber de las autoridades públicas admitir a los extranjeros que llegan y, en cuanto lo permita el verdadero bien de su comunidad, favorecerlos propósitos de quienes pretenden incorporarse a ella como nuevos miembros.*"_

Ya el Concilio Vaticano II y sucesivamente el Magisterio vuelve a abordar el tema recurrentemente con diferentes propuestas pastorales específicas al considerar el problema "Un signo de los tiempos".

Posteriormente Pablo VI instituyó en 1970 la Pontificia Comisión para la Pastoral de la Emigración y del Turismo, que más tarde se convierte en el Pontificio Consejo para la Pastoral de los Emigrantes e Itinerantes, con la publicación de la Constitución apostólica Pastor Bonus en el 88.

A dicho Consejo se le confió, entre otras cosas, la pastoral de *"los que se vean obligados a dejar su patria o carezcan totalmente de ella"*. En 1971 Pablo VI instituye el Pontificio Consejo Cor Unum con la función de _"estimular a los fieles cristianos, como participantes en la misión de la Iglesia, a que den testimonio de la caridad evangélica y sostenerlos en dicha inquietud; fomentar y coordinar las iniciativas de las organizaciones católicas que trabajan para ayudar a los pueblos en necesidad...; [y] prestar su colaboración, mediante un esfuerzo común, a la consecución de ponerse al servicio del progreso humano"._

También Benedicto XVI trata el tema en favor de los refugiados apenas un mes después de su elección, con motivo de la celebración de la Jornada Mundial del Refugiado, promovida por la ONU cada 20 de junio cuando destaca:

_"La fuerza de espíritu que necesita quien debe dejarlo todo, a veces hasta su propia familia, para evitar graves dificultades y peligros.

La comunidad cristiana, que se siente cercana a cuantos viven esta dolorosa condición se esfuerza por sostenerlos y les manifiesta su interés y su amor. Esto se realiza mediante gestos concretos de solidaridad para que todos los que se encuentran lejos de su país sientan a la Iglesia como una patria donde nadie es extranjero."_

Desde la parábola del Buen Samaritano de Cristo hasta nuestros días, pasando por todo lo anterior y mucho más que sería largo mencionar, se encuentra el fundamento del llamado actual de Francisco, en la línea con la fe del Evangelio.

Así que mientras Ud sigue "convocando a los demonios" y defendiendo férreamente la cristiandad sin Cristo, nosotros seguiremos defendiendo el mensaje del Evangelio y manteniendo viva la tradición de las obras de misericordia en la Iglesia, mandato de la Caridad cristiana que Ud confiesa desconocer.

Buenas noches, Da Grappla.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (22 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Quién a "demonios" convoca...



Yo le llamaría persona sin miramientos para con ustedes y que tiene a los judíos más aborrecidos que ustedes. Se les acaban las excusas y los chivos expiatorios; es bastante más duro con ustedes que yo. En definitiva, le llamaría problema para ustedes



Verto dijo:


> Vamos a ver si de verdad quiere Ud tratar el tema en serio o va a seguir tomándonos por gilipollas.





Spoiler






Verto dijo:


> Por no irnos muy atrás. Pio XII en 1949:
> 
> _"Noi non ignoriamo quanto è stato generosamente compiuto da pubblici organismi e da iniziative private per alleviare la sorte di questa provatissima moltitudine; e Noi stessi, continuando l'opera di carità, intrapresa sin dall'inizio del Nostro pontificato, abbiamo fatto e facciamo quanto è possibile per sovvenire ai loro più urgenti bisogni.
> 
> ...







Es muy triste ver a gente formada y de buena voluntad seguir mareando con este asunto tirando de citas interminables en otros idiomas

Buenas noches


----------



## Verto (22 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Yo le llamaría persona sin miramientos para con ustedes y que tiene a los judíos más aborrecidos que ustedes. Se les acaban las excusas y los chivos expiatorios; es bastante más duro con ustedes que yo. En definitiva, le llamaría problema para ustedes



Ningún problema querido. En todo caso suyo por que este nos da la razón. A diferencia de Uds, "los demonios" nunca han negado a Cristo, y aquí se constata cuando este dice: 



> La coña es que todas estas cosas se hacen siguiendo a rajatabla los Evangelios y el espíritu del Nuevo Testamento..



Y frente a esto, la indiferencia, siempre fue una gran aliada. Sacudirse las sandalias y tal...



> Es muy triste ver a gente formada y de buena voluntad seguir mareando con este asunto tirando de citas interminables en otros idiomas
> 
> Buenas noches



No he ido más atrás porque ya todo estaría en latín y no es el caso, pero ha quedado claramente demostrado que su teoría del anti papa no es otra cosa que un farol para enmascarar sus verdaderas intenciones de atacar a la Iglesia, salvo que quiera tachar ahora de antipapas a todos los que le han precedido desde Pio XII, y sumarse así a la teoría de _"que la jerarquía eclesiástica también forma parte de las Élites, igual que la banca, las multinacionales y los mierdos de comunistazión"_ que decía el otro.

Y si es así, tampoco se entendería entonces esa encendida defensa de la Iglesia con la que ha tratado de impresionarnos mensajes atrás, pues nuevas contradicciones se sumarían a las anteriores que ya ha dejado patentes. Vaya, y Ud que nos acusaba de contradictorios... Eso si que da pena, oija.

Buenas noches.


----------



## BGA (23 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> La *Iglesia Caótica™®©*. Esa institución subversiva y hostil a los pueblos europeos, y no solo desde que personajos como Berganglio o WojCIA la dirigen.
> ...........................................................
> 
> Ya durante la Edad Media se aseguraron bien de evitar a toda costa la aparición de Estados Nacionales y especialmente de imperios y alianzas, manteniendo balcanizadas Italia y Alemania durante siglos. Quienes apoyaron a la herejía luterana partieron de la misma Iglesia Catótica: ver el caso del cardenal veneciano Gasparo Contarini y cómo apadrinó, a la vez, el nacimiento de los jesuitas por un lado y el cisma anglicano por el otro. No os lo perdáis: el continente dividido entre Reforma y Contrarreforma mientras los turcos y berberechos, unidos a saco, nos daban por el culo en el Mierditerráneo y los Balcones.
> ...



Casi raya al mismo nivel que alguno de "los grandes" de Conspiraciones.


----------



## Gorguera (23 Sep 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> No vamos a llegar a ningún acuerdo en el tema de las aportaciones. Para ti aportar porque te parece la hostia en verso lo que hace, yo tengo claro que no aportan, pues se podría hacer muchísimo más con un sistema moderno, que con la caridad.



A ti porque no te parece, pero que a alguien no le "parezca" no hace que algo no sea real. ¿Que se podría hacer más? Seguro. Todo sistema se presta a mejora.


MariaL. dijo:


> El consenso en tu ejemplo es muy simple, si me pones un ejemplo real, porque en teoría, tienes varias opciones. Una, crear un camino intermedio, ni derecha ni izquierda. Pero también por ejemplo, cede uno ahora y luego en el siguiente escollo cede el otro, siempre dependiendo de qué es más importante para quien. Por ejemplo, supongamos que la derecha es que la Iglesia deje de ser una mantenida y la izquierda es que sigamos manteníendola y que no somos capaces de elaborar una tercera vía, pues una salida, es por ejemplo, que a ti te interesa frenar la entrada de emigrantes según de donde venga, pues cedes en esa financiación, para luego conseguir apoyos a la hora de establecer criterios de discriminación a la hora de permitir la entrada de ciertas personas.... Eso es consenso. Nunca hay cuestiones insalvables, lo que hay, por ejemplo en el problema israelí-palestino, que es un clásico ejemplo de negociación donde nunca se consigue nada, es falta de voluntad.



Sobre lo de la Iglesia, porque repitas una mentira mil veces no se hará verdad. Yo ya te he aportado evidencias, y tú solo el "me parece" o el "en mi opinión".

Y no te creas, en lo político no creo que en el blanco o el negro; de hecho la clasifiación derecha-izquierda me parece anacrónica y bastante estúpida. La creación de un partido orbita en torno a muchos más ejes que el liberalismo consevador o el socialismo progresista. Pero eso no me quita el pensar que en ciertas decisiones el consenso en sí no lleva más que a un mero inmobilismo. 
El consenso en un tema tan complejo como el de la tolerancia a ciertos tipos de migración no llevaría a otra cosa que a discusiones y decisiones tremendamente arbitrarias, que no tienen por que ser siempre las mejores. Su única supuesta legitimidad es que son "el punto medio del pensamiento", pero por lo demás no ofrecen solución real a problemas que necesitan otro tipo de tratamiento y atención.




MariaL. dijo:


> Hoy hay tecnología suficiente para que puedas entender los dolores del parto..... nunca digas nunca jamás como no puedes saber como sería nuestra vida si en un momento de la historia hubiéramos tomado otro camino...... Igual nos hubiera ido mucho mejor o mucho peor... Sólo sabes lo que tienes hoy, no lo que podrías haber tenido



¿Meterme descargas eléctricas que provoquen convulsiones y espamos valorados por alguien como algo parecido a un parto? Estamos aún muy lejos de embarazar a los hombres y hacerlos parir. Y nunca se llegará a ese punto. Tampoco es un camino que interesa, aunque hay gente para todo. Los hay que les gustaría rebajar al ser humano a un espectáculo aberrante con patas, pero está claro que ciertas mentes no valen para producir más que basura.



MariaL. dijo:


> No he dicho que tú quieras más capitalismo, pero digo que al igual que tú quieres solucionar tus problemas jodiendo más a las minorías, pues pides más de aquello que las jode, los demás hacen lo mismo. Todo el mundo tiene sus manías y todos quieren más de lo que les gusta para defender sus manías y así nos va. No somos capaces de negociar, qué quieres tú? que puedo ceder yo?.. NO. Tengo manía, me niego a pensar que puedan existir varias soluciones, sólo hay una, la que yo quiero y todo el que no esté de acuerdo con esa solución, está contra mi. Somos una cultura jodida, por eso no debería extrañarte de que no todos piensen que somos una cultura a conservar...
> Minorias (todas las españolas cuando hablamos de los españoles) es ser concreta..... si tu capacidad no da para entender que puedo incluirlas a todas las españolas.... No es mi problema, son tus sesgos que te obligan a leer: minorías religiosas.



La solución de los débiles es extender su enfermedad, aumentarla y erigir al enfermo como ejemplo y modelo, a la vez que se hace la víctima. La solución del fuerte es extender y reforzar los fuertes, curar o darles las herramientas a los débiles para que se hagan fuertes, y hacer sana y fuerte a la sociedad.
Procura ser más clara y concreta en tus afirmaciones. Puedes estar incurriendo en una falacia al manejar términos con significados tan amplios para aspectos concretos. El ejemplo está aquí, que puede tener lugar para meter cosas como minorías religiosas, étnicas, de pensamiento, gente que es minoría al ser débil o enferma...



MariaL. dijo:


> Y si para ti el ser españolas las minorías, no implica que tengamos derechos por ser minorías, luego no te quejes de que te vengan los moros y los demás nos sentemos a mirar....



Curioso, porque precisamente quien tiene muy poca paciencia con las minorías, si estas hacen referencia a los enfermos, depravados, desviados o corruptos son la morería. A ellos no les hace mucha gracia los maricones, las feministas, los pervertidos o los ateos. Ellos directamente os pasan por la hoja de su cimitarra. ¿Paradójico eh? Aunque el rechazo a todo lo bueno y sano es algo típico de la moral de esclavos: el brillo de su grandeza te ciega y quema, luego antes de ser como ellos, es mejor intentar acabar con ellos y rebajarlos hasta la inmundicia de la que formas parte... "Lástima" que la morería no tiene esos prejuicios de la correción política, y no dudarña callar a quien les moleste.



MariaL. dijo:


> Sois aburridos todos los que adoptan tu actitud. Los españoles cansinos que ni avanzan ni dejan avanzar. Y no, no hay dos Españas, hay muchas, el problema es que todas están paradas esperando que los de atrás, avancen de una vez. Yo te he metido en un grupo, el grupo que cansa, el grupo que aburre, el grupo que no come ni deja comer, el grupo que vais avanzando lentamente, EL GRUPO PREPOTENTE QUE CREE HABER DESCUBIERTO LA NATURALEZA HUMANA, dentro de tu grupo hay de todo, desde Obispos hasta republicanos.... tú asumes, no yo.



http://24.******************/tumblr_mb3jv9aubV1rwl09fo1_500.gif
La naturaleza humana es la que es, aunque contradiga nuestros mantras buenollistas flower power.



MariaL. dijo:


> Toda cultura se transforma, víctima de algo, de la corrupción... de un cambio climático... de la tecnología..... del fin de la vida útil del sistema económico..... toda. La nuestra también. Roma hoy sigue estando en muchas culturas europeas, es más, estamos formando una cultura europea, en la que está la romana también.



Unas raíces comunes romanas, que se pensarían imposibles de rebajar, pero que con el tiempo han ido dando lugar a cosas cada vez más diferenciadas. Y seguirá ahbiendo diferenciación con el tiempo, aunque unos rasgos comunes puedan permanecer, aunque sean menos nítidos. Y esto nos recuerda algo: Existen culturas más cercanas y compatibles unas con otras, tanto por sus símbolos, religión, tradiciones, lengua, etnia de los portadores de esa cultura, historia en común... mientras que otras suelen ser por lo general bastante diferentes y su imposición es algo que lleva a cabo algo tremendamente traumático, si no es la eliminación total del sustrato anterior.




MariaL. dijo:


> Si quieres un ejemplo de persona que lucha por disminuir la demografía, Bill Gates, es uno de los objetivos de su fundación, él considera que la humanidad tiene que disminuir la población.



Pero nunca dicen de disminuir la de los negritos, indios o chinos, siempre curiosamente va dirigido a los blanquitos occidentales... Que curioso. O se nos mete a todos en el mismo saco, aún a sabiendas de que nuestra población está muriendo. Misántropos por todas partes.



MariaL. dijo:


> LA RAZÓN DE TODO SER ENDOGÁMICO, ES DEFENDER LA HOMOGENEIDAD DEL GRUPO DE FORMA QUE SEA SIEMPRE IGUAL, CON LAS MÍNIMAS VARIACIONES Y SE DIFERENCIA CLARAMENTE DE LOS DEMÁS GRUPOS. Esto es totalmente aplicable a lo que hablamos: la cultura.



Existen diferentes grados de endogamia. Estás haciendo uso de la palabra para intentar atacar mi postura invocando una imagen mental grotesca sobre aquellas poblaciones extremadamente aisladas y con un grado de consanguineidad alto, lo cual lleva a la acumulación de ciertos problemas o riesgos asociados a la genética.
Esto contrasta también con la problemática de la mezcla de poblaciones biólógicamente (y culturalmente distintas); bien es sabido los problemas de los que son víctimas algunos mestizos, la dificultad para obtener transplantes, los problemas de compatibilidad en lo referente a ciertos medicamentos... y todo sin mencionar la posibilidad de que el pueblo original se extinga debido a las mezclas con otros seres.
Todo ser busca desde que nace a aquellos que son más similares a uno mismo, y sus hormonas funcionan haciéndole sentir de distinta manera dependiendo de las características biológicas del humano que está frente a él. Para que una población se mantenga sana y siga existiendo, es deber de esta reproducirse con otras cercanas o similares a esta. Lo siento, la biología es racista.
Oxytocin Could Make You Racist, New Study Finds
Three-month-olds, but not newborns, prefer own-race faces
Race matters to 3-month-olds, study finds
https://majorityrights.com/weblog/comments/the_health_consequences_of_race_mixing/



MariaL. dijo:


> El parentesco, ha sido desde que tenemos conocimientos, una forma económica..... esto está demostradísimo. Las alianzas en las poblaciones antiguas se hacían por matrimonio. Es más, en muchas sociedades, los pobres no se casaban, sólo los ricos y las personas influyentes, porque si no tienes nada que dar o que recibir, que sentido tenía el parentesco?



Como tu visión tan absurdametne materialista te impide pensar con claridad, te olvidas que la base de las distintas estructuras de parentesco es el otorgar a seres con genética parecida a la tuya la posibilidad de desarrollarse y prosperar, o limitar las posibilidades de otros con genética diferente. 



MariaL. dijo:


> No hay ningún escrito que te afirme tal cosa. Y además son matrilocales.... entre comillas. El hombre no abandona su casa, su tribu ni su familia, al casarse...
> [Y corresponde esta costumbre con todas las sociedades matrilocales,(en que es el hombre quien abandona su hogar para ir al hogar de la mujer), en que en esa población los hombres faltan muy a menudo. Las sociedades matrilocales se forman como una forma de supervivencia de la aldea, para que las mujeres estén juntas unidas por vínculos familiares y al no separarse, la aldea se perpetúa, aunque los hombres se vayan.



Hay varias investigaciones que apuntan a esto, ya que las estructuras sociopolíticas superiores a los Mosuo no son las mismas de las de la antiguedad. Hoy existe como una mera aberración antropológica, al igual que las castas de la India: Un grupo superior con más poder instaura un sistema cultural, religioso o de estructuras de parentesco para tener sumido en lo más bajo a una población, provocar su disgensia o reducción demográfica, o despojarla de la posibilidad de que se rebele y tome el poder.
Las sociedades matrilineales por lo general solo pueden sobrevivir en un microcosmos geográfico o político muy peculiar: Si toma contacto co nsociedades sanas y guerreras, tiene posibilidades muy reducidas de ofrecer una defensa eficaz, ni posee las motivaciones naturales típicas del hombre por las cuales este es capaz de arriesgar su vida y lanzarse al combate. Cuestiones como patrimonio, herencia, descendencia, liderazgo... Todo a la porra. Yo desde luego que le deseo sociedades matrilineales a todos aquellos pueblos que se dedican a atacar a mi país.
http://www.mosuoproject.org/matri.htm
https://quiensebeneficiadetuhombria...6/por-que-los-mosuo-adoptaron-el-matriarcado/
Hua, Cai. A Society without Fathers or Husbands: The Na of China. Asti Hustvedt, trans. New York: Zone Books, 2001.


----------



## chemarin (23 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> A partir de aquí, pueden seguir leyendo al tontopollas de Juan Manuel de Prada, hablar de los iluminatos, los reptilianos, los judíos o la puta madre de Mahoma y a aplaudir sin reservas cada dislate del Anti Papa contra España y contra Occidente. Y en general, a hacer el ridículo las veces que quieran y plegarse a parecer tontos aplaudiendo y haciendo suya la tontería de pedir una invasión islámica.



Te iba a thankear pero vas y la cagas en tu último párrafo, es que te embalas muchacho.::

Por lo demás habéis creado un hilo larguísimo, en el que una vez más se puede constatar que se puede defender la posición que más nos apetece tomando los ejemplos que mejor se acomodan. Pero sí es interesante constatar como los Papas del pasado llamaban a la guerra contra el musulmán mientras que los actuales llaman a la rendición. ¡Cómo ha cambiado el mundo!

También tiene mérito hoy en día ser católico y tragarse todas las mierdas que pregona la jerarquía eclesiástica.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 13:26 ----------




BGA dijo:


> Dijo el Papa en La Habana, "debemos servir al hombre, no a la ideología".
> 
> A buen entendedor basta y para quien sepa discernir entre el hombre y las masas o el hombre y el individuo, también... Es la diferencia entre el nombre y el número o conjunto de números; es la diferencia entre el amor y la estadística.
> 
> ...



Lo que me sorprende de los cristianos en general es que no os deis cuenta de que esa frase del Papa no es de una persona espiritual o religiosa, un masón o un satanista podría decir lo mismo. Un Papa debiera haber dicho "debemos servir a Dios, no al hombre o a la ideología".


----------



## MariaL. (23 Sep 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> A ti porque no te parece, pero que a alguien no le "parezca" no hace que algo no sea real. ¿Que se podría hacer más? Seguro. Todo sistema se presta a mejora.
> 
> Sobre lo de la Iglesia, porque repitas una mentira mil veces no se hará verdad. Yo ya te he aportado evidencias, y tú solo el "me parece" o el "en mi opinión".
> 
> ...



No se si te das cuenta, pero estás hablando conmigo y yo hablo por mi, no sé por quien te crees que hablo ::
Claro que el consenso no aporta soluciones siempre, por eso te he dicho que una cultura como la española, donde no puede haber consensos porque es una cultura que no entiende esta forma de solucionar los problemas, me parecen bien los referendum, siempre qué se traten las preguntas y los temas, en su conjunto, no de forma interesada, como las que tú planteabas.
Las contracciones del parto no tienen nada que ver con descargas eléctricas, no seas bruto!!!
Por última vez, minorías hablando de españolas, son todas las minorías, si no entiendes el todas.....:: no es mi problema

Y cual es la naturaleza humana, ya que eres de ese grupo mágico de humanos que sois el único grupo que la conoce? Cuenta, cuenta, cuenta como somos los seres humanos 

No estoy haciendo referencia a ninguna sociedad endogámica concreta, tú has afirmado una verdad, que has dicho científica sobre la cultura yo te he dicho que si aceptas esa verdad, tienes que aceptarla entera y lo que yo te añadí, te guste o no te guste, es la segunda parte de tu verdad, o aceptas ambas o no aceptas ninguna.

Tus mensajes están llenos de contradicciones (lo cual es lo de siempre, otra cualidad que suele tener la gente que piensa como tú)
Te escandalizas por el aborto........... pero quieres poner metralletas disparando a gente 
Traes media ley de un principio que te interesa, pero no aceptas la otra media
Te quejas de que la gente no acepte tu postura, pero desdeñas a toda la gente que puede apoyarte porque discrepas con ellos.

La tuya, es una posición muy cómoda, eso sí. Como le pasa a la Iglesia, también están muy cómodos. Fieles a vuestros principios, solos contra todos, inamovibles en vuestra moral superior, si fueras marxista votarías a IU. 



> Hay varias investigaciones que apuntan a esto, ya que las estructuras sociopolíticas superiores a los Mosuo no son las mismas de las de la antiguedad. Hoy existe como una mera aberración antropológica, al igual que las castas de la India: Un grupo superior con más poder instaura un sistema cultural, religioso o de estructuras de parentesco para tener sumido en lo más bajo a una población, provocar su disgensia o reducción demográfica, o despojarla de la posibilidad de que se rebele y tome el poder.
> Las sociedades matrilineales por lo general solo pueden sobrevivir en un microcosmos geográfico o político muy peculiar: Si toma contacto co nsociedades sanas y guerreras, tiene posibilidades muy reducidas de ofrecer una defensa eficaz, ni posee las motivaciones naturales típicas del hombre por las cuales este es capaz de arriesgar su vida y lanzarse al combate. Cuestiones como patrimonio, herencia, descendencia, liderazgo... Todo a la porra. Yo desde luego que le deseo sociedades matrilineales a todos aquellos pueblos que se dedican a atacar a mi país.
> http://www.mosuoproject.org/matri.htm
> https://quiensebeneficiadetuhombria....l-matriarcado/
> Hua, Cai. A Society without Fathers or Husbands: The Na of China. Asti Hustvedt, trans. New York: Zone Books, 2001.



Las sociedades matrilineales tienen sus propias soluciones al conflicto bélico, cambian de sistema económico.... Es que la vida no es una foto fija, las culturas adoptan posturas según las necesidades del momento por eso siempre están cambiando.
Todas las sociedades sólo pueden sobrevivir en un microcosmo geográfico y político muy peculiar...... todas se desarrollan en base a su entorno, cambia el entorno por si mismo o por una influencia externa y la cultura cambia.

Bueno, al menos ya aceptas, que apuntan a ... no que es así. Y no existe ninguna cultura matriarcal ni dentro de lo que sabemos existió jamás. Si existió no dejó restos. Todas las sociedades humanas han sido patriarcales, esta que traes de ejemplo incluida. Lo digo por uno de los enlaces que traes.
La historia del matriarcado, fue un error de varios antropólogos, que otros antropólogos han demostrado, pero ya se había extendido el cuento y no se logró frenar.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (23 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Ningún problema querido. En todo caso suyo por que este nos da la razón. A diferencia de Uds, "los demonios" nunca han negado a Cristo, y aquí se constata cuando este dice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es que como fuese usted más atrás a ponerme cosas en latín sería más triste aún



BGA dijo:


> Casi raya al mismo nivel que alguno de "los grandes" de Conspiraciones.



Habrá querido ponerse a tono con lo de los iluminatos :XX:



chemarin dijo:


> Te iba a thankear pero vas y la cagas en tu último párrafo, es que te embalas muchacho.::
> 
> Por lo demás habéis creado un hilo larguísimo, en el que una vez más se puede constatar que se puede defender la posición que más nos apetece tomando los ejemplos que mejor se acomodan. Pero sí es interesante constatar como los Papas del pasado llamaban a la guerra contra el musulmán mientras que los actuales llaman a la rendición. ¡Cómo ha cambiado el mundo!
> 
> También tiene mérito hoy en día ser católico y tragarse todas las mierdas que pregona la jerarquía eclesiástica.



Mi posición es la de loar lo bueno y denostar lo malo. Simplemente eso

Y ahorita lo que está haciendo el curerío es malo. Muy malo. Y las ruedas de carro con las que están comulgando los vaticanólatras deben de ser super indigestas.

Pero mira, hay esperanza con gente como el obispo húngaro aquel.

Espero que cada vez sean más y no haya que lamentar desgracias.


----------



## BGA (23 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *Habrá querido ponerse a tono con lo de los iluminatos *:XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a fe que lo consigue poniendo al Vaticano al frente...



> El estudio del gobierno, publicado por la Commission on International Religious Freedom (USCIFR), ha hecho saber que las escuelas públicas de Pakistán y las escuelas religiosas islámicas (conocidas como "madrazas") describen de manera negativa a las minorías religiosas y refuerzan los prejuicios, fomentan actos de discriminación y posibles actos violencia contra estas comunidades. Según el dossier, una significativa minoría de miles de escuelas religiosas o madrazas, siguen inculcando el adoctrinamiento ideológico e incitando a aquellos que participan en la violencia de inspiración religiosa en Pakistán y en otros países. La Santa Sede por un lado pide al gobierno intervenciones urgentes para detener las falsas acusaciones por blasfemia, los discursos que incitan al odio, la impunidad para los actos de violencia contra las minorías religiosas; por otro lado invita al ejecutivo a invertir recursos y energías para mejorar las relaciones interreligosas y promover una reforma auténtica y global del sistema educativo en el país. La libertad religiosa en Pakistán se ve condicionada "por las sombras oscuras del extremismo islámico", pero también por la intolerancia, la ilegalidad y la impunidad creciente en el país. No es el Vaticano el único que levanta la voz en defensa de las minorías religiosas paquistaníes. También el último informe publicado por la ONG «Christian Solidarity Worldwide» (CSW) describe la "grave situación que ha sido constada en Pakistán". La violencia religiosa, informa la ONG, no es ajena a los santuarios sufíes y al grupo de los "ahmadíes", considerados una secta islámica: para todas las minorías religiosas es difícil obtener justicia y respeto hacia sus derechos fundamentales.



Estaría muy mal que la Iglesia pidiera libertad de credo y protección de cristianos en Pakistán y lanzara un mensaje contradictorio en Europa ¿no?. ¿Acaso el Vaticano está conspirando contra el Islam en su propio terreno?.

SOS Pakistán. El Vaticano lanza la alarma - Vatican Insider

---------- Post added 23-sep-2015 at 14:54 ----------




chemarin dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende de los cristianos en general es que no os deis cuenta de que esa frase del Papa no es de una persona espiritual o religiosa, un masón o un satanista podría decir lo mismo. Un Papa debiera haber dicho "debemos servir a Dios, no al hombre o a la ideología".



¿Le parece extraño que el Papa se exprese en términos del humanismo cristiano a sabiendas de que la interposición de la palabra Dios en un mensaje que trata de ser universal sería automáticamente entendido como tendencioso? ¿Le parece diabólico que empleo un lenguaje "universal" que no espante a los que creen en otro dios o a los que no creen en ninguno?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (23 Sep 2015)

Está saliendo una de mierda de los refus (terroristas, violadores, desertores, cobardes, paguiteros, mentirosos y falsos como buenos moros riéndose del hoksidente suknormalizado feminoide rico en progresterona) que los vaticanólatras deberían de irse retirando ordenadamente y hacer como que este hilo nunca existió

Seré clemente y no lo recordaré una vez hayan dicho...vale, tenía usted razón y nos hemos dejado llevar por el fervor y la obediencia debida


----------



## BGA (23 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Está saliendo una de mierda de los refus (terroristas, violadores, desertores, cobardes, paguiteros, mentirosos y falsos como buenos moros riéndose del hoksidente suknormalizado feminoide rico en progresterona) que los vaticanólatras deberían de irse retirando ordenadamente y hacer como que este hilo nunca existió
> 
> Seré clemente y no lo recordaré una vez hayan dicho...vale, tenía usted razón y nos hemos dejado llevar por el fervor y la obediencia debida



No se preocupe Da Grappla. Si las cosas se tuercen con estas personas habrá que distinguir entre unos acogidos y otros; los de católicos y los de laicos. Recuerde que además de los ruegos del Papa (que nunca responden a ninguna imposición) hay otras mucho más importantes y de obligado cumplimiento. No se si me entiende...

Ese día, haciendo gala de su mesianismo interesado, vendrán a intentar sonrojarnos y lo único que van a conseguir es que les recordemos, una vez más y las que hagan falta, que esos refugiados no están aquí por nuestro gusto personal ni por el suyo propio entre los que merecen esa consideración... pero si por el de esas organizaciones globalistas de las que conocemos mucho más que su máscara humanitaria.


----------



## MariaL. (24 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> les recordemos, una vez más y las que hagan falta, que esos refugiados no están aquí por nuestro gusto personal ni por el suyo propio entre los que merecen esa consideración... pero si por el de esas organizaciones globalistas de las que conocemos mucho más que su máscara humanitaria.



Un texto de Mazón, que no implica que esté de acuerdo con él, pero para demostrarte que no se puede hacer como haces tú, cambiar de opinión según te convenga y acusar de qué a quien quieras en cada momento, según te convenga, porque los demás pueden hacer lo mismo, el título del comentario es: Bergoglio, el Papa globalista.

Las redes mundiales elitistas han decidido “modernizar” la Iglesia como han modernizado antes empresas que han tomado por la fuerza de la compra de acciones. Y Bergoglio es su hombre, el director gerente de la nueva mayoría del consejo de administracion. Son ellos quienes redactan el guión y Bergoglio, obediente de poderosos, lo ejecuta. Aventuro que no se tardará mucho en que Bergoglio hable bien del control de la natalidad de la humanidad para salvaguardar “la creación” como obra de Dios. Cosa antes nunca vista. Es la doctrina de los globalistas que quieren reducir la humanidad a dos mil millones (somos 7 mil actualmente) porque si no se reduce el número de bocas humanas a alilmentar, resulta que el negocio se hunde ya que el planeta se destruye. Es el ecologismo de conveniencia. Posiblemente el nuevo Papa Bergoglio introduzca el derecho de los curas a casarse, otro elemento cuya negacion es una anticualla que causa gravísimos problemas de imagen y de patologías sexuales. Y el derecho de la mujer a ser sacerdote. ¿Cómo resistirá estos cambios el viejo establecimiento de la Iglesia? Muy mal. Pero todo está calculado, pues los mundialistas controlan todo lo que humanamente es posible controlar, y los sitiados anticuallas no pueden hacer otra cosa sino aguantarse. Una escision les conduciría a la inoperancia completa y a la completa pérdida de sus privilegios. Algo, esto último, por lo que soportarán calles y carretas.

Todo el guión de los cambios a introducir y la forma y pasos para llevarlos a cabo seguramente lleva ya largo tiempo escrito. Jorge Mario Bergoglio, ahora Papa Francisco, es un mero actor de este guión. Como decía el ex director de la prisión de Murcia, Guillermo Miranda, “todo lo que existe forma parte de una realidad superior”. Pues eso, el “superior” de Bergoglio no es ningún dios, sino las élites globalistas, los nuevos controladores del mundo, que le han puesto al frente de la Iglesia Católica para que "lidere" la estupenda moralidad de los señores del "nuevo orden mundial", en donde se predica tambien la desaparición de las religiones conocidas y el establecimiento de una nueva para toda la humanidad: el culto a la tecnología y a la búsqueda de mundos en el espacio. Por tanto Bergoglio viene, a la larga, a cargarse a la Iglesia Católica, por eso tanta hermandad con los judios, musulmanes y ateos, para disolver lo específico del cristianismo y abrir paso a un nuevo credo. Dura realidad esta donde nada es lo que parece y abunda el engaño y el espejismo.


----------



## Verto (24 Sep 2015)

chemarin dijo:


> Lo que me sorprende de los cristianos en general es que no os deis cuenta de que esa frase del Papa no es de una persona espiritual o religiosa, un masón o un satanista podría decir lo mismo. Un Papa debiera haber dicho "debemos servir a Dios, no al hombre o a la ideología".



Servir al hombre por amor a Dios es el deber de un buen cristiano y semejante a servir a Dios amando a los hombres. Dios nos ha creado a su imagen y semejanza y nos ha dado un único mandamiento: "Amarás a Dios sobre todas las cosas y al prójimo como a uno mismo", siendo así que ninguna de las dos cosas es más importante que la otra.

Desconozco su conocimiento de la enseñanza cristiana pero ya le digo que esto es algo que se enseña en la catequesis de primera comunión.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> es que como fuese usted más atrás a ponerme cosas en latín sería más triste aún.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Seré clemente y no lo recordaré una vez hayan dicho...vale, tenía usted razón y nos hemos dejado llevar por el fervor y la obediencia debida



Lo triste es el desprecio y la vanidad con la que Ud trata a sus semejantes viniendo del pueblo que viene.

Yo tengo muy claro que no soy católico por ser bueno, justo ni perfecto, pues Cristo no vino al mundo "a llamar a los justos sino a los pecadores para que se conviertan", así que me reconozco como tal y se que me puedo equivocar, y que a diario meto y meteré la pata. Y por eso se también que es infinitamente mejor equivocarme que pasar por esta vida sembrando el mal, por lo que prefiero equivocarme a condenar mi alma.

Los católicos sabemos que con la ayuda de Dios, manifestada especialmente en su caridad y misericordia, los errores se pueden corregir y podemos cambiar y perfeccionar nuestra forma de ser de generación en generación, y de hecho eso es lo que tratamos de hacer cuando dejamos a un lado el egoísmo o la violencia, y damos acogida a quienes son perseguidos o ultrajados en su dignidad humana. Es lo que hacemos, entre otros muchos, con los refugiados sirios o con Uds mismos cuando optamos por dialogar y responder con la palabra a ofensas y envites como los del tema este, aunque se muestren como nuestros enemigos. De otra forma hubieran prosperado las formas guerreras de aquel tiempo de las cruzadas que hoy tanto parecen anhelar algunos y que de seguro hoy habrían justificado que se les pasara a espada a todos y cada uno de Uds. 

Lo verdaderamente triste es verles clamar por aquella intransigencia que hoy en día, gracias al triunfo de la caridad y la misericordia de Dios, perfeccionada día a día en la Iglesia, ya no abunda en esta casa, porque si así fuera de seguro no tendrían el más mínimo de los derechos y oportunidades a manifestarse ofensivamente en la forma en que lo hacen ni a disfrutar por tanto de la vida en libertad en un país, otrora cristiano como el nuestro.

Es triste porque lo hacen a sabiendas de que no van a recibir la respuesta que para otros piden hoy con saña, mostrando así su infinita debilidad y cobardía; como niños pequeños que se entretienen abofeteando sin fuerza a sus mayores porque saben que les pondrán la mejilla una y otra vez; como estúpidas niñas histéricas que no saben de lo que hablan ni lo que piden pero les encanta llamar la atención con sus poses alocada y chilliditos de ratón; como gamberrillos tontos que se entretienen tirando piedras desde lejos a la gente parapetados tras los muros de sus casas. Como pobres ignorantes en definitiva, que desprecian el fundamento básico de la convivencia humana, que les permite disfrutar esa libertad de ofender gratuítamente a los demás sin recibir una respuesta en la línea de sus intenciones. 

Pobres ignorantes que desprecian el triunfo de la caridad y la misericordia cristianas, cuando en verdad es el fundamento que hoy en occidente les asegura la vida y les separa de un destierro o una muerte indignos. Rezad para que no tengáis razón y mañana no veáis a vuestra gente colgada o decapitada por los fundamentalistas religiosos del odio a quienes hoy con fervor prestáis apoyo con vuestros discursos inflamados del mismo odio.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Sep 2015)

Eres un bravo, Verto. Muchos ánimos, gente como tú enorgullecen a gente como yo.

Nos hacéis olvidar a rastreros como el gallego que va de flipao de ario malote matacuras, no produce más que arcadas y pena.

Tú, en cambio, transmites sentimientos positivos. Has captado la esencia del mensaje de Nuestro Sennor, Jesucristo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (26 Sep 2015)

Simplemente les pensaba no más listos, porque la inteligencia si uno decide no querer pensar no es funcional, sino menos rebaño.

Entre los miles de defectos que tengo, uno de ellos es el de no respetar la actitud sumisa, borrega y autocastrante.


----------



## Don Pelayo (26 Sep 2015)

Y mucho me temo que la mayoría de católicos son aún más seguidistas de las políticas progres de la curia actual.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Ahora hazte el sorprendido de que los catolicos no secundemos los ataques contra el Obispo de Roma, cabeza de la Iglesia Catolica, en la que os unis en estrecha comandita desde judios a nazis, pasando por anarquistas hasta maricharos progres, etc, etc...

Pero bueno, mejor que si alguna simpatia o respeto tuviste, mejor la vayas perdiendo, es algo que da alivio.

Por cierto, no se cual sera su papel real como intermediario entre Cuba y Asufreland... pero bienvenido sea.

Deja este pais que ves tan quebrado, cuya columna vertebral tanto te afanas en rematar y vuelvete a Cuba, alli al menos estaras preparado para ganar dinero cuando entre la avalancha y podras hacerlo de forma mas efectiva. Los gallegos ya estan dejandolo todo atado y bien atado...



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Simplemente les pensaba no más listos, porque la inteligencia si uno decide no querer pensar no es funcional, sino menos rebaño.
> 
> Entre los miles de defectos que tengo, uno de ellos es el de no respetar la actitud sumisa, borrega y autocastrante.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (26 Sep 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Y mucho me temo que la mayoría de católicos son aún más seguidistas de las políticas progres de la curia actual.



De todas formas yo lo puedo entender en esas señoras mayores u hombres de campo. O incluso por parte de el creyente medio, lo normal es que para ellos el cura sea un señor que sabe más.

También entiendo que para el cura típico esto sea lo que dicen que es, no es su misión meterse en política ni estar al tanto de la actualidad en Europa del Este. Imagino que tendrán sus órganos de difusión e información y de ahí sacarán su visión del mundo

Los imperdonables son los obispos y por ahí arriba que están más que puestos en asuntos de Estado y política y nuestros conforeros por ponerse anteojeras de burro


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Simplemente les pensaba no más listos, porque la inteligencia si uno decide no querer pensar no es funcional, sino menos rebaño.
> 
> Entre los miles de defectos que tengo, uno de ellos es el de no respetar la actitud sumisa, borrega y autocastrante.



No confunda sumisión con respeto y prudencia.

No puede ser borrego quien mantiene intactos todos sus sentidos.

Tiene más fuerza el espíritu que los cohones. Cuídese de herir a un "flanders"...


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

El renegao de Priede, el ateo catolico (manda huevos), se empeña en que el Papa es un colaborador del anglosionismo porque no dice al mundo publica y directamente que USA e Israel son los causantes de la persecucion de cristianos y, en general, de todas estas crisis de refugiados.

Desde luego, le atribuis superpoderes. Pero lo que es cierto es que el Papa ha señalado el origen del problema y sobre todo las vias de solucion.

Algunos solo os quedais en el paño caliente que queda como ineludible DESPUES DE NO HABERLE HECHO NI P... CASO. Ahora, como sus recomendaciones de "paño caliente" coincide con lo que los politicos europeos han decidido, pues es culpable de tener a toda esa gente aqui.

Es decir, el Papa es culpable de:

- No poder parar por si mismo el problema (los superpoderes que le exige el ateo Priede para que termine el solito con el dominio anglosionista).

- De que se le haga caso (cuando, despues de ignorar sus peticiones, pide que se acoja a esa gente distribuyendola para diluir los problemas inevitablemente adosados a esos desplazamientos masivos).

Esta es la sistematica habitual en todo Anticatolico, casi desde que la Iglesia es Iglesia.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los imperdonables son los obispos y por ahí arriba que están más que puestos en asuntos de Estado y política y nuestros conforeros por ponerse anteojeras de burro


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Ya tenemos aqui al babosadas especialista en inventarse historias y creerse demostrarlas con una coleccion de enlaces.

Su primera falacia es achacarle el poder de meter musulmanes en Europa.

Es la mentira de la que he advertido en uno de los ultimos mensajes. Pero ellos con la suya... "el Papa ha traido a los millones de musulmanes que hay en Europa".

No se le hace ni caso en cualquier otra cosa que diga, como por ejemplo, eliminar las causas de que haya millones de desplazados en Siria, Irak, etc.

Pero curiosamente, la acogida se hace PORQUE LO MANDA EL PAPA.

Cuanto garrulo con infulas de enterado y de superiorida rasia. :abajo:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (26 Sep 2015)

Esto es bastante tonto. Como no pueden defender lo que está pasando, se tienen que inventar las historias, marear y en general hacer el ridículo bastante para ojos de cualquier espectador ajeno

Hechos que vamos a repasar una vez más


¿Hay una invasión islámica, una Marcha Verde, en Europa? SÍ
¿La iglesia está pidiendo invasores para meterlos en nuestros barrios? SÍ


Concluimos otra vez con el título del hilo

Iglesia Católica = Invasión


Cada cuál búsquele los motivos que desee.

El sector merino, que deje de hacer el tonto defendiendo lo indefendible, mintiendo, manipulando y demás. Porque se nota, y mucho. Y se les da fatal


----------



## Pertinax (26 Sep 2015)

Todas las razas somos iguales ante el señor y las guerras son muy malas, ustedes el vulgo tienen que mestizarse y tercermundizarse, hay que abrir las fronteras, pero en el Vaticano* nos protegemos con varones blancos en edad militar ideologizados hasta el esternón en la defensa del Papa y la fortaleza vaticana, por sí las moscas.*

Esto no es una formación, es que van a repartir caramelos a los pobres de África:











Mirad el multiculturalismo que nos aplicamos, habéis visto, son panchos y negracos a los que encargamos nuestra defensa:








Como sabemos que la fe mueve montañas y que es mano de santo a la hora de vivir por y defender a, no somos tontos y aplicamos bien lo que ha funcionado toda la vida, ¿vosotros qué tal vais más allá de nuestras murallas con eso de las fronteras abiertas, la ingeniería social progre, la multiculturalización y el relativismo moral?












---------- Post added 26-sep-2015 at 17:13 ----------

En la Iglesia católica yo distinguiría dos grupos: La alta jerarquía eclesiástica que no sufre el tercermundismo y muy bien relacionada con el globalismo userero y con negocios muy turbios(con ese banco Vaticano que es un club de mafiosos) y por otra parte los curas de base adoctrinados en la teología de la liberación, en el progresismo meapilas, en el masoquismo, en el sufrimiento para aguantar al tercermundismo, ninguno de ellos sirve para defender las fronteras y la supervivencia de occidente.

En cambio, esto sí sirve:

"El mensaje del Santo Padre el pasado domingo, en el que aseguraba que los cristianos de todo el mundo tienen el deber moral de ayudar a los refugiados, no ha tardado en encontrar respuesta desde uno de los lugares sometidos a mayor presión migratoria: Hungría.

Se trata del obispo Laszlo Kiss-Rigo, responsable cristiano de la parte sur del país, y ha subrayado que el Papa está "equivocado": *"No se trata de refugiados, esto es una invasión islamista en toda regla"*, ha sostenido Kiss-Rigo, que ha estado presente en la recepción de los recién llegados intentando ayudarles con agua, comida y mantas.

*"Vienen aquí y comienzan a gritar Allahu Akbar (Alá es grande), quieren hacerse con el control de la ciudad*", ha sentenciado este obispo, muy molesto con las palabras del Santo Padre. Para Kiss-Rigo,* "Europa se está viendo inundada de personas que se hacen pasar por refugiados, pero que en realidad son una grave amenaza para el continente cristiano y sus valores tradiciones".*

'El Papa se equivoca, esto es una invasión islámica' | La Gaceta


Claro, curas como él no ocupan ningún alto estamento en la Iglesia Católica.....será porque no conviene al negocio.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Y tú lees lo que te da la gana, en el mismo mensaje que te precede, el comecuras nancygalaico le acusa de hacernos entrar a los sarracenos en Europa.

Y no es el único, el título del hilo no es la excepción.

Coño con los superpoderes del Papa...





Ruslan dijo:


> Tú entiendes lo que te da la gana. Aquí nadie ha dicho que el papa traiga a los inmigrantes, sino que sus discursitos y actos lacrimógenos contribuyen a bajar las defensas de la población (sobretodo los católicos, pero también los progres, que son descendientes vuestros) ante esta INVASIÓN sin precedentes que estamos sufriendo.





---------- Post added 26-sep-2015 at 17:19 ----------

Los que creeis que hay una invasion islamica en Europa:

- Me decis donde esta el ejercito de defensa al que os vais a unir? Es lo que se hace en estos casos.

Y responded a la pregunta sin fuegos de artificio ni cambios de tema.

Que estais haciendo contra la invasion de nuestros paises (o en tu caso, el que te acogio cuando viniste del tuyo)? Don Quijote, por lo menos se lanzo contra los molinos. Y Vos?





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Esto es bastante tonto. Como no pueden defender lo que está pasando, se tienen que inventar las historias, marear y en general hacer el ridículo bastante para ojos de cualquier espectador ajeno
> 
> Hechos que vamos a repasar una vez más
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 26-sep-2015 at 17:24 ----------

Ya veo, Pertinax... Podrias indicarle amablemente al resto de catolicos como tu la direccion de la iglesia esa donde vas a rezar los domingos y manteneis las esencias de ese catolicismo util del que nos hablas? 

O eres uno de esos ateos catolicos que creen enmendarle la plana al Papa?



Pertinax dijo:


> En cambio, esto sí sirve:
> 
> "El mensaje del Santo Padre el pasado domingo, en el que aseguraba que los cristianos de todo el mundo tienen el deber moral de ayudar a los refugiados, no ha tardado en encontrar respuesta desde uno de los lugares sometidos a mayor presión migratoria: Hungría.
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (26 Sep 2015)

Los que creeis que hay clínicas de la muerte y que el asesinato es un aborto, etc, etc


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Efectivamente, has tenido que eludir la pregunta y volver, una vez mas, a subordinar tu respuesta a lo que los catolicos hacen.

Tu logica es... yo soy un tipo que no es sumiso, ni soy rebaño pero... como los catolicos no se movilizan violentamente contra el aborto pues yo no me defiendo de una invasion que estoy viendo delante de mis ojos.

Oh, que guerrero tan coherente, pone a los borregos catolicos de pantalla.

Que vas a hacer Da Grappla, seguir esa logica que desprecias o ser coherente contigo mismo, tus ideas y, sobre todo, tu obligacion de defenderte de esa invasion?

Y a las nenancies les digo lo mismo. Machotas, desde cuando un guerrero ario, no catolico y por tanto liberado nicheanamente de la moral judeocristiana del esclavo, la sumision y la debilidad, se deja pisar por invasores de otro ehtrahto rasiah sin defenderse?

Donde estan vuestras milicias matamoros?



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los que creeis que hay clínicas de la muerte y que el asesinato es un aborto, etc, etc


----------



## Pertinax (26 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ya veo, Pertinax... Podrias indicarle amablemente al resto de catolicos como tu la direccion de la iglesia esa donde vas a rezar los domingos y manteneis las esencias de ese catolicismo util del que nos hablas?



Leolfredo, deja a la vacas cántabras con el ojete tranquilo y baja a escuchar al vulgo, que desde arriba de tu montaña de superioridad moral entre los mugidos de las vacas y la guitarra del monaguillo solo se oye el eco.




Bernaldo dijo:


> O eres uno de esos ateos catolicos que creen enmendarle la plana al Papa?



El cura de Roma está por encima del bien y el mal, no?, ya le han hecho santo?.:Aplauso:

El hombre de las contradicciones no soy yo:
Esto que los aguanten los paganinis de a pie:





Estos para que no llamen a mi puerta:


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Pertinancy, la obsesion zoofilica por el ojete de los animales debe de ser una fijacion propia de gentes de tierras ovejeras, donde la alzada de los hombres os permite ese tipo de depravaciones. 

En la Montaña la vaca es un animal muy querido y respetado, ese tipo de chistes solo son imaginables en gente de muy pocas luces.

Por lo demas, te recomiendo que, si ves una invasion, te unas con el judio a reducir moros y expulsarlos de vuestro entorno, que es lo que a un hombre de honor le corresponde SI DE VERDAD CREE QUE EXISTE UNA INVASION.



Pertinax dijo:


> Leolfredo, deja a la vacas cántabras con el ojete tranquilo y baja a escuchar al vulgo, que desde arriba de tu montaña de superioridad moral entre los mugidos de las vacas y la guitarra del monaguillo solo se oye el eco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (26 Sep 2015)

Cuidado Leolfredo con llamar a la acción, que tan enemigos son los invasores como sus colaboradores


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Vale, ya veo, como imaginaba, otro espabilao no catolico recomendando mas cismas en la Iglesia. El mismo cuento de toda la vida, que la Iglesia esta podrida, que si patatin que si patatan...

La realidad tozuda, desde el primero de los cismas, es que la Iglesia Catolica, la unica fundada por Cristo, es la mas importante de todas las cristianas, mientras que el resto, sobre todo las protestantes, por el propio veneno que llevan en su seno se han dividido hasta lo ridiculo, mas de veintemil. Hasta el zoquete de Lutero lo vio en vida y se dio cuenta del destrozo que habia organizado.

La unidad de la Iglesia es su fortaleza. Y el Papa, como tal garante de unidad, es atacado por los enemigos de la Iglesia que fundo Nuestro Señor.

Por eso os juntais rabiosos aqui de todos los colores, nazi con judio, liberal con marxista, blanco con oscuro, de Madrid o del Barsa... a tratar de hacer sangre.

Nos moriremos todos y... el siguiente Papa continuara garantizando la continuidad de aquella primera piedra que fue Pedro.

Hale, a seguir castañeteando esos dientes, pinches de Satanas...

Y leete tus propios enlaces hombre:



> "según la Iglesia católica, *no pueden ejercer su ministerio episcopal *(...) ".





Ruslan dijo:


> Pues lamento informarte que existen católicos apostólicos "romanos" que están hasta los cojones de "su santidad". Por ejemplo esta sociedad:
> 
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermandad_Sacerdotal_San_Pío_X
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 26-sep-2015 at 17:53 ----------

Desde luego, no me extrañaria ver judios y no judios señalando a curas como culpables de males que les achacan de forma malvada.

Como esta cochina diputada por Extremadura que arengaba a idiotas contra curas y monjas:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margarita_Nelken

Nunca faltan tontos que se dejen llevar, incluidas neonancies identitarias.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Cuidado Leolfredo con llamar a la acción, que tan enemigos son los invasores como sus colaboradores


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (26 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Desde luego, no me extrañaria ver judios y no judios señalando a curas como culpables de males que les achacan de forma malvada.



A mí sin embargo sí me extraña bastante leer a católicos tradicionalistas tradicionaleros hablando con la misma voz y palabras que los partidos políticos, jefes de la patronal y oenejés progretas



Bernaldo dijo:


> Como esta cochina diputada por Extremadura que arengaba a idiotas contra curas y monjas:
> 
> https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margarita_Nelken
> 
> Nunca faltan tontos que se dejen llevar, incluidas neonancies identitarias.



Si tienes que sacar algo de hace casi 100 años como hacen los progres con Franco, querido Leolfredo, eres dueño de un problema


Esperemos que más pronto que tarde se una gente a Laszlo Rigo Kisser o a Emil Nona


P.D: si te fijas no incluyo tu edición para decir "tu prima".


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Si no se diera la odiosa situacion de repeticion de la misma historia una y otra vez no habria necesidad de recurrir a verdades como esa.

Haces bien en respetar la edicion, controladorcete. 



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Si tienes que sacar algo de hace casi 100 años como hacen los progres con Franco, querido Leolfredo, eres dueño de un problema
> 
> 
> Esperemos que más pronto que tarde se una gente a Laszlo Rigo Kisser o a Emil Nona
> ...


----------



## Pertinax (26 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pertinancy,




Una falacia Ad Hominem en la primera palabra, se ve que eres un ordeñador con recursos.


Bernaldo dijo:


> la obsesion zoofilica por el ojete de los animales debe de ser una fijacion propia de gentes de tierras ovejeras



Dicen que la inventaron los cántabros meapilas cuando viajaban a hacer la mesta. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> donde la alzada de los hombres os permite ese tipo de depravaciones.



Tu compañero de juergas vaqueras Revilla no es que mida mucho precisamente.




Bernaldo dijo:


> En la Montaña la vaca es un animal muy querido y respetado,



No lo dudo.:XX: No hacia falta que reconocieras los hechos, a estas alturas ya sabía de sobra muy buen el cariño que le tienes al animal.



Bernaldo dijo:


> ese tipo de chistes solo son imaginables en gente de muy pocas luces.



¿Y quién cojones te ha dicho que era un chiste?, era una afirmación.





Bernaldo dijo:


> Por lo demas, te recomiendo que, si ves una invasion, te unas con el judio a reducir moros y expulsarlos de vuestro entorno, que es lo que a un hombre de honor le corresponde
> SI DE VERDAD CREE QUE EXISTE UNA INVASION.




El Grapplas y yo contra hordas de moros, pues no es mala idea. Espero que para pagar el coste de la expedición de reconquista usted venda algunas de sus apreciables vacas, digo, ya que usted se piensa quedar tirado durmiendo la mona, al menos colabore.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Lo unico de tu basura de post que vale para algo... 

Ahora, a tu amiguito el judio si le veo pateando moros y, si se tercia, tambien curas.

En cambio tu, no creo que hicieras mucho mas que encular ovejas, que por lo que se deduce de tu obsesion es lo que estilas.




Pertinax dijo:


> El Grapplas y yo contra hordas de moros, pues no es mala idea. Espero que para pagar el coste de la expedición de reconquista usted venda algunas de sus apreciables vacas, digo, ya que usted se piensa quedar tirado durmiendo la mona, al menos colabore.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (26 Sep 2015)

Se te está yendo el tema, Leolfredo

Se palpa el conflicto interno


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Creo que he puesto de relieve tu conflicto. Has tratado de escudar tu pasividad ante la invasion que ves en la forma de proceder de los catolicos.

Si tu etica es otra, por que recurres como justificacion a la catolica?

O no me has contado nada y resulta que ya estas organizado militarmente y actuando?



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Se te está yendo el tema, Leolfredo
> 
> Se palpa el conflicto interno


----------



## Pertinax (26 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo unico de *tu basura de post* que vale para algo...



Esa boca, Leolfredo. Se han excomulgado a meapilas de cuello más alto por menos.




Bernaldo dijo:


> Ahora, a tu amiguito *el judio* si le veo pateando moros y, si se tercia, tambien curas.
> En cambio tu, no creo que hicieras mucho mas que encular ovejas, que por lo que se deduce de tu obsesion es lo que estilas.



Y eso de utilizar judío despectivamente?ienso:, no es xenofobia, racismo y tal de ésa mala que no gusta a Francisco I?::no:, las vacas las tienes en un pedestal sexual mientras las ovejas son cosa de sarracenos y herejes, xenofobia animal lo llamaría alguien de la New Age episcopal.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (26 Sep 2015)

Sólo tienes que apagar Radio Vaticano. Es fácil

Un gran logro en un pequeño gesto

Te pones nervioso y ni te cito, que luego con la misma quieres borrar los rastros de haber perdido las formas, una vez jamás tuviste el fondo claro


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Vaya, Perti si nos viene arriba y se nos pone en plan comebeatos.. :fiufiu:

Las vacas quitaron a muchas familias de la miseria en muchos pueblos de mi tierra, asi que se las tiene mucho respeto en muchas zonas de Cantabria, sin llegar a la veneracion. Cuando pasan por una poblacion todo el mundo se congrega a verlas pasar, con mucho respeto.

PasÃ¡ de las cabaÃ±as tudancas por CabezÃ³n de la Sal 12.10.2014 - YouTube

Pero tu te crees que haciendo chistes zoofilicos haces una gracieta.



Pertinax dijo:


> Esa boca, Leolfredo. Se han excomulgado a meapilas de cuello más alto por menos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 26-sep-2015 at 18:53 ----------

Puedes poner lo que te de la gana que yo haya escrito, cualquiera puede comprobar que permanentemente edito mis mensajes. Que crees que vas a demostrar?

El caso es que sigues queriendo poner humo en el tema que te he planteado. Por que recurres a la moral catolica borreguil para escudar tu inaccion respecto a la famosas invasion?

O ya tomaste las armas?



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Te pones nervioso y ni te cito, que luego con la misma quieres borrar los rastros de haber perdido las formas, una vez jamás tuviste el fondo claro


----------



## Pertinax (26 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Vaya, Perti si nos viene arriba y se nos pone en plan comebeatos.. :fiufiu:




Na, Leolfredo, no hay mala uva aquí, eres un viejelas malcriado agarrado a un peluche ideológico/religioso que rechaza la realidad y el sentido común, pero tranquilo, los hay a millones en España, unos no saldréis del hoyo en la puta vida y otros saldrán, pero eso a mi me trae sin cuidado. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> Las vacas quitaron a muchas familias de la miseria en muchos pueblos de mi tierra, asi que se las tiene mucho respeto en muchas zonas de Cantabria, sin llegar a la *Peneracion.*



Ya, si ya lo sé, el subsconciente a veces te juega malas pasadas.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Cuando pasan por una poblacion todo el mundo se congrega a verlas pasar, con mucho respeto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hay mujeres que ponen nombre a sus consoladores, otros que cuidan a sus muñecas hinchables como si fueran de verdad, moracos que no sueltan a la cabra ni para ir a echar una meada, vamos, que no sois los únicos., no me tienes que dar explicaciones.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Me aburres, Perti, al contrario del DaGrappla no eres un tipo que me inspire un cierto respeto.

Hala, quédate con tus burlas, me interesan cero.



Pertinax dijo:


> Na, Leolfredo, no hay mala uva aquí, eres un viejelas malcriado agarrado a un peluche ideológico/religioso que rechaza la realidad y el sentido común, pero tranquilo, los hay a millones en España, unos no saldréis del hoyo en la puta vida y otros saldrán, pero eso a mi me trae sin cuidado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pertinax (26 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me aburres, Perti, al contrario del DaGrappla no eres un tipo que me inspire un cierto respeto.
> Hala, quédate con tus burlas, me interesan cero.




Eh, vaquero, el que empezó la conversación fuiste tú, no te las des de ofendido y maltratado ahora.


----------



## Don Pelayo (26 Sep 2015)

Tiene gracia que los papistas anden tan obsesionados con el tema judío de Grappla, como haciéndolo responsable principal de este pretendido "contubernio anticatólico" que se han formado en sus calenturientas mentes; cuando resulta que el papa que tanto insisten en seguir para siempre a pesar de ser abiertamente favorecedor de la invasión islámica a Europa es pro judío a saco. Y no lo digo yo:

Amiguitos


Dentro de cada cristiano hay un judío

Vamos que si os leyera Pancho iba a excomulgaros por antisemitas :XX:


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2015)

Ladran, luego cabalgamos querido Bernaldo. Perdidos como andan buscándose a sí mismos -y otros buscando a quien se encuentre primero- creen encontrarse cuando notan la presencia de roca firme que les sirva de palanca para seguir haciendo el indio por "sus" alturas.

La mancha de "mora" con otra verde se quita... dice el dicho popular y cuánta razón tiene.


----------



## Marin V (26 Sep 2015)

La iglesia siempre ha tenido un gran afecto hacia todo lo no-europeo, hacia cualquier estado de alteración del orden y del sentido común, el lema de ellos es: mientras mas indios y mas negros, mejor estaremos.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (26 Sep 2015)

fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Estos curas de ahora no son ni cristianos ni nada, son marxistas culturales.
> 
> Primer mandato de Cristo: vayan y hagan discipulos. *Antes los curas iban a Africa a hacer discipulos. Que discipulos hacen estos entre los moros*?



¡Pero si no logran hacer discípulos ni entre los ejpañoles, como para que se den el lujo de irse fuera para convertir a otros! ¡Al revés, son los curas los que vienen desde Africa y otros lugares del mundo a tratar de obtener feligreses para la Iglesia en esta Uropa que, con todo el morro del mundo, es la que señala más bien a la Iglesia Católica de ser la que promueve la invasión de los pobres, olvidando que si esos pobres vienen aquí es precisamente porque huyen de los efectos de las maniobras de Occidente, que no de la Iglesia, en otros continentes. A ver ¿Cuantos sirios o libios venían cuando Gadafi no había sido aún derrocado, o cuantos cuando aún no había estallado la guerra para derrocar a un dictador muy malo, Assad, como el malo maloso cuyas Armas de Destrucción Masiva no tuvimos reparos en ir a buscar a Iraq? ienso:

De inmigrante sin papeles en patera a cura en Murcia: la historia del padre Kenneth Iloabuchi - ReL





*El padre Kenneth es hoy sacerdote de la diócesis de Cartagena-Murcia y colabora con Ayuda a la Iglesia Necesitada
*

Unos 500 curas extranjeros ejercen en España en iglesias o con inmigrantes | España | elmundo.es
*Unos 500 curas extranjeros ejercen en España*....


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

. 

Ultima frase que intercambio en este hilo contigo, zoquete. Llevas insultando ya varios mensajes.

Si un dia tienes oportunidad de decirme eso en cara no vuelves a articular palabra en semanas.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Chorradas de fanático irracional con contenido fuertemente emocional-subjetivo.
> 
> PD* tu puta madre *en pelotas. ¿Ves? Yo también sé insultar
> 
> .


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Pero si es que es asi, ni mas ni menos. 

Lo que estan haciendo los gobiernos de nuestros paises en otros paises no tiene nombre. Estan sembrando un odio y la destruccion. Nuestras bombas, españolas incluidas, han arrasado barrios libios y matado gente. 

Y eso no ha dejado nunca la Iglesia de denunciarlo.

Caso de ella... nulo.

Estos individuos que pretenden remitirnos a otros tiempos, de reconquista y lucha contra el Islam se olvidan de la principal premisa para que se de algo asi: La Fe.

Si, pongo por ejemplo, la juventud española ha perdido mayoritariamente la Fe, la principal urgencia es una reevangelizacion de España.

Sin Evangelizacion no hay contrapeso posible. El Islam es una fuerza casi imparable porque ellos si la tienen, frente a una jaula de grillos sin concierto. 

Si encima otros los bombardean en nombre tuyo para acaparar sus recursos, lo que estamos haciendo es echarnos una soga al cuello.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¡Pero si no logran hacer discípulos ni entre los ejpañoles, como para que se den el lujo de irse fuera para convertir a otros! ¡Al revés, son los curas los que vienen desde Africa y otros lugares del mundo a tratar de obtener feligreses para la Iglesia en esta Uropa que, con todo el morro del mundo, es la que señala más bien a la Iglesia Católica de ser la que promueve la invasión de los pobres, olvidando que si esos pobres vienen aquí es precisamente porque huyen de los efectos de las maniobras de Occidente, que no de la Iglesia, en otros continentes. A ver ¿Cuantos sirios o libios venían cuando Gadafi no había sido aún derrocado, o cuantos cuando aún no había estallado la guerra para derrocar a un dictador muy malo, Assad, como el malo maloso cuyas Armas de Destrucción Masiva no tuvimos reparos en ir a buscar a Iraq? ienso:
> 
> De inmigrante sin papeles en patera a cura en Murcia: la historia del padre Kenneth Iloabuchi - ReL
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 26-sep-2015 at 20:50 ----------

Como ya dije en otras ocasiones, los cristianos, principalemente los catolicos somos la via recta del camino que inicio el Judaismo cuando reconocimos al Mesias. Hoy le llamamos judios a la rama torcida, la que nego a Cristo. Pero no le falta razon al Papa, una vez mas.

Ahora bien, no seais tan aficionados a interpretar al Papa, que hila mucho mas fino de lo que os creeis. Cuando le veas decir esta frase vienes y nos lo cuentas: "dentro de cada judio hay un cristiano".

Veras antes la independencia de Cataluña.




Don Pelayo dijo:


> Tiene gracia que los papistas anden tan obsesionados con el tema judío de Grappla, como haciéndolo responsable principal de este pretendido "contubernio anticatólico" que se han formado en sus calenturientas mentes; cuando resulta que el papa que tanto insisten en seguir para siempre a pesar de ser abiertamente favorecedor de la invasión islámica a Europa es pro judío a saco. Y no lo digo yo:
> 
> Amiguitos
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (26 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Chorradas de fanático irracional con contenido fuertemente emocional-subjetivo.
> 
> PD tu puta madre en pelotas. ¿Ves? Yo también sé insultar.
> 
> ...



*DECADENCIA Y CAIDA DEL IMPERIO ROMANO. VOL. 1 - EDWARD GIBBON*

El punto de vista de Gibbon, tal y como él plantea, está siendo más que discutido. El imperio Oriental, más cristiano que el Occidental, sobrevivió a éste en mil años de nada... llegando en su máxima expansión a recuperar buena parte del imperio original. Para ser unos "castrados" supieron ponerle las cosas difíciles a los bárbaros con hipertrofia gonadal...







Por cierto Franco tenía su guardia Mora







Muy multirracial no parecía tampoco, eso si, mucho más marrón, dónde va a parar.



> *A lo que acabas de hacer los psicólogos lo llaman proyección psicológica.* El hecho sigue siendo que la Iglesia caótica pro-tercermundista tiene



Claro, claro, pues aplíquese el cuento y a lo mejor descubre en sí mismo novedosas cualidades.


----------



## Don Pelayo (26 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pero si es que es asi, ni mas ni menos.
> 
> Lo que estan haciendo los gobiernos de nuestros paises en otros paises no tiene nombre. Estan sembrando un odio y la destruccion. Nuestras bombas, españolas incluidas, han arrasado barrios libios y matado gente.
> 
> ...



Engañaos, engañaos...yo también soy católico, pero no me dejaré pastorear hacia el infierno. 

Mi lugar está con la Iglesia que resiste a su destrucción moral y espiritual. El vuestro parece que está con el diablo disfrazado de sotana.


----------



## Pertinax (26 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> *DECADENCIA Y CAIDA DEL IMPERIO ROMANO. VOL. 1 - EDWARD GIBBON*
> 
> El punto de vista de Gibbon, tal y como él plantea, está siendo más que discutido. El imperio Oriental, más cristiano que el Occidental, sobrevivió a éste en mil años de nada...
> llegando en su máxima expansión a recuperar buena parte del imperio original. Para ser unos "castrados" supieron ponerle las cosas difíciles a los bárbaros con hipertrofia gonadal...



El Imperio Romano Oriental, el Imperio Bizantino(ortodoxos), sobrevivió combatiendo al Islam hasta su final en las murallas de Constantinopla, no poniendo el culo y aceptando la invasión como pide el globalista Francisco I a sus feligreses, rindiéndose y dejándose conquistar y avasallar por los invasores no ha sobrevivido nadie en la historia, no sé que cojones tiene que ver la geopolítica del Imperio Romano Oriental con los planes de sustitución racial de la actual curia católica Post Vaticano II Bergogliana. ¿Que eran cristianos ambos?,:: sí, el Cid y Mariano Rajoy también, busque usted las diferencias.







BGA dijo:


> Por cierto Franco tenía su guardia Mora
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Franco tenía soldados morunos, lo que no tenía era morunos vendiendo droga, pariendo como conejos, acosando mujeres por las calles, poniendo pasta sacada del robo y las subvenciones para el ISIS y Al Qaeda en el Magreb global-islámico y mujeres disfrazadas con Burka empujando carritos de bebe por las calles de Españistán. ¿Se piensa usted que Franco iba a tolerar la invasión de tercermundistas que estamos viendo en las últimas décadas?, la respuesta es un no rotundo.


----------



## Marin V (26 Sep 2015)

La iglesia tenia que meterlos ajuro con calzador en las sociedades que se iban formando en el nuevo mundo, tenían que globalizarlos y arrancarle sus costumbres por la fuerza.

No os parece extraño que la misma iglesia que no permitió la esclavitud de los indios, haya permitido la esclavitud de los negros?, esto es un dato incomodo para muchos aquí, pero el 95% de los esclavos africanos que llegaron a américa, fueron a parar a las colonias hispanoamericanas, unos tenían mas valor que otro?, pues no, el problema es que la iglesia siempre le ha interesado el trafico humano, mientras mas aglomeramiento multicultural mejor para ellos.


----------



## success-borrado (26 Sep 2015)

No te quejarás Grappla, que gracias a mí volviste a reabrir el hilo y veo que se han duplicado las páginas casi desde entonces.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (26 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Falso:
> 
> 1- Yo soy occidental y nunca he promovido maniobras turbias en África para que nos invadan. Los platos rotos que los paguen los grandes elitistas globalistas de turno.



Claro. La excusa de siempre. Yo soy occidental pero no tengo nada que ver con las maniobras turbias de mis gobiernos, porque yo nunca los he votado. Ahora sí, que los sirios, y no precisamente los que ponen bombas, tengan que huir porque nuejtros gobiernos, con los que yo nada tengo que ver, porque se pusieron en contra de Assad, o que los iraquies y afganos que han sufrido bombardeos aunque no todos fueran precisamente talibanes,si pagan los platos rotos no es por mi culpa sino de esos mis gobiernos con los que, una vez más, yo no tengo nada que ver. ¡Curioso que pidamos que paguen los platos rotos los "jrandes elitistas" pero que nos de igual cuantos platos están pagando las poblaciones bombardeadas, como esos afganos que nunca salieron de su aldea y que, por no saber, no sabían ya que existían unas Torres Gemelas, sino una ciudad llamada Nueva York! ienso:



Arrekarallo dijo:


> 2- La Iglesia caótica tiene mucho que ver conque vengan aquí por dos motivos:
> 
> a) Ha hecho todo lo posible, mediante labor misionera y pseudo-ONG, para que la natalidad del Tercer Mundo sea increíble e insosteniblemente alta, provocando una superpoblación que tiene que estallar y derramarse hacia los países que sean lo bastante mongolos (léase: blancos) como para acogerlos. Demostrando que la raza blanca es superior hasta a la hora de hacer el gilipollas.



Cerca de 500 años lleva la Iglesia en otros países y nunca hasta, y estoy aún exagerando, los últimos 50 años, se había notado esa influencia de la Iglesia "para que vengan a invadirnos". Será que ahora la Iglesia tiene más influencia que en los siglos pasados, digo. :rolleye:

¿Que la natalidad del Tercer Mundo es alta? Eso no es sólo cuestión de que allí no hayan habido gobiernos pogres promoviendo el Póntelo-Pónselo, sino fruto de la necesidad de, por su condición de naciones pobres, de disponer de muchos hijos, una riqueza y una bendición, al fin y al cabo, para esos pobres. Además ¿La Iglesia ha promovido la natalidad en países musulmanes o de otras religiones? ¡Já! ¡Sabía que la Iglesia Católica era poderosa pero no hasta ese punto! :rolleye:



Arrekarallo dijo:


> b) Está haciendo todo lo posible por derribar todo obstáculo entre los tercermundistas y nosotros, y gasta una ingente cantidad de recursos para lograr que los inmigrantes se implanten y establezcan cómoda e indefinidamente en territorio europeo. Al papa esto le parece fetén. Nunca le he visto denunciar que los barrios multiculturalizados son nido de miseria, crimen, vicio, violencia, ignorancia, pobreza, drogas, odio antiblanco, etc. Ahora bien: la Iglesia caótica es una empresa multinacional, y como tal no invertiría esta ingente cantidad de recursos si no esperase recuperarlos con creces de otro modo. ¿Cómo? Te voy dejando pensarlo, que te noto espeso.[/INDENT]



No es la Iglesia la que está haciendo todo lo posible por derribar obstáculos entre los pobres del Tercer Mundo y los ricos, osease Occidente. Más que una homilía de diez horas del Papa, invocando a que todos los desheredados vengan al opulento Primer Mundo, es suficiente y más efectivo un par de minutos de anuncios de la Tele Occidental para que, aquellos que pasan hambre o sufren guerras vengan atraidos a querer también su trozo del pastel del que disfrutan los probes ricos que no han promovido ninguna invasión, porque todo es culpa exclusiva de sus dictaduras, digo sus gobiernos. :rolleye:



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Tú en ningún momento fuiste a buscar armas de destrucción masiva a Iraq pedazo de membrillo ornitorrincoide, así que deja de hablar en la jodida y dichosa *PRIMERA PERSONA DEL PLURAL*, ok?



Hombre. No hace falta que me recuerde que no fuimos ni usted ni yo los que marchamos a buscar armas de destrucción masiva a Iraq, hasta ahí llego, sino gente que no tenían nada que ver con nosotros, elegidos por otros, creo que hasta eran otros, y no nuejtros gobiernos, así que dejaré de hablar, si le place, en plural de Occidente, pasando a decir: Fueron los gobiernos occidentales, el gobierno ejpañol entre ellos, los que por decisión propia se decantaron por ese camino porque ni nosotros los votamos ni los conociamos ni nos suenan de ná ¿ok? :rolleye:



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Tanto *los izquierdistas como los caóticos progres tienen algo en común: están cabreados con los pueblos europeos*. Unos porque dejaron de votarles y los mandaron a la mierda, otros porque dejaron de ir a misa. Ambos esperan poder recuperar su base adicta entre los tercermundistas, que, si hemos de creer su propaganda, son bonachones, sufridos, agradecidos, un poco bobalicones, crédulos y nobles.
> 
> Obviamente, esto no son más que majaderías que redundan en beneficio de los auténticos jefes (tanto de los izmierdosos como de los católicos progres), mientras que los pueblos europeos están siendo triturados.



Ya, afortunadamente, como los rojos y los católicos pogres están cabreados con los pueblos uropeos porque estos no los eligen, prefiriendo votar a gobiernos como los de Ansar... ¡Oh, wait! ¿No habiamos quedado en que no teniamos que ver nada con quienes tomaron la decisión de ir a buscar armas de destrucción masiva?  Bueno, a lo que iba: Como la iglesia pogre no tiene feligreses, pretende traer musulmanes, es decir la base de la Iglesia que, junto a los rojos nos están triturando sin que podamos tener la oportunidad de acudir a las urnas, como pasa en los países democráticos, para elegir a los líderes que nos placen, es decir supremacistas arios, firmes defensores de los pueblos uropeos, y una Iglesia de la de Misa en Latín y, si se nos da la oportunidad, tan firme como para poder, a través de la Santa Inquisición, triturar más bien a los que no son como nosotros, sino más bien a judios, moriscos, herejes, masones y, en fin, cuantos representen un peligro para nuestro modélico estilo de vida, tan pacífico, tan generoso y tan democrático que nos impide que cualquier gobierno de pirados vaya lo mismo a explotar los recursos de otros que a bombardearlos bajo cualquier excusa peregrina ¿Verdad? :rolleye:

P.D Bueno. Si tanta inquina tienen a la Iglesia Católica por promover la invasión de los pobres, pruebe a hacerse Protestante o de alguna secta más acorde con sus ideales.


----------



## Marin V (26 Sep 2015)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> P.D Bueno. Si tanta inquina tienen a la Iglesia Católica por promover la invasión de los pobres, pruebe a hacerse Protestante o de alguna secta más acorde con sus ideales.



Estoy muy en desacuerdo con esta linea de pensamiento, si alguien no desea que su pais y sus ciudades se conviertan en replicas de Los Ángeles o futuros Elysiums, es porque uno es un malvadonaziprotestanteasueldodesion.

La iglesia católica ha participado activamente en la tercermundizacion y globalizacion de los pueblos.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Sep 2015)

Pues chico, ya estas tardando en recomendarle al foro la Iglesia esa autentica donde rezas todos los domingos para que se llene.

Son lefebvrianos? Donde y cuando son las misas a las que acudes?



Don Pelayo dijo:


> Engañaos, engañaos...yo también soy católico, pero no me dejaré pastorear hacia el infierno.
> 
> Mi lugar está con la Iglesia que resiste a su destrucción moral y espiritual. El vuestro parece que está con el diablo disfrazado de sotana.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (26 Sep 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Engañaos, engañaos...yo también soy católico, pero no me dejaré pastorear hacia el infierno.
> 
> *Mi lugar está con la Iglesia que resiste a su destrucción moral y espiritual.* El vuestro parece que está con el diablo disfrazado de sotana.



Me lo veo rompiendo con Roma y pasándose a una rama cismática, resistente e inmune hasta a la excomunión promulgada por el "rojazo" de Wojtila, como la de la afoto.


----------



## Pertinax (27 Sep 2015)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Me lo veo rompiendo con Roma y pasándose a una rama cismática, resistente e inmune hasta a la excomunión promulgada por el "rojazo" de Wojtila, como la de la afoto.




¿Y a cuántos tercermudistas dice usted que va a acoger en su casa?,ienso: ¿les va a dar todo lo que tiene como pago por acciones no cometidas por usted, incluyendo su vida?:, pues entonces no sé que cojones hace esparciendo la culpabilidad ajena en Burbuja.info cuando debería haberse pegado un tiro y dejado todas sus posesiones, incluidas las femeninas, si las tiene, a algún invasor de los millones que ya están en Europa o en camino de la misma.


----------



## MariaL. (27 Sep 2015)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Que la natalidad del Tercer Mundo es alta? Eso no es sólo cuestión de que allí no hayan habido gobiernos pogres promoviendo el Póntelo-Pónselo, sino fruto de la necesidad de, por su condición de naciones pobres, de disponer de muchos hijos, una riqueza y una bendición, al fin y al cabo, para esos pobres. Además ¿La Iglesia ha promovido la natalidad en países musulmanes o de otras religiones? ¡Já! ¡Sabía que la Iglesia Católica era poderosa pero no hasta ese punto! :rolleye:



venga ya!!! si eres un crío, se puede entender que pienses esto, pero si tienes unos años, has tenido que vivir la eterna discusión de las organizaciones no religiosas vs las religiosas sobre la anti-concepción.
Las organizaciones religiosas instaban a no consumir pastillas anti-conceptivas, a no usar preservativo, etc, en esos países. Y como el misionero y las monjitas le daban de comer, pues hijo!!!!! justo por ser pobres, la riqueza estaban en hacer caso a las monjitas, que te vacunaban al niño y te daban la comida.
Es como si das subvenciones por hijos, cuanto más pobres los ciudadanos, más hijos tendrán, para cobrar más subvenciones mientras que los más ricos, que no necesitan la pasta no tendrán más hijos, la clase media podrá aumentar 1 su número de hijos si la ayuda es suficiente para que le interese.

En Africa, hay muchas misiones cristianas en países con mayoría o gran parte musulmana.

Los católicos son una importante causa (no la única) para que el nacimiento de hijos en Africa no disminuyera lo que debía a medida que aumentaba la tasa de supervivencia de los hijos.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (27 Sep 2015)

Pertinax dijo:


> ¿Y a cuántos tercermudistas dice usted que va a acoger en su casa?,ienso: ¿les va a dar todo lo que tiene como pago por acciones no cometidas por usted, incluyendo su vida?, pues entonces no se que cojones hace esparciendo la culpabilidad ajena en Burbuja.info cuando debería haberse pegado un tiro y dejado todas sus posesiones, incluidas las femeninas, si las tiene, a algún invasor de los millones que ya están en Europa o en camino de la misma.



¿He dicho yo que iba a acoger exclusivamente a los que vienen huyendo como "han instruido la malvá Iglesia" en contubernio con los rojazos? Hombre, tanto como para dar refugio a miles como los que vienen a Merkelandia.... Hombre, no soy tan rico como para eso pero, si en mis manos estuviera, no dudaría en hacerlo. Eso sí, no tendré, de hecho nunca los he tenido, reparos en colaborar en la medida de mis posibilidades.
¿Es que ser generoso implica necesariamente que uno vaya automáticamente a tener que dar su vida por acciones cometidas por gobiernos "ajenos" a uno? Supongo que usted me ha confundido con un afgano, un sirio o un iraquí que, sin comerlo ni beberlo, y sin que nadie se haya molestado en pedirle muestras de pago por sus acciones no cometidas, ve como le llueven bombas del cielo. 
¡No! No se trata de esparcir culpabilidad ajena, sino de no ir de Santos Inocentes totalmente ajenos a las decisiones de otros, como si estos estuvieran donde están por obra y gracia de los selenitas que los han votado, que ese es un argumento ya demasiado utilizado en esta sociedad de tiernas Fresitas que, bajo el argumento de que nunca son responsables de ná, acaban firmando "engañados" lo mismo una Cipoteca que votando a los que luego decimos "no nos representan". 
Por otro lado, hay que ser miserable y muy cobarde para tachar de "invasor" a un refugiado, comparandolo con un invasor de verdad, que llega tan o más armado que un Terminator o un simple Marine. En todo caso, quien deberá preocuparse por sus posesiones y sus Tesooooros es todo aquel que considera a quienes vienen huyendo como potenciales expoliadores de su nivelazo de vida. No me extraña pues que los de arriba tiemblen aterrorizados pensando que hasta un desheredado es un peligro y amenaza para sus posesiones, cuando hasta los ridículos obreros de dereshas y en Paro se horrorizan imaginando que un pobre de esos vendrá a arrebatarles lo suyo, incluido un trozo de pan o un puesto de trabajo. 
Claro que los de arriba, ven como invasores siempre a otros, pero cuando son ellos quienes optan por invadir, sin preguntar a los Santos Inocentes que los eligieron por esa su decisión, siempre salen diciendo que lo hicieron "por proteger nuejtros intereses", sin poner reparos en repartir su culpabilidad propia, para hacerla responsabilidad de todos. Eso sí, para señalar, una vez más, a "otros" como los culpables, ya se sabe: los judios, los moriscos, los herejes o, ahora, hasta a un contubernio eclesiástico-bolivariano ¡Los primeros! ¡Listos que son! ienso:

---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 00:10 ----------




MariaL. dijo:


> venga ya!!! si eres un crío, se puede entender que pienses esto, pero si tienes unos años, has tenido que vivir la eterna discusión de las organizaciones no religiosas vs las religiosas sobre la anti-concepción.
> Las organizaciones religiosas instaban a no consumir pastillas anti-conceptivas, a no usar preservativo, etc, en esos países.* Y como el misionero y las monjitas le daban de comer, pues hijo*!!!!! justo por ser pobres, la riqueza estaban en hacer caso a las monjitas, que te vacunaban al niño y te daban la comida.
> Es como si das subvenciones por hijos, cuanto más pobres los ciudadanos, más hijos tendrán, para cobrar más subvenciones mientras que los más ricos, que no necesitan la pasta no tendrán más hijos, la clase media podrá aumentar 1 su número de hijos si la ayuda es suficiente para que le interese.
> 
> ...



Si bastara con que una monjita o un misionero diera un plato de comida a los pobres a cambio de que estos tengan un hijo, ahora no sólo viviriamos "la superpoblación que sufren ahí ajuera", sino también hasta en Uropa, encontrándonos a cipotecados y gente en Paro teniendo hijos con tal de poder estar en la cola del Comedor de Cáritas o similares. 
Aquí se han dado subvenciones como el Cheque Bebé del Zejas, y aún así las tasas de natalidad siguen casi Cero Patatero. Creer pues que el número de hijos que tiene un africano, incluso un musulmán, sólo porque "hay mushas misiones cristianas allí" está bien como explicación propia de un crío, pero no para una persona con cierta edad que haya tenido la oportunidad de viajar por ese y otros continentes. Por cierto, habrá que culpar también a las monjitas por haber vacunado a los niños de los pobres, impidiendo que estos la palmen ¡ah! y a la OMS, otro organismo que como la iglesia católica han promovido con sus acciones la invasión de los pobres hacia los países ricos. 
Por cierto. ¡Muy mal por las monjitas en Etiopía o Kenia: Las tasas de fertilidad de 6,98 y 8,08 hijos por mujer, han caído, desde los años 60, a 4,64 y 4,46 respectivamente! ¿No debería notarse su acción en pro de "la invasión de Occidente"? ¿Que han hecho todos estos años? :rolleye:


----------



## Pertinax (27 Sep 2015)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿He dicho yo que iba a acoger exclusivamente a los que vienen huyendo como "han instruido la malvá Iglesia" en contubernio con los rojazos? Hombre, tanto como para dar refugio a miles como los que vienen a Merkelandia....





Y dónde pone usted el límite?, ::el número 80 millones para atrás y los demás que entren al huerto?, los de Siria y los de Nigeria sí pero los de Irak y los de Pakistán no?, que barata te sale la demagogia desde el sofá de tú casa.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hombre, no soy tan rico como para eso pero, si en mis manos estuviera, no dudaría en hacerlo.
> Eso sí, no tendré, de hecho nunca los he tenido, reparos en colaborar en la medida de mis posibilidades.



Pues está usted perdiendo el tiempo, si quiere hacer el palanguero es su problema, son millones los que llegar a Europa, y después millones, y después, millones, trabajo tiene. Quítese el plato de la mesa y déselo a los que vienen por las fronteras, porque no van a compartir nada con usted.
No han venido a eso.



Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Es que ser generoso implica necesariamente que uno vaya automáticamente a tener que dar su vida por acciones cometidas por gobiernos "ajenos" a uno?



Pero no hablaba usted de que todos "zemos" responsables, qué pasa ahora?, qué se echa para atrás?,



Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Supongo que usted me ha confundido con un afgano, un sirio o un iraquí que, sin comerlo ni beberlo, y sin que nadie se haya molestado en pedirle muestras de pago por sus acciones no cometidas, ve como le llueven bombas del cielo.



Usted dice que somos responsables aunque no hayamos participado personalmente en esas intervenciones, por tanto, si tan responsable se siente y como es usted el que tiene el problema por sentirse culpable, apoquine y deje de dar sermones y meter complejos de culpa ajena sin ningún sentido común a los que no tenemos ese problema de grave retraso mental sentimentaloide y autodestructivo.







Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¡No! No se trata de esparcir culpabilidad ajena,



Pues quién lo diría






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> sino de no ir de Santos Inocentes totalmente ajenos a las decisiones de otros, como si estos estuvieran donde están por obra y gracia de los selenitas que los han votado, que ese es un argumento ya demasiado utilizado en esta sociedad de tiernas Fresitas que, bajo el argumento de que nunca son responsables de ná, acaban firmando "engañados" lo mismo una Cipoteca que votando a los que luego decimos "no nos representan".



Responsables son los que han ordenado esos ataques, vaya usted a las urbanizaciones privadas donde habitan esos señores a exigirle que se hagan cargo de los problemas creados, si quieren. Un paganini vota un programa electoral, y aunque ése paganini hubiera sido un ferviente partidario de bombardear Siria, que lo dudo, tiene su derecho a no acoger refugiados si así lo decide, el derecho que le da el istinto de supervivencia, incluso los mismos globalistas perpetradores del acto se lo pueden pasar por el forro de los huevos, y siempre lo hacen, ahora vaya usted y obligueles si quiere, pero no venda lagrimeos baratos de telenovela argentina a los europeos de a pie que no son responsables del hambre en en el Congo o del yihadismo en Afganistán, que ya está muy visto. Además, esto no es una democracia, es una oligarquia, una dictadura progre encubierta, la baraja está trucada. Uno es responsable de sus acciones, no responsable de todas las acciones del mundo. 



Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Por otro lado, hay que ser miserable y muy cobarde para tachar de "invasor" a un refugiado, comparandolo con un invasor de verdad, que llega tan o más armado que un Terminator o un simple Marine.



::
Se te ve puesto en la materia.
Digaselo a estos que son criaturas desarmadas y victimas del cruel hombre blanco:











"MÃ¡s de 4.000 terroristas del EI llegaron a Europa haciÃ©ndose pasar por refugiados" - RT





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> En todo caso, quien deberá preocuparse por sus posesiones y sus Tesooooros es todo aquel que considera a quienes vienen huyendo como potenciales expoliadores de su nivelazo de vida.



Donde comen 4 no comen 4000 millones,* es de cajón*, aparte de la pasta y los recursos, hay otros problemas de por medio, por si a estas alturas de la película no se ha dado cuenta:





















Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> No me extraña pues que los de arriba tiemblen aterrorizados pensando que hasta un desheredado es un peligro y amenaza para sus posesiones,



¿acaba de aterrizar usted en el planeta tierra o ha dicho la primera gilipollez que se le ha venido a la cabeza?, ¿ha visto usted alguna patronal quejándose de la inmigración?.
Los de arriba los dejan pasar a millones y piden que vengan más para mandar sobre plebe tercermundista. 





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> cuando hasta los *ridículos obreros* de dereshas y en Paro se horrorizan imaginando que un pobre de esos vendrá a arrebatarles lo suyo, incluido un trozo de pan o un puesto de trabajo



No, que va, ese "ridículo" obrero al que desprecia debe estar celebrando que millones de individuos entren ilegalmente a su país, le maten por el camino, le cuezan a impuestos para mantenerles(si tiene pasta) o le dejen en la puta calle porque hay incontables tercermundistas dispuestos a prostituir su fuerza de trabajo por medio plato de lentejas. Bájese de la puta nube en la que vive y vaya a un barrio obrero tercermundizado, y cuénteles esa película, a ver cuanto tardan en partirle ese trozo de roca que tiene por cara.




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Claro que los de arriba, ven como invasores siempre a otros,



::
Los de arriba no llaman invasores a los tercermundistas, *los llaman "refugiados*, "son su otra pata, su alma gemela para destrozar a la clase media europea que les impide mandar a placer sobre población marrón subdesarrollada, su tanque de destrucción, ¿ha leído usted o ha visto a algún Mass Media quejarse de la invasión?, va a acoger Sarkozy, Soros, Sutherland, Zapatero, Aznar , Solana o Merkel refugiados en sus habitaciones?

Déjate de pájaros, el rechazo de los mamones que controlan la UE y sus títeres a la invasión y a la sustitución racial de los pueblos europeos sólo está en tú cabeza.




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> pero cuando son ellos quienes optan por invadir, sin preguntar a los Santos Inocentes que los eligieron por esa su decisión, siempre salen diciendo que lo hicieron "por proteger *nuejtros intereses*", sin poner reparos en repartir su culpabilidad propia, para hacerla responsabilidad de todos.



No sé que intereses "nuestros" protegen los globalistas cuando cada día hay más pobreza en la UE que es inversamente proporcional al crecimiento de la cantidad de inmigrantes que hay en la UE, fíjese que cosas.



Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Eso sí, *para señalar, una vez más, a "otros" como los culpables, *ya se sabe:
> los judios, los moriscos, los herejes o, ahora, hasta a un contubernio eclesiástico-bolivariano ¡Los primeros! ¡Listos que son! ienso:




Que yo sepa los únicos a los que señalan como culpables los globalistas que controlan la UE y sus Mass Media son a los países europeos que no quieren recibir invasores(veáse el caso de Hungría o Eslovaquia) y a los europeos autóctonos que protestan porque les han metido refugiados por todos lados(veáse el caso de ciudadanos y paganinis en Alemania).


Ahora por otro lado.

¿Es capaz usted de decir alguna verdad en su vida?, porque la sarta de gilipolleces, falacias, mentiras, mamarrachadas y letrajuntada que no se sostienen por ningún lado vale para firmar un editorial de El País, El Mundo o una propuesta de la Comisión Europea, de la ONU o del Consejo de Europa, esos propagadores de miseria y tercermundización controlados por los de "arriba", que según usted y sólo usted, son contarios a la "inmigración".


----------



## BGA (27 Sep 2015)

Marin V dijo:


> La iglesia tenia que meterlos ajuro con calzador en las sociedades que se iban formando en el nuevo mundo, tenían que globalizarlos y arrancarle sus costumbres por la fuerza.
> 
> No os parece extraño que la misma iglesia que no permitió la esclavitud de los indios, haya permitido la esclavitud de los negros?, esto es un dato incomodo para muchos aquí, pero el 95% de los esclavos africanos que llegaron a américa, fueron a parar a las colonias hispanoamericanas, unos tenían mas valor que otro?, pues no, el problema es que la iglesia siempre le ha interesado el trafico humano, mientras mas aglomeramiento multicultural mejor para ellos.



Me gusta eso Hispanoamérica o Lationoamérica según de lo que se desee hablar, pero en fin. Aquí unos numerillos y luego si quiere matiza ese 95% del que habla:



> La siguiente tabla muestra la población de esclavos en América hacia fines del siglo XVIII:56
> Región Esclavos Libertos Total
> Brasil 1.000.000 399.000 1.399.000
> Caribe francés 575.000 30.000 605.000
> ...



* El "Caribe no español" tendrá que ser Ingles y francés ¿no?

Hispanoamérica: 26.7%

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esclavitud#En_el_periodo_de_Colonizaci.C3.B3n_europea

Creo que usted pertenece a la órbita protestante por cosas que le he leido y tiene tantas cosas de las que avergonzarse que mejor haría en callarlas y no mentir con tanto desahogo, no vaya a ser que alguien se pregunte si tantas y poderosas son sus razones por qué necesitan mentir y difamar de manera tan infame.


----------



## dick jones (27 Sep 2015)

Marin V dijo:


> Estoy muy en desacuerdo con esta linea de pensamiento, si alguien no desea que su pais y sus ciudades se conviertan en replicas de Los Ángeles o futuros Elysiums, es porque uno es un malvadonaziprotestanteasueldodesion.
> 
> La iglesia católica ha participado activamente en la tercermundizacion y globalizacion de los pueblos.



Gilipolleces, la marronizacion la han provocado las grandes empresas desde la compania de las indias orientales hasta nuestros dias, empresas promovidas por capital judio.

Llevaron los misioneros catolicos a la negrada hasta las Americas? Nasti, fueron llevados por empresarios, repito, muchos de ellos judios.

Reventaron el imperio chino (lo pongo como ejemplo de orden ni emisor ni receptor de mestizaje) los jesuitas? No, lo reventaron los traficantes de opio.

Pero el mercado no demanda mestizaje, no, es la iglesia catolica la culpable.


----------



## success-borrado (27 Sep 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Gilipolleces, la marronizacion la han provocado las grandes empresas desde la compania de las indias orientales hasta nuestros dias, empresas promovidas por capital judio.
> 
> Llevaron los misioneros catolicos a la negrada hasta las Americas? Nasti, fueron llevados por empresarios, repito, muchos de ellos judios.
> 
> ...



Las compañías de las Indias y las primeras corporaciones no fomentaban el mestizaje ni el marronismo, siempre usaban el tráfico de esclavos cómo mano de obra barata en las colonias dónde estaban implantadas, y si alguna vez se les ocurría llevar alguno a la metrópoli, no era desde luego con la intención de darles viviendas, derechos, subsididos, "sanidad" y prebendas variadas, que es lo que pasa aquí. Son cosas muy distintas. La Iglesia sin embargo siempre "velaba por sus derechos". Al señor Fray Bartolomé de las Casas le faltó tiempo para ir llorando a la Corona sobre lo mal que estaban siendo tratados los indios, consiguiendo de paso manchar la imágen de España y dar el pistoletazo de salida a la Leyenda Negra, de la que los extranjeros se valieron.

Y nada tiene que ver el Imperio Chino, el Opio, y las compañías mercantilistas de países protestantes con lo que se está discuetiendo aquí. Una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

Es curioso, estamos hablando de uno de los pecados que cometio la Iglesia Catolica en la Evangelizacion de America, concretamente el tratamiento que tuvo la esclavitud de negros.

Pues bien, hablaba o no hablaba con la verdad del Papa Francisco cuando pidio perdon por los pecados que cometio la Iglesia Catolica en aquel periodo?

Pues muchos fariseos, cuando salio el tema en el foro acusaban al Papa de atacar a España con aquellas palabras o pedir perdon por dicha Evangelizacion.

La verdad es que ocultaron el discurso completo donde, ademas de pedir perdon por los pecados que se cometieron, tambien afirmo que las virtudes de la Evangelizacion superaron a los pecados.

Pero bueno, que siga el aquelarre charomarxistajudeonancilibegales contra la Iglesia. Este se convertira en un hilo largo pues contiene todo lo necesario para ello, la union de odiadores y/o renegados de la Iglesia Catolica.

Sin duda los de la tribu de quien abrio el hilo y ha congregado aqui mariachis de la mas variada tendencia son los mas listos y los que mas siglos de vuelo llevan por algo. La tradicion es un valor elevado y quien en ella persiste acaba siempre con ventaja respecto a cabritillos que acaban de destetarse hace cuatro dias y abrazan "nuevas" ideas que creen les llevan a un estado de mayor claridad.

Ahora bien, no desviemos el debate a cualquiera de los puntos clasicos de ataque a la Iglesia. Uno de ellos, el intento de mezclar aqui el tema de la doctrina de la Iglesia respecto a los anticonceptivos no cuela en un hilo en el que -aunque el objetivo de la jauria es atacar como sea a la Iglesia- se abrio por el tema de refugiados que viene del mundo islamico, donde esta institucion apenas tiene influencia en la politica de natalidad y de explosion demografica.

Porque ahora, estos personajes tambien querran culpar a la Iglesia de la piramide demografica en el mundo islamico. Y claro, las guerras que hay alli no son culpa de la lucha por la rapiña de recursos sino por la piramide demografica.



BGA dijo:


> Me gusta eso Hispanoamérica o Lationoamérica según de lo que se desee hablar, pero en fin. Aquí unos numerillos y luego si quiere matiza ese 95% del que habla:
> 
> .


----------



## MariaL. (27 Sep 2015)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Si bastara con que una monjita o un misionero diera un plato de comida a los pobres a cambio de que estos tengan un hijo, ahora no sólo viviriamos "la superpoblación que sufren ahí ajuera", sino también hasta en Uropa, encontrándonos a cipotecados y gente en Paro teniendo hijos con tal de poder estar en la cola del Comedor de Cáritas o similares.



Estás igualando la pobreza en España con la de Somalia? ::



> Aquí se han dado subvenciones como el Cheque Bebé del Zejas, y aún así las tasas de natalidad siguen casi Cero Patatero.



Por lo que ya he explicado



> Creer pues que el número de hijos que tiene un africano, incluso un musulmán, *sólo* porque "hay mushas misiones cristianas allí" está bien como explicación propia de un crío, pero no para una persona con cierta edad que haya tenido la oportunidad de viajar por ese y otros continentes. Por cierto, habrá que culpar también a las monjitas por haber vacunado a los niños de los pobres, impidiendo que estos la palmen ¡ah! y a la OMS, otro organismo que como la iglesia católica han promovido con sus acciones la invasión de los pobres hacia los países ricos.



Por qué tienes que manipular y decir que yo he dicho esa palabra que te pongo en grande y negrita? No será porque no sabes que contestar?

Yo he dicho: _"*Los católicos son una importante causa (no la única) *para que el nacimiento de hijos en Africa no disminuyera lo que debía a medida que aumentaba la tasa de supervivencia de los hijos"._



> Por cierto. ¡Muy mal por las monjitas en Etiopía o Kenia: Las tasas de fertilidad de 6,98 y 8,08 hijos por mujer, han caído, desde los años 60, a 4,64 y 4,46 respectivamente! ¿No debería notarse su acción en pro de "la invasión de Occidente"? ¿Que han hecho todos estos años? :rolleye:



Y sigue manipulando :ouch:
Yo he dicho:_ "*no disminuyera lo que debía* a medida que aumentaba la tasa de supervivencia de los hijos"_

Resumiendo: Coges mi mensaje, lo cambias, exageras lo que he dicho, mientes más que escribes y no aportas nada que no sea manipulado primero mi enunciado...... por tanto, tengo razón

---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 11:08 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> La verdad es que ocultaron el discurso completo donde, ademas de pedir perdon por los pecados que se cometieron, tambien afirmo que las virtudes de la Evangelizacion superaron a los pecados.
> .



Bernaldo, yo.... lo siento en el alma.... maté a tu hija y fue una muerte atroz, pero la culpa me corroe y quiero pedirte perdón. Sé que no tienes porque hacerlo y posiblemente yo en tu lugar no lo haría, no puedo ni imaginar por lo que pasó ella y por lo que pasas tú y tu familia en este momento. Mi dolor es inmenso

Pero ojo eh, las cosas buenas que trajo la muerte de tu hija superan todo ese dolor

:XX::XX::XX:

Y a eso llaman disculpa sincera...... :XX::XX:


----------



## superprogre (27 Sep 2015)

Érase un hombre a una nariz pegado,
érase una nariz superlativa,
érase una nariz sayón y escriba,
érase un peje espada muy barbado.

Era un reloj de sol mal encarado, 
érase una alquitara pensativa,
érase un elefante boca arriba,
era Ovidio Nasón más narizado.

Érase un espolón de una galera,
érase una pirámide de Egipto, 
las doce Tribus de narices era.

Érase un naricísimo infinito,
muchísimo nariz, nariz tan fiera
que en la cara de Anás fuera delito.

Un saludo al Club de la Napia.


----------



## dick jones (27 Sep 2015)

success dijo:


> Las compañías de las Indias y las primeras corporaciones no fomentaban el mestizaje ni el marronismo, siempre usaban el tráfico de esclavos cómo mano de obra barata en las colonias dónde estaban implantadas, y si alguna vez se les ocurría llevar alguno a la metrópoli, no era desde luego con la intención de darles viviendas, derechos, subsididos, "sanidad" y prebendas variadas, que es lo que pasa aquí. Son cosas muy distintas. La Iglesia sin embargo siempre "velaba por sus derechos". Al señor Fray Bartolomé de las Casas le faltó tiempo para ir llorando a la Corona sobre lo mal que estaban siendo tratados los indios, consiguiendo de paso manchar la imágen de España y dar el pistoletazo de salida a la Leyenda Negra, de la que los extranjeros se valieron.
> 
> Y nada tiene que ver el Imperio Chino, el Opio, y las compañías mercantilistas de países protestantes con lo que se está discuetiendo aquí. Una cosa no quita la otra.



Coger a un negro y llevarselo a America (donde se mezclara con indigenas e inmigrantes) no es promover el mestizaje. Coger un collie chino para trabajar en los ferrocarriles americanos tampoco es promover el mestizaje. ¿En serio pretendes que cuele?

Chinos y japoneses tenian una politica clara al respecto: Extranjeros no, ni uno, 0. 

Ni el Comodoro Perry ni las cañoneras inglesas navegaban bajo la enseña de naciones catolicas que yo sepa. Comento este sencillo hecho historico, para el que no lo conozca o para el que incluso conociendolo nos venga aquí a hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino como “la iglesia catolica es el origen del multiculturalismo”


----------



## superprogre (27 Sep 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Engañaos, engañaos...yo también soy católico, pero no me dejaré pastorear hacia el infierno.
> 
> Mi lugar está con la Iglesia que resiste a su destrucción moral y espiritual. El vuestro parece que está con el diablo disfrazado de sotana.



Si, eres catolicisimo.:XX:

---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 11:54 ----------

Maruja L: A fregar.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (27 Sep 2015)

superprogre dijo:


> Érase un hombre a una nariz pegado,
> érase una nariz superlativa,
> érase una nariz sayón y escriba,
> érase un peje espada muy barbado.
> ...




Eh eh, estas cosas a estas alturas no...:no:




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *sabes muy bien que no tengo "narizota"*...
> 
> Ninguna mezcla, Superprogre lo ha detectado y respondido muy bien.





Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> *Sí, lo sé muy bien*, ni usas kipá, ¿y?, ¿qué sucede _especialito_ mío, que tu pertenencia al Pueblo Elegido te libra de ser caricaturizado/estereotipado?, ¿no eres tú quien recurre -abusivamente- a clichés tales como; _follacuras_ (sic), _comegalletitas_, etc, para referite a los católicos? Entonces, ¿a cuento de qué viene los llantos, eh, tonti-narigudo con kipá? (Sonrisa)




Eso sí, Góngora iba bien servido aunque no le veo aspecto judío, más bien de español rancio









success dijo:


> No te quejarás Grappla, que gracias a mí volviste a reabrir el hilo y veo que se han duplicado las páginas casi desde entonces.



El objetivo del hilo no era ese, ni que se pelease la gente. Más bien abrir un poquito los ojos que cerramos voluntariamente. Cada uno elige su ceguera


----------



## superprogre (27 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Falso:
> 
> 1- Yo soy occidental y nunca he promovido maniobras turbias en África para que nos invadan. Los platos rotos que los paguen los grandes elitistas globalistas de turno.
> 
> ...



La Otan organiza la gran marcha marron de pakis y afganos, la Merkel los llama = la culpa es de las monjas y los izmierdosos.Mas simple no puedes ser.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 12:12 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Eh eh, estas cosas a estas alturas no...:no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se porque te das por aludido.Lo de Gongora habria que preguntarselo Vijbroda que es capaz de detectar hudios a la ciega.


----------



## BGA (27 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Eh eh, estas cosas a estas alturas no...:no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A los españoles no nos faltan narices...


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (27 Sep 2015)

Pertinax dijo:


> Y dónde pone usted el límite?, ::el número 80 millones para atrás y los demás que entren al huerto?, los de Siria y los de Nigeria sí pero los de Irak y los de Pakistán no?, que barata te sale la demagogia desde el sofá de tú casa.



El límite no lo puedo poner yo ni nadie, sencillamente porque mientras haya gente que precise huir de su país de origen, rumbo a otro, lo mismo para evitar morir de hambre que decapitado por gente que, curiosamente, exhibe un armamento y una tecnología que no parecen precisamente creados en esos países tercermundistas, sino importados de otro lugar, donde sus ciudadanos juran y perjuran que no son, en absoluto responsables porque ellos ni toman decisiones ni eligen a los que las toman por ellos, seguirán viniendo, nos guste o nó. Por cierto, ya que usted habla que sale muy barato hablar desde un salón ¿No piensa movilizarse e ir a vigilar la frontera de la UE en Hungría para impedir que vengan a millones? ¿O sólo piensa dedicarse a quejarse de la invasión a manos de los pobres que está sufriendo la parte opulenta del mundo? 



Pertinax dijo:


> Pues está usted perdiendo el tiempo, si quiere hacer el palanguero es su problema, son millones los que llegar a Europa, y después millones, y después, millones, trabajo tiene. Quítese el plato de la mesa y déselo a los que vienen por las fronteras, porque no van a compartir nada con usted.
> No han venido a eso.



Si yo estoy perdiendo el tiempo, señalando que estoy, siempre he estado dispuesto a ayudar en la medida de mis posibilidades a echar una mano a cualquier necesitado de eso, no olvide que usted también está perdiendo el tiempo aquí, pues trabajo tiene para realizar guardia en la frontera. Quítese de su salón, y marche a la frontera croato-húngara para evitar que esos "desalmados" se cuelen, porque tienen claro que no vienen huyendo ni de hambre ni de guerras, sino sólo porque les apetecía venir, como quien lo hace de vacaciones, sólo que en lugar de en un crucero, en una patera, porque eso del turismo-aventura les mola. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Pero no hablaba usted de que todos "zemos" responsables, qué pasa ahora?, qué se echa para atrás?,



¿Echarme para atrás, porque usted planteaba que debía perder mi vida como rasgo de generosidad? ::



Pertinax dijo:


> Usted dice que somos responsables aunque no hayamos participado personalmente en esas intervenciones, por tanto, si tan responsable se siente y como es usted el que tiene el problema por sentirse culpable, apoquine y deje de dar sermones y meter complejos de culpa ajena sin ningún sentido común a los que no tenemos ese problema de grave retraso mental sentimentaloide y autodestructivo.



Claro, es que usted entiende que como, no cogió personalmente un avión para ir a machacar Iraq buscando las armas de destrucción masiva, o como no fue personalmente a extraer recursos naturales del Tercer Mundo, usted no es responsable de nada. Supongo que si no se siente responsable en absoluto, como ciudadano del mundo opulento, en consonancia, no debería dar sermones metiéndose con "la culpa de esos invasores" que vienen, en un alarde de grave cinismo y eegocentrismo autodefensivo. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Responsables son los que han ordenado esos ataques, vaya usted a las urbanizaciones privadas donde habitan esos señores a exigirle que se hagan cargo de los problemas creados, si quieren. Un paganini vota un programa electoral, y aunque ése paganini hubiera sido un ferviente partidario de bombardear Siria, que lo dudo, tiene su derecho a no acoger refugiados si así lo decide, el derecho que le da el _istinto de supervivencia_, incluso los mismos globalistas perpetradores del acto se lo pueden pasar por el forro de los huevos, y siempre lo hacen, ahora vaya usted y obligueles si quiere, pero no venda lagrimeos baratos de telenovela argentina a los europeos de a pie que no son responsables del hambre en en el Congo o del yihadismo en Afganistán, que ya está muy visto. Además, esto no es una democracia, es una oligarquia, una dictadura progre encubierta, la baraja está trucada. Uno es responsable de sus acciones, no responsable de todas las acciones del mundo.



Ya, resulta curioso que sólo se nos pida ir a exigir responsabilidades a los que viven en urbanizaciones privadas, por los problemas creados, al menos admite que algo de responsabilidad tienen ellos, pero ninguno de vosotros va a pedir responsabilidad alguna por las consecuencias que ahora os tienen tan ateridos de miedo. Sois paganinis para apoquinar, sin rechistar, por las aventuras de los de las urbanizaciones, pero no quereis serlo a la hora de asumir las consecuencias de sus actos. ¡Así cualquiera! ¡Lagrimeos baratos de culebrón de Bolulandia dice el payo, como si no supieramos que esos culebrones están precisamente destinados a "los pobres que estarán siempre jodidos", como señalaba un capo de medios de comunicación al otro lado del Charco, que precisamente vende historias lacrimógenas de gente dentro de urbanizaciones, para que los pobres se den cuenta que también, probes, "Los ricos también lloran" y, así, se consuelen. Respecto a su postura de que esta no es una Democracia sino una Dictadura Pogre, con eso ya está diciendo la visión que tiene de la Democracia Occidental, porque si considera Dictadura Pogre a los actuales gobiernos como los del PP, apaga y vámonos. Vamos, que hasta Blas Piñar le parecería, en su día, sospechoso de rojeras. :rolleye:



Pertinax dijo:


> Se te ve puesto en la materia.
> Digaselo a estos que son criaturas desarmadas y victimas del cruel hombre blanco:



Ya los veo, ¡armados con arcos y flechas! ¿Se imagina si dispusieran de la facilidad de contar con tecnología bélica y armas hechas en Occidente? Que miedito ¿Verdad? :rolleye:



Pertinax dijo:


> Donde comen 4 no comen 4000 millones,* es de cajón*, aparte de la pasta y los recursos, hay otros problemas de por medio, por si a estas alturas de la película no se ha dado cuenta:



Que hay varios problemas, aparte de los recursos finitos del mundo, no hace falta que me lo recuerde, y menos sacando a colación afotos de aquellos de los que precisamente están huyendo desde Siria buscando refugio en Merkelandia. Ahora bien, pretender centrarse por ello, exclusivamente en los "Guerreros de la Libertad", como los llamó alguien de Occidente, por lo perturbador de las imágenes, pasando de sus víctimas que huyen frente a su avance, como que no. 



Pertinax dijo:


> ¿acaba de aterrizar usted en el planeta tierra o ha dicho la primera gilipollez que se le ha venido a la cabeza?,* ¿ha visto usted alguna patronal quejándose de la inmigración?*.
> Los de arriba los dejan pasar a millones y piden que vengan más para mandar sobre plebe tercermundista.



¿Qué? ¿Ahora interesa pasar a adoptar una postura _revolusionaria_, atacando a la malvá patronal Capitalista, porque interesa? ¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que la culpa de no quejarse de la inmigración y hasta la falta de trabajo, era cosa de los malvados bolivarianos y su contubernio con la Iglesia, como se exponía al abrir el hilo? ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Nos hacemos rojeras para meternos con la Patronal, pero volvemos rápidamente a hacernos proArios y antiClericales para atacar a la Iglesia Católica por "favorecedora de las emigraciones"? :



Pertinax dijo:


> No, que va, ese "ridículo" obrero al que desprecia debe estar celebrando que millones de individuos entren ilegalmente a su país, le maten por el camino, le cuezan a impuestos para mantenerles(si tiene pasta) o le dejen en la puta calle porque hay incontables tercermundistas dispuestos a prostituir su fuerza de trabajo por medio plato de lentejas. Bájese de la puta nube en la que vive y vaya a un barrio obrero tercermundizado, y cuénteles esa película, a ver cuanto tardan en partirle ese trozo de roca que tiene por cara.



¿Millones de individuos que han entrado ilegalmente han matado obreros por el camino? Admitiendo que aquí entraron seis o diez millones, como sostienen los proArios, habría que asumir que ya hemos tenido seis o diez millones de muertos ¿Verdad? ¿Que hay incontables tercermundistas dispuestos a prostituir su fuerza de trabajo por medio plato de lentejas? Pues, hasta donde recuerde, los que vinieron aquí, por poner un ejemplo, atraídos por la oportunidad de forrarse al calor del Ladrillo, no estuvieron precisamente cobrando cuatro duros apilando tochos, sino cifras que ni un hynginiero o un médico al mes. Por cierto, respecto a lo de los barrios obreros, donde se encuentra el proletariado, ahora "tercermundizado" por culpa de otros, he hablado con muchos de ellos, y jamás he visto precisamente que me hayan intentado partirme la cara hablando del tema. No sé a que barrios se refiere en concreto porque he visto unos cuantos, donde se aprecia lumpenproletariado de diverso pelaje, y no los he visto precisamente lanzarse ni a atacar no ya al que tiene aspecto de ser de fuera del barrio, sino al de otra tribu al que califican de "invasor". ¿No se estará usted confundiendo de país, al hablar de barrios donde una mara parte la cara a la otra? :rolleye:




Pertinax dijo:


> Los de arriba no llaman invasores a los tercermundistas, *los llaman "refugiados*, "son su otra pata, su alma gemela *para destrozar a la clase media europea *que les impide mandar a placer sobre población marrón subdesarrollada, su tanque de destrucción, ¿ha leído usted o ha visto a algún Mass Media quejarse de la invasión?, va a acoger Sarkozy, Soros, Sutherland, Zapatero, Aznar , Solana o Merkel refugiados en sus habitaciones?
> 
> Déjate de pájaros, el rechazo de los mamones que controlan la UE y sus títeres a la invasión y a la sustitución racial de los pueblos europeos sólo está en tú cabeza.
> 
> No sé que intereses "nuestros" protegen los globalistas cuando *cada día hay más pobreza en la UE que es inversamente proporcional al crecimiento de la cantidad de inmigrantes que hay en la UE*, fíjese que cosas.



¿Que los de arriba llaman "refugiados" a los que huyen, "con el propósito de destruir la Clase Media Europea? :8: ¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que, más bien, han venido a destrozar a la Clase Baja, es decir el Lumpenproletariado? Hasta donde recuerde, por mi condición de Clase Media, no he visto que un cayuquero haya destrozado mi nivel de vida, mucho menos amenazando mi puesto de trabajo. ienso:
No sé que le hace imaginar que la pobreza en la UE ha sido inversamente proporcional a la cantidad de inmis que hay, pues, curiosamente, cuando más entraron en tromba, no era cuando precisamente aquí estuvieramos viviendo la época de las Vacas Flacas. ¿Ha visto entrando ahora, más millones de los que acudían cuando eramos ricos por virtud del Ladrillo? :



Pertinax dijo:


> Que yo sepa los únicos a los que señalan como culpables los globalistas que controlan la UE y sus Mass Media son a los países europeos que no quieren recibir invasores(veáse el caso de Hungría o Eslovaquia) y a los europeos autóctonos que protestan porque les han metido refugiados por todos lados(veáse el caso de ciudadanos y paganinis en Alemania).
> 
> Ahora por otro lado.
> 
> ¿Es capaz usted de decir alguna verdad en su vida?, porque la sarta de gilipolleces, falacias, mentiras, mamarrachadas y letrajuntada que no se sostienen por ningún lado vale para firmar un editorial de El País, El Mundo o una propuesta de la Comisión Europea, de la ONU o del Consejo de Europa, esos propagadores de miseria y tercermundización controlados por los de "arriba", que según usted y sólo usted, son contarios a la "inmigración".



Bueno, ahora resulta que acusamos a "los globalistas" de meterse con Hungría o Eslovaquia porque "no quieren recibir invasores" cuando Hungría o Eslovaquia, no tuvieron reparos en formar parte de esos "globalistas". Si no querían ser globalizadas por un organismo como la UE, no haber aceptado entrar en el Club, con las condiciones y acuerdos a las que se verían obligadas. Se siente pero no haber firmado la adhesión a la UE o ¡haberse quedado en el Pacto de Varsovia! 

Ahora, por otro lado, que sostenga que nada menos que El País, El Mundo, la Comisión Europea, de la ONU y el Consejo de Europa se han sumado al Contubernio EclesiásticoBolivarianoCayuquero, en contra del mundo mundial, me hace meditar si, en lugar de estar usted en este foro, no debería estar conformando un Partido contrario a todos esos enemigos de Ejpaña, yendo a protestar, lo mismo a las puertas de los comités de "El País" y "El Mundo" que a la de las de la Comisión Uropea, la ONU y el Consejo de Uropa, además de a las de las Iglesias, por su conjunción a la hora de promover la Inmigración de los países o regiones pobres, a la de los países o regiones opulentos. :rolleye:


----------



## Verto (27 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> El objetivo del hilo no era ese, ni que se pelease la gente.



Claro, claro...


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

> “El papa es el diablo; ¿si podría matar al diablo, porqué no lo haría? ()*(Martin Lutero)*



Mas de lo mismo, mas de lo de siempre. Vaya, con ciertos catolicos, si protestaran un poco mas, Lutero se les quedaba en un juego de niños.

No se enteran, es la consecuencia de la falta de catequesis en muchos desde que hicieron la Primera Comunion.



superprogre dijo:


> Si, eres catolicisimo.:XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 11:54 ----------
> 
> Maruja L: A fregar.


----------



## BGA (27 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Claro, claro...



Unidos entorno a su "hipótesis" o divididos... todo funge beneficio... O no. Al menos queda claro que alguno de los memes que circulan por la red encuentran en este hilo su contraparte y puede que con suerte, algunos acaben por abrir los ojos. Hay éxitos momentáneos que terminan en derrota.

A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando...


----------



## Don Pelayo (27 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues chico, ya estas tardando en recomendarle al foro la Iglesia esa autentica donde rezas todos los domingos para que se llene.
> 
> Son lefebvrianos? Donde y cuando son las misas a las que acudes?



La Iglesia es espíritu de comunidad, no un lugar donde se va a rezar y donde te dan la hostia consagrada. 

No hace falta ser Lefebvriano, movimiento del cual supongo os reiréis por ser "pocos", claro, porque preferís sin duda que los católicos sean muchos aunque las iglesias tengan que llenarse con invasores tercermundistas. 

Sigo yendo a la misma parroquia de siempre y no me arrepiento.

Mas en el momento que me entere de que el cura nos pida dinero para traer aquí a los refugiados (no para ayudarlos, que me parece bien) me cambio de parroquia y si es necesario lo mando a tomar por el culo, no tengo tragaderas como los papistas afeminados para según que cosas.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

Ahora aseguranos que no se ha pedido en tu iglesia por los refugiados en alguna de las misas de las ultimas semanas o la de hoy.





Don Pelayo dijo:


> La Iglesia es espíritu de comunidad, no un lugar donde se va a rezar y donde te dan la hostia consagrada.
> 
> No hace falta ser Lefebvriano, movimiento del cual supongo os reiréis por ser "pocos", claro, porque preferís sin duda que los católicos sean muchos aunque las iglesias tengan que llenarse con invasores tercermundistas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Pelayo (27 Sep 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Gilipolleces, la marronizacion la han provocado las grandes empresas desde la compania de las indias orientales hasta nuestros dias, empresas promovidas por capital judio.
> 
> Llevaron los misioneros catolicos a la negrada hasta las Americas? Nasti, fueron llevados por empresarios, repito, muchos de ellos judios.
> 
> ...



Pues tienes un problema con la Curia actual (si, esa que tanto defendéis) que es totalmente pro-judía.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 14:29 ----------




superprogre dijo:


> Si, eres catolicisimo.:XX:
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 11:54 ----------
> 
> Maruja L: A fregar.



Me vas a decir tú lo que soy, piltrafa :XX:

---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 14:32 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Ahora aseguranos que no se ha pedido en tu iglesia por los refugiados en alguna de las misas de las ultimas semanas o la de hoy.



Si se pedía, pero para ayudar a las misiones de Siria y Turquía. Cosa que está bien y es propia de cualquier buen cristiano.

No de marranazos como vosotros que queréis meter entre nosotros al califato otra vez.


----------



## superprogre (27 Sep 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Pues tienes un problema con la Curia actual (si, esa que tanto defendéis) que es totalmente pro-judía.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 14:29 ----------
> 
> ...



Si.Un supuesto catolico que hace burla de la confesion a la que dice pertenecer y no de otras y que no pasa sin fichar por este tipo de hilos y siempre para lo mismo.
Piltrafilla??Que lo digas tu tiene mucha sorna.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

Hay mas. Por aqui no nos faltaran otros de los que van o iban a misa, son catolicos pero... el Papa es el Anticristo y no escatiman en bombardear contra la Iglesia, unidos a la horda con las mas curiosas facciones.

Unos catolicos muy protestantes, la verdad.



superprogre dijo:


> Si.Un supuesto catolico que hace burla de la confesion a la que dice pertenecer y no de otras y que no pasa sin fichar por este tipo de hilos y siempre para lo mismo.
> Piltrafilla??Que lo digas tu tiene mucha sorna.





---------- Post added 27-sep-2015 at 14:50 ----------

No mientas, se esta pidiendo a peticion del Papa en la iglesias por los refugiados que se estan acogiendo en Europa.

Si niegas que en la tuya se ha hecho desde que tenemos toda esta crisis, mandale un privado a todos estos catolicos que llaman anticristo al Papa para que vayan a tu parroquia, que la vais a llenar hasta la bandera de identitarios de esos.



Don Pelayo dijo:


> No de marranazos como vosotros que queréis meter entre nosotros al califato otra vez.


----------



## superprogre (27 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Hay mas. Por aqui no nos faltaran otros de los que van o iban a misa, son catolicos pero... el Papa es el Anticristo y no escatiman en bombardear contra la Iglesia, unidos a la horda con las mas curiosas facciones.
> 
> Unos catolicos muy protestantes, la verdad.



Son unos farsantes.La explosion demografica marron fruto de la colonizacion de Africa y la llegada del progreso medico hubiese sido con o sin curas pero interesa senalyar a la iglesia para tener un futuro cabeza de turco por si las cosas se tuercen y la gente despierta.Los nacionales alerta!!

Oye, el tio ese que se dice pelay no iba de fan de Soluciona, es que es pa mearse.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

Intentan desviar la cuestion. Como en el mundo islamico del que procede esta oleada de refugiados no puede achacarse la estructura demografica a la Iglesia, ahora se nos ponen a hablar de las misiones en el Africa negra.

Me pregunto si en la parroquia pelayana esta el cura se dedica a despotricar contra el Papa. 

Esto podria ser un escandalo si se descubre. Si es listo no lo descubrira y se limitara a pasarselo en privado a sus socios "catolicos de verdad" que estan contra el cabeza de la Iglesia.



superprogre dijo:


> Son unos farsantes.La explosion demografica marron fruto de la colonizacion de Africa y la llegada del progreso medico hubiese sido con o sin curas pero interesa senalyar a la iglesia para tener un futuro cabeza de turco por si las cosas se tuercen y la gente despierta.Los nacionales alerta!!
> 
> Oye, el tio ese que se dice pelay no iba de fan de Soluciona, es que es pa mearse.


----------



## Verto (27 Sep 2015)

Vamos con un poquito más de luz para aquellos que denuncian que Francisco es el antipapa y han convertido este hilo en una batalla racial contra la Iglesia, muchos de ellos con el falso argumento de que el Papa es un abanderado del multiculturalismo del NOM. 

En mayo de 2004 el "super rojazo" de Juan Pablo II aprobó la instrucción pastoral Erga migrantes caritas Christi (La caridad de Cristo hacia los emigrantes).

Dicha instrucción que regula el trabajo del Consejo Pontificio para la pastoral de los emigrantes e itinerantes, remite a los antecedentes eclesiales referidos a la migración, recogidos en la Constitución apostólica Exsul familia publicada por Pío XII en 1952 y demás instrucciones y disposiciones que emanan de la misma.

_*La Exsul familia*

20. Se sentía, entonces, la necesidad de un documento que reuniera la riqueza heredada de los anteriores ordenamientos y disposiciones y orientara hacia una pastoral orgánica. La respuesta oportuna fue la *Constitución apostólica Exsul familia, publicada por Pío XII el 1º de agosto de 1952, y considerada la carta magna del pensamiento de la Iglesia sobre las migraciones. Es el primer documento oficial de la Santa Sede que delinea, de modo global y sistemático, desde un punto de vista histórico y canónico, la pastoral de los emigrantes.* Después de un amplio análisis histórico, sigue en la Constitución una parte propiamente normativa muy articulada..._

Haciendo un paréntesis y como nota aclaratoria para aquellos que se declaran católicos pero contrarios al mismo tiempo a la pastoral y directrices de la Iglesia respecto a los inmigrantes, cabe recordar que dicha Constitución apostólica, preconciliar y por tanto aceptada también por los sedevacantistas del CVII, concluye de la siguiente forma:

_89. El decreto. Considerada muy atentamente toda esta cuestión y movidos por los ejemplos de Nuestros Predecesores, tomado el consejo de Nuestro Venerable Hermano el Cardenal de la S. I. R. Adeodato Juan Piazza, Obispo de Sabina y Poggio Mirteto, secretario de la Sagrada Congregación Consistorial, *establecemos y prescribimos todas estas cosas, decretando que las presentes disposiciones y todo lo en ellas contenido no puedan ser impugnadas ni siquiera en el caso de que alguien no esté de acuerdo con ella por tener o creer tener de alguna manera intereses creados en este asunto y que no hayan sido consultados u oídos, o por otra razón cualquiera; sino que siempre y perpetuamente permanecen y permanecerán firmes, válidas y eficaces y producirán y obtendrán todos sus efectos plenos e integrados y deberán ser sufragadas y respectiva e inviolablemente observadas por todos aquellos a quienes corresponde o corresponda por determinado tiempo, y será nulo y sin valor todo lo que contra estas letras se haga por cualquiera, aún dotado de autoridad, a sabiendas o por ignorancia.*

90. Confirmación de estilo. No obsta en contrario, dentro de lo que es posible, ninguna de las constituciones y ordenaciones apostólicas dadas por los Romanos Pontífices Predecesores Nuestros, según arriba hemos dicho, y las demás, aún las dignas de particular y especial mención y derogación.

*A ningún hombre le sea lícito atacar o contrariar con audaz temeridad alguna página de Nuestra constitución, ordenación, abrogación, mandato, copilación, admonición, inhibición, precepto o voluntad. Y si alguno presumiere atentar contra esto, sepa que incurre en la indignación del Dios Omnipotente y de los bienaventurados apóstoles Pedro y Pablo. *_

Aclarado esto y volviendo de nuevo a la instrucción pastoral Erga migrantes caritas Christi, en ella podemos encontrar lo siguiente acerca de los inmigrantes no cristianos:

_*Inmigrantes de otras religiones, en general*

59. En estos últimos tiempos, se ha ido incrementado cada vez más, en los países de antigua tradición cristiana, la presencia de inmigrantes no cristianos, respecto a los cuales ofrecen una sólida orientación varios documentos del Magisterio, en especial la Encíclica Redemptoris Missio,[58] así como la Instrucción Diálogo y anuncio.[59]

*La Iglesia se empeña también en favor de los inmigrantes no cristianos, mediante la promoción humana y el testimonio de la caridad, que conlleva ya de por sí un valor evangelizador, propicio para abrir los corazones al anuncio explícito del Evangelio, realizado con la debida prudencia cristiana y el total respeto de la libertad. Los inmigrantes que pertenecen a otra religión han de ser apoyados en toda circunstancia, en la medida de lo posible, para que conserven la dimensión trascendente de la vida.*

La Iglesia por tanto, está llamada a entrar en diálogo con ellos, "diálogo [que] debe ser conducido y llevado a término con la convicción de que la Iglesia es el camino ordinario de salvación y que sólo ella posee la plenitud de los medios de salvación" (RMi 55; cfr. también PaG 68).

60. Esto exige que las comunidades católicas de acogida aprecien cada vez más su propia identidad, reafirmen su fidelidad a Cristo y conozcan bien los contenidos de la fe, redescubran la dimensión misionera y, por tanto, se comprometan a dar testimonio de Jesucristo, el Señor, y de su Evangelio. Es una condición necesaria para que exista una disponibilidad a un diálogo sincero, abierto y respetuoso con todos, pero que no sea ingenuo ni improvisado (cfr. PaG 64 y 68).

*En particular es tarea de los cristianos ayudar a los inmigrantes a insertarse en el tejido social y cultural del país que los recibe, aceptando sus leyes civiles (cfr. PaG 72). Con el testimonio de vida, sobre todo, los cristianos están llamados a denunciar ciertos rasgos que se presentan como valores en los países industrializados y ricos (materialismo y consumismo, relativismo moral e indiferentismo religioso), y que podrían hacer mella en las convicciones religiosas de los inmigrantes.*

Más aún, es de desear que dicho compromiso en favor de los inmigrantes no sea sólo obra de los cristianos, considerados individualmente, o de las tradicionales organizaciones de ayuda y socorro, sino que forme parte también del programa general de los movimientos eclesiales y asociaciones laicales (cfr. CfL 29)._

Mas adelante la misma Instrucción recoge un apartado que se refiere especialmente a la actitud concreta de la Iglesia Católica hacia los inmigrantes musulmanes. En dicho apartado podemos encontrar:

_Inmigrantes musulmanes

65. A este propósito, se destaca, hoy, con porcentajes elevados o en aumento en algunos países, la presencia de inmigrantes musulmanes hacia los que este Consejo Pontificio extiende también su cuidado.

El Concilio Vaticano II indica, al respecto, *la actitud evangélica que se ha de asumir e invita a purificar la memoria de las incomprensiones del pasado, a cultivar los valores comunes, y a definir y respetar las diversidades sin renunciar a los principios cristianos. Por lo tanto, se recomienda a las comunidades católicas el discernimiento. Se trata de distinguir, en las doctrinas y prácticas religiosas y en las leyes morales del Islam, lo que es posible compartir, y lo que no lo es.*

66. *La creencia en Dios Creador y Misericordioso, la oración diaria, el ayuno, la limosna, la peregrinación, la ascesis para dominar las pasiones, la lucha contra la injusticia y la opresión, son todos ellos valores comunes, presentes también en el Cristianismo, aunque tengan expresiones y manifestaciones distintas.* Junto a estas convergencias, se presentan también divergencias, algunas de las cuales están relacionadas con los logros legítimos de la modernidad. Teniendo en cuenta especialmente los derechos humanos, aspiramos, por tanto, a que se produzca en nuestros hermanos y hermanas musulmanes una creciente toma de conciencia sobre el carácter imprescindible del ejercicio de las libertades fundamentales, de los derechos inviolables de la persona, de la igual dignidad de la mujer y del hombre, del principio democrático en el gobierno de la sociedad y de la correcta laicidad del estado. Habrá, asimismo, que llegar a una armonía entre la visión de fe y la justa autonomía de la creación._

En definitivas cuentas y abundando en lo ya dicho, y reiterado por el grupo católico que ha participado en este tema, la Iglesia no ha cambiado su concepción y mensaje respecto al inmigrante por haber llamado hoy a la acogida de los desplazados, sino que abunda en su mensaje tradicional, pese a los intereses ocultos de quienes hoy promueven en realidad dichas migraciones con sus políticas internacionales o quienes se manifiestan abiertamente contrarios a la acogida de las víctimas de dichos intereses y políticas, y aprovechan para convertir un debate político y económico en una cuestión religiosa.

Un saludo


----------



## MariaL. (27 Sep 2015)

De verdad no os acordáis que hubo varios años seguidos que la Iglesia Católica intentó evitar la financiación, de no recuerdo el nombre de la ong, que vendía postales en Navidad y sacaba gran parte de su financiación en esas fechas, porque daban anti-conceptivos en África gratis?

Yo me acuerdo, porque nunca mandé postales en Navidad y esos años lo hice, por intentar compensar a la ong de la cantidad de gente de esta, que dejó de comprarles.

Yo hasta recuerdo a estos católicos, tipos los de este foro, el grupito de política, que decían entonces, a modo de escusa, incapaces de criticar a su jerarquía por su pésima actuación al promover la alta natalidad en esos países, que en realidad eso lo decía el Papa, pero luego los misioneros en la práctica entregaban anticonceptivos..... todo cambia, menos los típicos católicos, que siempre andan con excusas.....


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

La Igleisia Catolica, culpapla de la piramide demografica en el mundo islamico... :XX:


----------



## superprogre (27 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La Igleisia Catolica, culpapla de la piramide demografica en el mundo islamico... :XX:



Y si no fuese asi, seria culpable por no donar todo su patrimonio a los negros de Zambia y como la han cargado con el marron de ser el gran vehiculo que el gobierno ha elegido para ejercer la caridad con nuestros hermanos mas pigmentados tiene la culpa y si no fuese asi tendria la culpa de no donar todo su patrimonio para la pobresa huniversal.

Nadie dice que los militares son unos mierdas marronizantes y traidores que dejan hinundar Este Pais de marrones.Nadie dice que la abogacia es una profesion de colaboracionistas que asisten legalmente a los pigmentados.La culpa es de los catolicos y punto.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

Si Francia se añade a las fuerzas bombardeantes en Siria... la cualpa es de...

quien?

A ver, liberales, catolicos "de verdad" antipapa, charomarxistas, etc...


quien es culpapla de los que se suman al clus de bombardeantes?

y la culpa de que la chacon hiciera lanzar bombas españolas en Libia?


Bargoblio, Bargoglio!!! culpapla!!!

:XX:




superprogre dijo:


> Y si no fuese asi, seria culpable por no donar todo su patrimonio a los negros de Zambia y como la han cargado con el marron de ser el gran vehiculo que el gobierno ha elegido para ejercer la caridad con nuestros hermanos mas pigmentados tiene la culpa y si no fuese asi tendria la culpa de no donar todo su patrimonio para la pobresa huniversal.
> 
> Nadie dice que los militares son unos mierdas marronizantes y traidores que dejan hinundar Este Pais de marrones.Nadie dice que la abogacia es una profesion de colaboracionistas que asisten legalmente a los pigmentados.La culpa es de los catolicos y punto.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (27 Sep 2015)

por lo pronto en Alemania ya han detectao que mínimo 1/3 de los invasores no son ni sirios jajaja


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

Por esta razon es que he pronosticado que Alemania se va a tragar el sapo y lo va a digerir. En cuestiones organizativas y de depuracion de responsabilidades, van a otro nivel.

Estableceran controles y acabaran detectando quien es refugiado y quien no.

El ser un estado policial tiene sus inconvenientes, pero tambien sus ventajas.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> por lo pronto en Alemania ya han detectao que mínimo 1/3 de los invasores no son ni sirios jajaja


----------



## Pertinax (27 Sep 2015)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> El límite no lo puedo poner yo ni nadie, sencillamente porque mientras haya gente que precise huir de su país de origen, rumbo a otro, lo mismo para evitar morir de hambre que decapitado por gente que, curiosamente, exhibe un armamento y una tecnología que no parecen precisamente creados en esos países tercermundistas, sino importados de otro lugar, donde sus ciudadanos juran y perjuran que no son, en absoluto responsables porque ellos ni toman decisiones ni eligen a los que las toman por ellos, *seguirán viniendo, nos guste o nó.*



El que no quiere ser invadido, derrotado y tercermundizado tiene derecho a defender su frontera y su territorio a ostias como se ha hecho siempre, *te guste o no.* 
Tiene derecho a defender y proteger lo suyo en contra de quién invade su territorio, tan histórico son las invasiones como la respuesta violenta a las mismas y la expulsión y protección de los invadidos ante dichas invasiones.




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Por cierto, ya que usted habla que sale muy barato hablar desde un salón ¿No piensa movilizarse e ir a vigilar la frontera de la UE en Hungría para impedir que vengan a millones? ¿O sólo piensa dedicarse a quejarse de la invasión a manos de los pobres que está sufriendo la parte opulenta del mundo?
> Si yo estoy perdiendo el tiempo, señalando que estoy, siempre he estado dispuesto a ayudar en la medida de mis posibilidades a echar una mano a cualquier necesitado de eso, no olvide que usted también está perdiendo el tiempo aquí, pues trabajo tiene para realizar guardia en la frontera.
> Quítese de su salón, y marche a la frontera croato-húngara para evitar que esos "desalmados" se cuelen,



Si estuviera en mi mano no pasaba ni un criminal ni un vividor del tercer mundo por la frontera, pero yo ni gobierno ni tengo permiso para defender las fronteras como se han defendido siempre en la historia, a ostias, a no ser que quiera ser emplumado y condenado a la trena por el sistema. Tampoco pido a nadie que se joda aguantando mierda fruto de las cagadas de otros,* cosa que usted sí pide que se haga con los europeos de a pie que están siendo invadidos. *
De defender la frontera por mi cuenta, estaría ahora mismo en la cárcel condenado tras juicio con el máximo penal y con delitos y agravantes de todo tipo, usted en cambio puede ayudar a los invasores en cuento quiera y como quiera, por tanto, nuestra situación no es pareja ni igualitaria.



Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> porque tienen claro que no vienen huyendo ni de hambre ni de guerras, sino sólo porque les apetecía venir, como quien lo hace de vacaciones, sólo que en lugar de en un crucero, en una patera, porque eso del turismo-aventura les mola.





Y como vienen huyendo de la guerra según usted(atravesando un huevo de países seguros de por medio y entre cuyos miembros de la marea marrón hay "refugiados/invasores" de países que no están en guerra ), se debe dejarles pasar porque sí, porque lo dice usted, los progres, la ONU, las multinacionales, los títeres de la Comisión europea y los teólogos de la liberación, verdad?.

Curiosa forma de refugiarse.

















Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Echarme para atrás, porque usted planteaba que debía perder mi vida como rasgo de generosidad? ::



Es la consecuencia lógica y valida a la que se llega cuando la invasión no para y usted de buena voluntad está dispuesto a sacrificarse en nombre de los que no lo harán, no hay para todos y con su sacrificio al menos dejaría sitio para alguno de los humildes yihadistas, vagos, violadores, recogebilletes y criminales que entran por el estrecho.:rolleye:





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Claro, es que usted entiende que como, no cogió personalmente un avión para ir a machacar Iraq buscando las armas de destrucción masiva, o como no fue personalmente a extraer recursos naturales del Tercer Mundo, usted no es responsable de nada.



Por fin ha dicho algo coherente y no falaz. Lo único.




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Supongo que si no se siente responsable en absoluto, como ciudadano del mundo opulento, en consonancia, no debería dar sermones metiéndose con "la culpa de esos invasores" que vienen, en un alarde de grave cinismo y eegocentrismo autodefensivo.



Falacia de argentino estrogenizado del tipo Post Hoc de Manual.

Si vienen a mi país y me los encuentro en la calle tocándome los huevos, haciendo el gilipollas y acosando a gente decente digo yo que me afecta, no?. pues eso. 
Para niños pequeños: Que yo no sea responsable de la guerra del ISIS no significa que el moro que estuvo degollando infieles en Oriente Medio no tenga ninguna responsabilidad por ninguno de sus crimenes. 




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Ya, resulta curioso que sólo se nos pida ir a exigir responsabilidades a los que viven en urbanizaciones privadas, por los problemas creados, al menos admite que algo de responsabilidad tienen ellos,



Evidentemente, que se hagan responsables de sus actos y no le echen la mierda a los demás, lo llevo diciendo un largo rato.




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> pero ninguno de vosotros va a pedir responsabilidad alguna por las consecuencias que ahora os tienen tan ateridos de miedo. Sois paganinis para apoquinar, *sin rechistar,* por las aventuras de los de las urbanizaciones, pero no quereis serlo a la hora de asumir las consecuencias de sus actos.




Vuelve otra vez el lagrimeo barato de pelinovela!
*Sin rechistar?*, eso lo hará usted, muchos somos contrarios a la desestabilización globalista y userera y dentro de nuestras humildes posibilidades intentamos no formar parte de la maquinaria, las consecuencias de sus actos, como le he dicho ya unas cuantas veces, que las asuma los que son responsables de esos hechos.







Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¡Así cualquiera! ¡Lagrimeos baratos de culebrón de Bolulandia dice el payo, como si no supieramos que esos culebrones están precisamente destinados a "los pobres que estarán siempre jodidos", como señalaba un capo de medios de comunicación al otro lado del Charco, que precisamente vende historias lacrimógenas de gente dentro de urbanizaciones, para que los pobres se den cuenta que también, probes, "Los ricos también lloran" y, así, se consuelen.



Sino quiere ser pobre, no colabore ni apoye que le traigan la pobreza enfrente de su casa y de su vida, a todo esto, sabe usted de sobra que "los ricos usereros" que se lucran de esto no están por la labor de pagar los patos, cuando riqueza y pasta tienen de por medio para al menos aliviar los problemas causados por ellos mismos.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Respecto a su postura de que esta no es una Democracia sino una Dictadura Pogre, con eso ya está diciendo la visión que tiene de la Democracia Occidental, porque si considera Dictadura Pogre a los actuales gobiernos como los del PP, apaga y vámonos.



Aborto, continuación del matrimonio gayer, divorcio a la carta, campañas contra el racismo, leyes de género, inmigración masiva amparada y tolerada por el PP, ingeniería social, feminismo, rendición al ente supranacional de la UE y un largo etc que daría para escribir 1000 páginas. 




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Vamos, que hasta Blas Piñar le parecería, en su día, sospechoso de rojeras.
> Ya los veo, ¡armados con arcos y flechas! ¿Se imagina si dispusieran de la facilidad de contar con tecnología bélica y armas hechas en Occidente? Que miedito ¿Verdad? :rolleye:




Blas Piñar no paso por el aro y ya avisaba desde hace décadas de lo que ha sucedido hoy en día, no meta a Blas Piñar en esa caterva de maricomplejines, bastardo y vendepatrias que han hecho carrera en el otro nexo del PSOE, el PP.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Que hay varios problemas,* aparte de los recursos finitos del mundo, no hace falta que me lo recuerde,
> 
> y menos sacando a colación afotos de aquellos de los que precisamente están huyendo desde Siria buscando refugio en Merkelandia *



Aleluya!!, se hizo la luz!:Aplauso:

Acabas de tirar todo lo que intentas vender por el décimoqunto de la ventana.

En las fotos se les ve desnutridos y debilitados, eh?





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> . Ahora bien, pretender centrarse por ello, exclusivamente en los "Guerreros de la Libertad", como los llamó alguien de Occidente, por lo perturbador de las imágenes, pasando de sus víctimas que huyen frente a su avance, como que no.



Eso es un problema "moral" suyo, si usted está dispuesto a correr riesgos con tal de dejar entrar en el inmenso enjambre a "buenas personas" que entran conjuntamente y al lado de las malas personas pues enhorabuena y pin y gorra de la estupidez y la caridad universal, pero entienda de una puñetera vez que haya personas que no estén dispuestos a correr esos riesgos. Es muy simple.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Qué? ¿Ahora interesa pasar a adoptar una postura _revolusionaria_, atacando a la malvá patronal Capitalista, porque interesa?



Porque interesa no, porque son parte constante y sonante del globalismo, la miseria ajena y la acumulación de riquezas en las menos manos posibles a costa de joder y empobrecer a los que están abajo. 




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que la culpa de no quejarse de la inmigración y hasta la falta de trabajo, era cosa de los malvados bolivarianos y su contubernio con la Iglesia, como se exponía al abrir el hilo?
> ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Nos hacemos rojeras para meternos con la Patronal, pero volvemos rápidamente a hacernos proArios y antiClericales para atacar a la Iglesia Católica por "favorecedora de las emigraciones"?



Falso Dilema que planteas.
¿Quién ha dicho qué es incompatible?,ienso: pues usted ahora mismo dándolo a entender, ¿El banco Vaticano qué es, una organización para ayudar a los pobres de Somalia?, ¿o un instrumento para acumular riqueza del sudor ajeno, lavar dinero negro e invertir en negocios sucios?, en cuanto la izquierda es un concepto amplio, ¿se refiere usted a gente con cojones y antinvasión como Vestringe o a los pijoprogres universitarios cortaypega perros del capital y sin dureza en las manos que gobiernan a placer desde el mayo del 68?, porque los segundos están con el globalismo y han apoyado guerras globalizadoras y "pimaveros" árabes allende los mares, además de que buscan desesperadamente votos. Syriza, partido hermano de Podemos, sigue muy a gusto en la OTAN.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Millones de individuos que han entrado ilegalmente han matado obreros por el camino? Admitiendo que aquí entraron seis o diez millones, como sostienen los proArios, habría que asumir que ya hemos tenido seis o diez millones de muertos ¿Verdad?



Falacia falsa del tipo Ad Consequentiam, otra más que lanza.

Explicación para niños de 4 años: Que haya asesinos, como de hecho los hay y está más que demostrado y probado, no significa que todos se dediquen a matar masivamente y a la vez a millones de personas llegando a la cifra de 10 millones de muertos.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Que hay incontables tercermundistas dispuestos a prostituir su fuerza de trabajo por medio plato de lentejas? Pues, hasta donde recuerde, los que vinieron aquí, por poner un ejemplo, atraídos por la oportunidad de forrarse al calor del Ladrillo, no estuvieron precisamente cobrando cuatro duros apilando tochos, sino cifras que ni un hynginiero o un médico al mes.



En la época de la Burbuja, en un determinado puesto de trabajo(el ladrillo)y cobrando en general menos que un español en dicha época y en el mismo puesto, es decir, un ejemplo que *ni siquiera es una excepción a la ley de la oferta y la demanda.*

A mayor número de trabajadores demandando un puesto, mayor posibilidad del empresario para disponer de mano de obra barata y mayor pérdida de calidad de vida para el autóctono que tiene que ver su sueldo reducido a la miseria. Es decir, lo que sucede en España y en cualquier país invadido por esquiroles laborales del tercer mundo.







Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Por cierto, respecto a lo de los barrios obreros, donde se encuentra el proletariado, ahora "tercermundizado" por culpa de otros, he hablado con muchos de ellos, y jamás he visto precisamente que me hayan intentado partirme la cara hablando del tema.



No me diga, déjeme adivinar, ¿les propuso dejarse invadir y le recibieron con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja?, a qué sí?





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> No sé a que barrios se refiere en concreto porque he visto unos cuantos, donde se aprecia lumpenproletariado de diverso pelaje, y no los he visto precisamente lanzarse ni a atacar no ya al que tiene aspecto de ser de fuera del barrio, sino al de otra tribu al que califican de "invasor".
> ¿No se estará usted confundiendo de país, al hablar de barrios donde una mara parte la cara a la otra?



Yo no estaba al lado suyo en el momento en el que proponía a un español de a pie dejarse tercermundizar, mestizarse y ser sustituido racialmente,, que es a lo que me refería yo antes con lo de partirle la roca que tiene por cara, así que no puedo saber si lo que me dice es verdad o es una trola inventada como excusa para seguir defendiendo una postura putapenica indefendible, aunque supongo cual postura de las dos es la real.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Que los de arriba llaman "refugiados" a los que huyen, "con el propósito de destruir la Clase Media Europea? :8: ¿Pero no habíamos quedado en que, más bien, han venido a destrozar a la Clase Baja, es decir el Lumpenproletariado?



Otra falacia, eso lo acaba de decir usted ahora mismo. 




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hasta donde recuerde, por mi condición de Clase Media, no he visto que un cayuquero haya destrozado mi nivel de vida, mucho menos amenazando mi puesto de trabajo.



¿Es usted un defraudador de impuestos entonces?




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> No sé que le hace imaginar que la pobreza en la UE ha sido inversamente proporcional a la cantidad de inmis que hay, pues, curiosamente, *cuando más entraron en tromba, no era cuando precisamente aquí estuvieramos viviendo la época de las Vacas Flacas*
> ¿Ha visto entrando ahora, más millones de los que acudían cuando eramos ricos por virtud del Ladrillo?
> 
> .



Gran mentira que no se sostiene por ningún lado, siguen entrando desde que se les abrieron las fronteras, tanto antes como ahora.

*¿Ha visto usted la cifra de parados?*, ¿es consciente de la pérdida de la calidad de vida? ¿ha visto la cantidad de negocios patrios cerrados por los todo a cien chinos cada vez más grandes, las tiendas de fruta y verdura de hindúes, las carnicerias de moros, el top manta, la venta ilegal de tercermundis y parecidos junto con la depauperrización y tercermundización de los barrios obreros que entrega de facto multitud de comercios de currantes autóctonos al cierre perpetuo y o bien a la compra a precio regalado por parte de una multinacional o de un nuevo negocio tercermundista?, *Se ve fácilmente, es lo que tiene salir a la calle y no hablar desde una torre de marfil.*






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Bueno, ahora resulta que acusamos a "los globalistas" de meterse con Hungría o Eslovaquia porque "no quieren recibir invasores" cuando Hungría o Eslovaquia, no tuvieron reparos en formar parte de esos "globalistas".



En los Mass Media todos los días se meten con lo que están en contra de la invasión, *es diario.*
En cuanto a lo de Hungría, Eslovaquia ¿Es qué acaso no tienen derecho a cambiar de opinión cuando se les propone suicidarse y acoger invasores y criminales a perpetuidad?






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Si no querían ser globalizadas por un organismo como la UE, no haber aceptado entrar en el Club, con las condiciones y acuerdos a las que se verían obligadas.



Sí, y si el Imperio Romano Occidental no hubiera caído ante los señores del norte, ahora mismo España sería una provinica romana.::
La geopolítica se mueve, hay beneficios, hay problemas nuevos, hay pérdidas, hay gente que entra en el mundo y otra que sale, vamos, que no vive usted en una burbuja eterna del tiempo.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> *Se siente* pero no haber firmado la adhesión a la UE o ¡haberse quedado en el Pacto de Varsovia!



No hay que sentir nada, la pelota sigue girando, no va a bajar un ciclope de 50 metros del cielo a decirles "oiga, esto es juego sucio, no vale, *se siente,* como dice usted.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Ahora, por otro lado, que sostenga que nada menos que El País, El Mundo, la Comisión Europea, de la ONU y el Consejo de Europa* se han sumado al Contubernio EclesiásticoBolivarianoCayuquero, en contra del mundo mundial,*



Nueva falacia Ad Consequetiam sacada de la nada ante la falta de argumentos lógicos y válidos, otra más.

Explicación para niños pequeños: Que la ONU, la Comisión Europea, El Mundo, El País y el Consejo de Europa estén por la labor de tercermundizar Europa no significa que sean parte de la Iglesia Católica, del régimen montado por Hugo Chávez y pasen el tiempo viajando en cayucos.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> me hace meditar si, en lugar de estar usted en este foro, no debería estar conformando un Partido contrario a todos esos enemigos de Ejpaña, yendo a protestar, lo mismo a las puertas de los comités de "El País" y "El Mundo" que a la de las de la Comisión Uropea, la ONU y el Consejo de Uropa, además de a las de las Iglesias, por su conjunción a la hora de promover la Inmigración de los países o regiones pobres, a la de los países o regiones opulentos. :rolleye:



O reconquistar el Imperio Español con el único poder de mi puño, ya puestos a imaginar.
Lo que pasa es que por un lado no comento toda mi vida privada y mis planes del presente y el futuro y ante el futuro en un foro y pasa que por el otro lado no soy un superhéroe de Marvel con posibilidad de arreglar todo lo que está jodido en éste planeta.


----------



## success-borrado (27 Sep 2015)

El Papa comunista sigue a lo suyo.

Vozpópuli - El papa Francisco, incapaz de un gesto con las víctimas de la represión


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (27 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Se trata de distinguir, en las *doctrinas y prácticas religiosas y en las leyes morales del Islam*, lo que es posible compartir, y lo que no lo es.
> .....
> 
> La creencia en Dios Creador y Misericordioso, la oración diaria, el ayuno, la limosna, la peregrinación, la ascesis para dominar las pasiones, *la lucha contra la injusticia y la opresión*, son todos ellos valores comunes, presentes también en el Cristianismo, aunque tengan expresiones y manifestaciones distintas.



¿Quién es el suknormal que escribió esto?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (27 Sep 2015)

Pertinax dijo:


> El que no quiere ser invadido, derrotado y tercermundizado tiene derecho a defender su frontera y su territorio a ostias como se ha hecho siempre, *te guste o no.*
> Tiene derecho a defender y proteger lo suyo en contra de quién invade su territorio, tan histórico son las invasiones como la respuesta violenta a las mismas y la expulsión y protección de los invadidos ante dichas invasiones.



Pues se nota que no todos los países y gobiernos comparten su visión de defender sus fronteras a ostias frente a oleadas de refugiados, entendiendo que estos no llegan precisamente organizados en divisiones de infantería y hasta fuerza áerea dándoles cobertura, para que "invadan" países. Que usted vea a las oleadas de refugiados, incluidos niños y mujeres como soldados avanzando impasibles hacia territorio enemigo, no implica que los gobiernos y ciudadanos de esos países tengan la misma visión deformada que tiene usted, que sólo ve guerreros en traje de campaña. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Si estuviera en mi mano no pasaba ni un criminal ni un vividor del tercer mundo por la frontera, pero *yo ni gobierno ni tengo permiso para defender las fronteras* como se han defendido siempre en la historia, a ostias, *a no ser que quiera ser emplumado y condenado a la trena *por el sistema. Tampoco pido a nadie que se joda aguantando mierda fruto de las cagadas de otros,* cosa que usted sí pide que se haga con los europeos de a pie que están siendo invadidos. *
> De defender la frontera por mi cuenta, estaría ahora mismo en la cárcel condenado tras juicio con el máximo penal y con delitos y agravantes de todo tipo, usted en cambio puede ayudar a los invasores en cuento quiera y como quiera, por tanto, nuestra situación no es pareja ni igualitaria.



Si estuviera en su mano... ¿Pero no era usted el que nos exigía que nos sacrificaramos dando acogida a millones de refugiados en nuestro domicilio particular? ¿Que pasa ahora? ¿Que vosotros no teneís el valor de ir a proteger la frontera croato-húngar sacrificando hasta vuestra Libertad, por temor a acabar en la cárcel? Ya veo hasta donde llega su espíritu de sacrificio en aras de evitar invasiones de refugiados. :rolleye:



Pertinax dijo:


> Y como vienen huyendo de la guerra según usted(atravesando un huevo de países seguros de por medio y entre cuyos miembros de la marea marrón hay "refugiados/invasores" de países que no están en guerra ), se debe dejarles pasar porque sí, porque lo dice usted, los progres, la ONU, las multinacionales, los títeres de la Comisión europea y los teólogos de la liberación, verdad?.



Ya, lo dicen la ONU, las multinacionales, la Comisión Europea, el Papa, los bolivarianos, los malvaos capitalistas ejplotadores, todos formando parte del contubernio en su contra ¡ah! y el de los uropeos de a pie que dice defender, pero por los que no estaría dispuesto a pasar ni un día en la cárcel.... Ya. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Es la consecuencia lógica y valida a la que se llega cuando la invasión no para y usted de buena voluntad está dispuesto a sacrificarse en nombre de los que no lo harán, no hay para todos y con su sacrificio al menos dejaría sitio para alguno de los humildes yihadistas, vagos, violadores, recogebilletes y criminales que entran por el estrecho.:rolleye:



Bueno, usted ve como lógico que otros sacrifiquemos nuestra vida por no negar el derecho al asilo, pero ¿ve también lógico que usted no deba sacrificarse un sólo día tras las rejas, por ejercer de defensor frente a los refugiados? :



Pertinax dijo:


> Por fin ha dicho algo coherente y no falaz. Lo único.
> 
> Falacia de argentino estrogenizado del tipo Post Hoc de Manual.
> 
> ...



Falacias de boludo dice, notándose a la legua que usted no conoce precisamente a los medios de prensa de Bolulandia (aunque bien que nos ha incluido unas cuantas afotos sobre el ISIS extraidos precisamente de esos medios) que demuestran su belicosidad y bravura frente a "los de los turbantes" pero que, a la hora de la realidad, acaban actuando estrogenizados en cuanto ven a un Guerrero Gurka. 

Si vienen a su país, acosando a gente decente dice que le afectará ¿Entonces aún así, si tan seguro está de que acabarán quitándose sus disfraces de refugiados para cambiarlos por los de comandos del ISIS, todavía no se ha molestado en ir a sacrificar su libertad vigilando nuejtra frontera croato-húngara? 



Pertinax dijo:


> Evidentemente, que se hagan responsables de sus actos y no le echen la mierda a los demás, lo llevo diciendo un largo rato.



Seamos sensatos, esos señores, que se sienten respaldados por el voto de sus pueblos, no se molestarán en hacerse responsables de sus actos, porque se sienten amparados por los votos de quienes los encumbraron en el Poder. Por tanto, si usted quiere que no le echen mierda, movilice a la gente para que actúe con un pelín más de responsabilidad y exíjales que se hagan responsables de sus votos. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Vuelve otra vez el lagrimeo barato de pelinovela!
> *Sin rechistar?*, eso lo hará usted, muchos somos contrarios a la desestabilización globalista y userera y dentro de nuestras humildes posibilidades intentamos no formar parte de la maquinaria, las consecuencias de sus actos, como le he dicho ya unas cuantas veces, que las asuma los que son responsables de esos hechos.



Ya, me imagino que usted, siendo contrario a la desestabilización usurera y globalista de la ONU, los bolivarianos, los Capitalistas y la Iglesa Católica, dentro de sus humildes posibilidades está en las calles actuando activamente advirtiendo a todos del peligro del Contubernio JudeoCatólicoCapitalistaBolivariano en contra de los nuejtros, con más pasión si cabe que el jefe de un clan tribal. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Sino quiere ser pobre, no colabore ni apoye que le traigan la pobreza enfrente de su casa y de su vida, a todo esto, sabe usted de sobra que "los ricos usereros" que se lucran de esto no están por la labor de pagar los patos, cuando riqueza y pasta tienen de por medio para al menos aliviar los problemas causados por ellos mismos.



Hasta ahora, que exista un pobre, trátese de un mendigo o de un vendedor de pañuelos, incluidos los cayuqueros, a la hora de colaborarles no me ha convertido precisamente en más pobre que ellos, ni considero a los pobres como una simple imagen que va en contra de la estética de mi barrio, sino más bien como la consecuencia de un sistema que no es precisamente el mundo de Disney que pretenden hacernos creer está amenazado por los pobres. Que a usted le molesten esos pobres, y no quiere colaborarlos ni apoyarlos es su decisión, pero no pretenda que los demás actuemos como usted, sólo porque cree que aquellos que sí los colaboran forman parte de esa conjunción eclesiásticobolivariana que amenazan su estilo de vida. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Aborto, continuación del matrimonio gayer, divorcio a la carta, campañas contra el racismo, leyes de género, inmigración masiva amparada y tolerada por el PP, ingeniería social, feminismo, rendición al ente supranacional de la UE y un largo etc que daría para escribir 1000 páginas.
> 
> Blas Piñar no paso por el aro y ya avisaba desde hace décadas de lo que ha sucedido hoy en día, no meta a Blas Piñar en esa caterva de maricomplejines, bastardo y vendepatrias que han hecho carrera en el otro nexo del PSOE, el PP.



Lo dicho, para usted hasta los del PP, por no haberse opuesto al matrimonio gay, el divorcio, el feminismo y hasta la permanencia en un ente como la UE son, su lenguaje tachándolos de maricomplenjines así lo demuestra, unos rojazos de mucho cuidado. No me extraña que vea a Blas Piñar como uno de los pocos que no pasó por el aro de esta Ejpaña ateoclerical, judeomasona y bolivarianocapitalista, a la que ve como una auténtica amenaza. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Aleluya!!, se hizo la luz!
> 
> Acabas de tirar todo lo que intentas vender por el décimoqunto de la ventana.
> 
> En las fotos se les ve desnutridos y debilitados, eh?



¿Pero usted esperaba ver a gente que huye del ISIS como si fueran niños de Biafra? ¿Esperaba ver huyendo durante miles de kilómetros a niños con aspecto de aquel que estaba a punto de ser devorado por un buitre en Sudán? Esos por no poder, no tienen ni la oportunidad de ir más allá de un par de metros antes de perecer, víctimas del hambre. Está pues, deliberadamente, queriendo meter a refugiados sirios en el mismo saco. Vamos, como si alguien pretendiera exigir que los emigrantes españoles de los años 50-60 necesariamente tuvieran que tener aspecto de judios recién salidos de un campo nazi, para demostrar que se iban por hambre propiamente dicha, y no por puras ganas de aventura. :ouch:



Pertinax dijo:


> Eso es un problema "moral" suyo, si usted está dispuesto a correr riesgos con tal de dejar entrar en el inmenso enjambre a "buenas personas" que entran conjuntamente y al lado de las malas personas pues enhorabuena y pin y gorra de la estupidez y la caridad universal, pero entienda de una puñetera vez que haya personas que no estén dispuestos a correr esos riesgos. Es muy simple.



Si usted no está dispuesto a correr riesgo alguno, le reitero, la única posibilidad que tiene es pasar de las palabras a la acción: Vaya, así como exigía que otros destinemos nuestros recursos a colaborar a los que huyen, a vigilar las fronteras, colaborando en ello. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Porque interesa no, porque son parte constante y sonante del globalismo, la miseria ajena y la acumulación de riquezas en las menos manos posibles a costa de joder y empobrecer a los que están abajo.



Pues ya veo, ahora suma a los malvaos capitalistas al contubernio eclesiásticobolivariano en su contra, pasando de su vertiente eurocentrista, a la del clásico rojeras que acusa al Capital de la acumulación de riquezas en manos de grandes corporaciones y estados supranacionales. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Falso Dilema que planteas.
> ¿Quién ha dicho qué es incompatible?,ienso: pues usted ahora mismo dándolo a entender, ¿El banco Vaticano qué es, una organización para ayudar a los pobres de Somalia?, ¿o un instrumento para acumular riqueza del sudor ajeno, lavar dinero negro e invertir en negocios sucios?, en cuanto la izquierda es un concepto amplio, ¿se refiere usted a gente con cojones y antinvasión como Vestringe o a los pijoprogres universitarios cortaypega perros del capital y sin dureza en las manos que gobiernan a placer desde el mayo del 68?, porque los segundos están con el globalismo y han apoyado guerras globalizadoras y "pimaveros" árabes allende los mares, además de que buscan desesperadamente votos. Syriza, partido hermano de Podemos, sigue muy a gusto en la OTAN.



¿Ahora pasamos, con tal de justificar su aversión a los refugiados, a atacar al Vaticano, no ya por actuar bajo su Teología de la Liberación, sino por acumular riquezas? De paso, salimos con que "la izquierda es un concepto amplio" sacando nada menos que a Vestringe que lo mismo militó en la neonazi "Círculo español de amigos de Uropa" a figurar, ahí es ná, en Podemos. ¿Metemos pues a estos entre los segundos o entre los que tienen cojoneh? 



Pertinax dijo:


> Falacia falsa del tipo Ad Consequentiam, otra más que lanza.
> 
> Explicación para niños de 4 años: Que haya asesinos, como de hecho los hay y está más que demostrado y probado, *no significa que todos se dediquen a matar* masivamente y a la vez a millones de personas llegando a la cifra de 10 millones de muertos.



¡Aleluya!! ¡Se hizo la luz! ¡Ahora reconoce que no todos los millones de inmigrantes, incluidos los refugiados, se dedican a matar, robar y violar, como pretendia advirtiendo el peligro de acogerlos! 



Pertinax dijo:


> En la época de la Burbuja, en un determinado puesto de trabajo(el ladrillo)y cobrando en general menos que un español en dicha época y en el mismo puesto, es decir, un ejemplo que *ni siquiera es una excepción a la ley de la oferta y la demanda.*



Totalmente falso. Hay hasta hilos con enlaces a entrevistas a inmis que, ya es la otra parte de la historia, acabaron tan empepitados como sus homónimos ejpañoles, estuvieron ganando no sólo menos que un ejpañol, sino mucho más, con sólo apilar tochos. De hecho, hubo una época en la que hasta contamos con algún forero de otras nacionalidades que, adquiriendo su condición de "obrero de clase media" hasta participaba en Burbuja.info, señal a la clara de que no estaban currando precisamente por cuatro duros. 



Pertinax dijo:


> A mayor número de trabajadores demandando un puesto, mayor posibilidad del empresario para disponer de mano de obra barata y mayor pérdida de calidad de vida para el autóctono que tiene que ver su sueldo reducido a la miseria. Es decir, lo que sucede en España y en cualquier país invadido por esquiroles laborales del tercer mundo.



Le recuerdo que, curiosamente frente a quienes juraban que ningún ejpañol se prestaría a ejercer de ejquirol, no son precisamente ejquiroles, un término dicho sea de paso que no nació en un país tercermundista, sino en un lugar más cercano, por no decir dentro, a este, ahora quienes ejercen esas labores que perjudican la calidad de vida del autóctono, son más bien autóctonos los que se están prestando a ello. :rolleye:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...finido-hasta-llevar-seis-anos-trabajando.html
*Laboral: Los jóvenes españoles aceptan "lo que sea" y no tienen contrato indefinido hasta llevar seis años trabajando *

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-esquiroles-europa.html?highlight=ejquiroles
*Esquiroles españoles a codazos por una oferta en Alemania de 800 euros*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-de-30-anos-gratis.html?highlight=ejquiroles
REFORMA LABORAL...Más de la mitad de los becarios mayores de 30 años trabaja gratis



Pertinax dijo:


> No me diga, déjeme adivinar, ¿les propuso dejarse invadir y le recibieron con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja?, a qué sí?



¿Invadir? ¿Como voy a proponer a alguien dejarse "invadir", cuando la pretendida invasión sólo está en la mente calenturienta de quienes confunden refugiados con invasores, vuelvo a reiterarle. En dichos barrios he visto entremezclados, reitero, a autóctonos e "invasores" (bajo la óptica que usted los contempla) y no los he visto luchando a brazo partido tratando unos y otros por hacerse con el territorio a costa de muchas bajas, como seguramente usted imagina. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Yo no estaba al lado suyo en el momento en el que proponía a un español de a pie dejarse tercermundizar, mestizarse y ser sustituido racialmente,, que es a lo que me refería yo antes con lo de partirle la roca que tiene por cara, así que no puedo saber si lo que me dice es verdad o es una trola inventada como excusa para seguir defendiendo una postura putapenica indefendible, aunque supongo cual postura de las dos es la real.



¿Proponer yo a un ejpañol de a pie que se multiculturice o sea sustituido racialmente? ¡Pero si para ello no hace falta propuesta alguna, hombre! Salga un poco más, y visite esos barrios, y se dará cuenta que allí, ya se encargan cada uno, por su cuenta, de entremezclarse formando pareja con gente de fuera o, también están en su derecho, pasar tres pueblos de tener descendencia, abrazando más bien el Suicidio Demográfico al que es tan afecto nuejtro forista *racional*. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Otra falacia, eso lo acaba de decir usted ahora mismo.
> 
> ¿Es usted un defraudador de impuestos entonces?



Pues nó. Nunca he intentado defraudar ¿Es que cree que para que mi nivel de vida no sea amenazado por un cayuquero que pretenda arrebatarme mi puesto de trabajo, debo necesariamente haber defraudado? :



Pertinax dijo:


> Gran mentira que no se sostiene por ningún lado, siguen entrando desde que se les abrieron las fronteras, tanto antes como ahora.
> 
> *¿Ha visto usted la cifra de parados?*, ¿es consciente de la pérdida de la calidad de vida? ¿ha visto la cantidad de negocios patrios cerrados por los todo a cien chinos cada vez más grandes, las tiendas de fruta y verdura de hindúes, las carnicerias de moros, el top manta, la venta ilegal de tercermundis y parecidos junto con la depauperrización y tercermundización de los barrios obreros que entrega de facto multitud de comercios de currantes autóctonos al cierre perpetuo y o bien a la compra a precio regalado por parte de una multinacional o de un nuevo negocio tercermundista?, *Se ve fácilmente, es lo que tiene salir a la calle y no hablar desde una torre de marfil.*



¿Gran mentira? Pues entonces los de La Razón también deben ser otros rojazos y formar parte del contubernio eclesiásticobolivariano, señalando que, por efecto de la Crisis, pasamos de ser el segundo país en recibir inmis, en el 2007, hasta un octavo puesto en el 2012. 
EspaÃ±a cae al octavo puesto en la OCDE en entrada de inmigrantes por la crisis
*España cae al octavo puesto en la OCDE en entrada de inmigrantes por la crisis *


Pertinax dijo:


> En los Mass Media todos los días se meten con lo que están en contra de la invasión, *es diario.*
> En cuanto a lo de Hungría, Eslovaquia ¿Es qué acaso no tienen derecho a cambiar de opinión cuando se les propone suicidarse y acoger invasores y criminales a perpetuidad?



Ya, la cifra de parados obedece a que millones de cayuqueros están ocupando los puestos que antes ocupaban los hynginieros y el resto de licenciados que, con un título bajo el brazo, se están viendo forzados a emigrar.... Aunque no está demás recordar que al pasar de 6 millones de parados a los algo más de 4 millones actuales, me imagino que usted dirá que ha bajado el Desempleo porque los puestos que nos quitaban los cayuqueros han sido recuperados por los autóctonos ¿verdad? :rolleye:

En cuanto a lo de Hungría y Eslovaquia, hay que tener mucho morro para cambiar de opinión. ¿Querían ser sólo uropeos para recibir Fondos de la UE, pero en cuanto tienen que plegarse a los acuerdos de esta que no le gustan, rápidamente cambian de opinión? ¡Pues eso demuestra una total falta de seriedad por parte de sus gobiernos! Si no están de acuerdo con los dictámenes y resoluciones de la UE, porque ven que así serán "invadidos" pues que cojan sus alforjas y salgan de la UE ¡así de fácil! No se puede estar en un Club sólo por sus ventajas, pasando de asumir los compromisos que no les interesan. ¡Vamos, que prescindan de sus pasaportes de la UE si tienen valor! Ahora mismo estoy imaginando la situación en la que quedarían un par de fachillas húngaros que conozco y que están trabajando aquí, aprovechando su condición de uropeos, dicho sea de paso, por su condición de "compatriotas" nuejtros. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Sí, y si el Imperio Romano Occidental no hubiera caído ante los señores del norte, ahora mismo España sería una provinica romana.::
> La geopolítica se mueve, hay beneficios, hay problemas nuevos, hay pérdidas, hay gente que entra en el mundo y otra que sale, vamos, que no vive usted en una burbuja eterna del tiempo.
> 
> No hay que sentir nada, la pelota sigue girando, no va a bajar un ciclope de 50 metros del cielo a decirles "oiga, esto es juego sucio, no vale, *se siente,* como dice usted.



No estamos hablando del Imperio Romano Occidental, sino de la postura de Eslovaquia y Hungría: O aceptan formar parte del Club UE con sus ventajas y desventajas, o tienen la potestad de romper con esta, así de fácil. Vamos, hasta pueden convocar a unas elecciones, si les place, emulando a Cataluña para expresar su intención de separarse de Ejpaña. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Nueva falacia Ad Consequetiam sacada de la nada ante la falta de argumentos lógicos y válidos, otra más.
> 
> Explicación para niños pequeños: Que la ONU, la Comisión Europea, El Mundo, El País y el Consejo de Europa estén por la labor de tercermundizar Europa no significa que sean parte de la Iglesia Católica, del régimen montado por Hugo Chávez y pasen el tiempo viajando en cayucos.



¿Pero no era usted el que mete en el trapo tanto al Mundo, como al País, el Consejo de Uropa, la UE y hasta la ONU como entes por la labor de "tercermundizar" la rica Uropa, aunque ello no implique que estén formando parte de un contubernio con la Iglesia Católica, responsable de "la invasión" como se sostiene al abrir el hilo? Bueno, quitemos a la Iglesia Católica y quedemonos en un contubernio ONUConsejerilUropeoPrisaico, si le place. ¡Ah! Perdón por no agregar a "El Mundo" aunque, si también le place, puede decirnos que, tampoco hay que exagerar, incluyéndolo en el contubernio que amenaza al opulento nivel de vida de la UE. 



Pertinax dijo:


> O reconquistar el Imperio Español con el único poder de mi puño, ya puestos a imaginar.
> Lo que pasa es que por un lado no comento toda mi vida privada y mis planes del presente y el futuro y ante el futuro en un foro y *pasa que por el otro lado no soy un superhéroe de Marvel con posibilidad de arreglar todo lo que está jodido en éste planeta*.



Vaya, al menos admite que usted tampoco puede ser un superhéroe de la Marvel, aunque bien que exigía que otros actuemos en consonancia con nuestra visión, acogiendo en casita a millones de refugiados. Al menos usted, también reconoce que, en consonancia con su visión de la vida, no posee, aunque le gustaría un Martillo como el de Thor, para hundir de un sólo golpe todos los cayucos y todas las pateras, levantando además de un sólo martillazo, un Muro más alto que aquella valla que existía entre Austria y Hungría en épocas de la Guerra Fría, para salvaguardar Hungría frente a los que intentan huir a Merkelandia. :rolleye:


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

Este tipo de actitudes es muy habitual, está muy visto. Son los clásicos que tratan de soliviantar a otros para que hagan lo que ellos no están dispuestos a hacer, o al menos, sin el barullo de la marabunta que les arrope.

Si verdaderamente se cree uno estar viviendo una invasión con el problema este de los refugiados y además se es coherente, ESTAS PERSONAS QUE ASÍ HABLAN YA DEBERÍAN HABER ABATIDO ALGÚN INVASOR.

Si la mayoría del Pueblo español estuviera viendo una invasión, tengamos por seguro que no nos haría falta ninguna cassandra problanca para defendernos.

Y, desde luego, si de verdad piensan lo que dicen de la Iglesia Católica este tipo de "identitarios", lo siguiente que harían será ocupar el puesto de los rojos y anarquistas de los 30, matando curas y quemando conventos a diestro y siniestro. Gracias a Dios son sólo cuatro gatos, pero ganas no parecen faltarles.

En el fondo son muy parecidos pues parten de principios similares.

Y lo siento por la parte que te toca de rojo, Arthur.




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Vaya, al menos admite que usted tampoco puede ser un superhéroe de la Marvel, aunque bien que exigía que otros actuemos en consonancia con nuestra visión, acogiendo en casita a millones de refugiados. Al menos usted, también reconoce que, en consonancia con su visión de la vida, no posee, aunque le gustaría un Martillo como el de Thor, para hundir de un sólo golpe todos los cayucos y todas las pateras, levantando además de un sólo martillazo, un Muro más alto que aquella valla que existía entre Austria y Hungría en épocas de la Guerra Fría, para salvaguardar Hungría frente a los que intentan huir a Merkelandia. :rolleye:


----------



## Tomibollo (27 Sep 2015)

Hablemos claro. El que argumenta que hay que dejar entrar a inmis y refugiados porque nos "rejuvenecen", crean riqueza, hacen los trabajos que los parados españoles de larga duración no quieren hacer porque prefieren no tener un puñetero euro, aseguran el futuro de las pensiones :: y mandanga tóxica por el estilo está al mismo nivel que el que argumenta que hay que dejar entrar a inmis y refugiados porque si no un presunto dios que está por las nubes nos condenará al infierno por malosos.

No tengo nada contra un cristianismo patriótico; ahora, es obvio que el cachondolicismo del papa Pakoporras es la quintaesencia de lo antieuropeo. Así pagan al continente que les hizo parte de la historia. Al peo ya, hombre.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

Recuerda el orden de los sucesos, España le ha dado una patada al Catolicismo, ese que la ha hecho ser algo en la historia.

Antes de él, ilergetes, arévacos, pelendones, vacceos, blablabla... grandes civilizaciones como es sabido.

¿Quiénes son los olvidadizos?



Tomibollo dijo:


> Así pagan al continente que les hizo parte de la historia. Al peo ya, hombre.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (27 Sep 2015)

Consideraciones aparte sobre la traición del Anti Papa y la curia vaticana a toda Europa, los que pagamos sus dislates, recentremos otra vez el _quid_ de la cuestión

*La iglesia está pidiendo dejar entrar con nuestros recursos y en establecer en nuestro suelo a desertores, terroristas, violadores, maricones sin ganas de pelear por su país y demás escoria desde Senegal hasta el Golfo de Bengala*

Coincidiendo con las peticiones de las patronales, las oenejés, los progres, los partidos políticos y Guasinton DiSi

*Désele la vuelta que se quiera, que esto no cambia.*


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

... ¿quiénes sóis vosotros? ¿tú no viniste de Cuba? 



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *La iglesia está pidiendo dejar entrar con nuestros recursos y en establecer en nuestro suelo a desertores, terroristas, violadores, maricones sin ganas de pelear por su país y demás escoria desde Senegal hasta el Golfo de Bengala*
> 
> .[/B]


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (27 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ... ¿quiénes sóis vosotros? ¿tú no viniste de Cuba?



con casa en Canarias del siglo XVI la parte más antigua a buen recaudo, tranquilo


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Sep 2015)

¿Y?También sigue en pie la casa de los Castro en Galicia. O Camilo la de la familia de su madre en Cantabria, o el mismo Che que todavía tiene parientes en Torrelavega...


----------



## Don Pelayo (28 Sep 2015)

Ya nos ha quedado claro quiénes son los papistas traidores a España y a la civilización cristiana en su conjunto.

Buena utilidad tiene este hilo, para detectar TRAIDORES y MARRANOS vendidos al globalismo por parte de los Jesuitas, auténtico brazo de Satán para destruir la Santa Madre Iglesia, que pese a todo, prevalecerá.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Y?También sigue en pie la casa de los Castro en Galicia. O Camilo la de la familia de su madre en Cantabria, o el mismo Che que todavía tiene parientes en Torrelavega...



ellos no han volvido

yo sí


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2015)

Tú eres un inmigrante, DaGrappla.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ellos no han volvido
> 
> yo sí


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Vaya poder de convocatoria tiene el odio ¿eh, Da Grappla? Un judío inmigrante como Ud comandando un batallón multicultural de supremacistas arios, problancos, comunistas, progresistas, pseudo tradicionalistas y otros seres de pelaje indescriptible, todos unidos contra la Iglesia. Ni en sus sueños más húmedos. Eso si, aplíquese el principio de prudencia que manifiesta para no acoger a otros inmigrantes y tenga cuidado no sea que se de la vuelta y le metan una navaja por el culo, cuando uno hace piña con ciertas gentes nunca sabe lo que puede pasar...


----------



## Pertinax (28 Sep 2015)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Pues se nota que no todos los países y gobiernos comparten su visión de defender sus fronteras a ostias frente a oleadas de refugiados,



A los gobiernos ocupados por progres/maricomplejines de salón, traidores, vendepatrias y protercermundizadores debería preocuparles la defensa de sus ciudadanos si quieren conservar el poder y no ser arrastrados por los cambios que vienen de la oleada invasora, que a no ser que se la pare a ostias, no va a parar de llegar.



Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> entendiendo que estos no llegan precisamente organizados en divisiones de infantería y hasta fuerza áerea dándoles cobertura, para que "invadan" países.



Tampoco les hace falta cuando les abren las fronteras de par en par.:rolleye:
Aunque cuando gobiernos patriotas como el húngaro han defendido las fronteras no han tenido reparos en utilizar la fuerza para hacerse un hueco.

Hungarian police tear gas, water cannon blocked refugees at fortified border - YouTube





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Que usted vea a las oleadas de refugiados, incluidos niños y mujeres como soldados avanzando impasibles hacia territorio enemigo, *no implica que los* gobiernos y *ciudadanos de esos países tengan la misma visión *deformada que tiene usted, que sólo ve guerreros en traje de campaña.




¿Han hecho un referéndum para conocer la opinión de la inmensa mayoría de europeos autóctonos sobre la invasión masiva que sufre el continente o cómo va eso?



Invadir según la RAE:

Ver conjugación invadir.

(Del lat. invadĕre).

1. tr.* Irrumpir, entrar por la fuerza.*

2. tr.* Ocupar anormal o irregularmente un lugar*. Las aguas invadieron la autopista.

3. tr. Dicho de una cosa: Entrar y propagarse en un lugar o medio determinados.

4. tr. Entrar injustificadamente en funciones ajenas.

5. tr. Dicho de un sentimiento, de un estado de ánimo, etc.: Apoderarse de alguien.

6. tr. Biol. y Med. Dicho de los agentes patógenos: Penetrar y multiplicarse en un órgano u organismo.









Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Si estuviera en su mano... ¿Pero no era usted el que nos exigía que nos sacrificaramos dando acogida a millones de refugiados en nuestro domicilio particular? ¿Que pasa ahora? ¿Que vosotros no teneís el valor de ir a proteger la frontera croato-húngar sacrificando hasta vuestra Libertad, por temor a acabar en la cárcel? Ya veo hasta donde llega su espíritu de sacrificio en aras de evitar invasiones de refugiados.
> Ya, lo dicen la ONU, las multinacionales, la Comisión Europea, el Papa, los bolivarianos, los malvaos capitalistas ejplotadores, todos formando parte del contubernio en su contra ¡ah! y el de los uropeos de a pie que dice defender, pero por los que no estaría dispuesto a pasar ni un día en la cárcel.... Ya.



"¿Sabé boludo lo que hase un argentino cuando le agarran en una falasia?...no se guacho, desime?, Cambiar de falasia.":rolleye:


Nueva falacia Ad Nauseam para marear la perdiz:

Me parece que ya he sido suficientemente claro en el tema. Le dejo la misma respuesta anterior, de nuevo.

"Si estuviera en mi mano no pasaba ni un criminal ni un vividor del tercer mundo por la frontera, pero yo ni gobierno ni tengo permiso para defender las fronteras como se han defendido siempre en la historia, a ostias, a no ser que quiera ser emplumado y condenado a la trena por el sistema. *Tampoco pido a nadie que se joda aguantando mierda fruto de las cagadas de otros, cosa que usted sí pide que se haga con los europeos de a pie que están siendo invadidos.*
De defender la frontera por mi cuenta,* estaría ahora mismo en la cárcel condenado tras juicio con el máximo penal y con delitos y agravantes de todo tipo, usted en cambio puede ayudar a los invasores en cuento quiera y como quiera, por tanto, nuestra situación no es pareja ni igualitaria".


*











Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Bueno, usted ve como lógico que otros sacrifiquemos nuestra vida por no negar el derecho al asilo, pero *¿ve también lógico que usted no deba sacrificarse un sólo día tras las rejas, por ejercer de defensor frente a los refugiados?*



Con la ley en la mano no es que sea lógico, es que sería legal el empepalamiento del sujeto que se dedique a defender a ostias la frontera usurpando las funciones que el estado ha dejado de ejercer, y la única forma de pararlo es a ostias, así que imagínese, eche una lectura al código penal 
y vaya sumando delitos y agravantes. en cambio, como le dije antes, *a usted lo que pretende hacer le sale gratis, y si fuera avispado, que no es el caso, se podría sacar un buen pastón trincando en una ONG,* ahí vemos con quien está y con quien no está el sistema.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Falacias de boludo dice, notándose a la legua que usted no conoce precisamente a los medios de prensa de Bolulandia (aunque bien que nos ha incluido unas cuantas afotos sobre el ISIS extraidos precisamente de esos medios) que demuestran su belicosidad y bravura frente a "los de los turbantes" pero que, a la hora de la realidad, acaban actuando estrogenizados en cuanto ven a un Guerrero Gurka.




Siguen pagando sus errores desde la independencia.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Si vienen a su país, acosando a gente decente dice que le afectará ¿Entonces aún así, si tan seguro está de que acabarán quitándose sus disfraces de refugiados para cambiarlos por los de comandos del ISIS, todavía no se ha molestado en ir a sacrificar su libertad vigilando nuejtra frontera croato-húngara?



Un nuevo Ad Nauseam que lanza emite de nuevo respondido ya varias veces. 




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Seamos sensatos, esos señores, que se sienten respaldados por el voto de sus pueblos, no se molestarán en hacerse responsables de sus actos, porque se sienten amparados por los votos de quienes los encumbraron en el Poder.
> Por tanto,* si usted quiere que no le echen mierda, movilice a la gente para que actúe con un pelín más de responsabilidad y exíjales que se hagan responsables de sus votos.*
> Ya, me imagino que usted, siendo contrario a la desestabilización usurera y globalista de la ONU, los bolivarianos, los Capitalistas y la Iglesa Católica, dentro de sus humildes posibilidades está en las calles actuando activamente advirtiendo a todos del peligro del Contubernio JudeoCatólicoCapitalistaBolivariano en contra de los nuejtros, con más pasión si cabe que el jefe de un clan tribal.



No se preocupe, cuando de un golpe de estado mañana a las 4 de la tarde tendré en cuenta su sabio consejo. No se volverá a repetir:no:







Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hasta ahora, que exista un pobre, trátese de un mendigo o de un vendedor de pañuelos, incluidos los cayuqueros, a la hora de colaborarles *no me ha convertido precisamente en más pobre que ellos,*



Lástima que millones de españoles no puedan decir lo mismo.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ni considero a los pobres como una simple imagen que va en contra de la estética de mi barrio, sino más bien como la consecuencia de un sistema que no es precisamente el mundo de Disney que pretenden hacernos creer está amenazado por los pobres.
> Que a usted le molesten esos pobres, y no quiere colaborarlos ni apoyarlos es su decisión, pero no pretenda que los demás actuemos como usted, sólo porque cree que aquellos que sí los colaboran forman parte de esa conjunción eclesiásticobolivariana que amenazan su estilo de vida.



Bienvenidos al día de la marmota¡!

El sistema no presenta a los "pobres "invasores como una amenaza, sino todo lo contrario, como necesarios para "pagar pensiones" o como "refugiados" que buscan un futuro mejor por culpa de los malvados blancos de a pie que se muestran contrarios a las sabias decisiones de dejar las puertas abiertas de la comisión europea, sus títeres y sus Mass Media.
Posdata: Ningún problema en que usted acoja los que les de la gana, siempre y cuando sea corresponsable y se haga cargo con su sueldo y sus bienes de las posibles barrabasadas cometidas por el individuo acogido como autor intelectual ante la justicia de las mismas.








Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Lo dicho, para usted hasta los del PP, por no haberse opuesto al matrimonio gay, el divorcio, el feminismo y hasta la permanencia en un ente como la UE son, su lenguaje tachándolos de maricomplenjines así lo demuestra, unos rojazos de mucho cuidado. No me extraña que vea a Blas Piñar como uno de los pocos que no pasó por el aro de esta Ejpaña ateoclerical, judeomasona y bolivarianocapitalista, a la que ve como una auténtica amenaza.




Más de lo mismo.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Pero usted esperaba ver a gente que huye del ISIS como si fueran niños de Biafra? ¿Esperaba ver huyendo durante miles de kilómetros a niños con aspecto de aquel que estaba a punto de ser devorado por un buitre en Sudán? Esos por no poder, no tienen ni la oportunidad de ir más allá de un par de metros antes de perecer, víctimas del hambre.
> Está pues, deliberadamente, queriendo meter a refugiados sirios en el mismo saco. Vamos, como si alguien pretendiera exigir que los emigrantes españoles de los años 50-60 necesariamente tuvieran que tener aspecto de judios recién salidos de un campo nazi, para demostrar que se iban por hambre propiamente dicha, y no por puras ganas de aventura. :ouch:



Pero no decía usted unas líneas más arriba que eran "pobres" que no le causaban problemas?:bla:





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Si usted no está dispuesto a correr riesgo alguno, le reitero, la única posibilidad que tiene es pasar de las palabras a la acción: Vaya, así como exigía que otros destinemos nuestros recursos a colaborar a los que huyen, a vigilar las fronteras, colaborando en ello.



Otro Ad Nauseam con el mismo tema, la segunda parte del día de la marmota.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Pues ya veo, ahora suma a los malvaos capitalistas al contubernio eclesiásticobolivariano en su contra, pasando de su vertiente eurocentrista, a la del clásico rojeras que acusa al Capital de la acumulación de riquezas en manos de grandes corporaciones y estados supranacionales.



Pues enhorabuena.




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Ahora pasamos, con tal de justificar su aversión a los refugiados, a atacar al Vaticano, no ya por actuar bajo su Teología de la Liberación, sino por acumular riquezas?



Contéstese usted mismo a la pregunta escrita por mi anteriormente y tome la conclusión que considere acertada, que viendo como utiliza la lógica, seguro que será la acertada.

¿El banco Vaticano qué es, una organización para ayudar a los pobres de Somalia?, ¿o un instrumento para acumular riqueza del sudor ajeno, lavar dinero negro e invertir en negocios sucios?,




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> De paso, salimos con que "la izquierda es un concepto amplio" sacando nada menos que a Vestringe que lo mismo militó en la neonazi "Círculo español de amigos de Uropa" a figurar, ahí es ná, en Podemos. ¿Metemos pues a estos entre los segundos o entre los que tienen cojoneh?





Vestringe fue expulsado de Podemos precisamente por estar en contra de la inmigración que proponen los pijoprogres de urbanización que se han hecho con el partido: Pablo Iglesias reconoce su error de querer imponer a Verstrynge en Podemos
https://www.diagonalperiodico.net/la-plaza/22303-jorge-verstrynge-persona-non-grata-podemos.html

Vuelve usted a la falacia Ad Consequetiam.

Explicación para niños pequeños de 4 años: "Que Vestrynge esté en contra de la inmigración tercermundista no signifca que Podemos esté en contra de la inmigración tercermundista, ya que estos se han mostrado fervientemente a favor de la misma"





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¡Aleluya!! ¡Se hizo la luz! ¡Ahora reconoce que *no todos* los millones de inmigrantes, incluidos los refugiados, se dedican a matar, robar y violar, como pretendia advirtiendo el peligro de acogerlos!



¿Y cuando he incluido yo a *todos*? 
Otro Ad Nauseam.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Totalmente falso. Hay hasta hilos con enlaces a entrevistas a inmis que, ya es la otra parte de la historia, acabaron tan empepitados como sus homónimos ejpañoles, estuvieron ganando no sólo menos que un ejpañol, sino mucho más, con sólo apilar tochos.
> De hecho, hubo una época en la que hasta contamos con algún forero de otras nacionalidades que, adquiriendo su condición de "obrero de clase media" hasta participaba en Burbuja.info, señal a la clara de que no estaban currando precisamente por cuatro duros.



Hay que aprender a leer.
Respuesta anterior mía a éste mensaje:
"En la época de la Burbuja, en un determinado puesto de trabajo(el ladrillo)y cobrando *en general *menos que un español en dicha época y en el mismo puesto, es decir, un ejemplo que ni siquiera es una excepción a la ley de la oferta y la demanda."

También existían españoles que se sacaban un huevo de pasta poniendo tochos en la burbuja hace ya años, en conjunto más que los inmis que se dedicaban a lo mismo , qué novedad.













Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Le recuerdo que, curiosamente frente a quienes juraban que ningún ejpañol se prestaría a ejercer de ejquirol, no son precisamente ejquiroles, un término dicho sea de paso que no nació en un país tercermundista, sino en un lugar más cercano, por no decir dentro, a este, ahora quienes ejercen esas labores que perjudican la calidad de vida del autóctono, son más bien autóctonos los que se están prestando a ello.
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...finido-hasta-llevar-seis-anos-trabajando.html
> *Laboral: Los jóvenes españoles aceptan "lo que sea" y no tienen contrato indefinido hasta llevar seis años trabajando *
> 
> ...



Dele usted las gracias de la precariedad y miseria laboral a los tercermundistas revientasueldos dumping laborales que no paran de entrar por la frontera y que tanto ama junto con a la idiotez del sistema educativo no acorde con la realidad laboral y al proceso de desmantelamiento industrial alias reconversión industrial llevado a cabo por Felipe González(ése que pide ahora que entren 20 millones de musulmanes) tras firmar la rendición(digo incorporación) a la Comunidad Económica antiEuropea en los 80.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Invadir? ¿Como voy a proponer a alguien dejarse "invadir", cuando la pretendida invasión sólo está en la mente calenturienta de quienes confunden refugiados con invasores, vuelvo a reiterarle.



Invadir según la RAE:

Ver conjugación invadir.

(Del lat. invadĕre).

1. tr.* Irrumpir, entrar por la fuerza.*

2. tr.* Ocupar anormal o irregularmente un lugar*. Las aguas invadieron la autopista.

3. tr. Dicho de una cosa: Entrar y propagarse en un lugar o medio determinados.

4. tr. Entrar injustificadamente en funciones ajenas.

5. tr. Dicho de un sentimiento, de un estado de ánimo, etc.: Apoderarse de alguien.

6. tr. Biol. y Med. Dicho de los agentes patógenos: Penetrar y multiplicarse en un órgano u organismo.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> En dichos barrios he visto entremezclados, reitero, a autóctonos e "invasores" (bajo la óptica que usted los contempla) y no los he visto luchando a brazo partido tratando unos y otros por hacerse con el territorio a costa de muchas bajas, como seguramente usted imagina.
> 
> ¿Proponer yo a un ejpañol de a pie que se multiculturice o sea sustituido racialmente? ¡Pero si para ello no hace falta propuesta alguna, hombre! Salga un poco más, y visite esos barrios, y se dará cuenta que allí, ya se encargan cada uno, por su cuenta, de entremezclarse formando pareja con gente de fuera también están en su derecho, pasar tres pueblos de tener descendencia, abrazando más bien el Suicidio Demográfico al que es tan afecto nuejtro forista *racional*.



Hay una gruesa diferencia que va de no tirar Napalm a los invasores a decir que por ello se entremezclan todos en nombre de la sociedad multirracial. 

El Flight White(huida de blancos de barrios tercermundizados) se práctica desde hace un tiempo en las zonas tomadas por la invasión en España, el que puede se pira, los colegios otra prueba palpable, el que puede envía a sus hijos a colegios no tomados por los hijos de los inmigroides.

Vamos, que usted no ha pisado la calle en su puta vida.








Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Pues nó. Nunca he intentado defraudar ¿Es que cree que para que mi nivel de vida no sea amenazado por un cayuquero que pretenda arrebatarme mi puesto de trabajo, debo necesariamente haber defraudado? :



Y por lo visto tampoco usted, según sus palabras: "Hasta donde recuerde, por *mi condición de Clase Media*, no he visto que un cayuquero haya destrozado mi nivel de vida, mucho menos amenazando mi puesto de trabajo".

Vaya, ¿No será un inmigroide subvencionado enchufado al estado del todo gratis a costa del deslome ajeno, verdad?








Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Gran mentira? Pues entonces los de La Razón también deben ser otros rojazos y formar parte del contubernio eclesiásticobolivariano, señalando que, por efecto de la Crisis, pasamos de ser el segundo país en recibir inmis, en el 2007, hasta un octavo puesto en el 2012.
> EspaÃ±a cae al octavo puesto en la OCDE en entrada de inmigrantes por la crisis
> *España cae al octavo puesto en la OCDE en entrada de inmigrantes por la crisis *
> Ya, la cifra de parados obedece a que millones de cayuqueros están ocupando los puestos que antes ocupaban los hynginieros y el resto de licenciados que, con un título bajo el brazo, se están viendo forzados a emigrar....





Los nacionalizados dejan de contar como tercermundis para el sistema:

*Las nacionalizaciones se elevan un 65% en Madrid por el arraigo y la agilización de trámites*
http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2144271/0/nacionalizacion-extranjeros/madrid-inmigrantes/arraigo-tramites-nacionalidad/

*España nacionaliza casi cien inmigrantes al día desde hace más de una década*
http://www.expansion.com/2010/02/23/economia-politica/1266924863.html

*España es el cuarto país en nacionalización de inmigrantes*
http://www.empresayeconomia.es/responsabilidad-social/espana-es-el-cuarto-pais-en-nacionalizacion-de-inmigrantes.html

La realidad es que la invasión sigue llegando en masa igual de salvaje, dejando de contar los nacionalizados como inmigrantes:

Esto es de hace unos días:
http://www.elmundo.es/sociedad/2015/09/22/56003ea646163ffb2a8b4595.html 

Esto de hace dos meses. 
*
España, el país que mas nacionalidades concede:*
http://www.lavanguardia.com/vangdata/20150707/54433752365/analisis-grafico-el-mapa-de-los-nuevos-ciudadanos-europeos.html






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Aunque no está demás recordar que al pasar *de 6 millones de parados a los algo más de 4 millones actuales*, me imagino que usted dirá que ha bajado el Desempleo porque los puestos que nos quitaban los cayuqueros han sido recuperados por los autóctonos ¿verdad? :rolleye:



::
Si se cree a la EPA sobre paro del gobierno de la marioneta de Mariano está usted peor de lo que su capacidad de razonamiento indica, que ya es decir. 





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de Hungría y Eslovaquia, hay que tener mucho morro para cambiar de opinión. ¿Querían ser sólo uropeos para recibir Fondos de la UE, pero en cuanto tienen que plegarse a los acuerdos de esta que no le gustan, rápidamente cambian de opinión? ¡Pues eso demuestra una total falta de seriedad por parte de sus gobiernos! Si no están de acuerdo con los dictámenes y resoluciones de la UE, porque ven que así serán "invadidos" pues que cojan sus alforjas y salgan de la UE ¡así de fácil! No se puede estar en un Club sólo por sus ventajas, pasando de asumir los compromisos que no les interesan.



Claro, porque lo suyo sería mirar para otro lado, hacer el imbécil, dejar que su pueblo se empobrezca y se tercermundize y aquí todos somos buenos amigos y obedecer a los mamarrachos de la UE que han decidido abrir las puertas de abierta.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¡Vamos, que prescindan de sus pasaportes de la UE si tienen valor! Ahora mismo estoy imaginando la situación en la que quedarían un par de fachillas húngaros que conozco y que están trabajando aquí, aprovechando su condición de uropeos, dicho sea de paso, por su condición de "compatriotas" nuejtros.



Miran por sus intereses y defienden sus fronteras, así suelen hacerlo los que sobreviven.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> No estamos hablando del Imperio Romano Occidental, sino de la postura de Eslovaquia y Hungría: O aceptan formar parte del Club UE con sus ventajas y desventajas, o tienen la potestad de romper con esta, así de fácil. Vamos, hasta pueden convocar a unas elecciones, si les place, emulando a Cataluña para expresar su intención de separarse de Ejpaña.



Como le dije antes, el mundo no es estático, o inmutable, el mundo se mueve, hay cambios, lo que es hoy deja de serlo, hay intereses, pérdidas, beneficios, invasores llegando a las fronteras, mamones perdiendo poder, o ganándolo etc. 





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Pero no era usted el que mete en el trapo tanto al Mundo, como al País, el Consejo de Uropa, la UE y hasta la ONU como entes por la labor de "tercermundizar" la rica Uropa, aunque ello no implique que estén formando parte de un contubernio con la Iglesia Católica, responsable de "la invasión" como se sostiene al abrir el hilo? Bueno, quitemos a la Iglesia Católica y quedemonos en un contubernio ONUConsejerilUropeoPrisaico, si le place.
> ¡Ah! Perdón por no agregar a "El Mundo" aunque, si también le place, puede decirnos que, tampoco hay que exagerar, incluyéndolo en el contubernio que amenaza al opulento nivel de vida de la UE.



Letrajuntada.

Misma contestación anterior ante la repetición de lo mismo:

"Explicación para niños pequeños: Que la ONU, la Comisión Europea, El Mundo, El País y el Consejo de Europa estén por la labor de tercermundizar Europa no significa que sean parte de la Iglesia Católica, del régimen montado por Hugo Chávez y pasen el tiempo viajando en cayucos".



Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Vaya, al menos admite que usted tampoco puede ser un superhéroe de la Marvel, aunque bien que exigía que otros actuemos en consonancia con nuestra visión, acogiendo en casita a millones de refugiados. Al menos usted, también reconoce que, en consonancia con su visión de la vida, no posee, aunque le gustaría un Martillo como el de Thor, para hundir de un sólo golpe todos los cayucos y todas las pateras, levantando además de un sólo martillazo,* un Muro más alto que aquella valla que existía entre Austria y Hungría en épocas de la Guerra Fría, *para salvaguardar Hungría frente a los que intentan huir a Merkelandia. :rolleye:




¿Quién le ha dicho que un muro sea lo mejor qué se me ocurre para parar la invasión?, un muro ayuda, pero sólo con muros no se paran las invasiones. Las invasiones se paran echando al que invade, y recordándole que no lo vuelva a intentar.


----------



## BGA (28 Sep 2015)

Recapitulando que es gerundio.

-Guerras en Afganistan, Irak, Libia, Siria.

-Crisis de refugiados en los países limítrofes viviendo en campamentos.

-..........................................................

-Llegada masiva de emigrantes a las fronteras de la UE que pilla a muchos países con "esos pelos" y tras reuniones de "alto nivel", consensúan (eufemismo de "es lo que hay maguetes") unas cifras que en el caso de España oscilan entre los 1400 y 4000 (si no hay más remedio)... todo ello tras intensas reuniones de "alto nivel".

-Los emigrantes se agolpan en Grecia esperando libre tránsito hacia el norte.

-Se prepara la estampida...

-El Papa se pronuncia a favor del socorro de esas masas de gente que camina por carreteras y vías férreas con lo puesto. 

-Merkel dice que Alemania necesita 800.000 (no ochocientos o mil que diría el otro) y que les esperan con los brazos (solo?) abiertos. 

-Dudas de algunos gobiernos ante la avalancha que se les viene encima, ponen barreras y desvían el tráfico o las restituyen en atención a la presión de la UE.

-Alemania duda si será capaz de absorber a tantos en tan poco tiempo y parece recular de su "ilusionante" propuesta inicial.

-El desvío desde Hungría a Servia y Croacia, tensa las frontera entre ambos países y la gente es transladada de un lado a otro en autobuses o trenes como ganado con el que no se sabe bien qué hacer (Grappla, esto debería sonarle).

-El cupo español de 4000 refugiados -otrora incómodo aunque asumido por "solidaridad" con la UE, acaba multiplicándose por treinta... y aquí no pasa nada.

No es mi intención alterar ni el orden de los sucesos ni las cifras, ni quiero redundar en las imágenes lacrimógenas y violentas con que se despachan los medios de comunicación de uno y otros cariz "ideológico". Hemos visto tantas y desde tantos ángulos como para suponer que si los extremos son ciertos, no lo son menos las que se refieren a la "normalidad" entendida como tal los flujos humanos que van caminando por los paisajes de Europa. Si algo no es correcto, señálese.

Como han pasado ya unas semanas desde que se originó este incendio, podría decirse que los retenes de vigilancia informativa apenas tienen ya que cubrir algún foco potencialmente peligroso en la frontera servo-croata y húngara. No problem... el incendio está controlado aunque el susto y los consiguientes calentones habrán de esperar las lluvias y bajadas de temperatura del Otoño para su entera normalización.

Deber cumplido de quienes avisando apocalipsis no cumplidos, pueden seguir a lo "suyo" ante los ojos de una población que recupera el pulso, el buen humor y la energía necesaria para secundar hasta donde haga falta los llamados a la emoción solidaria y al rezume de testoterona virtuales con que completar una realidad cotidiana insustancial y aburrida sin círculos de amistad universal ni desembarcos piratas.

Las "plazas bacantes" acabarán cubiertas, los trasiegos de personal entre fronteras un mal menor que caerá en el olvido, campos y ciudades desiertas en el creciente fértil, inmenso parque temático para guerras privadas y "discretas" donde medirse los tamaños, la fuerza y la ambición y donde se juegan el mundo...

¿Y ustedes nos llaman traidores por defender a una voz solidaria que reacciona a hechos ajenos a su voluntad y naturaleza? ¿Ustedes que reniegan el NOM se atreven a poner obstáculos a la única Iglesia occidental capaz de torcer su diseño nefasto? ¿Y nos llaman traidores a nosotros?

No tiene objeto alguno devolverles ni su ira ni su irracionalidad travestida de nobles propósitos. El tiempo dirá quién está más cerca de la verdad y podremos asistir, porque el tiempo se les agota, a su caída de máscaras y al desvelo de su íntima misión.

La Iglesia prevalecerá y sus esfuerzos (de ustedes) serán recordados como fuegos de artificio. Y no se preocupen que si ha de ser, en el camino nos encontraremos ¿o no Da Grappla?


----------



## dick jones (28 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo no jodas.

Ese edificio tardofeista no es San Ignacio

Esto es San Ignacio...







Aceptamos barco, San Ignacio esta en Xujiahui, no muy lejos de donde tiraste esa foto. Pero es que... tu te crees que el mayor banco de Inglaterra y brazo de su majestad en el extremo oriente se hubiera conformado con una mierdisede como la que sale en tu foto?

No, Arrekarallo, no. Esa es la sede actual... Que ni siquiera les pertenece, sino que esta arrendada a 70 a;os a precio de cojon de pato, pero eso es otra historia.

Esta fue su sede back in the days.







Acojonante templo al dios mercado, te rogamos oyenos.

Esta en el Bund, no precisamente a tiro de piedra de Xujiahui. En plena concesion inglesa, donde los britanicos hacia y deshacian, sin encomendarsea a dios ni al diablo, ni por supuesto a la santa sede.

Desprecio de los jesuitas por la cultura china...

Mmm, sin marcharnos por las ramas:

Donde se imprimio la primera copia de los analectos de Confucio fuera de China?

Por que el nombre de Confucio o Mencio esta latinizado y no westernizado por la Wade Gilles?

Los jesuitas y otras ordenes llegan a China en la dinastia Ming y despues de una interesante y convulsa historia, son expulsados, el acceso de cualquier extranjero al mandato del cielo prohibido.

Se unen las naciones catolicas para forzar la entrada del cristianismo en China?

No

Cuando se bombardea China? Cuando se destruye de facto el poder de la dinastia Qing, y se saquea un patrimonio cultural que termina en el museo Britanico o en las mansiones de Pall Mall?

Cuando los agentes de aduanas chinos osan intervenir en el correcto funcionamiento del sacrosanto mercado y tocarle los cojones a los honrados comerciantes de opio.

Finalizo mi alegato.

Solo una cosa... La iglesia catolica china no depende del vaticano, con lo cual usar tu foto para trazar un nexo entre el HSBC y Roma _en la actualidad_ tambien falla.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (28 Sep 2015)

Pertinax dijo:


> A los gobiernos ocupados por progres/maricomplejines de salón, traidores, vendepatrias y protercermundizadores debería preocuparles la defensa de sus ciudadanos si quieren conservar el poder y no ser arrastrados por los cambios que vienen de la oleada invasora, que a no ser que se la pare a ostias, no va a parar de llegar.



Pues esos gobiernos maricomplejines, traidores, vendepatrias, pogres y asociados a la Iglesia, desde su óptica, ¿Van a preocuparse por la defensa de sus ciudadanos frente a una "invasión" de malos malotes como los refugiados sirios, cuando esos gobiernos han sido elegidos mediante el voto mayoritario de esos pueblos que, salvo alguno que se cree el Guerrero del Antifaz, tal parece no tienen el grado de paranoia de los que exigen se la pare a ostias? Ya, ahora me dirá que el pueblo, salvo honrosas excepciones como la suya y la de algún otro proArio, es un pueblo de maricomplejines, traidores, vendepatrias y protercermundizadores. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Tampoco les hace falta cuando les abren las fronteras de par en par.:rolleye:
> Aunque cuando gobiernos patriotas como el húngaro han defendido las fronteras no han tenido reparos en utilizar la fuerza para hacerse un hueco.
> 
> Hungarian police tear gas, water cannon blocked refugees at fortified border - YouTube



Pues eso, han recurrido los gobiernos como Hungría, intentando frenar la llegada de los refugiados a Merkelandia, a gases y ni aún así han podido, pese a la desproporción de fuerzas que tanto nos recuerdan a las de palestinos y sus piedras, frente a judíos con similares medios que los húngaros. 



Pertinax dijo:


> ¿Han hecho un referéndum para conocer la opinión de la inmensa mayoría de europeos autóctonos sobre la invasión masiva que sufre el continente o cómo va eso?



Eso va de que los gobiernos que han sido aupados por los votos de los europeos autóctonos, se sienten respaldados por estos, precisamente merced a sus votos. Se supone que esos gobiernos de mariconplejines y vendepatrias, están ahí porque cuentan con el voto de la mayoría de sus ciudadanos ¿Verdad? Pues si tuvieran que estar llamando a Referendums a cada momento por cualquier tema, incluida su relección, casi tendriamos repitiendo en Europa la situación de los bolivarianos de Syriza que han convocado a referendums y elecciones casi cada mes. ¿Le gustaría que repitamos aquí la experiencia de sus antagonistas griegos? :rolleye:




Pertinax dijo:


> Invadir según la RAE:
> 
> Ver conjugación invadir.
> 
> ...



De defender la frontera por su cuenta.... Ya, la historia de siempre a la que recurris todos los proBlancos de salón: "Si por mi juera, estaría disparando con una ametralladora y sembrando de minas la frontera croato-serbia pa que no se cuele nadie, y ya estaría dirigiendo al ejército pa reprimir a los separatistas que pretenden separarnos de Cataluña, amén de rojos, Papas proInvasión, y otros organismos proinvasión como la Comisión Europea y la ONU". En la práctica, nada de nada, actuando a la par que esos antiPatriotas del Pueblo a los que tando criticais que, pasando de estar integrando taldes para neutralizar a los refugiados sirios, están a lo suyo, pasando de vuestra Conspiranoia. Sois suficientemente claros a la hora de lanzar vuestras soflamas proArias pero, como el tal *Vlad_Empalagoso* que amenazaba hace ná, con marchar junto a un grupo de paramilitares a reducir a los sediciosos que han votado por la independencia de Cataluña, a la hora de ir, no irán hoy sino ¡mañaaaaana! 



Pertinax dijo:


> Con la ley en la mano no es que sea lógico, es que sería legal el empepalamiento del sujeto que se dedique a defender a ostias la frontera usurpando las funciones que el estado ha dejado de ejercer, y la única forma de pararlo es a ostias, así que imagínese, eche una lectura al código penal
> y vaya sumando delitos y agravantes. en cambio, como le dije antes, *a usted lo que pretende hacer le sale gratis, y si fuera avispado, que no es el caso, se podría sacar un buen pastón trincando en una ONG,* ahí vemos con quien está y con quien no está el sistema.



Pues ya ve. El Código Penal, también es pogre, maricomplejin y vendepatria, (como el Papa, los bolivarianos y la patronal capitalista) y sabe que lo que pretendería hacer, sólo pretender porque pasar a la acción va a ser que nó, no le saldría gratis. ¡Listo que es, anteponiendo el evitar saltarse el Código Penal, a su Patrioterismo Identitario! ¡Su consejo de que debería ser "avispado" para trincar en una ONG, ya me demuestra además la consideración moral que tiene para usted el trincar! 



Pertinax dijo:


> Siguen pagando sus errores desde la independencia.



¡Error! Los boludos están pagando las consecuencias de ir de ricos, despreciando a su vez a otros, porque merced a su Burbuja de Convertibilidad, iban de guapos, listos y ¡hasta "más europeos que los gashegos patasucia y brutos" como me sostenía muy ufano uno cuyo abuelo escapó de la Alemania que cayó en manos de los Aliados! 



Pertinax dijo:


> Un nuevo Ad Nauseam que lanza emite de nuevo respondido ya varias veces.



Ya. Ha respondido que lo de ir a proteger la frontera austrohúngara no es legal y para usted lo primero es la Legalidad antes que su Patriotismo. Ya. 



Pertinax dijo:


> No se preocupe, cuando de un golpe de estado mañana a las 4 de la tarde tendré en cuenta su sabio consejo. No se volverá a repetir:no:



Pues sí, en el fondo es como os gustaría arreglar todo lo que no os gusta, incluido el acabar con los gobiernos pogres, elegidos por pueblos pogres, dando un Golpe de Estado, cosa que forma parte de vuestra idiosincrasia y mentalidad, para acabar con esas Democracias que tanto os desagradan viendo que no se pliegan a vuestra visión de Guerrero del Antifaz de la que haceis gala... en el papel, obviamente, porque teneis claro que los Golpes tampoco son legales y los códigos penales no os permitirían, de recurrir a ellos, iros de rositas. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Lástima que millones de españoles no puedan decir lo mismo.



Ya, veo que conoce a millones de ejpañoles viviendo peor que un mendigo o un vendedor de pañuelos topándose con ellos a cada paso, en cada centro comercial, en cada bar, en cada restaurante... 



Pertinax dijo:


> Bienvenidos al día de la marmota¡!
> 
> El sistema no presenta a los "pobres "invasores como una amenaza, sino todo lo contrario, como necesarios para "pagar pensiones" o como "refugiados" que buscan un futuro mejor por culpa de los malvados blancos de a pie que se muestran contrarios a las sabias decisiones de dejar las puertas abiertas de la comisión europea, sus títeres y sus Mass Media.
> Posdata: Ningún problema en que usted acoja los que les de la gana, siempre y cuando sea corresponsable y se haga cargo con su sueldo y sus bienes de las posibles barrabasadas cometidas por el individuo acogido como autor intelectual ante la justicia de las mismas.



Evidentemente, esos "invasores" si son admitidos no es porque vienen armados hasta los dientes, sino porque vienen más bien huyendo de los que no dudarían en acabar con ellos, sino porque entidades como la Comisión Europea no pueden saltarse el Derecho de Asilo que rige a nivel internacional, al menos hasta que la Comisión Europea, sus títeres y hasta sus Mass Media sean sustituidos por quienes vean a esos organismos como elementos al servicio de los Derechos incluidos en el listado de la Declaración Universal de Derechos Humanos. ienso:




Pertinax dijo:


> Más de lo mismo.
> Pero no decía usted unas líneas más arriba que eran "pobres" que no le causaban problemas?:bla:



Reitero, los desheredados no me representan un problema, trátese de gente que está muriendo de hambre o de gente que huye de una guerra. 




Pertinax dijo:


> Otro Ad Nauseam con el mismo tema, la segunda parte del día de la marmota.



Ya. Me quedó claro que usted nos hablará de que si por usted fuera, no sólo estaría disparando a los refugiados que pretenden entrar en Merkelandia, sino hasta encarcelando a los de la ONU, el Vaticano, los bolivarianos, los curas, los rojos, los capitalistas, etc., etc. pero que nunca lo hará porque sabe que estaría cometiendo un delito, tanto como el de ir por su cuenta a vigilar la frontera austrohúngara cuya protección tanto lo desvela. 




Pertinax dijo:


> Pues enhorabuena.



¿Enhorabuena que también se muestre, además de antibolivariano, de anticapitalista, el enemigo de los bolivarianos? ::



Pertinax dijo:


> Contéstese usted mismo a la pregunta escrita por mi anteriormente y tome la conclusión que considere acertada, que viendo como utiliza la lógica, seguro que será la acertada.
> 
> ¿El banco Vaticano qué es, una organización para ayudar a los pobres de Somalia?, ¿o un instrumento para acumular riqueza del sudor ajeno, lavar dinero negro e invertir en negocios sucios?



El que debía responder era usted, que considera por un lado, a la Iglesia como pogre y enemiga de los opulentos, porque permite "la invasión" mientras, por otro lado, la considera, a través del banco Vaticano, como un instrumento al servicio de esos opulentos y sus negocios sucios. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Vestringe fue expulsado de Podemos precisamente por estar en contra de la inmigración que proponen los pijoprogres de urbanización que se han hecho con el partido: Pablo Iglesias reconoce su error de querer imponer a Verstrynge en Podemos
> 
> Vuelve usted a la falacia Ad Consequetiam.
> 
> Explicación para niños pequeños de 4 años: "Que Vestrynge esté en contra de la inmigración tercermundista no signifca que Podemos esté en contra de la inmigración tercermundista, ya que estos se han mostrado fervientemente a favor de la misma"



Claro, fue Vestringe el que, tras fundar Podemos fue expulsado por los pijopogres de urbanización como el Coletas... :rolleye:




Pertinax dijo:


> ¿Y cuando he incluido yo a *todos*?
> Otro Ad Nauseam.



¡Ah! ¡Lo siento! Entendí que cuando usted hablaba de, haciendo alarde de Patriotismo, estaría si de usted dependiera, ir a vigilar y hasta repartir ostias en la frontera croatohúngara, que sus ostias incluirían a *todos* los refugiados, aunque ahora veo que sólo haría zancadillas a unos cuantos. Ya es algo. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Hay que aprender a leer.
> Respuesta anterior mía a éste mensaje:
> "En la época de la Burbuja, en un determinado puesto de trabajo(el ladrillo)y cobrando *en general *menos que un español en dicha época y en el mismo puesto, es decir, un ejemplo que ni siquiera es una excepción a la ley de la oferta y la demanda."
> 
> También existían españoles que se sacaban un huevo de pasta poniendo tochos en la burbuja hace ya años, en conjunto más que los inmis que se dedicaban a lo mismo , qué novedad.



¿En general menos que un español? Me gustaría me incluya los datos de aquellas empresas donde dice un inmi cobraba, por apilar tochos, menos que los 3000 leuros que se embolsaba cualquier cani poligonero. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Dele usted las gracias de la precariedad y miseria laboral a los tercermundistas revientasueldos dumping laborales que no paran de entrar por la frontera y que tanto ama junto con a la idiotez del sistema educativo no acorde con la realidad laboral y al proceso de desmantelamiento industrial alias reconversión industrial llevado a cabo por Felipe González(ése que pide ahora que entren 20 millones de musulmanes) tras firmar la rendición(digo incorporación) a la Comunidad Económica antiEuropea en los 80.



Ya, es por culpa de los tercermundistas revientasueldos que tenemos a ejpañoles ejerciendo de ejquiroles, trabajando gratis como becarios ¿verdad? Bueno, me gustaría saber cual es el nivel de conocimientos de esos becarios que se ven forzados a trabajar gratis para no ser sustituidos por cayuqueros. :rolleye:



Pertinax dijo:


> Invadir según la RAE:
> 
> Ver conjugación invadir.
> 
> ...



Curioso la Flight White de blancos que huyen de barrios obreros demigrantes hacia barrios más acordes con su nivel adquisitivo... cuando se supone que ese nivel adquisitivo lo habían perdido por culpa de los pobres. ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Los pobres huyen a barrios de clase más alta huyendo de los más pobres? ¿Quienes pueden enviar a sus hijos a colegios de pago, porque los públicos han sido tomados por los hijos de los inmis? ¿Los que son pobres porque los "invasores" se han apoderado de sus puestos de trabajo? ¿Entonces aquellos a los que he visto sin necesidad de arrojar napalm a los inmis, multiculturizándose incluso, lo hicieron porque no tuvieron la oportunidad de huir como los ricos a los barrios de ricos? :rolleye:



Pertinax dijo:


> Y por lo visto tampoco usted, según sus palabras: "Hasta donde recuerde, por *mi condición de Clase Media*, no he visto que un cayuquero haya destrozado mi nivel de vida, mucho menos amenazando mi puesto de trabajo".
> 
> Vaya, ¿No será un inmigroide subvencionado enchufado al estado del todo gratis a costa del deslome ajeno, verdad?



¿Ahora pasa de considerarme un miembro de la pogresía que vive en una Torre de Marfil, en barrios lejos de aquellos donde vive el proletariado, incluidos inmis, a insinuar que más bien soy un inmi viviendo gracias a un subsidio? Definitivamente, para usted, absolutamente todos, salvo los proArios son vuestro enemigo, trátese de capitalistas, de bolivarianos, de clericales, de anticlericales, la UE, y hasta la ONU. ¡Menuda paranoia imaginando al mundo entero en su contra, salvo cuatro camaradas de Nación Aria. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Los nacionalizados dejan de contar como tercermundis para el sistema:
> 
> *Las nacionalizaciones se elevan un 65% en Madrid por el arraigo y la agilización de trámites*
> Las nacionalizaciones se elevan un 65% en Madrid por el arraigo y la agilización de trámites - 20minutos.es
> ...



Usted confunde, deliberadamente, el número de nacionalizaciones con el del número de cayuqueros y sirios que están entrando en Uropa, asegurando que el ritmo de crecimiento de la población inmigrante sigue a las mismas tasas de la Dulce Época del Ladrillo. ¿Sabe cuantos años debe acreditar un sirio o un senegalés en Ejpaña antes de poder obtener la nacionalidad? Además, si todos los inmis que entraron ya están nacionalizados ¿Como es que apenas se nota el crecimiento de la población ejpañola, cuando más bien todo apunta a un Sucidio Demográfico que se va acentuando día a día? 



Pertinax dijo:


> ::
> Si se cree a la EPA sobre paro del gobierno de la marioneta de Mariano está usted peor de lo que su capacidad de razonamiento indica, que ya es decir.



Ya, me olvidaba. El INE también forma, según su capacidad de razonamiento, parte del contubernio EclesiásticoPPeroBolivariano que trata de ocultarnos que los cayuqueros están provocando que la tasa de paro entre los universitarios de Ejpaña se haya disparado, al ocupar los primeros los puestos de los autóctonos. Ya. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Claro, porque lo suyo sería mirar para otro lado, hacer el imbécil, dejar que su pueblo se empobrezca y se tercermundize y aquí todos somos buenos amigos y obedecer a los mamarrachos de la UE que han decidido abrir las puertas de abierta.
> 
> Miran por sus intereses y defienden sus fronteras, así suelen hacerlo los que sobreviven.



Hungría y Eslovaquia no pueden salirnos con que no quieren que sus pueblos se emprobezcan, yendo de ricos, cuando bien que están recibiendo Fondos de la UE. Si no quieren aceptar los acuerdos de la UE, y creen que estando dentro de ella están haciendo el imbécil, insisto, deben pirarse. ¿Que hacen aún dentro del Club, si consideran que la UE es un club de mamarrachos? ¿O sólo pretenden sobrevivir los jetas a base de los Fondos que le aportan, para ellos, unos mamarrachos? 



Pertinax dijo:


> Como le dije antes, el mundo no es estático, o inmutable, el mundo se mueve, hay cambios, lo que es hoy deja de serlo, hay intereses, pérdidas, beneficios, invasores llegando a las fronteras, mamones perdiendo poder, o ganándolo etc.



Bueno, si húngaros y eslovacos no quieren permanecer dentro del mundo estático de la UE, que abandonen esa inmutabilidad abandonándola, tan sencillo como eso. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Letrajuntada.
> 
> Misma contestación anterior ante la repetición de lo mismo:
> 
> "Explicación para niños pequeños: Que la ONU, la Comisión Europea, El Mundo, El País y el Consejo de Europa estén por la labor de tercermundizar Europa no significa que sean parte de la Iglesia Católica, del régimen montado por Hugo Chávez y pasen el tiempo viajando en cayucos".



Hombre, es evidente que no son parte de la Iglesia Católica, sino parte del contubernio con esta como agentes de la "invasión" ¿O no iba de eso el título del hilo? 



Pertinax dijo:


> ¿Quién le ha dicho que un muro sea lo mejor qué se me ocurre para parar la invasión?, un muro ayuda, pero sólo con muros no se paran las invasiones. Las invasiones se paran echando al que invade, y recordándole que no lo vuelva a intentar.



Ya, no sólo le gustaría un Muro levantado a golpes de un Martillo como el de Thor, sino poseer una red como otro héroe de la Marvel, para atrapar a los espaldas mojadas que se adelantaron a los sirios que ahora atraviesan el Mediterraneo pero claro, como bien admite, usted no es el superhéroe proArio que le gustaría ser y, sin esos superpoderes, por no poder, no puede ni demostrar su Patrioterismo Identidario marchando a la frontera croatohúngara como le gusta soñar. :rolleye:


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2015)

Desde luego, es el mejor, el más talentoso y de mayor capacidad de liderazgo.

De puertas para adentro tiene que estar descojonándose. 

Su foro ganando sosios, etc. Es bueno en lo suyo, la verdad. 








Verto dijo:


> Vaya poder de convocatoria tiene el odio ¿eh, Da Grappla? Un judío inmigrante como Ud comandando un batallón multicultural de supremacistas arios, problancos, comunistas, progresistas, pseudo tradicionalistas y otros seres de pelaje indescriptible, todos unidos contra la Iglesia. Ni en sus sueños más húmedos. Eso si, aplíquese el principio de prudencia que manifiesta para no acoger a otros inmigrantes y tenga cuidado no sea que se de la vuelta y le metan una navaja por el culo, cuando uno hace piña con ciertas gentes nunca sabe lo que puede pasar...


----------



## MariaL. (28 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Y ustedes nos llaman traidores por defender a una voz solidaria que reacciona a hechos ajenos a su voluntad y naturaleza? ¿Ustedes que reniegan el NOM se atreven a poner obstáculos a la única Iglesia occidental capaz de torcer su diseño nefasto? ¿Y nos llaman traidores a nosotros?



Pero vamos a ver, es tan difícil, para Merkel, para el Papa y para todos estos idealistas, quedarse callados? SON EL EFECTO LLAMADA, QUE YA LLEGABA QUE VENÍAN MUCHOS PARA QUE ENCIMA LA ALTA JERARQUÍA DIGA QUE HAY OBLIGACIÓN DE RECIBIRLOS.

Se habla con Turquía que está muy bien organizada y se ofreció a quedarse con todos los emigrantes, se le da pasta y cuatro cosas que piden en cuanto a su relación económica con Europa, montamos como Qatar, unos campos bien atendidos, escuela, sanidad y alimento para que el Papa esté contento, le damos a él dinero y un sueldo a todos los de Cáritas que quieran ir a estos campos a ayudar, para que saquen su tajadita y se queden tranquilos. Se hace un censo en los campos mientras los países europeos se preparan para recibir lo que quieran recibir y discuten entre ellos.

Se hace un referéndum en la población o lo que sea, que pueda calmar a todas las partes, no sólo sí o no se acogen. También en que condiciones, pueden trabajar? se les entrega dinero o no? Se recogen por azar todos mezclados o sólo niños con un acompañante o sólo hombres en edad de trabajar o sólo cristianos o sólo....?

Qué ha pasado aquí, que están los países discutiendo por un lado, la gente que viene, VIENE ESPERANZADA POR UN PAPA Y LA DUEÑA DE EUROPA, por tanto vienen más y más dispuestos a llegar a costa de lo que sea, sea pasar por encima de un ejército o de cruzar el mar.

Mira el panorama internacional
1 MERKEL PAIS DICE: VENIR TODOS A MI. 
luego dice: son muchos hay que repartir
2 EL MÁS ALTO JEFE ESPIRITUAL DEL CONTINENTE DICE: IR TODOS A ELLA
Y luego dice, pero como son muchos, repartirlos, yo me quedo con 2
3 JEFES IMPORTANTES DICEN: BUENOOOOOOOO VALLLLLLEEEEEE
4 JEFES MENOS IMPORTANTES DICEN: AQUI NO LOS QUIERO.

Vienen en masa, vienen tantos que ahora dicen que no los pueden gestionar, porque cada vez llegan más, porque han sido llamados.

Mientras en Europa hay desorganizaición y descontrol

---------- Post added 28-sep-2015 at 09:52 ----------

Yo de verdad, que os hago una pregunta a los católicos. Escojamos a la más mísera de las personas que llega en esos grupos humanos, llamados por un Occidente, desde donde la religión y la persona más importante le dice: ven, que te cuidamos.

Es fácil pensar que es una mujer que está sola. Su marido murió en Siria, tiene una porrada de niños y no tiene familia propia. La familia de él ha pasado de ayudar.

¿Qué es mejor para esa mujer? Jugarse la vida cruzando el mar entre Grecia y Turquía porque un Papa y la jefa de Europa le ha asegurado que será bien recibida en un país que da ayudas a los niños y a a las mujeres vs países donde sin hombres lo tiene complicado porque son musulmanes y donde los niños no tienen el mismo valor que en Europa, pues hay muchos. En una cultura como la musulmana, que es tradición que luchen los jóvenes y niños en lugar de los mayores y viejos?

Podemos pensar que lo mejor es Europa o que lo mejor es que siga en su cultura, esto es opcional. Pero sin discusión, vamos a especular que lo mejor es Europa para ella

Si fuera vuestra hija, cómo la traeríais?
Yo le doy dinero para un alojamiento y que espere a arreglar los papeles y a poder llegar en avión, no?

Como cristianos, no debería ser esa la opción? Es cristiano hacerle jugarse la vida, en el mar y luego andar miles de kilómetros, teniendo que ser pisoteada por los hombres que van solos y no guardan cola para subir a los trenes, porque al no tener niños con ellos pueden pisotear a quienes le dé la gana?

No queréis reconocerlo, pero una vez, cristianos de pacotilla!!!!! Cristianos que llaman porque quienes sufren son otros y quienes organizan son otros. Cristianos que ven como la organización es una mierda, en la que justo, pagan los más indefensos, los que ellos tienen que proteger y les importa una mierda. Cristianos nuevamente, ganándose el cielo, con el sufrimiento y el dinerito de los demás.


----------



## Don Pelayo (28 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Vaya poder de convocatoria tiene el odio ¿eh, Da Grappla? *Un judío inmigrante* como Ud comandando un batallón multicultural de supremacistas arios, problancos, comunistas, progresistas, pseudo tradicionalistas y otros seres de pelaje indescriptible, todos unidos contra la Iglesia. Ni en sus sueños más húmedos. Eso si, aplíquese el principio de prudencia que manifiesta para no acoger a otros inmigrantes y tenga cuidado no sea que se de la vuelta y le metan una navaja por el culo, cuando uno hace piña con ciertas gentes nunca sabe lo que puede pasar...



Veo racismo y xenofobia encubiertos.

Esto a Francisco no le gusta nada, nada... :abajo:


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Veo racismo y xenofobia encubiertos.
> 
> Esto a Francisco no le gusta nada, nada... :abajo:



Para nada, muy al contrario, salvo que Ud entienda el hecho de ser judio e inmigrante como algo peyorativo. Para mi es solo una descripción de la realidad, bastante curiosa eso sí, a parte de momentáneamente ofensiva hacia mi fe católica, pero convencido de que solo es una etapa de su historia. Nada más. 

Es curioso porque este es un tema abiertamente anticatólico iniciado, encabezado y promovido por un judio inmigrante cegado por la vanidad, que ocasionalmente abandera una tropa de supremacistas arios, filonazis, lefebvristas, sedevacantistas, protestantes, ateos, comunistas y algún que otro despistado cabalgando todos juntitos y de la manita contra la Iglesia. Por eso le advertía a nuestro pequeño Darth Vader que se guardara las espaldas, pues el poder del lado oscuro que ha convocado no es tradicionalmente muy amigo de su pueblo.

Aunque irremediablemente la secuencia final sea esta:

Da Grappla convocando el poder del lado oscuro contra los rebeldes católicos... :8:






El señor del lado oscuro otorgando poderes ilimitados a Da Grappla y sus huestes... :






Y finalmente Da Grappla, quemado por su amo, quitándose la careta y abandonando el reverso tenebroso de la fuerza para volver junto a su familia... :


----------



## Renato (28 Sep 2015)

La Iglesia somos todos los bautizados, y la mayoría estamos en contra de la invasión. El enemigo a eliminar es la alta jerarquía eclesiástica encabezada por Bergaboglio y sus lacayos como Bernaldo. Ellos son los que promueven la invasión con dinero público, ya que el privado de Banco Vaticano se destina a otros menesteres.


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> La Iglesia somos todos los bautizados, y la mayoría estamos en contra de la invasión. El enemigo a eliminar es la alta jerarquía eclesiástica encabezada por Bergaboglio y sus lacayos como Bernaldo. Ellos son los que promueven la invasión con dinero público, ya que el privado de Banco Vaticano se destina a otros menesteres.



La alta jerarquía también está bautizada y es Iglesia. Una Iglesia que no es democrática y por tanto no se rige por mayorías sino por la Comunión en la Verdad revelada en Cristo. Una Iglesia santa, católica y apostólica que siempre ha tenido desde sus orígenes, como enemigos fundamentales al odio, el egoísmo y la indiferencia. 

_Los enemigos de la Iglesia

Los internos son aquellos que atentan a la verdad que la Iglesia nos enseña, los que pretenden introducir en ella, el error, o sea, los mismos cristianos que se oponen con obstinación, con terquedad a lo que propone la Iglesia Católica.

Los enemigos externos son los que no perteneciendo a la Iglesia Católica, la atacan y pretenden destruir la Fe de sus miembros que son el Cuerpo místico de Cristo._

Pero como también dice San Juan Crisóstomo:

_Nada hay comparable a la Iglesia, no me hables de bastiones y de armas, los bastiones se carcomen con el tiempo, pero el tiempo no puede envejecer a la Iglesia, los muros de los bastiones son atacados por los bárbaros, pero contra la Iglesia, nada puede, ni el mismo Satanás.

Muchos fueron los que la atacaron, todos perecieron, pero la Iglesia se levanta hasta el Cielo, ésta es su grandeza. Vence cuando le ponen esposas, brilla cuando la humillan, recibe muchas heridas pero no sucumbe, su nave se ve zarandeada por las olas, pero nunca naufraga. La sacuden muchas tempestades más no se hunde, lucha y combate sin conocer la derrota.

¿Por qué permite Dios esta lucha contra su Iglesia? Para que sea más gloriosa su victoria. Nada, nada hay más fuerte que la Iglesia. Es tu esperanza, tu salvación, tu refugio, es más alta que el cielo y más ancha que la tierra. No envejece siempre es joven, por esto la Escritura la llama monte, para que sepamos cuan fuerte es. La llama virgen porque es intacta, y la llama reina porque su brillo y adorno son supraterrenos. Y la llama madre porque cuenta los hijos por millones._

Por eso los católicos sabemos que amar a Cristo y comprender que fundó la Iglesia y que puso en ella, como Cabeza, a Pedro, nos permite acoger la belleza de su doctrina de caridad, misericordia y esperanza. Una doctrina que nos proporciona la paz de quien se sabe perteneciente al Pueblo de los hijos de Dios, al Cuerpo místico de Cristo, al sueño de Amor de Dios Padre que envió a su Hijo para salvar a los hombres de buena voluntad.

Un saludo en la Paz de Cristo


----------



## Renato (28 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> La alta jerarquía también está bautizada y es Iglesia. Una Iglesia que no es democrática y por tanto no se rige por mayorías sino por la Comunión en la Verdad revelada en Cristo, que siempre ha tenido desde sus orígenes, como enemigos fundamentales al odio, el egoísmo y la indiferencia. Una Iglesia de Cristo, que es santa, católica y apostólica pero siempre ha tenido y tiene enemigos internos y externos que encarnan dichos males.
> 
> _Los internos son aquellos que atentan a la verdad que la Iglesia nos enseña, los que pretenden introducir en ella, el error, o sea, los mismos cristianos que se oponen con obstinación, con terquedad a lo que propone la Iglesia Católica.
> 
> ...



La alta jerarquía es satánica y ha renunciado a los principios de Cristo, hay que exterminarla. Saludos en Jehová.


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Saludos en Jehová.



Saludos en Ceerreieseteo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Sep 2015)

*El Papa: “Los muros no sirven contra los inmigrantes*”


----------



## Wodans (28 Sep 2015)

Si en la Edad Media la Iglesia hubiera apoyado algo así, el pueblo y los reyes de la época hubieran mandado a Roma a tomar por culo.


----------



## BGA (28 Sep 2015)

Tremendo experimento de control de redes sociales, tremenda hipocresía y tremenda revelación de quién es quién; de lo que dice que se abraza, de cómo se dice abrazarlo y finalmente, de qué se abraza sin llegar a decirlo.

Este foro es una joya; oro molido para el aprendizaje y la meditación. Caben todas las voces incluso aquellas proscritas en los grandes medios y las que se callan por saberse demasiado discordantes incluso en sus ambientes más próximos. Todo el mundo puede decir lo que piensa y también asistir a debates encendidos en los que cada posición, en si misma, parecería un compendio de verdad irrefutable... Pero hay verdades largas y otras que pareciéndolo, se agotan enseguida.

El valor auténtico está en el alma y en su alimento. Lo "otro", es la fuerza de la horda siguiendo a su Atila efímero.


----------



## chemarin (28 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> La alta jerarquía también está bautizada y es Iglesia. Una Iglesia que no es democrática y por tanto no se rige por mayorías sino por la Comunión en la Verdad revelada en Cristo. Una Iglesia santa, católica y apostólica que siempre ha tenido desde sus orígenes, como enemigos fundamentales al odio, el egoísmo y la indiferencia.



Es impresionante la estupidez a la que puede llegar un cristiano en general y un católico en particular. Porque hay que ser muy estúpido para creer que la jerarquía vive la Verdad o es capaz de entenderla o transmitirla. Hace tiempo que los cristianos volvisteis a crucificar a Cristo y os measteis y cagasteis en su cara. Solo desde la más profunda estupidez se puede creer que se posee línea directa con Dios, y vosotros sois pero que muy estúpidos.


----------



## BGA (28 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *El Papa: “Los muros no sirven contra los inmigrantes*”



"_*Crisis migratoria*

Un periodista alemán le pregunta por la crisis migratoria y por la decisión de varios países de blindar sus fronteras con alambres de espino. El Papa es tajante. *Dice que la palabra crisis esconde detrás un proceso largo, provocado en buena parte por “la explotación de un continente contra África” y por las guerras interesadas, como ya denunció en la ONU*. Pide a los Estados que, en vez de gastar dinero en defenderse, inviertan en ayuda al desarrollo. Sobre los alambres de espino, advierte: “Todos los muros caen, hoy, mañana, o dentro de cien años, pero todos caen. No es una solución. El muro no es una solución. El problema permanece. Y permanece con más odio”._

"Alguien" está jugando con masas de seres humanos pastoreándoles conforme a sus intereses y dirigiéndolas contra otros intereses y usted viene a hablarnos de muros?


----------



## superprogre (28 Sep 2015)

chemarin dijo:


> Es impresionante la estupidez a la que puede llegar un cristiano en general y un católico en particular. Porque hay que ser muy estúpido para creer que la jerarquía vive la Verdad o es capaz de entenderla o transmitirla. Hace tiempo que los cristianos volvisteis a crucificar a Cristo y os measteis y cagasteis en su cara. Solo desde la más profunda estupidez se puede creer que se posee línea directa con Dios, y vosotros sois pero que muy estúpidos.



Mira gilipollas, te dedicas a ir insultando por todo el foro como un buen maricon que eres, nada superaria la estupidez de tu puta sangre de subnormal retrasado y MARICON.Te queda claro hijo de puta?


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Tremendo experimento de control de redes sociales, tremenda hipocresía y tremenda revelación de quién es quién; de lo que dice que se abraza, de cómo se dice abrazarlo y finalmente, de qué se abraza sin llegar a decirlo.
> 
> Este foro es una joya; oro molido para el aprendizaje y la meditación. Caben todas las voces incluso aquellas proscritas en los grandes medios y las que se callan por saberse demasiado discordantes incluso en sus ambientes más próximos. Todo el mundo puede decir lo que piensa y también asistir a debates encendidos en los que cada posición, en si misma, parecería un compendio de verdad irrefutable... Pero hay verdades largas y otras que pareciéndolo, se agotan enseguida.
> 
> El valor auténtico está en el alma y en su alimento. Lo "otro", es la fuerza de la horda siguiendo a su Atila efímero.



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/fsAGpw5uwDU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 28-sep-2015 at 15:15 ----------




chemarin dijo:


> Es impresionante la estupidez a la que puede llegar un cristiano en general y un católico en particular. Porque hay que ser muy estúpido para creer que la jerarquía vive la Verdad o es capaz de entenderla o transmitirla. Hace tiempo que los cristianos volvisteis a crucificar a Cristo y os measteis y cagasteis en su cara. Solo desde la más profunda estupidez se puede creer que se posee línea directa con Dios, y vosotros sois pero que muy estúpidos.



<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/Y7pMnAIUOf8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Marin V (28 Sep 2015)

Yo creo que todas las denominaciones cristianas terminan actuando como un chantaje emocional sobre los europeos para terminar aceptando cosas como el multiculturalismo, inmigración tercermundista..etc, es inherentemente universalista.

Iglesia Luterana:






Iglesia Anglicana:






Iglesia Presbiteriana:






Iglesia Bautista:






Iglesia Metodista:


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Marin V dijo:


> Yo creo que todas las denominaciones cristianas terminan actuando como un chantaje emocional sobre los europeos para terminar aceptando cosas como el multiculturalismo, inmigración tercermundista..etc, es inherentemente universalista.



Hablamos de la Iglesia católica. Si la acusa también de ser universalista (vaya acusación) entonces no puede ser multiculturalista. Defínase.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Sep 2015)

hasta la guarra de las galaxxias ha salido y to, luego decía Endemoniao que los frikazos éramos Ariadna y yo :XX:

Una noticia que les va a encantar 

Flüchtlinge: Muslime bedrohen Christen in Asylheimen - DIE WELT


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> hasta la guarra de las galaxxias ha salido y to, luego decía Endemoniao que los frikazos éramos Ariadna y yo :XX:



_
Si existiera un «documento de identidad» para los cristianos, ciertamente la libertad sería su rasgo característico. La libertad de los hijos de Dios es el fruto de la reconciliación con el Padre obrada por Jesús, quien asumió sobre sí los pecados de todos los hombres y redimió el mundo con su muerte en la cruz. Nadie nos puede privar de esta identidad. _

Como dijo San Agustín: "Ama y haz lo que quieras".

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/BKR2i0JyQB4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Sep 2015)

Yo sé que soy ese hijoputa que querrían odiar y odian querer


Le pasa a todo el mundo


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Yo sé que soy ese hijoputa que querrían odiar y odian querer
> 
> 
> Le pasa a todo el mundo



Ni creo que sea un hijoputa ni querría odiarle, ni odio quererle, amigo Da Grappla. En el fondo somos familia, un "tete" bastante puñetero pero poco más. Ni media guantá :


----------



## Tomibollo (28 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Recuerda el orden de los sucesos, España le ha dado una patada al Catolicismo, ese que la ha hecho ser algo en la historia.
> 
> Antes de él, ilergetes, arévacos, pelendones, vacceos, blablabla... grandes civilizaciones como es sabido.
> 
> ¿Quiénes son los olvidadizos?



¿Y por qué no hace el catolicismo grande a Honduras? Cuéntenos, estimado señor mío.

Prefiero ser un arévaco puro y con futuro que un descendiente degradado de una dinastía histórica venida a menos cuyo único consuelo es sacar brillo al blasón familiar. Al fin y al cabo la conquista de Iberoamérica fue hecha por arévacos y vacceos con barniz judeocristiano.



Verto dijo:


> y tenga cuidado no sea que se de la vuelta y le metan una navaja por el culo



Dado el historial eclesiástico de meter cosas por el culo sin respetar la tierna edad de quienes estaban a su cargo, me parece una alusión como mínimo desafortunada.


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> ¿Dado el historial eclesiástico de meter cosas por el culo sin respetar la tierna edad de quienes estaban a su cargo, me parece una alusión como mínimo desafortunada.



Todavía tienes que comer muchas espinacas más para ofendernos, bollito lindo...


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> El batallón comandado sólo está en tu calenturienta y paranoica imaginación, igual que la Iglesia guardiana del bien. Por lo demás, es obvio que el grupo que más ruido hace es el frente común que forman católicos, progres, bancos, multinacionales, ONGs y logias masónicas, todos unidos a favor de la tercermundización de Occidente.
> 
> 
> Paridas cerrodeubedistas. El hecho sigue siendo que la Iglesia caótica está aplaudiendo y promoviendo la tercermundización de Occidente porque sabe que cuando Europa sea tan marrón como Brasil, tendrá mucha mayor influencia.



Bobadas... Un machote ario como Ud a las órdenes de un judio... hay que ver...


----------



## Pertinax (28 Sep 2015)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Pues esos gobiernos maricomplejines, traidores, vendepatrias, pogres y asociados a la Iglesia, desde su óptica, ¿Van a preocuparse por la defensa de sus ciudadanos frente a una "invasión" de malos malotes como los refugiados sirios, cuando esos gobiernos han sido elegidos mediante el voto mayoritario de esos pueblos que, salvo alguno que se cree el Guerrero del Antifaz, tal parece no tienen el grado de paranoia de los que exigen se la pare a ostias? Ya, ahora me dirá que el pueblo, salvo honrosas excepciones como la suya y la de algún otro proArio, es un pueblo de maricomplejines, traidores, vendepatrias y protercermundizadores.





Falacia Ad Nauseam combinada con Falacia del Hombre de Paja y Falacia de la Pista Falta, tergiversaciones baratas junto con un Ad Hominems Vamos, lo que es su forma habitual de "argumentar" ante la imposiblidad que tiene de rebatir válida y sólidamente los argumento dados anteriormente.




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Pues eso, han recurrido los gobiernos como Hungría, intentando frenar la llegada de los refugiados a Merkelandia, a gases y ni aún así han podido, pese a la desproporción de fuerzas que* tanto nos recuerdan a las de palestinos y sus piedras, frente a judíos con similares medios que los húngaros.*



Es lo que tiene las invasiones, que sino se paran, continúan hacia su objetivo.
Tampoco se ve en el vídeo a los húngaros utilizando fuego real como hacen los judíos parando las intifadas palestinas y demás moracos de su zona. 





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Eso va de que los gobiernos que han sido aupados por los votos de los europeos autóctonos, se sienten respaldados por estos, precisamente merced a sus votos. Se supone que esos gobiernos de mariconplejines y vendepatrias, están ahí porque cuentan con el voto de la mayoría de sus ciudadanos ¿Verdad? Pues si tuvieran que estar llamando a Referendums a cada momento por cualquier tema, incluida su relección, casi tendriamos repitiendo en Europa la situación de los bolivarianos de Syriza que han convocado a referendums y elecciones casi cada mes. ¿Le gustaría que repitamos aquí la experiencia de sus antagonistas griegos?



Nuevas falacias que no se sostienen que utiliza reiteradamente como de costumbre ante su falta constante de argumentos válidos y sólidos.

Explicación para niños pequeños:

"Que un gobierno gane unas elecciones no significa que por eso esté autorizado a hacer lo que le salga de las narices con su población a perpetuidad, como sustituirla racialmente o liquidarla, además de esto, un gobierno puede cambiar y la geopolítica no es eterna, un referendum
sobre un tema en concreto puede ser una buena herrramienta para conocer la opinión de la gente, especialmente cuando se trata de una cuestíon en la que se pone en juego su vida y su forma de vivir, sin que por ello haga falta convocar referendums todo los días de la semana.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> De defender la frontera por su cuenta.... Ya, la historia de siempre a la que recurris todos los proBlancos de salón: "Si por mi juera, estaría disparando con una ametralladora y sembrando de minas la frontera croato-serbia pa que no se cuele nadie, y ya estaría dirigiendo al ejército pa reprimir a los separatistas que pretenden separarnos de Cataluña, amén de rojos, Papas proInvasión, y otros organismos proinvasión como la Comisión Europea y la ONU".



Nuevas falacias de Hombre de paja, de la Pista Falsa y Ad Hominem combinada con tergiversaciones propias de un borracho sin sentido alcoholizado y desnutrido en una favela del tercer mundo que se escabulle de la lógica cual rata en alcantarilla ante la falta de argumentos coherentes en un debate.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> En la práctica, nada de nada, actuando a la par que esos antiPatriotas del Pueblo a los que tando criticais que, pasando de estar integrando taldes para neutralizar a los refugiados sirios, están a lo suyo, pasando de vuestra Conspiranoia. Sois suficientemente claros a la hora de lanzar vuestras soflamas proArias pero, como el tal *Vlad_Empalagoso* que amenazaba hace ná, con marchar junto a un grupo de paramilitares a reducir a los sediciosos que han votado por la independencia de Cataluña, a la hora de ir, no irán hoy sino ¡mañaaaaana!



Nuevas falacias de Hombre de paja de la Pista Falsa y Ad Hominem combinada con tergiversaciones sin sentido propias de un borracho alcoholizado y desnutrido en una favela del tercer mundo que se escabulle de la lógica cual rata en alcantarilla ante la falta de argumentos coherentes en un debate.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Pues ya ve. El Código Penal, también es pogre, maricomplejin y vendepatria, (como el Papa, los bolivarianos y la patronal capitalista) y sabe que lo que pretendería hacer, sólo pretender porque pasar a la acción va a ser que nó, no le saldría gratis. ¡Listo que es, anteponiendo el evitar saltarse el Código Penal, a su Patrioterismo Identitario! ¡Su consejo de que debería ser "avispado" para trincar en una ONG, ya me demuestra además la consideración moral que tiene para usted el trincar!.



Falacia del Hombre de Paja y de la Pista Falsa junto con Ad Nauseam rebatido con anterioridad.







Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¡Error! Los boludos están pagando las consecuencias de ir de ricos, despreciando a su vez a otros, porque merced a su Burbuja de Convertibilidad, iban de guapos, listos y ¡hasta "más europeos que los gashegos patasucia y brutos" como me sostenía muy ufano uno cuyo abuelo escapó de la Alemania que cayó en manos de los Aliados!



Llevan pagando las consecuencias de ser gilipollas los "Héroes de las Malvinas" desde que nacieron.



Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Ya. Ha respondido que lo de ir a proteger la frontera austrohúngara no es legal y para usted lo primero es la Legalidad antes que su Patriotismo. Ya.



Otra tergiversación.
Eso es sólo quedarse con una parte, las leyes cambian también, lo que hoy es un riesgo que no merece la pena correr , con otras condiciones, fruto de los cambios, también legales, puede ser un riesgo personal que merezca ser superado.









Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Pues sí, en el fondo es como os gustaría arreglar todo lo que no os gusta, incluido el acabar con los gobiernos pogres, elegidos por pueblos pogres, dando un Golpe de Estado, cosa que forma parte de vuestra idiosincrasia y mentalidad, para acabar con esas Democracias que tanto os desagradan viendo que no se pliegan a vuestra visión de Guerrero del Antifaz de la que haceis gala... en el papel, obviamente, porque teneis claro que los Golpes tampoco son legales y los códigos penales no os permitirían, de recurrir a ellos, iros de rositas.



Nuevos Hombres de Paja sacados de la nada.







Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Ya, veo que conoce a millones de ejpañoles viviendo peor que un mendigo o un vendedor de pañuelos topándose con ellos a cada paso, en cada centro comercial, en cada bar, en cada restaurante...



Viviendo peor que los invasores vividores conozco a unos cuantos, los tercermundistas tienen acceso a paguitas, a alquileres a costa del deslome ajeno, a comida servida todos los días gracias a las ONGs que trincan de los impuestos, a ayudas sociales, a ayudas pro cada conejo parido, todo eso sin dar palo al agua, es decir, viviendo mejor que un huevo de españoles a los que el sistema no les da ni los buenos días. 





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Evidentemente, esos "invasores" si son admitidos no es porque vienen armados hasta los dientes, sino porque vienen más bien huyendo de los que no dudarían en acabar con ellos, sino porque entidades como la Comisión Europea no pueden saltarse el Derecho de Asilo que rige a nivel internacional, al menos hasta que la Comisión Europea, sus títeres y hasta sus Mass Media sean sustituidos por quienes vean a esos organismos como elementos al servicio de los Derechos incluidos en el listado de la Declaración Universal de Derechos Humanos.




1 Curiosa forma de huir, pasando por bastantes países para alcanzar el dorado paguitero de la UE antieuropea, muchos de ellos ni siquiera huyendo de la guerra Siria, otros ni siquiera huyendo de ninguna guerra, ya que son pakistaníes, somalíes, congoleños, iraniés, argelinos, sudaneses, tunecinos, egipcios, hindués, senegaleses, guineanos etc.

2 Derechos de Asilo que se pasan por los huevos en los ricos países petroleros del Golfo Pérsico, en China, en Rusia y en otros tantos países que no están por la labor de abrir sus fronteras y dejarse multiculturalizar.







Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Reitero, los desheredados no me representan un problema, trátese de gente que está muriendo de hambre o de gente que huye de una guerra.



Sea feliz con su pin y gorra de la estupidez y caridad universal. Que lo disfrute.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Ya. Me quedó claro que usted nos hablará de que si por usted fuera, no sólo estaría disparando a los refugiados que pretenden entrar en Merkelandia, sino hasta encarcelando a los de la ONU, el Vaticano, los bolivarianos, los curas, los rojos, los capitalistas, etc., etc. pero que nunca lo hará porque sabe que estaría cometiendo un delito, tanto como el de ir por su cuenta a vigilar la frontera austrohúngara cuya protección tanto lo desvela.
> 
> ¿Enhorabuena que también se muestre, además de antibolivariano, de anticapitalista, el enemigo de los bolivarianos? :
> 
> El que debía responder era usted, que considera por un lado, a la Iglesia como pogre y enemiga de los opulentos, porque permite "la invasión" mientras, por otro lado, la considera, a través del banco Vaticano, como un instrumento al servicio de esos opulentos y sus negocios sucios.






Nuevas falacias de Hombre de paja y Ad Nauseams rebatidas hasta la saciedad combinado con tergiversaciones sin sentido propias de un borracho alcoholizado y desnutrido en una favela del tercer mundo que se escabulle de la lógica cual rata en alcantarilla ante la falta de argumentos coherentes en un debate.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Claro, fue Vestringe el que, tras fundar Podemos fue expulsado por los pijopogres de urbanización como el Coletas...



Mentira que no se sostiene, Vestrynge no aparece entre los firmantes del Manifiesto: "Mover ficha: convertir la indignación en cambio político" que dio lugar *al nacimiento y fundación de PoTemos*, abajo están los firmantes.


La lista de firmantes esta formada por Jaume Asens (abogado), Albano Dante-Fachin (editor de la revista Café amb Llet), Santiago Alba Rico (filósofo), Jorge Riechmann (poeta, activista ecologista ), Jaime Pastor ( Profesor CC. Políticas UNED), Cecilia Salazar-Alonso (activista de la Marea Verde-Madrid), Juan Carlos Monedero (profesor), Teresa Rodríguez (profesora de secundaria, delegada sindical y parte de Marea Verde Andalucía), Francisca Camacho (limpiadora de la Universidad de Cádiz y delegada sindical), Laura Mingorance (estudiante de la Universidad de Cádiz y parte de la Asociación Estudiantil Contra la Precariedad), Jesús Jaén (activista de la Marea Blanca-Madrid), Carmen San José (activista de la Marea Blanca-Madrid), Javier Cordón (activista de la Marea Blanca-Madrid), Sixto Casado (sindicalista ferroviario), Antón Gómez Reino-Varela (activista social), Elena Maeso (activista de la Oficina Precaria), Tristán Meyer (La Tuerka), Bibiana Medialdea (Profesora de economía de la UCM), Olga Abasolo (socióloga), Raimundo Viejo Viñas (Profesor de Ciencias Políticas de la UdG), Germán Cano (Profesor de Filosofía de la U. de Alcalá), Rita Maestre (estudiante) y Alejandro García (delegado sindical en McDonalds).





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¡Ah! ¡Lo siento! Entendí que cuando usted hablaba de, haciendo alarde de Patriotismo, estaría si de usted dependiera, ir a vigilar y hasta repartir ostias en la frontera croatohúngara, que sus ostias incluirían a *todos* los refugiados, aunque ahora veo que sólo haría zancadillas a unos cuantos. Ya es algo.




Nuevas falacias de Hombre de paja y Ad Nauseams rebatidas hasta la saciedad combinado con tergiversaciones sin sentido propias de un borracho alcoholizado y desnutrido en una favela del tercer mundo que se escabulle de la lógica cual rata en alcantarilla ante la falta de argumentos coherentes en un debate.






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿En general menos que un español? Me gustaría me incluya los datos de aquellas empresas donde dice un inmi cobraba, por apilar tochos, menos que los 3000 leuros que se embolsaba cualquier cani poligonero.
> 
> Ya, es por culpa de los tercermundistas revientasueldos que tenemos a ejpañoles ejerciendo de ejquiroles, trabajando gratis como becarios ¿verdad? Bueno, me gustaría saber cual es el nivel de conocimientos de esos becarios que se ven forzados a trabajar gratis para no ser sustituidos por cayuqueros.



Falacias de la Pista falsa también ya rebatidas que lanza ante su incapacidad de rebatir lo dicho anteriormente por mi en éste foro.

Le dejo de nuevo lo dicho por mi persona:


"En la época de la Burbuja*, en un determinado puesto de trabajo*(el ladrillo)y cobrando  en general menos que un español en dicha época y en el mismo puesto, es decir, un ejemplo que ni siquiera es una excepción a la ley de la oferta y la demanda."

También existían españoles que se sacaban un huevo de pasta poniendo tochos en la burbuja hace ya años, en conjunto más que los inmis que se dedicaban a lo mismo , qué novedad.

Dele usted las gracias de la precariedad y miseria laboral a los tercermundistas revientasueldos dumping laborales que no paran de entrar por la frontera y que tanto ama junto con a la idiotez del sistema educativo no acorde con la realidad laboral y al proceso de desmantelamiento industrial alias reconversión industrial llevado a cabo por Felipe González(ése que pide ahora que entren 20 millones de musulmanes) tras firmar la rendición(digo incorporación) a la Comunidad Económica antiEuropea en los 80."





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Curioso la Flight White de blancos que huyen de barrios obreros demigrantes hacia barrios más acordes con su nivel adquisitivo... cuando se supone que ese nivel adquisitivo lo habían perdido por culpa de los pobres. ¿En qué quedamos? ¿Los pobres huyen a barrios de clase más alta huyendo de los más pobres? ¿Quienes pueden enviar a sus hijos a colegios de pago, porque los públicos han sido tomados por los hijos de los inmis? ¿Los que son pobres porque los "invasores" se han apoderado de sus puestos de trabajo? ¿Entonces aquellos a los que he visto sin necesidad de arrojar napalm a los inmis, multiculturizándose incluso, lo hicieron porque no tuvieron la oportunidad de huir como los ricos a los barrios de ricos? :rolleye:




Explicación para niños pequeños:

Que el Flight White exista y se practique, y así es y así se hace, no significa que:
1 Se vayan todos a la Moraleja y al Barrio Salamanca, simplemente abandonan las zonas, barrios y lugares más tercermundizados para irse a otro zona que no esté plagada de tercermundistas en cada metro cuadrado.

2 Todos lleven a sus hijos a los colegios pijos exclusivos de la clase alta, simplemente, si tienen la posibilidad de no dejar a los niños con las larvas de los tercermundistas, ,los llevan a colegios bastante menos caros que los del pijerio y menos tercermundizados.




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> ¿Ahora pasa de considerarme un miembro de la pogresía que vive en una Torre de Marfil, en barrios lejos de aquellos donde vive el proletariado, incluidos inmis, a insinuar que más bien soy un inmi viviendo gracias a un subsidio? Definitivamente, para usted, absolutamente todos, salvo los proArios son vuestro enemigo, trátese de capitalistas, de bolivarianos, de clericales, de anticlericales, la UE, y hasta la ONU. ¡Menuda paranoia imaginando al mundo entero en su contra, salvo cuatro camaradas de Nación Aria. [



Nuevos hombres de paja combinado con una nueva falacia de Pista Falsa y un Ad Hominem, vamos, lo que viene siendo su forma de NO ARGUMENTAR. y lanzar basura prefabricada por usted sin ningún tipo de lógica.


Le hice la siguiente pregunta:
*¿No será un inmigroide subvencionado enchufado al estado del todo gratis a costa del deslome ajeno, verdad?*

Pregunta de descarte lógica y sólida formulada tras sus siguientes pseudorespuestas:

Pues nó. Nunca he intentado defraudar ¿Es que cree *que para que mi nivel de vida no sea amenazado por un cayuquero que pretenda arrebatarme mi puesto de trabajo*, debo necesariamente haber defraudado?
"Hasta donde recuerde, por mi condición de Clase Media, *no he visto que un cayuquero haya destrozado mi nivel de vida,* mucho menos amenazando mi puesto de trabajo".






Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Usted confunde, deliberadamente, el número de nacionalizaciones con el del número de cayuqueros y sirios que están entrando en Uropa, asegurando que el ritmo de crecimiento de la población inmigrante sigue a las mismas tasas de la Dulce Época del Ladrillo. ¿Sabe cuantos años debe acreditar un sirio o un senegalés en Ejpaña antes de poder obtener la nacionalidad? Además, si todos los inmis que entraron ya están nacionalizados ¿Como es que apenas se nota el crecimiento de la población ejpañola, cuando más bien todo apunta a un Sucidio Demográfico que se va acentuando día a día?



Respuesta para niños pequeños de 4 años: El número creciente y masivo de nacionalizados(España lídera el número de nacionalizaciones actualmente en la UE) hace que baje el número de inmigroides al dejar de contar estos como tales, al ser las nuevas llegadas de invasores a España ilegales y no aparecer
en ninguna lista mientras se siguen nacionalizando más invasores, hace que parezca que ha bajado el número de inmigrantes en el papel.
Incluso ya hay Mass Media vendiendo la "buena noticia" de las llegadas imparables de inmigroides":

La economía española vuelve a atraer a la inmigración | Sociedad | EL MUNDO





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Ya, me olvidaba. El INE también forma, según su capacidad de razonamiento, parte del contubernio EclesiásticoPPeroBolivariano que trata de ocultarnos que los cayuqueros están provocando que la tasa de paro entre los universitarios de Ejpaña se haya disparado, al ocupar los primeros los puestos de los autóctonos. Ya.



Nuevas falacias propias de un loco delirante y esquizofrenico que no tienen nada que ver con lo dicho por mi en en el mensaje anterior:
"Si se cree a la EPA sobre paro del gobierno de la marioneta de Mariano está usted peor de lo que su capacidad de razonamiento indica, que ya es decir". 




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hungría y Eslovaquia no pueden salirnos con que no quieren que sus pueblos se emprobezcan, yendo de ricos, cuando bien que están recibiendo Fondos de la UE. Si no quieren aceptar los acuerdos de la UE, y creen que estando dentro de ella están haciendo el imbécil, insisto, deben pirarse. ¿Que hacen aún dentro del Club, si consideran que la UE es un club de mamarrachos? ¿O sólo pretenden sobrevivir los jetas a base de los Fondos que le aportan, para ellos, unos mamarrachos?
> Bueno, si húngaros y eslovacos no quieren permanecer dentro del mundo estático de la UE, que abandonen esa inmutabilidad abandonándola, tan sencillo como eso.



Respuesta para niños pequeños: "Que Hungría y Eslovaquia estén de acuerdo en recibir fondos de la UE no significa que deban dejar de tercermundizarse e invadir porque los peces gordos de la UE así lo han decidido, si esos peces gordos tienen cojones de eliminarles los fondos, que todavía no ha sucedido, o lo que es peor, expulsan a Hungría y Eslovaquia por estar en contra de la tercermundización(y los que les seguirán), estarían firmando el acta de defunción de la UE que les permite vivir a cuerpo de Rey como burrocrátas tocándose la pituitaria.




Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Hombre, es evidente que no son parte de la Iglesia Católica, sino parte del contubernio con esta como agentes de la "invasión" ¿O no iba de eso el título del hilo?



Nueva falacia que parte de una premisa falsa y tergiversada por el personaje que la ha lanzado(es su forma habitual de argumentar) y que conduce a un argumento incorrecto, inválido y distorsionado.





Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Ya, no sólo le gustaría un Muro levantado a golpes de un Martillo como el de Thor, sino poseer una red como otro héroe de la Marvel, para atrapar a los espaldas mojadas que se adelantaron a los sirios que ahora atraviesan el Mediterraneo pero claro, como bien admite, usted no es el superhéroe proArio que le gustaría ser y, sin esos superpoderes, por no poder, no puede ni demostrar su Patrioterismo Identidario marchando a la frontera croatohúngara como le gusta soñar. :rolleye:




Nuevas falacias de Hombre de paja de la Pista Falsa y Ad Hominem combinada con tergiversaciones sin sentido propias de un borracho alcoholizado y desnutrido en una favela del tercer mundo que se escabulle de la lógica cual rata en alcantarilla ante la falta de argumentos coherentes en un debate.

Tome, súmelos a su innumerable colección





En éste debate en el que he debatido únicamente con ellos.


----------



## MariaL. (28 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> _
> Si existiera un «documento de identidad» para los cristianos, ciertamente la libertad sería su rasgo característico. La libertad de los hijos de Dios es el fruto de la reconciliación con el Padre obrada por Jesús, quien asumió sobre sí los pecados de todos los hombres y redimió el mundo con su muerte en la cruz. Nadie nos puede privar de esta identidad. _
> 
> Como dijo San Agustín: "Ama y haz lo que quieras".
> >



Entonces por qué esa obsesión en no dejar abortar a los demás? ::
De verdad, que no sé si os va la lengua y no sabéis que decís o se os va la vida y no sabéis donde vivís.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2015)

Por qué habría de hacerla grande si:

1- No es su razón de ser.
2- Su origen procede del desmantelamiento de la Monarquía Católica que SÍ HIZO GRANDE AL VIRREINATO DEL QUE SE DESMEMBRÓ.

Arévaco con futuroooo? Los arévacos se terminaron precisamente por no haber dado para más, mucho antrs de la conquista de América, en la que nunca participaron ni jamás podrían haber participado.

A todas esas tribus se las pasaron por la piedra por carecer de elementos coaligantes.



Tomibollo dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no hace el catolicismo grande a Honduras? Cuéntenos, estimado señor mío.
> 
> Prefiero ser un arévaco puro y con futuro que un descendiente degradado de una dinastía histórica venida a menos cuyo único consuelo es sacar brillo al blasón familiar. Al fin y al cabo la conquista de Iberoamérica fue hecha por arévacos y vacceos con barniz judeocristiano.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (28 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> .................................................
> 
> 
> Iniciado por BGA Ver Mensaje
> ...



Usted lo que necesita es "su propia Iglesia". Hay muchas y seguro que alguna encuentra que se acomode a su necesidad...

Empieza uno a acostumbrarse a este tipo de demagogias y también a comprender cuales son sus mecanismos mentales. Propuestas como la que usted defiende solo pueden triunfar en el marasmo que casi se adivina echan de menos. Serían felices impartiendo su justicia y sus razones en esos ambientes caóticos en los que toda discrepancia es juzgada como un favor al enemigo. 

Sabemos distinguir entre caridad y traición y entre nobleza y valor. También entre los que es antes y después y lo que se impone en ambos casos. 

Sus soflamas guerreras en un foro valen lo que valen las críticas al lado seguro de la barrera. 

Espero sin muchas esperanzas sus respuestas a esta crisis; las suyas y las de sus colegas. 

No vale pulpo como animal de compañía.


----------



## Renato (28 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Por qué habría de hacerla grande si:
> 
> 1- No es su razón de ser.
> 2- Su origen procede del desmantelamiento de la Monarquía Católica que SÍ HIZO GRANDE AL VIRREINATO DEL QUE SE DESMEMBRÓ.
> ...



Los germánicos que derrotaron a los romanos en Teotoburgo tamnpoco tenían elementos coaligantes. Bueno sí, la unidad racial, eso que no existe o que es redundante mientras haya unidad en la obediencia al papa.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2015)

Hay mucha machota con altos niveles de tecladosterona.

El único de todos ellos que se intuye que vale pa algo es el cabecilla del hilo.

Si alguien está organizando combate y/o combatiendo invasores seguro que no está gastando tiempo en discutir con "débiles" católicos en un foro. 

Las friquinancis o las charoprogres no son oponentes. En cambio, este elemento sí que es para no perderlo de vista.





BGA dijo:


> Usted lo que necesita es "su propia Iglesia". Hay muchas y seguro que alguna encuentra que se acomode a su necesidad...
> 
> Empieza uno a acostumbrarse a este tipo de demagogias y también a comprender cuales son sus mecanismos mentales. Propuestas como la que usted defiende solo pueden triunfar en el marasmo que casi se adivina echan de menos. Serían felices impartiendo su justicia y sus razones en esos ambientes caóticos en los que toda discrepancia es juzgada como un favor al enemigo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2015)

Es indudable el factor racial como coaligante en otros pueblos.

Es lo que no quereis comprender algunos españoles, que es cosa de otros pero aun asi insistis en copiarlo.

Arais en el mar con esas pretensiones en España.




Renato dijo:


> Los germánicos que derrotaron a los romanos en Teotoburgo tamnpoco tenían elementos coaligantes. Bueno sí, la unidad racial, eso que no existe o que es redundante mientras haya unidad en la obediencia al papa.


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> De argumentos ni hablar.



Para qué si Ud es el argumento...




> Esto es un forro y hablaré de lo que a mí me salga de los huevos, no de lo que a ti te salga de los huevos. Y si no me crees, fíjate en Verto: en un hilo sobre cómo la Iglesia caótica promueve la tercermundización de la Civilización Occidental, me ha llamado machote ario (no homo).



Si le ofende que le llame machote lo retiro...



> Y en caso de duda, lo que diga el Papa. Qué ventaja no tener que pensar.



El Papa, la tradición y el Magisterio, que para eso están, gracias a Dios.

Y al que no le guste ole, a devanarse los sesos... 
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/FQ2yXWi0ppw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 28-sep-2015 at 20:44 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Hay mucha machota con altos niveles de tecladosterona.
> 
> *El único de todos ellos que se intuye que vale pa algo es el cabecilla del hilo.*
> 
> ...



Sin duda es el único en todo el tema que ha presentado algo de batalla digna, aunque lleva ya una laaarga ristra de páginas que apenas balbucea. Desde que le pillamos con el carrito de la contradicción ha perdido mucho fuelle. Como ya no le sirve el camuflage de tradidefensor de la Iglesia, parece que ahora solo asoma la testuz de vez en cuando para tirar alguna piedra y esconderse, no sea que sus amiguitos arios le toquen la nariz.

Voy a dedicarle también a él un canción, a ver si se nos anima:
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/cwZ0NHyz9n8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## BGA (28 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> De argumentos ni hablar.
> 
> 
> Los psicólogos lo llaman proyección.
> ...



Para controlar que los refugiados entren de una manera u otra están los gobiernos, con capacidad suficiente como para distinguir churras de merinas. Esta no es una misión del Papa como tampoco lo es el subidón humanitario que les entró a nuestros gobiernos repentinamente...

La tercermundialización de Occidente depende de los motivos que ocasionan las migraciones, no de los modos en que éstas se conduzcan. Y de entre estos modos, una cosa es alertar del drama humano y proponer soluciones y llevarlas a cabo en el ámbito de su competencia y otra la forma en que finalmente se producirán los asentamientos y si éstos será definitivos o temporales sobre la base del interés real de Occidente en resolver el avispero que han creado en sus países de origen. Todo lo demás son falacias y pastoreo para mentes débiles.

Ya veremos si finalmente los beneficiados directos por parte de la Iglesia van a ser los cristianos de oriente medio... Pero entiendo, créame que le entiendo, en su preocupación por la marronidad de tales personas y la consiguiente -porque usted así se lo imagina- concupiscencia entre ellos y nuestras bigotudas.... 

Vuelve -y me temo que no lo dejará de hacer pues carece de mejores argumentos- a insistir en leer nuestra intenciones, a saber, "marronizar" Occidente. Si así se complace y se complacen los suyos, pues ustedes mismos...

Si todo lo que se le ocurre responder a mi pregunta acerca de las soluciones que usted tiene en mente(?) es que dirá lo que le salga de los güevos, pues me doy por respondido. Ya me entiende.

Saludos y eso...


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2015)

No solo me refiero a su capacidad de abrir brecha con su discurso, indiscutible, algo que no puede lograr esa otra gente que jiede a friquismo... 
sino que tambien debe de ser tipo de los que sí sabe fajarse. 

Nada que ver, por eso él destaca mientras los otros solo chupan rueda.

Desde luego, le preferiría de mi parte, pero... cada cual está donde elige, este no es tonto, tiene sus criterios que son los que le hacen errar, por mucha valía que tenga.

En cambio, tú eres un bravo en tu estilo, Verto.

Saludos , hombre, y mis respetos.



Verto dijo:


> Sin duda es el único en todo el tema que ha presentado algo de batalla digna, aunque lleva ya una laaarga ristra de páginas que apenas balbucea. Desde que le pillamos con el carrito de la contradicción ha perdido mucho fuelle. Como ya no le sirve el camuflage de tradidefensor de la Iglesia, parece que ahora solo asoma la testuz de vez en cuando para tirar alguna piedra y esconderse, no sea que sus amiguitos arios le toquen la nariz.
> 
> Voy a dedicarle también a él un canción, a ver si se nos anima:
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/cwZ0NHyz9n8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Renato (28 Sep 2015)

Los inmigrantes de Bergoglio apedrean una hornacina con la imagen de la Virgen. No permitamos que el Papa destruya el cristianismo. Hay que acabar con él, Cristo lo quiere.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2015)

Los no inmigrantes la pisáis cada día.

Pero la soberbia se paga. Aprenderéis y aprenderán lo que es un Sinead O´Connor:

Sinead O'Connor strappa la foto di Papa Giovanni Paolo II - YouTube

Sinead OÂ´connor abucheada en el Madison Square Garden - YouTube








Renato dijo:


> Los inmigrantes de Bergoglio apedrean una hornacina con la imagen de la Virgen. No permitamos que el Papa destruya el cristianismo. Hay que acabar con él, Cristo lo quiere.


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Los inmigrantes de Bergoglio apedrean una hornacina con la imagen de la Virgen. No permitamos que el Papa destruya el cristianismo. Hay que acabar con él, Cristo lo quiere.



¿Pero Ud no era seguidor da Charles Rusell? :



Renato dijo:


> La alta jerarquía es satánica y ha renunciado a los principios de Cristo, hay que exterminarla. *Saludos en Jehová*.



Aclárese hombre porque ningún católico mínimamente formado llamaría Jehova a Yahvé, y quienes hoy así lo llaman son aquellos que niegan que se pueda venerar a la Santísima Virgen María, Madre de Dios. Lo cual no casa con ese tipo de mensajes suyos, más propios de los testigos de Jehová.

Un Saludo en la Paz de Cristo


----------



## Renato (28 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> ¿Pero Ud no era seguidor da Charles Rusell? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que no soy católico, soy anglicano, pero respeto el culto mariano como parte de la tradición cristiana.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2015)

¿Te hiciste anglicano por odio a España o es que odias a España por ser anglicano?

Por friquis aquí no falta, esto parece una de Valle-Inclán. Y luego esta panda de acción mutante se quiere burlar de los católicos... :XX:





Renato dijo:


> Es que no soy católico, soy anglicano, pero respeto el culto mariano como parte de la tradición cristiana.


----------



## Renato (28 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Te hiciste anglicano por odio a España o es que odias a España por ser anglicano?
> 
> Por friquis aquí no falta, esto parece una de Valle-Inclán. Y luego esta panda de acción mutante se quiere burlar de los católicos... :XX:



Por odio al Estado Vaticano al ser una entidad satánica. Canterbury está más cerca de Madrid que Roma al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Sep 2015)

Se te ve una gente de escasa personalidad, no me sorprende.

Estás por tanto subordinado a una monarquía extranjera, la británica, principal enemiga histórica de España.

Tu anglofilia y antihispanismo son perfectamente coherentes.



Renato dijo:


> Por odio al Estado Vaticano. Canterbury está más cerca de Madrid que Roma al fin y al cabo.


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Es que no soy católico, soy anglicano, pero respeto el culto mariano como parte de la tradición cristiana.



Aclarado entonces. Gracias.

En cualquier caso y como curiosidad se lo pregunto ¿por qué usan Uds ese nombre si afirman que su Iglesia se fundó doscientos años D.C. y esa traducción no aparece hasta el año 1.000 aproximadamente?


----------



## Renato (28 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Se te ve una gente de escasa personalidad, no me sorprende.



Sería católico si los católicos españoles fueseis como los de Alemania, pero dais bastante asco. Estáis más cerca de Bergaboglio que de Ratzinger. No al paupercatolicismo antieuropeo y tercermundista.


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Por odio al Estado Vaticano al ser una entidad satánica. Canterbury está más cerca de Madrid que Roma al fin y al cabo.



¿Es Ud creyente en Dios, por odio? ¿Cómo se entiende eso?


----------



## Renato (28 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> ¿Es Ud creyente en Dios, por odio? ¿Cómo se entiende eso?



Claro, odio a Satanás y a su representante en la tierra el Papa de Roma. ¿Qué tiene de extraño que odie el mal?


----------



## Verto (28 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Claro, odio a Satanás y a su representante en la tierra el Papa de Roma. ¿Qué tiene de extraño que odie el mal?



Que odiar no es lo propio de un cristiano. Ni siquiera Dios odia a Satanás. Al contrario, el corazón odioso pertenece a Satanás ¿Recuerda a san Pablo cuando se dirige a los Corintios?

_Hermanos:

Ambicionad los carismas mejores. Y aún os voy a mostrar un camino excepcional. 

Ya podría yo hablar las lenguas de los hombres y de los ángeles; *si no tengo amor, no soy más que un metal que resuena o unos platillos que aturden*. 

Ya podría tener el don de profecía y conocer todos los secretos y todo el saber, podría tener fe como para mover montañas; *si no tengo amor, no soy nada*. 

Podría repartir en limosnas todo lo que tengo y aun dejarme quemar vivo; *si no tengo amor, de nada me sirve. El amor es paciente, afable; no tiene envidia; no presume ni se engríe; no es mal educado ni egoísta; no se irrita; no lleva cuentas del mal; no se alegra de la injusticia, sino que goza con la verdad. *

Disculpa sin límites, cree sin límites, espera sin límites, aguanta sin límites. 

El amor no pasa nunca. ¿El don de profecía?, se acabará. ¿El don de lenguas?, enmudecerá. ¿El saber?, se acabará. 

Porque limitado es nuestro saber y limitada es nuestra profecía; pero cuando venga lo perfecto, lo limitado se acabará. Cuando yo era niño, hablaba como un niño, sentía como un niño, razonaba como un niño. Cuando me hice un hombre acabé con las cosas de niño. 

Ahora vemos confusamente en un espejo; entonces veremos cara a cara. Mi conocer es por ahora limitado; entonces podré conocer como Dios me conoce. *En una palabra: quedan la fe, la esperanza, el amor: estas tres. La más grande es el amor.* _


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2015)

es morenito y extremeño, pero anglicano, el jefe supremo de su secta es la reina de Inglaterra y su patria la rasa blanca... 

vaya tropa, como digo, el único que vale para algo es DaGrappla.



Verto dijo:


> Que odiar no es lo propio de un cristiano. Ni siquiera Dios odia a Satanás. Al contrario, el corazón odioso pertenece a Satanás ¿Recuerda a san Pablo cuando se dirige a los Corintios?


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Vaya cacao...


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Que odiar no es lo propio de un cristiano. Ni siquiera Dios odia a Satanás. Al contrario, el corazón odioso pertenece a Satanás ¿Recuerda a san Pablo cuando se dirige a los Corintios?
> 
> _Hermanos:
> 
> ...




Dios no odia a Satanás porque es omnisciente y omnipotente, pero los humanos no lo somos y por tanto nos es lícito odiar al Maligno. Se puede amar y odiar al mismo tiempo. San Pablo no dice en ningún momento que no se pueda odiar a Satanás. El que no lo hace es un tibio y Dios escupirá a los tibios como los papistas del Reino de los Cielos.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2015)

Efectivamente, un tipo de escasa personalidad y sin criterios propios.

Y, por tanto, el tipo se hace de la secta que lidera la monarquía británica...






Renato dijo:


> Sería católico si los católicos españoles fueseis como los de Alemania, pero dais bastante asco. Estáis más cerca de Bergaboglio que de Ratzinger. No al paupercatolicismo antieuropeo y tercermundista.


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Efectivamente, un tipo de escasa personalidad y sin criterios propios.
> 
> Y, por tanto, el tipo se hace de la secta que lidera la monarquía británica...



Escasa personalidad es la de los que creen en un papa al que consideran infalible y que lo que antes era negro para ellos el día de mañana puede ser blanco si el papa así lo decide.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2015)

Dónde vas a parar, adepto de la secta de la reina de Inglaterra.

Hay que ser simple... :rolleye:





Renato dijo:


> Escasa personalidad es la de los que creen en un papa al que consideran infalible y que lo que antes era negro para ellos el día de mañana puede ser blanco si el papa así lo decide.


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Dónde vas a parar, adepto de la secta de la reina de Inglaterra.
> 
> Hay que ser simple... :rolleye:



Era broma, no soy anglicano, en realidad soy calvinista.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> *Sería católico si los católicos españoles fueseis como los de Alemania, pero dais bastante asco. Estáis más cerca de Bergaboglio que de Ratzinger*. No al paupercatolicismo antieuropeo y tercermundista.



Hombre, no todos los Papas son como Francisco. Cada uno tiene su carisma. Personalmente Benedicto XVI siempre me ha parecido un Papa erudito y una persona con una altura de miras sobre el mundo y un conocimiento de Cristo y su Evangelio de lo más excelente que ha dado nuestro tiempo. 

Como muestra un botón, que me alegro compartir con Ud, dada su afirmación:

_Otro aspecto digno de atención, hablando del desarrollo humano integral, es el fenómeno de las migraciones. Es un fenómeno que impresiona por sus grandes dimensiones, por los problemas sociales, económicos, políticos, culturales y religiosos que suscita, y por los dramáticos desafíos que plantea a las comunidades nacionales y a la comunidad internacional. Podemos decir que estamos ante un fenómeno social que marca época, que requiere una fuerte y clarividente política de cooperación internacional para afrontarlo debidamente. Esta política hay que desarrollarla partiendo de una estrecha colaboración entre los países de procedencia y de destino de los emigrantes; ha de ir acompañada de adecuadas normativas internacionales capaces de armonizar los diversos ordenamientos legislativos, con vistas a salvaguardar las exigencias y los derechos de las personas y de las familias emigrantes, así como las de las sociedades de destino. Ningún país por sí solo puede ser capaz de hacer frente a los problemas migratorios actuales. Todos podemos ver el sufrimiento, el disgusto y las aspiraciones que conllevan los flujos migratorios. Como es sabido, es un fenómeno complejo de gestionar; sin embargo, está comprobado que los trabajadores extranjeros, no obstante las dificultades inherentes a su integración, contribuyen de manera significativa con su trabajo al desarrollo económico del país que los acoge, así como a su país de origen a través de las remesas de dinero. Obviamente, estos trabajadores no pueden ser considerados como una mercancía o una mera fuerza laboral. Por tanto no deben ser tratados como cualquier otro factor de producción. Todo emigrante es una persona humana que, en cuanto tal, posee derechos fundamentales inalienables que han de ser respetados por todos y en cualquier situación.

(...)

Ante el imparable aumento de la interdependencia mundial, y también en presencia de una recesión de alcance global, se siente mucho la urgencia de la reforma tanto de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas como de la arquitectura económica y financiera internacional, para que se dé una concreción real al concepto de familia de naciones. Y se siente la urgencia de encontrar formas innovadoras para poner en práctica el principio de la responsabilidad de proteger y dar también una voz eficaz en las decisiones comunes a las naciones más pobres. Esto aparece necesario precisamente con vistas a un ordenamiento político, jurídico y económico que incremente y oriente la colaboración internacional hacia el desarrollo solidario de todos los pueblos. Para gobernar la economía mundial, para sanear las economías afectadas por la crisis, para prevenir su empeoramiento y mayores desequilibrios consiguientes, para lograr un oportuno desarme integral, la seguridad alimenticia y la paz, para garantizar la salvaguardia del ambiente y regular los flujos migratorios, urge la presencia de una verdadera Autoridad política mundial, como fue ya esbozada por mi Predecesor, el Beato Juan XXIII. Esta Autoridad deberá estar regulada por el derecho, atenerse de manera concreta a los principios de subsidiaridad y de solidaridad, estar ordenada a la realización del bien común, comprometerse en la realización de un auténtico desarrollo humano integral inspirado en los valores de la caridad en la verdad. Dicha Autoridad, además, deberá estar reconocida por todos, gozar de poder efectivo para garantizar a cada uno la seguridad, el cumplimiento de la justicia y el respeto de los derechos. Obviamente, debe tener la facultad de hacer respetar sus propias decisiones a las diversas partes, así como las medidas de coordinación adoptadas en los diferentes foros internacionales. En efecto, cuando esto falta, el derecho internacional, no obstante los grandes progresos alcanzados en los diversos campos, correría el riesgo de estar condicionado por los equilibrios de poder entre los más fuertes. El desarrollo integral de los pueblos y la colaboración internacional exigen el establecimiento de un grado superior de ordenamiento internacional de tipo subsidiario para el gobierno de la globalización, que se lleve a cabo finalmente un orden social conforme al orden moral, así como esa relación entre esfera moral y social, entre política y mundo económico y civil, ya previsto en el Estatuto de las Naciones Unidas.
_

De la encíclica Caritas in veritate, nº 62 y 67


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2015)

... sí, de tanto pensar te has quedao calvino.







escasa personalidad, como decía.

PD: no disimules, todos nos habíamos dado que tu anglofilia debía tener razones irracionales.



Renato dijo:


> Era broma, no soy anglicano, en realidad soy calvinista.


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

Viva Jean Cauvin, abajo Satanás y el Papa de Roma que es su siervo. En el Vaticano violan y sacrifican a niños en honor a Satanás-Baal.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Dios no odia a Satanás porque es omnisciente y omnipotente, pero los humanos no lo somos y por tanto nos es lícito odiar al Maligno. Se puede amar y odiar al mismo tiempo. San Pablo no dice en ningún momento que no se pueda odiar a Satanás. El que no lo hace es un tibio y Dios escupirá a los tibios como los papistas del Reino de los Cielos.



El hombre bueno del buen tesoro de su corazón saca lo bueno, y el malo de su mal saca lo malo: porque de la abundancia del corazón habla su boca. (Lucas 6,45)


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> El hombre bueno del buen tesoro de su corazón saca lo bueno, y el malo de su mal saca lo malo: porque de la abundancia del corazón habla su boca. (Lucas 6,45)



A ver, que no te enteras: odiar a Satanás es bueno. Estáis tan podridos de buenismo vaticanosegundista que si se os apareciera Satanás dialogaríais con él un acuerdo de paz igual que ZP con ETA.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> A ver, que no te enteras: odiar a Satanás es bueno. Estáis tan podridos de buenismo vaticanosegundista que si se os apareciera Satanás dialogaríais con él un acuerdo de paz igual que ZP con ETA.



A ver si ahora resulta que santo Tomás de Aquino también es "vaticanosegundista":

"El odio se opone al amor, como ya hemos expuesto. Luego tanta razón de mal tiene el odio cuanto de bien tiene el amor. Pues bien, al prójimo se le debe amor por lo que ha recibido de Dios, o sea, por la naturaleza y por la gracia, y no por lo que tiene de sí mismo o del diablo, o sea, por el pecado y la falta de justicia. Por eso *es lícito odiar en el hermano el pecado y lo que conlleva de carencia de justicia divina; no se puede, empero, odiar en él, sin incurrir en pecado, ni la naturaleza misma ni la gracia*. Pero el hecho mismo de odiar en el hermano la culpa y la deficiencia de bien corresponde también al amor del mismo, ya que igual motivo hay para amar el bien y odiar el mal de una persona."


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> A ver si ahora resulta que santo Tomás de Aquino también es "vaticanosegundista":
> 
> "El odio se opone al amor, como ya hemos expuesto. Luego tanta razón de mal tiene el odio cuanto de bien tiene el amor. Pues bien, al prójimo se le debe amor por lo que ha recibido de Dios, o sea, por la naturaleza y por la gracia, y no por lo que tiene de sí mismo o del diablo, o sea, por el pecado y la falta de justicia. Por eso *es lícito odiar en el hermano el pecado y lo que conlleva de carencia de justicia divina; no se puede, empero, odiar en él, sin incurrir en pecado, ni la naturaleza misma ni la gracia*. Pero el hecho mismo de odiar en el hermano la culpa y la deficiencia de bien corresponde también al amor del mismo, ya que igual motivo hay para amar el bien y odiar el mal de una persona."



Qué torpe eres. Me estás dando la razón, Santo Tomás ve lícito odiar el pecado, ergo Satanás.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Qué torpe eres. Me estás dando la razón, Santo Tomás ve lícito odiar el pecado, ergo Satanás.



Meeec, incorrecto. Satanás no es el pecado sino su desobediencia y rebelión contra Dios, su Creador. Si admitiéramos que Satanás es el pecado, estaríamos admitiendo de facto que Dios es el creador del pecado y eso sería contradictorio con la creencia de que la Creación es oba del amor de Dios. Por eso decimos que odiamos el pecado, toda desobediencia y rebelión contra Dios y su obra, y no el pecador, porque si bien el pecado es consecuencia del mal uso de la gracia, el sujeto caído es en origen creación perfecta de Dios.

Amarás a Dios sobre todas las cosas y a tu projimo como a ti mismo. 

¿De dónde se deduce en base al mandamiento cristiano qu haya que odiar al Papa?


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Meeec, incorrecto. Satanás no es el pecado sino su desobediencia y rebelión contra Dios, su Creador. Si admitiéramos que Satanás es el pecado, estaríamos admitiendo de facto que Dios es el creador del pecado y eso sería contradictorio con la creencia de que la Creación es oba del amor de Dios. Por eso decimos que odiamos el pecado, toda desobediencia y rebelión contra Dios y su obra, y no el pecador, porque si bien el pecado es consecuencia del mal uso de la gracia, el sujeto caído es en origen creación perfecta de Dios.
> 
> Amarás a Dios sobre todas las cosas y a tu projimo como a ti mismo.
> 
> ¿De dónde se deduce en base al mandamiento cristiano qu haya que odiar al Papa?



Lo que tú digas, pero Santo Tomás en cualquier caso no me contradice, sino que dice que hay que odiar el pecado, no el pecador. No dice nada de que no se pueda odiar a Satanás. No sé tú, pero odiar el pecado y odiar a Satanás no me parecen cosas tan distintas.
Yo no odio al Papa, odio su servidumbre de Satanás y espero que encuentre algún día la senda de la virtud igual que los católicos que le siguen en el camino hacia el mal.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Lo que tú digas, pero Santo Tomás en cualquier caso no me contradice, sino que dice que hay que odiar el pecado, no el pecador. No dice nada de que no se pueda odiar a Satanás. No sé tú, pero odiar el pecado y odiar a Satanás no me parecen cosas tan distintas.
> Yo no odio al Papa, odio su servidumbre de Satanás y espero que encuentre algún día la senda de la virtud igual que los católicos que le siguen en el camino hacia el mal.



Satanás también es creación divina, no así su desobediencia y rebelión.

En todo caso ya estás afinando y comienzas a distinguir entre pecado y pecador, y eso es bueno porque algún día distinguirás entre la cruz del mundo y quién muere clavado boca abajo en la cruz. Me alegra haber servido de ayuda.

Un saludo


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Satanás también es creación divina, no así su desobediencia y rebelión.
> 
> En todo caso ya estás afinando y comienzas a distinguir entre pecado y pecador, y eso es bueno porque algún día distinguirás entre la cruz del mundo y quién muere clavado boca abajo en la cruz. Me alegra haber servido de ayuda.
> Un saludo



Satanás ES la desobediencia y la rebelión. Odiar a Satanás es odiar el pecado. Santo Tomás se refería a que había que odiar el pecado y no el pecador en el sentido de que odiando al pecador se le cierra la puerta a la enmienda ya que se le niega el perdón y la ayuda, sin embargo como comprenderás nadie espera la enmienda de Satanás.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Satanás ES la desobediencia y la rebelión. Odiar a Satanás es odiar el pecado. Santo Tomás se refería a que había que odiar el pecado y no el pecador en el sentido de que odiando al pecador se le cierra la puerta a la enmienda ya que se le niega el perdón y la ayuda, sin embargo como comprenderás nadie espera la enmienda de Satanás.



Satanás es un ángel perfecto creación de Dios, no lo infravalores. Su obra en cambio, por envidia y soberbia entendemos, es la desobediencia y la rebelión contra Dios, es decir, el pecado.

[mode tocahuevos masonic: on] El arquitecto no es el edificio. [mode tocahuevos masonic: off]


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Sep 2015)

Pertinax dijo:


> Falacia Ad Nauseam combinada con Falacia del Hombre de Paja y Falacia de la Pista Falta, tergiversaciones baratas junto con un Ad Hominems Vamos, lo que es su forma habitual de "argumentar" ante la imposiblidad que tiene de rebatir válida y sólidamente los argumento dados anteriormente.



¡Falacias dice, cuando tras tachar a un gobierno elegido por mayoría de votantes, de maricomplejin, lo de argumentar que sólo gobiernos mariconplejines son elegidos por ciudadanos idem es el paso, lógico por otro lado, que no se atreve a dar! ¿Verdad? ¿O me va a decir que un gobierno de pogres es fruto de la masa de votantes fachillas que apostaron por él? :rolleye:



Pertinax dijo:


> Es lo que tiene las invasiones, que sino se paran, continúan hacia su objetivo. Tampoco se ve en el vídeo a los húngaros utilizando fuego real como hacen los judíos parando las intifadas palestinas y demás moracos de su zona.



¿Los húngaros tratan de evitar una "invasión" que pasa de quedarse en Hungría y que lo único que busca es llegar a Alemania? Si al menos tuvieran como argumento que están intentando evitar que los refugiados se queden en Hungría.... ¡Pero nó! Ahí tiene la diferencia de trato en Austria, con ciudadanos recibiendo a los que, tras pasar Hungría, país evidentemente que nunca tuvieron la intención de "invadir", y que acompañaban a los sirios hacia su destino final, Alemania, sin necesidad de que tengan que actuar como judíos reprimiendo los alzamientos en contra de quienes se niegan a abandonar los Territorios Ocupados con el fuego real que pirados como usted, no dudarían en usar si contarais para ello con el voto de esos pueblos que tanto asegurais defender pero que, en la práctica, y afortunadamente, nunca os darán la oportunidad de llegar a dirigir sus destinos. ienso:



Pertinax dijo:


> Nuevas falacias que no se sostienen que utiliza reiteradamente como de costumbre ante su falta constante de argumentos válidos y sólidos.
> 
> Explicación para niños pequeños:
> 
> ...



¿Explicación para niños pequeños? Pues mire, si ahora tenemos un gobierno que está buscando liquidar a su población, esa población tiene la oportunidad de, en las próximas elecciones, votar por otro gobierno que no busque su liquidación, así de fácil ¿No le parece? ¿O va a salirnos ahora con que el pueblo lleno de pogres, capitalistas y gente vendida a la Iglesia que promueve "la invasión" será incapaz de dar ese paso, porque es un pueblo mariconplejin? Espero su respuesta y explicación "para niños pequeños" respecto a este punto:* ¿Votarán los ejpañoles a favor de un gobierno con tesis catastrofistas, similares a las suyas, para evitar ser sustituidos racialmente, o se decantarán por votar a partidos ajenos a esas tesis?* :



Pertinax dijo:


> Nuevas falacias de Hombre de paja, de la Pista Falsa y Ad Hominem combinada con tergiversaciones propias de un borracho sin sentido alcoholizado y desnutrido en una favela del tercer mundo que se escabulle de la lógica cual rata en alcantarilla ante la falta de argumentos coherentes en un debate.



¿Pasa a tacharme de alcohólico y hasta desnutrido, sólo porque es incapaz de atreverse a dar el paso de ir a proteger la frontera croatohúngara, como nos aseguraba antes, estaría dispuesto a hacer, hasta que cayó en la cuenta de que no estaría actuando legalmente, sino enfrentándose a las Leyes de gobiernos mariconplejines? ¿Puede acaso, un ciudadano la mar de machote como usted, tener temor a un gobierno mariconplejin, y más si está seguro que serían no miles, sino millones de ciudadanos los que se levantarían, frente a esos leyes, para usted injustas, para a su vez, sumarse a su campaña de "defensa frente a la invasión"? :rolleye:



Pertinax dijo:


> Nuevas falacias de Hombre de paja de la Pista Falsa y Ad Hominem combinada con tergiversaciones sin sentido propias de un borracho alcoholizado y desnutrido en una favela del tercer mundo que se escabulle de la lógica cual rata en alcantarilla ante la falta de argumentos coherentes en un debate.



Borracho alcoholizado y desnutrido.... la misma respuesta, pasando una vez más, de cumplir su promesa, como el tal *Vlad_Empalagoso*, otro que, estoy seguro, seguirá en casita, sin haber cumplido su promesa de marchar con grupos paramilitares para reducir a los separatistas en Cataluña. :rolleye:



Pertinax dijo:


> Falacia del Hombre de Paja y de la Pista Falsa junto con Ad Nauseam rebatido con anterioridad.



¿Considera entonces el actual Código Penal, que sanciona a gente como usted, de un código de una nación civilizada o más bien como obra de jueces y Ministerios en manos de mariconplejines y rojeras? No me responda con el que empieza a ser un manido "falacias de hombre de paja". 



Pertinax dijo:


> Llevan pagando las consecuencias de ser gilipollas los "Héroes de las Malvinas" desde que nacieron.



Hombre, en eso estamos de acuerdo. Un país que permite que una junta de militares y con un borrachín a la cabeza, como el tal Galtieri, que luego vota a un gobierno Neoliberal que les hace creer son "Potensha Mundial", viendo a los demás por encima del hombro, llegando al extremo de tener a su presidente, sin llegar a poner los pies encima de la mesa eso sí, frente al de USA preguntandole muy ufano: "¿Decime, ¿Que podemos hacer la Argentina por ustedes?" tiene más que merecido pagar las consecuencias de ir como "los más listos, los más lindos y los más reinteligentes ¿vihte? del mundo mundial". La soberbia "de nación" aunada a su condición de "nuevos ricos" en cuanto se montaron en una Burbuja, esta de Convertibilidad, era de Justicia, debía salirles cara. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Otra tergiversación.
> Eso es sólo quedarse con una parte, las leyes cambian también,* lo que hoy es un riesgo que no merece la pena correr , con otras condiciones, fruto de los cambios, también legales, puede ser un riesgo personal que merezca ser superado*.



Vamos, que está esperando a que las leyes cambien, permitiendo que el riesgo de ir a demostrar, dando ejemplo, que hay gente como usted dispuesta a proteger nuejtras fronteras, sólo lo adoptará cuando las leyes cambien.... Supongo confía, dado que las elecciones están cerca, que habrá un cambio de gobierno que permita merced a los votos de los que, como usted, temen la invasión del mundo opulento, frente a la del Tercer Mundo, que permita cambiar esas leyes, dándole cobertura para ejercer de sheriff vigilando la frontera croatohúngara, antes de que se le pase el arroz y ya no esté para muchos trotes. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Nuevos Hombres de Paja sacados de la nada..



Lo de hablar de un Golpe de Estado es algo que usted sacó a colación, no unos hombres de paja sacados de la nada, le recuerdo. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Viviendo peor que los invasores vividores conozco a unos cuantos, los tercermundistas tienen acceso a paguitas, a alquileres a costa del deslome ajeno, a comida servida todos los días gracias a las ONGs que trincan de los impuestos, a ayudas sociales, a ayudas pro cada conejo parido, todo eso sin dar palo al agua, es decir, viviendo mejor que un huevo de españoles a los que *el sistema *no les da ni los buenos días.



¿Conoce a unos cuantos y, usted que nos exigía acogieramos en nuestra casa a millones de refugiados sirios, no ha sido capaz de acoger a esos ejpañoles que viven en peores condiciones que un cayuquero? Supongo que, además de haberlos acogido, ya los habrá aleccionado para que, en las próximas elecciones voten por partidos antiSistema que les den algo más que un buenos días, otorgándoles también una paguita, una RBU o _argo_.



Pertinax dijo:


> 1 Curiosa forma de huir, pasando por bastantes países para alcanzar el dorado paguitero de la UE antieuropea, muchos de ellos ni siquiera huyendo de la guerra Siria, otros ni siquiera huyendo de ninguna guerra, ya que son pakistaníes, somalíes, congoleños, iraniés, argelinos, sudaneses, tunecinos, egipcios, hindués, senegaleses, guineanos etc.
> 
> 2 *Derechos de Asilo que se pasan por los huevos en los ricos países petroleros del Golfo Pérsico*, en China, en Rusia y en otros tantos países que no están por la labor de abrir sus fronteras y dejarse multiculturalizar.



1. De curiosa nada. Huyen hacia países donde saben tendrán una oportunidad, como Alemania, evitando más bien quedarse en países como Libia, Grecia, o la misma Hungría, porque saben que puestos a huir más les vale hacerlo hacia países ricos. ¿O conoce usted el caso de algún emigrante español que, tras salir de Ejpaña, se decantara por países tan o más pobres que aquel del que salían por patas, caso de Portugal? 

2. Como bien señala, el Derecho de Asilo no es respetado en los ricos países del Golfo Pérsico, no por su condición de ricos, sino por su condición de Dictaduras. He ahí la diferencia entre países civilizados que firmaron la Carta de Derechos Humanos, incluido el derecho al Asilo, y Teocracias medievales o gobiernos de partido único. Supongo que usted sería feliz como ciudadano de esos ricos países, sabiendo que así no será multiculturizado ¿Verdad? 



Pertinax dijo:


> Sea feliz con su pin y gorra de la estupidez y *caridad universal*. Que lo disfrute.



Pues también espero que usted viva feliz, con su gorra de proArio y su mezquindad particular. ¡Que lo disfrute igualmente!



Pertinax dijo:


> Nuevas falacias de Hombre de paja y Ad Nauseams rebatidas hasta la saciedad combinado con tergiversaciones sin sentido propias de un borracho alcoholizado y desnutrido en una favela del tercer mundo que se escabulle de la lógica cual rata en alcantarilla ante la falta de argumentos coherentes en un debate.



¿Ah, no? ¿No estaría persiguiendo, si usted se sintiera respaldado, además de a los sirios, a los pogres, los mariconplejines, los malvaos Capitalistas y a los bolivarianos, además de a la Iglesia Católica, "por promover la invasión? :rolleye:



Pertinax dijo:


> Mentira que no se sostiene, Vestrynge no aparece entre los firmantes del Manifiesto: "Mover ficha: convertir la indignación en cambio político" que dio lugar *al nacimiento y fundación de PoTemos*, abajo están los firmantes.
> 
> 
> La lista de firmantes esta formada por Jaume Asens (abogado), Albano Dante-Fachin (editor de la revista Café amb Llet), Santiago Alba Rico (filósofo), Jorge Riechmann (poeta, activista ecologista ), Jaime Pastor ( Profesor CC. Políticas UNED), Cecilia Salazar-Alonso (activista de la Marea Verde-Madrid), Juan Carlos Monedero (profesor), Teresa Rodríguez (profesora de secundaria, delegada sindical y parte de Marea Verde Andalucía), Francisca Camacho (limpiadora de la Universidad de Cádiz y delegada sindical), Laura Mingorance (estudiante de la Universidad de Cádiz y parte de la Asociación Estudiantil Contra la Precariedad), Jesús Jaén (activista de la Marea Blanca-Madrid), Carmen San José (activista de la Marea Blanca-Madrid), Javier Cordón (activista de la Marea Blanca-Madrid), Sixto Casado (sindicalista ferroviario), Antón Gómez Reino-Varela (activista social), Elena Maeso (activista de la Oficina Precaria), Tristán Meyer (La Tuerka), Bibiana Medialdea (Profesora de economía de la UCM), Olga Abasolo (socióloga), Raimundo Viejo Viñas (Profesor de Ciencias Políticas de la UdG), Germán Cano (Profesor de Filosofía de la U. de Alcalá), Rita Maestre (estudiante) y Alejandro García (delegado sindical en McDonalds).



¿Pero no vió el icono :rolleye: que puse al final del párrafo: "Claro, fue Vestringe el que, tras fundar Podemos fue expulsado por los pijopogres de urbanización como el Coletas... :rolleye:", con un tono irónico, para que ahora me de la razón? 



Pertinax dijo:


> Nuevas falacias de Hombre de paja y Ad Nauseams rebatidas hasta la saciedad combinado con tergiversaciones sin sentido propias de un borracho alcoholizado y desnutrido en una favela del tercer mundo que se escabulle de la lógica cual rata en alcantarilla ante la falta de argumentos coherentes en un debate..



¿Otra vez acusándome de beodo y desnutrido, sólo para no aclaranos si, en el supuesto caso, no hoy sino mañaaaaana, de que marchara a la frontera croatohúngara, no haría una zancadilla a todos los refugiados, sino sólo a algunos? 



Pertinax dijo:


> Falacias de la Pista falsa también ya rebatidas que lanza ante su incapacidad de rebatir lo dicho anteriormente por mi en éste foro.
> 
> Le dejo de nuevo lo dicho por mi persona:
> 
> ...



Vuelta a lo mismo: La mayoría de los apilatochos que llegaron en la Dulce Época de Vino y Rosas del Ladrillo, estaban casi nada más atravesar Barajas, apilando tochos ganando el mismo salario que cualquier cani poligonero. De ahí porque Ejpaña se convirtió en un polo de atracción para los inmis porque, rápidamente, descubrían que aquí su condición de proletariado en sus países de origen, cambiaba en un pispas a la de "obreros clase media", maravillados viendo como percibían salarios, por una actividad que hasta un mono amaestrado podría practicar, mientras españoles que se habían molestado en estudiar y formarse no podían, ni en sueños, ganar lo que ganaban quienes pregonaban orgullosos: "¡Estudiar no sirve pa ná!". 
Al margen, que nos recuerde que fue Mister X, quien firmó la incorporación a la UE, para usted una Rendición, no está demás, recordando que Mister X se permitió firmar la misma, contando para ello con el amplio beneplácito del Pueblo, que aplaudía hasta con las orejas su incorporación, mientras usted seguramente advertía a todos, que era una Rendición. ¡Lástima que ese pueblo de pogres se decantaran por votar a Mister X, en lugar de escucharle a usted! ¡¿Menudo pueblo, eh?! :rolleye:



Pertinax dijo:


> Explicación para niños pequeños:
> 
> Que el Flight White exista y se practique, y así es y así se hace, no significa que:
> 1 Se vayan todos a la Moraleja y al Barrio Salamanca, simplemente abandonan las zonas, barrios y lugares más tercermundizados para irse a otro zona que no esté plagada de tercermundistas en cada metro cuadrado.
> ...



1. Que no todos se vayan a La Moraleja pero la inmensa mayoría opte más bien por barrios de mayor nivel económico y social, huyendo de los barrios donde campa el lumpenproletariado, demuestra que no todos son tan pobres, a pesar de haberse quedado sin oportunidades y fuentes de trabajo en la vida, por culpa de los inmis, cuando pueden huir a barrios de más alto _stand_, aunque no sean el Barrio de Salamanca necesariamente.

2. Que puedan además tener la posibilidad de llevarlos a colegios de mayor stand, sin que sean necesariamente el British Council School demuestra, tan bien, que hay gente que tiene la posibilidad de pagarles a sus hijos una educación por encima de aquella que se brinda en barrios de la Clase Baja. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Nuevos hombres de paja combinado con una nueva falacia de Pista Falsa y un Ad Hominem, vamos, lo que viene siendo su forma de NO ARGUMENTAR. y lanzar basura prefabricada por usted sin ningún tipo de lógica.
> 
> Le hice la siguiente pregunta:
> *¿No será un inmigroide subvencionado enchufado al estado del todo gratis a costa del deslome ajeno, verdad?*
> ...



¿En serio cree que alguien de Clase Media puede ver amenazado su puesto de trabajo por un cayuquero? ¿Cree, en serio, que servidor es un inmi, además tan borrachuzo y desnutrido que, puede molestarse en replicarle, a pesar de estar bajo el efecto del alcohol y hasta canutos subvencionados, subsidiados diríamos mejor, por la Iglesia y los pogres?  ¿No será más bien que usted no es un Guerrero de Antifaz de la Clase Media, sino más bien el clásico obrero de dereshas, al que un cayuquero o un otavalo analfabeto sustituyeron en su puesto de trabajo, y de ahí su mayor temor a los sirios, porque ya se huele que estos puede que tengan incluso mayor nivel formativo que aquellos que ahora ocupan su anterior fuente de trabajo?



Pertinax dijo:


> Respuesta para niños pequeños de 4 años: El número creciente y masivo de nacionalizados(España lídera el número de nacionalizaciones actualmente en la UE) hace que baje el número de inmigroides al dejar de contar estos como tales, al ser las nuevas llegadas de invasores a España ilegales y no aparecer
> en ninguna lista mientras se siguen nacionalizando más invasores, *hace que parezca que ha bajado el número de inmigrantes en el papel*.
> Incluso ya hay Mass Media vendiendo la "buena noticia" de las llegadas imparables de inmigroides":
> 
> La economía española vuelve a atraer a la inmigración | Sociedad | EL MUNDO



Vuelvo a preguntarle. Si admitieramos que la práctica totalidad de inmis que ingresaron en la última década, pongamos diez millones, ya se han nacionalizado y siguen entrando inmigrantes con el mismo flujo de antes ¿Como es que no se ha pasado, además de mantenerse la cifra de 10 millones de inmis aún no nacionalizados, de tener alrededor de 45 millones de habitantes en el 2005, en total, a los actuales, y sin llegar, 46,5 millones, cuando deberiamos ya andar, en base a sus estimaciones de ingreso de inmigrantes, superando sin problemas los 55 millones, como mínimo? 



Pertinax dijo:


> Nuevas falacias propias de un loco delirante y esquizofrenico que no tienen nada que ver con lo dicho por mi en en el mensaje anterior:
> "Si se cree a la EPA sobre paro del gobierno de la marioneta de Mariano está usted peor de lo que su capacidad de razonamiento indica, que ya es decir".



Claro, está poniendo a la EPA de Marihuano, a la altura de las estadísticas del INDEC (para los que nunca hayan viajado más allá de su pueblo, el organismo oficial de estadísticas de Bolulandia), asumiendo implícitamente, que cuando digo que este país es la Bolulandia del Cono Sur Europeo, no voy muy desencaminado. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Respuesta para niños pequeños: "*Que Hungría y Eslovaquia estén de acuerdo en recibir fondos de la UE no significa que deban dejar de tercermundizarse e invadir porque los peces gordos de la UE así lo han decidido*, si esos peces gordos tienen cojones de eliminarles los fondos, que todavía no ha sucedido, o lo que es peor, expulsan a Hungría y Eslovaquia por estar en contra de la tercermundización(y los que les seguirán), estarían firmando el acta de defunción de la UE que les permite vivir a cuerpo de Rey como burrocrátas tocándose la pituitaria.



Claro, cualquiera, hasta un niño pequeño o un Nini ya talludito, está encantado recibiendo y recibiendo, siempre que no le exijan nada a cambio, porque en ese caso pasará a tachar de "peces gordos que intentan que cumpla sus normas" a aquel que les ha estado inyectando pasta. ¡Así cualquiera, reitero! Por otro lado, pensar que por retirar la UE fondos a Hungría y a Eslovaquia, se va a firmar el acta de defunción de la UE, es tanto como pensar que si el padre de un Casapapi va a retirarle a este la paguita y hasta el desayuno que le lleva mamaita todos los días a la cama, va a firmarse el acta de defunción del padre. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Nueva falacia que parte de una premisa falsa y tergiversada por el personaje que la ha lanzado(es su forma habitual de argumentar) y que conduce a un argumento incorrecto, inválido y distorsionado.



¿No? ¿No empezaba el titular de este hilo acusando a la Iglesia de promover "la invasión" de los sirios, sumando usted además, en sus acusaciones a la Comisión Europea, a los pogres, a los capitalistas y a los bolivarianos? Ya, ya. 



Pertinax dijo:


> Nuevas falacias de Hombre de paja de la Pista Falsa y Ad Hominem combinada con tergiversaciones sin sentido propias de un borracho alcoholizado y desnutrido en una favela del tercer mundo que se escabulle de la lógica cual rata en alcantarilla ante la falta de argumentos coherentes en un debate.
> 
> Tome, súmelos a su innumerable colección
> 
> ...



¿Tergiversaciones sin sentido respecto a sus sueños de sobrio y sobrealimentado en un barrio de...¿clase media? levantando muros más altos y deteniendo a todo aquel con aspecto de extranjero dentro de la Fortaleza que le gustaría fuera la UE, en lugar de una UE llena de gobernantes mariconplejines elegidos por votantes idem? Ya, ya. 

P.D. Se le agradece el gesto tan tierno, tal parece también tiene su corazoncito, a pesar de la fría coraza de Guerrero del Antifaz en la que se enfunda, incluyendo los muñequitos, cuando podía haber incluido una bandera con el pajarraco o una cruz gamada, como las de los avatares de algunos de nuejtros foristas proArios.


----------



## Marin V (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Hablamos de la Iglesia católica. Si la acusa también de ser universalista (vaya acusación) entonces no puede ser multiculturalista. Defínase.



Como usted diga:


----------



## beke (29 Sep 2015)

¿Por què no decìs que os oponeìs a la inmigraciòn no europea por el simple hecho de que los consideraìs una raza inferior? Si fueran rubitos ojiazulados de metro noventa estarìais aplaudiendo como putas


----------



## dick jones (29 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Me pregunto por qué :rolleye: Pues porque eran la USAID de la época, nos ha jodido.
> 
> 
> :XX::XX::XX: Ya. Eso es lo que le dice el Vaticano al gobierno chino.



Todos tus iconitos no te quitan el repaso que te he dao :::::::::: mira yo tambien se 

Tienes alguna afoto que pruebe eso que dices del vaticano y el gobierno chino？


----------



## MariaL. (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Hombre, no todos los Papas son como Francisco. Cada uno tiene su carisma. Personalmente Benedicto XVI siempre me ha parecido un Papa erudito y una persona con una altura de miras sobre el mundo y un conocimiento de Cristo y su Evangelio de lo más excelente que ha dado nuestro tiempo.
> 
> Como muestra un botón, que me alegro compartir con Ud, dada su afirmación:
> 
> ...



O sea que este estaba a favor de la globalización, no?
Y yo que pensaba que los papas estaban en contra de la globalización?

Fui a dos entierros, en uno el cura, consolaba a la familia diciendo que su madre estaba ya con Dios, y todo eso. Un mundo feliz.

Después a otro, donde esta madre, esperaba el juicio final y la resurrección de los muertos, había que rezar mucho por ella y por todos.....

Así no hay institución que no perdura, tiene una pata espiritual y material en todos los sitios y si mis principios no te gustan.... tengo otros.


----------



## BGA (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Satanás también es creación divina, no así su desobediencia y rebelión.
> 
> En todo caso ya estás afinando y comienzas a distinguir entre pecado y pecador, y eso es bueno porque algún día distinguirás entre la cruz del mundo y quién muere clavado boca abajo en la cruz. Me alegra haber servido de ayuda.
> 
> Un saludo



Verto, ha estado usted sublime. 

No se puede decir más con menos palabras. Detrás de la verdad siempre hay otra y otra sin solución de continuidad hasta llegar a la Verdad. Esta cadena en algún momento se rompió en el pensamiento luterano hasta llegar a admitir como Verdad final lo que solo era un eslabón intermedio. Me imagino a Dios y por tanto a la Verdad como el centro de una rueda cuyos radios simbolizarían todos los aspectos de la realidad que somos capaces de abordar. A mayor distancia de ese centro, las verdades particulares que constituyen el todo (la rueda) no parecen compartir nada hasta que suficientemente cerca de dicho centro se empiece a percibir una coherencia interna entres ellas. Por la propia y limitada capacidad humana no hallaremos ese punto de convergencia sino de manera intuitiva o como premio a una vida "recta".

Se comprende la inquina de quienes quisieran un panorama más borroso e incluso la de quienes creyendo saber lo necesario se apartan de la disciplina para sentirse dioses entre los hombres...


----------



## Tomibollo (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Todavía tienes que comer muchas espinacas más para ofendernos, bollito lindo...




No hace falta. Os estáis diluyendo cual meada en el Ganges. Vuestros deficitarios templos están vacíos, sólo hay media docena de viejas tosiendo. Y pretendéis revitalizaros acogiendo lumpen, como habéis hecho siempre. Pero esos "nuevos católicos" no quieren hacerse católicos, sino pentecostales, filadélficos, del vidente africano que lo arregla todo (menos su país), de la santería y de cualquier cosa que al fin y al cabo, siendo igual de oscurantista, se hace más divertida. 




Bernaldo dijo:


> Por qué habría de hacerla grande si:
> 
> 1- *No es su razón de ser*.
> 2- Su origen procede del desmantelamiento de la Monarquía Católica que SÍ HIZO GRANDE AL VIRREINATO DEL QUE SE DESMEMBRÓ.



Anda, ¿y por qué cojones según tú no es la razón de ser de Honduras? ¿Porque tú lo dices o porque te lo ha revelado una efigie de la Virgen aparecida en un tampón usado? Coméntanos, hombre. ¿No será que eres racista y que piensas que los hondureños no dan para más? Venga, expláyate.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Arévaco con futuroooo? Los arévacos se terminaron precisamente por no haber dado para más, mucho antrs de la conquista de América, en la que nunca participaron ni jamás podrían haber participado.
> 
> A todas esas tribus se las pasaron por la piedra por carecer de elementos coaligantes.



Son los descendientes de esas tribus iberas, con un barniz romanizante (en el que está incluido el catolicismo), los que lograron esa gesta enorme. Lo lograron con pelotas, con sangre, con valor y con cabeza. No necesitaban un enjambre de curas y de monjas para llenarles la mente de patrañas repugnantes. Y que una panda de estrogenizados tocando la guitarra en catequesis pretenda arrogarse esa gesta es que manda truco, neno.



MariaL. dijo:


> Fui a dos entierros, en uno el cura, consolaba a la familia diciendo que su madre estaba ya con Dios, y todo eso. Un mundo feliz.
> 
> Después a otro, donde esta madre, esperaba el juicio final y la resurrección de los muertos, había que rezar mucho por ella y por todos.....



Sí, la religión es un analgésico para el dolor de vivir, como las drogas, pero al menos éstas no son cínicas.


----------



## dick jones (29 Sep 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> No hace falta. Os estáis diluyendo cual meada en el Ganges. Vuestros deficitarios templos están vacíos, sólo hay media docena de viejas tosiendo. Y pretendéis revitalizaros acogiendo lumpen, como habéis hecho siempre. Pero esos "nuevos católicos" no quieren hacerse católicos, sino pentecostales, filadélficos, del vidente africano que lo arregla todo (menos su país), de la santería y de cualquier cosa que al fin y al cabo, siendo igual de oscurantista, se hace más divertida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que curiosa coincidencia que es dejar de creer en esos ritos repugnantes y que las pelotas se retraigan en el abdomen, el valor se presuponga, que nunca se demuestre y la sangre se vuelva horchata.

Mi conclusion es: no dais para tanto, cojones, si hombres mejores que vosotros hicieron lo que hicieron creyendo en lo que creian (la santa iglesia catolica apostolica y romana), por muy listo que te creas, enmendandoles la plana solo haces el ridiculo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Sep 2015)

A ver cuando leemos "Cura apuñalao en centro refugiaos" o "Cura violao por refugiero refugioso"

Bergo dirá que es un "caso aislado" y que la cuestión es mandar a otro cura :XX:

Danish police officer stabbed at asylum centre - The Local


----------



## BGA (29 Sep 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Que curiosa coincidencia que es dejar de creer en esos ritos repugnantes y que las pelotas se retraigan en el abdomen, el valor se presuponga, que nunca se demuestre y la sangre se vuelva horchata.
> 
> Mi conclusion es: no dais para tanto, cojones, si hombres mejores que vosotros hicieron lo que hicieron creyendo en lo que creian (la santa iglesia catolica apostolica y romana), por muy listo que te creas, enmendandoles la plana solo haces el ridiculo.



Existen el "conceto" y los conceptos contextuales.... Pero no vamos a jugar con los "jeroglíficos".

ManquiÃ±a: El "conceto" es el "conceto". - YouTube


----------



## Tomibollo (29 Sep 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> si hombres mejores que vosotros hicieron lo que hicieron creyendo en lo que creian (la santa iglesia catolica apostolica y romana), por muy listo que te creas, enmendandoles la plana solo haces el ridiculo.



Ospa de lo que se entera uno. Resulta que Pizarro conquistó el Perú renunciando a las riquezas, poniendo la otra mejilla, lavando y besando pies de incas, y recibiendo un chorrito de agüilla en algún regato mientras una palomita baja y se oye por megáfono "éste es mi conquistador bienamado".

Si por los Clarets de ese cerrado y acartonado mundo vuestro fuera, que tiene que pasar el cepillo y engatusar a los gobiernos para financiarse, habríais convertido a los fieros europeos de otrora en tinkywinkys de regional. Pero aún queda un reservorio de bravura en nosotros, también en España.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Sep 2015)

Sorprendente convergencia de nuestra clase política con la clase eclesiástica

Acuerdo unánime en el Congreso para acelerar los procesos de asilo en España


----------



## dick jones (29 Sep 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> Ospa de lo que se entera uno. Resulta que Pizarro conquistó el Perú renunciando a las riquezas, poniendo la otra mejilla, lavando y besando pies de incas, y recibiendo un chorrito de agüilla en algún regato mientras una palomita baja y se oye por megáfono "éste es mi conquistador bienamado".
> 
> Si por los Clarets de ese cerrado y acartonado mundo vuestro fuera, que tiene que pasar el cepillo y engatusar a los gobiernos para financiarse, habríais convertido a los fieros europeos de otrora en tinkywinkys de regional. Pero aún queda un reservorio de bravura en nosotros, también en España.



Quod erat demostrandum.


----------



## Tomibollo (29 Sep 2015)




----------



## superprogre (29 Sep 2015)

Es pura envidia, Este Pais se forjo con los capiliitas, se reconquisto con los capillitas y se convirtio en el puto amo de America y los dos grandes oceanos con los capillitas.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 14:29 ----------




Tomibollo dijo:


>



Que diver, eh?Eso te costaria el gaznate si lo soltases delante de los tercios, o no hace tanto, antes de que palmase el Caudillo y poco despues, incluso si se lo sueltas a la cara a alguien que catolico o respetuoso con nuestra historia y que no sea una abuelita de Caritas te podria costar un buen mamporro.Es lo que pasa cuando se hace burla que puedes ir al hospital si te descuidas.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Marin V dijo:


> Como usted diga:



A ver si entendemos los conceptos. La Iglesia es católica, es decir, universal, y por tanto posee espíritu universalista. Esto quiere decir que creemos en la existencia de una verdad universal objetiva, eterna y determinante para cualquier individuo, cultura, tiempo y sociedad. Denunciar eso es como denunciar que el agua está mojada.

En cambio el multiculturalismo es un concepto civil, político si así se prefiere, que surge en las sociedades principalmente de los países anglo ocidentales y se extiende al resto de países al amparo de la globalización, y designa la coexistencia de múltiples culturas en un mismo terrotorio. Dado esto, la Iglesia paticipa de la multiculturalidad en la medida que lo hacen los países donde tiene presencia. 

Es decir, si llueve todos nos mojamos pero la lluvia no cae porque la Iglesia la haga caer.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Sep 2015)

superprogre dijo:


> Es pura envidia, Este Pais se forjo con los capiliitas, se reconquisto con los capillitas y se convirtio en el puto amo de America y los dos grandes oceanos con los capillitas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 14:29 ----------
> 
> ...



Es una de las ideas del hilo, mías al menos. Antes era antes y ahorita es ahora.

¿Qué crees que pasaría si el Papa dijera que hay que meter en Europa a invasores musulmanes delante de esa gente? No me vengas con cuentos de que son refugiados, que te veo venir


----------



## BGA (29 Sep 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> Ospa de lo que se entera uno. Resulta que Pizarro conquistó el Perú renunciando a las riquezas, poniendo la otra mejilla, lavando y besando pies de incas, y recibiendo un chorrito de agüilla en algún regato mientras una palomita baja y se oye por megáfono "éste es mi conquistador bienamado".
> 
> Si por los Clarets de ese cerrado y acartonado mundo vuestro fuera, que tiene que pasar el cepillo y engatusar a los gobiernos para financiarse, habríais convertido a los fieros europeos de otrora en tinkywinkys de regional. Pero aún queda un reservorio de bravura en nosotros, también en España.



Su empeño en demostrar que el sentido religioso de la vida y el desempeño del deber para con la patria son antagónicos, le delata o como un cínico que no cree en lo que dice o cosas peores...

Acuérdese de los Carlistas, esos entrañables meapilas, en la guerra civil.

Aquí recibiendo una sobredosis de amor a la causa del enemigo:







Aquí paseando sus dos mejillas:







y aquí, corriendo delante del enemigo para no hacerles daño:








Mas hermanos "meapilas", esta vez en Méjico:









> Los "Cristeros" encarnaron la reacción contra-revolucionaria del pueblo mexicano contra las rigurosas leyes anti-cristianas de la Constitución de 1917 aplicadas por Calles. Buscaban secularizar el país, eliminando toda influencia de la Iglesia Católica en la vida pública y social. Bajo la sombra de dicha Constitución, se elaboraron leyes que limitaban severamente la actividad del clero, expulsaban a los sacerdotes extranjeros, cerraban las escuelas católicas y confiscaban las propiedades de la Iglesia. Posteriormente, las iglesias fueron cerradas y se prohibió la celebración de la Misa.



Que ustedes crean que los católicos de hoy somos muy distintos a los de entonces, forma parte mayormente de un deseo con el que justifican su propia aversión a nuestra historia y a sus raices.

Solo ha habido un imperio generador tras el Romano. Sería interesante que meditara sobre ello...

Edición postconciliar y tal:


----------



## superprogre (29 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Es una de las ideas del hilo, mías al menos. Antes era antes y ahorita es ahora.
> 
> ¿Qué crees que pasaría si el Papa dijera que hay que meter en Europa a invasores musulmanes delante de esa gente? No me vengas con cuentos de que son refugiados, que te veo venir



Son refugiados afganos. malayos y pakis que huyen de la guerra en Siria.Mira, de la correcion politica nadie esta libre, escucha el discurso de Putin ayer:Nazis, Hitler, el mal absoluto, hay que ser solidario con los refus, aunque hay que apoyar a Assad y tirar petardos.Incluso en la reconquista no era habitual masacrar a los refus moros civiles y los de tu pueblo tampoco (algunas hubo), a pesar de que ahi estaba Santo Dominguito metiendo cizaña.Creo que abriste un hilo sobre Dominguito.Vaya inquietudes tienes amigo.


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Su empeño en demostrar que el sentido religioso de la vida y el desempeño del deber para con la patria son antagónicos, le delata o como un cínico que no cree en lo que dice o cosas peores...
> 
> Acuérdese de los Carlistas, esos entrañables meapilas, en la guerra civil.
> 
> ...



Mira lo que ha generado el imperio español:







Compáralo con lo que ha generado el británico:







La cultura occidental tiene la supervivencia asegurada gracias a los colonos de Norteamérica incluso en el caso de que los amigos moros de Bergaboglio reventasen Europa, cosa que no se puede decir de Sudamérica. La culpa de que esto sea así por supuesto es de la Iglesia, no de España, así que queda totalmente disculpada, no así los tradis, de traditore.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Sería católico *si los católicos españoles fueseis como los de Alemania*, pero dais bastante asco. Estáis más cerca de Bergaboglio que de Ratzinger. No al paupercatolicismo antieuropeo y tercermundista.



Creo que usted ha viajado poco. Si lo hiciera, le daría algo, viendo como católicos alemanes, como pude verlo, que no me lo han contado, ojo, desplazados a países de Hispanoamérica o África, no precisamente para estar ejerciendo de monaguillos en una Catedral con el suelo de mármol de Carrara, sino para estar haciendo labor social a favor de los pobres en las barriadas más miseras. Me parece pues, que esa su visión idealizada de germanos con la mentalidad de un Prefecto de la Congregación para la Doctrina de la Fe, más conocida simplemente como Inquisición, en épocas menos pogres como la actual, se vendría abajo, al descubrir que no todos los católicos alemanes tienen mentalida Ratzengeriana. ¡Ojo, estoy hablando de chavales con aspecto ario de verdad, levantando escuelitas para niños pobres, con sus propias manos! No quiero ni imaginarme el soponcio que le entraría a más de uno de nuejtros foristas *proBlancos*, viéndolos en esas labores.


----------



## superprogre (29 Sep 2015)

El imperio britanico gano, todo hay que decirlo, tambien dejo una gran obra civilizadora:


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Creo que usted ha viajado poco. Si lo hiciera, le daría algo, viendo como católicos alemanes, como pude verlo, que no me lo han contado, ojo, desplazados a países de Hispanoamérica, no precisamente para estar ejerciendo de monaguillos en una Catedral con el suelo de mármol de Carrara, sino para estar haciendo labor social a favor de los pobres en las barriadas más miseras. Me parece pues, que esa su visión idealizada de germanos con la mentalidad de un Prefecto de la Congregación para la Doctrina de la Fe, más conocida simplemente como Inquisición, en épocas menos pogres como la actual, se vendría abajo, al descubrir que no todos los católicos alemanes tienen mentalida Ratzengeriana. ¡Ojo, estoy hablando de chavales con aspecto ario de verdad, levantando escuelitas para niños pobres, con sus propias manos! No quiero ni imaginarme el soponcio que le entraría a más de uno de nuejtros foristas *proBlancos*, viéndolos en esas labores.



Eres tan tonto que confundes evangélicos con católicos. Esos que construyen escuelitas en villasmiserias sudamericanas son evangélicos en la mayoría de los casos, y no creo que te hayas topado con la excepción. Bonita historia, pero le faltan aliens.


----------



## BGA (29 Sep 2015)

Renato:

¿Cómo se puede tener de firma a Pizarro y no entender las circunstancias (muy hirientes para cualquier español que ame a su patria y a sus gentes) que hicieron posible esa brecha?

Mire usted, la foto corresponde a un indígena superviviente y presidente de su país y la otra, al símbolo de un poder que por alguna extraña razón -dadas su capacidades metafísicas- no asocia al diablo ni a la cantidad de sangre y sufrimiento (de entre los parecidos a su primera foto y de otros a lo largo del mundo) sobre el que se cimentó y continúa haciéndolo.


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Renato:
> 
> ¿Cómo se puede tener de firma a Pizarro y no entender las circunstancias (muy hirientes para cualquier español que ame a su patria y a sus gentes) que hicieron posible esa brecha?
> 
> Mire usted, la foto corresponde a un indígena superviviente y presidente de su país y la otra, al símbolo de un poder que por alguna extraña razón -dadas su capacidades metafísicas- no asocia al diablo ni a la cantidad de sangre y sufrimiento (de entre los parecidos a su primera foto y de otros a lo largo del mundo) sobre el que se cimentó y continúa haciéndolo.



Yo defiendo la gesta de Pizarro, no a la Iglesia. Son dos cosas distintas.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 15:13 ----------




BGA dijo:


> Renato:
> 
> 
> 
> Mire usted, la foto corresponde a un indígena superviviente y presidente de su país y la otra, al símbolo de un poder que por alguna extraña razón -dadas su capacidades metafísicas- no asocia al diablo ni a la cantidad de sangre y sufrimiento (de entre los parecidos a su primera foto y de otros a lo largo del mundo) sobre el que se cimentó y continúa haciéndolo.



¿Un indígena superviviente? ¿Superviviente a qué? ¿A la labor creadora del imperio español? Ah no, al genosidio. Te traiciona el subconsciente...

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 15:21 ----------




superprogre dijo:


> El imperio britanico gano, todo hay que decirlo, tambien dejo una gran obra civilizadora:



Eso ya existía antes del imperio británico. En la India viven cientos de millones de personas bajo condiciones de absoluta insalubridad desde hace miles de años. Gracias al Imperio Británico algo ha mejorado la situación, si no para todos los indios sí para un porcentaje que seguiría viviendo en condiciones iguales o peores . También eliminaron de la tradición india quemar viva a la viuda del fallecido, así que algo es algo no? No pretenderás que dejen como una patena un subcontinente poblado por cientos de millones de personas y acostumbrado a la inmundicia como algo inevitable por sus creencias religiosas. En cambio llegar a un lugar escasamente poblado, con fabulosos recursos naturales, y sin impedimientos religiosos (a priori) que los haga prosperar y que haya degenerado en un chiste como la actual Argentina es para hacérselo mirar. Pero eso no es culpa ni de Pizarro ni del imperio español, sino de la excesiva influencia que ha tenido la puta Iglesia en la política exterior española. Somos el único país del mundo cuya política internacional ha estado supeditada siempre a los intereses de otro Estado como es el Vaticano. Somos el caso opuesto a los franceses que usaron a la Iglesia para sus intereses nacionales, y cuando ya no les convino los mandaron a tpc. En nuestro caso es al revés, usaron a España y cuando la vaca ya no daba más leche nos lo agradecieron creando la ETA.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> No hace falta. Os estáis diluyendo cual meada en el Ganges. Vuestros deficitarios templos están vacíos, sólo hay media docena de viejas tosiendo. Y pretendéis revitalizaros *acogiendo lumpen*, como habéis hecho siempre. Pero esos "nuevos católicos" no quieren hacerse católicos, sino pentecostales, filadélficos, del vidente africano que lo arregla todo (menos su país), de la santería y de cualquier cosa que al fin y al cabo, siendo igual de oscurantista, se hace más divertida.



Gloriosas abuelas que mantienen viva la llama de la fe y la esperanza. Día llegará que no estarán y muchos llorarán su falta, como lloran la sequía quienes antes denostaron la lluvia. Todos hemos tenido madre y abuela, y un corazón capaz de amarlas. Ay de quien no lo haga malgastando sus fuerzas en luchar contra el sol, vanidad de vanidades...

Los pobres, los débiles y los marginados siempre fueron los preferidos de Dios. No nos revela Ud nada nuevo, ni por decirnos eso nos vamos a ofender, antes al contrario pues la misión de la Iglesia es extender el mensaje de Amor del Evangelio por todo el mundo, y ayudar al pobre y al necesitado, aunque ello signifique nuestra cruz. Lo más grande que tiene la Iglesia son sus mártires, y es por ello que con cada ataque que recibe, se hace más grande y más glorioso el triunfo de Dios. Que seamos poco más de mil millones en el mundo, no es algo que se pueda despreciar tan ligeramente si tenemos en cuenta que todo lo comenzó una sola Persona.

Piénse lo siguiente, aunque dudo que a día de hoy tenga capacidad para reflexionar sobre esto dada su inquina religiosa, aunque todo se andará; todo comienza en uno, se multiplica por todos, y finalmente acaba de nuevo en uno, Alfa y Omega. Principio y fin, de la historia. 

Otros en cambio se dedican a hacer proselitismo hedonista del nihilismo y el relativismo, y en efecto que logran mayorías, aunque eso sí, como en este tema, conformadas por simples sumas de egos desnortados sin otro rumbo ni destino común que el odio destructivo hacia el semejante. Un odio que al final, y como todo, acaba en uno. Alfa y Omega, recuérdelo.

Y ante eso la Verdad Universal, objetiva, trascendente y superior del Amor de Dios. Un Amor encarnado en un hombre que da vida a todos los hombres, a toda la humanidad. La misión de su pueblo, de la Iglesia Universal, es custodiar en sí mismo a ese hombre: el hombre Jesús. Dios entre nosotros.

Cuando todo pase, porque todo pasa incluso Ud y yo, solo quedará Él.

Un saludo en la Paz de Cristo


----------



## Tomibollo (29 Sep 2015)

superprogre dijo:


> Que diver, eh?Eso te costaria el gaznate si lo soltases delante de los tercios, o no hace tanto, antes de que palmase el Caudillo y poco despues, incluso si se lo sueltas a la cara a alguien que catolico o respetuoso con nuestra historia y que no sea una abuelita de Caritas te podria costar un buen mamporro.Es lo que pasa cuando se hace burla que puedes ir al hospital si te descuidas.



Pfff qué poca originalidad, las típicas giliamenazas de patio de colegio. Ni para eso valéis ya. Antes amenazabais con el infierno, un invento cojonudo para sacarle la pasta al pueblo. Pero como eso ya ni cuela..




BGA dijo:


> Su empeño en demostrar que el sentido religioso de la vida y el desempeño del deber para con la patria son antagónicos, le delata o como un cínico que no cree en lo que dice o cosas peores...



No digas mamertadas. El empeño de la curia católica en meter sarracenos en Europa ¿crees que le gustaría al Cid, o a Fernán González? ¿O a los carlistas? Pues no presumáis de ellos. Estáis traicionando su lucha.

Además, sentido religioso de la vida lo hay de todas clases. ¿Por qué el católico es el "bueno"? ¿Tu dios es más existente que el dios de otros, acaso?

Y para cinismo el de los curas que dan clases de orientación sexual.


----------



## superprogre (29 Sep 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> Pfff qué poca originalidad, las típicas giliamenazas de patio de colegio. Ni para eso valéis ya. Antes amenazabais con el infierno, un invento cojonudo para sacarle la pasta al pueblo. Pero como eso ya ni cuela..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues tus burlitas son propias de un modernillo infantil que repite lo que toca para no salirse del standard, el tipico que 40 anyos atras estaria todos los domingos en misa sin faltar.


----------



## Tomibollo (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Los pobres, los débiles y los marginados siempre fueron los preferidos de Dios.



Eso parece, porque permite su existencia y su sufrimiento. Permite que cada día haya violaciones, decapitaciones, secuestros, explotación, enfermedades incurables.. ¿qué dios es ése, que pasa olímpicamente de sus "preferidos"?




Verto dijo:


> No nos revela Ud nada nuevo, ni por decirnos eso nos vamos a ofender, antes al contrario pues la misión de la Iglesia es extender el mensaje de Amor del Evangelio por todo el mundo, y ayudar al pobre y al necesitado, aunque ello signifique nuestra cruz. Lo más grande que tiene la Iglesia son sus mártires, y es por ello que con cada ataque que recibe, se hace más grande y más glorioso el triunfo de Dios. Que seamos poco más de mil millones en el mundo, no es algo que se pueda despreciar tan ligeramente si tenemos en cuenta que todo lo comenzó una sola Persona.



Dése cuenta usted que para extender ese mensaje ya está internet, que lo hace inmediatamente. Y Norteáfrica cristiana se perdió, se regó el suelo con la sangre de sus mártires pero se perdió y ahora Norteáfrica es islámica, mientras su dios mira regocijado, o ausente, o abúlico, todo eso. 



Verto dijo:


> Piénse lo siguiente, aunque dudo que a día de hoy tenga capacidad para reflexionar sobre esto dada su inquina religiosa, aunque todo se andará; todo comienza en uno, se multiplica por todos, y finalmente acaba de nuevo en uno, Alfa y Omega. Principio y fin, de la historia.
> 
> Otros en cambio se dedican a hacer proselitismo hedonista del nihilismo y el relativismo, y en efecto que logran mayorías, aunque eso sí, como en este tema, conformadas por simples sumas de egos desnortados sin otro rumbo ni destino común que el odio destructivo hacia el semejante. Un odio que al final, y como todo, acaba en uno. Alfa y Omega, recuérdelo.



Todo muy bonito y muy precioso, pero no puede ocultar que la iglesia caspólica está colaborando en la sustitución poblacional de Europa, contra la que sí lucharon cristianos de hace ya mucho tiempo, y a quienes admiro y respeto.



Verto dijo:


> Y ante eso la Verdad Universal, objetiva, trascendente y superior del Amor de Dios. Un Amor encarnado en un hombre que da vida a todos los hombres, a toda la humanidad. La misión de su pueblo, de la Iglesia Universal, es custodiar en sí mismo a ese hombre: el hombre Jesús. Dios entre nosotros.
> 
> Cuando todo pase, porque todo pasa incluso Ud y yo, solo quedará Él.
> 
> Un saludo en la Paz de Cristo



Estás hablando de cosas que no existen. No existe el Amor. Existe que la gente se ama y alguien un día abstrajo la idea de "amor". Y si ese hombre fuese dios, no necesitaría una iglesia para custodiar nada. No nos necesitaría.

¿Para qué nos creó?

Estás hablando de fantasías.


----------



## superprogre (29 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Yo defiendo la gesta de Pizarro, no a la Iglesia. Son dos cosas distintas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 15:13 ----------
> 
> ...



Date cuenta que el predominio espanyol es mas antiguo, de otra epoca que el ingles que por entonces era una banda de piratas, tu comparacion con la Nueva York del siglo XXI de un pais independiente y una ciudad que todo hay que decirlo debe buena parte de su importancia a los judios mas que al imperio britanico es trampear bastante.Lo asocias a modernidad porque es posterior, asi de simple, si no hubiesemos caido, las cosas srian diferentes, pero pocos pueblos pueden decir que influyeron tanto en el mundo como nosotros.

Os dejo que hay cosas que hacer, tratare de volverme a pasar.


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

superprogre dijo:


> Date cuenta que el predominio espanyol es mas antiguo, de otra epoca que el ingles que por entonces era una banda de piratas, tu comparacion con la Nueva York del siglo XXI de un pais independiente y una ciudad que todo hay que decirlo debe buena parte de su importancia a los judios mas que al imperio britanico es trampear bastante.Lo asocias a modernidad porque es posterior, asi de simple, si no hubiesemos caido, las cosas srian diferentes, pero pocos pueblos pueden decir que influyeron tanto en el mundo como nosotros.
> 
> Os dejo que hay cosas que hacer, tratare de volverme a pasar.



En Argentina también hay muchos judíos, pero los anglos han sabido embridarlos y usar su avaricia hacia un objetivo positivo para todos, al contrario que en Argentina debido a la interferencia nefasta de la Iglesia. ¿Australia también es un país moderno por los judíos? Vaya tela con los antirracistas, para vosotros los judíos son una raza de superhombres o algo así. Hasta Karl Marx reconocía que fue bueno para la India que la colonizaran los británicos, porque sin una fase colonial y capitalista sería imposible avanzar hacia el comunismo. El odio anti-británico inoculado por el Papa os ciega, os hace parecer unos niños rabiosos que no aceptan en el adversario la menor virtud, aprended de un fino analista de la realidad como Marx, leñe. El mayor enemigo de España no han sido los británicos sino la Iglesia, por su culpa Brasil no perteneció al imperio español, pero a los tradicionalistas estos lo mismo da que fuera portugués o español siempre y cuando estuviera subordinado al Papa . Están ellos como para dar lecciones sobre cómo reivindicar al imperio español.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> A ver cuando leemos "Cura apuñalao en centro refugiaos" o "Cura violao por refugiero refugioso"
> 
> Bergo dirá que es un "caso aislado" y que la cuestión es mandar a otro cura :XX:
> 
> Danish police officer stabbed at asylum centre - The Local



Que ganitas tiene Ud, buen hombre. Que oscuros deseos desvelan sus palabras... Todo sea por el triunfo de su razón ¿verdad?


----------



## Tomibollo (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Que ganitas tiene Ud, buen hombre. Que oscuros deseos desvelan sus palabras... Todo sea por el triunfo de su razón ¿verdad?



¿Y por qué tu dios, con toda su presunta omnipotencia, no "lava" esos oscuros deseos de alguien como el Grapas, con su mente obnubilá por el pecado, para así llevarle a la salvación y evitarle el infierno?

A- Tu dios no existe.

B- A tu dios se la sopla el sufrimiento humano.

C- Tu dios disfruta con el sufrimiento humano y lo promueve.

D- Tu dios tiene buenas intenciones pero no es omnipotente.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Eres tan tonto que confundes evangélicos con católicos. Esos que construyen escuelitas en villasmiserias sudamericanas son evangélicos en la mayoría de los casos, y no creo que te hayas topado con la excepción. Bonita historia, pero le faltan aliens.



Hay que viajar un pelín más. Cuando hablo de católicos, no los estoy confundiendo con evangélicos que se detectan fácilmente por un aspecto no muy católico que digamos, valga la redundancia. 
Reitero, hay que viajar más y ver que no sólo los malvaos y satánicos católicos pogres, por su condición de ejpañoles, van como voluntarios a colaborar en el Tercer Mundo. ¿Hay quien sea tan tonto que no pueda notar cierta diferencia, _Herr Renate Narr_? : 
Espero que no me diga ahora que las afotos están trucadas y que en realidad a la historia le siguen faltando aliens. :XX:






Cusco, Peru






Deutsch Katholische Freiwillige in Bolivien












Padre Wilfrid Woitschek, Hogar Menores La Tablada, Ecuador


----------



## superprogre (29 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> En Argentina también hay muchos judíos, pero los anglos han sabido embridarlos y usar su avaricia hacia un objetivo positivo para todos, al contrario que en Argentina debido a la interferencia nefasta de la Iglesia. ¿Australia también es un país moderno por los judíos? Vaya tela con los antirracistas, para vosotros los judíos son una raza de superhombres o algo así. Hasta Karl Marx reconocía que fue bueno para la India que la colonizaran los británicos, porque sin una fase colonial y capitalista sería imposible avanzar hacia el comunismo. El odio anti-británico inoculado por el Papa os ciega, os hace parecer unos niños rabiosos que no aceptan en el adversario la menor virtud, aprended de un fino analista de la realidad como Marx, leñe. El mayor enemigo de España no han sido los británicos sino la Iglesia, por su culpa Brasil no perteneció al imperio español, pero a los tradicionalistas estos lo mismo da que fuera portugués o español siempre y cuando estuviera subordinado al Papa . Están ellos como para dar lecciones sobre cómo reivindicar al imperio español.



El odio antibritanico es para acomplejados y yo no tengo complejo de inferioridad sobre los britanicos a los que un hindu cuerpoescombro y santon owneo, ademas la capital de su imperio parece un suburbio de islamabad.Simplemente no me siento menos que nadie y no me averguenzo de nuestra historia como si tratan de hacer otros que jamas llegaron a tanto.Todas estas criticas y burlas a Espanya y sus tradiciones son pienso para pueblos y gentesss mediocres.

Espanya no perdio por un enemigo britanico ni por el papa como tu dices, fue la suma de innumerables enemigos, ya hubiesen querido los nazis aguantar el tipo la cuarta parte que nosotros.Los que nos critican son aquellos que antanyo temblaban como pollos mariquitas a nuestro paso.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> Eso parece, porque permite su existencia y su sufrimiento. Permite que cada día haya violaciones, decapitaciones, secuestros, explotación, enfermedades incurables.. ¿qué dios es ése, que pasa olímpicamente de sus "preferidos"?



El mismo Dios que nos dió la libertad, mediante la que nosotros elegimos si participar en ese atropello del odio o seguir su ejemplo dado en Cristo de sacrificarnos por amor a Él y al prójimo.



> Dése cuenta usted que para extender ese mensaje ya está internet, que lo hace inmediatamente. Y Norteáfrica cristiana se perdió, se regó el suelo con la sangre de sus mártires pero se perdió y ahora Norteáfrica es islámica, mientras su dios mira regocijado, o ausente, o abúlico, todo eso.



No creemos que mire así la obra de sus hijos, sino que más bien atiende a quienes le buscan al tiempo que espera paciente la conversión de quienes han propiciado eso o se alegran de ello.



> Todo muy bonito y muy precioso, pero no puede ocultar que la iglesia caspólica está colaborando en la sustitución poblacional de Europa, contra la que sí lucharon cristianos de hace ya mucho tiempo, y a quienes admiro y respeto.



Lo que la Iglesia hace es atender los problemas que han creado las sociedades increyentes que hoy dominan Europa embelesadas en el dios del poder y las riquezas. Esos que Ud admira y respeta vomitarían sin dudarlo hoy su nombre si vieran como se trata a la fe y los fundamentos por la que ellos dieron su vida.



> Estás hablando de cosas que no existen. No existe el Amor. Existe que la gente se ama y alguien un día abstrajo la idea de "amor". Y si ese hombre fuese dios, no necesitaría una iglesia para custodiar nada. No nos necesitaría.



Si no existiera el amor, no existiría la posibilidad de amarnos, es decir, de procurar el bien del otro. Si existe gente que se ama es porque existe el Verbo que hace posible ese Amor, pues toda acción proviene de una causa.

Los católicos creemos que ese Amor está encarnado en el hombre por obra de Jesús, y custodiar ese amor en nuestro corazón es custodiar la presencia viva de Jesús, de Dios, entre nosotros.

_"En el principio existía el Verbo y el Verbo estaba con Dios, y el Verbo era Dios." (...) "Y el Verbo se hizo carne y habitó entre nosotros"_

Cristo, quién dijo "Yo Soy" y manifestó con su vida la esencia de su Ser, posee, como Verbo, una existencia eterna cuyo origen se remonta más allá de su nacimiento en el tiempo y se extiende más allá de su muerte en la cruz. Y nosotros, los hombres, estamos llamados a ser su sangre y su cuerpo.

En efecto, Dios no nos necesita para nada. Somos nosotros los que le necesitamos a Él para Ser.



> ¿Para qué nos creó?



Para amar y ser amados.



> Estás hablando de fantasías.



Fantasías que habrán creado cuanto se conoce, pese a la obstinación de quienes nada conocen y desde su propia ignoracia niegan el propio fundamento del ser.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 16:35 ----------




Tomibollo dijo:


> ¿Y por qué tu dios, con toda su presunta omnipotencia, no "lava" esos oscuros deseos de alguien como el Grapas, con su mente obnubilá por el pecado, para así llevarle a la salvación y evitarle el infierno?
> 
> A- Tu dios no existe.
> 
> ...



Ud confunde a Dios con su propio yo soy, y así desconoce que no puede ser, si se desliga del Ser.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Que ganitas tiene Ud, buen hombre. Que oscuros deseos desvelan sus palabras... Todo sea por el triunfo de su razón ¿verdad?



En ojete ajeno no se escarmienta por lo que parece.

La primera fase es decirles que están haciendo el suknormal
La segunda es demostrárselo y ver como gente católica, no católica y de cualquier estilo les dice lo mismo excepto los fanáticos cerriles vaticanoides y los progres suknormales

La tercera es pensar...bueno, que haya algún sustillo sin bajas mortales y así espabilarán.


La cuarta, me voy adelantando, es aventurar que ni con esas y que mientras el Papa diga "A", ustedes dicen "men"


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> En ojete ajeno no se escarmienta por lo que parece.



Quienes no escarmientan ni en ojete propio son Uds, buen hombre, que llevan dos mil años negando la evidencia y zafándose de todo con tal de mantener que solo una raza y sus chanchullos son el pueblo elegido, pese a que les hayan dado más ostias por ello, que hostias tiene Roma, gracias a Dios, por Uds.



> La primera fase es decirles que están haciendo el suknormal



Y la primera respuesta es que, día a todos nos llegará en que todo lo veremos con la suficiente distancia y entendimiento como para comprender, y en ese día serán los "suknormales" de hoy quienes rogarán a Dios entonces para que Uds no se precipiten en el abismo que les supondrá comprobar que, en este día, quien hace el "suknormal" son otros.

Hay miradas finitas pero aunque cerremos los ojos, nuestra vida no lo es



> La segunda es demostrárselo y ver como gente católica, no católica y de cualquier estilo les dice lo mismo excepto los fanáticos cerriles vaticanoides y los progres suknormales



La segunda es demostrarselo igualmente y comprobar como, pese a la consideración, el esfuerzo y la evidencia de quienes defienden la honra de la Iglesia, la soberbia y el orgullo de sus enemigos siguen siendo mas fuertes que la razón en este mundo, capaces de arrastrar por el cauce del odio el alma y el empeño de quienes fueron creados por amor, para amar y ser amados.



> La tercera es pensar...bueno, que haya algún sustillo sin bajas mortales y así espabilarán.



La tercera es rogar, por el bien de todos, para que Uds no tengan razón. Sin sustos, sin humillaciones, sin más.



> La cuarta, me voy adelantando, es aventurar que ni con esas y que mientras el Papa diga "A", ustedes dicen "men"



La cuarta, se lo voy confirmando, es asegurarle que mientras el Papa no contradiga el mensaje del Evangelio y el Magisterio de la Iglesia, los católicos seguiremos diciendo Amén.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Sep 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> Blancos predicando y no blancos teniendo hijos ¡Bravo!



¿Sólo predicando? Me parece que usted no ha entendido qué hacen todos esos voluntarios germanos, que no todos son curas y monjas, ojo, al creer que están allí "sólo para predicar". Están ahí de voluntarios, no sólo de monaguillos, como ya le contaba a Herr Renate Narr, que nos aseguraba, absolutamente convencido, que "los únicos que estan en Hispanoamérica y otros continentes, haciendo labor social, son evangélicos y no católicos proinvasión musulmana como la Iglesia Católica". 
Por cierto, eso de que esos católicos de aspecto ario, el auténtico, no el de nuejtros *proBlancos de Salón*, ojo, no tienen hijos, es otra falacia. La mayoría de esos germanos, además de despertarme curiosidad por su aspecto juvenil, me llamaban la atención precisamente porque iban también con sus niños. Algunos contemplé, hasta divertido en la fila de un aeropuerto al hacerme la espera más llevadera, con tres o cuatro enanos arios arios, por los cuatro costados, revoloteando y jugando en la terminal con mayor alegría que si estuvieran en su _Kindergarten_. -¡Cuanta diferencia entre estos jóvenes que a su edad ya están pateándose mundo, el Mundo Real, y sin poner como excusa que lo hacen gracias a que no tienen "un niño que es un estorbo pa tó", y nuejtra juventud de Ninis pajilleros y admiradores de Adolf, con su natalidad Cero Patatero, que sólo se dedican a lanzar soflamas _revolusionarias_ por Internet!- pensé. (Y lo sigo pensando, claro) ienso:


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Yo defiendo la gesta de Pizarro, no a la Iglesia. Son dos cosas distintas.



¿Se refiere Ud a ese tal Francisco Pizarro que conquistó el Perú para la Monarquía Católica y fundó la Catedral de Lima?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Sep 2015)

Marean mucho.

Cuando las cosas aprieten tendrán suerte de contar al lado suyo a gente como Pizarro, Cortés, Guzmán el Bueno,, arrekarallo, pertinax, yo y demás personas que mantienen el contacto con la realidad y no tienen la testosterona pasada de fecha ni regulada por el Vaticano




superprogre dijo:


> Son refugiados afganos. malayos y pakis que huyen de la guerra en Siria.Mira, de la correcion politica nadie esta libre, escucha el discurso de Putin ayer:Nazis, Hitler, el mal absoluto, hay que ser solidario con los refus, aunque hay que apoyar a Assad y tirar petardos.Incluso en la reconquista no era habitual masacrar a los refus moros civiles y los de tu pueblo tampoco (algunas hubo), a pesar de que ahi estaba Santo Dominguito metiendo cizaña.Creo que abriste un hilo sobre Dominguito.Vaya inquietudes tienes amigo.





No me nombres mierda ajena porque entonces me estás reconociendo la propia.

Esto es un disparate y punto. Disparate contra siglos de historia de la Iglesia, de Europa y el sentido común


Antes puso alguien lo que opina el Vaticano de los musulmanes. Y he flipado así de simple. 

Con ese junco, mala alforja


----------



## superprogre (29 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Marean mucho.
> 
> Cuando las cosas aprieten tendrán suerte de contar al lado suyo a gente como Pizarro, Cortés, Guzmán el Bueno,, arrekarallo, pertinax, yo y demás personas que mantienen el contacto con la realidad y no tienen la testosterona pasada de fecha ni regulada por el Vaticano
> 
> ...



Lo de compararte a ti, al Pertinax y Karallo con Pizarro y demas casi supera lo de abrir un hilo a Santo Dominguito, eres muy imaginativo pero creerte y afirmar que la testosterona la regula el ser ateo, papista o hudio es espectacular.
"Santo Dominguito, el atroz leviatan antisemita, a su paso se quiebran los collados, se secan los arroyos".

Mira: te compro pero de fiao lo del contacto con la realidad pero no me seas tan novelista que no hace falta.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Sep 2015)

superprogre dijo:


> Lo de compararte a ti, al Pertinax y Karallo con Pizarro y demas casi supera lo de abrir un hilo a Santo Dominguito, eres muy imaginativo pero creerte y afirmar que la testosterona la regula el ser ateo, papista o hudio es espectacular.
> "Santo Dominguito, el atroz leviatan antisemita, a su paso se quiebran los collados, se secan los arroyos".
> 
> Mira: te compro pero de fiao lo del contacto con la realidad pero no me seas tan novelista que no hace falta.



jajaja...a ver superpogrom, que entiendes lo que quieres y como quieres. Por mí voy a hablar y no por los demás, pero sabes que la gente reconoce a sus semejantes sin haber cruzado palabra en vida real con estos que nombro les veo los parecidos.

¿Qué te crees que no me la he jugado sin pensármela o qué? Y sin el tesoro de Atahualpa en la habitación de al lado.

Hay un montón de cosas a las que renuncio, manifestaciones incluidas, porque paso. Porque tengo papeles en donde no debo. ¿Se entiende todo verdad? Pues eso colega.

Se te supone inteligente como para no caer en la lectura literal. Pizarro hubo uno. Gente COMO Pizarro, en la historia de España, cientos. Miles. 

No todos tenemos un Perú esperando, pero muchos tenemos el punto de encendido en el mismo sitio.

Y ver al Papa metiendo a invasores en NUESTRA tierra es una cosa que toca los cojones y subleva la sangre. Ver a gente ajena a la política de altas esferas aplaudirlo es otra cosa. Y es peor.


----------



## superprogre (29 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Sí claro.
> 
> El Papa le pidió a la Iglesia de EEUU recibir​
> 
> ...



Que amenazas, eso son peliculas de Tomibollo, en el mundo real en el planeta Tierra si haces burla y sacas la lengua a lo Miley Cirus te puede acarrear consecuencias cosa que el Tomi sabe perfectamente bien cuando no esta detras de un firewall.Y tu tambien lo sabes porque aunque sea por no quedar como el pirao del barrio y que te miren raro no se lo harias ni a una vieja voluntaria de Caritas de su barrio.Accion-reaccion.
Oye y como dices lo de los catolicos de hoy y me incluyes, tu no estas bautizado? A mi por misa poco o nada me ven.


----------



## beke (29 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Mira lo que ha generado el imperio español:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Què tiene de malo que un indìgena sea el lider de una naciòn indìgena? no seas rasista

La amèrica espanyola tambièn tiene edificios deses que te molan, ademàs de tener infinitamente mas historia, belleza y arquitectura.

Buenos Aires 






Santiago de Chile






Panamà






Montevideo






Concepciòn






Rosario







Ya ni hablar de catedrales, ciudades coloniales, etc..

British ampayer

Jamaica


----------



## superprogre (29 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> jajaja...a ver superpogrom, que entiendes lo que quieres y como quieres. Por mí voy a hablar y no por los demás, pero sabes que la gente reconoce a sus semejantes sin haber cruzado palabra en vida real con estos que nombro les veo los parecidos.
> 
> ¿Qué te crees que no me la he jugado sin pensármela o qué? Y sin el tesoro de Atahualpa en la habitación de al lado.
> 
> ...



No es inteligencia yo entiendo literalmente cuando me viene en gana como todos aqui.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Marean mucho.
> 
> Cuando las cosas aprieten tendrán suerte de contar al lado suyo a gente como Pizarro, Cortés, Guzmán el Bueno,, arrekarallo, pertinax, yo y demás personas que mantienen el contacto con la realidad y no tienen la testosterona pasada de fecha ni regulada por el Vaticano



Dime de que presumes...

Hombre, ese de autoequipararse Uds a los conquistadores... aparte de simpático como que no cuela. Entre Uds y ellos median cinco siglos de historia y una fe impulsora que no entiende de finitudes. A ver si se piensa Ud que el imperio español fue una cuestión meramente gonadal. Y en todo caso, en lo que de gonadal tuviera, nada comparables los cohones de león de aquellos con los cohoncillos de ratón de la mayoría de Uds, que no conocen otras conquistas que las del "Imperium" o el "Age of Empires".

De cualquier forma, bienvenidos serán cuando apriete o cuando sea si lo hacen con buena intención.



> Esto es un disparate y punto. Disparate contra siglos de historia de la Iglesia, de Europa y el sentido común



El disparate es seguir hablando de aquello que no se conoce más que por la fachada, de una Iglesia sin Dios y de una fe hormonal.



> Antes puso alguien lo que opina el Vaticano de los musulmanes. Y he flipado así de simple.
> 
> Con ese junco, mala alforja



No me sea malintencionado hombre que a estas alturas de tema ya nos conocemos. Puse un parrafo de una Instrucción Magisterial acerca de la actitud de la Iglesia frente al Islam, referida al caso concreto de los inmigrantes. Que en dicho parrafo se constate que hay puntos en común en ambas religiones no es ninguna novedad, como bien debe saber Ud tanto con ellos, como con Ud los judios, todos compartimos un tronco común.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2015)

Quedó a la altura de una portera de barrio. Se le ve consumidor de literatura basura evangélica antijesuítica. Se monta sus películas, saca unas fotos y se cree haber encontrado una conspiración.



dick jones dijo:


> Todos tus iconitos no te quitan el repaso que te he dao :::::::::: mira yo tambien se
> 
> Tienes alguna afoto que pruebe eso que dices del vaticano y el gobierno chino？


----------



## BGA (29 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Marean mucho.
> 
> Cuando las cosas aprieten tendrán suerte de contar al lado suyo a gente como Pizarro, Cortés, Guzmán el Bueno,, arrekarallo, pertinax, yo y demás personas que mantienen el contacto con la realidad y no tienen la testosterona pasada de fecha ni regulada por el Vaticano
> 
> ...



Si las cosas aprietan, tendrán suerte ustedes de tenernos en la misma causa porque más de alguno, cuando comprenda la importancia de las convicciones por encima de las presunciones, se harán caquita, mucha caquita... La Fe mueve montañas pero la ideología solo vagones... 

Cuando se está convencido de que la única posesión del hombre es su vida y los bienes asociados, perderla es algo más que triste... Insoportable la idea. 

Venís a darnos lecciones utilizando un patrimonio común del que descartáis, como buenos trileristas que tratáis de hacernos ver que sois, aquello que os estorba en vuestra ecuación apañada al resultado "previsto".

Y no me venga con que "y demás personas que mantienen un contacto con la realidad" porque tanto los que nombra como los "demás", son los mismos o con las misma ideas. Aún estoy esperando que alguien no afecto a los identitarios y/o no visceralmente antivaticanos nos deje alguna reflexión sobre el asunto para que al menos tenga usted razón en algo...

Es muy fácil de entender. Si le parece "curiosa" la convergencia entre el Papa y el gobierno de España (y de casi todo Occidente) que señaló en otro post, más curiosa me parece a mí la convergencia entre identitarios españoles(?) filojudíos y judíos, ¿no le parece?. Algo no anda bien cuando enemigos declarados encuentran un mismo objetivo del tamaño e importancia que tiene éste del que tratamos. 

O no anda bien, o es que rueda a las mil maravillas... ¿ve que sencillo es adjudicar intenciones?.

Me ha hecho mucha gracia eso de que los británicos le tiene tomada la medida a "sus judios" en tanto que en Argentina, por culpa de la Iglesia Católica (y del mestizaje, no lo olvide), los judíos... ¿le tienen lomada la media a los argentinos?.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2015)

Va a ser que no tienes idea de lo que es el libre albedrío.

¿No serás otro protestante, como Renato, el anglicano, el mamavergas del mundo anglo?



Tomibollo dijo:


> ¿Y por qué tu dios, con toda su presunta omnipotencia, no "lava" esos oscuros deseos de alguien como el Grapas, con su mente obnubilá por el pecado, para así llevarle a la salvación y evitarle el infierno?
> 
> A- Tu dios no existe.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 29-sep-2015 at 19:34 ----------

Si pretendes que Honduras tiene su razón de ser en el Catolicismo, pruébalo, no exijas la probatio diabólica.

Qué, ¿vas de sobradillo, eh?



Tomibollo dijo:


> Anda, ¿y por qué cojones según tú no es la razón de ser de Honduras? ¿Porque tú lo dices o porque te lo ha revelado una efigie de la Virgen aparecida en un tampón usado? Coméntanos, hombre. ¿No será que eres racista y que piensas que los hondureños no dan para más? Venga, expláyate.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (29 Sep 2015)

Ya, ya sé que da cierta cosa hablar con gente que obtiene su información de la experiencia propia y no filtrada por L'Observatore Romano

Es lo que hay, a salir a la calle que es donde pasan las cosas. A misa y entrenar. Yo me voy ya, que si no me pongo nervioso.




BGA dijo:


> Si le parece "curiosa" la convergencia entre el Papa y el gobierno de España (y de casi todo Occidente) que señaló en otro post, más curiosa me parece a mí la convergencia entre identitarios españoles(?) filojudíos y judíos, ¿no le parece?.





Igual que el sumiso rebañero da balidos por donde le lleven, sea el pastor Pablo Iglesias, el de la CEOE, Obama o Bergoglio y no me extraña que se junten, me parece lo más normal del mundo que gente con instinto territorial, tribal, defensor del espacio y cultura propia, se encuentre en el mismo bando


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2015)

Como digo, el DaGrappla éste probablemente los tenga bien puestos... pero a los otros se les ve flojetes.



superprogre dijo:


> Lo de compararte a ti, al Pertinax y Karallo con Pizarro y demas casi supera lo de abrir un hilo a Santo Dominguito, eres muy imaginativo pero creerte y afirmar que la testosterona la regula el ser ateo, papista o hudio es espectacular.
> "Santo Dominguito, el atroz leviatan antisemita, a su paso se quiebran los collados, se secan los arroyos".
> 
> Mira: te compro pero de fiao lo del contacto con la realidad pero no me seas tan novelista que no hace falta.


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

El Vaticano , impotente ante la secularización de Occidente y después de que el Concilio Vaticano II haya fracasado, va a usar a los musulmanes en su provecho. Su plan secreto es reintroducir la fe a través de la fuerza de las bombas de los yihadistas y subsumir el cristianismo en el Islam para pasar a controlarlo desde la misma estructura jerárquica de la Iglesia católica. Ahora mismo deben estar estudiando kos evangelios plumbeos de los nazaríes.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2015)

Que la llegada de musulmanes va a provocar una dicotomía ineludible , ser cristiano o sarraceno, lo ve hasta Rita la Ciega con sus gafas de pizarra.

¿Los anglicanos os pasáis al bando moro o qué aséis?



Renato dijo:


> El Vaticano , impotente ante la secularización de Occidente y después de que el Concilio Vaticano II haya fracasado, va a usar a los musulmanes en su provecho. Su plan secreto es reintroducir la fe a través de la fuerza de las bombas de los yihadistas y subsumir el cristianismo en el Islam.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Sí claro.
> 
> El Papa le pidió a la Iglesia de EEUU recibir​
> 
> ...



Es Ud muy gracioso. Con esas dotes pienso que hasta el gran juayomin podría contratarle de telonero. Thanks por las risas. Lo del "SROTVM TESTICVLORVM" ha estado muy ingenioso, en serio.

Si quiere le invito un día al campo a una "sesión de azá y corrales", y luego nos vamos a patear monte y vivaquear al raso, así departimos de lo divino y de lo humano, y me muestra Ud de lo que es capaz su testosterona, si es que le queda algo después de "la sesión".

Agur machote.


----------



## BGA (29 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ya, ya sé que da cierta cosa hablar con gente que obtiene su información de la experiencia propia y no filtrada por L'Observatore Romano
> 
> Es lo que hay, a salir a la calle que es donde pasan las cosas. A misa y entrenar. Yo me voy ya, que si no me pongo nervioso.
> 
> ...



Me lo imaginaba más largo de miras... De facto, su instinto de tribu, de espacio y de cultura, solo comparte con los identitarios el instinto. En lo demás, "solo puede quedar uno", no lo olvide por su bien...

Pero ante todo, no perdamos la perspectiva:

Anglosión provocando la estampida y anglosión criticando a quien trata de reconducirla.

Venga, una de retos: ¿Podéis demostrar que el Vaticano participó de alguna forma en las guerras de los países que ahora nos exportan sus dramas?

Tic, tac, tic, tac.....


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Venga, una de retos: ¿Podéis demostrar que el Vaticano participó de alguna forma en las guerras de los países que ahora nos exportan sus dramas?
> 
> Tic, tac, tic, tac.....



Sssssh calle, calle insensato. No diga eso que nos acusarán también de complicidad con el Podemismo...:8:

Saludos


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Que la llegada de musulmanes va a provocar una dicotomía ineludible , ser cristiano o sarraceno, lo ve hasta Rita la Ciega con sus gafas de pizarra.
> 
> ¿Los anglicanos os pasáis al bando moro o qué aséis?



Soy calvinista, no me gustab las medianías.


----------



## BGA (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Sssssh calle, calle insensato. No diga eso que nos acusarán también de complicidad con el Podemismo...:8:
> 
> Saludos



Claro, si El Papa se preocupa por los refugiados y Podemos se preocupa por los refugiados, el Papa es de Podemos o Podemos se ha vuelto papista.

Tendrán que pedir explicaciones a Xantonio...


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

La Iglesia papista y la izquierda necesitan miseria para sobrevivir.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> En realidad es S*C*ROTVM TESTICVLORVM. Errata inducida por las prisas y las risas, aun estás a tiempo de volver a descojonarte



Con errata y todo me sigue pareciendo ingeniosa.



> Lo veo y lo subo a un si quiere le invito un día al gym para una sesión de pierna. A ver cuántas sentadillas hace cada uno con 100 kg a la chepa. Luego nos vamos a los Alpes a vivaquear en lo alto. El monte es una mariconada, lo matxo es la montaña. Advierto: tendrá que construir su propio iglú o morirá de frío. Luego nos hacemos 300 metros nado en las cálidas y apacibles  aguas de la costa gallega.
> 
> Moraleja: menos ad hominems, menos salirse por la tangente y más argumentar.



Por lo que me cuenta no debe tener Ud mucho más de veintilargo o treinta y poco, y con mis casi cincuenta temo que me quedaría atrás. Ud gana por frescura, pero eso no quita para que con su edad, un servidor ya se hubiera pateado, escalado y vivaqueado los Pirineos o los Picos de Europa y "unos cuantos" picos patríos más pues mi economía nunca dió para viajes al estranjero, además de haber bajado y buceado en unas cuantas simas y haber navegado a vela toda nuestra costa mediteranea islas incluídas. "Antes de fraile fui cocinero" así que como ve, conozco bien las bravuras de la montaña y la mar. Me gana por frescura, que no por gónadas ni experiencia.

Moraleja: menos gónadas, menos salirse por ingenios literarios y más leerse los argumentos escritos en las más de cien páginas del hilo desde hace casi un mes, que eso de entrar al tema enseñando musculito y sin mirar atrás, es mas propio de las hormonas que de la sensatez... 



> Yo no hablo vascuence



Yo tampoco. Aunque parte de mi familia tiene origen vasco, yo soy alicantino, borracho y fino como decimos por aquí... ¡Ah! y católico a mayor gloria de nuestro Señor, por aquello de la conversión.


----------



## Tomibollo (29 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Va a ser que no tienes idea de lo que es el libre albedrío.
> 
> ¿No serás otro protestante, como Renato, el anglicano, el mamavergas del mundo anglo?



Ni católico ni protestante. No soy cristiano. No me creo que un tal Yavé hiciera el mundo en seis días, se enfadara, mandara un diluvio, luego se arrepintiera, luego pidiera que la peña se corte el pito para ser de los suyos, luego diga que no hace falta cortarse el pito porque basta con seguir a su hijo al que envía al mundo, sin legitimación mesiánica, trucando profecías y dándole dos genealogías distintas (en uno de ellas es descendiente de Rahab, una ramera de Jericó que colaboró en el genocidio de su gente), y que ese hijo sea divino aunque se equivoque profetizando el fin del mundo y que esa misma generación suya lo verá, y que resucite y se aparezca a unos lugareños y desde entonces hala, a hacer pasta con los timos del infierno, el purgatorio y demás basura tóxica que aterró de veras a buenas gentes europeas durante siglos. Yo no soy nada de eso y bien orgulloso estoy de no serlo.

Y que para más abundamiento los caspólicos, aburridos de sí mismos tras dejar de estar en el machito, ejerzan de caballo de Troya de la sustitución poblacional en mi tierra ya me toca bastante más la berza, hoygausté. Que vuestra vetusta y megaowneada religión sea un detrito como cualquier otra religión, pase. Es una cuestión íntima del creyente. Pero de ahí a joder a los demás, eso no.


----------



## BGA (29 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Ariadna Tucma » Blog Archive » El clero rebelde en la Independencia Hispanoamericana
> 
> Espera, déjame adivinar tu respuesta: el Vaticano no sabía nada, qué va.
> 
> ...



Sobre asuntos terrenales ha quedado claro que cada miembro de las curias nacionales tiene sus preferencias que no entran en contradicción con la Doctrina. Eso que usted propone sería como decir que el Vaticano instiga a la curia catalana contra resto-España y a la vez hace lo propio desde Valencia contra Cataluña.

Pero ya que lo dice:



> Betty Rodríguez Quevedo*
> 
> Resumen: Es bien conocido que en las luchas independentistas que tuvieron lugar entre 1808 y 1826 en América Latina, los criollos fueron los principales actores. Por otro lado, *ha sido investigado el papel que jugó la Iglesia, como uno de los enemigos fundamentales de la emancipación*. Sin embargo, a principios del siglo XIX, el clero en Hispanoamérica estaba nutrido de elementos de la élite criolla que encontró en la Iglesia una vía de ascenso y realización social, lo cual explica que como parte de la sociedad criolla haya jugado también un papel relevante en la independencia de América Latina, como agente de movilización nacional. En el presente ensayo se demuestra la incidencia de los sacerdotes rebeldes en los movimientos independentistas quienes lucharon no sólo con la palabra, sino también con el fusil. Además, se exponen algunas de sus ideas, y los orígenes de ese pensamiento radical, que bebió tanto de la Ilustración francesa como de las teorías tomístico-suarecianas sobre la Soberanía Popular.



Intentar reducir la complejidad de las relaciones Iglesia-Estado a un asunto meramente patriótico es poco serio por su parte y lo sabe. Recuerde que muchos religiosos han dado su vida por sus países enfrentándose entre sí mientra el Vaticano lo único que puede hacer en estos casos es evitar que se llegue tan lejos como indican los patrones del odio y la venganza en cualquier guerra.

Que sepa, en todo caso, que su respuesta ni roza de lejos al reto lanzado.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2015)

¡Todo este rollo para no reconocer que no conoces el concepto del "libre albedrio" con que respondi a tu pregunta?



Tomibollo dijo:


> Ni católico ni protestante. No soy cristiano. No me creo que un tal Yavé hiciera el mundo en seis días, se enfadara, mandara un diluvio, luego se arrepintiera, luego pidiera que la peña se corte el pito para ser de los suyos, luego diga que no hace falta cortarse el pito porque basta con seguir a su hijo al que envía al mundo, sin legitimación mesiánica, trucando profecías y dándole dos genealogías distintas (en uno de ellas es descendiente de Rahab, una ramera de Jericó que colaboró en el genocidio de su gente), y que ese hijo sea divino aunque se equivoque profetizando el fin del mundo y que esa misma generación suya lo verá, y que resucite y se aparezca a unos lugareños y desde entonces hala, a hacer pasta con los timos del infierno, el purgatorio y demás basura tóxica que aterró de veras a buenas gentes europeas durante siglos. Yo no soy nada de eso y bien orgulloso estoy de no serlo.
> 
> Y que para más abundamiento los caspólicos, aburridos de sí mismos tras dejar de estar en el machito, ejerzan de caballo de Troya de la sustitución poblacional en mi tierra ya me toca bastante más la berza, hoygausté. Que vuestra vetusta y megaowneada religión sea un detrito como cualquier otra religión, pase. Es una cuestión íntima del creyente. Pero de ahí a joder a los demás, eso no.


----------



## Tomibollo (29 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¡Todo este rollo para no reconocer que no conoces el concepto del "libre albedrio" con que respondi a tu pregunta?



Conozco de sobra el concepto de libre albedrío. Es un comodín que usáis para intentar justificar el mutismo absoluto de vuestro dios cada vez que un humano comete una monstruosidad y nadie puede impedirla por mucho que rece y rece y rece y llene el cepillo de la iglesia. Secuestran a estudiantes, la familia reza y reza y saca las imágenes de alguna virgen pero no sirve de nada porque los estudiantes no aparecen, o aparecen sus restos en una fosa. A ese dios inexistente vuestro le han sudado la polla todos los rezos y todo el dolor de esa gente, pero lo tapáis con el "libre albedrío" de los secuestradores y asesinos.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> Conozco de sobra el concepto de libre albedrío. Es un comodín que usáis para intentar justificar el mutismo absoluto de vuestro dios cada vez que un humano comete una monstruosidad y nadie puede impedirla por mucho que rece y rece y rece y llene el cepillo de la iglesia. Secuestran a estudiantes, la familia reza y reza y saca las imágenes de alguna virgen pero no sirve de nada porque los estudiantes no aparecen, o aparecen sus restos en una fosa. A ese dios inexistente vuestro le han sudado la polla todos los rezos y todo el dolor de esa gente, pero lo tapáis con el "libre albedrío" de los secuestradores y asesinos.



Para que íbamos a hablarle de gracia, milagros, intercesiones y ayuda divina si de antemano ya ha escupido Ud sobre todo ello ¿Acaso no sabe que también creemos en aquello de “Nolite dare sanctum canibus, neque mittatis margaritas vestras ante porcos”?

Siga Ud pués en su inopia que nosotros seguiremos abundando en nuestras "fantasías".


----------



## Tomibollo (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Para que íbamos a hablarle de gracia, milagros, intercesiones y ayuda divina si de antemano ya ha escupido Ud sobre todo ello ¿Acaso no sabe que también creemos en aquello de “Nolite dare sanctum canibus, neque mittatis margaritas vestras ante porcos”?
> 
> Siga Ud pués en su inopia que nosotros seguiremos abundando en nuestras "fantasías".



Para porcos unos cuantos católicos que yo me sé. 

Y esa gracia y esos milagros se los creerá algún alma de cántaro. Serán más elegantes que un haitiano manchando un monigote con sangre de pollo, pero no pasan de ser lo mismo, la pretensión de que hay supuestos númenes por ahí que nos hacen caso.

No existe ayuda divina porque no existe ningún dios. Lo demás es bla-ble-bli.


----------



## Verto (29 Sep 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> Para porcos unos cuantos católicos que yo me sé.
> 
> Y esa gracia y esos milagros se los creerá algún alma de cántaro. Serán más elegantes que un haitiano manchando un monigote con sangre de pollo, pero no pasan de ser lo mismo, la pretensión de que hay supuestos númenes por ahí que nos hacen caso.
> 
> No existe ayuda divina porque no existe ningún dios. Lo demás es bla-ble-bli.



Un milagro para esos "Porcos" que lograron que Ud no vistiese hoy una chilaba:

_*La batalla de Lepanto *
7 Octubre, 1571
La oración del rosario salva a la cristiandad

En 1571 la cristiandad era amenazada por los turcos (musulmanes). El Papa San Pío V pidió a todos que rezaran, particularmente el rosario, para obtener la victoria. Una vez conseguida, instituyó la fiesta de Nuestra Señora del Rosario

Los musulmanes ya habían arrasado con la cristiandad en el norte de Africa, en el medio oriente y otras regiones. España y Portugal se había librado después 8 siglos de lucha. La amenaza se cernía una vez mas sobre toda Europa. Los turcos se preparaban para dominarla y acabar con el Cristianismo.

La situación para los cristianos era desesperada. Italia se encontraba desolada por una hambruna, el arsenal de Venecia estaba devastado por un incendio. Aprovechando esa situación los turcos invadieron a Chipre con un formidable ejército. Los defensores de Chipre fueron sometidos a las mas crueles torturas.

El Papa San Pío V trató de unificar a los cristianos para defender el continente pero contó con muy poco apoyo. Por fin se ratificó la alianza en mayo del 1571. La responsabilidad de defender el cristianismo cayó principalmente en Felipe II, rey de España, los venecianos y genoveses. Para evitar rencillas, se declaró al Papa como jefe de la liga, Marco Antonio Colonna como general de los galeones y Don Juan de Austria, generalísimo. El ejército contaba con 20,000 buenos soldados, además de marineros. La flota tenía 101 galeones y otros barcos mas pequeños. El Papa envió su bendición apostólica y predijo la victoria. Ordenó además que sacaran a cualquier soldado cuyo comportamiento pudiese ofender al Señor. 

San Pío V, miembro de la Orden de Santo Domingo, y consciente del poder de la devoción al Rosario, pidió a toda la Cristiandad que lo rezara y que hiciera ayuno, suplicándole a la Santísima Virgen su auxilio ante aquel peligro.

Poco antes del amanecer del 7 de Octubre la Liga Cristiana encontró a la flota turca anclada en el puerto de Lepanto. Al ver los turcos a los cristianos, fortalecieron sus tropas y salieron en orden de batalla. Los turcos poseían la flota mas poderosa del mundo, contaban con 300 galeras, además tenían miles de cristianos esclavos de remeros. Los cristianos estaban en gran desventaja siendo su flota mucho mas pequeña, pero poseían un arma insuperable: el Santo Rosario. En la bandera de la nave capitana de la escuadra cristiana ondeaban la Santa Cruz y el Santo Rosario.

La línea de combate era de 2 kilómetros y medio. A la armada cristiana se le dificultaban los movimientos por las rocas y escollos que destacan de la costa y un viento fuerte que le era contrario. La mas numerosa escuadra turca, sin embargo tenía facilidad de movimiento en el ancho golfo y el viento la favorecía grandemente.

Mientras tanto, miles de cristianos en todo el mundo dirigían su plegaria a la Santísima Virgen con el rosario en mano, para que ayudara a los cristianos en aquella batalla decisiva.

Don Juan mantuvo el centro y tuvo por segundos a Colonna y al general Veneciano, Venieri. Andrés Doria dirigía el ala derecha y Austin Barbarigo la izquierda. Pedro Justiniani, quien comandaba los galeones de Malta, y Pablo Jourdain estaban en cada extremo de la línea. El Marques de Santa Cruz estaba en reserva con 60 barcos listo para relevar a cualquier parte en peligro. Juan de Córdova con 8 barcos avanzaba para espiar y proveer información y 6 barcos Venecianos formaban la avanzada de la flota.

La flota turca, con 330 barcos de todos tipos, tenía casi el mismo orden de batalla, pero según su costumbre, en forma de creciente. No utilizaban un escuadrón de reserva por lo que su línea era mucho mas ancha y así tenían gran ventaja al comenzar la batalla. Hali estaba en el centro, frente a Don Juan de Austria; Petauch era su segundo; Louchali y Siroc capitaneaban las dos alas contra Doria y Barbarigo.

Don Juan dio la señal de batalla enarbolando la bandera enviada por el Papa con la imagen de Cristo crucificado y de la Virgen y se santiguó. Los generales cristianos animaron a sus soldados y dieron la señal para rezar. Los soldados cayeron de rodillas ante el crucifijo y continuaron en esa postura de oración ferviente hasta que las flotas se aproximaron. Los turcos se lanzaron sobre los cristianos con gran rapidez, pues el viento les era muy favorable, especialmente siendo superiores en número y en el ancho de su línea. Pero el viento que era muy fuerte, se calmó justo al comenzar la batalla. Pronto el viento comenzó en la otra dirección, ahora favorable a los cristianos. El humo y el fuego de la artillería se iba sobre el enemigo, casi cegándolos y al fin agotándolos. 

La batalla fue terrible y sangrienta. Después de tres horas de lucha, el ala izquierda cristiana, bajo Barbarigo, logró hundir el galeón de Siroch. Su pérdida desanimó a su escuadrón y, presionado por los venecianos, se retiró hacia la costa. Don Juan, viendo esta ventaja, redobló el fuego, matando así a Hali, el general turco, abordó su galeón, bajó su bandera y gritó: ¡victoria!. Los cristianos procedieron a devastar el centro.

Louchali, el turco, con gran ventaja numérica y un frente mas ancho, mantenía a Doria y el ala derecha a distancia hasta que el Marqués de Santa Cruz vino en su ayuda. El turco entonces escapó con 30 galeones, el resto habiendo sido hundidos o capturados.

La batalla duró desde alrededor de las 6 de la mañana hasta la noche, cuando la oscuridad y aguas picadas obligaron a los cristianos a buscar refugio.

El Papa Pío V, desde el Vaticano, no cesó de pedirle a Dios, con manos elevadas como Moisés. Durante la batalla se hizo procesión del rosario en la iglesia de Minerva en la que se pedía por la victoria. El Papa estaba conversando con algunos cardenales pero, de repente los dejó, se quedó algún tiempo con sus ojos fijos en el cielo, cerrando el marco de la ventana dijo: "No es hora de hablar mas sino de dar gracias a Dios por la victoria que ha concedido a las armas cristianas". Este hecho fue cuidadosamente atestado y auténticamente inscrito en aquel momento y después en el proceso de canonización de Pío V.

Las autoridades después compararon el preciso momento de las palabras del Papa Pio V con los registros de la batalla y encontraron que concordaban de forma precisa. Pero la mayor razón de reconocer el milagro de la victoria naval es por los testimonios de los prisioneros capturados en la batalla. Ellos testificaron con una convicción incuestionable de que habían visto a Jesucristo, San Pedro, San Pablo y a una gran multitud de ángeles, espadas en manos, luchando contra Selim y los turcos, cegándolos con humo. 

En la batalla de Lepanto murieron unos 30,000 turcos junto con su general, Hali. 5,000 fueron tomados prisioneros, entre ellos oficiales de alto rango. 15,000 esclavos fueron encontrados encadenados en las galeras y fueron liberados. Perdieron mas de 200 barcos y galeones. Los cristianos recuperaron además un gran botín de tesoros que los turcos habían pirateado. 

Los turcos con su orgulloso emperador fueron presa de la mayor consternación ante la derrota. Dios, que en su justicia había permitido que parte de las naciones cristianas cayeran bajo la opresión turca, impuso aquel día un límite y no permitió que el cristianismo desapareciera. El Dios que pone límites a las aguas y conoce cada grano de arena, escuchó la oración y manifestó su poder salvador. Fue la última batalla entre galeones de remos. 

Los cristianos lograron una milagrosa victoria que cambió el curso de la historia. Con este triunfo se reforzó intensamente la devoción al Santo Rosario. 

En gratitud perpetua a Dios por la victoria, el Papa Pio V instituyó la fiesta de la Virgen de las Victorias, después conocida como la fiesta del Rosario, para el primer domingo de Octubre. A la letanía de Nuestra Señora añadió "Auxilio de los cristianos". El Papa Pío V murió el primero de mayo de 1572, fue beatificado por Clemente X en 1672 y canonizado por Clemente XI en 1712. Sus restos mortales están en la basílica de Santa María la Mayor en Roma.

En 1569, (dos años antes de la batalla) el mismo Papa, en su Carta Apostólica ”Acostumbraron los Romanos Pontífices" ilustró – y en cierto modo, definió – la forma tradicional del Rosario.

En 1573, el Papa Gregorio XIII le cambió el nombre a la fiesta, por el de Nuestra Señora del Rosario. El Papa Clemente XI extendió la fiesta del Santo Rosario a toda la Iglesia de Occidente, en 1716 (El mismo Papa canonizó al Papa Pío V en 1712). El Papa Benedicto XIII la introdujo en el Breviario Romano y San Pío X la fijó en el 7 de Octubre y afirmó:
"Dénme un ejército que rece el Rosario y vencerá al mundo".

Lo acontecido en Lepanto por intercesión de la Virgen y el rezo del rosario se repitió en Viena, liberada por Juan Sobinski, en Polonia, donde, en agradecimiento a Nuestra Señora por la victoria obtenida, se estableció la fiesta del Dulce Nombre de María o en Rumania entros destacables acontecimientos. _


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2015)

Si conocieras lo que es el "libre albedrio" no habrias escrito la chorrada que le sigue. Es propia de gente sin catequizar, tanto bautizados en la Iglesia como gente ajena a ella.

Aclarate, si no crees en Dios como carajo vas a reprocharle nada. El despiste que traeis es insuperable.



Tomibollo dijo:


> Conozco de sobra el concepto de libre albedrío. Es un comodín que usáis para intentar justificar el mutismo absoluto de vuestro dios cada vez que un humano comete una monstruosidad y nadie puede impedirla por mucho que rece y rece y rece y llene el cepillo de la iglesia. Secuestran a estudiantes, la familia reza y reza y saca las imágenes de alguna virgen pero no sirve de nada porque los estudiantes no aparecen, o aparecen sus restos en una fosa. A ese dios inexistente vuestro le han sudado la polla todos los rezos y todo el dolor de esa gente, pero lo tapáis con el "libre albedrío" de los secuestradores y asesinos.


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

España será calvinista o no será.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2015)

Estremaura sera chunguita, itanita y protestante evanélica... o no será:

EXTREMADURA - Â¡AYÂ¡ BADAJOZ - Los Chunguitos - YouTube



Renato dijo:


> España será calvinista o no será.


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

Ista ista ista, España calvinista. Muerte a los papistas!


----------



## Tomibollo (29 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Un milagro para esos "Porcos" que lograron que Ud no vistiese hoy una chilaba:



No digas bufonadas. No llevamos turbante porque unos no-cristianos, en las Termópilas, dejaron bien clarito de qué pasta está hecho el europeo de verdad, no el chupacirios catequizado.

Y si no hubiera un catolicismo ful y estrogenizante en el siglo VII, los muslimes no se habrían jalado toda Norteáfrica. Si eso no hubiera ocurrido, no habría hecho falta Lepanto, que por cierto no se ganó por rezos sino por hombría europea, algo que ya existía antes de que Jesús se equivocase en su profecía del fin "del estado de cosas".




Bernaldo dijo:


> Si conocieras lo que es el "libre albedrio" no habrias escrito la chorrada que le sigue. Es propia de gente sin catequizar, tanto bautizados en la Iglesia como gente ajena a ella.
> 
> Aclarate, si no crees en Dios como carajo vas a reprocharle nada. El despiste que traeis es insuperable.



No es que no crea en Dios. Es que ese dios no existe. Period. Por tanto, edificar sobre ese pantano no lleva a nada. 

Yo no le reprocho nada a ese dios. Simplemente desmonto vuestros argumentillos. Y si te jode te aguantas. O mejor, reza por mí para que mi alma pecadora se salve del infierno ::


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Sep 2015)

Solo me da pena por ti. Rezo de vez en cuando por los que negáis a Dios en su conjunto, no lo voy a hacer personalizadamente contigo.



Tomibollo dijo:


> Yo no le reprocho nada a ese dios. Simplemente desmonto vuestros argumentillos. Y si te jode te aguantas. O mejor, reza por mí para que mi alma pecadora se salve del infierno ::


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Si conocieras lo que es el "libre albedrio" no habrias escrito la chorrada que le sigue. Es propia de gente sin catequizar, tanto bautizados en la Iglesia como gente ajena a ella.



Uno que es incapaz de distinguir a voluntarios católicos alemanes, tachándolos de "evangélicos", mucho menos va a conocer conceptos como el de "Libre Albedrío". ienso:


----------



## Renato (29 Sep 2015)

Los católicos irán todos al infierno por adorar a Satanás. Arrepiéntete ahora que estás a tiempo, Bernaldo. Y lo mismo os digo a los demás papistas del foro.


----------



## Verto (30 Sep 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Los católicos irán todos al infierno por adorar a Satanás. Arrepiéntete ahora que estás a tiempo, Bernaldo. Y lo mismo os digo a los demás papistas del foro.



Que no Remato, que no se trata de papismo sino de coherencia con el Evangelio. Si Francisco hubiera callado ante este éxodo tendría su buena dosis de crítica dentro y fuera de la Iglesia, y si hubiera insinuado un "que se jodan", la crítica hubiera sido lo más suave que le hubiera caído, especialmente dentro de la Iglesia. Si aquí defendemos lo que Francisco ha dicho, no es por que sea el Papa sino por que lo dicho está en consonancia con el Evangelio y el Magisterio de la Iglesia. 

Yo no sigo al Papa sino a Cristo en su Iglesia, ya se trate de la visible o la invisible. Y defenderé al Papa en tanto éste se mantenga fiel a Cristo y su Evangelio.

Demuestren Uds sin género de dudas que el Papa está siendo infiel a Cristo y traicionando el mensaje del Evangelio y déjense de chorradas.


----------



## Renato (30 Sep 2015)

Rezaré esta noche por tu alma papista descarriada, Verto. Saludos en Jehová.


----------



## Verto (30 Sep 2015)

Gracias. Yo lo hago por Uds a diario, y por los musulmanes, los judíos, los de otras confesiones, los ateos. Por todos los hombres de buena voluntad , e incluso por los de mala voluntad para que se conviertan.

Me agrada saber que Ud le pedirá también a Dios por mi alma.

Un saludo


----------



## MariaL. (30 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> A ver si entendemos los conceptos. La Iglesia es católica, es decir, universal, y por tanto posee espíritu universalista. Esto quiere decir que creemos en la existencia de una verdad universal objetiva, eterna y determinante para cualquier individuo, cultura, tiempo y sociedad. Denunciar eso es como denunciar que el agua está mojada.
> 
> En cambio el multiculturalismo es un concepto civil, político si así se prefiere, que surge en las sociedades principalmente de los países anglo ocidentales y se extiende al resto de países al amparo de la globalización, y designa la coexistencia de múltiples culturas en un mismo terrotorio. Dado esto, la Iglesia paticipa de la multiculturalidad en la medida que lo hacen los países donde tiene presencia.
> 
> Es decir, si llueve todos nos mojamos pero la lluvia no cae porque la Iglesia la haga caer.



A ver, los hebreos no eran universales (católicos) en cambio también creían en una verdad objetiva, bla, bla, bla.

Según los hebreos, tú te podías salvar pero no podías formar parte del pueblo elegido. Había obligaciones, que correspondían a los hebreos, por su concepto de elegidos.
Esto es porque el primer pacto se hizo con un pueblo, el pueblo elegido, sólo este podía pertenecer al pacto, aunque todos pudieran llegar al cielo si eran buenos, dando igual la pertenencia que tuvieran al pueblo que fuera.

En el segundo pacto, cuando Dios entiende que los hebreos rompieron el pacto, lo hace con toda la humanidad, ya no hay pueblos elegidos. Por tanto es universal, es con todos los pueblos, con todas las personas, etc. Eso significa católica, universal por cuanto a todos afecta el pacto.

De verdad, que las clases de religión modernas son un asco, es muchísimo más alto el conocimiento de los ateos sobre vuestra religión, que recibimos en las épocas anteriores a la democracia. Mucha clase gratis, pero entonces os resultaban gratuitas también, pero las aprovechabais, ahora se tira ese dinero, no le dais valor a la pasta que estamos dejando en los colegios para que os enseñen estas cosas sobre vosotros mismos.

Qué disfrutéis de ser unos mantenidos vale, pero tío, usar el dinero para algo bueno, no tirarlo.


----------



## Tomibollo (30 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Que no Remato, que no se trata de papismo sino de *coherencia con el Evangelio*. Si Francisco hubiera callado ante este éxodo tendría su buena dosis de crítica dentro y fuera de la Iglesia, y si hubiera insinuado un "que se jodan", la crítica hubiera sido lo más suave que le hubiera caído, especialmente dentro de la Iglesia. Si aquí defendemos lo que Francisco ha dicho, no es por que sea el Papa sino por que lo dicho está en consonancia con el Evangelio y el Magisterio de la Iglesia.
> 
> Yo no sigo al Papa sino a Cristo en su Iglesia, ya se trate de la visible o la invisible. Y defenderé al Papa en tanto éste se mantenga fiel a Cristo y su Evangelio.
> 
> Demuestren Uds sin género de dudas que el Papa está siendo infiel a Cristo y traicionando el mensaje del Evangelio y déjense de chorradas.



Ni siquiera los evangelios (no el Evangelio, que ésa es otra abstracción) son coherentes, ni internamente ni entre sí. Y eso que se quedaron con cuatro de la inmensa cantidad de ellos que había (cada secta cristiana seguía legítimamente a Cristo con su propio evangelio) por puro cálculo humano. Y eso que dos de ellos, Mateo y Lucas, copian lo que dice Marcos añadiéndole unas cuantas citas comunes (la fuente Q) y luego cada uno sus cosillas, como presuntos cumplimientos de profecías que dan lástima.

Si fueseis más humildes y no presumierais de tener a Dios en la mano y saber lo que piensa y quiere (ya olvidando que ese ser no existe), os iría mejor. Pero esa fatuidad os pierde.

Decía Pakoporras que quiere obispos que huelan a oveja. Ése es el ideal de Pakito, no ser tigres ni águilas ni lobos sino un animal tan gilipollas como una oveja. Que os aproveche.


----------



## Verto (30 Sep 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> Ni siquiera los evangelios (no el Evangelio, que ésa es otra abstracción) son coherentes, ni internamente ni entre sí. Y eso que se quedaron con cuatro de la inmensa cantidad de ellos que había (cada secta cristiana seguía legítimamente a Cristo con su propio evangelio) por puro cálculo humano. Y eso que dos de ellos, Mateo y Lucas, copian lo que dice Marcos añadiéndole unas cuantas citas comunes (la fuente Q) y luego cada uno sus cosillas, como presuntos cumplimientos de profecías que dan lástima.
> 
> Si fueseis más humildes y no presumierais de tener a Dios en la mano y saber lo que piensa y quiere (ya olvidando que ese ser no existe), os iría mejor. Pero esa fatuidad os pierde.
> 
> Decía Pakoporras que quiere obispos que huelan a oveja. Ése es el ideal de Pakito, no ser tigres ni águilas ni lobos sino un animal tan gilipollas como una oveja. Que os aproveche.



Para tratarse de alguien que no existe, existe sin embargo en Ud un interés por Él bastante aclaratorio y descriptivo de la lucha interior que habita en su alma.

Personalmente no creo que existan los jedis y jamás me he molestado en rebatir o entablar debate con quienes siguen la saga de star wars. Por el contrario es curiosa la fijación que tienen muchos ateos por demostrar que su falta de fe y con ello su ego, es superior a los demás.

A fin de despejar las dudas que maliciosamente se ha encargado Ud de sembrar, aclaro que Evangelio es una palabra griega (euangelion) que significa buena noticia, y en términos cristianos se utiliza para designar la buena noticia que refiere a la vida y predicación de Jesucristo, el Hijo Unigénito de Dios hecho hombre.

En cuanto a los evangelistas, estos no proponen cuatro evangelios diferentes, sino un solo evangelio según sus autores. Así, tenemos el Evangelio según san Mateo, el Evangelio según san Juan, el Evangelio según san Lucas y el Evangelio según san Marcos.

El origen de estas cuatro versiones se remonta a san Ireneo de Lyon que era discípulo de san Policarpo quién a su vez era discípulo del apostol san Juan. Debido a la enorme cantidad de versiones y modificaciones de la prédica de Jesús que había en su tiempo, como consecuencia de la proliferación del gnosticismo y las diversas sectas cristianas, hace durante su vida un profundo análisis del origen y desarrollo de todos ellos y llega a concluir en su obra Adversus haereses que los cuatro actuales son los que conforman los cuatro pilares sobre los que sustenta el Evangelio, es decir el mensaje de Jesucristo, haciendo una referencia a cuatro vientos o puntos cardinales que simbolizan el tetramorfos representado en la imagen del profeta Ezquiel cuando describe el trono de Dios flanqueado por cuatro criaturas con rostros de animales, hombre, león, toro y águila.

El Evangelio según san Mateo (mateo es Leví, el recaudador de impuestos a quién llama Cristo, que posteriormente sustituiría el apostolado de Judas Iscariote tras la crucifixión de Jesús) representa al hombre porque describe a Jesús como al Dios hecho hombre, Rey de los Judios, es decir el Mesías profetizado en las Sagradas Escrituras. Describe un Evangelio mayormente destinado a gentes de origen judío por ser muy rico en citas del Antiguo Testamento. Está considerado como el texto más rico en valores morales y contiene cinco importantes discursos de Jesús entre los que destaca el Sermón de la Montaña. 

El Evangelio según san Marcos, quien al parecer era un amigo de Pedro que posteriormente acompañó a Pablo y Bernabé, se identifica con el león porque describe la fuerza de Voluntad de Cristo. Es el más antiguo de los cuatro y está destinado a los cristianos no judíos del Imperio romano. Es el más narrativo de todos y hace una profusa descripción de la Palestina de Jesús centrándose esencialmente en el camino de Jesús, es decir en su viaje hacia Jerusalén para cumplir el misterio pascual. Jesús va a Jerusalem sin mermar un ápice su mensaje, sabiendo lo que allí le espera, de ahí que esta versión simbolice su poderosa fuerza de voluntad.

El Evangelio según san Lucas, que era un médico compañero de san Pablo, simboliza al toro porque describe muy bien los sentimientos de compasión y de justicia de Jesús hacia toda la humanidad lo se interpreta como propio de una persona de gran corazón, de un corazón fuerte como el corazón del toro. Junto a esta versión del Evangelio, Lucas escribiría también los "Hechos de los Apostoles" en una serie de escritos dirigidos a un tal Teófilo de quién no se tienen noticias. Por el significado del nombre Teófilo (amigo de Dios), se presupone que va dirigido en general a todos aquellos que siguen a Jesucristo al inicio de la nueva era (en aquella época el significado de los nombres tenía una importancia superlativa que daba sentido al ser del individuo). Esta versión relata la actividad de Jesús en Jerusalén y se centra especialmente en su amor por los pobres y en la redención de los pecados de los hombres.

Estos tres evangelistas conforman lo que se denominan evangelios sinópticos por presentar enormes similitudes entre si que confirman de esta forma las descripciones realizadas entre ellos de la prédica y vida pública de Jesús.

Finalmente el Evangelio según san Juan, estaría atribuído al propio Juan, el discípulo predilecto de Jesús, y único de los Apóstoles que permanecería con Él junto a la Cruz, quién también escribiría el Apocalipsis. Simboliza al águila por presentar un pensamiento muy elevado y aunque utiliza un lenguaje sencillo, es de una enorme complejidad espiritual que permite la más profunda de las reflexiones acerca de la vida y obra de Jesucristo. Es bastante distinto a los demás en cuanto a contenidos y estilo narrativo. Apenas menciona los milagros y parábolas de Jesús y no habla de la institución de la Eucaristía, ni del Padre Nuestro o de las bienaventuranzas. Comienza hablando de Jesús como del Verbo de Dios hecho carne y estaría dirigido a aquellos que buscan abundar en el pensamiento de Dios. Orígenes lo describe de la siguiente forma: “la flor de toda la Escritura es el Evangelio y la flor del Evangelio es el que nos ha transmitido Juan, cuyo sentido profundo y ordenado nadie podrá captar jamás.” 

De alguna forma los cuatro textos representan la creación de Dios: Al hombre creado a su imagen y semejanza, a la tierra creada para él, al amor que da sentido a todo lo creado y al Espíritu que todo lo une en Comunión. 

Un saludo


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (30 Sep 2015)

Ale. Y a negarlo quien pueda, no quien quiera


----------



## Verto (30 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ale. Y a negarlo quien pueda, no quien quiera



_*¿Quién podrá extrañarse de qué hoy vuestro Apostolado se presente como un recio tronco, robusto y frondoso, cargado no sólo de ramas y de flores, sino también de frutos?*; ¿por qué admirarse de que esté canónicamente erigido casi en la totalidad de vuestras diócesis y bajo su estandarte se agrupen más de dos millones de corazones fervorosos? Porque este celo, que es deseo ardiente alimentado por el amor, y es ímpetu apostólico, y es oración ferviente en unión con la plegaria continua del Corazón Santísimo de Jesús, tenía que arraigar necesariamente —dejadnos hablar así— en *la entraña generosa del rico terruño español, dispuesto siempre para todo lo bueno y todo lo grande*. Y porque había sido ya celo* la defensa de la integridad de vuestra fe en los siglos primeros, y celo después la Cruzada multisecular durante la dominación árabe, y celo finalmente la epopeya gigante con que España rompió los viejos límites del mundo conocido, descubrió un continente nuevo y le evangelizó para Cristo;* por eso, al encenderse en 1844 a los pies de la Virgen de Francia, al otro lado de los Pirineos, la chispa providencial, bastó el más leve golpe de la brisa para hacerla saltar la cordillera y prender segura en campo tan magníficamente preparando.

¡Y en poco tiempo, qué hoguera ! Los nombres, providencialmente reunidos en haz fraternal, de Bernardo Francisco de Hoyos, Agustín de Cardaveraz, Juan de Loyola y Pedro de Calatayud *dicen más que un volumen de historia, porque muestran la generosidad con que el alma española correspondió a aquel nuevo esfuerzo de la misericordia divina, a aquella «redención amorosa»*, que la caridad inagotable de un Dios ofrecía a la triste humanidad del siglo XVIII. Con ellos estalló un incendio hasta entonces latente, y al soplo de la gracia divina se alzó luego una llama, de cuyo último resplandor está siendo teatro esa magnífica plaza de la Armería, donde nos parece que os oímos gritar hasta enronquecer: *«Reinará, sí, reinará en España y con más veneración que en otras partes; reinará en esta España de sus predilecciones, aquí reunida para darle gracias, para repetir sus propósitos y para renovar su consagración»*.

Darle gracias. *En algunas horas tenebrosas de la historia, Dios alza su mano omnipotente y deja pasar la bíblica cabalgata de los cuatro caballos, que con sus pezuñas airadas lo trituran todo; podadera y azote de Dios, que así corta lo que sobra y castiga a quien ha prevaricado.* Pero a las puertas del solar ibérico, donde aún humeaban los restos de una hoguera no menos terrible, la algarada no pasó adelante; y fue grande señal de la misericordia divina. Por eso vuestra Asamblea de hoy ha de ser ante todo la Asamblea de la gratitud: ¡«Gracias, Señor, —como en ocasión solemne se dijo un día—, gracias por habernos librado misericordiosamente de la común desgracia de la guerra, que tantos pueblos ha desangrado»!

Mas *la gratitud sincera se muestra en la esplendidez de los propósitos que la acompañan. Vuestra patria se ha salvado de la última hecatombe mundial, pero no por eso tendrá menos necesidad de vivir la vida del Apostolado, es decir, vida de amor, de mutua caridad, de oración común que hermana los espíritus, de devoción a aquel Corazón que es todo mansedumbre y misericordia, de celo apostólico que quiere ganar a todos para Cristo, pero especialmente a los hermanos extraviados. Porque donde perdurasen el odio y el rencor, no habría lugar para aquel Corazón, que ardientemente desea el amor *y, si es necesaria, la reconciliación entre los hermanos, sea, pues, también vuestra reunión la Asamblea de la caridad, mientras repetís de nuevo: ¡«Venga a nosotros vuestro santísimo Reino, que es Reino de justicia y de amor»!.

(...)

*España, bajo el amparo poderoso de la Virgen del Pilar y del glorioso Apóstol Santiago; España, fiada en el amor de aquel Corazón adorable, que sobre su suelo triunfa en cien monumentos y en mil altares: España, sólidamente apoyada en su firme tradición católica, en la intercesión de sus grandes santos y en la enseñanza de sus insignes teólogos y doctores; España, asistida por la clara inteligencia, la indomable voluntad y el corazón firme de sus mejores hijos encontrará también hoy su camino y por él seguirá derecha hasta la meta que la Divina Providencia le ha establecido, acordándose siempre del aviso del Señor : «Quicumque glorificaverit me, glorificabo eum; qui autem contemnunt me, erunt ignobiles»*_

---

_En Hechos 6, 1-7 los Apóstoles imponen las manos sobre aquellos que deben servir las mesas porque no pueden «descuidar la Palabra de Dios». Porque la fe viene del anuncio, necesitamos obispos kerigmáticos. Hombres que hacen accesible ese «para vosotros» del que habla san Pablo. Hombres custodios de la doctrina no para medir cuán distante vive el mundo de la verdad que la misma contiene, sino para fascinar al mundo, para cautivarlo con la belleza del amor, para seducirlo con el ofrecimiento de la libertad que da el Evangelio. *La Iglesia no necesita apologetas de las propias causas, ni cruzados de las propias batallas, sino sembradores humildes y confiados de la verdad, que saben que esa verdad siempre se les entrega de nuevo y se fían de su poder.* Obispos conscientes de que incluso cuando será de noche y la fatiga del día los encontrará cansados, en el campo estarán germinando las semillas. *Hombres pacientes porque saben que la cizaña no será jamás abundante como para llenar el campo. El corazón humano está hecho para el trigo, ha sido el enemigo quien ha lanzado la semilla mala a escondidas. El tiempo de la cizaña, sin embargo, está ya irrevocablemente fijado.*_

Y el que quiera saber más, ale, ya sabe; a buscar las fuentes


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (30 Sep 2015)

Jojojojo, lo que me he estado perdiendo. Me chiflan estos hilos, el buen rollito que destilan... Testosterona y fanfarronería _everywhere_. Sinceramente, me cuesta elegir entre la opción de pillar palomitas y disfrutar del estrépito o lanzarme a la pista a bailar, creo que ya he elegido participar, una vez más, en este cíclico y recurrente _déjà vu_, un clásico de _Burbuja.info_: capillitas vs nancies&cía (aceptemos estos clichés, no exactos pero sí de uso común, para definirnos desenfadamente, mutuamente, de buen rollito y sin acritud). La batalla entre el espíritu y el materialismo biológico, Cristo vs Nietzsche.

Opino que nos estamos olvidando de la madre del cordero: dos siglos de liberalismo triunfante, las consecuencias lógicas de la revolución incendiaria, el fruto de la sacralizada Ilustración. Nuevo Régimen vs Antiguo Régimen, un mundo donde Dios lo impregnaba todo (y donde se preservaba la identidad de los Pueblos de Europa) vs otro donde las ideologías lo empapan y destruyen todo. Todos los males que en este hilo se exponen son el fruto de dos siglos de liberalismo, siglos en los que la Iglesia y la Fe en Cristo ha ido siendo aparcadas, y convertida en, no sé en qué... El mundo, la Sociedad, ha cambiado, el veneno de este liberalismo lo impregna todo, también a nuestra Iglesia (éste es un hecho innegable). Bienvenidos al mundo de los ciudadanos, a un mundo sin Dios, de las Democracias liberales, un hombre un voto.... Es tiempo de ciudadanos, no de hombres (hombre/mujer), creo que no tengo que explicar las diferencias... Y sí, en cierto modo, la Iglesia se postra ante el mundo moderno (de no ser así sería proscrita), eso sí, se debería distinguir entre Jerarquía y Fe católica/Iglesia. Desgraciadamente somos pocos los católicos que defendermos que nuestra Fe es incompatible con la democracia, con el buenismo y la tolerancia, con los paradigmas de nuestros tiempos, y lo hacemos desde una postura de intansigencia católica. Pero, no nos olvidemos de quienes crearon este escenario anti-católico que lo impregna todo.

Me repito, porque leyendo según qué cosas, parece que apruebo la invasión tercemundista y/o abrir las puertas al Islam. Lo diga el Papa o quien sea, no los quiero en mi Patria, ayudar a los refugiados sí, pero no meterlos en mi casa... No comparto ese buenismo suicida, creo que el Santo Padre no interpreta este asunto desde una perspectiva correcta, obvia el peligro... Poseo mi propio criterio.

Voy con las réplicas:

-Da Grappla: ¿heredero de Pizarro? Jojojojo, cómo lo flipas, _pringáo_. Te comunico que con tus intervenciones en este hilo has rebasado, con creces, mi umbral de vergüenza ajena; pa-té-ti-co. Tú no pasas de ex-macarra participante en peleas callejeras, "méritos" igualados por cualquier yonki o pandillero, vamos, al nivel de la basurilla social, ¿acaso te crees otra cosa flipáo? Pssss menudo personajillo estás hecho, tú y las pelis que te montas, _especialito_ mío. Tu hueca pedantería camina de la mano de tu ufana gilipollez, ni siquiera eres consciente del ridículo tan espantoso que haces, payaso. Ah, sí, también ex-legionario y asiduo al _gim_, impresionada me hallo, oye. La cabra tira al monte, por mucho que trates de huir de eso que eres.... Ya sabes, lana con lana (tú y los tuyos) y seda con seda (lo católicos), ya sabes de dónde proviene la lana, el balido más común de nuestros tiempos; el anti-catolico. Y aún te creerás especial por emitirlo, pssss.... Ofendidísimos nos hallamos, ooooh. (Risas)

Por cierto, los conquistadores, como los hombres que componían los tercios (me refiero a los españoles), los hombres que realizaron la reconquista... los autores y participantes de las gestas y batallas de nuestra Historia, eran católicos, todos ellos poseían una profunda Fe en Cristo, no te apropies de lo que no te pertenece, son de los nuestros, no de los tuyos. Interpretáis erróneamente (no sé si por mala fe o por ignorancia) eso de poner la otra mejlla, lo interpretáis literalmente. Claro que los conquistadores poseían ambición y carecían de escrúpulos (eran hombres de su tiempo), eran pecadores (si no fuésemos pecadores no perteneceríamos a la Iglesia) y caían en las mismas miserias humanas que cualquier otro, pero formaban parte de una Empresa común, hispánica y católica, la construcción de la Obra más grande jamás hecha por el hombre: la Hispanidad, ¿de qué dices que formas parte tú, payaso?, ¿cuáles dices que son tus méritos para equipararte a ellos? Risible no, lo siguiente.

Si te leyesen escribir lo que escribes te iban a quitar la tontería enviándote al más allá y tal, y no solo a ti, en comandita iríais al _cielo_... (Risas)

Por cierto, mira judío, te ha salido un novio, Bernaldo, como siga adulándote y considerántote especial, me veré obligada a dudar de su hererosexualidad. Esto para ti, Bernaldo; al enemigo ni agua. Aquí izamos el estantarte del Tigre de Maestrazgo, sin medias tintas. Busca guerra, pues guerra tendrá.

Dicho esto, y volviendo a nuestros tiempos, un simple repaso al Catecismo de la Iglesia serviría para hallar conceptos como guerra justa, legítima defensa, etc...

-Sr. Arrekarrallo: le veo en forma, si cabe con mayor acritud de la habitual hacia Cristo y el cristianismo. Creo que me ahorraré el hastío mútuo que nos provocaría repetir este debate por enésima vez, el choque de trenes, dos posturas contrapuestas e irreconciliables, que ambos conocemos, perfectamente. Además, usamos códigos distintos con los cuales interpretar la Historia, resultaría estéril. Un saludo.

-Don Pelayo: dime con quién andas y te diré quién y qué eres... En este hilo se ha despreciado el cristianismo, se han mofado de Cristo (no solo atacan a la Iglesia/Roma), y lo han hecho aquellos con quienes vas de la manito, a quienes aplaudes y te aplauden, y con quienes actúas en connivencia. De tu teclado no ha salido ni una sola palabra hacia ellos, en defensa de Cristo... Tus ataques se centran, exclusivamente, en los católicos, así que deja dar lecciones, renegado, sigue enseñando la patita... Por lo que a mí respecta, tu elección es clara, y como frikazo y enemigo de Cristo te trataré.

-Renatín: im-pa-ga -ble su afición al trolleo, es la salsa que le faltaba al hilo.

-Sr. Tomibollo: a usted no le sigo mucho, pero leerle en este hilo ha sido más que suficiente para situarle, leído a uno de su especie, leído que todos. Veo que sigue la moda, la corriente identitaria de este vertedero, fascinado por lo espartano y tal. Le daré mi opinion al respecto, obviamente más acertada y cualificada que la suya. (Risas)

Para ahorrar tiempo recurriré a repetirme (todos lo hascemos, siempre es lo mismo) como explicación:

Me temo que los griegos (como los españoles, estos lo hicieron por su patria y por Cristo) no combatieron por Europa ni por la raza blanca ni _ná_, sino por su libertad contra un enemigo común (fuesen persas o fuesen lo que fuesen, esto da igual), difícilmente podrían combatir por un concepto inexistente, ya que Europa para los griegos era algo mucho más lejano y bastante menos conocido/familiar que Oriente (aquí podría citarle el periodo helenístico -alejandrino- escandalosamente oriental). Para ellos Europa era algo ajeno, por mucho que compartiesen raza, Pueblos y tribus de las cuales desconocían su existencia, al menos en una gran parte, tribus que vivían en chozas y sin alfabeto mientras en Grecia y Oriente se edificaba la Civilización...

A ver si se cree usted que Grecia (Europa, según ustedes), era un terrtorio impermeable, en el que la Civilización surgió de la nada, que su situación estratégica, el mar Egeo, puente entre Oriente y Occidente (la infuencia, intercambio, etc, que esto supone) no es el _quid_ de este asunto... A no ser que usted piense que Europa es un continente aislado y que la civilización europea -hemos quedado en llamarla así- nació en Grecia espontáneamente.

Sí es cierto, por ejemplo, que Grecia es la cuna de la Filosofía, aunque no podemos decir que la creó, sí la perfeccionó y llevó a su máximo esplendor. La Ciencia no, los orígenes de la Ciencia están en Babilonia y Egipto. Dicho esto, los persas son persas, los chinos son chinos, los árabes, árabes, los europeos, europeos ... y sí todas estas culturas se desarrollaron dentro de una civilización, cada una de ellas marcada por diversos factores (orografía, geografía, religión, guerras, etnia, clima, etc, también la raza, obvio, no desprecio este factor, uno más), que las dotan de peculiaridad, la griega no iba a ser un caso distinto.

Dicho esto, lo sucedido en las Termópilas, no es comparable a la gesta de, por ejemplo, Hernán Cortés y la conquista de Méjico. Y, sin irnos a épocas pasadas, en pleno S.XX, en nuestro País: La batalla de Codo, donde menos de doscientos carlistas catalanes resistieron el ataque de cerca de 12.000 republicanos e hicieron fracasar su ofensiva. Sobra decir que murieron la práctica totalidad de estos héroes. Cuando se les acabó la munición cargaron con sus bayonetas contra los tanques republicanos al grito de ¡Viva Cristo Rey! Gesta por la que se le fue impuesta la Cruz Laureada de San Fernando Colectiva al Terç de Requetés Nostra Senyora de Montserrat. Ya ve, de qué pasta están hechos los católicos españoles, y sin ir al _gim_ ni ir de machotes, sin artificio que se queda en fanfarronada.

Y, ya si nos ponemos exquisitos y puristas, me repito: Empiece usted a definir qué es Europa, ya no le hablo de esta Europa -lo que hoy conocemos como Europa, lo europeo- surgida de la ruptura religiosa del luteranismo que disgregó el espíritu europeo, de la ruptura ética del maquiavelismo, la ruptura política del bodinismo, la ruptura jurídica del hobbesianismo. La ruptura sociológica que dio lugar a esta Europa moderna como contraposición a la Cristiandad ya que, anteriormente no existía Europa tal y como usted la conoce, sino la Cristiandad y, previo a esto, jamás existió Europa como tal...

La Historia se repite, la decadencia de la antigua Roma, como ellos, débiles, temerosos, entregados al hedonismo, haraganes dedicando su tiempo al circo mientras se les caía el Imperio… y a las puertas los bárbaros… los islamistas son los nuevos bárbaros, más fuertes que este decadente Occidente. Poseen todos los factores a su favor para imponerse.… Pero ya no existirá un Cristianismo que nos salve.

Por cierto, le recuerdo que los mongoles conquistaron medio mundo, que los musulmanes en apenas un siglo hicieron lo mismo (una fe que les dio unidad y fortaleza), vamos, que la fiereza y valentía no es propia de ninguna raza... Otra cosa es generar... 

Una pregunta, dígame; ¿qué aportes, dignos de destacar -que no sea esta fiereza- han hecho a la humanidad, los Pueblos que habitaban la península antes de que la Fe católica les diese unidad, fortaleza, una Empresa común y un lugar de honor en la Historia? Tic, tac, tic, tac....

Tratar de debatir con ustedes sobre Teología es como explicarle física cuántica a un niño de cinco años. Así que tratemos de explicar las el papel del Cristianismo en el nacimiento de Europa, la Fe católica para ser exacta. Una vez más:

El Imperio de Occidente cayó, los pueblos germanos se adueñaron de sus restos, poco a poco se fueron convirtiendo al cristianismo y con ello asumiendo la herencia de Roma, así nació Europa, la primera piedra de las naciones europeas. Después llegaron más "bárbaros", vikingos, eslavos y demás... que también terminaron convirtiéndose e integrándose en la naciente civilización europea (antes no existía esta civilización europea, homogénea, no existía nada que la generara, en muchos casos, Pueblos que ni conocían la existencia unos de otros, unos sin alfabeto y viviendo en chozas mientras en Grecia y Roma....). Seguimos, Rusia, Irlanda, escandinavos... ni Roma, ni los griegos, jamás habían llegado tan lejos... Nació Europa, generada por el Cristianismo, la expansión y el resurgir de la civilización, creo que es evidente que fue el Cristianismo el generador y creador de Europa. Le dio un código ético y moral, uniformidad, Roma como árbitro de las disputas entre naciones, generó el arte, preservó la cultura de los clásicos, creó las universidades, hospitales, la base de la Ciencia moderna, dio un idioma común, el latín, que unificaba a los eruditos en la misma lengua, otorgó unidad a los incipientes Reinos, etc, todo. Y, sin él, una vez dada la espalda a Cristo, vuelve su decadencia, la ausencia de valores...

Sigamos con España:

España (lo mismo ocurre con Europa y sus naciones) no existiría más allá de un territorio poblado por diversos pueblos, sin la unidad que le otorgó la Fe católica, la unidad en una Fe común que la forjó, y a la que debe su Historia e idiosincrasia, ¿qué era España antes de que la Fe católica le diese unidad? Le debe todo, su Historia gestas, arte, tradiciones... Por esta Fe combatimos contra un mundo conjurado en nuestra contra hasta caer extenuados y desangrados, en ella radica nuestra unidad y grandeza, como bien dice Don Menénez Pelayo; no tenemos otra, sin esa Fe común que nos otorgó unidad, ya vemos cómo se deshace España...

Más:

¿Qué habrá sucedido para que desde una Sociedad tribal y sin alfabeto, hayamos dado este salto? Es lo que llamo la continuidad de la Civilización, con sus luces y sombras, esta continuidad es la garante del progreso ... su inicio ya sabe dónde lo situamos, Grecia/Roma. Sin esta continuidad que le otorgó el Cristianismo se hubiera quebrado, todos tus argumentos serían aire, la prueba de esto; S. XIV, peste, violencia, muerte ... Edad Oscura, qué cerquita estuvimos de caer ¿eh? Pero no, no caímos, de nuevo la Iglesia, Renacimiento, imprenta, consolidación de los Estados con la Religión como nexo de unión, fortaleza e identidad, nacimiento de la burguesía, orden natural cristiano, descubrimiento de América, Protestantismo, Capitalismo ... ética católica vs ética protestante, Cristianismo... Sin él, su mundo, su Europa, ni España, existirían... Bienvenido a la realidad.

Respecto a eso de que ponemos la otra mejilla, pues depende, oiga. Respecto a eso de que somos pocos y mayores, si, es cierto que la Iglesia no está viviendo sus mejores momentos, pero, ¿cuántos dicen que son ustedes? Me cito:



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Sí, pocos, pero no tan pocos, no pierda la esperanza:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LYKDQYgki-k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Añado, sobre la Fe de los hombres de los tercios y la intercensión divina: el milagro de Empel. Creo que sintetiza perfectamente a esos hombres y a esa España, pocas dudas quedan:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/1m_OxpbIiNc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Edito; corregir.


----------



## Verto (30 Sep 2015)

Bienvenida de nuevo Ariadna, me alegra volver a verle por este ya, nuestro tema.

Sigo con mis citas para el que este capacitado para leer y entender. Hoy ya me he cansado de escribir:

En el documento "*Memoria y reconciliación, la Iglesia y las culpas del pasado"* de la Comisión teológica internacional, se aborda el tema que propone nuestro querido Da Grappla.

_¿se puede hacer pesar sobre la conciencia actual una culpa vinculada a fenómenos históricos irrepetibles, como las cruzadas o la inquisición? ¿No es demasiado fácil juzgar a los protagonistas del pasado con la conciencia actual (como hacen escribas y fariseos, según Mt 23,29-32), como si la conciencia moral no se hallara situada en el tiempo? ¿Se puede acaso, por otra parte, negar que el juicio ético siempre tiene vigencia, por el simple hecho de que la verdad de Dios y sus exigencias morales siempre tienen valor? Cualquiera que sea la actitud a adoptar, ésta debe confrontarse con estos interrogantes y buscar respuestas que estén fundadas en la revelación y en su transmisión viva en la fe de la Iglesia. La cuestión prioritaria es, por tanto, la de esclarecer en qué medida las peticiones de perdón por las culpas del pasado, sobre todo cuando se dirigen a grupos humanos actuales, entran en el horizonte bíblico y teológico de la reconciliación con Dios y con el prójimo._

Más adelante responde:

_¿Cuáles son las condiciones de una correcta interpretación del pasado desde el punto de vista del conocimiento histórico? Para determinarlas hay que tener en cuenta la complejidad de la relación que existe entre el sujeto que interpreta y el pasado objeto de interpretación; en primer lugar se debe subrayar la recíproca extrañeza entre ambos. Eventos y palabras del pasado son ante todo «pasados»; en cuanto tales son irreductibles totalmente a las instancias actuales, pues poseen una densidad y una complejidad objetivas, que impiden su utilización únicamente en función de los intereses del presente. Hay que acercarse, por tanto, a ellos mediante una investigación histórico‑crítica, orientada a la utilización de todas las informaciones accesibles de cara a la reconstrucción del ambiente, de los modos de pensar, de los condicionamientos y del proceso vital en que se sitúan aquellos eventos y palabras, para cerciorarse así de los contenidos y los desafíos que, precisamente en su diversidad, plantean a nuestro presente._

El documento trata de forma extendida toda esta cuestiónn en el plano de los errores que en nombre de la Iglesia se pudieran haber cometido en el pasado. Quien tenga interés que lo lea (puede hacerlo pinchando el título del documento), y quién no, que no venga luego a decir que no hay respuestas ni argumentos. 

Lo que personalmente podamos decir no alcanza a los niveles de respuesta que la propia Iglesia pueda ofrecer. Se apela a la Iglesia y por tanto es la Iglesia quien mejor responde.

Saludos


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (30 Sep 2015)

Que raro se siente a una mujer hablando de violencias...es tan...ajeno

---------- Post added 30-sep-2015 at 16:04 ----------




Verto dijo:


> Bienvenida de nuevo Ariadna, me alegra volver a verle por este ya, nuestro tema.
> 
> Sigo con mis citas para el que este capacitado para leer y entender. Hoy ya me he cansado de escribir:
> 
> ...



si vamos, que nos cambiamos la sotana cuando haga falta y tal

vamos a ver, las cruzadas o la inquisición como fenómenos pueden tener críticas, como instituciones no

el Papa Urbano II no le dijo a los cruzados "hijos míos, violad sarracenas y judías y herejes griegas allá donde las encontréis". Luego los cruzados harían lo que le saliera de los cojones.

El problema es Pako I que sí que está diciendo directamente disparates muy suknormales en contra de crecientes voces discordantes revelando una sorprendente convergencia con lo de lo que el Prada está rajando cada semana

La verdad es que es comodísimo ser católico; en caso de duda, lo que diga el Papa y si dentro de 1000 años hay que hablar de los refugiaos como de las kruzadas o los inkisidores, se hace


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (30 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Bienvenida de nuevo Ariadna, me alegra volver a verle por este ya, nuestro tema.



Hola.

Este tipo de hilos son un clásico, el ambiente resulta muy familliar. Siempre he pensado que el progretariado debe de estar mondándose de la risa con este cíclico y bochornoso espectáculo que damos dos de los bandos del sector _faccioso_ de este Foro. (Risas)

Nota; por cierto, no he hecho referencia al nuevo avatar de Don Pelayo, te viene muy grande, Pelayín, estás en el bando equivocado. Tú verás...

Saludos.

---------- Post added 30-sep-2015 at 16:10 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Que raro se siente a una mujer hablando de violencias...es tan...ajeno



Achácalo a mi adversión hacia los fanfarrones, sumado al deber de defender mi Fe y la Historia de España cuando está siendo atacada. Tú ya sabes cuáles son mis costumbres...


----------



## Verto (30 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> si vamos, que nos cambiamos la sotana cuando haga falta y tal
> 
> vamos a ver, las cruzadas o la inquisición como fenómenos pueden tener críticas, como instituciones no
> 
> ...



Todo lo que hace y dice la Iglesia o el Papa es mantenerse fiel al Evangelio, de acuerdo con la reflexión y las circunstancias propias de cada época. 

Me reitero por chorrocentésima vez *¿Que ha dicho o hecho la Iglesia o el Papa, en este tema, que sea contradictorio con el mensaje del Evangelio o con el Magisterio de la Iglesia?*

Hemos hechos nuestras reflexiones personales y hemos publicado multitud de documentos de la propia Iglesia que abordan el tema y desmontan su teoría, en cambio Ud nos cuelga unas fotitos y alguna que otra noticia dispersa y con ello se monta una acusación de baratillo mediante la que cree estar legitimado para acusar a la Iglesia de pro invasora y anti cristiana, y ahí queda eso como el que se tira un pedo.

Desde luego huevos tiene pero ¿llenos de qué? Seriedad hombre. Tenga en verdad la testoterona que presume tener y sumérjase en el tema, en el magisterio del Papa, en los documentos de la Iglesia y en la historia para articular una denuncia en condiciones o déjese de cuentos asusta niños.

Saludos


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (30 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Nota; por cierto, no he hecho referencia al nuevo avatar de Don Pelayo, te viene muy grande, Pelayín, estás en el bando equivocado. Tú verás...



Si esa bandera estuviese en el piso y hubiera que levantarla a riesgo de lo que fuera me fío más de él que de ti. 



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Achácalo a mi adversión hacia los fanfarrones, sumado al deber de defender mi Fe y la Historia de España cuando está siendo atacada. Tú ya sabes cuáles son mis costumbres...



Sabrás tú lo que haya llegado a hacer yo...A todos nos gusta quedar bien

Tienes idea de violencias como de historia de la Ciencia.

Que me da igual vaya, lo importante es que me he molestao en leerme la primera mitad

Y me encontré esto



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Me repito, porque leyendo según qué cosas, parece que apruebo la invasión tercemundista y/o abrir las puertas al Islam. Lo diga el Papa o quien sea, no los quiero en mi Patria, ayudar a los refugiados sí, pero no meterlos en mi casa... *No comparto ese buenismo suicida, creo que el Santo Padre no interpreta este asunto desde una perspectiva correcta, obvia el peligro...* Poseo mi propio criterio.



Una menos



Verto dijo:


> Todo lo que hace y dice la Iglesia o el Papa es mantenerse fiel al Evangelio, de acuerdo con la reflexión y las circunstancias propias de cada época.
> 
> Me reitero por chorrocentésima vez *¿Que ha dicho o hecho la Iglesia o el Papa, en este tema, que sea contradictorio con el mensaje del Evangelio o con el Magisterio de la Iglesia?*
> 
> ...



el evangelio pero adaptado a cada época, tócate los cojones...edición para progres siglo XXI no jode :XX:


----------



## Marin V (30 Sep 2015)

beke dijo:


> ¿Què tiene de malo que un indìgena sea el lider de una naciòn indìgena? no seas rasista
> 
> La amèrica espanyola tambièn tiene edificios deses que te molan, ademàs de tener infinitamente mas historia, belleza y arquitectura.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien te puedo poner fotos pijas de mi pais, y eso no demuestra nada.

























Todo muy guapo, pero son burbujas en medio de un continente plagado por el tercermundismo innato de la mayoría de su gente.

Esas imágenes de arriba no pueden cubrir esto:

Petare, la favela mas grande de Sudamérica






algun lugar de argentina:






La Paz, Bolivia:


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (30 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Si esa bandera estuviese en el piso y hubiera que levantarla a riesgo de lo que fuera me fío más de él que de ti.



Sí, por eso interviene en este hilo en comandita y connivenciia con los enemigos declarados de Cristo, ¿o lo has leído hacerles un solo reproche ante la barbaridades y ofensas a Cristo que en este hilo se han escrito?,¿quiénes son los destinatarios de sus ataques, sino los católicos? Católico, defierde tu Fe. Blanco y en botella, Grapplita. Quédate con los renegados, él lo es, no hay sitio para ellos en nuestro bando.

Esto y, créeme, las cosas no suceden o dejan de suceder por lo que tú te fíes o dejes de fiar. Desgraciadamente para ti, tus opiniones son muy prescindibles, eso se vería cuando ya no quepa lugar para las fanfarronadas... Yo sé cuál sería mi deber, como mujer y como católica (como esposa y madre, ya me queda menos para esto, oye), lo haría lo mejor que puedo y sé, no aspiro a ocupar un lugar que no me corresponde ni a ser perfecta. Eso sí, en un Foro se igualan los sexos, y no soy de las que rehuyen la bulla, el combate. 

Dicho esto, tú no tienes ni idea de en qué consiste la Santa Causa y qué representa ese estandarte, menos aún de quién debe izarlo y quién no. Obviamente hoy, en estos tiempos, a cualquiera le quedaría muy grande, no soy una excepción, a cualquiera, eran hombres -y mujeres- de otros tiempos de otra pasta...



> Sabrás tú lo que haya llegado a hacer yo...A todos nos gusta quedar bien



La violencia _per se_ no sirve para _ná_, (los simios también se pelean), si no se pone a disposición, si no sirve, a una buena Causa. Dime, ¿qué has construído o preservado, con tu violencia, que no sea tu ego?, ¿te recuerdo tu afición a retar a usuarios para quedar y pegarles?, ¿qué merito deseas que te reconozca por esta "hazaña"? Impresionada me hallo y tal...



> Tienes idea de violencias como de historia de la Ciencia.



En lo primero aciertas, pero sé distinguir a un hombre de un fanfarrón y/o de un macarra, también conozco la Historia...



> Que me da igual vaya, lo importante es que me he molestao en leerme la primera mitad



Yo también te leí, tus vanos intentos de ofender, de ahí una respuesta a tu altura.



> Una menos



Parece que a la vigesimoséptima lo has pillado, ¿cortito o mala intencionalidad?

Te estás luciendo en este hilo. Venga, un saludo, me canso.


Edito; errata.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (30 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> esposa y madre, ya me queda menos para esto, oye



Enhorabuena


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (30 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Enhorabuena.



Gracias, aunque todavía no toca.



Marin V dijo:


> ...



Hola, parece educado y correcto, por lo tanto, trataré de ser correcta. Le haré una pregunta, ¿a usted no le banearon un multinick? Vamos, que lo usaba para hacerse pasar por dos usuarios distintos y, como con este nick, lo usaba para calificar a la Iglesia de mayor enemiga de Europa. Pregunta retórica, obviamente, me avala el enlace a su baneo y sus motivos.

Lo que usted muestra en esas imágenes no es obra de lo hispánico, y sí de su destrucción, es el fruto de dos siglos de liberalismo, el desarraigo, decadencia y la miseria provocado por el Capitalismo (Europa tampoco se libra de esta decadencia). Lo honesto (si deseamos ser intelectualmente honestos) sería comparar la América española con la inglesa, incluso con la propia Europa si lo desea, mismo contexto y circunstancias, una obra con otra. No dar un salto de dos siglos en la Historia y presentar como prueba "irrefutable" del fracaso de esta Obra, precisamente las consecuencias del triunfo de los enemigos de lo hispánico, los dos siglos de liberalismo anti-hispánico. Me cito:



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Proseguiré con la Empresa común, la mayor Obra hecha por el hombre (me gusta hablar sin complejos -soy española, que se acomplejen otros- y ésta Empresa no tiene igual), que nos otorgó un lugar de honor en la Historia.
> 
> Hasta tal punto creamos una civilización superior, que la América española era más próspera y rica que la propia Europa, esta prosperidad se prolongó incluso hasta principios del S. XX. Como ejemplo de esto, sirvan estas imágenes de una ciudad americana de principios del siglo XX adivinen cual; 2.000.000 de habitantes:
> 
> ...



Un saludo.


----------



## Marin V (30 Sep 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Gracias, aunque todavía no toca.
> 
> Hola, parece educado y correcto, por lo tanto, trataré de ser correcta. Le haré una pregunta, ¿a usted no le banearon un multinick? Vamos, que lo usaba para hacerse pasar por dos usuarios distintos y, como con este nick, lo usaba para calificar a la Iglesia de mayor enemiga de Europa. Pregunta retórica, obviamente, me avala el enlace a su baneo y sus motivos.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Si es cierto, trate de enviarle un mail a calopez para que me banearan este porque no me gustaba ya el nombre del nick, pero fue todo mas bien anecdótico, este ha sido mi nick siempre y es el que he seguido usando desde entonces, no vale la pena puntualizar sobre eso.



La iglesia catolica es torremarfilista por excelencia. Porque Bergoglio no se mete unos cuantos refugiados en la casa Santa Marta?, porque es el contribuyente y trabajador europeo quien los tiene que tolerar en sus países, barrios y como vecinos, con la consecuente disminución en educación, trabajo y riqueza para el resto de los miembros que conforman la civilización occidental?

Estamos hablando de una institución que posee acciones en Gulf Oil, Shell, General Motors, Bethlehem Steel, General Electric, International Business Machines, T.W.A., y que encima es mas lucrativa que Apple, bien que podrían ayudar a solventar la situación de los refugiados en otros países, no lo hacen por razones ya expuestas aquí por otros foreros.







Si la Iglesia tardo tanto en tercermundizar los pueblos de Europa y sus colonias, no fue por ningún Concilio Vaticano II ni por cualquier otro motivo idealizado por tantos aquí, fue la revolución industrial y los recientes avances médicos y en industria alimentaria lo que ha permitido a la Iglesia acelerar sus ambiciones, ahora que se puede coger el coche e ir al supermercado, ahora que ya no se pasa hambre como antes es que se pueden desprender de los problemas de Europa y chantajear a los europeos para que acepten el multiculturalismo en su propia tierra, olvidándose de las miserias de un continente cada vez mas traicionado por sus gobiernos y por ellos mismos.


----------



## Tomibollo (30 Sep 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Para tratarse de alguien que no existe, existe sin embargo en Ud un interés por Él bastante aclaratorio y descriptivo de la lucha interior que habita en su alma.



No digas tanta bobada relamida sobre lo que habita o no en el alma de los demás, que es asunto de los demás. Claro que no existe ningún dios. Tampoco existe nadie que adivine el futuro echando cartas del tarot y sin embargo es un deber moral luchar contra esa vomitiva estafa que se aprovecha de las malas rachas, los momentos de debilidad y la ignorancia de la gente humilde (y de la no tan humilde).



Verto dijo:


> Personalmente no creo que existan los jedis y jamás me he molestado en rebatir o entablar debate con quienes siguen la saga de star wars. Por el contrario es curiosa la fijación que tienen muchos ateos por demostrar que su falta de fe y con ello su ego, es superior a los demás.



Los jedis son seres de ficción como lo son Satanás, el Paráclito, el Gran Pez, el Behemot, la Serpiente, los querubines y demás historietas, pero al menos los jedis son una ficción amable, que homenajea al Jidaigeki, y no una estafa para asustar a la gente con infiernos y demás estupideces.



Verto dijo:


> A fin de despejar las dudas que maliciosamente se ha encargado Ud de sembrar, aclaro que Evangelio es una palabra griega (euangelion) que significa buena noticia, y en términos cristianos se utiliza para designar la buena noticia que refiere a la vida y predicación de Jesucristo, el Hijo Unigénito de Dios hecho hombre.



Sé de sobra a qué os referís con esa abstracción. Digo que hay decenas de evangelios y no veo por qué esos cuatro, que narran verdaderas horteradas (como la multiplicación de panes y peces) junto con cosas interesantes, no lo pongo en duda, son necesariamente mejores. ¿Por qué el evangelio de Juan (que no es el apóstol) es mejor que el de Tomás? He leído ambos varias veces y no veo por qué uno es válido y el otro no.



Verto dijo:


> En cuanto a los evangelistas, estos no proponen cuatro evangelios diferentes, sino un solo evangelio según sus autores. Así, tenemos el Evangelio según san Mateo, el Evangelio según san Juan, el Evangelio según san Lucas y el Evangelio según san Marcos.
> 
> El origen de estas cuatro versiones se remonta a san Ireneo de Lyon que era discípulo de san Policarpo quién a su vez era discípulo del apostol san Juan. Debido a la enorme cantidad de versiones y modificaciones de la prédica de Jesús que había en su tiempo, como consecuencia de la proliferación del gnosticismo y las diversas sectas cristianas, hace durante su vida un profundo análisis del origen y desarrollo de todos ellos y llega a concluir en su obra Adversus haereses que los cuatro actuales son los que conforman los cuatro pilares sobre los que sustenta el Evangelio, es decir el mensaje de Jesucristo, haciendo una referencia a cuatro vientos o puntos cardinales que simbolizan el tetramorfos representado en la imagen del profeta Ezquiel cuando describe el trono de Dios flanqueado por cuatro criaturas con rostros de animales, hombre, león, toro y águila.
> 
> ...



Lo que comentas con jerga de catequesis es el típico cortapega para gente con muy poco sentido crítico. Los cuatro evangelios no resisten el menor análisis crítico, se contradicen lastimosamente y además veo que no dices nada del error profético de Jesús, el descendiente de la furcia Rahab, al asegurar que las estrellas caerían del cielo (tenía una visión precientífica del firmamento, impropia de un presunto dios) antes de que pasase esa generación que le escuchaba.


----------



## Renato (30 Sep 2015)

Ojalá Poseidón lo hubiera mandado al fondo del mar con una ola gigante y al cagarro negro que sostiene como trofeo.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2015)

El obispo de la Montaña ha dicho esto:

El obispo: A los musulmanes hay que respetarlos, pero al Cristianismo se le quiere erradicar . eldiariomontanes.es


Y el de Roma ha hecho esto otro:

El Papa recibió a una funcionaria de Kentucky que se negó a certificar matrimonios gays

Recuerdo, del Papa mirad lo que hace y no lo que dicen que dice o que quiere decir.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (30 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Ya quisieras.



Anonadada ante tal ejercicio de presentuosidad, psssss, recréese en su vacua vanidad... Al menos me ha hecho sonreír, ya es un puntito... Sustituya _le veo_ por _le leo_, y abandone su onírica jactancia (obviamente me refería a que lo veía como siempre, en su papel de furibundo anti-cristiano), hoy tengo la agenda repleta, no me toca atender ciertos comportamientos, además no me apetece, hoy carezco de la motivación necesaria, hágase cargo y tal...



> Dos asignaturas que cualquier tribu del mundo aprueba con sobresaliente menos, curiosamente, las tribus que han estado más tiempo sujetas a esa forma de paleo-marxismo cultural proto-progresista llamada cristianismo.



No, curiosamente coincide con el abandono del Cristianismo y sus raíces, como identidad de esos Pueblos, ¿no le llama la atención esta coincidencia?, antes de este hecho Europa era étnicamente europea, así que búsquese otro muñeco que golpear... Se lo repito, fue esta identidad cristiana quien preservó a los Pueblos europeos, sin ella sucede lo que sucede. Si usted sigue sin verlo y sin comprender en qué consiste la universalidad católica no es asunto mío, disfrute de su mundo sin Dios... Ya que, como ve, la raza _per_ _se_, sin espíritu, no garantiza ninguna identidad, es corrompible, vulnerable ante las ideologías dañinas y destructivas... Esto lo ve un ciego. No digo que la unidad y uniformidad étnica no sea un factor importante, pero no la mitifico.

Dicho esto, bien, yo le reto a que compare la evolución de Occidente -con el Cristianismo-, su avance, a la evolución de las demás civilizaciones del planeta, el salto cualitativo de Europa. El antes y el después, verá las diferencias... A fin y al cabo, hace dos milenios no existían tantas diferencias con otras civilizaciones, podríamos decir que estábamos a la par.... Si lo que desea es comparar no sea ventajista y comparemos de un modo global... 

Trate de imaginar/comprender su idílica Europa, sus avances, todo aquello de lo que se apropia y mitifica (raza aparte), sin Cristianismo, para esto sería necesario un ejercicio de imaginación sobresaliente, ¿existiría?, repito, ¿existiría esa Europa, existiría España, tal y como las conocemos? Se lo comento porque esa afición a borrar el Cristianismo de Occidente y esperar que nada cambie (o que solo cambie aquello que desean ustedes que cambie) me resulta un pelín infantil, la Historia y el progreso es un todo, no se puede partir y elegir a la carta sin cargarnos el todo...

Para todo lo demás, su recurrente y surrealista teoría acerca del proto-progresismo, réstele los dos últimos siglos (liberalismo) y compárelos... Me temo que tras tropecientos debates sigue sin entenderlo, no desea entenderlo, o quizás sea yo la que no le entiende a usted... 

-Confunde igualdad de almas, igual dignidad humana, con igualitarismo.
-Confunde la Caridad, el Amor de Dios a los pobres y hacia quienes padecen con la solidaridad, idiocia y buenismo suicida.
-Confude universalidad con globalización y multiculturalidad.
-Confunde la intransigencia católica (siglos de intransigencia), con la tolerancia hacia el error (esto sí se ha perdido, la _giliprogrehez_ ha contagiado a los católicos de hoy, para qué negarlo). 
-Confunde a católicos con gilipollas. 
-Lee e interpreta los evangelios desde la literalidad.
-Etc...

Y así podría seguir, ¿para qué volver a lo mismo de siempre? Básicamente usted prescinde de Dios, de la divinidad de Cristo, de la Teología en su comparación... Sin esto, seguirá sin entender nada.

Bueno, lo dicho, hoy no me apetece discutir con usted. y ya he dicho todo lo que venía a decir. Ale, siga ensimismado en su presuntuosidad. Un saludo.


Edito; errata.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (30 Sep 2015)

¿Cuántos catoloides quedan entonces diciendo que meter a los moros en Europa está puta madre y tal y cual, pobrecillos, refugiaos, el niño en la playa, etc?


----------



## Verto (30 Sep 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> el evangelio pero adaptado a cada época, tócate los cojones...edición para progres siglo XXI no jode :XX:



Tst, tst argumentos, por favor.

Lo ya dicho: Demuestren Uds sin género de dudas que el Papa está siendo infiel a Cristo y traicionando el mensaje del Evangelio y déjense de chorradas. Mientras tanto y en cuanto a Ud, seguirá vigente aquello que confesó cuando afirmó que de Caridad cristiana no tenía ni idea.

Ale ya sabe, a tocarse los susodichos o a currarse más las cosas.

Saludos

---------- Post added 30-sep-2015 at 21:47 ----------




Tomibollo dijo:


> No digas tanta bobada relamida sobre lo que habita o no en el alma de los demás, que es asunto de los demás.



De eso nada camarada. De lo que habita en el alma de los demás es de lo que va el asunto. 

Potencias del alma espiritual del hombre: Memoria, entendimiento y voluntad. Es decir hablamos del espíritu que sustancia nuestro pensamiento y nuestros actos, y como en este tema se le acusa a la Iglesia de estar promoviendo la invasión islámica de Europa, al hacerlo se le está acusando irremediablemente de tener el alma sometida al espíritu de maldad que gobierna en aquellas regiones en guerra y de traición hacia los pueblos de Europa, hacia la tradición cristiana, y por extensión hacia el mismísimo Cristo.

A ver si entendemos la envergadura de lo que estamos hablando, y si hablamos hagámoslo en toda su extensión, que para argumentos de baratillo ya tenemos al autor del hilo.



> Claro que no existe ningún dios. Tampoco existe nadie que adivine el futuro echando cartas del tarot y sin embargo es un deber moral luchar contra esa vomitiva estafa que se aprovecha de las malas rachas, los momentos de debilidad y la ignorancia de la gente humilde (y de la no tan humilde).



No voy a discutir con Ud sobre esto. Cada cual tiene la fe que tiene; yo creo en Dios y Ud cree que no. Por mi parte lo dejo ahí. En lo que si le doy la razón es en el tema de los tarotistas y demás estafas esotéricas.



> Los jedis son seres de ficción como lo son Satanás, el Paráclito, el Gran Pez, el Behemot, la Serpiente, los querubines y demás historietas, pero al menos los jedis son una ficción amable, que homenajea al Jidaigeki, y no una estafa para asustar a la gente con infiernos y demás estupideces.



Algunos de esos personajes en efecto son ficciones, otros son seres simbólicos y otros son reales. El paráclito y Satanás son tan reales como cualquiera de nosotros. Otra cosa es que Ud no alcance a entenderlo. Pero ya le digo, no voy a discutir con Ud sobre esto.



> Sé de sobra a qué os referís con esa abstracción. Digo que hay decenas de evangelios y no veo por qué esos cuatro, que narran verdaderas horteradas (como la multiplicación de panes y peces) junto con cosas interesantes, no lo pongo en duda, son necesariamente mejores. ¿Por qué el evangelio de Juan (que no es el apóstol) es mejor que el de Tomás? He leído ambos varias veces y no veo por qué uno es válido y el otro no.
> 
> Lo que comentas con jerga de catequesis es el típico cortapega para gente con muy poco sentido crítico. Los cuatro evangelios no resisten el menor análisis crítico, se contradicen lastimosamente y además veo que no dices nada del error profético de Jesús, el descendiente de la furcia Rahab, al asegurar que las estrellas caerían del cielo (tenía una visión precientífica del firmamento, impropia de un presunto dios) antes de que pasase esa generación que le escuchaba.



Abstracción ninguna. Un solo Dios, un solo Evangelio y cuatro textos que simbólicamente claman a los cuatro vientos la Buena Nueva de Jesucristo. Ya expliqué detalladamente en que consiste el tema y además procuré currármelo para que fuera aclaratorio sin ser muy extensivo, nada de corta pegas. Cuando pongo una cita remarco el texto en cursiva y salvo excepciones que señalo, indico la fuente. Si a alguien le interesa profundizar sobre el origen de los textos canónicos y la figura de san Ireneo puede encontrar en la red multitud de información, tanto católica, que es la más apropiada para entender de primera mano por qué la Iglesia adopta esos textos, como protestante, evangélica, gnóstica e incluso conspirativa, tal como intuyo ha obtenido Ud sus fuentes dadas las menciones que hace.

Un saludo


----------



## Verto (30 Sep 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Bueno hombre pues entonces no vayas por ahí desafiando al prójimo.



No le he desafiado, le he imitado para hacerle ver lo inútil de argumentar por la vía de los machos y creo que ha quedado claro. Todos tenemos nuestras pequeñas glorias terrenales pero con eso no llegamos a ninguna parte. A mi que Ud sea más joven que yo o que haga tropecientas sentadillas me la trae al pairo como a Ud se lo traerá lo que yo pueda haber hecho en mi vida, pero reconózcame que entrar al tema dando exabruptos y acusando a los demás de no argumentar, después de más de cien páginas argumentando, rebatiendo y citando fuentes de todo tipo, está coompletamente fuera de lugar. Como a los demás, y como Ud mismo propuso, le invito a debatir con argumentos y dejando de lado las machadas.

Por cierto, cuando le dije que me había hecho gracia algunas de sus ocurrencias lo decía en serio. Pero también le digo que cuando se abusa del sarcasmo y además se hace con la intención abierta de ofender al otro, la gracia que pueda haber se pierde para convertirse en un argumento grotesco que deslegitima la propia razón, así que seamos graciosos pero sin ser ofensivos si en realidad tenemos algún interés en sacar partido al debate. Supongo que Ud me podría decir lo mismo y por ello imagino que al menos en eso podemos estar de acuerdo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Sep 2015)

Vaya baños que da el tal Verto este... 

Lo de los católicos es un caso especial, cuando se ponen las cosas difíciles siempre surge algún talento entre ellos con el que no se contaba. Parece una fuente interminable.

Y seguro que hay por ahí alguno leyéndonos en silencio que en cualquier momento irrumpe inundando y barriendo las bacterias putrificadoras.

PD: da gusto quedarse calladito cuando hay alguien defendiendo las mismas posiciones pero con mayor nivel. Aupa Verto!


----------



## Verto (30 Sep 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Recuerdo, del Papa mirad lo que hace y no lo que dicen que dice o que quiere decir.



Ese es el tema Bernaldo. "Obras son amores y no buenas razones" o interpretaciones interesadas añado yo.

Mas noticias para quienes afirman que la Iglesia promueve la ocupación inmi de Europa, cuando en realidad es lo contrario. Esta viene de Nigeria, uno de nuestros principales "exportadores" de inmigrantes:

_*Los obispos nigerianos piden una mejora de la economía para evitar la emigración de los jóvenes*

Los obispos de Nigeria en un comunicado elaborado al final de su segunda asamblea plenaria advierten que la economía de su país está sufriendo. «Cada vez son más los nigerianos que luchan o son incapaces de satisfacer las necesidades básicas de sus familias» lo cual provoca que muchos jóvenes busquen como única salida la emigración.

La elevada tasa de desempleo juvenil, dicen los obispos, «obliga a nuestros ciudadanos, especialmente a los jóvenes, a emigrar, tanto internamente como a otros países, exponiéndose a condiciones inhumanas, incluidas varias formas de corrupción y crimen. En muchos casos estas jóvenes vidas se han perdido en nuestras calles, en los desiertos de algún país africano o en las costas de Europa».

El mensaje toma nota con satisfacción de la voluntad expresada por el nuevo gobierno de «invertir en el sector agrícola y de buscar otras alternativas al gas y el petróleo». La economía nigeriana depende desde hace décadas de las exportaciones de petróleo, mientras que otros sectores de la economía nacional, como la agricultura, se han visto durante mucho tiempo descuidados, con consecuencias negativas sobre el empleo en un país de más de 100 millones de habitantes.

Además los ingresos del sector petrolero han sido depredados por la corrupción. Un tema en el que los pbispos han intervenido en varias ocasiones. «Desde su fundación, esta Conferencia Episcopal ha condenado sistemáticamente la corrupción, la violencia y la injusticia, pidiendo a los nigerianos el vivir en la transparencia y en el espíritu de servicio», dice el mensaje, que ensalza la guerra realizada contra la corrupción lanzada por el presidente Muhammadu Buhari. «Todos los nigerianos deben unirse en la lucha contra la corrupción con el fin de recuperar las oportunidades perdidas».

Los prelados expresan su agradecimiento por los logros alcanzados en la lucha contra Boko Haram, permitiendo un retorno gradual a sus hogares de los refugiados y los desplazados internos. Sin embargo, estas personas necesitan el esfuerzo de todos para la reconstrucción y la reconciliación. La Iglesia Católica, afirman los obispos, hará su parte._

El mensaje concluye invitando a los fieles a rezar por Nigeria, en un momento decisivo para la nación: a pesar de la celebración pacífica de las elecciones en marzo, siempre hay que estar vigilantes.

Y en esta otra noticia relacionada directamente sobre el tema de la guerra en Siria, un obispo señala la contradicción de los países europeos que por un lado apoyan a los rebeldes y por el otro los bombardean:

_*Mons. Abou Khazen: «Las elecciones de Occidente en el conflicto sirio siguen siendo imprudentes»
*
La iniciativa militar unilateral de Francia, que en los últimos días ha comenzado los ataques aéreos contra las bases del estado islámico en Siria, es «otro episodio de la serie de acciones imprudentes y elecciones hechas por las potencias occidentales en el contexto de los conflictos que están masacrando a los pueblos de Oriente Medio». Así lo ha asegurado el obispo Abou Khazen, Vicario Apostólico de Alepo para los católicos de rito latino.

«Desde el comienzo de la guerra – explica a la Agencia Fides Mons. Abou Khazen - nos preguntamos lo que realmente mueve a Francia en sus elecciones. Dan que pensar los intereses económicos, pero yo no sé si esto es suficiente para justificar ciertas pautas tan necias y contradictorias, como la opción de apoyar a los rebeldes y acreditarles, junto con los bombardeos de los últimos días, dirigidos contra el Estado islámico que nunca habría asumido tal fuerza sin el apoyo y la financiación de los países más alineados con Occidente».

En los últimos días - añade el Vicario Apostólico de Alepo - la situación en la ciudad mártir de Siria ha marcado un momento de calma:

«Aquí están todos tan contentos porque llega el agua y la electricidad funciona durante al menos dos horas al día, pobrecillos... los otros bombardean, y los que mueren son estas personas, que ya han perdido todo y no tiene nada que defender... hablan mucho de democracia y derechos humanos: que nos dejen al menos el derecho a la vida»_

¿Quién está generando el conflicto y los flujos de refugiados, la Iglesia o la solidariamente laica Europa?

---------- Post added 30-sep-2015 at 23:31 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Vaya baños que da el tal Verto este...
> 
> Lo de los católicos es un caso especial, cuando se ponen las cosas difíciles siempre surge algún talento entre ellos con el que no se contaba. Parece una fuente interminable.
> 
> ...



De nivel nada, uno más entre iguales si no el más chico. Si hay que mencionar y agradecer a alguien es al que dijo aquello de _"Me ha sido dado todo poder en el cielo y en la tierra. Id, pues, y haced discípulos a todas las gentes bautizándolas en el nombre del Padre y del Hijo y del Espíritu Santo, y enseñándoles a guardar todo lo que yo os he mandado. *Y he aquí que yo estoy con vosotros todos los días hasta el fin del mundo*"_. Confiar en él es abrir la fuente de donde mana todo lo que necesitamos. A Jesús se le llama el Emmanuel, que significa: Dios con nosotros, así que si Dios está con nosotros ¿Quién podrá con nosotros?

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/YrgOiOzFIEo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

En efecto, en Europa hay una invasión y no es precisamente la de los refugiados sirios. El que quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## Marin V (30 Sep 2015)

"No hay incompatibilidad entre el cristianismo y el marxismo"



[YOUTUBE]cSid9ElPGNY[/YOUTUBE]



> En entrevista exclusiva con teleSUR, Frei Betto, uno de los representantes más destacados de la Teología de la Liberación, resaltó el papel del papa Francisco en acercar el cristianismo a los más pobres y que dicha religión no es incompatible con la visión y el método marxista.
> El escritor e intelectual brasileño, Frei Betto, autor del libro “Fidel y la religión”, advirtió sobre la necesidad de no confundir al cristianismo y el marxismo como formas de ver al mundo.
> 
> “Muy importante no hacer confusión entre cristianismo y marxismo (...) nosotros hoy para comprender el sistema capitalista, tenemos que usar las categorías marxistas”, indicó Betto en entrevista exclusiva con teleSUR desde La Habana, capital de Cuba.
> ...



Pues vaya que tiene razón, si los católicos fueran personas coherentes con su religión, deberían llevar una vida completamente austeras, y compartir su riqueza. Mejor no esperemos sentados.

Por lo que resta, considero que el cristianismo es populismo para gentiles, "Es más fácil para un camello pasar por el ojo de una aguja, que para un rico entrar en el reino de Dios." Pero eso si, no olvidéis el diezmo...


----------



## Verto (1 Oct 2015)

Marin V dijo:


> Pues vaya que tiene razón, si los católicos fueran personas coherentes con su religión, deberían llevar una vida completamente austeras, y compartir su riqueza. Mejor no esperemos sentados.
> 
> Por lo que resta, considero que el cristianismo es populismo para gentiles, "Es más fácil para un camello pasar por el ojo de una aguja, que para un rico entrar en el reino de Dios." Pero eso si, no olvidéis el diezmo...



Hay una visión muy estereotipada en la izquierda respecto de los católicos, como de gente rica y avara que acumula riquezas sin compartirlas con nadie cuando en la realidad la mayor parte de los católicos son gente absolutamente normal que viven en muchas ocasiones con una gran austeridad y suelen compartir lo que tienen.

Es cierto que existen también estratos sociales donde el catolicismo está muy presente y en donde las personas viven con un excelente nivel de vida, pero ni estos estratos representan a la mayoría de los católicos del mundo, ni el Evangelio está dirigido meramente a los parias de la tierra. A diferencia del marxismo, en la Iglesia tienen cabida los ricos y los pobres y no es el estado el que parte y reparte las cosas sino la conciencia de cada uno.

Un saludo


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Oct 2015)

El Evangelio puesto al día, luego hablan de religión a la carta...

¿Cuántos más se apean de la burrita? A lo mejor tendrán que hacer el camino inverso a los refugiaos...y caerse rumbo a Damasco


Hungary's Catholics Largely Absent From Refugee Drama : Parallels : NPR

Mientras el Papita decía esto

Pope calls for parishes to house migrants - FT.com

El cardenal de Budapest decía esto 


_But just this week, Peter Erdo, archbishop of Budapest-Esztergom in Hungary, told local media that the Church was not in a position to host refugees because it was forbidden by laws on human trafficking._


Y más cositas que van saliendo y pasando

RÃ©fugiÃ©s : pourquoi les catholiques sont divisÃ©s


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2015)

No perdamos la perspectiva. 

Los acontecimientos se precipitan y antes del comentario 1081 de Verto, estaba pensando que se empieza a cumplir algo que los "recalcitrantes" hemos comentado alguna vez, quizás muy de pasada por haber consentido que nuestra ufana defensa de lo que ES defendible nos haya privado de prestar atención al contexto en favor del cometido general de nuestras intervenciones.

Los últimos acontecimientos nos acercan a escenarios en los que tienen cabida la solicitudes de caridad para con los refugiados que originaron esta controversia y al mismo tiempo deja sin argumentos a los que la siguen desde posiciones ultra proteccionistas de esta Europa bastarda a la que ahora vienen a defender como si existiera más allá de sus cabezas o fuera una isla inocente rodeada de barbarie.

La barbarie está dentro de nosotros; en cada uno y en la sociedad en su conjunto, por acción o por omisión... todo lo cual ha venido engordando al "enemigo" que suelta sus perros de presa para intentar acabar con lo poco que nos queda de decencia. 

La decencia es la expresión de la conciencia de uno mismo y de los valores que abraza, practica y defiende hasta sus últimas consecuencias. Lo otro, lo que abunda, es la enajenación, estar en ajeno, en otro, en lo otro, fuera de sí... reclamando lo que siendo suyo entregó al ajeno. No se rían de los cobardes o lo harán de sí mismos pues poco o nada tienen por lo que combatir y morir, ni vivir más allá de la huida hacia delante y del acto reflejo.

Los "bárbaros" tienen Fe; nosotros ideología. Su Fe es universal y hace hermanos a ricos y a pobres, a blancos a negros y amarillos. Nadie resulta excluido por lo que es sino por lo que quiere ser. Les une en una comunidad de hierro y de espadas de hierro. Nosotros tenemos "ideas" que mutan como las mariposas, que se imaginan águilas... incluso imperiales. Águilas imperiales blancas contra panteras negras, contra cóndores andinos, contra coalas, contra gallos de feria, contra terrieres de exposición... Tenemos "ideas" y espacios de confort irrenunciables. Una fuerte lluvia va a caer y no será de ideas.

Perdiendo la batalla de la verdadera identidad que reside en cada uno y en su nivel de decencia, creamos un vacío de "presencias". Estamos pero no estamos y nos unimos desuniéndonos, o al revés; de lo mucho a lo poco; del todo a la parte y finalmente a la nada. Al vacío. Otras presencias llegan a ocupar nuestro lugar y mientras tanto el odio de los que fracasan por llegar o los que lo siente por verlos venir, les lleva a tomar decisiones... desear que su muerte, atroz si es posible, les pille muy lejos para que no les ensucie ni su idea del valor, ni del honor, ni su impostura del amor universal e inconcreto. Los bárbaros, sin embargo, desean ensuciarse con nuestra propia sangre, que ya no es sangre, sino un fluido indispensable para una vida que ha dejado de merecerse a sí misma; aceite hidráulico del hombre roto que se pensó robot.

No es posible hacer una cruzada sin cruzados: Aquellos vendieron lo que tenían para recuperar Tierra Santa. "Dios lo quiere" y ellos también lo quisieron. Un hatillo y a recorrer una Europa de verdad enardecida, diversa y unificada. Cuando el peligro cesó, esa Europa rompió las Tablas de la Ley y adoró al becerro de oro y a sus viejos sacerdotes que poco a poco recobraron mando y admiración y finalmente el respeto temeroso del esclavo.

Pero el Papa es culpable por hablar de amor y de esperanza y por mostrar el camino de la única Verdad capaz de aplacar el odio que consume nuestras fuerzas y al alma, que nos daría luz y discernimiento entre tanto sectarismo disgregador y putrefacto.

No miren extasiados al dedo, ni lo que indica el dedo de la mano del enemigo.


----------



## MariaL. (1 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Demuestren Uds sin género de dudas que el Papa está siendo infiel a Cristo y traicionando el mensaje del Evangelio y déjense de chorradas.



*Lo que te han demostrado y varias veces en el hilo, es que si el Papa no es infiel a Cristo, las figuras que admiráis del pasado cometieron errores y aportaron visiones y actos injustificados desde el cristianismo, fueron estas infieles a Cristo, para una persona que defiende que el bien y el mal son inmutables, como los católicos

Y si los personajes del pasado que admiráis, lo hicieron bien y fueron conforme a Cristo, será este Papa quien es infiel.

Pero desde una creencia como la vuestra, el bien y el mal existen y son inmutables, no se puede afirmar que ambos siguen a Cristo, el Papa de hoy y los cristianos de la historia que admiráis.

Y os lo pongo muy grande, a ver si así os entra en la cabecita, que van páginas en que varios foreros os están diciendo esto y no lográis entenderlo, porque no queréis enteraros*


----------



## Tomibollo (1 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Tst, tst argumentos, por favor.
> 
> Lo ya dicho: Demuestren Uds sin género de dudas que el Papa está siendo infiel a Cristo y traicionando el mensaje del Evangelio y déjense de chorradas.



La mujer cananea, Mateo 15: 21-28. En ese pasaje Jesús rechaza ayudar a una mujer cananea porque él sólo ha sido enviado a las ovejas perdidas de Israel, y que no está bien quitarles el pan a los niños (los israelitas) para dárselo a los perros (los no-judíos). La mujer vence dialécticamente a tu dios y éste se apiada ayudándola por su gran fe.

Si los católicos ayudáis a sarracenos o en general a cualquier no-judío (un "perro" según vuestro dios hecho hombre) sin que se convierta, sin demostrar fe, estáis traicionando el evangelio.

Además, los católicos no representáis a Cristo. Véase Marcos 16: 15-18, ¿alguno de vosotros o alguno de vuestros curas y obispos hace alguno de esos prodigios? ¿Alguno de vosotros creyentes puede tomarse un chupito de cicuta como si fuese de crema de orujo? ¿No? Entonces no representáis a vuestro dios. Sois impostores.





Verto dijo:


> Algunos de esos personajes en efecto son ficciones, otros son seres simbólicos y otros son reales. El paráclito y Satanás son tan reales como cualquiera de nosotros. Otra cosa es que Ud no alcance a entenderlo.



Algo vamos avanzando. Vas aceptando que parte de esa religión tuya es un puro invento sin base real. Algo es algo. Pero verás, no es que yo no alcance a entender que el Paráclito o Satanás sean reales. No. Es que yo no alcanzo a tragarme crédulamente semejante patraña. No tengo mentalidad de oveja, lo siento.





Verto dijo:


> Abstracción ninguna. Un solo Dios, un solo Evangelio y cuatro textos que simbólicamente claman a los cuatro vientos la Buena Nueva de Jesucristo. Ya expliqué detalladamente en que consiste el tema y además procuré currármelo para que fuera aclaratorio sin ser muy extensivo, nada de corta pegas. Cuando pongo una cita remarco el texto en cursiva y salvo excepciones que señalo, indico la fuente. Si a alguien le interesa profundizar sobre el origen de los textos canónicos y la figura de san Ireneo puede encontrar en la red multitud de información, tanto católica, que es la más apropiada para entender de primera mano por qué la Iglesia adopta esos textos, como protestante, evangélica, gnóstica e incluso conspirativa, tal como intuyo ha obtenido Ud sus fuentes dadas las menciones que hace.
> 
> Un saludo




Pero explícanos por qué el texto de Juan es inspirado y el de Tomás o el de Santiago no lo son. 

Ya no pregunto por la burrada ésa de que Jesús es Emmanuel que leí páginas atrás y todo eso, que cada uno crea en lo que quiera. Pregunto por esos cuatro y por qué ésos y no otros, en los que no aparezcan pasajes comprometedores como que Jesús diga que las estrellas se caerán del cielo :: antes de que pase "esta generación". En cuanto a lo de los "cuatro vientos" ya indica de por sí la visión precientífica de tu religiosidad. Sí, es una "frase hecha" .. hecha desde la ignorancia (comprensible) de los antiguos, igual que hoy también ignoramos muchas cosas.


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2015)

> Un periodista alemán que vivió varios días en el territorio controlado por el grupo Estado Islámico afirma en su libro que la organización terrorista tiene planes de someter a los Estados occidentales a un holocausto nuclear.
> 
> Jurgen Todenhofer, un periodista y exmiembro del Parlamento alemán de 75 años, pudo pasar 10 días dentro de la agrupación terrorista gracias a su crítica de la política estadounidense en Oriente Medio, poniéndose en contacto previamente con militantes del Estado Islámico por Skype.
> 
> ...



Como dice Da Grappal, cosas veremos y añado que de manera rápida y apabullante.

Esta imagen podría ser significativa de muchas cosas. 







Mapa del mundo como lo ve el Estado IslÃ¡mico - RT

Solo unas preguntas ¿Cuántos de los que acusan a la lglesia de Invasión han criticado en este hilo las causas de origen de esta invasión? Si la Iglesia estuviera cometiendo un error, ¿cuantos de entre nuestros "amigos" han demostrado ser sinceros en su discurso apuntado a la causa original que la llevaría a cometerlo? ¿Se puede culpar a la Iglesia de "efecto llamada"? ¿La estampida es anterior o posterior a las palabra del Papa? Si el Papa no hubiera dicho nada, ¿cabría afirmar que los hechos fueran distintos a los que vemos y que los refugiados continuarían en sus campamentos sin molestar...? ¿Se pueden "congelar" los efectos de un drama humano mientras se encuentra una solución válida a "nuestro" gusto? Si no se puede congelar ese drama, ¿miramos para otro lado haciendo que no vemos ni sentimos? Cuando llegue el invierno y las nieves en Centro Europa ¿tendremos que que reprimirnos de valorar las condiciones de vida del refugiado a fín de evitar que se nos inculpe en la causa contra la invasión de Europa?.

Y por último, si alguien tiene que resolver un problema de examen ¿no leería tranquilamente y varias veces su enunciado para evitar equivocarse o responder de manera indebida o parcial?. ¿Se puede resolver un problema con planteamientos ambiguos? ¿Quieren nuestros "guerreros del antifaz" ponernos ante el problema o ante una derivada del problema buscado nada más que nuestra contradicción y con ella su victoria... que no consiste en resolver en modo alguno "nuestro" problema sino su ambición oculta y diabólica y en no pocos casos, su cínico divertimento?


----------



## Verto (1 Oct 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> La mujer cananea, Mateo 15: 21-28. En ese pasaje Jesús rechaza ayudar a una mujer cananea porque él sólo ha sido enviado a las ovejas perdidas de Israel, y que no está bien quitarles el pan a los niños (los israelitas) para dárselo a los perros (los no-judíos). La mujer vence dialécticamente a tu dios y éste se apiada ayudándola por su gran fe.
> 
> Si los católicos ayudáis a sarracenos o en general a cualquier no-judío (un "perro" según vuestro dios hecho hombre) sin que se convierta, sin demostrar fe, estáis traicionando el evangelio.
> 
> Además, los católicos no representáis a Cristo. Véase Marcos 16: 15-18, ¿alguno de vosotros o alguno de vuestros curas y obispos hace alguno de esos prodigios? ¿Alguno de vosotros creyentes puede tomarse un chupito de cicuta como si fuese de crema de orujo? ¿No? Entonces no representáis a vuestro dios. Sois impostores.



El pasaje de la mujer cananea prefigura el anuncio del Evangelio a los gentiles, que posteriormente se desarrolla de forma especial a través de la conversión y apostolado de Pablo.

“Id por todo el mundo y proclamad la Buena Nueva a toda la creación. El que crea y sea bautizado, se salvará; el que no crea, se condenará.” (Marcos 16,15-16).

“Me ha sido dado todo poder en el cielo y en la tierra. Id, pues, y haced discípulos a todas las gentes bautizándolas en el nombre del Padre y del Hijo y del Espíritu Santo, y enseñándoles a guardar todo lo que yo os he mandado. Y he aquí que yo estoy con vosotros todos los días hasta el fin del mundo.” (Mateo 28,18-20).

“Recibiréis la fuerza del Espíritu Santo, que vendrá sobre vosotros, y seréis mis testigos en Jerusalén, en toda Judea y Samaria, y hasta los confines de la tierra.” (Hechos de los Apóstoles 1,8). 



> Algo vamos avanzando. Vas aceptando que parte de esa religión tuya es un puro invento sin base real. Algo es algo. Pero verás, no es que yo no alcance a entender que el Paráclito o Satanás sean reales. No. Es que yo no alcanzo a tragarme crédulamente semejante patraña. No tengo mentalidad de oveja, lo siento.



Ya se le ve, no es necesario que lo confirme ¿Mentalidad de predador quizás?

Acepto que los jedis son una ficción y que la Biblia es un compendio de libros antiguos donde abunda el lenguaje simbólico, además del literal. De ahí a aceptar que mis creencias son "un puro invento sin base real" media un abismo.

Del Paráclito no discutiré con Ud ni con nadie en este foro por el bien de todos. Huelga indicarle que no se moleste en rebatir sobre esto pues no pienso entrar en ningún debate al respecto. 

En cuanto a Satán, simplemente indicar que es un nombre hebreo que significa "El adversario" o "El que se opone", y en términos bíblicos es equivalente a la "serpiente" o "serpiente antigua". Los nombres, aunque en la actualidad no les damos apenas importancia, en origen tienen un significado que designan al individuo que los porta, así Satán o Satanás es utilizado para designar a los adversarios de Dios, es decir a los que se oponen a su voluntad. El Mismo Jesús llama Satanás a Pedro cuando este le reprocha que quiera ir a Jerusalén y acepte su pasión y sacrificio:

_"¡Apártate de mí, Satanás! porque tus pensamientos no son de Dios, sino de los hombres"_

En palabras de Benedicto XVI cuando reflexiona acerca del diálogo entre Pedro y jesús:

_"Es evidente la divergencia entre el designio de amor del Padre, que llega hasta entregar a su Hijo Unigénito en la cruz para salvar a la Humanidad, y las expectativas, deseos y proyectos de los discípulos. También este contraste se repite hoy: cuando la realización de la propia vida se orienta sólo al éxito social, al bienestar físico y económico, ya no se está razonando según Dios, sino según los hombres.

Pensar según el mundo, es apartar a Dios, no aceptar su proyecto de amor, casi impedirle que cumpla su sabia voluntad. De ahí la expresión particularmente dura que utiliza Nuestro Señor ante San Pedro."_

De otro lado y tomando en cuenta el hecho espiritual en el hombre, resulta llamativo pensar que hoy la ciencia designe al tallo cerebral que regula los elementos más básicos e instintivos de la supervivencia, es decir, la parte de más primitiva de nuestro cerebro, como cerebro reptil ¿alguna relación entre reptiles y serpientes?

Ahí lo dejo.



> Pero explícanos por qué el texto de Juan es inspirado y el de Tomás o el de Santiago no lo son.
> 
> Ya no pregunto por la burrada ésa de que Jesús es Emmanuel que leí páginas atrás y todo eso, que cada uno crea en lo que quiera. Pregunto por esos cuatro y por qué ésos y no otros, en los que no aparezcan pasajes comprometedores como que Jesús diga que las estrellas se caerán del cielo :: antes de que pase "esta generación". En cuanto a lo de los "cuatro vientos" ya indica de por sí la visión precientífica de tu religiosidad. Sí, es una "frase hecha" .. hecha desde la ignorancia (comprensible) de los antiguos, igual que hoy también ignoramos muchas cosas.



No voy a explicarlo porque supone todo un tema de debate en si mismo dadas sus inquietudes. Ya he explicado de donde procede y como encontrar información al respecto a través de la obra de san Ireneo. Si quiere abra Ud un nuevo tema y si tengo tiempo y ganas le responderé. Aunque no creo que ninguno vaya a convencer al otro pues las motivaciones de cada cual están perfectamente claras. Ud cree en lo que cree y yo creo en Quien creo, es una simple cuestión de voluntad personal.

Un saludo

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 13:20 ----------




BGA dijo:


> Un periodista alemán que vivió varios días en el territorio controlado por el grupo Estado Islámico afirma en su libro que la organización terrorista tiene planes de someter a los Estados occidentales a un holocausto nuclear.
> ...
> Son extremadamente brutales. Dicen que 500 millones de personas deben morir
> 
> Solo unas preguntas ¿Cuántos de los que acusan a la lglesia de Invasión han criticado en este hilo las causas de origen de esta invasión?



Ese es el punto y yo añadiría una pregunta más.

¿Quienes tendrían interés en provocar una hecatombe nuclear controlada que acabara con buena parte de la población mundial? ¿Podríamos inferir que aquellos que mantienen las tesis de Malthus; aquellos que afirman que "en el mundo sobra gente"? y ¿Qué dice la Iglesia al respecto? 

Saludos


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Oct 2015)

No nos olvidemos, queridos hermanos menores en la Fe, de los que entran por el Sur de Italia.

Una horación por ellos







- Y ustedes disen que son sirios, vit-te
- Del mismo Bagdad siñor cura blanco
. Et-te, mirá vos que paresés el más lit-to...desí que de Damasco y ancha es Europa


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> No nos olvidemos, queridos hermanos menores en la Fe, de los que entran por el Sur de Italia.
> 
> Una horación por ellos
> 
> ...



Encuentre la diferencia y el mínimo común denominador:


----------



## Gorguera (1 Oct 2015)

La rasa cósmica


----------



## success-borrado (1 Oct 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Encuentre la diferencia y el mínimo común denominador:



¿Dejar entrar a aquellos que son capaces de hacer tales cosas te refieres?.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Oct 2015)

Coñññooo con el Success este

Otro puto anticatólico judío neonazi de esos


----------



## Verto (1 Oct 2015)

Mayormente, los que son capaces de eso y más son los que van para allá. 

Mayormente, los que huyen despavoridos de eso y más son los que vienen para acá. 

Mayormente, los que les importa un cárajo que ocurra eso son los que cierran las puertas de su corazón y su casa a quienes huyen de eso.

Mayormente, los que sacan beneficio de eso son quienes lo promueven.

Todo con sus excepciones y complejidades, claro está.

Saludos, tahúres de la razón.


----------



## success-borrado (1 Oct 2015)

Mayormente, no se puede permitir que se cuele ninguno sólo porque algunos estén necesitados, y más sabiendo que el ISIS robó 4000 pasaportes.


----------



## Verto (1 Oct 2015)

¿Que se cuelen? No hay de qué preocuparse, el enemigo lo tenemos en casa hace tiempo. La cuestión ahora y desde hace años es descubrirlos...

En todo caso, dos preguntas dirigidas a línea de flotación de todos los que rechazan la acogida de refugiados e inmigrantes. Es muy sencillo, además de señalar los problemas hay que ponerles solución.

La primera es: ¿Qué se debería hacer con toda esa gente y que respuesta debería dar la comunidad Europea ante los conflictos que están generando todo este éxodo?

La segunda es: ¿Cuál es según Uds la respuesta que debería dar la Iglesia según lo anterior y en coherencia con el Evangelio?

Los católicos huelga decir que ya hemos respondido y llevamos más de cien páginas defendiendo la respuesta de la Iglesia. Ahora les toca nadar a otros.

Saludos


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> ¿Que se cuelen? No hay de qué preocuparse, el enemigo lo tenemos en casa hace tiempo. La cuestión ahora y desde hace años es descubrirlos...




Entonces metamos más. Lógica progre.



Verto dijo:


> En todo caso, dos preguntas dirigidas a línea de flotación de todos los que rechazan la acogida de refugiados e inmigrantes. Es muy sencillo, *además de señalar los problemas hay que ponerles solución*.



No mientras no sean mis problemas



Verto dijo:


> La primera es: ¿Qué se debería hacer con toda esa gente y que respuesta debería dar la comunidad Europea ante los conflictos que están generando todo este éxodo?



No dejar pasar a ni uno.



Verto dijo:


> La segunda es: ¿Cuál es según Uds la respuesta que debería dar la Iglesia según lo anterior y en coherencia con el Evangelio?



Falso debate puesto que falsa es la premisa; el que el éxodo sea de refugiados



Verto dijo:


> Los católicos huelga decir que ya hemos respondido y llevamos más de cien páginas defendiendo la respuesta de la Iglesia. Ahora les toca nadar a otros.
> 
> Saludos



Lo cierto es que los católicos desde el principio se han dividido entre los que consideraban una majadería las historias del Papa y los que no. De los que no ya tienen ustedes una baja, Ariadna. 

Ya caerán los demás, usted incluido.


----------



## wanamaker (1 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Mayormente, los que son capaces de eso y más son los que van para allá.
> 
> Mayormente, los que huyen despavoridos de eso y más son los que vienen para acá.
> 
> ...



Cuantos sirios dices que hay viviendo en tu casa?

Pues eso.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 18:17 ----------




Verto dijo:


> ¿Que se cuelen? No hay de qué preocuparse, el enemigo lo tenemos en casa hace tiempo. La cuestión ahora y desde hace años es descubrirlos...
> 
> En todo caso, dos preguntas dirigidas a línea de flotación de todos los que rechazan la acogida de refugiados e inmigrantes. Es muy sencillo, además de señalar los problemas hay que ponerles solución.
> 
> ...



A la primera, no dejar entrar a nadie. Facil. Y dejar de apoyar a los que crean conflictos. Lo aclaro pese a la obviedad que es.
La segunda me da igual, ya que no hay que hacer ni puto caso a los mandamases de la Iglesia.


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Cuantos sirios dices que hay viviendo en tu casa?
> 
> Pues eso.
> 
> ...




Verás, Verto se preocupa del alma de los sirios, y luego sus compadres progres del cuerpo. Son un equipo y se dividen el trabajo. Ya desahuciará la banca a alguna familia española y le dará Colau la vivienda a quien más lo necesite.


----------



## Verto (1 Oct 2015)

Sin entrar en profundidad, desde el momento en que el conflicto se internacionaliza, su país es amenazado por facciones en conflicto y naciones del grupo que su país forma parte intervienen, el problema ha pasado también a ser suyo. La política del avestruz no cuela.

De otro lado, si la comunidad Europea está participando, en comandita con los usa-anglos y las monarquías del golfo, en abastecer y financiar a los insurgentes, y por tanto es cómplice de las matanzas, cerrar sus puertas a los que huyen es propio como poco de sádicos criminales. Ud sabrà.

En cuanto al éxodo, nadie niega que además de refugiados están entrando inmigrantes económicos. Sería de bobos negarlo, pero igual de bobo es negar que los países occidentales no tienen parte en esos conflictos. Lavarse la sangre de las manos no le hace a uno inocente.

Para finalizar, los católicos siempre hemos tenido divisiones y bajas, ya se encargan otros de crearlas pues esa es la obra del diablo, palabra que designa "al que divide". Hasta al mismísimo Jesús lo dejaron sólo en el Calvario, sin embargo eso no significa que la Iglesia este equivocada. Lamento la baja de Ariadna y de otras personas a quienes conozco que están en esa línea, a mi tampoco me gusta la situación pero yo me alineó entre los de Juan, es decir, entre los que aguantan hasta el final, sabiendo de antemano cual es ese final. Pero gracias a Dios también, sabemos que la cosa no acaba ahí, y he ahí la esperanza.

Tiempo al tiempo


----------



## Tomibollo (1 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> El pasaje de la mujer cananea prefigura el anuncio del Evangelio a los gentiles, que posteriormente se desarrolla de forma especial a través de la conversión y apostolado de Pablo.
> 
> “Id por todo el mundo y proclamad la Buena Nueva a toda la creación. El que crea y sea bautizado, se salvará; el que no crea, se condenará.” (Marcos 16,15-16).
> 
> ...



Ah, ¿y por qué no dijo eso desde el principio? ¿Qué pasa, que ese Jesús que según los católicos tiene naturaleza divina no veía el futuro y no se daba cuenta de su injusticia al restringir su mensaje a Israel, llamando perros a los no-judíos?

Es más sencillo. Jesús en vida manifestó un mensaje nacionalista pero, después de muerto y cuando ya no podía protestar, algún avispado puso en su boca declaraciones más apropiadas para que las escuchara el "mercado emergente" de los gentiles. Y hay gentiles que pican, manda carallo no Brasil.

Me mola mucho lo de "los confines de la tierra". ¿La divina segunda persona de la Trinidad omnisciente no sabía que la Tierra no tiene confines porque es redonda?




Verto dijo:


> Huelga indicarle que no se moleste en rebatir sobre esto pues no pienso entrar en ningún debate al respecto.



Traducible como: "no tengo ninguna prueba de las cosas en las que creo y como eso me hace sentirme incómodo no quiero hablar del tema". Espero que no se enfade usted de que le traduzca, dado que por ejemplo ustedes han traducido la Biblia hebrea como les ha salido de las narices.




Verto dijo:


> No voy a explicarlo porque supone todo un tema de debate en si mismo dadas sus inquietudes. Ya he explicado de donde procede y como encontrar información al respecto a través de la obra de san Ireneo. Si quiere abra Ud un nuevo tema y si tengo tiempo y ganas le responderé. Aunque no creo que ninguno vaya a convencer al otro pues las motivaciones de cada cual están perfectamente claras. Ud cree en lo que cree y yo creo en Quien creo,* es una simple cuestión de voluntad personal*.
> 
> Un saludo



En eso estoy de acuerdo. No es una cuestión de evidencias, ni de pruebas, ni de razones, sino de voluntad. O de cabezonería. Es pura subjetividad. Por eso rehúye usted el debate sobre sus vaporosas convicciones heredadas de errores muy antiguos que se resisten a desaparecer. 

Pero, porfi, no pretenda presentar su subjetividad (muy respetable, eso sí) como imperativo moral universal para que los demás nos veamos obligados a admitir la sustitución de nuestro pueblo.


----------



## wanamaker (1 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Sin entrar en profundidad, desde el momento en que el conflicto se internacionaliza, su país es amenazado por facciones en conflicto y naciones del grupo que su país forma parte intervienen, el problema ha pasado también a ser suyo. La política del avestruz no cuela.
> 
> De otro lado, si la comunidad Europea está participando, en comandita con los usa-anglos y las monarquías del golfo, en abastecer y financiar a los insurgentes, y por tanto es cómplice de las matanzas, cerrar sus puertas a los que huyen es propio como poco de sádicos criminales. Ud sabrà.
> 
> ...



Que los catolicos tengais complejo de culpa por lo que hacen los mandamases (que ya hay que ser gilipollas), es solo vuestro problema, no mio.
De modo que a meterlos en vuestra casita.

Por cierto, si de tener la conciencia tranquila se trata, hay cientos de miles de españoles pasandolo muy mal por las acciones de los gobernantes.
Me pregunto que haceis al respecto.
Ah, ya, como los progres, "yo ya pago impuestos para que el Ejtao sea solidario".
A pastar.


----------



## Verto (1 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Cuantos sirios dices que hay viviendo en tu casa?
> 
> Pues eso.
> 
> ...



Personalmente en mi casa ninguno pues la Iglesia no ha pedido eso. La invitación del Papa fue la de acoger una familia por parroquia, y mi parroquia es para una población de doce mil almas, con que fíjese Ud como se tergiversan las cosas con tal de hacer sangre. Sin embargo en Cáritas atendemos a 127 familias de la población, el 90% españolas.

Y a propósito del Papa, quizá le interese saber que ha predicando con el ejemplo acogiendo a dos familias de cristianos sirios refugiados.

A lo demás no le responderé por razones obvias.

Un saludo


----------



## wanamaker (1 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Personalmente en mi casa ninguno pues la Iglesia no ha pedido eso. La invitación del Papa fue la de acoger una familia por parroquia, y mi parroquia es para una población de doce mil almas, con que fíjese Ud como se tergiversan las cosas con tal de hacer sangre. Sin embargo en Cáritas atendemos a 127 familias de la población, el 90% españolas.
> 
> Y a propósito del Papa, quizá le interese saber que ha predicando con el ejemplo acogiendo a dos familias de cristianos sirios refugiados.
> 
> ...



Muy bonito.
Esa seria la solucion, un censo "solidario".
Quieres que entren refugiados? Si. Vale, 400 lereles al mes.
Ya me imagino cuantos se iban a apuntar.


----------



## Verto (1 Oct 2015)

Tomibollo, encantado de hablar con Ud. Pero me espolso el polvo de las sandalias y tal... y de paso aprovecho para decir que el Reino de Dios es real pero no se accede a él sin invitación. Lamento que no se sienta invitado aunque no será porque no lo esté.

Buenas tardes


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Sin entrar en profundidad, desde el momento en que el conflicto se internacionaliza, su país es amenazado por facciones en conflicto y naciones del grupo que su país forma parte intervienen, el problema ha pasado también a ser suyo. La política del avestruz no cuela.



Sus ola de refugiados, o no son sirios o no son refugidados. No es opinable, no es discutible. Punto.



Verto dijo:


> De otro lado, si la comunidad Europea está participando, en comandita con los usa-anglos y las monarquías del golfo, en abastecer y financiar a los insurgentes, y por tanto es cómplice de las matanzas, cerrar sus puertas a los que huyen es propio como poco de sádicos criminales. Ud sabrà.



a) Infórmese mejor o no seleccione Juanmanuelpradistamente la parte de la realidad que le interese

b) Usted tiene vocación de palanganero/mamporrero? Yo no. No van a meterlos en la Moncloa ni el Eliseo ni en el número que sea de Downing Street, 



Verto dijo:


> En cuanto al éxodo, nadie niega que además de refugiados están entrando inmigrantes económicos. Sería de bobos negarlo, pero igual de bobo es negar que los países occidentales no tienen parte en esos conflictos. Lavarse la sangre de las manos no le hace a uno inocente.



En su versión de la historia cuatro mandamases hacen tal cosa. Si la damos por buena, esos cuatro mandamases no son los perjudicados por la invasión. Sin embargo le dicen que meta en sus barrios, ciudades y demás a los invasores. 

Que me la suda, que no soy "un país. ¿Se entiende o no? 



Verto dijo:


> Para finalizar, los católicos siempre hemos tenido divisiones y bajas, ya se encargan otros de crearlas pues esa es la obra del diablo, palabra que designa "al que divide". Hasta al mismísimo Jesús lo dejaron sólo en el Calvario, sin embargo eso no significa que la Iglesia este equivocada. Lamento la baja de Ariadna y de otras personas a quienes conozco que están en esa línea, a mi tampoco me gusta la situación pero yo me alineó entre los de Juan, es decir, entre los que aguantan hasta el final, sabiendo de antemano cual es ese final. Pero gracias a Dios también, sabemos que la cosa no acaba ahí, y he ahí la esperanza.
> 
> Tiempo al tiempo



Sí claro, no será que a algunos les da por pensar y a otros por obedecer...

La baja dudo que sea fruto de alguna división y menos sembrada por mí. Le aseguro que ella es más lista, más capaz y más malaputa que yo un cacho. Que me da mil vueltas, vamos. Ariadna tiene su criterio y usted tiene, por ahorita el del Papa, simplemente eso. 

Quizá usted necesite más pruebas, quizá ella sea más desconfiada que usted. Lo desconozco.

Lo que en un lado es virtud a veces es problema y si usted es tan compasivo y misericordioso, ya le digo que me parece elogiable. Yo no le voy a llamar débil ni panolias. Ni a usted ni a su religión. Me parece incluso incómodo que se consiere así, qué se le va a hacer.

Hace unos días sacamos esto para nuestros amigos franceses y les gustó bastante. Patriotas católicos en su mayoría







Estaban todos de acuerdo. Ellos sienten el aliento del Islam cada día


----------



## dick jones (1 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Que los catolicos tengais complejo de culpa por lo que hacen los mandamases (que ya hay que ser gilipollas), es solo vuestro problema, no mio.
> De modo que a meterlos en vuestra casita.
> 
> Por cierto, si de tener la conciencia tranquila se trata, hay cientos de miles de españoles pasandolo muy mal por las acciones de los gobernantes.
> ...



Lo que hacen los mandamases?

Lo que hace el ejercito espanol, con financiacion de todos los españoles y bajo la bandera española.

¿Pero como se puede defender la soberania nacional y al mismo tiempo desentenderse de lo que se hace en nombre de España?

Aqui el gilipollas eres tu, chaval.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 19:07 ----------




wanamaker dijo:


> Muy bonito.
> Esa seria la solucion, un censo "solidario".
> Quieres que entren refugiados? Si. Vale, 400 lereles al mes.
> Ya me imagino cuantos se iban a apuntar.



O una porra de 400 euros para que se defiendan nuestras fronteras, no te jode.

A ver cuantos pagaban ¿no?

Porque lo de ir vosotros solitos a defender Uropa de la invasion marronoide ya lo tenemos descartao.


----------



## BGA (1 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> ¿Dejar entrar a aquellos que son capaces de hacer tales cosas te refieres?.



Las sandeces en forma de pregunta retórica se responden solas.


----------



## wanamaker (1 Oct 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Lo que hacen los mandamases?
> 
> Lo que hace el ejercito espanol, con financiacion de todos los españoles y bajo la bandera española.
> 
> ...



Si, lo que hacen los mandamases. Yo no he decidido que el ejercito se use para los intereses de unos pocos.
Que para algunos todo lo que haga el Gobierno es responsabilidad de todos los españoles (el Gobierno encantado, claro), es de una subnormalidad inconcebible.
Gilipollas.

PD: Todos sois proabortistas porque el Gobierno lo permite, verdad?
Lo dicho, asusta lo imbecil del planteamiento.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

La Iglesia tiene posiciones muy claras respecto a la necesidad de ayuda a la gente que lo pasa mal. Espero que no vayas a dudar de su obra, no solo secular sino en el presente.

Que los gobernantes en sus acciones coincidan, más o menoos, con parte del discurso de la Iglesia en según qué casos, el de los refugiados (solo en la parte de acogida porque en el de solucionar la raíz del problema ni caso) es un ejemplo, y pase olímpicamente en otros es según los espabilados de turno algo que reprocharle.

Sóis unas lumbreras. 



wanamaker dijo:


> Que los catolicos tengais complejo de culpa por lo que hacen los mandamases (que ya hay que ser gilipollas), es solo vuestro problema, no mio.
> De modo que a meterlos en vuestra casita.
> 
> Por cierto, si de tener la conciencia tranquila se trata, hay cientos de miles de españoles pasandolo muy mal por las acciones de los gobernantes.
> ...


----------



## wanamaker (1 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La Iglesia tiene posiciones muy claras respecto a la necesidad de ayuda a la gente que lo pasa mal. Espero que no vayas a dudar de su obra, no solo secular sino en el presente.
> 
> Que los gobernantes en sus acciones coincidan, más o menoos, con parte del discurso de la Iglesia en según qué casos, el de los refugiados (solo en la parte de acogida porque en el de solucionar la raíz del problema ni caso) es un ejemplo, *y pase olímpicamente en otros* *es según los espabilados de turno algo que reprocharle*.
> 
> Sóis unas lumbreras.



Pues parece que, segun tus colegas, debemos fustigarnos por las guerras en las que se mete "oxidente".
Y yo no reprocho que la Iglesia acoja a quien quiera. Le reprocho, al igual que puedo hacer con un progre, que no lo hagan a titulo individual, si no que nos haga responsables a todos los españoles.


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La Iglesia tiene posiciones muy claras respecto a la necesidad de ayuda a la gente que lo pasa mal. Espero que no vayas a dudar de su obra, no solo secular sino en el presente.



"la gente que lo pasa mal". Espero que hayas pagado los royalties a Monedera, tiene que hacer cash para pagarse sus caros vicios.


----------



## dick jones (1 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Si, lo que hacen los mandamases. Yo no he decidido que el ejercito se use para los intereses de unos pocos.
> Que para algunos todo lo que haga el Gobierno es responsabilidad de todos los españoles (el Gobierno encantado, claro), es de una subnormalidad inconcebible.
> Gilipollas.



Hombre, si esperas disfrutar de algunos derechos es de justicia pensar que tambien tendras que aceptar algunas responsabilidades ¿no?


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

Lo que no puedes creerte es que no vas a ser salpicado por lo que hagan tus "representantes". Es una gran ingenuidad o, simplemente, escapismo de la realidad, la teoría de los vasos comunicantes es muy cabrona, pues la perra de ella no se limita al campo de la mecánica de fluídos.

Desgraciadamente si no podemos hacer responsables de sus actos a los dirigentes vamos a pagar los demás por ellos.

Que la individua que mandó bombas aéreas en las misiones aéras contra Libia esté disfrutando de su lujosa casa en la Rep. Dominicana sin tener que rendir cuentas de lo que allí se ocasionó... nos es trasladado de una forma más o menos indirecta a los ciudadanos a los que estaba "representando", lo queramos o no.

Este sistema no es ajeno a nosotros ni nosotros a él. Para mí y para otros es la Iglesia Católica la única referencia mundial en que se refugia la decencia y la voluntad de verdadera justicia universal para todos.





wanamaker dijo:


> Pues parece que, segun tus colegas, debemos fustigarnos por las guerras en las que se mete "oxidente".
> Y yo no reprocho que la Iglesia acoja a quien quiera. Le reprocho, al igual que puedo hacer con un progre, que no lo hagan a titulo individual, si no que nos haga responsables a todos los españoles.





---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 20:01 ----------

Hola, Renato, ¿Qué tal hoy?

¿Tudo bem?



Renato dijo:


> "la gente que lo pasa mal". Espero que hayas pagado los royalties a Monedera, tiene que hacer cash para pagarse sus caros vicios.


----------



## wanamaker (1 Oct 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Hombre, si esperas disfrutar de algunos derechos es de justicia pensar que tambien tendras que aceptar algunas responsabilidades ¿no?



Claro, es el Gobierno el que nos da derechos, tenemos que responsabilizarnos de sus actos. Es eso?
Pues te informo que el Gobierno no nos da derechos, ni en ningun sitio dice que los españoles seamos responsables de los actos del Gobierno.
De hecho, si hay alguna legislacion en lo que se podria encuadrar la actuacion del Gobierno en este tema, es en el codigo penal, en la parte de Traicion.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 20:05 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo que no puedes creerte es que no vas a ser salpicado por lo que hagan tus "representantes". Es una gran ingenuidad o, simplemente, escapismo de la realidad, la teoría de los vasos comunicantes es muy cabrona, pues la perra de ella no se limita al campo de la mecánica de fluídos.
> 
> Desgraciadamente si no podemos hacer responsables de sus actos a los dirigentes vamos a pagar los demás por ellos.
> 
> ...



Os imaginais cosas. Quiero el articulo de la Constitucion, o de alguna ley, que diga "los ciudadanos son responsables de los actos de su Gobierno".
Tal cosa no existe.
Oye, si nosotros somos responsables, la iglesia catolica "occidental" tambien lo es. El Papa mata sirios por los vasos comunicantes esos.
NO.


----------



## dick jones (1 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Claro, es el Gobierno el que nos da derechos, tenemos que responsabilizarnos de sus actos. Es eso?
> Pues te informo que el Gobierno no nos da derechos, ni en ningun sitio dice que los españoles seamos responsables de los actos del Gobierno.
> De hecho, si hay alguna legislacion en lo que se podria encuadrar la actuacion del Gobierno en este tema, es en el codigo penal, en la parte de Traicion.



No, yo lo que digo es que si quieres algun derecho, y la soberania nacional es un derecho, mas te vale empezar a responsabilizarte de tus actos.

Si crees que tu desidia o pasotismo o sea lo que sea lo que se te pasa por la cabeza te hace acreedor de que alguien garantice un orden etnosocial al gusto del señorito, vas dado.

Estaras conmigo en que tu postura es de niño mimado ¿no?


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo, si el Papa os recomendara votar a Podemos porque es el partido que más se preocupa de la gente que lo pasa mal, como los refugiados, ¿harías caso? Piensa que de lo contrario irías al infierno.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

No existe plasmado en ningún artículo de la Constitución, sino en la realidad.

Sólo te falta poner pucheros y patalear como un nene.

¿Qué será lo siguiente?¿Hacer como que no va con nosotros el hecho de que España, sus gobernantes mejor dicho, haya puesto algunos lugares estratégicos de su territorio al servicio el llamado "Escudo de misiles" de la OTAN si un día nos caen unos pepinos por esta causa?

Aunque no lo queramos, nos representan. Y lo que hacen nos salpica.

Por eso debe haber una presión sobre sus actos, exigencia de responsabilidad sobre ellos. Si les sale gratis, evidentemente, su carencia de escrúpulos les hará continuar haciendo esas cosas a cambio de quién sabe qué.

El Antiguo Régimen español sería terrible, malo malísimo a reventar, pero...

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juicio_de_residencia



wanamaker dijo:


> Os imaginais cosas. Quiero el articulo de la Constitucion, o de alguna ley, que diga "los ciudadanos son responsables de los actos de su Gobierno".
> *Tal cosa no existe*.


----------



## wanamaker (1 Oct 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> No, yo lo que digo es que si quieres algun derecho, y la soberania nacional es un derecho, mas te vale empezar a responsabilizarte de tus actos.
> 
> Si crees que tu desidia o pasotismo o sea lo que sea lo que se te pasa por la cabeza te hace acreedor de que alguien garantice un orden etnosocial al gusto del señorito, vas dado.
> 
> Estaras conmigo en que tu postura es de niño mimado ¿no?



Tu postura se resume en que debemos responsabilizarnos de todos los actos de nuestro Gobierno. Abortos, guerras, corrupcion, la burbuja, etc. Todos somos responsables. Pues no es asi, y la soberania nacional no significa eso.

El niño mimado lo debes ser tu para confundir lo que significa ser responsable con tener que tragar porque no hay mas remedio.
Responsable de esas guerras y de sus consecuencias son los que dan las ordenes. No hay mas.

Contesto tambien a Bernaldo porque es mas de lo mismo.

*Por vuestra estupida regla de tres, los sirios son responsables de la movida que tienen, por lo que con su pan se lo coman. Es asi?*


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Tu postura se resume en que debemos responsabilizarnos de todos los actos de nuestro Gobierno. Abortos, guerras, corrupcion, la burbuja, etc. Todos somos responsables. Pues no es asi, y la soberania nacional no significa eso.
> 
> El niño mimado lo debes ser tu para confundir lo que significa ser responsable con tener que tragar porque no hay mas remedio.
> Responsable de esas guerras y de sus consecuencias son los que dan las ordenes. No hay mas.



Es el concepto laico del pecado original. Trasladan sus esquemas religiosos al análisis político contemporáneo. Por cierto, ¿qué manzana han mordido nuestros representantes en África para que se nos llene de negros? Porque que yo sepa tenemos muy poco que ver salvo en Guinea Occidental, de donde no provienen precisamente, y los que llegan por mucho que repitan ese lugar común NO pasan por Libia.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

No quieres leerme ni entender lo que escribo. No digo que seas ni dejes de ser responsable, eres salpicado por lo que hacen tus "representantes".

Sin mandato imperativo es imposible que te puedas proteger contra lo que hagan tus "representantes".



wanamaker dijo:


> Contesto tambien a Bernaldo porque es mas de lo mismo.
> 
> *Por vuestra estupida regla de tres, los sirios son responsables de la movida que tienen, por lo que con su pan se lo coman. Es asi?*


----------



## wanamaker (1 Oct 2015)

Lo que jode es la justificacion, la cual se da para lo de siempre, obligar a todos.
Si de verdad su postura fuese solo por solidaridad, no necesitarian ninguna excusa tipo "occidente hace guerras, todos somos culpables, blabla".
Oye no, debemos traer sirios porque es lo que esta bien.

Pero claro, no todo el mundo estaria de acuerdo con que eso es lo que hay que hacer, por lo que entra en juego el "todos somos responsables".

El catolicismo permite estos malabares dialecticos?


----------



## dick jones (1 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Tu postura se resume en que debemos responsabilizarnos de todos los actos de nuestro Gobierno. Abortos, guerras, corrupcion, la burbuja, etc. Todos somos responsables. Pues no es asi, y la soberania nacional no significa eso.
> 
> El niño mimado lo debes ser tu para confundir lo que significa ser responsable con tener que tragar porque no hay mas remedio.
> Responsable de esas guerras y de sus consecuencias son los que dan las ordenes. No hay mas.
> ...



Pero de que mierdas estas hablando.

Might is Right, no se si te suena. El sirio se ha plantado en tu casa, ahora al que le toca hacer algo es a ti.

Por que no le vas a pedir proteccion a un gobierno en el que no crees ¿no?

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 20:39 ----------




wanamaker dijo:


> Lo que jode es la justificacion, la cual se da para lo de siempre, obligar a todos.
> Si de verdad su postura fuese solo por solidaridad, no necesitarian ninguna excusa tipo "occidente hace guerras, todos somos culpables, blabla".
> Oye no, debemos traer sirios porque es lo que esta bien.
> 
> ...



Eres tu el que estas pidiendo que alguien (no sabemos quien) te defienda de los sirios malos.

Porque tu lo vales.


----------



## wanamaker (1 Oct 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Pero de que mierdas estas hablando.
> 
> Might is Right, no se si te suena. El sirio se ha plantado en tu casa, ahora al que le toca hacer algo es a ti.
> 
> Por que no le vas a pedir proteccion a un gobierno en el que no crees ¿no?



Un referendum sobre toda la politica inmigratoria es lo que se deberia hacer?
Que no lo haran y me jodo. Pues ya lo se.
Que algunos apoyeis esta forma de actuar del Gobierno, era previsible.

Pero vamos, yo puedo decir que mañana te planten en tu casa 20 gitanos y que?, jijijiji?, te toca mover ficha chavalin?
Postura un tanto raruna.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 20:45 ----------




dick jones dijo:


> Eres tu el que estas pidiendo que alguien (no sabemos quien) te defienda de los sirios malos.
> 
> Porque tu lo vales.



Yo no digo que me defiendan. Digo que no entren.
Defendernos, si hacen algo malo, lo hara la policia. 
A ti y a mi, rambito.

PD: Lo de hay que aceptar lo que haga el gobierno, y a callar, vale solo para este tema o para todos?

PD2: No me importaria que viniesen refugiados de guerra de verdad, principalmente mujeres y niños. 
Pero cualquiera sabe que no va de eso el tema. Todos hemos visto lo que hay. Defenderlo, aun con todo eso, no es logico.


----------



## dick jones (1 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Un referendum sobre toda la politica inmigratoria es lo que se deberia hacer?
> Que no lo haran y me jodo. Pues ya lo se.
> Que algunos apoyeis esta forma de actuar del Gobierno, era previsible.
> 
> ...



Tu veras, si aceptas que bombardeen siria, acepta tambien que te traigan unos sirios de regalo.


----------



## wanamaker (1 Oct 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Tu veras, si aceptas que bombardeen siria, acepta tambien que te traigan unos sirios de regalo.



No acepto que bombardeen Siria. 
Vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## Verto (1 Oct 2015)

_"...Los movimientos migratorios han asumido tales dimensiones que sólo una colaboración sistemática y efectiva que implique a los Estados y a las Organizaciones internacionales puede regularlos eficazmente y hacerles frente. En efecto, *las migraciones interpelan a todos, no sólo por las dimensiones del fenómeno, sino también «por los problemas sociales, económicos, políticos, culturales y religiosos que suscita*, y por los dramáticos desafíos que plantea a las comunidades nacionales y a la comunidad internacional»

En la agenda internacional tienen lugar frecuentes debates sobre las posibilidades, los métodos y las normativas para afrontar el fenómeno de las migraciones. Hay organismos e instituciones, en el ámbito internacional, nacional y local, que ponen su trabajo y sus energías al servicio de cuantos emigran en busca de una vida mejor. A pesar de sus generosos y laudables esfuerzos, *es necesaria una acción más eficaz e incisiva, que se sirva de una red universal de colaboración, fundada en la protección de la dignidad y centralidad de la persona humana. De este modo, será más efectiva la lucha contra el tráfico vergonzoso y delictivo de seres humanos, contra la vulneración de los derechos fundamentales, contra cualquier forma de violencia, vejación y esclavitud. Trabajar juntos requiere reciprocidad y sinergia, disponibilidad y confianza*, sabiendo que «ningún país puede afrontar por sí solo las dificultades unidas a este fenómeno que, siendo tan amplio, afecta en este momento a todos los continentes en el doble movimiento de inmigración y emigración».

*A la globalización del fenómeno migratorio hay que responder con la globalización de la caridad y de la cooperación*, para que se humanicen las condiciones de los emigrantes. *Al mismo tiempo, es necesario intensificar los esfuerzos para crear las condiciones adecuadas para garantizar una progresiva disminución de las razones que llevan a pueblos enteros a dejar su patria a causa de guerras y carestías*, que a menudo se concatenan unas a otras.

*A la solidaridad con los emigrantes y los refugiados es preciso añadir la voluntad y la creatividad necesarias para desarrollar mundialmente un orden económico-financiero más justo y equitativo*, junto con un mayor compromiso por la paz, condición indispensable para un auténtico progreso."_

S.S. Francisco. Texto extraído del mensaje para la jornada mundial del emigrante y del refugiado 2015


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

La mayoría de españoles no queremos y nuestro tratado de ingreso en la OTAN no contemplaba nuestra participación hasta el punto que ha llegado en esa organización.

Pero el hecho es que estamos metidos hasta las trancas.

Y nadie responde por esto a pesar de que el refrendo de los ochenta tenía condiciones bien claras.

¿Entonces, qué? Pues nos toca tragar, queramos o no.

O crear una concienciaa social de rechazo y presión sobre los gobiernos.

Lo que no funciona es el quedarse en "yo no lo quise, así que dejadme en paz". Ojalá fuera tan sencillo, tampoco creeo que muchas víctimas de las guerrras hayan querido sus desgracias.



wanamaker dijo:


> No acepto que bombardeen Siria.
> Vete a tomar por culo.


----------



## dick jones (1 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> No acepto que bombardeen Siria.
> Vete a tomar por culo.



Por lo menos aceptas ese acto como algo ajeno, asi te has expresado. La putada es que algunas de sus consecuencias las estas viviendo como propias.


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Tu veras, si aceptas que bombardeen siria, acepta tambien que te traigan unos sirios de regalo.



En España no existe democracia, rechazando esa premisa vuestro argumento pecadooriginaloso se os viene abajo. Cuando exista representatividad, separación de poderes y referéndums como instrumento rutinario de expresión ciudadana igual que en Suiza entonces que vengan los tradis y nos hablen de salpicar con refugiados por nuestros pecados democráticos, mientras tanto será una falacia papista.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

Gol de Señor!!!

Pues claro, renatín, los "representantes" no rinden cuentas. Mientras esto siga siendo así no se puede decir en plan infantil "es responsabilidad de los gobiernos, a mí que me dejen en paz". Pues no te dejan en paz, pagas consecuencias de lo que hacen los gobiernos y con las manos atadas.



Renato dijo:


> En España no existe democracia, rechazando esa premisa vuestro argumento pecadooriginaloso se os viene abajo. Cuando exista representatividad, separación de poderes y referéndums como instrumento rutinario de expresión ciudadana igual que en Suiza entonces que vengan los tradis y nos hablen de salpicar con refugiados por nuestros pecados democráticos, mientras tanto será una falacia papista.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Oct 2015)

Entonces si recogemos refugiaos podemos bombardear Siria, ¿no?

La lógica del progre


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Gol de Señor!!!
> 
> Pues claro, renatín, los "representantes" no rinden cuentas. Mientras esto siga siendo así no se puede decir en plan infantil "es responsabilidad de los gobiernos, a mí que me dejen en paz". Pues no te dejan en paz, pagas consecuencias de lo que hacen los gobiernos y con las manos atadas.



Tú estás echando agua bendita al sistema neoliberal que tanto criticáis luego los tradis: socializar las pérdidas y privatizar las ganancias. Una minoría se beneficia de la inmigración ilegal: curas pederastas, oenegetas, funcionatas con carrera de pinta y colorea, políticos. Y los demás tenemos que cargar con el peso de mantenerlos. Te parecerá bonito. ¿Le dirías a un desahuciado que está pagando la consecuencia de votar a partidos como el PSOE por alimentar la burbuja inmobiliaria?


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

Sabes que en Israel se van a acoger refugiados sirios.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Entonces si recogemos refugiaos podemos bombardear Siria, ¿no?
> 
> La lógica del progre


----------



## dick jones (1 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> En España no existe democracia, rechazando esa premisa vuestro argumento pecadooriginaloso se os viene abajo. Cuando exista representatividad, separación de poderes y referéndums como instrumento rutinario de expresión ciudadana igual que en Suiza entonces que vengan los tradis y nos hablen de salpicar con refugiados por nuestros pecados democráticos, mientras tanto será una falacia papista.



Si yo lo unico que estoy diciendo es que tenemos a los responsables de este desaguisado a mano para colgarles de una farola.

Lo que no puedes hacer es tratar a las naciones como entes etereos, que existen cuando a ti te interesan y cuando no, te lavas las manos y no te responsabilizas, porque es que mirusted, como me voy a resposabilizas yo de lo que hagan otros en mi nombre, bajo mi bandera y bajo mi silenciosa aprobacion, porque si no te has enterado, el que calla, otorga.

Y no, no vale soltar soflamas en internet, eso no cuenta como protesta.

No invoques a la falta de democracia para justificar esto, que te van a llamar progre, añado.

Y para rematar, culpabilizais al primero que pasaba por ahi, al Papa, na menos y a los catolicos, que llevan defendiendo Europa desde hace ni se sabe.

Ahora os toca a vosotros, seais lo que cojones seais, que creo que no lo teneis claro ni vosotros.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 21:55 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Entonces si recogemos refugiaos podemos bombardear Siria, ¿no?
> 
> La lógica del progre



No, la logica es, si no quieres refugiados, preocupate de lo que pase en Siria.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

Estás más brillante cuando te haces el troll loco.

Te estoy haciendo una descripción de lo que es, no de lo que debe ser.

Es cuando te pones medio serio cuando la cagas. Ahí es donde se te ve la flojera.



Renato dijo:


> Tú estás echando agua bendita al sistema neoliberal que tanto criticáis luego los tradis: socializar las pérdidas y privatizar las ganancias. Una minoría se beneficia de la inmigración ilegal: curas pederastas, oenegetas, funcionatas con carrera de pinta y colorea, políticos. Y los demás tenemos que cargar con el peso de mantenerlos. Te parecerá bonito. ¿Le dirías a un desahuciado que está pagando la consecuencia de votar a partidos como el PSOE por alimentar la burbuja inmobiliaria?


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Si yo lo unico que estoy diciendo es que tenemos a los responsables de este desaguisado a mano para colgarles de una farola.



Los responsables de la inmigración son los que dan soporte moral al buenismo, y en este grupo están todos los que a su vez son responsables de la guerra de Libia o Siria, pero muchos más que se opusieron a ella: progres, capillitas, oenegetas, y en general todos los que dan cobertura a la cultura del buenismo unibersal.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 22:04 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Estás más brillante cuando te haces el troll loco.
> 
> Te estoy haciendo una descripción de lo que es, no de lo que debe ser.
> 
> Es cuando te pones medio serio cuando la cagas. Ahí es donde se te ve la flojera.



Sí, haces una descripción de lo que es según tu punto de vista que no comparto, pero digo yo que como católico no deberías conformarte con lo que es sino que deberías criticar la injusticia neoliberal que supone la inmi-invasión: socialización de pérdidas y privatización de las ganancias. Sin embargo sólo veo al papa Bergaboglio pedir a las víctimas del sistema que acepten con resignación cristiana la injusticia. ¿No debería decirles lo mismo a los refus y que sufran con resignación cristiana su circunstancia en su país? O todos moros o todos cristianos.

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 22:06 ----------

Ah bueno, ahora caigo. Como son moros la resignación cristiana no es aplicable a ellos. Están en su derecho de venir a Europa para que les paguemos los iphones y demás chucherías materialistas.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Sabes que en Israel se van a acoger refugiados sirios.



peor para ellos



dick jones dijo:


> No, la logica es, si no quieres refugiados, preocupate de lo que pase en Siria.



Entonces tú como quieres refugiados no te preocupas de Siria.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

Estás más mono cuando trolleas, Renny, :XX:



Renato dijo:


> Sí, haces una descripción de lo que es según tu punto de vista que no comparto, pero digo yo que como católico no deberías conformarte con lo que es sino que deberías criticar la injusticia neoliberal que supone la inmi-invasión: socialización de pérdidas y privatización de las ganancias. Sin embargo sólo veo al papa Bergaboglio pedir a las víctimas del sistema que acepten con resignación cristiana la injusticia. ¿No debería decirles lo mismo a los refus y que sufran con resignación cristiana su circunstancia en su país? O todos moros o todos cristianos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 22:06 ----------
> 
> Ah bueno, ahora caigo. Como son moros la resignación cristiana no es aplicable a ellos. Están en su derecho de venir a Europa para que les paguemos los iphones y demás chucherías materialistas.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Oct 2015)

Como sigan las marikonadas cierro el hilo trankilamente


----------



## dick jones (1 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Los responsables de la inmigración son los que dan soporte moral al buenismo, y en este grupo están todos los que a su vez son responsables de la guerra de Libia o Siria, pero muchos más que se opusieron a ella: progres, capillitas, oenegetas, y en general todos los que dan cobertura a la cultura del buenismo unibersal.



Y esto lo dices tu, el extremeño calvinista.

¿Y me hablas de mestizaje y universalismo? El mestizaje eres tu.

Por eso, porque no sabes ni en que mundo vives es por lo que no sabes ni lo que estas defendiendo, esto es a España, y por extension a Europa.

Como te han dicho y demostrado 700 veces en el hilo la idea de España es inseparable del catolicismo.

Porque calvinistas, aqui pocos. 

Asi que la solucion no es menos catolicismo, si no mas catolicismo. Y desde luego lo que no sirve de nada es atacar esta idea, que tendra sus mas o sus menos, pero se ha demostrado como valida, para intentar imponer pajas mentales, una España basada en... ¿En la teosofia racialista de Jitler? ¿En el libre mercao? ¿En el calvinismo?

Como decia el Clapham, sois adolescente pajilleros con restos de Doritos por todo el teclado, lanzando mierda sobre una idea que os supera en mucho.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

Para los sirios, lo mejor sería que no les hubieran convertido en refugiados.

Claro que no quiero refugiados--> PORQUE QUIERO EVITAR LA CAUSA.

Tu manipulación del lenguaje consiste en que, una vez se han provocado, encima querer que los tiren al mar.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> peor para ellos
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces tú como quieres refugiados no te preocupas de Siria.





---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 22:16 ----------

Anglicano, es anglicano... 



dick jones dijo:


> Y esto lo dices tu, el extremeño calvinista.
> 
> ¿Y me hablas de mestizaje y universalismo? El mestizaje eres tu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> *Claro que no quiero refugiados--> PORQUE QUIERO EVITAR LA CAUSA.*.



Y no haces nada para ello...eso es que no te importan una puta mierda

Adoptar una postura estúpida desde el principio es malo. Para que aguante una mentira hacen falta más. Persistir en ello es garantía de futuros ridículos

El Delirio como Límite


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Asi que la solucion no es menos catolicismo, si no mas catolicismo. Y desde luego lo que no sirve de nada es atacar esta idea, que tendra sus mas o sus menos, pero se ha demostrado como valida, para intentar imponer pajas mentales, una España basada en... ¿En la teosofia racialista de Jitler? ¿En el libre mercao? ¿En el calvinismo?
> 
> .



El idioma español y la raza blanca son aglutinantes suficientes para cohesionar España. En cambio una España 100% católica pero multirracial no es viable y lo sabes.


----------



## dick jones (1 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> peor para ellos
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces tú como quieres refugiados no te preocupas de Siria.



No tengo especial interes en que invada España una horda de refugiados sirios.

Pero si lo tuviera, tengo bastante claro que lo que haria seria bombardear siria, desestabilizar el status quo del pais y financiar a unos rebanacuellos para que la lien parda.

¿Ha hecho algo de esto ultimamente la iglesia catolica?

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 22:26 ----------




Renato dijo:


> El idioma español y la raza blanca son aglutinantes suficientes para cohesionar España. En cambio una España 100% católica pero multirracial no es viable y lo sabes.



Yo no se na, salvo que cuando España era catolica no pasaban estas cosas.


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> No tengo especial interes en que invada España una horda de refugiados sirios.
> 
> Pero si lo tuviera, tengo bastante claro que lo que haria seria bombardear siria, desestabilizar el status quo del pais y financiar a unos rebanacuellos para que la lien parda.
> 
> ...



Ha puesto la Iglesia vasca alguna vez una bomba lapa? No, pero aun así tiene mucho que ver con la génesis de ETA. Guerras ha habido siempre y no por eso se llenaba España de indeseables. Tú seguro que debes ser de los que cuando estudiaron Historia sacaron como conclusión que la I GM empezó porque mataron al Archiduque y la de Cuba porque estalló el Maine.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

Un pelín nada más, ahora, aunque no sea mucho también es verdad que no me estaría quedando en aporrear teclas si estuviera viendo una invasión.

¿Ya te has enrolado en algún grupo militar, paramilitar o lo que sea? Aunque sea en una banda de judeonancies de esos... :fiufiu:



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Y no haces nada para ello...eso es que no te importan una puta mierda
> 
> Adoptar una postura estúpida desde el principio es malo. Para que aguante una mentira hacen falta más. Persistir en ello es garantía de futuros ridículos
> 
> El Delirio como Límite





---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 22:31 ----------

Lo estamos viendo, una España cada vez más cohesionada... :

Ahora sí, te has vuelto a poner en modo troll y recuperado la chispa :Aplauso:



Renato dijo:


> *El idioma español y la raza blanca son aglutinantes suficientes para cohesionar España*...


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Un pelín nada más, ahora, aunque no sea mucho también es verdad que no me estaría quedando en aporrear teclas si estuviera viendo una invasión.
> 
> ¿Ya te has enrolado en algún grupo militar, paramilitar o lo que sea? Aunque sea en una banda de judeonancies de esos... :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, el troll soy yo por decir una obviedad y en cambio los que dicen que a España sólamente la puede cohesionar la creencia infantil en un judío prestidigitador de hace 2000 años son personas de "seny i valors". :: España perdió su imperio cuando todo el mundo era católico devoto, y las tensiones separatistas tienen más de un siglo de tradición. Ahora dirás que eso en realidad empezó a suceder por la secularización y blablabla. En fin... La Iglesia en realidad tiene mucho que ver en el independnetismo vasco y catalán.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Oct 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> No tengo especial interes en que invada España una horda de refugiados sirios.



Ya somos dos.



dick jones dijo:


> Pero si lo tuviera, tengo bastante claro que lo que haria seria bombardear siria, desestabilizar el status quo del pais y financiar a unos rebanacuellos para que la lien parda.



Pero no lo tiene, así que me quedo tranquilo. Gracias



dick jones dijo:


> ¿Ha hecho algo de esto ultimamente la iglesia catolica?



No, mire. Le explico. La Iglesia Católica lo que está haciendo es contarnos que unos millones de tercermundis eritreos, etiopes, bangladeshies, pakistaníes y sirios ansiosos de cobrar paguitas europeas y ver carne de mujer blanca (o marrón o negra, que en Europa hay de todo) en lugar de ser unos delincuentes, aprovechados, paguiteros, invasores y desertores...son familias con niños pobrecitos refugiaos.




Bernaldo dijo:


> Un pelín nada más, ahora, aunque no sea mucho también es verdad que no me estaría quedando en aporrear teclas si estuviera viendo una invasión.
> 
> ¿Ya te has enrolado en algún grupo militar, paramilitar o lo que sea? Aunque sea en una banda de judeonancies de esos... :fiufiu:




Es la típica cosa que se cuenta en abierto en Internet...Yo nunca haría algo así o

No soy un valiente :o


----------



## dick jones (1 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Ha puesto la Iglesia vasca alguna vez una bomba lapa? No, pero aun así tiene mucho que ver con la génesis de ETA. *Guerras ha habido siempre y no por eso se llenaba España de indeseables.* Tú seguro que debes ser de los que cuando estudiaron Historia sacaron como conclusión que la I GM empezó porque mataron al Archiduque y la de Cuba porque estalló el Maine.



Te crees que lo de los refus es nuevo... Pues si llevan viniendo desde los 90

¿O es que no te acuerdas de los albaneses, croatas, bosnios, kosovares, etc, etc, etc que llevan ya una decada en Europa?

O de los africanos, ¿O te crees que no se ha colado en España mas de uno y mas de dos que de crios tuvieron de juguete un machete y un ak 47? ¿Los somalies, los libaneses, iranies?

De esos tus queridos seres de luz protestantes del norte de Europa, saben mucho.

Fijate si llega lejos la influencia de la huestes papistas, hasta al corazon de la Europa luterana.

Pues entonces que te crees que iba a pasar cuando desestabilizas paises que estan en la frontera maritima con Europa.

¡Pues que se te llena todo de refugiados, alma de cantaro!


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

El catolicismo puede ser un complemento a la cohesión de España en tanto en cuanto su vertiente cultural, el reconocimiento de un legado cultural y un poso en nuestra mentalidad, pero no su vertiente confesional. Es decir, que es igual de cohesionador que la cultura romana pagana en el siglo XXI, pero vamos, que ya hay que estar mal de la puta cabeza para fundamentar España en la confesión católica.


----------



## Verto (1 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Sus ola de refugiados, o no son sirios o no son refugidados. No es opinable, no es discutible. Punto
> 
> a) Infórmese mejor o no seleccione Juanmanuelpradistamente la parte de la realidad que le interese
> 
> ...



No es mi ola, es la de todos porque a todos nos implica, también es suya, sean refugiados sirios o inmigranes nigerianos, lo mismo me da. Lo que no es discutible ni opinable es que están ahí, en nuestras fronteras, y en un mundo globalizado resulta disparatado esconder la cabeza en el agujero de la indiferencia y afirmar con el culo que uno no forma parte de la realidad.

Cuando Ud compra un tlf móvil, compra una participación en la guerra del Congo; Cuando llena el depósito del coche, compra una participación en las guerras de Irak, Libia, Sudán, Nigeria, etc; Cuando enciende el hornillo de gas para hacerse un café, compra una participación en las guerras de Ucrania o Siria; Cuando compra un tomate cultivado en Israel, compra una participación en el conflicto con Palestina; Cuando enciende la luz de su cuarto, compra una participación en la guerra del Yemen. Y así podríamos estar días.

Ud, yo, nuestro país, no somos compartimentos estancos, formamos parte de este mundo y en este mundo pasan cosas, y de esas cosas, lo queramos o no, formamos parte. La cuestión es asumir la realidad y decidir de que manera formamos parte.



> Sí claro, no será que a algunos les da por pensar y a otros por obedecer...
> 
> La baja dudo que sea fruto de alguna división y menos sembrada por mí. Le aseguro que ella es más lista, más capaz y más malaputa que yo un cacho. Que me da mil vueltas, vamos. Ariadna tiene su criterio y usted tiene, por ahorita el del Papa, simplemente eso.
> 
> Quizá usted necesite más pruebas, quizá ella sea más desconfiada que usted. Lo desconozco.



No, yo tampoco creo que sea por Ud, más bien pienso que es por su forma de entender la fe. Me consta que es cercana al Tradicionalismo Carlista y, aunque personalmente los admire y simpatice con ellos, en la práctica siempre me han parecido unos perdedores -mártires- en el ámbito de lo terrenal por su excesiva intransigencia. El junco se mantiene agarrado al lecho del río por su flexibilidad, no por su rigidez. Yo en cambio soy de los que piensan que, aunque no hay que perder la perspectiva de donde vienen los problemas, estos son actuales y se tienen que remediar con soluciones actuales, y en ese orden no los veo. En el plano de lo religioso los veo muy semejantes a la figura de Juan el Bautista, de quién Jesús dijo que era el más grande entre los hombres, pero el más pequeño en el cielo. De cualquier forma gracias a Dios que son así porque alguien debe mantener la cordura y cuando la corriente viene fuerte, siempre se agradece la mano que saca al tallo del junco, del lodo. 

Aunque es parte de la naturaleza humana hacerse a un lado ante ciertas magnitudes de los acontecimientos, en todo caso no forma comandita con quienes atacan a la Iglesia, la defiende hasta donde puede y eso es al final lo que vale, lo otro sería lo propio de los traidores que tanto abundan. Recuerde que en la casa de Dios hay múltiples estancias.



> Lo que en un lado es virtud a veces es problema y si usted es tan compasivo y misericordioso, ya le digo que me parece elogiable. Yo no le voy a llamar débil ni panolias. Ni a usted ni a su religión. Me parece incluso incómodo que se consiere así, qué se le va a hacer.



¿Débil? Muy al contrario hombre. Un ejercito es más fuerte cuanto más obediente es el soldado ¿No ha servido Ud a la patria? 



> Hace unos días sacamos esto para nuestros amigos franceses y les gustó bastante. Patriotas católicos en su mayoría
> 
> Estaban todos de acuerdo. Ellos sienten el aliento del Islam cada día



Sus buenas rentas le han sacado y sacan los franceses al moro, no se puede estar en misa y repicando.

Finalmente concluyo dándole munición, porque se que esta es una espada de doble filo pero en este tema le diré que me quedo con lo que decía el Padre Vitoria:

"Cuando se sabe que una guerra es injusta, no es lícito a sus súbditos seguir a su Rey, aun cuando sean por él requeridos, porque el mal no se debe hacer, y conviene más obedecer a Dios que al Rey."

Cambie Ud en la frase al Rey por USA-OTAN-UE etc, etc y a la Iglesia déjela junto a Dios, así me entenderá.

Un saludo


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

dick jones dijo:


> Te crees que lo de los refus es nuevo... Pues si llevan viniendo desde los 90
> 
> ¿O es que no te acuerdas de los albaneses, croatas, bosnios, kosovares, etc, etc, etc que llevan ya una decada en Europa?
> 
> ...



Se llenó España de refugiados yugoslavos ? Se llenó de argelinos cuando el GIA se cargaba tanta gente a diario como ETA en 30 años? Hay tantos contraejemplos que no siguen tu ley adhoc para justificar el pecadooriginalismo este de tragar con refus para expiar los pecados de nuestros gobernantes que no se como tienes la poca vergüenza de seguir en tus trece. Menudo trollaco.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

... Menéndez Pelayo y muchos otros pensadores españoles están a años luz de tus trolleos.

Prescindiendo de ellos, la Historia es testigo contra la que cualquier farfullada chocan.

Que Dios te perdone por tus blasfemias.



Renato dijo:


> Claro, claro, el troll soy yo por decir una obviedad y en cambio *los que dicen que a España sólamente la puede cohesionar* la creencia infantil en un judío prestidigitador de hace 2000 años son personas de "seny i valors". ::


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ... Menéndez Pelayo y muchos otros pensadores españoles están a años luz de tus trolleos.
> 
> Prescindiendo de ellos, la Historia es testigo contra la que cualquier farfullada chocan.
> 
> Que Dios te perdone por tus blasfemias.



Menéndez Pelayo se hubiera hecho calvinista, ateo o caballero de la dulce Palas Atenea si viera la panda de antiespañoles en que os habéis convertido los capillitas comandado s por Bergaboglio el Islamizador. Menos mal que se murió antes.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

Europa se llenó de refugiados yugoslavos. Varios miles de ellos vinieron a España.

No es cuestión de hacer proporciones ni comparaciones.

Se les acogió, fue un deber. También entre ellos hubo gente con sus manos manchadas de sangre. 




Renato dijo:


> Se llenó España de refugiados yugoslavos ? Se llenó de argelinos cuando el GIA se cargaba tanta gente a diario como ETA en 30 años? Hay tantos contraejemplos que no siguen tu ley adhoc para justificar el pecadooriginalismo este de tragar con refus para expiar los pecados de nuestros gobernantes que no se como tienes la poca vergüenza de seguir en tus trece. Menudo trollaco.


----------



## Verto (1 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> ¿Le dirías a un desahuciado que está pagando la consecuencia de votar a partidos como el PSOE por alimentar la burbuja inmobiliaria?



Yo si se lo he dicho, a esos y a los del PP. Y aparte de eso les he ayudado con lo propio, y no ha sido poco.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

Aunque así hubiera sido, su baño argumental te deja a la altura de troll cuyo papel despliegas aquí.

Te has hecho prisionero del personaje y cuando te quieres poner serio, en vez de aportar... desprestigias aún más tu mensaje.

Has fallado de estrategia y me alegro, porque tonto del todo no eres... :rolleye:



Renato dijo:


> Menéndez Pelayo se hubiera hecho calvinista, ateo o caballero de la dulce Palas Atenea si viera la panda de antiespañoles en que os habéis convertido los capillitas comandado s por Bergaboglio el Islamizador. Menos mal que se murió antes.


----------



## Renato (1 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Europa se llenó de refugiados yugoslavos. Varios miles de ellos vinieron a España.
> 
> No es cuestión de hacer proporciones ni comparaciones.
> 
> Se les acogió, fue un deber. También entre ellos hubo gente con sus manos manchadas de sangre.



Todo eso sucedió en tus sueños. A ver si vas a comparar a los futbolistas serbios o montenegrinos de la liga española con los cientos de miles de invasores llamados refugiados sirios que llaman a la puerta de España .

---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 22:54 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Aunque así hubiera sido, su baño argumental te deja a la altura de troll cuyo papel despliegas aquí.
> 
> Te has hecho prisionero del personaje y cuando te quieres poner serio, en vez de aportar... desprestigias aún más tu mensaje.
> 
> Has fallado de estrategia y me alegro, porque tonto del todo no eres... :rolleye:



Personaje es el tuyo, que ni siquiera vas a misa y todo es una impostura en un foro donde pasas las horas muertas. Sal a la calle a que te de el aire.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Oct 2015)

Verto

Yo sé que soy un judío pésimo. Mala persona muchas veces, el marisco y el jamón me lo como como si tuviera hambre atrasada, he sido infiel vete a saber cuantas ocasiones...lo que no voy a hacer es decir que los que no caen en eso son intransigentes

A mí los carlistas no me gustan nada más allá de ciertas cosas y reconocerles la valentía de levantarse tres veces contra el gobierno. Fueron unos locos a los que el propio curerío traicionó

Luego ya no me los creo ni en broma por su mamporrerismo con la restauración bubónica y más tarde con Pako Franko

Pero si todos los católicos hubieran sido como ellos, ellos no serían mártires, serían los normales.

A lo demás ya responderé y poco a poco irán cayendo. Silenciosamente


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

Pues te veo liderando una pandilla de acción mutante judeonancies reclutados en disidencia... con identitarios asiduos al gym... :fiufiu:

inglourious bastards a la ibérica... 




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Es la típica cosa que se cuenta en abierto en Internet...Yo nunca haría algo así o
> 
> No soy un valiente :o


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (1 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues te veo liderando una pandilla de acción mutante judeonancies reclutados en disidencia... con identitarios asiduos al gym... :fiufiu:
> 
> inglourious bastards a la ibérica...



Habrá más católicos, los hay de hecho, que judíos o nazis

le tienes una manía curiosa al tema del gimnasio, es como cuando los suknors de gimnasio dicen que pa qué vas a la biblioteca. El gimnasio es la biblioteca del cuerpo y la biblioteca es el gimnasio de la mente

Y no falta en la biblioteca el suknor de biblioteca ni en el gimnasio el suknor de gimnasio


Yo soy suknor de biblioteca y de gimnasio


----------



## Verto (1 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Verto
> 
> Yo sé que soy un judío pésimo. Mala persona muchas veces, el marisco y el jamón me lo como como si tuviera hambre atrasada, he sido infiel vete a saber cuantas ocasiones...lo que no voy a hacer es decir que los que no caen en eso son intransigentes
> 
> ...



Pecados tenemos todos, hombre. Mi reflexión no iba en ese sentido. Pero da igual, no es el tema y ya le he dicho que simpatizo con ellos y los admiro, aunque mi planteamiento ante la fe no sea exactamente el mismo. Por cierto, los mártires es lo más grande que tiene la Iglesia, entiéndame cuando lo digo.

Enga, me voy a cenar y quedo a la espera de su contra réplica. A ver si me convence hombre :


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Oct 2015)

Sí, le tengo manía al gimnasio, lo reconozco.




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Habrá más católicos, los hay de hecho, que judíos o nazis
> 
> le tienes una manía curiosa al tema del gimnasio, es como cuando los suknors de gimnasio dicen que pa qué vas a la biblioteca. El gimnasio es la biblioteca del cuerpo y la biblioteca es el gimnasio de la mente
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 01-oct-2015 at 23:26 ----------

El mártir católico es una figura sorprendente. No existe mayor muestra de fortaleza que me pueda imaginar.

Yo jamás podría evadirme de responder con violencia en situaciones en que ellos se elevaron por encima de la capacidad de cualquier otro mortal.

Ante los ojos del bárbaro es un signo de debilidad.

Ignorantes....



Verto dijo:


> Por cierto, los mártires es lo más grande que tiene la Iglesia, entiéndame cuando lo digo.


----------



## dick jones (1 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ya somos dos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



También hay voces discordantes dentro de esta narrativa, como la del obispo hungaro que citaste en algun mensaje. Esa que dices es una parte de un todo.

Pero hay una parte que desprecias y es importante, es el mantenimiento de la Iglesia como institucion.

Tu o yo, o cualquiera de este foro podemos soltar las burradas que queramos, no tienen ninguna trascendencia. Sin embargo, el Papa como cabeza de la Iglesia tiene una responsabilidad tremenda sobre la vida de millones de personas y sobre la permanencia de una institucion milenaria. Por eso debe ser conciliador, porque es lo que ahora toca, por que la leyes de la Real Politik se le aplican como a cualquier otro estado.

Ningun dirigente dice lo que realmente quiere decir, si no lo que se le permite, la Iglesia es, debe serlo, consciente de eso.

Como nosotros debemos serlo de que como dijo BGA hace pocos mensajes, si la Iglesia convocara una cruzada, no acudiria nadie.

Es un momento de crisis para la Iglesia, DaGrappla, no se porque culpabilizas al mas debil en este embolao.

Decias en algun mensaje que habia cambiado desde los tiempos de Pizarro. Bueno, pues planteate cual era el poder de la Iglesia entonces y cual es ahora.

Y eso no va a cambiar aunque lo deseemos muy, muy fuerte. No estamos en el mundo de Peter Pan.

Contemporizar, y puede que la caguen, porque no, pero siendo conscientes de cual es la situacion.

Y ademas, como ya decia Verto, la postura actual del Papa no va en contra de la doctrina.


----------



## Renato (2 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Primero nos dijo que era anglicano, luego nos dijo que era calvinista y ahora nos da a entender que es ateo trollista. Defínase, hombre.
> 
> Buenas noches.



Bueno, el protestantismo supuso el inicio de la liberación de Europa de las supercherías al servicio de los intereses vaticanos. Por ejemplo nadie se habría dado cuenta de lo contradictorias que son las Sagradas Escrituras si no pudiera leerlas él mismo traducidas a su lengua vernácula. Por eso el Papa procuró que no hubiera traducciones del latín. Yo he hecho el mismo proceso que empezó hace 5 siglos en un día. Soy un calvinista coherente.


----------



## Verto (2 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Claro, claro, el troll soy yo por decir una obviedad y en cambio los que dicen que a España sólamente la puede cohesionar *la creencia infantil en un judío prestidigitador de hace 2000 años* son personas de "seny i valors".



Mas que por una obviedad porque nos dijo que era anglicano, luego nos dijo que era calvinista y ahora nos da a entender que es ateo. Defínase, hombre.

Buenas noches.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2015 at 01:31 ----------




Renato dijo:


> Bueno, el protestantismo supuso el inicio de la liberación de Europa de las supercherías al servicio de los intereses vaticanos. Por ejemplo nadie se habría dado cuenta de lo contradictorias que son las Sagradas Escrituras si no pudiera leerlas él mismo traducidas a su lengua vernácula. Por eso el Papa procuró que no hubiera traducciones del latín. Yo he hecho el mismo proceso que empezó hace 5 siglos en un día. Soy un calvinista coherente.



Pero los protestantes no creen que su fe sea infantil ni que Cristo fuese un prestidigitador...

En todo caso le aceptaré que es Ud un troll coherente.


----------



## Renato (2 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Claro, claro, el troll soy yo por decir una obviedad y en cambio los que dicen que a España sólamente la puede cohesionar la creencia infantil en un judío prestidigitador de hace 2000 años son personas de "seny i valors".
> 
> 
> Mas que por una obviedad porque nos dijo que era anglicano, luego nos dijo que era calvinista y ahora nos da a entender que es ateo. Defínase, hombre.
> ...



Lo de calvinista era para picar a Bernaldo, ¿algo más? Te juro que es lo mismo que pienso yo de los capillitas de este foro, que no podéis ser reales, que es una pose para ir de guays o yo qué se. Porque si no sois trollacos de las cavernas o sois unos decrépitos o unos pobres chavales con una identidad frágil y enfermiza que buscan en ir contracorriente autoafirmarse, como los que se hacen góticos por ejemplo. En fin, allá cada uno con sus mierdas mentales, pero por favor no nos intentéis hacer comulgar a los demás con ruedas de molino, con caridades mal entendidas, refugiados y demás putadas para España.

Por cierto, sigo sosteniendo que ni Bernaldo ni ninguno de los lamecirios virtuales vais realmente los domingos a misa.


----------



## Verto (2 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Lo de calvinista era para picar a Bernaldo, ¿algo más?



Nada, ahora si que está ya está todo claro.




> Te juro que es lo mismo que pienso yo de los capillitas de este foro, que no podéis ser reales, que es una pose para ir de guays o yo qué se. Porque si no sois trollacos de las cavernas o sois unos decrépitos o unos pobres chavales con una identidad frágil y enfermiza que buscan en ir contracorriente autoafirmarse, como los que se hacen góticos por ejemplo. En fin, allá cada uno con sus mierdas mentales, pero por favor no nos intentéis hacer comulgar a los demás con ruedas de molino, con caridades mal entendidas, refugiados y demás putadas para España.
> 
> Por cierto, sigo sosteniendo que ni Bernaldo ni ninguno de los lamecirios virtuales vais realmente los domingos a misa.



Piense Ud todo lo que quiera, faltaría más. Aunque entiendo ahora por que es Ud incapaz de comprendernos, la fe no tiene sentido para el incrédulo. 

¡Ah! y gracias por lo de chaval con casi cincuenta años se agradece.


----------



## Renato (2 Oct 2015)

De todas formas se puede ser religioso sin creer en el mago de Galilea. Decir que alguien es ateo porque no es cristiano es prejuzgar demasiado.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2015 at 02:12 ----------




Verto dijo:


> Nada, ahora si que está ya está todo claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es mi intención compreder algo tan insondable como la Fe. Sólo me interesa tu fe en tanto en cuanto la utilizan agentes como el Estado Vaticano para imponernos al conjunto de los españoles intereses ajenos a los propios de la Nación.


----------



## Verto (2 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> De todas formas se puede ser religioso sin creer en el mago de Galilea. Decir que alguien es ateo porque no es cristiano es prejuzgar demasiado.



No se lo niego. Se puede ser religioso sin creer en Dios, de hecho hoy en día en occidente millones lo son y no creen en Dios, o creen en un dios a su imagen y semejanza. 



> No es mi intención compreder algo tan insondable como la Fe. Sólo me interesa tu fe en tanto en cuanto la utilizan agentes como el Estado Vaticano para imponernos al conjunto de los españoles intereses ajenos a los propios de la Nación.



Oíga, lo mismo le digo. Me interesa la fe de esos creyentes de los que le hablaba en la medida que nos imponen a todos los intereses propios de sus dirigentes.

Buenas noches.


----------



## Renato (2 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> No se lo niego. Se puede ser religioso sin creer en Dios, de hecho hoy en día en occidente millones lo son y no creen en Dios, o creen en un dios a su imagen y semejanza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No estoy diciendo ser religioso sin creer en Dios, sino ser religioso sin creer en el fariseo circunciso Jeshua. Sabes de sobra que a ti nadie te impone nada, no seas cínico. Si quieres acoger a un refugiado puedes hacerlo, le contratas en origen para tu negocio, le das una casa y la mano de tu hija. Pero con el dinero de los demás no.
Ya podíais aprender los católicos de los ortodoxos, por lo menos ellos sí le echan huevos:

La Iglesia Ortodoxa rusa también habla de 'guerra santa' y apoya los bombardeos en Siria


Una religión que se divorcia de los intereses del país donde se profesa no podrá darle cohesión, por eso la iglesia Ortodoxa sí es funcional para Rusia pero la católica nociva para España porque sólo da sentido al Estado Vaticano.


----------



## Marin V (2 Oct 2015)




----------



## Narheim (2 Oct 2015)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> No me malinterpretes, yo no vivo en España.



Quizá deberías. Con lo que nos depara el futuro próximo, no nos van a sobrar manos activas ni cabezas pensantes en la tribu.


----------



## tyz (2 Oct 2015)

Todavía sigue este hilo. Yo alucino. 
1°. Nadie se ha acercado a una iglesia y sus satélites o qué. La Iglesia es una organización jerárquica y mafiosa, el nepotismo el pan nuestro de cada día. 
2°. Antiguamente cuando el dinero lo tenía el populacho, hacia una labor social, pero hoy que lo tiene todo el Estado, se ve su naturaleza real, una ONGeta más. Y la Fe un tipo de folclore para fidelizar adeptos. 
Resumido los que están en la Iglesia y circulo de influencia miran por su barriga, como los comemariscos por la suya. Eso si, se tiran el moco, con la Españolidad y la Fe siendo una ONGeta peculiar y graciosa. Mientras no escarbes mucho.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Oct 2015)

en cambio la ortodoxa ya está hablando de la guerra santa


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (2 Oct 2015)

Le sale competencia a los curas

Podemos pide al Gobierno que ordene a sus embajadas admitir solicitudes de asilo en países de origen

Foto de la noticia = Ni mintiendo pa dar pena lo consiguen







*1 mujer. Tres niños. 100 hombres y con unas pintas de indiazos que el pestazo a curry y ñordo del Ganges se huele desde aquí*


----------



## Verto (2 Oct 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Como dice Da Grappal, cosas veremos y añado que de manera rápida y apabullante.



_*El Papa Francisco, preocupado por una Tercera Guerra Mundial*

*El máximo responsable de la Iglesia lo viene comentando a sus círculos en las últimas semanas. La situación que vive el mundo en general le preocupa ya que según reconoce a sus más cercanos se respira una atmósfera de conflicto mundial.*

De hecho, en el transcurso de su reciente viaje a Cuba y Estados Unidos, el Santo Padre ya mostró su preocupación por la actual situación de la política mundial. En su discurso a su llegada a Cuba, Francisco aseguró que *"el mundo necesita reconciliación en esta atmósfera de tercera guerra mundial por etapas que estamos viviendo"*.

No es la primera vez que el Santo Padre habla en sus discursos de una tercera guerra mundial. Su primera referencia a esta realidad la hizo en septiembre de 2014, durante su visita a Austria, en la misa que celebró en el cementerio militar de Fogliano Redipuglia. *"Hoy, tras el segundo fracaso de una guerra mundial, quizás se puede hablar de una tercera guerra combatida "por partes", con crímenes, masacres, destrucciones"*, sostuvo el Santo Padre en territorio austriaco. 

Más duras fueron sus palabras en Sarajevo el pasado mes de junio, cuando el Pontífice criticó a *"quienes fomentan deliberadamente este clima bélico"* y buscan *"la confrontación entre las distintas culturas y civilizaciones"*, y también a *"cuantos especulan con las guerras para vender armas"*. En esta ocasión, Francisco también habló de una *"tercera guerra mundial combatida por partes"* que se percibe *"en el contexto de la comunicación global"*.

Esta tercera guerra mundial en cuotas de la que habla el Santo Padre tiene una de sus expresiones en la persecución religiosa que sufren millones de personas en todo el mundo. *"Dentro de esta Tercera Guerra Mundial en cuotas que vivimos, hay una especie de genocidio en marcha que debe cesar"*, advirtió durante su visita apostólica a Bolivia el pasado mes de julio, donde quiso recordar cómo *"en Medio Oriente y otros lugares del mundo se persigue, se tortura, se asesina a muchos hermanos nuestros por su fe en Jesús"*. 

Estas reflexiones reiteradas acerca de una tercera guerra mundial en cuotas ponen de manifiesto la creciente preocupación de Francisco. Ya en su viaje a Bolivia, el Pontífice aseguró que *"la situación política a nivel mundial es alarmante, hasta el punto de considerar que nos encontramos inmersos en un nuevo conflicto mundial"*. 

Desde Roma, se ve con preocupación los acontecimientos políticos actuales, provocados en gran parte por el choque de civilizaciones. Estas nuevas declaraciones del Papa en Cuba se producen al tiempo que el mundo contempla la tensión entre Estados Unidos y Rusia por la intervención militar rusa en territorio sirio para acabar con las atrocidades provocadas por el fundamentalismo religioso del Estado Islámico._

---------- Post added 02-oct-2015 at 11:42 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Le sale competencia a los curas
> 
> Podemos pide al Gobierno que ordene a sus embajadas admitir solicitudes de asilo en países de origen
> 
> ...



“Donde se reúnen los buitres allí está el cuerpo” 
(Lc 17, 26-37).


----------



## BGA (2 Oct 2015)

Justamente es lo que necesitábamos, un Papa guerrero soliviantando más el avispero. Pero es su cinismo, nuestros "amigos" no entienden que un Papa deba ser diplomático y si se me apura, hasta inteligente. Adorar trozos de madera y pastorear al rebaño es incompatible con cualquier atisbo de inteligencia. Por eso le odian y por eso odian tanto a los Jesuitas. Si son religiosos, no deberían ser inteligentes y como son inteligentes y pueden ver con claridad las maniobras del secularismo (y sus colegas "religiosillos"), pues molestan y tal... Que se metan en sus asuntos, esos de predicar amor y darse la paz y que nos dejen a nosotros (ellos) las cosas de hombres.

Cuando critican a la Iglesia, aveces creo que tienen algo de razón: cuanto más listo entre los listos se siente uno, más propenso es a pasarse al lado oscuro. El pecado de soberbia es, desde mi punto de vista, el peor de todos por cuanto significa emprender un camino de alejamiento de Dios y de acercamiento a la fantasía de las "ilimitadas" capacidades del hombre, muchas veces sin retorno.

Ese frágil equilibrio entre el conocimiento y la Fe ha dado no pocos reveses a la imagen pública e histórica de la Iglesia. No obstante, sigue en el mundo y su voz, desde el iracundo rechazo a la sosegada esperanza, truena cuando se expresa y todos la tienen en cuenta. Es fácil advertir en este mismo hilo los dos canales principales en los que se escucha su palabra y por tanto, es fácil también adivinar lo que nos provoca a todos.

Puede que haya guerra abierta y puede que no. Las dos grande fuerzas que rigen el mundo están echando el resto para acercar el ascua a su sardina. En una ladera de nieve inestable, los prudentes susurran y miden sus pasos, los "otros" gritan inconscientes o por maldad por creerse a salvo.

La cuestión es Paz o Guerra y luego pensar sobre los acontecimientos y si éstos son un motivo de guerra (la famosa invasión) o son el resultado de la guerra que aún no ha llegado a nuestras ciudades.

Pretender que en este mundo convulso y de preguerra mundial, las "molestias" derivadas de esos preparativos constituyen un fenómeno ajeno a nuestra realidad, significa una focalización excesiva e ingenua en hechos considerados aislados entre sí o un intento de adulterar la verdad y enmascarar su trasfondo. 

Nuestros "amigos" aún no se han manifestado sobre las causas y sus motivos tendrán para resultar tan obsesivos con ciertos efectos.


----------



## Verto (2 Oct 2015)

He logrado recuperar este corto documental que vi hará un par de años pero que revela muchos de los entresijos e intereses que se mueven tras las bambalinas del conflicto en Siria, como por ejemplo la financiación terrorista proveniente de los USA, anglos y sauditas, o el entramado tras los campos de refugiados turcos, y la participación directa de BAE systems que es uno de los mayores contratistas militares del mundo y cofabricante del Eurofighter de cuyo consorcio participa España.

En el documental se traza una línea de intereses que va desde los atentados del 11S hasta el comienzo de la guerra en Siria. Argumenten después de verlo si es la Iglesia quien promueve todo ese puto entramado de intereses y mentiras que provoca tantos flujos migratorios.

Un saludo

*Documental: La verdad detrás de Siria*
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/sRqhLQ0iGu0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (2 Oct 2015)

Un papa guerrero no, mejor uno mamporrero


----------



## Pertinax (2 Oct 2015)

Defender la invasión es defender al establishment, es la solución cobarde y mierdera de quien no tiene ni tuvo huevos a enfrentarse a la realidad y decide refugiarse en una mentira y en excusas baratas desmontables para limparse las conciencias, en Ariadna de Naxos lo puedo entender, es una mujer y una mujer no está para eso, pero en el resto de meapilas, viejelas sin huevos criados y mimados en sabanas rosas en época histórica de Pax Social les define como individuos.

"Er Curilla de Roma, hay que hacer caso al Papa por encima de nuestros intereses porque er Curilla romano es el vicario de Dios en la tierra y es representante de la religión verdadera que España tiene como etc etc y después etc y por eso debemos abrir fronteras y dejar pasar a todo criminal porque er Curilla es el que manda etcetc y un largo etc.

Cuando el Papa se ha pasado a otros intereses nadie ha tenido reparos en ostiarle y dejar bien claro quien es que manda, por muy católico y cristiano que fuera.

Las tropas de Carlos I de España(sí, de España, sí, el vencedor de luteranos, otomanos y martillo de herejes) saquearon Roma y a todo defensor Papal que se encontró por medio cuando a Clemente VII le dio por lamer rabo francés, rivales de Carlos(por cierto, el ilustre Papa huyó gracias a la resistencia suicida de su Guardia Suiza, que fue masacrada a excepción de un puñado, lo que le dio tiempo a escapar al Curilla de Roma, esos guardias, que, curiosamente, siguen siendo blancos y varones 500 años después, al parecer para la Alta Jerarquía no es lo mismo que te guarde la casa Pitbulls a que lo hagan Caniches, de tontos no tienen nada cuando se trata de lo suyo):

En la Wikipedia dicen que el cachondeo que se trajo Carlos I después de la fiesta fue de órdago, el Curilla le lamió el cipote Imperial hasta los restos:

"Carlos I estuvo grandemente disgustado: —*al menos en apariencia—, *llegando a presentar disculpas formales ante el derrotado papa —de hecho* se vistió de luto por un buen tiempo en recuerdo de las víctimas*. Clemente VII* pasó el resto de su vida intentando evitar conflictos con Carlos V, sin tomar decisiones que pudieran disgustarle* (por ejemplo, le negó a Enrique VIII de Inglaterra una nulidad matrimonial porque Catalina de Aragón era la tía de Carlos)".


----------



## Don Pelayo (2 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> No acepto que bombardeen Siria.
> Vete a tomar por culo.



Toda vez que los papistas no tienen ya motivos que aducir, directamente entran al terreno de la mentira.

No te sulfures, no los vas a convencer jamás. Son fanáticos. En otros tiempos hubieran sido los primeros en jalear las cruzadas (sin ir), hoy jalean para traernos yihadistas a Europa.


----------



## BGA (2 Oct 2015)

Pertinax dijo:


> *Defender la invasión es defender al establishment,* ...................



Insisto, luego existo....


----------



## wanamaker (2 Oct 2015)

Me hace gracia el argumento capillita de "tu consientes", o "tu que haces para cambiar las cosas".
Que haceis los capillitas para evitar los abortos?
Creo que voy a empezar a llamaros a todos proabortistas. Me apetece.


----------



## BGA (2 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Me hace gracia el argumento capillita de "tu consientes", o "tu que haces para cambiar las cosas".
> Que haceis los capillitas para evitar los abortos?
> Creo que voy a empezar a llamaros a todos proabortistas. Me apetece.



No paráis de enredaros con vuestras "cuerdas flojas" de aprendices funanbulistas.


----------



## wanamaker (2 Oct 2015)

BGA dijo:


> No paráis de enredaros con vuestras "cuerdas flojas" de aprendices funanbulistas.



Yo no soy el que argumenta una especie de responsabilidad de los ciudadanos por los actos del Gobierno. 
Ese es el funanbulismo, amen de patetico argumento proinvasion.

Proabortista!!!!


----------



## BGA (2 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Yo no soy el que argumenta una especie de responsabilidad de los ciudadanos por los actos del Gobierno.
> Ese es el funanbulismo, amen de patetico argumento proinvasion.
> 
> Proabortista!!!!



Pues anda que tu....


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Oct 2015)

Supongo que pasa muy desapercibido pero a este respecto ya he apuntado una idea clave.

España -de Europa ya ni hablo- no está para hablar de cruzadas. Esta en varios pasos más atrás. Falta el básico--> la Reevangelización.

O se reevangeliza España o se islamiza. Que tengamos esto muy claro, no hace falta estrujarse mucho la mollera.





dick jones dijo:


> Como nosotros debemos serlo de que como dijo BGA hace pocos mensajes, si la Iglesia convocara una cruzada, no acudiria nadie.


----------



## Renato (2 Oct 2015)

Paco Bergaboglio tiene la clave para reevangelizar Europa: llenarla de musulmanes. ¿ No es genial el argentino?


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Oct 2015)

Ehte... me alegro que me hagás esta pregunta?

Parate a razonar. Si el Papa dice a los dirigentes de todos los gobiernos europeos que hay que parar el genocidio que supone el aborto... y esos gobiernos, incluídos los europeos, SE PASAN ESAS DEMANDAS POR EL FORRO...

explícanos, pequeño saltamonte, cómo pretendes achacarle al Papa el hecho de que en este caso los gobiernos europeos tengan una actitud coincidente, en lo que a la parte paliativa se refiere, con la del Santo Pontífice?

¿Por qué sóis tan sectarios, nenes?



wanamaker dijo:


> *Que haceis los capillitas para evitar los abortos?*
> .


----------



## wanamaker (2 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ehte... me alegro que me hagás esta pregunta?
> 
> Parate a razonar. Si el Papa dice a los dirigentes de todos los gobiernos europeos que hay que parar el genocidio que supone el aborto... y esos gobiernos, incluídos los europeos, SE PASAN ESAS DEMANDAS POR EL FORRO...
> 
> ...



Quien ha hablado del Papa?

Te lo achaco a ti y a todos los capillitas, del mismo modo que tu dices que los españoles son responsables de los bombardeos de Siria y tienen que aceptar sus consecuencias refugiles.

En palabras de tu colega: aceptais el aborto.

PD:
_La mayoría de españoles no queremos un pais de 100.000 abortos por año.

Pero el hecho es que estamos metidos hasta las trancas.

Y nadie responde por esto a pesar de que el refrendo de los votos a la casta tiene condiciones bien claras.

¿Entonces, qué? Pues nos toca tragar, queramos o no.

O crear una concienciaa social de rechazo y presión sobre los gobiernos.

Lo que no funciona es el quedarse en "yo no lo quise, así que dejadme en paz". Ojalá fuera tan sencillo, tampoco creeo que muchas víctimas de las abortos hayan querido ser triturados_

Tampoco funciona decir que el boss, er Papa, se opone a los abortos.
Y me lavo las manos. Si?, no?....


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Oct 2015)

¿De dónde sacas que acepto el aborto o que acepto que nuestros gobiernos colaboren en arrasar países?

Tanto de un asunto como el otro, sé que pagamos las consecuencias de las acciones erróneas de nuestros "representantes".

¿Todavía no te has dado cuenta?



wanamaker dijo:


> Quien ha hablado del Papa?
> 
> Te lo achaco a ti y a todos los capillitas, del mismo modo que tu dices que los españoles son responsables de los bombardeos de Siria y tienen que aceptar sus consecuencias refugiles.
> 
> En palabras de tu colega: aceptais el aborto.


----------



## Verto (2 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Lo que no funciona es el quedarse en "yo no lo quise, así que dejadme en paz". Ojalá fuera tan sencillo, tampoco creeo que muchas víctimas de las abortos hayan querido ser triturados



Lo que no funciona es el quedarse en "yo no lo quise, así que dejadme en paz". Ojalá fuera tan sencillo, tampoco creeo que muchos inmigrantes y refugiados hayan querido querido huir de sus casas.

Saludos


----------



## success-borrado (2 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> La primera es: ¿Qué se debería hacer con toda esa gente y que respuesta debería dar la comunidad Europea ante los conflictos que están generando todo este éxodo?



Cerrar las fronteras y echarles a todo. No es tan complicado.



Verto dijo:


> LaLa segunda es: ¿Cuál es según Uds la respuesta que debería dar la Iglesia según lo anterior y en coherencia con el Evangelio?



¿Cuando los Papas de la antigüedad llamaban a Cruzadas íban contra el Evangelio? ¿Quién está equivocado, este Papa que pide perdón por la evangelización de América por parte de España o los anteriores que defendían la Fe de su continente y su civilización?.



Verto dijo:


> Los católicos huelga decir que ya hemos respondido y llevamos más de cien páginas defendiendo la respuesta de la Iglesia. Ahora les toca nadar a otros.
> 
> Saludos



No te confundas. Habéis respondido los "católicos" que dicen sí-sí a todo lo que dice el Papa. Te dije hace tiempo que no repartas carnets de católico.

El otro día en casa de mi tío un familiar estaba escuchando la radio. De repente escuché voces y fuí a ver qué pasaba. Resulta que estaba hablando del Papa y me dijo que ella no soportaba más al tipo que está ahora como Papa. Saquen sus conclusiones.


----------



## Verto (2 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> Cerrar las fronteras y echarles a todo. No es tan complicado.



Ud es católico así que no le resultarán ajenas estas palabras:

_"Jesús dijo a sus discípulos: Sed compasivos, como vuestro Padre es compasivo. No juzguéis y no seréis juzgados, no condenéis y no seréis condenados; perdonad y seréis perdonados. Dad y se os dará; una medida buena, apretada, rebosante. *Porque con la medida con que midáis se os medirá*_ (Lc 6, 36-38)

_"No juzgueis para que no seais juzgados, porque *con el juicio con que juzgais, seréis juzgados* y con la medida con que medís, os será medido."_ (Mt 7, 2)




> ¿Cuando los Papas de la antigüedad llamaban a Cruzadas íban contra el Evangelio? ¿Quién está equivocado, *este Papa que pide perdón por la evangelización de América por parte de España* o los anteriores que defendían la Fe de su continente y su civilización?.



Y san Juan Pablo II o Benedicto XV también pidieron perdón: *Francisco pide perdón por las ofensas durante la conquista de América*

Pero resulta que miente Ud porque una cosa es decir que el Papa pide perdón "por la evangelización de América por parte de España", y otra es que el papa pida perdón "por los crímenes contra los pueblos originarios durante la llamada conquista de América", al tiempo que pide que se recuerde a los obispos, sacerdotes y laicos “que se ofrecieron a la lógica de la espada con la lógica de la cruz”. “Hubo pecados y abundantes, por eso pido perdón, pero donde hubo pecado sobreabundó la gracia”, estos religiosos “predicaron y predican la buena noticia de Jesús con coraje y mansedumbre, respeto y en paz”. Así que eso de pedir perdón por la evangelización nada, camarada.




> No te confundas. Habéis respondido los "católicos" que dicen sí-sí a todo lo que dice el Papa. *Te dije hace tiempo que no repartas carnets de católico.*



Hemos respondido los católicos que estamos participando en este tema, como Ud responde ahora. Pero nuestra respuesta particular no cuenta, lo que cuenta son los hechos de la Iglesia en su conjunto, con el Papa a la cabeza. Aquí el único que repartirá carnets llegado el día será Aquel que dijo: "Porque fui extranjero y me acogisteis".



> El otro día en casa de mi tío un familiar estaba escuchando la radio. De repente escuché voces y fuí a ver qué pasaba. Resulta que estaba hablando del Papa y me dijo que ella no soportaba más al tipo que está ahora como Papa. *Saquen sus conclusiones.*



¿De lo que diga su tía deberíamos sacar conclusiones? 

Cuantísimo daño ha hecho el PP a la Iglesia...


----------



## wanamaker (2 Oct 2015)

Me gustaria saber como es posible que con todas las guerras que hemos tenido, nunca hasta ahora ha habido traslados masivos de poblacion hacia europa.

Y como alguien puede ser tan jodidamente cerril para no ver que algo esta mal, y oponerse a ello.


----------



## Renato (2 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Me gustaria saber como es posible que con todas las guerras que hemos tenido, nunca hasta ahora ha habido traslados masivos de poblacion hacia europa.
> 
> Y como alguien puede ser tan jodidamente cerril para no ver que algo esta mal, y oponerse a ello.



Según los capillitas del foro España se llenó de bosnios, servios y montenegrinos cuando ocurrió la guerra de Yugoslavia.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2015 at 22:22 ----------




Verto dijo:


> Cuantísimo daño ha hecho el PP a la Iglesia...



Es la Iglesia la que ha hecho bastante daño al PP.


----------



## Verto (2 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Y como alguien puede ser tan jodidamente cerril para no ver que algo esta mal, y oponerse a ello.



¿Quién niega que esté mál que existan éxodos de millones de personas huyendo de conflictos, guerras, persecuciones, hambrunas, violencia, terrorismo...? 

Jodidamente cerriles son aquellos que no ven, ni los males en origen ni la parte que nos toca, y haciendo la del avestruz le niegan su ayuda a las víctimas de todas esas putas miserias humanas.

Eso si que es jodidamente cerril e infrahumano, y motivo de gran reproche por mi parte hacia la curia acomodada que tras la poltrona y el puesto en el pesebre ha permitido la deseespiritualización constante de un continente otrora glorioso como Europa, especial y gravemente en el caso de España.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Oct 2015)

La idea infantil es que se puede uno meter en una especie de urna de cristal que te aisla del mundo.

Creer que si tus gobernantes o los medios dominantes promocionan la cultura de la muerte (aborto, eutanasia, divorcio, etc...) no vas a acabar siendo afectado por ello.

Creer que si tus gobernantes son colaboradores en la siembra de conflictos bélicos... tampoco vas a ser afectado por ello.

Creer que si las grandes empresas de tu nación emplean al paraguas de tu Estado para hacer piraterías en otros países... tampoco vas a ser afectado por ello.

En fin, como anécdota voy a contar que la emigración montañesa en otros tiempos fue, aunque minoritaria, una de las más potentes, o la que más, de todas las españolas.

Una de las razones era que cuando aparecía un individuo que, por las razones que fuera, comprometía el nombre de la comunidad y no conseguían hacerle enmendarse le expulsaban, y si hacía falta pagarle el pasaje de vuelta se le pagaba. Comprendían perfectamente esta idea que viene a ser, en otra escala, la misma.

Es falso que uno no es afectado por lo que hacen los miembros de su colectivo, mucho menos si se trata de los dirigentes, los supuestos representantes del pueblo español.

¿Alguien descarta que puedan caer un día pepinos rusos sobre territorio español por la parte importante que nos toca en el famoso "escudo de misilees"? ¿Nos haremos los tontos ese día?

Ahora algún tonto dirá que justifico semejante cosa. Quien quiera entender que entienda.



Verto dijo:


> ¿Quién niega que esté mál que existan éxodos de millones de personas huyendo de conflictos, guerras, persecuciones, hambrunas, violencia, terrorismo...?
> 
> Jodidamente cerriles son aquellos que no ven, ni los males en origen ni la parte que nos toca, y haciendo la del avestruz le niegan su ayuda a las víctimas de todas esas putas miserias humanas.
> 
> Eso si que es jodidamente cerril e infrahumano, y motivo de gran reproche por mi parte hacia la curia acomodada que tras la poltrona y el puesto en el pesebre ha permitido la deseespiritualización constante de un continente otrora glorioso como Europa, especial y gravemente en el caso de España.


----------



## wanamaker (2 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> ¿Quién niega que esté mál que existan éxodos de millones de personas huyendo de conflictos, guerras, persecuciones, hambrunas, violencia, terrorismo...?
> 
> Jodidamente cerriles son aquellos que no ven, ni los males en origen ni la parte que nos toca, y haciendo la del avestruz le niegan su ayuda a las víctimas de todas esas putas miserias humanas.
> 
> Eso si que es jodidamente cerril e infrahumano, y motivo de gran reproche por mi parte hacia la curia acomodada que tras la poltrona y el puesto en el pesebre ha permitido la deseespiritualización constante de un continente otrora glorioso como Europa, especial y gravemente en el caso de España.





Donde esta el cupo de iraquies que le tocaban a España?
Ha decidido europa pasar a ser buena, y por eso ahora hay traslados masivos de poblacion?
Eso no indicaria una espiritualizacion? 
Sabes lo que en tiempos pasados, aquellas espirituales gentes hubieran hecho?

Yo no se si vacilais o sois asi.


----------



## Verto (2 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La idea infantil es que se puede uno meter en una especie de urna de cristal que te aisla del mundo.
> 
> Creer que si tus gobernantes o los medios dominantes promocionan la cultura de la muerte (aborto, eutanasia, divorcio, etc...) no vas a acabar siendo afectado por ello.
> 
> ...



Así es Bernaldo, cuanta razón tiene Ud, una urna de nihilismo e indiferencia, tan estanca que nos está ahogando hasta la condición humana.

Mayorías que berrean ante los inmigrantes pero callan y sestean cuando les convierten en el objetivo nuclear de medio globo terraqueo.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2015 at 22:53 ----------




wanamaker dijo:


> Sabes lo que en tiempos pasados, aquellas espirituales gentes hubieran hecho?



A gentes como Uds atravesarlos con una espada, no lo dude. Gracias a Dios que hemos avanzado.



> Yo no se si vacilais o sois asi.



Pues eso pienso yo.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2015)

Todos aspiramos a una sociedad en la que si tú no cometes injusticias no tienes por qué soportarlas, precisamente esa es una de las ideas centrales del Catolicismo, el amar al prójimo como a tí mismo, etc, etc.

Pero no vivimos un muindo así y pretender que no te salpique lo que hacen los demás es, aunque entendible, muy, muy fuera de la realidad.



Verto dijo:


> Así es Bernaldo, cuanta razón tiene Ud, una urna de nihilismo e indiferencia, tan estanca que nos está ahogando hasta la condición humana.
> 
> Mayorías que berrean ante los inmigrantes pero callan y sestean cuando les convierten en el objetivo nuclear de medio globo terraqueo.


----------



## MariaL. (3 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La idea infantil es que se puede uno meter en una especie de urna de cristal que te aisla del mundo.
> 
> Creer que si tus gobernantes o los medios dominantes promocionan la cultura de la muerte (aborto, eutanasia, divorcio, etc...) no vas a acabar siendo afectado por ello.
> .



Yo creo que es al revés, como la gente sabe que se va a ver afectada por estas cosas las quiere
La gente quiere el aborto, porque sabe que un día puede quedar embarazada de un hijo que no pueda cuidar y no es capaz de presentarse la idea de tener que darlo a otra persona. 
La gente quiere la eutanasia, porque sabe que un día envejecerá o tendrá un accidente, y que si se suicida puede no morir e incluso quedar peor que antes.
La gente quiere el divorcio porque sabe que el ser humano evoluciona y cambia, y los cambios de su pareja, pueden no gustarles o su pareja puede haberle engañado y comportarse de forma distintas antes de casarse.

Yo creo que lo infantil es creer que la gente defiende la idea del aborto, de la eutanasia o del divorcio, por qué? por joder a los religiosos :XX::XX::XX:

---------- Post added 03-oct-2015 at 07:37 ----------




dick jones dijo:


> Ningun dirigente dice lo que realmente quiere decir, si no lo que se le permite, la Iglesia es, debe serlo, consciente de eso.
> 
> Como nosotros debemos serlo de que como dijo BGA hace pocos mensajes, si la Iglesia convocara una cruzada, no acudiria nadie.



No es lo mismo. Una cosa es que tú no pidas algo en lo que no vas a ser seguido. Eso es una cualidad que debe tener cualquier líder que no posea la violencia como forma de coacción. El autoritarismo no lleva a ningún lado bueno.

Pero ese líder tiene que ser coherente, porque si no lo que pierdes, es la confianza.

Si vuelves al principio del hilo verás que tienes:
1.- Una Iglesia que dice que el bien y el mal es inmutable. Por tanto, si A hizo algo en el pasado y fue bueno, hoy es bueno
2.- Un cura que ahora de repente dice que hacer lo contrario que se hizo en el pasado es bueno. Por tanto, lo del pasado que fue? Bueno o malo?

Luego entra un relativista o incluso un comunista y dice, que el bien y el mal es cambiante dependiendo de una serie de factores y lo que fue bueno en su momento para la actualidad puede ser malo y viceversa..... y ese mismo cura lo pone a parir....

Pues en esto está la Iglesia y lo han demostrado muy bien en este hilo, como vendiendo un bien y un mal inmutable, la Iglesia ha dado tal giro, que si de verdad, son inmutables, si tienen razón ahora, toda su historia fue un error tremendo. No se puede estar en Misa y repicando. O toda su historia fue un completo error o este Papa está errado.

Lo que no puede ser, es que cuando le decías a una señora que cogiera el sida si no tenía fuerza de voluntad para no tener sexo, pero no usara preservativo, y murió por el SIDA que le contagió su marido, la Iglesia tenía razón.
Y le digas ahora a su nieta que sí, que puede usar preservativo y seguir teniendo razón.

Pues lo mismo pasa con esto. No puedes pasarte defendiendo el cristianismo frente a un invasor (que es tal por ser masivo y tener otra religión desde el punto de vista católico de la historia) y tener razón y ahora producir un efecto llamada, diciendo a esa misma gente, que el máximo jefe de la religión mayoritaria en Occidente, dice al mundo que hay que recibirlos con cariño (piensa que los musulmanes hacen bastante más caso a sus jefes espirituales que los europeos, nosotros ya superamos eso, por tanto para ellos, esas palabras son la seguridad de que les vamos a abrir nuestros corazones y piensa que en el mundo del Islam hay poco ateo, porque es una situación muy incómoda, la gente mayor que vivimos en zonas que evolucionan más lentamente, vivimos esa situación en su momento en España)

---------- Post added 03-oct-2015 at 07:42 ----------




Verto dijo:


> Aunque entiendo ahora por que es Ud incapaz de comprendernos, la fe no tiene sentido para el incrédulo.
> .



Qué va!!! las ciencias sociales explican la fe, perfectamente. Es a través de la ciencia, mucho más fácil explicar la fe y entenderla, que para quien la posee.

Yo no conozco a nadie que tenga fe en un dios, ser capaz de explicar la fe y menos aún a dos juntos, que sean coherentes, sin caer en la necesidad, tengo fe porque la necesito.

Mientras que por ejemplo, a nivel individual, sí se puede explicar el funcionamiento de la fe en el cerebro
Y a nivel social, como consiguió uniformar sociedades, en momentos de peligro, evitar daños justificando actos que a la gente no le parecían bien, por ejemplo tener que matar los niños deformes, crear confianza entre vecinos cuando había comer carne humana, evitar que periodos de hambre se matara a todo el ganado, crear tabús y miedos que hicieron sobrevivir a muchas sociedades, etc.

Más bien es al revés, quien posee la fe, no tiene ni idea de cual es su verdadero sentido.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2015 at 07:56 ----------




Renato dijo:


> Se llenó España de refugiados yugoslavos ? Se llenó de argelinos cuando el GIA se cargaba tanta gente a diario como ETA en 30 años? Hay tantos contraejemplos que no siguen tu ley adhoc para justificar el pecadooriginalismo este de tragar con refus para expiar los pecados de nuestros gobernantes que no se como tienes la poca vergüenza de seguir en tus trece. Menudo trollaco.



Más de 6.000 personas entraron
Lo que pasa que se hizo de otra manera, hubo mucho acogimiento familiar, se trajeron muchos niños, yo no pude hacerme cargo de ninguno en aquel momento, pero conozco mucha gente que se trajo niños. No se dio tanta publicidad porque no estaba Merkel y entonces Acnur trabajó principalmente con las ongs directamente.

*El tema este es publicitario. Esto ha ocurrido antes, lo que pasa que se hacía sin tanto bombo y platillo y de forma organizada, no era un mar humano andando hasta llegar a la tierra prometida, eran españoles, franceses, ingleses, daneses, etc organizando y coordinando en origen y trasladando a aquellas personas que sabían que les iban a conceder el asilo y principalmente niños.*

Lo que se ve aquí es todo lo contrario. Yo no estoy de acuerdo en que la juventud ni que los hombres por ser hombres, tengan que luchar, pero sí que aquí se ve el descontrol, en que se ve a la gente sin hijos, abalanzarse sobre los trasportes (tren, autobús) dejando a los niños en tierra. Hay que seleccionar como se hizo siempre a los niños y que vengan o bien solos o con los progenitores o con uno de ellos. Y quien no tiene cargas..... pues a campos... que esto es lo que se hizo siempre (a veces, se hace desde una visión machista que está mal, se incluyen a las mujeres, quedando los hombres relegados y esto es mejorable)
En el caso albanokosovar, yo conocí el caso de un chico que se trajo para aquí, se le dio una habitación en una vivienda comunitaria donde había todo mujeres extranjeras. Hombres solos, venían pocos y traídos normalmente por alguna asociación que por algún motivo determinado traía a esa persona en concreto y los traía para que siguieran los estudios, no para trabajar. El caso de este chico fue un desastre, tuvo que volver, porque pretendía que las chicas con las que compartía vivienda, le pidieran hasta permiso para salir...... no logró adaptarse a las costumbres occidentales.

*En este caso las cosas no se han hecho así, por qué? porque se está primando que venga la mano de obra barata y bien formada. Al igual que a Alemania no le interesa que España o Grecia se levanten, porque está recibiendo mano de obra barata bien formada, esto es lo que representa Siria para ellos también y por eso, han fomentado esta riada inaudita, en lugar de hacerlo, como se ha hecho siempre, como se hizo con Yugoslavia, que fueron tan invisibles que gente como tú ni se enteró que vinieron.
Y por eso el Papa no está sirviendo al pueblo, está sirviendo a los poderes económicos, cuando hace declaraciones que sirven de efecto llamada, en lugar de criticar la forma en que se está haciendo y pedir que se haga como siempre, como siempre se hizo.*

Y si miramos los antecedentes Europeos, veremos que siempre que hubo traslado masivo de personas, en Europa se han trasladado niños, de la ciudad al campo, de un país a otro, etc.


----------



## Tomibollo (3 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Tomibollo, encantado de hablar con Ud. Pero me espolso el polvo de las sandalias y tal... y de paso aprovecho para decir que el Reino de Dios es real pero no se accede a él sin invitación. Lamento que no se sienta invitado aunque no será porque no lo esté.
> 
> Buenas tardes



No sé si se ha dado Vd. cuenta de que ese esquema mental que emplea viene al pelo precisamente de lo que se está ventilando en el hilo. Al igual que (siempre según Vd.) yo estoy invitado al Reino donde se vive en la abundancia y no hay sufrimiento ni penas ni privaciones ni dolor, sin que yo haya hecho nada por merecerlo, simplemente porque fui arrojado al mundo, el esquema vale para dar por invitados al "Reino de Occidente" (donde el dinero nace en los árboles, los perros se atan con chistorra de Tafalla, los servicios sociales te lo cubren todo y te dan un papel plastificado como salvoconducto plenipotenciario, las mujeres son acogedoras y los hombres son mansos) a quienes no han hecho nada por ese Reino ni puede que lo hubieran hecho nunca de haber tenido la oportunidad.

No es que yo justifique los ataques de extremistas judíos a iglesias cristianas en Tierra Santa. Para nada. Ahora, que los israelíes han calao de qué palo va el cristianismo actual, nada que ver con el de Fernán González, y saben que es una doctrina peligrosa. Llevan desde 1948 intentando hacer germinar cuatro lechugas en el desierto del Néguev, ¿y van ahora a entregarle el fruto de su trabajo de décadas a un señor eritreo que pasaba por ahí y que a lo mejor hasta tiene quejas de la conexión a internet?

Despierte Vd., señor Verto.

En cuanto a sus creencias que no se atreve a justificar (una espantá lo suyo), recuerde lo que decían Radiohead en "_There there_", sólo porque sientas algo no significa que esté ahí.


----------



## Don Pelayo (3 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Supongo que pasa muy desapercibido pero a este respecto ya he apuntado una idea clave.
> 
> España -de Europa ya ni hablo- no está para hablar de cruzadas. Esta en varios pasos más atrás. Falta el básico--> *la Reevangelización.*



¡Efectivamente!

Y poco favor le vais a hacer a la reevangelización trayendo acá a los yihadistas.

¡Oppas!


----------



## Verto (3 Oct 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Toda vez que los papistas no tienen ya motivos que aducir, directamente entran al terreno de la mentira.
> 
> No te sulfures, no los vas a convencer jamás. Son fanáticos. En otros tiempos hubieran sido los primeros en jalear las cruzadas (sin ir), hoy jalean para traernos yihadistas a Europa.



Déjense Ud de fanatismos ni mentiras, y dejen también de avivar la llama del odio hacia la Iglesia si es que les queda algo de vergüenza cristiana. Tanto ayer como hoy la cruzada es la misma, la defensa de la fe. Lo que cambia no es el discurso de la Iglesia sino el contexto y las circunstacias de los intereses del mundo. 

Hace mil años Europa era una comunidad de reinos cristianos que se defendían de la expansión islámica. En ese contexto los Papas jugaban el papel de árbitros entre los intereses de los distintos señores cristianos. Sin embargo hoy Europa ha renegado formalmente del cristianismo y los señores europeos han pasado de promover la cristiandad a financiar al terrorismo islamico que persigue a la cristiandad. 

Pero tanto ayer como hoy la militia Christi sigue haciendo lo mismo, defender la fe cristiana y promover la caridad: En la Edad media con la "guerra santa" contra los enemigos de la fe y la institución de parroquias e innumerables órdenes y asociaciones piadosas de asistencia y caridad, y hoy llamando nuevamente al combate espiritual frente a los enemigos de la fe y pidiendo a esas parroquias que acojan a los nuevos deshauciados por las guerras que nunca dejaron de existir al amparo de la codicia humana. Quien se ha cambiado de bando no es la Iglesia sino los "señores europeos que viven de la guerra".

No querían una Europa de estados sin Dios, pues ya la tienen. Que la disfruten. Mientras, los cristianos de a pie seguiremos defendiendo la fe, la esperanza y la caridad cristianas, aunque ello suponga el martirio o admitir que se llenen las calles de desarrapados con turbante. 

Personalmente y aunque suene fanático, prefiero morir dándole de comer a un desarrapado con quien comparto al menos la creencia en un mismo Dios, que aliarme con quienes han matado a ese Dios y ahora pretenden destruirnos a ambos. Ya ve, lo más importante para algunos sigue siendo Dios, ayer, hoy y mañana.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 03-oct-2015 at 11:38 ----------




Tomibollo dijo:


> En cuanto a sus creencias que no se atreve a justificar (una espantá lo suyo), recuerde lo que decían Radiohead en "_There there_", sólo porque sientas algo no significa que esté ahí.



No me tome por estúpido o no sea Ud tan ignorante, que eso no lo se aunque prefiero pensar que es lo segundo. Lo que no me atrevo es a darle alas al argumento subyacente en su discurso, que justifica el mayor de los pecados, el único pecado que no tiene perdón de Dios. Y no entro no por mi pues en Cristo muerto y resucitado no se puede volver a morir, sino que no lo haré por la mucha gente que nos lee y a quien sin duda se dirigía el ataque fundamental a la conciencia humana que Ud intentaba pertrechar.

Catapulta desactivada, ya ve. Ahora ya puede Ud seguir con sus diatribas onanistas que en mi no va a encontrar el punto de palanca, que lleva buscando desde páginas atrás, para impulsar el fundamento de su soberbia.

Buenos días.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2015)

Voy a ponerme a la altura de tus divagaciones y falsas acuasaciones, es ineficiente pero al menos se te devuelve lo que envías:

Los que queréis tirar al mar a la gente expulsada por guerras alentadas por por dirigentes occiddentales, poco tenéis que hablar de Reevangelización.



Don Pelayo dijo:


> ¡Efectivamente!
> 
> Y poco favor le vais a hacer a la reevangelización trayendo acá a los yihadistas.
> 
> ¡Oppas!





---------- Post added 03-oct-2015 at 12:43 ----------

... más que ignorante, parece que es de los que no se acercan al tocino por la defensa que hace del estado sionista.



Verto dijo:


> No me tome por estúpido o no sea Ud tan ignorante, que eso no lo se aunque prefiero pensar que es lo segundo...


----------



## MariaL. (3 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Los que queréis tirar al mar a la gente expulsada por guerras alentadas por por dirigentes occiddentales, poco tenéis que hablar de Reevangelización.



Que no te enteras. La reevangelización murió con Juan Pablo II


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Oct 2015)

ola mery ke ases?



MariaL. dijo:


> Que no te enteras. La reevangelización murió con Juan Pablo II


----------



## Wodans (3 Oct 2015)

El colaboracionismo papista con el moro no es algo de ahora tampoco, ya hace 70 años el Vaticano apoyó al régimen ustacha ultra-católico croata, que masacraba a los serbios por ser ortodoxos pero no hizo nada contra los bosníacos musulmanes, es más declararon el islam como religión co-oficial y construyeron la mezquita más grande de Europa por aquel entonces.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/vSuInXD5M9Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Verto (3 Oct 2015)

Wodans dijo:


> El colaboracionismo papista con el moro no es algo de ahora tampoco, ya hace 70 años el Vaticano apoyó al régimen ustacha ultra-católico croata, que masacraba a los serbios por ser ortodoxos. Pero no hizo nada contra los bosníacos musulmanes, es más declararon el islam como religión co-oficial y construyeron la mezquita más grande de Europa por aquel entonces.



Claro, claro simplificando... tiramos de leyenda negra comunistoide, capamos la historia y le añadimos una dosis de camaleonismo racial moderno... ya tenemos un flamante coktel molotov para lanzárselo a la Iglesia, pero no cuela. Sus muros son más fuertes que los deseos de algunos.

Mons. Stepinac dirigiéndose a los líderes ustachas:

*“La Iglesia, en lo que respecta a la raza, proclama este principio: ¡lo que no quieres que hagan contigo, no lo hagas tú con los demás! (…) Amar la propia nación no es incompatible con querer a la humanidad entera; una cosa complementa a la otra. Todos los pueblos son hijos de Dios".*


----------



## Renato (3 Oct 2015)

Dejad que los niños se acerquen a mí!


----------



## Wodans (3 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Claro, claro simplificando... tiramos de leyenda negra comunistoide, capamos la historia y le añadimos una dosis de camaleonismo racial moderno... ya tenemos un flamante coktel molotov para lanzárselo a la Iglesia, pero no cuela. Sus muros son más fuertes que los deseos de algunos.
> 
> Mons. Stepinac dirigiéndose a los líderes ustachas:
> 
> *“La Iglesia, en lo que respecta a la raza, proclama este principio: ¡lo que no quieres que hagan contigo, no lo hagas tú con los demás! (…) Amar la propia nación no es incompatible con querer a la humanidad entera; una cosa complementa a la otra. Todos los pueblos son hijos de Dios".*



Yo también puedo poner citas suyas que van en sentido contrario, o mejor, ceñirse a los hechos y no a las palabras de la actitud de la jerarquía vaticana hacia la Croacia ustacha.


----------



## Don Pelayo (3 Oct 2015)

No olvidemos tampoco que el Vaticano fue el único estado independiente, junto a Alemania, en reconocer la independencia de Croacia al principio, ya en 1990. Esto avivó la llama de la guerra.

Y no olvidemos tampoco como Juan Pablo calló ante la limpieza étnica contra los serbios de Krajina, en la cual se asesinaron a más de 100.000 serbios. Ni una palabra de protesta...muy bien. Y todo por puro interés. 

Entonces tocaba defender a los croatas y bosníacos mientras se acusaba de todo a los serbios. Hoy, toca traer "refugiados" e inundar Europa con ellos. La curia cumple punto por punto el guión del Nuevo Orden, quizá a otro ritmo para no escandalizar al rebaño, pero bien que lo hace.

Hace décadas, como mínimo, que la cúpula de la Iglesia está completamente vendida al Sistema. El que no lo quiera ver está ciego.


----------



## BGA (3 Oct 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> No olvidemos tampoco que el Vaticano fue el único estado independiente, junto a Alemania, en reconocer la independencia de Croacia al principio, ya en 1990. Esto avivó la llama de la guerra.
> 
> Y no olvidemos tampoco como Juan Pablo calló ante la limpieza étnica contra los serbios de Krajina, en la cual se asesinaron a más de 100.000 serbios. Ni una palabra de protesta...muy bien. Y todo por puro interés.
> 
> ...



_"*CROACIA: MITO Y REALIDAD*
C. Michael McAdams
[continuación]

Casi inmediatamente después de la declaración croata de independencia, nació el mito de que Alemania y el Vaticano eran responsables de la defunción de Yugoslavia y de la guerra, ya que habían sido los primeros en reconocer al nuevo Estado. De hecho, *el primer país en reconocer a Croacia fue Eslovenia, el 26 de junio, seguida de Letonia, Ucrania, Lituania, Islandia y Estonia en 1991*. Un frágil "cese del fuego" mediado por Cyrus Vance tuvo efecto a las 6 de la tarde del 3 de enero de 1992.

El 19 de diciembre de 1991, Alemania anunció que se aprestaba a reconocer a Croacia el 15 de enero de 1992, con o sin el resto de la Comunidad Europea. Ese día, 21 naciones incluyendo a ese país reconocieron a Croacia. Para fines de enero, el reconocimiento se había extendido a 42 naciones. *La Santa Sede reconoció a Croacia el 13 de enero de 1992, la misma semana en que lo hicieran virtualmente todas las naciones de Europa.*

Estados Unidos ocupó el quincuagésimo cuarto lugar en la lista de países en reconocer la realidad, el 7 de abril de 1992.

*Cuando Alemania y el Vaticano reconocieron a Croacia y a Eslovenia, junto con otras 40 naciones, la guerra en Eslovenia había terminado*, Croacia estaba en ruinas, y las "fuerzas de protección" de la ONU se estaban dirigiendo al lugar, mientras Serbia se preparaba para atacar a su próxima víctima: Bosnia. *Los reconocimientos por parte de Alemania o el Vaticano no tuvieron nada que ver con la ruptura de Yugoslava siete meses antes, pero sin embargo ese mito continuó siendo difundido por Serbia y repetido por la prensa occidental*. "_

Croacia: Mito y Realidad

_En su mensaje anual Estado del mundo , pronunciado el sábado ante diplomáticos acreditados en el Vaticano, *el Papa dijo que el bombardeo sistemático de iglesias y hospitales en Croacia era repugnante*._

EL VATICANO TOMÃ“ PARTIDO - Archivo Digital de Noticias de Colombia y el Mundo desde 1.990 - eltiempo.com


----------



## Don Pelayo (3 Oct 2015)

BGA dijo:


> _"*CROACIA: MITO Y REALIDAD*
> C. Michael McAdams
> [continuación]
> 
> ...



¡Oh sí! me equivoqué, fue en 1992 y no en 1990. 

El Vaticano se adelanta, a la CE en el reconocimiento de Croacia y Eslovenia | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

Pero El Vaticano se adelantó a casi todos los países de Europa con Alemania, como dije antes. Y contribuyó a la escalada, en vez de intentar mediar entre contendientes (como pide hacer habitualmente) 

En cuanto a la condena del bombardeo de "iglesias" , yo también vi la noticia, y se refiere al bombardeo de Iglesias y hospitales POR PARTE DE LOS SERBIOS (Que eran los que bombardeaban en ese momento) mientras la curia calló ante la brutal Operación Tormenta llevada a cabo por los CROATAS APOYADOS POR LA OTAN.

Ponlo todo, anda:



> El Gobierno federal yugoslavo expresó ayer su desacuerdo y pesar por la decisión del Vaticano. La medida del Vaticano niega la soberanía plena de integridad territorial y subjetividad internacional de Yugoslavia , según afirmó Milan Veres ministro adjunto de Exteriores .
> 
> *Resaltó que es especialmente perjudicial su adopción mientras se está consolidando una tregua en Croacia y siguen las negociaciones políticas .*



EL VATICANO TOMÃ“ PARTIDO - Archivo Digital de Noticias de Colombia y el Mundo desde 1.990 - eltiempo.com

No intentéis justificar lo injustificable. El Vaticano tomó partido de parte de los croatas y de la OTAN, lo que no es condenable en principio dado que esa motivación iba encaminada a destruir un estado ateo como era Yugoslavia. Vale. Si hubiera sido en la paz, entendería y apoyaría que el Vaticano apoyara la independencia croata.

El problema es que después sirvió para joder a los serbios cristianos, matar unos cuantos millares y encima crear un estado con mayoría musulmana en plena Europa donde el yihadismo es cada vez más fuerte. 

Sé que no os voy a convencer, por supuesto. Vuestro fanatismo y sinrazón no conocen limites. Yo me dedicaré tan sólo a intentar abrir los ojos a visitantes despistados, para que no caigan en las garras de los fariseos papistas que apoyan el suicidio de Europa y La Cristiandad.


----------



## Renato (3 Oct 2015)

MariaL. dijo:


> Que no te enteras. La reevangelización murió con Juan Pablo II



El papado ya no aspira a reevangelizar nada, sino a un ecumenismo difuso gestionado por supuesto por la curia vaticana.


----------



## Verto (4 Oct 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> ¡Oh sí! me equivoqué, fue en 1992 y no en 1990.
> 
> El Vaticano se adelanta, a la CE en el reconocimiento de Croacia y Eslovenia | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
> 
> ...



¿Y qué debía hacer el Vaticano, apoyar la limpieza étnica de Serbia contra bosnios y croatas?

Tomó parte por Croacia porque los serbios estaban masacrándola. Parece que nos olvidamos del papel del comunismo cuando hablamos de Yugoslavos y de la extraña acción mutante protagonizada por Milosevic hacia el nacionalismo integrista. Pero claro, el malvado Papa fue el que provocó la guerra, como hoy la de Siria. Desde luego a manipuladores no les gana nadie a Uds...


----------



## Verto (4 Oct 2015)

Wodans dijo:


> Yo también puedo poner citas suyas que van en sentido contrario, o mejor, ceñirse a los hechos y no a las palabras de la actitud de la jerarquía vaticana hacia la Croacia ustacha.



Cuando los nacionalistas ustachas (a quienes Roma habia reconocido la independencia porque garantizaban la libertad de culto católico) comienzan a alinearse con las ideas raciales de los nazis y a perseguir a los ortodoxos, y judios de Croacia, Mons. Stepinac se dirige a los fieles católicos croatas en una carta y les dice:

*«Cuando acudan a vosotros personas de confesión judía u ortodoxa que se hallen en peligro de muerte, y por esa causa quieran convertirse al catolicismo, recibidlos para que salven la vida. No les pidáis ningún conocimiento religioso especial, pues los ortodoxos son cristianos como nosotros, y la fe judía es la raíz del cristianismo. El papel y el deber de los cristianos debe consistir ante todo en salvar a la gente. Y cuando esta época de demencia y de salvajismo llegue a su término, los que se hayan convertido por convicción podrán permanecer en nuestra Iglesia, y los demás, una vez pasado el peligro, podrán regresar a la suya»*

Durante la guerra procura trenes de alimentos a los refugiados de los campos, se encarga personalmente de cuidar a huérfanos y desamparados de familias de refugiados, y logra salvar a 6.700 niños, la mayor parte de familias ortodoxas.

El presidente de la comunidad judía de los EE.UU. dijo de él en octubre de 1946: *«Esa gran autoridad de la Iglesia ha sido acusada de colaborar con los nazis. Nosotros los judíos lo negamos. Sabemos, por la conducta que siguió desde 1934, que ha sido siempre un verdadero amigo de los judíos, que, en aquellos años, sufrían las persecuciones de Hitler y de sus adeptos. Alois Stepinac es uno de esos pocos hombres en Europa que se levantaron contra la tiranía nazi, justamente en los momentos en que resultaba más peligroso hacerlo... La ley sobre el «brazalete amarillo» se anuló gracias a él... Después de Su Santidad el Papa Pío XII, el arzobispo Stepinac fue el mayor de los defensores de los judíos perseguidos en Europa».*

Y después de toda esta miseria aun tuvo que lidiar con los comunistas de Tito y aguantar la carcel, un atentado, un juicio infame, una condena a trabajos forzados y las insidias de los comunistas que querían a toda costa que la Iglesia croata rompiera con Roma y para ello se encargaron de tejer una leyenda negra y una batería de mentiras que aun perduran para muchos en Europa

Esta era la cabeza visible de la Iglesia católica en la Croacia ustacha/nazi/comunista. Un verdadero cristiano inquebrantable que supo defender su fe, velar por su pueblo, ayudar a los perseguidos, ser perseguido y encarcelado, y morir finalmente con la dignidad de haber cumplido con la voluntad de Dios. Un cristiano que mantenía los siguiente de sus enemigos: *«No debemos odiar; también ellos son criaturas de Dios»*

Así que búsquense otros ejemplos.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2015)

Cada vez veo más clara la connivencia de fondo entres todas las opciones políticas disponibles. Gracias Verto, su testimonio es tremendamente nutritivo.


----------



## Wodans (4 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Cuando los nacionalistas ustachas (a quienes Roma habia reconocido la independencia porque garantizaban la libertad de culto católico) comienzan a alinearse con las ideas raciales de los nazis y a perseguir a los ortodoxos, y judios de Croacia, Mons. Stepinac se dirige a los fieles católicos croatas en una carta y les dice:
> 
> *«Cuando acudan a vosotros personas de confesión judía u ortodoxa que se hallen en peligro de muerte, y por esa causa quieran convertirse al catolicismo, recibidlos para que salven la vida. No les pidáis ningún conocimiento religioso especial, pues los ortodoxos son cristianos como nosotros, y la fe judía es la raíz del cristianismo. El papel y el deber de los cristianos debe consistir ante todo en salvar a la gente. Y cuando esta época de demencia y de salvajismo llegue a su término, los que se hayan convertido por convicción podrán permanecer en nuestra Iglesia, y los demás, una vez pasado el peligro, podrán regresar a la suya»*
> 
> ...



Aquí no se está hablando de Stepinac, ni siquiera del clero croata, sino de la actitud vaticana hacia los ustacha.

Al acabar la guerra muchos ustacha pudieron huir gracias a la ayuda del Vaticano, incluyendo Pavelic, al que dio refugio en Roma y ayudó a escapar. También presionó para que los ustacha huidos no fueran deportados a Yugoslavia. Y el oro que robaron acabó en el Banco Vaticano. 

Es absurdo negar esto. No creo en leyendas negras, pero tampoco en rosas. Roma tiene muchos éxitos pero también mucha mierda debajo, por mucho que no lo queráis ver.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

Esto es un festival de despropósitos cuyo único fin es el ataque a la cúpula de la Iglesia Católica.

Ahora resulta que los identitarios se identifican con el lado serbio en el conflicto yugoslavo y, cómo no, y asumen el discurso del antipapismo de ese bando.

Como dicen las vecinos, pa mexar y nun char nin gota.


----------



## Viernes (4 Oct 2015)

¿Que va a hacer la Iglesia católica con los sacerdotes, obispos, arzobispos que salgan del armario?

Ah! que sólo hay uno y salió ayer...


Ya me voy...


VISCA CATALUNYA LLIURE!


----------



## Wodans (4 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Esto es un festival de despropósitos cuyo único fin es el ataque a la cúpula de la Iglesia Católica.
> 
> Ahora resulta que los identitarios se identifican con el lado serbio en el conflicto yugoslavo y, cómo no, y asumen el discurso del antipapismo de ese bando.
> 
> Como dicen las vecinos, pa mexar y nun char nin gota.



La cúpula católica ya se desacredita sola por sus hechos, yo me limito a exponerlos. 

Y es difícil no identificarse con los serbios, cuando en los últimos 25 años han sufrido todo tipo de ataques por parte de las élites globalistas. Bombardearon su país, los expulsaron de la Krajina, independizaron Montenegro, les robaron Kosovo y a los de Republica Srbska no les dejan independizarse de Bosnia-Herzenegovina.


----------



## success-borrado (4 Oct 2015)

Serbia = País hermano. Mucho más que cualquier país marrón antiespañol de México hacia abajo.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2015)

Se confirma el cisma del pan-blanquismo europeo: eslavos contra germanos mientras los latinos se debaten entre las dos formas de ser cola de ratón.


----------



## success-borrado (4 Oct 2015)

No sé quién es "latino". Latino es el que habla Latín. Yo soy español y europeo.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

En mi opinión están orientados entre los influenciados por el racismo angloamericano y los identificados con el bloque eslavo.

La vertiende nordicista de inspiración nazi germánica tiene cada vez menos gas pues carecen de referentes actuales potentes en su propio solar y, sobre todo,

En cualquier caso, ambas corrientes son hostiles al Catolicismo y, por tanto, ajenas y no susceptibles de conexión con la tradición hispánica.

De ahí que haya que verlos como movimientos revolucionarios, como de hecho se reconocen la mayor parte de ellos.





BGA dijo:


> Se confirma el cisma del pan-blanquismo europeo: eslavos contra germanos mientras los latinos se debaten entre las dos formas de ser cola de ratón.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2015)

Groso modo, la rivera norte del Mediterráneo es latina, o si prefiere, greco-latina. ¿Se acuerda de aquellos "hermanos europeos" que decían que Europa empieza en los Pirineos? Ah, y yo también me siento español y europeo.


----------



## success-borrado (4 Oct 2015)

¿Se acuerda usted de los "hermanos hispánicos" que dicen continuamente que ojalá les hubiera colonizado Inglaterra en vez de España?


----------



## Renato (4 Oct 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Groso modo, la rivera norte del Mediterráneo es latina, o si prefiere, greco-latina. ¿Se acuerda de aquellos "hermanos europeos" que decían que Europa empieza en los Pirineos? Ah, y yo también me siento español y europeo.



Esa frase era una adaptación de lo que decían los ingleses de los franceses: África empieza en Calais.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> En mi opinión están orientados entre los influenciados por el racismo angloamericano y los identificados con el bloque eslavo.
> 
> La vertiende nordicista de inspiración nazi germánica tiene cada vez menos gas pues carecen de referentes actuales potentes en su propio solar y, sobre todo,
> 
> ...



Todos los caminos llevan a Roma... Así como se aborrece lo Hispano, acabará aborreciéndose lo Romano. No es de recibo que esos infraseres (morenitos y tal) hayan sido capaces de crear los dos mayores y longevos imperios de la historia de occidente. Imperdonable, increíble, intolerable...


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

Yo me considero montañés, español, hispanoeuropeo (lo de europeo a secas no me convence más allá de su connotación geográfica) y occidental (la subdivisión latinoeuropea no me convence tampoco).

Si nos atenemos a la teoría tradicionalista española, sí, en realidad Europa empezaría en los Pirineos.




BGA dijo:


> Groso modo, la rivera norte del Mediterráneo es latina, o si prefiere, greco-latina. ¿Se acuerda de aquellos "hermanos europeos" que decían que Europa empieza en los Pirineos? Ah, y yo también me siento español y europeo.


----------



## Wodans (4 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> En mi opinión están orientados entre los influenciados por el racismo angloamericano y los identificados con el bloque eslavo.
> 
> La vertiende nordicista de inspiración nazi germánica tiene cada vez menos gas pues carecen de referentes actuales potentes en su propio solar y, sobre todo,
> 
> ...



Tienes un cacao que ni tú mismo te aclaras. No existe bloque eslavo alguno, hay eslavos tanto católicos como ortodoxos , y no hace falta ser hostil al catolicismo para darse cuenta de lo qué es Roma. Hay católicos a los que se la suda huevo y medio lo que diga el papa: sedevacantistas, uniatas, iglesias orientales...y hasta el siglo X, españoles.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

No se pueden escribir en un mismo párrafo esas dos frases.

El cacao es tuyo.



Wodans dijo:


> *Tienes un cacao que ni tú mismo te aclaras*. No existe bloque eslavo alguno, hay eslavos tanto católicos como ortodoxos , y no hace falta ser hostil al catolicismo para darse cuenta de lo qué es Roma. *Hay católicos a los que se la suda huevo y medio lo que diga el papa*: sedevacantistas, uniatas, iglesias orientales...y hasta el siglo X, españoles.


----------



## success-borrado (4 Oct 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Todos los caminos llevan a Roma... Así como se aborrece lo Hispano, acabará aborreciéndose lo Romano. No es de recibo que esos infraseres (morenitos y tal) hayan sido capaces de crear los dos mayores y longevos imperios de la historia de occidente. Imperdonable, increíble, intolerable...



De nuevo hablando de morenitos etc con complejo... xD La raza caucásica tiene varias subdivisiones. Pensar que los mediterráneos son diferentes o especiales denota cierto complejo.

Un mapa interesante, de esos malvados europeos que según algunos nos consideran africanos.







Otro de un "anglo":








La consideración por "África empieza en los Pirineos" no era racial, sino debido al subdesarrollo del país comparado con el resto de Europa.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Esa frase era una adaptación de lo que decían los ingleses de los franceses: África empieza en Calais.



No se olvide de los flamencos y su "hermandad" con lo valones... Cuando uno asume ciertos "principios" debe temer que con ello "se inicia" algo cuyo final puede ser inesperado, sobretodo cuando no se entiende el espíritu de ese "principio" dejándose seducir por sus formas épicas, míticas y románticas.


----------



## Wodans (4 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No se pueden escribir en un mismo párrafo esas dos frases.
> 
> El cacao es tuyo.



Ve a decirles a cualquiera de ellos que no son católicos y a ver qué te responden.


----------



## success-borrado (4 Oct 2015)

Veo que a mi post sobre lo que piensan en Sudamérica nuestros "hermanos" y de cómo prefieren mayoritariamente haber sido colonizados por Inglaterra pensando que ahora estarían como EEUU no obtiene respuesta. Bien bien 8:

---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 14:59 ----------




Wodans dijo:


> Ve a decirles a cualquiera de ellos que no son católicos y a ver qué te responden.



En este hilo se reparten carnets de católico muy alegremente.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

Los orígenes o vinculación africana (la Hispania tingitana, cuya recuperación encargó en su testamento la Reina Isabel de Castilla) del cristianismo hispánico está más que atestiguado.

El hecho de que esa parte quedará perdida y desvinculada por la irrupción y ocupación del Islam es otra cosa. Pero esa vinculación africana no ha de ser desdeñada.





BGA dijo:


> No se olvide de los flamencos y su "hermandad" con lo valones... Cuando uno asume ciertos "principios" debe temer que con ello "se inicia" algo cuyo final puede ser inesperado, sobretodo cuando no se entiende el espíritu de ese "principio" dejándose seducir por sus formas épicas, míticas y románticas.





---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 15:06 ----------

¿Qué me van a responder,si así lo creen?

Lo que pasa es que sólo existe una Iglesia fundada por Jesucristo. Las demás las han fundados otras personas, ninguno de ellos de naturaleza divina.



Wodans dijo:


> Ve a decirles a cualquiera de ellos que no son católicos y a ver qué te responden.


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> De nuevo hablando de morenitos etc con complejo... xD La raza caucásica tiene varias subdivisiones. Pensar que los mediterráneos son diferentes o especiales denota cierto complejo.
> 
> Un mapa interesante, de esos malvados europeos que según algunos nos consideran africanos.
> 
> ...



Que sí amigo, que sí, lo que usted quiera. Uno debe saber lo que es y en qué valores sustenta su autoestima porque si eso valores dependen de la apreciación de terceros, pasa lo que dice el proverbio: quien de ajeno se viste, en la calle le desnudan.

Vaya usted con estos mapas a los grupos más castizos de la identidad blanca en los países del norte y si es su aspecto es el típico español, vuelve y nos cuenta la hermandad que encuentre entre ellos.

Para mi un español tipo (no el único pero si representativo) sería:

Antoniio Banderas (en esta foto daría perfectament el perfil del "orgulloso español" del que hablan nuestro hermanos británánicos:







Este otro, también galán en nuestro cine, también da el tipo perfectamente:







Y ya se que España hay de todo, pero para un nórdico, la imagen del español no es esta:







...y usted lo sabe.

Por cierto, ningún complejo, a menos que decir que lo que veo con mis ojos y que me provocan no poca hilaridad con estos temas, decida usted que lo sea.

Luego coloco las fotos que faltan. 

Buen provecho.

PD, Yastá compretito...


----------



## Wodans (4 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Los orígenes o vinculación africana (la Hispania tingitana, cuya recuperación encargó en su testamento la Reina Isabel de Castilla) del cristianismo hispánico está más que atestiguado.
> 
> El hecho de que esa parte quedará perdida y desvinculada por la irrupción y ocupación del Islam es otra cosa. Pero esa vinculación africana no ha de ser desdeñada.



No hay vinculación alguna con el norte de África más que la de haber sido tradicionalmente considerada una zona de expansión natural española, igual que para Alemania las tierras bálticas y eslavas orientales. Nada que ver con hermandades ni cuentos.




Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Qué me van a responder,si así lo creen?
> 
> Lo que pasa es que sólo existe una Iglesia fundada por Jesucristo. Las demás las han fundados otras personas, ninguno de ellos de naturaleza divina.



Como comprenderás sin ser cristiano no me voy a meter a discutir qué iglesia es verdadera y cual no, pero hasta tu papa reconoce a esas iglesias como católicas de pleno derecho.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

Si españolitos pequeños y morenos crearon tal imperio, basta eso para dejar a la altura del barro cualquier atisbo de nordicismo entre el "identitarismo" español. Esa es una de las causas por las que el sector nordicista no tiene futuro en España salvo en el de cuatro chalaos o alguno que por ser más blanco que la media se quiera sentir especial después de leer cuatro panfletos.




BGA dijo:


> ...





---------- Post added 04-oct-2015 at 15:22 ----------

Si me hablas de las iglesias de rito oriental QUE RECONOCEN LA AUTORIDAD DEL PAPA, no sé dónde quieres plantear la discusión.

En cuanto a la vinculación del cristianismo hispánico con el africano, si la desconoces es mejor que no te refieras a ella negándola.



Wodans dijo:


> Como comprenderás sin ser cristiano no me voy a meter a discutir qué iglesia es verdadera y cual no, pero hasta tu papa reconoce a esas iglesias como católicas de pleno derecho.


----------



## Wodans (4 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Si me hablas de las iglesias de rito oriental QUE RECONOCEN LA AUTORIDAD DEL PAPA, no sé dónde quieres plantear la discusión.



Yo me fijo en lo que hacen, no en lo que dicen. Reconocen la autoridad papal pero van a su bola en casi todo, además de estar identificados y arraigados a sus comunidades. 




Bernaldo dijo:


> En cuanto a la vinculación del cristianismo hispánico con el africano, si la desconoces es mejor que no te refieras a ella negándola.



Hablo de la vinculación de España con el Magreb, no de sus respectivos cristianismos, que dicho sea de paso en caso del español también estaba fuertemente vinculado al bizantino y tenía importantes influencias judaicas.


----------



## success-borrado (4 Oct 2015)

BGA = De nuevo sacando conclusiones erróneas. Busque un sólo post en este foro hecho por mí dónde yo me identifique con "identitarios" o "nazis" o sea mi objetivo defender a la raza blanca cómo si no hubiera un mañana.  Ahora lo que tampoco voy a consentir es que se diga que tengo más que ver con indígenas tipo Evo Morales que con un francés o un inglés. Si no te gustan los mapas ahí están los estudios genéticos y de cromosomas.
Yo no tengo que ir con ningún mapa a ningún lado a autoreafirmarme de nada. Mi país es España y forma parte de algo mucho más grande, Europa, cuna de la civilización occidental cristiana mundial y de la misma raza que yo. No tengo nada que ver con indígenas.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

La vinculación del cristianismo norteafricano y el hispánico es para mí más que suficiente relación. 

Como he dicho, es Islam creó una barrerá psicológica que en la actualidad no nos permite calibrar esa relación.



Wodans dijo:


> Hablo de la vinculación de España con el Magreb, no de sus respectivos cristianismos, que dicho sea de paso en caso del español también estaba fuertemente vinculado al bizantino y tenía importantes influencias judaicas.


----------



## Gulpiyuri (4 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> ¿Se acuerda usted de los "hermanos hispánicos" que dicen continuamente que ojalá les hubiera colonizado Inglaterra en vez de España?



¿Quienes son los que llevan doscientos años metiéndoles mierda antiespañola a través de sus propias élites, por cierto, muy blancas ellas? 

Pista: están en el norte de América y en unas islas al noroeste de Europa, frente a Francia.

España también está llena de gente que sostiene la leyenda negra, anglófilos etc, ¿acabamos con ella por culpa de esa gente?

No es casualidad esta "enfermedad suicida" en ciertos españoles (también hispanoamericanos) que les lleva a negarse a sí mismos, su historia etc a la vez que tiene la cabeza metida en el culo de los mismos que nos llevan enmerdando siglos, tiene unos orígenes... que son exactamente los mismos que alaban todos estos papanatas de mier... coles.

Para que se entretenga:

Dr. Julio Carlos GonzÃ¡lez: “Para unir a HispanoamÃ©rica, necesitamos organizar a las fuerzas del pensamiento “ | HispanoamÃ©rica Unida


----------



## Verto (4 Oct 2015)

Wodans dijo:


> Aquí no se está hablando de Stepinac, ni siquiera del clero croata, sino de la actitud vaticana hacia los ustacha.
> 
> Al acabar la guerra muchos ustacha pudieron huir gracias a la ayuda del Vaticano, incluyendo Pavelic, al que dio refugio en Roma y ayudó a escapar. También presionó para que los ustacha huidos no fueran deportados a Yugoslavia. Y el oro que robaron acabó en el Banco Vaticano.
> 
> Es absurdo negar esto. No creo en leyendas negras, pero tampoco en rosas. Roma tiene muchos éxitos pero también mucha mierda debajo, por mucho que no lo queráis ver.



Stepinac era el arzobispo de Croacia y por tanto dependía de Roma. La posición del Vaticano en aquella época era muy delicada porque Croacia era mayoritariamente católica, así que debía apoyar a su gente y al mismo tiempo denunciar las locuras que algunos cometían en nombre de la fe. Es algo parecido a lo que ocurrió en la España del 36.

No se puede entender a los ustachas sin conocer un poco la historia de Croacia. Después de la Primera Guerra Mundial y de la caída de los imperios Autrohúngaro y Otomano que regentaban la zona, se instaura el Reino de los Serbios, Croatas y Eslovenos bajo la regencia del serbio Alejandro Karageorgevich que coloca su capital en Belgrado. Pero en las políticas de dicho reíno los croatas era discriminados social y económicamente frente a los serbios. Debido a esto surge una oposición croata frente a las políticas del Rey, encabazadas por el Partido Campesino Croata de Stjepan Radić, que ya tenía cierta experiencia en la oposición política bajo el régimen austrohúngaro. Radic respaldaba la idea de la unión yugoslava pero luchaba contra la hegemonia serbia que fomentaba el rey Alejandro, promoviendo la idea de transformar el reino en una democracia federal donde cada región mantuviera su autonomía. Así que se alió con el serbio de origen croata Svetozar Pribićević que dirigía la Coalición Croataserbia, cosa que fue mal vista por la monarquía y los extremistas serbios, y le costó su muerte en 1928 a manos de un guerrillero chetnik (los chetniks eran un grupo nacionalista serbio de caracter guerrillero que se habían forjado luchado contra los turcos). Este incidente fue utillizado por el rey Alejandro que en enero de 1929, alegando evitar una guerra civil, suspende el parlamento, abole los partidos y transforma el reino en una dictadura con el nombre de Reino de Yugoslavia. Hay que mencionar también que unos años antes en Serbia, había surgido el Partido Comunista Yugoslavo al que se sumaría Josip B. Tito y que más tarde llegaría a liderar.

Tras la proclamación del nuevo reino, Ante Pavelić, un ultra católico bosnio-croata, funda en Zagreb el "Movimiento de Liberación Croata" conocido como "Ustacha", con el objetivo alcanzar el estado independiente de Croacia. Pavelic se inspira en el fascismo de Mussolini y se pone en contacto con los revolucionarios macedonios antiserbios de Bulgaria para captar adeptos y trazar las líneas de su movimiento. Luego se marcha a Italia y al amparo de Mussolini organiza campos de deporte y entrenamiento para su organización. Pero la cosa va a más y en 1934 se cargan al rey Alejandro I de Yugoslavia en Marsella. Esto les supone la condena inmediata de Italia, el cierre de los campos de entrenamiento y su persecución final hasta que la mayoría son arrestados y encarcelados con Pavelic a la cabeza.

Cuando estalla la II Guerra mundial y Alemania invade Yugoslavia, los nazis y los fascistas italianos ponen en el poder a los ustachos que andaban encarcelados y exiliados tras el magnicidio, porque esto les beneficiaba para lograr sus objetivos territoriales en Dalmacia. Así crean el Estado Independiente de Croacia liderado por Pavelić, que promulga una serie de decretos encaminados a eliminar a los enemigos del régimen. Para pavelic los enemigos eran los serbios pero al estar bajo el amparo de los nazis, estos decretos se extienden a judíos y gitanos.Por las crónicas que hay de la época, la persecución llegó a ser más brutal que la que hacían los propios nazis. Querían exterminar a un tercio de los serbios, expulsar a otro tercio y convertir por la fuerza al resto al catolicismo. Se calcula que fueron asesinados uno de cada seis serbios.

Pavelic visita a Pío XII en 1941 para intentar ganar para su causa el reconocimiento vaticano, pero lo único que obtiene es el reconocimiento de Croacia como estado independiente y con ello la colocación de un embajador vaticano en Zagreb que sería el contacto de la Santa Sede con Stepinac. En esa misma visita Pavelic recibe la crítica y el rechazo del Papa ante las persecuciones que se estaban llevando a cabo en Croacia. 

El régimen de Pavelic, quien se había criado en un entorno católico con el acompañamiento de una gran población musulmana, sin embargo de las atrocidades que cometió, era benevolente con los musulmanes porque consideraba que eran parte de la nación croata oprimida por serbios, y ya en la guerra también por los comunistas. Su ejército combatió durante la guerra principalmente contra los partisanos comunistas de Tito y contra los chetniks serbios. 

En 1941 firma con la Italia de Mussolini el Acuerdo de Roma por el que cede a Italia casi la totalidad de Dalmacia y gran parte del Primorje y de Gorski-Kotar, unas regiones de mayoría croata donde apenas habitaban italianos. Esto junto a las represiones étnicas, el pago de los costes de las tropas del eje en Croacia y la pérdida de las regiones más industriales, comienza a desatar la antipatía de los croatas hacia el régimen pero el temor a las represalias impide cualquier tipo de revueltas. Sin embargo en 1944, dos ministros de Pavelic se confabulan con los aliados para acabar con él y evitar que Croacia caiga en manos de los comunistas, pero con el apoyo alemán y de los ustacha más radicales, Pavelic descabeza la intentona golpista y ejecuta a sus promotores. Al final se mantiene fiel a las tropas del eje hasta el final de la guerra.

Cuando acaba la contienda huye a Austria donde lo detienen los británicos, pero consideran que su participación con los nazis había sido en clave de apoyo al conflicto regional interno y por ello ponen en libertad. De allí se dirige a Roma donde el vaticano le ofrece refugio ya que el régimen comunista de Tito, ya en el poder en Croacia, quería asesinarlo. Los americanos sabían que estaba en Roma pero no les interesaba detener a ningún anticomunista del este de Europa por la tensión con los soviéticos y posibles expansiones del bloque comunista. Estratégicamente Pavelic seguía siendo un valor para las fuerzas anticomunistas. Posteriormente huye a Argentina donde recibe el amparo de Perón junto a más de 30.000 croatas que huían de la represalia comunista del mariscal Tito, quién llega a enviar dos comando de los servicios secretos para asesinarlo en aquel país. De allí huye a Chile, Paraguay y finalmente a España donde Franco le da cobijo junto a otros fascistas exiliados tras el conflicto mundial. En España reside dos años más hasta su muerte en 1959, con la condición del silencio pues el régimen franquista no admitía otras voces políticas ni manifestaciones públicas que no fueran la suya. Está enterrado en el cementerio de san Isidro de Madrid junto a su familia.

Si el Vaticano ayudó a Pavelic, no fue por sus desmanes en el poder sino por su condición de católico, por haber mantenido las libertades de los católicos en tiempos de persecución y por ser un factor importante en la lucha contra el comunismo. Y de igual forma que mantuvo relaciones diplómáticas con Croacia, las mantuvo con el resto de Yugoslavia. En cualquier caso, su política está expresada en la obra de Stepinac que era cabeza de la Iglesia en Croacia.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

Si pudiéramos decir que en España no hay suficientes insultadores de España, podríamos ir a casa ajena y tratar de poner las cosas en su sitio.

Pero tenemos España llena de hermanos blancos que no se levantan un día sin pensar cómo dañar el nombre de nuestra nación.

Aquí hay fulanos que igual se creen tener más que ver con Arnaldo Otegui, Beiras o Pujol, Fernando Trueba o Pepe Rubianes sólo porque pertenecen a la misma raza.

Eso sólo es posible en gente en cuya jerarquía de valores ponen demasiado arriba la raza, hasta el punto de rayar la idolatría.




Gulpiyuri dijo:


> España también está llena de gente que sostiene la leyenda negra, anglófilos etc, ¿acabamos con ella por culpa de esa gente?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Oct 2015)

Estamos viendo una clarísima brecha testosterónica, de actitud activa/pasiva-agresiva contra la obediente y la mansedumbre.

Y sobre todo, es algo generacional.

Los que consideramos un disparate en el mejor de los casos y una deliverada política de invasión en el peor, somos más inconformistas, más rebeldes, más enérgicos. Porque somos más jóvenes que los otros.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Estamos viendo una clarísima brecha testosterónica, de actitud activa/pasiva-agresiva contra la obediente y la mansedumbre.
> 
> Y sobre todo, es algo generacional.
> 
> Los que consideramos un disparate en el mejor de los casos y una deliverada política de invasión en el peor, somos más inconformistas, más rebeldes, más enérgicos. Porque somos más jóvenes que los otros.



Sí, y más _juapos_ y ligáis más, no me digas más, pssss. Rebeldes, enérgicos, dice, cómo lo flipas... Qué desvarío de hilo, las pelis que te montas, judío...

Yo soy unos cuantos años más joven que tú, y más guapa, y lo sabes. (Risas).


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Oct 2015)

Que yo me iba ya...



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Sí, y más _juapos_ y ligáis más, no me digas más, pssss. Rebeldes, enérgicos, dice, cómo lo flipas... Qué desvarío de hilo, las pelis que te montas, judío...
> 
> Yo soy unos cuantos años más joven que tú, y más guapa, y lo sabes. (Risas).



Nos hemos criado de otra manera. Hay tangibles e intangibles.

Pero no te preocupes, guapa. Estás en el bando de ver esto como un disparate. Eres de las nuestras, lo siento. 

¿Te gusta el ounez? Que taproveche :X


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

No podía faltar en el hilo la jerga de la subcultura gym, jojojo...

DaGrappla, tú ya no puedes considerarte joven. Si no recuerdo mal pasas con mucho la treintena. Deberías estar pensando más en criar churumbeles que en hacer el rambito ante invasiones que no existen.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Estamos viendo una clarísima brecha testosterónica, de actitud activa/pasiva-agresiva contra la obediente y la mansedumbre.
> 
> Y sobre todo, es algo generacional.
> 
> Los que consideramos un disparate en el mejor de los casos y una deliverada política de invasión en el peor, somos más inconformistas, más rebeldes, más enérgicos. Porque somos más jóvenes que los otros.


----------



## Viernes (4 Oct 2015)

¿treinta ya? pero si hace 3 tenía 20...

avemariapurísima como corre el tiempo...

)


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No podía faltar en el hilo la jerga de la subcultura gym, jojojo...
> 
> DaGrappla, tú ya no puedes considerarte joven. Si no recuerdo mal pasas con mucho la treintena. Deberías estar pensando más en criar churumbeles que en hacer el rambito ante invasiones que no existen.



A ver, el aludido por viejunismo y alergia al ejercicio físico como los tontos lo tienen al mental



Somos más jóvenes. Unos más y otros menos. No es opinable
Somos producto de otro sistema educativo. En contra, pero es la ESO/Bach el que padecimos.
Por mi parte no te preocupes, yo sé los años que aparento (pregunta a Pelayo y Wodans ) y los que voy a vivir y el estado de forma en el que vivo y me encuentro. Es genético, en mi familia somos así y hacemos las cositas tarde.


Otro beso pa ti :X


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Que yo me iba ya...
> Nos hemos criado de otra manera. Hay tangibles e intangibles.
> 
> Pero no te preocupes, guapa. Estás en el bando de ver esto como un disparate. Eres de las nuestras, lo siento.
> ...



Me llamo el Sr. Enladrillador y acudí, no pasa _ná_. (Risas)

Para todo lo demás, lo que tú digas... Pssss. Yo estoy con los míos, así que ponte a cubierto, aún te vas a llevar una pedrada por listo...



Viernes dijo:


> ¿treinta ya? pero si hace 3 tenía 20...
> 
> avemariapurísima como corre el tiempo..



Me registré en este Foro con 24, tú me recuerdas con 26, y ya tengo 29, esa memoria, señora. (Risas)

Un saludo.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

No vale escudarse en la media del grupo, DaGra. Tu edad es la que es, la de la amiga Ariadna lo mismo.

Yo también aparento bastante menos de los que tengo, probablemente me echen menos que a tí si nos ponen a la par. Pero los años son los años.

Y, desde luego, la testosterona por sí misma no vale pa ná, si no se puede dominar hacia dónde dirigirla. Antes de conseguirlo -aunque nunca se puede creer haberlo hecho por completo- sólo lleva a hacer algunas tonterías de las que luego te arrepientes.

Otro besote para tí, monin.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> A ver, el aludido por viejunismo y alergia al ejercicio físico como los tontos lo tienen al mental
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Viernes (4 Oct 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Me llamo el Sr. Enladrillador y acudí, no pasa _ná_. (Risas)
> 
> Para todo lo demás, lo que tú digas... Pssss. Yo estoy con los míos, así que ponte a cubierto, aún te vas a llevar una pedrada por listo...
> 
> ...




No hablaba de ti-ombligo del mundo- (risas) me refería a Degrappla


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

Ya es viejuno, treinta y nosecuántos.

En realidad es el tipo de los subterfugios:

Discurso antiinmigración--> él es inmigrante judeocubano.
Se mete en el saco de los culicagaos--> treinta y tantísimos.
Continuamente hace patrioterismo español--> ajeno a la Tradición Católica española.

Espero que rompa la racha cuando se autribuye altos niveles de testosterona. De momento, tecladosterona no le falta... 



Viernes dijo:


> No hablaba de ti-ombligo del mundo- (risas) me refería a Degrappla


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Oct 2015)

Viernes dijo:


> No hablaba de ti-ombligo del mundo- (risas) me refería a Degrappla



Pues perdona, oye, no volverá a pasar. (Risas)

Bueno, os dejo con vuestras movidas, este hilo es un _atrapamoscas_, mejor salirse, pillar palomitas y leer. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Wodans (4 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No vale escudarse en la media del grupo, DaGra. Tu edad es la que es, la de la amiga Ariadna lo mismo.
> 
> Yo también aparento bastante menos de los que tengo, probablemente me echen menos que a tí si nos ponen a la par. Pero los años son los años.
> 
> ...



Que no coño, que el Grapas aparenta menos edad tanto en cuanto a aspecto como mentalidad. Veo a gente de su edad y son ya carapadres con olor a viejo.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

Ni idea de lo que aparente, pero su cercanía a la cuarentena no se la quita nadie.

De modo que la edad como argumento aquí no vale demasiado. Piterpanes hay hoy en día más que nunca.



Wodans dijo:


> Que no coño, que el Grapas aparenta menos edad tanto en cuanto a aspecto como mentalidad. Veo a gente de su edad y son ya carapadres con olor a viejo.


----------



## Viernes (4 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ya es viejuno, treinta y nosecuántos.
> 
> En realidad es el tipo de los subterfugios:
> 
> ...



Pus yo le echaba 24 años año arriba año abajo, según foto que él mismo colgó, y su voz, que también colgó,,,,que es judeo-cubano residente en Chueca, lo ha dicho tropecientas mil veces...


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

Hombre, pues si aparente 24 ahora mismo entonces... tiene un problema hormonal.

A mí me suelen echar (ellas) entre 28 y 32 la mayoría de las veces, pero los tacos no me los quita naide.



Viernes dijo:


> Pus yo le echaba 24 años año arriba año abajo, según foto que él mismo colgó, y su voz, que también colgó,,,,que es judeo-cubano residente en Chueca, lo ha dicho tropecientas mil veces...


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (4 Oct 2015)

Wodans dijo:


> Que no coño, que el Grapas aparenta menos edad tanto en cuanto a aspecto como mentalidad. Veo a gente de su edad y son ya carapadres con olor a viejo.



Tienes razón, pero que deje de molestar y decir tontadas, así no tendrá que leer respuestas a su nivel, oye. Entonces no se puede plantear esto como un asunto generacional, ya que tanto tú como él no representáis, precisamente al prototipo de joven español que, directamente, pasa de todas estas movidas.

Esto lo hago extensible al resto de usuarios de _disidencia.info_ (que os carazterizáis, precisamente, por ser una minoría atípica, disidente y contracorriente) y, ya más generalistamente, aunque no lo mismo, también es aplicable a este Foro.

Dicho esto; opino que hoy en día existen pocas cosas mas transgresoras que profesar sin complejos la Fe católica (no me refiero a ese catolicismo liberal, sino al tradicional y anti-liberal), la moda, la borregada va en dirección contraria.

Venga, que me lío. Un saludo Wodans, es bueno leerte por aquí. (Sonrisa)

Buenas tardes.



Edito; errata.


----------



## Viernes (4 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Hombre, pues si aparente 24 ahora mismo entonces... tiene un problema hormonal.
> 
> A mí me suelen echar (ellas) entre 28 y 32 la mayoría de las veces, pero los tacos no me los quita naide.



Sea como sea, es una buena edad...-aunque todas son buenas-, unas son mejores que otras

Salut!


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

Pues sí, me da la impresión que todas las edades son buenas, hasta los últimos años lo son si se acaba rodeado de gente querida y que te quiere. Creo que es lo que deberían entender los obsesionados con la edad y su apariencia.

No como algunos pobres jubilados holandeses, que le tienen un miedo tremendo a que la familia les aplique la eutanasia. Cuando conocí la historia me quedé con la cara asín... ::



Viernes dijo:


> Sea como sea, es una buena edad...-aunque todas son buenas-, unas son mejores que otras
> 
> Salut!


----------



## BGA (4 Oct 2015)

Gulpiyuri dijo:


> ¿Quienes son los que llevan doscientos años metiéndoles mierda antiespañola a través de sus propias élites, por cierto, muy blancas ellas?
> 
> Pista: están en el norte de América y en unas islas al noroeste de Europa, frente a Francia.
> 
> ...



Es una suerte contar con "venerables" como D. Julio (el del enlace, no se líen).

PD. Este hilo, a pesar de las vicisitudes varias por las que ha pasado y pasará, parece aveces "la sala de descanso". ¿Quedamos en la Inglesia Capitólica= invaSión?.


----------



## superprogre (4 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Estamos viendo una clarísima brecha testosterónica, de actitud activa/pasiva-agresiva contra la obediente y la mansedumbre.
> 
> Y sobre todo, es algo generacional.
> 
> Los que consideramos un disparate en el mejor de los casos y una deliverada política de invasión en el peor, somos más inconformistas, más rebeldes, más enérgicos. Porque somos más jóvenes que los otros.



Mas rebeldes, mas energicos, mas...bien parece el eslogan de una bebida energetica.No voy a decir que ya no moles pero molas un poco menos.Lo de lo bien que te conservas y que mas quisieran muchos veinteanyeros estar tan en forma y eso, es como de tondilleras camino del ocaso.Te estas haciendo mayor y lo sabes.La calidat del semen es mas baja que nunca, sobre todo en Catalunya, osea que menos cuentecitos.


----------



## Verto (4 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Estamos viendo una clarísima brecha testosterónica, de actitud activa/pasiva-agresiva contra la obediente y la mansedumbre.
> 
> Y sobre todo, es algo generacional.
> 
> Los que consideramos un disparate en el mejor de los casos y una deliverada política de invasión en el peor, somos más inconformistas, más rebeldes, más enérgicos. Porque somos más jóvenes que los otros.



Para los viejos de mi quinta ese problema se curaba con un añito de obediencia militar y ejercicio fisíco pero del de verdad, el mas tonto salía hecho un hombre. Pero como Uds los jóvenes de hoy son unas mariquitas consentidas, que no han aprendido lo que es una guantá a tiempo, pues tendremos que aguantarles sus pequeñas pataletas y rebeliones de niñas consentidas. Y viendo a los niños de hoy mañana será peor...:

Ale... Bona nit...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 Oct 2015)

Reacción obtenida = mosqueo = di en el blanco

Es una cuestión de inconformismo y no de aposentao acomodao



Bernaldo dijo:


> No vale escudarse en la media del grupo, DaGra. Tu edad es la que es, la de la amiga Ariadna lo mismo.
> 
> Yo también aparento bastante menos de los que tengo, probablemente me echen menos que a tí si nos ponen a la par. Pero los años son los años.
> 
> ...



Los que estamos en contra de la invasión somos más jóvenes que los otros.

No opinable. No discutible. Punto.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Ya es viejuno, treinta y nosecuántos.



Proyección psicológica a tope.



Bernaldo dijo:


> En realidad es el tipo de los subterfugios:



Yo digo las cosas abiertamente.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Discurso antiinmigración--> él es inmigrante judeocubano.
> Se mete en el saco de los culicagaos--> treinta y tantísimos.
> Continuamente hace patrioterismo español--> ajeno a la Tradición Católica española.



Entonces te tendría que dar vergüenza tú no culicagao, no inmigrante y sí miembro de la tradición estar en las antípodas de defender a España, Europa y la Cristiandad



Bernaldo dijo:


> Espero que rompa la racha cuando se autribuye altos niveles de testosterona. De momento, tecladosterona no le falta...



Ya van varias veces que dices "tecladosterona" y continúa sin hacer gracia.



Viernes dijo:


> Pus yo le echaba 24 años año arriba año abajo, según foto que él mismo colgó, y su voz, que también colgó,,,,que es judeo-cubano residente en Chueca, lo ha dicho tropecientas mil veces...




Hace AÑOS de aquello...Buena memoria. No vivo en Chueca por cierto.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Hombre, pues si aparente 24 ahora mismo entonces... *tiene un problema hormonal*.



Que tengo más testosterona que un círculo de Podemos entero




Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> no se puede plantear esto como un asunto generacional, ya que tanto tú como él no representáis, precisamente al prototipo de joven español que, directamente, pasa de todas estas movidas.



Estamos hablando de la gente de este hilo, no de la sociedad en general.



superprogre dijo:


> Mas rebeldes, mas energicos, mas...bien parece el eslogan de una bebida energetica.



Ni idea. No tengo TV. No soy pobre



superprogre dijo:


> No voy a decir que ya no moles pero molas un poco menos.



¿Tú también eres viejuno o eres la excepción que confirma mi idea?



superprogre dijo:


> Lo de lo bien que te conservas y que mas quisieran muchos veinteanyeros estar tan en forma y eso, es como de tondilleras camino del ocaso.



No he dicho eso aunque sea cierto.



superprogre dijo:


> Te estas haciendo mayor y lo sabes.



Me viene pasando desde que nací. Algo mu raro coño



superprogre dijo:


> *La calidat del semen es mas baja que nunca*, sobre todo en Catalunya, osea que menos cuentecitos.



¿Haces catas? ::



Verto dijo:


> Para los viejos de mi quinta ese problema se curaba con un añito de obediencia militar y ejercicio fisíco pero del de verdad, el mas tonto salía hecho un hombre. Pero como Uds los jóvenes de hoy son unas mariquitas consentidas, que no han aprendido lo que es una guantá a tiempo, pues tendremos que aguantarles sus pequeñas pataletas y rebeliones de niñas consentidas. Y viendo a los niños de hoy mañana será peor...:
> 
> Ale... Bona nit...



_coj coj...en mis tiempos coj coj...se podía dejar la puerta de la calle abierta y el río llevaba truchas y las mozas...coj coj_


Tranki pistolo, tranki, no te creas tan duro que hay sitios peores que un cuartel. Y ahí lo dejo o


----------



## Verto (4 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> _coj coj...en mis tiempos coj coj...se podía dejar la puerta de la calle abierta y el río llevaba truchas y las mozas...coj coj_
> 
> 
> Tranki pistolo, tranki, no te creas tan duro que hay sitios peores que un cuartel. Y ahí lo dejo o



Je je por suerte o por desgracia lo se, y también situaciones mucho más duras que no requieren ejercicio fisíco. En todo caso y si Dios lo quiere todavía me quedan muchas balas en el pistolo y muchos kms que patear, pero eso si, le tengo que reconocer que cuando quiere es Ud ingenioso.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Oct 2015)

Me ha encantau la multirrespuesta DaGrappliana ergo ha caído en la rede--> el viejuno trata de escurrir el burto.

Por cierto, identitarians, me comunican por el pinganillo que mi clan sigue la racha de producción de niños blancos, hispánicos y montañeses, nueva noticia.

El años pasado un nacimiento, este caerán dos, el que viene otros dos y... sospecho que un tercero.

¿Cómo va la cosa en vuestras respectivas tribus, identitarians?¿Esa lucha por salvar la rasa blanca del henosidio?


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Por cierto, identitarians, me comunican por el pinganillo que mi clan sigue la racha de producción de niños blancos, hispánicos y montañeses, nueva noticia.
> 
> El años pasado un nacimiento, este caerán dos, el que viene otros dos y... sospecho que un tercero.
> 
> ¿Cómo va la cosa en vuestras respectivas tribus, identitarians?¿Esa lucha por salvar la rasa blanca del henosidio?



Están en ello, se les van ocurriendo ideas. Mira, hilo recién salido del horno del SubForo de Temas Calientes, es buenísimo, son unos cracks, y cómo no, la culpa es del cristianismo (Risas). No, si ahora que los europeos no tengan hijos también va a ser culpa de la Iglesia. No cabe un tonto más.

*Título**:* _*Para salvar a la raza blanca, la **poligamia debe dejar de ser tabÚ. *_

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oligamia-debe-dejar-de-tabu.html#post15178359



PutinZOG dijo:


> El moralismo cristiano ha constreñido al hombre a una sola pareja sexual, lo cual inhibe la necesidad basica de reproducirse. la poligamia generalmente era una practica aceptada hasta que el Imperio Romano y la Iglesia Catolica impusieron sus leyes de tener solamente una esposa (aunque usualmente se seguia teniendo varias concubinas)
> 
> Los antiguos celtas paganos veian la poligamia como algo totalmente natural;
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2015)

--- así que han descubierto que los nenos no se hacen yendo al gym y admirándose entre machos unos a otros los bices, que los ciclos en realidad amariconan y esas cosas.

Se pone uno a ahorrar los mejores años de su juventud para hacer cierto PATRImonio, para lo cual va uno a donde haga falta, donde lo haya, si hace falta fuera de la MADRE patria pues fuera, se ha hecho tolavida. Después MATRImonio, para lo cual se busca uno una comPATRIota con valores y dispuesta a tener una buena tropa de churumbeles. Las hay, y más de las que pareciera si uno hace caso de las quejas lloronas, que más suenan a disculpa que a realidad.

Así se producen niños blancos, no haciendo el mono en un gimnasio y montándose pajas mentales de invasiones y genocidios que no existen en nuestro contienente.

El primer paso es jodido, no cualquiera vale para ello, pero tampoco es imprescindible. Autolimitarse reproductivamente por carecer de un patrimonio es como castrarse. La escasez de dinero se suple como se ha hecho tolavida, cooperando con tus familiares y semejantes.

No hay más cera que la que arde ni más niños blancos que los que quieren engendrar sus padres blancos.



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Están en ello, se les van ocurriendo ideas...


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me ha encantau la multirrespuesta DaGrappliana ergo ha caído en la rede--> el viejuno trata de escurrir el burto.
> 
> Por cierto, identitarians, me comunican por el pinganillo que mi clan sigue la racha de producción de niños blancos, hispánicos y montañeses, nueva noticia.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena amigo, y que Dios bendiga esa nueva vida.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2015)

Tres ya están de camino, mínimo... A ver de cuántos me hacen padrino, ienso:



Verto dijo:


> Enhorabuena amigo, y que Dios bendiga esa nueva vida.
> 
> Un saludo.


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Están en ello, se les van ocurriendo ideas. Mira, hilo recién salido del horno del SubForo de Temas Calientes, es buenísimo, son unos cracks, y cómo no, la culpa es del cristianismo (Risas). No, si ahora que los europeos no tengan hijos también va a ser culpa de la Iglesia. No cabe un tonto más.
> 
> *Título**:* _*Para salvar a la raza blanca, la **poligamia debe dejar de ser tabÚ. *_



¡Anda mira! Como los musulmanes...

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 00:34 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Tres ya están de camino, mínimo... A ver de cuántos me hacen padrino, ienso:



Me alegro por ello. Sobrinos o nietos?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Je je por suerte o por desgracia lo se, y también situaciones mucho más duras que no requieren ejercicio fisíco. En todo caso y si Dios lo quiere todavía me quedan muchas balas en el pistolo y muchos kms que patear, pero eso si, le tengo que reconocer que cuando quiere es Ud ingenioso.
> 
> Un saludo.



De todas las situaciones duras se aprende algo. La mayoría de las veces mucho. Joden pero están ahí. Al final, son para bien. Al menos los que no aprendíamos por las buenas.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Me ha encantau la multirrespuesta DaGrappliana ergo ha caído en la rede--> el viejuno trata de escurrir el burto.



Ese lenguaje no te pega. Te queda mejor el papel de caballero español Gran Reserva Añejo Especial



Bernaldo dijo:


> Por cierto, identitarians, *me comunican por el pinganill*o que mi clan sigue la racha de producción de niños blancos, hispánicos y montañeses, nueva noticia.



Expresión sin gracia sacada de algún producto televisivo + Marujonerío cualitativo no relacionado con el hilo



Bernaldo dijo:


> El años pasado un nacimiento, este caerán dos, el que viene otros dos y... sospecho que un tercero.



Ahora cuantitativo



Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Cómo va la cosa en vuestras respectivas tribus, identitarians?¿Esa lucha por salvar la rasa blanca del henosidio?



Lamentabilísimo, sonrojante y penosísimo intento de vincular estar en contra de una invasión islámica con historietas raciales.



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Están en ello, se les van ocurriendo ideas. Mira, hilo recién salido del horno del SubForo de Temas Calientes, es buenísimo, son unos cracks, y cómo no, la culpa es del cristianismo (Risas). No, si ahora que los europeos no tengan hijos también va a ser culpa de la Iglesia. No cabe un tonto más.
> 
> *Título**:* _*Para salvar a la raza blanca, la **poligamia debe dejar de ser tabÚ. *_
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oligamia-debe-dejar-de-tabu.html#post15178359



ola k ago? e bisto un karro y me suvío



Bernaldo dijo:


> --- así que han descubierto que los nenos no se hacen yendo al gym y admirándose entre machos unos a otros los bices, que los ciclos en realidad amariconan y esas cosas.



Dices mucho lo de admirándose entre machos, ienso:

También otra vez con pendejadas de ciclos, típica proyección psicológica del carente de voluntad para hacer con su físico lo mismo que con su intelecto. La negación del cuerpo y bla bla bla. Luego pasan dos moros yihad style y a cambiarse de acera



Bernaldo dijo:


> Se pone uno a ahorrar los mejores años de su juventud para hacer cierto PATRImonio, para lo cual va uno a donde haga falta, donde lo haya, si hace falta fuera de la MADRE patria pues fuera, se ha hecho tolavida. Después MATRImonio, para lo cual se busca uno una comPATRIota con valores y dispuesta a tener una buena tropa de churumbeles. Las hay, y más de las que pareciera si uno hace caso de las quejas lloronas, que más suenan a disculpa que a realidad.



Hos deskuvro la polbora amijos de vurvuga



Bernaldo dijo:


> Así se producen niños blancos, no haciendo el mono en un gimnasio y montándose pajas mentales de invasiones y genocidios que no existen en nuestro contienente.



Más penoso intento relacionado con el anterior, producto de la afectación zerebral provocada por defender al Papa llevándose la contraria a uno mismo si hace falta (y lo hizo)



Bernaldo dijo:


> El primer paso es jodido, no cualquiera vale para ello, pero tampoco es imprescindible. Autolimitarse reproductivamente por carecer de un patrimonio es como castrarse. La escasez de dinero se suple como se ha hecho tolavida, cooperando con tus familiares y semejantes.
> 
> No hay más cera que la que arde ni más niños blancos que los que quieren engendrar sus padres blancos.



Mejor déjate de teorías y ponte a justificar estas cosas, que cuando quieres tener gracia no te sale, pero cuando haces malabares por la cuerda (vaticana) floja sí que estás muy gracioso

El ministro alemÃ¡n del Interior dice que los refugiados ya no estÃ¡n agradecidos - YouTube


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2015)

... qué esperáis, las "nuevas formas de familia" llegarán, si se acepta aborto, divorcio, eutanasia, ¿cuánto creemos que va a tardar la poligamia e incluso el "matrimonio" pedófilo?¿Por qué tendría que haber un límite si tó da igual?

Hay puertas que cuando se traspasan no tienen vuelta atrás.



Verto dijo:


> ¡Anda mira! Como los musulmanes...


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> De todas las situaciones duras se aprende algo. La mayoría de las veces mucho. Joden pero están ahí. Al final, son para bien. Al menos los que no aprendíamos por las buenas.



De veras que así es. Como dice el refrán, no hal mal que por bien no venga.

Saludos


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los que estamos en contra de la invasión somos más jóvenes que los



Cuando te interesa optas por el refugio de la tribu. Tú no eres joven, asúmelo. Resulta entretenido verte hablar en plural por un simple anhelo de rejuvenecer, debe de ser muy duro considerar la juventud un tesoro y ver como se esfuma, como ya casi ni queda un gramo de su esencia, ¿verdad? Los chavales te ven como un viejuno, acéptalo y no seas tan patético. (Sonrisa)



> No opinable. No discutible. Punto.



Lo que has leído tampoco. Punto.



> Proyección psicológica a tope.



Te ha dicho una verdad impepinable, ¿duele?



> Yo digo las cosas abiertamente.



No, usas subterfugios bastante penosos: _Quod erat demonstrandum_.



> Entonces te tendría que dar vergüenza tú no culicagao, no inmigrante y sí miembro de la tradición estar en las antípodas de defender a España, Europa y la Cristiandad



Eso lo dejamos para los herederos de Pizarro y los Cruzados... Para los bocachancla fanfarrones.



> Ya van varias veces que dices "tecladosterona" y continúa sin hacer gracia.



Pues es buenísimo, lo clava, oye.



> Que tengo más testosterona que un círculo de Podemos entero.



Y hueles a macho, no me digas más. Eso es que no te duchas...



> Estamos hablando de la gente de este hilo, no de la sociedad en general.



Eso lo hablarás tú, yo hablo de lo que me dé la real gana.



> Ni idea. No tengo TV. No soy pobre



¿Qué es no ser pobre comparado a qué y a quién? Eso de la tele es de un transgresor que da miedo, oye.



> ¿Tú también eres viejuno o eres la excepción que confirma mi idea?



Yo creo que es joven, además de ser un crack y un cachondo, sin embargo tú sí eres la excepción a la regla en la edad de los tuyos, el viejuno.



> _coj coj...en mis tiempos coj coj...se podía dejar la puerta de la calle abierta y el río llevaba truchas y las mozas...coj coj_
> 
> Tranki pistolo, tranki, no te creas tan duro que hay sitios peores que un cuartel. Y ahí lo dejo.



Qué malote, oye, ¿tú te leees contando historias de ex-legionario, eh, abuelo cebolleta? Penoso lo tuyo.

La edad solo sirve de argumento contra quienes se creen eternos Peter Pan -como tú-, entre gente adulta se ve de otro modo. 

Ale.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Oct 2015)

Calopez, mongol, perdón, coreano...deja de tocar la inserción de video y el puto CloudFlare de los cojones


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2015)

DaGra en modo balbuceo... No te queda otra. 

A pesar de que te sientas abofeteado por mis comentarios, te reconozco que de toda esta tropa tecladosterónica se te ve el menos embobecido por ese rollo improductivo, aunque todavía andas algo trabao.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> ¡Anda mira! Como los musulmanes...



Son unos frikis de mucho cuidado, con ideas de bombero torero. Al menos el creador de ese hilo. (Risas)

Un abrazo en Cristo.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2015)

qué cashondo tú, ¿eh? ¿gaditano o valensiá?




Verto dijo:


> ¡Anda mira! Como los musulmanes...
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 00:34 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> De veras que así es. Como dice el refrán, no hal mal que por bien no venga.
> 
> Saludos



¿No hay un momento que Sansón mata a un león y cuando vuelve a pasar por el lugar ve unas abejas que hicieron colmena en su esqueleto y dice como que de lo más duro sale lo más dulce?

O se gana o se aprende.



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Bla bla bla...quiero bronquita...bla bla bla...soy conflictiva y malaputa...bla bla bla



Mejor explícale a tus compañeros de bancada tu deserción de sus filas



Bernaldo dijo:


> DaGra en modo balbuceo... No te queda otra.
> 
> A pesar de que te sientas abofeteado por mis comentarios, te reconozco que de toda esta tropa tecladosterónica se te ve el menos embobecido por ese rollo improductivo, aunque todavía andas algo trabao.





Intentando hacer gracia --> MAL
Intentando defender al Papa --> MAL
Intentando hacerse el condescendiente --> PEOR



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Son unos frikis de mucho cuidado, con ideas de bombero torero. Al menos el creador de ese hilo. (Risas)
> 
> Un abrazo en Cristo.



A los mormones les va _bien_, seguramente el ocurrioseme lo hayan sacado de algún Pajódromo Mental americano


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Mejor explícale a tus compañeros de bancada tu deserción de sus filas.



Mis hermanos católicos conocen cuál es mi postura bastante antes de que tú nos deleitases con la creación de este dicharachero hilo, es y era pública, oye, no ha variado ni un ápice. Así que, no sé de qué deserción hablas, ¿ya estás desvariando de nuevo? Además, me necesitan para promediar a la baja nuestra media de edad (Risas), y aquí estoy, junto a ellos. Que tú veas que no estamos en el mismo bando es solo fruto de tu errónea percepción.

Por cierto: yo también uso el término viejunos, pero solo con el progretariado, con los abueletes de la _Perrera de la Izquierda_ que se creen_ cool_, lo hago por un solo motivo: porque no cesan de hablar de caspa cuando ellos son unas momias vivientes. Pero les digo las cosas de mentirijilla, sin acritud, desde el cariño y tal.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 01:03 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> A los mormones les va _bien_, seguramente el ocurrioseme lo hayan sacado de algún Pajódromo Mental americano



A Europa y España también le iba muy bien siguiendo la Doctrina de la Iglesia en asuntos de natalidad y familia, ¿no crees?


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> qué cashondo tú, ¿eh? ¿gaditano o valensiá?



¿No me diga que no es gracioso que se pasen el día con lo de marrones y follacabras en la boca y ahora reclamen el derecho a un harén?

Como dice Ariadna unos frikis de mucho cuidado


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Oct 2015)

Tú estás contra mí, no junto a ellos porque ellos están con el papa y tú no, pero como te justificas liosa y malabarísticamente igual que ellos y son poquitos pues no les queda otra

En rigor te deberían de llamar anticatólica igual que a otros católicos que han opinado en el hilo




Verto dijo:


> ¿No me diga que no es gracioso que se pasen el día con lo de marrones y follacabras en la boca y ahora reclamen el derecho a un harén?
> 
> Como dice Ariadna unos frikis de mucho cuidado



Eso se habla en los hilos correspondientes, no aquí donde no hay relación. Nivel progres sacando a Bankia y Aznar cuando conviene


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Tú estás contra mí, no junto a ellos porque ellos están con el papa y tú no, pero como te justificas liosa y malabarísticamente igual que ellos y son poquitos pues no les queda otra.



Yo estoy con la Iglesia, y ellos también, ¿qué parte no se entiende? Guárdate tu cizaña, éste no es campo propicio para sembrarla. Para tu desgracia, somos un bloque compacto, sin fisuras, en comunión.



> En rigor te deberían de llamar anticatólica igual que a otros católicos que han opinado en el hilo



¿Te refieres a esos que se dicen católicos y han atacado a nuestra Iglesia?, ¿a esos que hacen _mutis por el foro_ cuando se ataca a Cristo y al cristianismo, haciendo causa común con los atacantes, con los enemigos de nuestra Iglesia? Sí, sí, católicos... Y yo calvinista, no te digo más.


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

Eso mismo digo yo. Todavía espero esa respuesta suya por la que supuestamente iba a cambiar de opinión, o la de wodans o algunos otros que han callado y con ello otorgado...


----------



## Wodans (5 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Así se producen niños blancos, no haciendo el mono en un gimnasio y montándose pajas mentales de invasiones y genocidios que no existen en nuestro contienente.



Este es el primer paso: la negación. Mientras, la invasión y la sustitución étnica continúa silenciosamente (aunque cada vez menos) y en menos de lo que te des cuenta tu pequeño mundo se habrá ido a tomar por culo y si tienes la gran suerte de no vivirlo, tus hijos lo harán. Nosotros estamos precavidos y preparándonos, pensando a corto, medio y largo plazo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Eso mismo digo yo. Todavía espero esa respuesta suya por la que supuestamente iba a cambiar de opinión, o la de wodans o algunos otros que han callado y con ello otorgado...



Respuesta a qué? Me pierdo, voluntariamente, con tantos mensajes ¿Cuál es la pregunta?

Ustedes no van a admitir cambiar de opinión nunca hasta que vean como los moros les meten un alfanje por el ojete a los curitas suknormales y los catoloides acríticos

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 11:34 ----------




BGA dijo:


> *Cada vez veo más clara la connivencia de fondo entres todas las opciones políticas disponibles.*



Lo que no ves o dices es cuál connivencia. No te preocupes, yo se la cuento a nuestrsos lectores

Connivencia de fondo y de forma *a favor de la invasión de refugiaos*. Bien *ajuntaditas a esas opciones políticas están los curas*


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Respuesta a qué? Me pierdo, voluntariamente, con tantos mensajes ¿Cuál es la pregunta?



*Tanta testosterona al parecer no es muy buena para la memoria.* Le ayudo:



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Verto
> 
> Yo sé que soy un judío pésimo. Mala persona muchas veces, el marisco y el jamón me lo como como si tuviera hambre atrasada, he sido infiel vete a saber cuantas ocasiones...lo que no voy a hacer es decir que los que no caen en eso son intransigentes
> 
> ...



En cuanto a esto:



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ustedes no van a admitir cambiar de opinión nunca hasta que vean como los moros les meten un alfanje por el ojete a los curitas suknormales y los catoloides acríticos



Tst... ¡Lástima! con lo ingenioso que es Ud a veces...


----------



## BGA (5 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Respuesta a qué? Me pierdo, voluntariamente, con tantos mensajes ¿Cuál es la pregunta?
> 
> Ustedes no van a admitir cambiar de opinión nunca hasta que vean como los moros les meten un alfanje por el ojete a los curitas suknormales y los catoloides acríticos
> 
> ...



Si sucediera, Dios no lo quiera, que se agravase la guerra en Siria de modo que afectase a Israel y ello ocasionase una estampida de sus parientes (pongamos un par de minolles) y el Papa se pronunciase de igual forma que ahora pero con el matiz de evitar desencuentros antisemitas... ¿Cuál sería su posición? ¿Seguiría viendo en la postura del Papa un intento de mestizar (y judaizar) a Europa o a la propia España? ¿Acaso no le afectaría "íntimamente" esta cuestión y le concediese a ese Papa al menos el beneficio de la duda sobre cuáles sean sus motivos oscuros? ¿No creería que por encima de sospechosos efectos deberían atenderse las urgencias de ese pueblo?.

Pero no olvide -en ningún caso- que quien advierte de las causas y las combate allí donde se le permite -aparte del uso de sus propios medios- no debería llevar a posturas tan talibanas como las que usted defiende, que tengo para mi que se trata ya de mantener discursos racionalmente débiles por evitar que esa debilidad se vea en quienes los mantienen.

Es la navaja de Ockham. 

Ustedes han pretendido "monigotizar" puntos de vista "directos" (antes de impuestos) y apoyados en que la acusación no solo no ha aportado ninguna prueba sino que además osa proyectar en la Iglesia lo que SI se sabe de otros grupos de interés coincidentes en las formas, además de demostrar que en sus decisiones, la Iglesia se mantiene fiel a su "código genético". 

Si viste de blanco; habla de calamidades, de sus orígenes y de sus efectos; clama por la paz; llama por la justicia y la caridad cristiana y universal y tiene los güevos de decirlo alto y en el templo del enemigo... no es una botella de leche.

En este contexto, hablar de talibanes ultracatólicos incapaces de razonar y por tanto incapaces de advertir la verdad oculta que ustedes defienden (oculta e infalsable), no deja de sonar infantil y según el día, hasta tierno...


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

BGA dijo:


> *Ustedes han pretendido "monigotizar"* puntos de vista "directos" (antes de impuestos) y apoyados en que la acusación no solo no ha aportado ninguna prueba sino que además osa proyectar en la Iglesia lo que SI se sabe de otros grupos de interés coincidentes en las formas, además de demostrar que en sus decisiones, la Iglesia se mantiene fiel a su "código genético".



De hecho, la acusación se basa en mantener que la Iglesia apoya una invasión porque coincide puntualmente en el llamamiento a la acogida, con ciertas políticas europeas que se basan en otros intereses, como el de la mano de obra barata en Alemania por ejemplo.

El argumento es tan absurdo como si ahora dijéramos que los que van a los gyms a quemar testosterona, son en realidad homosexuales frustados en busca de un ligue, por coincidir puntualmente en esos lugares con hombres que van con otros intereses... "ahí lo dejo".


----------



## BGA (5 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> De hecho, la acusación se basa en mantener que la Iglesia apoya una invasión porque coincide puntualmente en el llamamiento a la acogida, con ciertas políticas europeas que se basan en otros intereses, como el de la mano de obra barata en Alemania por ejemplo.
> 
> El argumento es tan absurdo como si ahora dijéramos que los que van a los gyms a quemar testosterona, son en realidad homosexuales frustados en busca de un ligue, por coincidir puntualmente en esos lugares con hombres que van con otros intereses... "ahí lo dejo".




"Hombre blanco hablar con lengua de serpiente
Cuervo Ingenuo no fumar La pipa de la paz con tú,
¡por Manitú! " .:XX: :XX: :XX: 

Joaquin Sabina y Javier Krahe Cuervo Ingenuo integra - YouTube


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

BGA dijo:


> "Hombre blanco hablar con lengua de serpiente
> Cuervo Ingenuo no fumar La pipa de la paz con tú,
> ¡por Manitú! " .:XX: :XX: :XX:



Ya se sabe, aquello de: "Mirad que os mando como ovejas entre lobos; por eso, sed astutos como serpientes y sencillos como palomas. Pero no os fiéis de la gente, porque os entregarán a los tribunales, os azotarán en las sinagogas y os harán comparecer ante gobernadores y reyes, por mi causa; así daréis testimonio ante ellos y ante los gentiles."


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Oct 2015)

Los Chicos del COU se vuelven a entregar a ensoñaciones sodomitas. Incorregibles ellos...espero que no sean recuerdos y sólo imaginación pecaminosa

Entrenar es algo bueno en sí mismo. Ése es el acto

Luego están los actores. Maricones, no maricones, catoloides, ateoides y de todo


La Invasión Islámica es el acto. Y no es buena en sí misma.

Entonces quedan los actores. Políticos, ONGs, banqueros, empresaurios, etc. Y la Iglesia, claro.

Para aplaudir, fomentar y desear una acción que no es buena en sí misma, queda chance de dos papeles en esta obra; el de malo, o el de tonto.


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

Ya dije que sería absurdo el planteamiento ¿Por qué lo recoge?

En cualquier caso el acto no sería la invasión sino la guerra. Unos van al gym a entrenar, otros a ligar y finalmente hay otros que pasan del gym. Así unos van a la guerra a ayudar, otros a beneficiarse y otros pasan de implicarse.

Ud, que es de los que van al gym ¿a que va?


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2015)

Le llamáis invasión a la oleada de refugiados e inmigrantes. Yo le llamo invasión a un acto de ocupación violento, lo cual no veo.

Lo que veo es una vuelta de tuerca más en un proceso previo de descomposición social irreversible si no se invierten sus causas.

Pensando... puedes pensar lo que quieras a corto, medio y largo plazo, espero que estés actuando y en el sentido que ya expuse, que es la mejor forma que si la sigue buena parte de españoles -como la siguieron los que nos preceden- puedes estar seguro de que nadie va a sustituir étnicamente a los españoles.

Un poco más abajo de la parte más ancha de la pirámide poblacional española tiene una buena cantidad de gente en edad de procrear. El que me diga que no se está a tiempo es que es un agonías.

Ahora, si la peña empieza a montarse películas guerreras -es decir, miedo de por medio- se produce un efecto contraproducente.

Por supuesto que si algunos andáis pensando cosas raras con temas paramilitares, armas o lo que sea es normal que no lo digáis por aquí. A este respecto hay dos tipos de personas, los que valen para tomar las armas y los que no. Una persona debe aprender a qué parte de estas dos mitades pertenece, saberlo es bueno. Pero a partir de ahí hay que andar con mucho cuidado acerca de en que historias se mete uno, porque se te puede acabar yendo la chola.

No estoy personalizando en tí sino generalizando porque veo mucho gymnasta en todo estos rollos. En caso de conflicto real lo que vale es el manejo de armas, los gymnastas exagerados pierden su ventaja, es pérdida de tiempo la mayor parte de invertido en esas instalaciones cuasiinútiles. Vale mucho más el entrenamiento que te permita mantener una capacidad de resistencia en marcha, para la cual no hacen falta gimnasios.

Aparte de eso, todo ejercicio físico que no esté asociado a un trabajo no sólo es tirado por el retrete sino que si me apuras debería estar penado. 

Me eduqué en esa falta de respeto por los gym-men y me mantengo en ello. Mi impresión de la gente de ese submundo es de mariconerío y gente débil. 

Sólo el ejercicio asociado al trabajo merece ser realizado, no como objetivo en sí mismo sino como efecto colateral. 

Pasiego Vs MaÌquina de Segar - YouTube

En cuanto a las armas de fuego la forma menos enferma de adquirir licencia es la caza:










Wodans dijo:


> Este es el primer paso: la negación. Mientras, la invasión y la sustitución étnica continúa silenciosamente (aunque cada vez menos) y en menos de lo que te des cuenta tu pequeño mundo se habrá ido a tomar por culo y si tienes la gran suerte de no vivirlo, tus hijos lo harán. Nosotros estamos precavidos y preparándonos, pensando a corto, medio y largo plazo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Oct 2015)

Hungary Church OKs government move to protect its people by keeping migrants out | Christian News on Christian Today


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2015)

Grappy, ¿por qué no dejas de meternos basura evangélica?

Si quieres ponernos visión de católicos más de acuerdo contigo en sus declaraciones, vale, pero no nos metas más protestantadas, anda.


----------



## BGA (5 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Grappy, ¿por qué no dejas de meternos basura evangélica?
> 
> Si quieres ponernos visión de católicos más de acuerdo contigo en sus declaraciones, vale, pero no nos metas más protestantadas, anda.




Cuando sabía menos que ahora (si, si, no se rían que es posible saber menos que muy poco) me parecía curioso que los cristianos protestantes tuvieran constantemente en la boca a Jesús (forma de llamarle que me parecía algo extraña, pues Cristo o Jesucristo era para mi lo normal) en trasfondos Viejo-Testamentales. Tal vez por ello Da Grappla les sienta más entrañables o es simplemente por hoder y tal...

Respecto al Gym, ir por la cosa del músculo me pareció un poco tonto. Por el mismo esfuerzo y dinero, aprendes una arte marcial, te pones duro, rápido y flexible y consigues que aparezca tu cuerpo natural. Es decir, preparas el cuerpo para algo que necesita del cuerpo, no por el cuerpo en si mismo... Es casi como una castración.

Ah, y si no recuerdo mal, creo que Da Grappla practica boxeo. Esto le redime si es cierto.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Oct 2015)

Madre mía que desfase llevan entre apriorismos y meseocurrioses



Bernaldo dijo:


> Grappy, ¿por qué no dejas de meternos basura evangélica?
> 
> Si quieres ponernos visión de católicos más de acuerdo contigo en sus declaraciones, vale, pero no nos metas más protestantadas, anda.



No hay peros que le valgan a esto



> We are aware that most migrants arrive from countries which are open enemies of Jesus Christ and Christianity and in which Christians are persecuted for their faith. Those who come here may not have participated in this actively, but it is enough if they agreed with the persecution or did not raise their voice against it, while coming here they demand their human rights to be observed,


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

Parece que allí también hay una pugna entre "cristianos caritativos" y "patriotas antiinvasion" De la misma web: 

"Jesus was a migrant too hungarian demonstrators protest border fence"



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> No hay peros que le valgan a esto


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2015)

Se te ha pedido el favor de que no nos metas basura evangélica por aquí.

Seguro que encuentras católicos que se oponen radicalmente a cualquier tipo de acogida. Ponnos esos enlaces y vale, pero más carajadas protestantes... noooo!!!



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Madre mía que desfase llevan entre apriorismos y meseocurrioses
> 
> 
> 
> No hay peros que le valgan a esto


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Oct 2015)

Aquí se pone lo que me sale de la pinga a mí que soy el que puede cerrar el hilo por razones sexuales cuando quiera

Si yo quiero poner movidas protestantes, las pongo. Y si las quiere poner Verto, como ahorita mismo, las pone



Verto dijo:


> Parece que allí también hay una pugna entre "cristianos caritativos" y "patriotas antiinvasion" De la misma web:
> 
> "Jesus was a migrant too hungarian demonstrators protest border fence"



Mira la foto de la noticia ::


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Si yo quiero poner movidas protestantes, las pongo. Y si las quiere poner Verto, como ahorita mismo, las pone



No estaría muy seguro yo de ello, la verdad. En la noticia que he enlazado habla de que la manifestación partió de la Iglesia de san Esteban de Budapest, que es de culto católico, por lo que supongo debe tratarse de una manifestación análoga.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2015)

... ya estamos con las cochinadas, ¿eh?



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Aquí se pone lo que me sale de la pinga a mí que soy el que puede cerrar el hilo por razones sexuales cuando quiera
> 
> Si yo quiero poner movidas protestantes, las pongo. Y si las quiere poner Verto, como ahorita mismo, las pone
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Pelayo (5 Oct 2015)

¡Mira mamá! Estoy ganando un debate en internet contra un malvado judío nancy y estoy muy orgulloso de ello :XX: :XX: :XX:

Esperemos que algún día no os tengáis que tragar vuestros argumentos en forma de falo mahometano, para que os agradezcan vuestra "hospitalidad" 

Y eso en el mejor de los casos.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Oct 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> ¡Mira mamá! Estoy ganando un debate en internet contra un malvado judío nancy y estoy muy orgulloso de ello.



No la peli es otra, y tú, en comandita con el judío&Cía, eres el protagonista: "mira mamá, soy un flipadillo que se cree heredero de Pizarro, el Sr. Cabrera y los cruzados en el _Hinterné_, y hace solo unos meses solo era un friki fanático de ese casposo y risible engendro llamado SOLUCIONA".

Solo sois unos flipados, a otros les da por las pelis de Hollywood, mi abuela y mi pequeña fox terrier tienen más peligro que tú, oye. Aquí la gente adulta, que trata de argumentar sin bravatas de niñatos fanfarrones y bochaclaca, son los católicos.



> Esperemos que algún día no os tengáis que tragar vuestros argumentos en forma de falo mahometano, para que os agradezcan vuestra "hospitalidad" .



Si ni tan siquiera te tomas la molestia en leer lo que se escribe, alelado. Sin embargo a ti no tendrán que obligarte a tal ejercicio bucal... 

Menudo payaso estás hecho, Pelayín; anda, si realmente te queda algo de católico prueba a plantar cara (aunque solo sea en el _Hinterné_) a los que en este mismo hilo se han mofado de Cristo, de nuestra Fe y del cristianismo delante de tus narices, esos mismos con los que en comandita atacas a nuestra Iglesia, cretino. Si no fueses tan penoso me reiría, ¿pero tú quién te crees que eres para ir por la vida con esos aires, eh, piltrafilla? Cuando llegue la hora de la verdad, veremos de que están hechos unos y otros, hasta entonces mejor no hagas valoraciones y divagaciones.



> Y eso en el mejor de los casos.



Y en el mejor de los casos a ti te falta un verano, por lo menos.

Nota: ¿Esto es lo que quieres, Pelayín, bulla? Pues haberla pedido con educación y la hubieras hallado mucho antes. Lo estabas pidiendo a gritos (Risas). Ale.


----------



## BGA (5 Oct 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> ¡Mira mamá! Estoy ganando un debate en internet contra un malvado judío nancy y estoy muy orgulloso de ello :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Esperemos que algún día no os tengáis que tragar vuestros argumentos en forma de falo mahometano, para que os agradezcan vuestra "hospitalidad"
> 
> Y eso en el mejor de los casos.



Más bien creo que serán ustedes los que tengan que tragarse los suyos. Lo único que hemos defendido es una actitud defendible desde la Doctrina Católica. Si esta defensa usted entiende que lo es de la invasión, es un asunto que a estas alturas debería preocuparle si es la vedad lo que busca y no mantener una campaña de difamación en la que los verdaderos "actores" han pasado de largo. 

Pase lo que pase, todos tendremos que enfrentarnos a la realidad de unos hechos sobre los que no tenemos más control que interpretarlos desde la honestidad o desde el cinismo. Ubíquese en la posición que le parezca más ajustada a sus intervenciones...


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Oct 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Más bien creo que serán ustedes los que tengan que tragarse los suyos. Lo único que hemos defendido es una actitud defendible desde la Doctrina Católica. Si esta defensa usted entiende que lo es de la invasión, es un asunto que a estas alturas debería preocuparle si es la vedad lo que busca y no mantener una campaña de difamación en la que los verdaderos "actores" han pasado de largo.
> 
> Pase lo que pase, todos tendremos que enfrentarnos a la realidad de unos hechos sobre los que no tenemos más control que interpretarlos desde la honestidad o desde el cinismo. Ubíquese en la posición que le parezca más ajustada a sus intervenciones...



Déjelo si no hay nada más fácil que abrir mucho la _boca _en el _Hinterné_, además es gratis. El ejercicio de manipulación, difamación y de propaganda que se ha hecho en este hilo es un atentado contra la honestidad intelectual, bueno, y a la honestidad en general. De las pelis con las que nos deleitan estos fanfarrones mejor no decir _ná_, ¿_pá _qué, si se retratan solos? Superan con creces a los payasos de la tele. 

Nota; Da Grappla y Don Pelayo son los aludidos (y si alguien más desea unirse a ellos que me lo diga). Un saludo.


----------



## Don Pelayo (5 Oct 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> No la peli es otra, y tú, en comandita con el judío&Cía, eres el protagonista: "mira mamá, soy un flipadillo que se cree heredero de Pizarro, el Sr. Cabrera y los cruzados en el _Hinterné_, *y hace solo unos meses solo era un friki fanático de ese casposo y risible engendro llamado SOLUCIONA".*
> 
> .



Si hay que hablar del pasado, estoy convencido de que el tuyo bastante más turbio que el mío. Y bastante poco católico, por cierto. Pero bueno, no necesito bajarme al barro de los ataques personales como hacen por ahí, aunque intenten intimidarme de manera barriobajera. 

No voy a entrar a discutir los comentarios anti-cristianos que han habido en este hilo, muchos por cierto. Podría hacerlo como acostumbro, pero en este caso la discusión es con uds, aunque se trate más bien de una prédica en el desierto.

Que vuestras podridas cabezas me hayan puesto en el bando "nancy" no indica que yo me identifique con ningún grupo en particular. Simplemente defiendo que Europa debe estar libre de estos "refugiados" que son en general un peligro para nosotros. Pero ello, insisto, no me coloca en ningún bando. Por ejemplo, los últimos argumentos de Grappla no me convencen . No me siento más joven ni más fuerte ni con más testosterona, simplemente creo que tengo la razón, y por eso la defiendo. 

Es que los hay que sabemos disentir, y expresar nuestras diferencias e incluso aceptar que pensamos distinto. Y no pasa nada. Es mejor eso que ser un bloque monolítico de gente sin ideas propias como uds.

Mientras nosotros construimos alternativas, escribimos artículos y movemos el culo; otros se dedican a darse palmaditas unos a otros y creyéndose defensores de una fe que en realidad están ayudando a destruir de manera involuntaria.


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

¿Escribir artículos es mover el culo? Hasta hoy pensaba que mover el culo por Cristo era predicar el evangelio y ayudar a los necesitados, en comunión con la Iglesia.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 23:00 ----------

El mayor problema de base que tiene actualmente la Iglesia es que se está perdiendo el significado y el sentido de su bien más sagrado: La Comunión.

Comunión con la Iglesia; con el Papa, los obispos, los sacerdotes, los hermanos, los Santos, las enseñanzas... La Comunión con Cristo.

Y una Iglesia sin Dios no es una Iglesia sino un grupo màs o menos homogéneo que las aguas del tiempo acabaran por diluir.

Y estar en Comunión no significa estar siempre de acuerdo con todo lo que se haga y diga en nombre de la Iglesia; significa decir amén con el corazón, junto a los hermanos, al amor de Cristo Resucitado y a toda palabra y obra que mana de ese amor.

Estar en Comunión es estar Unido en cuerpo y alma al Cuerpo Místico de Cristo que es su Iglesia. Estar en disidencia y rebeldia es permanecer fuera de la Sagrada Comunión, andar de la mano de aquel que dijo " non serviam". Es lícito disentir en determinadas cuestiones opinables, lo que no es lícito es estar en comunión con los enemigos de la Iglesia.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Oct 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Si hay que hablar del pasado, estoy convencido de que el tuyo bastante más turbio que el mío. Y bastante poco católico, por cierto. Pero bueno, no necesito bajarme al barro de los ataques personales como hacen por ahí, aunque intenten intimidarme de manera barriobajera.



¿Quién ha tratado de intimidarte, si aquí quién se ha dedicado a ir de maloso y de faltón eres tú y tus compañeros de viaje? No seas victimista, ¿acaso te molesta que exista respuesta?, ¿qué esperabas? Por cierto, mi crítica -SOLUCIONA- ha sido política, no personal, que yo sepa no te conozco de nada para realizar críticas personales hacia ti. Si aquí alguien peca de barriobajero no son los católicos, precisamente. Repasa tus intervenciones en este hilo y relee las perlas que has dedicado a los "vaticanistas". Demasiado educados han sido al no responder al mismo nivel (yo me excluyo, no tengo por costumbre poner la otra mejilla, y respondo sin ningún complejo, oye).



> No voy a entrar a discutir los comentarios anti-cristianos que han habido en este hilo, muchos por cierto. Podría hacerlo como acostumbro, pero en este caso la discusión es con uds, aunque se trate más bien de una prédica en el desierto.



No, si que no vas a entrar es algo que tengo superclaro.



> Que vuestras podridas cabezas me hayan puesto en el bando "nancy" no indica que yo me identifique con ningún grupo en particular. Simplemente defiendo que Europa debe estar libre de estos "refugiados" que son en general un peligro para nosotros. Pero ello, insisto, no me coloca en ningún bando. Por ejemplo, los últimos argumentos de Grappla no me convencen.



Sí, te identificaste, además activa y altivamente, con quienes atacan a la Iglesia, y lo has hecho con malas formas y peor fondo.Yo tampoco quiero a los refugiados musulmanes en España, lo he dicho por activa y por pasiva, pero yo señalo a los verdaderos culpables, no a la Iglesia porque sea éste el balido mayoritario. Se ha regado este hilo de argumentos y explicaciones, pero veo que no han servido de nada.



> No me siento más joven ni más fuerte ni con más testosterona, simplemente creo que tengo la razón, y por eso la defiendo.



No, si a mí que se traten de confrontar ciertos "argumentos" (tales como edad, testosterona, etc), me resultan risibles, lejos de molestarme me resulta entretenido leer este estrépito (ajeno a mi por mi condición de mujer, pero creo que postura compartida por los católicos varones de este hilo). Y, dime, ¿no sabes defender tu postura sin faltar? Te repito que no hablo de mí, a mí fáltame todo lo que quieras, si es tu deseo.



> Es que los hay que sabemos disentir, y expresar nuestras diferencias e incluso aceptar que pensamos distinto. Y no pasa nada. Es mejor eso que ser un bloque monolítico de gente sin ideas propias como uds.



Gente con ideas propias dice Vs gente sin ideas propias y habla de nosotros Vs vosotros, en un lenguaje tribal. ¿Tú te crees lo que escribes, Pelayín?, ¿de verdad te crees tan especial? Ésa percepción distorsionada de la realidad deberías hacértela mirar.



> Mientras nosotros construimos alternativas, escribimos artículos y movemos el culo; otros se dedican a darse palmaditas unos a otros y creyéndose defensores de una fe que en realidad están ayudando a destruir de manera involuntaria.



Nosotros, nosotros, nosotros, nosotros, ¿dónde te dejas tu yo?, ¿diluido en la tribu?

¿Qué sabrás tú lo que hago o dejo de hacer? Hablaré de lo que yo hago (más bien hice): soy activista contra el aborto en la vida real (más bien, lo he sido en mi etapa en la Facultad, ahora me he vuelto egoísta con mi tiempo y perezosa -para qué decir otra cosa- y, me limito a colaborar económicamente, ya que me resulta más cómodo y, mediante la Oración). He sido iinsultada y empujada (nada serio, un simple empujón), por recoger firmas contra este crimen, "amenazada" por repartir octavillas e intentar informar a las madres frente una Clínica abortista (solo informar, sin ningún tipo de presión), he colaborado como voluntaria en la organización de actos contra el aborto, por la Vida y la Familia, etc, también he colaborado como voluntaria con Cáritas de mi parroquia (mayoría de familias étnicamente españolas), he visitado a enfermos en hospitales, ¿dónde estabas tú? Ah, que tú escribes, eso es mover el culo para ti.

Ale. Saludos.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Oct 2015)

Hombre, tampoco van a contar todas las cosas que están haciendo, teniendo en cuenta que están tratando de evitar una invasión, no creo que sea cosa de ponerse a pregonarlas en internet.

Este hilo es muy dañino, compas, al menos a mí me saca lo peor. Ahora bien, me bastaría con que quedara observación mi recomendación de cuál es la mejor forma que existe para evitar la famosa sustitución étnica que temen. Espero que a alguno de los aspirantes a rambo le haga reflexionar.

Hacen falta muchos nacimientos de españoles y que, además, éstos sean educados en valores cristianos, católicos, de comunidad. Esta es la receta que funcionó en el pasado. Es imposible que falle pues cualquier intento de expansión foránea acabaría chocando y provocando reacción.

Pero la situación real es que falta relevo generacional y falta Fe.

Sin ambos simultaneamente no hay reacción posible, más allá de cuatro chalaos a los que no seguirán ni en su casa, independientemetne de que tengan más o menos testosterona.

El problema de esta débil Europa es que está negando la vida en sus diferentes formas, odio a su generación, a su cuidado, a compartir. Éso es lo que está debilitando Europa y esa debilidad procede de haberle abierto fisuras a Satanás por la soberbia.


Si niegas la vida sólo alcanzas muerte. Sin invertir esos procesos no se puede comenzar nada.

De seguir así, el Islam se impondrá sin que haya tiros:

Newsweek en español


----------



## Don Pelayo (5 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> ¿Escribir artículos es mover el culo? Hasta hoy pensaba que mover el culo por Cristo era predicar el evangelio y ayudar a los necesitados, en comunión con la Iglesia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 23:00 ----------
> 
> ...



blablablabla...comunión...blablabla...papa...solidaridad...blablabla...pobres refugiados...blablabla....invasión islámica de Europa.

Ya mañana responderé a Ariadna, que leer y contestar a delirios femeninos es harto cansino. :X

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 23:33 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Hacen falta muchos nacimientos de españoles y que, además, éstos sean educados en valores cristianos, católicos, de comunidad. Esta es la receta que funcionó en el pasado. Es imposible que falle pues cualquier intento de expansión foránea acabaría chocando y provocando reacción.
> 
> Pero la situación real es que falta relevo generacional y falta Fe.
> 
> ...



Obviando las faltosas referencias hacia tus contertulios, COMPLETAMENTE DE ACUERDO :Aplauso:


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Este hilo es muy dañino, compas, al menos a mí me saca lo peor.



Sí lo es, dañino, y también saca lo peor de mí (aunque me lo pise pipa en las bullas), además, éste es un tema muy manido, resulta muy cansino rebatir lo mismo una y otra vez. Además, si excluyo a Da Grappla (mi hostiidad hacia él es personal) y a las Charos, con el resto de usuarios, incluido Don Pelayo, suelo coincidir y tener afinidad en otros asuntos, no en todos, ni mucho menos, pero salvando ciertos temas concretos, si compartimos ciertas tendencias; por ejemplo, el rechazo del progrerariado y sus _giliprogreheces_.

Un saludo.

---------- Post added 05-oct-2015 at 23:44 ----------




Don Pelayo dijo:


> Ya mañana responderé a Ariadna, que leer y contestar a delirios femeninos es harto cansino.



A mí me agota responder los desvaríos de los "machitos" y su cristalino ego. (Risas). Será que usamos códigos distintos. Soy como un espejo, devuelvo exactamente lo que me ofrecen, convivir conmigo en este Foro resulta muy sencillo, ésta es mi única regla. Saludos.


----------



## Verto (5 Oct 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> blablablabla...comunión...blablabla..



No hace falta que hablemos más.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (5 Oct 2015)

Don Pelayo dijo:


> Obviando las faltosas referencias hacia tus contertulios, COMPLETAMENTE DE ACUERDO.



De verdad que alucino contigo, nos estás trolleando, ¿verdad? 

Tú relee tus intervenciones en este hilo y después prueba a decir algo de referencias faltosas. Porque a ver si va a resultar que te olvidas de lo que escribiste en tus comentarios, en este hilo (no hablo hacia mí).

Qué paciencia.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 00:10 ----------

Yo te facilito el trabajo (obviaré calificativos generalistas hacia los católicos y la Iglesia):

Aquí traidores y marranos:



Don Pelayo dijo:


> Ya nos ha quedado claro quiénes son los papistas traidores a España y a la civilización cristiana en su conjunto.
> 
> Buena utilidad tiene este hilo, para detectar TRAIDORES y MARRANOS vendidos al globalismo por parte de los Jesuitas, auténtico brazo de Satán para destruir la Santa Madre Iglesia, que pese a todo, prevalecerá.





Don Pelayo dijo:


> No de marranazos como vosotros que queréis meter entre nosotros al califato otra vez.



Aquí mentirosos y cobardes:



Don Pelayo dijo:


> Toda vez que los papistas no tienen ya motivos que aducir, directamente entran al terreno de la mentira.
> 
> No te sulfures, no los vas a convencer jamás. Son fanáticos. En otros tiempos hubieran sido los primeros en jalear las cruzadas (sin ir), hoy jalean para traernos yihadistas a Europa.



Aquí más educación:



Don Pelayo dijo:


> Sé que no os voy a convencer, por supuesto. Vuestro fanatismo y sinrazón no conocen limites. Yo me dedicaré tan sólo a intentar abrir los ojos a visitantes despistados, para que no caigan en las garras de los fariseos papistas que apoyan el suicidio de Europa y La Cristiandad.



Y más saber estar:



Don Pelayo dijo:


> Esperemos que algún día no os tengáis que tragar vuestros argumentos en forma de falo mahometano, para que os agradezcan vuestra "hospitalidad".Y eso en el mejor de los casos.



Aquí insultando a la Iglesia, no al Papa ni al clero, a la Iglesia:



Don Pelayo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, pero parcialmente.
> 
> Es FALSA y TRAIDORA Iglesia Católica = Invasión moruna.
> 
> Algún día la Verdadera y todos estos herejes de la teología de la liberación se van a cagar.



No sé, viga, paja, ojo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Oct 2015)

Si continúan así de gilipollas, retrasados, suknormales y faltosos aprovechando que no se ve ninguno, cierro el hilo y lo voy abriendo sólo pa poner noticias altamente owneantes para la sekta katolia



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> *si excluyo a Da Grappla (mi hostiidad hacia él es personal)*




Y eso? Lo dices mucho pero nunca explicas el motivo


----------



## Renato (6 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Hombre, tampoco van a contar todas las cosas que están haciendo, teniendo en cuenta que están tratando de evitar una invasión, no creo que sea cosa de ponerse a pregonarlas en internet.
> 
> Este hilo es muy dañino, compas, al menos a mí me saca lo peor. Ahora bien, me bastaría con que quedara observación mi recomendación de cuál es la mejor forma que existe para evitar la famosa sustitución étnica que temen. Espero que a alguno de los aspirantes a rambo le haga reflexionar.
> 
> ...



El islam se impondrá si dejamos entrar musulmanes en Europa, es fácil de entender. Los españoles no van a volver a tener 4 hijos de media por mucho que redescubran su fe católica.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Y eso? Lo dices mucho pero nunca explicas el motivo



Que tengo aversión hacia los gilipollas, cínicos, cizañeros, falsos, todólogos, manipuladores, engreídos, faltones, fanfarrones, liberales, anti-católiccos, macarras, pedantes, etc, etc, y tú reunes todas estas cualidades. Mira qué fácil, lo tuyo es personal, sea en el hilo que sea tendremos bulla (aunque trate sobre tulipanes o manzanas), a diferencia del resto de foreros.

Besitos.


----------



## Renato (6 Oct 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Que tengo aversión hacia los gilipollas, cínicos, cizañeros, falsos, todólogos, manipuladores, engreídos, faltones, fanfarrones, liberales, anti-católiccos, macarras, pedantes, etc, etc, y tú reunes todas estas cualidades. Mira qué fácil, lo tuyo es personal, sea en el hilo que sea tendremos bulla (aunque trate sobre tulipanes o manzanas), a diferencia del resto de foreros.
> 
> Besitos.



Liberales = caca. Gñé. :XX:


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Liberales = caca. Gñé.



No, ya quisieran ustedes, no llegan ni a pedito. (Sonrisa)


----------



## Renato (6 Oct 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> No, ya quisieran ustedes, no llegan ni a pedito. (Sonrisa)



Pues el ni-pedito os ganó la guerra.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Oct 2015)

He dicho que basta de retrasadeces y pendejadas



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Que tengo aversión hacia los *gilipollas*, *cínicos*, cizañeros, falsos, *todólogos*, manipuladores, *engreídos*, *faltones*, fanfarrones, liberales, anti-católiccos, *macarras*, pedantes, etc, etc, y tú reunes todas estas cualidades.




En negro Sí
En azul No
Lo otro cuando me da por ahí






Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Mira qué fácil, lo tuyo es personal, sea en el hilo que sea tendremos bulla (aunque trate sobre tulipanes o manzanas), a diferencia del resto de foreros.
> 
> Besitos.




Entonces un día abriré el post definitivo con todo eso a la vez.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Pues el ni-pedito os ganó la guerra.



Sí, sí, en una igualdad de fuerzas absoluta, no me diga más. Así cualquiera vence militarmente. Con una simple proporción de hombres de tres a uno, y 1/3 de armamento, logística y ciudades (fíjese la ventaja que le doy), los liberales hubieran corrido más que los rojos en nuestra Guerra Civil, y lo sabe.

Aún en una manifiesta y abrumadora inferioridad tuvieron los arrestos/coraje de rebelarse ante la injusticia y combatirla sin tregua, y entregar la vida por la Causa, por tres veces.

En honor a estos héroes de la Tradición:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/JdWR3kWGyXg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Un saludo.


Edito; errata.


----------



## Renato (6 Oct 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Sí en una igualdad de fuerzas absoluta, no me diga más. Con una simple proporción de tres a uno, y 1/3 de armamento y ciudades (fíjese la ventaja que le doy), hubieran corrido más que los rojos en nuestra Guera Civil, y lo sabe.
> 
> Aún en una manifiesta y abrumadora inferioridad tuvieron los arrestos/coraje de rebelarse ante la injusticia y combatirla sin tregua y entregar la vida por la Causa, por tres veces.
> 
> ...



Los rojos también dicen lo mismo, que si a los nacionales les ayudaron los natsis y a ellos no y blablabla. Ambos sois antiespañoles e igualmente malos perdedores.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Oct 2015)

Seamos serios. Si hubiera otra guerra carlista Ariadna se piraría de España y Renato diría que tiene mucho lío en el curro


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Los rojos también dicen lo mismo, que si a los nacionales les ayudaron los natsis y a ellos no y blablabla. Ambos sois antiespañoles e igualmente malos perdedores.



Sí, sí, ahí está la Historia, ésta es tozuda, se siente. Cada carlista valía por cinco liberales, en el combate, como poco. Y lo sabe. 



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Seamos serios. Si hubiera otra guerra carlista Ariadna se piraría de España y Renato diría que tiene mucho lío en el curro



Bueno, supongo que hoy, en una Sociedad que cae en un psicosis colectiva por un simple caso de una enfermedad infecciosa, hombres que van de machotes y se ponen histéricas con la repatriación de un misionero español enfermo, no se apuntarían ni los gatos. 

Las fanfarronadas son cosa vuestra, no mías. Pero, ¿quién sabe? Quizás no huiría, vete tú a saber, aunque soy una mujer de estos tiempos, no de aquellos. No me arrogo cualidades que no sé si poseo.


----------



## Renato (6 Oct 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Sí, sí, ahí está la Historia, ésta es tozuda, se siente. Cada carlista valía por cinco liberales, en el combate, como poco. Y lo sabe.
> 
> 
> 
> > Claro, claro, y los 100 000 hijos (de puta ) de San Luis vinieron a España para animar a los tradis. ::


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Oct 2015)

Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Sí, sí, ahí está la Historia, ésta es tozuda, se siente. Cada carlista valía por cinco liberales, en el combate, como poco. Y lo sabe.



Los que llamas liberales eran pobres desgraciados llamados a filas





Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Bueno, supongo que hoy, en una Sociedad que cae en un psicosis colectiva por un simple caso de una enfermedad infecciosa, hombres que van de machotes y se ponen histéricas con la repatriación de un misionero español enfermo, no se apuntarían ni los gatos.



Peor; cómete un yogur pasao de fecha par de semanas y mira las caras de horror marikona de tus semejantes.

O los alérgicos, los asmáticos, los que usaban el ascensor en nuestra facultad ::



Ariadna en Naxos dijo:


> Las fanfarronadas son cosa vuestra, no mías. Pero, ¿quién sabe? Quizás no huiría, vete tú a saber, aunque soy una mujer de estos tiempos, no de aquellos. No me arrogo cualidades que no sé si poseo.



Si no son fanfarronadas, por cosas peores me la he jugao. A veces tontamente, a veces por pura codicia

Y un par de veces, por cosas mejores o

P.D: tú aprende a lavar y coser. Heridas y uniformes, que no hay nada peor que llevar la ropa con bichos y cosas y que las costuras se abran en las heridas cuando te dobles o muevas


----------



## Renato (6 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los que llamas liberales eran pobres desgraciados llamados a filas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ariadna es tradicionalista para posturear en Internet, luego ni sabe zurcir unos calcetines.


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Claro, claro, y los 100 000 hijos (de puta ) de San Luis vinieron a España para animar a los tradis.



Esa boca.

No desbarre, estamos hablando de las Guerras Carlistas, si eso hábleme de la legión auxiliar británica o la legión extranjera francesa (que vinieron en ayuda de los liberales).



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los que llamas liberales eran pobres desgraciados llamados a filas



Y, ¿eso es culpa de los carlistas? En eso radicaba la superioridad de los voluntarios carlistas, que combatían por un ideario: Dios, Patria, Fueros, Rey.



> P.D: tú aprende a lavar y coser. Heridas y uniformes, que no hay nada peor que llevar la ropa con bichos y cosas y que las costuras se abran en las heridas cuando te dobles o muevas.



No, mejor le digo a mi abuelo que me enseñe a disparar (en su casa hay armas, totalmente legales). Me lo deben, ya que de niña, por mucho que insistí en mis cartas a los Reyes Magos, nunca me trajeron una espada (cosas de sentir fascinación por Sainte Jeanne d'Arc). Lo de aprender a hacer lo que tú dices, también, también, pero intuyo, no sé porqué, que sería más divertido aprender lo que yo propongo. (Risas)

Es broma, sé cuál sería mi papel. Lo de la espada es totalmente cierto (I cross my heart). 

Bueno, al menos ha servido para que el ambiente mejore, había exceso de acritud.



Renato dijo:


> Ariadna es tradicionalista para posturear en Internet, luego ni sabe zurcir unos calcetines.



Jojojojo, me había perdido esta joya. No, si al final aún me va a caer simpático, tiene su gracia. Además, me ha hecho pensar, no, no sé. Pero aprendo rápido... si me lo propongo. Me lo apuntaré en mi lista de proposiciones... 

Pssss, pssss, pero sí se conjugar el verbo zurcir y usarlo, mire; _que le zurzan_, ¿esto me convalida el primer curso de esa asignatura? (Risas)


Edito; añadir cita y respuesta.


----------



## Verto (6 Oct 2015)

*La defensa de Occidente ya no tiene sentido*

_Si alguien pensaba que la fórmula “defensa de Occidente” tenía todavía alguna vigencia, la actual crisis siria le habrá extirpado cualquier esperanza. Lo que hemos visto en este horrible avispero es que el “bloque americano”, nuestros aliados “de toda la vida”, han jugado a contemporizar con el Estado Islámico, que es la negación más absoluta de todo cuanto la civilización occidental considera como propio, desde la dignidad individual hasta la herencia cultural cristiana. Los que han hecho engordar a la bestia son los mismos países que financian a nuestros clubes de fútbol, que compran nuestros trenes de alta velocidad o que se sientan con nuestros militares en las asambleas de la OTAN. Son ellos los que han permitido –si no algo más– que los cristianos sean machacados en Oriente Próximo, que el yihadismo se convierta en bandera política y que una ola de desesperación llegue a nuestras fronteras poniendo a Europa en la peor crisis migratoria desde la segunda guerra mundial. Esto no lo han hecho “los malos”. Esto, empezando por el estímulo de las primaveras árabes y pasando por el caos criminal de Libia, hasta desembocar en la fuga masiva de cientos de miles de personas desde Irak, Afganistán y, por supuesto, Siria, lo han hecho “los nuestros”. Y a lo mejor va siendo hora de preguntarse quiénes son realmente “los nuestros”. O aún más hondo: quiénes somos “nosotros”.

Hace medio siglo, uno decía “Occidente” y evocaba automáticamente un mundo de libertades públicas, mercado libre con garantías laborales y orden social de inspiración cristiana. No era el paraíso terrenal, pero sí el paisaje más habitable de cuantos habíamos conocido. Por supuesto que el poder era oligárquico –siempre en la Historia lo ha sido–, pero la democracia liberal lo hacía soportable. Por supuesto que el mercado libre tendía a la explotación, pero las políticas de protección social –hicieron falta revoluciones y guerras para hallar el remedio– garantizaban que amplísimas mayorías tuvieran acceso a una riqueza más que suficiente. Por supuesto que el cristianismo languidecía como fe viva, pero sus principios filosóficos, sus ejes doctrinales, eso que se llama “derecho público cristiano”, seguían vertebrando la vida social y separando lo bueno de lo malo, lo justo de lo injusto. Ciertamente, rara vez el cruzado está a la altura de la cruz, pero bastaba ver lo que había al otro lado para resignarse y aceptar que, después de todo, lo nuestro era mejor –o menos malo– y valía la pena luchar por ello. Ese era el mundo hasta hace muy pocos decenios. Bajo esa convicción hemos vivido y hemos muerto. Pero eso se acabó.

*Esto no es lo que era*

Hoy uno mira alrededor y constata que aquellos viejos pilares se han desmoronado. Del famoso “derecho público cristiano” ya no quedan ni las raspas y en su lugar se ha impuesto una pseudo moral civil compuesta a partes iguales de sentimentalismo, sectarismo y nihilismo. El mercado libre, que alcanzó su apoteosis en los años 90 con la globalización financiera, ha ido desmantelando desde entonces no sólo todo control político, sino también muchas de las garantías sociales y laborales de posguerra. En cuanto a las libertades públicas, no nos hagamos ilusiones: la crisis de las democracias, ahogadas en oligarquías cada vez más alejadas del pueblo, no es algo exclusivo de España y, por otro lado, es una evidencia que hoy, a la hora de hablar en público, hay muchos más tabúes que hace sólo veinte años. ¿En qué se ha convertido “Occidente”?

Hoy uno dice “defensa de Occidente” y la cosa suena a extravagancia, como aquel general del Teléfono rojo de Kubrick que quería lanzar un ataque nuclear contra los soviéticos porque estaban contaminando “nuestros preciados fluidos corporales”. ¿Qué vamos a defender exactamente? Es muy posible que, mañana, aparezca otro escenario bélico forjado a golpes de fuego por la crisis siria, y es muy posible que, ese día, soldados españoles tengan que volver entregar la vida allí. ¿Por qué van a hacerlo? El argumento de la democracia y los derechos humanos ya no cuela; sencillamente, porque no es verdad. ¿Y entonces? ¿Por la estabilidad de un mercado global que ya no es ni quiere ser garantía de paz social? ¿Por los intereses de unos “aliados” que sólo miran por su propio provecho? ¿Por la construcción de un mundo sin alma ni destino?

En los últimos veinte años, eso que antes llamábamos “Occidente” se ha convertido en una suerte de gran mercado anónimo universal regido por una superpotencia hegemónica, los Estados Unidos. Nada más que eso. Las decisiones políticas quedan subordinadas a ese proyecto, al margen de la voluntad o el interés de las sociedades. Nuestras naciones se disuelven. Los principios morales clásicos son combatidos hasta la extinción y reemplazados por un singular mundo de matrimonios homosexuales y abortos por recomendación estatal. El mercado ya no es un instrumento para la prosperidad del mayor número posible de ciudadanos, sino un dios al que hay que adorar y obedecer por su propio poder. En esto nos hemos convertido. Un cuarto de siglo después de la caída del Muro de Berlín, ¿alguien podría decir quién o qué ha ganado exactamente?

Sí, claro: los Estados Unidos. ¿Y su proyecto es el nuestro, el de los europeos? ¿Su hegemonía es nuestra supervivencia? Ya no está tan claro como hace diez años. “El país no lo sabe, pero estamos en guerra contra América –confiaba Mitterrand a su último confidente, Georges-Marc Benamou–. Sí, una guerra permanente, una guerra vital, una guerra económica, una guerra aparentemente sin muerte. Sí, son muy duros los americanos, son voraces, quieren un poder exclusivo sobre el mundo. Es una guerra desconocida, una guerra permanente, en apariencia sin muerte y, sin embargo, una guerra a muerte” (Le dernier Mitterrand, Plon, 2005). Quizás el viejo socialista francés, ya en sus últimos días, veía las cosas bajo una luz siniestra. Quizá. Pero quizá, simplemente, estaba diciendo la verdad pura y desnuda.

No, la “defensa de Occidente” ya no tiene ningún sentido. No, al menos, si de verdad queremos que algo del auténtico Occidente histórico sobreviva en el mundo actual. Europa debe empezar a cortar lazos. De lo contrario, esos lazos nos ahogarán. Nos están ahogando ya._


----------



## Verto (6 Oct 2015)

"Emigrantes y refugiados nos interpelan. La respuesta del Evangelio de la misericordia". Este es el título del Mensaje del Santo Padre para la Jornada Mundial del Emigrante y el Refugiado que se celebrará el próximo 17 de enero de 2016. El documento ha sido publicado por el Vaticano el pasado 1 de octubre para la preparación de la Jornada: 

_*Emigrantes y refugiados nos interpelan. La respuesta del Evangelio de la misericordia*

''En la bula de convocación al Jubileo Extraordinario de la Misericordia recordé que *''hay momentos en los que de un modo mucho más intenso estamos llamados a la mirada fija en la misericordia para poder ser también nosotros mismos signo eficaz del obrar del Padre''* . En efecto, el amor de Dios tiende alcanzar a todos y a cada uno, transformando a aquellos que acojan el abrazo del Padre entre otros brazos que se abren y se estrechan para que *quien sea sepa que es amado como hijo y se sienta ''en casa'' en la única familia humana*. De este modo, la premura paterna de Dios es solícita para con todos, como lo hace el pastor con su rebaño, y es particularmente sensible a las necesidades de la oveja herida, cansada o enferma. Jesucristo nos habló así del Padre, para decirnos que él se inclina sobre el hombre llagado por la miseria física o moral y, cuanto más se agravan sus condiciones, tanto más se manifiesta la eficacia de la misericordia divina.

En nuestra época, los flujos migratorios están en continuo aumento en todas las áreas del planeta: *refugiados y personas que escapan de su propia patria interpelan a cada uno y a las colectividades, desafiando el modo tradicional de vivir y, a veces, trastornando el horizonte cultural y social con el cual se confrontan*. Cada vez con mayor frecuencia, las víctimas de la violencia y de la pobreza, abandonando sus tierras de origen, sufren el ultraje de los traficantes de personas humanas en el viaje hacia el sueño de un futuro mejor. Si después sobreviven a los abusos y a las adversidades, deben hacer cuentas con realidades donde se anidan sospechas y temores. *Además, no es raro que se encuentren con falta de normas claras y que se puedan poner en práctica, que regulen la acogida y prevean vías de integración a corto y largo plazo, con atención a los derechos y a los deberes de todos.* Más que en tiempos pasados, hoy el Evangelio de la misericordia interpela las conciencias, impide que se habitúen al sufrimiento del otro e indica caminos de respuesta que se fundan en las virtudes teologales de la fe, de la esperanza y de la caridad, desplegándose en las obras de misericordia espirituales y corporales.

Sobre la base de esta constatación, he querido que la Jornada Mundial del Emigrante y del Refugiado de 2016 sea dedicada al tema: ''Emigrantes y refugiados nos interpelan. La respuesta del Evangelio de la misericordia''. *Los flujos migratorios son una realidad estructural y la primera cuestión que se impone es la superación de la fase de emergencia para dar espacio a programas que consideren las causas de las migraciones, de los cambios que se producen y de las consecuencias que imprimen rostros nuevos a las sociedades y a los pueblos.* Todos los días, sin embargo, las historias dramáticas de millones de hombres y mujeres interpelan a la Comunidad internacional, ante la aparición de inaceptables crisis humanitarias en muchas zonas del mundo. *La indiferencia y el silencio abren el camino a la complicidad* cuanto vemos como espectadores a los muertos por sofocamiento, penurias, violencias y naufragios. Sea de grandes o pequeñas dimensiones, siempre son tragedias cuando se pierde aunque sea sólo una vida.

*Los emigrantes son nuestros hermanos y hermanas que buscan una vida mejor lejos de la pobreza, del hambre, de la explotación y de la injusta distribución de los recursos del planeta, que deberían ser divididos ecuanimente entre todos.* ¿No es tal vez el deseo de cada uno de ellos el de mejorar las propias condiciones de vida y el de obtener un honesto y legítimo bienestar para compartir con las personas que aman?

*En este momento de la historia de la humanidad, fuertemente marcado por las migraciones, la identidad no es una cuestión de importancia secundaria.* Quien emigra, de hecho, es obligado a modificar algunos aspectos que definen a la propia persona e, incluso en contra de su voluntad, obliga al cambio también a quien lo acoge. *¿Cómo vivir estos cambios de manera que no se conviertan en obstáculos para el auténtico desarrollo, sino que sean oportunidades para un auténtico crecimiento humano, social y espiritual, respetando y promoviendo los valores que hacen al hombre cada vez más hombre en la justa relación con Dios, con los otros y con la creación?
*
En efecto, la presencia de los emigrantes y de los refugiados interpela seriamente a las diversas sociedades que los acogen. Estas deben afrontar los nuevos hechos, que pueden verse como imprevistos si no son adecuadamente motivados, administrados y regulados. *¿Cómo hacer de modo que la integración sea una experiencia enriquecedora para ambos, que abra caminos positivos a las comunidades y prevenga el riesgo de la discriminación, del racismo, del nacionalismo extremo o de la xenofobia?*

*La revelación bíblica anima a la acogida del extranjero, motivándola con la certeza de que haciendo eso se abren las puertas a Dios, y en el rostro del otro se manifiestan los rasgos de Jesucristo.* Muchas instituciones, asociaciones, movimientos, grupos comprometidos, organismos diocesanos, nacionales e internacionales viven el asombro y la alegría de la fiesta del encuentro, del intercambio y de la solidaridad. Ellos han reconocido la voz de Jesucristo: ''Mira, que estoy a la puerta y llamo''. Y, sin embargo, no cesan de multiplicarse los debates sobre las condiciones y los límites que se han de poner a la acogida, no sólo en las políticas de los Estados, sino también en algunas comunidades parroquiales que ven amenazada la tranquilidad tradicional.

Ante estas cuestiones, *¿cómo puede actuar la Iglesia si no inspirándose en el ejemplo y en las palabras de Jesucristo? La respuesta del Evangelio es la misericordia.*

En primer lugar, ésta es don de Dios Padre revelado en el Hijo: la misericordia recibida de Dios, en efecto, suscita sentimientos de alegre gratitud por la esperanza que nos ha abierto al misterio de la redención en la sangre de Cristo. Alimenta y robustece, además, la solidaridad hacia el prójimo como exigencia de respuesta al amor gratuito de Dios, ''que fue derramado en nuestros corazones por medio del Espíritu Santo''. Así mismo, *cada uno de nosotros es responsable de su prójimo: somos custodios de nuestros hermanos y hermanas, donde quiera que vivan.* El cuidar las buenas relaciones personales y la capacidad de superar prejuicios y miedos son ingredientes esenciales para cultivar la cultura del encuentro, donde se está dispuesto no sólo a dar, sino también a recibir de los otros. *La hospitalidad, de hecho, vive del dar y del recibir.*

En esta perspectiva, es importante mirar a los emigrantes no solamente en función de su condición de regularidad o de irregularidad, sino sobre todo como *personas que, tuteladas en su dignidad, pueden contribuir al bienestar y al progreso de todos, de modo particular cuando asumen responsablemente los deberes en relación con quien los acoge, respetando con reconocimiento el patrimonio material y espiritual del país que los hospeda, obedeciendo sus leyes y contribuyendo a sus costes.* A pesar de todo, no se pueden reducir las migraciones a su dimensión política y normativa, a las implicaciones económicas y a la mera presencia de culturas diferentes en el mismo territorio. Estos aspectos son complementarios a la defensa y a la promoción de la persona humana, a la cultura del encuentro entre pueblos y de la unidad, donde el Evangelio de la misericordia inspira y anima itinerarios que renuevan y transforman a toda la humanidad.

*La Iglesia apoya a todos los que se esfuerzan por defender los derechos de todos a vivir con dignidad, sobre todo ejerciendo el derecho a no tener que emigrar para contribuir al desarrollo del país de origen.* Este proceso debería incluir, en su primer nivel, la necesidad de ayudar a los países del cual salen los emigrantes y los prófugos. Así se confirma que la solidaridad, la cooperación, la interdependencia internacional y la ecua distribución de los bienes de la tierra son elementos fundamentales para actuar en profundidad y de manera incisiva sobre todo en las áreas de donde parten los flujos migratorios, de tal manera que cesen las necesidades que inducen a las personas, de forma individual o colectiva, a abandonar el propio ambiente natural y cultural. *En todo caso, es necesario evitar, posiblemente ya en su origen, la huida de los prófugos y los éxodos provocados por la pobreza, por la violencia y por la persecución.*

Sobre esto es indispensable que la opinión pública sea informada de forma correcta, incluso para prevenir miedos injustificados y especulaciones a costa de los migrantes.

Nadie puede fingir de no sentirse interpelado por las nuevas formas de esclavitud gestionada por organizaciones criminales que venden y compran a hombres, mujeres y niños como trabajadores en la construcción, en la agricultura, en la pesca y en otros ámbitos del mercado. Cuántos menores son aún hoy obligados a alistarse en las milicias que los transforman en niños soldados. Cuántas personas son víctimas del tráfico de órganos, de la mendicidad forzada y de la explotación sexual. Los prófugos de nuestro tiempo escapan de estos crímenes aberrantes, que interpelan a la Iglesia y a la comunidad humana, de manera que ellos puedan ver en las manos abiertas de quien los acoge el rostro del Señor ''Padre misericordioso y Dios de toda consolación'' .

Queridos hermanos y hermanas emigrantes y refugiados. En la raíz del Evangelio de la misericordia el encuentro y la acogida del otro se entrecruzan con el encuentro y la acogida de Dios: *Acoger al otro es acoger a Dios en persona. No se dejen robar la esperanza y la alegría de vivir que brotan de la experiencia de la misericordia de Dios, que se manifiesta en las personas que encuentran a lo largo de su camino.* Los encomiendo a la Virgen María, Madre de los emigrantes y de los refugiados, y a san José, que vivieron la amargura de la emigración a Egipto. Encomiendo también a su intercesión a quienes dedican energía, tiempo y recursos al cuidado, tanto pastoral como social, de las migraciones. Sobre todo, les imparto de corazón la Bendición Apostólica''.

Vaticano a 12 de septiembre de 2015, festividad del Santo Nombre de María.
_

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 13:27 ----------

Siguiendo el llamado de la Iglesia a "evitar en su origen, la huida de los prófugos y los éxodos provocados por la pobreza, por la violencia y por la persecución", los Hermanos Maristas y los Hermanos de La Salle han presentado oficialmente el Proyecto Fratelli de ayuda a los niños refugiados en el Líbano.

En un video, lanzado a finales del pasado mes septiembre, que incluye una entrevista con el jefe de la Iglesia Maronita, el Patriarca Bechara Boutros Rai quien les alaba por su trabajo y presencia en el país, y los testimonios de los dos superiores generales, los Hermanos Emili Turú (FMS) y Robert Schieler (FSC), así como de los dos líderes del proyecto -los Hermanos Miquel Cubeles (FMS) y Andrés Porras Gutiérrez (FSC)-, el proyecto inter-congregacional espera dar a conocer y extender su labor fuera del Medio Oriente, a otros lugares donde niños y jóvenes sufren a causa de los conflictos.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/CRVvgiEw6B4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Oct 2015)

Mientras nuestros _dhimmi_ del COU prosiguen con las homilías curiles, traigo varias cosas de indudable interés para todos y suma incomodidad para algunos

Lo primero este simpático curita eritreo que por lo visto quiere la Novela de la Paz, ese premio del que goza gente tan eminente como Guantánamo Obama, Kissinger o Arafat

Why an obscure Eritrean priest might beat Pope Francis and Angela Merkel to the Nobel Peace Prize | Christian News on Christian Today

¿Su misión? Ésta

_Zerai became the hub of a crisis support line as he was called by migrants from inside trucks in the Sahara desert and from boats taking on water in the sea. He sends their GPS coordinates to Italy's coastguard and EU naval authorities so they can be rescued._

Es decir, invadirnos

_Zerai met Pope Francis – also up for the prize – at a conference on human trafficking. "He told me – have courage father, keep going,_

El Papa como siempre, de acuerdo con la invasión.



> "Angela Merkel says: '800,000 are welcome.' It gives politicians a nice image. But more concretely, how are these people arriving at your border? What violence have they suffered? Why not create an air bridge from Greece or a humanitarian corridor from Turkey or Lebanon?"
> 
> He continued: "In the last 15 years more than 25,000 people have died in the Mediterranean. And what is Europe doing now? Erecting walls and barbed wire.



El simpático curita Moka lo tiene claro, hay que inundarse de multiculturalidad, colores arcoiris, ofrecer flores y quitar alambradas.

Luego viene también un par de cosillas que Francisco nos tiene que contar;



_The Pope on Sunday also told labourers not to blame immigrants for their problems on loss of work opportunities, condemning instead the world's economic system and what he termed the "idolatry of money," the National Catholic Reporter wrote_

Es decir, son parte del problema, son los síntomas de la enfermedad, pero no hay que hacer nada para aliviarlos ni hacerlos desparecer. El Papa es otro progre más que pretende hacernos creer que de solamente dedicarnos a resolver el problema de la imposición de la inmigración masiva, que ellos mismos predican+aplauden+fomentan mamporreramente, atacando a nuestras élites, entonces magicamente se evaporarán todos esos "migrantes"



> "Immigration augments the competition, but the migrants are not complicit because they are victims of inequity—of this throwaway economy and of wars," he said



Otro momento podemita en el mejor de los casos. Los dominicoños que van con machetes, los paguiteros, los parásitos, los moros violadores, los narcotraficantes, las pichinchas que llevan a los abuelos con cara de asco por la calle, los colapsa consultas, los del reguetón solidario a as 4 in de morning, los manteros de Salou, etc, etc, etc...¡son víctimas!

Este tipo de progremierdadas hasta hoy era fácil escuchárselas a charos, psicólogos y demás gilipollas progresteronizados que hacen del verdugo víctima exculpando y desrresponsabilizando de todo a los autores de cualquier mierda porque tuvo una infancia dificil o el padre una vez le miró mal


----------



## Verto (6 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Mientras nuestros _*dhimmi*_ del COU prosiguen con las homilías curiles,....
> 
> ...y demás *gilipollas *progresteronizados que hacen del verdugo víctima exculpando y desrresponsabilizando de todo a los autores de cualquier mierda ...



Sí que está el mundo lleno de gilipollas, sí.

Quédese Ud con "sus élites" haciendo de mamporreros del terrorismo, que los católicos nos quedaremos con la nuestra.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (6 Oct 2015)

Luego les cuento otra mejor aún que la del curita gestor de la invasión y el Papa arengador

---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 16:19 ----------

Por ahorita tranquilos, Pablo Iglesias está de acuerdo con ustedes :XX:


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/2VOxi2Dd-X0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Verto (6 Oct 2015)

Mientras entreteje sus insidias anticatólicas, iremos aportando algo más luz acerca de quienes son esas "nuestras élites", mamporreras del terrorismo islámico y de la ultraderecha pagana a la que Ud, tan amablemente, presta sus servicios. 

Esta va de nuestros aliados.

Entrevista al coronel Pedro Baños Bajo, diplomado de Estado Mayor, actualmente en situación de reserva, especialista en geopolítica, ex mando en las guarniciones de Burgos, Bilbao, Almería y Toledo. Jefe de Contrainteligencia y Seguridad del Cuerpo de Ejército Europeo enytre 2002 y 2005, y profesor de Estrategia y Relaciones Internacionales en la Escuela Superior de las Fuerzas Armadas: 

*“Los servicios secretos de Turquía crearon el Estado Islámico”*


----------



## wanamaker (6 Oct 2015)

Como se observa en este hilo, capillitas y podemitas son uno y trino.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sura-a-que-se-refieren-a-refus-invasores.html


----------



## Ariadna en Naxos_Off (6 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> Como se observa en este hilo, capillitas y podemitas son uno y trino.



Como lo son _nancies_ y liberales, con suerte te echas un noviete identitario, Wana... Pásate por el Fondo Ultra de un Estadio y suerte, ánimo, guapísimo.

¿Os clonan en la guardería de la Escuela de Propaganda, o cómo lográis semejante grado de mimetismo?

Bueno, que solo venía a disculparme con Don Pelayo (no por el fondo, sí por las formas). Si no se juntase con Da Grappla no pasarían esas cosas, los asocio y después pasa lo que pasa. (Risas)

Creo que me pasé varios pueblos, aunque él se pasó previamente a lo largo del hilo, faltas que leí y a las que no respondí, hasta ayer. Digamos que me molesta especialmente su conducta viniendo, precisamente, de él, un cristiano (visto lo visto, prefiero usar cristiano a católico), además asturiano. 

Cosas que veo logicas en los _nancies_ (son anti-cristianos), me extrañan proviniendo de él. Me cuesta entender esa acritud, no ya hacia el Papa y el clero, sino hacia los católicos participantes en este hilo. Adjetivos totalmente gratuitos como; traidores, marranos, mentirosos, cobardes, fanáticos, irracionales, etc, cuando solo le han ofrecido argumentos con una educación y paciencia admirables. Y, muy especialmente hacia la Iglesia (a la que calificó de falsa y traidora, y en letras gigantes por si no se leía bien), solo esto último hubiera sido suficiente para responderle a la altura. 

Supongo que si fuese otro usuario no hubiese pasado nada. Así como tengo genio, ya incorregible a estas alturas, también sé pedir perdón y no soy nada rencorosa.

En fin. Creo que aquí termino mi intervención en el hilo.

Saludos.


Edito; errata.


----------



## wanamaker (6 Oct 2015)

Argumentar es argumentar.
Decir que tenemos que tragar con la invasion porque somos responsables subsidiarios de los actos de nuestros Gobiernos, es miserable, y desde luego, no supone ninguna argumentacion mas alla del "traga y te jodes".

Y ya puestos, estaria bien que alguna vez respondieseis a preguntas concretas, como ¿donde cojones estan los refugiados sudaneses, libios, iraquies, afganos, etc, que por cuota nos corresponden?
¿DONDE ESTAN?


----------



## BGA (6 Oct 2015)

Da Grappal:



> (...)traigo varias cosas de indudable interés para todos y suma incomodidad para algunos



Me había dado un susto y todo. Pensaba mientras contenía la respiración y con profunda angustia empezaba a leer: ¡¡¡cogno, haver si nos an descubrido...!!!

Uf. Menos mal, Todo en calma. Más de lo mismo. 

Veamos esa jugosas noticias:



> La canciller alemana Angela Merkel es la favorita para ganar el Premio Nobel de la Paz el viernes - sino un sacerdote católico de Eritrea es en el funcionamiento también.
> 
> Padre Mussie Zerai ha sido nominado para ayudar a salvar las vidas de miles de migrantes que cruzan el Mediterráneo.
> 
> ...



Valla, parece que es coherente con Francisco.

Valla, parece que después de 1344 mensajes "estemos" como al principio. Yunques, martillos, hierro candente... La verdad no es maleable y el yunque tiene más masa que el martillo. Venga, a seguir haciendo brazo dialéctico (si a repetir mantras o darle al fuelle de la fragua para calentar la cosa tiene algo que ver con la dialéctica).

Golpeando con furia su frustración (en comandita con sus socios(?)


----------



## Verto (6 Oct 2015)

wanamaker dijo:


> ¿donde cojones estan los refugiados sudaneses, libios, iraquies, afganos, etc, que por cuota nos corresponden?
> ¿DONDE ESTAN?



A nosotros no nos hable Ud de cuotas. No confunda los intereses geopoliticos de las potencias europeas con el socorro cristiano que propone la Iglesia. En este momento hay creada una mesa de negociación entre la Iglesia y el gobierno español para coordinar que es lo que le corresponde a cada parte en función de sus fundamentos, posibilidades y objetivos. El objetivo prioritario para la Iglesia son las familias cristianas de refugiados y aquellas otras que sin serlo presentan mayor vulnerabilidad por tratarse de viudas, huérfanos o personas en situación de especial desprotección. Dónde están ahora o de qué país provienen es algo que por razones obvias se hará público, si se hace, cuando corresponda. Hablamos de seres humanos y no de muñecos del pim pam pum.

La Iglesia no ha generado ni apoyado a los promotores de este conflicto, más al contrario ha tratado desde el inicio de evitarlo, por tanto no tiene responsabilidad alguna en el éxodo. Sin embargo la Iglesia tiene en su fundamento la caridad cristiana y como consecuencia de esto ofrece su ayuda ante una situación ya dada, como lo hace de muchas otras formas en los países de origen.

Si Uds tienen algo que reclamar háganlo por el procedimiento reglamentario ante quien corresponde y no por la vía de la infamia pública ante quien es otra de las partes perjudicadas. Acudan a sus políticos o arrodíllense ante sus élites como dijo el otro anteriormente, y dejen de enmendar la vida pública de todos con sus hormonas y bajezas humanas.

La extrema izquierda atea y la ultra derecha pagana son a la Iglesia lo que en términos de historia cristiana Dimas y Gestas al Señor en el Gólgota. No se confunda Ud de cruz asimilándonos a Podemos ni piense tampoco que está tratando con un puñado de abuelas e ignorantes pues dos mil años de trayectoria y la transformación de imperios y civilizaciones amparan nuestro obrar y nuestra historia. No subestime Ud a quien tiene delante si desea mantener el respeto hacia su persona.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Oct 2015)

Impresionante documento el de DaGrappla, nos muestra un hombre de la Iglesia entregado a la ayuda a otros seres humanos cuyas vidas peligran.

Ande vas a parar, cada vez "alejándose más de las enseñanzas de Nuestro Señor"... Qué será lo próximo, ver curas que no aprueban el aborto, el divorcio, la eutanasia, etc...? Ande vamos a parar, ¿eh?





BGA dijo:


> Da Grappal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 06-oct-2015 at 20:42 ----------

Cómo les gusta a algunos alterar las relaciones lógicas y, si hace falta para ello, alterar las afirmaciones ajenas.

No, caballero, se le está diciendo que, quiera o no quiera, usted paga las consecuencias de las decisiones de su gobierno.

La reacción ante ese hecho indiscutible puede ser de esconder la cabeza bajo el ala o la de tomar posturas de presión/control sobre los actores adecuados. La camarada Ariadna se nos muestra como uno de los mejores ejemplos en su mencionado activismo a favor de la vida. Existe una presión efectiva de ese sector, independientemente de que consiga influir o no lo suficiente, en la dirección y según los métodos que ellos consideran correctos.

¿Qué buscáis los pataletas del tema refugiados? ¿Que otros sigan pagando las consecuencias de las culpas de nuestros "representantes" sin sel salpicados?¿Hasta cuándo os creéis que va a durar eso?




wanamaker dijo:


> Argumentar es argumentar.
> Decir que tenemos que tragar con la invasion porque somos responsables subsidiarios de los actos de nuestros Gobiernos, es miserable, y desde luego, no supone ninguna argumentacion mas alla del "traga y te jodes".
> 
> Y ya puestos, estaria bien que alguna vez respondieseis a preguntas concretas, como ¿donde cojones estan los refugiados sudaneses, libios, iraquies, afganos, etc, que por cuota nos corresponden?
> ¿DONDE ESTAN?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Oct 2015)

¿Qué tal están mis chupagalletitas esta noche? 

Esto es para que se entretengan un ratito 

Catholic Poland reluctant to help Muslim refugees




Verto dijo:


> *“Los servicios secretos de Turquía crearon el Estado Islámico”*



En este mismo hilo se ha dicho que era Israel. Y yo lo que ustedes digan, aunque se lo saquen de la nada o de Don Juan Manuel, me lo creo

De todas formas me alegro de que estén ustedes entonces de acuerdo con el Sultán de Estambul, me recuerda a la Francia del siglo XVI



wanamaker dijo:


> Como se observa en este hilo, capillitas y podemitas son uno y trino.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sura-a-que-se-refieren-a-refus-invasores.html



Si ves el video repiten exactamente lo mismo y con parecido fervor totalmente impostado e increible :XX:



wanamaker dijo:


> Argumentar es argumentar.
> Decir que tenemos que tragar con la invasion porque somos responsables subsidiarios de los actos de nuestros Gobiernos, es miserable, y desde luego, no supone ninguna argumentacion mas alla del "traga y te jodes".
> 
> Y ya puestos, estaria bien que alguna vez respondieseis a preguntas concretas, como ¿donde cojones estan los refugiados sudaneses, libios, iraquies, afganos, etc, que por cuota nos corresponden?
> ¿DONDE ESTAN?



Bastante tienen con hacer citas parciales y contradecirse constantemente además de, espero, sentirse mal porque mentir es pecado.


----------



## Verto (7 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿Qué tal están mis chupagalletitas esta noche?



Cada día se pierden Uds más el respeto hacia si mismos y con ello deprecian sus propios argumentos. Cuanto más odio muestran, más fuertes hacen a quienes tienen enfrente ¿A donde pretenden llegar, a la soberanía de la rama en el árbol de los monos; a la soledad...?



> Esto es para que se entretengan un ratito
> 
> Catholic Poland reluctant to help Muslim refugees



Nada nuevo que no se de en otras partes. En Polonia como en resto del mundo, "hay pastores, ovejas y cabras; los pastores indican, las ovejas caminan y las cabras tiran para el monte". En cualquier caso la cosa está clara:

_"En opinión del arzobispo polaco Hoser, los refugiados musulmanes se enfrentan a retos cuando se trata de entender y aceptar los valores cristianos.

Sin duda, es mucho más fácil para los cristianos asimilarse en un país de origen cristiano, comentó Hoser.

Hoser admitió que no es justo abrir la puerta sólo a un grupo de refugiados seleccionados en base a su religión, con el supuesto de que tendrán una mejor predisposición para encajar en el sustrato socio-cultural del país anfitrión. No obstante, dijo, aparte de una comunidad muy pequeña de Tártaros en Polonia, no hay otra diáspora musulmana en el país. Si hubiera una diáspora tal, habría que suavizar el proceso de integración y hacer que los refugiados se sientieran bienvenidos.

*Los musulmanes [que llegan a Polonia] podrían ser condenados a una especie de 'guetos' y esto debe evitarse", dijo Hoser.*"_

Es decir que la Iglesia polaca, con toda la prudencia ,dice sí, aunque luego se hable en el mismo artículo de un diácono rebelde que anda por su cuenta incendiando las redes, osea de la rebelión de un simple asistente sacerdotal, y de gente no vinculada con las decisiones de la Iglesia. En fin, en todas partes hay Barrabases sediciosos.



> En este mismo hilo se ha dicho que era Israel. Y yo lo que ustedes digan, aunque se lo saquen de la nada o de Don Juan Manuel, me lo creo



En este mismo hilo se ha dicho que Israel está metida en el conflicto y forma parte del grupo de países que por interés apoyan a los rebeldes, no que haya creado el Estado islámico. Creáselo y no mienta más.



> De todas formas me alegro de que estén ustedes entonces de acuerdo con el Sultán de Estambul, me recuerda a la Francia del siglo XVI



Estamos de acuerdo con aquellos que luchan por el término de la guerra y la restauración de la paz; con aquellos que prefieren el diálogo a las armas; con aquellos que anteponen el amor al odio. No con países cuyos intereses no declarados aunque manifiestos, promocionan la guerra y el éxodo de millones de seres humanos.

Uds son los mamporreros del terrorismo que se acuestan con turcos, sauditas, qataríes y demás "potencias aliadas" que mantienen viva la guerra y los intereses que la fundamentan; Uds son los que alimentan el odio y la sinrazón de aquellos que decapitan y asesinan a los cristianos; Uds son los cómplices del crimen y no los católicos.



> Si ves el video repiten exactamente lo mismo y con parecido fervor totalmente impostado e increible :XX:
> 
> Bastante tienen con hacer citas parciales y contradecirse constantemente además de, espero, sentirse mal porque mentir es pecado.



Cuanto más avanzan Uds, más razones nos dan a nosotros. Cuanto más retroceden, más evidente es el triunfo de la razón cristiana. Cuanto más nos dañan, más grande es nuestra victoria. Porque Uds solo se siguen así mismos y a aquellos que han hecho del odio el propósito de la vida, pero los cristianos no seguimos a los hombres; seguimos a Cristo, y esa es la garantía absoluta de la victoria de la vida frente al odio. El día que logren matarnos a todos, habremos ganado. 

Eso es lo que no puede entender quienes han decidido de motu propio, estar más cerca del simio y la testosterona que de Dios y su creación.

Buenos días.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Oct 2015)

From Pope Francis to Angela Merkel: the top contenders for the 2015 Nobel â€‹peace â€‹prize | World news | The Guardian

Sin duda ambos se lo merecen, y dado su común propósito, intenciones y acciones, deberían poder compartirlo como buenos cristianos. 

Alegrémonos y acojamos o


----------



## Verto (7 Oct 2015)

Mientras algunos conjeturan sobre premios mundanos, otros reflexionamos las preguntas de fondo que subyacen en este tema.

¿Quién agrede a los cristianos en Oriente Medio sino los fundamentalistas del odio?
¿Quién agrede a los cristianos en este tema sino los fundamentalistas del odio?

¿Quién apuesta por el diálogo y la paz en Oriente Medio sino la Iglesia y los hombres de buena voluntad?
¿Quién apuesta por el diálogo y la paz en este tema sino los católicos y los hombres de buena voluntad?

¿Quién propone la caridad frente al odio hacia el persegido, el inmigrante, el refugiado, el diferente...?
¿Quién opone el odio contra la caridad hacia el perseguido, el inmigrante, el refugiado, el diferente...?

¿Quién aviva la hoguera del odio religioso y racial?
¿Quién mantiene viva la esperanza de la concordia y la paz?

¿Quién es quién en la milenaria cruzada del bien frente al mal?
¿Quién es aquí y allí el invasor de la cristiandad?

Que Dios nos perdone a todos y nos conceda la paz, esa que todos anhelamos más allá de los premios y la crueldad


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Oct 2015)

Ruego una oración por la entrega de un premio mundano al Papa. 

Es poco, pero si lo recoge será lo único que le podamos dar


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Oct 2015)

Comegalletitas, con todo el descaro, nos llama...

Estos no son mucho mejor que todos esos moros a los que critican.

A pesar de ello, habrá que acogerlos de la misma manera en Europa cuando las barrabasadas de sus dirigentes les obliguee a tener que salir al escape de su Tierra Sometida.

A diferencia de los moros a estos habrá que tragárselos pues no habrá tierra donde repatriarlos pasada la tormenta. Como vemos, después de plañir te escupen en cara...


----------



## Renato (7 Oct 2015)

Si Dios existiera el Papa moriría entre terribles tormentos.


----------



## Gorguera (7 Oct 2015)

Ni los judíos, ni los moros, ni los agnósticos, ni los ateos, ni los mass media, ni la gran empresa, ni el PSOE, ni PODEMOS, ni los antifascistas, ni los perroflautas habían conseguido que empezara a pillarle tirria al catolicismo vaticanista... en cambio, ha bastado estas 136 páginas de comentarios proinvasion para que me empiece a desagradar todo el grupito endófobo y débil que propugna traernos a toda la marabunta marrón a Europa por "caridad" porque "el Vaticano así lo dice". 

Están consiguiendo conmigo y muchos otros precisamente lo contrario: La huída de fieles o de al menos gente que les apoye.

¿Cómo vamos a apoyar a quien da ayuda a nuestra propia destrucción planteada por las élites? Hay cosas que no se arreglan lanzando besos y poniendo el culo en las fronteras (vallas previamente retiradas). No me vale el "no somos los responsables directos", porque aquí su papel es como el que encubre un asesinato o da cierto apoyo al asesino.

Nota: La masonería y el judaísmo tiene bastante culpa de toda la corrupción y podredumbre que esta teniendo lugar en el Vaticano. Lo que lo tocan lo envenenan.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Oct 2015)

Curiosa versión de "sóis una maquina de andapandantistes"...

No, independentista es todo aquel cuya sentimiento español nunca estuvo asentado.

Quien leyendo la opinión de unas personas concretas dice alejarse del Catolicismo es que la tirria ya se la tenía antes.

La tierna historia del "yo no era anticatólico :fiufiu: pero leyendo en este hilo a cuatro pavos he decidido que me alejo de esa religión"... como que no cuela, es inconsistente.



Gorguera dijo:


> Ni los judíos, ni los moros, ni los agnósticos, ni los ateos, ni los mass media, ni la gran empresa, ni el PSOE, ni PODEMOS, ni los antifascistas, ni los perroflautas habían conseguido que empezara a pillarle tirria al catolicismo vaticanista... en cambio, ha bastado estas 136 páginas de comentarios proinvasion para que me empiece a desagradar todo el grupito endófobo y débil que propugna traernos a toda la marabunta marrón a Europa por "caridad" porque "el Vaticano así lo dice".
> 
> Están consiguiendo conmigo y muchos otros precisamente lo contrario: La huída de fieles o de al menos gente que les apoye.
> 
> ...


----------



## success-borrado (7 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Quien leyendo la opinión de unas personas concretas dice alejarse del Catolicismo es que la tirria ya se la tenía antes.
> 
> La tierna historia del "yo no era anticatólico :fiufiu: pero leyendo en este hilo a cuatro pavos he decidido que me alejo de esa religión"... como que no cuela, es inconsistente.



No sabes leer. De lo que se aleja uno no es de la religión, sino de la ceguera de aquellos que consideran al Vaticano su primera patria. De nuevo intentando manipular lo que dice un forero para intentar quedar por encima.


----------



## Wodans (7 Oct 2015)

En España fuimos grandes cuando hicimos lo que debíamos por nuestros intereses particulares, incluso con la opinión y los intereses del papa en contra.

El rey de Aragón, Pedro III, fue excomulgado por meterse en Sicilia contra los intereses vaticanos y la oposición papal, que apoyaban a Francia. Incluso declararon una cruzada contra nosotros por eso, que perdieron. 

Los almogávares de la Compañía de Oriente fueron excomulgados al completo por sus victoriosas campañas en Grecia contra el control de los poderes franceses en la zona, lo que iba radicalmente en contra de los planes de Roma.

Y ahora toca ir en contra de la invasión con la que colabora, entre otros, el Vaticano. Por encima de todo tienen que estar los intereses de nuestro país.


----------



## Renato (7 Oct 2015)

Wodans dijo:


> En España fuimos grandes cuando hicimos lo que debíamos por nuestros intereses particulares, incluso con la opinión y los intereses del papa en contra.
> 
> El rey de Aragón, Pedro III, fue excomulgado por meterse en Sicilia contra los intereses vaticanos y la oposición papal, que apoyaban a Francia. Incluso declararon una cruzada contra nosotros por eso, que perdieron.
> 
> ...




Si uno examina la Historia descubre la paradoja de que siendo España el país que más ha hecho para extender el catolicismo, nunca fue "la niña bonita" del Vaticano, ni mucho menos. El Estado Vaticano siempre ha mostrado hacia España desde hostilidad hasta neutralidad en el mejor de los casos cuando de forma excepcional la cátedra de San Pedro la ocupaba el español Alejandro VI.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Oct 2015)

Jamás en los tiempos de la grandeza española a nadie se le pasó por la cabeza apostatar por discrepancias con las políticas del Papa. 

Aquí hay pavos que quieren más o menos dar a entender que se alejan de la Iglesia por esa razón cuando, en realidad, ya aborrecían/rechazaban antes la Fe y Fidelidad Católica o, simplemente.

En tu caso, ya nos has contado que nunca has pertenecido a la Iglesia.





Wodans dijo:


> En España fuimos grandes cuando hicimos lo que debíamos por nuestros intereses particulares, incluso con la opinión y los intereses del papa en contra.
> 
> El rey de Aragón, Pedro III, fue excomulgado por meterse en Sicilia contra los intereses vaticanos y la oposición papal, que apoyaban a Francia. Incluso declararon una cruzada contra nosotros por eso, que perdieron.
> 
> ...


----------



## success-borrado (7 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Jamás en los tiempos de la grandeza española a nadie se le pasó por la cabeza apostatar por discrepancias con las políticas del Papa.



Nos ha jodido, por el miedo a ir al infierno o ser excomulgado.


----------



## wanamaker (7 Oct 2015)

Mas alla de la cuestion "de principios", ya me imagino que el Papa no prohibe reflexionar, hacerse preguntas.
Bien, os habeis planteado los chupacirios como es posible que los "refugiados" sean en su inmensa mayoria jovenes?
Os habeis planteado porque esta situacion no se ha dado antes si guerras ha habido para aburrir?

La barrera mental de los capillitas es incluso mas potente que la del progre medio. Infranqueable.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Oct 2015)

No se de dónde os sacáis los matacuras que los católicos queremos que cuelen como refugiados los que no lo son.

¿Podrías explicarnos la razón de esa mistificación? ¿Os lo creéis de verdad o es que tratáis de hacernos pasar por defensores del engaño?

Dejad de hacer esas burdas simplificaciones.



wanamaker dijo:


> Mas alla de la cuestion "de principios", ya me imagino que el Papa no prohibe reflexionar, hacerse preguntas.
> Bien, os habeis planteado los chupacirios como es posible que los "refugiados" sean en su inmensa mayoria jovenes?
> Os habeis planteado porque esta situacion no se ha dado antes si guerras ha habido para aburrir?
> 
> La barrera mental de los capillitas es incluso mas potente que la del progre medio. Infranqueable.


----------



## success-borrado (7 Oct 2015)

Me encanta como el vaticanista virginal de Berny ignora siempre mis comentarios en todos los hilos sistemáticamente y se limita a responder al resto las mismas sandeces. Aún tiene bien adentro hilos pasados ::


----------



## wanamaker (7 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No se de dónde os sacáis los matacuras que los católicos queremos que cuelen como refugiados los que no lo son.
> 
> ¿Podrías explicarnos la razón de esa mistificación? ¿Os lo creéis de verdad o es que tratáis de hacernos pasar por defensores del engaño?
> 
> Dejad de hacer esas burdas simplificaciones.





Despues de tropecientas paginas, la realidad es que os oponeis a la llegada de los refugiados que no son? Pues vaya.

Por cierto, el Papa no se opone, al contrario, como buen chupapollas de la Otan que es.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Oct 2015)

Los quemaiglesias parecéis no saber leer. Es un caso curioso el vuestro.



wanamaker dijo:


> Despues de tropecientas paginas, la realidad es que os oponeis a la llegada de los refugiados que no son? Pues vaya.
> 
> Por cierto, el Papa no se opone, al contrario, como buen chupapollas de la Otan que es.


----------



## Wodans (7 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Jamás en los tiempos de la grandeza española a nadie se le pasó por la cabeza apostatar por discrepancias con las políticas del Papa.
> 
> Aquí hay pavos que quieren más o menos dar a entender que se alejan de la Iglesia por esa razón cuando, en realidad, ya aborrecían/rechazaban antes la Fe y Fidelidad Católica o, simplemente.
> 
> En tu caso, ya nos has contado que nunca has pertenecido a la Iglesia.



No entiendes a lo que voy. Los españoles católicos de antes hacían lo que beneficiaba a su tierra, incluso si eso suponía ir contra los intereses romanos o la amenaza de excomunión, ya has visto que hubo reyes excomulgados e incluso cruzadas contra nosotros. Esa es la verdadera Tradición. 

Vosotros ahora apoyáis incondicionalmente lo que diga el papa, incluso cuando va en contra de nuestros intereses.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Oct 2015)

Dejen de insultarse o cierro el hilo

Los católicos, los cuatro o cinco que quedan justificando todo esto, lo tienen muy fácil. 

Se dice "El Papa se equivoca". Y ya está.

No se cae el mundo ni "aparese Lusifer con la tremenda fogalera del infierno para caztigarnos"

Los anticatólicos que piensen lo que quieran sobre los motivos de la equivocación o si es equivocación


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Oct 2015)

Qué empeño con que no te entiendo a tí. Eres tú quien no parece entenderme a mí. Los españoles de los tiempos grandes siempre han reconocido al Papa como cabeza de la Iglesia, siempre.

Yo no tengo por qué estar de acuerdo en todo lo que digo el Papa. Simplemente puenteo los intentos de convertir eso en una fisura en la adhesión de los católicos a su Iglesia.

Como digo, JAMÁS un sólo español relevante de los tiempos grandes se le pasó por la cabeza la apostasía por esas razones.

Aquí lo estamos viendo, cuando directamente ya no tratamos con gente ni siquiera bautizada.



Wodans dijo:


> No entiendes a lo que voy. Los españoles católicos de antes hacían lo que beneficiaba a su tierra, incluso si eso suponía ir contra los intereses romanos o la amenaza de excomunión, ya has visto que hubo reyes excomulgados e incluso cruzadas contra nosotros. Esa es la verdadera Tradición.
> 
> Vosotros ahora apoyáis incondicionalmente lo que diga el papa, incluso cuando va en contra de nuestros intereses.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Oct 2015)

los españoles de otras épocas o han pasado del papa o le han llegado a dar de hostias sin consagrar

ustedes ni pasan del papa ni mucho menos algo más


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Oct 2015)

Han sido, nada menos, que el brazo armado al servicio de la Fe Católica.

Cuéntanos otra tontería de esas, de que si el rey mengano o el capitán mengano atacó el Vaticano...

Ni una sola tensión cismática desde España, jamás en sus tiempos grandes.

El saber diferenciar es una de las razones de la grandeza de la Monarquía Hlspánica.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> los españoles de otras épocas o han pasado del papa o le han llegado a dar de hostias sin consagrar
> 
> ustedes ni pasan del papa ni mucho menos algo más


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Han sido, nada menos, que el brazo armado al servicio de la Fe Católica.



Cuando no ha ido contra España



Bernaldo dijo:


> Cuéntanos otra tontería de esas, de que si el rey mengano o el capitán mengano atacó el Vaticano...



Historia.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Ni una sola tensión cismática desde España, jamás en sus tiempos grandes.



Ni falta que hace cisma; se le recuerda al Papa lo que debe de hacer y ya está



Bernaldo dijo:


> El saber diferenciar es una de las razones de la grandeza de la Monarquía Hlspánica.



Toma apuntes; por ahorita llevas un suspenso bastante guapo


----------



## Wodans (7 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Qué empeño con que no te entiendo a tí. Eres tú quien no parece entenderme a mí. Los españoles de los tiempos grandes siempre han reconocido al Papa como cabeza de la Iglesia, siempre.
> 
> Yo no tengo por qué estar de acuerdo en todo lo que digo el Papa. Simplemente puenteo los intentos de convertir eso en una fisura en la adhesión de los católicos a su Iglesia.
> 
> ...



No he visto a ninguno de vosotros criticar al papa por promover y colaborar con la invasión, motivo por el cual se le critica en este hilo. 

Es más, negáis la existencia de tal invasión y mostráis solidaridad hacia los mal llamados "refugiados", que no son más que hombres jóvenes musulmanes huyendo de su guerra para traer miseria y caos aquí. 

No estoy bautizado, y? Qué tiene que ver eso? Yo me opongo al papa no por cuestiones teológicas o internas católicas que solo os consciernen a vosotros, sino porque se está metiendo en cosas que afectan directamente a mi país. En ningún momento he hablado de que los católicos hagan apostasía.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Oct 2015)

Luego dirán que nos repetimos, pero bueno, por si no había quedado claro:

- No admito la palabra "invasión" para describir el problema de los refugiados. Los argumentos ya los he dado.

- Yo a quien no es refugiado no le llamo refugiado y considero que no ha de ser contemplado en esta medida de gracia de la que hablamos.

- Cuando pongo de ejemplo el que no estés bautizado -algo extrañísimo por cierto aún incluso entre la gente joven- o de los no creyentes lo hago en el contexto de la comparación que establecéis con las acciones de los españoles de los tiempos de la grandeza, que estaban TODOS BAUTIZAODS y eran en su mayoría creyentes.

- No digo que tú hables de hacer apostasía, otros en este hilo han empujado implícitamente, alguno explícitamente, en esa dirección.




Wodans dijo:


> No he visto a ninguno de vosotros criticar al papa por promover y colaborar con la invasión, motivo por el cual se le critica en este hilo.
> 
> Es más, negáis la existencia de tal invasión y mostráis solidaridad hacia los mal llamados "refugiados", que no son más que hombres jóvenes musulmanes huyendo de su guerra para traer miseria y caos aquí.
> 
> No estoy bautizado, y? Qué tiene que ver eso? Yo me opongo al papa no por cuestiones teológicas o internas católicas que solo os consciernen a vosotros, sino porque se está metiendo en cosas que afectan directamente a mi país. En ningún momento he hablado de que los católicos hagan apostasía.





---------- Post added 07-oct-2015 at 20:41 ----------

Desde luego, estás dando una talla muy baja en tus comentarios de los últimos días. No valen un carajo. El último mensaje es propio de surks de esos que hablas a veces.

No pasa nada, todos tenemos rachas.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Cuando no ha ido contra España
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Oct 2015)

Y esto para antes de irme o

Finland Busts Key Refugee Myth: They Are Mostly Male and Not From Syria


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Oct 2015)

Mucho estrés, ¿eh? muchas cosas al mismo tiempo entre manos y utilizando el foro de escape entre tema y tema...

conosco esa sensación, man. el caso es que euforiza, a mí al menos me ayuda a concentrarme y dar más rendimiento en las otras actividades... jejeje.

¿dejas a alguno de tus subalternos al mando?



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Y esto para antes de irme o
> 
> Finland Busts Key Refugee Myth: They Are Mostly Male and Not From Syria


----------



## BGA (7 Oct 2015)

A nuestros "colegas" les falta una argumentación complementaria a la que con machacona insistencia tratan de hacer pasar por una verdad incuestionable y que les permite -así de osada es la ignorancia o el divertimento fatuo e irresponsable- llegar a insultos muy graves en según qué contextos... Afortunadamente, ese contexto no está en el foro ni aún en el clima en el que se desenvuelve nuestra sociedad (mal que les pese por lo que les "pesa" con tanto ardor mientras descuidan otros flancos...)

Por mi parte, quiero poner sobre la mesa uno de esos argumentos complementarios que obligaría al lector a considerar las cosas en su conjunto y así intentar -a la espera de esas noticias que tanto necesita nuestra contraparte- una construcción mental coherente a partir de los hechos que vayamos conociendo.

Se trata de la familia.

¿La Iglesia católica está a favor de la familia? ¿Predica y exhorta en favor de su pervivencia y salud? No creo que nadie pueda negarlo. Sin embargo cualquiera que observe los problemas por los que atraviesa esa institución primordial; sus dramas en aumento, la implementación de leyes que parecen querer tratar a "su manera" el vació creado por su menguante influencia, el deseo cultural de liberar al ser humano de esclavitudes elienantes de su "yo" más expansivo e ilimitado... llegaría fácil a entender que los poderes políticos y sociales "comprenden" el problema y ponen a disposición de los individuos las herramientas legales que, gararntizando su libertad y seguridad (sic), carecen del mínimo celo a la hora de abordar las causas en origen. 

De alguna manera, "parchean" los rotos y parcheando parcheando, dicen que llegaremos a una nueva sociedad de hombres y mujeres libres. ¿Libres? ¿Puede un hombre sin recursos económicos, morales y afectivos ser libre? ¿Tendría ganas de serlo si tal principio "elevado" de libertad fuera algo más que un sueño sin sustancia?

Invito al lector a que repase mentalmente qué palabras, promesas o incluso divagaciones filosóficas contemplan hoy en día la realidad familiar, no como el problema que sufre sino bajo criterios de ensalce y protección. Yo no encuentro ninguno. No lo encuentro en la vida práctica en la que si encuentro constantes ejemplos de rupturas familiares y a la vez, una especie de segregación por el género y por la edad. Los hombres y las mujeres no se respetan; los hijos y los padres no se respetan... Los pequeños no respetan a sus padres ni los padres a sus ancianos... Y a resultas de algún cemento primordial desaperecido en la nueva construcción de esta sociedad nueva, se imponen leyes que grapan fisuras y tapan huecos.

La familia desaparece; viva el individuo. ¿Pero qué posibilidades tiene el individuo de sobrevivir sin calor y apenas cubierto con cartones legales ante esta intemperie que se adivina?

Algunos de nuestro contertulios estarán pensando en la tribu y yo me digo, ¿se puede construir una tribu sin pertenecer antes a una familia? ¿Se puede construir una familia con estas "mimbres" culturales que elevan tanto al hombre a los cielos de su libertad sin que lo pida, sin que lo haya ganado el mismo hasta donde él pueda... y sin paracaídas?

Queridos amigos, no seré yo quien cuestione los límites de la capacidad del hombre, pero... empiezo a pensar que estamos tocando techo y ciertamente me parece un techo muy bajo. Nos dijeron que por encima de nosotros gravita un universo infinito y lleno de oportunidades pero, estamos ya tocando techo. Es tan "gaseoso" el suelo por el que andamos como pétrea la dura realidad que se impone por arriba y por abajo de nuestra burbuja, digamos "cultural".

Es como la lozanía de Dorian Grey.

Y todo ello para decir que cuando la familia no es el eje central de un discurso realista, concreto y comprometido, todo lo demás -parches incluidos- son cantos de sirena que aturden nuestros oídos con sus ritmos mecánicos.

¿Quién apoya a la familia?

¿Quién trata de remendar su ausencia por "nuestra libertad y seguridad"?

¿Comparten ambas formas de proceder el mismo espíritu?

¿Es posible deducir que tienen los mismos objetivos?


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Oct 2015)

... chavales jóvenes o piterpanes, sin casar, sin novia, individualistas o individualizados, sin aparente gran vínculo familiar... lo que les lleva a buscar la tribu, pero tribu urbana no como unión de familias en el sentido antropológico tradicional.

Desde luego, yo soy soltero, también algo piterpan y sin pareja, de lo contrario no gastaría tanto tiempo aquí... pero el sentido familiar lo tengo fortísimo y, desde luego, tengo clarísimo el mantenimiento de la españolidad étnica PASA INELUDIBLEMENTE por un fuerte sentido de la familia, que es la institución generadora, no la de una horda o "Männerbund" de orientación guerrera (o más bien guerrillera urbana).

Y si existe una institución defensora de la Familia en Espanna y en Europa ya sabemos todos cuál es.




BGA dijo:


> A nuestros "colegas" les falta una argumentación complementaria a la que con machacona insistencia tratan de hacer pasar por una verdad incuestionable y que les permite -así de osada es la ignorancia o el divertimento fatuo e irresponsable- llegar a insultos muy graves en según qué contextos... Afortunadamente, ese contexto no está en el foro ni aún en el clima en el que se desenvuelve nuestra sociedad (mal que les pese por lo que les "pesa" con tanto ardor mientras descuidan otros flancos...)
> 
> Por mi parte, quiero poner sobre la mesa uno de esos argumentos complementarios que obligaría al lector a considerar las cosas en su conjunto y así intentar -a la espera de esas noticias que tanto necesita nuestra contraparte- una construcción mental coherente a partir de los hechos que vayamos conociendo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Verto (7 Oct 2015)

Genial la reflexión de BGA, y por ese camino, resumo, se llega ineludiblemente al desprecio, primero de la familia cristiana constructora de España o Europa, y como consecuencia al de la familia humana. Triste destino le espera a un mundo individualista construido con la suma de egos e incontables fronteras individuales.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2015 at 22:15 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Los católicos, los cuatro o cinco que quedan justificando todo esto, lo tienen muy fácil.
> 
> Se dice "El Papa se equivoca". Y ya está.
> 
> No se cae el mundo ni "aparese Lusifer con la tremenda fogalera del infierno para caztigarnos"



Los cuatro o cinco que quedan en un foro de siete u ocho. No es precisamente este foro un reflejo fiel de la sociedad, más bien un reducto de extremistas ciertamente ajeno a la misma y bastante anticatólico por cierto.

No se equivoque, el cemento que les une a Uds no es el amor a la patria sino el odio a la Iglesia. Desde el origen del tema se ha procurado abiertamente la ridiculización, el desprecio, la división, el cisma y como consecuencia la duda ante la fe. Sembrar zizaña que siempre se entendió.

Lucifer, o mejor dicho Satanás, el espíritu de oposición a la caridad, el opositor a Cristo y a su cuerpo místico que es la Iglesia, hace tiempo que pasea a sus anchas por este tema haciendo exhibición de sus atributos y maldades, y cuanto más se le rechaza, más se irrita y empeña en humillar a la Iglesia. Sabe que su final es su desprecio y la soledad que vendrá después, así que procure al hombre el alimento del odio, su esencia, con todas sus fuerzas, pues necesita de este para tener también su propio cuerpo.

He ahi la lucha entre el bien y el mal, el dominio sobre la comunión del alma humana que da cuerpo y forma a uno u otro ser.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Mucho estrés, ¿eh? muchas cosas al mismo tiempo entre manos y utilizando el foro de escape entre tema y tema...
> 
> conosco esa sensación, man. el caso es que euforiza, a mí al menos me ayuda a concentrarme y dar más rendimiento en las otras actividades... jejeje.
> 
> ¿dejas a alguno de tus subalternos al mando?



Me iba...a entrenar

No tengo subalternos, no soy cura ni papa



BGA dijo:


> ...



Eso da para hilo propio, no es el tema. No enredes



Bernaldo dijo:


> ... chavales jóvenes o piterpanes, sin casar, sin novia, individualistas o individualizados, sin aparente gran vínculo familiar... lo que les lleva a buscar la tribu, pero tribu urbana no como unión de familias en el sentido antropológico tradicional.
> 
> Desde luego, yo soy soltero, también algo piterpan y sin pareja, de lo contrario no gastaría tanto tiempo aquí... pero el sentido familiar lo tengo fortísimo y, desde luego, tengo clarísimo el mantenimiento de la españolidad étnica PASA INELUDIBLEMENTE por un fuerte sentido de la familia, que es la institución generadora, no la de una horda o "Männerbund" de orientación guerrera (o más bien guerrillera urbana).
> 
> Y si existe una institución defensora de la Familia en Espanna y en Europa ya sabemos todos cuál es.



Menudo marujón estás hecho tú. Y equivocadísimo además



Verto dijo:


> Los cuatro o cinco que quedan en un foro de siete u ocho. No es precisamente este foro un reflejo fiel de la sociedad, más bien un reducto de extremistas ciertamente ajeno a la misma y bastante anticatólico por cierto.



En este foro hay muchos católicos. Si no me crees me hago un multi (no me importa que me lo baneen después) por vez primera en mi vida y me cago en la iglesia, los santos, las monjas violadas de la guarra civil, la pila bautismal, el cordón umbilical de san ramón nonato y me río de la virginidad de María Madre de Dios y el cornudo de San José



Verto dijo:


> No se equivoque, el cemento que les une a Uds no es el amor a la patria sino el odio a la Iglesia. Desde el origen del tema se ha procurado abiertamente la ridiculización, el desprecio, la división, el cisma y como consecuencia la duda ante la fe. Sembrar zizaña que siempre se entendió.



Última vez que vuelve a usar tan leve argumento como débil defensa o penoso ataque.

Gracias


----------



## Bernaldo (7 Oct 2015)

Sí, mejor no dejes demasiado tiempo solos a tus gym goyim... no sea que esto vaya a decaer sin el cabecilla.

Que se vuelva a leer bien claro (solo corrijo una falta):



> el cemento que les une a Uds no es el amor a la patria sino el odio a la Iglesia. Desde el origen del tema se ha procurado abiertamente la ridiculización, el desprecio, la división, el cisma y como consecuencia la duda ante la fe. Sembrar cizaña que siempre se entendió





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Me iba...a entrenar
> 
> No tengo subalternos, no soy cura ni papa
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

Lo de último también va por ti, Leolfredo


----------



## Verto (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> En este foro hay muchos católicos. Si no me crees me hago un multi (no me importa que me lo baneen después) por vez primera en mi vida y me cago en la iglesia, los santos, las monjas violadas de la guarra civil, la pila bautismal, el cordón umbilical de san ramón nonato y me río de la virginidad de María Madre de Dios y el cornudo de San José
> 
> 
> 
> Última vez que vuelve a usar tan leve argumento como débil defensa o penoso ataque.



¿Qué va Ud a hacer, son amenazas, nos va a pegar ahora, va a convocar un concilio foril anticatólico, nos va a denunciar, va a cerrar el hilo...? Eso último sería lo único sensato desde que lo abrió, lo demás son bravatas propias de niñatos malcriados a quienes les queda grande la educación recibida.

No, no mi estimado compañero de foro, el argumento no es mío, es suyo, con la inestimable colaboración de sus correligionarios. Desde el minuto cero de este hilo ese fue el argumento subyacente empleado para estructurar y mantener el tema abierto: encender la pasión y el odio religioso contra la Iglesia, aprovechando una situación provocada por los enemigos de la misma y la respuesta cristiana de esta a las consecuencias. Solo hay que releer el hilo para ver en que tono se le ha atacado y de que forma ha alimentado y promovido Ud ese ataque.

Que no, que no, que la Iglesia Católica no es una comunidad de personas reunidas en torno a la defensa de una patria territorial; eso es función del gobierno laico y el ejercito. La Iglesia Católica, por definición, es una asamblea universal de personas unidas entre si en torno a Cristo, es decir, una comunión de hombres y mujeres en la Fe, la Esperanza y la Caridad de Dios hecho hombre. Negar cualquiera de esos tres pilares fundamentales es negar el ser de la Iglesia, y Uds están atacando al más importante de todos.

Buenos días


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> ¿Qué va Ud a hacer, son amenazas, nos va a pegar ahora, va a convocar un concilio foril anticatólico, nos va a denunciar, va a cerrar el hilo...? Eso último sería lo único sensato desde que lo abrió, lo demás son bravatas propias de niñatos malcriados a quienes les queda grande la educación recibida.



Cuando alguien expresa una postura incómoda es fácil confundir intenciones. No pasa nada por explicar y sacar a la gente de su error.

En caso de rechazo no pasa nada; oara mí es más cómodo prescindir de la educación y obrar de idéntica forma a como lo están haciendo



Verto dijo:


> No, no mi estimado compañero de foro, el argumento no es mío, es suyo, con la inestimable colaboración de sus correligionarios. Desde el minuto cero de este hilo ese fue el argumento subyacente empleado para estructurar y mantener el tema abierto: encender la pasión y el odio religioso contra la Iglesia, aprovechando una situación provocada por los enemigos de la misma y la respuesta cristiana de esta a las consecuencias. Solo hay que releer el hilo para ver en que tono se le ha atacado y de que forma ha alimentado y promovido Ud ese ataque.



El argumento subyacente de la parte contratante de la primera parte del epígrafe 1B del anexo de...




Verto dijo:


> Que no, que no, que la Iglesia Católica no es una comunidad de personas reunidas en torno a la defensa de una patria territorial; eso es función del gobierno laico y el ejercito. La Iglesia Católica, por definición, es una asamblea universal de personas unidas entre si en torno a Cristo, es decir, una comunión de hombres y mujeres en la Fe, la Esperanza y la Caridad de Dios hecho hombre. Negar cualquiera de esos tres pilares fundamentales es negar el ser de la Iglesia, y Uds están atacando al más importante de todos.
> 
> Buenos días



Entonces a la hoguera con ustedes; las mariconadas de dhimmis poneoejetes no nos sirven


----------



## Verto (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Entonces a la hoguera con ustedes; las mariconadas de dhimmis poneoejetes no nos sirven



Por fin mostró la patita la "Nouvelle droite" identitaria y paganizante.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Por fin mostró la patita la "Nouvelle droite" identitaria y paganizante.



Mejor que mostrar el donette católico

P.D: Sí sí, de derechas yo :XX::XX:


----------



## Don Pelayo (8 Oct 2015)

Está bien que el Papa sea cabeza espiritual de la Iglesia, pero no política o administrativa. Debería cambiar eso.


----------



## Verto (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Mejor que mostrar el donette católico
> 
> P.D: Sí sí, de derechas yo :XX::XX:



Hay derechas y derechas...


----------



## success-borrado (8 Oct 2015)

A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando.


----------



## Verto (8 Oct 2015)

¿Coincide Ud con ellos, Da Grappla?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> ¿Coincide Ud con ellos, Da Grappla?



Poder responder a esa pregunga no es cosa de ideología, sino cuestión oftalmológica


----------



## Verto (8 Oct 2015)

Pues vaya entonces Ud al oculista porque si los demás hemos de entender, que el hecho de coincidir puntualmente con la "Nouvelle droite" no implica que sea Ud parte ni simpatizante del movimiento, implica que Ud también deba de entender que, el hecho de que la Iglesia coincida puntualmente con las políticas e intereses de quienes promueven los conflictos causantes del éxodo, no la hace cómplice de los mismos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

otro nuevo intendo lamentable de equiparar cosas

La nouvelle droite que usted dice, tendrá cosas buenas y malas. En este caso su postura anti invasión es buena.

La iglesia katólika tiene cosas buenas y malas, en este caso su postura pro invasión es mala


----------



## Verto (8 Oct 2015)

Ya, y Ud es el juez supremo por encima del bien y del mal..


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Ya, y Ud es el juez supremo por encima del bien y del mal..



Cada 2000 años Dios elige a un judío para difundir la palabra.

Esta vez me tocó a mí


----------



## Verto (8 Oct 2015)

Por cierto ¿un intento lamentable de equiparar cosas como la Europa y la Iglesia española en los tiempos de los Reyes Católicos y las del siglo XXI?


----------



## success-borrado (8 Oct 2015)

¿Alguien se imagina al Papa recibiendo una esvástica con un Cristo tallado y sonriendo encantado?.

::


----------



## Verto (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Cada 2000 años Dios elige a un judío para difundir la palabra.
> 
> Esta vez me tocó a mí



Ah bueno, pues haber empezado por ahí hombre. 

Bendito el que viene en nombre de Señor...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Por cierto ¿un intento lamentable de equiparar cosas como la Europa y la Iglesia española en los tiempos de los Reyes Católicos y las del siglo XXI?



Ah, pero es que la religión cambia entonces según la moda del momento


----------



## success-borrado (8 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Por cierto ¿un intento lamentable de equiparar cosas como la Europa y la Iglesia española en los tiempos de los Reyes Católicos y las del siglo XXI?



Es curioso, pensaba que las enseñanzas de Cristo eran inmutables, y ahora resulta que esos Principios también son amoldables según la época. O al menos así cree el Papa, que antes mandaba a europeos a las cruzadas a acabar con el enemigo y ahora les abre de par en par las puertas de casa.


----------



## Verto (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ah, pero es que la religión cambia entonces según la moda del momento





success dijo:


> Es curioso, pensaba que las enseñanzas de Cristo eran inmutables, y ahora resulta que esos Principios también son amoldables según la época. O al menos así cree el Papa, que antes mandaba a europeos a las cruzadas a acabar con el enemigo y ahora les abre de par en par las puertas de casa.



Las enseñanzas de Cristo son inmutables, las contigencias del mundo no. 

Antes vivíamos en una Europa cristiana defensora de la fe y hoy vivimos en una Europa descritianizada que financia al terrorismo islámico.

No me comparen, caballeros... A realidades distintas, diferentes respuestas.


----------



## success-borrado (8 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Las enseñanzas de Cristo son inmutables, las contigencias del mundo no.
> 
> Antes vivíamos en una Europa cristiana defensora de la fe y hoy vivimos en una Europa descritianizada que financia al terrorismo islámico.
> 
> No me comparen, caballeros... A realidades distintas, diferentes respuestas.



¿La respuesta es alinearse con esa Europa y esos gobiernos? ienso: ¿No debería ser lo contrario? ienso:



Verto dijo:


> que financia al terrorismo islámico.



::::::::


----------



## Verto (8 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> ¿La respuesta es alinearse con esa Europa y esos gobiernos? ienso: ¿No debería ser lo contrario? ienso:
> 
> 
> ::::::::



La Iglesia no financia el terrorismo y desde el inicio del conflicto se ha mostrado abiertamente contraria. El único reproche que podría argumentarse y al que personalmente me sumaría es ¿por qué no se ha acogido antes a los cristianos perseguidos de Oriente Medio?


----------



## Mineroblanco (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ah, pero es que la religión cambia entonces según la moda del momento



Las Iglesias evolucionan. No interpretaban igual el cristianismo San Pablo, Torquemada o la madre Teresa de Calcuta. Dentro de la religión cristiana hay interpretaciones del cristianismo incompatibles entre sí. A veces dentro de la misma Iglesia.
Usted se equivoca al identificar al Papa con la religión católica. Yo nunca creí que el Papa es el representante de Dios. Cierto que era un católico poco dogmático. En el tema de la inmigración, creo que el Papa se equivoca.


----------



## success-borrado (8 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> La Iglesia no financia el terrorismo y desde el inicio del conflicto se ha mostrado abiertamente contraria. El único reproche que podría argumentarse y al que personalmente me sumaría es ¿por qué no se ha acogido antes a los cristianos perseguidos de Oriente Medio?



¿A cuáles? ¿A las minorías exterminadas por el ISIS? Por si no lo sabes los que el Papa quiere acoger son todos musulmanes porque no vienen otros.

Y ni la Iglesia ni Europa financia ningún terrorismo. Vale ya de magufadas.


----------



## Verto (8 Oct 2015)

Pues va a ser que no es así. Infórmese hombre.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> ¿A cuáles? ¿A las minorías exterminadas por el ISIS? Por si no lo sabes los que el Papa quiere acoger son todos musulmanes porque no vienen otros.
> 
> Y ni la Iglesia ni Europa financia ningún terrorismo. Vale ya de magufadas.



Estos llaman terroristas a los del FSA, que tenían la simpatía, poco más, de hoksidente

Eso sí, el retrasado de Al Assad, el Gatico de Damasco por el que nadie salvo Rusia o Irán quiere pelear, sí que apoyó al ISIS para pelear contra los Al Nusra o el FSA

Y claro, le salió el tiro por la culata


----------



## wanamaker (8 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> La Iglesia no financia el terrorismo y desde el inicio del conflicto se ha mostrado abiertamente contraria. El único reproche que podría argumentarse y al que personalmente me sumaría es ¿por qué no se ha acogido antes a los cristianos perseguidos de Oriente Medio?



Lo del terrorismo es una gilipollez que desvia la atencion del verdadero problema de europa respecto al Islam. 
En Francia ya son el 15% de la poblacion y la mayoria de los niños que nacen.
Cuando sean un 50 que pasa?

Para el Papa y la puta Iglesia, nada de nada. No dicen nunca nada al respecto.
Y no me creo que alguien minimamente sensato, no vea el problema de Francia (hay otros paises, pero Francia esta muy jodida).

Supongo que con llorar y poner caritas de cordero degollado, les valdra para cuando se empiecen a quemar iglesias.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Ah bueno, pues haber empezado por ahí hombre.
> 
> Bendito el que viene en nombre de Señor...



Evidentemente es broma que yo con estas cosas no falto al respeto

Me faltan mil vidas para poder compararme con Suso o cualquiera de sus apóstoles o el bautista

o el mismo Sahul al que detesto pero no me queda sino admirar por su tenacidad y perseverancia y capacidad de organizar, predicar, convencer y transformar una cosa marginal en algo universal


----------



## Peregrino789 (8 Oct 2015)

Hola. Soy un lector silencioso de este magnífico hilo y quería agradecer a los defensores de la Fe en esta contienda con los bárbaros enemigos de la civilización.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

sa registrao Juan Manuel Prada



Peregrino789 dijo:


> Hola. Soy un lector silencioso de este magnífico hilo y quería agradecer a los defensores de la Fe en esta contienda con los bárbaros enemigos de la civilización.



los bárbaros enemigos de la civilización son los musulmanes a los que los defensores de la fe piden y exigen meter en la civilización


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Oct 2015)

Haz caso de mi buen consejo. Deja de emporcar contra la Iglesia Católica.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Lo de último también va por ti, Leolfredo


----------



## Peregrino789 (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> sa registrao Juan Manuel Prada
> 
> 
> 
> los bárbaros enemigos de la civilización son los musulmanes a los que los defensores de la fe piden y exigen meter en la civilización



Los enemigos de la civilización son los subversivos que quieren destruir nuestros valores y tradiciones para sustituirlos con un relativismo moral absoluto. Aquí tiene a uno, que por cierto creo que es correligionario suyo:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/JS_3gdYnI68" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Oct 2015)

Mientras las morisma va aumentando de número, lo inteligente son las guanameiqueradas tipo cagarse en la p... iglesia.

Espabila, quieras o no, tú y/o tus descendientes tendréis que optar por el Islam o por la Iglesia esa a la que insultas y difamas.

Lo sabéis y eso os escuece. Aún así os negáis a asumirlo, insultando a la Fe a la que tendréis que agarraros si no queréis el Islam.





wanamaker dijo:


> Lo del terrorismo es una gilipollez que desvia la atencion del verdadero problema de europa respecto al Islam.
> En Francia ya son el 15% de la poblacion y la mayoria de los niños que nacen.
> Cuando sean un 50 que pasa?
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 08-oct-2015 at 18:38 ----------

En la Iglesia seguirmos teniendo a los mejores. Siempre irán surgiendo nuevos buenos y buenos nuevos, este hilo y este foro no serán la excepción.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> sa registrao Juan Manuel Prada
> 
> 
> 
> los bárbaros enemigos de la civilización son los musulmanes a los que los defensores de la fe piden y exigen meter en la civilización





---------- Post added 08-oct-2015 at 18:41 ----------

Pero qué feos son, los cabrones...



Peregrino789 dijo:


> Los enemigos de la civilización son los subversivos que quieren destruir nuestros valores y tradiciones para sustituirlos con un relativismo moral absoluto. Aquí tiene a uno, que por cierto creo que es correligionario suyo:


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

Peregrino789 dijo:


> Los enemigos de la civilización son *los subversivos que quieren destruir nuestros valores y tradiciones para sustituirlos con un relativismo moral absoluto*.



Estoy de acuerdo; como los que pretenden inundarnos de musulmanes



Peregrino789 dijo:


> Aquí tiene a uno, que por cierto creo que es correligionario suyo:
> 
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/JS_3gdYnI68" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



¿Y ése quién coño es?


----------



## Peregrino789 (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo; como los que pretenden inundarnos de musulmanes



¿Te refieres a los tuyos?

'Islamization of Europe a good thing' - Israel Jewish Scene, Ynetnews
'Islamization of Europe a good thing'
Rabbi Baruch Efrati believes Jews should 'rejoice at the fact that Europe is paying for what it did to us for hundreds of years by losing its identity.' He praises Islam for promoting modesty, respect for God


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

Peregrino789 dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a los tuyos?
> 
> 'Islamization of Europe a good thing' - Israel Jewish Scene, Ynetnews
> 'Islamization of Europe a good thing'
> Rabbi Baruch Efrati believes Jews should 'rejoice at the fact that Europe is paying for what it did to us for hundreds of years by losing its identity.' He praises Islam for promoting modesty, respect for God



Mira, un rabino coincidiendo con el papa


----------



## Peregrino789 (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Mira, un rabino coincidiendo con el papa



El papa no dice que la islamización de Europa es una cosa buena porque esté resentido o lo que sea. En cambio, el rabino este sí. Como ya se te ha explicado repetidamente, el papa es consecuente con la doctrina de la Iglesia.


----------



## success-borrado (8 Oct 2015)

Para ser nuevo ya sabe que Grappla es judío ::


----------



## Peregrino789 (8 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> Para ser nuevo ya sabe que Grappla es judío ::



LLevo leyendo este foro desde hace unos meses. He leído este hilo completo. 
¿Y tú, eres también farisáico?


----------



## success-borrado (8 Oct 2015)

Peregrino789 dijo:


> LLevo leyendo este foro desde hace unos meses. He leído este hilo completo.
> ¿Y tú, eres también farisáico?



Esos términos arcaicos os los dejo a vosotros.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> Para ser nuevo ya sabe que Grappla es judío ::



puede ser lo que dice y también puede ser un ulti de alguien, veremos qué tal evoluciona

no parece ser maleducado

en este foro es que hay cada cosa... y que alguien abiertamente se ponga de gilipollas contigo por sistema (hola Ariadna) pues no pasa na, el que es amigo de cualquiera es el que miente a todos

Lo molesto es cuando tienes a alguien persiguiéndote por todo el foro insultando y tal, evidentemente declinando toda propuesta a verse las caras para que sepa que hablar no es gratis...y luego lo banean y resulta ser un multi de alguien a quien tienes aprecio foril y en tu lista de amistades

---------- Post added 08-oct-2015 at 19:52 ----------




Peregrino789 dijo:


> El papa no dice que la islamización de Europa es una cosa buena porque esté resentido o lo que sea. En cambio, el rabino este sí. Como ya se te ha explicado repetidamente, *el papa es consecuente con la doctrina de la Iglesia*.



la doctina de la iglesia no dice que haya que islamizar europa


----------



## Peregrino789 (8 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> Esos términos arcaicos os los dejo a vosotros.



Alguien que ignora y desprecia su propia lengua y su cultura es una persona que no está en condiciones de defender su posición. 

*fariseo*.
(Del lat. pharisaeus, este del arameo pĕrīšayyā, y este del hebr. pĕrūšīm, separados [de los demás]).
1. m. Entre los judíos, miembro de una secta que afectaba rigor y austeridad, pero eludía los preceptos de la ley, y, sobre todo, su espíritu.
2. m. Hombre hipócrita.
3. m. coloq. Hombre alto, seco y de mala intención o catadura.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

Jesús era fariseo


----------



## Peregrino789 (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> > la doctina de la iglesia no dice que haya que islamizar europa
> 
> 
> 
> Cierto, eso es lo que dice el rabino, y una bárbara llamada acertadamente Barbara Spectre, no sé si la conoces...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

el papa contra la doctrina de la iglesia :S


----------



## Peregrino789 (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Jesús era fariseo



...dijo un fariseo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

¿No sabías que Jesús era fariseo de la escuela hilelita opuesto a la de Shammai y por spuesto a los saduceos?

Día de suerte; aprendiste algo


----------



## Renato (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿No sabías que Jesús era fariseo de la escuela hilelita opuesto a la de Shammai y por spuesto a los saduceos?
> 
> Día de suerte; aprendiste algo



No esperes debatir con un creyente sobre el personaje histórico de Jesús, que es al fin y al cabo sobre lo que se puede opinar con objetividad.


----------



## sopaajo (8 Oct 2015)

*La Virgen del Pilar, casi un siglo de patronazgo en la Guardia Civil*


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

sopaajo es un troll de la CNT, ni thanx ni respuestas

venga, reportando al personaje este




Renato dijo:


> No esperes debatir con un creyente sobre el personaje histórico de Jesús, que es al fin y al cabo sobre lo que se puede opinar con objetividad.



estoy haciendo tiempo hasta la pelea y mirando a que se le escape algún tic que le delate como multi


----------



## sopaajo (8 Oct 2015)

*El niño Jesús, la Virgen de Coromoto y el Kalashnikov*


----------



## Peregrino789 (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿No sabías que Jesús era fariseo de la escuela hilelita opuesto a la de Shammai y por spuesto a los saduceos?
> 
> Día de suerte; aprendiste algo



Lo siento, no me consta. Gracias de todos modos por compartir tus conocimientos talmúdicos y farisáicos. Pero no como sapos...


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Oct 2015)

Partes de la idea preconcebida de que hay muy pocos católicos que lean en el foro. Igual es un punto de partida falso.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> estoy haciendo tiempo hasta la pelea y mirando a que se le escape algún tic que le delate como multi


----------



## success-borrado (8 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Partes de la idea preconcebida de que hay muy pocos católicos que lean en el foro. Igual es un punto de partida falso.



Suerte que el católico medio tiene poco que ver con vuestra intransigencia y servilismo a este Papa ::::


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

que va, no doy por hecho que lo sea aunque en este foro como ya digo las sorpresas vuelan...de los tags que me dedican sé que son de gente que luego va de buena

nuestro recién llegado es un poco ignorante sobre su propia religión y su ídolo, el gran rab Ieshú, pero bueno...

ya aprenderá


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Oct 2015)

será ignorante de vuestras pajas mentales respecto a Nuestro Señor, ese al que tu raza negó.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> que va, no doy por hecho que lo sea aunque en este foro como ya digo las sorpresas vuelan...de los tags que me dedican sé que son de gente que luego va de buena
> 
> nuestro recién llegado es un poco ignorante sobre su propia religión y su ídolo, el gran rab Ieshú, pero bueno...
> 
> ya aprenderá


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (8 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> será ignorante de vuestras pajas mentales respecto a Nuestro Señor, ese al que tu raza negó.



si pretendes rebajarte al nivel de los pobres imbéciles vas por buen camino


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Oct 2015)

Caramba, no voy a compararme con el que estás demostrando en los últimos mensajes para no llamarte esa palabra...



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> si pretendes rebajarte al nivel de los pobres imbéciles vas por buen camino


----------



## Peregrino789 (8 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> que va, no doy por hecho que lo sea aunque en este foro como ya digo las sorpresas vuelan...de los tags que me dedican sé que son de gente que luego va de buena
> 
> nuestro recién llegado es un poco ignorante sobre su propia religión y su ídolo, el gran rab Ieshú, pero bueno...
> 
> ya aprenderá



Gracias a Dios, hablo español, tengo acceso a un diccionario y a los Evangelios. Por eso no creo que lo que pueda a llegar a decir un fariseo o un texto farisáico tenga asidero en la realidad. 

Voy a rezar por tu alma perdida esta noche.


----------



## Renato (8 Oct 2015)

Peregrino789 dijo:


> Gracias a Dios, hablo español, tengo acceso a un diccionario y a los Evangelios. Por eso no creo que lo que pueda a llegar a decir un fariseo o un texto farisáico tenga asidero en la realidad.
> 
> Voy a rezar por tu alma perdida esta noche.



Una traducción del google translator del chino al español es más fiel al original que los evangelios en español.


----------



## BGA (8 Oct 2015)

Queridos hermanos, la Paz sea con vosotros.

Las turbulencias del alma son cegadoras. No engañan más los sentidos que lo hace la soberbia necesitada de la relatividad de las cosas en las que buscar constantes acomodos a su dictado tiránico. La soberbia conduce al error y a la incoherencia pues el "amor" que se profesa no sabe de tiempo ni de paciencia, solo de oportunidades.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Oct 2015)

Qué pesaditos son estos que idolatran a un mortal que caminaba entre nosotros, igual a como hacían los paganos

Jesús = fariseo hilelita + componente esenio
Fariseo del NT = seguidor de Shammai

Hilel es el de la regla de oro, es previo a Suso y es el anticipador de todas y cada una de sus enseñanzas.


----------



## Renato (9 Oct 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Queridos hermanos, la Paz sea con vosotros.
> el "amor" que se profesa no sabe de tiempo ni de paciencia, solo de oportunidades.



El amor es como una inversión, hay que saber cuándo comprar y cuándo vender.


----------



## BGA (9 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> El amor es como una inversión, hay que saber cuándo comprar y cuándo vender.



Amor, inversión, comprar, vender... Gracias por el "código". En adelante muchos sabrán leerles mejor.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Verto (9 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> ¿A cuáles? ¿A las minorías exterminadas por el ISIS? Por si no lo sabes *los que el Papa quiere acoger son todos musulmanes* porque no vienen otros.



La noticia tiene ya un mes pero para los más despistados:

"_El Vaticano ya ha acogido a dos familias de refugiados sirios que llegaron a Roma el pasado mes de septiembre procedentes de Damasco, donde emprendieron el viaje hacia Europa huyendo del conflicto bélico que se vive en Siria.

Según ha informado la Limosnería Apostólica, se trata de *familias cristianas del rito greco-melquita católico, del patriarcado de Antioquía*, que han sido hospedadas en sendos apartamentos del Vaticano, cerca de la basílica de San Pedro."_



> Y ni la Iglesia ni Europa financia ningún terrorismo. Vale ya de magufadas.



Efectivamente la Iglesia no financia ningún terrorismo, aunque no se puede decir lo mismo de Europa y sus socios o aliados. No se trata de magufadas sino de realidades contrastables a poco que se haga una mínima búsqueda de información. En este mismo tema tiene Ud información que da cuenta de ello y no se trata de fuentes en principio de dudosa legitimidad. Magufos son, sin embargo, los que ven conspiraciones más allá de la información objetiva y contrastable, como por ejemplo quienes esgrimen que el Vaticano conspira con los terroristas musulmanes para invadir Europa. Por tanto, aplíquense su tésis y dejen de hacer el magufo.



wanamaker dijo:


> *Lo del terrorismo es una gilipollez que desvia la atencion del verdadero problema de europa respecto al Islam*.
> En Francia ya son el 15% de la poblacion y la mayoria de los niños que nacen.
> Cuando sean un 50 que pasa?
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, el terrorismo es una gilipollez y la Iglesia tiene la culpa de que Francia esté llena de musulmanes. Nos ha jodido. Entonces estará Ud de acuerdo que es una gilipollez preocuparse por si se cuelan terroristas junto a los refugiados e inmigrantes... Desde luego que hay que ser... (me autocensuro) para afirmar tamaño disparate.

El problema de Europa es que ha renegado de sus fundamentos y raíces cristianas, para adorar a un nuevo dios fundamentado en la dominación por la deuda y su nueva alianza con el terrorismo, la mentira y la guerra. El problema de Europa es el triunfo de las derechas paganas y las izquierdas ateas comandadas por el liberalismo suicida de una banda de hipócritas internacionales que ha provocado ya 70 millones, solo de refugiados, en todo el mundo. Pero claro, la culpa es del Papa y de la Iglesia.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Evidentemente es broma que yo con estas cosas no falto al respeto
> 
> Me faltan mil vidas para poder compararme con Suso o cualquiera de sus apóstoles o el bautista
> 
> o el mismo Sahul al que detesto pero no me queda sino admirar por su tenacidad y perseverancia y capacidad de organizar, predicar, convencer y transformar una cosa marginal en algo universal



NO, Ud no falta al respeto. Directamente se cachondea.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Jesús era fariseo





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ¿No sabías que Jesús era fariseo de la escuela hilelita opuesto a la de Shammai y por spuesto a los saduceos?
> 
> Día de suerte; aprendiste algo



Váyase Ud a predicar a Oriente Medio a ver si allí le escuchan.

Apoyarse en las tesis de un franchute liberal como Renán, que defendía al mismo tiempo que los pueblos semitas eran _"una raza incompleta_" y que _"no hay raza pura... Los países más nobles son aquellos en los que la sangre es más desigual"_, en un tema donde Ud, un judio, está defendiendo a la raza europea frente al influjo de nuevas culturas, en principio parece un poco incoherente. ¿También va a responder que Renán tendría sus cosas buenas y malas? ¿Que sus tésis sobre Jesús eran buenas, porque le vienen bien a Ud en este tema, pero sus tésis sobre la mescolanza no, porque no le conviene a Ud en este tema?

Para los cristianos que se hayan dejado engatusar, la afirmación de Da Grappla proviene de las tésis de un sacerdote renegado frances que cambió los hábitos por la búsqueda racional del Jesús histórico que emprendiera la corriente protestante con los racionalistas alemanes del S.XVIII. El tipo se llama Ernest Renán, un filólogo liberal que pretendió hacer un estudio donde la ideología y simple mortalidad de Jesús habrían sido utilizadas por la Iglesia para crear un mito. Actualmente también tenemos en España a gente como el catedrático Antonio Piñero, declarado enemigo de la Iglesia, que siguen la estela de Renán y defienden esas tésis.

Si alguien tiene, sin embargo, interés en conocer acerca de quiénes eran los fariseos, a continuación enlazo a una conferencia de Joseph Sievers, miembro del Pontificio Instituto Bíblico de Roma, donde se hace una pequeña aproximación al tema:
*¿QUIÉN ERA FARISEO?*



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Qué pesaditos son estos que idolatran a un mortal que caminaba entre nosotros, igual a como hacían los paganos
> 
> Jesús = fariseo hilelita + componente esenio
> Fariseo del NT = seguidor de Shammai
> ...



Como intento de judaizar negando no ha estado mal, pero me temo que sigue Ud "colando el mosquito y tragándose el camello".




BGA dijo:


> Amor, inversión, comprar, vender... Gracias por el "código". En adelante muchos sabrán leerles mejor.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



La cosa está clara BGA, Dios le dió al hombre la "Gratia" del "Amor" encarnada en "Cristo" y manifestada en la "Caridad Cristiana", y hoy como ayer sigue habiendo hombres, soberbios y paganos, que quieren hacerle "pagar a Dios" por ello, es decir, por haberles reventado el negocio. 

Buenos días


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Oct 2015)

Las tesis de Da Grappla no provienen de ningún sacerdote que no sé ni quién cojones es, sino de saber lo que era el Judaismo intertestamentario a diferencia de los ignorantes cristianos que se piensan que es algo que surgió aislado


----------



## success-borrado (9 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Efectivamente la Iglesia no financia ningún terrorismo, aunque no se puede decir lo mismo de Europa y sus socios o aliados. No se trata de magufadas sino de realidades contrastables a poco que se haga una mínima búsqueda de información. En este mismo tema tiene Ud información que da cuenta de ello y no se trata de fuentes en principio de dudosa legitimidad. Magufos son, sin embargo, los que ven conspiraciones más allá de la información objetiva y contrastable, como por ejemplo quienes esgrimen que el Vaticano conspira con los terroristas musulmanes para invadir Europa. Por tanto, aplíquense su tésis y dejen de hacer el magufo.



¿Pruebas contrastables?. No hay NINGUNA PRUEBA de que Europa financie el terrorismo. Magufadas.

Y lo que es el Vaticano conspira para rellenar todo de musulmanes no sé quién lo habrá dicho, porque lo que aquí se está criticando es la actitud de este Papa ante la situación, nadie le ha acusado de ser el instigador de nada, sino de no oponerse a esos malvados gobiernos que al mismo tiempo ustedes critican.
Asique dejen de tergiversar argumentos.


----------



## Renato (9 Oct 2015)

BGA dijo:


> Amor, inversión, comprar, vender... Gracias por el "código". En adelante muchos sabrán leerles mejor.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



¿Me estás llamando judío o catalufo ? :XX: Bueno , me da igual porque ambos pueden ser hispanos unibersales también. ¿O no?


----------



## Verto (9 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Las tesis de Da Grappla no provienen de ningún sacerdote que no sé ni quién cojones es, sino de saber lo que era el Judaismo intertestamentario a diferencia de los ignorantes cristianos que se piensan que es algo que surgió aislado



Sabe Ud de todo menos de lo más importante, igual que sus antepasados. Sigan, sigan maquinando contra la Iglesia de Cristo mientras esperan el mesías que les liberará del yugo romano...



success dijo:


> ¿Pruebas contrastables?. No hay NINGUNA PRUEBA de que Europa financie el terrorismo. Magufadas.



Claro, claro... Mire, una magufa del Partido Popular Europeo, embajadora de la UE, denunciándolo oficialmente:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/54OLF2rDSpo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Solo por esa vía, tres milloncejos diarios de dolares directamente de la buchaca europea al ISIS. Y eso sin contabilizar lo que le compramos a saudíes o cataríes, cuyos ingresos van en buena medida a financiar el terrorismo islámico.

También podríamos hablar de los negocios de la industria armamentista europea, de los rescates de civiles o del apoyo directo de algunos países europeos y aliados a los rebeldes sirios.

Ya ve, no hace falta tirar de conspiranoias para demostrar lo evidente. Si además tiráramos "se nos quedaba el rey en pelotas".

Lo dicho, por Ud mismo, déjense de magufadas y ríndanse a la evidencia.



> Y lo que es el Vaticano conspira para rellenar todo de musulmanes no sé quién lo habrá dicho, porque lo que aquí se está criticando es la actitud de este Papa ante la situación, nadie le ha acusado de ser el instigador de nada, sino de no oponerse a esos malvados gobiernos que al mismo tiempo ustedes critican.
> Asique dejen de tergiversar argumentos.



Más de uno lo ha insinuado en este hilo. Reléaselo Ud y vea de la mano de quién viene aquí a atacar a su propia Iglesia. No sea Ud ingenuo, de lo que va este tema es de clavarle otro clavo más a Cristo. No se piense que sus enemigos están solo en la izquierda atea, existe además una derecha europea y pagana que tiene tanto o más interés en derribar la Iglesia, es decir, en derribar la única voz con autoridad suficiente que sigue denunciando el gran negocio de las deudas y el odio.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2015 at 16:19 ----------

Mire Succes, esta de nuestros aliados yankkes. Se la dejo de propina:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/elPBhP0mZTI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Peregrino789 (9 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Sabe Ud de todo menos de lo más importante, igual que sus antepasados. Sigan, sigan maquinando contra la Iglesia de Cristo mientras esperan el mesías que les liberará del yugo romano...



Dagrappla podría postularse para machiaj. Yo opino que da la talla. Y además tendría fans:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/3iuVEZhLV7w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## superprogre (9 Oct 2015)

Se sabe de sobra quienes estan detras de las primaveras arabes y la gran marcha marron, ahora hay que usar al papa che de proxy y si cuela, cuela.


----------



## Verto (9 Oct 2015)

Apóstoles ya tiene, y según tengo entendido hasta su propia sinagoga. Aunque me temo que este no es de los que se dejaría matar por amor a sus discípulos y mucho menos a sus enemigos, lo veo más bien como un pequeño Barrabás. Ya sabe, un disidente que prefiere morir matando a reconocer que se equivoca...



Peregrino789 dijo:


> Dagrappla podría postularse para machiaj. Yo opino que da la talla. Y además tendría fans:


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Oct 2015)

PUes yo creo que lo daría todo por sus gym goyim... :fiufiu:





Verto dijo:


> Apóstoles ya tiene, y según tengo entendido hasta su propia sinagoga. Aunque me temo que este no es de los que se dejaría matar por amor a sus discípulos y mucho menos a sus enemigos, lo veo más bien como un pequeño Barrabás. Ya sabe, un disidente que prefiere morir matando a reconocer que se equivoca...


----------



## Verto (9 Oct 2015)

¿Por los discípulos nancys también? Caray, como cambia el mundo...


----------



## BGA (9 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> ¿Por los discípulos nancys también? Caray, como cambia el mundo...



Cuando el ataque en pinza deja de funcionar, deciden atacar por la espalda con todo lo que les queda...


----------



## Verto (9 Oct 2015)

Habrá que guardarse las espaldas.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Oct 2015)

parecen los gafas hablando del chulo de la clase

ninguno de ustedes me conoce en lo más mínimo, ahórrense las pendejadas


----------



## Verto (9 Oct 2015)

¡Albricias! Ya le ha vuelto el ingenio... Y esta vez acierta, yo llevó gafas y Ud mismo se define.


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Oct 2015)

Por supuesto, te conocemos por tus hechos en este foro, discursivos pero hechos. Con ellos te estás describiendo.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ninguno de ustedes me conoce en lo más mínimo, ahórrense las pendejadas


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Oct 2015)

Sí hombre sí, les voy a atacar por la espalda y demás boberías

No, no me conocen de nada. Les encantaría, pero no


----------



## BGA (9 Oct 2015)

Hay un sentido figurado y más terrible de "atacar por la espalda" que el que usted entiende o cree que no tenemos la capacidad de entenderlo nosotros. Está todo muy claro. Alguna vez pensé que era de los nuestros en un sentido más amplio que lo que en este hilo se debate. Le agradezco los muchos esfuerzos que ha dedicado en sacarme de ese error. Hablo en primera persona aunque me consta que ese milagro lo ha logrado usted también en muchos que nos siguen leyendo o participando.

Le veo a usted como al personaje central de la foto de su firma. Pero claro, por eso se trata de su firma...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Oct 2015)

Joder con los gafas, que historias se montan. :XX:


Cuando vengan los problemas y le salve el culo a algún empollón le preguntaré...eh tú, eres BGA, Verto, Bernaldo, Gulpichuri, etc, etc

Y si cuadra pues nos damos un abrazo y me piden perdón por tanta mongolada de alérgico a la realidad y lector de Alfa y Omega 

Ustedes no me conocen de una puta mierda y carecen de la capacidad de hacerlo, no me sean marujonas por Dios bendito


----------



## BGA (9 Oct 2015)

Tiene usted una fantasía desbordante, "amigo".


----------



## Verto (9 Oct 2015)

Sí, durante un tiempo debo reconocer que yo también estuve engañado y confiado con el amigo Da Grappla, hasta que un día... ¡Zas! Apareció este hilo, por la retaguardia.

La técnica troyana se le da muy bien.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Oct 2015)

y tú que sí me conoces por qué coño thankeas estas historias...que malaputa eres y qué toletiada te metía

---------- Post added 09-oct-2015 at 22:20 ----------

no somos amigos porque ustedes no saben, son unos empolloides sin contacto con la realidad y pensándose que los tiburones no existen porque en su pecera no hay ninguno


----------



## BGA (9 Oct 2015)

Yo tuve una pecera con un "luchador de Siam" pero duró poco porque murió de éxito saltando a la libertad... No se si esto me capacita para entender a los tiburones pero me hago una idea aplicando un factor multiplicador y eso...


----------



## Verto (9 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> no somos amigos porque ustedes no saben, son unos empolloides sin contacto con la realidad y pensándose que los tiburones no existen porque en su pecera no hay ninguno



Nosotros no le conocemos a Ud, pero Ud si se arroga la capacidad de conocernos. Manda...

No somos amigos porque la amistad es algo gratuito que se da y se recibe, pero Ud ha demostrado que no esta capacitado para recibir, y lo que ofrece no es gratuito sino que tiene un precio, el alma. Demasiado precio para tan poca amistad.


----------



## BGA (10 Oct 2015)

¿Hasta los niños con parálisis cerebral les valen para inocular sus excrementos mentales?

Mentiría si le digo que no me lo esperaba.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

A esos niños les negarían la vida estos mezquinos que van de puristas rasiales.

Quién se va a sorprender? Va todo en el mismo paquete.



BGA dijo:


> ¿Hasta los niños con parálisis cerebral les valen para inocular sus excrementos mentales?
> 
> Mentiría si le digo que no me lo esperaba.


----------



## Verto (10 Oct 2015)

Si no fuera por que el entendimiento de la fe ha avanzado mucho desde las cruzadas hasta nuestros días, a estos desalmados les daba yo la Misericordia de los cruzados.








_La daga de misericordia fue una de las armas que más muertes causaron durante la Edad Media.

En un principio, los caballeros trababan combates individuales en medio de grandes batallas en las que no había margen para el error. Es por esto por lo que este tipo de estiletes alargados y generalmente de hoja estrecha que los luchadores conocían desde tiempos pretéritos alcanzaron su cenit en las cruzadas y la Edad Media.

Cuando la muerte rodeaba a un caballero por todas partes en el campo de batalla, no había demasiado tiempo para reaccionar y se hacía necesario matar al enemigo caído antes de que otro se abalanzase al combate o de que el derribado consiguiera levantarse. Para llevar a cabo esta sucia tarea nació la evolución del puñal que hoy en día conocemos como daga de "misericordia". 

*En el momento en que un caballero era derribado, su atacante se situaba sobre él, abría la visera de su casco para comprobar que no se tratase de un rehén valioso por el que se pudiera obtener un jugoso rescate e introducía la punta de su puñal, bien a través de la propia visera atravesando el ojo y clavando la punta en el cerebro, o bien entre las juntas de la armadura buscando el corazón. Evidentemente, esto le daba al caído el "toque de gracia" librándole así de sufrimientos y facultaba al atacante para incorporarse de nuevo a la lucha.*

El uso del puñal de misericordia fue decayendo paulatinamente a medida que las armaduras fueron desapareciendo en mayor o menor medida del panorama armamentístico europeo, pero no se ausentó durante mucho tiempo, sino que f*ue adaptado, dándole un filo cortante y un mayor tamaño para convertirlo en una de las armas preferidas de los soldados de los tercios españoles.*

Existen varias diferencias entre la manera de utilizar este arma que tenían los caballeros medievales y la que tenían los recios soldados de tercio. Este arma era conocida como misericordia, pues pensaban que *sólo debía usarse para librar a un contendiente honorable de sufrimientos innecesarios* y poder continuar con el combate, su derivado del siglo XVI era llamado "quitapenas" entre los propios tercios. Pero la diferencia no era sólo nominal, sino también formal. *La longitud añadida y la capacidad de corte de la que se había dotado al antiguo puñal permitía al soldado de tercio luchar armado con una espada en la diestra y una daga en la siniestra, actuando este último como arma y escudo a la vez, siendo temido por esto en toda Europa.*

Mientras que un soldado corriente sólo podía parar con una mano y golpear con la otra, un soldado de tercio español podía acabar antes con su enemigo, desviando la trayectoria del filo atacante con su "quitapenas" y asestando al enemigo una estocada, una cuchillada o una puñalada al cuerpo. Tal versatilidad en el ataque dejaba al agresor en franca inferioridad, pues le era imposible saber por qué lado y de qué arma le iba a venir el golpe.

Posteriormente, la misericordia o quitapenas fue reduciendo su tamaño y ramificando sus posibilidades hasta convertirse en los actuales cuchillos tácticos o, simplemente, en navajas de resorte._


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Oct 2015)

Nuestros dhimmi no saben que para sostener una espada no hace falta cruz pero para sostener la cruz sí falta la espada


----------



## BGA (10 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Nuestros dhimmi no saben que para sostener una espada no hace falta cruz pero para sostener la cruz sí falta la espada



La espada la utilizaremos cuando "nosotros" la consideremos necesaria, no cuando a "vosotros" os parezca. Hay un "cisma" entre nosotros, y vosotros y me temo que insuperable. Nadie querría luchar codo con codo con quien defiende otras ideas o planes; aunque seamos menos, lucharemos con más confianza en los "nuestros", que por lo que parece, ya no son ustedes.

El odio profundo que han demostrado (y seguirán demostrando) es una advertencia nítida sobre qué causa defiende cada cual y sobre quién depositar la confianza.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Oct 2015)

Ustedes no podrían usar una espada ni de plástico comprada en el chino de la esquina

Están mucho más allá de esa posiblidad y lo único que sabrían hacer es balar o resignarse


----------



## BGA (10 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ustedes no podrían usar una espada ni de plástico comprada en el chino de la esquina
> 
> Están mucho más allá de esa posiblidad y lo único que sabrían hacer es balar o resignarse



Venga que sí, siga dándole a su imaginación redentora. Sus estereotipos valen lo que valen y donde valgan. Aquí, como a usted le gusta decir, son solo pendejadas de chulito engreido.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

La espada sin cruz la esgrime cualquiera pero para que la espada sirva a la Cristiandad hace falta algo demasiado alejado al entendimiento de gentes que ni siquiera sóis cristianos y, con desfachatez, pretendéis aleccionar en ello.

No sabéis de esto, meteos mejor en cosas de gym o de pseudorrambos sin código de honor relacionado con el del caballero cristiano católico.

Unos macarras de barrio, miseros de gimnasio, no pueden pretender emular a aquella gente.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Nuestros dhimmi no saben que para sostener una espada no hace falta cruz pero para sostener la cruz sí falta la espada





---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 12:44 ----------

Se nota que te inquieta la idea contraria.

Desde luego, la Fe en España no la han apoyada en las armas ni paganos, ni protestantes, ni ateos ni mucho menos los de tu estirpe.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ustedes no podrían usar una espada ni de plástico comprada en el chino de la esquina
> 
> Están mucho más allá de esa posiblidad y lo único que sabrían hacer es balar o resignarse


----------



## Verto (10 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ustedes no podrían usar una espada ni de plástico comprada en el chino de la esquina



No le miento si le digo que entre otros, he practicado mucho el tiro con arco y la esgrima. Este ultimo ya no puedo practicarlo por la dificultad de hacerlo en mi actual entorno rural, pero el tiro y caza con arco sigo practicándolos habitualmente. Así que tenga cuidado no le lance una flecha de fe en el corazón y lo convierta para nuestra causa. Judios más grandes que Ud cayeron de sus caballos...


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Verdadera Destreza quizas? Cuente cuente...

O mejor un privado. 



Verto dijo:


> No le miento si le digo que entre otros, he practicado mucho el tiro con arco y la esgrima. Este ultimo ya no puedo practicarlo por la dificultad de hacerlo en mi actual entorno rural, pero el tiro y caza con arco sigo practicándolos habitualmente. Así que tenga cuidado no le lance una flecha de fe en el corazón y lo convierta para nuestra causa. Judios más grandes que Ud cayeron de sus caballos...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Oct 2015)

Ahorita la historia que les prometí días atrás.

Estoy trabajando en un proyecto que por motivos de seguridad me obliga a estar fuera de mi casa. Vamos, que desde mi casa como hago habitualmente ni de coña.

Hablando con el responsable del área, un tte. col, nos estábamos tomando un té yo y un café él. A esto viene el capellán castrense con una monja enfermera (deben de quedar cuatro como mucho) para hablarle de no se sabe qué.

El teniente coronel este es un beato de tres pares de cojones y el capellán parece que es su mejor colega ahí o algo. Lo normal es que yo lleve siempre el cristo de la legión puesto al cuello y la camisa medio despechugao, así que se ve. Y me dice poca gente lleva eso ya y no sé qué...entonces le rotodoseo un poco diciéndole que soy judío y me ponen cara medio así :8: y yo así o

-Bueno muchacho, a estas alturas eso que más dará-...me preguntan...les cuento.

Y me digo, Da Grappla aprovecha que éste no es un curita cualquiera...este ha estao en zonas de guerra y sabe más que el típico relamido de parroquia española

- ¿Y a ustedes qué les parece que el papa Francisco esté por meter a tanto musulmán en Europa? 

Caras de circunstancias, incomodidad..."hay que hacer lo que el Santo Padre díga"...la monja diciendo que eso le da mucho miedo pero que el Papa sabe.

Se van. El teniente coronel me dice "este papa descoloca a mucha gente". Como sintiéndolo ajeno, como si se quisiera quitar algo de la boca.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 13:02 ----------




Verto dijo:


> No le miento si le digo que entre otros, he practicado mucho el tiro con arco y la esgrima. Este ultimo ya no puedo practicarlo por la dificultad de hacerlo en mi actual entorno rural, pero el tiro y caza con arco sigo practicándolos habitualmente. Así que tenga cuidado no le lance una flecha de fe en el corazón y lo convierta para nuestra causa. Judios más grandes que Ud cayeron de sus caballos...



la típica respuesta emotiva, reactiva y afectada que me suponía

la prueba de verdad es poder usar eso en la calle

algo que no se aprende en ningún sitio excepto en la calle misma


----------



## BGA (10 Oct 2015)

Feliz día de al Hispanidad a todos incluso a aquellos cuya naturaleza última desconocen. 

La potencia sin contrlo, no sirve para nada y eso.

Tapronto.


----------



## Verto (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Verdadera Destreza quizas? Cuente cuente.



En realidad poco puedo contar, practiqué más bien la esgrima deportiva con espada sin llegar a participar en grandes competiciones, porque donde vivía no había mucho más donde elegir y no habían las posibilidades que hay hoy con el internés. Aunque si he leído y tratado de entender y aplicar los conceptos de la esgrima española, más orientada a entenderla como un todo filosófico o corpus de armas.

Los españoles hemos sido grandes esgrimistas y es una pena que no se promocione más ese noble deporte.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/e4qWwny_iVs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 13:14 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> la típica respuesta emotiva, reactiva y afectada que me suponía
> 
> la prueba de verdad es poder usar eso en la calle
> 
> algo que no se aprende en ningún sitio excepto en la calle misma



No hombre, la típica respuesta de quién pasa ya de "esgrimir" más argumentos con quién no tiene capacidad ni voluntad de comprenderlos. Considérelo un atajo para controlar su arma. Eso también es una característica de la esgrima española, más defensiva que ofensiva.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Oct 2015)

ha jodido la historia del capellán castrense eh...ha estado en Afganistán, Líbano e Irak. Sabe lo que hay y que esto es un disparate en nada amparado por el evanlegio




BGA dijo:


> Feliz día de al Hispanidad a todos incluso a aquellos cuya naturaleza última desconocen.
> 
> La potencia sin contrlo, no sirve para nada y eso.
> 
> Tapronto.



se dice Día de la Raza



Verto dijo:


> En realidad poco puedo contar, practiqué más bien la esgrima deportiva con espada sin llegar a participar en grandes competiciones, porque donde vivía no había mucho más donde elegir y no habían las posibilidades que hay hoy con el internés. Aunque si he leído y tratado de entender y aplicar los conceptos de la esgrima española, más orientada a entenderla como un todo filosófico o corpus de armas.
> 
> Los españoles hemos sido grandes esgrimistas y es una pena que no se promocione más ese noble deporte.
> 
> ...



la esgrima deportiva es un cagarro, mi hermano ha estado bastante tiempo entrenando la histórica y le da mil vueltas. Hágase un favor y busque un club de esgrima histórica aunque vaya una sola vez por semana

eso sí, tampoco es nada característicamente español, viene de la esgrima geométrica italiana. El caracter defensivo que tiene es el que tiene cualquier cosa no deportivizada que usted al haber practicado esa versión tiene en mente; lo primero es que no te den y dar siendo tocado no es bueno.

P.D: tengo constancia de que su creador definitivo, Pacheco de Narváez que llegó a ser el maestro de armas de Felipe IV, fue persona conocida y de buenos afectos con un antepasado mío canónigo cuando estuvo destinado al Real de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> se dice Día de la Raza



Así es, Día de la Raza es como se denominó inicialmente a la festividad, mientras que Día de la Hispanidad es la denominación suavizada por los marxistas culturales. Menudos tradicionalistas que no respetan la tradición y se suben al carro del neolenguaje. Pronto veremos a BGA celebrando el día de la resistencia indígena. Sólo es cuestión de irlos cociendo poco a poco.


----------



## Verto (10 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> ha jodido la historia del capellán castrense eh...ha estado en Afganistán, Líbano e Irak. Sabe lo que hay y que esto es un disparate en nada amparado por el evanlegio



Seguro, hoy ya no duermo.



> la esgrima deportiva es un cagarro, mi hermano ha estado bastante tiempo entrenando la histórica y le da mil vueltas. Hágase un favor y busque un club de esgrima histórica aunque vaya una sola vez por semana
> 
> eso sí, tampoco es nada característicamente español, viene de la esgrima geométrica italiana. El caracter defensivo que tiene es el que tiene cualquier cosa no deportivizada que usted al haber practicado esa versión tiene en mente; lo primero es que no te den y dar siendo tocado no es bueno.
> 
> P.D: tengo constancia de que su creador definitivo, Pacheco de Narváez que llegó a ser el maestro de armas de Felipe IV, fue persona conocida y de buenos afectos con un antepasado mío canónigo cuando estuvo destinado al Real de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria



No le niego que hubiera preferido practicar la otra. Suerte tiene su hermano si ha podido hacerlo. Donde yo vivía no había salas de armas que ofreciesen esa posibilidad, y donde vivo ahora no tengo ni posibilidad de practicar la deportiva. En cualquier caso, si su hermano es esgrimista sabrá Ud de sobra que quienes lo hemos practicado no nos caracterizamos precisamente por ir por ahí con una espada, es algo más filosófico y de equilibrio cuerpo mente, se lo digo por aquello que dijo de que "la prueba de verdad es poder usar eso en la calle". Es más, llegado el momento y dados los tiempos actuales me parece que resultaría bastante gilipollesco. Sería mucho más efectivo el tiro con arco, silencioso y directo.

Por cierto, Luis Pacheco de Narváez es el que perfecciona la esgrima española pero su creador fue Sánchez de Carranza.

Saludos


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Desde luego, está claro que en un caso de conflicto social grave lo que valdrían son las armas de fuego. 

Pero la esgrima, la histórica, tiene un sentido importantísimo, más que el compendio técnico, que también, es sobre todo la asunción del contexto moral en el que se le dio sentido a la verdadera destreza, como apuntó Carranza, aunque esto en aquellos tiempos no hace falta ni comentarlo.


----------



## Verto (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Desde luego, está claro que en un caso de conflicto social grave lo que valdrían son las armas de fuego.



Insisto, no desprecie Ud a un buen arquero o ballestero, en un conflicto grave aun podrían dar buen juego.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Así es, Día de la Raza es como se denominó inicialmente a la festividad, mientras que Día de la Hispanidad es la denominación suavizada por los marxistas culturales. Menudos tradicionalistas que no respetan la tradición y se suben al carro del neolenguaje. Pronto veremos a BGA celebrando el día de la resistencia indígena. Sólo es cuestión de irlos cociendo poco a poco.



son unos progres mariconservadores...se les nota en montón de cosas


Los Hijos del Domund.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Veo que es usted un personaje. Yo practiqué el tiro con arco de forma completamente autodidacta (aparte de otros instrumentos)... desde el diseño, la construcción hasta la técnica de tiro. En una reciente obra en la vieja casa paterna encontré un arma -hace años ya se había encontrado una de fuego que escapó a las requisas posguerra- que yo diría es de caza, sorpresa, que me confirma que la inclinación no surgió por generación espontánea...

El arco es una de las pocas armas casi imposible de detectar y controlar/limimitar, aunque su limitación también es evidente.

Pero, desde luego, ha de quedar claro que el arma de fuego es la única que vale algo en caso de revueltas. Y a día de hoy, en España su presencia, fuera de las fuerzas de seguridad, está mayoritaria ligada a las licencias de caza.

Las mamonadas de los gym no valen para, al menos todo lo que no sea el adquirir cierto fondo. Una gilipollez como un piano, además de una cuasipecado, cercano al de tirar comida.



Verto dijo:


> Seguro, hoy ya no duermo.
> 
> No le niego que hubiera preferido practicar la otra. Suerte tiene su hermano si ha podido hacerlo. Donde yo vivía no había salas de armas que ofreciesen esa posibilidad, y donde vivo ahora no tengo ni posibilidad de practicar la deportiva. En cualquier caso, si su hermano es esgrimista sabrá Ud de sobra que quienes lo hemos practicado no nos caracterizamos precisamente por ir por ahí con una espada, es algo más filosófico y de equilibrio cuerpo mente, se lo digo por aquello que dijo de que "la prueba de verdad es poder usar eso en la calle". Es más, llegado el momento y dados los tiempos actuales me parece que resultaría bastante gilipollesco. Sería mucho más efectivo el tiro con arco, silencioso y directo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Yo sólo tengo experiencia con la escopeta de caza. No es tan tradi como el arco o la esgrima pero supongo que de algo servirá llegado el caso.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Usted y yo vamos a tener que comunicarnos por privado...

(que ya tengo media pierna en España otra vez... )

Un saludo, me está inspirando usted aún más respeto, si cabía.

PD: quería rogaros a los hermanos católicos que trataran de hacer del hilo dedicado al Testamento de la Reina Isabel algo diferente, dedicarlo más a comentar y alabar dicho testamento que a entrar al trapo de los insultos judeonancidentitarios o como se llame, para eso tenemos muchos otros hilos y quería que fuera algo especial. Ellos necesitan de la respuesta especular como carnaza pero ahí quisiera algo diferente. A ver si es pusipla, basta simplemente con ignorar las babosadas de Renato, que sólo busca mi atención, y las provocaciones de la descendencia que deshonra aquel noble que compartió con el Maestro Narváez en sus estancias canarias.





Verto dijo:


> Insisto, no desprecie Ud a un buen arquero o ballestero, en un conflicto grave aun podrían dar buen juego.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Oct 2015)

Se nota cierto resentimiento para con la gente que está fuerte, resistente, ágil, con explosividad, disciplina, carácter y demás cosas alejadas del cuerpoescombrismo omeguista progresteronizado


----------



## Gorguera (10 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Se nota cierto resentimiento para con la gente que está fuerte, resistente, ágil, con explosividad, disciplina, carácter y demás cosas alejadas del cuerpoescombrismo omeguista progresteronizado



Yo he aprendido en este hilo que ser fuerte, disciplinado, con carácter, sentido del deber, sentido tribal, masculinidad y demás va en contra del evangelio. Y se le suma el hilo sobre la eugenesia. Ser más sano y fuerte ofende a Dios. De las cosas que se entera uno...


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Usted y yo vamos a tener que comunicarnos por privado...
> 
> (que ya tengo media pierna en España otra vez... )
> 
> ...



Qué rabia os da no poder rebatirme. Primero te ignoran, luego te atacan, y por último vences.


----------



## MariaL. (10 Oct 2015)

Estoy viendo Walking Dead, mientras os leo 
El tipo duro de la ballesta, la corta cabezas con la espada y llegando Renato con un trabuco español aparta a Adriadna (hermosa, rubia, con cintura de avispa cual una Sigrid) de un caminante mientras le pega a este un tiro al grito de: Santiago y cierra España

Para que digan luego que la tele no puede hacer daño :ouch:


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Estás hiperrebatido y se segurá haciendo sin problema, en este hilo y en otros, pero no en el de la Reina Isabel, al que quisiera aislar de vuestra sueciedad. Pero lo que divierte es hacerlo en modo troll, ese del que te has hecho prisionero torpemente. Como te dije el otro día, la cagaste al no hacerte primero respetar, ahora cuando intentas hablar en serio no cuelas. Tu alias quedó estigmatizado... a joderse, .



Renato dijo:


> Qué rabia os da no poder rebatirme. Primero te ignoran, luego te atacan, y por último vences.





---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 15:59 ----------

ola, meri, gracias por la hinforrmacon, ya no tengo que preguntarte ke ke ases... 

i ke tal hestas i eso?



MariaL. dijo:


> Estoy viendo Walking Dead, mientras os leo
> El tipo duro de la ballesta, la corta cabezas con la espada y llegando Renato con un trabuco español aparta a Adriadna (hermosa, rubia, con cintura de avispa cual una Sigrid) de un caminante mientras le pega a este un tiro al grito de: Santiago y cierra España
> 
> Para que digan luego que la tele no puede hacer daño :ouch:


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Estás hiperrebatido y se segurá haciendo sin problema, en este hilo y en otros, pero no en el de la Reina Isabel, al que quisiera aislar de vuestra sueciedad. Pero lo que divierte es hacerlo en modo troll, ese del que te has hecho prisionero torpemente. Como te dije el otro día, la cagaste al no hacerte primero respetar, ahora cuando intentas hablar en serio no cuelas. Tu alias quedó estigmatizado... a joderse, .



Y dale con lo de troll. ¿Donde está mi trolleo en ese hilo? Que tú quieras abrir hilos para que entre el comando tradi a felarte y te incomoden los puntos de vista contrarios es tu problema, no significa que sea troll. Este es un foro de discusión, si te displacen las disensiones abre un foro por tu cuenta y banea a los que no digan si bwana a vuestras idioteces.

Mira, para empezar un tradicionalista o es un enfermo mental o un troll ávido de llamar la atención con su postureo. Porque no me creo que nadie en el siglo XXI tenga sexo sólo en el matrimonio, o sea tan meapilas en muchos otros ámbitos que solo produce hilaridad en una persona normal. Por otro lado los que recurren al descalificativo de troll para atacar a su oponente son los trolls.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Fallido intento de ponerte serio. Ya no cuela, Renny el anglicano calvinista...  Busca otro alias para tratar de disimular y tal. 





Renato dijo:


> Y dale con lo de troll. ¿Donde está mi trolleo en ese hilo? Que tú quieras abrir hilos para que entre el comando tradi a felarte y te incomoden los puntos de vista contrarios es tu problema, no significa que sea troll. Este es un foro de discusión, si te displacen las disensiones abre un foro por tu cuenta y banea a los que no digan si bwana a vuestras idioteces.
> 
> Mira, para empezar un tradicionalista o es un enfermo mental o un troll ávido de llamar la atención con su postureo. Porque no me creo que nadie en el siglo XXI tenga sexo sólo en el matrimonio, o sea tan meapilas en muchos otros ámbitos que solo produce hilaridad en una persona normal. Por otro lado los que recurren al descalificativo de troll para atacar a su oponente son los trolls.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Oct 2015)

Maria, estás obsesionada con la rubia :XX:



Bernaldo dijo:


> la descendencia que deshonra aquel noble que compartió con el Maestro Narváez en sus estancias canarias.



más pendejadas proferidas desde la seguridad de la distancia y la ignorancia del desconocimiento



Gorguera dijo:


> Yo he aprendido en este hilo que ser fuerte, disciplinado, con carácter, sentido del deber, sentido tribal, masculinidad y demás va en contra del evangelio. Y se le suma el hilo sobre la eugenesia. Ser más sano y fuerte ofende a Dios. De las cosas que se entera uno...



va contra la ley de Dios, hombre, no te das cuenta...tienes que comer mucho y eso evita que nuestros refugiaos y demás hijos tercermundistas de Dios no pueden comer

Es pecado, cosa que coincide EXACTAMENTE con lo que piensan los progres como en Suecia cuando detuvieron a un tipo por estar cacholas...¡necesariamente había de ser producto de los anabolizantes! :XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

qué bobada, ahora querrás hacernos creer que aquel supuesto antepasado tuyo iba a estar orgulloso de tener un descendiente judío, que además aprovecha disimuladamente para meter de vez en cuando ofensas contra la Fe Católica?



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> más pendejadas proferidas desde la seguridad de la distancia y la ignorancia del desconocimiento


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Fallido intento de ponerte serio. Ya no cuela, Renny el anglicano calvinista...  Busca otro alias para tratar de disimular y tal.




Puedo trollear en algunos momentos, igual que tú que tampoco andas manco a ese respecto. Pero en el hilo precisamente al que te refieres no he trolleado y cualquiera es testigo. Te va a crecer la nariz como a Pinocho.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Este que escribe tiene una trayectoria anterior como Leolfredo, ahora Bernaldo, previa a mis desbarres trolleros. Este hecho ha conseguido darle cierta entidad independientemente de dicho trolleo, circunstancia de la que tú careces.

Es caído víctima de tu propia trampa, por muy enteradillo que estés de ciertos temas. La cagaste, papo. Hazte de un multi... es mi consejo, y que nadie se de cuenta de que eres el mismo que firma como Renato hasta que pasen meses, incluso años.



Renato dijo:


> Puedo trollear en algunos momentos, igual que tú que tampoco andas manco a ese respecto. Pero en el hilo precisamente al que te refieres no he trolleado y cualquiera es testigo. Te va a crecer la nariz como a Pinocho.


----------



## Verto (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Veo que es usted un personaje. Yo practiqué el tiro con arco de forma completamente autodidacta (aparte de otros instrumentos)... desde el diseño, la construcción hasta la técnica de tiro. En una reciente obra en la vieja casa paterna encontré un arma -hace años ya se había encontrado una de fuego que escapó a las requisas posguerra- que yo diría es de caza, sorpresa, que me confirma que la inclinación no surgió por generación espontánea...
> 
> El arco es una de las pocas armas casi imposible de detectar y controlar/limimitar, aunque su limitación también es evidente.
> 
> ...



Sí, así también empecé yo con el arco hasta que finalmente me hice con un recurvado. Mi padre era cazador y mi abuelo pescador, supongo que algo habré heredado. Y si bien me gusta la historia de las armas, soy una persona bastante pacífica.

Tampoco he sido nunca de gyms, ni de futbol u otros deportes mayoritarios, excepto una vez que tuve que ir a rehabilitación por un accidente. Siempre me ha parecido un poco estúpidos y alienantes los deportes de masas. No se, es algo personal que imagino viene del rechazo que me producían las peleas de amigos cuando eres chico por tontadas en un partido y tal. He practicado más bien lo que hoy llaman deportes de aventura, aunque cuando yo empecé eran simplemente escalada, montañismo, espeleo o caza. Y siempre con gente más entrenada y adiestrada que yo, aunque los años no perdonan y hoy se ha masificado y entontizado mucho ese ámbito, lo que le resta atractivo. Salvo la montaña y el arco, actualmente no practico nada más. Nunca me han gustado las rivalidades y por eso supongo que he optado siempre por los deportes donde el reto es la naturaleza. No crea que no me han llamado rarito pocas veces por eso, pero sigo pensando que es estúpido competir entre hombres. El llamado original es a dominar el mundo y no a los hombres.


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Tampoco he sido nunca de gyms, ni de futbol u otros deportes mayoritarios, excepto una vez que tuve que ir a rehabilitación por un accidente. Siempre me ha parecido un poco estúpidos y alienantes los deportes de masas.



El gimnasio hace 15 años y más para atrás no era algo tan de moda. Buscaos otra excusa.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> qué bobada, ahora querrás hacernos creer que aquel supuesto antepasado tuyo iba a estar orgulloso de tener un descendiente judío, que además aprovecha disimuladamente para meter de vez en cuando ofensas contra la Fe Católica?



Mucho más orgulloso que los tuyos viendo como aplaudes la entrada de muslimes a Europa



Verto dijo:


> Sí, así también empecé yo con el arco hasta que finalmente me hice con un recurvado. Mi padre era cazador y mi abuelo pescador, supongo que algo habré heredado. Y si bien me gusta la historia de las armas, soy una persona bastante pacífica.
> 
> Tampoco he sido nunca de gyms, ni de futbol u otros deportes mayoritarios, excepto una vez que tuve que ir a rehabilitación por un accidente. Siempre me ha parecido un poco estúpidos y alienantes los deportes de masas. No se, es algo personal que imagino viene del rechazo que me producían las peleas de amigos cuando eres chico por tontadas en un partido y tal. He practicado más bien lo que hoy llaman deportes de aventura, aunque cuando yo empecé eran simplemente escalada, montañismo, espeleo o caza. Y siempre con gente más entrenada y adiestrada que yo, aunque los años no perdonan y hoy se ha masificado y entontizado mucho ese ámbito, lo que le resta atractivo. Salvo la montaña y el arco, actualmente no practico nada más. Nunca me han gustado las rivalidades y por eso supongo que he optado siempre por los deportes donde el reto es la naturaleza. No crea que no me han llamado rarito pocas veces por eso, pero sigo pensando que es estúpido competir entre hombres. El llamado original es a dominar el mundo y no a los hombres.




Cuando antes he hablado de los Pizarro, los Nuñez de Balboa o los Cortés no me refería aunque lo expliqué de sobras porque ustedes quisieron entender lo que les dio la gana. No quería decir que yo o cualquiera de los que estamos llamándoles pusilánimes estemos a la altura de heroicidades de ese estilo. Son muchos los llamados y escasos los elegidos. De cada uno de ellos hubo uno. Pero no se engañen; iban con la gente conflictiva de la época, los violentos, los intolerantes, los bronquistas agresivos y con sed de sangre que despreciaban su propia vida y no se resignaban a estar atados a un trozo de tierra o soportando a un maestro artesano...estaba hablando de eso, de gente que no puede estarse quieta y que no aspira porque no sabe ni puede a una existencia pacífica. Los hombres que iban con ellos hoy día son delincuentes, presidiarios, ultras de fútbol, alguno estará metido en la Legión como mucho.

En cuanto a la gente que pelea en una disciplina, pues es mucho más pacífica que la que no pelea porque se ha domado a sí mismo

Para saber pelear hay que controlarse primero. Saber qué puedes dar y qué no debes dar. A qué te expones y de qué te resguardas.

Y sobre todo a que la violencia si no tiene un propósito específico y necesario, mejor dejarla.

Cualquier disciplina de lucha transmite estas cosas, por eso se siguen enseñando en ejércitos y unidades especiales de fuerzas de seguridad aunque jamás se vayan a utilizar

El único deporte que he visto en el que sí hay más bronquista es el rugby, por el caracter tribal que tiene y que si en un bar se meten con uno, todos salen a defenderle.

Hasta que yo me puse en serio era muchísimo más conflictivo y autodestructivo. Fueron los entrenadores y los compañeros los que te bajan los humos, te hacen ver que ahí no eres nadie y que cada sitio tiene su cosa y cada cosa tiene su sitio

También se conoce gente que ha tenido problemas parecidos (barrio conflictivo, caracter autodestructivo y esas cosas) y que los ha superado en buena medida gracias a eso. Tienes buenos ejemplos al lado tuyo en lugar de lo contrario si sigues con las mismas compañías pensando en malas ideas y teniendo peores costumbres.

Hay gente que de naturaleza somos violentos y o hacemos eso o acabaremos mal.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Bueno, yo sí que fui futbolero, hasta los 17, ex-compas internacionales con la roja y tal... pero yo entonces estaba demasiado silvestre, en tiempo de siegas me saltaba entrenamientos, cuando llegaba tiempo de mudas me iba a ayudar a mi viejo y esas cosas. El verano antes de optar por los estudios, arreglando el tejado de una cabaña una ripia cedió y me jodí el menisco...

Pero con el tema armero seguí un tiempo más, sí, es algo apasionante.

PD: mi desprecio por las mazadas del gym proviene de la experiencia, por conocer la pasta de que están hechos la mayoría de ellos cuando hay que demostrar algo más que musculitos,,,  ,,,



Verto dijo:


> Sí, así también empecé yo con el arco hasta que finalmente me hice con un recurvado. Mi padre era cazador y mi abuelo pescador, supongo que algo habré heredado. Y si bien me gusta la historia de las armas, soy una persona bastante pacífica.
> 
> Tampoco he sido nunca de gyms, ni de futbol u otros deportes mayoritarios, excepto una vez que tuve que ir a rehabilitación por un accidente. Siempre me ha parecido un poco estúpidos y alienantes los deportes de masas. No se, es algo personal que imagino viene del rechazo que me producían las peleas de amigos cuando eres chico por tontadas en un partido y tal. He practicado más bien lo que hoy llaman deportes de aventura, aunque cuando yo empecé eran simplemente escalada, montañismo, espeleo o caza. Y siempre con gente más entrenada y adiestrada que yo, aunque los años no perdonan y hoy se ha masificado y entontizado mucho ese ámbito, lo que le resta atractivo. Salvo la montaña y el arco, actualmente no practico nada más. Nunca me han gustado las rivalidades y por eso supongo que he optado siempre por los deportes donde el reto es la naturaleza. No crea que no me han llamado rarito pocas veces por eso, pero sigo pensando que es estúpido competir entre hombres. El llamado original es a dominar el mundo y no a los hombres.





---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 16:32 ----------

No me gusta la entrada de moros ni la de judíos. Apruebo la ayuda humanitaria a refugiados de guerra hasta que las guerras de sus países terminen.

En cambio, tu judeidad no es circunstancial, es toda una afrenta a la honra de aquel antepasado.

Ten por seguro que la deshonra lo tendría medio enloquecido.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Mucho más orgulloso que los tuyos viendo como aplaudes la entrada de muslimes a Europa.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Oct 2015)

Verto coincidimos en la escalada y lo del fútbol, una puta mariconada modernoide diseñada por los burgueses británicos para tener enttrenenido a sus proletarios y lumpen


----------



## Verto (10 Oct 2015)

No me van los gym no por que sean mayoritarios, sino simplemente por que nunca me ha atraído ese rollo hedonista que suele haber en el mundillo ese. Los únicos deportes que respeto de los gyms son el boxeo o las artes marciales por su componente de disciplina y respeto al oponente, pero tampoco los he practicado y no podría decir si me satisfacen o no. Simplemente he seguido otros caminos. En el sentido que Ud dice me parece una buena forma de encauzar un caracter por naturaleza violento. Ahora, los rollos estos del culto al cuerpo sin más, tan de moda, como que no me van ni me han ido nunca.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Desde luego en mi caso es una modernez de la que no me siento especialmente orgulloso de haber practicado.

De aquella me daba rabia que mi viejo no se preocupara de los entrenamientos y hasta me llevara a trabajar cuando tocaba. Pero ahora entiendo el desdén y que sabía más que yo de aquella.






Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Verto coincidimos en la escalada y lo del fútbol, una puta mariconada modernoide diseñada por los burgueses británicos para tener enttrenenido a sus proletarios y lumpen


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> No me van los gym no por que sean mayoritarios, sino simplemente por que nunca me ha atraído ese rollo hedonista que suele haber en el mundillo ese. Los únicos deportes que respeto de los gyms son el boxeo o las artes marciales por su componente de disciplina y respeto al oponente, pero tampoco los he practicado y no podría decir si me satisfacen o no. Simplemente he seguido otros caminos. En el sentido que Ud dice me parece una buena forma de encauzar un caracter por naturaleza violento. Ahora, los rollos estos del culto al cuerpo sin más, tan de moda, como que no me van ni me han ido nunca.



El culto al cuerpo es el que ha hecho el gimnasio un fenómeno masivo, pero eso no quiere decir que la gente que fuese al gimnasio cuando no estaba tan de moda viviera obsesionada por lucir musculitos. De hecho en el body building cuando se pasa de cierto nivel no queda muy estético el cuerpo que digamos, y en las mujeres ni te cuento.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Oct 2015)

Y la halterofilia, y el strongman y el powerlifting y la gimnasia artística, etc, etc. Y cualquier persona que desee mejorar en su deporte ha de estar en el gimnasio. Los nadadores van al gimnasio, los esgrimistas van al gimnasio y los atletas van al gimnasio.

La vanidad debe de ser el último motivo por el cual hacer algo y no se está a salvo en ningún sitio de ella, mire en casi cualquier deporte de equipo como está todo basado en yo soy mejor que tú y tal y cual


ya se lo he dicho antes, el gimnasio es la biblioteca del cuerpo y negarlo es ponerse a la altura de los mongolos que dicen que leer no sirve

Estar pendiente de los motivos ajenos para hacer algo uno mismo es algo muy del qué dirán. Muy español. Y muy católico...alejarse del mal no sea que se me pegue algo


----------



## wanamaker (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Mientras las morisma va aumentando de número, lo inteligente son las guanameiqueradas tipo cagarse en la p... iglesia.
> 
> Espabila, quieras o no, tú y/o tus descendientes tendréis que optar por el Islam o por la Iglesia esa a la que insultas y difamas.
> 
> Lo sabéis y eso os escuece. Aún así os negáis a asumirlo, insultando a la Fe a la que tendréis que agarraros si no queréis el Islam.



Si queremos que no venga morisma, es precismente porque no queremos la obligacion de asumir ninguna "Fe".
Yo opto por una sociedad en la que ningun grupo de fanaticos quieran imponer su religion. Por eso no queremos moros, y por eso no hacemos ni puto caso a los catolicos. Asumelo.

PD: El gimnasio no tiene nada de hedonista. Hedonista, o no, es la persona que va al gimnasio.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

No existe esa posibilidad. Tu pensamiento infantil te impide comprenderlo.

Es el mismo resorte que os lleva a algunos a no querer ver que los actos de nuestros "representantes" nos salpican.

Pero, nenes, ¿cómo os creéis que el mundo va a adaptarse a vuestros caprichos?



wanamaker dijo:


> Si queremos que no venga morisma, es precismente porque no queremos la obligacion de asumir ninguna "Fe".
> Yo opto por una sociedad en la que ningun grupo de fanaticos quieran imponer su religion. Por eso no queremos moros, y por eso no hacemos ni puto caso a los catolicos. Asumelo.
> 
> PD: El gimnasio no tiene nada de hedonista. Hedonista, o no, es la persona que va al gimnasio.


----------



## wanamaker (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No existe esa posibilidad. Tu pensamiento infantil te impide comprenderlo.
> 
> Es el mismo resorte que os lleva a algunos a no querer ver que los actos de nuestros "representantes" nos salpican.
> 
> Pero, nenes, ¿cómo os creéis que el mundo va a adaptarse a vuestros caprichos?



Pues hay paises como Francia que llevan un poquito siendo laicos.
Parece que esa posibilidad si existe.

Y eso de que tendremos que elegir entre Islam y Cristianismo, es el motivo de vuestras ganas de que entren cuantos mas moros mejor?
Pues echaremos a los moros, y de paso, a sus quintacolumnistas.

El mundo tampoco va sobre tus caprichos. Eres consciente de que cada vez hay menos catolicos en España? Pues eso, asumelo.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Vaya, vaya, Francia... el mejor ejemplo... :rolleye:



wanamaker dijo:


> Pues hay paises como Francia que llevan un poquito siendo laicos.
> Parece que esa posibilidad si existe.
> 
> Y eso de que tendremos que elegir entre Islam y Cristianismo, es el motivo de vuestras ganas de que entren cuantos mas moros mejor?
> ...


----------



## wanamaker (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, Francia... el mejor ejemplo... :rolleye:



Toda Europa valdria como ejemplo. Asumelo.
Te suena el ni pp ni psoe?
Pues ni moros ni cristianos.
Bueno, los cristianos se han adaptado a la situacion, aunque algunos pocos sueñen con revivir tiempos "mejores".


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

No está en tu elección.

Allá tú, sigue escupiendo contra la Iglesia a la que te tendrás que abrazar cuando la morisma te explique con hechos lo que tu estrecha mente no es capaz de asumir en teorías.





wanamaker dijo:


> Toda Europa valdria como ejemplo. Asumelo.
> Te suena el ni pp ni psoe?
> Pues ni moros ni cristianos.
> Bueno, los cristianos se han adaptado a la situacion, aunque algunos pocos sueñen con revivir tiempos "mejores".


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Se puede ser cristiano sin ser papista, EEUU es un ejemplo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (10 Oct 2015)

Lo más gracioso es lo mentirosos que son para poder seguir defendiendo al Anti Papa. Bueno, en verdad es cuando hacen como que se lo creen y entonces se ponen en plan pagafantas bélicos, escuchapolvos de la guerra donde otros se divierten y ellos se matan a pajas

No obstante y para recentrar el tema, recordemos


Sirios en edad de pelear; no refugiados
Irakíes en edad de pelear; no refugiados
Afganos; no refugiados
Sudaneses; no refugiados
Eritreos; no refugiados
Senegaleses; no refugiados
Indios; no refugiados
Paquistaníes; no refugiados


Ejemplo








Ningún refugiado. Sin embargo el kurita de la colina vaticana dice que nos los tenemos que comer mientras nuestros tradis apaniaguaos chonflones y sumisos ponen la mejor cara que pueden mientras se les corta la digestión


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Me pongo en las calzas de aquel noble cristiano de otros siglos y vomitaría viendo un descendiente mío judío encizañando contra la Iglesia. Métete a emporcar en tu sinagoga o debate con seriedad.

Por cierto, ¿a los que sean refugiados de guerra admites la legitimidad de acogida?

Porque claro, en ese caso el debate quedaría reducido a: ¿se está realizando un control adecuado o no por los estados?

Y aquí, evidentemente, podemos comentar muchas cosas.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Lo más gracioso es lo mentirosos que son para poder seguir defendiendo al Anti Papa.





---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 17:41 ----------

Y tú, anglicano, eres otro ejemplo a seguir.. ::



Renato dijo:


> Se puede ser cristiano sin ser papista, EEUU es un ejemplo.


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me pongo en las calzas de aquel noble cristiano de otros siglos y vomitaría viendo un descendiente mío judío encizañando contra la Iglesia. Métete a emporcar en tu sinagoga o debate con seriedad.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿a los que sean refugiados de guerra admites la legitimidad de acogida?
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, un anglicano también es cristiano igual que un católico. Los católicos no tienen el monopolio de Cristo. Si no me entiendes el papa estará encantado de explicártelo. :XX:


----------



## Verto (10 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> La vanidad debe de ser el último motivo por el cual hacer algo y no se está a salvo en ningún sitio de ella, mire en casi cualquier deporte de equipo como está todo basado en yo soy mejor que tú y tal y cual



Estoy de acuerdo en lo de la vanidad, en que todo el deporte esté basado en ella no. Evidentemente, como dijo Ud en otra ocasión, couj, couj... Ud y yo pertenecemos a generaciones distintas, y pienso por lo que dice ahora que también nos mueven diferentes motivaciones.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

La Iglesia Católica es la única fundada por Cristo.

La reunificación se dará con la vuelta a la jerarquía romana o no se dará.





Renato dijo:


> Efectivamente, un anglicano también es cristiano igual que un católico. Los católicos no tienen el monopolio de Cristo. Si no me entiendes el papa estará encantado de explicártelo. :XX:


----------



## wanamaker (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La Iglesia Católica es la única fundada por Cristo.
> 
> La reunificación se dará con la vuelta a la jerarquía romana o no se dará.



Sois una parodia.....


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La Iglesia Católica es la única fundada por Cristo.



Y la Ortodoxa quién la fundó? ¿Perico el de los palotes? Me parece increípla que secundéis al papa sólo para lo que perjudica a España como la aceptación de invasores musulmanes y seáis tan inflexibles en la defensa de las fronteras de vuestra fe, que serán invadidas tarde o temprano por el ecumenismo imparapla. Ríndete, la resistencia es inútil.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

La continuidad desde Pedro hasta Francisco es incontestable.

Perdón, incuntestapla.






Renato dijo:


> Y la Ortodoxa quién la fundó? ¿Perico el de los palotes? Me parece increípla que secundéis al papa sólo para lo que perjudica a España como la aceptación de invasores musulmanes y seáis tan inflexibles en la defensa de las fronteras de vuestra fe, que serán invadidas tarde o temprano por el ecumenismo imparapla. Ríndete, la resistencia es inútil.


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La continuidad desde Pedro hasta Francisco es incontestable.
> 
> Perdón, incuntestapla.



La continuidad desde Pedro hasta el patriarca de Moscú también es incontestable.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Lo es desde el momento de que la línea de Pedro a Francisco es directa.




Renato dijo:


> La continuidad desde Pedro hasta el patriarca de Moscú también es incontestable.


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo es desde el momento de que la línea de Pedro a Francisco es directa.



Quién sabe, la Iglesia católica llegó a tener 3 papas simultáneos. Quizás Paco el Ecuménico sea sucesor del falso. La Iglesia tenía por costumbre llamar antipapas a los papas verdaderos para disimular.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Este es el verdadero Renato, el trolleante, no el que intenta pasar por forero y debatiente serio.

ke ases oi, Rena, sales de juerga?



Renato dijo:


> Quién sabe, la Iglesia católica llegó a tener 3 papas simultáneos. Quizás Paco el Ecuménico sea sucesor del falso. La Iglesia tenía por costumbre llamar antipapas a los papas verdaderos para disimular.


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Este es el verdadero Renato, el trolleante, no el que intenta pasar por forero y debatiente serio.
> 
> ke ases oi, Rena, sales de juerga?



Demuestra que el papa Luna era el falso.


----------



## Verto (10 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Demuestra que el papa Luna era el falso.



No, no. Demuestren Uds que este Papa es falso. La prueba de la carga recae sobre la acusación.

Llevan más de ciento cincuenta páginas sin poder hacerlo, más allá de manifestar sus propias fobias y opiniones personales. 

La pregunta viene de muy atrás, demuestren que este Papa enseña contra el Evangelio y el Magisterio Eclesial. Es sencillo ¿no?


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

No lo van a hacer, lo que les molesta es precisamente que un Papa siga las enseñanzas de Jesucristo.

En realidad lo que estarían es deseando que se comportara de forma odiosa con los refugiados porque entonces ahí sí que podrían acusarle de anticristiano.

Pero no pueden. Y eso les arde.



Verto dijo:


> No, no. Demuestren Uds que este Papa es falso. La prueba de la carga recae sobre la acusación.
> 
> Llevan más de ciento cincuenta páginas sin poder hacerlo, más allá de manifestar sus propias fobias y opiniones personales.
> 
> La pregunta viene de muy atrás, demuestren que este Papa enseña contra el Evangelio y el Magisterio Eclesial. Es sencillo ¿no?


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> No, no. Demuestren Uds que este Papa es falso. La prueba de la carga recae sobre la acusación.
> 
> Llevan más de ciento cincuenta páginas sin poder hacerlo, más allá de manifestar sus propias fobias y opiniones personales.
> 
> La pregunta viene de muy atrás, demuestren que este Papa enseña contra el Evangelio y el Magisterio Eclesial. Es sencillo ¿no?



Por sus obras los conoceréis: el papa Francisco está a favor de la invasión musulmana de Europa, le hace el juego al marxismo cultural, va a EEUU a dar charletas y no menciona en un solo momento el nombre de Jesús, censura la conquista española en América que le da de comer ... sigo? El papa es el Antipapa, aunque la Iglesia no lo reconozca porque está trufada también de elementos como él en las altas instancias. La Iglesia Ortodoxa es más fiel al mensaje de Jesús y por tanto la verdadera.


----------



## Verto (10 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Por sus obras los conoceréis: el papa Francisco está a favor de la invasión musulmana de Europa, le hace el juego al marxismo cultural, va a EEUU a dar charletas y no menciona en un solo momento el nombre de Jesús, censura la conquista española en América que le da de comer ... sigo? El papa es el Antipapa, aunque la Iglesia no lo reconozca porque está trufada también de elementos como él en las altas instancias. La Iglesia Ortodoxa es más fiel al mensaje de Jesús y por tanto la verdadera.



Todos esos absurdos ya están contestados en el hilo reiteradamente, no me voy a repetir pues no tengo vocación de ajo. Si de verdad no es Ud un troll, reléaselo.

En cuanto a que el Papa no mencione explícitamente el nombre de Jesús, es porque emplea mayormente la palabra Cristo pero si le sirve: “Jesucristo camina por las calles", dicho por Francisco en el corazón de Nueva York.

Buenas noches


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Todas y cada una de sus acusaciones son falsas. Con verdades no tienen nada que argumentar.





Verto dijo:


> Todos esos absurdos ya están contestados en el hilo reiteradamente, no me voy a repetir pues no tengo vocación de ajo. Si de verdad no es Ud un troll, reléaselo.
> 
> En cuanto a que el Papa no mencione explícitamente el nombre de Jesús, es porque emplea mayormente la palabra Cristo pero si le sirve: “Jesucristo camina por las calles", dicho por Francisco en el corazón de Nueva York.
> 
> Buenas noches


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Todos esos absurdos ya están contestados en el hilo reiteradamente, no me voy a repetir pues no tengo vocación de ajo. Si de verdad no es Ud un troll, reléaselo.
> 
> En cuanto a que el Papa no mencione explícitamente el nombre de Jesús, es porque emplea mayormente la palabra Cristo pero si le sirve: “Jesucristo camina por las calles", dicho por Francisco en el corazón de Nueva York.
> 
> Buenas noches



El problema es que tus contestaciones no me parece que refuten nada de lo que yo afirmo, así que seguiré manteniendo estas acusaciones. Es como cuando afirmo que los jesuitas incumplieron la legislación española sobre evangelizar en español y tú me pones simplemente referencias bibliográficas que sinceramente, dudo que te las hayas leido.

Admito que yo tampoco me he leído el discurso del antipapa, pero con el buscador de firefox he buscado Jesucristo, Cristo y Jesús:

Cristo: 0 apariciones
Jesucristo: 0 apariciones
Jesús : 0 apariciones

Discurso completo del Papa Francisco ante el Congreso de Estados Unidos

Les agradezco la invitación que me han hecho a que les dirija la palabra en esta sesión conjunta del Congreso en «la tierra de los libres y en la patria de los valientes». Me gustaría pensar que lo han hecho porque también yo soy un hijo de este gran continente, del que todos nosotros hemos recibido tanto y con el que tenemos una responsabilidad común.
Cada hijo o hija de un país tiene una misión, una responsabilidad personal y social. La de ustedes como Miembros del Congreso, por medio de la actividad legislativa, consiste en hacer que este País crezca como Nación. Ustedes son el rostro de su pueblo, sus representantes. Y están llamados a defender y custodiar la dignidad de sus conciudadanos en la búsqueda constante y exigente del bien común, pues éste es el principal desvelo de la política. La sociedad política perdura si se plantea, como vocación, satisfacer las necesidades comunes favoreciendo el crecimiento de todos sus miembros, especialmente de los que están en situación de mayor vulnerabilidad o riesgo. La actividad legislativa siempre está basada en la atención al pueblo. A eso han sido invitados, llamados, convocados por las urnas.
Se trata de una tarea que me recuerda la figura de Moisés en una doble perspectiva. Por un lado, el Patriarca y legislador del Pueblo de Israel simboliza la necesidad que tienen los pueblos de mantener la conciencia de unidad por medio de una legislación justa. Por otra parte, la figura de Moisés nos remite directamente a Dios y por lo tanto a la dignidad trascendente del ser humano. Moisés nos ofrece una buena síntesis de su labor: ustedes están invitados a proteger, por medio de la ley, la imagen y semejanza plasmada por Dios en cada rostro.
En esta perspectiva quisiera hoy no sólo dirigirme a ustedes, sino con ustedes y en ustedes a todo el pueblo de los Estados Unidos. Aquí junto con sus Representantes, quisiera tener la oportunidad de dialogar con miles de hombres y mujeres que luchan cada día para trabajar honradamente, para llevar el pan a su casa, para ahorrar y –poco a poco– conseguir una vida mejor para los suyos. Que no se resignan solamente a pagar sus impuestos, sino que –con su servicio silencioso– sostienen la convivencia. Que crean lazos de solidaridad por medio de iniciativas espontáneas pero también a través de organizaciones que buscan paliar el dolor de los más necesitados.
Me gustaría dialogar con tantos abuelos que atesoran la sabiduría forjada por los años e intentan de muchas maneras, especialmente a través del voluntariado, compartir sus experiencias y conocimientos. Sé que son muchos los que se jubilan pero no se retiran; siguen activos construyendo esta tierra. Me gustaría dialogar con todos esos jóvenes que luchan por sus deseos nobles y altos, que no se dejan atomizar por las ofertas fáciles, que saben enfrentar situaciones difíciles, fruto muchas veces de la inmadurez de los adultos. Con todos ustedes quisiera dialogar y me gustaría hacerlo a partir de la memoria de su pueblo.
Mi visita tiene lugar en un momento en que los hombres y mujeres de buena voluntad conmemoran el aniversario de algunos ilustres norteamericanos. Salvando los vaivenes de la historia y las ambigüedades propias de los seres humanos, con sus muchas diferencias y límites, estos hombres y mujeres apostaron, con trabajo, abnegación y hasta con su propia sangre, por forjar un futuro mejor. Con su vida plasmaron valores fundantes que viven para siempre en el alma de todo el pueblo. Un pueblo con alma puede pasar por muchas encrucijadas, tensiones y conflictos, pero logra siempre encontrar los recursos para salir adelante y hacerlo con dignidad. Estos hombres y mujeres nos aportan una hermenéutica, una manera de ver y analizar la realidad. Honrar su memoria, en medio de los conflictos, nos ayuda a recuperar, en el hoy de cada día, nuestras reservas culturales.
Me limito a mencionar cuatro de estos ciudadanos: Abraham Lincoln, Martin Luther King, Dorothy Day y Thomas Merton.
Estamos en el ciento cincuenta aniversario del asesinato del Presidente Abraham Lincoln, el defensor de la libertad, que ha trabajado incansablemente para que «esta Nación, por la gracia de Dios, tenga una nueva aurora de libertad». Construir un futuro de libertad exige amor al bien común y colaboración con un espíritu de subsidiaridad y solidaridad.
Todos conocemos y estamos sumamente preocupados por la inquietante situación social y política de nuestro tiempo. El mundo es cada vez más un lugar de conflictos violentos, de odio nocivo, de sangrienta atrocidad, cometida incluso en el nombre de Dios y de la religión. Somos conscientes de que ninguna religión es inmune a diversas formas de aberración individual o de extremismo ideológico. Esto nos urge a estar atentos frente a cualquier tipo de fundamentalismo de índole religiosa o del tipo que fuere. Combatir la violencia perpetrada bajo el nombre de una religión, una ideología, o un sistema económico y, al mismo tiempo, proteger la libertad de las religiones, de las ideas, de las personas requiere un delicado equilibrio en el que tenemos que trabajar. Y, por otra parte, puede generarse una tentación a la que hemos de prestar especial atención: el reduccionismo simplista que divide la realidad en buenos y malos; permítanme usar la expresión: en justos y pecadores. El mundo contemporáneo con sus heridas, que sangran en tantos hermanos nuestros, nos convoca a afrontar todas las polarizaciones que pretenden dividirlo en dos bandos. Sabemos que en el afán de querer liberarnos del enemigo exterior podemos caer en la tentación de ir alimentando el enemigo interior. Copiar el odio y la violencia del tirano y del asesino es la mejor manera de ocupar su lugar. A eso este pueblo dice: No.
Nuestra respuesta, en cambio, es de esperanza y de reconciliación, de paz y de justicia. Se nos pide tener el coraje y usar nuestra inteligencia para resolver las crisis geopolíticas y económicas que abundan hoy. También en el mundo desarrollado las consecuencias de estructuras y acciones injustas aparecen con mucha evidencia. Nuestro trabajo se centra en devolver la esperanza, corregir las injusticias, mantener la fe en los compromisos, promoviendo así la recuperación de las personas y de los pueblos. Ir hacia delante juntos, en un renovado espíritu de fraternidad y solidaridad, cooperando con entusiasmo al bien común.
El reto que tenemos que afrontar hoy nos pide una renovación del espíritu de colaboración que ha producido tanto bien a lo largo de la historia de los Estados Unidos. La complejidad, la gravedad y la urgencia de tal desafío exige poner en común los recursos y los talentos que poseemos y empeñarnos en sostenernos mutuamente, respetando las diferencias y las convicciones de conciencia.
En estas tierras, las diversas comunidades religiosas han ofrecido una gran ayuda para construir y reforzar la sociedad. Es importante, hoy como en el pasado, que la voz de la fe, que es una voz de fraternidad y de amor, que busca sacar lo mejor de cada persona y de cada sociedad, pueda seguir siendo escuchada. Tal cooperación es un potente instrumento en la lucha por erradicar las nuevas formas mundiales de esclavitud, que son fruto de grandes injusticias que pueden ser superadas sólo con nuevas políticas y consensos sociales.
Apelo aquí a la historia política de los Estados Unidos, donde la democracia está radicada en la mente del Pueblo. Toda actividad política debe servir y promover el bien de la persona humana y estar fundada en el respeto de su dignidad. «Sostenemos como evidentes estas verdades: que todos los hombres son creados iguales; que han sido dotados por el Creador de ciertos derechos inalienables; que entre estos está la vida, la libertad y la búsqueda de la felicidad» (Declaración de Independencia, 4 julio 1776). Si es verdad que la política debe servir a la persona humana, se sigue que no puede ser esclava de la economía y de las finanzas. La política responde a la necesidad imperiosa de convivir para construir juntos el bien común posible, el de una comunidad que resigna intereses particulares para poder compartir, con justicia y paz, sus bienes, sus intereses, su vida social. No subestimo la dificultad que esto conlleva, pero los aliento en este esfuerzo.
En esta sede quiero recordar también la marcha que, cincuenta años atrás, Martin Luther King encabezó desde Selma a Montgomery, en la campaña por realizar el «sueño» de plenos derechos civiles y políticos para los afro-americanos. Su sueño sigue resonando en nuestros corazones. Me alegro de que Estados Unidos siga siendo para muchos la tierra de los «sueños». Sueños que movilizan a la acción, a la participación, al compromiso. Sueños que despiertan lo que de más profundo y auténtico hay en los pueblos.
En los últimos siglos, millones de personas han alcanzado esta tierra persiguiendo el sueño de poder construir su propio futuro en libertad. Nosotros, pertenecientes a este continente, no nos asustamos de los extranjeros, porque muchos de nosotros hace tiempo fuimos extranjeros. Les hablo como hijo de inmigrantes, como muchos de ustedes que son descendientes de inmigrantes. Trágicamente, los derechos de cuantos vivieron aquí mucho antes que nosotros no siempre fueron respetados. A estos pueblos y a sus naciones, desde el corazón de la democracia norteamericana, deseo reafirmarles mi más alta estima y reconocimiento. Aquellos primeros contactos fueron bastantes convulsos y sangrientos, pero es difícil enjuiciar el pasado con los criterios del presente. Sin embargo, cuando el extranjero nos interpela, no podemos cometer los pecados y los errores del pasado. Debemos elegir la posibilidad de vivir ahora en el mundo más noble y justo posible, mientras formamos las nuevas generaciones, con una educación que no puede dar nunca la espalda a los «vecinos», a todo lo que nos rodea. Construir una nación nos lleva a pensarnos siempre en relación con otros, saliendo de la lógica de enemigo para pasar a la lógica de la recíproca subsidiaridad, dando lo mejor de nosotros. Confío que lo haremos.
Nuestro mundo está afrontando una crisis de refugiados sin precedentes desde los tiempos de la II Guerra Mundial. Lo que representa grandes desafíos y decisiones difíciles de tomar. A lo que se suma, en este continente, las miles de personas que se ven obligadas a viajar hacia el norte en búsqueda de una vida mejor para sí y para sus seres queridos, en un anhelo de vida con mayores oportunidades. ¿Acaso no es lo que nosotros queremos para nuestros hijos? No debemos dejarnos intimidar por los números, más bien mirar a las personas, sus rostros, escuchar sus historias mientras luchamos por asegurarles nuestra mejor respuesta a su situación. Una respuesta que siempre será humana, justa y fraterna. Cuidémonos de una tentación contemporánea: descartar todo lo que moleste. Recordemos la regla de oro: «Hagan ustedes con los demás como quieran que los demás hagan con ustedes» (Mt 7,12).
Esta regla nos da un parámetro de acción bien preciso: tratemos a los demás con la misma pasión y compasión con la que queremos ser tratados. Busquemos para los demás las mismas posibilidades que deseamos para nosotros. Acompañemos el crecimiento de los otros como queremos ser acompañados. En definitiva: queremos seguridad, demos seguridad; queremos vida, demos vida; queremos oportunidades, brindemos oportunidades. El parámetro que usemos para los demás será el parámetro que el tiempo usará con nosotros. La regla de oro nos recuerda la responsabilidad que tenemos de custodiar y defender la vida humana en todas las etapas de su desarrollo.
Esta certeza es la que me ha llevado, desde el principio de mi ministerio, a trabajar en diferentes niveles para solicitar la abolición mundial de la pena de muerte. Estoy convencido que este es el mejor camino, porque cada vida es sagrada, cada persona humana está dotada de una dignidad inalienable y la sociedad sólo puede beneficiarse en la rehabilitación de aquellos que han cometido algún delito. Recientemente, mis hermanos Obispos aquí, en los Estados Unidos, han renovado el llamamiento para la abolición de la pena capital. No sólo me uno con mi apoyo, sino que animo y aliento a cuantos están convencidos de que una pena justa y necesaria nunca debe excluir la dimensión de la esperanza y el objetivo de la rehabilitación.
En estos tiempos en que las cuestiones sociales son tan importantes, no puedo dejar de nombrar a la Sierva de Dios Dorothy Day, fundadora del Movimiento del trabajador católico. Su activismo social, su pasión por la justicia y la causa de los oprimidos estaban inspirados en el Evangelio, en su fe y en el ejemplo de los santos.
¡Cuánto se ha progresado, en este sentido, en tantas partes del mundo! ¡Cuánto se viene trabajando en estos primeros años del tercer milenio para sacar a las personas de la extrema pobreza! Sé que comparten mi convicción de que todavía se debe hacer mucho más y que, en momentos de crisis y de dificultad económica, no se puede perder el espíritu de solidaridad internacional. Al mismo tiempo, quiero alentarlos a recordar cuán cercanos a nosotros son hoy los prisioneros de la trampa de la pobreza. También a estas personas debemos ofrecerles esperanza. La lucha contra la pobreza y el hambre ha de ser combatida constantemente, en sus muchos frentes, especialmente en las causas que las provocan. Sé que gran parte del pueblo norteamericano hoy, como ha sucedido en el pasado, está haciéndole frente a este problema.
No es necesario repetir que parte de este gran trabajo está constituido por la creación y distribución de la riqueza. El justo uso de los recursos naturales, la aplicación de soluciones tecnológicas y la guía del espíritu emprendedor son parte indispensable de una economía que busca ser moderna pero especialmente solidaria y sustentable. «La actividad empresarial, que es una noble vocación orientada a producir riqueza y a mejorar el mundo para todos, puede ser una manera muy fecunda de promover la región donde instala sus emprendimientos, sobre todo si entiende que la creación de puestos de trabajo es parte ineludible de su servicio al bien común» (Laudato si’, 129). Y este bien común incluye también la tierra, tema central de la Encíclica que he escrito recientemente para «entrar en diálogo con todos acerca de nuestra casa común» (ibíd., 3). «Necesitamos una conversación que nos una a todos, porque el desafío ambiental que vivimos, y sus raíces humanas, nos interesan y nos impactan a todos» (ibíd., 14).
En Laudato si’, aliento el esfuerzo valiente y responsable para «reorientar el rumbo» (N. 61) y para evitar las más grandes consecuencias que surgen del degrado ambiental provocado por la actividad humana. Estoy convencido de que podemos marcar la diferencia y no tengo alguna duda de que los Estados Unidos –y este Congreso– están llamados a tener un papel importante. Ahora es el tiempo de acciones valientes y de estrategias para implementar una «cultura del cuidado» (ibíd., 231) y una «aproximación integral para combatir la pobreza, para devolver la dignidad a los excluidos y simultáneamente para cuidar la naturaleza» (ibíd., 139). La libertad humana es capaz de limitar la técnica (cf. ibíd., 112); de interpelar «nuestra inteligencia para reconocer cómo deberíamos orientar, cultivar y limitar nuestro poder» (ibíd., 78); de poner la técnica al «servicio de otro tipo de progreso más sano, más humano, más social, más integral» (ibíd., 112). Sé y confío que sus excelentes instituciones académicas y de investigación pueden hacer una contribución vital en los próximos años.
Un siglo atrás, al inicio de la Gran Guerra, «masacre inútil», en palabras del Papa Benedicto XV, nace otro gran norteamericano, el monje cisterciense Thomas Merton. Él sigue siendo fuente de inspiración espiritual y guía para muchos. En su autobiografía escribió: «Aunque libre por naturaleza y a imagen de Dios, con todo, y a imagen del mundo al cual había venido, también fui prisionero de mi propia violencia y egoísmo. El mundo era trasunto del infierno, abarrotado de hombres como yo, que le amaban y también le aborrecían. Habían nacido para amarle y, sin embargo, vivían con temor y ansias desesperadas y enfrentadas». Merton fue sobre todo un hombre de oración, un pensador que desafió las certezas de su tiempo y abrió horizontes nuevos para las almas y para la Iglesia; fue también un hombre de diálogo, un promotor de la paz entre pueblos y religiones.
En tal perspectiva de diálogo, deseo reconocer los esfuerzos que se han realizado en los últimos meses y que ayudan a superar las históricas diferencias ligadas a dolorosos episodios del pasado. Es mi deber construir puentes y ayudar lo más posible a que todos los hombres y mujeres puedan hacerlo. Cuando países que han estado en conflicto retoman el camino del diálogo, que podría haber estado interrumpido por motivos legítimos, se abren nuevos horizontes para todos. Esto ha requerido y requiere coraje, audacia, lo cual no significa falta de responsabilidad. Un buen político es aquel que, teniendo en mente los intereses de todos, toma el momento con un espíritu abierto y pragmático. Un buen político opta siempre por generar procesos más que por ocupar espacios (cf. Evangelii gaudium, 222-223).
Igualmente, ser un agente de diálogo y de paz significa estar verdaderamente determinado a atenuar y, en último término, a acabar con los muchos conflictos armados que afligen nuestro mundo. Y sobre esto hemos de ponernos un interrogante: ¿por qué las armas letales son vendidas a aquellos que pretenden infligir un sufrimiento indecible sobre los individuos y la sociedad? Tristemente, la respuesta, que todos conocemos, es simplemente por dinero; un dinero impregnado de sangre, y muchas veces de sangre inocente. Frente al silencio vergonzoso y cómplice, es nuestro deber afrontar el problema y acabar con el tráfico de armas.
Tres hijos y una hija de esta tierra, cuatro personas, cuatro sueños: Abraham Lincoln, la libertad; Martin Luther King, una libertad que se vive en la pluralidad y la no exclusión; Dorothy Day, la justicia social y los derechos de las personas; y Thomas Merton, la capacidad de diálogo y la apertura a Dios.
Cuatro representantes del pueblo norteamericano.
Terminaré mi visita a su País en Filadelfia, donde participaré en el Encuentro Mundial de las Familias. He querido que en todo este Viaje Apostólico la familia fuese un tema recurrente. Cuán fundamental ha sido la familia en la construcción de este País. Y cuán digna sigue siendo de nuestro apoyo y aliento. No puedo esconder mi preocupación por la familia, que está amenazada, quizás como nunca, desde el interior y desde el exterior. Las relaciones fundamentales son puestas en duda, como el mismo fundamento del matrimonio y de la familia. No puedo más que confirmar no sólo la importancia, sino por sobre todo, la riqueza y la belleza de vivir en familia.
De modo particular quisiera llamar su atención sobre aquellos componentes de la familia que parecen ser los más vulnerables, es decir, los jóvenes. Muchos tienen delante un futuro lleno de innumerables posibilidades, muchos otros parecen desorientados y sin sentido, prisioneros en un laberinto de violencia, de abuso y desesperación. Sus problemas son nuestros problemas. No nos es posible eludirlos. Hay que afrontarlos juntos, hablar y buscar soluciones más allá del simple tratamiento nominal de las cuestiones. Aun a riesgo de simplificar, podríamos decir que existe una cultura tal que empuja a muchos jóvenes a no poder formar una familia porque están privados de oportunidades de futuro. Sin embargo, esa misma cultura concede a muchos otros, por el contrario, tantas oportunidades, que también ellos se ven disuadidos de formar una familia.
Una Nación es considerada grande cuando defiende la libertad, como hizo Abraham Lincoln; cuando genera una cultura que permita a sus hombres «soñar» con plenitud de derechos para sus hermanos y hermanas, como intentó hacer Martin Luther King; cuando lucha por la justicia y la causa de los oprimidos, como hizo Dorothy Day en su incesante trabajo; siendo fruto de una fe que se hace diálogo y siembra paz, al estilo contemplativo de Merton.
Me he animado a esbozar algunas de las riquezas de su patrimonio cultural, del alma de su pueblo. Me gustaría que esta alma siga tomando forma y crezca, para que los jóvenes puedan heredar y vivir en una tierra que ha permitido a muchos soñar. Que Dios bendiga a América. 

Fuente: Radio Vaticana. 

Saludos en Jehová.


----------



## success-borrado (10 Oct 2015)

Papa Francisco en Cuba: Elogios y buenas palabras. Ni una sóla palabra para con la perseguida oposición por el comunismo.
Para Francismo en EEUU: No tarda en criticar al "régimen" de allí.

y hay que callarse.


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> Papa Francisco en Cuba: Elogios y buenas palabras. Ni una sóla palabra para con la perseguida oposición por el comunismo.
> Para Francismo en EEUU: No tarda en criticar al "régimen" de allí.
> 
> y hay que callarse.



Cuba, aun con sus extravagancias santeras, está más cerca del ideal de sociedad que persigue el Vaticano: suciedad, pobreza, niños descalzos , desamparados , desarraigados y fácilmente porculizables sin que nadie pida cuentas por ellos, la religión como único recurso al que aferrarse porque las demás vías están cerradas por un régimen económico nefasto, etc. Era previsible. La Iglesia se postula como una "tercera vía " frente al "capitalismo salvaje" que no existe en ningún sitio y el marxismo ortodoxo, pero en realidad siempre le hizo más ojitos al segundo, sobre todo si mantiene una actitud más relajada frente a lo que debería ser un anticlericalismo ortodoxo propio de cualquier regimen marxista, y el aplatanado marxismo cubano lo cumple.


----------



## Verto (10 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> El problema es que tus contestaciones no me parece que refuten nada de lo que yo afirmo, así que seguiré manteniendo estas acusaciones. Es como cuando afirmo que los jesuitas incumplieron la legislación española sobre evangelizar en español y tú me pones simplemente referencias bibliográficas que sinceramente, dudo que te las hayas leido.



Las citas las puse a petición suya según los datos que le di en una respuesta anterior, que contradecían los suyos. Vale que vaya de troll pero no mienta.



> Admito que yo tampoco me he leído el discurso del antipapa, pero con el buscador de firefox he buscado Jesucristo, Cristo y Jesús:



Admás del discurso ante congreso, al que va como jefe de estado de otra nación, y por tanto su discurso tiene un caracter más político que homilético, Francisco protagonizó otro muchos actos en EEUU y en Cuba, donde es evidente que su denuncia no tiene fundamento. No me venga ahora de tradi rigorista cuando es Ud un ateo confeso. Anda que le importará a Ud si el Papa menciona a Jesús 1 o 200 veces, lo que le interesa es enmerdar cuanto pueda a la Iglesia y al Papa.

Como al otro que va de católico con la boca y defiende con el corazón a partidos abortistas.

Paso de seguir, la semana que viene si Dios quiere más.

Buenas noches


----------



## success-borrado (10 Oct 2015)

Yo entiendo que algunos estarán encantados con esa actitud del Papa, y para justificarlo dirán que Cuba es nuestra hermana de sangre y hace bien el Papa en darle al yanqui en su tierra en vez de a nuestros hermanos de sangre. Poco importan los muertos cristianos por el comunismo. El hombre de paja anglosionista es muy socorrido.


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Las citas las puse a petición suya según los datos que le di en una respuesta anterior, que contradecían los suyos. Vale que vaya de troll pero no mienta.



No miento, no he visto ninguna cita, sólo unas referencias bibliográficas que pusiste y que supuestamente me refutaban o algo así.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2015 at 22:25 ----------




Verto dijo:


> Las citas las puse a petición suya según los datos que le di en una respuesta anterior, que contradecían los suyos. Vale que vaya de troll pero no mienta.
> 
> 
> 
> Admás del discurso ante congreso, al que va como jefe de estado de otra nación, y por tanto su discurso tiene un caracter más político que homilético,




Pero es que el papa no es un político, es un religioso. Si no le permiten hacer discursos donde pronuncie la palabra Cristo que no vaya.


----------



## Verto (10 Oct 2015)

Pues reléase el hilo, a mi que me cuenta.


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Pues reléase el hilo, a mi que me cuenta.



Lo que dijiste en el otro hilo:

"Deje de decir tontadas sacadas de Dios sabe donde. La evangelización de Filipinas se dió fundamentalmente de manos de los Agustinos y Franciscanos. Cuando los Jesuítas llegan al archipiélago había ya casi medio millón de nativos convertidos al cristianismo, y la evangelización de todas las islas se hizo bajo las normas Franciscanas, que todas las órdenes presentes en las islas aceptaron en un Sinodo Diocesano que se celebró en 1586. Inmediatamente despúes llegan los Dominicos bajo mandato de Felipe II para reforzar la misión y distribuir territorialmente a las órdenes encargadas de dicha tarea. En un censo de 1589 figuran 667.612 nativos conversos atendidos por 79 agustinos, 42 franciscanos, 20 clérigos, 9 dominicos y 3 jesuítas. Los Jesuítas apenas tenían allí presencia hasta 1598 cuando la Corona envía a 43 misioneros junto a 161 agustinos, 125 franciscanos y 51 dominicos más. Ya ve Ud la proporción Jesuítica de los misioneros en Filipinas."

Bien, obviando insultos (y luego yo soy el troll), copiaré el texto mío al que responde esa cita sacada supuestamente de las referencias bibliográficas que aportaste:

"La evangelización de Filipinas no se efectuó en castellano, a diferencia de América Latina; agustinos, jesuitas y dominicos desobedecieron las órdenes de la Corona y optaron por aprender ellos los idiomas y dialectos locales para predicar mejor la religión católica', asegura Félix Blanco, coordinador general del Instituto Cervantes en Filipinas. 
Esta decisión, beneficiosa para el cristianismo, bloqueó la castellanización del archipiélago"

¿Y bien? ¿En qué rebate tu cita el que los misioneros evangelizasen en las lenguas indígenas en vez de en español y que esto estuviese prohibido por la Corona? Da igual que fuesen dominicos o jesuitas. En nada. Los religiosos fueron un obstáculo para la hispanización de las Filipinas, y si no te gusta le echas pimienta.


----------



## Pzkpfw (10 Oct 2015)

apañados vais los que sigáis confundiendo a Francisco I y la Vaticueva con la Iglesia Católica, cuando ésta necesitaría una reestructuración y limpìeza urgentemente... desde hace décadas además.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Oct 2015)

Dino tú dónde está la Iglesia Católica y cuál es su verdadero Papa?

Venga, infórmanos, tú que estás alumbrau...



Pzkpfw dijo:


> apañados vais los que sigáis confundiendo a Francisco I y la Vaticueva con la Iglesia Católica, cuando ésta necesitaría una reestructuración y limpìeza urgentemente... desde hace décadas además.


----------



## Renato (10 Oct 2015)

Está en Moscú.


----------



## 1974 (11 Oct 2015)

El cristianismo es otra mierda semítica mas, metida a la fuerza en europa, para dominar a la población.

Ha debilitado a todos los europeos con su enfermiza ideología del desierto.
Ahora el buenismo, hace que la mayoría trague une invasión y un lento genocidio, poniendo la otra mejilla.

La iglesia, como cualquier otra multinacional, es pro-invasión.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Oct 2015)

Ahora vamos a ver como se porta un cura consciente de la realidad y sin intereses ajenos a los de su país

Don't let Muslim refugees in, says Bulgaria's Orthodox Church | Middle East Eye

Un ejemplo de que este cura no es maricón y tiene el instinto territorial y de proximidad para con los suyos y no es un poneojetes con los de fuera

*"This is a wave that looks like an invasion."*

Como tiene claro que los problemas los ha de resolver quien los cree, no quien no tenga nada que ver a diferencia de nuestros dhimmi hispanoides abrazamoros

*"must be resolved by those who created them and the Bulgarian people must not pay the price by disappearing"*

Palabras de su primer ministro que sabe que Bulgaria hace 100 años estaba peleando contra los turkos y los problemas que da su población musulmana aún residente en el país

*"I'm scared and the Bulgarian people are scared, if only where religions are concerned. We are Christian, they are Muslim."*


No se auste usté señor Borisov, rece al papa roma, hágase católico y desaparecerán sus preocupaciones


----------



## Verto (11 Oct 2015)

Déjese de rollos Da Grappla, el propio artículo que Ud enlaza da la clave exacta para interpretar el problema:

"The issue has played into the hands of the far-right across Europe, which hopes to turn fears of an "invasion" into electoral success."

Y esa extrema derecha es mayoritariamente pro pagana y vinculada a los intereses geopolíticos y económicos que han promovido las causas del éxodo de inmigrantes y refugiados. Que aquí hay un problema gordo creciendo a pasos agigantados nadie lo niega, pero de ahí a afirmar que el origen del problema sea una Iglesia Católica Romana que se ha aliado con la progresía europea para permitir la invasión islámica de Europa, media uno no, treinta abismos.

En esta historia se está utilizando una cuestión religiosa para alcanzar una serie de objetivos estratégicos, económicos y políticos, ajenos a la religión y a los intereses legítimos de la propia Europa y de los países en conflicto. Por tanto, el socorro cristiano, que pasa tanto por el ejercicio de la caridad como por la defensa de la verdad, es más que nunca una imperiosa necesidad.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

Coño otro curto que ha leío a Niche y nos habla del enfermizo judeocristianimmo... :fiufiu:

Venga, una canción pa er curto:

ww.youtube.com/watch?v=qfPzD-NG_tA



1974 dijo:


> El cristianismo es otra mierda semítica mas, metida a la fuerza en europa, para dominar a la población.
> 
> Ha debilitado a todos los europeos con su enfermiza ideología del desierto.
> Ahora el buenismo, hace que la mayoría trague une invasión y un lento genocidio, poniendo la otra mejilla.
> ...


----------



## Verto (11 Oct 2015)

Y si a Usted se salieran tetas y rabo ¿se metería a un circo o preferiría un zoo? Lo digo por aquello de promocionar el teatro del absurdo...


----------



## Verto (11 Oct 2015)

Ruslan dijo:


> No me sea demagogo. Sabe perfectamente que muchas veces la iglesia española ha servido antes a intereses extranjeros que a los propios de España.



La demagogia es plantear que el Papa pueda ordenar la disolución de España bajo amenza de excomunión.

Los intereses de Dios siempre estarán por encima de cualesquiera otros para un católico, pero me temo que en dichos intereses no figuran la disolución de España, más bien al contrario dada nuestra historia.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

deja de pajearte, Ruslan.



Ruslan dijo:


> Oye Bernaldo, si el Papa Sinagoglio ordenara la disolución de España, y los que se negaran quedasen excomulgados, ¿obedecerías a "su santidad"? Los que sois más papistas que el papa tenéis otras prioridades antes que la nación española.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Oct 2015)

Otra cosita interesante de esta entrevista a un español con cojones gordos que se ha ido a darle plomo al ISIS tras haberse fajado con los etarras, jarraichus y demás mongolos cuando era concejal del PP en Álava

El ex concejal del PP que abate islamistas del IS como si fueran 'palillos de feria' | Crónica | EL MUNDO

Se tiene que volver a España porque la mujer se le muere y no tiene un puto duro. Sabe además que le van a empurar por terrorismo internacional y cualquier mierda.

Sabe que ha de volver de cualquier forma. Me llama la atención esto



> - No entiendo cómo en un país de 47 millones de personas no haya siete que me quieran poner 100 pavos. *Nadie entiende que estoy luchando por la libertad. Ni siquiera esos meapilas que van a misa todos los domingos y que no ven que estoy defendiendo a los cristianos.* Yo veo cómo mis compañeros americanos piden ayuda y en dos días están de vuelta.Son tratados como héroes.




Los tienen calaos por toas partes coño


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

Tenía entendido que era un mercenario que fue para allá a ganar un dinero, pero igual me equivoco.

Lo curioso, DaGrappla, es que no le recomendáis que venga a combatir a España donde vivimos una invasión.

¿Y eso por qué?



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Otra cosita interesante de esta entrevista a un español con cojones gordos que se ha ido a darle plomo al ISIS tras haberse fajado con los etarras, jarraichus y demás mongolos cuando era concejal del PP en Álava
> 
> El ex concejal del PP que abate islamistas del IS como si fueran 'palillos de feria' | Crónica | EL MUNDO
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Oct 2015)

Ya saben amigos, las parroquias españolas y los catoloides hispanísimos están por la labor de traer moromierdas, pero no a un español que fue a defender algo bueno


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

¿Los que queréis detener la invasión no pensáis ayudarle? Necesitáis gente con experiencia para aniquilar moros, ¿no?

PD: nadie se cree que no haya una sola persona en su entorno o fuera de él incapaz de pagarle un pasaje de avión. tú ganabas un pastizal?



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Ya saben amigos, las parroquias españolas y los catoloides hispanísimos están por la labor de traer moromierdas, pero no a un español que fue a defender algo bueno


----------



## Verto (11 Oct 2015)

Y Ud ¿Le ha enviado ya los cien pavos al chaval?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Oct 2015)

que patético con lo del y tú más


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

patético es que no te reconozcas como señalado.




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> que patético con lo del y tú más


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Oct 2015)

Se traen a moros paguiteros parásitos y algún cortacuellos y a un compatriota defiende cristianos le dejan en la estacada


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

... o sea que nos invaden en España y él deja a su mujer sola entre ellos para irse a miles de quilómetros?

de qué nos hablas, manito?



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Se traen a moros paguiteros parásitos y algún cortacuellos y a un compatriota defiende cristianos le dejan en la estacada


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Oct 2015)

Qué triste, que doble moral

Bueno, no tienen moral. Sólo lo que diga el Anti Papa


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

siempre eludiendo los temas principales,

qué hace, según tú, alguien en medio de una invasión de su patria... que deja ahí a su mujer sola y se va a dar tiros a miles de quilómetros?

váis a desinvadir vosotros España así, dejando a los vuestros solos para dar tiros a miles de quilómetros?



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Qué triste, que doble moral
> 
> Bueno, no tienen moral. Sólo lo que diga el Anti Papa


----------



## Verto (11 Oct 2015)

No le quepan dudas de que si pudiera yo mismo le pagaba el viaje al chaval y un buen abogado que le defendiese, y no porque yo sea católico o él esté matando terroristas sino porque me parece de justicia sacar a cualquiera de esa mierda de guerra y ofrecerle la posibilidad de reconciliarse con su vida, que por lo que cuenta ha sido bien jodida a cuenta de las codicias y ambiciones de unos y otros que lo han usado como a un trapo. Lo mismo haría si fuese musulmán. Me importan una mierda en este caso los orígenes de cada uno si el objetivo es salvar una vida, por eso me dedico a lo que me dedico y por eso también defiendo que se deban acoger a los refugiados o inmigrantes que vengan con buena voluntad a buscar una vida mejor y en paz.

La doble moral se la dejo a quienes hacen de la desgracia de otros su bandera política y el baluarte de su soberbia.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

Qué es eso de una invasión "pacífica"?

El compatriota sí que marchó allá en el contexto de una invasión.

PD: véis el despiste de conceptos que gastáis?



Ruslan dijo:


> No te hagas el ciego, en España estamos sufriendo una invasión "pacífica", en que los muy católicos "hermanos espirituales" forman parte del ejército invasor, pero aún no estamos en guerra abierta como en Siria.
> 
> El compatriota que está ahí matando follacabras es el puto amo.


----------



## Gorguera (11 Oct 2015)

Ruslan dijo:


> Invasión, porque es la entrada de personas más grande en la historia de España (8 millones).
> 
> "Pacífica", sí, entre comillas, porque aunque no se está haciendo con un ejército como hicieron los moros, ya han sufrido sus efectos cientos de miles de españoles, ya sea siendo atracados, apalizados, asesinados, violados, etc, etc, e te cé.
> 
> ¿Lo pillas?



Hay que tener compasión cristiana. Démosle paguitas y comida a los moros. Cedámosles nuestras casas.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

Una entrada de personas, grande o pequeña, no es una invasión.

¿O acaso Argentina fue invadida a finales del XIX principios del XX?

Ah, tú nos hablas de delincuencia de extranjeros y lo llamas invasión.

Pues no, a las cosas se les llama por su nombre.

Porque su hubiera invasión TU OBLIGACIÓN SERÍA REPELER VIOLENTAMENTE AL INVASOR.

A cuántos has abatido ya, Rusly?





Ruslan dijo:


> Invasión, porque es la entrada de personas más grande en la historia de España (8 millones).
> 
> "Pacífica", sí, entre comillas, porque aunque no se está haciendo con un ejército como hicieron los moros, ya han sufrido sus efectos cientos de miles de españoles, ya sea siendo atracados, apalizados, asesinados, violados, etc, etc, e te cé.
> 
> ¿Lo pillas?


----------



## Wodans (11 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Una entrada de personas, grande o pequeña, no es una invasión.



Kosovo por albaneses, Texas por anglosajones, Líbano por palestinos...la historia está ahí para el que la quiera ver. Todas invasiones pacíficas y todas acabaron en guerra.


----------



## success-borrado (11 Oct 2015)

Vamos a pegarle a Bernaldo lo que dice la Real Academia Española:

Ver conjugación invadir.
(Del lat. invadĕre).
*1. tr. Irrumpir, entrar por la fuerza.
2. tr. Ocupar anormal o irregularmente un lugar.* Las aguas invadieron la autopista.
3. tr. Dicho de una cosa: Entrar y propagarse en un lugar o medio determinados.
4. tr. Entrar injustificadamente en funciones ajenas.
5. tr. Dicho de un sentimiento, de un estado de ánimo, etc.: Apoderarse de alguien.
6. tr. Biol. y Med. Dicho de los agentes patógenos: Penetrar y multiplicarse en un órgano u organismo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Oct 2015)

Son unos progres tierradelvientistas


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> Vamos a pegarle a Bernaldo lo que dice la Real Academia Española:
> 
> Ver conjugación invadir.
> (Del lat. invadĕre).
> ...



Me imagino al director de comunicaciones de la RAE recibiendo cada dos por tres correos de individuos y lobbies diversos para pedir cambiar el diccionario a su gusto personal: "que gitano deje de significar trapacero y ponga persona trabajadora", "que invasión signifique llegada de refugiados para pagarnos las pensiones", "que nación signifique concepto discutido y discutible". Y la RAE tirando las cartas a la basura conforme llegan.


----------



## success-borrado (11 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Me imagino al director de comunicaciones de la RAE recibiendo cada dos por tres correos de individuos y lobbies diversos para pedir cambiar el diccionario a su gusto personal: "que gitano deje de significar trapacero y ponga persona trabajadora", "que invasión signifique llegada de refugiados para pagarnos las pensiones", "que nación signifique concepto discutido y discutible". Y la RAE tirando las cartas a la basura conforme llegan.



Dentro de poco algún partido llevará en su programa cambiar la definición de gitano y la de invasión y se embolsará unos buenos cientos de miles de votos, tanto de gitanos como de progres buenrollistas oenegetistas.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

Los refugiados están acogidos de forma totalmente regular por los estados europeos.

¿De qué invasión habláis?



Renato dijo:


> Me imagino al director de comunicaciones de la RAE recibiendo cada dos por tres correos de individuos y lobbies diversos para pedir cambiar el diccionario a su gusto personal: "que gitano deje de significar trapacero y ponga persona trabajadora", "que invasión signifique llegada de refugiados para pagarnos las pensiones", "que nación signifique concepto discutido y discutible". Y la RAE tirando las cartas a la basura conforme llegan.





---------- Post added 11-oct-2015 at 19:46 ----------

Repito la pregunta, ¿qué es una invasión pacífica?



Wodans dijo:


> Kosovo por albaneses, Texas por anglosajones, Líbano por palestinos...la historia está ahí para el que la quiera ver. Todas *invasiones pacíficas* y todas acabaron en guerra.


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Los refugiados están acogidos de forma totalmente regular por los estados europeos.



¿entonces los negros que asaltan la valla de Melilla sí son invasores? Vaya, qué respetuoso eres con las imposiciones de la UE a España cuando son del agrado del Papa.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

No, estoy explicando que vuestra terminología es errónea.

No existe ninguna invasión, sea la acogida de refugiados aceptada o no por quienes aquí debatimos. 

Esto es indiscutible.



Renato dijo:


> ¿entonces los negros que asaltan la valla de Melilla sí son invasores? Vaya, qué respetuoso eres con las imposiciones de la UE a España cuando son del agrado del Papa.


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> No, estoy explicando que vuestra terminología es errónea.
> 
> No existe ninguna invasión, sea la acogida de refugiados aceptada o no por quienes aquí debatimos.
> 
> Esto es indiscutible.



La política inmigratoria que yo sepa aún no es competencia de la UE, algún día lo será gracias a europeístas entusiastas como tú, pero de momento no. Por tanto mientras España no acepte a los invasores sirios serán eso, invasores, por mucho que Alemania quiera encasquetárnoslos con la cobertura moral del Vaticano.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

¿Cuántos invasores sirios dices que hay en España en contra de las autoridades españolas?

¿Cuántos hay detenidos y deportados por esta causa?

Según tengo entendido el gobierno de España ha aceptado acoger nosecuántos miles. ¿Son invasores quienes llegan de mano del gobierno?

Otro debate es si el gobierno hace bien o mal. Pero eso no os impide hablar con propiedad.



Renato dijo:


> La política inmigratoria que yo sepa aún no es competencia de la UE, algún día lo será gracias a europeístas entusiastas como tú, pero de momento no. Por tanto mientras España no acepte a los invasores sirios serán eso, invasores, por mucho que Alemania quiera encasquetárnoslos con la cobertura moral del Vaticano.


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Cuántos invasores sirios dices que hay en España en contra de las autoridades españolas?
> 
> ¿Cuántos hay detenidos y deportados por esta causa?



¿Cuántos independentistas se han separado de España en contra de las autoridades españolas? Que tengan intención clara de invadirnos y aún no lo hayan conseguido no los hace menos invasores.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

Nueva trolleada del Renato---> los que no te han invadido son invasores.

De esta forma, un trilero intenta transformar la palabra refugiado en invasor.

Que no lo consiga no le hace menos trilero... 

Qué entrañapla, mi chucho.



Renato dijo:


> ¿Cuántos independentistas se han separado de España en contra de las autoridades españolas? Que tengan intención clara de invadirnos y aún no lo hayan conseguido no los hace menos invasores.


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Nueva trolleada del Renato---> los que no te han invadido son invasores.
> 
> De esta forma, un trilero intenta transformar la palabra refugiado en invasor.
> 
> ...



Entonces como tampoco se han refugiado no son refugiados. Los papistas y la izquierda los llamáis así desde que salen de Siria. Dejémoslos entonces en "hermanos espirituales cósmicos".Ni pa ti ni pa mí.


----------



## Tomibollo (11 Oct 2015)

Pakoporras Bergoogle haciéndose la foto del día con brazos de varones extraeuropeos en edad de formar familia en Europa:








Pero luego la palomita ha de ser blanca porque queda muy estético:







"_Viiiite ésta nomás la agarro para el asado_"

Ojito con la media luna del fondo.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

¿Se ve que la cruz y la medialuna no te gustan?

¿Y la estrella de David? ¿Te gusta?





Tomibollo dijo:


> Pakoporras Bergoogle haciéndose la foto del día con brazos de varones extraeuropeos en edad de formar familia en Europa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Se ve que la cruz y la medialuna no te gustan?
> 
> ¿Y la estrella de David? ¿Te gusta?



A Bergaboglio le gustan los "obeliscos" negros. Basta ver su cara de deseo en la foto.


----------



## Wodans (11 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Cuántos invasores sirios dices que hay en España en contra de las autoridades españolas?
> 
> ¿Cuántos hay detenidos y deportados por esta causa?
> 
> ...



Anglosajones, albaneses y palestinos...todos llegaron con la aprobación de las autoridades de los países en los que se asentaron, y no creo que nadie sea capaz de negar que fueron invasiones.


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

Wodans dijo:


> Anglosajones, albaneses y palestinos...todos llegaron con la aprobación de las autoridades de los países en los que se asentaron, y no creo que nadie sea capaz de negar que fueron invasiones.



Y los musulmanes en 713.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

Los maricas sóis aficionados a tratar de ver vuestra desviación en otros. 



Renato dijo:


> A Bergaboglio le gustan los "obeliscos" negros. Basta ver su cara de deseo en la foto.


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Los maricas sóis aficionados a tratar de ver vuestra desviación en otros.



Bueno, esta vez por lo menos me lo dices a la cara, no usas las etiquetas como un mariquita (mariconazis y tal). La Iglesia está plagada de homosexuales que se escudan en el celibato para irse luego a mamar pollas a los cuartos oscuros, no es ningún secreto. Paca Bergaboglio es uno de ellos. ¿No te da vergüenza obedecer a un bujarra para destruir España?


----------



## Tomibollo (11 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿Se ve que la cruz y la medialuna no te gustan?
> 
> ¿Y la estrella de David? ¿Te gusta?




A quien seguro que le gusta la estrella de David es al tío al que seguís, Jesús, que en Mateo 15: 21-28 llama "perros" a los no-judíos, incluidos vosotros.

Pero ya que me preguntas, dado que la estrella de David representa la resistencia milenaria de un pueblo a desvanecerse en la Historia, preservando con uñas y dientes su identidad, y dando con ello un ejemplo que Europa debe tomar y que el catolicismo combate vilmente (contaminando las mentes de los niños con patrañas asquerosas para hacerles psicológicamente dependientes de las sacristías en su edad adulta), te diré que ME ENCANTA.








Este niño crecerá como soldado, lejos de sotanas y de curas manos-largas.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

Los musulmanes de aquella entraron ya directamente guerreando, concretamente desde el salto de Tariq. Otra cosa es que uno de los bandos visigodos, que eran un auténtico desastre, les hiciera de mamporreros y, cómo no, los siempre cizañantes y resentidos judíos les abrieran las puertas de muchas ciudades.

La única comparacicón válida de la inmigración actual en Europa es con los asentamientos de los pueblos germánicos que terminaron con el imperio romano.

Ahí sí, ya se puede discutir con algo de propiedad.







Renato dijo:


> Y los musulmanes en 713.


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Los musulmanes de aquella entraron ya directamente guerreando, concretamente desde el salto de Tariq. Otra cosa es que uno de los bandos visigodos, que eran un auténtico desastre, les hiciera de mamporreros y, cómo no, los siempre cizañantes y resentidos judíos les abrieran las puertas de muchas ciudades.
> .




¿Pero cuantos fueron expulsados por entrar irregularmente? :XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

... estaba notando cierto tufo a cochino. Y, efectivamente, si huele a cochino es que tenemos cochino...

¿También vienes a gruñir contra la Iglesia Católica?



Tomibollo dijo:


> ...





---------- Post added 11-oct-2015 at 21:05 ----------

Todos entraron irregularmente. Aquello sí fue una invasión.

Pero bueno, esto en tu pueblo no lo vieron así y se convirtieron como corderas...



Renato dijo:


> ¿Pero cuantos fueron expulsados por entrar irregularmente? :XX:


----------



## Tomibollo (11 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ... estaba notando cierto tufo a cochino. Y, efectivamente, si huele a cochino es que tenemos cochino...
> 
> ¿También vienes a gruñir contra la Iglesia Católica?



Creo que la que gruñe es tu madre, en todo caso. Como puedes ver, yo también sé insultar.. al igual que vuestro guía Jesús.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

¿por qué gruñes? 



Tomibollo dijo:


> Creo que la que gruñe es tu madre, en todo caso. Como puedes ver, yo también sé insultar.. al igual que vuestro guía Jesús.


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

Bernaldo dijo:


> [/COLOR]Todos entraron irregularmente. Aquello sí fue una invasión.



Pues igual que los invasores sirios, la irregularidad la dictaminan las leyes de inmigración, no la complicidad que puedan contar los invasores desde dentro mediante witizianos, políticos corruptos que no aplican la ley o papistas homosexuales.


----------



## Gorguera (11 Oct 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> Pero ya que me preguntas, dado que la estrella de David representa la resistencia milenaria de un pueblo a desvanecerse en la Historia, preservando con uñas y dientes su identidad, y dando con ello un ejemplo que Europa debe tomar y que el catolicismo combate vilmente (contaminando las mentes de los niños con patrañas asquerosas para hacerles psicológicamente dependientes de las sacristías en su edad adulta), te diré que ME ENCANTA..



¿Sabes quienes han durado mucho a lo largo de la historia, han aguantado todas las catástrofes, penurias y tragedias de este mundo, y que incluso tienen más años que los judíos? 

Las *cucarachas*.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Oct 2015)

Jesús de Nazareth, el mejor judío



Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Sabes quienes han durado mucho a lo largo de la historia, han aguantado todas las catástrofes, penurias y tragedias de este mundo, y que incluso tienen más años que los judíos?
> 
> Las *cucarachas*.



Y los indoeuropeos, que son eternos como el Reich

Un respeto hombre


----------



## Verto (11 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> A Bergaboglio le gustan los "obeliscos" negros. Basta ver su cara de deseo en la foto.



Simplemente quería comunicarle que le incluyo en mi lista de ignorados. Se lo digo públicamente para que hayan testigos y todos conozcan el motivo de por qué, en adelante, no voy a poder contestarle.

Una cosa es el debate y la discrepancia de ideas, en la que todos nos podemos calentar en un momento dado, y otra aguantarle constantemente las ofensas, infamias e insultos gratuitos que Ud dirige constantemente a mucha gente, con especial inquina hacia los católicos. He tratado de ser amable con Ud, en otras ocasiones he sido grosero y en ocasiones ni he contestado, pero todo tiene un límite y mi paciencia ante sus estupideces ha tocado fondo. Simplemente me parece Ud un patán inaguantable carente de la mås mínima moral, dignidad ni respeto hacia sus semejantes, además de un hipócrita consumado que se autoproclama perteneciente a una patria blanca mientras escupe sin denuedo contra sus propios semejantes blancos. 

En resumen, creó que su personaje sólo es el del típico troll pajillero de internet cuyos únicos intereses son excitarse físicamente consumiendo pornografía y mentalmente alentando la camorra en foros y redes. Un pobre tarado hedonista, corruptor de las buenas costumbres, la moral pública y el orden social.

No se moleste en contestar sino es por golpearse el pechomono ante los demás pues no le pienso leer ni consecuentemente responder. Quienes ya están en esa lista saben que así es.

Que sea Ud muy feliz con su vida y ojalá en algún momento se pare a reflexionar acerca de su absurda forma de comportarse.

A Diós.


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Simplemente quería comunicarle que le incluyo en mi lista de ignorados. Se lo digo públicamente para que hayan testigos y todos conozcan el motivo de por qué, en adelante, no voy a poder contestarle.
> 
> Una cosa es el debate y la discrepancia de ideas, en la que todos nos podemos calentar en un momento dado, y otra aguantarle constantemente las ofensas, infamias e insultos gratuitos que Ud dirige constantemente a mucha gente, con especial inquina hacia los católicos. He tratado de ser amable con Ud, en otras ocasiones he sido grosero y en ocasiones ni he contestado, pero todo tiene un límite y mi paciencia ante sus estupideces ha tocado fondo. Simplemente me parece Ud un patán inaguantable carente de la mås mínima moral, dignidad ni respeto hacia sus semejantes, además de un hipócrita consumado que se autoproclama perteneciente a una patria blanca mientras escupe sin denuedo contra sus propios semejantes blancos.
> 
> ...



Yo no he insultado a ningún católico, sino al Papa actual que es contrario al catolicismo. Te comportas como una adolescente defendiendo a su estrella pop favorita. Mi sobrina de 14 años tuvo la misma reacción cuando la critiqué por poner fotos de Justin Bieber en su carpeta escolar.


----------



## Verto (11 Oct 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> Creo que la que gruñe es tu madre, en todo caso. Como puedes ver, yo también sé insultar.. al igual que vuestro guía Jesús.



Hago extensible mi mensaje hacia Renato a Ud.

Buenas noches


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)




----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

Le secundo, amigo. Renato va a mi lista de ignorados, se acabó la transigencia con su burla y su falta de respeto.



Verto dijo:


> Simplemente quería comunicarle que le incluyo en mi lista de ignorados. Se lo digo públicamente para que hayan testigos y todos conozcan el motivo de por qué, en adelante, no voy a poder contestarle.


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

Venga hombre, tampoco es para ponerse así. Me dedicarás algun tag por lo menos,no?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Oct 2015)

están hechos unos suknors con la mariconada de te ignoro te ignoro


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

Saco a bilbainadas a cambio, con lo que sin duda el foro sale ganando, al menos desde mi perspectiva.





Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> están hechos unos suknors con la mariconada de te ignoro te ignoro


----------



## Verto (11 Oct 2015)

Lo que Ud diga hombre. 

Subnormal o no lo cierto es que la dinámica de este foro saca lo peor de cada uno y son muchos los que lo procuran, Ud entre ellos. Y cierto es que en mi caso, si alguien tiene la culpa ese soy yo por participar, por eso he decidido a partir de ahora dejarme de "buenismos" e ignorar a todo aquel que por principio actúe contra lo que considero bueno y digno, pues tan culpable es el que incita como el que participa. Por eso mismo mi participación en este tema concluye aquí mismo pues poco más podría aportar que no haya dicho ya salvo enredarnos en más ofensas y disputas absurdas.

Un saludo, discúlpeme si en algún momento me he comportado indignamente con Ud y que le vaya bien todo aquello que de buena voluntad emprenda. Se lo deseo de corazón.

Saludos.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Oct 2015)

Es muy lógico todo lo que dices. 

Qué tío más grande, a gente como tú es de los pocos del foro a los que sí me gustaría conocer personalmente.

Un saludo, Verto.




Verto dijo:


> Lo que Ud diga hombre.
> 
> Subnormal o no lo cierto es que la dinámica de este foro saca lo peor de cada uno y son muchos los que lo procuran, Ud entre ellos. Y cierto es que en mi caso, si alguien tiene la culpa ese soy yo por participar, por eso he decidido a partir de ahora dejarme de "buenismos" e ignorar a todo aquel que por principio actúe contra lo que considero bueno y digno, pues tan culpable es el que incita como el que participa. Por eso mismo mi participación en este tema concluye aquí mismo pues poco más podría aportar que no haya dicho ya salvo enredarnos en más ofensas y disputas absurdas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gorguera (11 Oct 2015)

Renato does not like rasa cosmica cobrisa unibersal.


----------



## Verto (11 Oct 2015)

Soy igual que cualquiera, Bernaldo. Simplemente trato de ser coherente con nuestra fe, aunque soy consciente de que serán más veces las que me equivoque que las que no. 

Un saludo de corazón.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Oct 2015)

Ya va siendo hora de que expulsemos a los cristianos coño, españa es celta!!!


----------



## Tomibollo (11 Oct 2015)

Gorguera dijo:


> ¿Sabes quienes han durado mucho a lo largo de la historia, han aguantado todas las catástrofes, penurias y tragedias de este mundo, y que incluso tienen más años que los judíos?
> 
> Las *cucarachas*.



Pues mira las cucarachas nazis, lo bien aplastaditas que quedaron en 1945  Parece que ésas no duraron mucho 




Bernaldo dijo:


> los siempre cizañantes y resentidos judíos



Ni siquiera conocéis los textos "inspirados" en que fundamentáis vuestro entreguismo. Juan 4:


"_Vino una mujer de Samaria a sacar agua; y Jesús le dijo: Dame de beber.

Pues sus discípulos habían ido a la ciudad a comprar de comer.

La mujer samaritana le dijo: ¿Cómo tú, siendo judío ::::, me pides a mí de beber, que soy mujer samaritana?_"



"_Vosotros adoráis lo que no sabéis; nosotros adoramos lo que sabemos; porque la salvación viene de los judíos._ ::::"


¿Estás insultando a Jesusito-Dios-Segunda Persona de la Trinity? 



Verto dijo:


> Hago extensible mi mensaje hacia Renato a Ud.
> 
> Buenas noches



Lo que no impedirá que siga dando por saco aquí para jodienda vuestra. Lo que os espera ::


----------



## success-borrado (11 Oct 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> Ya va siendo hora de que expulsemos a los cristianos coño, españa es celta!!!


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> Ya va siendo hora de que expulsemos a los cristianos coño, españa es celta!!!



Hombre, tanto como eso no. Nuestra identidad ya está indisolublemente unida al cristianismo, en la misma medida que la romanidad que es otro de los pilares de la identidad nacional española. Sin embargo igual que nadie subordina los intereses de España a los de Italia por mucho que nos una la romanidad tampoco hay que permitir que los papistas subordinen los intereses nacionales a los del Vaticano, sobre todo cuando el Vaticano está tan alejado del mensaje de sencillez de Jesús y de "dar a Dios lo que es de Dios y al César lo que es del César". Los meapilas de este foro que sienten en carne viva las críticas al Papa Bergaboglio como si se mentara a su madre se llevarían menos sofocos si se limitasen a hablar sobre la doctrina católica. Yo ahí no tengo nada que decir porque no soy creyente, pero en el momento en que bajan al ruedo político ya saben a lo que atenerse, y es que por ejemplo se hable del Papa en los mismos términos que Rajoy o PIT.


----------



## Tomibollo (11 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Hombre, tanto como eso no. Nuestra identidad ya está indisolublemente unida al cristianismo, en la misma medida que la romanidad que es otro de los pilares de la identidad nacional española.




La identidad es la sangre. Lo demás es postizo y prescindible. Si el cristianismo ataca la identidad y unos mínimos de honor personal









y la Estrella de David asegura la continuidad de la sangre o más aún la re-europeización del Levante









para mí la Estrella pasa a ser mucho más propia. Para mí al menos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (11 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> Lo que Ud diga hombre.



Pos mira, soy más infantil que hacer contrabando de caña dulce. Y les estoy viendo a ustedes como a niños pequeños y de los bobos, de los de mamá mamáaaa...



Verto dijo:


> Subnormal o no lo cierto es que la dinámica de este foro saca lo peor de cada uno y son muchos los que lo procuran, Ud entre ellos. Y cierto es que en mi caso, si alguien tiene la culpa ese soy yo por participar, por eso he decidido a partir de ahora dejarme de "buenismos" e ignorar a todo aquel que por principio actúe contra lo que considero bueno y digno, pues tan culpable es el que incita como el que participa. Por eso mismo mi participación en este tema concluye aquí mismo pues poco más podría aportar que no haya dicho ya salvo enredarnos en más ofensas y disputas absurdas.



Es un foro de discusión, discusión no significa pelea o falta de respeto. En este hilo la persona a la que más cosas le dijeron soy yo. Y no son ustedes ajenos a ello. Hasta pedófilo como puede ver en los tags que ni se me ocurre quien podrá ser el autor

No me lo tomo en serio. 

Lo dice gente que no me conoce y en persona callarían como putitas además de entender algo más lo que se está diciendo. Evidentemente sí me mosquea, y mucho, lo que me diga quien sí me conoce. Guiño guiño. Ya tú sabes quien eres.



Verto dijo:


> Un saludo, discúlpeme si en algún momento me he comportado indignamente con Ud y que le vaya bien todo aquello que de buena voluntad emprenda. Se lo deseo de corazón.
> 
> Saludos.



No me sea memo marikita, haga el favor.

Saludos para usted también y sepa que no será la última vez que me vea hacer estas cosas. Ni por supuesto, las contrarias.


----------



## Renato (11 Oct 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> La identidad es la sangre. Lo demás es postizo y prescindible. Si el cristianismo ataca la identidad y unos mínimos de honor personal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La sangre es la materia prima con que está hecha la mesa, y luego la romanidad, el cristianismo, el principio nacional visigodo, y el nacionalismo político emanado de los liberales españoles sus patas.


----------



## Tomibollo (12 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> La sangre es la materia prima con que está hecha la mesa, y luego la romanidad, el cristianismo, el principio nacional visigodo, y el nacionalismo político emanado de los liberales españoles sus patas.



OK, te puedo comprar el argumento, ¿pero y si alguna de las patas cojea?


----------



## Renato (12 Oct 2015)

Tomibollo dijo:


> OK, te puedo comprar el argumento, ¿pero y si alguna de las patas cojea?



Habría que arreglarla, o cambiarla por otra. Ciertamente el catolicismo tal cual está planteado actualmente por los papistas como instrumento al servicio de la islamización de España es una pata que cojea bastante.


----------



## success-borrado (12 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Habría que arreglarla, o cambiarla por otra. Ciertamente el catolicismo tal cual está planteado actualmente por los papistas como instrumento al servicio de la islamización de España es una pata que cojea bastante.



Por fortuna la mayoría inmensa de católicos de este país son críticos y no siguen a rajatabla lo que este Papa diga o deje de hacer. Mi tía madrileña, de Misa diaria, te garantizo que le importa entre poco y nada lo que el Papa diga y aunque algunos curas sean más altavoces suyos que otros, la gente al salir de la iglesia no se va a poner a meter a moros en sus casas ni a ser intocables con el Papa o a ponerle la alfombra a todo lo que dice cómo algunos aquí. Tienen más espíritu crítico, a diferencia de países subdesarrollados como los sudamericanos, dónde dicho espíritu crítico es casi inexistente, por cierto.


----------



## Renato (12 Oct 2015)

success dijo:


> Por fortuna la mayoría inmensa de católicos de este país son críticos y no siguen a rajatabla lo que este Papa diga o deje de hacer. Mi tía madrileña, de Misa diaria, te garantizo que le importa entre poco y nada lo que el Papa diga y aunque algunos curas sean más altavoces suyos que otros, la gente al salir de la iglesia no se va a poner a meter a moros en sus casas ni a ser intocables con el Papa o a ponerle la alfombra a todo lo que dice cómo algunos aquí. Tienen más espíritu crítico.



Lo sé, hay muchos católicos que pasan bastante de la alta jerarquía católica, porque por ejemplo en Cataluña está podrida hasta los tuétanos de separatismo, y todo con la complicidad del Papa que no los excomulga. Esta es otra prueba más de la relación tan asimétrica entre España y el Vaticano. Mientras que ellos han ejercido durante 500 años de parásitos del imperio español España como Estado que se debe guiar por sus lógicas nunca ha podido capitalizar ser el país que más ha contribuido a mantener pujante el negocio vaticano, porque yo no veo por ejemplo ninguna ayuda para combatir el separatismo. Ahí están las iglesias catalanas luciendo esteladas y los sodomitas del Monasterio de Montserrat haciendo campaña separatista las 24 horas del día. ¿En serio nos conviene a los españoles nuestra relación con el Vaticano? Es como para planteárselo muy seriamente. Ojalá tuviéramos nuestra Iglesia propia como los ingleses.


----------



## success-borrado (12 Oct 2015)

Lo único que está claro es que El Vaticano nunca ha hecho nada por España, ni le ha agradecido los servicios por luchar a su favor durante la contrarreforma o expandir la Fé por medio mundo.

Aunque afortunadamente el cristianismo puede sobrevivir sin necesidad de la tutela de Papas como el de ahora y la mayor parte de ellos, que siempre han peusto palos en la rueda a España, como cuando apuñalaron a Franco por la espalda en los momentos más difíciles, después de todo lo que hizo por ellos.

Me consta que los "mandos" medios y rasos de la Iglesia española son gente que poco o nada tiene que ver con las intrigas de El Vaticano. Son siempre las altas instancias las que están contra España.


----------



## Tomibollo (13 Oct 2015)

Es que el mero hecho de que un español le deba obediencia, espiritual y de la otra, a un párroco romano históricamente corrupto e ignorante y que lo más que conoce de geografía es un tramo del Tíber, es grave.

Mucho decimos de los judíos que son de su país pero también son judíos, doble nacionalidad. Un judío de EEUU es estadounidense pero también es judío, cosa que no pasa con un descendiente de irlandeses. Pero un español que es súbdito de un capusho romano con tiara, botines rojos, capa pluvial de hilo dorado y anillo-tocho de oro cuyos intereses no son los de España ni los de nuestra sangre, es sí mismo es un traidor a España. 

La solución está en cristianismos nacionales patrióticos. Yo me haría cristiano si el cristianismo fuese esto:









y no tuviesen voto de castidad, evitando así la pérdida de su valiosa genética, y no esto









que hace que corramos el peligro de ser convertidos en esto otro:







"_Semos cristianos y vamos a convertir al amor a los allahuakbares_"


Que sepan los cristianos que la Cruz es anterior a ellos, y que el Cristo (figura mítica varonil sacrificial) también lo es, y no tienen derecho a vivir de ellos y menos a desvirtuarlos.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (13 Oct 2015)

La Ortodoxia es tu camino.

Es la iglesia cristiana más cercana por geografía, rituales y organización al cristianismo primitivo y real.

Tienen muchas cosas sacadas y conservadas cuidadosamente de la sinagoga

También por el objetivo, la Teósis.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (13 Oct 2015)

Un reportero sin descanso comprometido con la causa española, europea y cristiana me envía esto

L'Eglise belge appelle Ã* l'ouverture des frontiÃ¨res

Los curitas belgas quieren poner en práctica su importante y comprometida misión internacionalista como si fueran románticos troskos de alguna oscura facción mundialrevolucionaria y le dicen a los <del>borregos></del>fieles que han de hacer exactamente lo mismo lo mismo que desde las televisiones más progres les van calzando entre mensaje abortista, EUropeista y cosmopolitizador.




> L'Eglise catholique en Belgique, par la voix de ses évêques, a lancé aujourd'hui un appel à "*l'ouverture des frontières*" et à une "*solide politique de l'accueil*" des migrants, qui doit donner la priorité "aux plus vulnérables", *sans distinction de leur religion* ou de leur "rentabilité" économique.



El borrego medio con olor a incienso ha de arrimar su lana a esta bendita causa que consiste en reforzar y apuntalar con sólidas vigas y cimientos de concreto el edificio del Evangelio llenando parroquias y hogares con musulmanes que dicen que el evangelio es una farsa, los cristianos son idólatras y los europeos unos maricones, tontos y cornudos


----------



## Tomibollo (14 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Un reportero sin descanso comprometido con la causa española, europea y cristiana me envía esto
> 
> L'Eglise belge appelle Ã* l'ouverture des frontiÃ¨res
> 
> ...




Ahí le has dao Grapas, y el vergonzoso silencio del capillerío (ya ni aparecen por ahí para dar balidos, y eso de los balidos no lo digo yo sino su jefe Pakoporras Bergoogle, que quiere curas que cheiren a oveja, así que oféndanse con Pako y no conmigo) es de sobra elocuente.








"_Holass no soy el corderito Norit sino un cretino (de chrétien: cristiano) que cree que los musulmanes no degüellan corderos_"


----------



## BGA (14 Oct 2015)

L'Eglise belge appelle Ã  l'ouverture des frontiÃ¨res



> La Iglesia católica en Bélgica, a través de la voz de sus obispos lanzó hoy un llamamiento a la "fronteras abiertas" y una "fuerte hospitalidad política" de los migrantes, que debe dar prioridad "*a los más vulnerables* ", independientemente de su religión o de su" *rentabilidad* "económica.
> 
> "Los obispos belgas creen que un país no puede negarse a acomodar a las *personas verdaderamente necesitadas*", dicen los representantes de la Iglesia belga en un comunicado que sigue a la llamada de Francisco de movilizar a los católicos para los refugiados. "El hogar debe ser sometido a condiciones que agonizan estas personas (...) Ellos no pueden sentirse obligados a mentir, inventar una historia o de cambiar de religión a ser más agradables. *Los más vulnerables deberían tener prioridad y no a las personas más rentables económicamente ", dicen los obispos de Bélgica.*
> 
> En su declaración, los obispos llaman "propietarios, parroquias y asociaciones para proporcionar" vivienda y trabajo a la casa, la formación y la educación de los refugiados. También piden a la población "no ceder al miedo o malentendido."



Los más necesitados tal vez sean éstos:


















































Pero como os ciega el odio, solo veis a éstos (los rentables económicamente hablando)













Y como sois lo que sois, tratais de confundir a la gente con ésto:









> Alemania necesitaría 500.000 refugiados para mantener a flote su economía
> 
> Leer más: Alemania necesitaría 500.000 refugiados para mantener a flote su economía - elEconomista.es
> 
> Alemania necesitaría 500.000 refugiados para mantener a flote su economía - elEconomista.es





> Alemania necesita medio millón de mano de obra barata



...pero rechazan a los españoles. Prefieren otra mano de obra...

¿Hablamos del origen de las guerras en medio oriente? ¿Hablamos de los intereses de occidente e Israel en aquella zona?...

¿Ustedes creen que pueden mentir eternamente sin que el "karma" se cobre su tributo?

Pero recuerden, "los más necesitados" no son aquellos que sirven al negocio que ustedes ocultan en su intento filibustero de repartir culpabilidades, hacerse los olvidadizos de las causas tras el drama. Ustedes, como "esos" a quienes odian, critican a la violada por no resistirse lo suficiente y mientras exculpan al violador "porque ahora no hablamos de eso".

Lo único que me duele es que "algunos" les sigan con tanta tibieza, si no en este hilo, en otros donde ustedes encuentran menos resistencia a su engaño.

El enemigo está en casa.


----------



## superprogre (14 Oct 2015)

Agradezco mucho los sabios consejos de nuestros ermanos hespirituales de Sefarad pero me pregunto si unos tios que se pasaron 20 siglos dando vueltas como si fuesen feriantes y cuya ciudad mas emblematica parece un museo cristianomoruno por mucho que nos saquen el trozo de muro en la tele estan en condiciones de dar lecciones de defensa patria y demas.
Es como si un cocainomano me da consejos de como dejar el tabaco.Ver para creer.


----------



## Gorguera (14 Oct 2015)

superprogre dijo:


> Agradezco mucho los sabios consejos de nuestros ermanos hespirituales de Sefarad pero me pregunto si unos tios que se pasaron 20 siglos dando vueltas como si fuesen feriantes y cuya ciudad mas emblematica parece un museo cristianomoruno por mucho que nos saquen el trozo de muro en la tele estan en condiciones de dar lecciones de defensa patria y demas.
> Es como si un cocainomano me da consejos de como dejar el tabaco.Ver para creer.



El judío, como el moro, es un cuerpo extraño que no pinta nada en España. Y es contradictorio que ataque a grupos que quieren traer inmigración a nuestra patria cuando el mismo no pertenece a esta comunidad.


----------



## superprogre (14 Oct 2015)

Seria contradictorio si lo hiciesen desde la razon y no desde el complejo y el despecho.Ahi tenemos la Catedral de Santiago, ellos tienen Al Aqsa y un porcentaje de moros en Israel mucho mayor que el nuestro, multiplicado varias veces.*No estan en condiciones de reirse de nadie*.Me pregunto si son nazis disfrazados de rabinos porque esto *parece una parodia o una pelicula nazi de esas de "el judio Suss y tal".*


----------



## Gorguera (14 Oct 2015)

superprogre dijo:


> Seria contradictorio si lo hiciesen desde la razon y no desde el complejo y el despecho.Ahi tenemos la Catedral de Santiago, ellos tienen Al Aqsa y un porcentaje de moros en Israel mucho mayor que el nuestro, multiplicado varias veces.*No estan en condiciones de reirse de nadie*.Me pregunto si son nazis disfrazados de rabinos porque esto *parece una parodia o una pelicula nazi de esas de "el judio Suss y tal".*



Me es indiferente si detrás hay un nazi con un perfil creado expresamente para simular ser judío. Pero el judío siempre busca el interés para su comunidad por encima del de las demás. Que en algún momento aprezca que defiende a los gentiles o a sus grupos no es más que mero interés estratégico, porque sabe que de otro modo su tribu se puede ver en peligro. Puede parecer que critica a la actual Iglesia católica por sentido común, pero en el subsconsciente de estos individuos existe la búsqueda continua de oportunidades para atacar, criticar o machacar todas aquellas instituciones típicamente gentiles. Es decir, más que criticar el error de la Iglesia, es el hecho de buscar una excusa para atacar a esta institución.

A lo largo de 2000 años han sido expulsados o represaliados allá donde se asentaban. Se han servido de los vicios, debilidades y problemas de los huéspedes para poder debilitarlos y explotarlos. Si se hubiera presentado la posibilidad de que le dieran a elegir entre la comunidad en la que vive o la comunidad israelita para ser destruida, elegiría sin duda la que lo acoge en ese momento. Para esta gente es primero su tribu. ¿Excepciones? Segurísimo que las hay. Pero la mayoría de fenómenos se cuentan respecto a la generalización, y la historia nos dice que para el judío estan los suyos y después (y por debajo) el resto de la humanidad.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (14 Oct 2015)

A los anti judíos dle hilo; bandera española jurada por ir voluntario en su momento. Cuatro abuelos españoles

A joderse y a tragar con curas y refugiaos


Para todos, el owned continúa   

El arzobispo de Valencia: '¿Esta invasión de refugiados es del todo trigo limpio?' | Comunidad Valenciana | EL MUNDO


----------



## superprogre (14 Oct 2015)

Por muy fachoso y jurabanderas que seas te tengo que poner en situacion:
Por el camino que va lo concerniente a Israel y los judios yo de ti me quitaria esa cara de poker, que no llevas ni pareja.Resulta que un tal Benajmin el barbaro, supuesto 1er ministro de un pais supuestamente civilizado, clama venganza en vez de apelar a la justicia y el estado de derecho.Y? Pues resulta que esto tal como va se traduce en que cada vez menos voces se alzan en favor de Israel-Aznar es de pago y lo sabes- y la antipatia por los judios empieza a sobrepasar sus nichos naturales:nazis y progreflautas rebolusionarios.
Es un lose-lose lode Beji y lo sabes, solo el y Aznar no se enteran.
Asi, ante tu asombro tendras que oir comentarios antijudios donde antes se te haria impensable, en la calle, en el bar, etc.No suelo burlarme del mal ajeno pero como iba a evitar comparar la situacion vuestra!Las comparaciones son odiosas, como la verdad.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (14 Oct 2015)

yo creo que no te enteras. Soy español no católico y no me debo a la autoridad de ningún otro país


----------



## Renato (14 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> yo creo que no te enteras. Soy español no católico y no me debo a la autoridad de ningún otro país



Deberían aprender de ti los papistas.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (14 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> Deberían aprender de ti los papistas.



va con toda la mala idea del mundo

Yo voy con Israel cuando tenga razón, a veces irracionalmente. Y jamás NUNCA cuando vaya contra España o cuando disparate.

Lo de los asentamientos y demás hipocritadas, las paguitas de Alemania y tal y cual me tocan la polla para mal de una forma entre soberana y regia

Esto Leolfredo y algún otro ya lo sabe, a mí en el renuncio de defender mierdas de Israel no me van a ver


----------



## Peregrino789 (14 Oct 2015)

Continúan los ataques de los bárbaros, guarros y resentidos contra nuestros valores y tradiciones, contra nuestras comunidades, contra los principios de la convivencia pacífica, contra la civilización, contra la Hispanidad, contra nuestro pasado, presente y el futuro de nuestros hijos. Esto sucedió en Mar del Plata el pasado Día de la Hispanidad:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/a62-_11Lsp0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## success-borrado (14 Oct 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...refugiados-de-caballo-de-troya-de-europa.html

Bernaldo con el culo ardiendo :XX::XX:


----------



## Renato (14 Oct 2015)

Cañizares y Rouco deberían montar una Iglesia española que no tenga que rendir cuentas a Roma.


----------



## Verto (14 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Para todos, el owned continúa
> 
> El arzobispo de Valencia: '¿Esta invasión de refugiados es del todo trigo limpio?' | Comunidad Valenciana | EL MUNDO



No tenía pensado volver a participar en este tema pero vista la tergiversación que se está haciendo de lo dicho por Monseñor en la prensa y en el foro, hago una excepción.

El owned que fefiere Da Grappla tendrán que asumirlo quienes han postulan que la Iglesia era "mamporrera" de las políticas europeas de acogida con respecto a los refugiados.

El cardenal Cañizares no ha dicho esencialmente nada que los católicos no hayamos defendido en este tema: Ha afirmado que estamos ante un problema, que hay que tener prudencia para dirimir quién entra y sobre todo ha destacado que hay que tener lucidez para ver quién está detrás de todo esto, es decir, lo que llevamos diciendo hace semanas. También ha manifestado que ya se están acogiendo a familias de cristianos perseguidos tal y como dijimos páginas atrás.

Ver a partir del minuto 1'01'50
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/3g-_59OTZLY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

También hay otro momento en donde afirma que es propio de la Eucaristia acoger a quienes vienen de fuera. En todo caso vale la pena ver todo el video pues trata otros temas de igual interés como la afirmación de que la unidad de España frente al separatismo es una cuestión moral; el plantemiento que hace sobre la corrupcion y que la mayor de todas es plantear que ésta sólo sea económica; el reproche que le hace al Partido Popular en relación a la ley del aborto; la advertencia sobre los populismos; la reflexión acerca de la libertad de enseñanza; o el planteamiento que hace acerca de la doctrina del Papa, diciendo que una cosa es lo que pública la prensa y otra lo que en verdad éste dice.

También está muy contudente Monseñor (a alguno le saldrán sarpullidos) cuando afirma que España y la unidad de Europa se gestaron en el III Concilio de Toledo.

Que lo disfruten, un saludo.


----------



## BGA (14 Oct 2015)

Así es.

El owned, ya que tanto importa en el foro -aveces más que la propia realidad involucrada- se lo tendrán que comer ellos. Si queda alguna duda de que esta mi adjudicación sea legítima, reto a quien quiera primero:

¿Qué cosa ha dicho Cañizares que contradiga a Francisco?

¿Qué cosa hemos defendido nosotros que contradiga a alguno o a ambos?

¿Qué han estado defendiendo nuestro "amigos" y cómo se sostiene a la luz de los últimos (y seguro que siguientes) acontecimientos?

Destinos distintos parten y comparten iguales caminos durante un tiempo y a la Iglesia no la van a derrotar porque ésta carezca de ciencia, de paciencia y de razón.

Es muy osado ponerle detalles a las sombras... aunque como se ha visto, lo de algunos es más que simple osadía.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (14 Oct 2015)

Mentir es pecado, amigos católicos.


----------



## Verto (15 Oct 2015)

La verdad es tozuda y mas fuerte que la insidia. Aquí está el hilo y ahí está el vídeo. Contrastar para comprobar.

Nada más que añadir.

Un saludo


----------



## Pertinax (15 Oct 2015)

Monseñor Cañizares=10. 

Meapilas Leolfredos y demás monaguillos feladores de Frasquito de Roma=0


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Oct 2015)

Es muy divertido verles defender una cosa y su contraria simplemente porque los de arriba así lo consideran


----------



## Verto (15 Oct 2015)

Carta pastoral del Cardenal Arzobispo de Valencia Antonio Cañizares fechada el 13 de septiembre de 2015:

_*"EN CASA HAY SITIO PARA UN HERMANO MÁS"*

*«Fui forastero y me acogiste». Son palabras que*, como el resto del capítulo veinticinco de San Mateo, siempre nos interpelan con una fuerza provocadora que nos llama a la conversión. *Hoy nos interpelan todavía más aún ante la emergencia que plantea los últimos días la avalancha a Europa de refugiados*, de perseguidos, de hermanos nuestros que miran a nuestros países como la solución a sus inmensos problemas de hambre, de carencia de lo mínimo necesario para vivir con sus familias con cierta decencia en los países de origen, de falta de libertad a la que se ven sometidos en sus tierras que tienen que abandonar, e incluso de terribles persecuciones a causa de su fe. Las escenas que nos llegan, las situaciones que vemos o que adivinamos son tremendas, terribles, y golpean nuestras conciencias. *Se ha convertido en nuestros días en preocupación preponderante de los Estados que, en justicia, se ven interpelados y urgidos a buscar soluciones y a proceder adecuadamente, con justicia, sin que traiga consecuencias imprevisibles para los propios países. Una situación dramática que nos hace pensar y no cruzarnos de brazos.*

*Ante este fenómeno tan generalizado y masivo de la emigración*, con motivaciones tan diversas y complejas, de proporciones tan gigantescas, de dramaticidad tan intensa y de urgencia tan grave, moviéndose tantos cientos y cientos de miles, en gran parte personas muy pobres y necesitadas de todo, que lo arriesgan todo a la desesperada, de un lugar a otro buscando casa, pan, libertad, condiciones más dignas para sí y para la familia, *las palabras del Señor cobran una fuerza todavía mayor y llaman a la conciencia de la Iglesia, a la conciencia de cada uno y a la de la sociedad en su conjunto.*

Siempre hubo migraciones. Son un motor de la historia. Aunque ahora los movimientos migratorios de estos días, que tanto han alarmado a Occidente, sobre todo Europa, tienen unas características nuevas y presentan una problemática muy propia, variopinta y compleja, cargada de hondo dramatismo y de profundas repercusiones.

*Lo primero que esta realidad reclama de todos y reclama particularmente de la Iglesia es el sentirnos al lado de los emigrantes, como si del Señor se tratara,* ya que con ellos se identifica y cuya amargura Él también tuvo que soportar en los primeros años de su vida terrena, y que ahora soporta en ellos mismos: algo, y mucho, todo, hay que hacer por ellos. Aceptarlos y acogerlos cordialmente para que se sientan reconocidos en toda su dignidad de hermanos, *sentirnos solidarios de veras con los que sufren en su carne los efectos de la marginación y de la pobreza a la que, con frecuencia y por desgracia, se ven impelidos tantos y tantos emigrantes que vienen de otros países buscando otras condiciones de vida, simplemente vivir. Ofrecerles hospitalidad, ser hospitalarios de verdad, sin exclusiones o posturas discriminatorias.*

*Nosotros los cristianos, llamados a vivir de toda palabra que sale de la boca de Dios, no podemos dejar de escuchar, acoger y cumplir aquellas palabras que recoge la Sagrada Escritura: «Si un emigrante se instala en vuestra tierra no le molestaréis: será para vosotros como un nativo más y lo amarás como a ti mismo, pues también vosotros fuisteis emigrantes en Egipto»* (Lev 19, 33). Y en otro pasaje: “Recuerda que fuiste esclavo en Egipto y que el Señor tu Dios te rescató de allí; por eso te mando que procedas así” (Deut 24, 17). *Es un mandato de Dios el proceder de este modo con los inmigrantes.* Un mandato que nos lleva a nuestra actuación personal y a reclamar y posibilitar que así sean tratados por la sociedad a través de las leyes pertinentes. *No podemos ser pusilánimes, ni acobardarnos, tampoco perder la cabeza y dejarnos llevar solo por sentimientos. Toda prudencia es poca, pero toda libertad y confianza en Dios, que nos grita a través del clamor desesperado de sus hijos más pobres y desgraciados, la necesitamos sin olvidar que la caridad no tiene límites.* Es verdad que, de inmediato, surgen sentimientos de indignación y tristeza, no exentos de vergüenza, acompañados de compasión y movidos a la solidaridad; pero esto no basta y no arregla nada o poquísimo. *Es necesario asumir los sentimientos de Dios y actuar.*

En este domingo en que escribo esta carta leo la Palabra de Dios que nos dice en esta situación precisa: *«Decid a los cobardes de corazón, “sed fuertes, no temáis; mirad a vuestro Dios que trae el desquite, viene en persona, resarcirá y os salvará”». «No juntéis la fe en nuestro Señor Jesucristo glorioso al favoritismo... ¿acaso no ha elegido Dios a los pobres del mundo para hacerlos ricos en la fe y herederos del reino, que prometió a los que lo aman?». Y favoritismo sería: primero los nuestros, después lo que podamos. Dios no admite acepciones; ha elegido a los pobres del mundo: es claro y determinante. ¿A qué esperamos?* Nos falta confianza ante la promesa de Dios a los que le aman, y no hay otra manera de amarle que amando, dando, sirviendo a los pobres que sufren, sobre cuyo amor nos juzgará al final de nuestros días. No podemos permanecer indiferentes ante este hecho de tan grandes magnitudes en nuestro tiempo. *Nada verdaderamente humano puede dejar indiferente al seguidor de Jesucristo. Y uno de los tres o cuatro asuntos en que se juega el destino del hombre sobre la tierra en los próximos decenios es este que nos interpela como una verdadera emergencia mundial. La emigración es un derecho que no se puede negar.* Hay que reaccionar ante este hecho, mostrar sensibilidad especial hacia él. Habrá que darle sus cauces, innegablemente; reclamar muchas reformas y cambios en la sociedad mundial y favorecer en los países de origen nuevas condiciones de vida; *habrá que posibilitar un nuevo orden internacional justo y humano; los países receptores de emigrantes habrán de cumplir con el deber de ordenar la inmigración para evitar conflictos y evitar que, en un plano no lejano, pierdan su identidad y su unidad. En todo caso es necesario que las legislaciones sean generosas y equitativas, promotoras de la justicia y la paz y atentas a la solidaridad real y efectiva. ¿Qué se hace en los países de origen y con los países de origen? ¿Cuáles son las motivaciones y las causas que están produciendo esta catástrofe mundial? ¿Quiénes están dentro y detrás de estos movimientos que no son casuales? ¿Cuál es, aunque sea una pregunta políticamente incorrecta, el juego de, digamos, el autollamado «Estado islámico», el yihadismo u otros movimientos que favorecen esta situación tan dramática? ¿Qué se espera que sea del futuro de Europa, de los países europeos, dentro de pocos años? Hemos de ser lúcidos y prudentes, que no significa, en modo alguno, desatender ya y sin más demora a nuestros hermanos que nos llegan y que claman y gritan buscando justamente una situación distinta a la que están soportando, sufriendo con gran dolor en su origen.* No podemos pasar de largo y dar un rodeo con comentarios que señalan culpables o dan soluciones para los que tienen el poder de los pueblos. *Habrá que actuar sin ponerse nerviosos, pero actuar; habrá que actuar colaborando con los poderes públicos, con los Estados y gobiernos que correspondan, pero actuar sin más dilaciones y paliar esta situación hasta que se encuentren soluciones globales y verdaderas; habrá que actuar denunciando, pero la denuncia sola no soluciona las cosas, hay que atender a los que nos llegan sabiendo que aquí los vamos a recibir como hermanos: «Obras quiere el Señor»*, diría santa Teresa de Jesús. Para eso hay que reconocer que no estamos preparados: que no tenemos la suficiente fe, ni somos capaces de mayor caridad, heroica caridad, ni de mayor misericordia y nos coge sin saber qué hacer y cómo hacer: pero hay que hacer algo.

Nuestra comunidad eclesial, la Iglesia que está en Valencia, la diócesis de Valencia, como cuando en la multiplicación de los panes aquel chico con cinco panes y dos peces –poco, muy poco para lo que se necesitaba– puso todo a disposición del Señor, así también ahora *cuanto tenemos y pueda ayudar está puesto en manos de los que nos llegan, con el debido discernimiento, para ayudarles: pisos, viviendas, locales, ropas, alimentos, ayudas económicas, servicios jurídicos..., todos y todo para ayudar, con valentía, firmeza, decisión, confianza. Por eso ruego a los organismos de Cáritas, a la Delegación de Migraciones, a las instituciones, a las congregaciones de vida consagrada, a las parroquias..., a todos, que nos movilicemos, y hagamos posible el gran milagro que en estos momentos necesitamos en el mundo, en Europa y en España. *Para eso es urgentísimo avivar nuestra fe en Dios: y ahí tenemos la oración.
Sepan quienes están en la responsabilidad pública y política en nuestros pueblos y ciudades, Comunidad Autonómica y responsables estatales, que nos tienen a su disposición, dispuestos a colaborar, y buscar soluciones conjuntas justas, s*in olvidar que esta realidad tan dolorosa no puede oscurecer la lucidez necesaria para salvaguardar nuestra patria común, que tiene unas raíces que hacen posible esta acogida: las raíces cristinas, que son de caridad, justicia y misericordia. Si desaparecen estas raíces todo se vendrá abajo.* Me permito añadir que no podemos olvidar que esta emergencia es una llamada a la comunidad internacional, a un nuevo orden justo, y una exigencia de reciprocidad, sobre todo, en países del área cultural y religiosa con suficientes medios de la que nos llegan estos hermanos nuestros.

*Que todo el pueblo cristiano eleve súplicas confiadas al Padre común para que se encuentren caminos de solución a las dolorosas e injustas situaciones por las que pasan tantos hermanos nuestros, que, por razones diversas, han tenido que abandonar sus familias, su patria, sus tierras, buscando condiciones de vida humana más dignas.* Introdúzcanse preces en la oración de los fieles por esta intención. Convóquense vigilias y encuentros de oración y adoración. *No endurezcamos nuestro corazón: «En casa hay sitio para un hermano más».* 

+ Antonio, Card. Cañizares Llovera
Arzobispo de Valencia_


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Oct 2015)

se nos pone usted inglés, verto?

el acabose ya


----------



## Verto (15 Oct 2015)

¿Ingles? No le entiendo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Oct 2015)

Verto dijo:


> ¿Ingles? No le entiendo.


----------



## success-borrado (15 Oct 2015)

Yo creo que Verto pasa de chorradas de anglosionistas y demás filohispanismos sudamericanos extremistas, y es de los que creen en una España en una Europa de raíces e inspiración cristiana, dónde Inglaterra forma parte de ella. Cómo debe ser.


----------



## Verto (15 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


>



No hombre. Se trata de la cruz de la Orden de Montesa, o más concretamente Orden de Santa María de Montesa y San Jorge de Alfama. Una orden religiosa y militar que fundó el rey Jaime II de Aragón. 








Y esta es la cruz del estandarte:







Por cierto, ha sido Ud muy rápido y hábil para cambiar de tema y que no se note su inmensa metedura de pata acerca del supuesto cardenal díscolo español ¿Que tal sienta leer la pastoral de Monseñor Cañizares?

Venga hombre, un saludo.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Oct 2015)

La pastoral es de hace más de un mes. Las declaraciones son de antier más o menos.


Se irán sumando voces al disparate tonto buenista, yo prefiero pensar así, de Pakito el de Buenos Aires


----------



## Pertinax (15 Oct 2015)

Cañizares se ha dado cuenta de qué va todo esto y cuales son los fines, y ha sido bastante valiente al denunciarlo públicamente, jugándose mucho. El sistema le está denigrando en los Mass Media, ayer en las noticias de Telecirco le llamarón *SORDO* por toda la cara, así, de tirón.

En éste tema no quieren ninguna disidencia. *Es el gran tabú, la invasión.*


----------



## Renato (15 Oct 2015)

Pertinax dijo:


> Cañizares se ha dado cuenta de qué va todo esto y cuales son los fines, y ha sido bastante valiente al denunciarlo públicamente, jugándose mucho. El sistema le está denigrando en los Mass Media, ayer en las noticias de Telecirco le llamarón *SORDO* por toda la cara, así, de tirón.
> 
> En éste tema no quieren ninguna disidencia. *Es el gran tabú, la invasión.*



La Conferencia Episcopal española tiene que romper con el Vaticano de una puta vez por todas. El papa es un lastre.


----------



## Pertinax (15 Oct 2015)

Renato dijo:


> La Conferencia Episcopal española tiene que romper con el Vaticano de una puta vez por todas. El papa es un lastre.



Lo veo complicado, pero oye, a grandes males, grandes remedios.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Oct 2015)

me voy a alegrar bastante si estas posturas se fortalecen

así no tendré q abrir hilos como éste que por más q parezca, lo cierto es q no me gustan nada porque no vacila un peo el estar leyendo enfrentamientos de gente afín como nosotros que simplemente no queremos un curerio pro invasor, progre y sunormal, sino algo más serio


----------



## Verto (15 Oct 2015)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> La pastoral es de hace más de un mes. Las declaraciones son de antier más o menos.



En efecto, la pastoral está firmada el 13 de septiembre y publicada el lunes pasado día 12 de octubre:

*"EN CASA HAY SITIO PARA UN HERMANO MÁS"*

Hoy la han vuelto a resubir como noticia de cabecera en la web de la archidiócesis con motivo de la tergiversación que ha hecho la prensa de la noticia:

*Archidiócesis de Valencia*

Y el día 14 la propia web del arzobispado que preside Monseñor publicaba la siguiente noticia al respecto de su conferencia en el Fórum Europa:

*El Cardenal defiende la acogida a inmigrantes y perseguidos y asegura que la diócesis les ofrecerá más pisos*

Vamos, que se constata una vez más la Comunión Eucarística de la Iglesia por un lado, y su incapacidad manifiesta para admitir errores y pedir disculpas por el otro. 

En fin, salvo que se trate de una nueva infamia contra Iglesia, les dejo de nuevo solos con sus injurias habituales en el hilo.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## Pertinax (15 Oct 2015)

Sabemos muy bien lo que hay en la Iglesia católica actual, y no tan actual, también sabemos que lo de Cañizares no es para montar una fiesta y decir: "Joder, la Iglesia Católica reacciona", desgraciadamente no es así, pero es un paso personal dado por Cañizares, que muestra que tiene sentido común, y lo que es más importante y le diferencia de otros que han tenido un micro para hablar en nuestro país, huevos para hablar.

En el vídeo, 1:02:
FÃ³rum Europa Tribuna MediterrÃ¡nea con Antonio CaÃ±izares - YouTube


Habla de la importancia de la identidad, de no jugar con la identidad de los pueblos, se pregunta dónde va a quedar Europa ante la invasión dentro de unos años,(menciona la palabra invasión ante estos hechos, palabra prohibida y condenada por la opinión pública para describir lo que sucede con este tema) se pregunta quién está detrás de la invasión, dice que muy pocos son perseguidos, da a entender que no es trigo limpio todo lo que viene, dice que no se deje pasar todo porque es un caballo de Troya dentro de las sociedad europeas, habla de acoger a perseguidos y ayudarles(es un cura, y católico) pero *añade perseguidos "cristianos"*, ojo. Es un discurso muy disidente para un hombre de la Iglesia católica española actual, para toda la sociedad española en su conjunto.
* Demasiado disidente y lúcido para donde monseñor está metido.*

Es Un paso importante dada la cobardía general de los que tienen la oportunidad de coger un micrófono, ante el progretismo y el marxismo cultural que domina y destruye a placer la sociedad, un paso que va dar lugar a otros, un paso, que en definitiva, forma parte de una reacción ante una acción continua(llegadas de invasores tercermundistas follacabras muslims con intenciones aviesas), son pequeños atisbos que pueden y deben dar lugar a reacciones de la sociedad española(por cierto, Cañizares ya ha sido insultado, denunciado en los juzgados y difamado por unos cuantos políticos progres y por los Mass Media, ha salido a la palestra hasta la representante colonial de la ACNUR en España metiéndose con el Cardenal!, ese entre supranacional fuera de la soberanía nacional metiendo sus narices en un simple discurso de un individuo que dice lo que observa. Éste tema, el cogollo de todo esto, criticarlo, abre puertas y toca teclas muy claves que conectan con sitios a los que el sistema globalista no quiere que el ciudadano de a pie llegue por ninguna razón y por ningún motivo. Porque el sistema entero montado se le viene abajo.

La disidencia pública ante esto es tan crucial en el occidente OTANico adoctrinado en la endofobia como en el mundo moro la de un individuo que se caga en Mahoma en medio de La Meca.


----------



## Renato (15 Oct 2015)

Aguante padre Cañizares! Por cierto, Verto era un topo del anglosionismo a tenor de su avatar. Qué callado se lo tenía.


----------



## success-borrado (15 Oct 2015)

Venga reconoced todos que sois agentes del anglosionismo internacional, ¡¡antipatriotas!! ¡¡La rasa cobrisa hermana jamás será vencida por vosotros!!


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (15 Oct 2015)

dejen de meterse con Verto, cabrones



Verto dijo:


> En efecto, la pastoral está firmada el 13 de septiembre y publicada el lunes pasado día 12 de octubre:
> 
> *"EN CASA HAY SITIO PARA UN HERMANO MÁS"*
> 
> ...



vamos, que una cosa es lo que piensa y se le escapa y otra la línea editorial Vatikana

me resulta fascinante ese doble juego de los católicos de decir y sentir contrarios


----------



## Verto (16 Oct 2015)

_*NOTA DEL SR. ARZOBISPO DE VALENCIA*

A propósito de las reacciones difundidas en diferentes medios de comunicación sobre mis declaraciones del pasado miércoles, *lo primero que hago, con toda sinceridad y de buen grado, es pedir perdón* a los refugiados, perseguidos y emigrantes venidos a España en los últimos meses, -para mí muy queridos todos, sean de la condición que sean y vengan de donde vengan y como vengan-, *si tales declaraciones les han podido producir algún daño por la opinión pública que se ha intentado crear. Saben ellos que no es esa mi posición* y que siempre han tenido y tendrán en mí a un hermano que los acoge y defiende, que comparte su tragedia, y que no voy a disminuir para nada ni mi ayuda personal, ni la ayuda institucional de la diócesis. Pido perdón, igualmente, a los diocesanos de Valencia, a los católicos de esta Iglesia, si he podido causar algún daño moral ante las críticas que estos días a propósito de este asunto se han hecho a la Iglesia o a mi persona, de la que se han dicho tales atrocidades, que perdono de todo corazón y de verdad.

*La verdad es que no es ése mi pensamiento, jamás lo ha sido, el que me atribuyen estos días algunos medios de comunicación a propósito de mi respuesta a una pregunta en el Foro Nueva Economía de Valencia el pasado miércoles. Lo desmiento rotunda y categóricamente, absolutamente y sin paliativos de ningún tipo, por servicio a la verdad y a la justicia, y, sobre todo, por amor a los refugiados, perseguidos o inmigrantes, que son, tal vez, los más perjudicados y los utilizados en toda esta polémica. Lo que se ha hecho, en un verdadero linchamiento de mi persona en estos días, constituye una manipulación de mi pensamiento, de mis palabras, de mi corazón.* Nada más lejos de mí que lo que se me achaca. Si hay una sensibilidad, desde que soy sacerdote, en mi vida, es mi inclinación a los pobres, gracias a Dios.

*Confirman este desmentido rotundo mis escritos, recientes y de tiempos atrás, donde me expreso con toda precisión cómo me sitúo ante el drama de los refugiados, de los perseguidos y de los inmigrantes: léanse y saquen conclusiones. Y, sobre todo, confirman este desmentido mis obras, *las que directamente he llevado a cabo por mí mismo, en este sentido, a favor de los pobres y de combatir la pobreza, y las que he realizado a través de instituciones que he promovido tanto en mi actual diócesis de Valencia, como en las diócesis a las que anteriormente he servido: *ahí queda como testimonio fehaciente lo que he dispuesto y ordenado a mis colaboradores de la diócesis de Valencia en tema de viviendas y alojamientos, medios económicos, gestiones, a favor de estos hermanos nuestros que carecen de todo ante el hecho de tener que abandonar forzosamente sus países de origen.*

*Y como testimonio también quedan mis conversaciones y ofrecimiento de colaboración y disponibilidad total, que no me desmentirán, a las autoridades* de Valencia, concretamente al Sr. Alcalde, al Sr. Concejal del Ayuntamiento de Valencia que se ocupa de estos temas, o al Consejero correspondiente del Gobierno de la Generalitat, y a su mismo Sr. Presidente. *Y como testimonio también pueden confirmar cuáles son las normas y criterios que tiene Cáritas, y la delegación diocesana para la pastoral de emigrantes, recibidos de mi persona.* La verdad, ante todo; es lo que me permite ahora hablar con total libertad en esta Nota.

*Mis palabras en un coloquio en el Foro citado se han magnificado y puedo decir que se han interpretado incorrectamente.* ¿Se puede decir en verdad, por ejemplo, que soy un xenófobo, que soy un racista, que soy de la extrema derecha, o que mantengo una posición o actitud contraria a la de la Conferencia Episcopal Española o a la del Papa Francisco? *Puedo asegurar con toda firmeza y verdad que me encuentro en comunión plenísima con el Papa Francisco, desde el primer momento de ser elegido, y aún antes de ser elegido Papa,* y garantizar con absoluta sinceridad que me hallo en total comunión y sintonía con la Conferencia Episcopal: la verdad es la verdad, y puedo decir, delante de Dios que no miento; y *las interpretaciones que se han hecho carguen con ellas sus intérpretes.* Y, por encima de todo, soy un hombre de fe plena en Jesucristo y jamás olvidaré sus palabras ni las utilizaré en mi provecho o para mi interés, lo consideraría blasfemo.
*
Por lo que se refiere a la expresión que “no todos los que llegan son trigo limpio”*, no he pretendido descalificar con ella a todos los refugiados, huidos, inmigrantes o perseguidos; al contrario, defenderlos; porque no les favorece a la inmensa mayoría, muy inmensa, de ellos. No tengo ninguna prevención; solo afirmo que se tenga prudencia; *no digo más que lo que dijo el Papa: “existe el peligro de infiltración, eso es cierto”. Y añado que hay que defender la identidad y la historia de Europa y de España misma y prevenir; no creo que esto sea reprobable.* En cuanto al hecho de “no todo trigo limpio”, me remito a los hechos y a las informaciones veraces de que dispongo; y la Comunidad Europea, en reunión de más alto nivel, acaba de confirmar anoche mismo mis preocupaciones.

*Debo confesar, por lealtad y por justicia, que me ha dolido algunas cosas que han dicho de mí, sin fundamento alguno,* sobre todo, por venir de quienes venían, personas significativas. *Bien sabe Dios, lo digo con toda humildad, que no haría esta Nota y con la firmeza que la hago si no fuese por servir al bien común, a la sociedad, y, principalmente a la Iglesia, cuyo camino es el hombre y su verdad.* Nunca hubiese pensado que tendría que escribir una Nota así si no fuese en el ejercicio de mi ministerio de Pastor del pueblo que se me ha confiado al que tengo que defender. *No trato de defenderme personalmente, me importan poco los insultos, las calumnias o las descalificaciones, las persecuciones. Todo esto me acerca más a Dios *y a vivir las bienaventuranzas evangélicas, que son el retrato de Jesús, al que Dios rico en misericordia me conceda seguirle siempre, sin preocuparme nada de mí ni para mí, sino sólo el bien de la Iglesia, y me conceda también la gracia de una conversión permanente, de ser un pastor conforme al corazón misericordioso de Dios que alimenta a su pueblo con la caridad con predilección por los más pobres, y ser igualmente ministro de reconciliación y de unidad. *Olvido todo, y no tengo en cuenta para nada lo sucedido: simple y sencillamente insisto en pedir prudencia, espero reciprocidad y lealtad, y suplico, humildemente, que recen por mí.*

Antonio Cañizares Llovera
Arzobispo de Valencia

Valencia, 16 de octubre, 2015 _


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (16 Oct 2015)

Llamadita desde la colina vatikana al orden; disidencia prohibida, Europa tiene que ser llenada de moromierdas


----------



## success-borrado (16 Oct 2015)

Qué pena de verdad.


----------



## Verto (16 Oct 2015)

Si hubiera dicho otra cosa yo también pensaría lo mismo pero como el vídeo con lo dicho está ahí y todo es de dominio público, los del grupo anti Iglesia, extremistas izquierdosos y ultras derechosos, han quedado como lo que son, una banda de manipuladores anticristianos con más ego y soberbia que razones.

Buenas noches


----------



## Renato (17 Oct 2015)

Aún estáis a tiempo los papistas de rechazar a Satanás y encontrar a Cristo:

https://www.cai.org/


----------



## Verto (19 Oct 2015)

Extraído de una *entrevista que publica hoy el diario ABC al Papa Francisco*:

_*-¿Cree que países como España o Francia, que acogen a numerosos cristianos, podrían ayudar algún día a esas comunidades amenazadas de Oriente Próximo a volver a su patria?*

-Se está desarrollando ante nuestros ojos una tragedia humanitaria que nos afecta. *Para nosotros los cristianos, la palabra de Jesús, que nos invitó a verlo en los pobres y los extranjeros que piden ayuda, sigue siendo un mandamiento.* Nos enseñó que cada gesto de solidaridad hacia ellos es un gesto hacia Él. Pero en su pregunta aborda también otro asunto muy importante: nosotros no podemos resignarnos a que estas comunidades, hoy minoritarias en Oriente Próximo, se vean obligadas a abandonar sus casas, sus tierras, sus tareas cotidianas. Esos creyentes son ciudadanos de pleno derecho de sus países, están presentes en ellos como discípulos de Jesús desde hace dos mil años, totalmente integrados en la cultura y la historia de su pueblo. *Ante la necesidad, tenemos el deber humano y cristiano de actuar. Sin embargo, no podemos olvidar las causas que han provocado todo esto, hacer como si no existieran. Preguntémonos por qué tanta gente huye, por qué hay tantas guerras y tanta violencia. No olvidemos a quienes fomentan el odio y la violencia, y tampoco a quienes especulan con las guerras, como los traficantes de armas. No olvidemos tampoco la hipocresía de los poderosos de la tierra, que hablan de paz mientras venden armas bajo cuerda.*

*-Además de la asistencia inmediata, ¿qué se puede hacer por los refugiados?*

-Solo se puede intentar resolver este drama mirando más allá. Actuando para fomentar la paz. *Trabajando concretamente sobre las causas estructurales de la pobreza. Comprometiéndonos a construir modelos de desarrollo económico que coloquen en el centro al ser humano y no el dinero.* Trabajando para que la dignidad de cada hombre, cada mujer, cada niño, cada anciano, sea siempre respetada.

*- ¿Capitalismo y beneficio son palabras diabólicas?*

*-El capitalismo y el beneficio no son palabras diabólicas mientras no se los transforme en ídolos.* No lo son si siguen siendo instrumentos. Si, por el contrario, domina la ambición desencadenada por el dinero, si el bien común y la dignidad de los seres humanos pasan a un segundo plano, si el dinero y el beneficio a cualquier precio se convierten en fetiches a los que se adora, *si la codicia es la base de nuestro sistema social y económico, entonces nuestras sociedades se exponen a la ruina. Los hombres y la creación entera no deben estar al servicio del dinero:* las consecuencias de lo que va a pasar están ante los ojos de todos.

(...)

*-¿El formidable entusiasmo del que es objeto podrá ayudar a resolver la crisis mundial?*

-En los asuntos delicados, la acción del Papa y de la Santa Sede es independiente del grado de simpatía o entusiasmo que susciten en un momento u otro algunas personalidades. *Intentamos impulsar mediante el diálogo la solución a los conflictos y la construcción de la paz. Buscamos incansablemente vías pacíficas y negociadas para resolver las crisis y los conflictos. La Santa Sede no tiene intereses propios que defender en la escena internacional, pero actúa a través de todos los canales posibles para impulsar los encuentros, los diálogos, los procesos de paz, el respeto a los derechos del hombre.* Con mi presencia en Albania o Bosnia Herzegovina he intentado apoyar ejemplos de coexistencia y colaboración entre los hombres y mujeres pertenecientes a religiones distintas, con el fin de que superen las heridas que siguen abiertas y que han provocado las recientes tragedias. *Yo no hago ningún proyecto, no me ocupo de estrategia ni de política internacional: soy consciente de que en muchas ocasiones la voz de la Iglesia es una vox clamantis in deserto, la voz que grita en el desierto. Sin embargo, creo que es precisamente la fe en el Evangelio la que exige que seamos constructores de puentes, y no de muros. No hay que exagerar el papel del Papa y de la Santa Sede. Lo que acaba de ocurrir entre Estados Unidos y Cuba es un ejemplo de ello*: nosotros solamente hemos intentando fomentar la voluntad de diálogo de los responsables de los dos países y, sobre todo, hemos rezado._


----------



## wanamaker (30 Oct 2015)

Yo preguntaria a algun catolico si sigue siendo necesaria la direccion espiritual de la iglesia. 
Si ya es cuestionable el gobierno por unos pocos de las vidas terrenales, tanto mas la direccion de las cuestiones de Fe, no?


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (9 Ene 2016)

Decidí abandonar este hilo pensando que hacía más mal que bien. Que a los católicos no les beneficiaba y a los demás que no somos anticatólicos tampoco.

Lo siento y me duele hacerlo. Estas cosas hay que decirlas. De ayer mismo :ouch:

*REFUGIADOS. "EUROPA PUEDE RECIBIR MÁS REFUGIADOS SIN QUE SE VENGA ABAJO", DICEN LOS OBISPOS*


Los obispos españoles consideran que Europa puede hacer más para recibir refugiados de Oriente Próximo, como están demostrando los países limítrofes de Irak y Siria, y a partir de la experiencia española con la inmigración africana. Sin embargo, piden ocuparse también de los "refugiados invisbles" y trabajar por la auténtica integración "en comunión" en las sociedades europeas.
Así lo aseguró este viernes el presidente de la Comisión de Migraciones de la Conferencia Episcopal Española (CEE) y obispo de Albacete, Ciriaco Benavente, durante la prsentación de la Jornada Mundial del Migrante y del Refugiado, que la Iglesia celebra el 17 de enero con el lema 'Emigrantes y refugiados nos interpelan'.

Durante su intervención Benavente invitó a “desenmascarar los falsos prejuicios sobre la inmigración”. “En España hemos estado recibiendo hasta 600.000 inmigrantes al año; ahora están entrando 700.000 a Europa. Puede recibir mucho más sin que se venga abajo”, aseveró.

Los obispos recordaron que España ha acogido a una veintena de refugiados, cuando el cupo establecido por Europa ronda los 17.000, y criticaron que las autoridades comunitarias y nacionales no hiciesen más para atender a estas personas.

Asimismo, Benavente hizo una llamada de atención a seguir las instrucciones del Papa para “construir la gran fraternidad”, y recibir a los refugiados con “misericordia”, pero también “gestionando” la identidad religiosa y cultural de quienes llegan a Europa, pues puede ser “fuente de paz” o generar conflictos. “Cuando se acalla la identidad la persona se siente herida en sus dimensiones más profundas”, añadió.

En este sentido, recordó que la Iglesia apuesta por el concepto de “comunión” más que por el de “integración”, con el objetivo de que la acogida sea mutua.
Además, subrayó que, pese al impacto mediático del drama de los refugiados, como ocurrió hace unos meses con la imagen del niño Aylán, la Iglesia también está acogiendo a otras personas “que no tienen el estatuto de refugiado” y que “a veces” están en “una situación peor”.

“Me chirría un poco que casi todos los ayuntamientos se declararan lugares de acogida incluso con carteles, pero no se dan cuenta de que en las afueras de las ciudades hay personas de las que no se ocupan”, denunció, insistiendo en que la Iglesia no hace “distinción” entre las personas vulnerables a las que atiende.

*INVISIBLES*

A esos refugiados “invisibles” también se refirió el jesuita José Luis Pinilla, director del Secretariado de Migraciones del Episcopado, que recordó que la acogida de los refugiados no depende de la Iglesia ni de Cáritas, porque el Gobierno no se lo ha encargado, aunque sí han tendido la mano para ayudar a mejorar a situación, para la que “aún no hay recursos suficientes” por parte de la Comisión Europea. 

También dijo que la acogida “necesita de la complementaridad del trabajo posterior en la integración para evitar fracturas en la cohesión social” y que la jornada de las migraciones no sólo se reducirá al ámbito religioso, sino que invitará a las diócesis a prolongar la difusión del mensaje del Papa durante todo el año y a realizar otro tipo de actividades divulgativas, con materiales de análisis y opinión, “para la defensa de los derechos de los inmigrantes, la posibilidad de la integración y el reconocimiento de todo lo que aportan a las sociedades”.

Como novedad, esta campaña albergará una exposición itinerante impulsada por la ONG católica Entreculturas que lleva por título ‘Somos migrantes’ y que está compuesta por una serie de fotografías “que nos interpelan”.
Aunque “está bien rezar ante un niño Jesús de porcelana en Belén”, Pinilla animó a acercarse a otros materiales actuales que también interpelan sobre el sufrimiento humano, en referencia a las fotografías que muestran la dura situación de los inmigrantes que llegan a Europa.

*CABALGATAS*

Pinilla también animó a “ponerse en la piel del otro” incluso pintándose la cara de negro para participar en una cabalgata de Reyes y experimentar “lo que significa ser negro en nuestro contexto social”.

A este respecto, el director de la Oficina de Información de la CEE, José Gabriel Vera, aseveró que “la Conferencia Episcopal no está para organizar cabalgatas”, sin querer hacer más comentarios sobre otras cuestiones de actualidad. 

Por su parte, el obispo de Albacete salió en defensa del arzobispo de Toledo, Braulio Rodríguez, sobre la homilía que dedicó a la familia hace unos días y en la que se refirió a la violencia machista.

Según Benavente, que dijo desconocer el contenido del mensaje, el prelado de Toledo es “profundamente respetuoso” de la dignidad de la mujer y de la igualdad entre hombres y mujeres.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 Mar 2016)

Era necesario reflotarlo

No es cuestión de llevar la contraria al propio Sumo Pontífice...no voy a ser yo, más papista que el Papa 



> * «Possiamo parlare oggi di un’invasione araba. È un fatto sociale»*



Francisco I

Il Papa e i pesci rosa


----------



## MariaL. (5 Mar 2016)

wanamaker dijo:


> Yo preguntaria a algun catolico si sigue siendo necesaria la direccion espiritual de la iglesia.
> Si ya es cuestionable el gobierno por unos pocos de las vidas terrenales, tanto mas la direccion de las cuestiones de Fe, no?



No soy católica, pero sí que es tremendamente necesaria. La dirección puede ser más o menos democrática, pero siempre necesaria, para prueba está el mundo del Islam, que tiene ese dejar hacer a gusto personal y mira como están. Los cristianos, gracias a esa dirección, en unas religiones más democráticas, en otras más cerrada, les ayuda a tener control con los grupos más penosos.

Si la política se mete en la persona y se pueden llegar a burradas por ella, sin motivo económico o personal más allá del problema emocional o mental, imagina en la religión, que es mucho más interior.

Creo que la religión musulmana es la mayor demostración del desastre que implica no tener una dirección espiritual bien estructurada


----------



## Pertinax (5 Mar 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Era necesario reflotarlo
> 
> No es cuestión de llevar la contraria al propio Sumo Pontífice...no voy a ser yo, más papista que el Papa
> 
> ...



Parece que un argentino vestido de blanco contempla una pequeñita posibilidad de tener que irse por patas del lujoso vaticano en no mucho tiempo huyendo de la morisma invasora.
Ya podrían los señores curas haberse preocupado antes, muhco antes de que se les pasará por la cabeza la idea de que quizás ellos también podrían caer victima de la inmensa invasión bárbara y tercermundista del siglo XXI, y no sólo el pueblo de a pie.


----------



## Sigerico (5 Mar 2016)

Los refugiados huyen de sus países con tanta rapidez y en numero tan grande como de cristianos auténticos huyen de esta Iglesia Católica al servicio del NOM y la Usura Internacional .........

al final las calles la las ciudades Europeas estarán tan llenas de musulmanes como vacías las iglesias de cristianos ......

lo de la COPE y el Papa ES PATETICO ........ en el fondo el mismo discurso follamoros de Podemos


----------



## LOCA DELIROIDE (5 Mar 2016)

Kastilien dijo:


> iglesia = marxismo




claro, claro que sí, facherio on fire
me parto con esta gente :XX:


----------



## Tigershark (6 Mar 2016)

Asi es por desgracia y por varios motivos, el buenismo tontorron de parte de la iglesia y por infiltración de la juderia , donde acaba uno y empieza otra es imposible saber careciendo de una herramienta de legitima defensa como fue el santo oficio .


----------



## Wodans (6 Mar 2016)

A ver qué dicen ahora los seguidores del Che Guepapa que negaban que la "crisis de los refugiados" fuese en realidad una invasión islámica.


----------



## Don Pelayo (10 Mar 2016)

Si la iglesia no abre los ojos a este tema desaparecerá. Simplemente. La Iglesia sin Europa y los europeos no es nada.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (13 Mar 2016)

Cito de otro hilo para ridículo y escarnio de los follapapas de burbuja.info



rush81 dijo:


> *Fui forastero y me acogisteis*
> Rechazo de las entidades de Iglesia al acuerdo suscrito entre la UE y Turquía para devolver a todos los refugiados - archiburgos.es | archiburgos.es
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (14 Mar 2016)

Silencio total de los Drag Queen Sotanas


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (31 Mar 2016)

La Iglesia acepta denominar "mezquita" a la catedral de Córdoba :: España :: Religión Digital


----------



## Don Pelayo (3 Abr 2016)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> La Iglesia acepta denominar "mezquita" a la catedral de Córdoba :: España :: Religión Digital



Enésima traición.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (24 Jul 2016)

el papa follamoros la vuelve a hacer

Vatican statement accuses Polish politicians of whipping up fear against Muslims - La Stampa


----------



## annamaria (24 Jul 2016)

No tiene seso el papa boludo....
Primero fue aquello del genocidio y pedir perdón.
Ahora toca pedir perdón por haberlos expulsado de Europa, a los moros.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (9 Abr 2019)

Subiendo hilo:



Guasapp dijo:


> Pues nuestros amigos católicos vaticanistas deben de estar muy contentos con dicho pacto, no solo el Vaticano lo firmará con ganas, sino que son unos de los principales promotores del mismo:
> 
> 
> El Vaticano, partidario de una 'gobernanza global' sobre la inmigración | InfoVaticana
> ...


----------



## Madafaca (18 Ene 2022)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> *¿Qué harían los Reyes Católicos hoy día?*



En aquellos tiempos no había un Papa woke en el Vaticano, luego hoy día el factor religión sería de poco apoyo, peor aún tendrían una fuerte oposición de la Iglesia.


----------

